# Tale Weaver's Vampire: The Masquerade Game Board



## Tale_Weaver

Welcome to the Game! We will be playing Mon-Fri. Check the board at least once every 24 hours so that you can keep up with what's going on. I will be making posts between 4pm and 7pm (and later if need be). If you are visiting this thread I ask that you please not make any posts if you are not part of the game. 

Thanks


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Welcome To Denver*

Denver is the capital city of Colorado and is located at the foot of the Rocky Mountains. Known as the Mile High City for its elevation of 5,280 feet, it sits at the intersection of three major Interstate Highways - I-25 running North to South, I-76 and I-70 both running East to West. The Denver metropolitan area includes a number of cities, all of which are positioned around the city proper and add to the sprawling urban mass. The business district is located in the heart of downtown Denver, near the intersection of I-25, I-76, and I-70.

The inner city areas of Denver are highly populated at roughly 1.7 million. These areas are beginning to suffer a great deal from gang-related violence, inlcuding drive-by-shootings.

Outside the metro area, one finds to the east farmland and ranches, and to the west, the Rocky Mountains. The agricultural hinterland is a mere 20 minute drive from the inner city area.

Within the limits of the Metro Area are several state universities, including the University of Colorado and Metropolitan State College. While the University of Colorado has campuses in both Denver and Boulder, its noted medical school is in Denver.

Colorado offers a variety of night clubs and bars including The Broadstreet where the band Seventh Son can be found playing there almost every Wednesday night. The 24th Diocese is a dance club owned by a guy named Tony. It features two dance floors, canned music with a DJ, and of course a bar. On weekdays it is open until 1am and on weekends until 4am.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Starting Out*

It is Halloween day and you all are going about your daily business either in Denver or getting to Denver. Each of you has an important plot device to work into your intro somehow.


Clover

You hear about a Halloween party happening at the 24th Diocese. Anyone who is anyone is going to be there...


Ruby

It's been confirmed! You heard a rumor that Prestor has a house on the outskirts of the Metro area. Inquire around to get more details.

Koln

You get a call from your superiors that a powerful vampire named Thaddeus is in the area. You are asked to investigate and report your findings. If conflict is unavoidable then do your best to subdue the monster. Choose your equipment wisely (and within reason). Thaddeus will most likely be taking advantage of the large number of people going out to the clubs for Halloween, your best bet is to find him at either the 24th Diocese or The Broadstreet.


----------



## ladyphoenix

"Prestor..why me?" Ruby pondered as she wanders the metro area of Denver. It was strange to be traveling for so long away from her Amish village and family. "what should I do first?" She passes by a consignment shop that had a beautiful but simple victorian dress. She purchased it, considering it a baby step towards blending in with the society she was thrown into. She then notices a nightclub with blaring lights. There has been a buzz in the air that a Halloween party would be held there..whatever that holiday means. Ruby makes her way inside with one goal in mind, to locate the whereabouts of Prestor...


----------



## izillama

Mindy pushed the flier into Clover's hands once again, "Forget about studying for once! You need to get out there tonight. It's Halloween, for Christ's sake!" 
Clover frowned and looked at the flier. 'I see five spelling mistakes. What idiots wrote this?' Scanning it quickly, she took in the gist of it, 'Mindless fun for the mindless. How pointless.' She looked at Mindy, "I have a biology test tomorrow."
"You're coming."
"I don't want to."
Mindy crossed her arms, "Then you know _what?"_
Clover sighed, "What?"
Crossing the room, Mindy picked up Clover's biology book and opened the window.
Clover felt herself grow angry, "You wouldn't _dare_..."
Mindy dropped the book with a grin. Clover heard it fall. Judging by the time it took to hit the ground, it must have fallen thirty-six and a half feet, give or take an inch. 
Straight into the fountain in the front of their dorm. _Splash_.
Clover was infuriated, but then sighed and turned away. What was the point of getting angry? Why was she worried about the test? It wasn't like she was going to live to see tomorrow anyway. She drew a calming breath, "Whatever."
Mindy grew worried. She had been hoping to incite Clover into a rampage, "You don't care?"
Clover shook her head and began rummaging through her closet, "Fine. I'll go to the party." 'Why not? If I get drunk, maybe no one will be surprised when I hurl myself off the building tonight. I want to _die_.'
Mindy became excited and began to babble on about the party--helping Clover choose clothing and makeup and jewelry. 
Clover let her.
She didn't care anymore.
Finally, Mindy left the room to use the bathroom, "You won't regret it! It's gonna be so much fun, girl!"
When Mindy left, Clover's face dropped from it's feigned happy facade. She was tired of trying to make this girl happy.
Crossing the room, she leaned out the window and looked down. She saw her biology book a few stories below: a muddled mess submerged in about three feet of water. 
The fountain was large and, Clover noticed, blood red. 
Slowly, she lifted her large lavender eyes to the setting sun. It shone orange on the horizon: an orb of light surrounded by the blood red sky. 
It was unsettling, yet beautiful.
'I'm never going to see the sun again.'
For a moment, Clover contemplated her decision. But no. She had had enough. She was tired of being the weird one. Her life to this point had been such a waste. It was time to send Angelica Edwards to the grave.
It was time to die.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln lets out a cheerful laugh as the soccerball rolls off of his foot into the hands of the ten year old goal tender. Just as the ball is about to be served, his watch chimes, and he looks down at it, realizing that it is time to prepare. He thanks his small companions for letting him join their game, and after patting their heads and swatting random high-5s he turns for the rectory. His duty is certain, despite whether or not it has the Holy See's approval, he is to protect innocents such as these at all costs. The thought of one of them becoming an "undersirable" (vampire, witch, heretic, etc) makes him shudder with rage and disgust. 

As Koln walks, he notices the trees losing their leaves, his feet making the expected "rustling" sound as he walks back. Indeed it was a time of death... or rather, of reaping the undesirables from the pure. Upon arriving home he looks one last time at the Latin-scribbled note he received yesterday, along with the photo of his latest prey. 

"Damn... a vampire..." Koln mutters to himself, recently coming off of executing an entire coven of mortal witches related to the infamous Katherine Harrison of CT in the 17th century, This latest case is different... he opens his locker and looks inside... immediately snatching his cross and holy water he blessed himself without thinking. He scratches his chin, pondering what else he should grab... the Spas-12? FAMAS? the mp5-k? He needs to keep it quiet and powerful, he will be in public.. and his target is surrounded by others... His original plan of taking him out via a sniper rifle simply won't work, the vamps will smell the gun powder and be on him in a sec after firing. He just has to get up close and personal... stalk him, but keep hidden, and wait until his target is alone. He grabs a S&W PC 356 (handgun, praying outloud as he loads each round into the magazine, loading and pocketing it in his coat. 

He remembers that his target will be going to some club, ironically called the "24th Diocese."  Indeed, it is ironic that this fiend thinks he can hide from the eyes of the Lord in such a place. With a few adjustments to his outfit, he easily passes as someone costumed as a Puritan preacher. Granted, he is not masked, but he figures that the type frequenting this club are probably not from the church-going population, so no need to conceal his face. After praying, he stands and leaves the rectory for the club.


----------



## izillama

Clover cringed at the pounding music, but tried her best to keep up a smile. She and Mindy were next in line to enter 24th Diocese, and Mindy couldn't be more excited. Grinning from ear to ear, Mindy turned on her Texan charm, "You're gonna have so much fun tonight, Clove!"
'I hate when she calls me "Clove".'
"Next!" The bouncer called out roughly and the two girls shuffled forwards, producing their ID cards.
The bouncer looked slowly from the card to each of them in turn, "Neither of you _looks_ 18. Do I need to call the police?"
Mindy put on a fake pout and adjusted her shirt, pulling it down slightly, "Aw, come on now, mister. You ain't never seen hooters like _these_ on a 17-year-old before, have you?"
Clover was shocked. She choked slightly and turned away, feeling the bouncer eyeing the two of them again. 
"Alrighty then. Go on in."
Mindy bounced up and down on the balls of her feet and grabbed her cat tail in happiness, "Thank you, mister!" Then, she dragged Clover past him and into the depths of the club.
Though she had grown up in New York City, Clover had never seen anything like this. The atmosphere was dark and dreary (not only because it was Halloween). The air was thick with sweat and too much perfume, and the stench of beer wafted from the bar and washed over her senses with such voracity that she felt instantly sick. 
But still, she kept up a smile for Mindy. 'I wonder if she'll miss me when I'm gone?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*

For those of you who still want to roleplay, feel free to play it out a bit more. For those heading to the club read below:

The sun has just set casting only a slight glow on the horizon. As you walk through the streets you see little monsters of all kinds walking along side you. Children dressed in their favorite costumes are beginning their trick-or-treat rounds. Ghosts, witches, and even vampires (ooooh *shiver*) are among those you see in the crowd.

As you get closer to the club you start to hear the loud music blaring through the walls. From the outside the 24th Diocese looks no different from any other building with brick walls and dark windows that are impossible to see through. In front of the club are two bouncers whose unfriendly demeanor is only surpassed by their large size. As you make your way through the line they stop you.

"Can I see some ID please?" 

Koln

A little vampire child jumps out at you and catches you by surprise. You realize that it is only a child in costume.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln breathes deeply as he slowly marches down the sidewalk, watching the myst of his breath fade into the air. The priest dressed from head to toe as a Puritan preacher, very convincing at that. He is surrounded by demons, ghosts, ghouls.. enemies all around, and yet this is when he feels the most alive. As he walks he hears children giggling and imploring families with the usual "Trick or treat!" 

He leaps back as he's confronted by the small vampire, immediately reaching in his coat. "Oh! A ghastly vampire?! I know exactly how to handle your kind!" Koln yells out before producing from his pocket a hershey bar. He gives it to the child and gently pats him on the head, after making sure his parents are close by. Despite the innocence of the holiday, there is plenty for parents to worry about... especially with "people" like his current target on the loose. 

It is not long before Koln starts to hear the blaring music from the club, which he follows. He notices two girls in the front of the line, both of which seem no older than 18, they definately stick out. He makes a mental note to keep an eye on them too, they are putting themselves in great danger in their quest for some thrills. Soon it is his turn in the line, and he of course has little problem entering, despite being 30 he can easily pass for someone in their mid 20s, and fits right in with the gothic-costumed college-aged patrons. Upon entering he immediately keeps his eyes open, scanning the different patrons through his peripheral vision and reflections on drinking glasses, avoiding any direct eye contact with his target. In pure Neoplatonic fashion he is able to remove himself from the unnecessary material distractions of the cute costumed girls, pungent booze, bawdy and vulgar exclamations, and poppy industrial music. 
Fortunately for him, as he assumed, the people inside do not seem familiar... they have not been attending weekly mass, what a shock. 

"Sinners in the hands of an angry God..." The story continues...


----------



## izillama

Clover rolled her eyes, clearly sicked and bored by Mindy and her games. Soon after entering the club, they met up with some friends of Mindy's. And, soon after that, Mindy ran off with her friends after some guys, leaving Clover alone in the middle of a crowded dance floor. 
Clover took a deep breath and crossed her arms over her chest, 'Thanks a lot, roomie. I really appreciate the help.' 
Slowly, her lavender eyes scanned the dance floor for anything to hold her interest. She felt out of sorts among so many foolish people. All they seemed capable of was dressing like gothic sluts and pretending that their mindless bump and grind motions were some sort of dance. 
"Hey _cutie_. Are those tick-tacks in your shirt or are you just happy to see me?"
In alarmed disgust, Clover whirled and saw two young men standing shoulder to shoulder behind her, grinning from ear to ear, 'Are these two f-ing kidding me?'
The one who had addressed her eyed her from head to toe like a cat hungry for some milk. 
Narrowing her eyes, Clover cursed the costume Mindy had made her wear: a Catholic school girl outfit which was two sizes too small and unbuttoned promiscuously. 
For some reason, he didn't seem to be wearing much of a costume himself. But he had a box affixed to the front of his jeans, and Clover was completely oblivious and indifferent to what this could signify, if anything.
The other young man with her stood tall and quiet in a bright purple jacket. He had a strange red smile splashed across his face and had dyed his hair a hideous shade of green. Was he some sort of moronic attempt at a clown?
Either way, Clover found that she didn't feel too happy.
She stared them down and stated sardonically, "What's that ringing? Oh, I think that's your village calling. Their idiots are missing."
The boy with the box laughed, "Aww, isn't that cute? The little girl called us idiots." He stepped forward and began to circle behind her.
Clover felt her heart skip a beat in distress as she followed his movement with her head. Then, she realized that the clown had begun to circle her, too. In the middle of this crowd, no one was paying attention to a poor girl being harassed. Every other girl on the floor seemed to revel in it, after all.
'Damn you, Mindy! You couldn't have left at a worse time!'
Following the clown man, she suddenly jumped as the box man placed rough hand on her shoulder, "You're right. That _was_ our village calling. They say that they want us to bring you for a little visit."
She smelled his foul breath and, though normally completely calm and in control, found herself frightened.
Didn't _anyone_ notice that she was in trouble?!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*

Before everyone gets carried away I'd like to describe the place. As I wrote in the description of Denver, the 24th Diocese is a dance club/bar.

The air inside is thick with artificial fog which is being pierced here and there by multi colored spotlights. There are two dance floors, one on the main floor and one on a balcony overlooking it. Both are packed to maximum capacity with the bodies of young punks in costume. The air smells of alcohol and sweat and you can barely hear yourself think over the loud and raucous atmosphere. There is a DJ high up in a window with a turntable in front of him playing Gothic Rock over the enormous sound system. A bar stretches across the left wall with a rather large but well-dressed man serving drinks.

Ruby

Upon entering the club you sense that at least 2 and possibly 3 kindred are lurking amongst the crowd.


----------



## ladyphoenix

24th Diocese...Such a name for a clumb..hmph Ruby pondered as she eyed the sign on the front of the building. Next she spotted two ugly, yet bulky bodygaurds up head. "Great, just one more obstacle in my way between finding my Sire" She gracefully, yet defiantly walked up to the guards who chanted "NEXT....ID?" Ruby's roomate companion from Rumspringa taught her how to get an ID, so she kept the one she used to get in the night she met Prestor. One of the guards eyeballed the ID and then Ruby back and forth.

"New contacts dollface?" one of the guards implied with a smirk. "...eeeehh yep"Ruby had forgot about her newly primal green eyes with their fierce slits. 
"well in ya go then" The other guard replied abruptly while folding his arms again.

Ruby headed in the dark room that contained a mass of people disguised as many different creatures. The smell of booze and smoke was in the air and the loudness overwhelmed her and her now acute sense. How she missed the days on the farm..
Suddenly, her senses told her there are kindred in the room somewhere..but where??

"Think, think, forget the visual, use other sense" Ruby told herself as she closed her eyes and allowed her gangrel senses take over. "Different clans... they must know something!" She realized as everything became clearer now. 

Ruby weaves in and out of the crowd almost catlike until she spots a female vampire. She is very beautiful, with the most remarkable violet eyes. Someone is causing her distress, a drunken fool as they called in her village. A sudden urge crawls beneath Ruby's skin, and shudders at her spine. A rage instills that she can't explain, and her eyes are glowing green.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln easily moves amongst the ravers and party-goers with relative ease, realizing that there are two floors, he's on the first, which means that more than likely his target is on the second. As his eyes adjust to the bright darkness of the club he turns to the staircase, about to bless himself before laying eyes on his target, but in the corner of his eye he notices that catholic school girl being harassed by two thugs... He stands there for a moment, debating what to do... the Holy See told him to eliminate this vampire above all else... but his underlying goal was to always protect the innocent... especially a fellow Catholic, even though her uniform was way too frickin small.  He sighs, figuring that the night is young and his target is not going anywhere, he turns and approaches the girl and the two clowns. He lays a hand on boxman's shoulder, his grip surprisingly cold and very strong, causing him some pain, "Oh.. the box says fragile? Hm, careful with what's inside then, it is probably very small and delicate. Hey, clown, why is your friend suddenly so serious...?" 

Koln smirks, and looks down at the girl, gently taking her hand and leading her away, making sure to loudly speak "There you are little sis, was worried about you, father's in the car outside. Best not to worry him, him being a sheriff and all..." He then mutters under his breath to her, "Get the hell out of here, this is no place for a good young soul like yourself. Your friend seems like she can take care of herself, so don't worry about her." As he is speaking, he shoots a cold glance over his shoulder at the two punks, debating in his head a suitable punishment for their collective transgressions against God. He then shakes his head, figuring it probably is not worth it... once this girl leaves, he remembers that he has a much larger task at hand... 

However caution is needed... vampires are like wolves, they are almost never alone. Unless he wants to end up like that hunter from Jurassic Park, he knows he must keep constantly alert to his surroundings.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smirks, and looks down at the girl, gently taking her hand and leading her away, making sure to loudly speak "There you are little sis, was worried about you, father's in the car outside. Best not to worry him, him being a sheriff and all..." He then mutters under his breath to her, "Get the hell out of here, this is no place for a good young soul like yourself. Your friend seems like she can take care of herself, so don't worry about her." As he is speaking, he shoots a cold glance over his shoulder at the two punks, debating in his head a suitable punishment for their collective transgressions against God. He then shakes his head, figuring it probably is not worth it... once this girl leaves, he remembers that he has a much larger task at hand...
> 
> However caution is needed... vampires are like wolves, they are almost never alone. Unless he wants to end up like that hunter from Jurassic Park, he knows he must keep constantly alert to his surroundings.




As you lead the girl out of the club and onto the street you swear you see a shadow move in the aly behind the club. At this point the streets are fairly quiet and most of the trick or treating is down the road.


----------



## izillama

Still too dumbfounded to speak (strange, even for her) Clover followed the young man out of the club. 
'Am I fleeing from one danger into another?'
But despite the fact that he was yet another stranger, she didn't seem to mind his presence, though she could see that there was more to him than there seemed to be at first glance. 
The man was dressed like a Puritan preacher and, having been in Catholic school all her life, she was astounded that anyone could have dressed in such an accurate fashion on Halloween and gotten away with it. His outfit seemed much too authentic to be a simple costume. 
When he had spoken, his accent had been slightly European. Frech? She wasn't sure. But then, she didn't mind. She was grateful that someone had recognized her plight and saved her. 
But at what cost had it come?
As the young man with striking green eyes led her out of the club, he whispered under his breath, "Get the hell out of here, this is no place for a good young soul like yourself. Your friend seems like she can take care of herself, so don't worry about her." All the while, he kept glancing over his shoulder as though both of them were in some danger.
'Good young soul?'
At once, she felt ashamed, as though Father Mathews back at St. Maria High School had found out she had been slitting her wrists. Even if this young man wasn't a man of the cloth, he sure had a way of making people believe it!
Embarrassed, she remained silent as he pulled her out of the club and through an emergency door, 'Shouldn't that thing have an alarm on it?'
Once outside, Clover found herself looking at an allyway. The opening to the street was a few feet away. 
It was dark now, and she saw that there were now less children out and about than there had been before.
'Now what? Mindy's still inside. I can't leave. But then...'
She turned and saw that the young man was planning on going back into the club. 
Even though he seemed to be in a hurry and in some sort of danger, Clover found that she was caught between a rock and a hard place. She didn't know where she was and couldn't make it back to the University. And she couldn't leave Mindy without her roommate worrying, either. She couldn't go forward or back. At least not alone.
As the young man opened the door again, Clover found herself blurting out, "Wait!"
He turned, but he didn't look at her.
Clover followed his gaze and turned just in time to register a shadow moving behind her....


----------



## ladyphoenix

Before Ruby's newly Gangrel emotions took over, a new man approached the girl and calmy escorted her out of the club. Her eyes shifted back towards them wondering why they didn't notice or sense her yet as she did. Oh well. She turned her attention to the drunken fools again. Her primal instincts haven't turned off yet. Fighting the urge to start a brawl she gracefully walked over to them. 
"You guys should know how to treat a lady right" she snarled in a distinct primal tone.
"Hmph what do you know you prude" One of them joked.
Ruby fought the urge once more and just snarled at them and abruptly turned to leave the club.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Before Ruby's newly Gangrel emotions took over, a new man approached the girl and calmy escorted her out of the club. Her eyes shifted back towards them wondering why they didn't notice or sense her yet as she did. Oh well. She turned her attention to the drunken fools again. Her primal instincts haven't turned off yet. Fighting the urge to start a brawl she gracefully walked over to them.
> "You guys should know how to treat a lady right" she snarled in a distinct primal tone.
> "Hmph what do you know you prude" One of them joked.
> Ruby fought the urge once more and just snarled at them and abruptly turned to leave the club.



You begin towards the door and are just about there when the Phantom from The _Phantom of the Opera _gets between you and the door. Of course you know that this is only a costume but it is a very good rendition at that. Between the mask and the makeup the only features that you can make of this man are that he is tall and has slicked back dark hair. He reaches out to kiss your hand.

"My what do we have here? A wild kindred lost in my playground?"

Just so you know Sarah, you are not detecting that Koln or Clover are vampires, they are simply kine. The man in front of you though is a vampire.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln stops in his tracks upon hearing the girl cry out "Wait!" He curses himself under his breath... God help this childe if she costs him his target...  

Without looking he asks, as kindly as possible, "What is it now? I already told you that you shouldn't worry about your friend. Now run along home.." he stops, noticing the shadow out of the corner of his eye. He quickly moves over, standing in front of her, with his hand under his coat, holding the handle of his pistol, his other hand reaching in his pocket for his crucifix, unsure if it's just another punk or a much more sinister threat coming.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You begin towards the door and are just about there when the Phantom from The _Phantom of the Opera _gets between you and the door. Of course you know that this is only a costume but it is a very good rendition at that. Between the mask and the makeup the only features that you can make of this man are that he is tall and has slicked back dark hair. He reaches out to kiss your hand.
> 
> "My what do we have here? A wild kindred lost in my playground?"
> 
> Just so you know Sarah, you are not detecting that Koln or Clover are vampires, they are simply kine. The man in front of you though is a vampire.



Ruby timidly but quickly pulled her hand back after the "phantom" kissed it, trying to hid the slight flush of her Porcelain skin. "And..whom my you be sir, and what do you mean by your playground?" She paced back and forth and stopped abrupty, "On top of that, what are you implying by me being wild?" she asked suspiciously. She is bound to find out if this mysterious man knew what she had become...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stops in his tracks upon hearing the girl cry out "Wait!" He curses himself under his breath... God help this childe if she costs him his target...
> 
> Without looking he asks, as kindly as possible, "What is it now? I already told you that you shouldn't worry about your friend. Now run along home.." he stops, noticing the shadow out of the corner of his eye. He quickly moves over, standing in front of her, with his hand under his coat, holding the handle of his pistol, his other hand reaching in his pocket for his crucifix, unsure if it's just another punk or a much more sinister threat coming.



As you approach the spot where you saw the shadow move you hear a scuffling near a dumpster in the ally. As you wait in anticipation a rat pops out from behind the dumpster.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby timidly but quickly pulled her hand back after the "phantom" kissed it, trying to hid the slight flush of her Porcelain skin. "And..whom my you be sir, and what do you mean by your playground?" She paced back and forth and stopped abrupty, "On top of that, what are you implying by me being wild?" she asked suspiciously. She is bound to find out if this mysterious man knew what she had become...




My apologies, I am a kindred much like yourself. It's not often that I see new ones in this place often, always the same boring faces night after night. I frequent this bar and you will find that the kine here can be more than....friendly. You look out of place here, I suppose that is typical of your clan the Gangrel aren't known for their sophistication. What brings you to Denver?


----------



## izillama

Having been caught completely by surprise (and having feared the worst initially), Clover let out a high-pitched squeak as soon as the rat manifested itself. It wasn't that she was afraid of rats, but she had been so worried that something much worse had been about to pop out at her. 
At her scream, the rat jumped and fled, and Clover felt herself calm down ever so slightly (though her heart still felt as though it had taken a swan-dive down into her feet). 
In front of her, the young man relaxed a bit, too, and Clover realized that one of his hands seemed to be holding something while the other seemed to be reaching into his pocket for something. 
'What the hell is he holding? Some sort of weapon? Who _is_ this guy!?'
Suddenly, her eyes flew wide, fearing that she might have bitten off more than she could chew and put herself in some real danger. 'Was he waiting for someone? Was he expecting someone to be here?'
Shaking in fear, Clover found herself backing up and pressing herself flat against the brick wall behind her, "Who _are_ you? What's going on!?"...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> My apologies, I am a kindred much like yourself. It's not often that I see new ones in this place often, always the same boring faces night after night. I frequent this bar and you will find that the kine here can be more than....friendly. You look out of place here, I suppose that is typical of your clan the Gangrel aren't known for their sophistication. What brings you to Denver?



Deep down Ruby was excited to finally meet someone who knows more about herself than she knows, but she still had reservation. Afterall, she is looking for the one who had created her and she is still knows there are different people to trust in this new world. 
"Gangrel? Is that the type of creature I am?" She pondered this for a second "I suppose clan means there are different variations of what we are. I don't know if I can accept what I am until I can understand it first..this new type of hunger, acute senses, and fueled emotions..." She said as she stared at her pale skin. She touched her face with a hint of disgust. "I'm trying to find the one who has transformed me, I've heard he lives in this part of Denve. His name is Prestor.." Being known for her curiosity Ruby stared into the phantom's face trying to find more behind the mystery of him and herself...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Having been caught completely by surprise (and having feared the worst initially), Clover let out a high-pitched squeak as soon as the rat manifested itself. It wasn't that she was afraid of rats, but she had been so worried that something much worse had been about to pop out at her.
> At her scream, the rat jumped and fled, and Clover felt herself calm down ever so slightly (though her heart still felt as though it had taken a swan-dive down into her feet).
> In front of her, the young man relaxed a bit, too, and Clover realized that one of his hands seemed to be holding something while the other seemed to be reaching into his pocket for something.
> 'What the hell is he holding? Some sort of weapon? Who _is_ this guy!?'
> Suddenly, her eyes flew wide, fearing that she might have bitten off more than she could chew and put herself in some real danger. 'Was he waiting for someone? Was he expecting someone to be here?'
> Shaking in fear, Clover found herself backing up and pressing herself flat against the brick wall behind her, "Who _are_ you? What's going on!?"...




You back up with your hands behind you and expect to feel a brick wall but instead you feel something soft, like a person's clothes. You hear a noise behind you. The slap is as unexpected as it is powerful. You swing around to see a bearded man looking down at you. The stranger catches your eye with a piercing gaze. "Sleep now" he says. Dazed and confused, you comply ans slip into the dark.


----------



## izillama

X.X

*Clover has been knocked out for the next few turns. Please feel free to leave a message, and she'll get back to you as soon as possible*


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln lets out a breath of relief upon seeing the rodent, and lets out a small chuckle at the rat's and girl's equal amount of shock at seeing eachother. He puts his hands back down at his side, looking over his shoulder at the scared girl, not noticing the figure behind her. "Aw, don't mind me, I'm just a goodly priest that is always more than happy to help out a fellow Catholic." He turns, smiling, but his expression soon changes as the girl drops down to the floor. As a reflex he produces from his coat a small vial of holy water, which he had blessed himself. He opens and tosses it at the figure, watching his reaction. If nothing else, it will make the man shocked and off balance, perhaps making him back off from the weirdo in the Puritan drag. 
Meanwhile his hand remains under his coat, on the trigger of his pistol in his pocket, pointed right at the man's face.

"Par la Grâce de Dieu, Je ne permettrai pas l'innocent être fait du mal!" He mutters loudly, in an almost chilvaric tone, forgetting his mission in an instant of rage and freedom from senses... An overshadow of things to come.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln lets out a breath of relief upon seeing the rodent, and lets out a small chuckle at the rat's and girl's equal amount of shock at seeing eachother. He puts his hands back down at his side, looking over his shoulder at the scared girl, not noticing the figure behind her. "Aw, don't mind me, I'm just a goodly priest that is always more than happy to help out a fellow Catholic." He turns, smiling, but his expression soon changes as the girl drops down to the floor. As a reflex he produces from his coat a small vial of holy water, which he had blessed himself. He opens and tosses it at the figure, watching his reaction. If nothing else, it will make the man shocked and off balance, perhaps making him back off from the weirdo in the Puritan drag.
> Meanwhile his hand remains under his coat, on the trigger of his pistol in his pocket, pointed right at the man's face.
> 
> "Par la Grâce de Dieu, Je ne permettrai pas l'innocent être fait du mal!" He mutters loudly, in an almost chilvaric tone, forgetting his mission in an instant of rage and freedom from senses... An overshadow of things to come.




Well golllly, it looks like we have a fight on our hands people! To start the beatings we will have to roll initiative. This is done on a d20 with your initiative bonus added to it. Please refer to the post on rolling the dice on the OOC Board to learn how to use invisible castle to roll and post dice.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Well golllly, it looks like we have a fight on our hands people! To start the beatings we will have to roll initiative. This is done on a d20 with your initiative bonus added to it. Please refer to the post on rolling the dice on the OOC Board to learn how to use invisible castle to roll and post dice.




Roll Lookup 

((1d20 -> 18+ 2 (Initiative Mod) = 20 ))


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*

Vampire Man's Initiative Roll:
1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)

The water drips off of the man without seeming to do any real harm. The man laughs "I knew I shouldn't have dressed in my best tonight!"

Your move Bond!
My avatar is the man you are fighting btw.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Vampire Man's Initiative Roll:
> 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)
> 
> The water drips off of the man without seeming to do any real harm. The man laughs "I knew I shouldn't have dressed in my best tonight!"
> 
> Your move Bond!
> My avatar is the man you are fighting btw.





Roll Lookup 
1d20+2 (17,2) = 19

Koln stands for a moment, surprised... he was so certain that this man had to be one of them... in the past his holy water had been more affective than that of the holiest cardinals... perhaps his heart is not as pure as it once was... or maybe this man is not what he thought. Regardless, Koln cannot risk the well-being of this girl. Out of the corners of his eyes, Koln can tell that there's no one around, and he thanks God for giving him in the insight to always keep a silencer on his S&W. He fires at the man through the pocket in his coat, aiming for his head. The suppressed sound should go unheard by the busy patrons in the club.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Roll Lookup
> 1d20-2 (17,-2) = 15
> 
> Koln stands for a moment, surprised... he was so certain that this man had to be one of them... in the past his holy water had been more affective than that of the holiest cardinals... perhaps his heart is not as pure as it once was... or maybe this man is not what he thought. Regardless, Koln cannot risk the well-being of this girl. Out of the corners of his eyes, Koln can tell that there's no one around, and he thanks God for giving him in the insight to always keep a silencer on his S&W. He fires at the man through the pocket in his coat, aiming for his head. The suppressed sound should go unheard by the busy patrons in the club.




I changed the roll to be the correct # for a called shot to the head.

The man seems to dodge your bullet as if it were barely moving. He seems to be dancing in air and you are so wrapped up in his motion that you don't even see the fist making its way to your stomache.

Celerity: Bloodpoint Burn (1)

Vampire Man's Attack Roll
1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21)

Fist Damage
1d3+4 → [3,4] = (7)

You double over and fall off the raised stairway. You manage to stand again however clutching your rather bruised abdomen.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln curses, under his breath in French as he climbs back to his feet, just as he knew it was a vampire. He looks around, noticing a few half empty bottles of vodka in a nearby dumpster. Without hesitating, he grabs one, ripping off a piece of his holy vestament to use as cloth, and makes a quick molotov cocktail. He stays crouched, and once the villain is in view he tosses it at his target. He prays to himself, hoping that this fire will better prepare him for the Inferno he is destined to fall to.

Roll Lookup 

1d20 (20,2) = 22

((YAY!))


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln curses, under his breath in French as he climbs back to his feet, just as he knew it was a vampire. He looks around, noticing a few half empty bottles of vodka in a nearby dumpster. Without hesitating, he grabs one, ripping off a piece of his holy vestament to use as cloth, and makes a quick molotov cocktail. He stays crouched, and once the villain is in view he tosses it at his target. He prays to himself, hoping that this fire will better prepare him for the Inferno he is destined to fall to.
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d20 (20,2) = 22
> 
> ((YAY!))




The flaming bottle lands a direct hit on the man flaring up all around him. "ARRGGHH"

Fire Damage
1d6 → [4] = (4) (x2 critical) =8 


Reflex Save (DC15)
1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)

He manages to douse the flames before they light him on fire. He has noticable burns on his face although they seem to be healing themselves right before your eyes. "Enough of this, you'll make a perfect specimen!"

He rushes at you again throws another punch.

Vampire Man Attack
1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18)

The fist connects with your face knocking you backwards.

Fist Damage


1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6)

You see the man looking down at you as your vision becomes blurred. You feel him lifting you up off the ground and carrying you before you pass out.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln, not wanting to be finished yet, reaches in his coat for his crucifix... but gasps.. realizing it's not there... as he's carried away and his vision blurs he sees it laying in the alley where he fell... without God there is no point to carry on... he shifts his darkening gaze to the girl as his lips form the words "Je suis 
désolé...." before all goes black.

((That's it for Koln... for now))


----------



## ladyphoenix

ladyphoenix said:


> Deep down Ruby was excited to finally meet someone who knows more about herself than she knows, but she still had reservation. Afterall, she is looking for the one who had created her and she is still knows there are different people to trust in this new world.
> "Gangrel? Is that the type of creature I am?" She pondered this for a second "I suppose clan means there are different variations of what we are. I don't know if I can accept what I am until I can understand it first..this new type of hunger, acute senses, and fueled emotions..." She said as she stared at her pale skin. She touched her face with a hint of disgust. "I'm trying to find the one who has transformed me, I've heard he lives in this part of Denve. His name is Prestor.." Being known for her curiosity Ruby stared into the phantom's face trying to find more behind the mystery of him and herself...



Ruby could only see the mask and not his eyes as if they were black holes. She had a pleading look on her face as she talked. "Please..Do you know this man James Prestor? I need to know much about this world he has placed me in" Her head felt dizzy all of a sudden. "And I don't know why I am feeling weaker, I don't crave food anymore..." Her green eyes seemed to glaze in pain...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby could only see the mask and not his eyes as if they were black holes. She had a pleading look on her face as she talked. "Please..Do you know this man James Prestor? I need to know much about this world he has placed me in" Her head felt dizzy all of a sudden. "And I don't know why I am feeling weaker, I don't crave food anymore..." Her green eyes seemed to glaze in pain...




Although you can't see his eyes you can feel the Phantom's gaze. You feel it going through you almost like he is scanning your mind. "The beast, yes, I see it writhes within you hungering for blood." He pauses for a moment and says "Prestor...hmmm. The name does sound familiar...I know there was a new vampire in town, came here but a few months ago. I never met him. If this newcomer is indeed your sire then you must seek him out. I believe his house is that old colonial on East Street, right outside the metro area. If you decide to stick around awhile do come back here at some point, I can help you out. Farwell"

With that the Phantom throws his cape over his shoulder and disappears into the crowd.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Although you can't see his eyes you can feel the Phantom's gaze. You feel it going through you almost like he is scanning your mind. "The beast, yes, I see it writhes within you hungering for blood." He pauses for a moment and says "Prestor...hmmm. The name does sound familiar...I know there was a new vampire in town, came here but a few months ago. I never met him. If this newcomer is indeed your sire then you must seek him out. I believe his house is that old colonial on East Street, right outside the metro area. If you decide to stick around awhile do come back here at some point, I can help you out. Farwell"
> 
> With that the Phantom throws his cape over his shoulder and disappears into the crowd.




As you step outside of the club you see that the streets are almost completely void of people. You start walking down the street when some scuffling in the ally makes you glance over. You see what appears to be the figure of a man picking up what looks to be a body.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> As you step outside of the club you see that the streets are almost completely void of people. You start walking down the street when some scuffling in the ally makes you glance over. You see what appears to be the figure of a man picking up what looks to be a body.



Ruby's eyes widened at the person being carried over this new stranger's shoulder. Still dizzy with thirst, she tried to remain calm and collective. "Excuse me...Will he be alright?" She said in an even voice. She folded her hands in front to try to pose no threat, afterall, she is unaware of this man's intentions.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's eyes widened at the person being carried over this new stranger's shoulder. Still dizzy with thirst, she tried to remain calm and collective. "Excuse me...Will he be alright?" She said in an even voice. She folded her hands in front to try to pose no threat, afterall, she is unaware of this man's intentions.




The man turns around swiftly and looks you over. "Ruby?" he says. He motions for you to come over. As you approach him you see that he is your sire Jacob Prestor, your gaze then shifts over to the two bodies. "Don't worry, they are not dead. I'm sorry for leaving you Ruby, I'm in a great deal of trouble and I'm probably being followed. If you could help me carry these two I will lead you to my house where we can talk more."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The man turns around swiftly and looks you over. "Ruby?" he says. He motions for you to come over. As you approach him you see that he is your sire Jacob Prestor, your gaze then shifts over to the two bodies. "Don't worry, they are not dead. I'm sorry for leaving you Ruby, I'm in a great deal of trouble and I'm probably being followed. If you could help me carry these two I will lead you to my house where we can talk more."



Ruby gasped aloud. God has surely brought her to the right path. She now notices the lavender eyed girl motionless on the ground next to James. It seems like the best thing to do is to comply. She picked the girl up and was surprised of her increased strength. "Wow," she thought to herself. As she followed him, she had so many questions in her mind, but her most primal need came first. The dizziness came back. "James, I feel this unquenchable thirst and I feel frightened. I have been told I'm a Gangrel, but I'm not sure what to do."


----------



## Strider_Koln

He remains still on the vampire's shoulders. As the brute carries him over a curb Koln's hat falls to the pavement, letting his dark hair fall and cover his face. If it wasn't for his holy garments, one would mistake the seemingly lifeless victim for a ghoul.


----------



## izillama

X.X

*Clover is still knocked out. Please feel free to leave a message after the beep. _Beep!_*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby gasped aloud. God has surely brought her to the right path. She now notices the lavender eyed girl motionless on the ground next to James. It seems like the best thing to do is to comply. She picked the girl up and was surprised of her increased strength. "Wow," she thought to herself. As she followed him, she had so many questions in her mind, but her most primal need came first. The dizziness came back. "James, I feel this unquenchable thirst and I feel frightened. I have been told I'm a Gangrel, but I'm not sure what to do."




Jacob carries the body of Koln and looks over at Ruby. "Yes, that alien hunger that you feel, you need blood. I'll explain more at the house." As you follow Jacob through the streets you feel your hunger building up inside. He leads you to a car and after placing the priest in the back seat he instructs you to do the same with the body of the girl and get in the car. "I'll be right back" he says. "It appears I dropped some of the priest's belongings along the way. 

Jacob traces his steps back to the ally leaving you sitting in the car with the two humans. It's all you can do to contain yourself from feeding off of them. Jacob is gone for what seems like an eternity although it has only been about five minutes. Jacob is pretty silent the whole ride to the house, you can see that he is very tense and obviously thinking very hard about his situation. When you get to the house you take the bodies out of the car and Javob leads you up the steps and into the house. 

Jacob's house is rather elaborate on the inside with fancy victorian furnature and a cozy fireplace illuminating the room. He leads you through a hallway and through a door into what looks like a laboratory. There are shelves full of chemicals of all kinds and lab tables made of steel. Jacob places the priest on one of the tables and instructs you to do the same. "We'll leave them here for now, let me show you to the kitchen, I believe I have something to quench your thirst." Jacob rumages through the fridge and produces a blood transfusion bag, "This should tide you over for the time being. Remember though, the fresh blood from a human body is our chadonnay and this transfusion bag is but a wine cooler." The old man chuckles as he heads back down the hallway.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Jacob carries the body of Koln and looks over at Ruby. "Yes, that alien hunger that you feel, you need blood. I'll explain more at the house." As you follow Jacob through the streets you feel your hunger building up inside. He leads you to a car and after placing the priest in the back seat he instructs you to do the same with the body of the girl and get in the car. "I'll be right back" he says. "It appears I dropped some of the priest's belongings along the way.
> 
> Jacob traces his steps back to the ally leaving you sitting in the car with the two humans. It's all you can do to contain yourself from feeding off of them. Jacob is gone for what seems like an eternity although it has only been about five minutes. Jacob is pretty silent the whole ride to the house, you can see that he is very tense and obviously thinking very hard about his situation. When you get to the house you take the bodies out of the car and Javob leads you up the steps and into the house.
> 
> Jacob's house is rather elaborate on the inside with fancy victorian furnature and a cozy fireplace illuminating the room. He leads you through a hallway and through a door into what looks like a laboratory. There are shelves full of chemicals of all kinds and lab tables made of steel. Jacob places the priest on one of the tables and instructs you to do the same. "We'll leave them here for now, let me show you to the kitchen, I believe I have something to quench your thirst." Jacob rumages through the fridge and produces a blood transfusion bag, "This should tide you over for the time being. Remember though, the fresh blood from a human body is our chadonnay and this transfusion bag is but a wine cooler." The old man chuckles as he heads back down the hallway.



As Jacob walked away from the kitchen, Ruby stared at the bag of blood. Her mind repulsed the idea of drinking blood, but her new primal instincts have possessed her will. It is the only way to thrive and live on. She opened the bag and lifted it high over her mouth, letting the liquid slowly stain her lips and tongue crimson. Almost instantly the dizzyness disapeared and a warm flush flooded her cheeks. The taste was not as bad as she thought, yet it probably tasted better warm and fresh, like flowing magma to the veins. Soon after, she collapsed to her knees in surrender. A red tear stained her cheek in guilt. "What abomination am I to crave human blood..."

After a few moments of contemplation, Ruby steps out of the kitchen and heads towards the laboratory. The door was slightly creeked, so she peeked inside, not knowing if it was ok to proceed in on the chemist. What seemed like hundreds of vials and bottles filled the rooms and she has seen to two unconcious beings on the tables. If Ruby has ever seen movies before, they would have reminded her of something out of Frankenstein...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> As Jacob walked away from the kitchen, Ruby stared at the bag of blood. Her mind repulsed the idea of drinking blood, but her new primal instincts have possessed her will. It is the only way to thrive and live on. She opened the bag and lifted it high over her mouth, letting the liquid slowly stain her lips and tongue crimson. Almost instantly the dizzyness disapeared and a warm flush flooded her cheeks. The taste was not as bad as she thought, yet it probably tasted better warm and fresh, like flowing magma to the veins. Soon after, she collapsed to her knees in surrender. A red tear stained her cheek in guilt. "What abomination am I to crave human blood..."
> 
> After a few moments of contemplation, Ruby steps out of the kitchen and heads towards the laboratory. The door was slightly creeked, so she peeked inside, not knowing if it was ok to proceed in on the chemist. What seemed like hundreds of vials and bottles filled the rooms and she has seen to two unconcious beings on the tables. If Ruby has ever seen movies before, they would have reminded her of something out of Frankenstein...




You hear from behind the door "Come in childe". Upon entering the room you see Jacob busy at work mixing various chemicals and rummaging through various cabinets. He talks to you with his back urned contunuing on with his work, "You know why I chose you Ruby? It's because of your strong spirit and your willingness to explore and even mettle. You being here at this very moment proves that I was right in choosing you." He turns and starts going through the priest and the girl's belongings. "You mentioned clan Gangrel before. We vampires refer to the different bloodlines passed down from sire to child as clans. You and I are both of the Gangrel clan, we are the closest to "the beast" that wells up inside us all and if you ask me we are the only ones who truly realize what we are." 

Jacob produces a gun from the priest's belongings and places it on the counter "What horrible devices of destruction. Lucky for us vampires though we have little to worry about with most guns, only shotguns and direct shots to the head can cause is much harm." He then comes across a few wooden stakes that the priest was carrying and places those on the counter next to the gun "These are a little more dangerouse. Contrary to legend we cannot be killed by being stabbed in the heart with these but we can be paralyzed". He finally produces viles of what seem like water, Jacob laughs "I would expect no less from a man of the cloth! This is holy water. Unless the user is of true faith then you need not worry about this at all, and for a vampire of my age it's uselss. Same goes for crosses. I'll set all these things over on the counter here. We can give them back to him when he awakes." Jacob goes back to work mixing the chemicals. "If you have any questions feel free to ask but time is short. Could you please push that button on the wall over there". He points over to a chemical hood with a button next to it against the opposite wall.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You hear from behind the door "Come in childe". Upon entering the room you see Jacob busy at work mixing various chemicals and rummaging through various cabinets. He talks to you with his back urned contunuing on with his work, "You know why I chose you Ruby? It's because of your strong spirit and your willingness to explore and even mettle. You being here at this very moment proves that I was right in choosing you." He turns and starts going through the priest and the girl's belongings. "You mentioned clan Gangrel before. We vampires refer to the different bloodlines passed down from sire to child as clans. You and I are both of the Gangrel clan, we are the closest to "the beast" that wells up inside us all and if you ask me we are the only ones who truly realize what we are."
> 
> Jacob produces a gun from the priest's belongings and places it on the counter "What horrible devices of destruction. Lucky for us vampires though we have little to worry about with most guns, only shotguns and direct shots to the head can cause is much harm." He then comes across a few wooden stakes that the priest was carrying and places those on the counter next to the gun "These are a little more dangerouse. Contrary to legend we cannot be killed by being stabbed in the heart with these but we can be paralyzed". He finally produces viles of what seem like water, Jacob laughs "I would expect no less from a man of the cloth! This is holy water. Unless the user is of true faith then you need not worry about this at all, and for a vampire of my age it's uselss. Same goes for crosses. I'll set all these things over on the counter here. We can give them back to him when he awakes." Jacob goes back to work mixing the chemicals. "If you have any questions feel free to ask but time is short. Could you please push that button on the wall over there". He points over to a chemical hood with a button next to it against the opposite wall.



Ruby somehow new she can trust him so she pushed the button on the wall. She hopes nothing bad will happen to the two people. She wondered more about "the beast." 
"Is the beast an evil embodiment of what we are?" After asking that she also wanted to know about the experiment. "Why choose those two for experimentation?" She wondered about if the purpose of the experiments were for the common good of mankind and kindred alike or only for kindred.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby somehow new she can trust him so she pushed the button on the wall. She hopes nothing bad will happen to the two people. She wondered more about "the beast."
> "Is the beast an evil embodiment of what we are?" After asking that she also wanted to know about the experiment. "Why choose those two for experimentation?" She wondered about if the purpose of the experiments were for the common good of mankind and kindred alike or only for kindred.




""The beast", it's always there. We may be able to live forever but there is a price we all must pay. "The beast" is what keeps us alive in our unlife and allows us to be not dead nor alive". When you ask about the experiment Jacob responds with "When I started my experiments I was looking for a way to cure vampirism, I felt it would be the right thing to do for those kindred who no longer wish to be bound to their unlives. Apparently my experiments angered a rather powerful kindred by the name of Thaddeus. He has been following my every move and it's all I can do to avoid his attacks. I feel that with the help of these two here we could stop Thaddeus, he is more evil than you could ever imagine and rather paranoid as well."

When you push the button on the wall the door on the chemical hood lifts up revealing an array of syringes filled with a blood-like liquid. "Bring those over here" Jacob says to you. You hand him two of the syringes. Jacob opens them up and fills them with the chemical concoctions he created. You look on with curiosity as he injects the two with the syringes. "We better get them into the basement quickly, they will begin their transformation soon. There is a trap door over here." Jacob walks over to a corner of the room and lifts up a trap door that completely escaped your discovery. Jacob tells you to wait  as he carries the two bodies into the secret basement. He emerges moments later with a grim look on his face. "I hate doing this but I'm afraid this is our only option right now, we have to-". Jacob is cut off as you hear the sound of a car screeching to a halt on the road in front of the house. There is a loud knock on the door. "You better get into the basement childe, I'm not expecting visitors." You go through the trap door and into the basement and Jacob closes the trap door behind you.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*

Koln & Clover

It was dark and it takes you a moment to realize that you are in an unfamiliar place. You manage to gather that that it is damp and cold and that you are lying on a concrete floor. You hear a scraping sound followed by a flare of light, intensely bright in contrast to the darkness. A groan sounded off to the left, and a hand moved quickly out of the darkness to snuff the match. "Are you trying to blind us?" A male voice queried from behind the hand.

"No, but we've got to see. I'll light another one." The second speaker's voice was that of a woman's. The light was not as unexpected this time, and by the light of the match you could see that there were five of you in the room. As you look around though, you feel a chill at the sight of the brick walls and concrete floor. You are no place you have ever seen before.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*

Ruby

You hear muffled voices coming from outside the trap door but you can't make out what they are saying. You think you hear three distinct voices. You also hear voices coming down the long hallway and you can make out a light.


----------



## izillama

At the sound of the voices, Clover slowly came to her senses. She lay on the cold floor, her nose pressed flat to the damp, dank floor. It smelled like some sort of basement, and she could only imagine the mildew these walls held for her. 
At first, her senses felt clouded. And there was little more she could do but stammer internally, 'What in the...? What the hell is going on?' 
Slowly, she managed to open her eyes and lift her head.
It was bright.
A single flame lit a group of a few people and, as she sat up groggily, she looked around the ring of people in front of her and tried to gauge them. They were an odd mix of two men, a woman, and a female child who looked as raggedy as she felt. The woman held a match and was slowly inspecting Clover as she rubbed the sleep from her eyes. 
How long had she been out? What had transpired since her trance had broken?
Again looking around the circle, she suddenly noticed that the second man had been the one dressed like a preacher who had saved her at the club and led her into the alleyway. 
Then all had gone dark.
 'What did he do to me? Did he knock me out somehow? No. There was someone behind me just then. And this man was just as confused as I was. But he looks terrible now. What _happened_ to him? He looks like he went through some sort of war. Or at least a nasty bar fight.'
To her right, she heard a whimper erupt from the little girl. She looked about as frightened as Clover felt. Feebly, she sat flat against the wall hugging her legs to her chest and slowly rocking back and forth, as though crazed. The child was in a nightgown, as though she had been torn from her safe, warm bed. Every so often, she would sniffle, and the woman in the group would shush her. The woman didn't seem to be the girl's mother, though. It merely seemed as though the five of them had been thrown together by force, and possibly for some evil purpose. 
'We are most definitely underground. Judging by the temperature, we're far further underground than a simple basement, too. It seems like a basement. I can hear voices from above. But no. It feels more like a tomb. Will we die here? Underground and far from the eyes of authority? Will anyone come looking for us? Will anyone ever find us... either alive _or_ dead?'
Clover found it a cruel irony that she had begun the evening looking to end her own life. And now, faced with just that, she felt a sudden desire to live. 
Or to at least be able to take her fate into her own hands.
Finally, after assessing the information, she decided it was time to talk. She turned to the young man who was dressed like a preacher, feeling that she was the only one who still seemed rather calm in the face of possible death and entombment, "What happened to us? Do you know where we are?"
His eyes stared at her and she read him like a book: he was sorry that they had ever met and wished that she wasn't there with him.
She wished the same.
Suddenly, she winced and realized that her arm stung a bit as she moved. It was slightly red and puffy, as though she had received an injection. A wave of horror washed over her as she realized that something was terribly wrong. Panicking, she reverted back to her first instinct: to demand an answer, "What the devil is going on!?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



izillama said:


> At the sound of the voices, Clover slowly came to her senses. She lay on the cold floor, her nose pressed flat to the damp, dank floor. It smelled like some sort of basement, and she could only imagine the mildew these walls held for her.
> At first, her senses felt clouded. And there was little more she could do but stammer internally, 'What in the...? What the hell is going on?'
> Slowly, she managed to open her eyes and lift her head.
> It was bright.
> A single flame lit a group of a few people and, as she sat up groggily, she looked around the ring of people in front of her and tried to gauge them. They were an odd mix of two men, a woman, and a female child who looked as raggedy as she felt. The woman held a match and was slowly inspecting Clover as she rubbed the sleep from her eyes.
> How long had she been out? What had transpired since her trance had broken?
> Again looking around the circle, she suddenly noticed that the second man had been the one dressed like a preacher who had saved her at the club and led her into the alleyway.
> Then all had gone dark.
> 'What did he do to me? Did he knock me out somehow? No. There was someone behind me just then. And this man was just as confused as I was. But he looks terrible now. What _happened_ to him? He looks like he went through some sort of war. Or at least a nasty bar fight.'
> To her right, she heard a whimper erupt from the little girl. She looked about as frightened as Clover felt. Feebly, she sat flat against the wall hugging her legs to her chest and slowly rocking back and forth, as though crazed. The child was in a nightgown, as though she had been torn from her safe, warm bed. Every so often, she would sniffle, and the woman in the group would shush her. The woman didn't seem to be the girl's mother, though. It merely seemed as though the five of them had been thrown together by force, and possibly for some evil purpose.
> 'We are most definitely underground. Judging by the temperature, we're far further underground than a simple basement, too. It seems like a basement. I can hear voices from above. But no. It feels more like a tomb. Will we die here? Underground and far from the eyes of authority? Will anyone come looking for us? Will anyone ever find us... either alive _or_ dead?'
> Clover found it a cruel irony that she had begun the evening looking to end her own life. And now, faced with just that, she felt a sudden desire to live. Or to at least be able to take her fate into her own hands.
> Finally, after assessing the information, she decided it was time to talk. She turned to the young man who was dressed like a preacher, feeling that she was the only one who still seemed rather calm in the face of possible death and entombment, "What happened to us? Do you know where we are?"
> His eyes stared at her and she read him like a book: he was sorry that they had ever met and wished that she wasn't there with him.
> She wished the same.Suddenly, she winced and realized that her arm stung a bit as she moved. It was slightly red and puffy, as though she had received an injection. A wave of horror washed over her as she realized that something was terribly wrong. Panicking, she reverted back to her first instinct: to demand an answer, "What the devil is going on!?"




Backing away from Koln you brush against the woman. "You are cold to the touch dear." she says. "Would you like to borrow my coat? I'm Mavis by the way and this is my daughter Suzy." The man looks over and says "I'm Vince." Huddled in the darkness next to Mavis you wonder what you should do next. "If only I could stop this horrible noise," you think to yourself. THUMP-thump, THUMP-thump. You are hungry but have no desire to eat or chew, you realize that you don't even feel like having any of the breath mints that Mindy gave you to bring to the club in case you "got lucky" with a guy. You can barely think, and between the noise and your hunger, you aren't sure if you could think at all. THUMP-thump, THUMP-thump. "The noise, like a heartbeat?" you think to yourself. You realize how warm Mavis is just by sitting next to her. You find yourself licking your lips and stop appalled. "What's going on?" you think!


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Backing away from Koln you brush against the woman. "You are cold to the touch dear." she says. "Would you like to borrow my coat? I'm Mavis by the way and this is my daughter Suzy." The man looks over and says "I'm Vince." Huddled in the darkness next to Mavis you wonder what you should do next. "If only I could stop this horrible noise," you think to yourself. THUMP-thump, THUMP-thump. You can barely think, and between the noise and your hunger, you aren't sure if you could think at all. THUMP-thump, THUMP-thump. "The noise, like a heartbeat?" you think to yourself. You realize how warm Mavis is just by sitting next to her. You find yourself licking your lips and stop appalled. "What's going on?" you think!




"What the devil is going on!?"
Clover jumped up, giddy with fear and heart racing, and backed up. She felt herself back into the woman, who seemed as warm and comfortable to her as a cat who had been lying next to a roaring fire. The woman crooned, kindly, "You are cold to the touch, dear. Would you like to borrow my coat? I'm Mavis, by the way. And this is my daughter, Suzy."
The other man in the basement with them managed to gruff, "I'm Vince."
'I don't care who any of you are, and I don't know if your coat would even help, ma'am.'
Clover suddenly doubled over and held her chest. Something felt like it was welling up inside of her. 
She felt sick.
And cold.
Her ears began to feel like they were stuffed with cotton, and she heard a pounding noise which chilled her even more.
Thump-thump. Thump-thump. Thump-thump.
It got louder and quicker. 
'If only I could stop that horrible noise!'
Then she realized. 
It was internal.
Her own racing heart, threatening to burst out of her chest. She wondered if she was really _that_ afraid right now. No. This was much too intense. Was she having a heart attack?
Again, she doubled over. Her stomach felt like it was turning in a sickening hunger. She suddenly felt a desire for something primal and evil, and it both frightened and intrigued her.
In pain, she ground her teeth and realized that she bit her tongue. She winced, then her eyes flew wide as she tasted her own blood.
The iron substance felt like a sedative to the taste and, though it was her own to begin with, she began to feel a satisfaction the likes of which she had never known before. 
She felt at ease. For the first time in weeks, she felt at peace in her own skin.
But she was afraid.
Mavis and Suzy stared at her in horror as Clover began to convulse and, for a fleeting moment, Clover found herself looking at the two females as though they were something she wished to taste. 
An internal voice that both was and was not her own surprised her, 'If I feel calmed by the taste of my _own_ blood, I wonder... I wonder if just a lick of theirs...'
Clover's eyes flew wide again and she cursed her evil thoughts. She lifted her hands too fast to cover her mouth and lost her balance, falling over and crashing to the floor of the basement in a heap.
'What... what's going on!? What's wrong with me!'
Her heart began to race faster and her eyes squinted in pain. She felt tears begin to run down her cheek, hot and salty rivers of anguish.
The world felt like it was spinning out of control around her. She could no longer even feel the others in the room. She didn't know what they were doing. What they were thinking. What was going on in their minds as they watched her die a painful death? Did they wonder: 'Am I next?'
She curled tight into a ball as her muscles spasmed. 
'Die. I want to die. I need to... I need to pray... I can't die... like this...'
Blindly, she clutched at her neck and felt for her necklace: a shining silver fleur de lis, and a gift from her grandmother. She never removed it.
Painfully, she tried to speak and pray. Her voice came out less strong than she would have wanted. Was she even speaking at all? 
Speak!
"H... hail Mary, full... of grace. Our Lord is... with thee. B... ble... blessed art thou among women... and... blessed is the fruit of thy... womb... Jesus!"
She screamed and felt more pain, as though the prayer was burning her. She felt her tongue reject the words like acid. She felt like she had become a living sin. Was her curse that she could not pray?
Clover tried her hardest, screaming at times, "Holy Mary! Mother... of God. Pray for us... sinners."
'Pray for _me_.'
"Now... now and... at the hour... of..."
The pain was indescribable.
"...our..."
She wanted it to end. She wanted it to end!
"..._death_."
Clover had no more strength. She thought that she felt herself slip away.
'Say Amen. Say _Amen_!'
She couldn't.
Then, though she was surprised she could still feel anything at this point, she felt someone grab her hands. Was it Mavis? Little Suzy? Even that preacher?
Whoever it was, she heard them say, "Amen."
And then all went dark.
Death.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> 
> You hear muffled voices coming from outside the trap door but you can't make out what they are saying. You think you hear three distinct voices. You also hear voices coming down the long hallway and you can make out a light.



"I hope he will be alright, he seems like a good man, trying to help people escape damnation..perhaps I can as well.." Ruby thought as she heard the voices outside the trap door. "I will do everything in my power to help your cause Jacob...I must serve a purpose in this world..threw ANY means necessary"
Ruby then drew her attention to the basement. She remembered the horrors of her own transformation. At first the pain and thirst came, then an awakening of sorts, a whole new set of senses to the world around her. Everything became much slower and managable, almost easier.

She then heard noises from beings around her. She knew she better get out of the way when the newly formed vampires emerged, but who are the other people...Ruby braced herself for anything.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln, as he has been trained to do, is sitting on the ground in a deep meditative state. His mind has seperated from his body in a Neoplatonic state of bliss. It is his last escape... 
Moments earlier, Koln's eyes shot open and he immediately sat up, reacing for his weapons, only to find that they are no longer there. With a grumble of rage he struggles to his feet only to fall back over... feeling somehow mysteriously drained of energy... 
Now he sits, staring off into space... the figures and noises around him mean nothing.. until a familiar voice grabs and forces him back to reality
"Hail Mary... Full of Grace..."
It was that Catholic girl! She was invoking the Name of Our Lady!
With a renewed vigor, Koln moves to the girl, holding her, but she continues to writhe about in pain, totally oblivious to him. As Koln restrains her in vain, he mutters the patre noster under his breath, getting louder as she squirms more, he knew full well what was going on, but didn't want to believe it...

"My God...  they corrupted her..." The realization comes as he notices the blood from her tongue seep past her lips and onto her clothes. He starts to loudly sob at the fear, telling himself it wasn't so... until she tilted her head to the side in a violent convulsion and showed him her mark. 

Realizing there is no other route, he prays along with her, knowing that at this point he might kill her... this is his intention. If she dies in prayer now, her soul can be saved! He screams at her now, praying loudly in Latin, making her quake in fear and pump blood faster out through her tongue. 

"Good my childe... finish  the prayer..." he whispers repeatedly... "Amen..." and she drops lifeless in his arms...

Koln blesses himself, gently laying her on the ground, before turning to their captors with a violent growl of rage.

"How dare you?! How dare you prey upon the innocent! Killing her was not good enough, was it? No, you had to corrupt her soul, garuntee her an eternity of suffering on Earth and another eternity of pain in Hell!" 

With that Koln lunges at the nearest vampire... Vince he thinks he said his name was, with his hands aimed at his neck, ready to grab and strangle. Vince easily evades the tired and crazed attack, resulting in Koln violently punching the stone wall, cutting up his knuckles. To the horror of the onlookers, Koln continues to repeatedly slam his hands into the rock, even scratching and damaging his nails against the rough surface, soon making a bloody mess of his hands and the wall. It seems that it has not registered to Koln that he is not actually beating anyone up, but in his mind he is avenging the young girl. Each strike provokes a violent pained shriek from the pastor's throat. Then he does something very unexpected... with a growl he violently smashes his own face against the wall and starts licking at his own blood, greedily taking the metallic fluid past his lips. He slowly starts to calm as he licks... sinking down to his knees into a pained quiet sob... 

His cold white fingertips run along his neck and feel his mark....

"...I am one of you... " He quietly says as he stills, drifting into a seemingly lifeless trance as he stares at the dark wet wall. His memory starts to fade and contort...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln blesses himself, gently laying her on the ground, before turning to their captors with a violent growl of rage.
> 
> "How dare you?! How dare you prey upon the innocent! Killing her was not good enough, was it? No, you had to corrupt her soul, garuntee her an eternity of suffering on Earth and another eternity of pain in Hell!"
> 
> With that Koln lunges at the nearest vampire... Vince he thinks he said his name was, with his hands aimed at his neck, ready to grab and strangle. Vince easily evades the tired and crazed attack, resulting in Koln violently punching the stone wall, cutting up his knuckles. To the horror of the onlookers, Koln continues to repeatedly slam his hands into the rock, even scratching and damaging his nails against the rough surface, soon making a bloody mess of his hands and the wall. It seems that it has not registered to Koln that he is not actually beating anyone up, but in his mind he is avenging the young girl. Each strike provokes a violent pained shriek from the pastor's throat. Then he does something very unexpected... with a growl he violently smashes his own face against the wall and starts licking at his own blood, greedily taking the metallic fluid past his lips. He slowly starts to calm as he licks... sinking down to his knees into a pained quiet sob...
> 
> His cold white fingertips run along his neck and feel his mark....
> 
> "...I am one of you... " He quietly says as he stills, drifting into a seemingly lifeless trance as he stares at the dark wet wall. His memory starts to fade and contort...




Vince is completely in shock over the attempt on his life. 

"One....of us...?" he manages.

"Mommy he's scary!" the little girl says as she clutches onto Mavis. "It's ok honey. We're prisoners in this basement just like yourselves."

Now that you both get a chance to come to your senses a bit you do notice that something just doesn't feel right in the air. You get the feeling that the three strangers in the room are different from yourselves.

Your vampire abilities are all active now


----------



## izillama

Death did not come.
  Or if it did, she was not aware of it.
  But with a sudden feeling—the likes of which she had never felt before—Clover suddenly found herself opening her eyes to a world that was free of pain and full of possibilities. 
  She lay on her back, staring up at the basement ceiling. Though only a single match lit the room, she saw that, somehow, she could clearly see the beams and spider webs above. She was attuned to their movement. Her eyes followed the little beasties from tendril to tendril, carefully sidestepping their pray to trap them further. Then, she watched intrigued as one spider bore down on her dinner. Her eyes honed in on it, watching it in minute detail. Closer. Closer. She focused and saw each hair on the fly’s leg, quivering feebly as the spider drained its victim of blood. Savoring in the hunt.
  Then, Clover all of a sudden zoomed out, shaking her head dizzily. How could she see such things? What had happened to her eyes?
  But then, the same thing seemed to have happened to all of her senses. She… _felt_ the others in the room—four others. Three, she heard, had racing hearts, and one, she heard, had shallow breath. The one with shallow breath… his heart was slowly calming down. 
  She felt them in the room in sound and in temperature. Three warm bodies. One slowly becoming cooler. 
  For once in her existence, Clover didn’t _think_ so much as she analyzed. She could take in the entirety of the room and the beings in the room. Touch them with all of her senses.
  All of them.
  Hunger.
  Clover’s hands came up and she laid them on her stomach, which screamed at her. She felt a sudden, insatiable urge to feed. She remembered, for a moment, how she had bitten her tongue and loved the taste of her blood. She remembered wanting to taste Mavis and Suzy’s blood as well. 
  That thought had repulsed her.
  Now… did it intrigue her?
  ‘Just… one… bite… won’t… hurt…’
  She rolled and bore herself up on her knees. Though she had always been feeble, her muscles suddenly felt stronger. She slowly raised her head and stared at the others in the room. 
  As Clover licked her lips in anticipation, she felt something odd in her mouth and, again, bit her tongue.
  ‘What’s wrong with my teeth?’
  She knelt and reached up a quivering hand, parting her lips and reaching inwards only to feel that her teeth felt different. Her canines were now… sharper?
  ‘All the better to slash your prey.’
  ‘_What_ did I just think?’
  She shivered as she heard two internal schools of thought duke it out. One logical. The other… not so much.
  And then, she lost control of her body.
  Clover jumped up and found herself pouncing forward, grabbing the first person she saw: the little girl.
  Suzy screamed as Clover roughly grabbed her shoulders, digging her digits into the girl’s fragile skin. Clover thought that her vision went red and bloodlusted, and she opened her mouth wide and produced a sound which she was sure she could not have made in her former state. It was a hiss, of sorts, that reminded her of some crazed animal.
  She felt her own blood begin to pound as she wrestled the child to the floor and knelt over her, and she grinned manically and felt her fangs elongate.
  ‘Where?! The arm?! The chest?! The neck?! Where do I feed from this ing child!?’
  Clover lunged down at the child, intending to violently slash away at her neck. But, she recoiled on her own.
  ‘How _dare_ you!?’
  “Shut up! This little piggy is going to market, and then to _slaughter_!”
  She lunged again! But this time, it was not her internal voice which snapped her back. 
  The little girl, frightened beyond explanation, suddenly screamed, “Why are you doing this to me!?”
  Clover’s world was suddenly no longer red. With a gasp of shame, she released the girl and jumped up, backing up and crashing haphazardly into the wall.
  It was then she smelled it: blood.
  She turned and noticed the preacher for the first time. He looked very pale and cold, and he leaned against the wall in a half state of consciousness. She wasn’t sure if he was coming or going at this point. She saw on the wall, which had piqued her interest before, a violent spattering of crimson. And then, she saw the preacher’s hands and face. 
  ‘Blood.’
  Again, her vision went red. Surely… it wouldn’t matter since he was already bleeding, right?
  She felt her primal instincts surge up once more.
  ‘I’m… _hungry_!’
  This time, she lunged at the preacher. His blood was ripe for the taking! There, glistening along his knuckles and brow. Crimson and beautiful. 
  The air smelled of iron…


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Death did not come.
> Or if it did, she was not aware of it.
> But with a sudden feeling—the likes of which she had never felt before—Clover suddenly found herself opening her eyes to a world that was free of pain and full of possibilities.
> She lay on her back, staring up at the basement ceiling. Though only a single match lit the room, she saw that, somehow, she could clearly see the beams and spider webs above. She was attuned to their movement. Her eyes followed the little beasties from tendril to tendril, carefully sidestepping their pray to trap them further. Then, she watched intrigued as one spider bore down on her dinner. Her eyes honed in on it, watching it in minute detail. Closer. Closer. She focused and saw each hair on the fly’s leg, quivering feebly as the spider drained its victim of blood. Savoring in the hunt.
> Then, Clover all of a sudden zoomed out, shaking her head dizzily. How could she see such things? What had happened to her eyes?
> But then, the same thing seemed to have happened to all of her senses. She… _felt_ the others in the room—four others. Three, she heard, had racing hearts, and one, she heard, had shallow breath. The one with shallow breath… his heart was slowly calming down.
> She felt them in the room in sound and in temperature. Three warm bodies. One slowly becoming cooler.
> For once in her existence, Clover didn’t _think_ so much as she analyzed. She could take in the entirety of the room and the beings in the room. Touch them with all of her senses.
> All of them.
> Hunger.
> Clover’s hands came up and she laid them on her stomach, which screamed at her. She felt a sudden, insatiable urge to feed. She remembered, for a moment, how she had bitten her tongue and loved the taste of her blood. She remembered wanting to taste Mavis and Suzy’s blood as well.
> That thought had repulsed her.
> Now… did it intrigue her?
> ‘Just… one… bite… won’t… hurt…’
> She rolled and bore herself up on her knees. Though she had always been feeble, her muscles suddenly felt stronger. She slowly raised her head and stared at the others in the room.
> As Clover licked her lips in anticipation, she felt something odd in her mouth and, again, bit her tongue.
> ‘What’s wrong with my teeth?’
> She knelt and reached up a quivering hand, parting her lips and reaching inwards only to feel that her teeth felt different. Her canines were now… sharper?
> ‘All the better to slash your prey.’
> ‘_What_ did I just think?’
> She shivered as she heard two internal schools of thought duke it out. One logical. The other… not so much.
> And then, she lost control of her body.
> Clover jumped up and found herself pouncing forward, grabbing the first person she saw: the little girl.
> Suzy screamed as Clover roughly grabbed her shoulders, digging her digits into the girl’s fragile skin. Clover thought that her vision went red and bloodlusted, and she opened her mouth wide and produced a sound which she was sure she could not have made in her former state. It was a hiss, of sorts, that reminded her of some crazed animal.
> She felt her own blood begin to pound as she wrestled the child to the floor and knelt over her, and she grinned manically and felt her fangs elongate.
> ‘Where?! The arm?! The chest?! The neck?! Where do I feed from this ing child!?’
> Clover lunged down at the child, intending to violently slash away at her neck. But, she recoiled on her own.
> ‘How _dare_ you!?’
> “Shut up! This little piggy is going to market, and then to _slaughter_!”
> She lunged again! But this time, it was not her internal voice which snapped her back.
> The little girl, frightened beyond explanation, suddenly screamed, “Why are you doing this to me!?”
> Clover’s world was suddenly no longer red. With a gasp of shame, she released the girl and jumped up, backing up and crashing haphazardly into the wall.
> It was then she smelled it: blood.
> She turned and noticed the preacher for the first time. He looked very pale and cold, and he leaned against the wall in a half state of consciousness. She wasn’t sure if he was coming or going at this point. She saw on the wall, which had piqued her interest before, a violent spattering of crimson. And then, she saw the preacher’s hands and face.
> ‘Blood.’
> Again, her vision went red. Surely… it wouldn’t matter since he was already bleeding, right?
> She felt her primal instincts surge up once more.
> ‘I’m… _hungry_!’
> This time, she lunged at the preacher. His blood was ripe for the taking! There, glistening along his knuckles and brow. Crimson and beautiful.
> The air smelled of iron…



Ruby's enhanced vision helped her see the chaos in front of her.Two stark mad newborn vampires and three scared humans. What to do, what to do??? The lavender eyed girl has already attacked the little girl and is now attacking the newborn preacher. Before her eyes, the girl is drinking blood off the preacher's hands and forehead savagely. Already satiated with blood from earlier, Ruby isn't affected by the open wounds herslef at the moment, which made her think quickly. "I can't just sit here and watch them kill eachother and everyone else in the room!"

Feral instincts climbed her spine again like in the club and her eyes glowed bright green in the darkness. She let out a growl and leaped upon the girl like a wild wolf pouncing. The female newborn hissed in defence and struggled in Ruby's grasp. Ruby turned her attention towards the other people, "Listen everyone! I need your help immediately or these two are going to rip us to shreads!"she growled. "I need everyone to stay calm. I'm going to lend her some of my blood to soothe her hunger if I can spare enough"

She cut her own wrist with her teeth and held it two the newborn female's mouth. She immediately started to drain her hungrily and tugged violently at her wrist with her vice-grip teeth. The pain lasted only one second up her breaking the skin, but the immediately followed a wave of lovely warmth. She had to remember to take her wrist away before she is drained dry. The newborn latched on still even when Ruby tried to  tell her to let go. Finally, she had to rip her away from her wrist by force. The newborn gasped as if she had fulfilled her hunger. Ruby was slightly dizzy from the drainage but still in tact. 

Finally she spoke to the girl. "How are you feeling? Don't worry, it will soon pass"
One newborn was taken care of, but she didn't have enough blood to give the Preacher and keep herself alive. She would need the aid of the humans somehow...


----------



## izillama

"How are you feeling? Don't worry, it will soon pass."
Clover felt so dizzy, as though she had stood up too fast.
She gasped gratefully. It had all happened so fast.
She could remember only bits of what had transpired in the past few minutes. 'Was I not in my right mind?' She had attacked the little girl, then the preacher. 
Then, an angel of mercy had swooped down upon her: another girl with with ginger hair and startling green eyes, the likes of which Clover had never seen on a human before. They were... like an animal.
Slowly, Clover sunk to her knees and continued to gasp, as though she had just been saved from drowning and was now downing breath after greedy breath of fresh air. 
It all came back to her.
The other girl had slit her own wrist and Clover--now horrified at the very thought!--had sucked the girl's life-giving nectar as though... as though she had been nothing more than a new born baby, incapable of caring for herself. 
Clover felt her mouth and her fingers came away bloody.
This wasn't a dream.
This was a nightmare come true: in all its metallic smelling glory.
Slowly, she came her her senses and realized that she had been too shocked to speak. The girl had asked her a question, had she not?
Lavender eyes met green, and she found herself speaking, "I... I feel... so... _good_."
She was shocked that she had managed to stammer that much. She felt so satisfied. So peaceful. It was almost... _sick_.
Then, she remembered with a gasp of horror. The preacher!
She looked over to him and sobbed inwardly. 'What have I done?'
In desperation, she looked to the other girl, "Please! I... I didn't mean to! I didn't mean to kill him! I didn't!"
'Please! Please don't hate me. Please don't hate me! I'm sorry. I'm so sorry!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



izillama said:


> "How are you feeling? Don't worry, it will soon pass."
> Clover felt so dizzy, as though she had stood up too fast.
> She gasped gratefully. It had all happened so fast.
> She could remember only bits of what had transpired in the past few minutes. 'Was I not in my right mind?' She had attacked the little girl, then the preacher.
> Then, an angel of mercy had swooped down upon her: another girl with with ginger hair and startling green eyes, the likes of which Clover had never seen on a human before. They were... like an animal.
> Slowly, Clover sunk to her knees and continued to gasp, as though she had just been saved from drowning and was now downing breath after greedy breath of fresh air.
> It all came back to her.
> The other girl had slit her own wrist and Clover--now horrified at the very thought!--had sucked the girl's life-giving nectar as though... as though she had been nothing more than a new born baby, incapable of caring for herself.
> Clover felt her mouth and her fingers came away bloody.
> This wasn't a dream.
> This was a nightmare come true: in all its metallic smelling glory.
> Slowly, she came her her senses and realized that she had been too shocked to speak. The girl had asked her a question, had she not?
> Lavender eyes met green, and she found herself speaking, "I... I feel... so... _good_."
> She was shocked that she had managed to stammer that much. She felt so satisfied. So peaceful. It was almost... _sick_.
> Then, she remembered with a gasp of horror. The preacher!
> She looked over to him and sobbed inwardly. 'What have I done?'
> In desperation, she looked to the other girl, "Please! I... I didn't mean to! I didn't mean to kill him! I didn't!"
> 'Please! Please don't hate me. Please don't hate me! I'm sorry. I'm so sorry!'




Ok, so some system stuff here. I made a post in the OOC about "Blood Bonds". Clover needs to make a Will save DC16. I'm going to roll 1d4 to see how many blood points Ruby loses.

Ruby Blood Point Loss
1d4 → [2] = (2) 


You both look over at the body of Koln. You watch in curiosity as the blood seems to evaporate off his body and his wounds heal by themselves. Suddenly his eyes shoot open and he stares blankly at the ceiling. His complection is pale, much more pale than he was before like that of corpse.

Mavis starts to panic, she grabs Suzy and bolts towards the trap door. "LET US OUT OF HERE!!! I CAN'T DIE LIKE THIS!!" You hear her pounding on the ceiling trying to open the trap door. Suddenly you hear a loud crash and a scream. The smell of smoke starts to drift from the tunnel leading to the trap door.


----------



## izillama

Belated roll for Clover's blood addiction 

1d16+6 → [9,6] = (15)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ok, so some system stuff here. I made a post in the OOC about "Blood Bonds". Clover needs to make a Will save DC16. I'm going to roll 1d4 to see how many blood points Ruby loses.
> 
> Ruby Blood Point Loss
> 1d4 → [2] = (2)
> 
> 
> You both look over at the body of Koln. You watch in curiosity as the blood seems to evaporate off his body and his wounds heal by themselves. Suddenly his eyes shoot open and he stares blankly at the ceiling. His complection is pale, much more pale than he was before like that of corpse.
> 
> Mavis starts to panic, she grabs Suzy and bolts towards the trap door. "LET US OUT OF HERE!!! I CAN'T DIE LIKE THIS!!" You hear her pounding on the ceiling trying to open the trap door. Suddenly you hear a loud crash and a scream. The smell of smoke starts to drift from the tunnel leading to the trap door.



Ruby tried to console the girl by holding her, she was glad she was feeling much better. "Don't worry, I think he will be ok very soon, I know what happened there was not the true you but 'the Beast.' People fear what they don't understand " She paused. "What is your name childe?" She told her her name is Clover. "A very lovely name"
She looked over at the the three people and then the preacher. They both noticed the preacher has awakened at last, all his wounds have been healed. "Ill need to think of a way to feed him too I suppose..if only we can get out of the basement, but I don't think its safe yet."
The three people started to run to the door frantically upon seeing the preacher's sour dough complexion. Ruby rolled her eyes. Seems like they can't stay calm. But suddenly she smelled the thick smoke emerging from the other side of the room. "Jacob?!" She stammered. Ruby ran towards the other side of the room lightning quick past the humans and propelled her self into the door. It was solid, but she can fix that. She threw herself into the door again, thinking something went wrong, maybey theres a fire!


----------



## Strider_Koln

During this time, Koln is lying seemingly lifeless on the floor in a fetal position.. his eyes halfway closed... Out of the corner of his eye he sees verification that he has once again failed to save this girl, this time not being able to save her soul in time.
It figures... he nearly sacrifices himself for this girl and, in the end, she's out for his blood.

He doesn't move, wanting death, hoping she rips out his throat before it happens... his eyes shut... "...faites-le vite..." Before long he feels her body on his, her breath on his neck.. it won't be long... er.. is that her tongue and teeth on his face? The nibbling and licking, while it's an annoyance, isn't quite enough to do it... then he feels her retract.. now he knows it's coming... soon he will be in God's Domain and enjoying life eternal....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

His eyes shoot open, and he weakly sits up, his eyesight very blurry, soon adjusting to the darkness around him. He blinks a few times before slowly climbing to his feet only to let out a beastial growl, clutching his stomach, and letting out a loud agonized shout of pain. He then bites down hard on his own arm, his fangs now visible in his own flesh as he uses them to violently rake up and down the skin, ripping it up as he greedily gulps what he can... but it isn't long before he realizes that it is not satisfying him.. his eyes lock onto the other two vampires... sizing them up.. his instincts are confused, he wants so badly to kill the other vampires in the room with him, but at the same time he needs to feed, now!

His head jerks around to Mavis and Suzy... he smiles an evil grin as he slowly approaches with an odd step, almost as if some invisible hands were gripping at his ankles... as he comes closer he looks pained, letting out a barbaric cry and ripping off his collar, tossing it to the bloody ground, before creeping more... the smoke not bothering him...pitty the sheep when the shephard becomes a wolf.


----------



## izillama

___


----------



## Strider_Koln

"God's not here! But by His blood I am about to be Saved!"

He angrily snaps at the girl at the mention of god, returning his gaze to the family... You do not look, busy with the door, but you can hear it all too well.. the sobbing and crying as the former preacher attacks, biting and clawing with his nails, violently chewing and drinking. The noise of pain and violence is almost unbarable.. until all goes silent... you look over you shoulder to see the former preacher, with his head in his hands, kneeling over the bodies of the, now barely recognizable, familiy. 

"Die... I want to die..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "God's not here! But by His blood I am about to be Saved!"
> 
> He angrily snaps at the girl at the mention of god, returning his gaze to the family... You do not look, busy with the door, but you can hear it all too well.. the sobbing and crying as the former preacher attacks, biting and clawing with his nails, violently chewing and drinking. The noise of pain and violence is almost unbarable.. until all goes silent... you look over you shoulder to see the former preacher, with his head in his hands, kneeling over the bodies of the, now barely recognizable, familiy.
> 
> "Die... I want to die..."



Eventually the trap door broke open and Ruby peeked into the outside. It was still too smokey to see. "Hello! Anyone there!?" She shouted. She spoke quickly to Clover. "Thank you for your help, my name is Ruby." She looked back into the basement. "We need to get everyone out if we can help it" But then Ruby noticed bodies on the ground. Her eyes became saucers. "Dear lord in Heaven" The preacher, covered in blood has slaughtered the family. She ran down to him, there is nothing she can do now about the humans, the work of "the beast". 
"Listen, We need to get out of here" She spoke calmly as she looked in his feral eyes.


----------



## izillama

___


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Eventually the trap door broke open and Ruby peeked into the outside. It was still too smokey to see. "Hello! Anyone there!?" She shouted. She spoke quickly to Clover. "Thank you for your help, my name is Ruby." She looked back into the basement. "We need to get everyone out if we can help it" But then Ruby noticed bodies on the ground. Her eyes became saucers. "Dear lord in Heaven" The preacher, covered in blood has slaughtered the family. She ran down to him, there is nothing she can do now about the humans, the work of "the beast".
> "Listen, We need to get out of here" She spoke calmly as she looked in his feral eyes.




He slowly stands... after taking their blood he feels much.. healthier.. stronger... he could get used to this... Eternal life of pain over a mortality of perfection... he grins with an almost insane abandon of reality and happily takes Ruby's hand.

"Lead the way..."


----------



## izillama

___


----------



## Tale_Weaver

sorry guys but we're gonna have to rewind. Because of the election and the fact that I'm involved in government I couldn't keep up with the board tonight. Let's take it back to where Koln wakes up and Ruby runs at the door... in the future I'm going to put stop points on really important posts


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> sorry guys but we're gonna have to rewind. Because of the election and the fact that I'm involved in government I couldn't keep up with the board tonight. Let's take it back to where Koln wakes up and Ruby runs at the door... in the future I'm going to put stop points on really important posts




((k... so is it my post?))


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> ((k... so is it my post?))




It's not you specifically. I was just going to include a plot point that didn't happen. Also, you would have lost like 5 humanity in that single scene and that's really bad =p

To "delete" your posts make 3 dashes in the post. Everyone work from Sarah's post at 8:30pm.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> It's not you specifically. I was just going to include a plot point that didn't happen. Also, you would have lost like 5 humanity in that single scene and that's really bad =p




Meh, humanity's overrated.))


----------



## izillama

*Clover strangles Tale_Weaver and drinks his blood. Yummy!*


----------



## Strider_Koln

*Koln bites and drinks from Tale_Weaver* Grr... how much humanity did that cost me, hmm?


----------



## izillama

That's it, Koln. You _have_ no humanity anymore, lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby tried to console the girl by holding her, she was glad she was feeling much better. "Don't worry, I think he will be ok very soon, I know what happened there was not the true you but 'the Beast.' People fear what they don't understand " She paused. "What is your name childe?" She told her her name is Clover. "A very lovely name"
> She looked over at the the three people and then the preacher. They both noticed the preacher has awakened at last, all his wounds have been healed. "Ill need to think of a way to feed him too I suppose..if only we can get out of the basement, but I don't think its safe yet."
> The three people started to run to the door frantically upon seeing the preacher's sour dough complexion. Ruby rolled her eyes. Seems like they can't stay calm. But suddenly she smelled the thick smoke emerging from the other side of the room. "Jacob?!" She stammered. Ruby ran towards the other side of the room lightning quick past the humans and propelled her self into the door. It was solid, but she can fix that. She threw herself into the door again, thinking something went wrong, maybey theres a fire!




Ruby 

As you reach the end of the hallway towards the trap door you see that part of the ceiling has collapsed and landed on Mavis. There is smoke slithering through the cracks in the ceiling forming a slight mist around the area. The little girl Suzy is bent over her mother crying "Mommy get up...". Her hair has fallen in front of her covering her face but exposing her neck. Mavis seems to be unconcious. Upon touching the trap door you realize that it is hot to the touch...

Make a Reflex Save DC16

The rest of you 

You see Ruby dash for the tunnel in a wild frenzy with inhuman speed. The man Vince seems to be still in shock at what has happened. You are unsure whether your eyes have gotten used to the dark or you can simply see better but you can see Vince much more clearly now, he is well-dressed in a suit and tie with short blond hair and glasses.

Clover

You feel strange warm feelings coming from Ruby, like you can trust her.
You also know for sure that you have seen Vince somewhere...but where...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Also just to note since no one has posted yet. The serum has given you guys 4 blood points so your not hungering frenzied messes. You're more like Sarah where you just have this strange urge to drink blood. It's up to you whether or not your characters give in or not.


----------



## izillama

Could you have told us this sooner?


----------



## izillama

*And so it begins... again...*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby tried to console the girl by holding her, she was glad she was feeling much better. "Don't worry, I think he will be ok very soon, I know what happened there was not the true you but 'the Beast.' People fear what they don't understand " She paused. "What is your name childe?" She told her her name is Clover. "A very lovely name"
> She looked over at the the three people and then the preacher. They both noticed the preacher has awakened at last, all his wounds have been healed. "Ill need to think of a way to feed him too I suppose..if only we can get out of the basement, but I don't think its safe yet."
> The three people started to run to the door frantically upon seeing the preacher's sour dough complexion. Ruby rolled her eyes. Seems like they can't stay calm. But suddenly she smelled the thick smoke emerging from the other side of the room. "Jacob?!" She stammered. Ruby ran towards the other side of the room lightning quick past the humans and propelled her self into the door. It was solid, but she can fix that. She threw herself into the door again, thinking something went wrong, maybey theres a fire!




"Thank you." Clover slowly stood from the ground and watched the other girl flit across the room in desperation.
Clover also smelled the smoke, but she found herself worrying about the preacher, too. She couldn't quite gauge the look on his face. Was he set to frenzy, as she just had? Would he attack her, as she had done him?


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Thank you." Clover slowly stood from the ground and watched the other girl flit across the room in desperation.
> Clover also smelled the smoke, but she found herself worrying about the preacher, too. She couldn't quite gauge the look on his face. Was he set to frenzy, as she just had? Would he attack her, as she had done him?





Koln is sitting over the bodies of the family... sobbing, blood streaming from their necks.. looking up at Clover and Ruby with an emotionless gaze then everything gets dark... reality itself seems to distort, twist, and fade... 

His eyes blink, as if wakening, and squints... the family whom he thought he had killed are still cowering in the corner, then run... a dream...? A sleep... "Sleep, those little slices of death, how I loathe them..." 
...Reality around him seems to fluxiate and bend... his head aches as his sanity slips and resurfaces... Strangely though, his hunger has disappeared... He smiles, relieved that it was a dream and gently pats Clover's head, smiling... feeling comfort in seeing a familiar face...

"Hey... you feeling ok? You seem upset about something... er, where's that smoke coming from?"


----------



## izillama

"Hey... you feeling ok? You seem upset about something... er, where's that smoke coming from?"
Clover's eyes widened as she stared up at the preacher. "I'm... fine..."
Then, she grew suddenly and irrationally annoyed. She put her hands on her hips (and ignored his question about the fire). 'How dare he keep treating me like a child?! I'm 18!'
"Hey, you...!"
"Huh?" @.@
"Stop patting me on the head, calling me little sis, and all that other brotherly crap you keep throwing at me! Stop treating me like I'm so fragile! I am _not a child_!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

He lets out a chuckle at her reaction. 
"Aw, not a child? Ok, if you say so...  you do a great job of looking out for youself, very independent... so... is there a fire? Shouldn't we be leaving? ...I need to find the person that made me into this... I'm not sure what I will do  to them though, fight them for destroying my soul, or thank them for immortality..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> 
> 
> As you reach the end of the hallway towards the trap door you see that part of the ceiling has collapsed and landed on Mavis. There is smoke slithering through the cracks in the ceiling forming a slight mist around the area. The little girl Suzy is bent over her mother crying "Mommy get up...". Her hair has fallen in front of her covering her face but exposing her neck. Mavis seems to be unconcious. Upon touching the trap door you realize that it is hot to the touch...
> 
> Make a Reflex Save DC16
> 
> The rest of you
> 
> You see Ruby dash for the tunnel in a wild frenzy with inhuman speed. The man Vince seems to be still in shock at what has happened. You are unsure whether your eyes have gotten used to the dark or you can simply see better but you can see Vince much more clearly now, he is well-dressed in a suit and tie with short blond hair and glasses.
> 
> Clover
> 
> You feel strange warm feelings coming from Ruby, like you can trust her.
> You also know for sure that you have seen Vince somewhere...but where...



Roll Lookup

1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)

The smoke was getting worse and debris was falling everywhere, including on Mavis. The little girl is sobbing for her mother, yet her exposed neck looked too tempting. Ruby struggled to gain control of her bloodlust. She wasn't completely out of blood, but she wasn't fully satisfied. Finally her logic and whats left of her humanity took over. "Shes only a child, hurting such innocence would be demonic of me, at even if I did take her, there wouldn't be enough blood for satisfaction, heck even a small sample might kill her indeed" she thought to herself. 

Ruby used some of her vampiric strength to quickly swipe the burning debris off of Mavis. She might be unconscious or worse at this point. She hoped she was not too late.She turned her attention to the burning hot trap door. "There must be something I can use to break it open..." She pondered. She started quickly navigate the smokey room, attempting to find either a heavy cloth or something with liquid...

(p.s I hope I threw the dice right the first time ^_^; )


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)
> 
> The smoke was getting worse and debris was falling everywhere, including on Mavis. The little girl is sobbing for her mother, yet her exposed neck looked too tempting. Ruby struggled to gain control of her bloodlust. She wasn't completely out of blood, but she wasn't fully satisfied. Finally her logic and whats left of her humanity took over. "Shes only a child, hurting such innocence would be demonic of me, at even if I did take her, there wouldn't be enough blood for satisfaction, heck even a small sample might kill her indeed" she thought to herself.
> 
> Ruby used some of her vampiric strength to quickly swipe the burning debris off of Mavis. She might be unconscious or worse at this point. She hoped she was not too late.She turned her attention to the burning hot trap door. "There must be something I can use to break it open..." She pondered. She started quickly navigate the smokey room, attempting to find either a heavy cloth or something with liquid...
> 
> (p.s I hope I threw the dice right the first time ^_^; )




Yes you did roll right the first time ^^

When you pounce at the door you smell the smell of burning flesh and jump back realizing that the door is so hot at this point that touching it without catching fire would be impossible.

Fire Damage
1d6+1 → [5,1] = (6) 


While searching around hastily you see very little you could use to put out a fire. There is debris from the ceiling as well as a rather long and solid 2 by 4 piece of wood that you helped lift off of Mavis.


----------



## izillama

Clover covered her mouth against the smell of the smoke and burning flesh, as Mavis seemed to have an uncanny affinity for continuously getting covered in debris. 
She watched as Ruby looked quickly around the room to find something to stave off the fire, but saw that the other girl was having some trouble.
She drew in a breath and whispered, her cynical nature coming out, "Never send an idiot to do the job of a genius. What? Does she think she's going to put out the fire with more _wood_?"
She slowly rotated her head and searched the room for an alternative escape, keeping herself calm and collected.

1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
Dice roll for finding an alternative escape!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



izillama said:


> Clover covered her mouth against the smell of the smoke and burning flesh, as Mavis seemed to have an uncanny affinity for continuously getting covered in debris.
> She watched as Ruby looked quickly around the room to find something to stave off the fire, but saw that the other girl was having some trouble.
> She drew in a breath and whispered, her cynical nature coming out, "Never send an idiot to do the job of a genius. What? Does she think she's going to put out the fire with more _wood_?"
> She slowly rotated her head and searched the room for an alternative escape, keeping herself calm and collected.
> 
> 1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
> Dice roll for finding an alternative escape!




The temperature of the room is rising quickly and you see that Vince is starting to sweat profusely. 

Clover

You scan the room thoroughly taking in every detail. Your eyes pass over the brick wall. Your eyes zoom in on water droplets seeping through the wall. You know from your esteemed education that this is called condensation and because you are seeing it forming on the wall it means that the brick wall must be cooler than the rest of the room.


----------



## izillama

Clover's eyes narrowed, staring at the wall, 'Condensation... We _are_ in a basement, aren't we?'
Close to her, she suddenly realized that Vince looked worse for wear. Though he wasn't being pelted with debris like Mavis, he was overheating. Clover stole a moment of precious time to stare at him. 
She hadn't paid much attention to him before. She had been too distracted. But now, seeing his short blonde hair and business attire... 'Do I... _know_ him from somewhere?'
She couldn't place it, but he looked very familiar. But she wasn't in her right mind to think how. 
But... she suddenly had the feeling that he was important somehow.
'Something tells me he's important. Like he's a key.'
Again, she narrowed her eyes in concentration. She was ignoring everything else around her. Instead, though she probably looked demonic--spattered in blood and wearing tattered garb--she held out her hand to him, "You! Get up. Stop sitting there like an idiot and get over to the wall. It's cooler."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



izillama said:


> Clover's eyes narrowed, staring at the wall, 'Condensation... We _are_ in a basement, aren't we?'
> Close to her, she suddenly realized that Vince looked worse for wear. Though he wasn't being pelted with debris like Mavis, he was overheating. Clover stole a moment of precious time to stare at him.
> She hadn't paid much attention to him before. She had been too distracted. But now, seeing his short blonde hair and business attire... 'Do I... _know_ him from somewhere?'
> She couldn't place it, but he looked very familiar. But she wasn't in her right mind to think how.
> But... she suddenly had the feeling that he was important somehow.
> 'Something tells me he's important. Like he's a key.'
> Again, she narrowed her eyes in concentration. She was ignoring everything else around her. Instead, though she probably looked demonic--spattered in blood and wearing tattered garb--she held out her hand to him, "You! Get up. Stop sitting there like an idiot and get over to the wall. It's cooler."




Vince looks over at you and blinking. He quickly gets up and touches the wall, "Yes, this is much cooler. There must be open space behind this." He presses himself up against the wall and looks over at you. You lock eyes and you're sure that he has a look of recognition too. "Aren't you in my Business 101 lecture hall?"


----------



## izillama

'!'
Clover blushed and looked away. She mumbled, "Er... yes."
Why hadn't she recognized him earlier?
Well, it must be because her hall held 400+students at one time. Though she was an "Edwards," she still sat a considerable amount away from the front of the room.
No matter. It was more important to escape!
She ran her hands over the cool wall. There was a hairline crack, and she felt a drafty breeze emanate from beyond it. She spoke, almost to herself, "Yes. _Yes_! This will work!"
'Time to take control of the situation!'
Spinning on her heel, she stared at the preacher and shouted bluntly--commandingly--, "You! You're a guy. Get over here and knock down this wall, for Heaven's sake!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> '!'
> Clover blushed and looked away. She mumbled, "Er... yes."
> Why hadn't she recognized him earlier?
> Well, it must be because her hall held 400+students at one time. Though she was an "Edwards," she still sat a considerable amount away from the front of the room.
> No matter. It was more important to escape!
> She ran her hands over the cool wall. There was a hairline crack, and she felt a drafty breeze emanate from beyond it. She spoke, almost to herself, "Yes. _Yes_! This will work!"
> 'Time to take control of the situation!'
> Spinning on her heel, she stared at the preacher and shouted bluntly--commandingly--, "You! You're a guy. Get over here and knock down this wall, for Heaven's sake!"




"For the sake of Heaven you say? You sure about that?" He snickers as he moves to the wall, examining the crack with his fingertips...

Hm.. well I'll give it a shot... He grunts and smacks the wall with his shoulder, not expecting much effect... to his shock he ends up falling through the cracked wall, landing on his face in the rubble. He immediately stands, brushing himself off.

"Ow... heh, forgot... vampire... Nice find...er since I cannot call you child, what name should I call you. I am Father Koln... " The dirty and bloody preacher grins, genuflecting in front of her.


----------



## izillama

Clover coughed as she stepped through the rubble and into the cold darkness of the next chamber. She gave a quick look around and wrinkled her nose, "Meh, it smells like a sewer in here."
Then, she looked up at the preacher, finally happy to know his name. She bowed her head in respect for a man of the cloth, "Father Koln? I'm Angelica. Angelica Edwards. But you can call me Clover."
Then, not having been able to say so for quite some time, she swallowed her pride and looked away from him, "And... thank you for saving me. Back in the club. In the alleyway... sort of. Etcetera."
But inwardly, she sighed as though the whole situation was very bothersome. Actually, though she had always harbored such "sweet" thoughts (lol), Clover now found her mind corrupted by a blunt cynicism. 
'Well, good job being a meat shield, Father. Never pity the gullible.'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*

Clover & Koln

There is a hint of the putrid smell of waste coming from the opening created in the wall. You see what looks like a small cavern made of brick walls with the ceiling being just high enough to walk upright in. A few rats scurry off down a hallway that is too dark and long for you to see the end of. You can hear the faint sound of water flowing in the distance.

We'll stop here for now and let Ruby catch up, especially if she wants to try to clear the way into the house.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover & Koln
> 
> There is a hint of the putrid smell of waste coming from the opening created in the wall. You see what looks like a small cavern made of brick walls with the ceiling being just high enough to walk upright in. A few rats scurry off down a hallway that is too dark and long for you to see the end of. You can hear the faint sound of water flowing in the distance.
> 
> We'll stop here for now and let Ruby catch up, especially if she wants to try to clear the way into the house.





((Ok, some idle RPing from me then))

"It is my honor, Clover.. Make no mistake though... it seems that I have failed you completely and now you can look forward to an eternity of pain and torment...some shephard I turned out to be...gah!" Koln gasps, covering his nose with his sleeve, noticing the putrid smell of the small cavern. He looks inside, squinting and seeing into the abyss, looking too long, and it stares right back into him... until a squeak breaks the silence. He smiles, gently petting one of the nearby rats. 

"Ah, it does my heart good to see some god's creatures acting virtuously, doing what they were meant to do for once..." He picks it up and holds it for Clover to pet


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover coughed as she stepped through the rubble and into the cold darkness of the next chamber. She gave a quick look around and wrinkled her nose, "Meh, it smells like a sewer in here."
> Then, she looked up at the preacher, finally happy to know his name. She bowed her head in respect for a man of the cloth, "Father Koln? I'm Angelica. Angelica Edwards. But you can call me Clover."
> Then, not having been able to say so for quite some time, she swallowed her pride and looked away from him, "And... thank you for saving me. Back in the club. In the alleyway... sort of. Etcetera."
> But inwardly, she sighed as though the whole situation was very bothersome. Actually, though she had always harbored such "sweet" thoughts (lol), Clover now found her mind corrupted by a blunt cynicism.
> 'Well, good job being a meat shield, Father. Never pity the gullible.'



"Damn, theres nothing around to put out the fire" Ruby said as her moral sank. Then she heard a noise of the speed of a wizzing vampire and turned around. The bloody awakened preacher has just bashed into the concrete at the other side of the basement. 'There must have been a weak spot in the wall',she thought. 'Clever newborns' She then turned to the little girl and Mavis, she examined Mavis, not knowing if she was dead yet, then she spoke to the girl. "We must go young one, it is not safe." "No! I can't leave Mommy!" 
Ruby's patience was wearing thin, she let out a small growl and carried the girl on her shoulders piggyback style. The  she dashed towards the open wall where Clover and the preacher stood observing. The child screamed both from her grieving and from being launched at a high speed across the room on a vampire's shoulders. 
Once Ruby reached them she let the girl down and held her hand. Clover told her it was too dark to see through the path. She could here water as well. Ruby attempts to aid them in escaping the house in one piece. She looks at the scurrying rats and tries to envision an escape route.

Escape Artist skill mod   4 
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1800934/">Escape Artist skill mod   4 (1d20 4=7)</a>


[3,4] = (7)


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow as Koln held the rat out for her to pet. 'Is he insane? The house is burning down around us, and he has time to stop and pet _rats_?' 
Then, she grinned a little as though the whole situation was a little funny, 'Well, daddy always said that I should learn to stop and smell the roses.' 
Sighing, she laughed a little and took the rat from the priest, scrubbing his little furry head with her thumb. Contrary to what people would have thought, she wasn't afraid of rodents. She actually had a pet rabbit back in the dorm room which she sometimes used to practice magic tricks--a little white bunny named Icarus...
_Plop_
Clover jumped a little as a crying Suzy was set down next to her. Ruby climbed through the hole after her, and Vince--'_Professor Harrows_'--stepped through after her.
Clover crossed her arms and stared pointedly at Ruby, "Nice of you to join us."
Then, she gestured down the path, "It's too dark to see. But I don't think we have a choice, if we want to live."
Suzy continued to cry at her side, "Mommy! We can't leave mommy!"
Clover rolled her eyes. 'God, I hate children.'
Slowly, she knelt down in front of the little girl and smiled, "Don't cry. I think that your mother would rather that _you_ were safe. You will see her again some day." She tried to lay her hand comfortingly on Suzy's shoulder...
_SMACK_
Clover recoiled as Suzy smacked her face and screamed in fear, "Waaaaaa! Don't hurt me again!"
Clover huffed in aggravation, remembering how she had manhandled the poor child just a little while ago, 'Damn _brat_.'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*

You hear another loud crack and more debris falls from the ceiling blocking the tunnel to the trap door. A small flame forms on the rubble quickly turning into a large blaze. Suzy screams "Mommmyyyyyyyyy!!!!" and it's all you can do to drag her into the sewer with you. 

As you walk down the tunnel you see rats scurying for shelter into their little homes in the crevices here and there in the wall. They almost seem to be talking to the little rat that Clover is carrying. The tunnel ends at a fork that goes left or right. There is water flowing in the middle of the tunnel here that is about ankle deep. Vince peers around the corner of the right tunnel he turns to you and says "This way should lead us away from the house." As you wade through the water following Vince you all can't help but take a slight attraction to their warmth and the images of food that come into your mind when you look at them.

The tunnel ends with a manhole that leads upward. When you climb up you find that you are out on the street just a few blocks down from Prestor's house. You can see the flames still rising into the air from what is left of the burning house. You hear sirens of the ever-timely fire department as they come to douse the flames.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

Clover 

Vince looks more than relieved to be out of the basement. "I'm going to check in with the authorities, I think they should at least know that this girl has lost her mother. After that I'm going to head back to the University, stop by my office when you get the chance."

All

Vince takes Suzy's hand, the girl seems to be in a rather submissive and shocked state and follows Vince blindly. The pair head down the street towards the burning remains where a crowd of people have gathered. You swear you can almost smell the humanity.

It's well past the time for Trick or Treaters. There are still some people in the streets coming back from parties or going about their normal business. There is a lone pay phone booth on the side of the road and a bus stop. It seems like most of the houses on the street have their lights off and are less than welcoming.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> 
> Vince looks more than relieved to be out of the basement. "I'm going to check in with the authorities, I think they should at least know that this girl has lost her mother. After that I'm going to head back to the University, stop by my office when you get the chance."
> 
> All
> 
> Vince takes Suzy's hand, the girl seems to be in a rather submissive and shocked state and follows Vince blindly. The pair head down the street towards the burning remains where a crowd of people have gathered. You swear you can almost smell the humanity.
> 
> It's well past the time for Trick or Treaters. There are still some people in the streets coming back from parties or going about their normal business. There is a lone pay phone booth on the side of the road and a bus stop. It seems like most of the houses on the street have their lights off and are less than welcoming.




Koln breathes in the night air, letting it come out of his nostrils in the form of a ghostly mist. Koln still has his white rat, gently petting it... he looks down at it, nodding as if to have picked a name for it, and lets it sit on his shoulder. He then turns and looks down at Ruby. 

"You are.. or at least were, a God-fearing girl... Quaker..? No... er... Amish? You came from a simple Christian community, i know that... I'm a special kind of priest, I can see into the souls of people, and ascertain their Christianity. This really helps if I'm carring out an inquisition... er... that is when I did... something tells me I will have to hand in my retirement notice to the Vatican soon... What I want to know is, who did this to me? Was it you?"


----------



## izillama

Clover stood in shock.
'WTF...?'
Next to her, she heard Koln speaking to Ruby. But she wasn't paying attention.
She watched her professor and the little girl walk off.
There was an awkward silence.
Then, she crossed her arms and a vein began to throb on her temple as she ranted internally, 'I knew it. I _knew_ it! You know what? _This_ is exactly the reason why I never leave the dorm! Why was I studying so much? Just to avoid _stupidity_ like this! Because as soon as you step out of the door, out of your nice, warm bedroom, _boom_! Something ing moronic happens and you end up having to pay the price for all the _dumb_ things people throw at you! I knew it. I _knew_ I should have stayed at the dorm tonight. Then, everything would have gone as planned. I would have been up on the roof by now, and...'
She stopped and blanked momentarily. She remembered now that she had wanted to kill herself. Well, didn't this amount to about the same?
Drawing a deep, calming breath, she squeezed the rat in her palm a little tighter. Not enough to hurt it. But enough to feel like a hug. 
She felt lonely.
But then, she looked over at Koln and Ruby, talking about something. Like it or not, these two were the only ones who knew what was going on. They seemed to have a _purpose_ in life. And again, Clover felt unbearably insignificant and unsettled. 
Koln was asking Ruby a question, "What I want to know is, who did this to me? Was it you?"
She wasn't quite sure what was going on or what he was talking about. But she too waited eagerly for the answer.
'After I find out, I want to take a nice hot shower and hit the hay. I'm so tired.'


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln breathes in the night air, letting it come out of his nostrils in the form of a ghostly mist. Koln still has his white rat, gently petting it... he looks down at it, nodding as if to have picked a name for it, and lets it sit on his shoulder. He then turns and looks down at Ruby.
> 
> "You are.. or at least were, a God-fearing girl... Quaker..? No... er... Amish? You came from a simple Christian community, i know that... I'm a special kind of priest, I can see into the souls of people, and ascertain their Christianity. This really helps if I'm carring out an inquisition... er... that is when I did... something tells me I will have to hand in my retirement notice to the Vatican soon... What I want to know is, who did this to me? Was it you?"



Ruby looked at the burning remains of Jacob's house and frowned in dissapointment. 'Sigh, all his life's work I can imagine, now how are we going to be saved??'
She then heard the priest's question. "Yes I am Amish. My name is Ruby." She looked into his eyes. "As a man of God do you believe he has given a purpose to each of us..a destiny" "Well I believe he has given me a chance to experience life on the outside, to witness his creations and the people around us, but I don't know what I should do to achieve goodness in His eyes." She clutched her charm around her neck. "I am the sacrificial lamb in this world to carry out the purification of souls, that is why this man, Jacob Prestor, chose to transform me I think... He is trying to make a cure for Vampirism." She bowed her head a little. "I didn't know he was going to transform you two until it was too late, I just came to him for answers of what in the world I am. I want to be angry, but I also don't want to be selfish even though I yearn to be favorable in God's eyes." She bowed her head lower in despair awaiting the Preacher's words...


----------



## Strider_Koln

"A sacrificial lamb...? Do not delude yourself childe... you could not be much farther from Grace than you are now. Indeed... a few weeks ago, when I gave my sermon about the "Scourge" of God, I had your...er our kind in mind... You no longer longer walk with God, neither do I... we are dead to Him.... we do not exist, only lurk for the sake of spreading nonexistance... but there is good news... I met a friend!" He smiles, his somber mood changing in an instant as he holds out his new pet rat. "His name is Socrates... he just told me that faith is nothing, reason is everything.... that comforts me..." His tone at the end  trails off, quivering with pain and uncertainty... indeed this transformation has shattered him inside.

"This Jacob... he must be the guy I met in the alley... where is he? I must... see him.." He grumbles to himself, turning to the burning house... "Oh..if only he were in the Inferno... a fitting place..."

"When the sun rises... I plan on walking into the Light so I may be burnt..."

He then turns to Clover, his head tilts as he sees the rat in her hand "Aw.. you met a friend too? What'd you name yours?" His experssion changes again... and he turns away once he sees her fangs, remembering... "I failed you... I remember... You are now one of them... an unwitting servant of the Devil... a vampire... death, decay, blood, materialism and vanity will follow you like a sickness until the Goodly day that a righteous slayer pierces your heart and slices off your head..." Biting his lower lip nervously, even drawing a little blood, he turns to her.. bending over and petting her hair "I'm sorry... I didn't mean to upset you.."


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow, 'Vampire?'
She frowned, then rolled her eyes, 'Fool. _Vampire_?'
She put her hands on her hips and cocked her head, "Father? Are you insane? Aren't you a little old to be believing in vampires?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "A sacrificial lamb...? Do not delude yourself childe... you could not be much farther from Grace than you are now. Indeed... a few weeks ago, when I gave my sermon about the "Scourge" of God, I had your...er our kind in mind... You no longer longer walk with God, neither do I... we are dead to Him.... we do not exist, only lurk for the sake of spreading nonexistance... but there is good news... I met a friend!" He smiles, his somber mood changing in an instant as he holds out his new pet rat. "His name is Socrates... he just told me that faith is nothing, reason is everything.... that comforts me..." His tone at the end  trails off, quivering with pain and uncertainty... indeed this transformation has shattered him inside.
> 
> "This Jacob... he must be the guy I met in the alley... where is he? I must... see him.." He grumbles to himself, turning to the burning house... "Oh..if only he were in the Inferno... a fitting place..."
> 
> "When the sun rises... I plan on walking into the Light so I may be burnt..."
> 
> He then turns to Clover, his head tilts as he sees the rat in her hand "Aw.. you met a friend too? What'd you name yours?" His experssion changes again... and he turns away once he sees her fangs, remembering... "I failed you... I remember... You are now one of them... an unwitting servant of the Devil... a vampire... death, decay, blood, materialism and vanity will follow you like a sickness until the Goodly day that a righteous slayer pierces your heart and slices off your head..." Biting his lower lip nervously, even drawing a little blood, he turns to her.. bending over and petting her hair "I'm sorry... I didn't mean to upset you.."



Ruby hissed in dismay. "Are you saying that we just wallow in our own filth and accept what we are now?!" Both her hands went up to clutch her head. "I will never give up on my Lord, even if he does not favor what I had not chose to become as of you" She turned her back. "And besides, we have no idea what happened to Jacob, all I know was he was running away from someone name Thaddius, or someone like that name I think; the ones who want to stay this way.."

She turns to Clover now. Yes, I have been told what we are, blood drinkers...cold with no souls. It is dangerous to deny what we are now, if we want to survive...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Clover: "Father? Are you insane?"

Koln: "I'm not your dad, and yes." He replies rather matter of factly.
"And no I am not too old to be believing in vampires... they exist.. I am looking at one now..." Looking at her of course... Seeing that you don't believe him he sighs, pointing at his fangs, then pointing at yours... He then turns away from the inferno... "Ok.. really don't want to do this... Socrates... close your eyes..." The rat, as if understanding the priest, turns away, before Koln bites into his own arm, making a small wound.. blood streaming out... He then holds it to Clover for her to observe how quickly the wound closes..."

"This just means I will never see Heaven."


----------



## izillama

"Wow, so you heal quickly. So what?"
Slowly, she reached to the pocket of her skirt and produced a compact mirror, which she opened and looked into. Her face was there, though it was stained bloody and she looked obviously worse for wear. 
"See? Look." She held the mirror towards Koln...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln shrugs, looking at the mirror...

"All I see is a handsome priest with a rat on his shoulder, so what? And I thought I was insane, first you think I'm your dad, then you randomly pull a mirror out of your skirt and show me my reflection."

He turns to Ruby.

"Ruby, I'm sorry... you're right... still, would like a word or two with Jacob..."


----------



## izillama

Clover cut Koln off, getting angry, "Hey! Don't change the topic!"
She crossed her arms, "Don't brush someone off while they're talking to you, it's rude! You said I was a vampire. Yes, I admit that my canine teeth seem a bit more pointed than usual, and I seem to have craved blood earlier, but there's _no proof_. There was no vampire! No one did this to me! Is this some sort of joke?" 
She squeezed the rat in her fist a little bit harder than she would have normally. It squeaked in distress and she loosened her grip. She stared down at the creature, angry at it for complaining, angry at Ruby, angry at Koln!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln lets out a sigh, gently touching her shoulder... and petting the poor rat in her clutches... "I'm sorry... if you want to be mad at someone, be mad at me.. it is my fault that your life... I'm sorry, just don't take it out on the innocent.."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln shrugs, looking at the mirror...
> 
> "All I see is a handsome priest with a rat on his shoulder, so what? And I thought I was insane, first you think I'm your dad, then you randomly pull a mirror out of your skirt and show me my reflection."
> 
> He turns to Ruby.
> 
> "Ruby, I'm sorry... you're right... still, would like a word or two with Jacob..."



Ruby wiped a small red tear away and smiled "Agreed sir" She blushed a little, he was handsome, then shook her head and cleared her throat. "Well..em, I think we should think about where the heck we are going to stay, I mean, we can't go back to our "homes" anymore. We have all the time in the world to look for him.
And sir, what is your name so I can call you informally.


----------



## izillama

'Damn.'
Again. He did it again! Once again, he had made her feel ashamed, like she was back at at school and one of the nuns had caught her in the bathroom throwing up her lunch to lose a few pounds.
Slowly, she drew in a breath and exhaled, 'Calm down, Angelica. Calm down.'
To save the rat, she placed her in her pocket. Then, she crossed her arms again, feeling helpless.
"I just... don't believe it..."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby wiped a small red tear away and smiled "Agreed sir" She blushed a little, he was handsome, then shook her head and cleared her throat. "Well..em, I think we should think about where the heck we are going to stay, I mean, we can't go back to our "homes" anymore. We have all the time in the world to look for him.
> And sir, what is your name so I can call you informally.





"My name...?" He thinks.. surprisingly hard... and remembers!
"Ah.. I'm Koln.. Koln le Clergue... if you've been a vampire for some time you more than likely have heard of me..." He smiles and genuflects down in front of her.

"And Clover.. I don't expect you to believe it... this is way too much for one to take in so quickly... hopefully Ruby, another young girl, can help you.."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "My name...?" He thinks.. surprisingly hard... and remembers!
> "Ah.. I'm Koln.. Koln le Clergue... if you've been a vampire for some time you more than likely have heard of me..." He smiles and genuflects down in front of her.
> 
> "And Clover.. I don't expect you to believe it... this is way too much for one to take in so quickly... hopefully Ruby, another young girl, can help you.."



"Pleased to make your aquaintence Koln" Ruby replied as she curtsied. "It make be a shock, but like yourselves, I am a mere newborn as well, a couple days old in fact. It amazed me how long I have been able to survive without blood, not knowing I craved it. By tomorow I must replenish once again"
She turns to Clover again. "Clover, I know this is hard to believe now, but we should take time to let it all sink in somewhere safer. I am knew to both the human world and this world. I may need your help as well." She reflected on the simplicity of living on the farm once again; staring at the full moons every cycle; walking through the meadows with her...sister.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

As you chat amongst yourselves a woman walking her dog passes you. You swear you catch a whiff of some kind of wine, chardonnay maybe...even the dog, a little black and white Pomeranian, looks good enough to eat. You all think to yourselves 'since when have I started thinking about eating dogs'?

The woman waits with the dog at the bus stop. The dog seems to feel the tension in the air and starts making a whimpering sound.

A man in a long trench coat walks into the phone booth. He fumbles around in his pockets and then curses and pounds the wall with his fist. The little dog jumps about a foot in the air! The man leaves the booth and walks towards the group of you. He is a tall shady looking character and between his trench coat and his hat, he looks like he came right out of a mystery film. He looks at the lot of you and notices the blood on Koln and Clover. "Got a little carried away with Halloween this year did we? I'm sorry to bother you but could you spare some change? I'd really like to use the phone over there."


----------



## izillama

Clover found that something within her wrinkled her nose at the newcomer. 'I don't like him. He looks like a fool in that coat... and he smells to high heaven!'
She also didn't like that he had made a comment about the blood that Clover was now covered in. She had felt self-conscious enough about going out in such little clothing that night to begin with, but now her clothing was ruined and stained.
'He can leave now.'
Clover heard Koln mumble something about his pockets seeming suddenly empty, and Clover began to fish around her hers, eventually producing couple of quarters.
"Here. Take this." 'And buy yourself a breath mint, while you're at it.'
Next to her, she felt Ruby and Koln fluster.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln grumbles, scrambling in his pockets... not able to find any change, and apologizes to the stranger. "Heh, yeah, you can say that me and my friends went a little all-out for the fun holiday..." As he leaves Koln looks at Clover, "You felt it took just now, the hunger... you wanted to bite that woman, or her dog... admit it.. you are a vampire... you will never grow old, never die, and never feel Grace. Welcome to wonderland, Alice..."

"Ruby, do you know of any haven nearby? We need to seclude ourselves before sunrise... at least you two do, I want to die, but first I need to meet my maker, that is the only reason I won't destoy this ghastly guise so soon.... My heart aches seeing such sweet girls get corrupted by this Diabolism..."


----------



## izillama

Clover felt an unsettled calm wash over her at Koln's words.
Yes. She had wanted a taste of that woman. Her dog. Even the man. It disgusted her... but...
"Ruby, do you know of any haven nearby? We need to seclude ourselves before sunrise... at least you two do, I want to die, but first I need to meet my maker, that is the only reason I won't destoy this ghastly guise so soon.... My heart aches seeing such sweet girls get corrupted by this Diabolism..."
Clover stared at the two and thought for a moment about all she had ever heard about vampires. In the stories. They were fairytales, weren't they? But one thing resounded in the back of her mind, and Koln speaking of a haven had dug it up. 
Sunlight would kill them.
Clover still couldn't believe it. She wanted textbook proof! But could she really chance it? 
Would she really never see the sun ever again?
They needed safety.
When Ruby didn't give Koln an answer, Clover finally offered, "What about my dorm room? I'll kick my roommate out. We can make it dark. It's safe and secure."
She waited for a better suggestion, if there was one. Daybreak was only hours away.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover felt an unsettled calm wash over her at Koln's words.
> Yes. She had wanted a taste of that woman. Her dog. Even the man. It disgusted her... but...
> "Ruby, do you know of any haven nearby? We need to seclude ourselves before sunrise... at least you two do, I want to die, but first I need to meet my maker, that is the only reason I won't destoy this ghastly guise so soon.... My heart aches seeing such sweet girls get corrupted by this Diabolism..."
> Clover stared at the two and thought for a moment about all she had ever heard about vampires. In the stories. They were fairytales, weren't they? But one thing resounded in the back of her mind, and Koln speaking of a haven had dug it up.
> Sunlight would kill them.
> Clover still couldn't believe it. She wanted textbook proof! But could she really chance it?
> Would she really never see the sun ever again?
> They needed safety.
> When Ruby didn't give Koln an answer, Clover finally offered, "What about my dorm room? I'll kick my roommate out. We can make it dark. It's safe and secure."
> She waited for a better suggestion, if there was one. Daybreak was only hours away.




Koln thinks for a moment, stroking his chin... 
"I don't know.. there is three of us.. if you have room sure, it'll do for the night , day too for that matter... we sorely need a place to rest...however i dont want to impose. I'd offer my rectory, but by now the Vatican is probably worried I haven't called them about my target... there would be a dangerous place for us. Ruby, do you have any other ideas?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

The man thanks you for your generosity "I appreciate it. You guys had better get off the streets as soon as you can. Strange things come out on Halloween night."

He chuckles and goes back to the phone booth and uses the money you gave him to use the phone. As he is talking your attention turns to a group of kids walking down the street. There are about 4 of them and even in the low light you can see that they aren't dressed for Halloween, they are wearing ripped jeans, leather jackets, and bandanas. You think that they are about 16 or 17 in age. When you look back at the phone booth and the man is gone.

The kids gather around the woman with the dog. The dog barks "menacingly" at them as much as he can manage. The kids laugh and start tormenting the dog, one of them even goes as far as to give the dog a little kick, pushing him on his side. The woman says to them "Leave Pooshky alone! What did he do to you!" This only makes the kids turn their attention to her saying "What are you gonna do about it lady."

After you decide what you are going to do, stop here as I will control the group of kids.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The man thanks you for your generosity "I appreciate it. You guys had better get off the streets as soon as you can. Strange things come out on Halloween night."
> 
> He chuckles and goes back to the phone booth and uses the money you gave him to use the phone. As he is talking your attention turns to a group of kids walking down the street. There are about 4 of them and even in the low light you can see that they aren't dressed for Halloween, they are wearing ripped jeans, leather jackets, and bandanas. You think that they are about 16 or 17 in age. When you look back at the phone booth and the man is gone.
> 
> The kids gather around the woman with the dog. The dog barks "menacingly" at them as much as he can manage. The kids laugh and start tormenting the dog, one of them even goes as far as to give the dog a little kick, pushing him on his side. The woman says to them "Leave Pooshky alone! What did he do to you!" This only makes the kids turn their attention to her saying "What are you gonna do about it lady."
> 
> After you decide what you are going to do, stop here as I will control the group of kids.





Koln lets out a growl to himself, and stands, watching with his arms crossed at the gang... As soon as the dog is kicked, Koln immediately walks over to them briskly. 

Before the gang stands a menacing pale figure dressed in blood-stained priestly garments.. smiling a fanged smile at them. 

"Look lads...  I have had a long long night of protecting the innocent... Socrates is telling me not to... but if you don't leave, God knows what I will do... now apologize to this good woman, and go home. I'm sure your families miss you, I don't know why, but I'm sure they do. Now go..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln lets out a growl to himself, and stands, watching with his arms crossed at the gang... As soon as the dog is kicked, Koln immediately walks over to them briskly.
> 
> Before the gang stands a menacing pale figure dressed in blood-stained priestly garments.. smiling a fanged smile at them.
> 
> "Look lads...  I have had a long long night of protecting the innocent... Socrates is telling me not to... but if you don't leave, God knows what I will do... now apologize to this good woman, and go home. I'm sure your families miss you, I don't know why, but I'm sure they do. Now go..."



Ruby pondered the question Koln asked her for too long. She was actually quite embarrased with the shelter she built for herself along the lakes of Denver. A wobbly log cabin, or what she tried to make a long cabin with her bare hands, wood and rocks. To her relief Clover anwsered that her dorm room would be free. However they still pressed for an anwser again from her. 

Ruby looked down a little. "Well, um, I don't know if you two would like where I made my shelter. Its along the river a few miles from here. I kinda tried to make a log cabin,  with logs and mud and..well, the water is fresh and its secluded to, we could expand it.." Her cheeks flushed in embarassment again. They would probably think its a very crude way to live compared to electricity and the modern marvels they live in now.

When awaiting an answer she noticed two teenagers tourmenting the temptingly tasty looking women and her dog. She sighed in annoyance at the two punks. Then she watched as Koln walked over them using his politeness to hopefully drive them away. Heh even as a vampire he still has his chivalry. Ruby crossed her arms in defiance at the chance that these two kids want to stand up against three vampire.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln lets out a growl to himself, and stands, watching with his arms crossed at the gang... As soon as the dog is kicked, Koln immediately walks over to them briskly.
> 
> Before the gang stands a menacing pale figure dressed in blood-stained priestly garments.. smiling a fanged smile at them.
> 
> "Look lads...  I have had a long long night of protecting the innocent... Socrates is telling me not to... but if you don't leave, God knows what I will do... now apologize to this good woman, and go home. I'm sure your families miss you, I don't know why, but I'm sure they do. Now go..."




One of the kids who seems to be the leader laughs at you. "Hey Larry, get a load of this guy! Are you crazy or something man?" The one named Larry snickers and says "Nice outfit, is that some kind of pathetic attempt at a priest?" A third says "And look at those fake fangs...what a weirdo!" The fourth one gives the leader a light punch in the shoulder "Let's show 'em what we do to dorks like him Harry!"

Harry grins and produces a switchblade from his pocket. "I hope you have some money pal 'cuz otherwise we're gonna have to cut you. Or maybe those chicks over there are gonna come bail you out of this mess." The other kids all produce knives as well and all of them look more than ready to drive them into you.

Roll initiative and then I'll post it on the OOC.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> One of the kids who seems to be the leader laughs at you. "Hey Larry, get a load of this guy! Are you crazy or something man?" The one named Larry snickers and says "Nice outfit, is that some kind of pathetic attempt at a priest?" A third says "And look at those fake fangs...what a weirdo!" The fourth one gives the leader a light punch in the shoulder "Let's show 'em what we do to dorks like him Harry!"
> 
> Harry grins and produces a switchblade from his pocket. "I hope you have some money pal 'cuz otherwise we're gonna have to cut you. Or maybe those chicks over there are gonna come bail you out of this mess." The other kids all produce knives as well and all of them look more than ready to drive them into you.
> 
> Roll initiative and then I'll post it on the OOC.





1d20+2 -> 15,2 = 17

Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Earlier, Clover had found herself intimidated by the onslaught of a group of young, stupid men. But now, as they approached her and Ruby, who stood behind the protective figure of Koln, she found herself feeling empowered and incredulous.

She found herself grinning in the anticipation of the confrontation, and she mumbled under her breath, "Let the games begin..."

1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)
Clover's initiative roll for kicking the crap out of the gang!


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Earlier, Clover had found herself intimidated by the onslaught of a group of young, stupid men. But now, as they approached her and Ruby, who stood behind the protective figure of Koln, she found herself feeling empowered and incredulous.
> 
> She found herself grinning in the anticipation of the confrontation, and she mumbled under her breath, "Bring it on..."
> 
> 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)
> Clover's initiative roll for kicking the crap out of the gang!



1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)
Roll Lookup
Search Results

Ruby new a fight is going to begin soon with these creepy kids. A low growl escaped her lips. Her primal combative instincts kicked in.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

Harry
Initiative Roll
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)

Larry
Initiative Roll
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9) 


Garry
Initiative Roll
1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12) 


Barry


Initiative Roll
1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

Check the order here on the OOC board.

Harry lunges forward at Koln with the knife.

Attack with knife
 1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)

Damage
1d4+1 → [2,1] = (3)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Check the order here on the OOC board.
> 
> Harry lunges forward at Koln with the knife.
> 
> Attack with knife
> 1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)
> 
> Damage
> 1d4+1 → [2,1] = (3)




The knife slices through Koln's left shoulder tearing through muscle yet producing very little blood.

Muscle Severed
DEX Damage
1d6 → [1] = (1) 



STR Damage
1d6 → [5] = (5)

You take 3 piercing damage from the knife, DEX down by 1 and STR down by 5.

I'm using a critical hit deck. Most of the time the things won't effect you because they have to do with bleeding and vital organs. In those cases you just get stunned for 1d3 rounds. The stat damage is temporary and you can heal it any time with Vitae.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

Barry says "You show 'em Harry!" He looks over at you "Ready to give up yet? No? Maybe this will change your mind!"

Barry Stabs at you with his knife point first.

Attack with knife
1d20+1 → [14,1] = (15) 


Knife Damage
1d4+1 → [2,1] = (3) 


Barry drives his knife into Koln's chest pushing him back about a foot.

Koln takes 3 piercing damage.


----------



## izillama

Clover screams internally, watching the knife pierce through Koln's chest. Somehow, she hadn't been expecting such violence...
Narrowing her eyes, she feels anger well up inside of her like venom. She's not too sure if she's ready to test her strength just yet, but she can't just stand by and watch Koln get hurt!
Looking down onto the sidewalk, she finds a rather large rock at her feet.
Then, hoping to do some damage to the thugs, or to at least divert their attention from the ailing Koln, she lifts it up and chucks it at at Barry with all her might!

   Throwing rock at Barry
1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20)

Damage from the rock (meh)
1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)

(Did I do this right? I added +1 for my strength)


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover screams internally, watching the knife pierce through Koln's chest. Somehow, she hadn't been expecting such violence...
> Narrowing her eyes, she feels anger well up inside of her like venom. She's not too sure if she's ready to test her strength just yet, but she can't just stand by and watch Koln get hurt!
> Looking down onto the sidewalk, she finds a rather large rock at her feet.
> Then, hoping to do some damage to the thugs, or to at least divert their attention from the ailing Koln, she lifts it up and chucks it at at Barry with all her might!
> 
> Throwing rock at Barry
> 1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20)
> 
> Damage from the rock (meh)
> 1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)
> 
> (Did I do this right? I added +1 for my strength)



Ruby is horrified by the gang violently attacking Koln. Her teeth bared and she let her eyes glow bright green utilizing eyes of the beast straight onto Garry, noticing he will strike soon. She rushed at him fists bare ready for a backfist spinning -hook combination.

1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
 attack with combo

Roll Lookup


1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)

(T.T still hoping i did it ok)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover screams internally, watching the knife pierce through Koln's chest. Somehow, she hadn't been expecting such violence...
> Narrowing her eyes, she feels anger well up inside of her like venom. She's not too sure if she's ready to test her strength just yet, but she can't just stand by and watch Koln get hurt!
> Looking down onto the sidewalk, she finds a rather large rock at her feet.
> Then, hoping to do some damage to the thugs, or to at least divert their attention from the ailing Koln, she lifts it up and chucks it at at Barry with all her might!
> 
> Throwing rock at Barry
> 1d20+1 → [19,1] = (20)
> 
> Damage from the rock (meh)
> 1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)
> 
> (Did I do this right? I added +1 for my strength)




The rock hits Barry right in the head making him curse "Bitch!" and glare at Clover menacingly.

Barry takes 2 bashing damage from the rock


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The knife slices through Koln's left shoulder tearing through muscle yet producing very little blood.
> 
> Muscle Severed
> DEX Damage
> 1d6 → [1] = (1)
> 
> 
> 
> STR Damage
> 1d6 → [5] = (5)
> 
> You take 3 piercing damage from the knife, DEX down by 1 and STR down by 5.
> 
> I'm using a critical hit deck. Most of the time the things won't effect you because they have to do with bleeding and vital organs. In those cases you just get stunned for 1d3 rounds. The stat damage is temporary and you can heal it any time with Vitae.




"A knife...? Cute... I look forward to giving my services at your funeral." The priest hisses, baring his fangs as he violently backhands his assailant.


Roll Lookup 

1d20+2, 1d4+4 → ([20, 2], [3, 4]) 

((not sure if i did this right... the strength penalty of -5 makes it temporarily 14))


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby is horrified by the gang violently attacking Koln. Her teeth bared and she let her eyes glow bright green utilizing eyes of the beast straight onto Garry, noticing he will strike soon. She rushed at him fists bare ready for a backfist spinning -hook combination.
> 
> 1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
> attack with combo
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
> 
> (T.T still hoping i did it ok)




Ruby's fists swing past Garry missing him entirely.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "A knife...? Cute... I look forward to giving my services at your funeral." The priest hisses, baring his fangs as he violently backhands his assailant.
> 
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d20+2, 1d4+4 → ([20, 2], [3, 4])
> 
> ((not sure if i did this right... the strength penalty of -5 makes it temporarily 14))




 Harry is sent reeling backwards from the super pimp slap.

The STR loss effects the dmage of your attack as well. That and the attack is 1d3. But otherwise yes it was done right =)

Harry takes 5 bashing damage and 3 nonlethal damage


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

Garry counters Ruby's attack with some kung fu of his own, only instead of just his fists he slashes at you with his knife.

Attack With Knife
1d20+2 → [8,2] = (10) 


His form is ridiculous and Ruby dodges his attack with ease.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

Larry says to Koln "No one pimp slaps Harry like that!"

Larry swipes at Koln with his blade.

Attack With Knife
1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21) 


His knife catches Koln across the left cheek.

Knife Damage
1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)

Koln takes 2 piercing damage from the knife


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Larry says to Koln "No one pimp slaps Harry like that!"
> 
> Larry swipes at Koln with his blade.
> 
> Attack With Knife
> 1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21)
> 
> 
> His knife catches Koln across the left cheek.
> 
> Knife Damage
> 1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)
> 
> Koln takes 2 piercing damage from the knife




Koln smiles, the pain making him feel more.. animalistic in a way. He raises a finger to the mugger, gently placing Socrates down on the street, petting him before standing back up. In a flash, the french-man, trained in Savate, gives a brisk roundhouse to his assailant.

1d20+2, 1d4+4 → ([16, 2], [3, 4]) 

Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

All this time the woman with her dog watch frozen in fear at the violence happening before them. All of a sudden Pooshky gets brave and jumps out of the woman's arms charging into battle. He snaps at Harry's pant legs as he recovers from being slapped.

Pooshky Attack!
1d20 → [14] = (14) 


Pooshky grabs onto his pant leg and pulls hard making Harry fall to the ground. Pooshky then runs back to the woman barking and growling as usual.

Koln gets an attack of opportunity on Harry because he fell.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Garry counters Ruby's attack with some kung fu of his own, only instead of just his fists he slashes at you with his knife.
> 
> Attack With Knife
> 1d20+2 → [8,2] = (10)
> 
> 
> His form is ridiculous and Ruby dodges his attack with ease.



Ruby laughs at Garry's attempt of martial arts knife-slinging. Then she tried to be serious. "This is your final warning young one, go back to your homes!"
She then "Jumped" high in the air and slammed down on him with a knife kick.



1d20+3;1d3+3 → [17,3] = (20) (Yeehaw!)
1d20+3;1d3+3 → [1,3] = (4)

Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1804960/">attack strength and damage (1d20 3=20, 1d3 3=4)</a>
[roll=Ruby]#1804960[/roll]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles, the pain making him feel more.. animalistic in a way. He raises a finger to the mugger, gently placing Socrates down on the street, petting him before standing back up. In a flash, the french-man, trained in Savate, gives a brisk roundhouse to his assailant.
> 
> 1d20+2, 1d4+4 → ([16, 2], [3, 4])
> 
> Roll Lookup




We'll just use this as your attack of opportunity on Harry.

Koln's kick catches the thug right under the chin knocking him out cold.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

Barry looks at Harry knocked out on the ground. "Holy crap they got Harry!"

Barry throws his knife at Koln and makes a run for it.

Knife Throw
1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13) 


The knife barely misses Koln as it flies off into a nearby alleyway.


----------



## izillama

'Hm... apparently I've been standing here idle since I last threw that rock, and now Koln and Ruby have been attacking without me. Strange.'
Clover scanned the group of thugs for whoever was left, wanting to be able to put her two cents in before the battle was over. One was knocked out, while another had just thrown his knife and made a run for it. 
Then, there was still the one who had originally attacked Koln with his knife. He had then taken damage from Koln's super pimp slap, but he wasn't down for the count just yet. He was now standing and staring, dumbfounded, at his downed and fleeing companions. 
She walked up to this man (Harry?) sneering, "How _dare_ you pick on a preacher and two girls? Divine Retribution!"
Then, she landed a cold hard kick to his nuts!

1d20+1 → [12,1] = (13)
Kick 'em where the sun don't shine... (epic miss?)

 1d4+1 → [4,1] = (5)
Damage


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> 'Hm... apparently I've been standing here idle since I last threw that rock, and now Koln and Ruby have been attacking without me. Strange.'
> Clover scanned the group of thugs for whoever was left, wanting to be able to put her two cents in before the battle was over. One was knocked out, while another had just thrown his knife and made a run for it.
> Then, there was still the one who had originally attacked Koln with his knife. He had then taken damage from Koln's super pimp slap, but he wasn't down for the count just yet. He was now standing and staring, dumbfounded, at his downed and fleeing companions.
> She walked up to this man (Harry?) sneering, "How _dare_ you pick on a preacher and two girls? Divine Retribution!"
> Then, she landed a cold hard kick to his nuts!
> 
> 1d20+1 → [12,1] = (13)
> Kick 'em where the sun don't shine... (epic miss?)
> 
> 1d4+1 → [4,1] = (5)
> Damage




The only ones left are Larry and Garry. Harry is the one on the ground. We'll just say you attack Gary.

Your kick misses Gary as no good ninja-thug would let himself be kicked in the balls! As he dodges you however he gets nailed right in the head by Ruby's kick. Ouch!

Gary takes 3 bashing damage from the kick


----------



## izillama

Clover stares incredulously as Ruby's kick nails Garry in the head.

'Hm... maybe I should have tried to take out Larry??'

'Maybe I would make a better cheerleader, lol.'


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The only ones left are Larry and Garry. Harry is the one on the ground. We'll just say you attack Gary.
> 
> Your kick misses Gary as no good ninja-thug would let himself be kicked in the balls! As he dodges you however he gets nailed right in the head by Ruby's kick. Ouch!
> 
> Gary takes 3 bashing damage from the kick




((I'm not sure if it's my turn, but since no one's posted in a bit...))

Koln, who is now behind Gary, leaps upon the oppurtunity by smashing him on the head with an elbow. 

Roll Lookup 

1d20+2, 1d4+4 → ([12, 2], [1, 4])


----------



## izillama

(Clover watches Koln sitting on the sidewalk rolling his little twenty-sided and four-sided die. She crosses her arms and chastises him, "Meh. Roll again, Koln, or we'll _never_ finish this fight!" Of course, she is referring to his 12 and 1 roll.)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> ((I'm not sure if it's my turn, but since no one's posted in a bit...))
> 
> Koln, who is now behind Gary, leaps upon the oppurtunity by smashing him on the head with an elbow.
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d20+2, 1d4+4 → ([12, 2], [1, 4])




Down with Charter Cable!

Your elbow barely misses Gary's head as he runs away as well. "I'm outta here man!"

Larry seing that he is all alone says "We'll remember this!" and takes off after Gary.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*

As the thugs run away you are left with the woman and her dog. Harry is still lying on the ground helpless and you can't help but get the urge to drain him dry, it would just be so easy.

"Thank you." The woman says. "I can't believe those boys attacked you like that! And Pooshky too! What a bunch of low lives!" The woman reaches into her purse and produces some money. "Here, this is the least I can do." She gives the money to Koln. A taxi comes down the road and she waves it down. She thanks you again before getting in and driving off.

Clover

You know that the bus that stops here will bring you to the University.

You get $30 to split between the 3 of you and you all gain 1 XP.


----------



## izillama

Clover watched the woman leave in the taxi, and she silently wished her a safe return home. She hoped that she never had to see something so horrible as that ever again!
Next to her, Koln inspected the money that the woman had given them, and announced that there was $30 that they could split.
'Feh, what do I need money for? They can have it.'
But she didn't voice her opinion.
Looking back at the bus shelter, Clover suddenly recognized it as one of the various ones erected by the school a few years back. 
She looked at her wristwatch, then at the shelter, then to her new companions, "Hey, a shuttle from my school should be along in a few minutes. It goes direct to campus. Koln, you're hurt. If we get back to my dorm, I have a first aid kit. Maybe between Ruby and I, we could figure out how to bandage you up. You don't seem like the type who likes going to the hospital." She offered a weak, shy smile.
'And really, the sooner we get back to the University, the sooner I can sleep. I feel like I haven't rested in so long.'
She checked her watch again...

How many hours til daylight?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> Clover watched the woman leave in the taxi, and she silently wished her a safe return home. She hoped that she never had to see something so horrible as that ever again!
> Next to her, Koln inspected the money that the woman had given them, and announced that there was $30 that they could split.
> 'Feh, what do I need money for? They can have it.'
> But she didn't voice her opinion.
> Looking back at the bus shelter, Clover suddenly recognized it as one of the various ones erected by the school a few years back.
> She looked at her wristwatch, then at the shelter, then to her new companions, "Hey, a shuttle from my school should be along in a few minutes. It goes direct to campus. Koln, you're hurt. If we get back to my dorm, I have a first aid kit. Maybe between Ruby and I, we could figure out how to bandage you up. You don't seem like the type who likes going to the hospital." She offered a weak, shy smile.
> 'And really, the sooner we get back to the University, the sooner I can sleep. I feel like I haven't rested in so long.'
> She checked her watch again...
> 
> How many hours til daylight?




Your watch says 2:30am. The schedule on the bus stop says that a bus should be coming in about 15 minutes. You feel like you could sleep....like the dead!

You know it was funny 
Roleplay and figure out everything you want to do at the bus stop before the bus comes.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover watched the woman leave in the taxi, and she silently wished her a safe return home. She hoped that she never had to see something so horrible as that ever again!
> Next to her, Koln inspected the money that the woman had given them, and announced that there was $30 that they could split.
> 'Feh, what do I need money for? They can have it.'
> But she didn't voice her opinion.
> Looking back at the bus shelter, Clover suddenly recognized it as one of the various ones erected by the school a few years back.
> She looked at her wristwatch, then at the shelter, then to her new companions, "Hey, a shuttle from my school should be along in a few minutes. It goes direct to campus. Koln, you're hurt. If we get back to my dorm, I have a first aid kit. Maybe between Ruby and I, we could figure out how to bandage you up. You don't seem like the type who likes going to the hospital." She offered a weak, shy smile.
> 'And really, the sooner we get back to the University, the sooner I can sleep. I feel like I haven't rested in so long.'
> She checked her watch again...
> 
> How many hours til daylight?



Ruby sighed in relief after the fight was over. She was damn lucky that first time. She didn't know she had it in her to become so violent, in a weird way it felt good..real good. She almost felt like standing on the fallen Harry to claim him victoriously. He really looked tempting too. He wouldn't put up much of a struggle too... She moved closer to the fallen boy. One bite wouldn't hurt. She was feeling the ache from being drained earlier (I think i have 3 points left)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby sighed in relief after the fight was over. She was damn lucky that first time. She didn't know she had it in her to become so violent, in a weird way it felt good..real good. She almost felt like standing on the fallen Harry to claim him victoriously. He really looked tempting too. He wouldn't put up much of a struggle too... She moved closer to the fallen boy. One bite wouldn't hurt. She was feeling the ache from being drained earlier (I think i have 3 points left)




Yes you have 3 left.

Looking at the boy you can tell that he is still alive and that he'll probably wake up soon.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby sighed in relief after the fight was over. She was damn lucky that first time. She didn't know she had it in her to become so violent, in a weird way it felt good..real good. She almost felt like standing on the fallen Harry to claim him victoriously. He really looked tempting too. He wouldn't put up much of a struggle too... She moved closer to the fallen boy. One bite wouldn't hurt. She was feeling the ache from being drained earlier (I think i have 3 points left)




Yes you have 3 left.

Looking at the boy you can tell that he is still alive and that he'll probably wake up soon.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yes you have 3 left.
> 
> Looking at the boy you can tell that he is still alive and that he'll probably wake up soon.




Meanwhile, after muttering a prayer under his breathfor the safe travel back home for the woman, (and as he does his tongue burns, feeling as though it is on fire), Koln stands with his arms crossed, watching Ruby. His pet rat, Socrates, is seated back on his shoulder, seemingly watching her too.

"Go ahead... I won't judge you, it is not my role to, I just used to process the unwanted so that they can be Judged... I know what you want to do, hell what you need to do... I shudder at the thought that I will have to do the same..."

He then turns to Clover, and smiles. "I thank you ever so much for your generosity. I hope your school's Public Safety won't mind a person such as myself walking into your dorm... I mean Socrates can hide in my pocket. And yeah, I am wounded, not so much from that little bastard's knife, I've been cut deeper, but I am still hurting from my fight earlier... Also I need some time to myself... to think... and brace what remains of my reason... if the Authority is correct, then I know what to expect... I apologize if from this point on I have moments where I don't appear so... rational...I will avoid sleep like the plague this day, but Rest will do me good."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yes you have 3 left.
> 
> Looking at the boy you can tell that he is still alive and that he'll probably wake up soon.



Will Save
1d10+1 → [8,1] = (9)
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1807574/">Will Save for vitae (1d10 1=9)</a>

Grapple
1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1807577/">Grapple attempt (1d20 6=12)</a>


Ruby looked back at Koln solemnly. "I must try at least, I must test myself and trust that my will is stronger than the Beast's hold on me, I do not wish to kill him at all, if it is possible that I do get carried away, please try to pull me off, if you can..."

She then prepared herself for the "Kiss." She slinked over to Harry's lying unconcious body about to waken soon. She needed to be fast. Her made her apperance seem heavenly and more attractive in her strides, even her usual menacing glwoing eyes seem to become seductive. She gently went in for the grapple... (^.^; lets hope I didn't screw this up)


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Will Save
> 1d10+1 → [8,1] = (9)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1807574/">Will Save for vitae (1d10 1=9)</a>
> 
> Grapple
> 1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1807577/">Grapple attempt (1d20 6=12)</a>
> 
> 
> Ruby looked back at Koln solemnly. "I must try at least, I must test myself and trust that my will is stronger than the Beast's hold on me, I do not wish to kill him at all, if it is possible that I do get carried away, please try to pull me off, if you can..."
> 
> She then prepared herself for the "Kiss." She slinked over to Harry's lying unconcious body about to waken soon. She needed to be fast. Her made her apperance seem heavenly and more attractive in her strides, even her usual menacing glwoing eyes seem to become seductive. She gently went in for the grapple... (^.^; lets hope I didn't screw this up)




Koln stands there, his fists balled up tight and shaking... he can't believe he's about to stand by idle and watch as a vampire takes a person... His instinct is to step in... he is even reaching in his coat for his crucifix, but finds that it isn't there... remembering that he dropped it back in the alley.. He just grumbles and crosses his arms again, making sure she does not get carried away... He also feels a little...hungry... perhaps she would be willing to share when she's done...No! He cannot think like that...


----------



## ladyphoenix

1d20+6 → [15,6] = (21)
will save done the correct way

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1807596/


----------



## ladyphoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb1BoDW4VFU&NR=1]YouTube - Gangrel's Message[/ame]

Heres something funny to watch about gangrels


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> YouTube - Gangrel's Message
> 
> Heres something funny to watch about gangrels




((lol, neat))


----------



## izillama

Clover watched with apprehension as Ruby stalked towards the man on the ground. She harbored no positive feelings towards the men who had attacked them. But then, she certainly didn't want to see what she was about to see, either. 
'If these people really do believe that they're vampires... If... If we _are_ vampires... Well, I think I know what's coming.'
She watched, intrigued, as Ruby stalked over to the young man. Even Clover--even as a woman--felt a certain inappropriate flush spread across her face as Ruby became more like a predator. More... _seductive.
_Clover tried to look away and ended up settling on watching Koln instead. He looked torn between watching Ruby attack the young man and doing something to stop her. She _had_ told him to stop her if she got too violent, after all. Clover had half a mind to stop her herself. 
But then...
'Heh, I'm not an idiot. Let her do what she will. I shouldn't be the one to get in between her and her... meal...'
Koln had an odd look on his face, as though he too were contemplating the taste of the young man. 
But Clover felt disgusted by it all. 
'No. I can't. I don't think... I could _ever_ feed on another human being...'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover watched with apprehension as Ruby stalked towards the man on the ground. She harbored no positive feelings towards the men who had attacked them. But then, she certainly didn't want to see what she was about to see, either.
> 'If these people really do believe that they're vampires... If... If we _are_ vampires... Well, I think I know what's coming.'
> She watched, intrigued, as Ruby stalked over to the young man. Even Clover--even as a woman--felt a certain inappropriate flush spread across her face as Ruby became more like a predator. More... _seductive.
> _Clover tried to look away and ended up settling on watching Koln instead. He looked torn between watching Ruby attack the young man and doing something to stop her. She _had_ told him to stop her if she got too violent, after all. Clover had half a mind to stop her herself.
> But then...
> 'Heh, I'm not an idiot. Let her do what she will. I shouldn't be the one to get in between her and her... meal...'
> Koln had an odd look on his face, as though he too were contemplating the taste of the young man.
> But Clover felt disgusted by it all.
> 'No. I can't. I don't think... I could _ever_ feed on another human being...'




Clover waited in the awning over the bus stop for the bus to arrive. Clover and Koln both watch on as Ruby hovers over the body of the thug. You can't see her face but you see her head dip towards the boy's neck. Ruby tastes the warm blood flowing from the boy's neck and suddenly she feels a rush of life taking over her. She can't seem to get enough and the ecstasy of the kiss just gets more and more pleasurable the more Ruby sucks out Harry's life energy.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover waited in the awning over the bus stop for the bus to arrive. Clover and Koln both watch on as Ruby hovers over the body of the thug. You can't see her face but you see her head dip towards the boy's neck. Ruby tastes the warm blood flowing from the boy's neck and suddenly she feels a rush of life taking over her. She can't seem to get enough and the ecstasy of the kiss just gets more and more pleasurable the more Ruby sucks out Harry's life energy.





Seeing that Ruby has come a bit far, Koln races over behind her, grabibng her from under her arms and pulling her away. "That's enough Ruby, c'mon you'll ruin your ghoulish figure if you over indulge... " Despite the corny joke, Koln shakes his head in pure disgust... no matter how cute they seem, or rational... all vampires are pure monsters... he knows it's only a matter of time before he weakens and does the same...God help him...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Seeing that Ruby has come a bit far, Koln races over behind her, grabibng her from under her arms and pulling her away. "That's enough Ruby, c'mon you'll ruin your ghoulish figure if you over indulge... " Despite the corny joke, Koln shakes his head in pure disgust... no matter how cute they seem, or rational... all vampires are pure monsters... he knows it's only a matter of time before he weakens and does the same...God help him...



The rush was too much to bear for Ruby as she felt herself become lost in the ecstasy of the Kiss. She wanted more of it, her rational mind seemed to seperate. It screamed stop, but her primal insticts clung on to the boy once more. Suddenly she felt herself get pulled away and everything seemed to come together again. 
She gasped aloud and her eyes widened and looked around her franctically. She then turned around, realizing she was in Koln's arms. She flushed a little and stepped away after a few seconds. Then she came to her senses.
"Th-thank you Koln, I'm truly grateful" She put a hand to her head in dissapointment. "This is going to be hard to keep up, I should have stuck to the blood bags, but how in the world do we get them?!" She thought on this a little. "Maybe we should talk about this later"  

She looked at Clover. "I'm sorry you had to see that....so..the dorm sounds great, we shall need the rest"


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded, but didn't reply to Ruby outloud. 
She felt a personal guilt for allowing Ruby to go so far as to almost (what she guessed, judging by both Koln's and Ruby's reaction) suck the poor boy dry. But she had chosen her own safety over Ruby's. She had let Ruby continue while she stood by idly and watched. 
It was sickening, that she could be so heartless. 
Sighing, Clover was about to suggest that they go and wait in the bus shelter. Then, she noticed to her horror that the wound inflicted by Ruby was still bleeding. The young man was still bleeding!
Clover's mouth opened to say something, but she could find no rationale for it. 
'Honestly, Clover, why _do_ you care? He helped to attack all of you. Isn't that enough justification for his death?'
'No, it is not. You _know_ better, Clover!'
She was torn.
After another moment, though, her newly acquired insticts took over. Her common sense won out against her moral obligation.
She quirked an eyebrow, feeling both cruel yet unaffected by her action, 'Oh Clover, you naughty girl...'
Briskly, she walked over to the boy and began to pull him up by his arms. He was too heavy.
She turned to Koln, "We need to get him off the road. We need to hide him. Maybe in the bushes? We can't just leave him _here_."
Then, she grinned, sickening herself even more, "Besides, the bus is on its way. It would be a shame if he ended up as roadkill."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> Clover nodded, but didn't reply to Ruby outloud.
> She felt a personal guilt for allowing Ruby to go so far as to almost (what she guessed, judging by both Koln's and Ruby's reaction) suck the poor boy dry. But she had chosen her own safety over Ruby's. She had let Ruby continue while she stood by idly and watched.
> It was sickening, that she could be so heartless.
> Sighing, Clover was about to suggest that they go and wait in the bus shelter. Then, she noticed to her horror that the wound inflicted by Ruby was still bleeding. The young man was still bleeding!
> Clover's mouth opened to say something, but she could find no rationale for it.
> 'Honestly, Clover, why _do_ you care? He helped to attack all of you. Isn't that enough justification for his death?'
> 'No, it is not. You _know_ better, Clover!'
> She was torn.
> After another moment, though, her newly acquired insticts took over. Her common sense won out against her moral obligation.
> She quirked an eyebrow, feeling both cruel yet unaffected by her action, 'Oh Clover, you naughty girl...'
> Briskly, she walked over to the boy and began to pull him up by his arms. He was too heavy.
> She turned to Koln, "We need to get him off the road. We need to hide him. Maybe in the bushes? We can't just leave him _here_."
> Then, she grinned, sickening herself even more, "Besides, the bus is on its way. It would be a shame if he ended up as roadkill."




When you lift Harry up his knife falls out of his hand and onto the pavement, It glistens with Koln's blood still fresh on it. You know that the bus will be at the stop any minute. While looking around you see an alleyway behind you and a dumpster not too far in.


----------



## izillama

(Hm... Clover could have sworn that we were in a suburban neighborhood. What's with the sudden dumpster in the alleyway, _Tale_Weaver_?)

(ie, you're ridiculous)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> (Hm... Clover could have sworn that we were in a suburban neighborhood. What's with the sudden dumpster in the alleyway, _Tale_Weaver_?)
> 
> (ie, you're ridiculous)




You came out down the street from the houses. This area is a little more commercial and has houses mixed in with restaurants and stores. Hence...DUMPSTERS! And sometimes bums, but there are none around at the moment


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> When you lift Harry up his knife falls out of his hand and onto the pavement, It glistens with Koln's blood still fresh on it. You know that the bus will be at the stop any minute. While looking around you see an alleyway behind you and a dumpster not too far in.



Still feeling a little ashamed, Ruby snaps out of it and watches Clover attempt to drag harry over by the bush/dumptser. She then notices his bloody knife falls out. She sprinted over and snatched the bloody knife. She puts it to her nose and sniffs, "Hmm, Koln's blood" then ties it to her garmet with her red ribbon. She walksover to Clover and tries to help carry Harr's unconscoius body. "I can tie a cloth around his neck" She tells Clover as she tears her dress and attempts to tie it around his neck...


----------



## izillama

Clover lets out a short laugh (almost obnoxious, but really trying to joke), "So first you drain his blood and now you want to _hang_ him? Really, Ruby, I think you need to slow down and take a few deep breaths. Perhaps some therapy?"
She smiled. She couldn't really read Ruby's face after that comment, but she thought the girl didn't look that amused. 
Awkward silence.
Clover cleared her throat to change the subject, "Ahem... sooo..."
As Ruby helped her to drag the body, she suddenly noticed the dagger hanging from Ruby's dress. 
Clover smiled slyly. She had noticed Ruby grab it before...
*flashback*

_Ruby wiped a small red tear away and smiled "Agreed sir" She blushed a little, he was handsome, then shook her head and cleared her throat._

_She gasped aloud and her eyes widened and looked around her franctically. She then turned around, realizing she was in Koln's arms. She flushed a little and stepped away after a few seconds. Then she came to her senses._

*end flashback*
'Hm...'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> Clover lets out a short laugh (almost obnoxious, but really trying to joke), "So first you drain his blood and now you want to _hang_ him? Really, Ruby, I think you need to slow down and take a few deep breaths. Perhaps some therapy?"
> She smiled. She couldn't really read Ruby's face after that comment, but she thought the girl didn't look that amused.
> Awkward silence.
> Clover cleared her throat to change the subject, "Ahem... sooo..."
> As Ruby helped her to drag the body, she suddenly noticed the dagger hanging from Ruby's dress.
> Clover smiled slyly. She had noticed Ruby grab it before...
> *flashback*
> 
> _Ruby wiped a small red tear away and smiled "Agreed sir" She blushed a little, he was handsome, then shook her head and cleared her throat._
> 
> _She gasped aloud and her eyes widened and looked around her franctically. She then turned around, realizing she was in Koln's arms. She flushed a little and stepped away after a few seconds. Then she came to her senses._
> 
> *end flashback*
> 'Hm...'




I assume you are going to hide him in the dumpster. Good move as that is definately what Jesus would do 

You place Harry in the dumpster and slam the lid shut. You can't help but think of the smell he will experience when he wakes up, it just about makes you laugh on the inside! Shortly after you hide Harry the bus pulls up. The doors open and a few people shuffle out and go about their business on their way home. The bus says Route 36-25 so Clover knows that this bus will surely bring the group to the University. You board the bus, there aren't many people on and there are a bunch of free seats in the back so you all opt to sit there so you can talk amongst yourselves. The doors close and the bus starts moving, there is no music playing and the only sounds you hear are a few people mumbling amongst themselves and the low drone of the engine.

Roleplay up to getting to the school and then I will take it from there.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> I assume you are going to hide him in the dumpster. Good move as that is definately what Jesus would do
> 
> You place Harry in the dumpster and slam the lid shut. You can't help but think of the smell he will experience when he wakes up, it just about makes you laugh on the inside! Shortly after you hide Harry the bus pulls up. The doors open and a few people shuffle out and go about their business on their way home. The bus says Route 36-25 so Clover knows that this bus will surely bring the group to the University. You board the bus, there aren't many people on and there are a bunch of free seats in the back so you all opt to sit there so you can talk amongst yourselves. The doors close and the bus starts moving, there is no music playing and the only sounds you hear are a few people mumbling amongst themselves and the low drone of the engine.
> 
> Roleplay up to getting to the school and then I will take it from there.



Ruby seems as perky as a puppy, this was her first time on a bus - a big leap from being on a horse and buggy. She turned her head and looked all around the bus to look at the lights, the people talking, even the outer window. She picked the window seat naturally. 
  : 3 "Wow were going to a University, a place a greater learning and big buildings, hehe"
She felt full of energy, stronger even, and even more full of curiosity. She looked at Clover, who didn't seem as thrilled to be going as she did. Ruby hopes she can still be of help to them, maybe even friends. She then looked at Koln, who is still sporting  nasty flesh wounds and she frowned. "Don;t worry, we will patch you up real soon" She tilted her head and smiled at him, the started looking out the window again, watching the moving buildings going really really fast.


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby seems as perky as a puppy, this was her first time on a bus - a big leap from being on a horse and buggy. She turned her head and looked all around the bus to look at the lights, the people talking, even the outer window. She picked the window seat naturally.
> : 3 "Wow were going to a University, a place a greater learning and big buildings, hehe"
> She felt full of energy, stronger even, and even more full of curiosity. She looked at Clover, who didn't seem as thrilled to be going as she did. Ruby hopes she can still be of help to them, maybe even friends. She then looked at Koln, who is still sporting  nasty flesh wounds and she frowned. "Don;t worry, we will patch you up real soon" She tilted her head and smiled at him, the started looking out the window again, watching the moving buildings going really really fast.




Clover crossed her arms and legs, quirking her eyebrow in annoyance as Ruby bounced around the bus like an excitable child. 
She rolled her eyes, '_God_, woman, restrain yourself.'
"Wow, we're going to a University, a place a greater learning and big buildings, hehe" Ruby clapped her hands happily and smiled up at Clover.
Clover sighed, "Yes, yes. It's all well and good. I guess..."
She sat opposite Ruby in the other window seat with Koln between them. As she tried to visually cue the Almish miss to calm down (people were beginning to stare), she also couldn't help look up at Koln.
Though he had seemed... well... _insane_ earlier, he now sat in a deeply meditative state. 
His face looked like hell...
Chipper, Ruby looked up at him and smiled, "Don't worry, we will patch you up real soon."
Clover nodded, then addressed him with concern, "Does it hurt? Are you in pain?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover crossed her arms and legs, quirking her eyebrow in annoyance as Ruby bounced around the bus like an excitable child.
> She rolled her eyes, '_God_, woman, restrain yourself.'
> "Wow, we're going to a University, a place a greater learning and big buildings, hehe" Ruby clapped her hands happily and smiled up at Clover.
> Clover sighed, "Yes, yes. It's all well and good. I guess..."
> She sat opposite Ruby in the other window seat with Koln between them. As she tried to visually cue the Almish miss to calm down (people were beginning to stare), she also couldn't help look up at Koln.
> Though he had seemed... well... _insane_ earlier, he now sat in a deeply meditative state.
> His face looked like hell...
> Chipper, Ruby looked up at him and smiled, "Don't worry, we will patch you up real soon."
> Clover nodded, then addressed him with concern, "Does it hurt? Are you in pain?"




Koln, who appears to just be in a trance, shrugs at Cover's question... "I am more than hurt... I faied myself and my ancestors. Because of my weakness, my ancestors and descendents are cursed to the Abyss... I want to die..." He says as he looks out the window, gently petting his rat with a fingertip. 
"I am a shephard... at least I was... now I'm a wolf..." He looks over at Ruby.. looking over here.. and back at Clover... both of them are very pretty.. they would have grown into such nice women.. but now they're corrupted, there's no real beauty left...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round*

Gonna assume that Clover has a cell phone considering this is the 21st century.

Clover

As you are sitting in the bus your phone goes off. You look at the screen, it's Mindy. You begrudgingly pick it up. "Oh bless ma' stars your okay! I couldn't find you anywhere! If ya didn't answer just now I was gonna down right call the police! Where didja go off to?" She says. Then in an annoyingly teasing voice "Oooooh, didja meet a boy? My my Angelica, you go girl!" Before you can answer she goes on to say "Well, the reason I'm callin' is cuz I'm not gonna be back at the room tonight. Let's face it, HA! I'm drunk as a skunk!"


----------



## izillama

Clover forces a smile--painfully, "Wow... _really_?"
"Yeah, girl! Ooh! And I met the _nicest_ boy here tonight. Charles. Or... at least I think his name is... No matter! Charles has a _gorgeous_ apartment down here in the city. It's simply fabulous! He has this _huge_ bed. And I bet he's great in it, if you know what I mean!" 
Clover held the phone away from her ear, clearly annoyed, as Mindy set herself into a fit of girlish giggles.
Mindy continued to giggle, and Clover blushed as she heard "Charles" teasing her on the other end, "Oh... oh stop you naughty boy! Haha! Don't! Haha! Wa... Wait a minute! I'm tryin' ta talk ta m' roommate here!"
Clover shook her head. When Mindy was drunk, she was _impossible_.
Then, she queried, "Mindy? Hey... hey Mindy? Mindy, are you listening to me?! MINDY!"
"Ya, girl?"
*throbbing vein* "Weren't you supposed to go home for the weekend tomorrow?"
"Oh yeah! _Charles_ already said he'll give me a lift. Didn't you, honey buns? _Didn't you_?"
Clover held the phone away from her ear again as she heard some sort of sickeningly wet noise on the other end. She glanced over and saw that Koln and Ruby were giving her the oddest look.
She rolled her eyes and held her hand over the reciever, "It's my roommate. She's... well... Frankly, Mindy's dumb as __."
"Clover?"
Clover smiled forcefully, "Yes, Mindy?"
"I'll see you on Monday, Clove! Remember, no boys in my bed. Keep it clean!" More annoying laughter.
_Click_.
Clover waited a minute for the vein to stop throbbing. Then, she drew in a breath and turned to her guests, "Well, my idiot roommate is out of our hair for now. That's good. We can get a good night's rest. Or day's. Or whatever. Sleep! Sleep is what we need. But first, Koln, we need to take care of those wounds. Ah, here's our stop."
And sure enough, the University was just up ahead.


----------



## izillama

PS- What was the point of Clover's and Koln's pockets being searched at Jacob's if Koln was going to be stripped of all his personal belongings and Clover still got to keep all her stuff? (money, compact mirror, cell phone...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover forces a smile--painfully, "Wow... _really_?"
> "Yeah, girl! Ooh! And I met the _nicest_ boy here tonight. Charles. Or... at least I think his name is... No matter! Charles has a _gorgeous_ apartment down here in the city. It's simply fabulous! He has this _huge_ bed. And I bet he's great in it, if you know what I mean!"
> Clover held the phone away from her ear, clearly annoyed, as Mindy set herself into a fit of girlish giggles.
> Mindy continued to giggle, and Clover blushed as she heard "Charles" teasing her on the other end, "Oh... oh stop you naughty boy! Haha! Don't! Haha! Wa... Wait a minute! I'm tryin' ta talk ta m' roommate here!"
> Clover shook her head. When Mindy was drunk, she was _impossible_.
> Then, she queried, "Mindy? Hey... hey Mindy? Mindy, are you listening to me?! MINDY!"
> "Ya, girl?"
> *throbbing vein* "Weren't you supposed to go home for the weekend tomorrow?"
> "Oh yeah! _Charles_ already said he'll give me a lift. Didn't you, honey buns? _Didn't you_?"
> Clover held the phone away from her ear again as she heard some sort of sickeningly wet noise on the other end. She glanced over and saw that Koln and Ruby were giving her the oddest look.
> She rolled her eyes and held her hand over the reciever, "It's my roommate. She's... well... Frankly, Mindy's dumb as __."
> "Clover?"
> Clover smiled forcefully, "Yes, Mindy?"
> "I'll see you on Monday, Clove! Remember, no boys in my bed. Keep it clean!" More annoying laughter.
> _Click_.
> Clover waited a minute for the vein to stop throbbing. Then, she drew in a breath and turned to her guests, "Well, my idiot roommate is out of our hair for now. That's good. We can get a good night's rest. Or day's. Or whatever. Sleep! Sleep is what we need. But first, Koln, we need to take care of those wounds. Ah, here's our stop."
> And sure enough, the University was just up ahead.




The bus comes to a stop moments later at an awning similar to the one you waited at when you got on. When you get off the bus the University is right there before you. The campus is an arboretum for plant life of all kinds and is bustling with students coming back from their late night Halloween adventures. When you get to the heart of the campus you see a lot of older looking buildings, some of which look like they were made in the 1800's. The University Hall stands out the most, looming over the rest of the campus with a large bell tower up top. A clock on the building reminds you that it is now just a little past 3am. Clover leads you through the campus to Centennial Hall which is a rather large brick building with about 6 floors. There is a metal door with a slot next to it which Clover slides her student ID into, instantly opening the door. You make your way upstairs to Clover's dorm room which also requires a scan of the ID card. Once inside you are greeted by two beds, one made neatly almost like it has never been slept in, and the other a complete mess with the sheets everywhere. There is but a single large window on the back most wall with curtains that are currently pulled away from the window. There are two sets of just about every piece of furniture, including a desk, cabinet, and dresser. A single small 13" TV sits atop one of the dressers. Koln and Ruby can't help but notice the girl items scattered on the floor including a few bras and a pair of underwear.

Koln

On the desk against the left wall you notice an ID card that looks like the one Clover used to get into the building.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> PS- What was the point of Clover's and Koln's pockets being searched at Jacob's if Koln was going to be stripped of all his personal belongings and Clover still got to keep all her stuff? (money, compact mirror, cell phone...)




The only things he took and didn't give back right away were the weapons. Any money or forms of ID that Koln had are still on his person.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bus comes to a stop moments later at an awning similar to the one you waited at when you got on. When you get off the bus the University is right there before you. The campus is an arboretum for plant life of all kinds and is bustling with students coming back from their late night Halloween adventures. When you get to the heart of the campus you see a lot of older looking buildings, some of which look like they were made in the 1800's. The University Hall stands out the most, looming over the rest of the campus with a large bell tower up top. A clock on the building reminds you that it is now just a little past 3am. Clover leads you through the campus to Centennial Hall which is a rather large brick building with about 6 floors. There is a metal door with a slot next to it which Clover slides her student ID into, instantly opening the door. You make your way upstairs to Clover's dorm room which also requires a scan of the ID card. Once inside you are greeted by two beds, one made neatly almost like it has never been slept in, and the other a complete mess with the sheets everywhere. There is but a single large window on the back most wall with curtains that are currently pulled away from the window. There are two sets of just about every piece of furniture, including a desk, cabinet, and dresser. A single small 13" TV sits atop one of the dressers. Koln and Ruby can't help but notice the girl items scattered on the floor including a few bras and a pair of underwear.
> 
> Koln
> 
> On the desk against the left wall you notice an ID card that looks like the one Clover used to get into the building.





Upon pulling up to the university and seeing the old building and students walking by, Koln starts to feel nostalgiac for his days as a pupil There is a sharp pain in his head.. then he remembers it like it was yesterday... arguing with that idiot Peter of Abelard about the nature of the Holy Trinity... He inhales deeply and loudly exclaims "O' saeculum! O' literae, juvat vivere!"  However, his little flashback abruptly stops and he stands there... confused... those weren't his memories, hell Peter Abelard is not even from this century... he doesn't even know Latin... something's not right... Fortunately Clover, who seems to have gotten used to him being weird, doesn't seem to notice, however Ruby looks at him confusedly.

Upon entering the dormitory Koln blushes slightly and turns away for a moment. "I am sorry to intrude... it is obvious you didn't anticipate guests... but..." He trails off, noticing the ID card on the table... 

Koln's expression changes and lightens suddenly, "I got the sleeping arrangements worked out.. Ruby and Clover, you go on one bed and sleep together, Socrates *gently laying down the white rat on the other bed* sleeps here... and I'll get the floor."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Upon pulling up to the university and seeing the old building and students walking by, Koln starts to feel nostalgiac for his days as a pupil There is a sharp pain in his head.. then he remembers it like it was yesterday... arguing with that idiot Peter of Abelard about the nature of the Holy Trinity... He inhales deeply and loudly exclaims "O' saeculum! O' literae, juvat vivere!"  However, his little flashback abruptly stops and he stands there... confused... those weren't his memories, hell Peter Abelard is not even from this century... he doesn't even know Latin... something's not right... Fortunately Clover, who seems to have gotten used to him being weird, doesn't seem to notice, however Ruby looks at him confusedly.
> 
> Upon entering the dormitory Koln blushes slightly and turns away for a moment. "I am sorry to intrude... it is obvious you didn't anticipate guests... but..." He trails off, noticing the ID card on the table...
> 
> Koln's expression changes and lightens suddenly, "I got the sleeping arrangements worked out.. Ruby and Clover, you go on one bed and sleep together, Socrates *gently laying down the white rat on the other bed* sleeps here... and I'll get the floor."




Koln

Socrates sniffs around the bed. He looks up at you and says "Thanks you for saving me. Hey, are those woman's underwear?" He then nips at Mindy's pillow till he forms a hole in the seam and goes inside.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> Socrates sniffs around the bed. He looks up at you and says "Thanks you for saving me. Hey, are those woman's underwear?" He then nips at Mindy's pillow till he forms a hole in the seam and goes inside.




"Aw, it is no problem... but where are you going?" Koln reaches in, gripping Socrates by his tail and gently pulling him out. Then laying him back down on the mattress, petting him." Don't go anywhere where you might get squished or where I might lose you..."

Meanwhile Ruby and Clover just stare confusedly at the former priest... wondering why he's talking to a rat.


----------



## izillama

Clover looked at Koln with pity, understanding his Latin and answering him quietly, "Abbas. Commodo tendo aequor vestri." (12+ years of Catholic school could beat Latin into _anyone_.)
Then, she began to quickly clean the room, 'Ugh, Mindy! Leaving the room such a mess. How embarrassing! What's this? _Underwear_? My _God_.'
Then, she knelt down on the floor and reached under her bed. Slowly, she dragged out a cage from beneath her bed. It rattled as it slid, and the animal contained within (a small white rabbit named Icarus) looked up at her with pitiful eyes, as though he were pleading, "Why me?"
Clover crooned and pulled out the bunny, cuddling him, "Aww, little Icarus. I'm sorry I left you alone so long."
Then, feeling the rat still alive in her pocket, she drew it out and placed the two critters back into the cage together, "There you go. Be a good host to Pumpkin, Icarus."
She smiled and turned to Koln, "Would Socrates like to join...?"
Socrates was up on Mindy's bed, gnawing a hole in her pillow, "Ack! Koln! Socrates in cage. Now!"
Then, she backed up, remembering Koln's sleeping arrangement idea, "By the way, you don't need to sleep on the floor. Mindy's thrown boys in _my_ bed plenty of times. Let me return the favor. Take _hers_."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover looked at Koln with pity, understanding his Latin and answering him quietly, "Abbas. Commodo tendo aequor vestri." (12+ years of Catholic school could beat Latin into _anyone_.)
> Then, she began to quickly clean the room, 'Ugh, Mindy! Leaving the room such a mess. How embarrassing! What's this? _Underwear_? My _God_.'
> Then, she knelt down on the floor and reached under her bed. Slowly, she dragged out a cage from beneath her bed. It rattled as it slid, and the animal contained within (a small white rabbit named Icarus) looked up at her with pitiful eyes, as though he were pleading, "Why me?"
> Clover crooned and pulled out the bunny, cuddling him, "Aww, little Icarus. I'm sorry I left you alone so long."
> Then, feeling the rat still alive in her pocket, she drew it out and placed the two critters back into the cage together, "There you go. Be a good host to Pumpkin, Icarus."
> She smiled and turned to Koln, "Would Socrates like to join...?"
> Socrates was up on Mindy's bed, gnawing a hole in her pillow, "Ack! Koln! Socrates in cage. Now!"
> Then, she backed up, remembering Koln's sleeping arrangement idea, "By the way, you don't need to sleep on the floor. Mindy's thrown boys in _my_ bed plenty of times. Let me return the favor. Take _hers_."




As Koln holds Socrates the rat jumps out of Koln's hands and onto Ruby's lap. The rat climbs up her dress and starts sniffing at the knife, sniffing the blood then licking it.

You guys can roleplay until you go to sleep.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bus comes to a stop moments later at an awning similar to the one you waited at when you got on. When you get off the bus the University is right there before you. The campus is an arboretum for plant life of all kinds and is bustling with students coming back from their late night Halloween adventures. When you get to the heart of the campus you see a lot of older looking buildings, some of which look like they were made in the 1800's. The University Hall stands out the most, looming over the rest of the campus with a large bell tower up top. A clock on the building reminds you that it is now just a little past 3am. Clover leads you through the campus to Centennial Hall which is a rather large brick building with about 6 floors. There is a metal door with a slot next to it which Clover slides her student ID into, instantly opening the door. You make your way upstairs to Clover's dorm room which also requires a scan of the ID card. Once inside you are greeted by two beds, one made neatly almost like it has never been slept in, and the other a complete mess with the sheets everywhere. There is but a single large window on the back most wall with curtains that are currently pulled away from the window. There are two sets of just about every piece of furniture, including a desk, cabinet, and dresser. A single small 13" TV sits atop one of the dressers. Koln and Ruby can't help but notice the girl items scattered on the floor including a few bras and a pair of underwear.
> 
> Koln
> 
> On the desk against the left wall you notice an ID card that looks like the one Clover used to get into the building.



Once they arrived at the University, Ruby's excitement only grew. She looked at the big buildings, the many different people walking by. Too bad they can't see it during the daytime. She would have wanted a tour. Suddenly she heard Koln shout "O' saeculum! O' literae, juvat vivere!" 0.0 She must have leaped 5 feet in the air out of surprise. The she cocked her head at him, looking confused. She wondered what kind of Vampire bloodline he inherited. Very... intriguing. She also then wondered about which bloodline Clover inherited as well. There must be all sorts of bloodlines. 

Once they reached the dorm, it looked like an estrogen tornado. She recognized some of the products, the electronics and other fashions... not so much. Her eyes grew big and the bright colored and frilly underwear and bras. Amish afterall dressed extremely modest and almost everything down to their underwear was white. She whispered to Clover "Remind me to buy ones like those." and she let a little giggle rise from her. Damn the "Devil's Playground" mentality, she wanted to be a real woman now.

Koln talked about sleeping arrangements, being the gentleman he is, he let Ruby and Clover have the bed. She scratched her head, "Well, we should at least make your spot more comfortable, and let us look at those bad wounds"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> As Koln holds Socrates the rat jumps out of Koln's hands and onto Ruby's lap. The rat climbs up her dress and starts sniffing at the knife, sniffing the blood then licking it.
> 
> You guys can roleplay until you go to sleep.



Ruby noticed the rat climbing her dress and licking at her hidden blade. "Oh my.. I almost forgot about this" she said in surprise. "I guess I should clean this off heheh" ^_^;
She asked clover where the sink was and after she was directed, she paused before washing it. She sniffed it one more time. 'What the heck am I doing, you obsessed beast you.' She debated on licking the blade herself, but she has already gorged on blood and not willing to risk the consequences of being hooked on Koln's blood, nevermind the good looks and chivalry alone. She frantically washed the blade finally so they wouldn't think she would be any stranger than the ordinary amish girl.
She then examined the clean blade, 'heh, this might come in handy if we are in a mess like that again.' She walked back over to the two of them again and held the clean knife out to show them "Self defense, we might need it if we run into more guys like them again, even stronger vampires that want to hurt us." She placed it down on the table out of sight. Then she waited for Koln to get his wounds addressed again.


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> Once they reached the dorm, it looked like an estrogen tornado. She recognized some of the products, the electronics and other fashions... not so much. Her eyes grew big and the bright colored and frilly underwear and bras. Amish afterall dressed extremely modest and almost everything down to their underwear was white. She whispered to Clover "Remind me to buy ones like those." and she let a little giggle rise from her. Damn the "Devil's Playground" mentality, she wanted to be a real woman now.
> 
> Koln talked about sleeping arrangements, being the gentleman he is, he let Ruby and Clover have the bed. She scratched her head, "Well, we should at least make your spot more comfortable, and let us look at those bad wounds"




Hearing Ruby's comment about the underwear, well...
'Actually... I'm pretty speechless.'
Those were all Mindy's.
Clover wore white.
Only.
At the suggestion of treating Koln's wounds, she nodded. She had forgotten her primary reason for suggesting they come here in the first place!
Reaching into her dresser, she pulled out a first aid kit. It was a rather large one. Her mother had insisted that she be well prepared to handle any situation. Mrs. Edwards did _not_ trust the school nurses with her most precious commodity. 
Clover opened the kit and looked inside. The things were familiar, but she didn't really know how to use them, aside from putting a band-aid on a booboo.
She shrugged and handed the kit to Ruby, "Here. See if anything will be useful. I'm going to check the Internet for more information on how to treat stuff like this. Koln? Use my towels over there and clean yourself off as best you can. Try not to move, though. You wouldn't want to aggravate the lacerations." 
Then, she sat down at her laptop. Upon opening it, she blushed deep red and forgot what she had left on her screen. She tried to 'x' out of it but her computer seemed to have frozen:

_Mother, Father, if you are reading this, your only daughter is dead. I have killed myself..._
etc.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Hearing Ruby's comment about the underwear, well...
> 'Actually... I'm pretty speechless.'
> Those were all Mindy's.
> Clover wore white.
> Only.
> At the suggestion of treating Koln's wounds, she nodded. She had forgotten her primary reason for suggesting they come here in the first place!
> Reaching into her dresser, she pulled out a first aid kit. It was a rather large one. Her mother had insisted that she be well prepared to handle any situation. Mrs. Edwards did _not_ trust the school nurses with her most precious commodity.
> Clover opened the kit and looked inside. The things were familiar, but she didn't really know how to use them, aside from putting a band-aid on a booboo.
> She shrugged and handed the kit to Ruby, "Here. See if anything will be useful. I'm going to check the Internet for more information on how to treat stuff like this. Koln? Use my towels over there and clean yourself off as best you can. Try not to move, though. You wouldn't want to aggravate the lacerations."
> Then, she sat down at her laptop. Upon opening it, she blushed deep red and forgot what she had left on her screen. She tried to 'x' out of it but her computer seemed to have frozen:
> 
> _Mother, Father, if you are reading this, your only daughter is dead. I have killed myself..._
> etc.



Ruby looked even paler than she usually did when asked to take over the first aid kit. 'I hope I don't make him into a stitched potato sack,' she thought to herself in a panic. "Um..yeah, leave it to us" she smiled weakly at him with a sweat drop coming down her face. She looked over at Clover, who had appeared frozen looking at her "laptop? thingy."
"Clover... Are you ok?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby looked even paler than she usually did when asked to take over the first aid kit. 'I hope I don't make him into a stitched potato sack,' she thought to herself in a panic. "Um..yeah, leave it to us" she smiled weakly at him with a sweat drop coming down her face. She looked over at Clover, who had appeared frozen looking at her "laptop? thingy."
> "Clover... Are you ok?"




"Socrates... In!" Koln commands, and the rat scurries across the room into the cage, closing it after him with his tail. "I named him Socrates because he is really smart..."

Koln, noticing the first aid kit, winces as he bends over to pick it up, and opening it. "Hmm.. ok bactine is in here, I'll need that... good, thank you Ruby..." Koln also notices the now clean knife... and he prays under his breath the girl didn't clean it the way he thinks she did... he already has enough to fear, he can't afford her getting obsessed with his blood and repeatedly trying to bite him.

"Clover, where's the nearest bathroom so I may patch myself up in private?"


----------



## izillama

Clover snapped her computer shut, groaning internally. Then, she spoke offhandedly to Ruby, "I'm... fine. Don't worry about me."
Then, she turned to Koln and pointed, "Use the bathroom across the hall. It's the private handicapped."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover snapped her computer shut, groaning internally. Then, she spoke offhandedly to Ruby, "I'm... fine. Don't worry about me."
> Then, she turned to Koln and pointed, "Use the bathroom across the hall. It's the private handicapped."



Ruby looked down as Koln made his way to the bathroom. She can feel his mistrust in the air, she can smell it with her newfound primal senses. "He hates me...I suppose" she spoke offhandedly. She looked at Clover. "Well who can blame him anyway, I was powerless to help the both of you to begin with... I should have known what was going to happen.." a red tear came down again.

"If you would excuse me..." Ruby turned to walk out the door to be alone for a few minutes.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover snapped her computer shut, groaning internally. Then, she spoke offhandedly to Ruby, "I'm... fine. Don't worry about me."
> Then, she turned to Koln and pointed, "Use the bathroom across the hall. It's the private handicapped."





"Thank you" Koln nods and, with first aid kit in hand, walks off to the bathroom. As he walks towards it some students look at him oddly.. not that he can blame them. He shuts the door and goes to work dressing his wounds... after a moment he returns to the dorm, handing Clover the first aid kit and laying his blood-stained cloak and jacket on a nearby chair, along with his satchel of books. Is now down to a black t-shirt and pants, sitting on the bed, making a mental note to find a washing machine soon.


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded. She had been sitting idly at her desk since she shut her laptop. She was worried about Ruby. 'Silly little Almish girls should not be wandering around the campus at night... alone...' But the girl had bolted out of the door before Clover had been able to say anything. 
Now, she turned and looked at Koln, sitting on Mindy's bed. he only had on his black t-shirt and pants and she wondered, for a moment, if that was what all the priests at her school had been wearing under their garb all those years.
Thinking back to her Catholic upbringing, she suddenly remembered the note that she had left her parents. 
A suicide letter.
It had spooked her quite a bit, and she could only imagine now how they would have felt. Someone would have opened her laptop. Seen the note. And then they would have had to call her parents in New York City. It probably would have been so early in the morning there, what with the time difference. 
Again, she looked at Koln. He was a strange fellow, but he was calming to the nerves.
'Is he really insane? Or is that just... what happened to us tonight? How come _I_ didn't go insane? Why isn't Ruby?' 
Drawing up her courage, she finally made a decision. Even if he _was_ insane... she needed to talk to someone. To clear something up.
Slowly, she rose and walked over to Mindy's bed. Fearfully, she knelt at Koln's feet and bowed her head, clutching her fleur de lis close to her chest, "Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned. It has been four weeks since my last Confession."
'Can I still be saved?'


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby waited outside Clover's door, hesitating to go outside. "Stupid Ruby and your ignorance, you will be alone again, noone will want you around" She tried to wipe her red tears again. Just then a guy from the college walked over in a towel. "Hey girl, u ok? your bleeding" Ruby's eyes shot open at the sight of a half naked man. 0.0
"Em..i'm fine, just a scratch,heh" She turned away a little. He looked at her again. "well ok then if you need anything my dorms down the hall and hey, there's beer pong in the lobby if you wanna hang sometime" he said with a cheezy smile then walked away. Ruby thought that would not be such a good idea. 'Socializing with these people is gone in this life I guess' She sighed heavily and looked out the hall bay window.

The moon is nearly full.."so beautiful.." She contemplated on how to redeem herself again and decided it was no use. I won't forgive myself, but I wish I can do more..."
10 minutes later she turned to head back to the dorm again. She hesitates to open the door.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover nodded. She had been sitting idly at her desk since she shut her laptop. She was worried about Ruby. 'Silly little Almish girls should not be wandering around the campus at night... alone...' But the girl had bolted out of the door before Clover had been able to say anything.
> Now, she turned and looked at Koln, sitting on Mindy's bed. he only had on his black t-shirt and pants and she wondered, for a moment, if that was what all the priests at her school had been wearing under their garb all those years.
> Thinking back to her Catholic upbringing, she suddenly remembered the note that she had left her parents.
> A suicide letter.
> It had spooked her quite a bit, and she could only imagine now how they would have felt. Someone would have opened her laptop. Seen the note. And then they would have had to call her parents in New York City. It probably would have been so early in the morning there, what with the time difference.
> Again, she looked at Koln. He was a strange fellow, but he was calming to the nerves.
> 'Is he really insane? Or is that just... what happened to us tonight? How come _I_ didn't go insane? Why isn't Ruby?'
> Drawing up her courage, she finally made a decision. Even if he _was_ insane... she needed to talk to someone. To clear something up.
> Slowly, she rose and walked over to Mindy's bed. Fearfully, she knelt at Koln's feet and bowed her head, clutching her fleur de lis close to her chest, "Forgive me, Father, for I have sinned. It has been four weeks since my last Confession."
> 'Can I still be saved?'




Koln calmly rests his hand on her head... looking down at her... and sighs.. closing his eyes... He has heard many confessions in his career, this will probably be his last... He starts with the usual "How long as it been since your last confession?" As he speaks he winces... his thoughts and words seem to burn him from the inside...

After she tells him, he nods slowly... "Can you be saved...?" He bites his lip... almost certain that she is doomed to an eternity of torment... but there is hope... You can be saved, everyone can..." He smiles down at her, and thinks... "For your penance, use what you have been given by the Devil in the Service of God. You are a vampire now... it almost demands that you prey upon the helpless and innocent. If you really want to be saved, you will never forget your humanity... You will use your new powers for the good of humankind and the Lord's flock, though you no longer have a place in it... then salvation can be had." Koln speaks with such conviction, and makes a promise to himself to make sure both of these young girls do not fall to sin. 
He retracts his hand, making the sign of the Cross over her, letting out a slight growl of pain in his hand as he does. "You have not been forgiven yet... but forgiveness will be yours upon fulfillment of your penance... By the way... self-destruction/suicide is never the answer, especially for a girl as nice as you."

He senses Ruby at the door and tells her that it is ok to enter, he is done here.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln calmly rests his hand on her head... looking down at her... and sighs.. closing his eyes... He has heard many confessions in his career, this will probably be his last... He starts with the usual "How long as it been since your last confession?" As he speaks he winces... his thoughts and words seem to burn him from the inside...
> 
> After she tells him, he nods slowly... "Can you be saved...?" He bites his lip... almost certain that she is doomed to an eternity of torment... but there is hope... You can be saved, everyone can..." He smiles down at her, and thinks... "For your penance, use what you have been given by the Devil in the Service of God. You are a vampire now... it almost demands that you prey upon the helpless and innocent. If you really want to be saved, you will never forget your humanity... You will use your new powers for the good of humankind and the Lord's flock, though you no longer have a place in it... then salvation can be had." Koln speaks with such conviction, and makes a promise to himself to make sure both of these young girls do not fall to sin.
> He retracts his hand, making the sign of the Cross over her, letting out a slight growl of pain in his hand as he does. "You have not been forgiven yet... but forgiveness will be yours upon fulfillment of your penance... By the way... self-destruction/suicide is never the answer, especially for a girl as nice as you."
> 
> He senses Ruby at the door and tells her that it is ok to enter, he is done here.



Ruby is surprised to hear Koln's voice in response to her hesitation. She enters through the door slowly and makes no eye contact, still feeling the guilt. She looks through her eyelashes and sits by clover's bedside. "This is a really nice place.. with em, very friendly people" She stretched and tries to smooth out her poofy dress. It's going to be hard to sleep in it tonite. She tried to act cheerful despite everything racing in her head. 
"Well then, I'm glad your all patched up.. maybe we should get some rest for the night"
She looked under her lashes again as she waited to a reply.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby is surprised to hear Koln's voice in response to her hesitation. She enters through the door slowly and makes no eye contact, still feeling the guilt. She looks through her eyelashes and sits by clover's bedside. "This is a really nice place.. with em, very friendly people" She stretched and tries to smooth out her poofy dress. It's going to be hard to sleep in it tonite. She tried to act cheerful despite everything racing in her head.
> "Well then, I'm glad your all patched up.. maybe we should get some rest for the night"
> She looked under her lashes again as she waited to a reply.





Koln nods and lays down on the floor between the beds and sighs, staring up at the ceiling. "This will be fine for me... you two can have the beds. Besides, I doubt I will be doing much sleeping anyway..." Koln is familiar with the different strands of vampires and thinks he knows what he's in for... he is terrified to close his eyes... also he must keep awake. He considers himself their guardian. They are both innocent, especially Clover... no doubt the Vatican or other vampires, may be after them...
He turns to Ruby, "Tell me... do you miss Amish life...? I miss my life as a schoolboy in France... God seemed everywhere when I was youn and innocent... the world made so much more sense then."


----------



## izillama

As Koln and Ruby chat, Clover stands up, shaken. How had Koln known that she was going to kill herself? She hadn't mentioned it. Was it that obvious? Or was he that keen?
She feels a tear begin to make its way past her eyelashes, but she sniffs and bids it to return to her eye. 
'I can't be weak. I can't let them see me be weak.'
'Well, I suppose Koln's already seen that. He's very... soothing.'
She blushes a little and crosses the room. Koln was asking Ruby questions about Almish life. She was listening somewhat, but she was more concerned with an immediate problem: the window.
It seemed like just a few hours ago she had stood here and watched the sun go down. It was a beautiful view, but deadly to vampires, she supposed. Clover shut the blinds, then the curtains. Then, she wondered if it was enough?
She turned to ask Koln and Ruby their opinion, but stopped as she saw Ruby struggling to sit on her bed in her puffy dress. 
Smiling, almost motherly--the girl seemed older, yet younger at the same time. how old w_as_ Ruby, anyway?--she opened a drawer and pulled out a long nightgown which she never used. Mindy had made fun of her for it the day she had pulled it out, and it hadn't surfaced since. But Ruby, Almish, might appreciate it.
Clover pulled out a pair of cotton pjs for herself.
She handed the nightgown to Ruby, "Here. You might be more comfortable. Koln? I'm sorry, but I don't have anything that would fit you. And are you sure about the floor? I don't mind sharing with Ruby. We're both small." She laughed good-naturedly.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> As Koln and Ruby chat, Clover stands up, shaken. How had Koln known that she was going to kill herself? She hadn't mentioned it. Was it that obvious? Or was he that keen?
> She feels a tear begin to make its way past her eyelashes, but she sniffs and bids it to return to her eye.
> 'I can't be weak. I can't let them see me be weak.'
> 'Well, I suppose Koln's already seen that. He's very... soothing.'
> She blushes a little and crosses the room. Koln was asking Ruby questions about Almish life. She was listening somewhat, but she was more concerned with an immediate problem: the window.
> It seemed like just a few hours ago she had stood here and watched the sun go down. It was a beautiful view, but deadly to vampires, she supposed. Clover shut the blinds, then the curtains. Then, she wondered if it was enough?
> She turned to ask Koln and Ruby their opinion, but stopped as she saw Ruby struggling to sit on her bed in her puffy dress.
> Smiling, almost motherly--the girl seemed older, yet younger at the same time. how old w_as_ Ruby, anyway?--she opened a drawer and pulled out a long nightgown which she never used. Mindy had made fun of her for it the day she had pulled it out, and it hadn't surfaced since. But Ruby, Almish, might appreciate it.
> Clover pulled out a pair of cotton pjs for herself.
> She handed the nightgown to Ruby, "Here. You might be more comfortable. Koln? I'm sorry, but I don't have anything that would fit you. And are you sure about the floor? I don't mind sharing with Ruby. We're both small." She laughed good-naturedly.




"Thank you anyway though for your consideration, but I am more than comfortable sleeping in these clothes. By the way, closing the blinds should be sufficient, good thinking. Also I am happy to sleep on the floor, it will be good for my back alignment, and being a priest I am used, even comfortable, with such conditions. Now if you will kindly excuse me, I will leave you two be for a few moments to get changed... Socrates, be a gentlerat and avert your eyes." He instructs his pet in the cage before getting up and leaving the room. 

After a minute or two he knocks on the door for them to let him back in."

((This is it for me tonight, and sadly I won't be at the library tomorrow.))


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Thank you anyway though for your consideration, but I am more than comfortable sleeping in these clothes. By the way, closing the blinds should be sufficient, good thinking. Also I am happy to sleep on the floor, it will be good for my back alignment, and being a priest I am used, even comfortable, with such conditions. Now if you will kindly excuse me, I will leave you two be for a few moments to get changed... Socrates, be a gentlerat and avert your eyes." He instructs his pet in the cage before getting up and leaving the room.
> 
> After a minute or two he knocks on the door for them to let him back in."




When Koln leaves the room you can't help but notice that the rat "Socrates" seems to pace about the cage frantically. He tries chewing on the bars and scratching at the floor.

Ruby, I forgot to give you blood points before. Add 4 blood points to your pool from feeding before.


----------



## izillama

Inexcusable, Mike! *sob, I look forward to that all week*


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods and lays down on the floor between the beds and sighs, staring up at the ceiling. "This will be fine for me... you two can have the beds. Besides, I doubt I will be doing much sleeping anyway..." Koln is familiar with the different strands of vampires and thinks he knows what he's in for... he is terrified to close his eyes... also he must keep awake. He considers himself their guardian. They are both innocent, especially Clover... no doubt the Vatican or other vampires, may be after them...
> He turns to Ruby, "Tell me... do you miss Amish life...? I miss my life as a schoolboy in France... God seemed everywhere when I was youn and innocent... the world made so much more sense then."



Ruby contemplates this question from Koln about the Amish life. She smiled and looked at the ceiling a little. "Yes, I do miss it. Everything is very simple. We made our own toys when we were little, did chores with a certain pride and joy to be in service the Lord and our families. Oh do I miss my family." She looked straight ahead at him again. "I also enjoyed just being outside, looking at God's creations... the night sky, the fields... But after Rumspringa, something awoken in me.. I wanted to be near society as well, to know more about this world, good, bad, or indifferent.." she smirked a little. "Perhaps its my yearning to develop myself as an adult, to kno I have a choice in life.."

After Clover asked about the nightgown changing, she smiled again. "Thank you Clover, I greatly appreciate that, its beautiful..She looked at the blinds too. "Yes thats a good idea. She bid Koln goodnight after he left and prepared to sleep herself.

(phew.. all caught up)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby contemplates this question from Koln about the Amish life. She smiled and looked at the ceiling a little. "Yes, I do miss it. Everything is very simple. We made our own toys when we were little, did chores with a certain pride and joy to be in service the Lord and our families. Oh do I miss my family." She looked straight ahead at him again. "I also enjoyed just being outside, looking at God's creations... the night sky, the fields... But after Rumspringa, something awoken in me.. I wanted to be near society as well, to know more about this world, good, bad, or indifferent.." she smirked a little. "Perhaps its my yearning to develop myself as an adult, to kno I have a choice in life.."
> 
> After Clover asked about the nightgown changing, she smiled again. "Thank you Clover, I greatly appreciate that, its beautiful..She looked at the blinds too. "Yes thats a good idea. She bid Koln goodnight after he left and prepared to sleep herself.
> 
> (phew.. all caught up)




So I take it everyone is going to sleep. If you decide you don't want to you have to make a Will save with the DC being 20+2 for every hour past daylight. Vampires find it near impossible to stay up during the day.


----------



## izillama

Clover yawned and snapped off the lights, being careful not to step on Koln as she tiptoed across the room and hopped into bed. 
The room was unusually dark this evening, and Clover found herself a bit unsettled. 
In New York City, there were always lights and sounds. It was very exciting. But here in Denver, at the University, Clover had felt a deep dread every night going to sleep. She actually wasn't too fond of the dark. Mindy, being from Houston, had the same problem. Both of them normally slept with the shades open. 
But now, Clover found that she felt trapped by the dark. She lay in bed and felt it press down on her. Even her newly keen sense of sight didn't seem of much use here. No matter how long she stared at the ceiling, she couldn't seem to see anything.
The air in the room didn't help, either. With Ruby over on Mindy's bed and Koln on the floor, Clover could tell that all three of them were trying to rest, but their minds were still working. They were all thinking about the mess they were in. 'Well, Koln and I see it as a mess. It seems like Ruby's made her peace.'
She smiled, thinking about her new friends. They were the first kind souls to have acknowledged her since she got to college. They didn't see her as the brainiac, diligently studying until all hours of the night. They just saw her for _her_.
Clover rolled over to face the wall. It was the only noise in the room, and she was concious of making any noise thereafter. Were Ruby and Koln asleep? She barely heard anything from them. They were so quiet! They slept like... the dead.
Clover felt a pit rise in her throat. _Dead_.
She squeezed her eyes shut. She still was having a hard time believing it! It seemed like it was all some sort of horrible nightmare. Soon enough, she'll wake up!
But instead of waking, she fell into a slumber. Drawing up the covers for warmth, yet seeming unable to attain such a blissful feeling, Clover shut her eyes and let sleep wash over her...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover yawned and snapped off the lights, being careful not to step on Koln as she tiptoed across the room and hopped into bed.
> The room was unusually dark this evening, and Clover found herself a bit unsettled.
> In New York City, there were always lights and sounds. It was very exciting. But here in Denver, at the University, Clover had felt a deep dread every night going to sleep. She actually wasn't too fond of the dark. Mindy, being from Houston, had the same problem. Both of them normally slept with the shades open.
> But now, Clover found that she felt trapped by the dark. She lay in bed and felt it press down on her. Even her newly keen sense of sight didn't seem of much use here. No matter how long she stared at the ceiling, she couldn't seem to see anything.
> The air in the room didn't help, either. With Ruby over on Mindy's bed and Koln on the floor, Clover could tell that all three of them were trying to rest, but their minds were still working. They were all thinking about the mess they were in. 'Well, Koln and I see it as a mess. It seems like Ruby's made her peace.'
> She smiled, thinking about her new friends. They were the first kind souls to have acknowledged her since she got to college. They didn't see her as the brainiac, diligently studying until all hours of the night. They just saw her for _her_.
> Clover rolled over to face the wall. It was the only noise in the room, and she was concious of making any noise thereafter. Were Ruby and Koln asleep? She barely heard anything from them. They were so quiet! They slept like... the dead.
> Clover felt a pit rise in her throat. _Dead_.
> She squeezed her eyes shut. She still was having a hard time believing it! It seemed like it was all some sort of horrible nightmare. Soon enough, she'll wake up!
> But instead of waking, she fell into a slumber. Drawing up the covers for warmth, yet seeming unable to attain such a blissful feeling, Clover shut her eyes and let sleep wash over her...




You pull the covers up for warmth and find none. It's as if your body is made of stone. You feel comfortable though, and the fact that you are sleeping in your own bed again is reassuring enough to allow you to slip into a deep sleep.


----------



## Strider_Koln

He stands in a damp, dark hall, his shackled hands shuddering in fear on the wooden table in front of him. Around him are people he used to call friend, all good churchgoing men and women, now staring at him accusingly...

"Coln le Clergue, Vous avez été accusés du crime d'hérésie. Vous faites face à la mort par l'exécution d'incendie. Faites votre paix avec Dieu."
At those words, he nods, and slowly stands. The pursuivant grabs him by the arm, quietly mocking him about facing the Inferno for his sins. Just as the baliff opens the heavy chamber door with a loud slow creak they are told to halt by the Bishop, a favorite of the King. He turns, facing the rotund, elaborately dressed, pasty-complexioned church official as he is ordered: "Nous avons une utilisation pour vous. Vous êtes essayés à beaucoup de groupes "unwanted". Vous devez les infiltrer et leur apporter à l'Église." The rest of what is said is garbled and backward... he knows his duty, his soul and the soul of his descendents depends on it.... he will not fail.

What a relief escaping execution and damnation he thinks as he stands with his flock on a hillside, looking up at the sky with a heavy staff in hand which he uses to gently guide the braying mass. Guiding the sheep is natural, he is a priest afterall... yeah...
He sighs, the cold night air not forming the expected mist in front of him, as he looks out over the village... all of their lives, and their descendents lives and souls are his to take care of, he is their guard. As God Wills he will...he...
"Agh... what is this pain in my chest?!" He thinks as he slumps over suddenly, clutching, even clawing at his chest, ripping open his priestly tabard and rakes, as if trying to cut himself open... there's something inside him. It is too late, things become dark, he gets weak and drops down his knees, supported only by his staff... which has now become a pitchfork... then things become red... in front of him is a mass of bloodied and torn sheep, his pitchfork in the skull of his latest victim. He is feeding on their lifeblood, drinking and licking as it falls on the grass before it can seep through the soil. As he does his sharp ears hear footsteps,with pitchfork in hand he turns and sees an innocent village girl...  almost appears Amish... seems very familiar... with a basket of clovers... He doesn't care, immediately he is upon her, she screams, calling him the Devil, but he persists, his fangs slowly sinking in...

With a gasp Koln sits up... panting hard, in a cold sweat, and eyes wet with tears... indeed he feels the need to sob, but he can't let them see... He slowly stands, looking around, and feels relieved that both Ruby and Clover appear peacefully asleep. Their pets, the rabbit and two rats, are also quietly asleep in the cage... although there are some scratch marks on the bars... indeed he has to have a word or two with Socrates about that... The clock radio reads: 7:06am... the sun is out, but fortunately all of the students still seem asleep in their dorms... He looks over his shoulder, feeling releaved that the blinds appear to be doing an adequate job of keeping out the new sun.
He takes Clover's ID card so he could re-enter her room.

He weakly enters the bathroom across the hallway, grumbling and pulling the door shut. He faces the mirror, and turns on the low intensity light, and gasps at what he sees. His eyes are wet with tears, but the corners of his mouth have small crimson streams of...blood? Yes, it is blood... and not his own... who did he bite?! He sobs more, looking down in the sink. He looks up in the mirror, seeing his reflection again, but this time his reflection does not have blood on his face.. nor tears... did he imagine it? Then his reflection, letting out a growl, reaches out and roughly grabs his throat, choking him, as his other hand produces a large stake... 

Once again, Koln sits up on the floor... Clover, Ruby, and the pets quietly asleep, the clock radio reading 7:06am... a dream, that is all that was... he turns to his side, and grumbles, feeling something poking his leg. He reaches in his pants pocket, and takes out Clover's ID card... odd he thinks, but shrugs and reaches up, placing it on a nearby chair. His neck is also sore... and the corner of his mouth feel wet... but he just sighs, afraid to check for fear of finding scratches and blood... He rolls over onto his stomach and shuts his eyes, praying under his breath for good dreams.


----------



## izillama

_"Angelica! Angelica! Hurry! You have to see this!"
Clover stood up from her seat in the library and stretched slightly, "Nn? What time is it?" She felt like she had been in the library pouring over her notes for hours. She had completely lost track of time. 
Sarah, her best friend at St. Maria Catholic High School for Girls (a brilliant brunette who commuted in from Brooklyn every morning) began pulling at her arm, "It's 8:30 in the morning. Were you really here all night?"
"Yeah, I guess so." Clover still felt so tired. Like she was asleep.
Sarah dragged her through the hallways, "Angelica! They posted the results of the SAT! Hurry!"
Clover felt her stomach begin to flutter. She had studied for that test for most of the year. Night after night, staying home and having to brush off her friends. She had devoted her life to that score!
"Angelica! It's so exciting. Oh, wait until you see!" Sarah could barely contain herself as she dragged Clover around a curve in the hall. 
They came to an abrupt halt. 
"Father...?"
A pasty white figure stood before them. They could tell he was a priest, judging by his clothing. But he stared them down with sinister pity. Was he a new priest? Maybe he was a guest?
Slowly, he turned his head and his eyes bored into Clover's soul. His dark hair fell over his eyes, then, and he turned and walked away. 
The two girls were speechless for a moment, then, they excitedly continued running. 
Up ahead, a crowd of girls were surrounding the results board. Test results such as those for the SAT were never kept secret. The school always posted them, insisting that it instilled a healthy amount of competition between the girls. 
Seeing Clover approach, all the girls backed away. They smiled. Some cheered. "Good job, Angelica!" Clover confidently strode forward. She had waited for this all year. This was it!
She looked at the board.
Angelica M. Edwards -- Cumulative Score- 1590
1590?
15...90...?!
Clover screamed, startling the girls, "No! How can this have happened! It can't be true! No, it can't! Damnit!"
She reeled, grabbing the first girl she saw and violently punching her. Then, she went on a rampage.
There was chaos.
Destruction.
Blood.
The school bell began to ring.
Ding! Ding! Ding! Beep! Beep! _Beep. Beep.
Clover woke with a start. 'What's what...?! Oh...' 
She sheepishly reached over and silenced her alarm clock. 
It was 7:30AM.
Stretching, she sat up and rubbed her eyes.
'What a strange series of dreams? First that vampire thing. Then the SAT thing. What the hell?! I got a 1600 on that damn test!'
Looking over, she saw the figure of her sleeping roommate huddled under the covers. Typical.
Clover shook her head, calling out, "Good morning, Mindy!"
Then, she hopped off her bed without looking.
A pale hand protruded from a bundle of blankets on the floor, and she squeaked as she stepped on it, crushing it.
"Eep! Oh my God, who...? Oh, it's just Koln... Koln!?"
The priest groaned and uncovered his face from the covers. Aside from being in pain, he looked shaken. Had he been... _crying_?


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> _"Angelica! Angelica! Hurry! You have to see this!"
> Clover stood up from her seat in the library and stretched slightly, "Nn? What time is it?" She felt like she had been in the library pouring over her notes for hours. She had completely lost track of time.
> Sarah, her best friend at St. Maria Catholic High School for Girls (a brilliant brunette who commuted in from Brooklyn every morning) began pulling at her arm, "It's 8:30 in the morning. Were you really here all night?"
> "Yeah, I guess so." Clover still felt so tired. Like she was asleep.
> Sarah dragged her through the hallways, "Angelica! They posted the results of the SAT! Hurry!"
> Clover felt her stomach begin to flutter. She had studied for that test for most of the year. Night after night, staying home and having to brush off her friends. She had devoted her life to that score!
> "Angelica! It's so exciting. Oh, wait until you see!" Sarah could barely contain herself as she dragged Clover around a curve in the hall.
> They came to an abrupt halt.
> "Father...?"
> A pasty white figure stood before them. They could tell he was a priest, judging by his clothing. But he stared them down with sinister pity. Was he a new priest? Maybe he was a guest?
> Slowly, he turned his head and his eyes bored into Clover's soul. His dark hair fell over his eyes, then, and he turned and walked away.
> The two girls were speechless for a moment, then, they excitedly continued running.
> Up ahead, a crowd of girls were surrounding the results board. Test results such as those for the SAT were never kept secret. The school always posted them, insisting that it instilled a healthy amount of competition between the girls.
> Seeing Clover approach, all the girls backed away. They smiled. Some cheered. "Good job, Angelica!" Clover confidently strode forward. She had waited for this all year. This was it!
> She looked at the board.
> Angelica M. Edwards -- Cumulative Score- 1590
> 1590?
> 15...90...?!
> Clover screamed, startling the girls, "No! How can this have happened! It can't be true! No, it can't! Damnit!"
> She reeled, grabbing the first girl she saw and violently punching her. Then, she went on a rampage.
> There was chaos.
> Destruction.
> Blood.
> The school bell began to ring.
> Ding! Ding! Ding! Beep! Beep! _Beep. Beep.
> Clover woke with a start. 'What's what...?! Oh...'
> She sheepishly reached over and silenced her alarm clock.
> It was 7:30AM.
> Stretching, she sat up and rubbed her eyes.
> 'What a strange series of dreams? First that vampire thing. Then the SAT thing. What the hell?! I got a 1600 on that damn test!'
> Looking over, she saw the figure of her sleeping roommate huddled under the covers. Typical.
> Clover shook her head, calling out, "Good morning, Mindy!"
> Then, she hopped off her bed without looking.
> A pale hand protruded from a bundle of blankets on the floor, and she squeaked as she stepped on it, crushing it.
> "Eep! Oh my God, who...? Oh, it's just Koln... Koln!?"
> The priest groaned and uncovered his face from the covers. Aside from being in pain, he looked shaken. Had he been... _crying_?



Ruby laid her head on the soft pillow and tried to clear her mind as she fell asleep.
_Her dream began with her walking through the meadows of her village. It was just about dusk and the sky was crystal clear. She could not see a thing and tried to navigate her way back to her farm. All of a sudden she was presented with two paths. One path was a vision of a cityscape. Tall skyscrapers and many lights ahead. She heard a sharp voice call out to her from that vision "Ruby! join me..." Her eyes widened. "Joy?! come back! Don't leave me again.."

Another image appeared to her right. A quiet green forest that stretched for miles. Another voice called out, she could not tell whose it belonged to. "Join us and be at peace child..." Ruby tried to run toward the cityscape to the voice she knew so well, but she was violently pulled by the forest image. "No! Stop it!" she wailed but to no avail, she was pulled to the forest.

The forest was very quiet with an exception of birds, specifically songbirds, ravens and crows. Noone was in sight, she felt emptiness again. Then she saw two shadowy figures that looked like Clover and Koln. "Wait!" Ruby called out to them. Their faces are now visible and they looked at her in disgust and ran away. She chased after them in vain, tears streaming down her face. "Please come back!"

As she ran she noticed her rate of speed increased dramatically, even though she still could not catch up. She then noticed that her hands grew bigger and claws were forming, no... TALONS! She halted in a panic and looked at them. Her vision turned bright blood red as well, she could see every leaf forming on the trees above and the pupils of the crows. "Whats happening to me?!" Ruby cried out as she collapsed to the ground. A cloudy vision of herself appeared in a misty beast-like form. Her ears pointed, she had long claws, serrated sharp teeth along with her fangs, and more pronounced slits in her green eyes. She bellowed a low howl in despair at her own reflection. _

She finally woke up at 8:00 in a loud gasp. She looked around the room frantically and then saw that everyone else was awake. She looked at her own hands.. somewhat clean fingernails, but nevertheless not claws. She hugged at her knees and sat upright in bed. "..goodmorning everyone.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Once again, Koln sits up on the floor... Clover, Ruby, and the pets quietly asleep, the clock radio reading 7:06am... a dream, that is all that was... he turns to his side, and grumbles, feeling something poking his leg. He reaches in his pants pocket, and takes out Clover's ID card... odd he thinks, but shrugs and reaches up, placing it on a nearby chair. His neck is also sore... and the corner of his mouth feel wet... but he just sighs, afraid to check for fear of finding scratches and blood... He rolls over onto his stomach and shuts his eyes, praying under his breath for good dreams.




You awake moments later still in Clover's dorm room. You look around the room and see Ruby asleep in the bed and the animals asleep in the cage. Suddenly you hear a noise, like a scratching coming from under the covers. You go over to the bed and lift up the covers only to find Socrates burrowing up from the mattress. He looks up at you inquisitively and says "Danger". 

The door to the dorm room creeks open letting some light from the hallway spill in. You find yourself walking towards the light like you are being carried, your feet even start to leave the ground and you are being pulled into the light. "Am I being saved?" you think to yourself. But instead of finding yourself at the Pearly Gates you find yourself in front of the 24th Diocese. It looks more like a church than you remembered with large wooden doors that swing open as if to welcome you in. When you step inside there is no music, no people dancing, or bartenders serving drinks. There's just an empty room with a dance floor. A spotlight flicks on revealing a girl standing on a chair with a noose around her neck that is tied to one of the ceiling rafters. You're suddenly next to the girl and you notice that the girl is Clover. She has a blank look on her face as she steps off the chair, it's a wonder she doesn't snap her neck but instead hangs in the air choking, her eyes start to buldge and her face turns blue. You quickly cut her down and she hits the ground gasping for air.

You notice there is a man watching you as you stand over Clover, a tall man with his hair slicked back. "She's an animal" he says to you. You look down and Clover has become a wolf. The wolf runs off through the wall leaving a rippling effect and a black void. 

You don't know why but you feel compelled to follow the wolf and so you do. You find yourself in black void of nothingness. You hear faint voices and someone tugging at you. You are pulled out of the void by a really large man who holds you up above his head. You see that you are in another night club only this time there are people. The large man throws you across the room landing you in front of the door to an office. The door opens and a man in a suit comes out ranting and raving about the civil war. He kicks you in the face and all goes black, when your vision comes back to you you are on the street and you can hear the sound of a car coming around the corner. You try to get up but can't, and the car sounds like it is accelerating. Suddenly the headlights are upon you and the car is coming straight for you! Right before the car hits you you see a vanity license plate that says "SCIENCE" on it. 

You are splattered all over the road and all you can think about is jello. Your body parts start to twitch and it feels like someone is putting you back together forming your body again. As the last piece falls into place becoming your eyes you see a seductive woman with pigtails smoking a cigarette. She laughs at the sight of you and says "Welcome to madness!" Everything goes to static almost like a radio station that isn't quite coming in clear. You hear voices coming from all over and saying so many different things at once that you can't make anything out. Suddenly you feel a sharp pain as if someone is stepping on your hand.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

You guys can all roleplay what happens before this event if you want. Everyone take 1 blood point away for waking up, Koln takes 2 and is healed of all stat damage.

You feel extremely tired and realize that it is now 8am. The animals are awake in their cage and going about their daily business.

You hear a knock on the door and a man's voice. "Excuse me. Is anybody there?"

Koln

Your wounds are healed including the torn muscle. However, you are hungering for blood. Socrates says to you "Run and hide Mr. Priest!" When you look over at him he is up against the bars.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Out of instinct he tightly grabs Clover's ankle after she steps on his hand, and he looks up. "Oh... Clover... I thought.. heh, nevermind, it was a rough night for me..." Koln rubs his face with the back of his hand, looking down at it and noticing that it is wet with tears and blood... "Was I crying... and did I indeed hurt someone.... who was that pigtailed girl in my dream?" he thinks.

He sits up, grumbling. "Clover, remember that we cannot go outside yet, it's morning, we go out there, we die, we need to hole up here for the rest of the day." He groans, standing and stretching, gently patting Ruby on the back. "You look like your night was just as terrible as mine... same for you Clover... hopefully the dreams will get better as we adapt... I have to warn both of you though, I am sorry if from here on out I do anything... insane... I'm not certain, but I think I was infected with a certain kind of vampirism that weighs on my sanity... Honestly it sucks, I'd rather be a vampire that can turn into animals or something cool like that, but no, my super ability will be doing the same action repeatedly while expecting different results."

I am also hungry... it's too bright out to hunt...

He hears the knock on the door, heeding Socrates' warning, he immediately briskly steps into Clover's closet, shutting the door...

It is so dark in here... "I just might stay here..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Out of instinct he tightly grabs Clover's ankle after she steps on his hand, and he looks up. "Oh... Clover... I thought.. heh, nevermind, it was a rough night for me..." Koln rubs his face with the back of his hand, looking down at it and noticing that it is wet with tears and blood... "Was I crying... and did I indeed hurt someone.... who was that pigtailed girl in my dream?" he thinks.
> 
> He sits up, grumbling. "Clover, remember that we cannot go outside yet, it's morning, we go out there, we die, we need to hole up here for the rest of the day." He groans, standing and stretching, gently patting Ruby on the back. "You look like your night was just as terrible as mine... same for you Clover... hopefully the dreams will get better as we adapt... I have to warn both of you though, I am sorry if from here on out I do anything... insane... I'm not certain, but I think I was infected with a certain kind of vampirism that weighs on my sanity... Honestly it sucks, I'd rather be a vampire that can turn into animals or something cool like that, but no, my super ability will be doing the same action repeatedly while expecting different results."
> 
> I am also hungry... it's too bright out to hunt...
> 
> He hears the knock on the door, heeding Socrates' warning, he immediately briskly steps into Clover's closet, shutting the door...
> 
> It is so dark in here... "I just might stay here..."



Ruby held the covers up to herself in a modest fashion once she sat upright. 'Looks like everyone is still here after all.,' she thought in relief. Koln patted her back noticing her frightened expression. "You look like your night was just as terrible as mine... I have to warn both of you though, I am sorry if from here on out I do anything... insane... I'm not certain, but I think I was infected with a certain kind of vampirism that weighs on my sanity... I'd rather be a vampire that can turn into animals or something cool like that...."

Ruby at once had a flash back of her horrible dream and shut her eyes tightly to try to black them out. 'I'm going to be an ugly monster.. Is that what the Gangrel bloodline is??' So far being vampires seemed more complicated then ever imagined, more horrifying. She wanted to ask Koln more about his knowledge of Gangrels but he hightailed it to the closet when a man's voice answered the door. Ruby looked at herself and squeaked inwardly. 'Me in nightgown, not good for being seen by unknown male, yipe." She dove under the bed instantly, dragging the covers with her. She looked like a wrapped borrito.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Indeed it is dark, and he is inside for what seems like hours, although it was only a minute... Her closet seems so much larger than it should be... he is able to stand... and can walk... He hears what sounds like a woman laugh in the distance, he walks towards the sound, thinking it is that pig-tailed girl... what is she doing in Clover's closet? He keeps walking, until there is no more light, just total darkness... He feels something move against him, then brush up against his neck before violently pushing him over. He screams in fright as he lands with a splash into what seems like a large deep pool, the fluid filling his mouth... that coppery-taste... blood... he is swimming in blood... He submits, relaxing and laying on his back, floating in the lake of vitae blood, staring up at the black ceiling... He can stay here forever... this is heaven, an ocean of blood... the scent, the taste, it's more than nourishment... it's a drug... he needs it now... n..no... he can't, he must return to his friends... friends..? Funny... he's never really had any friends... 

His eyes open, and he is back to sitting alone in the closet, through a slit in the closet he can see what's going on. He chuckles quietly to himself as he sees Ruby wrap herself up in the sheets... He sits still and is quiet.


----------



## izillama

Clover stood by herself in the center of the room, Koln having dove for the closet and Ruby having dove under the bed. 
Sighing, then taking control of the situation, she stalked over to the door and opened it cautiously, standing her ground and staring the male straight in the eyes, "May I help you, sir?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover stood by herself in the center of the room, Koln having dove for the closet and Ruby having dove under the bed.
> Sighing, then taking control of the situation, she stalked over to the door and opened it cautiously, standing her ground and staring the male straight in the eyes, "May I help you, sir?"




The man behind the door is a rather short rumpled looking man. He has ruffled hair and is quirky in nature. He has a trench coat and a notebook in hand. He produces his wallet and opens it revealing a badge. "Sorry to bother you Ms. Edwards, my name is William Brandt and I'm a detective investigating an arson to a house on East Street. I was called by Prof. Jones last night and he told me a rather chilling tale." Brandt takes a quick scan of the room from the doorway, "honestly, this whole thing has gotten us a bit jumpy. Nice place you got here. Do you mind if I come in for a moment?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Damn... the police..." He thinks to himself, and he no longer has the power of the Holy See on his side to cover up his mistakes... thinking fast he silently tucks himself behind a row of clothes, just in case, not making a sound.


----------



## izillama

Clover scanned the man's face. He had produced his badge rather quickly. She wasn't sure if it was legitimate. 
'How did they find us? How could they have connected us to this? _Me_ to this?'
She thought about asking for a moment to change. Honestly, she felt like she didn't quite look her best right now. She was rather bashful, to be sure. But then, the best defense was a good offense. 'Give them an inch, they'll ask for a foot.'
Clover composed herself and finally stared him down once more, drawing on her skills as an orator, "Detective Brandt. I realize that you're here for an investigation. But unless I missed something in the student handbook, any outside persons affiliated with the law must be escorted to the student in question by at least one Public Safety officer as well as the residing Resident Hall Director. As I see you have neither of said persons with you at the present, I am afraid that I have no choice but to doubt your authenticity as a legitimate officer and must kindly ask you to leave until you have returned with either the aforementioned persons or a warrant. On a side note, I find it highly unorthodox and extremely rude to have invaded the privacy of an all-female dorm at 8 o'clock in the morning on a Saturday."
She looked at him pointedly, as though daring him to argue.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover scanned the man's face. He had produced his badge rather quickly. She wasn't sure if it was legitimate.
> 'How did they find us? How could they have connected us to this? _Me_ to this?'
> She thought about asking for a moment to change. Honestly, she felt like she didn't quite look her best right now. She was rather bashful, to be sure. But then, the best defense was a good offense. 'Give them an inch, they'll ask for a foot.'
> Clover composed herself and finally stared him down once more, drawing on her skills as an orator, "Detective Brandt. I realize that you're here for an investigation. But unless I missed something in the student handbook, any outside persons affiliated with the law must be escorted to the student in question by at least one Public Safety officer as well as the residing Resident Hall Director. As I see you have neither of said persons with you at the present, I am afraid that I have no choice but to doubt your authenticity as a legitimate officer and must kindly ask you to leave until you have returned with either the aforementioned persons or a warrant. On a side note, I find it highly unorthodox and extremely rude to have invaded the privacy of an all-female dorm at 8 o'clock in the morning on a Saturday."
> She looked at him pointedly, as though daring him to argue.




Brandt takes a moment to compose himself. Well Ms. Edwards, I'll have you know that I have permission from the Resident Hall director to be here. I can go downstairs and get him if you wish. This is a rather serious issue and I'm simply here to collect a story from you." Brandt does not seem to be wavering in his word although he does seem to be taken off guard.


----------



## izillama

Clover frowned slightly.
'Touche...'
But still she held her ground, "Also as mandated by this University, I am both unable and unwilling to allow any unfamiliar male persons in my room. Therefore, since you don't seem to have or be able to produce any written permission from our RHD, I would ask that you allow me one moment to make myself decent and then I will allow you to escort me downstairs to his office. In the absence of my parents, it is understood that the RHD must stand in as the mediator for all legal issues."
She quirked an eyebrow, again daring him to retort.
'Hopefully this will give Ruby and Koln enough time to hide themselves...'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover frowned slightly.
> 'Touche...'
> But still she held her ground, "Also as mandated by this University, I am both unable and unwilling to allow any unfamiliar male persons in my room. Therefore, since you don't seem to have or be able to produce any written permission from our RHD, I would ask that you allow me one moment to make myself decent and then I will allow you to escort me downstairs to his office. In the absence of my parents, it is understood that the RHD must stand in as the mediator for all legal issues."
> She quirked an eyebrow, again daring him to retort.
> 'Hopefully this will give Ruby and Koln enough time to hide themselves...'




In response to Clover's request Detective Brandt says "Fair enough, I'll wait out here and then we can go down to the RHD's office." You shut the door on him and think about what you are going to do now. First things first, Ruby cannot remain a burrito in Mindy's bed!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Things are looking bad... Ruby can at least pass for a student, but if he's discovered hiding in her closet, he's in trouble... He looks up,, and notices a loose cieling tile. He stands up, silently moving it and effortlessly leaps up into it, gracefully and without noise laying down inside the ceiling of the closet, and placing the tile back into place.


----------



## izillama

Clover shut the door calmly and watched Koln leap into the ceiling. She mouthed to him, "How can you do that?" 
Then, she walked quickly over to her dresser and pulled out two sets of clothing. One for her and one for Ruby.
She poked Ruby, drawing the girl out of her burrito disguise, and pointed to the clothing, silently telling her to dress.
Then (hoping that Koln was a gentleman and not spying on them!) she began to quickly change and brush her hair.
The outfit that she put on, and the outfit that she had given to Ruby (both of them being of similar size) were old uniforms from her high school. Clover had spent so many years in uniform, that she felt most comfortable while wearing it. Even while attending University, she sometimes showed up to class in her old uniform out of nostalgia. 
Both uniform's were the same: a plaid green skirt, starched white button down shirt, and a red neckerchief. However, while she was happy to wear the regulation length short skirt (not quite mini, but not quite knee-length), she had given Ruby a knee-length skirt to preserve her modesty. Then, she gave Ruby a pair of clean white knee-high socks, donned her own, and offered Ruby a pair of black Mary-Janes (which were actually seemed to fit the girl quite adequately).
Nodding at both of their appearances, Clover finally drew a calm breath and led both of them over to the door, opening it and seeing that the detective still hadn't gone away!
"Detective Brandt? I appreciate your consideration. By the way, this is my good friend from home: Sarah Jacques. She's staying with me this weekend and I don't want to leave her alone in the dorm. We'll come now."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover shut the door calmly and watched Koln leap into the ceiling. She mouthed to him, "How can you do that?"
> Then, she walked quickly over to her dresser and pulled out two sets of clothing. One for her and one for Ruby.
> She poked Ruby, drawing the girl out of her burrito disguise, and pointed to the clothing, silently telling her to dress.
> Then (hoping that Koln was a gentleman and not spying on them!) she began to quickly change and brush her hair.
> The outfit that she put on, and the outfit that she had given to Ruby (both of them being of similar size) were old uniforms from her high school. Clover had spent so many years in uniform, that she felt most comfortable while wearing it. Even while attending University, she sometimes showed up to class in her old uniform out of nostalgia.
> Both uniform's were the same: a plaid green skirt, starched white button down shirt, and a red neckerchief. However, while she was happy to wear the regulation length short skirt (not quite mini, but not quite knee-length), she had given Ruby a knee-length skirt to preserve her modesty. Then, she gave Ruby a pair of clean white knee-high socks, donned her own, and offered Ruby a pair of black Mary-Janes (which were actually seemed to fit the girl quite adequately).
> Nodding at both of their appearances, Clover finally drew a calm breath and led both of them over to the door, opening it and seeing that the detective still hadn't gone away!
> "Detective Brandt? I appreciate your consideration. By the way, this is my good friend from home: Sarah Jacques. She's staying with me this weekend and I don't want to leave her alone in the dorm. We'll come now."



Clover panicked inside some more when she found out that an officer was a the door. What's going on? Why is he here? She listened as Clover tried to shoo him away with her brilliant understanding of student law.She thought it worked, but the officer wouldn't give in one bit. Finally, she agreed to comply as long as she was dressed again properly. Ruby was prompted out of her "burrito stage" and into "student stage" ^_^ She liked the new look for a change, she's never worn a skirt before. It was in such a pretty color too and the Mary Janes are adorable.
She followed Clover outside to meet the officer

"Detective Brandt? I appreciate your consideration. By the way, this is my good friend from home: Sarah Jacques. She's staying with me this weekend and I don't want to leave her alone in the dorm. We'll come now." Clover said politely as she motioned to Ruby.
Ruby looked coyly into the man's strange face and then looked at him through her lashes as she nodded in a bow. "How do you do" she said quietly, acting sugary sweet.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Through a small hole in the ceiling he can watch what's going on... The thought occurs to him, the Church by now must have realized he's gone missing. This man must have been sent by them... That is it, there's few people he can trust... few things he can trust either, he knows he heard that microwave in the corner snickering behind his back earlier.

He leans in closer for a better look and observes Ruby and Clover starting to change. His eyes widen, then he remembers, no matter how long his teeth might be, he is still a man of the cloth. He looks away, noticing Socrates pressed up against the bars, watching. "Grr.. perverted rodent..." he thinks to himself.
He shuts his eyes in respect and looks away, but listens carefully.
Once things sound fine, he opens his eyes again, carefully watching over them....


----------



## izillama

As Clover and Ruby follow Detective Brandt down the hallway, Clover kept up a light flow of conversation with Ruby (now turned Sarah). 
Ruby looked at Clover like she had two heads, until she realized that Clover was merely cuing her in as to her character.
"Oh how rude of me, Sarah! In the excitement of Halloween, I forgot to ask you how your trip from Brooklyn was yesterday? Did your plane leave on time from JFK?"
Ruby was confused. She had heard of Brooklyn. What was JFK? But she played along, "Yes, it ran a little late when it go there, however. Um... by the way, mother and father send their regards."
"Oh, good. And how are your sisters, Rebecca and Mary?"
"Well, thank you. They also send their regards."
"Has Mary lost all of her baby teeth yet?" Clover hint to Ruby: Mary is young.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> As Clover and Ruby follow Detective Brandt down the hallway, Clover kept up a light flow of conversation with Ruby (now turned Sarah).
> Ruby looked at Clover like she had two heads, until she realized that Clover was merely cuing her in as to her character.
> "Oh how rude of me, Sarah! In the excitement of Halloween, I forgot to ask you how your trip from Brooklyn was yesterday? Did your plane leave on time from JFK?"
> Ruby was confused. She had heard of Brooklyn. What was JFK? But she played along, "Yes, it ran a little late when it go there, however. Um... by the way, mother and father send their regards."
> "Oh, good. And how are your sisters, Rebecca and Mary?"
> "Well, thank you. They also send their regards."
> "Has Mary lost all of her baby teeth yet?" Clover hint to Ruby: Mary is young.




As the girls leave the room, Koln whispers from the ceiling "Socrates, keep guard of the room... make sure that microwave doesn't pull any funny stuff." And follows  the girls by silently crawling up through the ceiling, pressing his entire body up against the ceiling tiles as he slithers, minimizing the sound he's making. He just hopes that they do not do anything stupid and walk outside, or leave the floor for that matter, since it'd be too difficult to follow them unnoticed, he sticks out quite a bit.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> As the girls leave the room, Koln whispers from the ceiling "Socrates, keep guard of the room... make sure that microwave doesn't pull any funny stuff." And follows  the girls by silently crawling up through the ceiling, pressing his entire body up against the ceiling tiles as he slithers, minimizing the sound he's making. He just hopes that they do not do anything stupid and walk outside, or leave the floor for that matter, since it'd be too difficult to follow them unnoticed, he sticks out quite a bit.




Clover & Ruby

You follow Detective Brandt through the hall to the elevator. Once inside the detective tells you "I'm glad you seem to be alright Ms. Edwards. This is such a nice school. I remember when I was in college, I was in the Criminal Justice program at Colorado University in Boulder." The elevator opens out into the lower level. You follow Detective Brandt to the RHD's office and you are at the door when Clover remembers something that makes her already pale complexion get even paler. 'The RHD's office has windows! If we're really vampires we'll be burned alive right!?' she thinks to herself. Detective Brandt opens the door and.....

The RDH welcomes you in. The RHD's office is a small room with a desk that sits in front of a large window, there are book shelves and various plants lining the walls. It looks more like an elegant doorm room more than anything else. The room is not very well lit and you notice with relief that today is an overcast day. The RHD tells you all to take a seat and you sit in the chairs in front of his desk. "So Detective Brandt, you asked me about going up to Angelica's room and I gave you permission. Why are you back here now?" Detective Brandt says "I think she is still in a little bit of shock from the event. She doesn't seem to be in the most trusting mood. Besides, I think you should hear about this too." Detective Brandt goes on to say "Ms. Edwards, Prof. Jones said that you were in the vicinity of East Street when the house burned down last night. Is this true? If so, did you see anyone leave the premises in a Jaguar?"

Koln

You follow the girls through the ceiling until they go into the elevator. You curse under your breath but figure you can probably still get downstairs if you can get into the elevator shaft. You crawl along until you come to a dead end. Everything seems quiet below, you can probably drop down here...


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Grr... dead end... I hope the girls are alright..." He mumbles to himself, looking down the shaft. He figures he can probably climb down if he's careful, he's had to do much worse before. He nods and slowly climbs down, his feet and hands on either wall, before reaching the bottom floor. He rips open an airduct and quickly scurries inside as the elevator goes past. He follows the duct, using his new sense of heightened sound, to follow Brandt's voice and heartbeat, soon coming to the room and watching from an overhead vent... Things look ok, but just to be safe he remains there and watches.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Grr... dead end... I hope the girls are alright..." He mumbles to himself, looking down the shaft. He figures he can probably climb down if he's careful, he's had to do much worse before. He nods and slowly climbs down, his feet and hands on either wall, before reaching the bottom floor. He rips open an airduct and quickly scurries inside as the elevator goes past. He follows the duct, using his new sense of heightened sound, to follow Brandt's voice and heartbeat, soon coming to the room and watching from an overhead vent... Things look ok, but just to be safe he remains there and watches.




As you sit and watch the tile that you are sitting on gives away under your weight.

Reflex Save DC10
1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)

You fall through and find yourself in what looks to be a bathroom. There are shower stalls and bathroom stalls with a mirror against the right wall and sinks in front of it. A girl steps out of one of the shower stalls in just a towel. She shrieks at the sight of you. "What are you doing in here pervert!"


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover & Ruby
> 
> The RDH welcomes you in. The RHD's office is a small room with a desk that sits in front of a large window, there are book shelves and various plants lining the walls. It looks more like an elegant doorm room more than anything else. The room is not very well lit and you notice with relief that today is an overcast day. The RHD tells you all to take a seat and you sit in the chairs in front of his desk. "So Detective Brandt, you asked me about going up to Angelica's room and I gave you permission. Why are you back here now?" Detective Brandt says "I think she is still in a little bit of shock from the event. She doesn't seem to be in the most trusting mood. Besides, I think you should hear about this too." Detective Brandt goes on to say "Ms. Edwards, Prof. Jones said that you were in the vicinity of East Street when the house burned down last night. Is this true? If so, did you see anyone leave the premises in a Jaguar?"




Taking a calming breath, Clover thought to herself, 'I must manage my words carefully...'
Then, she rearranged her features into a mask of blank innocence, yet still was able to firmly state, "I won't deny that we were on East Street this evening, sir. However, I have no recollection of a Jaguar. We left right after we saw the Fire Department arrive on the scene. We didn't want to be a bother."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover & Ruby
> 
> You follow Detective Brandt through the hall to the elevator. Once inside the detective tells you "I'm glad you seem to be alright Ms. Edwards. This is such a nice school. I remember when I was in college, I was in the Criminal Justice program at Colorado University in Boulder." The elevator opens out into the lower level. You follow Detective Brandt to the RHD's office and you are at the door when Clover remembers something that makes her already pale complexion get even paler. 'The RHD's office has windows! If we're really vampires we'll be burned alive right!?' she thinks to herself. Detective Brandt opens the door and.....
> 
> The RDH welcomes you in. The RHD's office is a small room with a desk that sits in front of a large window, there are book shelves and various plants lining the walls. It looks more like an elegant doorm room more than anything else. The room is not very well lit and you notice with relief that today is an overcast day. The RHD tells you all to take a seat and you sit in the chairs in front of his desk. "So Detective Brandt, you asked me about going up to Angelica's room and I gave you permission. Why are you back here now?" Detective Brandt says "I think she is still in a little bit of shock from the event. She doesn't seem to be in the most trusting mood. Besides, I think you should hear about this too." Detective Brandt goes on to say "Ms. Edwards, Prof. Jones said that you were in the vicinity of East Street when the house burned down last night. Is this true? If so, did you see anyone leave the premises in a Jaguar?"
> 
> Koln
> 
> You follow the girls through the ceiling until they go into the elevator. You curse under your breath but figure you can probably still get downstairs if you can get into the elevator shaft. You crawl along until you come to a dead end. Everything seems quiet below, you can probably drop down here...



After being seated in the room, Ruby's eyes scanned around and was relieved to find out there was no sunlight. When Clover was inquired about the burning house and the runaway Jaguar, her mind raced. 'Could Prestor still be alive? Or is the one who burned the house escaping?!' she thought in her head. She put on a light gaze to prevent them from reading her mind and instead flashed a smile once in a  while to seem more normal.
All she knew was that they have to get out of here..somehow


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Taking a calming breath, Clover thought to herself, 'I must manage my words carefully...'
> Then, she rearranged her features into a mask of blank innocence, yet still was able to firmly state, "I won't deny that we were on East Street this evening, sir. However, I have no recollection of a Jaguar. We left right after we saw the Fire Department arrive on the scene. We didn't want to be a bother."




The detective looks over Clover inquisitively "I see, I was hoping we could get a lead on that. I noticed that in your room you had a cage in your room, do you like animals Ms. Edwards? What is your favorite animal?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> As you sit and watch the tile that you are sitting on gives away under your weight.
> 
> Reflex Save DC10
> 1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)
> 
> You fall through and find yourself in what looks to be a bathroom. There are shower stalls and bathroom stalls with a mirror against the right wall and sinks in front of it. A girl steps out of one of the shower stalls in just a towel. She shrieks at the sight of you. "What are you doing in here pervert!"





He lets out a surprised gasp at the girl, remembering his vow he stands and thinks fast. Should he attempt to reason with her? Should he knock her out? Hmm.. perhaps he should try playing the dumb foreigner route... 

"Suis désolé! Me.. eh.. how you say, am sorry!" As he talks he averts his eyes, he is still dressed as a priest. "I was looking for..ah.. salle de banes...er men's bathroom? I have to take part in the university chapel... something about common core curriculum... so men's bathroom s'il vous plaît?" 

She just awkwardly points outside, to the door facing opposite to the women's room. He politely nods, blushing, and excuses himself... Once he is out of view he walks back upstairs... his plan having failed he figures it might be best to wait for the girls in their room. He steps back upstairs, utilizing his training in ninjutsu, silently cross-stepping and rolling out of view when appropiate, avoiding windows and open doors. He finds his way back to the room and shuts the door... retreats back into the closet.


----------



## izillama

Clover felt like quirking an eyebrow, 'What the f---?'
But she kept her face politely puzzled, "I'm quite partial to rabbits, sir."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover felt like quirking an eyebrow, 'What the f---?'
> But she kept her face politely puzzled, "I'm quite partial to rabbits, sir."




"Oh that's very nice." says Detective Brandt. "My daughter has a rabbit, they make wonderful pets. I did notice that you also have two rats that were sharing the cage with your rabbit." The RHD looks just as confused as the rest of you and raises an eyebrow at Brandt. He says "Detective Brandt, what exactly does this have to do with your investigation?" The detective looks over at the man behind the desk and you can see a sort of smile form on his face. 

"Well nothing Mr. Berns, it's just that when we looked at the blueprints for that house we found that a sewer system runs just underneath. We haven't gotten a chance to investigate the house thoroughly as we are still collecting evidence. It seems that the man living there, Jacob Prestor, was very into science...chemistry to be exact. We found a number of broken vials and what look like lab tables in a rather large area of the house. We are trying to find out if the fire was caused by a possible chemical reaction. We are almost certain that it was arson but we have to make sure." He looks over at Clover again, "Ms. Edwards, we have gotten reports of people going missing in the area. Heck, there was even a report from this scruffy looking kid about a "vampire" attack. If you saw something, anything...or anyone who looked suspicious in the area the night of the fire it could really help us in our case. Evidence supposrts the fact that a vast majority of the time an arsonist will hang around close to the scene of their crime because they like to get some kind of sick pleasure from it."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> He lets out a surprised gasp at the girl, remembering his vow he stands and thinks fast. Should he attempt to reason with her? Should he knock her out? Hmm.. perhaps he should try playing the dumb foreigner route...
> 
> "Suis désolé! Me.. eh.. how you say, am sorry!" As he talks he averts his eyes, he is still dressed as a priest. "I was looking for..ah.. salle de banes...er men's bathroom? I have to take part in the university chapel... something about common core curriculum... so men's bathroom s'il vous plaît?"
> 
> She just awkwardly points outside, to the door facing opposite to the women's room. He politely nods, blushing, and excuses himself... Once he is out of view he walks back upstairs... his plan having failed he figures it might be best to wait for the girls in their room. He steps back upstairs, utilizing his training in ninjutsu, silently cross-stepping and rolling out of view when appropiate, avoiding windows and open doors. He finds his way back to the room and shuts the door... retreats back into the closet.




Koln
[sblock]
You sit alone and in the dark, defeated. 'At least I tried' you think to yourself. All of a sudden you hear a noise, like wind howling through trees, coming from behind you and you feel a cool breeze. You reach back to touch the back of the closet and fall backwards onto snow. You look around you and you are in a forest. You get back on your feet and look around, pine trees surround you in every direction although there is a fairly distinct path in front of you. You see a feint light, almost like that of a lamp post off in the distance. Your sharp ears can pick up the sound of someone walking in the woods past the lamp post and they are getting closer...
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> You sit alone and in the dark, defeated. 'At least I tried' you think to yourself. All of a sudden you hear a noise, like wind howling through trees, coming from behind you and you feel a cool breeze. You reach back to touch the back of the closet and fall backwards onto snow. You look around you and you are in a forest. You get back on your feet and look around, pine trees surround you in every direction although there is a fairly distinct path in front of you. You see a feint light, almost like that of a lamp post off in the distance. Your sharp ears can pick up the sound of someone walking in the woods past the lamp post and they are getting closer...




His head is in his hands, grumbling to himself. "No.. stop trying to comfort me Socrates... I can't follow them without going outside. I run too much of a risk of getting noticed... I just hope they're ok, especially Clover. That poor innocent girl has no idea what she has gotten herself into... 

At that moment he hears wind... and feels it on the back of his neck... In the next instant he is on his back into snow, his eyes looking straight up at the grey sky. He scrambles to his feet, dusting the snow off of his clothes, grumbling about how he sorely needs to change his clothes...
 He looks around, wilderness, snow, and trees everywhere...
"Am I back in Siberia...?"
He wonders aloud to himself, struggling to remember what little Russian he knows...
He squints into the distance towards the source of the footprints...


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Oh that's very nice." says Detective Brandt. "My daughter has a rabbit, they make wonderful pets. I did notice that you also have two rats that were sharing the cage with your rabbit." The RHD looks just as confused as the rest of you and raises an eyebrow at Brandt. He says "Detective Brandt, what exactly does this have to do with your investigation?" The detective looks over at the man behind the desk and you can see a sort of smile form on his face.
> 
> "Well nothing Mr. Berns, it's just that when we looked at the blueprints for that house we found that a sewer system runs just underneath. We haven't gotten a chance to investigate the house thoroughly as we are still collecting evidence. It seems that the man living there, Jacob Prestor, was very into science...chemistry to be exact. We found a number of broken vials and what look like lab tables in a rather large area of the house. We are trying to find out if the fire was caused by a possible chemical reaction. We are almost certain that it was arson but we have to make sure." He looks over at Clover again, "Ms. Edwards, we have gotten reports of people going missing in the area. Heck, there was even a report from this scruffy looking kid about a "vampire" attack. If you saw something, anything...or anyone who looked suspicious in the area the night of the fire it could really help us in our case. Evidence supposrts the fact that a vast majority of the time an arsonist will hang around close to the scene of their crime because they like to get some kind of sick pleasure from it."




At this statement, Clover found the eye of the needle. 'Tell the truth. It will set you free. Truly.'
Letting her theatrical skills surface, Clover covered her mouth and averted her eyes. Then, she let the tears begin to flow, and she sniffed them back meekly, "I... I'm sorry, sir. Sarah and I didn't quite tell the whole truth. You see, we were over there for a party. When we left to catch the shuttle back to the University... there was a strange man. In a trench coat. He... he made us very uncomfortable. He seemed very... shifty. As though he were guilty of something. He asked us for money. He wanted to make a call. I gave him the change for the pay phone, and we thought we should call the police on him. He... he was very odd. But, we were so shaken up, what with the fire and the man, that we decided just to leave the scene and get back here as quickly as possible."
Clover then looked the detective straight in the eyes. She made sure to tear up even more theatrically, making her eyes innocent and as wide as saucers. Her lip quivered feebly, "I suppose you can say that we're to blame, leaving the scene of a crime. But we were so scared! Please... sir... are we in _trouble_?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> His head is in his hands, grumbling to himself. "No.. stop trying to comfort me Socrates... I can't follow them without going outside. I run too much of a risk of getting noticed... I just hope they're ok, especially Clover. That poor innocent girl has no idea what she has gotten herself into...
> 
> At that moment he hears wind... and feels it on the back of his neck... In the next instant he is on his back into snow, his eyes looking straight up at the grey sky. He scrambles to his feet, dusting the snow off of his clothes, grumbling about how he sorely needs to change his clothes...
> He looks around, wilderness, snow, and trees everywhere...
> "Am I back in Siberia...?"
> He wonders aloud to himself, struggling to remember what little Russian he knows...
> He squints into the distance towards the source of the footprints...




Koln
[sblock]
As you look out towards the lantern you see a strange sort of man walk out of the woods and stand within the circle of light. He has curly hair and pointed ears but the strangest feature about him has to be his bottom half. He looks to you like a satyr from fairy tails you read long ago, he has hooves for feet and a little goat tail. He doesn't seem to feel the need for pants either as his whole bottom half is covered in fur. You see he's carrying a box with him and he seems to be frantically waiting for someone.

I'll rolepaly the satyr man so stop after you approach him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> As you look out towards the lantern you see a strange sort of man walk out of the woods and stand within the circle of light. He has curly hair and pointed ears but the strangest feature about him has to be his bottom half. He looks to you like a satyr from fairy tails you read long ago, he has hooves for feet and a little goat tail. He doesn't seem to feel the need for pants either as his whole bottom half is covered in fur. You see he's carrying a box with him and he seems to be frantically waiting for someone.
> 
> I'll rolepaly the satyr man so stop after you approach him.




Koln rubs his eyes in disbelief, approaching the satyr... this is something out of some children's fantasy book it seems...

"Er... hello there... I am Koln Clergue... where in God's name am I?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> At this statement, Clover found the eye of the needle. 'Tell the truth. It will set you free. Truly.'
> Letting her theatrical skills surface, Clover covered her mouth and averted her eyes. Then, she let the tears begin to flow, and she sniffed them back meekly, "I... I'm sorry, sir. Sarah and I didn't quite tell the whole truth. You see, we were over there for a party. When we left to catch the shuttle back to the University... there was a strange man. In a trench coat. He... he made us very uncomfortable. He seemed very... shifty. As though he were guilty of something. He asked us for money. He wanted to make a call. I gave him the change for the pay phone, and we thought we should call the police on him. He... he was very odd. But, we were so shaken up, what with the fire and the man, that we decided just to leave the scene and get back here as quickly as possible."
> Clover then looked the detective straight in the eyes. She made sure to tear up even more theatrically, making her eyes innocent and as wide as saucers. Her lip quivered feebly, "I suppose you can say that we're to blame, leaving the scene of a crime. But we were so scared! Please... sir... are we in _trouble_?"




Bluff Roll (DC15)
1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16) 


"Calm down dear it's okay. No, you're not in trouble." the Detective says to Clover trying to calm her down. He places a hand on Clover's shoulder which sends a tingle of hunger through her. He then withdraws his hand and looks at Clover almost as if he doesn't really believe her story. "From the little I know about Jacob I wouldn't have thought of him as someone to hold many parties, but hey you know what they say, never judge a book by it's cover! Anyway, a man in a trench coat you say? Interesting, did you get a good look at him? What made him so strange?" Detective Brandt takes out a notepad and begins scribbling things down feverishly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln rubs his eyes in disbelief, approaching the satyr... this is something out of some children's fantasy book it seems...
> 
> "Er... hello there... I am Koln Clergue... where in God's name am I?"




Koln

[sblock]
The satyr jumps up and down excitedly at the site of you. "Koln! I've been waiting for you! You're in the fae realm, I have no idea how this has come to be though." The satyr grabs your hand "You must come with me quick, lest the other changelings find you here!" You follow the satyr through the woods a little distance before you find a small hut that has a single little door and a window in front. There is a little chimney on the roof spouting smoke. The satyr leads you inside and where you thought there was no possible way you would fit inside this little house, you find that there is plenty of room for a normal size person. The house is but a single room with a fireplace, a chair, and a bed. There is a kettle cooking some kind of stew sitting over the fire in the fireplace. "Have a seat Koln." the satyr gestures to the chair. "My name is Tumnus, I'm a changeling. We are all magical faerie beings here and most of us don't trust outsiders. I however, was told to expect an outsider and I have something to give you." Tumnus presents the box to you and when you open it you find what looks like some kind of tazer inside. "I wonder what the devil that could be for?" Tumnus says.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

‘At what point did I say that we were at his house for a party, you idiot?’
  Clover sighed internally, then, she continued to look at the detective with doe-eyed innocence, sniffing back tears and even managing a shy little smile as he tried to console her. But still, he didn’t seem to believe her.
  ‘Well, time for more theatrics. And really, Ruby, any time you want to jump in would be okay by me.’ Ruby had just been sitting there like some sort of beautifully gothic porcelain doll. Very pretty to look at. Too quiet to be of any use. 
  When Detective Brandt asked her about the man and took out his notepad, Clover really did avert her eyes to help her remember, ‘Hm… let’s see. He really _was_ strange. No lie there.’
  After a moment, she took a calming breath, “Well, he was very tall, sir. Over six feet, I’d have to say. He was at least a head taller than myself. I think he was white, but… he seemed very tan. Almost dark. I don’t know. It might have been the light. What do you think, Sarah?”
  Ruby continued to sit there, pretty as a picture. She managed to shrug and she kept her eyes lowered, shyly, “Yes. Like he had been in the sun too long.”
  ‘Well, I guess that’s all we’re going to get from her. Now, what else?’
  Clover nodded, “I’m pretty sure he had dark hair. But he had on some sort of wide-brimmed hat, too. And a long trench coat. Both were black. It occurred to us afterwards, sir, that he was dressed like some sort of spy. Like he had just come from a party himself. But then, his outfit was too… it was just too _much_, sir, to be have been just a simple costume.”
  She composed herself, recalling his mannerisms, “The first time we saw him he was at the payphone. I guess he didn’t have any money, because he cursed loudly and violently slammed his fist against the phone. It was almost as though his phone call was a life and death situation. He seemed frantic. He even approached Sarah and myself for change. But… I didn’t like the way he looked at us one bit, sir.”
  She blushed, “After all, the two of us weren’t wearing much… as far as costumes go.”
  She saw the detective’s ears go slightly red.
  Clover nodded and drew herself up for the dramatic ending, “So… to get rid of him, Sarah and I gave him change. He thanked us and all, but it didn’t seem like he left our company very willingly. He walked away ever so slowly. It also occurred to us that he might be drunk. But… he seemed quite sober, sir. His breath didn’t smell of alcohol. We would know. He got… a little too close for comfort.”
  She blushed again and saw that, next to her, Ruby’s eyes were still politely swept down towards her lap, where her clean, ivory hands sat calmly clasped.
  ‘Hm… I should start taking notes. She’s so proper!’
  Then, the girls waited for the Detective’s reply.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> ‘At what point did I say that we were at his house for a party, you idiot?’
> Clover sighed internally, then, she continued to look at the detective with doe-eyed innocence, sniffing back tears and even managing a shy little smile as he tried to console her. But still, he didn’t seem to believe her.
> ‘Well, time for more theatrics. And really, Ruby, any time you want to jump in would be okay by me.’ Ruby had just been sitting there like some sort of beautifully gothic porcelain doll. Very pretty to look at. Too quiet to be of any use.
> When Detective Brandt asked her about the man and took out his notepad, Clover really did avert her eyes to help her remember, ‘Hm… let’s see. He really _was_ strange. No lie there.’
> After a moment, she took a calming breath, “Well, he was very tall, sir. Over six feet, I’d have to say. He was at least a head taller than myself. I think he was white, but… he seemed very tan. Almost dark. I don’t know. It might have been the light. What do you think, Sarah?”
> Ruby continued to sit there, pretty as a picture. She managed to shrug and she kept her eyes lowered, shyly, “Yes. Like he had been in the sun too long.”
> ‘Well, I guess that’s all we’re going to get from her. Now, what else?’
> Clover nodded, “I’m pretty sure he had dark hair. But he had on some sort of wide-brimmed hat, too. And a long trench coat. Both were black. It occurred to us afterwards, sir, that he was dressed like some sort of spy. Like he had just come from a party himself. But then, his outfit was too… it was just too _much_, sir, to be have been just a simple costume.”
> She composed herself, recalling his mannerisms, “The first time we saw him he was at the payphone. I guess he didn’t have any money, because he cursed loudly and violently slammed his fist against the phone. It was almost as though his phone call was a life and death situation. He seemed frantic. He even approached Sarah and myself for change. But… I didn’t like the way he looked at us one bit, sir.”
> She blushed, “After all, the two of us weren’t wearing much… as far as costumes go.”
> She saw the detective’s ears go slightly red.
> Clover nodded and drew herself up for the dramatic ending, “So… to get rid of him, Sarah and I gave him change. He thanked us and all, but it didn’t seem like he left our company very willingly. He walked away ever so slowly. It also occurred to us that he might be drunk. But… he seemed quite sober, sir. His breath didn’t smell of alcohol. We would know. He got… a little too close for comfort.”
> She blushed again and saw that, next to her, Ruby’s eyes were still politely swept down towards her lap, where her clean, ivory hands sat calmly clasped.
> ‘Hm… I should start taking notes. She’s so proper!’
> Then, the girls waited for the Detective’s reply.




Before Detective Brandt can even respond the RHD interjects "Angelica, did the man...touch you? Or try to harm you in any way?" Detective Brandt seems a little turned off by the RHD's question but seems to go along with it. He looks over at Ruby who has been quiet the whole time "Sarah, you have been rather quiet this whole time, is there anything that you could add to help with this investigation? I'd like to know if you two knew Jacob Prestor personally and if so, if there was anything you knew about him that could lead up to the burning of his house and possibly his murder."

There, now Ruby can say something


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> [sblock]
> The satyr jumps up and down excitedly at the site of you. "Koln! I've been waiting for you! You're in the fae realm, I have no idea how this has come to be though." The satyr grabs your hand "You must come with me quick, lest the other changelings find you here!" You follow the satyr through the woods a little distance before you find a small hut that has a single little door and a window in front. There is a little chimney on the roof spouting smoke. The satyr leads you inside and where you thought there was no possible way you would fit inside this little house, you find that there is plenty of room for a normal size person. The house is but a single room with a fireplace, a chair, and a bed. There is a kettle cooking some kind of stew sitting over the fire in the fireplace. "Have a seat Koln." the satyr gestures to the chair. "My name is Tumnus, I'm a changeling. We are all magical faerie beings here and most of us don't trust outsiders. I however, was told to expect an outsider and I have something to give you." Tumnus presents the box to you and when you open it you find what looks like some kind of tazer inside. "I wonder what the devil that could be for?" Tumnus says.
> [/sblock]




He blinks, looking around inside the hut of the satyr... Changelings...? 

"Er... hello there, Mr. Tumnus...?" He takes the box, opening it and tilts his head to the side. "A tazer...? Anyway, what am I doing here? My..friends.. need me back in reality."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> He blinks, looking around inside the hut of the satyr... Changelings...?
> 
> "Er... hello there, Mr. Tumnus...?" He takes the box, opening it and tilts his head to the side. "A tazer...? Anyway, what am I doing here? My..friends.. need me back in reality."




Koln
[sblock]
Mr. Tumnus starts prancing around gleefuly "Surely you must have been chosen by some greater power to come here. Only they would grant you with such a great gift!" Mr. Tumnus stops prancing and pulls himself together into a more serious tone "If the Powers That Be chose you to recieve this gift then I would think that only they can send you back. In the meantime, I wonder what this magical device from the gods does."
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Before Detective Brandt can even respond the RHD interjects "Angelica, did the man...touch you? Or try to harm you in any way?" Detective Brandt seems a little turned off by the RHD's question but seems to go along with it. He looks over at Ruby who has been quiet the whole time "Sarah, you have been rather quiet this whole time, is there anything that you could add to help with this investigation? I'd like to know if you two knew Jacob Prestor personally and if so, if there was anything you knew about him that could lead up to the burning of his house and possibly his murder."




'Murder!'
Clover felt herself start at the mention of murder, and she could sense Ruby next to her do the same. It seemed like Ruby had known this Jacob person personally. Clover, of course, had never met him at all. But it seemed as though Ruby had held him dear to her heart. And now... his murder...?
Ruby was in shock next to Clover. In the meantime, Clover took the time to answer her RHD's question. 'Really? Could I get away with a harassment case?' She wasn't too sure she wanted to push it.
So instead, she shook her head, "No. He didn't do anything. It was just his... demeanor. It frightened us. If anything, he looked at us quite inappropriately."
She waited for Ruby to speak. Perhaps to come up with something else to say?


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> 'Murder!'
> Clover felt herself start at the mention of murder, and she could sense Ruby next to her do the same. It seemed like Ruby had known this Jacob person personally. Clover, of course, had never met him at all. But it seemed as though Ruby had held him dear to her heart. And now... his murder...?
> Ruby was in shock next to Clover. In the meantime, Clover took the time to answer her RHD's question. 'Really? Could I get away with a harassment case?' She wasn't too sure she wanted to push it.
> So instead, she shook her head, "No. He didn't do anything. It was just his... demeanor. It frightened us. If anything, he looked at us quite inappropriately."
> She waited for Ruby to speak. Perhaps to come up with something else to say?



Ruby's eyes were saddened at the thought of Jacob's murder. She tried to hold her composure, for her sire had shared a part of her she had not felt before. She then decided to finally speak after her thoughts were properly organized. She looked up at the detective earnestly. 
"Sir, I have read about Prestor in my own studies. I plan on attending a school of science one day and it truly breaks my heart that he could be murdered. From what I have heard from my high school teacher's he has a brilliant mind...She then changed her mood back to the strange jacket man and looked embarrased. "The man we are describing made me uncomfortable especially. Clover is like my big sister and all we wanted to do was get back to the University. All I know was he looked like he was in a big hurry to go somewhere after he approached us. I could not tell if he was on foot or went to his vehicle." She spoke as she made herself shudder. She was good at being shy, but she had to push it further.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Mr. Tumnus starts prancing around gleefuly "Surely you must have been chosen by some greater power to come here. Only they would grant you with such a great gift!" Mr. Tumnus stops prancing and pulls himself together into a more serious tone "If the Powers That Be chose you to recieve this gift then I would think that only they can send you back. In the meantime, I wonder what this magical device from the gods does."
> [/sblock]





"Silence. There is only one true God. Now.." He takes the tazer out of the box and presses the button, observing what happens."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Silence. There is only one true God. Now.." He takes the tazer out of the box and presses the button, observing what happens."




Koln
[sblock]
At the press of a button small bolts of lightning shoot out of the two prongs of the tazer. Tumnus jumps back,"Truley amazing!" he says. "A device that can summon lightning! Surely this calls for song!" Tumnus goes over to a dresser that stands by his bedside and opens a drawer. He produces an aulos, a flute-like instrument with two pipes. "Ah, here it is! I wonder, what to play..."
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's eyes were saddened at the thought of Jacob's murder. She tried to hold her composure, for her sire had shared a part of her she had not felt before. She then decided to finally speak after her thoughts were properly organized. She looked up at the detective earnestly.
> "Sir, I have read about Prestor in my own studies. I plan on attending a school of science one day and it truly breaks my heart that he could be murdered. From what I have heard from my high school teacher's he has a brilliant mind...She then changed her mood back to the strange jacket man and looked embarrased. "The man we are describing made me uncomfortable especially. Clover is like my big sister and all we wanted to do was get back to the University. All I know was he looked like he was in a big hurry to go somewhere after he approached us. I could not tell if he was on foot or went to his vehicle." She spoke as she made herself shudder. She was good at being shy, but she had to push it further.




Detective Brandt can sense true sorrow in Ruby's voice. "I'm so sorry. Actually we have yet to find a body, normally in a fire, even a very bad one, we can find at least some traces of a victim. In this case we have found nothing. We are going to be searching the crime scene some more today." Suddenly Detective Brandt's cell phone rings from his pocket. He takes it out, "Detective Brandt here". You hear a muffled voice coming from the phone and although you can't make out what the voice is saying, you can tell from the expression on Brandt's face that he is very intrigued. "You found what? Blood?" he says in a surprised voice. "I'll be right there, don't touch anything else." Detective Brandt closes his phone and gets up off the chair. "I'm sorry, I must be going. You ladies have helped a lot, thank you for your cooperation." As the RHD begins to stand Detective Brandt says "Thank you Mr. Berns but I'll show myself out." with that he heads out the door. Mr. Berns says to you "I'm glad to see you ladies are alright. I hope you've told your parents what happened. I'm afraid I have to get going myself, I have a meeting to go to." Mr. Berns escorts you both out of the office. "If you two need anything don't hesitate to come to me." He closes the door to his office behind you and leaves the building. You notice now that a thick fog has formed and that it's now raining a little outside. You think to yourselves how lucky you were that the weather turned out the way it did. You feel tired, like you haven't slept for hours.


----------



## izillama

Clover and Ruby stand for a moment in silence, both of them keeping to their own thoughts.
'If they didn't find a body, how could they call it a murder? Why not just call it arson?'
She saw that Ruby was also thinking deeply about something, too, but she didn't want to ask what just yet. Both of them had been through a long morning and actually felt quite tired. 
Vampires shouldn't be awake during the day, but what with the dreams it could not be helped.
After a moment, Clover smiled at Ruby, recalling how the girl had wanted to see the University, "Ruby? Since I assume that Koln's a big boy and can take care of himself, and since there's no shred of sun outside at all today, would you like to accompany me over to the College of Business? It's a five minute walk from here, so you would get to see some of the University. Professor Jones... um... Vince from last night... wanted to talk to me at some point, and I know that he has office hours now. Do you mind? You can go back upstairs and sleep, if you want to."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover and Ruby stand for a moment in silence, both of them keeping to their own thoughts.
> 'If they didn't find a body, how could they call it a murder? Why not just call it arson?'
> She saw that Ruby was also thinking deeply about something, too, but she didn't want to ask what just yet. Both of them had been through a long morning and actually felt quite tired.
> Vampires shouldn't be awake during the day, but what with the dreams it could not be helped.
> After a moment, Clover smiled at Ruby, recalling how the girl had wanted to see the University, "Ruby? Since I assume that Koln's a big boy and can take care of himself, and since there's no shred of sun outside at all today, would you like to accompany me over to the College of Business? It's a five minute walk from here, so you would get to see some of the University. Professor Jones... um... Vince from last night... wanted to talk to me at some point, and I know that he has office hours now. Do you mind? You can go back upstairs and sleep, if you want to."



At last the interrogation was over. Ruby's was deep in thought about the whole chain of events that went on earlier. 'Blood..oh no.."
She shook out of her thoughts once Clover asked her to accompany her to a tour of the College of Business. Delighted, Ruby hopped up an down real quick like an overgrown pup and nodded her head. "That would be wonderful!" Who would sleep at an opportunity like this.... : 3


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> At the press of a button small bolts of lightning shoot out of the two prongs of the tazer. Tumnus jumps back,"Truley amazing!" he says. "A device that can summon lightning! Surely this calls for song!" Tumnus goes over to a dresser that stands by his bedside and opens a drawer. He produces an aulos, a flute-like instrument with two pipes. "Ah, here it is! I wonder, what to play..."
> [/sblock]




He pockets the small tazer, looking at the Satyr with a bit of confusion... he is obviously a heathen... so he should die, or so his instinct tells him. Instead Koln just shakes his head, "I'm sorry, I do not mean to be rude, but Socrates needs me back in reality, so I would quite like to take my leave now..."


----------



## izillama

*At the College of Business*



ladyphoenix said:


> At last the interrogation was over. Ruby's was deep in thought about the whole chain of events that went on earlier. 'Blood..oh no.."
> She shook out of her thoughts once Clover asked her to accompany her to a tour of the College of Business. Delighted, Ruby hopped up an down real quick like an overgrown pup and nodded her head. "That would be wonderful!" Who would sleep at an opportunity like this.... : 3




Even with the icky weather, Clover still found the campus of the University absolutely lovely and picturesque. This had been one of the reasons that she had chosen to go there in the first place. The buildings were old and stately, the air was fresh and clean, and the mountains loomed majestically in the distance. The only thing, if one will recall, is that Clover wasn't too fond of the darkness. 
To give Ruby a treat, she took the girl on a roundabout route to tour the campus. The entire time, the sky remained steely and they kept getting pelted with raindrops every now and then. 
The entire time, Ruby skipped along beside her like a puppy. 'Hm... Ruby's normally so calm. But when she gets excited, she _really_ bounces off the walls! I wonder if she was always like that, or if that's a product of her being a vampire? Just like how I'm now throwing out profanities left and right...' She laughed inwardly.
Seeing the business building up ahead, Clover tried to strike up a conversation with Ruby. She realized that she had been rude and didn't know anything about the other girl at all! She kept asking herself questions that she hadn't bothered getting answers to.
Glancing kindly at the Almish girl, she smiled, "Ruby? I haven't gotten to ask you yet. What part of the country do you come from? And, only because I was wondering before, how old are you?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> He pockets the small tazer, looking at the Satyr with a bit of confusion... he is obviously a heathen... so he should die, or so his instinct tells him. Instead Koln just shakes his head, "I'm sorry, I do not mean to be rude, but Socrates needs me back in reality, so I would quite like to take my leave now..."




Koln
[sblock]
Your words seem to cut deep into Mr. Tumnus's fit of joy. He all of a sudden looks very dejected. "I'm sorry sir.", he says. "I just love to play my flute though...if you would hear just one song I promise to let you go back on your merry way."

And you can thank the girls for not coming to check on you 
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Your words seem to cut deep into Mr. Tumnus's fit of joy. He all of a sudden looks very dejected. "I'm sorry sir.", he says. "I just love to play my flute though...if you would hear just one song I promise to let you go back on your merry way."
> 
> And you can thank the girls for not coming to check on you
> [/sblock]




He sighs and nods... "Ok.. I apologize for my rudeness... one song then sir, but then I really need to get back."

From the start I knew those girls would be the death of my character, especially Clover.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Even with the icky weather, Clover still found the campus of the University absolutely lovely and picturesque. This had been one of the reasons that she had chosen to go there in the first place. The buildings were old and stately, the air was fresh and clean, and the mountains loomed majestically in the distance. The only thing, if one will recall, is that Clover wasn't too fond of the darkness.
> To give Ruby a treat, she took the girl on a roundabout route to tour the campus. The entire time, the sky remained steely and they kept getting pelted with raindrops every now and then.
> The entire time, Ruby skipped along beside her like a puppy. 'Hm... Ruby's normally so calm. But when she gets excited, she _really_ bounces off the walls! I wonder if she was always like that, or if that's a product of her being a vampire? Just like how I'm now throwing out profanities left and right...' She laughed inwardly.
> Seeing the business building up ahead, Clover tried to strike up a conversation with Ruby. She realized that she had been rude and didn't know anything about the other girl at all! She kept asking herself questions that she hadn't bothered getting answers to.
> Glancing kindly at the Almish girl, she smiled, "Ruby? I haven't gotten to ask you yet. What part of the country do you come from? And, only because I was wondering before, how old are you?"



Looking all around, Ruby was astonished by the timeless beauty the buildings held as Clover gave her the tour. Compared to the cold and stagnant city buildings of Denver, these buildings seem to hold more life as if they emerged from a life-size painting. 
At one point they both stopped and Clover asked her some questions with a smile about where she was from and how old she was. Ruby twisted her hair with one hand, she wasn't used to talking about herself as much, but she was glad this is only an informal questioning as opposed to the stressful interrogation earlier.
"Well, I was raised in a village in Wisconsin. Very rural and slow compared to the city life here. We would do the Lord's work in our chores and prayers, then settle with our families at sundown." She then smiled at the next question. "I am twenty years old, one of the youngest of 8 siblings.. I guess I will forever be that way even though I was transformed not too long ago."

She stopped between her thoughts again and gave her a serious look. "There's something I must let you know. I was aquainted with Jacob Prestor beforehand... He.. was my sire.." Gritting her teeth she continued. "He met me in a club during my Rumspringa when I was 16... Rumspringa was a time when we were allowed to enter society and decide if we wanted to be apart of it or return to the village forever.I didn't want to abandon myfamily, so I chose to stay there.. Jacob traveled to my village after my 20th birthday and embraced me.." Her eyes drifted into sorrow "The he abandoned me, leaving me to figure out how to survive..Somehow I think my bloodline trait as a Gangrel let me figure things out quicker..I've traveled to Denver in hopes to find out why he chose me of all people to do this..That's when I found him carrying you two over his shoulder.." She shook her head. "Being so new to this experience, I didn't know he would involve you two until it was too late, and we all ended up in the basement," she concluded. Ruby bowed her head awaiting Clover's reaction to her confessions.


----------



## izillama

Clover allowed her face to remain a blank mask as she took in what Ruby had said to her. Honestly, half of the terminology Ruby had used on her was completely over her head.
She shook her head, "Sire? Embrace? Gangrel? I'm sorry, I don't understand, Ruby."
Then, without thinking, and almost too offhandedly to seem friendly, she spoke again, "But honestly, Ruby, this guy _left you_ to fend for yourself without giving you any clue as to what you were doing or why he had even turned you into a vampire in the first place? That doesn't sound very responsible at all! Why would he do such a thing? Especially to a girl as nice as you? Ruby, I know that his guy was important to you, but in my book it seems like you don't owe him a thing. If anything, he owed _you_! I don't see why you went out of your way to even try and find him, if he treated you that horribly to begin with. And kidnapping me and Koln is unforgivable!"
Clover then actually found herself getting angry. Almost violently, though she was able to control herself as she spoke through gritted teeth, almost whispering, "_Unforgivable_. This man made the us into vampires. A man as nice as Koln? An innocent young woman? _Me_?! Our lives are ruined because of this bastard! If I ever see him... if I ever _meet_ him...!" 
She couldn't even finish her thought. What was her thought? What could she do? What could be done?
She felt helpless.
A pawn in a dark, evil game.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover allowed her face to remain a blank mask as she took in what Ruby had said to her. Honestly, half of the terminology Ruby had used on her was completely over her head.
> She shook her head, "Sire? Embrace? Gangrel? I'm sorry, I don't understand, Ruby."
> Then, without thinking, and almost too offhandedly to seem friendly, she spoke again, "But honestly, Ruby, this guy _left you_ to fend for yourself without giving you any clue as to what you were doing or why he had even turned you into a vampire in the first place? That doesn't sound very responsible at all! Why would he do such a thing? Especially to a girl as nice as you? Ruby, I know that his guy was important to you, but in my book it seems like you don't owe him a thing. If anything, he owed _you_! I don't see why you went out of your way to even try and find him, if he treated you that horribly to begin with. And kidnapping me and Koln is unforgivable!"
> Clover then actually found herself getting angry. Almost violently, though she was able to control herself as she spoke through gritted teeth, almost whispering, "_Unforgivable_. This man made the us into vampires. A man as nice as Koln? An innocent young woman? _Me_?! Our lives are ruined because of this bastard! If I ever see him... if I ever _meet_ him...!"
> She couldn't even finish her thought. What was her thought? What could she do? What could be done?
> She felt helpless.
> A pawn in a dark, evil game.



Ruby never thought about what Clover had said earlier, "In my book it seems like you don't owe him a thing. If anything, he owed you!  
The anger started to cringe the back of her spine as well, but she tried to stifle it. "The last thing he told me was that he was finding a cure for vampirism...But now I am starting to question if we were nothing but guinea pigs to a scientist instead of something more..."She tried to hide read tears. Suddenly something gurgle from deep within her diaphram that could be distinguished as a deep low growl. It sounded like a motorcycle being reved up. Her eyes burned bright green. She clenched at her head and tried to stifle herself again, taking in deep breaths.She has finally reached a revelation.
 "I agree that if we ever find him again, he will have to answer to all of us..."
The she calmly looked into Clover's eyes once more. "We should probably check on Koln, he is probably worried about us.."


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby never thought about what Clover had said earlier, "In my book it seems like you don't owe him a thing. If anything, he owed you!
> The anger started to cringe the back of her spine as well, but she tried to stifle it. "The last thing he told me was that he was finding a cure for vampirism...But now I am starting to question if we were nothing but guinea pigs to a scientist instead of something more..."She tried to hide read tears. Suddenly something gurgle from deep within her diaphram that could be distinguished as a deep low growl. It sounded like a motorcycle being reved up. Her eyes burned bright green. She clenched at her head and tried to stifle herself again, taking in deep breaths.She has finally reached a revelation.
> "I agree that if we ever find him again, he will have to answer to all of us..."
> The she calmly looked into Clover's eyes once more. "We should probably check on Koln, he is probably worried about us.."




Clover heard the low growl in Ruby's throat and found herself staring at the girl pointedly, but remained quiet.
At the suggestion of checking on Koln, she shook her head, "Like I said before, Koln's a big boy. He's probably as tired as we are. Maybe he even went back to bed. Either way, you can go back if you want to. I need to speak to my Professor. Especially..."
She hated the thought!
"If we can't be in sunlight, this might be some of the last light that I ever have the chance to be in. I might as well get my confrontation with Professor Jones over with now. Whether or not you come is up to you."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover heard the low growl in Ruby's throat and found herself staring at the girl pointedly, but remained quiet.
> At the suggestion of checking on Koln, she shook her head, "Like I said before, Koln's a big boy. He's probably as tired as we are. Maybe he even went back to bed. Either way, you can go back if you want to. I need to speak to my Professor. Especially..."
> She hated the thought!
> "If we can't be in sunlight, this might be some of the last light that I ever have the chance to be in. I might as well get my confrontation with Professor Jones over with now. Whether or not you come is up to you."



(sorry I forgot about the professor lol)
Ruby gave herself a v8 and grinned sheepishly. "Your right, lets see your professor, Koln can wait hehe" Koln on the brain bugged her memory at the moment.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> (sorry I forgot about the professor lol)
> Ruby gave herself a v8 and grinned sheepishly. "Your right, lets see your professor, Koln can wait hehe" Koln on the brain bugged her memory at the moment.




You gave yourself a vegetable drink?


----------



## ladyphoenix

It's a smack to the head like in the v8 commercials, lol


----------



## izillama

(Clover rolls her eyes, "Could've had a V8...") *duh*


----------



## Strider_Koln

Is drinking a V8 right now... when is someone gonna get Koln the hell out of Narnia??


----------



## izillama

Whenever Dave decides to progress the story. Now get the hell out of my wardrobe!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> He sighs and nods... "Ok.. I apologize for my rudeness... one song then sir, but then I really need to get back."
> 
> From the start I knew those girls would be the death of my character, especially Clover.




Koln

The joy seems to shoot right back up again inside of the satyr. "Oh joyous day! And this is definitely something worth celebrating! You won't be disappointed." Mr. Tumnus starts playing a melody that almost sounds familiar to you...maybe a psalm from church? He skips around as he plays and you find yourself being lulled into the tune with every note.

Will Save
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)

You find yourself slipping into sleep. You think to yourself 'I probably shouldn't even be awake still, it's still daylight'. You slip off into sleep as Mr. Tumnus continues to play his melody...

Yup, done man! It's all Aly's fault!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> The joy seems to shoot right back up again inside of the satyr. "Oh joyous day! And this is definitely something worth celebrating! You won't be disappointed." Mr. Tumnus starts playing a melody that almost sounds familiar to you...maybe a psalm from church? He skips around as he plays and you find yourself being lulled into the tune with every note.
> 
> Will Save
> 1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)
> 
> You find yourself slipping into sleep. You think to yourself 'I probably shouldn't even be awake still, it's still daylight'. You slip off into sleep as Mr. Tumnus continues to play his melody...
> 
> Yup, done man! It's all Aly's fault!




Koln

You find yourself inside a church, there is a feint melody playing that sounds exactly like the tune that Mr. Tumnus was playing to you. The church is completely empty except for two people who seem to be having a conversation at the front of the room. Both are dressed in robes. You can see that one is a man with slick black hair and the other is a woman with dirty blond hair in pigtails.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> You find yourself inside a church, there is a feint melody playing that sounds exactly like the tune that Mr. Tumnus was playing to you. The church is completely empty except for two people who seem to be having a conversation at the front of the room. Both are dressed in robes. You can see that one is a man with slick black hair and the other is a woman with dirty blond hair in pigtails.




He sits up with a start, rubbing his eyes... was it all a dream? Perhaps he just dozed off again while at work...No.. it couldn't have been a dream... it was much too real... he slowly moves up the aisle to the front of the church, approaching the two seated in front. He knows what's going on....yep, Koln is privy to the conspiracy...

"So.. that damned microwave has been plotting against you two as well, hm?"


----------



## izillama

The College of Business was a rather large, stately building with many Corinthian columns adorning the front facade. It was three stories tall and consisted of endless hallways, dozens of dated, yet historical looking classrooms, and dozens more of professor's offices. 
Professor Jones' office faced South and was one of only three offices in that hallway, the other two of which were not occupied at this time of day.
As expected, there was a light visible beyond the frosted glass door, signaling to Clover that her Professor was, indeed, therein.
'I still don't understand why he would take our story to the police. Was he trying to cause us trouble? Did he think he was doing good? And does he now know what we are? Vampires?'
Before knocking on the door, she looked over to Ruby and nodded at her reassuringly. Though she had found out only a little while ago that she was younger than the Almish girl by only two years, she still felt almost like a big sister to her. Maybe it was their difference in maturity? Ruby was constantly upbeat and chipper. Clover was more serious and cynical. Though Ruby was 20 and she was 18, Clover felt a need to protect the girl who had grown up in such a secluded setting in Wisconsin.
Finally, Clover knocked on the door and called out, "Professor? It's Angelica Edwards. May I come in?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> The College of Business was a rather large, stately building with many Corinthian columns adorning the front facade. It was three stories tall and consisted of endless hallways, dozens of dated, yet historical looking classrooms, and dozens more of professor's offices.
> Professor Jones' office faced South and was one of only three offices in that hallway, the other two of which were not occupied at this time of day.
> As expected, there was a light visible beyond the frosted glass door, signaling to Clover that her Professor was, indeed, therein.
> 'I still don't understand why he would take our story to the police. Was he trying to cause us trouble? Did he think he was doing good? And does he now know what we are? Vampires?'
> Before knocking on the door, she looked over to Ruby and nodded at her reassuringly. Though she had found out only a little while ago that she was younger than the Almish girl by only two years, she still felt almost like a big sister to her. Maybe it was their difference in maturity? Ruby was constantly upbeat and chipper. Clover was more serious and cynical. Though Ruby was 20 and she was 18, Clover felt a need to protect the girl who had grown up in such a secluded setting in Wisconsin.
> Finally, Clover knocked on the door and called out, "Professor? It's Angelica Edwards. May I come in?"




You hear a voice from behind the door. "Angelica? Yes, do come in please." You open the door and step inside the office. Vince is behind a rather large desk with papers scattered all over showing flow charts and legal documents. Vince himself is behind the desk flipping through a black book with no jacket on it. There is a huge map behind him with pins stuck in various locations. Other than the two chairs that sit in front of Vince's desk, there isn't much else on the actual floor, most of what Vince has in his office resides on bookshelves that line both the left and right walls. You close the door behind you revealing a coat rack with a worn out wool fedora and a leather bomber jacket hanging off it.

Vince looks up at you and puts the book down on his desk. "Angelica and...Ruby was it? Good to see you. I have a class soon so I won't have too much time to talk but I'll be back in my office at 6:30. I'm sure you have a lot of questions."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> He sits up with a start, rubbing his eyes... was it all a dream? Perhaps he just dozed off again while at work...No.. it couldn't have been a dream... it was much too real... he slowly moves up the aisle to the front of the church, approaching the two seated in front. He knows what's going on....yep, Koln is privy to the conspiracy...
> 
> "So.. that damned microwave has been plotting against you two as well, hm?"




The two look up at you from their conversation, it's almost as if they didn't hear you coming at all. They stand and face you. You don' know what but something inside you tells you that these two are vampires. The man is tall with Italian features standing almost a foot taller than the woman whom you can tell has a nice figure even though she is covered in a robe. The man speaks first "My, my what do we have here? Are you lost? Or are you simply dreaming?" The woman giggles and chimes in "You have it bad boy. Not sure what's real and what's not?" The man says eerily "I'll be keeping an eye on you" and disappears leaving just you and the woman in the church.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Vince looks up at you and puts the book down on his desk. "Angelica and...Ruby was it? Good to see you. I have a class soon so I won't have too much time to talk but I'll be back in my office at 6:30. I'm sure you have a lot of questions."




Clover felt her anger surge at the suggestion that she and Ruby had "a lot of questions."
'Who does he think he is? _He_ asked _me_ to go out of my way to come in because he had something to discuss. And now he has the audacity to state that _we_ have questions for _him_?! If anything, I should ask why the  he ratted us out, the stupid !'
Clover felt her vision go momentarily red. It would be _so_ easy to slit his throat, drain his blood...!
'Wait? Did I just think about killing my professor? Wow, Clover, get a hold of yourself!'
Finally, she looked at him pointedly, "Our only questions, _sir_, are what did you see, what do you know, and what _possessed_ you to refer the police to us?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover felt her anger surge at the suggestion that she and Ruby had "a lot of questions."
> 'Who does he think he is? _He_ asked _me_ to go out of my way to come in because he had something to discuss. And now he has the audacity to state that _we_ have questions for _him_?! If anything, I should ask why the  he ratted us out, the stupid !'
> Clover felt her vision go momentarily red. It would be _so_ easy to slit his throat, drain his blood...!
> 'Wait? Did I just think about killing my professor? Wow, Clover, get a hold of yourself!'
> Finally, she looked at him pointedly, "Our only questions, _sir_, are what did you see, what do you know, and what _possessed_ you to refer the police to us?"




Vince has a solemn look on his face "It's just as I thought, they got you didn't they...or maybe it was just that Jacob Prestor." He lets out a long drawn out sigh. "I was hoping to throw the police off by making them focus on the fire. It's not everyday I wake up locked in someone's basement but I made no mention of us being down there. I've known Detective Brandt for a long time and I know that he's a sharp fellow but it almost felt like when I was talking with him someone else was pulling the strings." 

Vince starts putting his class materials into a breifcase including a rather large business textbook. "I have a lot to tell you and I'm sure you have a lot to tell me too but I really must run. I'll be back at 6:30. You look pale....maybe you should get some rest." Before you can say anything Vince hurries you out the door and closes his office behind him. You see him walk down the hall and into a classroom leaving you standing at the door to his office.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Vince has a solemn look on his face "It's just as I thought, they got you didn't they...or maybe it was just that Jacob Prestor." He lets out a long drawn out sigh. "I was hoping to throw the police off by making them focus on the fire. It's not everyday I wake up locked in someone's basement but I made no mention of us being down there. I've known Detective Brandt for a long time and I know that he's a sharp fellow but it almost felt like when I was talking with him someone else was pulling the strings."
> 
> Vince starts putting his class materials into a breifcase including a rather large business textbook. "I have a lot to tell you and I'm sure you have a lot to tell me too but I really must run. I'll be back at 6:30. You look pale....maybe you should get some rest." Before you can say anything Vince hurries you out the door and closes his office behind him. You see him walk down the hall and into a classroom leaving you standing at the door to his office.



Ruby also became suspicious of Vince once they spoke to him, but it seems that he could be a victim as well. Since he knew the detective personally, there must be someone else involved that is corrupting the system. Once the professor left, Ruby looked at Clover with a stern face. "I still don't fully trust him, he or someone with the detective might be covering for someone else.. But then again, Vince could be just protecting us from someone else entirely.." She clutched at her chin in these thoughts. "Now I cannot wait till our next meeting with him tonight. I suggest we get some rest, at least if our nightmares don't further disturb us.."
She put her hand on Clover's shoulder in reassurance.


----------



## izillama

*Back at the Dorm*

Feeling defeated and tired, Clover and Ruby made their way back to Clover's dorm. And not a moment too soon, either. As they passed the threshold back into the darkened halls, the sky began to lighten as though the sun were trying to break through.
Up the stairs and round the bend, Clover found herself craving sleep more than ever by the time she swiped her ID card in the door and they passed through the frame into the safety of her room.
It was exactly as they had left it: two disheveled beds and one pile of sheets and blankets haphazardly askew on the floor. But there was one important thing missing...
Clover found herself looking around quickly as she shut the door, "Where's Koln?"
'Shouldn't he be here? Did he go somewhere?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Tale_Weaver said:


> The two look up at you from their conversation, it's almost as if they didn't hear you coming at all. They stand and face you. You don' know what but something inside you tells you that these two are vampires. The man is tall with Italian features standing almost a foot taller than the woman whom you can tell has a nice figure even though she is covered in a robe. The man speaks first "My, my what do we have here? Are you lost? Or are you simply dreaming?" The woman giggles and chimes in "You have it bad boy. Not sure what's real and what's not?" The man says eerily "I'll be keeping an eye on you" and disappears leaving just you and the woman in the church.




Koln

The woman looks you over and you notice that she has striking gray eyes. She smiles and says "You should've had a V8" and slaps you on the head.

Everything is dark but you hear someone crying. You open your eyes slowly and find that you are back in Mr. Tumnus's house. You see him crying in a corner. Your stirring catches Mr. Tumnus's attention and he turns around and looks at you. "Thank goodness!" He says as he runs over to you. "You need to get out of here! If you don't get out now then you'll never be able to leave!"

Figured I'd go with the V8 theme! Clover and Ruby have to make a search check to see if they can find Koln.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby made it back in time with Clover at the dorm.They were both very tired, but Koln was nowhere in sight. Ruby watched as Clover tried to find Koln around the dorm. She knew the place better than she did afterall.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> Figured I'd go with the V8 theme! Clover and Ruby have to make a search check to see if they can find Koln.




...
Clover rolled her eyes, "If I can't find Koln, I have _failed at life_..."

'Hm... Can I find Koln in this tiny dorm room where the only place to hide is under the bed or in the closet???'

1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
Rolling for if I can find Koln. Gee, I wonder??


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> ...
> Clover rolled her eyes, "If I can't find Koln, I have _failed at life_..."
> 
> 'Hm... Can I find Koln in this tiny dorm room where the only place to hide is under the bed or in the closet???'
> 
> 1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
> Rolling for if I can find Koln. Gee, I wonder??




Clover

You easily tackle the obstacle by opening the closet and finding Koln sleeping therein clutching your Personal Protection Device (PPC). He is sleeping so peaceful that it makes your bed seem even more appealing. You feel you just can't leave him in the closet though, nope, he is definitely crushing your beautiful collection of Catholic school uniforms.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> 
> You easily tackle the obstacle by opening the closet and finding Koln sleeping therein. He is sleeping so peaceful that it makes your bed seem even more appealing. You feel you just can't leave him in the closet though, nope, he is definitely crushing your beautiful collection of Catholic school uniforms.




Clover smirked slightly, not wanting to ease Koln out of what looked like such a wonderful sleep. But still, he was crushing her shoes!
Kneeling down, she tried to rouse him from his slumber by shaking him slightly, "Koln? Hey, Koln? Come on. Get out of my closet. Let's go back to sleep."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> The woman looks you over and you notice that she has striking gray eyes. She smiles and says "You should've had a V8" and slaps you on the head.
> 
> Everything is dark but you hear someone crying. You open your eyes slowly and find that you are back in Mr. Tumnus's house. You see him crying in a corner. Your stirring catches Mr. Tumnus's attention and he turns around and looks at you. "Thank goodness!" He says as he runs over to you. "You need to get out of here! If you don't get out now then you'll never be able to leave!"
> 
> Figured I'd go with the V8 theme! Clover and Ruby have to make a search check to see if they can find Koln.







I'm having my v8 right now actually...

He blinks, and rubs his forehead... looking at her. He looks about, looking for where the man went to... It slowly creeps into him that they were vampires... as is he.. how in the name of God could they enter this Holy Place...? Unless something is not as it seems..

His eyes open, again, and he sees the satyr sobbing in the corner. He quickly stands and runs over to him. "Tumnus... are you ok?" He asks, to which the Satyr responds urgently they he must leave. He nods, gently patting the satyr on the back "Thanks for the hospitality btw, friend." and takes his leave out of the hovel.
"Mmph... no... goodbye Mr. Tumnus..." he mumbles out before his eyes slowly open to Clover and Ruby...
"oh... goodmorning girls.. are you two ok? Did things turn out well? I'm sorry I was not there to help... I was busy in... er nevermind, it's not important. Look, Clover... just between us.. I think your microwave is plotting against us... it wants me dead, I'm sure of it.


----------



## izillama

@.@ "Meh?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> @.@ "Meh?"





With a grunt he gets to his feet and walks out of her closet. "Grr.. I really need a change of clothes... So, how did it go girls, are we wanted for murder? I'm happy to see both of you are still walking, so no one had to go out into the sun..." He walks back over to the bed he's been using, grumbling. "Now we wait for sundown before we can move again.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> 
> You easily tackle the obstacle by opening the closet and finding Koln sleeping therein clutching your Personal Protection Device (PPC). He is sleeping so peaceful that it makes your bed seem even more appealing. You feel you just can't leave him in the closet though, nope, he is definitely crushing your beautiful collection of Catholic school uniforms.




I forgot about the tazer. I've changed the post and Koln is holding it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

I'm gonna move things along a little. If you want you can post your actions before going to sleep.

You all easily drift off into a deep sleep as if you haven't slept for days. Being awake during the day just doesn't feel normal to you. You sleep with no incident, any dreams you are no different from any others you've had and by the time you wake up only the most prominent ones stick in your head. 

When you awake you see that the sun has set outside only casting a pale orange glow on the horizon. Clover's clock on her desk reads 5:30pm.

Koln
[sblock]
You feel the need, the need to FEED!! Even the animals are looking pretty good at this point. You would never eat Socrates, but maybe Clover's rat...or that rabbit!
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I'm gonna move things along a little. If you want you can post your actions before going to sleep.
> 
> You all easily drift off into a deep sleep as if you haven't slept for days. Being awake during the day just doesn't feel normal to you. You sleep with no incident, any dreams you are no different from any others you've had and by the time you wake up only the most prominent ones stick in your head.
> 
> When you awake you see that the sun has set outside only casting a pale orange glow on the horizon. Clover's clock on her desk reads 5:30pm.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You feel the need, the need to FEED!! Even the animals are looking pretty good at this point. You would never eat Socrates, but maybe Clover's rat...or that rabbit!
> [/sblock]





Koln wakes, rubbing his eyes and grumbling. He looks at the clock and nods to himself... as the sun falls he rises. Stepping out of bed with a yawn and tossing on his coat he looks around... feeling hungry... He knows for what, and to call it a hunger, as humans understand it, doesn't really sum it up... It's more like half hunger, and half substance addiction. The animals... no, they are innocent.... The girls! No... he is to protect them... besides, from what he's read he knows it won't help... what he needs is Vitae...lifeblood... fresh from a living person... He knows he is a threat to everyone in the university... He must leave...

"So... is anyone else uh... really really "hungry" right now...? Any suggestions...? Because... we should probably get as far away from these kids as possible... "


----------



## izillama

Clover rolled over in bed and opened an eye sleepily to look at Koln, "Nn? Hungry? Mmm... I could go for a hamburger right about now... Yum... With cheese..." 
Clover found herself staring at the ceiling envisioning a hamburger. But as she spoke about craving one, she realized that no, no she didn't crave one at all. 
"No... I take that back... I want... Something else?" She looked at Koln and shrugged, "I don't know. I mean... I _know_. But... I don't know if I know... that I know. You know?"
Everyone gave her a blank stare. Normally, Clover was a little bit more articulate than this!
Clover shook her head to clear her senses, and she sat up, quickly smoothing down her bed hair. 
She again tried to articulate herself as she stared at her feet, "I mean... yes, I'm hungry. But... well, I guess I _know_ what I _should_ be hungry for. But... really? Is that what I'm craving? Blood?"
'No! Don't even think it! Don't think such thoughts! Such horrible, sinful thoughts!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover rolled over in bed and opened an eye sleepily to look at Koln, "Nn? Hungry? Mmm... I could go for a hamburger right about now... Yum... With cheese..."
> Clover found herself staring at the ceiling envisioning a hamburger. But as she spoke about craving one, she realized that no, no she didn't crave one at all.
> "No... I take that back... I want... Something else?" She looked at Koln and shrugged, "I don't know. I mean... I _know_. But... I don't know if I know... that I know. You know?"
> Everyone gave her a blank stare. Normally, Clover was a little bit more articulate than this!
> Clover shook her head to clear her senses, and she sat up, quickly smoothing down her bed hair.
> She again tried to articulate herself as she stared at her feet, "I mean... yes, I'm hungry. But... well, I guess I _know_ what I _should_ be hungry for. But... really? Is that what I'm craving? Blood?"
> 'No! Don't even think it! Don't think such thoughts! Such horrible, sinful thoughts!'




"Yes... blood. you want Blood. Blood Blood Blood.... you see now Clover? I failed you... now we must sin, kill, and feed... quickly! Before we do something we will regret... we must feed off a person, animals are innocent... I suggest we go out tonight, find someone no one would miss.. or perhaps someone really terrible and kill them. It's tough to hear, I know.. but you have no choice..." He takes her hand in his and starts to head to the door with her and Ruby.


----------



## izillama

Clover felt anger surge within her, and she pulled her hand violently away from Koln, narrowing her eyes at him, "Unhand me! Just because you're too weak to fight this horrible... _disease_, doesn't mean I am!"
Stubbornly, she sat down on her bed and crossed her arms, "Go! I'll take my chances here at the dorm. I refuse to drink human blood!"
Her gaze challenged him to retort, if he dare.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover felt anger surge within her, and she pulled her hand violently away from Koln, narrowing her eyes at him, "Unhand me! Just because you're too weak to fight this horrible... _disease_, doesn't mean I am!"
> Stubbornly, she sat down on her bed and crossed her arms, "Go! I'll take my chances here at the dorm. I refuse to drink human blood!"
> Her gaze challenged him to retort, if he dare.




"Sure stay here, then what? You dare hurt Socrates I will have no mercy... C'mon, if you really want I guess we can find some animal for you... or perhaps we could sneak into the nearest hospital or blood clinic. You do not know what will happen if you stay here with your hunger... I do... Just trust me, I've been trying to save you since I've met you, but you're making it extremely difficult. Now let's go."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Sure stay here, then what? You dare hurt Socrates I will have no mercy... C'mon, if you really want I guess we can find some animal for you... or perhaps we could sneak into the nearest hospital or blood clinic. You do not know what will happen if you stay here with your hunger... I do... Just trust me, I've been trying to save you since I've met you, but you're making it extremely difficult. Now let's go."



Ruby awoke at 5:30 along with everyone else. She wasn't as hungry as the others due to her previous feeding, but Koln was almost starving since he used vitae to heal himself earlier. She knew she had to talk to them frankly. "Koln, Iv'e tried to feed off of that one human and you saw what happened. Once you start, you cannot stop! It's like your mind and logic escape your body. Now we can hunt for some anuimals outside if you like, but like you, I don't want to murder, even if it is by accident."
She looked into his eyes with an endearing stare.


----------



## izillama

Even though her stomach was growling and even though Koln and Ruby were both trying to force her outside to feed, Clover still sat on her bed stubbornly and shook her head, "I'll pass. I have a better idea. I'll fend for myself." Quickly, she stood and began, almost manically, pulling on her jacket to go out into the night air. 
'Yes, I have something _much_ better in mind.'
She looked at Socrates. Looked at Pumpkin. And licked her lips.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby awoke at 5:30 along with everyone else. She wasn't as hungry as the others due to her previous feeding, but Koln was almost starving since he used vitae to heal himself earlier. She knew she had to talk to them frankly. "Koln, Iv'e tried to feed off of that one human and you saw what happened. Once you start, you cannot stop! It's like your mind and logic escape your body. Now we can hunt for some anuimals outside if you like, but like you, I don't want to murder, even if it is by accident."
> She looked into his eyes with an endearing stare.




"Ok Ruby... let's go... I am weak... but I don't know if I have it in me to murder the innocent... that includes animals...so you need to help me." He looks into her eyes sincerely, as if to thank her for her compassion.

"Clover, you coming too?"


----------



## izillama

Clover buttoned up her jacket and slowly rotated her head to face Koln. She must have looked ravenous.
"I already told you. I have a better idea. So... _you_ two go hunt down some sort of innocent kid, or drunken bum or whatever. _I_, on the other hand, have my _own_ solution."
'Yeah, I'm acting bitchy. Too ing bad. I'm in the honors program. I might as well take advantage of it.'
And with that, she grabbed her all-access pass to the biology lab and started for the door.
>.<


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover buttoned up her jacket and slowly rotated her head to face Koln. She must have looked ravenous.
> "I already told you. I have a better idea. So... _you_ two go hunt down some sort of innocent kid, or drunken bum or whatever. _I_, on the other hand, have my _own_ solution."
> 'Yeah, I'm acting bitchy. Too ing bad. I'm in the honors program. I might as well take advantage of it.'
> And with that, she grabbed her all-access pass to the biology lab and started for the door.
> >.<



Ruby sighed as she watched Clover take her keys and head out the door. 'Be safe,' she wished her in her thoughts. She  started to walk out the door in disbelief.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover buttoned up her jacket and slowly rotated her head to face Koln. She must have looked ravenous.
> "I already told you. I have a better idea. So... _you_ two go hunt down some sort of innocent kid, or drunken bum or whatever. _I_, on the other hand, have my _own_ solution."
> 'Yeah, I'm acting bitchy. Too ing bad. I'm in the honors program. I might as well take advantage of it.'
> And with that, she grabbed her all-access pass to the biology lab and started for the door.
> >.<




"Wait, you have a pass to a science lab, and you didn't say anything?! Thank God! We are (not) saved!" Koln happlily takes Ruby by the arm and eagerly follows Clover to the lab, hoping there's plenty of preserved blood for the three of them.

*sips V8... btw did you guys see last night's ep of South Park? LOL*


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Wait, you have a pass to a science lab, and you didn't say anything?! Thank God! We are (not) saved!" Koln happlily takes Ruby by the arm and eagerly follows Clover to the lab, hoping there's plenty of preserved blood for the three of them.
> 
> *sips V8... btw did you guys see last night's ep of South Park? LOL*



Ruby just realized what Clover said as well as soon as Koln grabbed her arm,she was a little slow sometimes.. "Whoa, of course, if thats ok with you.."


----------



## izillama

*Clover's Excellent Adventure*

Clover stalked down the hallway, angry. Who was Koln to think that he could force her to feed from a human? Who was Ruby to empower him!?
'Who am I to push away the first friends that I've had in quite a long time?'
"Argh!"
Bursting out of the front doors, she found that she wasn't thinking clearly. Though she was sure by this time that Koln was insane, she wasn't too sure about her own thought processes at the moment, either.
Her vision went red. It was like she was peering through a long tunnel of blood to her destination.
The bio lab.
Her memory was staccato. 
She was in front of her dorm.
Then walking along a pathway.
Passing the College of Business.
'Screw Jones. I don't need him!'
She saw vision after vision of where she was walking. But she couldn't remember what went on between each place. 
College of Business.
West hall.
Cafeterias.
Agriculture lab.
It seemed like she walked forever. Almost in a daze. 
"Angie! Hey!"
_Phoom..._
Clover halted as she heard her name called. She tried her best to rearrange her features into a less-pissed look. Turning slowly, she managed a smile as a boy from one of her classes approached her.
Her biology class, as a matter of fact.
The boy was holding a pile of books. He had obviously just come from the library, "Angie. Where are you doing in this neck of the woods at this time of night? I mean by the science buildings."
Clover laughed, "Not much, I felt like taking a walk."
Her vision surged. This guy looked _so_ yummy.
'No!'
He frowned good-naturedly, "Really? You don't seem like the type."
They both shared a laugh.
The boy started to walk away, "Well, alright Angie. Don't be out by yourself too long, though. It's not safe for a pretty girl like you to be out after dark."
She thought she saw him blush.
Clover nodded matter-of-factly, "I'm aware. Thank you."
Then, they said their good-byes and he walked away.
A moment later, Clover was back on her quest. 
Her mission!
The biology building was straight ahead.


----------



## izillama

(Oops, didn't realize that you were coming along for the ride! lol. Hurry up! ^.^)


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover stalked down the hallway, angry. Who was Koln to think that he could force her to feed from a human? Who was Ruby to empower him!?
> 'Who am I to push away the first friends that I've had in quite a long time?'
> "Argh!"
> Bursting out of the front doors, she found that she wasn't thinking clearly. Though she was sure by this time that Koln was insane, she wasn't too sure about her own thought processes at the moment, either.
> Her vision went red. It was like she was peering through a long tunnel of blood to her destination.
> The bio lab.
> Her memory was staccato.
> She was in front of her dorm.
> Then walking along a pathway.
> Passing the College of Business.
> 'Screw Jones. I don't need him!'
> She saw vision after vision of where she was walking. But she couldn't remember what went on between each place.
> College of Business.
> West hall.
> Cafeterias.
> Agriculture lab.
> It seemed like she walked forever. Almost in a daze.
> "Angie! Hey!"
> _Phoom..._
> Clover halted as she heard her name called. She tried her best to rearrange her features into a less-pissed look. Turning slowly, she managed a smile as a boy from one of her classes approached her.
> Her biology class, as a matter of fact.
> The boy was holding a pile of books. He had obviously just come from the library, "Angie. Where are you doing in this neck of the woods at this time of night? I mean by the science buildings."
> Clover laughed, "Not much, I felt like taking a walk."
> Her vision surged. This guy looked _so_ yummy.
> 'No!'
> He frowned good-naturedly, "Really? You don't seem like the type."
> They both shared a laugh.
> The boy started to walk away, "Well, alright Angie. Don't be out by yourself too long, though. It's not safe for a pretty girl like you to be out after dark."
> She thought she saw him blush.
> Clover nodded matter-of-factly, "I'm aware. Thank you."
> Then, they said their good-byes and he walked away.
> A moment later, Clover was back on her quest.
> Her mission!
> The biology building was straight ahead.



Ruby saw Clover take off and sprinted after her, attempting to drag Koln for the ride.
Luckily she was stopped by a boy she probably knew. Ruby finally called out to her "Clover wait!"


----------



## izillama

*Clover's Excellent Adventure*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby saw Clover take off and sprinted after her, attempting to drag Koln for the ride.
> Luckily she was stopped by a boy she probably knew. Ruby finally called out to her "Clover wait!"




"Clover, wait!"
Clover came to a screeching halt as she heard Ruby call out her name from behind her, 'Now what?'
She turned and saw Koln and Ruby sprinting to catch up, just as Clover was about to climb the stairs to the entrance to the biology building.
'Funny, I don't remember offering to _share_.'
She waited patiently for them to catch up. 
She looked at Koln, dressed in full priest garb.
She frowned, "_God_, you look like a _moron_ who hasn't bothered to take off his Halloween costume yet! Don't you have any normal clothes? You stick out like a sore thumb."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover stalked down the hallway, angry. Who was Koln to think that he could force her to feed from a human? Who was Ruby to empower him!?
> 'Who am I to push away the first friends that I've had in quite a long time?'
> "Argh!"
> Bursting out of the front doors, she found that she wasn't thinking clearly. Though she was sure by this time that Koln was insane, she wasn't too sure about her own thought processes at the moment, either.
> Her vision went red. It was like she was peering through a long tunnel of blood to her destination.
> The bio lab.
> Her memory was staccato.
> She was in front of her dorm.
> Then walking along a pathway.
> Passing the College of Business.
> 'Screw Jones. I don't need him!'
> She saw vision after vision of where she was walking. But she couldn't remember what went on between each place.
> College of Business.
> West hall.
> Cafeterias.
> Agriculture lab.
> It seemed like she walked forever. Almost in a daze.
> "Angie! Hey!"
> _Phoom..._
> Clover halted as she heard her name called. She tried her best to rearrange her features into a less-pissed look. Turning slowly, she managed a smile as a boy from one of her classes approached her.
> Her biology class, as a matter of fact.
> The boy was holding a pile of books. He had obviously just come from the library, "Angie. Where are you doing in this neck of the woods at this time of night? I mean by the science buildings."
> Clover laughed, "Not much, I felt like taking a walk."
> Her vision surged. This guy looked _so_ yummy.
> 'No!'
> He frowned good-naturedly, "Really? You don't seem like the type."
> They both shared a laugh.
> The boy started to walk away, "Well, alright Angie. Don't be out by yourself too long, though. It's not safe for a pretty girl like you to be out after dark."
> She thought she saw him blush.
> Clover nodded matter-of-factly, "I'm aware. Thank you."
> Then, they said their good-byes and he walked away.
> A moment later, Clover was back on her quest.
> Her mission!
> The biology building was straight ahead.




After Clover talks to the boy, Koln smirks, teasing her. Ah... amour... young love, I love it, I am French. I think you should give him a little kiss so you two can spend eternity together..." Koln then stops himself, realizing what he's asking... he does not need anymore blood on his hands, speaking of which he sees the bio building straight ahead of them. 
"There it is... I think... Soon Clover we will be satisfied."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Clover, wait!"
> Clover came to a screeching halt as she heard Ruby call out her name from behind her, 'Now what?'
> She turned and saw Koln and Ruby sprinting to catch up, just as Clover was about to climb the stairs to the entrance to the biology building.
> 'Funny, I don't remember offering to _share_.'
> She waited patiently for them to catch up.
> She looked at Koln, dressed in full priest garb.
> She frowned, "_God_, you look like a _moron_ who hasn't bothered to take off his Halloween costume yet! Don't you have any normal clothes? You stick out like a sore thumb."





Hm... I do... afterward we should go shopping, The Vatican blessed me with plenty of money and a large bank account which I should probably empty before they close it. However, by the looks of it, it seems like you're in no need of money either...

Koln then turns to face Ruby. "So you said you were Amish, right? No technology... Check this out, this will freak you out." Koln then reaches in his pocket and takes out a lighter, flicking it on. "Ohhh see Ruby, I instantly made fire, isn't that amazing?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Hm... I do... afterward we should go shopping, The Vatican blessed me with plenty of money and a large bank account which I should probably empty before they close it. However, by the looks of it, it seems like you're in no need of money either...
> 
> Koln then turns to face Ruby. "So you said you were Amish, right? No technology... Check this out, this will freak you out." Koln then reaches in his pocket and takes out a lighter, flicking it on. "Ohhh see Ruby, I instantly made fire, isn't that amazing?"



>,> Ruby rolled her eyes at Koln. "Very amusing, but as you well know, Amish people like me can use things like that, heck we can use propane too. We don't use elect-ri-city, hmph" She purred in a annoyed fashion as she crossed her arms. Then she flashed him a smirk. "Now if you want a real amish woman to show you a thing or two, try making a fire in 30 seconds using only a flint and a couple twigs while juggling pounds of heavy logs on your back" 'Dang where did that come from, Ruby,' she thought as a feral prowess grew from within. It boasted and became like a prideful warrior.
She cleared her throat, "Anyway, Clover I am grateful for you allowing us to join at the last minute."
I'm going tocontinue tommorow after work again, goodnight everyone = )


----------



## izillama

...
"I didn't say for you to come. You just... _did_."
'Ooh, I haven't been shopping in so long... Shopping with Ruby would be fun ^.^'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> After Clover talks to the boy, Koln smirks, teasing her. Ah... amour... young love, I love it, I am French. I think you should give him a little kiss so you two can spend eternity together..." Koln then stops himself, realizing what he's asking... he does not need anymore blood on his hands, speaking of which he sees the bio building straight ahead of them.
> "There it is... I think... Soon Clover we will be satisfied."




Clover uses her key to get inside the Biology Building. Once inside you see a long hallway with seemingly infinite classrooms and labs. The building is still active as it is only about 6:00pm now and classes are still in session. As you walk down the hall you see what would be expected, classrooms with teachers and students, laboratories with people in white lab coats tending to chemicals of all kinds. When you reach the end of the hallway the hall branches left and right. To the right Clover knows that there is a lab where animals are held for the different experiments. To the left there are stairs, when you were outside you could tell that this was a 2 story building. Clover knows that the upstairs is mainly used for storage but there are some classrooms up there and a refrigerated Cadaver Room.

Clover also knows that there is a medical center on the far reaches of campus, it would be a long walk but there is a shuttle that goes there. I'm changing the medical center on the map here to be part of the University of Denver and not the University of Colorado.


----------



## izillama

Clover turns to Ruby and Koln, not sure of thier intentions, "Um... where do you two think you're going, anyway? I'm going that way." She pointed right. "But if you two want actual human blood, I need to take you guys somewhere else..."


----------



## Strider_Koln

> Originally Posted by ladyphoenix
> >,> Ruby rolled her eyes at Koln. "Very amusing, but as you well know, Amish people like me can use things like that, heck we can use propane too. We don't use elect-ri-city, hmph" She purred in a annoyed fashion as she crossed her arms. Then she flashed him a smirk. "Now if you want a real amish woman to show you a thing or two, try making a fire in 30 seconds using only a flint and a couple twigs while juggling pounds of heavy logs on your back" 'Dang where did that come from, Ruby,' she thought as a feral prowess grew from within. It boasted and became like a prideful warrior.
> She cleared her throat, "Anyway, Clover I am grateful for you allowing us to join at the last minute."





Koln blinks at Ruby's response. "Er... did you just purr? Sounded feral too.." Koln thinks for a second, accidently ignoring her little blurb about logs, labor, and being Amish... his head then picks up and says in a knowing tone "Ah.. I think I see.. very fitting..." He goes silent for a bit before  Clover chimes in:



izillama said:


> Clover turns to Ruby and Koln, not sure of thier intentions, "Um... where do you two think you're going, anyway? I'm going that way." She pointed right. "But if you two want actual human blood, I need to take you guys somewhere else..."




"I want PRESERVED human blood yes, so I do not have to kill... I do not care what it's from as long as I see death as little as possible. I do not know what Ruby's thinking, although I believe she too would prefer preserved human blood over living animal blood. If you do kill, Clover, you are aware I will expect a confession and due penance from you. Vampire or not, your soul's ethical fiber is still a concern for me as a lowly shephard for the Lord." As he speaks his eyes tear, the sincerity in his words when he speaks about God seems to hurt him inside someway... he grabs his chest for a moment, as if something was on fire inside and his face contorts to a pained expression, gasping a bit, before abruptly returning to normal...

"We cannot waste anymore time...although it is strictly forbidden, I need to taste blood."


----------



## izillama

Clover's face was stony as she stared into Koln's cool green eyes. Then, she heaved a great sigh and grabbed her fleur de lis, "Yes, I will confess and do penance as needed. But today is not that day."
She snapped her head back up to looking at him, "I warn you, though, that what we are about to do is illegal, unethical, and probably particulaly disgusting." She shut her eyes to compose herself. She wasn't too fond of the biology lab. Cadavers and bags of blood frightened her. 
But then, she had never really meant to end up there in the first place.
Finally, she motioned to them to stay quiet, then she began to lead them up the stairs. Classes were still going on, but with Clover's key they were able to pass into the heart of the biology building in relative silence and with little hastle. 
Upstairs, they finally stood outside of a door that said: 'RESTRICTED- CADAVER STORAGE AND BLOOD BANK'.
Clover shivered a little and swiped her card. The door opened with a swish and chemical air wafted out into the hallway, bombarding their senses. 
Inside was a room of cold, stainless steel. Along one wall were a set of small square doors: cadaver shelves. Along the other wall was the blood bank: glass cases holding pint after pint of crimson blood, backlit with a special light to keep the bags sterile. 
The room was cold and silent.
Like the dead.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover's face was stony as she stared into Koln's cool green eyes. Then, she heaved a great sigh and grabbed her fleur de lis, "Yes, I will confess and do penance as needed. But today is not that day."
> She snapped her head back up to looking at him, "I warn you, though, that what we are about to do is illegal, unethical, and probably particulaly disgusting." She shut her eyes to compose herself. She wasn't too fond of the biology lab. Cadavers and bags of blood frightened her.
> But then, she had never really meant to end up there in the first place.
> Finally, she motioned to them to stay quiet, then she began to lead them up the stairs. Classes were still going on, but with Clover's key they were able to pass into the heart of the biology building in relative silence and with little hastle.
> Upstairs, they finally stood outside of a door that said: 'RESTRICTED- CADAVER STORAGE AND BLOOD BANK'.
> Clover shivered a little and swiped her card. The door opened with a swish and chemical air wafted out into the hallway, bombarding their senses.
> Inside was a room of cold, stainless steel. Along one wall were a set of small square doors: cadaver shelves. Along the other wall was the blood bank: glass cases holding pint after pint of crimson blood, backlit with a special light to keep the bags sterile.
> The room was cold and silent.
> Like the dead.




With his hand on Clover's shoulder, they enter the Blood Bank. He nods, looking over the glasses and their red contents... He knows he should not be greedy, although he assumes they regularly stock up, he doesnt want to take their entire storage, just one or two for now should do...
His expression is shockingly stoic, although he is a priest and always hated killing, the sterile stench and sight of death does nothing to bother him. However he soon stops in his tracks... thinks he hears a voice from one of the cadaver shelves... an enemy is inside.... AN ENEMY! 
"Sh.. stop.. stop, we're not safe girls... Leave it to me!" Koln says bravely, before bolting over to one of the shelves, opening it and looking inside
"AH HA I FOUND YOU SCOUNDREL! YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE SMART ENOUGH TO SNEAK UP ON ME HMM?! PLAYIN DEAD WON'T SAVE Y-er... *poke poke* oh... Heh, no worries girls, our foe is dead." He says happily before returning to the shelves of jars.

As if he were picking out a snack from a cupboard he takes a glass from the shelf. He opens the jar, lifting to his lips and drinks it as if it were a soda and, forgetting his manners, greedily licks out the bottom of the jar with his tongue while facing away from them. He turns, placing the empty jar on a table, rubbing his fanged smile with the back of his sleeve, "Ah... feel much better... " Feeling still slightly insane he turns to Clover, holding a fresh jar up in the air.
"Clover, now is the time to confess any and all sins.... if not we will start communion. 
When the supper was ended he took the cup, held it to his disciples and said, "This is my blood which was shed for you, drink it and remember me." He grins to himself... the words do not hurt him, not this time, he feels nothing... he is numb, it feels so good...


----------



## izillama

(I can't really speak for Ruby, but...) Clover stared at Koln blankly. First the thinking the cadaver was alive thing, and now the thinking that he's Jesus thing?
"Um..."
She thought. No words came.
"Hm..."
Nope, still nothing.
When Clover was speechless, hell would freeze over.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> With his hand on Clover's shoulder, they enter the Blood Bank. He nods, looking over the glasses and their red contents... He knows he should not be greedy, although he assumes they regularly stock up, he doesnt want to take their entire storage, just one or two for now should do...
> His expression is shockingly stoic, although he is a priest and always hated killing, the sterile stench and sight of death does nothing to bother him. However he soon stops in his tracks... thinks he hears a voice from one of the cadaver shelves... an enemy is inside.... AN ENEMY!
> "Sh.. stop.. stop, we're not safe girls... Leave it to me!" Koln says bravely, before bolting over to one of the shelves, opening it and looking inside
> "AH HA I FOUND YOU SCOUNDREL! YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE SMART ENOUGH TO SNEAK UP ON ME HMM?! PLAYIN DEAD WON'T SAVE Y-er... *poke poke* oh... Heh, no worries girls, our foe is dead." He says happily before returning to the shelves of jars.
> 
> As if he were picking out a snack from a cupboard he takes a glass from the shelf. He opens the jar, lifting to his lips and drinks it as if it were a soda and, forgetting his manners, greedily licks out the bottom of the jar with his tongue while facing away from them. He turns, placing the empty jar on a table, rubbing his fanged smile with the back of his sleeve, "Ah... feel much better... " Feeling still slightly insane he turns to Clover, holding a fresh jar up in the air.
> "Clover, now is the time to confess any and all sins.... if not we will start communion.
> When the supper was ended he took the cup, held it to his disciples and said, "This is my blood which was shed for you, drink it and remember me." He grins to himself... the words do not hurt him, not this time, he feels nothing... he is numb, it feels so good...




Ok, A) The room description thing is my job. B) What's with the jars? If anything they would be in blood transfusion bags? Not that human blood in the Bio lab makes any sense anyway. But I guess we'll go with it.

There are very few vials of blood on the shelf (5 to be exact), a light shines over them illuminating them from above making them seem almost heavenly. When Koln drinks he feels refreshed but the taste is bland, like the boring gruel you used to be forced to eat in the diocese. It will have to do for now, this is all you've got. You are all reveling in your perverted blood games when you hear footsteps coming down the hallway.

You all gain 3 blood points from drinking from the vials if you choose to do so.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> With his hand on Clover's shoulder, they enter the Blood Bank. He nods, looking over the glasses and their red contents... He knows he should not be greedy, although he assumes they regularly stock up, he doesnt want to take their entire storage, just one or two for now should do...
> His expression is shockingly stoic, although he is a priest and always hated killing, the sterile stench and sight of death does nothing to bother him. However he soon stops in his tracks... thinks he hears a voice from one of the cadaver shelves... an enemy is inside.... AN ENEMY!
> "Sh.. stop.. stop, we're not safe girls... Leave it to me!" Koln says bravely, before bolting over to one of the shelves, opening it and looking inside
> "AH HA I FOUND YOU SCOUNDREL! YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE SMART ENOUGH TO SNEAK UP ON ME HMM?! PLAYIN DEAD WON'T SAVE Y-er... *poke poke* oh... Heh, no worries girls, our foe is dead." He says happily before returning to the shelves of jars.
> 
> As if he were picking out a snack from a cupboard he takes a glass from the shelf. He opens the jar, lifting to his lips and drinks it as if it were a soda and, forgetting his manners, greedily licks out the bottom of the jar with his tongue while facing away from them. He turns, placing the empty jar on a table, rubbing his fanged smile with the back of his sleeve, "Ah... feel much better... " Feeling still slightly insane he turns to Clover, holding a fresh jar up in the air.
> "Clover, now is the time to confess any and all sins.... if not we will start communion.
> When the supper was ended he took the cup, held it to his disciples and said, "This is my blood which was shed for you, drink it and remember me." He grins to himself... the words do not hurt him, not this time, he feels nothing... he is numb, it feels so good...



^.^; "ehh..amen?" It was really akward when Koln referenced to communion which she knew so well, replacing wine or grape juice with real blood. First he thought the bodies were actually moving and now the sermon out of nowhere. She frowned thinking about what he mentioned earlier about his bloodline and the fact that he would lose her mind. She then also grabbed a vial and slowly had her refueling of vitae. It was very cold and not as fresh, but it beats losing control on a live human any day/night. It felt wrong in many ways, but its what they had to do no matter what. 
She then remembered her outburst from before. She scratched her head and tried to distract Koln from his communion focus at the moment. "Um look Koln, I'm sorry I got defensive about the whole lighter thing, it really wasn't a big deal and all... As for the wierd noises I make, I think I'm going to become more of an animal with this kind of vampirism. I'm not sure exactly though, but.." then she looked at both Clover and Koln. "I'm afraid I will look too scary to you two, ugly and might drive you guys away.."
She tried to hide the vial so it won't be discovered later.
She then heard footsteps approaching. 0.0 Oh nos. 
"We should get out of here fast" she whispered to them.


----------



## izillama

Clover cocked her head slightly as she watched and listened to both her friends. 
She think she understood a little.
Koln: slowly succumbing to insanity. 
Ruby: slowly succumbing to animality.
Clover thought for a moment, wondering about her own vampirism. She still hadn't been able to take a moment for herself to think about everything that had happened. She wanted to sit down with herself and assess what was going on, but she felt like she had a duty to lead this group of ragtag... _youth_. If that was what they could all be called.
She remembered for a moment how valiantly Koln had stood up for her in the club. And she remembered how sweet Ruby normally was. But now, seeing Koln slip out of sanity and seeing Ruby take on more animal-like qualities (violent attacks, purring, growling) Clover began to worry about herself.
'What if I end up insane, too? Or like an animal? What's my vice as a vampire? Do I have one?'
She felt very confused.
She watched, sick to her stomach, as Koln and Ruby drained the jars of blood. She couldn't handle seeing them eagerly slurping up the iron liquid, and she certainly had no intention of joining them. On principal, that is. But the more she thought about it, the more she realized that she craved the same thing as them: blood. And for a moment, she forgot her opposition to the drinking of human blood and considered picking up a jar for herself.
But then, she remembered herself. They were in a cold lab stealing blood for thier own survival. How _could_ this be called survival? It seemed pathetic.
'I don't care how hungry I am. I... _can't do it_. I don't have it in me.'
Clover frowned as she watched her friends feed. She felt left out. But she felt like she didn't have the strength to join in.
Her stomach grumbled.
Suddenly, she heard the sound of approaching footsteps. She covered her mouth too late. She had already cussed, "Oh __."
She blushed as she realized that she had said that outloud.
'They can't find me in here! They'll take my ID card! Hm... maybe we should send Koln out as a decoy...'
'You idiot. Would you think about someone _else_ for once!?'
Quietly, she whispered to Koln and Ruby, "We can't go out of here the same way we came in. There's only one hallway. We're bound to get caught!"
Quickly, she scanned the room, wondering if there might be a place or a way to hide. Or maybe some emergency exit that she hadn't seen before?


 1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)
Searching for a place to hide OR an alternative exit

1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)
Chance of being able to hide if need be (meh, I'm so screwed on this one)





http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1820947/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover cocked her head slightly as she watched and listened to both her friends.
> She think she understood a little.
> Koln: slowly succumbing to insanity.
> Ruby: slowly succumbing to animality.
> Clover thought for a moment, wondering about her own vampirism. She still hadn't been able to take a moment for herself to think about everything that had happened. She wanted to sit down with herself and assess what was going on, but she felt like she had a duty to lead this group of ragtag... _youth_. If that was what they could all be called.
> She remembered for a moment how valiantly Koln had stood up for her in the club. And she remembered how sweet Ruby normally was. But now, seeing Koln slip out of sanity and seeing Ruby take on more animal-like qualities (violent attacks, purring, growling) Clover began to worry about herself.
> 'What if I end up insane, too? Or like an animal? What's my vice as a vampire? Do I have one?'
> She felt very confused.
> She watched, sick to her stomach, as Koln and Ruby drained the jars of blood. She couldn't handle seeing them eagerly slurping up the iron liquid, and she certainly had no intention of joining them. On principal, that is. But the more she thought about it, the more she realized that she craved the same thing as them: blood. And for a moment, she forgot her opposition to the drinking of human blood and considered picking up a jar for herself.
> But then, she remembered herself. They were in a cold lab stealing blood for thier own survival. How _could_ this be called survival? It seemed pathetic.
> 'I don't care how hungry I am. I... _can't do it_. I don't have it in me.'
> Clover frowned as she watched her friends feed. She felt left out. But she felt like she didn't have the strength to join in.
> Her stomach grumbled.
> Suddenly, she heard the sound of approaching footsteps. She covered her mouth too late. She had already cussed, "Oh __."
> She blushed as she realized that she had said that outloud.
> 'They can't find me in here! They'll take my ID card! Hm... maybe we should send Koln out as a decoy...'
> 'You idiot. Would you think about someone _else_ for once!?'
> Quietly, she whispered to Koln and Ruby, "We can't go out of here the same way we came in. There's only one hallway. We're bound to get caught!"
> Quickly, she scanned the room, wondering if there might be a place or a way to hide. Or maybe some emergency exit that she hadn't seen before?
> 
> 
> 1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)
> Searching for a place to hide OR an alternative exit
> 
> 1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)
> Chance of being able to hide if need be (meh, I'm so screwed on this one)




Clover

You search the room high and low and the only feasible place you find the hide is inside the compartments with the cadavers! 

All

With no real time to think about it you jump inside the compartments with the cadavers and listen as the footsteps come to a halt by the room. They pause for a moment and those few moments give you the time to realize that you are literally face-to-face with death as you find yourselves pressed against preserved dead corpses, with your enhanced vision you can see their expressionless faces, their skin even more pale than your own. The footsteps continue and fade away.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> 
> You search the room high and low and the only feasible place you find the hide is inside the compartments with the cadavers!
> 
> All
> 
> With no real time to think about it you jump inside the compartments with the cadavers and listen as the footsteps come to a halt by the room. They pause for a moment and those few moments give you the time to realize that you are literally face-to-face with death as you find yourselves pressed against preserved dead corpses, with your enhanced vision you can see their expressionless faces, their skin even more pale than your own. The footsteps continue and fade away.





Hearing the footsteps quiet Koln quietly pops open the shelve from the inside, peering out... 
"Ok guys, clear" he sharply whispers as he silently climbs out. He thanks the Lord that he had the mind to take his empty vial with him so it wasn't discovered.
"That didn't taste too bad, reminds me of the good ol' days in the monastery."

He turns and helps Ruby out of the shelf, carefully patting her back "Death is something we need to get used to from now on I guess." He then turns and helps Clover out of her body bin.

"Now Ruby, don't worry about it. I understand you got defensive about the lighter simply because you've never seen one before, it's ok. People often attack what they don't understand. Anyway, yes you are becoming more feral... let's just say you're holding up pretty well, I'm shocked you're not chasing cars. You will change, but whatever your outside shifts to it will look beautiful... compared to what is necessarily inside. Sorry to be so bleak, but that is the reality of the situation of your vampiric soul... also, you are a heretic afterall, not a good Catholic like Clover. Fortunately for you, I have gone into retirement from cleansing the flock of 'unwanted.'"


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> 
> You search the room high and low and the only feasible place you find the hide is inside the compartments with the cadavers!
> 
> All
> 
> With no real time to think about it you jump inside the compartments with the cadavers and listen as the footsteps come to a halt by the room. They pause for a moment and those few moments give you the time to realize that you are literally face-to-face with death as you find yourselves pressed against preserved dead corpses, with your enhanced vision you can see their expressionless faces, their skin even more pale than your own. The footsteps continue and fade away.




In her own little body bin, Clover's eyes stared wide as saucers at the body she now shared with. Her face was pressed almost cheek to cheek with hers, and she couldn't help but smell the embalming chemicals rising subtly from the skin, reminding her that this woman once walked, and was now nothing more than a bundle of bones and preserved tissue for biology students to poke around in. 
It freaked her out.
So much in so, that she began to shake violently in fear. She shifted uncomfortably, trying to pull away. But the compartment was too small. She felt the space press in on her. She was terrified! She wanted to get out! 'Let me out! Let me out! Please!' She felt tears begin to slide down her cheeks and she began to sob in fear.
She hated death! Hated it!
"Okay guys, clear!"
She heard Koln's voice and suddenly the door to the compartment was clicked open by the priest and she heard him walk over to help Ruby, too. 
Clover shot forward and began to crawling away from the body towards the cold, sterile light of the room. 'Let me out!'
She felt like she was escaping from a tomb!
On the other side of the room, she could already see that Ruby had gracefully dislodged from the compartment and Koln was apologizing for the lighter thing and saying how he wasn't going to persecute her, even though she was Amish.
Less graceful and full of fear, Clover found herself falling head-first out of the compartment and landing in an awkward position.
Normally so composed, she found herself shaking fearfully and crying feebly at the few moments with the corpse, who had forced her to face her own mortality... or lack thereof.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> In her own little body bin, Clover's eyes stared wide as saucers at the body she now shared with. Her face was pressed almost cheek to cheek with hers, and she couldn't help but smell the embalming chemicals rising subtly from the skin, reminding her that this woman once walked, and was now nothing more than a bundle of bones and preserved tissue for biology students to poke around in.
> It freaked her out.
> So much in so, that she began to shake violently in fear. She shifted uncomfortably, trying to pull away. But the compartment was too small. She felt the space press in on her. She was terrified! She wanted to get out! 'Let me out! Let me out! Please!' She felt tears begin to slide down her cheeks and she began to sob in fear.
> She hated death! Hated it!
> "Okay guys, clear!"
> She heard Koln's voice and suddenly the door to the compartment was clicked open by the priest and she heard him walk over to help Ruby, too.
> Clover shot forward and began to crawling away from the body towards the cold, sterile light of the room. 'Let me out!'
> She felt like she was escaping from a tomb!
> On the other side of the room, she could already see that Ruby had gracefully dislodged from the compartment and Koln was apologizing for the lighter thing and saying how he wasn't going to persecute her, even though she was Amish.
> Less graceful and full of fear, Clover found herself falling head-first out of the compartment and landing in an awkward position.
> Normally so composed, she found herself shaking fearfully and crying feebly at the few moments with the corpse, who had forced her to face her own mortality... or lack thereof.




You all feel a sense of relief wash over you and figure you might as well leave  while you still have the chance.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> You all feel a sense of relief wash over you and figure you might as well leave while you still have the chance.





"Right, so everyone's ok? Er.. Clover...?" The priest tilts his head looking at her, and sighs "So innocent... God will never forgive me..." 
"I figure we should start moving, we cannot press our luck further... did everyone get their fill here? Clover, I know you had your heart set on killing animals, but killing the innocent is wrong. So drink now or go hungry."


----------



## izillama

Righting herself and quickly standing, blushing, Clover cocked her head at Koln, "When did I ever say I was going after animals?" 'Though I was. Is this guy psychic?'
Then, she shook her head, "No, my encounter with the dead kind of... scared it out of me. I'm not hungry anymore. I'll pass for tonight." She felt a shiver run down her spine, then took a calming breath, "Anyway... we should get out of here. Public Safety might be on its way any time now."
Then, she smiled at Ruby kindly, "I know the Amish are really into simplicity, but I think it would be wise of us to go shopping. You and Koln aren't exactly dressed... normally." Then she winked, "Besides, daddy's credit cards aren't going to spend themselves."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Righting herself and quickly standing, blushing, Clover cocked her head at Koln, "When did I ever say I was going after animals?" 'Though I was. Is this guy psychic?'
> Then, she shook her head, "No, my encounter with the dead kind of... scared it out of me. I'm not hungry anymore. I'll pass for tonight." She felt a shiver run down her spine, then took a calming breath, "Anyway... we should get out of here. Public Safety might be on its way any time now."
> Then, she smiled at Ruby kindly, "I know the Amish are really into simplicity, but I think it would be wise of us to go shopping. You and Koln aren't exactly dressed... normally." Then she winked, "Besides, daddy's credit cards aren't going to spend themselves."




Koln nods and says "Ah, I understand, very admirable.. just don't try eating normal food instead though." He then turns, out of their view he pockets two blood packets and one vial of blood while thinking to himself 'stupid girl...'

"Ok Clover, lead the way to the shuttle. I'm a man of the cloth and am humble, but wearing the same clothes for days on end is too much for me."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods and says "Ah, I understand, very admirable.. just don't try eating normal food instead though." He then turns, out of their view he pockets two blood packets and one vial of blood while thinking to himself 'stupid girl...'
> 
> "Ok Clover, lead the way to the shuttle. I'm a man of the cloth and am humble, but wearing the same clothes for days on end is too much for me."



As scared as she was to climb into the shelves with the dead bodies, Ruby had to endure. She can feel their cool moist skin and the smell was horrendous. It was one of the most frightening experiences she has had thus far. In what seemed like forever, Koln finally told them the coast was clear. Ruby carefully tried to get out without making too much noise and Koln helped her step down. He later tried to reciprocate her apology, and tried to reassure her that she would not deter them away by her beast-like mannerisms. Upon mentioning that she could not help that she was not a good catholic like Clover she frowned. "Aren't we all God's children? I say that we will all be judged in the end, but at least we worship the same God"

 Clover interjected with a lighter conversation after they all started to walk out of the room .
"I know the Amish are really into simplicity, but I think it would be wise of us to go shopping. You and Koln aren't exactly dressed... normally." Then she winked, "Besides, daddy's credit cards aren't going to spend themselves."

This sounded like alot of fun for Ruby. She could look like a _normal_ lady. She looked at her own dress and thought on this. With a smile she said,"Ill still keep this dress from time to time, but I'd love to go shopping with you Clover." She looked at Koln up and down with a smirk. "I bet you will look nice in new clothes too, we can get our minds off all this for at least a little while"


----------



## izillama

And so...

Clover led the little group back out of the building like a defeated general. She kept her arms crossed, deep in thought. At least Koln and Ruby had gotten their fill of blood, but Clover worried a little bit about herself, too. 'I wonder how long I'll be able to hold out?'
It was almost a quarter past six by now and, as she led them across the campus and past the College of Business, Clover suddenly stopped dead in her tracks, "Oh!"
She turned and addressed her friends sheepishly, "I'm sorry, I completely forgot. Remember, Ruby? Professor Jones wanted us to come back and see him at 6:30. I really don't _want to, _but it's probably better than not going and being confronted about it later. And then you would get to talk to him too, Koln. Who knows? Maybe it'll... _shock_ him into giving us some answers if he has to answer to all three of us. Anyway, do you guys mind if we go? Hopefully it'll be quick."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> And so...
> 
> Clover led the little group back out of the building like a defeated general. She kept her arms crossed, deep in thought. At least Koln and Ruby had gotten their fill of blood, but Clover worried a little bit about herself, too. 'I wonder how long I'll be able to hold out?'
> It was almost a quarter past six by now and, as she led them across the campus and past the College of Business, Clover suddenly stopped dead in her tracks, "Oh!"
> She turned and addressed her friends sheepishly, "I'm sorry, I completely forgot. Remember, Ruby? Professor Jones wanted us to come back and see him at 6:30. I really don't _want to, _but it's probably better than not going and being confronted about it later. And then you would get to talk to him too, Koln. Who knows? Maybe it'll... _shock_ him into giving us some answers if he has to answer to all three of us. Anyway, do you guys mind if we go? Hopefully it'll be quick."



Ruby sighed, "Thats right.. We have to get answers out of him sooner or later. Hopefully he will comply as easily as he asked if we had questions. Strength in numbers as they say. I just wish we knew other vampires around here that care about humanity as we do who know what they are doing. I'm sure there are leaders or something with rules behind all this chaos." Her inner thoughts distracted her for a moment, actually wanting a confrontation. She cracker her knuckles and smirked at the chance to intimidate this professor if he didn't talk. "Well shall we? heheh.."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby sighed, "Thats right.. We have to get answers out of him sooner or later. Hopefully he will comply as easily as he asked if we had questions. Strength in numbers as they say. I just wish we knew other vampires around here that care about humanity as we do who know what they are doing. I'm sure there are leaders or something with rules behind all this chaos." Her inner thoughts distracted her for a moment, actually wanting a confrontation. She cracker her knuckles and smirked at the chance to intimidate this professor if he didn't talk. "Well shall we? heheh.."




"I do not know what you three are talking about... If you want answers, I got them..." He waits until both girls turn to him, listening intently:
"It is simple, we are sinners in the hands of angry God. Like spiders, and as long as we remain along the living, that is how long God holds us above the inferno to suffer from the tips of the flames. If it is for an eternity, so be it, but surely, whether it's tomorrow, ten years, or five hundred years, even God's patience will run out and we'll drop into the fire...
I do not know the technical names, such information is not known to even the most educated of mortal demonologists, but I could venture a guess..
I have the vampiric curse of insanity... 
Ruby, your vampiric curse is animalism, to explain, as Pico de Mirandolla explained, humankind is a wonderful animal that can move up and down the great chain of being at will, but he is aimed at his reason above all else. You are the anti-human, soon you will be aimed at your baser desires over your reason, the process may be slow but it is certain...
Clover... your vampiric curse is... I'm not sure... hm.. excuse my vulgarity, but I'd guess your cursed with being a stuck-up bitch." 
Noticing her reaction, he slowly backs away, hands up in the air, "Well, you must admit that you have grown more demanding in your tempermant, a vice I did not see in your soul before you were turned.
Lastly, and most importantly, I believe that Mr. Tumnus, a satyr flute-player, your microwave, and some loose-moraled pig-tailed vampire that lives in my brain are all together in some sort of conspiracy... I have yet to figure out the nature of this conspiracy and who else is involved, but I hope your professor has answers."


----------



## izillama

O.O*
Clover felt her face drop.
'Stuck-up... _bitch_?'
After the momentary shock, Clover tried to sidestep and focus on the rest of what he had said.
She spoke slowly. Uncertainly. "Um... Mr. Tumnus, you say? And... my mi... cro... wave? Um... pig-tailed girl?"
She looked at Ruby for some clue about what Koln was talking about.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> O.O*
> Clover felt her face drop.
> 'Stuck-up... _bitch_?'
> After the momentary shock, Clover tried to sidestep and focus on the rest of what he had said.
> She spoke slowly. Uncertainly. "Um... Mr. Tumnus, you say? And... my mi... cro... wave? Um... pig-tailed girl?"
> She looked at Ruby for some clue about what Koln was talking about.



Ruby tried to take in all that they were saying. Koln tended to say things in a way that both of them could not comprehend at times. She became defensive when Koln said Clover's attitude was of a "stuck-up bitch"  She tried to be the go between when Clover looked at her. "Well it seems that we have Mr. Insane.." She points at herself "Ms. primitive beast" then she tries to translate Clover.."Hmm, I feel like I want to be around you all the time when I feel lost Clover, it's like something is drawing me to you to lead me, the both of us end up looking to you for advise sometimes, maybe that has something to do with your bloodline.. I mean I look up to you for your outspokeness, as crude as it can be sometimes, it seems to speak mostly truth.." She kicked at her shoes and bowed her head. "Does that sound familiar to you two?" The she thought about the inner people in Koln's head. "Maybe the people in your head are different parts of you Koln.." She blushed when she thought about him mentioning the loose moral girl.
Ruby was a little frightened about her own transformation. She could lose control to her logic if she indulges in her basic desires, which ever they may be at the time.


----------



## izillama

Clover's mouth opened... then shut... and opened again... then shut...
Finally, she composed herself, drawing herself up to her full height (not amounting to much, but carrying herself in such a way to command authority, "Well, Koln is certainly Mr. Insane. But I don't see you as Ms. Primitive Beast, per se. But really, I don't know anything about being a vampire, or these different _types_ of vampires that you both keep speaking about, so I don't know what to say."
She flushed and turned to Koln, "I'm sorry that I'm coming across as a 'stuck-up bitch', Koln, but I never used to be this way. Maybe it's just my way of protecting myself throughout this entire situation. Frankly, I don't know either of you. I'm completely confused as to what's going on with this whole vampire thing." She addressed both of them now, apologetically, "If I'm coming across as... _crude_... I really apologize."
With that, she took a deep breath and smiled kindly at Koln, "Anyway, I think we might have started off on the wrong foot. Hey! I have an idea." 
^.^
She reached into a pocket and drew out a pack of cards that she carried out with her. She took them out of their box and began to shuffle them frantically. Then, she held them out fan-like and upside down to Koln, "Here, let me show you a magic trick. Pick a card."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods and says "Ah, I understand, very admirable.. just don't try eating normal food instead though." He then turns, out of their view he pockets two blood packets and one vial of blood while thinking to himself 'stupid girl...'
> 
> "Ok Clover, lead the way to the shuttle. I'm a man of the cloth and am humble, but wearing the same clothes for days on end is too much for me."




Just to clear things up, there aren't any blood packets just vials of blood. There were 5 and you drank 2 leaving 3. So you pocketed the 3 that were left and that's what I'm putting on your sheet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> She reached into a pocket and drew out a pack of cards that she carried out with her. She took them out of their box and began to shuffle them frantically. Then, she held them out fan-like and upside down to Koln, "Here, let me show you a magic trick. Pick a card."




You guys can play out the card trick, I'm going to assume you are heading over to Prof. Jones's office.

As you walk back to the School of Business building you all are thinking to yourselves 'What does this guy know? Should we even trust him?' Clover and Ruby think about what he said about the detective being manipulated. Koln starts to hear the static in his head like a broken radio, voices going in and out and he isn't able to make out anything in particular. 

When you get to the building you see that the light is on in the Professor's office. You knock on the door and upon announcing yourselves you hear him say from behind the door "Come in. And please, shut the door behind you." When you enter and shut the door behind you you see the Professor behind his desk the same as before only now there is a small pile of books on his desk. He is reading the newspaper. He looks up at you and smiles "Good timing, I wanted to hold off the bulk of our conversation 'till everyone was out of the building." He motions for you all to site down and he places the newspaper on his desk with the front page artice showing. It reads _House Destroyed By Fire, Police Still Searching For Suspects_. "This is the only bit of information I've found from the media even talking about the fire. For someone as renowned a chemist as Jacob Prestor you would think that people would be more concerned." Vince says to you. He looks at Koln "Ah, a familiar face, nice to see you again Mr...who were you again? I apologize."

Koln
[sblock]
The madness network is starting to buzz, check your private messages.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover's mouth opened... then shut... and opened again... then shut...
> Finally, she composed herself, drawing herself up to her full height (not amounting to much, but carrying herself in such a way to command authority, "Well, Koln is certainly Mr. Insane. But I don't see you as Ms. Primitive Beast, per se. But really, I don't know anything about being a vampire, or these different _types_ of vampires that you both keep speaking about, so I don't know what to say."
> She flushed and turned to Koln, "I'm sorry that I'm coming across as a 'stuck-up bitch', Koln, but I never used to be this way. Maybe it's just my way of protecting myself throughout this entire situation. Frankly, I don't know either of you. I'm completely confused as to what's going on with this whole vampire thing." She addressed both of them now, apologetically, "If I'm coming across as... _crude_... I really apologize."
> With that, she took a deep breath and smiled kindly at Koln, "Anyway, I think we might have started off on the wrong foot. Hey! I have an idea."
> ^.^
> She reached into a pocket and drew out a pack of cards that she carried out with her. She took them out of their box and began to shuffle them frantically. Then, she held them out fan-like and upside down to Koln, "Here, let me show you a magic trick. Pick a card."





"I fear you misunderstood, I am not insulting your character, just saying the type of venom that has infected you. You are going to do things you would have never done before you were turned, mark my words!" He then takes a card from the fan.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "I fear you misunderstood, I am not insulting your character, just saying the type of venom that has infected you. You are going to do things you would have never done before you were turned, mark my words!" He then takes a card from the fan.




Clover smirked, "And I fear that _you_ might have misunderstood _me_ as well. And I find it a shame that you might have gotten the wrong idea of my character. Maybe it is the vampire coming out. But I would like to prove that I am still myself, despite my ailment. Now, study the card, then replace it where you'd like to anywhere in the deck."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover smirked, "And I fear that _you_ might have misunderstood _me_ as well. And I find it a shame that you might have gotten the wrong idea of my character. Maybe it is the vampire coming out. But I would like to prove that I am still myself, despite my ailment. Now, study the card, then replace it where you'd like to anywhere in the deck."




Koln just shakes his head and places the card on the top of the deck.


----------



## izillama

Clover closed the fan and began to shuffle the deck. 
Once.
Twice.
Three times.
Then, she squatted down to the ground and, in a lightening fast movement spread them out again and flipped them all face up. 
51 cards lay splayed on the ground. One was missing.
Clover let herself laugh a little as she stood and stared Koln in the eyes, "Interesting. Your card seems to have escaped the deck! The king of hearts. The Suicide King. But, if you'll examine the inner contents of your hat, I think you'll be most amused."
'If he was crazy before, I hope this'll blow his mind.'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover closed the fan and began to shuffle the deck.
> Once.
> Twice.
> Three times.
> Then, she squatted down to the ground and, in a lightening fast movement spread them out again and flipped them all face up.
> 51 cards lay splayed on the ground. One was missing.
> Clover let herself laugh a little as she stood and stared Koln in the eyes, "Interesting. Your card seems to have escaped the deck! The king of hearts. The Suicide King. But, if you'll examine the inner contents of your hat, I think you'll be most amused."
> 'If he was crazy before, I hope this'll blow his mind.'




"huh..?" Koln blinks, taking off his hat... and he thinks he sees a cute white bunny inside. It giggles and hands him the card. He pets the cute rabbit before it disappears.
"Hm.. well what do you know.. it is... nice job... that can only mean one thing... A WITCH! BURN THE WITCH!! Ruby, hasten to get some rope to help me tie her down!" His expression has the look of maniacal joy on it as he fumbles in his pocket for his lighter... lighting it... then his expression changes back to normal for no apparent reason ".... er... where are we...? Aren't we off to see a professor or something... and was there a bunny around here?"


----------



## izillama

For once, Clover laughed out in earnest. She emptied her lungs of a string of chuckles at Koln's reaction, feeling all the pent-up animosity in the air disappear. She didn't bother answering him about the rabbit, letting his confusion continue. Then, she nodded, "Yes, let's go see my professor. Perhaps we'll let you give him a piece of your mind, Koln."

(Ok, we can fast-forward now. Thanks for humoring me)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> You guys can play out the card trick, I'm going to assume you are heading over to Prof. Jones's office.
> 
> As you walk back to the School of Business building you all are thinking to yourselves 'What does this guy know? Should we even trust him?' Clover and Ruby think about what he said about the detective being manipulated. Koln starts to hear the static in his head like a broken radio, voices going in and out and he isn't able to make out anything in particular.
> 
> When you get to the building you see that the light is on in the Professor's office. You knock on the door and upon announcing yourselves you hear him say from behind the door "Come in. And please, shut the door behind you." When you enter and shut the door behind you you see the Professor behind his desk the same as before only now there is a small pile of books on his desk. He is reading the newspaper. He looks up at you and smiles "Good timing, I wanted to hold off the bulk of our conversation 'till everyone was out of the building." He motions for you all to site down and he places the newspaper on his desk with the front page artice showing. It reads _House Destroyed By Fire, Police Still Searching For Suspects_. "This is the only bit of information I've found from the media even talking about the fire. For someone as renowned a chemist as Jacob Prestor you would think that people would be more concerned." Vince says to you. He looks at Koln "Ah, a familiar face, nice to see you again Mr...who were you again? I apologize."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> The madness network is starting to buzz, check your private messages.
> [/sblock]




Koln blinks at the professor... he seems familiar... but where has be seen him before.... he can't remember, it actually hurts to think... maybe church..? "Ah.. I am... Father Maxwell" Figuring it's best to give him an alias. "And you must be the famous Doctor Jones.... it's an honor.." He then looks over at the corner... some figure wearing black and a fedora emerging from a door that wasn't prievously there... The figure moves to the nearby table, placing a book on it. Inside is a picture of a man with the caption "Jacob Prestor....." Then there is some sparse mumbling, only a few words he hears.. then all goes silent... meanwhile, to everyone else, it just seems as if Koln went into a transe...

"Now professor, im curious, does the name 'Jacob Prestor' mean anytihng...?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln blinks at the professor... he seems familiar... but where has be seen him before.... he can't remember, it actually hurts to think... maybe church..? "Ah.. I am... Father Maxwell" Figuring it's best to give him an alias. "And you must be the famous Doctor Jones.... it's an honor.." He then looks over at the corner... some figure wearing black and a fedora emerging from a door that wasn't prievously there... The figure moves to the nearby table, placing a book on it. Inside is a picture of a man with the caption "Jacob Prestor....." Then there is some sparse mumbling, only a few words he hears.. then all goes silent... meanwhile, to everyone else, it just seems as if Koln went into a transe...
> 
> "Now professor, im curious, does the name 'Jacob Prestor' mean anytihng...?"




Vince nods at Koln "Yes, Jacob Prestor was a great Bio Chemist. I hadn't really heard the name until he came to Denver a few months ago though. I'm not sure why that is, it's possible that he might have been going under some other name. In any case, I never got to meet Jacob Prestor...at least not formerly. I came to find that it was his house we were all at when we were in the basement. I have no recollection of how I got there." Vince looks off seeming to be lost in thought. 

Before you can say anything in response he says "It doesn't matter right now I guess. What matters is what happened to us last night. I'm under good authority that we were all part of some experiment. I don't know what Prestor was up to, I feel perfectly fine. Do you guys?"


----------



## izillama

An avid linguist, Clover felt her eye twitch at Professor Jones' awkward phrase, "I'm under good authority..." 'The guy should learn how to speak, geez!'
Then, she smiled through gritted teeth, "Well, professor, I think I can speak for all of us when I say that we feel just fine. Yes, absolutely _ducky_..."
'Does he not even remember the blood, the violence, the etc? Does that mean he was in some sort of trance? He even seemed very... very _calm_ after the whole incident. Hey! Speaking of which...'
Clover suddenly felt concerned, "Professor? Where's that little girl? What happened to Suzie?" 'Is she ok!?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> An avid linguist, Clover felt her eye twitch at Professor Jones' awkward phrase, "I'm under good authority..." 'The guy should learn how to speak, geez!'
> Then, she smiled through gritted teeth, "Well, professor, I think I can speak for all of us when I say that we feel just fine. Yes, absolutely _ducky_..."
> 'Does he not even remember the blood, the violence, the etc? Does that mean he was in some sort of trance? He even seemed very... very _calm_ after the whole incident. Hey! Speaking of which...'
> Clover suddenly felt concerned, "Professor? Where's that little girl? What happened to Suzie?" 'Is she ok!?'




Vince raises an eyebrow "Ducky...is good..."
Clover suddenly felt concerned, "Professor? Where's that little girl? What happened to Suzie?"
"Actually, I'm glad you brought that up. I've been meaning to check on her. Last I saw of her is when I handed her over to the police, poor thing losing her mother like that. I'm sure they've contacted a relative of hers by now and got her home safely. I'm going to check on her after my office hours are done here. If you want you can come with me as well."

Remember that aside from Clover attacking the child Vince really didn't get to see much that a normal person wouldn't do. He wasn't there for your fight with the street gang.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Vince raises an eyebrow "Ducky...is good..."
> Clover suddenly felt concerned, "Professor? Where's that little girl? What happened to Suzie?"
> "Actually, I'm glad you brought that up. I've been meaning to check on her. Last I saw of her is when I handed her over to the police, poor thing losing her mother like that. I'm sure they've contacted a relative of hers by now and got her home safely. I'm going to check on her after my office hours are done here. If you want you can come with me as well."
> 
> Remember that aside from Clover attacking the child Vince really didn't get to see much that a normal person wouldn't do. He wasn't there for your fight with the street gang.



Clover was always clever at coming up with the right thing to say at the right time. It was wise not reveal everyone fully to him. Ruby still harbored suspicious feelings, but tried to formulate some of her own questions. She gaze upon him calmly while placing her hands gracefully on the table in front of her. "Professor, do you know anything more about Jacob Prestor before all of this happened? Does he have any enemies? That could help us piece together what happened and maybe why it happened" She tried to quell her yearning for intimidation, for now at least and be the mild kitten, her former personality was.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Clover was always clever at coming up with the right thing to say at the right time. It was wise not reveal everyone fully to him. Ruby still harbored suspicious feelings, but tried to formulate some of her own questions. She gaze upon him calmly while placing her hands gracefully on the table in front of her. "Professor, do you know anything more about Jacob Prestor before all of this happened? Does he have any enemies? That could help us piece together what happened and maybe why it happened" She tried to quell her yearning for intimidation, for now at least and be the mild kitten, her former personality was.




Vince seems to scan Ruby sensing her timidness. "I'm afraid I didn't know about Jacob Prestor until recently. As I mentioned earlier, it's very possible that he went other another alias. As for the attack on Prestor's house, it's very possible that he had an enemy. Maybe his research had a part in this as well."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

Vince sees that the conversation is dwindling and that he can only offer the small group as much as he knows. He motions for all of you to come closer. He says in a low voice "I found something that might be of interest to you. I've been through many adventures in my past but I can't say I've ever woken up in a basement with a bunch of people and a random book in my hand." Vince produces a small book with a black cover and places it on his desk. When he opens it you see math formulas and equations that make no sense to you. Vince notices the confused looks on your faces. "I found this in my jacket pocket after we got out of that basement. From what I gather it's a journal of sorts that contains some of the chemist's research. 

The most intriguing part is this however." Vince flips the book to the last page revealing the name Roger Liverman. "Dr. Liverman was a Biochemist in the medical center here at the University at one time. I myself never met him, he resigned a year before I came to the University. From what I hear the resignation was not on good terms, supposedly there was a scandal about some experiments that he was involved with. Supposedly the experiments involved blood from some of his own students. I used to think that the stories were just fairy tails meant to send chills down your spine but after what happened last night I'm not so sure."


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Dr. Liverman was a Biochemist in the medical center here at the University at one time. I myself never met him, he resigned a year before I came to the University. From what I hear the resignation was not on good terms, supposedly there was a scandal about some experiments that he was involved with. Supposedly the experiments involved blood from some of his own students. I used to think that the stories were just fairy tails meant to send chills down your spine but after what happened last night I'm not so sure."




Clover had remained politely quiet up until now. But upon hearing this, she felt her blood begin to race. 
She stared her professor straight in the eye, "Professor. I won't pretend that something didn't happen last night. I'm still a bit confused myself, but it seems like the more we learn, the more questions we have. Hearing about Dr. Liverman and about what he did... well..."
Her voice trailed off. She frowned as she tried to piece the puzzle together, "What you just said is hauntingly relevant to our plight. I'll just leave it at that. If that's all the information you have, I think that you've helped us immensely. Thank you."
Then, she looked at the book, "If that book was planted on you, obviously someone wanted you to see it, or someone knew that you would bring this information to us. Please, could we have it? I think Ruby here knows a little about science, maybe she would understand it better than you or I." She smiled at her Amish friend.

At least I think I remember that Ruby knows something about science. I thought I read that somewhere, lol ^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Vince sees that the conversation is dwindling and that he can only offer the small group as much as he knows. He motions for all of you to come closer. He says in a low voice "I found something that might be of interest to you. I've been through many adventures in my past but I can't say I've ever woken up in a basement with a bunch of people and a random book in my hand." Vince produces a small book with a black cover and places it on his desk. When he opens it you see math formulas and equations that make no sense to you. Vince notices the confused looks on your faces. "I found this in my jacket pocket after we got out of that basement. From what I gather it's a journal of sorts that contains some of the chemist's research.
> 
> The most intriguing part is this however." Vince flips the book to the last page revealing the name Roger Liverman. "Dr. Liverman was a Biochemist in the medical center here at the University at one time. I myself never met him, he resigned a year before I came to the University. From what I hear the resignation was not on good terms, supposedly there was a scandal about some experiments that he was involved with. Supposedly the experiments involved blood from some of his own students. I used to think that the stories were just fairy tails meant to send chills down your spine but after what happened last night I'm not so sure."




Koln folds his hands and thinks, a solemn look coming over his face as he focuses.... Biochemistry... experiments involving young students... the conspiracy... It seems to Koln that there is a conspiracy out there, involving young students, but what is it... He must interrogate Clover's microwave further to get some answers... As he thinks he is almost in a trance, muttering a few words under his breath but still audible to everyone else "...blood... conspiracy... mr. tumnus...vampires...vampires...vampires... hm..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Then, she looked at the book, "If that book was planted on you, obviously someone wanted you to see it, or someone knew that you would bring this information to us. Please, could we have it? I think Ruby here knows a little about science, maybe she would understand it better than you or I." She smiled at her Amish friend.
> 
> At least I think I remember that Ruby knows something about science. I thought I read that somewhere, lol ^.^*




Vince hands the book over to Ruby. "Very well, I don't know what you're after but I have a feeling that this book will be significant in helping you figure out what happened last night. I of course, will do my own research. Perhaps it would be a good idea to exchange cell phone numbers. I already have Angelica's email address but a cell phone would be a much easier way to contact you." Vince pulls his cell phone out of his pocket.

None of you have any skill in science so none of you can understand the book really.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Vince hands the book over to Ruby. "Very well, I don't know what you're after but I have a feeling that this book will be significant in helping you figure out what happened last night. I of course, will do my own research. Perhaps it would be a good idea to exchange cell phone numbers. I already have Angelica's email address but a cell phone would be a much easier way to contact you." Vince pulls his cell phone out of his pocket.
> 
> None of you have any skill in science so none of you can understand the book really.



^_^; Ruby was a little nervous upon receiving the book from Vince. She is a fan of science, but not a scholar. Afterall, the Amish only allows education up to the eighth grade, thus she only knows the basics. She lied to the detective about being in a high school and learning biology, but deep down, she always wanted to learn due to her love of nature. "Sure" she said i response to receiving the book. 
Vince later asked for cell numbers, which probably meant the portable telephone devices. Ruby sighed at her own naivety of technology. She had to make something up quick. "Sadly, my parents have taken away my cell and I am away from home"


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled at Ruby's response. It didn't really matter if she lied to the professor or not. She was sure that he had figured out by now that Ruby wasn't a local.
Clover dug around in her pocket and produced her own cell phone. She gave him her number, then remarked, "You should give me your contact info as well. I always keep my phone on me. If we have any more questions, it would be good to be able to call you. God knows that you're not the quickest responder to emails." 
She laughed. It was the running joke in class since Professor Jones never got back to any of them.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled at Ruby's response. It didn't really matter if she lied to the professor or not. She was sure that he had figured out by now that Ruby wasn't a local.
> Clover dug around in her pocket and produced her own cell phone. She gave him her number, then remarked, "You should give me your contact info as well. I always keep my phone on me. If we have any more questions, it would be good to be able to call you. God knows that you're not the quickest responder to emails."
> She laughed. It was the running joke in class since Professor Jones never got back to any of them.




The Professor laughs, "Yes, I'm afraid I do have a problem when it comes to checking my email inbox. I guess you could call me old fashioned but I certainly prefer the phone!" Vince gives you his phone number so that you can keep in touch. "I usually turn my phone off after 11 so if you see this as a problem just tell me and I'll keep it on." 

Vince starts to gather his things together "Well, it's been fun ladies and gentlemen but I must be going. I'm going to head over to the police station to check on what happened to Suzy. If you want to find out about Dr. Liverman I would suggest going over to the Medical Center, I'm not sure how much help that will be but it's a start." Vince leads you out the door and says goodbye to you. You are once again standing in front of his office door as he is walking down the hall towards the parking lot.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Chapter Complete!*

You all get 2 XP for completing this chapter.

Clover and Ruby get the Achievement: Bonnie & Clyde for fooling Detective Brandt.

Koln gets the Achievement: I'm not Crazy! for experiencing his first hallucination. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! As I'm sure like most of you, I won't be able to post much tomorrow so don't expect the story to go very far


----------



## izillama

*Shopping*

Clover watched her professor go and thought about how much help he had given them. And yet, it felt as though he had barely done squat in the grand scheme of things. Clover felt like Socrates could have been of more use. But then, at least Professor Jones had given them the book and told them about the crazy doctor who, perhaps, seemed to have been doing experiments on students' blood. 
Finally, she placed her hands on her hips and turned to Koln and Ruby, "Ok, you two! No more Mr. Nice Guy. We're going to the mall and getting you guys some real clothes. The shuttle leaves from Student Union in ten minutes. Now let's hop to it!"
And with that, she marched away (expecting them to follow).
'We might as well give ourselves some time to think about all of this. A quick mall trip is just what we need to get those brain cells going!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover watched her professor go and thought about how much help he had given them. And yet, it felt as though he had barely done squat in the grand scheme of things. Clover felt like Socrates could have been of more use. But then, at least Professor Jones had given them the book and told them about the crazy doctor who, perhaps, seemed to have been doing experiments on students' blood.
> Finally, she placed her hands on her hips and turned to Koln and Ruby, "Ok, you two! No more Mr. Nice Guy. We're going to the mall and getting you guys some real clothes. The shuttle leaves from Student Union in ten minutes. Now let's hop to it!"
> And with that, she marched away (expecting them to follow).
> 'We might as well give ourselves some time to think about all of this. A quick mall trip is just what we need to get those brain cells going!'




Koln nods and follows Clover with Ruby next to him. The entire time he's been grappling with some other force in his head... something that is making him both remember what he shouldn't be able to, and forget what he should remember. While on the way to the shuttle Koln pit stops at an ATM and thinks: 'Hm... I could use money, but the Church would undoubtedly start looking at credit transactions when it wants to find me... then again, the Church already knows I'm here... oddly they haven't attempted to establish contact yet with me... something's up in Rome, good, probably another scandal." Koln returns to the group at the bus stop as he stuffs wads of 20s into his pockets. 
"By the Way, Clover, I am not sure if I have already thanked you, mostly because my memory seems to becoming increasingly distorted, but thank you for your hospitality." As he speaks he studies her complexion and wonders if it's wise to take an unfed vampire to the mall... if she looks really ill he might have to take her aside and give her a blood packet, but what if she refuses? He has to be sneaky...
"Ah. guys, back in a sec, just need to use the bathroom, I think I came across it inside, I'll be back in a bit!" Without tarry he rushes back inside the main building, only to return a moment later.
"Ah, and I'm back, still no shuttle?" He puts his hands in his pockets, shifting aside in each of them his wallet, V8 bottle with blood in it, and two remaining blood packets.


----------



## izillama

Clover watched Koln walk back into the building, suddenly finding her eyes staring absently off into space, 'Hm... Odd. I haven't had to pee since I got this... _condition_. Don't vampires need to use the bathroom?'
Clover was still staring off into space when Koln returned a few minutes later. The shuttle was just rounding the corner and coming to a stop in front of them, and Clover led them inside the vehicle with Koln with his hands in his pockets at her one side and Roby looking like a hyper puppy on the other. 
The shuttle was full of students who were headed to the mall. Almost filled to capacity, even. Clover led them to the back of the shuttle in the hopes that they could find some empty seats together, but only managed to find two empty seats next to each other. The rest of the shuttle was standing room only. 
Smiling at Ruby (and hoping to keep her a bit calmer on this trip as compared to the last one, to help allay any curious stares of the other students) she insisted, "Ruby? why don't you sit by the window and give Koln the aisle seat? I'll stand, I'm used to it." And with that, she ushered (or more like pushed) Ruby down into the seat, hoping that the scenery outside the window would hold her attention. 
'Heaven forbid she cause a scene on this shuttle! We're an odd enough group as it is.'
Then, she reached up and grabbed the handlebar above to keep from falling as the shuttle began to move along the road. Koln was still standing, the motion from the shuttle not seeming to affect him. Clover once again insisted, "Koln? Take a seat. I don't want you to hurt yourself."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover watched Koln walk back into the building, suddenly finding her eyes staring absently off into space, 'Hm... Odd. I haven't had to pee since I got this... _condition_. Don't vampires need to use the bathroom?'
> Clover was still staring off into space when Koln returned a few minutes later. The shuttle was just rounding the corner and coming to a stop in front of them, and Clover led them inside the vehicle with Koln with his hands in his pockets at her one side and Roby looking like a hyper puppy on the other.
> The shuttle was full of students who were headed to the mall. Almost filled to capacity, even. Clover led them to the back of the shuttle in the hopes that they could find some empty seats together, but only managed to find two empty seats next to each other. The rest of the shuttle was standing room only.
> Smiling at Ruby (and hoping to keep her a bit calmer on this trip as compared to the last one, to help allay any curious stares of the other students) she insisted, "Ruby? why don't you sit by the window and give Koln the aisle seat? I'll stand, I'm used to it." And with that, she ushered (or more like pushed) Ruby down into the seat, hoping that the scenery outside the window would hold her attention.
> 'Heaven forbid she cause a scene on this shuttle! We're an odd enough group as it is.'
> Then, she reached up and grabbed the handlebar above to keep from falling as the shuttle began to move along the road. Koln was still standing, the motion from the shuttle not seeming to affect him. Clover once again insisted, "Koln? Take a seat. I don't want you to hurt yourself."



Ruby listened to Clover and sat by the window seat once again, her favorite spot. She tried to contain her excitement this time around even though now she has shopping to be excited about as well. Once in a while she would fidget around, but mostly she was entranced by the moving images outside the window. "I wonder what this professor is going to be like, and what side he is actually on in the whole scheme of things," she thought aloud, not speaking to anyone in particular. "Its very suspicious when he is experimenting on his own students."

She noticed Koln brought a bottle of V8 with him which was very parculiar indeed._ What is he up to? _ she pondered. 
She looked at Clover with a smile "I can't wait to see our new looks Clover, thank you so much." she then paused and her face flushed. She leaned over to her and whispered in her ear. "I might need help in the fashion department, possibly how to look, um well, attractive you might say, you look like you have good taste."


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> She looked at Clover with a smile "I can't wait to see our new looks Clover, thank you so much." she then paused and her face flushed. She leaned over to her and whispered in her ear. "I might need help in the fashion department, possibly how to look, um well, attractive you might say, you look like you have good taste."




For a moment, Clover's face went blank. Then, she smiled warmly, "Thanks. I'll do my best ^.^"
Clover had never been complimented for her taste in fashion before. On the contrary, she had never had much of a reason to think too much about fashion and clothing. She had spent so many years of her life in uniform, that she no longer even tried to deviate from the school girl look. Instead, she had always tried to pick out clothing which had been subtle variations of what she normally wore on a day to day basis. 
But if anything, she felt a bit odd at the request that she make Ruby look more attractive. If anything, Clover had actually been jealous of Ruby for the past 24 hours for her looks. Though plain--though Amish--Clover saw that Ruby seemed much prettier than the normal girl. She wasn't sure if this was the vampire showing through (Clover had noticed a few flaws in her _own_ skin had more than disappeared after the transformation) or the fact that Ruby wasn't aware of her own attractiveness that made her all the more... _attractive_. If that made any sense at all.
Clover blushed and thought to her self, 'Look at me. Going on about how much more beautiful than myself I think Ruby is. If it weren't for the fact I was into boys... Hm... I've never had a boyfriend. Strange that I would be thinking all of this now...'
Absently, Clover contemplated her possible bisexual tendencies 'Honestly, I find effeminate men _so_ much yummier!' 
Then, she mentally slapped herself on the side of the head and responded to Ruby awkwardly, "But really, Ruby, I don't think that you have any problems looking attractive. Come on! I'm sure even _Koln_ finds you easy on the eyes, don't you?" She clapped Koln on the shoulder to bring him back to reality and into the conversation.
'Heck, there's nothing else to talk about right now anyway...'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> For a moment, Clover's face went blank. Then, she smiled warmly, "Thanks. I'll do my best ^.^"
> Clover had never been complimented for her taste in fashion before. On the contrary, she had never had much of a reason to think too much about fashion and clothing. She had spent so many years of her life in uniform, that she no longer even tried to deviate from the school girl look. Instead, she had always tried to pick out clothing which had been subtle variations of what she normally wore on a day to day basis.
> But if anything, she felt a bit odd at the request that she make Ruby look more attractive. If anything, Clover had actually been jealous of Ruby for the past 24 hours for her looks. Though plain--though Amish--Clover saw that Ruby seemed much prettier than the normal girl. She wasn't sure if this was the vampire showing through (Clover had noticed a few flaws in her _own_ skin had more than disappeared after the transformation) or the fact that Ruby wasn't aware of her own attractiveness that made her all the more... _attractive_. If that made any sense at all.
> Clover blushed and thought to her self, 'Look at me. Going on about how much more beautiful than myself I think Ruby is. If it weren't for the fact I was into boys... Hm... I've never had a boyfriend. Strange that I would be thinking all of this now...'
> Absently, Clover contemplated her possible bisexual tendencies 'Honestly, I find effeminate men _so_ much yummier!'
> Then, she mentally slapped herself on the side of the head and responded to Ruby awkwardly, "But really, Ruby, I don't think that you have any problems looking attractive. Come on! I'm sure even _Koln_ finds you easy on the eyes, don't you?" She clapped Koln on the shoulder to bring him back to reality and into the conversation.
> 'Heck, there's nothing else to talk about right now anyway...'




"Of course I do, you are both very attractive and should have no problem finding many... willing victims..." Koln's keeping his voice very low, at a volume only those two can hear. "It is exactly that kind of vampire that angered me the most, ones that only appear beautiful to mask the monster inside, only to let it out after their partner has given the beast their trust..." His firsts clench and begin to shake... only to relax and gently rest a hand on both of their shoulders. "But that used to be the case... now I protect you instead of hunt... and well, if I wasn't a priest I'd er..." He trails off, looking away, mumbling some garbled French...
"Er, anyway Clover... you must also help me shop as well.. I am not sure what exactly is 'normal' to wear for a layperson in this country. As long as I'm wearing black, I think I look good in dark colors. Ah, looks like we've arrived. Lead the way Clover." 
He stands, and politely helps the ever-hyper Ruby to her feet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round*

The shuttle comes to a stop on Route 25, you figure the ride took about 10 minutes. You step outside and see a large building before you. An archway over the door reads "Cherry Creek Mall". Clover is fairly familiar with this mall as she's been here a number of times (mostly when she was dragged here by Mindy). Clover does know that Cherry Creek boasts the crème de la crème of brand-name stores in Denver offering the widest selection of premium labels. Department store anchors include Macy's, Neiman Marcus and Saks Fifth Avenue. The mall's movie theater was recently renovated, and a Hot Topic store is slated to open soon. One thing that Clover never liked about Cherry Creek is its meager food court, which consists of a handful of fast-food restaurants, but you figure that this will matter very little given you haven't been feeling the urge to eat normal food for almost 24 hours now. 

I've added the mall to the map, it looks crappy because I couldn't get the font to be the right size and still be readable. Anyway, take a look if you want to get an idea of where you are (remember, the medical center is on a seperate campus from the rest of the school so the University itself is further from the mall).


----------



## Strider_Koln

They step off the bus and enter the mall, Clover leading the way, followed by a noticibly excited Ruby and a confused Koln. The mall is buzzing with activity this evening, shoppers walking about amongst the stores. As they walk, Koln sniffs the air and wonders, despite the smell of fast food in the air, he is not hungry. Every minute it seems what he has read is being proven true... He continues to watch his surroundings like zoologist observing animals... a lot of kids here, a large group of them in fact congregating outside of the soon-to-be-open Hot Topic. He pays them little mind, until he notices their fangs... he knows what he must do.

The priest approaches the group of teens, probably no older than 18. He instinctively reaches in his pocket for his gun, but stops when he remembers that it is gone, and instead he's holding a bottle of V8. 
One of the kids, the tallest one, probably their leader, notices the approaching priest, "Hey Mr. er or should I say Father? Do you know what time it is?"
Koln: "Uh..." *flips open his phone* 8:06..."
The kids snicker at the priests response, the young girl next to the leader states the obvious "Hey, you got fangs too! Neat! We thought you were one of those rigid religious types that don't understand our kind."
Koln's eyebrows raise at her statement and thinks: 

_'I knew it, they're vampires! They all must die! Now! Er... no, too many witnesses... best to just find out what I can from them about the conspiracy...'
_
Koln's thought process is interrupted by one of the other kids, much more stocky and somewhat older than the rest "Hey, watcha reachin for in your pocket?" He and the rest of them all snicker "Oh it's one of THOSE kinds of priests!"
Koln blinks, not understanding, and takes out his bottle "Er, just a drink..." 
The kids then grin, half of them taking out their own bottles of V8 and nod knowingly.

_'I knew it, these kids are vampires and ARE drinking blood, keeping it disguised of course so none notice... clever...'

_"You appear to be normal kids, but I know better... once I would have attacked you, persecuted and hunted you, but now I'm one of you..."
"Hehe, yeah, right on Mr.! So I bet you're pumped for Twilight too, right? We're about to see it for the sixth time!"
"Er.. Twilight...?"
"Yeah, it's why we've all became vampires, awesome movie! Books are better though I guess you could say. You too? Who's your favorite character?"
"Oh... er yeah sure, it's uhm.. great *Koln has no idea what their talking about* Uh... my favorite character is... *his eyes wander to their shirts... finding a name* uh, Edward. Yeah, I can really relate to him..."
"Ah, hehehe, gay! Just kidding! We have to get going now, may you continue to never see the light of day! "
With that the small group of teeny vamps take their leave... Koln now knows what he must do... He has to end the conspiracy, stop this pro-vampire propaganda and destroy the mastermind of this "Twilight..." Inside the Hot Topic he sees the books that the group were talking about, and the author's name. 
Koln takes out his small black notebook and hurriedly scribbles down his next target: 'Stephenie Meyer' Nothing will stop him, not Clover's microwave, not Mr. Tumnus, not even that pig-tailed girl in his head... 

Koln rejoins Clover and Ruby. "I'm sorry girls, I just had to take care of something... let's shop... By the way Ruby, I'm sure this is all very exciting for you, but I got something that will totally blow your Amish mind..." With that Koln smirks, taking out his cellphone again, and lets out a chuckle as he presses a button and she starts to hear music:
_"I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you"

_Koln laughs, "Now Ruby, I know what you're thinking and you're wrong, this isn't a magical rock that traps people inside."


----------



## izillama

Clover had been too dumbfounded by the stupidity of Koln harassing the Twilight kids to actually do anything about it. In fact, she had found it quite amusing.
But, 'Oh my _God_! If he does anything to get me banned from Saks Fifth Avenue I will _seriously_ murderl him! Could he _act_ any more socially awkward??'
Clover hit her head with the palm of her hand as Koln walked back over to them. Then, she groaned in incredulity as he began to play Rick Astley on his phone... out _loud_... in an attempt to freak Ruby out.
'Calming breaths, Clover. Calming breaths! It's not like there aren't weirder people at this mall.' 
Almost in answer to her thought, she cast a weary eye over at the display in the Hot Topic window. Some girls were already ogling a sexy, slutty school girl outfit which looked curiously like the red version of what Clover was already wearing... only sexier and sluttier. 
She rolled her eyes in annoyance. It was girls like _them_ who had always given girls like  _her_ a bad name! Parading around in faux Catholic school regalia in the hopes of attracting the attention of men. 
And the wrong kind of attention at that!
Sighing at the vanity of the girls who didn't know what Clover and her classmates had gone through for twelve years at an all-girls Catholic school, Clover lowered her eyes to the ground in disgust, pointed straight out to the girls in front of her and (half serious, half joking) commanded, "Koln? Sic 'em."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover had been too dumbfounded by the stupidity of Koln harassing the Twilight kids to actually do anything about it. In fact, she had found it quite amusing.
> But, 'Oh my _God_! If he does anything to get me banned from Saks Fifth Avenue I will _seriously_ murderl him! Could he _act_ any more socially awkward??'
> Clover hit her head with the palm of her hand as Koln walked back over to them. Then, she groaned in incredulity as he began to play Rick Astley on his phone... out _loud_... in an attempt to freak Ruby out.
> 'Calming breaths, Clover. Calming breaths! It's not like there aren't weirder people at this mall.'
> Almost in answer to her thought, she cast a weary eye over at the display in the Hot Topic window. Some girls were already ogling a sexy, slutty school girl outfit which looked curiously like the red version of what Clover was already wearing... only sexier and sluttier.
> She rolled her eyes in annoyance. It was girls like _them_ who had always given girls like _her_ a bad name! Parading around in faux Catholic school regalia in the hopes of attracting the attention of men.
> And the wrong kind of attention at that!
> Sighing at the vanity of the girls who didn't know what Clover and her classmates had gone through for twelve years at an all-girls Catholic school, Clover lowered her eyes to the ground in disgust, pointed straight out to the girls in front of her and (half serious, half joking) commanded, "Koln? Sic 'em."




Laughing to himself quietly he puts the phone away. "Heh, I mean no hard feelings Ruby..." He then turns to Clover, nodding at her order. "I know! Those vampires were frickin begging for it! Too many witnesses here you, you need to be smart Clover and consider these kinds of things. Now, if you wish, I can follow them back to where they live, they're at the theater now, I could just hide there and tail them... er oh, you mean..." Koln looks in the window at the girls inside. "You want me to hunt them? Hm, perhaps you're the one going insane. Hehe I'm kidding, but all I see are two girls shopping for a uniform. Granted, it is a bit small, and I know that they're going to feel so silly at school the next day. I just hope that this store does exchanges for size, it should, right? Hm... oh, say I have an idea, how about we get a uniform for Ruby, I'm sure she'd look great in it. Now I know what you're thinking Clover, she's not Catholic, so why would she want to dress as one? Well, I've considered that, and being the goodly priest that I am I plan on forcing her conversion in due time, but for now we must spend! And.. er..." Koln blinks, one of the girls walking out of the dressing room in the uniform, and Koln looks away, his usually pale complexion now is a bit pink... "Er... let's keep moving...."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> They step off the bus and enter the mall, Clover leading the way, followed by a noticibly excited Ruby and a confused Koln. The mall is buzzing with activity this evening, shoppers walking about amongst the stores. As they walk, Koln sniffs the air and wonders, despite the smell of fast food in the air, he is not hungry. Every minute it seems what he has read is being proven true... He continues to watch his surroundings like zoologist observing animals... a lot of kids here, a large group of them in fact congregating outside of the soon-to-be-open Hot Topic. He pays them little mind, until he notices their fangs... he knows what he must do.
> 
> The priest approaches the group of teens, probably no older than 18. He instinctively reaches in his pocket for his gun, but stops when he remembers that it is gone, and instead he's holding a bottle of V8.
> One of the kids, the tallest one, probably their leader, notices the approaching priest, "Hey Mr. er or should I say Father? Do you know what time it is?"
> Koln: "Uh..." *flips open his phone* 8:06..."
> The kids snicker at the priests response, the young girl next to the leader states the obvious "Hey, you got fangs too! Neat! We thought you were one of those rigid religious types that don't understand our kind."
> Koln's eyebrows raise at her statement and thinks:
> 
> _'I knew it, they're vampires! They all must die! Now! Er... no, too many witnesses... best to just find out what I can from them about the conspiracy...'
> _
> Koln's thought process is interrupted by one of the other kids, much more stocky and somewhat older than the rest "Hey, watcha reachin for in your pocket?" He and the rest of them all snicker "Oh it's one of THOSE kinds of priests!"
> Koln blinks, not understanding, and takes out his bottle "Er, just a drink..."
> The kids then grin, half of them taking out their own bottles of V8 and nod knowingly.
> 
> _'I knew it, these kids are vampires and ARE drinking blood, keeping it disguised of course so none notice... clever...'
> 
> _"You appear to be normal kids, but I know better... once I would have attacked you, persecuted and hunted you, but now I'm one of you..."
> "Hehe, yeah, right on Mr.! So I bet you're pumped for Twilight too, right? We're about to see it for the sixth time!"
> "Er.. Twilight...?"
> "Yeah, it's why we've all became vampires, awesome movie! Books are better though I guess you could say. You too? Who's your favorite character?"
> "Oh... er yeah sure, it's uhm.. great *Koln has no idea what their talking about* Uh... my favorite character is... *his eyes wander to their shirts... finding a name* uh, Edward. Yeah, I can really relate to him..."
> "Ah, hehehe, gay! Just kidding! We have to get going now, may you continue to never see the light of day! "
> With that the small group of teeny vamps take their leave... Koln now knows what he must do... He has to end the conspiracy, stop this pro-vampire propaganda and destroy the mastermind of this "Twilight..." Inside the Hot Topic he sees the books that the group were talking about, and the author's name.
> Koln takes out his small black notebook and hurriedly scribbles down his next target: 'Stephenie Meyer' Nothing will stop him, not Clover's microwave, not Mr. Tumnus, not even that pig-tailed girl in his head...
> 
> Koln rejoins Clover and Ruby. "I'm sorry girls, I just had to take care of something... let's shop... By the way Ruby, I'm sure this is all very exciting for you, but I got something that will totally blow your Amish mind..." With that Koln smirks, taking out his cellphone again, and lets out a chuckle as he presses a button and she starts to hear music:
> _"I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
> Gotta make you understand
> Never gonna give you up
> Never gonna let you down
> Never gonna run around and desert you
> Never gonna make you cry
> Never gonna say goodbye
> Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you"
> 
> _Koln laughs, "Now Ruby, I know what you're thinking and you're wrong, this isn't a magical rock that traps people inside."



Ruby walked into the mall with the rest of the crew and instantly was enamored by the diversity of the shops. "Wow, this place looks quite delightful indeed." Some were big such as the Macy's, others were small like the Hot Topic. She could also smell food that was different from the food back at her village. she could smell grease in it and it definitely didn't appeal to her newfound appetite. They wandered towards the Hot Topic where there were teens and children in large groups looking at the displayed manniquins and "Twilight" merchandise. Some even had fangs of their own. Ruby squinted at them, trying to figure out if they were real vampires. Some of them were questioned by Koln and one girl approached Ruby with a smirk. "Hey that's a rad outfit! Gothic Lolita right?" she asked in amazement. The girl had dark eyeliner, black hair with purple streaks and an outfit full of black and purple stripes. Ruby looked at herself in confusion "Um, thank you, I guess that's what this is." The girl smirked again and ran back to the group of her friends again._Stange girl, but who am I to judge_ she thought to herself. Koln came back and started to tease her again. 

By the way Ruby, I'm sure this is all very exciting for you, but I got something that will totally blow your Amish mind..." With that Koln smirks, taking out his cellphone again, and lets out a chuckle as he presses a button and she starts to hear music:
"I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you"

Koln laughs, "Now Ruby, I know what you're thinking and you're wrong, this isn't a magical rock that traps people inside."

0.0


Oh snap Ruby got Rick Roll'd

Ruby quirked an eyebrow at Koln. "Truly fascinating, those electronic devices of yours. But there are reason's my village stays away from such things if need be. Beware of temptation priest, for it comes in many forms," she spoke with gazing eyes.
She then sighed and waited to follow Clover's lead.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby quirked an eyebrow at Koln. "Truly fascinating, those electronic devices of yours. But there are reason's my village stays away from such things if need be. Beware of temptation priest, for it comes in many forms," she spoke with gazing eyes.
> She then sighed and waited to follow Clover's lead.




"Ah? Temptaiton?! I wasn't tempted!" Koln quickly mutters, looking away from the window before the girls noticed the creepy looking priest staring at them. "Just uhm, thought I saw a vampire in there, yeah, that's it. Gotta keep alert you know!" He turns and realizes Clover and Ruby are walking off, he hurries to catch up.


----------



## izillama

"Um... Koln? You _do_ know that what those girls are looking at are costumes, right? I mean, _I'm_ wearing an actual uniform. But those girls are looking at those outfits so that they can go out and..."
Her voice trailed off. What was the point of explaining it to a crazy person?
Clover noticed that she had the undivided attention of both Koln and Ruby. 'Hm... the girls at St. Maria's always looked up to me, but these two always seem to look to me for answers. Why? I'm the youngest! Oh well. Hm...' Suddenly, a twinkle lit up Clover's eye as she stared across the hall at a bright pink store across the way. 'Should I or shouldn't I?' It wouldn't be fair to the shoppers. No. They might even have to drag Koln back out. But... just to be a bit mischievious... 
Clover smiled at Ruby and wondered if Koln would follow, "Come on, Ruby. My treat. Let's go have a little fun. I bet you've never seen anything like this before!"
Then, she dragged Ruby across the hall into Victoria's Secret, wondering what Koln's next move would be. If he was any sort of a priest... Wait. No. He had made quite a few quiet comments here and there that made him seem less than... Well, less than _celibate_. But would he have the nerve to enter a women's lingere store (still dressed in priest raiments!) with the store full of women just so that he could keep an eye on Clover and Ruby?
'If not, thank goodness! Ruby and I can finally have some fun without the crazy priest hanging over our shoulders!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Um... Koln? You _do_ know that what those girls are looking at are costumes, right? I mean, _I'm_ wearing an actual uniform. But those girls are looking at those outfits so that they can go out and..."
> Her voice trailed off. What was the point of explaining it to a crazy person?
> Clover noticed that she had the undivided attention of both Koln and Ruby. 'Hm... the girls at St. Maria's always looked up to me, but these two always seem to look to me for answers. Why? I'm the youngest! Oh well. Hm...' Suddenly, a twinkle lit up Clover's eye as she stared across the hall at a bright pink store across the way. 'Should I or shouldn't I?' It wouldn't be fair to the shoppers. No. They might even have to drag Koln back out. But... just to be a bit mischievious...
> Clover smiled at Ruby and wondered if Koln would follow, "Come on, Ruby. My treat. Let's go have a little fun. I bet you've never seen anything like this before!"
> Then, she dragged Ruby across the hall into Victoria's Secret, wondering what Koln's next move would be. If he was any sort of a priest... Wait. No. He had made quite a few quiet comments here and there that made him seem less than... Well, less than _celibate_. But would he have the nerve to enter a women's lingere store (still dressed in priest raiments!) with the store full of women just so that he could keep an eye on Clover and Ruby?
> 'If not, thank goodness! Ruby and I can finally have some fun without the crazy priest hanging over our shoulders!'




Koln blindly follows them up until the entrance then he stops midstep, realizing where they're going. "Oh... er... hm I'll just wait outside" He tells them nervously, and stands, looking away from the store, and sniffles, feeling as though he should be having a nosebleed right now. He just stands there for now, arms crossed... hoping that if Clover starts to feel weak she will have the sense to come out of the store...Grr.. what if it doesnt happen like that? Everyone in that store is at risk.. what should he do.. what should he do... Pull the fire alarm? No.. he'll have to pay a fine... He looks both ways, making sure no one's watching, and he removes his collar, putting it in his coat pocket, fixing his collar to look normal. He then turns, gulps, telling himself he has to get over it, and enters the store, but keeping some distance away from the girls, allowing them to talk privately. To not arouse suspicion of the people in the store he starts eyeing the underwear, making it look like he's browsing... wondering what it'll be like to try some of them on... er no, this looks much much more suspicious. He quickly leaves the store, keeping close to the outside, very pink in the face. "Ah... well, if I hear any screaming, then I will come running in.. .yeah..."


----------



## izillama

'Oh geez! He's actually following us? What is he thinking...? Oh. There we go, he stopped. Thank _God_. For a minute there, I thought he was going to follow me and Ruby insi... Hey wait. What is he doing, taking off his collar? Is he _serious_? Oh my God he's following us again! Lol, these poor women. What's he going to do? Haha, browsing the underwear. They probably think he's a perv. Oh, if I was any sort of a nice person, I should really tell him to wait outsi... Oh, there he goes. I guess he gave up. Wow, he almost had me scared for a moment!'
Clover heaves a sigh of relief as she feels the leash that is Koln slip off from around her neck. Finally, she and Ruby can play!
Happily, she drags Ruby into the back of the store and flags over a sales associate. The young woman, happy to help, bounces over in her neat little black suit and smiles, "Can I offer you ladies any help?" 
Clover shoves Ruby towards her, "My friend here needs a fitting and some suggestions." Then, lowering her voice she winked, "Something _fun_, if you know what I mean. I think she's trying to impress someone."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> 'Oh geez! He's actually following us? What is he thinking...? Oh. There we go, he stopped. Thank _God_. For a minute there, I thought he was going to follow me and Ruby insi... Hey wait. What is he doing, taking off his collar? Is he _serious_? Oh my God he's following us again! Lol, these poor women. What's he going to do? Haha, browsing the underwear. They probably think he's a perv. Oh, if I was any sort of a nice person, I should really tell him to wait outsi... Oh, there he goes. I guess he gave up. Wow, he almost had me scared for a moment!'
> Clover heaves a sigh of relief as she feels the leash that is Koln slip off from around her neck. Finally, she and Ruby can play!
> Happily, she drags Ruby into the back of the store and flags over a sales associate. The young woman, happy to help, bounces over in her neat little black suit and smiles, "Can I offer you ladies any help?"
> Clover shoves Ruby towards her, "My friend here needs a fitting and some suggestions." Then, lowering her voice she winked, "Something _fun_, if you know what I mean. I think she's trying to impress someone."



Ruby eyeballed the pink store named Victoria's secret. Secret? Does she have the secret to looking pretty she wondered. As they walked in she noticed it was full of undergarmets of different colors and some with barely anything there. Even the dolls were wearing them. She became flushed when she saw Koln walking with them. She was releived when he finally waited outside.
Clover lead her towards the back room and waved a person dressed in black over. 
"My friend here needs a fitting and some suggestions." Then, lowering her voice she winked, "Something fun, if you know what I mean. I think she's trying to impress someone." 
Ruby gulped inwardly, "how do I impress someone with undergarmets?"
She panicked when she saw the lady take out a long strip of some sort. Was she going to tie her up with it? "Um what do I do?" she nervously asked.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby eyeballed the pink store named Victoria's secret. Secret? Does she have the secret to looking pretty she wondered. As they walked in she noticed it was full of undergarmets of different colors and some with barely anything there. Even the dolls were wearing them. She became flushed when she saw Koln walking with them. She was releived when he finally waited outside.
> Clover lead her towards the back room and waved a person dressed in black over.
> "My friend here needs a fitting and some suggestions." Then, lowering her voice she winked, "Something fun, if you know what I mean. I think she's trying to impress someone."
> Ruby gulped inwardly, "how do I impress someone with undergarmets?"
> She panicked when she saw the lady take out a long strip of some sort. Was she going to tie her up with it? "Um what do I do?" she nervously asked.




Koln sighs, tapping his foot, wondering what's taking so long... He looks at his phone clock and realizes it's only been three minutes. He keeps his phone open, pretending to pay attention to that while he's actually watching what's going on in the store through its reflection on the Yankee Candle Store window across from it. He shakes his head, having to repeatedly tell himself he's not peeping, this is for their security, especially Clover. That damned girl.. nothing's more dangerous or desperate than a blood-starved vampire. It is only a matter of time.. fortunately it shouldnt be any time soon... still though.... he also looks at his reflection in the window, despite not having a pulse nor a fresh change of clothes he's still handsome... Then in the reflection he sees the pig-tailed girl, creeping up behind him laying an arm across his shoulder. Koln turns, but no one's beside him, but in the reflection she's there, and so are about a dozen small giggling blue imps.... he shakes his head, knowing he's just seeing things, he shuts his eyes and takes a sip from the V8 bottle, opening his eyes again and seeing his normal refleciton... "Good.. I cannot afford to lose my wits this moment..."


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> Clover lead her towards the back room and waved a person dressed in black over.
> "My friend here needs a fitting and some suggestions." Then, lowering her voice she winked, "Something fun, if you know what I mean. I think she's trying to impress someone."
> Ruby gulped inwardly, "how do I impress someone with undergarmets?"
> She panicked when she saw the lady take out a long strip of some sort. Was she going to tie her up with it? "Um what do I do?" she nervously asked.




The sales associate smiled kindly and instructed Ruby, having her lift her arms. She wrapped the tape measure around her bust and announced, "All right, miss. You're a 32B. Now your friend said you wanted something fun?" The laughed and ushered the two girls across the floor to a display of brightly colored bras, "Do you have any particular color in mind? And as for style, we have everything from full-coverage bras to ultimate push-up. Now, what can I help you find?"
Clover laughed to herself as the associate helped Ruby, and she stood off to the side as she waited. 
_Grrrrrrummmmmmmmble..._
Cringing, Clover placed her hand on her tummy. She zoned out for a moment.
'Hm... How long has it been since I've had anything to eat? I didn't have breakfast, or lunch, or... dinner...'
Just for a split second, her vision flashed red. The already pink room around her turned an even more blush color, and Clover took a step backwards as she felt her stomach turn. Ruby didn't seem to notice that anything was wrong, though.
Clover tried to keep smiling. She tried to keep on track. But the same feeling as earlier--of wanting to eat, needing to _feed_--suddenly came rushing back to her. 
'I can't stay in here. I'm dangerous!'
She remembered Suzie.
Smiling weakly, she suddenly blurted out, "Ruby? I'll wait outside. Koln must be lonely."
She was sorry that she had to leave her friend. But something was wrong. This needed to be fixed. Needed to be rectified. Right _now_.
Clover rushed out of the store. Multicolored bras and panties flashed by her reddened vision. She bumped into displays. 
She heard hangers fall to the ground. 
She didn't care.
Afraid and ashamed of her condition, she whispered to herself, "Oh my God, oh my God, oh my _God_...!"
She blew out of the entrance to Victoria's Secret, frantically scanning the crowd. Where was Koln? Wasn't he out here?
People streamed past her from both directions. She became disoriented. She saw them all. Saw their flushed complexions. Reddened by _blood_.
Her vision flashed red again. She bit her lip in anxiety. 'What do I do? What do I...? Where's Koln? No... I can't face Koln! He'll just have a reason to say _I told you so_. He'd never let me live it down. I can't face him! I'm such a fool.'
People continued to stream past her, and she felt as confused and lost as she had been in the club. She felt all of them. All of their pulses working as one. Throbbing. Pushing blood through the veins of the living. 
Clover felt her interest peak. 
'_Blood_...!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> The sales associate smiled kindly and instructed Ruby, having her lift her arms. She wrapped the tape measure around her bust and announced, "All right, miss. You're a 32B. Now your friend said you wanted something fun?" The laughed and ushered the two girls across the floor to a display of brightly colored bras, "Do you have any particular color in mind? And as for style, we have everything from full-coverage bras to ultimate push-up. Now, what can I help you find?"
> Clover laughed to herself as the associate helped Ruby, and she stood off to the side as she waited.
> _Grrrrrrummmmmmmmble..._
> Cringing, Clover placed her hand on her tummy. She zoned out for a moment.
> 'Hm... How long has it been since I've had anything to eat? I didn't have breakfast, or lunch, or... dinner...'
> Just for a split second, her vision flashed red. The already pink room around her turned an even more blush color, and Clover took a step backwards as she felt her stomach turn. Ruby didn't seem to notice that anything was wrong, though.
> Clover tried to keep smiling. She tried to keep on track. But the same feeling as earlier--of wanting to eat, needing to _feed_--suddenly came rushing back to her.
> 'I can't stay in here. I'm dangerous!'
> She remembered Suzie.
> Smiling weakly, she suddenly blurted out, "Ruby? I'll wait outside. Koln must be lonely."
> She was sorry that she had to leave her friend. But something was wrong. This needed to be fixed. Needed to be rectified. Right _now_.
> Clover rushed out of the store. Multicolored bras and panties flashed by her reddened vision. She bumped into displays.
> She heard hangers fall to the ground.
> She didn't care.
> Afraid and ashamed of her condition, she whispered to herself, "Oh my God, oh my God, oh my _God_...!"
> She blew out of the entrance to Victoria's Secret, frantically scanning the crowd. Where was Koln? Wasn't he out here?
> People streamed past her from both directions. She became disoriented. She saw them all. Saw their flushed complexions. Reddened by _blood_.
> Her vision flashed red again. She bit her lip in anxiety. 'What do I do? What do I...? Where's Koln? No... I can't face Koln! He'll just have a reason to say _I told you so_. He'd never let me live it down. I can't face him! I'm such a fool.'
> People continued to stream past her, and she felt as confused and lost as she had been in the club. She felt all of them. All of their pulses working as one. Throbbing. Pushing blood through the veins of the living.
> Clover felt her interest peak.
> '_Blood_...!'




At the first sign of trouble on Clover's face, Koln is inside, and catches her as she falls back. 

The entire time Clover was having her fit she moved as if she was floating, indeed that was the case as Koln was carrying her outside the store, after telling the clerk that he was her older brother, was trained in medicine, and was escorting her to give her medication. The clerk, feeling releaved that he didn't have to do anything extra just nodded, but eyed them suspiciously as he carefully escorted her out, especially when he aciddently bumped into a rack (no pun intended) "Er sorry, sir, I'll get that when he get back. Heh we'll also be back for our friend of course. Again I apologize for the inconvenience, just that she has a rare form of epilepsy, just need to give her her medication and she'll be fine. Right Ruby, we'll be right back in a bit. That one looks pretty good on you by the way... er, back in a bit!"

After a nightmarish bloody vision of violence... carnage.. and hunger... Clover's eyes open to Koln smiling down at her with an empty V8 bottle in his hand. "Don't worry Clover, we're in the lower level of the mall where they're doing construction..." Around them it is dark and secluded, all the workers having gone home for the evening, a bit dusty too, giving it a tomb-like atmosphere, how fitting.
He gently helps her to sit up. "And you don't have to worry, the only one that noticed us coming down here was the clerk, which I took care of, just said you needed some medication. Now, when you're ready, take my hand and I'll try helping you up... By the way, you have my admiration, you stuck to your ideals so tightly."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> At the first sign of trouble on Clover's face, Koln is inside, and catches her as she falls back.
> 
> The entire time Clover was having her fit she moved as if she was floating, indeed that was the case as Koln was carrying her outside the store, after telling the clerk that he was her older brother, was trained in medicine, and was escorting her to give her medication. The clerk, feeling releaved that he didn't have to do anything extra just nodded, but eyed them suspiciously as he carefully escorted her out, especially when he aciddently bumped into a rack (no pun intended) "Er sorry, sir, I'll get that when he get back. Heh we'll also be back for our friend of course. Again I apologize for the inconvenience, just that she has a rare form of epilepsy, just need to give her her medication and she'll be fine. Right Ruby, we'll be right back in a bit. That one looks pretty good on you by the way... er, back in a bit!"
> 
> After a nightmarish bloody vision of violence... carnage.. and hunger... Clover's eyes open to Koln smiling down at her with an empty V8 bottle in his hand. "Don't worry Clover, we're in the lower level of the mall where they're doing construction..." Around them it is dark and secluded, all the workers having gone home for the evening, a bit dusty too, giving it a tomb-like atmosphere, how fitting.
> He gently helps her to sit up. "And you don't have to worry, the only one that noticed us coming down here was the clerk, which I took care of, just said you needed some medication. Now, when you're ready, take my hand and I'll try helping you up... By the way, you have my admiration, you stuck to your ideals so tightly."



The clerk actually announced Ruby's size, which she wasn't sure was good or bad and tried showing her different options of many colors. She finally came to a decision to a red lacy dainty one and tried it on. Clover started to act dizzy along side them and Ruby felt bad about not noticing it before after being wrapped up in clothes. She was too late to say anything once clover excused herself and started bolting out of the store. Panic showed on her face and Ruby attempted to call after her, but to no avail. Clover knocked over one of the merchandise racks in a dizzied panic. 'It must be the lack of blood' Ruby thought with a chill running down her spine. Everyone here could be in danger.
She couldn't leave the store because she didn't have the money to pay for the bra she was wearing. She could get caught running out of the store still wearing the merchandise. She hoped Koln was still waiting close. 
Suddenly, to her utter shock, Koln bursted inside the store like a bull in a china shop, knocking more racks over. o.0 "Eeep!" Ruby gasped just noticing that she herself has stepped outside the changing room with the red bra.

"Er sorry, sir, I'll get that when he get back. Heh we'll also be back for our friend of course. Again I apologize for the inconvenience, just that she has a rare form of epilepsy, just need to give her her medication and she'll be fine. Right Ruby, we'll be right back in a bit. That one looks pretty good on you by the way... er, back in a bit!" he called out as he quickly escorted Clover out.
Ruby's face was even paler than usual causing even the clerk to ask if she was feeling alright as well. She has never exposed herself in such a way even by accident. To an amish person such as herself, it brought sheer culture and emotional shock. After finally regaining her senses, she once again became genuinely worried about Clover. Ruby walked back into the room to quickly change and try to meet back with them once more.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Cherry Hill Mall*



Strider_Koln said:


> After a nightmarish bloody vision of violence... carnage.. and hunger... Clover's eyes open to Koln smiling down at her with an empty V8 bottle in his hand. "Don't worry Clover, we're in the lower level of the mall where they're doing construction..." Around them it is dark and secluded, all the workers having gone home for the evening, a bit dusty too, giving it a tomb-like atmosphere, how fitting.
> He gently helps her to sit up. "And you don't have to worry, the only one that noticed us coming down here was the clerk, which I took care of, just said you needed some medication. Now, when you're ready, take my hand and I'll try helping you up... By the way, you have my admiration, you stuck to your ideals so tightly."




I'm lost as to where everyone is. I'm gonna say that Ruby is still in the store on her way to find where Koln and Clover went. We'll say that Koln and Clover made it to the hallways inside the mall where all the stores put their garbage. You're near the Hot Topic (which is still being built hence the term "slated" in the desription and no people are inside) and there are no construction workers around at the moment because of the hour.

Koln and Clover

Clover wakes up in a dimly lit area with Koln smiling over her. She feels refreshed but still not completely satisfied. She figures she can hold out for awhile longer and traverse the mall without incident. You seem to be in a hallway of sorts as there isn't too much room. It's dusty and there are various construction tools lying around including hammers, a crowbar, and paint buckets.

Koln is down to 2 blood bottles.

Ruby

You leave the store and walk out into the hallway which is starting to empty out as the mall approaches its last hour. As you walk through the mall you feel lost, especially without Clover who seems to know the layout. You also feel a strange sense that someone is watching you but you figure that it must be because you are in such an unfamiliar place.

Make a Search check if you want to try to find Clover and Koln as you didn't see where they went.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> After a nightmarish bloody vison of violence... carnage.. and hunger... Clover's eyes open to Koln smiling down at her with an empty V8 bottle in his hand. "Don't worry Clover, we're in the lower level of the mall where they're doing construction..." Around them it is dark and secluded, all the workers having gone home for the evening, a bit dusty too, giving it a tomb-like atmosphere, how fitting.
> He gently helps her to sit up. "And you don't have to worry, the only one that noticed us coming down here was the clerk, which I took care of, just said you needed some medication. Now, when you're ready, take my hand and I'll try helping you up... By the way, you have my admiration, you stuck to your ideals so tightly."




Clover didn't want to open her eyes. 
She didn't want to see.
She didn't want to face what she had become.
She tasted the iron in her mouth.
She accepted it.
But she did not delight in it.
She opened her eyes upon hearing Koln's kind words. But she couldn't look him straight in the face.
She had been a fool.
She had allowed herself to so stupidly believe that she could overcome her new condition. And now she had paid the price.
Humiliation.
Dependence.
Next to them, she saw the empty V8 bottle. She vaguely remembered Koln helping her to sit down against the wall, hastily pulling the bottle out and forcing the liquid down her throat. 
She had fought him.
Resisted.
And at what cost?
She was thankful that Koln had been so kind as to plan for her. He had probably seen this coming.
But she was so ashamed.
Though not from an actual living being, though not warm, she had drank human blood.
'I am a monster.'
Shyly, she flicked her eyes up to Koln, saying quietly, "Thank you."
But she did not take his outstretched hand. 
He smiled, "By the way, you have my admiration, you stuck to your ideals so tightly."
She shook her head, speaking her thoughts out loud, "No. Don't admire me. Don't praise me. I've sinned. I've taken another's blood. Koln? Admit it. I'm a monster. We all are." She drew her knees up and hugged them, lying her head down on her arms. 
She spoke quietly, "Who have I become? What am I doing? Surviving on blood. Surviving on the life force of others. I have no right. It's wrong! I... I understand that this is how I need to live from now on. But I can't accept that. I can't accept that... _this_ is a part of me now."
She frowned, glad that she wasn't looking at Koln anymore. Glad that he couldn't see the pain on her face. 
Clover whispered, "I'm a monster. I wish... that I had never been born. Or reborn. Or whatever you vampire types call it. I want to disappear. To make all of this go away. I want to _die_."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> I'm lost as to where everyone is. I'm gonna say that Ruby is still in the store on her way to find where Koln and Clover went. We'll say that Koln and Clover made it to the hallways inside the mall where all the stores put their garbage. You're near the Hot Topic (which is still being built hence the term "slated" in the desription and no people are inside) and there are no construction workers around at the moment because of the hour.
> 
> Koln and Clover
> 
> Clover wakes up in a dimly lit area with Koln smiling over her. She feels refreshed but still not completely satisfied. She figures she can hold out for awhile longer and traverse the mall without incident. You seem to be in a hallway of sorts as there isn't too much room. It's dusty and there are various construction tools lying around including hammers, a crowbar, and paint buckets.
> 
> Koln is down to 2 blood bottles.
> 
> Ruby
> 
> You leave the store and walk out into the hallway which is starting to empty out as the mall approaches its last hour. As you walk through the mall you feel lost, especially without Clover who seems to know the layout. You also feel a strange sense that someone is watching you but you figure that it must be because you are in such an unfamiliar place.
> 
> Make a Search check if you want to try to find Clover and Koln as you didn't see where they went.



Search to get the heck out of here.
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
Wisdom search roll
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1833378/">Wisdom search roll (1d20 5=20)</a>
Ruby also uses "Navigate" skill mod.


Ruby felt alot smaller in the mall without Clover and Koln once she exited the store. She started walking around like she had her head in the clouds, looking here and there.
After ten minutes she was back where she started again. "Ugh, this place is a big circle!" she said to herself in exasperation. She then noticed the giant map blocks next to the Hot Topic and took a look. As she peeked at the color coded map, she couldn't help the feeling that someone was watching. Sure she had acted slightly strange while  being lost, but she couldn't help feeling suspicious again. She clutched at her necklace's red jewel and tried to muster up the courage to turn behind her. She slowly peeked over her shoulder in a nonchalant way, her eyelashes slightly fluttering. "Yes?" she softly spoke to the figure over her shoulder.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover didn't want to open her eyes.
> She didn't want to see.
> She didn't want to face what she had become.
> She tasted the iron in her mouth.
> She accepted it.
> But she did not delight in it.
> She opened her eyes upon hearing Koln's kind words. But she couldn't look him straight in the face.
> She had been a fool.
> She had allowed herself to so stupidly believe that she could overcome her new condition. And now she had paid the price.
> Humiliation.
> Dependence.
> Next to them, she saw the empty V8 bottle. She vaguely remembered Koln helping her to sit down against the wall, hastily pulling the bottle out and forcing the liquid down her throat.
> She had fought him.
> Resisted.
> And at what cost?
> She was thankful that Koln had been so kind as to plan for her. He had probably seen this coming.
> But she was so ashamed.
> Though not from an actual living being, though not warm, she had drank human blood.
> 'I am a monster.'
> Shyly, she flicked her eyes up to Koln, saying quietly, "Thank you."
> But she did not take his outstretched hand.
> He smiled, "By the way, you have my admiration, you stuck to your ideals so tightly."
> She shook her head, speaking her thoughts out loud, "No. Don't admire me. Don't praise me. I've sinned. I've taken another's blood. Koln? Admit it. I'm a monster. We all are." She drew her knees up and hugged them, lying her head down on her arms.
> She spoke quietly, "Who have I become? What am I doing? Surviving on blood. Surviving on the life force of others. I have no right. It's wrong! I... I understand that this is how I need to live from now on. But I can't accept that. I can't accept that... _this_ is a part of me now."
> She frowned, glad that she wasn't looking at Koln anymore. Glad that he couldn't see the pain on her face.
> Clover whispered, "I'm a monster. I wish... that I had never been born. Or reborn. Or whatever you vampire types call it. I want to disappear. To make all of this go away. I want to _die_."




"I know how you feel Clover, now you realize what you've become. You have done more than sinned, your very presense is scourge against God. If you really want to die, look me in the eyes and tell me that. I can arrange it so it will be quick and painless. I am not going to lie, if you die, although you're doomed to eternal torment, you will probably be saving hundreds of future victims.... That is one option... the other option is the one I have chosen. I am currently deluding myself into thinking that if I try to act as saintly as possible in using this demonic handicap in the service of Good, that I can somehow save people and regain God's Grace."
As Koln speaks he sits next to her and gently embraces her, knowing that right now she doesn't need a zealous priest or teacher, but rather a good friend....
"If you need someone to blame Clover, blame me, I've already told you that I've failed you. Think it over though and talk with Ruby. If you still want to die, just find me and I promise I'll have a stake and fire ready.... I'm sorry, I should be more comforting, especially since we have no home.... hunted, despised, living like animals! The jungle is our home! But I shall show the world that I can be its master! I will perfect my own race of people. A race of atomic supermen that will conquer the world!" As Koln says that he becomes much more exited and loud, throwing his fists up in the air and shaking them as he finishes his little plan... before coming back down to earth.
"Er...doesnt that make you feel better?""


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Cherry Hill Mall*



ladyphoenix said:


> Search to get the heck out of here.
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
> Wisdom search roll
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1833378/">Wisdom search roll (1d20 5=20)</a>
> Ruby also uses "Navigate" skill mod.
> 
> 
> Ruby felt alot smaller in the mall without Clover and Koln once she exited the store. She started walking around like she had her head in the clouds, looking here and there.
> After ten minutes she was back where she started again. "Ugh, this place is a big circle!" she said to herself in exasperation. She then noticed the giant map blocks next to the Hot Topic and took a look. As she peeked at the color coded map, she couldn't help the feeling that someone was watching. Sure she had acted slightly strange while  being lost, but she couldn't help feeling suspicious again. She clutched at her necklace's red jewel and tried to muster up the courage to turn behind her. She slowly peeked over her shoulder in a nonchalant way, her eyelashes slightly fluttering. "Yes?" she softly spoke to the figure over her shoulder.




"Search" is actually in the list of Skills. You roll a D20 and add the number on the left-most line. In your case it's a +2 to search.

You gaze at the map curiously. None of it seems to make any sense to you at all. 'Just how do these people figure out where the hell they are going!' you think to yourself. Just then you feel eyes on you like someone is standing right behind you. You think you see a man looking at you from the corner of your eye. 

"Yes?" you say softly to the figure over your shoulder. There is no answer. You turn to face him but you realize that there is no one there. You shrug it off thinking that you must be getting paranoid wandering around in this mall all by yourself. You walk back to Victoria's Secret and wander in the general direction of where you saw Clover and Koln go off to. You notice that a doorway next to Hot Topic is open slightly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Cherry Hill Mall*



Strider_Koln said:


> "If you need someone to blame Clover, blame me, I've already told you that I've failed you. Think it over though and talk with Ruby. If you still want to die, just find me and I promise I'll have a stake and fire ready.... I'm sorry, I should be more comforting, especially since we have no home.... hunted, despised, living like animals! The jungle is our home! But I shall show the world that I can be its master! I will perfect my own race of people. A race of atomic supermen that will conquer the world!" As Koln says that he becomes much more exited and loud, throwing his fists up in the air and shaking them as he finishes his little plan... before coming back down to earth.
> "Er...doesnt that make you feel better?""




As Koln rants Clover hears footsteps approaching. Koln gets to the end of his rant and says "Er....doesn't that make you feel better?" and Clover is thinking to herself 'No, not really' when Ruby steps out of the darkness. 

Before you can say anything Clover's phone goes off. 

Clover 
[sblock]
When you pick up and you hear Vince on the other end. "Angelica, it's me Professor Jones. I just got back from the police station. They say that Suzy disappeared! They left her in the interrogation room for a few minutes and when they came back she was gone! I'm going to look around and see what I can find out, if you happen to see her can you call me right away?"
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover held her cell phone to her ear rigidly. The phone call from her professor seemed oddly out of place in the grand scheme of what had transpired in the past few minutes, but she managed to stammer weakly, "Yes, professor, I... _we'll_ keep an eye out for her. Thank you for telling me." Then, she heard the phone go silent as he hung up.
Clover stared down at her cell phone for a moment, feeling strangely out of sorts. 
She was still so upset. 
'I did it. _Again_. I wanted to die. And when faced with the option...' She thought of Koln and how he had offered to end it for her. It would be quick. Maybe even painless. Maybe it was worth it to not have to endure an eternity of suffering. Make it end now. 
'I'm such a coward.'
She suddenly noticed that Koln was looking at her. Ruby was there, too. They both seemed to be waiting for her to speak. 
Averting their eyes, she managed to mumble, "It was Professor Jones. He said that he went to the police station. Suzie's gone missing. Disappeared from the interrogation room. He wants us to keep an eye out for her. Hm... why the _hell_ would they leave her alone? Isn't it bad enough that she lost her mom? Honestly, treating her like a common criminal. The nerve." She frowned. "Damn police. Well, never trust public servants to have anything in the way of _brains_."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover held her cell phone to her ear rigidly. The phone call from her professor seemed oddly out of place in the grand scheme of what had transpired in the past few minutes, but she managed to stammer weakly, "Yes, professor, I... _we'll_ keep an eye out for her. Thank you for telling me." Then, she heard the phone go silent as he hung up.
> Clover stared down at her cell phone for a moment, feeling strangely out of sorts.
> She was still so upset.
> 'I did it. _Again_. I wanted to die. And when faced with the option...' She thought of Koln and how he had offered to end it for her. It would be quick. Maybe even painless. Maybe it was worth it to not have to endure an eternity of suffering. Make it end now.
> 'I'm such a coward.'
> She suddenly noticed that Koln was looking at her. Ruby was there, too. They both seemed to be waiting for her to speak.
> Averting their eyes, she managed to mumble, "It was Professor Jones. He said that he went to the police station. Suzie's gone missing. Disappeared from the interrogation room. He wants us to keep an eye out for her. Hm... why the _hell_ would they leave her alone? Isn't it bad enough that she lost her mom? Honestly, treating her like a common criminal. The nerve." She frowned. "Damn police. Well, never trust public servants to have anything in the way of _brains_."



Ruby finally managed to find Koln and Clover. Clover still lookingn grim, but at least not as dizzy as before and Koln holding her upright. "Phew, I finally found you two!" She said as she wiped her forehead. She then ran over to clover with concern. "Clover! Are you ok? You look better.. Did you drink anything... (or anyone?)?" She looked at Koln and slightly flushed, remembering earlier at the store. "Um.. thank you for helping her Koln.. Things could have been bad." She then hid her face for a second, trying t conceal the pale pink flush.
Clover mentioned the phonecall she just had about suzy and Ruby's temper slightly grew. "Who would dare hurt a poor child? She doesn't need to be dragged into all of what happened to us, if that is the case. There's no doubt about it that we should hunt those responsible and bring her home!" she said as her eyes flashed green. She then felt a little regret, remembering how she couldn't save her mother in time at the fire... Fruitlessly swatting away fallen debris.  
She turned back to face them again with glowing eyes and a smirk. "I say, we're ready to for a hunt indeed for whoever is responsible."


----------



## izillama

Clover kept her face a blank mask to conceal how idiotic she thought Ruby's plan was. But she did manage to voice her thoughts, "That is _if_ there is someone to blame, Ruby. Despite the little regard that I have for the police and their capabilities as law enforcers, I truly doubt that they are directly responsible for any harm which might have befallen Suzie. Additionally, I doubt that they would allow anyone that far into the building to abduct her. Honestly, I think it's highly probable that Suzie might have disappeared on her own. Think about it. She's afraid. And fat, overbearing men with handcuffs want to sit down and chat with her? She probably freaked out and ran out on them without looking. I doubt that she'd be able to make it out of the building, but I think it's possible that she might just be playing a game of hide-and-seek with them and they're just too pig-headed to find her, opting instead to venture the guess that she was abducted."
Seeing the fire in Ruby's eyes begin to die, Clover went in for the sucker punch, still remaining perfectly calm and outwardly devoid of all emotion, "Besides: Let's assume for a moment that she was, in fact, abducted. Where do we start, Ruby? We have no leads. Heck, I don't even know where the police station is! But let's face it: we have no leads on our own plight, never mind hers. And, really, there's no reason for her to have been dragged any further into this mess than she already was. There's no use in us running rampant all over the city in a hope of finding her. What do we ask people? Hi, I'm looking for a missing child? So are a quarter of the parents in this city. So I say, if Suzie wants to be found, let her be found. If she cannot be found, let us wait until we think this through and come up with some answers."
Inwardly, Clover was annoyed that Ruby had to let her animal side control her so adamantly. She was too impulsive and, Clover thought, such a vice would get her into trouble one day.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover kept her face a blank mask to conceal how idiotic she thought Ruby's plan was. But she did manage to voice her thoughts, "That is _if_ there is someone to blame, Ruby. Despite the little regard that I have for the police and their capabilities as law enforcers, I truly doubt that they are directly responsible for any harm which might have befallen Suzie. Additionally, I doubt that they would allow anyone that far into the building to abduct her. Honestly, I think it's highly probable that Suzie might have disappeared on her own. Think about it. She's afraid. And fat, overbearing men with handcuffs want to sit down and chat with her? She probably freaked out and ran out on them without looking. I doubt that she'd be able to make it out of the building, but I think it's possible that she might just be playing a game of hide-and-seek with them and they're just too pig-headed to find her, opting instead to venture the guess that she was abducted."
> Seeing the fire in Ruby's eyes begin to die, Clover went in for the sucker punch, still remaining perfectly calm and outwardly devoid of all emotion, "Besides: Let's assume for a moment that she was, in fact, abducted. Where do we start, Ruby? We have no leads. Heck, I don't even know where the police station is! But let's face it: we have no leads on our own plight, never mind hers. And, really, there's no reason for her to have been dragged any further into this mess than she already was. There's no use in us running rampant all over the city in a hope of finding her. What do we ask people? Hi, I'm looking for a missing child? So are a quarter of the parents in this city. So I say, if Suzie wants to be found, let her be found. If she cannot be found, let us wait until we think this through and come up with some answers."
> Inwardly, Clover was annoyed that Ruby had to let her animal side control her so adamantly. She was too impulsive and, Clover thought, such a vice would get her into trouble one day.



Ruby snorted in disapointment. "Fine.. " _Darn, why do we have to wait all the time. All this calculating is giving me a headache. Look what waiting has done already.._ She thought as she struggled to gain control of her emotions again. Something inside told her to try something at least, using her inner power. She suddenly turned towards the closest door leading outside. She had to find a creature of some sort around, preferably a bird. 


1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12) Search for animal
Roll Lookup

If animal found, use discipline "Feral Whispers"
1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12) Feral whispers
Roll Lookup

1d10+5 → [5,5] = (10) Feral whispers
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Cherry Hill Mall*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby snorted in disapointment. "Fine.. " _Darn, why do we have to wait all the time. All this calculating is giving me a headache. Look what waiting has done already.._ She thought as she struggled to gain control of her emotions again. Something inside told her to try something at least, using her inner power. She suddenly turned towards the closest door leading outside. She had to find a creature of some sort around, preferably a bird.
> 
> 
> 1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12) Search for animal
> Roll Lookup
> 
> If animal found, use discipline "Feral Whispers"
> 1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12) Feral whispers
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d10+5 → [5,5] = (10) Feral whispers
> Roll Lookup




Ruby walks out the door leading into the public hallways. The crowds seem to be getting fewer and fewer. Ruby eventually comes across the map she was looking at earlier and a door leading to the outside. She goes outside and searches high and low but no animals can be found in the area in front of the mall.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby walks out the door leading into the public hallways. The crowds seem to be getting fewer and fewer. Ruby eventually comes across the map she was looking at earlier and a door leading to the outside. She goes outside and searches high and low but no animals can be found in the area in front of the mall.



Ruby pounds the grass slightly in anger with herself. She grit her teeth._Darn it all! I'm so useless! It seems I can't even fit in this world as well._ She slumped up against a tree nearby in defeat. _Its true that I may not be as smart as Clover or rightaous as Koln, but there must be something I could do.. anything.. if only_


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby pounds the grass slightly in anger with herself. She grit her teeth._Darn it all! I'm so useless! It seems I can't even fit in this world as well._ She slumped up against a tree nearby in defeat. _Its true that I may not be as smart as Clover or rightaous as Koln, but there must be something I could do.. anything.. if only_




Koln looks confusedly at Ruby, unsure at why she was trying to beat up the ground... maybe it's an Amish thing... Not being totally insane, he reasons that she is upset about something. He gently pats her back "There there Ruby, have no fear. We will get to the bottom of this conspiracy, you have my word... So, I assume we're done shopping... that's ok, I can go another day wearing the same clothes, no problem."

Koln then turns back to Clover and quietly speaks "Clover, how are you feeling now? If you still need to feed, or feel like that again, you have to tell me. Yes, I am tempted to say 'I told you so' but that's not what you need right now." 

"By the way.... who the heck is Suzy and what does she have to do with the conspiracy? Anyway, it's getting late, but the night is young. I suggest we find the nearest bar, throughout the centuries taverns have always been a grand place for rumors and tips for hunters, I suggest we inquire there."


----------



## Strider_Koln

For a moment Koln looks away from them, as if having a vision... his gaze is blank as he just stands rigid, looking off in the distance, and whispers "angel..." and then shakes his head. "Er... what just happened? Heh, odd, it's almost like as if i just dozed off for a moment and dreamt... meh nevermind."


----------



## izillama

Clover watched as Ruby ran from sight and straight outside. She and Koln looked at each other blankly, shrugged, then followed quickly.
They found Ruby outside on the ground, pounding the dirt with her fist as though she had a score to settle with Mother Nature. But Clover could see that she was upset. 'Gee, it looks like we're all having a bad night here...'
Koln knelt at her side and patted her comfortingly on the back, "There there Ruby, have no fear. We will get to the bottom of this conspiracy, you have my word... So, I assume we're done shopping... that's ok, I can go another day wearing the same clothes, no problem."
Clover had to smile. He was acting like such a big brother figure. It was heartwarming.
 Koln then turned back to Clover and quietly spoke to her, so as not to disturb the calming affect he was having on Ruby, "Clover, how are you feeling now? If you still need to feed, or feel like that again, you have to tell me. Yes, I am tempted to say 'I told you so' but that's not what you need right now." 
She nodded, "I'm much better now, thank you. And no, you're right. I would completely deserve an 'I told you so' right now. I deserve it."
Koln smiled and nodded back at her, then spoke, "By the way.... who the heck is Suzy and what does she have to do with the conspiracy? Anyway, it's getting late, but the night is young. I suggest we find the nearest bar, throughout the centuries taverns have always been a grand place for rumors and tips for hunters, I suggest we inquire there."
'Idiot.'
Clover crossed her arms over her chest to keep out the cold, "In case you've forgotten, Suzie is that little girl I traumatized last night and whose mother is now dead and cremated. As for the bar... or tavern or whatever... um, _duh_? I don't know how old _you_ are, but Ruby and I are far from being of the right age to enter a bar. We can go with you, but we'd have to wait outside. Unless you'd like to try some sort of Jedi mind trick on the bouncer?" She laughed at her own joke.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover crossed her arms over her chest to keep out the cold, "In case you've forgotten, Suzie is that little girl I traumatized last night and whose mother is now dead and cremated. As for the bar... or tavern or whatever... um, _duh_? I don't know how old _you_ are, but Ruby and I are far from being of the right age to enter a bar. We can go with you, but we'd have to wait outside. Unless you'd like to try some sort of Jedi mind trick on the bouncer?" She laughed at her own joke.




"Oh.. right, that Suzie... so, what's going on right now with her? As for the bar, I know you're underage, but that's never stopped you before."


----------



## izillama

"What are you talking about? You met me at a _club_. I was no where near the bar section."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "What are you talking about? You met me at a _club_. I was no where near the bar section."




"Yeah, sure, and that's all we need, at least get into the club and we'll ask about. I would usually get a drink or two as well, and tonight I will be feeling thirsty, unfortunately not for beer though..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Yeah, sure, and that's all we need, at least get into the club and we'll ask about. I would usually get a drink or two as well, and tonight I will be feeling thirsty, unfortunately not for beer though..."



Ruby's eyes stopped glowing green and she stopped clenching her fists. She loked at her palms; a little bruised from clenching, but nevertheless ok. Koln seemed to calm her down. Then she noticed Koln and Clover bickering back and forth about going to bars. She finally had to interject. "Ok, ok everyone. Clover, where do you suggest we go to interrogate if we were to do anything?"
She then looked to Koln and scratched her head in curiosity. "Hey uh, do you still have socrates with you? I'd like to try something if you don't mind. Don't worry, I won't harm him" she said with puppy eyes.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's eyes stopped glowing green and she stopped clenching her fists. She loked at her palms; a little bruised from clenching, but nevertheless ok. Koln seemed to calm her down. Then she noticed Koln and Clover bickering back and forth about going to bars. She finally had to interject. "Ok, ok everyone. Clover, where do you suggest we go to interrogate if we were to do anything?"
> She then looked to Koln and scratched her head in curiosity. "Hey uh, do you still have socrates with you? I'd like to try something if you don't mind. Don't worry, I won't harm him" she said with puppy eyes.




Koln smiles and nods. "Actually, yeah, he followed me. He was the one that told me Clover was in trouble... Socrates, out!" With that the little white rodent scitters out of Koln's coat pocket into his open hand. Koln bends over, handing the white rat to Ruby. "Careful with him now..."


----------



## izillama

Clover rolled her eyes, 'These two are ridiculous!' 
She tried to answer Ruby calmly, "There's no where to go to "interrogate" anyone." She emphasized with her middle and pointer fingers. "We have no leads. If anything, Koln's idea of hitting up a buzz spot makes sense. If anything, we might be able to sweet-talk someone into finding out what they know."
She stared pointedly at Koln, "And find, you're right that we should go to a bar or club. Just remember one thing, Koln: Ruby and I are innocent little _angels_ who must be protected at all costs. It is your duty as a _man_ to see our safe return from such a wretched hive of scum and villainy. Do I make myself clear?"
Of course, she had said this last part as Ruby was asking Koln about rats, '_God_, can't Ruby stay on track for two seconds? What: should we invest in some _Ritalin_ or something?'


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles and nods. "Actually, yeah, he followed me. He was the one that told me Clover was in trouble... Socrates, out!" With that the little white rodent scitters out of Koln's coat pocket into his open hand. Koln bends over, handing the white rat to Ruby. "Careful with him now..."



Ruby gently holds Socrates in her hands. He is very adorable with his white fur and pink little feet. They almost tickled her hands when they touched her pale palms. She began to look into Socrates' small eyes with her own green piercing eyes steadily. She concentrates while giving off a non-threating manner. "Hello young one" she spoke. "Please, if you understand, I have questions," she spoke softly.
Ruby uses discipline "Feral Whispers"
I think I have to wait for Dave for this to work ^.^; my computer is about to die so im going to call it a night


----------



## izillama

'Oh _God_, now the adorably naive Amish girl is talking to _rats_! What's next? Koln's going to start to make _sense_?'
Clover shook her head, 'I knew I never should have left the dorm last night!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Cherry Hill Mall*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby gently holds Socrates in her hands. He is very adorable with his white fur and pink little feet. They almost tickled her hands when they touched her pale palms. She began to look into Socrates' small eyes with her own green piercing eyes steadily. She concentrates while giving off a non-threating manner. "Hello young one" she spoke. "Please, if you understand, I have questions," she spoke softly.
> Ruby uses discipline "Feral Whispers"
> I think I have to wait for Dave for this to work ^.^; my computer is about to die so im going to call it a night




Ruby

Socrates looks up at you curiously from your hands. His beady little eyes locked with yours. As you look at his fur you notice that he is fairly clean as far as sewer rats go, you think to yourself that maybe he is a more civilized rat. You manage to lock consciousness with him and you feel a sort of connection form between the two of you. "Hello young one. Please, if you understand, I have questions." 

The rat starts to make noise and move his body obviously trying to communicate, miraculously you can understand him quite clearly "I understand, you speak and I will help."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> 
> Socrates looks up at you curiously from your hands. His beady little eyes locked with yours. As you look at his fur you notice that he is fairly clean as far as sewer rats go, you think to yourself that maybe he is a more civilized rat. You manage to lock consciousness with him and you feel a sort of connection form between the two of you. "Hello young one. Please, if you understand, I have questions."
> 
> The rat starts to make noise and move his body obviously trying to communicate, miraculously you can understand him quite clearly "I understand, you speak and I will help."



Ruby smiled in response, still surprised that she could actually talk to animals. It was her childhood fantasy to do this with her family's horse, Aster. She then proceeded to speak again to Socrates. "Remember when we found you at that old house last night in the dark basement? Do you know anything strange that happened before we arrived to meet eachother?"
She waited a little bit to ask her other question as well. "This little girl we had with us, do you still recognize her scent?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Cherry Hill Mall*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiled in response, still surprised that she could actually talk to animals. It was her childhood fantasy to do this with her family's horse, Aster. She then proceeded to speak again to Socrates. "Remember when we found you at that old house last night in the dark basement? Do you know anything strange that happened before we arrived to meet eachother?"
> She waited a little bit to ask her other question as well. "This little girl we had with us, do you still recognize her scent?"




Ruby

Socrates seems to think for a moment. "First there were three voices, then there was silence. And then you came after the loud noise." In response to the second question Socrates just sniffs around your hands and sleeves "I think I remember."


----------



## izillama

Puzzled, Clover watched dumbfounded as Ruby seemed to have an intelligent conversation with a _rat_. However, while Koln would speak to Socrates and still seem obviously crazy, Ruby actually seemed to know what she was doing. Clover thought back to all the stories she had heard about vampires (and they hadn't been many). When in all that lore had she ever heard of vampires being able to speak to animals? Or vampires that became animals or acted like animals? Or vampires that just went completely nuts? 
'Or vampires that turn into stuck-up bitches?'
>.<
She had no clue. But being a vampire just got a _whole_ lot more interesting.
She whispered, so as not to scare Socrates, "Ruby? If we got to the police station, does Socrates think he would be able to track her? Her scent would probably be fairly fresh there."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Puzzled, Clover watched dumbfounded as Ruby seemed to have an intelligent conversation with a _rat_. However, while Koln would speak to Socrates and still seem obviously crazy, Ruby actually seemed to know what she was doing. Clover thought back to all the stories she had heard about vampires (and they hadn't been many). When in all that lore had she ever heard of vampires being able to speak to animals? Or vampires that became animals or acted like animals? Or vampires that just went completely nuts?
> 'Or vampires that turn into stuck-up bitches?'
> >.<
> She had no clue. But being a vampire just got a _whole_ lot more interesting.
> She whispered, so as not to scare Socrates, "Ruby? If we got to the police station, does Socrates think he would be able to track her? Her scent would probably be fairly fresh there."



Ruby gently nods in response to Clover's question without unlocking eyes with Socrates. "Very good. We can go to this place soon where her scent is very fresh to help you. She might be in danger and we would be very grateful if you could help us. Don't worry, you will be out of harm's way with us, especially Koln"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Cherry Hill Mall*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby gently nods in response to Clover's question without unlocking eyes with Socrates. "Very good. We can go to this place soon where her scent is very fresh to help you. She might be in danger and we would be very grateful if you could help us. Don't worry, you will be out of harm's way with us, especially Koln"




Ruby

Socrates seems to acknowledge your request. He says "I want food, even a little!" He then says. "Listen to Koln....sometimes..." and hops back into Koln's hands.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> 
> Socrates seems to acknowledge your request. He says "I want food, even a little!" He then says. "Listen to Koln....sometimes..." and hops back into Koln's hands.




Koln gently takes the rat back, softly petting his fur before. "Hm.. someone's hungry it seems. Do not worry friend, food will be coming soon... Now Ruby, did you get all that Socrates said. It is important. Just to review, and I knew it all along, Stephenie Meyer is now targeting poor little Suzie as the next target in the conspiracy. We have to find this girl soon before she starts sporting fangs, hanging out in front of Hot Topic, and gushing over this "Edward" vampire fellow, whom is also at the top of my 'to slay' list." 
"Socrates has also just confirmed my long-held suspicion that the microwave is also a double-dealing informant to a pack of lycanthropes who are now working with martians in making an army of undead to combat the vampires. After we're done at the police station we must make haste to Clover's room. I need to have a word or two with her microwave..." Koln says as he plots, folding his hands. Socrates, who is now on his shoulder, is looking back at Ruby as if to say "Er, well I said listen to Koln only SOME of the time..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln gently takes the rat back, softly petting his fur before. "Hm.. someone's hungry it seems. Do not worry friend, food will be coming soon... Now Ruby, did you get all that Socrates said. It is important. Just to review, and I knew it all along, Stephenie Meyer is now targeting poor little Suzie as the next target in the conspiracy. We have to find this girl soon before she starts sporting fangs, hanging out in front of Hot Topic, and gushing over this "Edward" vampire fellow, whom is also at the top of my 'to slay' list."
> "Socrates has also just confirmed my long-held suspicion that the microwave is also a double-dealing informant to a pack of lycanthropes who are now working with martians in making an army of undead to combat the vampires. After we're done at the police station we must make haste to Clover's room. I need to have a word or two with her microwave..." Koln says as he plots, folding his hands. Socrates, who is now on his shoulder, is looking back at Ruby as if to say "Er, well I said listen to Koln only SOME of the time..."



Ruby clasped her hands in glee after Socrates jumped back into Koln's hands. : 3 "This is truly and unbelievably wonderful" read tears slowly escaped her face in joy. "I always dreamt of conversing with nature and animals, I'm so glad I can actually be of help"
She smiled at Socrates. "Give him whatever he wants for food and more treats. He will be more complying when we get to the station and he definitely deserves it"
She then giggled at Koln's rantings about Stephanie Meyer and microwaves.
"Well, I can't say I like microwaves much either since they use electricity. I'm sure we will all sort things out"


----------



## izillama

Clover was weirded out, but she decided to let things go. 'Hm... I almost feel a little left out, not being able to talk to animals like Ruby and Koln can. Well, that's if you can call the rantings of a crazy person _talking_ to animals.'
Then, she pulled out her cell phone, "Well then. Let's figure out where the police station is. We can stop and get Socrates something to nibble on on the way, ok?"
She pulled up mobile Mapquest and punched in 'Police'. Immediately, she was met with her answer, and she nodded, "Ok, I know where this is now. Let's go catch the uptown bus. It should take us close to there, then we can walk." 
^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover was weirded out, but she decided to let things go. 'Hm... I almost feel a little left out, not being able to talk to animals like Ruby and Koln can. Well, that's if you can call the rantings of a crazy person _talking_ to animals.'
> Then, she pulled out her cell phone, "Well then. Let's figure out where the police station is. We can stop and get Socrates something to nibble on on the way, ok?"
> She pulled up mobile Mapquest and punched in 'Police'. Immediately, she was met with her answer, and she nodded, "Ok, I know where this is now. Let's go catch the uptown bus. It should take us close to there, then we can walk."
> ^.^




They start walking away from the mall, Koln figures it is still early, probably around 9pm. Although it is a cold, wintery night he feels strangely warm...  He exhales, expecting to see his breath but doesn't and sighs. As they walk, Socrates has scurried his way back into Koln's pocket, discretely watching from inside as Clover leads the way.

"So Ruby, I understand you grew up Amish. Granted, very heretical but I'm hardly fit to judge anymore. So what are you doing here? Did you have any family? Friends..?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> They start walking away from the mall, Koln figures it is still early, probably around 9pm. Although it is a cold, wintery night he feels strangely warm...  He exhales, expecting to see his breath but doesn't and sighs. As they walk, Socrates has scurried his way back into Koln's pocket, discretely watching from inside as Clover leads the way.
> 
> "So Ruby, I understand you grew up Amish. Granted, very heretical but I'm hardly fit to judge anymore. So what are you doing here? Did you have any family? Friends..?"



Ruby walked along side the two of them while answering Koln's questions. "Well, I grew up in Wisconsin in the Amish village. I have many siblings, including... a twin sister.." She felt uncomfortable talking about her sister, Joy so she moved on. "I guess it all started when I had my Rumspringa at 16, where I could actually get to live outside the village for a little while. That's when I met Prestor at a club. He seemed friendly and just had conversation... I returned back to my village as my decision to be with my family. 4 years later, Jacob embraced me as I was admiring the full moon." She looked down and frowned. "He then left, leaving me to fend for myself for a while until I made my way here.. and.. well, here I am with you two.." She looked up slightly as if to gaze beneath her lashes. "I can never go back to my family and be disgraced, especially when I look like the devil's spawn."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby walked along side the two of them while answering Koln's questions. "Well, I grew up in Wisconsin in the Amish village. I have many siblings, including... a twin sister.." She felt uncomfortable talking about her sister, Joy so she moved on. "I guess it all started when I had my Rumspringa at 16, where I could actually get to live outside the village for a little while. That's when I met Prestor at a club. He seemed friendly and just had conversation... I returned back to my village as my decision to be with my family. 4 years later, Jacob embraced me as I was admiring the full moon." She looked down and frowned. "He then left, leaving me to fend for myself for a while until I made my way here.. and.. well, here I am with you two.." She looked up slightly as if to gaze beneath her lashes. "I can never go back to my family and be disgraced, especially when I look like the devil's spawn."




Koln listens intently, nodding and making mental notes, especially about Jacob and the embrace during the full moon. "I understand... it sounds very painful... You can always go back to your family though. Besides, if it makes you feel any better you do not look like the Devil's spawn, quite the contrary actually. Unfortunately we are doomed to damnation and God's contempt. We're more than the Devil's spawns, we are the Devil's own agents, tasked with spreading death, decay, and pain wherever we go to further our own pointless existences... Look, I will only say this once, there is only one kind of Love that one could always rely on, and that is not the kind associated with God for the reasons I've already said. That kind of love should be the one receives from one's own family... if you really doubt your parents of showing that then I'm sorry... consider myself and Clover family then..,"


----------



## izillama

Clover walked along in silence, listening to Koln and Ruby speaking behind her. It wasn't that she wasn't interested in what they were talking about. As a matter of face, Clover like hearing Ruby talk about her history and her family. But it also unsettled Clover at the same time, and it was nice that Koln and Ruby's attention was not on her for a time. 
Listening to Ruby speak about her home, Clover couldn't help think about hers as well. And she couldn't help wondering if she'd ever see it again. Ruby seemed like she had completely detached herself from her family at this point, and Clover wondered why. She was so brave to travel all the way to Colorado from Wisconsin on her own. But had she done it by choice? Didn't her family miss her? She had spoken of disgracing her family. Did she really never intend to see them ever again?
Or had they already made their peace? Was she dead to them?
'Will I become dead to my own family in time? Can I ever go back to them?'
Clover felt very out-of-sorts. Very lost.
Koln was speaking, bringing Clover back to reality, "...lly doubt your parents of showing that then I'm sorry... consider myself and Clover family then."
She smiled somewhat, but it was a sad smile. Ruby would make a great sister. Clover had always wanted one. And Koln... well, he was nuts but he was so kind. 
If nothing else, even with all this sadness and hopelessness, she was happy to have met her two new friends. She felt truly blessed.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln listens intently, nodding and making mental notes, especially about Jacob and the embrace during the full moon. "I understand... it sounds very painful... You can always go back to your family though. Besides, if it makes you feel any better you do not look like the Devil's spawn, quite the contrary actually. Unfortunately we are doomed to damnation and God's contempt. We're more than the Devil's spawns, we are the Devil's own agents, tasked with spreading death, decay, and pain wherever we go to further our own pointless existences... Look, I will only say this once, there is only one kind of Love that one could always rely on, and that is not the kind associated with God for the reasons I've already said. That kind of love should be the one receives from one's own family... if you really doubt your parents of showing that then I'm sorry... consider myself and Clover family then..,"



Ruby thought on this and smiled. "Thank you" she then was curious herself. "I'm curious. What made you want to become a priest? You have a very strong will and I admire that, which is why I am asking. Were your parents' of faith as well?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby thought on this and smiled. "Thank you" she then was curious herself. "I'm curious. What made you want to become a priest? You have a very strong will and I admire that, which is why I am asking. Were your parents' of faith as well?"




Koln stops in his tracks and thinks for a moment before answering. "Well... I've never known my parents exactly.. I was born into the cloth, as odd as that may sound. More than likely my father was the same as me, a priest that has the Church's approval to certain nonChristian things, such as kill and fornicate with the purpose of breeding future slayers like myself... I don't want to get too into it... I was raised within an underground city under the Vatican with many other children, then we were placed in different parts of the world to continue our schooling and training. At a young age I learned how to fight and kill complete with training in firearms and martial arts. At the same time I was imbued with a strong Catholic education. So in short, ever since my ancester Coln le Clergue in the 13th Century, my bloodline has been a tool of the Church to infiltrate certain noteworthy "unwanted"s, namely heretics, witches, and demons... I've failed my ancestors though.." Koln sighs and looks down at the ground, knowing that it is very possible his dead ancestors are now burning in Hell for his failure... "So... how about you Clover? You were raised Catholic too, I assume."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round*

I'm going to fast forward to the bus taking you to the police station. If you don't all want to go there then you can split up. You can role play any events you want on the bus and beforehand. 

The bus pulls up to the curb and you can see the police station outside. It looks very stereotypical with round lamps outside that say "Police" on them. Clover remembers how the city prides itself in "authentic" looking buildings that quite frankly, are rather lame.

Tell me who is going in and who isn't if there is anyone who isn't.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> I'm going to fast forward to the bus taking you to the police station. If you don't all want to go there then you can split up. You can role play any events you want on the bus and beforehand.
> 
> The bus pulls up to the curb and you can see the police station outside. It looks very stereotypical with round lamps outside that say "Police" on them. Clover remembers how the city prides itself in "authentic" looking buildings that quite frankly, are rather lame.
> 
> Tell me who is going in and who isn't if there is anyone who isn't.



I'll get on da bus


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> I'll get on da bus




Ditto, though I'm done for tonight, got to rise early tomorrow morning for school.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Police Station*



Tale_Weaver said:


> I'm going to fast forward to the bus taking you to the police station. If you don't all want to go there then you can split up. You can role play any events you want on the bus and beforehand.
> 
> The bus pulls up to the curb and you can see the police station outside. It looks very stereotypical with round lamps outside that say "Police" on them. Clover remembers how the city prides itself in "authentic" looking buildings that quite frankly, are rather lame.
> 
> Tell me who is going in and who isn't if there is anyone who isn't.




Since you are all going on the bus I'll assume you're all entering the police station as well.

You enter through the double doors and enter a reception office of sorts. The room has chairs scattered around coffee tables and a large desk occupies the back of the room. The desk blocks a doorway that leads to the rest of the station. A woman sits behind the desk obviously playing the role of receptionist. "Can I help you?" she says as she sees the group enter.


----------



## izillama

*On the Bus*

This is a slight back-track to Koln's question

Clover blushed, thinking about her family and her upbringing, 'I'm not sure I want to tell them. It's nothing like either of their stories. It's not like I've ever suffered any sort of hardship, per se.'
Lucky for her, the bus pulled up to take them uptown. Momentarily distracted, the three of them shuffled inside and Clover paid their fares. Then, as per what seemed to be becoming custom, they took a seat at the back of the bus for the ride that would take them to the police station. 
For a moment, Clover breathed easily, thinking that she was off the hook. But then, Koln persisted and she felt herself fluster uncomfortably.
Clover felt their eyes on her, and she managed to mumble, "Yes, I was raised Catholic."
Then, she found strength to raise her voice, "I was born and raised in New York City. I'm an only child. My parents both come from very strict Catholic backgrounds, so I was raised the same way. I went to an all-girls Catholic school all my life. So... here I am." She finished lamely. 
She wasn't too comfortable going further. Maybe she was just embarrassed. 
'They don't need to know that my father own a bank that keeps two thirds of the diocese of New York's money under lock and key, right? And that little detail about being heiress to a multi-million dollar fortune? No. Not important at all. Embarrassing, actually. Compared to what these two have gone through.'
She flushed, again ashamed that twice now she had been so willing to end her life.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> You enter through the double doors and enter a reception office of sorts. The room has chairs scattered around coffee tables and a large desk occupies the back of the room. The desk blocks a doorway that leads to the rest of the station. A woman sits behind the desk obviously playing the role of receptionist. "Can I help you?" she says as she sees the group enter.




It was kind of dumb to have all of us just stroll into the station, lol

The looks on Ruby and Koln's faces told Clover that they--for some reason--hadn't been expecting anyone to be inside the station and keeping watch over it. Not to mention they looked really awkward standing there in their less-than-normal garb. 
'Ooh! I have an idea!'
Taking charge of the situation, Clover walked up to the desk, speaking sweetly, "Yes, ma'am. My name is Angelica Edwards. I'm a member of the campus ministry for the University of Colorado. Professor Jones sent us because he said that there was a little girl here who lost her mother last night? He asked me and my roommate Ruby as well as our campus minister, Father Koln, to come and say a prayer with her. However, Professor Jones called us a little while ago while we were on our way over here to say that she'd gone missing! So we were hoping that we might still be able to visit the last place she was in order to pray for her safe return."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Denver Police Station*



izillama said:


> It was kind of dumb to have all of us just stroll into the station, lol
> 
> The looks on Ruby and Koln's faces told Clover that they--for some reason--hadn't been expecting anyone to be inside the station and keeping watch over it. Not to mention they looked really awkward standing there in their less-than-normal garb.
> 'Ooh! I have an idea!'
> Taking charge of the situation, Clover walked up to the desk, speaking sweetly, "Yes, ma'am. My name is Angelica Edwards. I'm a member of the campus ministry for the University of Colorado. Professor Jones sent us because he said that there was a little girl here who lost her mother last night? He asked me and my roommate Ruby as well as our campus minister, Father Koln, to come and say a prayer with her. However, Professor Jones called us a little while ago while we were on our way over here to say that she'd gone missing! So we were hoping that we might still be able to visit the last place she was in order to pray for her safe return."




The woman behind the desk smiles at you. She is wearing what looks like a regular police officer's uniform except that it is gray instead of blue. Her badge says "Dispatcher" on it and below that is a name tag with the name Sue engraved on it. "The Professor came by a little while ago, he didn't mention that he was sending anyone." she says. She looks over Clover's shoulder at Koln and noticing his dress says "No matter, we can let you and Father Koln come in to say a prayer. We have a search party out looking for Suzy. I pray they find her safe. I'll take you over to the room where we were holding her." Sue gets up from her desk and leads you through the door into a hallway lined with rooms. 

As she leads you down the hall you see an officer escorting a ragged man with handcuffs to what looks like the booking area. As you pass by the rooms you notice that most of them are dark and some are lit only by a single light. Sue stops at a door at the end and says "This is the room we were holding her in. It's strange, there aren't any exits to this room other than this door and our cameras didn't see anyone going in or out. I'll stand outside here while you say your prayers." 

With that she opens the door revealing a rather plain room with nothing in it but a shabby table with a chair on either end. A desk light sits in the center illuminating the center of the room. Aside from a mirror against the back wall the walls and the ceiling look solid enough making you wonder how anybody could escape from here unnoticed, let alone a child.

Sue closes the door behind you leaving you privacy within the room.

If you want to search the room you have to say so and do a "search" check adding the modifier located under "skills".


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The woman behind the desk smiles at you. She is wearing what looks like a regular police officer's uniform except that it is gray instead of blue. Her badge says "Dispatcher" on it and below that is a name tag with the name Sue engraved on it. "The Professor came by a little while ago, he didn't mention that he was sending anyone." she says. She looks over Clover's shoulder at Koln and noticing his dress says "No matter, we can let you and Father Koln come in to say a prayer. We have a search party out looking for Suzy. I pray they find her safe. I'll take you over to the room where we were holding her." Sue gets up from her desk and leads you through the door into a hallway lined with rooms.
> 
> As she leads you down the hall you see an officer escorting a ragged man with handcuffs to what looks like the booking area. As you pass by the rooms you notice that most of them are dark and some are lit only by a single light. Sue stops at a door at the end and says "This is the room we were holding her in. It's strange, there aren't any exits to this room other than this door and our cameras didn't see anyone going in or out. I'll stand outside here while you say your prayers."
> 
> With that she opens the door revealing a rather plain room with nothing in it but a shabby table with a chair on either end. A desk light sits in the center illuminating the center of the room. Aside from a mirror against the back wall the walls and the ceiling look solid enough making you wonder how anybody could escape from here unnoticed, let alone a child.
> 
> Sue closes the door behind you leaving you privacy within the room.
> 
> If you want to search the room you have to say so and do a "search" check adding the modifier located under "skills".




Koln scratches his chin, looking around at the cell. "How could  a childe escape from this cell unnoticed... must have had help I think... or was taken. That might be it..." Koln genuflects in the center of the room, making the sign of the cross over himself, strangely noticibly wincing as if in pain as he does. He thinks for a moment about saying a prayer, but the mere thought of the words makes his head sore, so he decided against it... After closing his eyes for a moment, he opens them and searches...

1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9) 
Roll Lookup 

"Hm... I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary as of yet. How about you Clover?" Koln says as he slowly stands again.


----------



## izillama

Clover watched Koln cross to the center of the room and kneel, making the sign of the cross. She watched as his faced became stony, as though the action pained him. But she didn't speak or ask what was wrong. He stood and looked around, searching for something. He spoke, "Hm... I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary as of yet. How about you Clover?" Koln says as he slowly stands again.
Carefully, she glanced around the room, looking for some clue as to why Suzie had gone missing. And how? This was a fairly well-protected room. Very private. And only one entrance. What had gone wrong?

1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
Searching for clues!


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover watched Koln cross to the center of the room and kneel, making the sign of the cross. She watched as his faced became stony, as though the action pained him. But she didn't speak or ask what was wrong. He stood and looked around, searching for something. He spoke, "Hm... I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary as of yet. How about you Clover?" Koln says as he slowly stands again.
> Carefully, she glanced around the room, looking for some clue as to why Suzie had gone missing. And how? This was a fairly well-protected room. Very private. And only one entrance. What had gone wrong?
> 
> 1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
> Searching for clues!



Ruby looked inside the confined room. It feels really congested as if one was trapped in a cage with blaring lights. She could understand why the little girl could be overwhelmed by such a place. So cold and unfeeling. She looked at Koln and Clover searching all over the place so she tried herself as well before using her own trump card.

Ruby uses discipline "Eyes of the Beast"

1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)
Search for clues
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby looked inside the confined room. It feels really congested as if one was trapped in a cage with blaring lights. She could understand why the little girl could be overwhelmed by such a place. So cold and unfeeling. She looked at Koln and Clover searching all over the place so she tried herself as well before using her own trump card.
> 
> Ruby uses discipline "Eyes of the Beast"
> 
> 1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)
> Search for clues
> Roll Lookup




I really need to change the description for Eyes of the Beast in my discipline book. Apparently they changed that discipline completely in the newer edition.

Ruby's eyes seem to glow red in the darkness as you all search the room. Socrates jumps out of Kolns pocket and starts walking around the room sniffing as he goes.

Ruby
[sblock]
Although the Beast allows you to see clearly even in the darkest corners of the room, the only thing you notice are that there seem to be a lot of footprints on the floor of this room.
[/sblock]

Koln
[sblock]
You don't notice anything out of place here.... Socrates keeps saying "Cheese! Cheese, where is the cheese!" though as if compulsively searching for food.
[/sblock]

Clover
[sblock]
While searching the room you notice that there are more footprints in this room than you would expect, maybe it's just the high amount of traffic that this room gets. You also notice that the mirror at the back of the room is not actually a mirror at all but a reflective window concealing a room behind it. Some of the footprints seem to be leading away from this wall.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> While searching the room you notice that there are more footprints in this room than you would expect, maybe it's just the high amount of traffic that this room gets. You also notice that the mirror at the back of the room is not actually a mirror at all but a reflective window concealing a room behind it. Some of the footprints seem to be leading away from this wall.
> [/sblock]




A lightbulb went off in Clover's head. Her lavender eyes began to sweep the room frantically, taking in all of the footprints. She began to match up prints, looking for patterns. 
What were the sizes?
What were the shapes?
Small size for children. Large for adults. And men. Women's shoes looked different.
Were there any scuff-marks to indicate a struggle?
Quickly, as though worried that someone might be watching them through the one-way mirror, she began to analyze the footprints for clues.

Using "gather information"
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)


----------



## Strider_Koln

He notices Clover's expresion change. "Hm, what's up Clover?" He looks around, worried too about "others" watching them... there is no way they'd leave them alone... Koln squints, thinking he sees something in the corner... which then morphs, distorts, and forms into a long tunnel, or so it seems. To Clover, all that happened was that Koln just walked to the opposite side of the room. However, to Koln it seemed like he had just walked up a hill, and was now in a cave, at the top of a long slope.. a small pengiun next to him... "slide" it says... now Koln knows what he must do. As if snapped back to reality, he turns to ACTION! He must look for food for Socrates!

Koln darts under the bed, looking for any morsels...
1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1846993/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Denver Police Station*



izillama said:


> A lightbulb went off in Clover's head. Her lavender eyes began to sweep the room frantically, taking in all of the footprints. She began to match up prints, looking for patterns.
> What were the sizes?
> What were the shapes?
> Small size for children. Large for adults. And men. Women's shoes looked different.
> Were there any scuff-marks to indicate a struggle?
> Quickly, as though worried that someone might be watching them through the one-way mirror, she began to analyze the footprints for clues.
> 
> Using "gather information"
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)




As Clover analyzes the footprints Koln is crawling under the table looking for food. 

Clover
[sblock]
You see many different sets of footprints but one in particular catches your interest. They are small enough to be that of a child. There are adult-sized footprints as well leading from the window and out the door. You can see that as they go out the door the child footprints are next to them. The larger footprints are dirty, almost as if the person was walking through mud or water.
[/sblock]

Won't be around tonight so don't expect much of an update.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby's glowing eyes trace the room high and low. The only thing she can see out of the ordinary are many footprints frantically scattered everywhere. "Hey, it looks like alot of people were in this room just recently," Ruby concluded. She noticed Socrates sniffing about as well. She hoped that he was fed soon.


----------



## izillama

Mortified with embarrassment, Clover watched as Koln suddenly crossed the room and dove to the floor, wiggling around as though he was trying to get under some unseen piece of furniture. 
Clover hit her forehead with her hand and mumbled, "For goodness _sakes_..."
Then, she quickly crossed to the corner of the room with him and knelt down on all-fours beside him. If they were lucky, anyone watching them would think that they were involved in some sort of... _strange_ form of prayer!
But she was angry that he could do something so stupid, even if he didn't mean to. She knit her brow and hissed to him under her breath, _commanding_, "_Stop_! Koln, for two seconds, get a hold of yourself and stand up like a normal person. Stop acting like a loon, finish your prayers, and let's get out of here before they start to suspect us of having to do with Suzie's disappearance! Now, _stand_."
'Oh, I am _so_ pissed with him!'

I am attempting my "command" ability here. (in red)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Mortified with embarrassment, Clover watched as Koln suddenly crossed the room and dove to the floor, wiggling around as though he was trying to get under some unseen piece of furniture.
> Clover hit her forehead with her hand and mumbled, "For goodness _sakes_..."
> Then, she quickly crossed to the corner of the room with him and knelt down on all-fours beside him. If they were lucky, anyone watching them would think that they were involved in some sort of... _strange_ form of prayer!
> But she was angry that he could do something so stupid, even if he didn't mean to. She knit her brow and hissed to him under her breath, _commanding_, "_Stop_! Koln, for two seconds, get a hold of yourself and stand up like a normal person. Stop acting like a loon, finish your prayers, and let's get out of here before they start to suspect us of having to do with Suzie's disappearance! Now, _stand_."
> 'Oh, I am _so_ pissed with him!'
> 
> I am attempting my "command" ability here. (in red)




Koln has to make a Will save. If you need to look at "Command" under the "Dominate" section of the discipline book here


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln has to make a Will save. If you need to look at "Command" under the "Dominate" section of the discipline book here





Koln looks over his shoulder at Clover, his eyes wide... he knows what she's doing... This serves as a startling reminder to him of what she is about to become... 
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15) (Although Koln gets -4 I think for Clover being a Ventrue, so it's *11*)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Meh, I'm Clover. CLOVER! (not Ruby, lol)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Meh, I'm Clover. CLOVER! (not Ruby, lol)




right, fixed


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Denver Police Station*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks over his shoulder at Clover, his eyes wide... he knows what she's doing... This serves as a startling reminder to him of what she is about to become...
> 1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15) (Although Koln gets -4 I think for Clover being a Ventrue, so it's *11*)
> Roll Lookup




At Clover's request Koln immediately stops his scratching around under the table and stands upright at attention even saluting as he does so as if he is a soldier in a military unit. 

While this is going on Socrates goes over to Ruby and climbs up her dress and onto her shoulder. He starts sniffing around her hair and her right ear.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> At Clover's request Koln immediately stops his scratching around under the table and stands upright at attention even saluting as he does so as if he is a soldier in a military unit.
> 
> While this is going on Socrates goes over to Ruby and climbs up her dress and onto her shoulder. He starts sniffing around her hair and her right ear.




Koln blinks, then slowly backs away from Clover, regaining his grip on reality.... "Powerful... you do not know your strength... In the past I had little trouble resisting your kind.. what you did right there was use your newfound power to get in my head and order me to do something... and my body reacted. You are changing..."


----------



## izillama

Clover found herself a little unnerved about the whole thing. Koln had stood up so rigidly. Almost _painfully. _Then, he backed away from her slowly, as though he were a dog cowering from an angry master. 
"Powerful... you do not know your strength... In the past I had little trouble resisting your kind.. what you did right there was use your newfound power to get in my head and order me to do something... and my body reacted. You are changing..."
Clover felt blood rush to her face. She was embarrassed that she had embarrassed _him_, but it had to be done. 
She tried to speak more kind now, careful with what she said. She didn't want to hurt him any more than she already had, "_Father Koln_. If we're finished praying, I think that we should leave. The police were already more than accommodating, allowing us in here to pray for Suzie. We should get back to school."
Then, she began to usher her friends to the door. But she managed to whisper to Ruby, "Can Socrates track her scent? I think that she was definitely taken from this room by force by a man in muddy boots. Can Socrates smell the mud? Or any sort of organic smell that wouldn't be from this city?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover found herself a little unnerved about the whole thing. Koln had stood up so rigidly. Almost _painfully. _Then, he backed away from her slowly, as though he were a dog cowering from an angry master.
> "Powerful... you do not know your strength... In the past I had little trouble resisting your kind.. what you did right there was use your newfound power to get in my head and order me to do something... and my body reacted. You are changing..."
> Clover felt blood rush to her face. She was embarrassed that she had embarrassed _him_, but it had to be done.
> She tried to speak more kind now, careful with what she said. She didn't want to hurt him any more than she already had, "_Father Koln_. If we're finished praying, I think that we should leave. The police were already more than accommodating, allowing us in here to pray for Suzie. We should get back to school."
> Then, she began to usher her friends to the door. But she managed to whisper to Ruby, "Can Socrates track her scent? I think that she was definitely taken from this room by force by a man in muddy boots. Can Socrates smell the mud? Or any sort of organic smell that wouldn't be from this city?"



Ruby's eyes widened as she witnessed Koln rigidly stand up and obey Clover's commands. There was an enormous power growing inside her. As soon as Koln stood up, Socrates leaped up her dress and climbed to her ear as if he was trying to tell her something.
After Clover quietly talked to Koln, she whispered "Can Socrates track her scent? I think that she was definitely taken from this room by force by a man in muddy boots. Can Socrates smell the mud? Or any sort of organic smell that wouldn't be from this city?"
Ruby responded as quietly "Let me try and talk to him while the scent is fresh. She gently picked up Socrates, stroking his white fur before raising him to her face again. She once again locked eyes calmly with him calmly while warmly smiling. 
Ruby uses discipline "Feral Whispers"
"Everyones a little frantic now, but if we can find out about the footprints, we will be ok. Can you help us again please?" She paused a bit for a reply. 
If Socrates complies Ruby asks. "can you identify the direction of Suzy's scent? There are also muddy footprints that are different. Can you identify them? Where do they lead as well?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Denver Police Station*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Everyones a little frantic now, but if we can find out about the footprints, we will be ok. Can you help us again please?" She paused a bit for a reply. If Socrates complies Ruby asks. "can you identify the direction of Suzy's scent? There are also muddy footprints that are different. Can you identify them? Where do they lead as well?"




You all watch on as Ruby communicates with Socrates again.

Ruby
[sblock]
Socrates talks to you again in a language you can strangely understand. "The girl was definitely here in this room. But there was this man, his scent was like that of the sewer...or maybe even the bathroom? Whatever it is, I sure do like it! I like sewer smells..."
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You all watch on as Ruby communicates with Socrates again.
> 
> Ruby
> [sblock]
> Socrates talks to you again in a language you can strangely understand. "The girl was definitely here in this room. But there was this man, his scent was like that of the sewer...or maybe even the bathroom? Whatever it is, I sure do like it! I like sewer smells..."
> [/sblock]



Ruby keeps her eyes locked, but announces what she has just heard. "It appears a man that has either been in the sewers or the bathroom was here recently" She now addresses Socrates again. "We can all go to the nearest sewer, so you can feel at home then."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby keeps her eyes locked, but announces what she has just heard. "It appears a man that has either been in the sewers or the bathroom was here recently" She now addresses Socrates again. "We can all go to the nearest sewer, so you can feel at home then."




Koln nods, almost as if he was in a trance as he touches his collar... He shudders... mumbing incoherently... "...frères.... filles... pas seulement moi...j-jamais connu..tous meurent, tous brûlent..."

His hand wanders away from his collar, and he suddenly returns back to reality, as if waking from a deep sleep, even yawning...
"Ah... the sewer... great. This could be dangerous, you two should return back to the school. I will gear up and head down there with Socrates and together we will rescue her.


----------



## izillama

Clover spoke before really thinking, her basic instincts as a girl coming out and to the forefront. She crossed her arms, remarking (almost snobbishly), "I'm not going anywhere near a sewer if I don't have to. That's _gross_."
She blushed under Koln's and Ruby's following stare. Even Socrates seemed to stare at her for her selfishness. 
'Damnit! Ew... that sewer last night was _so gross_...!' She really fought with herself internally.
Then, she sighed and gave in (she was trying so hard to get rid of the stuck-up bitch title!), "Ok... let's go to the sewer. But honestly, I have no intention of following you down into it. I'll stand guard, if anything. But you two can go play sewer rat on your own." She saw Socrates and corrected herself, "I mean, you _three_."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Denver Police Station*



izillama said:


> Clover spoke before really thinking, her basic instincts as a girl coming out and to the forefront. She crossed her arms, remarking (almost snobbishly), "I'm not going anywhere near a sewer if I don't have to. That's _gross_."
> She blushed under Koln's and Ruby's following stare. Even Socrates seemed to stare at her for her selfishness.
> 'Damnit! Ew... that sewer last night was _so gross_...!' She really fought with herself internally.
> Then, she sighed and gave in (she was trying so hard to get rid of the stuck-up bitch title!), "Ok... let's go to the sewer. But honestly, I have no intention of following you down into it. I'll stand guard, if anything. But you two can go play sewer rat on your own." She saw Socrates and corrected herself, "I mean, you _three_."




Socrates looks at Clover as she speaks and almost seems to understand her. Dejectedly he leaps off of Ruby's shoulder onto the floor and scurries under the doorway. 

When you open the door to follow him Sue stops you "Oh, I see you're done. You sure did have a lot of prayers to say huh?" You can see Socrates scurrying off down the hallway towards where the restrooms are, apparently the little rat was sneaky enough to get by Sue without being seen. While the dispatcher is talking to you Socrates slips under the door of the men's room.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Ruby got the Achievement: Dr. Doolittle.

Clover got the Achievement: Dominatrix.

Both are worth 1XP so Ruby and Clover reached level 2! I'll post on the OOC board about this.

Koln will have to wait, but hey, he's only 1XP away so he'll level after this scene is over


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> When you open the door to follow him Sue stops you "Oh, I see you're done. You sure did have a lot of prayers to say huh?" You can see Socrates scurrying off down the hallway towards where the restrooms are, apparently the little rat was sneaky enough to get by Sue without being seen. While the dispatcher is talking to you Socrates slips under the door of the men's room.




Clover quirks her eyebrow at Socrates wryly.
'Of _course_ it has to be the men's room. Can't do anything easy, after all, with our group  consisting of only _one man_.'
She sighed, deciding to bluff.
She smiled and pointed to the restrooms, "Father Koln? Ruby? The restrooms are down that way. The two of you should hurry up, if we want to make the next bus." She hoped that they got the hint to act like they needed to use the restroom. Perhaps they could both sneak into the men's room while Sue wasn't looking?
Then, part two of her plan: Mission distract Sue!
She walked up to Sue's desk, which was out of eye shot of the restrooms and hoped that Koln and Ruby would take the hint. Sweetly, she tried to make small talk with the dispatcher, "Ma'am? Thank you very much for allowing us to pray for little Suzie. Father Koln believes that the Lord is with her, and we all hope that she will be returned safely. Have the police gotten any leads as to where she might have gone?"

 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)
Bluffing. 'Pay attention to me, Sue!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover quirks her eyebrow at Socrates wryly.
> 'Of _course_ it has to be the men's room. Can't do anything easy, after all, with our group  consisting of only _one man_.'
> She sighed, deciding to bluff.
> She smiled and pointed to the restrooms, "Father Koln? Ruby? The restrooms are down that way. The two of you should hurry up, if we want to make the next bus." She hoped that they got the hint to act like they needed to use the restroom. Perhaps they could both sneak into the men's room while Sue wasn't looking?
> Then, part two of her plan: Mission distract Sue!
> She walked up to Sue's desk, which was out of eye shot of the restrooms and hoped that Koln and Ruby would take the hint. Sweetly, she tried to make small talk with the dispatcher, "Ma'am? Thank you very much for allowing us to pray for little Suzie. Father Koln believes that the Lord is with her, and we all hope that she will be returned safely. Have the police gotten any leads as to where she might have gone?"
> 
> 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)
> Bluffing. 'Pay attention to me, Sue!'




It appears that Sue didn't notice the rat come out of the room. She walks over to her desk and Clover engages in conversation with her. "Your welcome, I hope we find her well. I'm afraid we don't have any clues that tell us where she might have gone. We have officers scanning the building looking to see if maybe she's hiding somewhere. This building is actually rather large, there's a basement and of course the jail area. I sure hope she didn't find her way down there."


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> It appears that Sue didn't notice the rat come out of the room. She walks over to her desk and Clover engages in conversation with her. "Your welcome, I hope we find her well. I'm afraid we don't have any clues that tell us where she might have gone. We have officers scanning the building looking to see if maybe she's hiding somewhere. This building is actually rather large, there's a basement and of course the jail area. I sure hope she didn't find her way down there."




Clover's eyes were wide and innocent as she continued to command Sue's attention, "I can only imagine how frightened she must be, ma'am. Were I a child who had just lost her mother, I'm sure that I would be equally perturbed to find herself in a police station with a host of strange people surrounding me..."
She continued to chatter, all the while taking mental notes, 'A basement and a jail. If this child has any sort of brains she would stay away from the prisoners! But if the man who took her has any sort of brains, the basement would probably be the easiest way to escape. I wonder if Koln and Ruby have found anything in the men's bathroom?'


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover's eyes were wide and innocent as she continued to command Sue's attention, "I can only imagine how frightened she must be, ma'am. Were I a child who had just lost her mother, I'm sure that I would be equally perturbed to find herself in a police station with a host of strange people surrounding me..."
> She continued to chatter, all the while taking mental notes, 'A basement and a jail. If this child has any sort of brains she would stay away from the prisoners! But if the man who took her has any sort of brains, the basement would probably be the easiest way to escape. I wonder if Koln and Ruby have found anything in the men's bathroom?'



_Meanwhile_ Ruby tried to nudge Koln with her as she followed Socrates into the men's bathroom despite her moral reluctance. She hoped that noone was inside. "You better go in first" she told Koln as she stayed behind him just in case another man was inside. 
1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16) Search check to find Socrates or any clues
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> _Meanwhile_ Ruby tried to nudge Koln with her as she followed Socrates into the men's bathroom despite her moral reluctance. She hoped that noone was inside. "You better go in first" she told Koln as she stayed behind him just in case another man was inside.
> 1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16) Search check to find Socrates or any clues
> Roll Lookup




Koln nods, entering the bathroom... only to find himself standing in the middle of a thick forest, the sun's setting sunlight piercing through the leaves, but Koln keeps to the shadows, somehow with suprising ease... In the distance he can hear the braying of sheep, which means he must be near people. He comes to a heavy wooded clearing, roudning a tree a sobbing woman, dressed in clothing typical of a lesser noblewoman of the Middle Ages, furiously grabs his arm, digging her nails into his sleeve. She takes off her hood, letting her red hair drift free in the wind along with her tears which stream down from her soft hazel eyes. She struggles to find the words, soon managing to choke out while beating her fists on his chest: 

" Oh... Pierre, Pierre, comment pourriez-vous tourner nous tous dans ? Ils m'ont trouvé coupable, volé tous mes charmes ... parti sont nos vieilles voies... Vous avez dit que vous m'avez aimé... Souvenez-vous, votre chère Beatrice .. ? Souvenir... Vous brûlerez dans l'Enfer pour ce jour!"

Koln just stands there, amazed... does she think he is... Has he gone back in time? Where is he... At that instant he faintly hears a squeak, then it gets louder, awaking him, his eyes somehow feeling as if they had opened, when he was clearly awake. Instead of scenic 14th century wooded Montaillou France, he is now standing in the middle of a rather untidy modern men's room. Still, he smiles to himself that reality has once again came to the rescue, snatching him again from the jaws of another nightmare. He then shudders, wondering what would happen if he drifts off again, but never returns...
Remembering the squeaking, he looks around for Socrates, but does not immediately see him. In a panic for his friend, he uses his ability of heightened sences to search for his rodent companion and other clues.

1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)
Roll Lookup 

However I'm not exactly sure if my total here is 19 or 27, since according to that disciplines guide, being Malkavian I get +8 to Search checks, so I'd add 8 to 19? 


Btw, due to the request of certain fellow players, here's the translation of the French in this post: "Oh... Pierre, Pierre, how could you turn us all in? They found me guilty, stolen all my charms... gone is our old ways... You said you loved me... Remember, your dear Beatrice..? Remember... You will burn in Hell for this day!"


----------



## izillama

Merci, monsieur!

Clover had, by this point, been chattering on for about five idle minutes.
'Damnit! Ruby? Koln? Where are you? Any longer and even Sue won't believe that you simply went to the restroom!'
She could tell that Sue was getting a bit tired of her idle banter. But Clover found a little strange not saying anything. Looking around, trying to think of another topic, she suddenly came up with an idea for a distraction.
'Aw, why the heck not?'
"Do you like magic?"
"I'm sorry?"
Clover smiled and removed a quarter from her pocket, holding it face up in her right palm, "Magic tricks. Here, watch..."
She shut her palm and held both hands out to Sue, "Which hand is it in?"
Sue smiled, as though she thought Clover was a simpleton, "That one." She pointed to the right.
Clover opened her right hand. The quarter was gone.
She heard Sue gasp.
'_Idiot_.'
"That one?" Sue pointed to her left hand.
Clover smiled and unfurled her left hand, which was also empty.
Sue clapped and smiled, "That's amazing!"
Clover grinned, then shut her hands again. For dramatic effect, she blew into the fist of her right hand, then opened it: revealing two dimes and a nickel. 
Clover gasped, as though surprised, "Oops! How did _those_ get in there?"
She shut her hand again, blew, and opened it. They were gone.
Sue was mesmerized. Her eyes were wide as saucers. 
Then, Clover opened both hands (empty) and shook them out, "Hm... now where did that quarter go? Ah!" Then, she reached across the desk and behind Sue's ear, "finding" it. 
In that split second--of extracting the quarter and showing it to the amazed woman--Clover found herself leaning in towards Sue and a few things happened that frightened her and made her want to leave all the sooner.
1) The heat vent behind the woman sent the smell of Sue blasting straight at her. 
2) This would have been fine, had Clover not suddenly caught the overwhelming rusty scent of blood on Sue. (I'll let you use your imagination)
3) In leaning in towards Sue's ear, Clover found the woman's neck perfectly open for attack.
For just a moment, Clover felt her blood surge. She hadn't, after all, had much to drink earlier at the mall. But all the conditions were just right! 
The warm scent of blood. 
The perfect placement of her neck.
But at the same time, it was wrong. The situation wasn't _perfect_. 
She heard herself think, '_Not the right type_.' 
'Where did _that_ come from?'
Then, she faked a smile at Sue and backed away, storing her quarter back in her pocket. Her magic trick had just bought the three of them about five more minutes.
'Koln! Ruby! Hurry back!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Remembering the squeaking, he looks around for Socrates, but does not immediately see him. In a panic for his friend, he uses his ability of heightened sences to search for his rodent companion and other clues.
> 
> 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> However I'm not exactly sure if my total here is 19 or 27, since according to that disciplines guide, being Malkavian I get +8 to Search checks, so I'd add 8 to 19?




Yes, you would add 8 making that roll a 27.

The men's bathroom, while not exactly a forest, is quite a mess at best. Rows of rusty stalls enclose toilets as in a narrow room that is about 15 feet in length. Some of the toilets look like they haven't been cleaned since they were installed! 

You can hear Socrates scurrying around but you can't see him anywhere.

Koln
[sblock]
With your heightened senses you can hear Socrates' every move and sound. His noises are clearly coming from a grate in the floor that looks like it might barely be able to fit a person through. When you bend down to take a closer look you are greeted with the lovely smell of sewage and are taken aback. You fall on your back and find yourself staring at the ceiling. You can still hear squeaks coming from Socrates and they seem to be beckoning you.
[/sblock]

Ruby
[sblock]
As you cautiously scan the bathroom you are completely enthralled by the mere sight of the waste recepticals in front of you. These are nothing like the outhouses you had to use back at home! And what are those bathtubs doing hanging on the wall like that?
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Covering his mouth and nose with his sleeve he returns to his feet, bending over and lifting off he grate. He then calls to Ruby. "Hey, Ruby, get in here, you gotta see this... cover your nose too..."


----------



## izillama

'Oh, I'm going to _murder_ those two! It's been ten freakin' minutes! Where the devil are they?'
Clover began to worry that the annoyance at her friends' disappearance might be starting to show on her face. 
'This woman is going to start getting suspicious any time now! At any rate, how can we do a thorough search with her like this? She probably hears _everything_.'
Clover pursed her lips, crossing her arms and tapping her toe impatiently. She tried to act sheepish, "Oh, I'm so sorry that this is taking so long. Father Koln's probably just going through the routine blessing of the toilet before... well... _you know_." She tried to laugh and keep the woman at ease. Clover thought of maybe using another magic trick on her?
But then, she suddenly got another idea...



> She knit her brow and hissed to him under her breath, _commanding_, "_Stop_! Koln, for two seconds, get a hold of yourself and stand up like a normal person. Stop acting like a loon, finish your prayers, and let's get out of here before they start to suspect us of having to do with Suzie's disappearance! Now, _stand_."




A light bulb went off in her head. She remembered Koln's reaction to her command. It had been painful to watch, but effective nonetheless. She hesitated. What if this didn't work the way that she was hoping?
'This woman _must_ be getting tired. Even if this doesn't work, I could just lie and say it was a suggestion...'
Drawing up her courage, and concentrating very hard on what she wanted to do, she spoke, "Ma'am, you seem to be getting a little bit tired. It's pretty quiet in here, so why not take a rest? Now, _sleep_."
'Please work!'

Using "command"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> A light bulb went off in her head. She remembered Koln's reaction to her command. It had been painful to watch, but effective nonetheless. She hesitated. What if this didn't work the way that she was hoping?
> 'This woman _must_ be getting tired. Even if this doesn't work, I could just lie and say it was a suggestion...'
> Drawing up her courage, and concentrating very hard on what she wanted to do, she spoke, "Ma'am, you seem to be getting a little bit tired. It's pretty quiet in here, so why not take a rest? Now, _sleep_."
> 'Please work!'
> 
> Using "command"




Sue's Will Save (DC 15)
1d20-1 → [12,-1] = (11)

Clover

Sue says "Yes....sleep, I sure do get tired working these late shifts...." The woman slumps over onto the desk leaving you alone in the room. Off in the distance you can hear the noise of what you assume are Koln and Ruby moving around in the bathroom.



Ruby & Koln

The tunnel beneath the grate is much deeper than you first thought. It looks like it drops about 5 feet down and leads to even more tunnels going left and right. You can hear the sound of distant water and Socrates at the bottom of the shaft.


----------



## izillama

> Sue says "Yes....sleep, I sure do get tired working these late shifts...." The woman slumps over onto the desk leaving you alone in the room. Off in the distance you can hear the noise of what you assume are Koln and Ruby moving around in the bathroom.




Clover clasped her hand over her mouth in wonder as Sue slumped over and onto her desk, hitting her head with a dull _thud_, yet remaining asleep.
'No way! _Seriously_?'
She felt a giddy sense of accomplishment at having knocked the dispatcher out with a single word. 
Then, she giggled and stepped forward towards the woman, fighting the urge to *poke poke* her. She slept so peacefully. Her breath was even. 
Clover heard herself think, 'Mmm, she wouldn't notice. Just a nibble...'
Then, she stood up rigidly and marched away, slapping herself on the side of her own face, 'What the hell!? Stop thinking that way!'
'Either way, she's _not your type_!'
'Hm?'
Clover slowed to a walk as she heard her internal voices duke it out. 
One, the now-predator.
The other, the ex-prey.
She shook her head, whispering, "Gotta find Koln. Gotta find Ruby. I hope that two have been doing _something_ useful!"
Then, she entered the men's restroom.
Immediately, she recoiled and felt her breath stop in her chest.
'Ew!'
The smell was overwhelming, and she couldn't understand how Koln and Ruby had managed to _survive_ in here for the past ten minutes!
She still didn't breathe.
Clover suddenly realized that she wasn't feeling lightheaded from holding her breath. In fact, she felt fine.
She tested her theory, walking around the restroom for a minute without breathing. It was strange. But she noticed that it didn't seem necessary anymore, 'Well, I guess there's no reason for a walking corpse to _breathe_.'
_Walking corpse_.
Clover became more repulsed by the situation every second, and was happy when she found an open grate on the floor to serve as a distraction, 'They must have gone down there. Hell if _I'd_ follow.'
She crossed her arms and waited, hoping that no men came in while Koln and Ruby explored, but fully ready to command them into submission if they did!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Sue's Will Save (DC 15)
> 1d20-1 → [12,-1] = (11)
> 
> Clover
> 
> Sue says "Yes....sleep, I sure do get tired working these late shifts...." The woman slumps over onto the desk leaving you alone in the room. Off in the distance you can hear the noise of what you assume are Koln and Ruby moving around in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby & Koln
> 
> The tunnel beneath the grate is much deeper than you first thought. It looks like it drops about 5 feet down and leads to even more tunnels going left and right. You can hear the sound of distant water and Socrates at the bottom of the shaft.





Before entering the tunnel, Koln turns to Ruby, "You better stay here. I doubt it's safe down there. Besides, someone needs to watch Clover and make sure she doesn't... do anything rash... " Before she could reply, Koln carefully creeps down the tunnels, being careful and still using his heightened senses, this time to help him see and feel as he steadily makes his way down to the bottom.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Before entering the tunnel, Koln turns to Ruby, "You better stay here. I doubt it's safe down there. Besides, someone needs to watch Clover and make sure she doesn't... do anything rash... " Before she could reply, Koln carefully creeps down the tunnels, being careful and still using his heightened senses, this time to help him see and feel as he steadily makes his way down to the bottom.



Ruby was amazed at the ay the bathroom looked around her with hanging bathtubs, but scummy floors. The odor in the grate was horrendous as it is. Koln advised her to stay while he scouted below. Before she could speak, he jumped down the tunnel. Ruby growled low to herself in reluctance. Danger would be kind of fun, she was ready for a fight. Then again she looked at her dress and decided she didn't want it to get dirty. She worried a little bit for Koln though. She yelled down the tunnel "be careful!"
She then turned around and noticed Clover was in the same room. "Hey there, how did you get past Sue?" she said as she cocked her head to one side. "Anyway, Koln is checking the place out and I'm going to listen just incase there is trouble, harumph... even though he doesn't wasnt me to join him..."


----------



## izillama

> "Hey there, how did you get past Sue?" she said as she cocked her head to one side. "Anyway, Koln is checking the place out and I'm going to listen just incase there is trouble, harumph... even though he doesn't wasnt me to join him..."




Clover smiled as she saw her friend (the bathroom was a lot bigger than she had orginally thought! oops) 
But when she went to speak, no words came. It was like the organ of her throat would not produce the words, no matter how much she tried. Then she remembered, 'Oh right, I'm not breathing.'
The first breath she took sent her senses reeling and she crashed haphazardly into a stall, yet managed to remain standing. 
^.^* She sweatdropped, answering Ruby's question feebly, "I put Sue to sleep. Hehe. She shouldn't be bothering us for a while. Hm... I think that I rather like my new ability..."
Her voice trailed off, vaguely.
Then, she nodded and attempted to stand upright, covering her nose as she did, "But Koln is certainly right! The sewer is no place for ladies, such as ourselves. Let _him_ and the _rat_ do the dirty work."
'Damn straight!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Denver Police Station*



Strider_Koln said:


> Before entering the tunnel, Koln turns to Ruby, "You better stay here. I doubt it's safe down there. Besides, someone needs to watch Clover and make sure she doesn't... do anything rash... " Before she could reply, Koln carefully creeps down the tunnels, being careful and still using his heightened senses, this time to help him see and feel as he steadily makes his way down to the bottom.




Koln

When you reach the bottom of the shaft Socrates is down there seemingly waiting for you. You feel your way through the tunnel while you follow Socrates. The little rat seems to be following a scent trail as you can see his nose is touching the ground most of the time. 

He stops suddenly though when he reaches an intersection and you immediately realize why. Water runs from the right to the left in this tunnel and if the strange man and the girl went through the water then their scent would be impossible to follow. Socrates looks around for a few moments and finally gives up hopping back up onto your shoulder and climbing into your pocket. 

The intersection in front of you splits into 3 directions. You can't see the end of the left or right tunnels but the one straight ahead is dimly lit by light coming from an opening above. You can see that it is a dead end but a shiny object seems to sparkle in the light.

Clover & Ruby

You feel rather awkward standing in the middle of a men's bathroom. You hear footsteps outside coming towards the door. Clover prepares to subdue the intruder but the footsteps pass by. You hear a man's voice and he doesn't sound happy, apparently he discovered the unconcious dispatcher at the front desk. You hear them both going back and forth, Sue probably confused as to what happened.

I've put up a map of the sewer layout so far and since it seems that Koln is the only one who went down I only put him on the map. You can find it here.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

tonight is another Gamestop night. I've taken up a 2nd job for the christmas holiday so 2 nights out of the week I won't be around to post. Have fun and be patient


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln squints into the distance, picking up and gently petting Socrates "Hm... what do you think... Yeah, I agree, middle tunnel it is.." Koln gently places the rat on his shoulder and advances down the dimly lit tunney... If this turns out to be a dead end, he figure he could easily find his way back since it's somewhat lit.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln squints into the distance, picking up and gently petting Socrates "Hm... what do you think... Yeah, I agree, middle tunnel it is.." Koln gently places the rat on his shoulder and advances down the dimly lit tunney... If this turns out to be a dead end, he figure he could easily find his way back since it's somewhat lit.




Koln

When you reach the dead end you find that the shining object is in fact a key. Someone must have dropped it through the storm drain above. You look up and see the night sky staring back at you.

Koln gets a mysterious key!

Clover & Ruby

The commotion goes on longer between the man and the dispatcher. Finally it's over and you feel at ease until the footsteps start coming your way again. You hear then man's voice say "I'm gonna use the John, can I trust you to do your job for the 5 minutes I'm gonna be gone!?"

It looks like an encounter with the man is inevitable and odds are he won't react too kindly to a bunch of women in the men's room overlooking a guy in the sewer! Your minds start to race and all the while that stinky sewer hole starts to look like an easy escape.


----------



## izillama

Clover felt her eyebrow twitch. She and Ruby looked at each other, trying to read each other's mind about what they were going to do. 
'Well, we could either stay and chance getting caught... or we could follow Koln into the stinky, disgusting sewer. Well, what if he gets stuck down there when we shut the grate? Perfect, that's what I'll tell Ruby if she asks.'
Clover scowled in disgust and mouthed the words, "_Hell _no," to Ruby. Then, she closed the grate quickly and retreated to a rusty stall whose door seemed to be broken. She entered it, locked the door, and stood on the toilet quietly. 
'I don't care _what_ Ruby does. There's no ing way I'm heading into the _sewer!_'
She hoped that Ruby had enough sense to either join Koln or head for her own stall.
And she hoped that the man about to enter the bathroom only had to do _#1_.

1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)
Roll for how well I can hide myself.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover felt her eyebrow twitch. She and Ruby looked at each other, trying to read each other's mind about what they were going to do.
> 'Well, we could either stay and chance getting caught... or we could follow Koln into the stinky, disgusting sewer. Well, what if he gets stuck down there when we shut the grate? Perfect, that's what I'll tell Ruby if she asks.'
> Clover scowled in disgust and mouthed the words, "_Hell _no," to Ruby. Then, she closed the grate quickly and retreated to a rusty stall whose door seemed to be broken. She entered it, locked the door, and stood on the toilet quietly.
> 'I don't care _what_ Ruby does. There's no ing way I'm heading into the _sewer!_'
> She hoped that Ruby had enough sense to either join Koln or head for her own stall.
> And she hoped that the man about to enter the bathroom only had to do _#1_.
> 
> 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)
> Roll for how well I can hide myself.



Ruby shrugged at Clover's refusal to hide in the sewer with her. Either way they both had to do something quick before they were discovered. She would rather jump in the center than start a fight with the police officers. Ruby leaped down the grate in a hurry. Her dress was a little smeared with sludge, in which she wrinkled her nose at in response. It smelled horrible down here, but at least vampires don't have to breathe. Ruby uses discipline Eyes of the Beast
Like a flash light, she began to navigate her way in the sewer, going straight for the moment. "Hey Koln! You there!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Denver Police Station*



izillama said:


> Clover felt her eyebrow twitch. She and Ruby looked at each other, trying to read each other's mind about what they were going to do.
> 'Well, we could either stay and chance getting caught... or we could follow Koln into the stinky, disgusting sewer. Well, what if he gets stuck down there when we shut the grate? Perfect, that's what I'll tell Ruby if she asks.'
> Clover scowled in disgust and mouthed the words, "_Hell _no," to Ruby. Then, she closed the grate quickly and retreated to a rusty stall whose door seemed to be broken. She entered it, locked the door, and stood on the toilet quietly.
> 'I don't care _what_ Ruby does. There's no ing way I'm heading into the _sewer!_'
> She hoped that Ruby had enough sense to either join Koln or head for her own stall.
> And she hoped that the man about to enter the bathroom only had to do _#1_.
> 
> 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)
> Roll for how well I can hide myself.




The officer walks into the bathroom just as Ruby jumps down into the sewer closing the grate behind her. The officer goes to a stall 2 stalls over from where Clover is hiding. Clover's hope for clean air dies as she hears the officer undo his belt and lower his pants. Not too long afterward Clover hears the wonderful sound of bowels being moved and the air starts to wreak. she begins to think to herself 'the sewer would have smelled better than this !'

Ruby

You drop down into the same shaft that Koln did. You realize that the smell is not as bad as Koln made it out to be although it is a sewer all the same and you decide to not breathe. You can see clear as day the tunnel that connects to the room with water running through it. When you reach the end you see Koln bathed light staring upward.

Koln was effected by the sewer smell a lot more because of Heightened Senses that he was using to find Socrates. The is still dirty and stinks but it's no worse than the one you were traveling in to get away from Prestor's house.


----------



## izillama

Clover squints her eyes and mentally tries to block out the sounds to no avail. She is _so_ happy that she doesn't have to breathe, since she is sure that she would make some sound of disgust if she had to. 
'Ick... Ruby went down into the sewer. I hope she's having fun down there.'


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby panicked upon seeing Koln in light thinking it's sunlight, but then she realized it was probably artificial. She noticed he was looking upward curiously. She walked over to him. "Hey what did you find? Did you find Socrates?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby panicked upon seeing Koln in light thinking it's sunlight, but then she realized it was probably artificial. She noticed he was looking upward curiously. She walked over to him. "Hey what did you find? Did you find Socrates?"




Koln turns and faces Ruby, his sleeve over his face, obviously disgusted by the smell... REALLY feels he needs a change of clothes... He is also surprised that Ruby would follow him down in this "Hey there Ruby, we were just leaving..." Socrates is sitting on Koln's shoulder, looking at Ruby with familiarity. "Yes, I found my friend and found this key... I don't know if it has anytihng to do with Suzie's disappearence... anyway, let's head back, Clover might be worried." 
They begin to head back, talking a bit on the way. 
"So... you are a heretic and a vampire... hm, possibly a witch too, not sure yet... but anyway to think, at one time you might have been a target of mine.... Heh, it is ironic but true, as you know Matthew 7:2 'For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again'. Still... I am happy I met you, Clover too. No matter what happens to me, or how my sanity distorts or changes, remember that above all else..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln turns and faces Ruby, his sleeve over his face, obviously disgusted by the smell... REALLY feels he needs a change of clothes... He is also surprised that Ruby would follow him down in this "Hey there Ruby, we were just leaving..." Socrates is sitting on Koln's shoulder, looking at Ruby with familiarity. "Yes, I found my friend and found this key... I don't know if it has anytihng to do with Suzie's disappearence... anyway, let's head back, Clover might be worried."
> They begin to head back, talking a bit on the way.
> "So... you are a heretic and a vampire... hm, possibly a witch too, not sure yet... but anyway to think, at one time you might have been a target of mine.... Heh, it is ironic but true, as you know Matthew 7:2 'For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again'. Still... I am happy I met you, Clover too. No matter what happens to me, or how my sanity distorts or changes, remember that above all else..."




As Koln is rambling and you both are walking back towards the bathroom Socrates emerges from Koln's pocket. He sniffs the air seeming to catch a scent of something or someone. He quickly jumps down off of Koln's shoulder and darts off back down the hallway taking a right at the intersection.

Clover

As you are sitting in the bathroom stall fending off the urge to pull your nose off the officer's radio goes off. "We have a report of possible persons inside the police station, they are two women and one man possibly posing as members of the church. Their last known location was in the bathrooms in the front hallway. We need all officers who are currently at headqaurters to perform a quick scan of the station, the three were not seen exiting the building by anyone." You hear the officer respond back "Officer Belhurst here. I'm...kind of in the middle of something. I'm in the men's bathroom in the front hall, I didn't see anyone in here." The radio responds back "Copy. Just do a quick search to make sure, we've already had one person gone missing from us we don't need three more!" Officer Belhurst says back into the radio "Rodger, I'll look around. Tell Sue to check the women's bathroom." You hear Belhurst getting up off the toilet "What is this " he says as he gets ready to begin his search. When he is read he leaves his stall and walks the length of the room, "Anybody in here?" he then walks to the far end and starts knocking on the stalls and opening the unlocked ones. You would think your heart would be pounding right about now but realize that it isn't, you are simply left with the cold feeling of fear building up inside you. You can't let him see you!


----------



## izillama

You suck, lol

'Oh _f... u... c... k...'
_Clover felt her nose wrinkle in anger as Officer Belhurst began to move down the line. She was angry at herself that she hadn't followed Koln and Ruby into the sewer, but not sorry that she had done so. Either way, she felt like her stubbornness was about to get her into trouble. 
She thought quickly. She wasn't too sure of her new ability yet since this was the first time that she had ever used it. She had used it on Sue, yes. But she had already heard that Sue was up and moving again, and now searching the women's bathroom. 
'Damn Koln. Damn Ruby. Leaving me here like this.'
The officer got closer, and she still had no thoughts to show for it. She allowed herself a slow breath to at least be able to feign control of the situation. 
'Meh... ok. Option A. Attempt to make him sleep. No. Sue must have told them what I looked like by now. This guy would only say the same thing. Option B. Just _run_. I'm pretty quick, but I'm not sure that I could get past so many men. Option C? Get caught. What's the worst they would do to me? Hm... maybe put me in a jail cell? Where I might be subjected to sunlight once the sun came up?'
_Vampire_.
Clover's eyes went wide. She knew that sometimes, in times of extreme fear, a person might go into shock. Maybe even pass out. 
She wondered--just for a moment--if she might be able to pull off something so horrifying that he would just zonk out? 'If so, I _promise_ myself that I'll go into the sewer. This is getting too dangerous_.'
_But she had to hurry. He was only a couple stalls away! Luckily, other stalls were locked so it was taking him a time to unlock them. 
Time to get scary.
She felt her now pointed canines in her tongue and licked her lips. Imagine:
_Blood_.
_Violence.
Assaulting Suzie. All the violent things I could have done to her. She would scream. I would have torn into her throat, like a wolf into a sheep. Let the blood flow! Ah, there it is. Crimson warm. Spewing endlessly from her neck. Her eyes roll back into her head from the loss of blood. It washes over my tongue. So _good_. So sweet. Just like a little girl. Probably sweetened from candy. Sugars. She tries to pull away. I embrace her closer. My teeth delve again. She cries out, but does not struggle. My fingers dig into her arms. Bruising. I've bruised my fruit! I don't care. It's still as sweet and delicious as it is perfect..._
Clover's altered memory of attacking Suzie was a bit unnerving, but effective nonetheless. She even bit her own lip to simulate for her mind's eye what blood would taste like at that moment. She felt a drip fall down her chin towards her throat. She focused on how hungry she was at that moment. 
Suddenly, her vision flashed red! She was fairly certain that she did not want the blood of this _mortal_ coming towards her. She did not like his scent. It was like trying to get someone to salivate over turnips. 
But the thought of Suzie--helpless and struggling, bleeding in her arms--did it. She allowed her mind to wander to other violent images. She was sure her eyes were frightening now. Out-of-focus. Maybe even red? All she saw was red. 
Blood dripped from her fangs.
The lock on the stall began to wrench itself open. 
She prepared to pounce!
Don't kill him.
Don't hurt him.
_Frighten him so badly that he loses all sense of self_...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> As Koln is rambling and you both are walking back towards the bathroom Socrates emerges from Koln's pocket. He sniffs the air seeming to catch a scent of something or someone. He quickly jumps down off of Koln's shoulder and darts off back down the hallway taking a right at the intersection.
> 
> Clover
> 
> As you are sitting in the bathroom stall fending off the urge to pull your nose off the officer's radio goes off. "We have a report of possible persons inside the police station, they are two women and one man possibly posing as members of the church. Their last known location was in the bathrooms in the front hallway. We need all officers who are currently at headqaurters to perform a quick scan of the station, the three were not seen exiting the building by anyone." You hear the officer respond back "Officer Belhurst here. I'm...kind of in the middle of something. I'm in the men's bathroom in the front hall, I didn't see anyone in here." The radio responds back "Copy. Just do a quick search to make sure, we've already had one person gone missing from us we don't need three more!" Officer Belhurst says back into the radio "Rodger, I'll look around. Tell Sue to check the women's bathroom." You hear Belhurst getting up off the toilet "What is this " he says as he gets ready to begin his search. When he is read he leaves his stall and walks the length of the room, "Anybody in here?" he then walks to the far end and starts knocking on the stalls and opening the unlocked ones. You would think your heart would be pounding right about now but realize that it isn't, you are simply left with the cold feeling of fear building up inside you. You can't let him see you!




"Socrates, where are you going?!" Koln growls to himself and chases after him... realy did not want to stay too long away from Clover. As Koln runs, he's surprised that Ruby is more than able to keep up, exhibiting her feral quickness. He easily manuvers around puddles and other obstacles on the ground, still using his heightened scenese. Out of habit he starts breathing as runs, only to stop for a moment and gag, and continues, this time wihout breathing. "Ruby, you should head back to Clover and leave the station, I will meet you two outside where that grate was... provided nothing has happened to Clover yet... or, more accurately, anything happened to those above ground."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover's altered memory of attacking Suzie was a bit unnerving, but effective nonetheless. She even bit her own lip to simulate for her mind's eye what blood would taste like at that moment. She felt a drip fall down her chin towards her throat. She focused on how hungry she was at that moment.
> Suddenly, her vision flashed red! She was fairly certain that she did not want the blood of this _mortal_ coming towards her. She did not like his scent. It was like trying to get someone to salivate over turnips.
> But the thought of Suzie--helpless and struggling, bleeding in her arms--did it. She allowed her mind to wander to other violent images. She was sure her eyes were frightening now. Out-of-focus. Maybe even red? All she saw was red.
> Blood dripped from her fangs.
> The lock on the stall began to wrench itself open.
> She prepared to pounce!
> Don't kill him.
> Don't hurt him.
> _Frighten him so badly that he loses all sense of self_...




The Officer opens the door to Clover's stall and gasps at the sight of Clover not expecting to see anyone in the stall. He is a tall blond-haired man who looks like he is in his early thirties. He is slightly built. His blue eyes open wide at the sight of Clover and he instinctively reaches for the club at his waist.

Officer Belhurst's Initiative Roll
1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13) 


Roll initiative even if you are going to try to scare him. You get an extra +2 for surprise. If you are going to scare him on your turn use the "intimidation" skill modifier.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Socrates, where are you going?!" Koln growls to himself and chases after him... realy did not want to stay too long away from Clover. As Koln runs, he's surprised that Ruby is more than able to keep up, exhibiting her feral quickness. He easily manuvers around puddles and other obstacles on the ground, still using his heightened scenese. Out of habit he starts breathing as runs, only to stop for a moment and gag, and continues, this time wihout breathing. "Ruby, you should head back to Clover and leave the station, I will meet you two outside where that grate was... provided nothing has happened to Clover yet... or, more accurately, anything happened to those above ground."




Koln and Ruby follow Socrates who has run down the tunnel to the right. The surroundings start to look more like a sewer with brick walls and water flowing through the middle. You can see a dimly lit area at the end of the tunnel and the sound of water falling like a small waterfall. You come to an open room with a platform in the middle and many small tunnels lining both sides and a larger tunnel pushing the water out of the room at the end. You figure this must be the central hub for Denver's sewer system. 

"Ruby, you should head back to Clover and leave the station, I will meet you two outside where that grate was... provided nothing has happened to Clover yet... or, more accurately, anything happened to those above ground." Koln says to Ruby. Just then Socrates appears out of one of the tunnels on the right wall. Koln can hear him saying "I know he's here.....I know he's here!"

Ruby and Koln make Reflex Saves. Also, I want to know if Ruby is going to go up and help Clover or stay down with Koln. All this and more in our next exciting episode of Vampire: The Masquerade, so please wait for me! And look! Here is a map of the room you are in.


----------



## izillama

1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20)
Surprise! (I have no pluses to intimidation, unfortunately. Clover is as intimidating as a declawed kitten...)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln and Ruby follow Socrates who has run down the tunnel to the right. The surroundings start to look more like a sewer with brick walls and water flowing through the middle. You can see a dimly lit area at the end of the tunnel and the sound of water falling like a small waterfall. You come to an open room with a platform in the middle and many small tunnels lining both sides and a larger tunnel pushing the water out of the room at the end. You figure this must be the central hub for Denver's sewer system.
> 
> "Ruby, you should head back to Clover and leave the station, I will meet you two outside where that grate was... provided nothing has happened to Clover yet... or, more accurately, anything happened to those above ground." Koln says to Ruby. Just then Socrates appears out of one of the tunnels on the right wall. Koln can hear him saying "I know he's here.....I know he's here!"
> 
> Ruby and Koln make Reflex Saves. Also, I want to know if Ruby is going to go up and help Clover or stay down with Koln. All this and more in our next exciting episode of Vampire: The Masquerade, so please wait for me! And look! Here is a map of the room you are in.



1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27)
Roll Lookup
Reflex save
Ruby quickly takes action before adhering to Koln's words with feline-like graceful movements.

She later questioned Koln's advice. "Darn it, what if Socrates needs to talk to me?"
She growled again and responded reluctantly "Alright Ill go back.."
'gee he is stubborn... but has a good heart'

Ruby did a quick 180 degree turn and sprinted off in the opposite direction.
She tried to take giant "jumps" to increase her spee. She was now suddenly worried about Clover..

Jump Roll
1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

I'm going to assume that I won the initiation roll. Here I go!

Clover felt like a trapped animal. Lethal and fanged. Ready to defend herself.
The rusted lock turned. She heard it scrape. Grind open.
Then...


> The Officer opens the door to Clover's stall and gasps at the sight of Clover not expecting to see anyone in the stall. He is a tall blond-haired man who looks like he is in his early thirties. He is slightly built. His blue eyes open wide at the sight of Clover and he instinctively reaches for the club at his waist.



'DON'T THINK!'
Clover heard a horrible sound escape her lips. The declawed kitten, innocent and non-lethal as she was, was prepared to defend herself and fend off predators at all costs!
"Grrrrrwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!"
Clover lunged forward, sharp, perfectly manicured fingernails extended towards the officer's throat. Bloodshot eyes staring him down like a meal. Fangs, dripping saliva and visibly sharp, closing in dangerously close to his face.
Clover hadn't meant to hurt him.
She had only wanted to scare him.
But the rush of the situation, the _terror_ in his eyes...
'Oh no...'
Her fingernails caught him in both shoulders, scratching feebly at his skin, yet drawing a small line of blood...

1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)
Grapple (I know this is after the fact *sweatdrop*)


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> 1d20+7 → [20,7] = (27)
> Roll Lookup
> Reflex save
> Ruby quickly takes action before adhering to Koln's words with feline-like graceful movements.
> 
> She later questioned Koln's advice. "Darn it, what if Socrates needs to talk to me?"
> She growled again and responded reluctantly "Alright Ill go back.."
> 'gee he is stubborn... but has a good heart'
> 
> Ruby did a quick 180 degree turn and sprinted off in the opposite direction.
> She tried to take giant "jumps" to increase her spee. She was now suddenly worried about Clover..
> 
> Jump Roll
> 1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17)
> Roll Lookup




"Go with God, Ruby" Koln says as she leaves, focusing now at his surrondings carefully... The target must be close... As he uses all of his senses to search, his ears pick up what sounds like a scream far off in the distance... "Please God... let that not be what I think..."

Search:
1d20+2+8 → [10,2,8] = (20) 
Roll Lookup 


Reflex save

Roll Lookup 
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Go with God, Ruby" Koln says as she leaves, focusing now at his surrondings carefully... The target must be close... As he uses all of his senses to search, his ears pick up what sounds like a scream far off in the distance... "Please God... let that not be what I think..."
> 
> Search:
> 1d20+2+8 → [10,2,8] = (20)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 
> Reflex save
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
> 
> Roll Lookup




Koln

You watch Ruby run off until she is out of sight, it is at that moment when you look up just in time to see a net fall on you from overhead. The net has weights on the end and as you struggle to get free you only end up getting more tangled in the net. You hear what sounds more like the hiss of a snake than a voice say "Pesssky neophite, sssticking your nossse where it doesssn't belong!" A figure crawls out of the pipe above where Socrates came out of, he is wrapped in all manner of tattered cloth revealing only his eyes which seem to glow in the dim light with yellow. You can tell that he too is a vampire but you have no idea what kind of a vampire could possibly be so wretched looking. He jumps down onto the ground next to Koln says "I'll ssshow you, massster will have your head! Feed on his flesh my petsss!" He then makes a sort of whistling sound and you feel the floor rumble slightly as a herd of rats come out of the pipes on the left wall. There must be about 20 of them and they are all focused on ripping you to shreds!

Initiative Roll For the Rats 1, 2, & 3
1d20+1 → [2,1] = (3) 
1d20+1 → [11,1] = (12) 
1d20+1 → [5,1] = (6) 


Initiative Roll For Hive Master
1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19) 


Roll your initiative and then make a strength check to try to rip through the net (add your strength mod to the roll). The updated map is here.

Ruby

You run through the tunnel and make your way back to where the grate is. You can hear a struggle going on above you.

Roll initiative and if it's lower than the officer's then you don't emerge from the grate till after his turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Denver Police Station*



izillama said:


> I'm going to assume that I won the initiation roll. Here I go!
> 
> Clover felt like a trapped animal. Lethal and fanged. Ready to defend herself.
> The rusted lock turned. She heard it scrape. Grind open.
> Then...
> 'DON'T THINK!'
> Clover heard a horrible sound escape her lips. The declawed kitten, innocent and non-lethal as she was, was prepared to defend herself and fend off predators at all costs!
> "Grrrrrwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!"
> Clover lunged forward, sharp, perfectly manicured fingernails extended towards the officer's throat. Bloodshot eyes staring him down like a meal. Fangs, dripping saliva and visibly sharp, closing in dangerously close to his face.
> Clover hadn't meant to hurt him.
> She had only wanted to scare him.
> But the rush of the situation, the _terror_ in his eyes...
> 'Oh no...'
> Her fingernails caught him in both shoulders, scratching feebly at his skin, yet drawing a small line of blood...
> 
> 1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)
> Grapple (I know this is after the fact *sweatdrop*)




Officer Belhurst's Grapple Check
1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)

The officer tries to wrench Clover off of him but he can't seem to get the upper hand as he was taken by surprise. Clover has her body pressed against his and she can't help but feel a strong urge of attraction towards the man. It reminds her of how she felt the few times she let Mindy take her out and she brushed up against a cute preppy boy. 

Clover doesn't know if it is arousal or hunger that drives her but she doesn't care and bites into the mans shoulder where she has already drawn a little blood. He lets out a yelp but quickly succumbs to what seems like pleasure.

Clover Bitings
1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4) 


Officer Belhurst takes 4 damage (piercing). 

Clover gets 1 Blood Point.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Officer Belhurst's Grapple Check
> 1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)
> 
> The officer tries to wrench Clover off of him but he can't seem to get the upper hand as he was taken by surprise. Clover has her body pressed against his and she can't help but feel a strong urge of attraction towards the man. It reminds her of how she felt the few times she let Mindy take her out and she brushed up against a cute preppy boy.
> 
> Clover doesn't know if it is arousal or hunger that drives her but she doesn't care and bites into the mans shoulder where she has already drawn a little blood. He lets out a yelp but quickly succumbs to what seems like pleasure.
> 
> Clover Bitings
> 1d4+1 → [3,1] = (4)
> 
> 
> Officer Belhurst takes 4 damage (piercing).
> 
> Clover gets 1 Blood Point.



Initiative roll
1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)
Roll Lookup
Ruby sees the grate and hears that something isn't right. 

Intimidate
1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22)
Once she makes it up the grate, she lets out a primal roar at anything in the room. If she makes it in time


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> You watch Ruby run off until she is out of sight, it is at that moment when you look up just in time to see a net fall on you from overhead. The net has weights on the end and as you struggle to get free you only end up getting more tangled in the net. You hear what sounds more like the hiss of a snake than a voice say "Pesssky neophite, sssticking your nossse where it doesssn't belong!" A figure crawls out of the pipe above where Socrates came out of, he is wrapped in all manner of tattered cloth revealing only his eyes which seem to glow in the dim light with yellow. You can tell that he too is a vampire but you have no idea what kind of a vampire could possibly be so wretched looking. He jumps down onto the ground next to Koln says "I'll ssshow you, massster will have your head! Feed on his flesh my petsss!" He then makes a sort of whistling sound and you feel the floor rumble slightly as a herd of rats come out of the pipes on the left wall. There must be about 20 of them and they are all focused on ripping you to shreds!
> 
> Initiative Roll For the Rats 1, 2, & 3
> 1d20+1 → [2,1] = (3)
> 1d20+1 → [11,1] = (12)
> 1d20+1 → [5,1] = (6)
> 
> 
> Initiative Roll For Hive Master
> 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)
> 
> 
> Roll your initiative and then make a strength check to try to rip through the net (add your strength mod to the roll). The updated map is here.
> 
> Ruby
> 
> You run through the tunnel and make your way back to where the grate is. You can hear a struggle going on above you.
> 
> Roll initiative and if it's lower than the officer's then you don't emerge from the grate till after his turn.





Koln growls under his breath, looking at all the rats. He absolutely hates hurting animals, since they are innocent. He prefers to hunt those who know better than to act like animals, those that are capable of so much more than being slaves to their base drives, and there's not much baser than hungering for one's blood...
"You... you are the Ratman I have read about, did not think you were a vampire too." Koln frantically things, trying to remember this person's real name... was it the Styles guy that had gone missing from Bellvue some years ago? He was harmless, but his odd behavior was enough to raise the attention of the Holy See for a little bit, especially the small faction of it that deals with this sort of thing... No, it could not be him... who is it... 
"Rats... rats... rats... a hundred, thousand, million of them! And every one a life! This does not concern them, spare their lives and tell them to leave... No.. wait, your affinity for animals... I know this... you are... Yes, I know exactly who you are!" With that Koln's gaze starts to gloss over... only to snap back with renewed vigor:
"Giovanni Bernardone, Pape Innocent III a autorisé votre exécution immédiate pour l'hérésie. Le converti maintenant ainsi sur votre mort pour laquelle votre âme peut être pardonnée ... aujourd'hui, sur l'avion d'homme, il n'y a aucun pardon de vous, l'hérétique!"
As he speaks his hand and teeth clench the net while his other hand moves in his pocket, grabbing what he thinks, in his crazy time-traveling mind is an arcane dagger, but in reality he's clutching the tazer. 

Initiate Roll:
Roll Lookup 
1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18)

Strength Roll:
1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16) 
Roll Lookup 


Translation: Giovanni Bernardone, Pope Innocent III has mandated your immediate execution for heresy. Convert now so upon your death your soul may be forgiven... for today, on the plane of man, there is no forgiveness for you, heretic!


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> The officer tries to wrench Clover off of him but he can't seem to get the upper hand as he was taken by surprise. Clover has her body pressed against his and she can't help but feel a strong urge of attraction towards the man. It reminds her of how she felt the few times she let Mindy take her out and she brushed up against a cute preppy boy.
> 
> Clover doesn't know if it is arousal or hunger that drives her but she doesn't care and bites into the mans shoulder where she has already drawn a little blood. He lets out a yelp but quickly succumbs to what seems like pleasure.




Clover felt a wave of satisfaction wash over her. In all her years, she had never felt so _complete_. So _full_. 
She let up her jaws a little, then delved again. Carefully. Don't spoil the feast.
The officer's blood seeped willingly enough into her mouth, and she drank it down. Like sucking water out of a bloated sponge. 
Though he had screamed at first, he was slowly fainting into her. She held him up and continued to suckle his arm. Anyone looking at him on the street would not see this scar. 
It was hidden.
Secret.
But would he ever live to see the street? 
Clover frowned at herself but couldn't stop. She wanted _more_. 
She wanted to keep going. To keep drawing blood. 
It was just so _easy_. There was never an end. He was a willing enough victim if she ever saw one. He seemed to _enjoy_ this. His life force being drawn out of him so quickly, it were as though she had ripped through an artery and it was gushing out. 
But she didn't want to kill him. End the life of this man? Who was still young. Who probably had a family waiting at home. Who would probably now slump over and rest. Never tell a soul. 
As she drew blood, she prepared to pull away. 
It was so difficult. Like taking food from a starving child.
She drew up her hand, placing it over his eyes so he couldn't see. Then, she unlatched herself from his shoulder, and ordered, "_Sleep_."
With any luck, he would pass out. And Clover promised herself that she would high-tail it to the sewer. Even though Koln and Ruby had been down there for an unnervingly long amount of time...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover felt a wave of satisfaction wash over her. In all her years, she had never felt so _complete_. So _full_.
> She let up her jaws a little, then delved again. Carefully. Don't spoil the feast.
> The officer's blood seeped willingly enough into her mouth, and she drank it down. Like sucking water out of a bloated sponge.
> Though he had screamed at first, he was slowly fainting into her. She held him up and continued to suckle his arm. Anyone looking at him on the street would not see this scar.
> It was hidden.
> Secret.
> But would he ever live to see the street?
> Clover frowned at herself but couldn't stop. She wanted _more_.
> She wanted to keep going. To keep drawing blood.
> It was just so _easy_. There was never an end. He was a willing enough victim if she ever saw one. He seemed to _enjoy_ this. His life force being drawn out of him so quickly, it were as though she had ripped through an artery and it was gushing out.
> But she didn't want to kill him. End the life of this man? Who was still young. Who probably had a family waiting at home. Who would probably now slump over and rest. Never tell a soul.
> As she drew blood, she prepared to pull away.
> It was so difficult. Like taking food from a starving child.
> She drew up her hand, placing it over his eyes so he couldn't see. Then, she unlatched herself from his shoulder, and ordered, "_Sleep_."
> With any luck, he would pass out. And Clover promised herself that she would high-tail it to the sewer. Even though Koln and Ruby had been down there for an unnervingly long amount of time...




Clover has to make a Will Save before she can unlatch from the cop. Also, Belhurst goes before Ruby does. I'm off to GameSlave now, will hopefully be back by 11.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover has to make a Will Save before she can unlatch from the cop. Also, Belhurst goes before Ruby does. I'm off to GameSlave now, will hopefully be back by 11.




Hey what about me?! >,<! Koln's still stuck staring at the Ratman from inside a net. How about this, I will take over as DM for a bit... Koln has defeated the Ratman with his super special awesome supermove and has saved the world from vampires once again. Oh and he can fly too. The End!


----------



## izillama

1d20+4 → [15,4] = (19)
Will save (I think this is right...)




Hm... I like my version of things a lot better. lol

PS- I agree with Mike! And, he can fly!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Police Station*



izillama said:


> Clover felt a wave of satisfaction wash over her. In all her years, she had never felt so _complete_. So _full_.
> She let up her jaws a little, then delved again. Carefully. Don't spoil the feast.
> The officer's blood seeped willingly enough into her mouth, and she drank it down. Like sucking water out of a bloated sponge.
> Though he had screamed at first, he was slowly fainting into her. She held him up and continued to suckle his arm. Anyone looking at him on the street would not see this scar.
> It was hidden.
> Secret.
> But would he ever live to see the street?
> Clover frowned at herself but couldn't stop. She wanted _more_.
> She wanted to keep going. To keep drawing blood.
> It was just so _easy_. There was never an end. He was a willing enough victim if she ever saw one. He seemed to _enjoy_ this. His life force being drawn out of him so quickly, it were as though she had ripped through an artery and it was gushing out.
> But she didn't want to kill him. End the life of this man? Who was still young. Who probably had a family waiting at home. Who would probably now slump over and rest. Never tell a soul.
> As she drew blood, she prepared to pull away.
> It was so difficult. Like taking food from a starving child.
> She drew up her hand, placing it over his eyes so he couldn't see. Then, she unlatched herself from his shoulder, and ordered, "_Sleep_."
> With any luck, he would pass out. And Clover promised herself that she would high-tail it to the sewer. Even though Koln and Ruby had been down there for an unnervingly long amount of time...




Clover manages to unlatch herself from the police officer.

Officer Belhurst Constitution Check
1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)

It's not clear wether the officer is asleep or not but he just appears to be in a daze on the floor. Ruby comes up out of the sewer and sees the officer sprawled out under Clover. His radio starts to go off "Belhurst, you there? Have you checked the bathroom yet? What's going on in there?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln growls under his breath, looking at all the rats. He absolutely hates hurting animals, since they are innocent. He prefers to hunt those who know better than to act like animals, those that are capable of so much more than being slaves to their base drives, and there's not much baser than hungering for one's blood...
> "You... you are the Ratman I have read about, did not think you were a vampire too." Koln frantically things, trying to remember this person's real name... was it the Styles guy that had gone missing from Bellvue some years ago? He was harmless, but his odd behavior was enough to raise the attention of the Holy See for a little bit, especially the small faction of it that deals with this sort of thing... No, it could not be him... who is it...
> "Rats... rats... rats... a hundred, thousand, million of them! And every one a life! This does not concern them, spare their lives and tell them to leave... No.. wait, your affinity for animals... I know this... you are... Yes, I know exactly who you are!" With that Koln's gaze starts to gloss over... only to snap back with renewed vigor:
> "Giovanni Bernardone, Pape Innocent III a autorisé votre exécution immédiate pour l'hérésie. Le converti maintenant ainsi sur votre mort pour laquelle votre âme peut être pardonnée ... aujourd'hui, sur l'avion d'homme, il n'y a aucun pardon de vous, l'hérétique!"
> As he speaks his hand and teeth clench the net while his other hand moves in his pocket, grabbing what he thinks, in his crazy time-traveling mind is an arcane dagger, but in reality he's clutching the tazer.
> 
> Initiate Roll:
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18)
> 
> Strength Roll:
> 1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
> Roll Lookup




Koln yanks at the net to no avail, his "dagger" just doesn't seem to be cutting the rope. He snaps back to reality realizing that he's clutching the tazer that Mr. Tumnus had so kindly given him!

The nasty vamp laughs as Koln struggles "Your sssstruglesss are ussselesss, you too will fall prey to the Hive Massster!" 

Hive Master's Attack
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19) 


He gives Koln a swift kick in the ribs. 

Kick Damage
1d4+5 → [4,5] = (9)

Koln takes 9 damage (bashing).

The rats climb out of the water and onto the platform towards Koln. They climb over him biting at him (I'm just going to roll for the three groups at once).

Rats 1,2,& 3
1d20 → [3] = (3) 
1d20 → [18] = (18) 
1d20 → [18] = (18)

Koln avoids some of the rat bites by rolling around in the net but many of the rats manage to sink their little razor teeth into Koln's flesh inflicting minor wounds.

Rat Bites
1d4 → [4] = (4) 
1d4 → [4] = (4)

Koln takes 8 damage (piercing) from the rats. So overall Koln takes 17 damage!

Nothing more fun than beating on Mike! Remember that you can always use a Blood Point to heal yourself for 10hp even during battle and still be able to make a move. I've also updated the map. Just so you know, if you break out of the net and leave that square all of the enemies will get what's called an "attack of opportunity" on you for leaving a hostile square. Likewise you would get one on them for leaving any of the squares adjacent to you.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

I've posted the order on the OOC board here.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover manages to unlatch herself from the police officer.
> 
> Officer Belhurst Constitution Check
> 1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)
> 
> It's not clear wether the officer is asleep or not but he just appears to be in a daze on the floor. Ruby comes up out of the sewer and sees the officer sprawled out under Clover. His radio starts to go off "Belhurst, you there? Have you checked the bathroom yet? What's going on in there?"




No doubt about it: Clover was _upset_.
Everything that had just happened seemed a blur.
Attacking the officer.
Knocking him out.
She stood motionless in the center of the room, his radio crackling--echoing eerily off the tiles.
She tuned it out. She tuned everything out.
Clover felt someone behind her. From the smell of clean linen mixed with the stench of sewer, she knew it was Ruby.
She couldn't face her.
She was shocked.
Her hands strayed to her mouth, covering it in fear at what she had done. She felt blood on her fingers. Coating them.
Then, she managed to stammer for Ruby, "Ruby I... I don't think I can _move_." She felt frozen in place. Staring down at the officer.
She managed to turn to the girl, who's face was undecipherable. 
Clover only managed to whisper, shamed and scared, "_Don't tell Koln_."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln yanks at the net to no avail, his "dagger" just doesn't seem to be cutting the rope. He snaps back to reality realizing that he's clutching the tazer that Mr. Tumnus had so kindly given him!
> 
> The nasty vamp laughs as Koln struggles "Your sssstruglesss are ussselesss, you too will fall prey to the Hive Massster!"
> 
> Hive Master's Attack
> 1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
> 
> 
> He gives Koln a swift kick in the ribs.
> 
> Kick Damage
> 1d4+5 → [4,5] = (9)
> 
> Koln takes 9 damage (bashing).
> 
> The rats climb out of the water and onto the platform towards Koln. They climb over him biting at him (I'm just going to roll for the three groups at once).
> 
> Rats 1,2,& 3
> 1d20 → [3] = (3)
> 1d20 → [18] = (18)
> 1d20 → [18] = (18)
> 
> Koln avoids some of the rat bites by rolling around in the net but many of the rats manage to sink their little razor teeth into Koln's flesh inflicting minor wounds.
> 
> Rat Bites
> 1d4 → [4] = (4)
> 1d4 → [4] = (4)
> 
> Koln takes 8 damage (piercing) from the rats. So overall Koln takes 17 damage!
> 
> Nothing more fun than beating on Mike! Remember that you can always use a Blood Point to heal yourself for 10hp even during battle and still be able to make a move. I've also updated the map. Just so you know, if you break out of the net and leave that square all of the enemies will get what's called an "attack of opportunity" on you for leaving a hostile square. Likewise you would get one on them for leaving any of the squares adjacent to you.




Koln snarls, trying to heal himself up. (Using 1 blood point) He grins, feeling better as his wounds close. "You call that punishment? When I was in Rome that would barely count as penance!" 
With that, Koln takes the net, trying again to open it. (Better frickin work this time...)

1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18) 
Roll Lookup 

--If the net is opened--
Koln scrambles off to the other side of the dark room to where there's a loose pipe, sitting against the wall. The item has about the same size and thickness of a baseball bat... for a moment though, Koln's sanity flickers, and in that second he is holding a shining broadsword, and is about to face a fearsome black knight and his feral imps in the heart of an overgrown and forgotten dungeon. It only lasts a moment, Koln once again finding himself holding a dirty pipe about to fight some vampiric hobo and his pet rats in the middle of a sewer. That's it...

"Look, I can give you some change if you give me some information... I must have at least 90 cents in my pocket, much more in my wallet, plenty of quarters, hm, interested?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> No doubt about it: Clover was _upset_.
> Everything that had just happened seemed a blur.
> Attacking the officer.
> Knocking him out.
> She stood motionless in the center of the room, his radio crackling--echoing eerily off the tiles.
> She tuned it out. She tuned everything out.
> Clover felt someone behind her. From the smell of clean linen mixed with the stench of sewer, she knew it was Ruby.
> She couldn't face her.
> She was shocked.
> Her hands strayed to her mouth, covering it in fear at what she had done. She felt blood on her fingers. Coating them.
> Then, she managed to stammer for Ruby, "Ruby I... I don't think I can _move_." She felt frozen in place. Staring down at the officer.
> She managed to turn to the girl, who's face was undecipherable.
> Clover only managed to whisper, shamed and scared, "_Don't tell Koln_."



Ruby finally made it to the bathroom and noticed everything suddenly grew quiet again. In shock, she witnessed Clover standing over a fallen officer with a visible neck bite. Clover was trembling violently in shock and she could barely speak.
"Ruby I... I don't think I can move." She managed to face her slowly.
 "Don't tell Koln."
Ruby tried not to jump to conclusions and could not judge because she too also used the dark kiss on another last night.
She only slowly nodded and gently took clover's hands. She placed her other porcelin hand on top in reassurance. She then heard the radio sound off again from the officer's hand. Her green eyes gazed at her in understanding. "We have to get out of here, they can't find us.. I think Koln has found a way out, but we must go now. 
Ruby attempted to lead her by the hand down the sewer, hoping that she will follow willingly. "It's not as bad as the one last night. I promise."


----------



## izillama

The sewer was darker than Clover would have liked. It smelled, but Ruby was right: it wasn't _so_ bad.
She was still in a slight state of shock as Ruby led her down the pipe and away from the danger of the police station. The radio continued to sound behind them, but it was slowly getting quieter. And, she assured herself, no human would ever want to venture into the sewer... willingly.
Ruby dragged her along like a cow on a rope. She followed easily enough, but she couldn't help allowing her mind to wander during the lack of needing to exert any type of thought processes. 
'Koln _believed_ in me.'
She felt so ashamed. It was the same shame that Koln had made her experience quite a few times by now. He seemed to have a funny way of doing that. She wasn't sure, but there must have been something deep down in her conscious that bothered her when she let Koln down. 
It was not acceptable. 
Finally, at one point, Clover was able to pull her hand away from Ruby and walk on her own. She hadn't spoken to the older girl, but she hoped that her sheepish smile allowed for an unspoken, "Thank you."
Then, up ahead, she thought that she began to hear something.
What was it?
There was a low rumble, like a stampede of many, minuscule feet. Was that a yell? It sounded like some sort of a struggle. 
Beside her, Ruby's ears pricked up instantly. The Amish girl could definitely hear better than she could, by a long shot.
Clover was worried. Was Koln alright?


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> The sewer was darker than Clover would have liked. It smelled, but Ruby was right: it wasn't _so_ bad.
> She was still in a slight state of shock as Ruby led her down the pipe and away from the danger of the police station. The radio continued to sound behind them, but it was slowly getting quieter. And, she assured herself, no human would ever want to venture into the sewer... willingly.
> Ruby dragged her along like a cow on a rope. She followed easily enough, but she couldn't help allowing her mind to wander during the lack of needing to exert any type of thought processes.
> 'Koln _believed_ in me.'
> She felt so ashamed. It was the same shame that Koln had made her experience quite a few times by now. He seemed to have a funny way of doing that. She wasn't sure, but there must have been something deep down in her conscious that bothered her when she let Koln down.
> It was not acceptable.
> Finally, at one point, Clover was able to pull her hand away from Ruby and walk on her own. She hadn't spoken to the older girl, but she hoped that her sheepish smile allowed for an unspoken, "Thank you."
> Then, up ahead, she thought that she began to hear something.
> What was it?
> There was a low rumble, like a stampede of many, minuscule feet. Was that a yell? It sounded like some sort of a struggle.
> Beside her, Ruby's ears pricked up instantly. The Amish girl could definitely hear better than she could, by a long shot.
> Clover was worried. Was Koln alright?



Ruby's eyes widened as she heard the noise up ahead. "Koln.." she said in a panic as she jetted ahead at full speed. "I'm sorry, but something's wrong!" she called to Clover as she ran. 
Once she made is to Koln, there was a bunch of rats and a very horrendous looking creature with squinty glowing eyes.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln snarls, trying to heal himself up. (Using 1 blood point) He grins, feeling better as his wounds close. "You call that punishment? When I was in Rome that would barely count as penance!"
> With that, Koln takes the net, trying again to open it. (Better frickin work this time...)
> 
> 1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)
> Roll Lookup




Attacks of Opportunity:

Hive Master
1d20+5 → [9,5] = (14) 


All Them Rats
1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18) 
1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17) 
1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)

Koln struggles with the net once more and this time it gives out under his strength. The ropes break between his grip (and a little biting) and he is free. The Hive master and the rats attack while Koln's back is turned and Koln barely dodges the Hive Master's hook punch as some of the rats manage to grab onto his legs and sink their teeth into his calves.

Rat Damage
1d4 → [4] = (4) 
1d4 → [2] = (2) 


Koln takes 6 damage (piercing) bringing his HP to 8.



Koln scrambles off to the other side of the dark room to where there's a loose pipe, sitting against the wall. The item has about the same size and thickness of a baseball bat... for a moment though, Koln's sanity flickers, and in that second he is holding a shining broadsword, and is about to face a fearsome black knight and his feral imps in the heart of an overgrown and forgotten dungeon. It only lasts a moment, Koln once again finding himself holding a dirty pipe about to fight some vampiric hobo and his pet rats in the middle of a sewer. That's it...

"Look, I can give you some change if you give me some information... I must have at least 90 cents in my pocket, much more in my wallet, plenty of quarters, hm, interested?" Koln says to the raggedy vampire. "You insssult me with money? The massster givesss me everything I need, and today it looksss like he'sss given me a nice little neophite to play with!" The Hive Master's rats charge towards Koln determined to eat him alive.

All Them Rats
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12) 
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12) 
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13) 


Koln manages to fend the rats off with the metal pole tossing them off as they jump onto it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*

As the rats are attacking Koln, Clover and Ruby burst into the room. The Hive Master turns and looks at the girls. "Ah, even more neophitesss. Isss thisss the whole ssshow?  You mussst all be that Jacob Pressstor brood massster told me about. How convenient, I'll kill you all right here!" he hisses.

It's Clover's turn first and then the Hive Master. Here is what the map looks like.

A few things, first there is an achievement for fighting this battle without killing the rats (worth 1XP). And second, if you don't care about killing the rats you can scoop one of them out of the group and feed off of it if you make a successful grapple check.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Attacks of Opportunity:
> 
> Hive Master
> 1d20+5 → [9,5] = (14)
> 
> 
> All Them Rats
> 1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)
> 1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)
> 1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)
> 
> Koln struggles with the net once more and this time it gives out under his strength. The ropes break between his grip (and a little biting) and he is free. The Hive master and the rats attack while Koln's back is turned and Koln barely dodges the Hive Master's hook punch as some of the rats manage to grab onto his legs and sink their teeth into his calves.
> 
> Rat Damage
> 1d4 → [4] = (4)
> 1d4 → [2] = (2)
> 
> 
> Koln takes 6 damage (piercing) bringing his HP to 8.
> 
> 
> 
> Koln scrambles off to the other side of the dark room to where there's a loose pipe, sitting against the wall. The item has about the same size and thickness of a baseball bat... for a moment though, Koln's sanity flickers, and in that second he is holding a shining broadsword, and is about to face a fearsome black knight and his feral imps in the heart of an overgrown and forgotten dungeon. It only lasts a moment, Koln once again finding himself holding a dirty pipe about to fight some vampiric hobo and his pet rats in the middle of a sewer. That's it...
> 
> "Look, I can give you some change if you give me some information... I must have at least 90 cents in my pocket, much more in my wallet, plenty of quarters, hm, interested?" Koln says to the raggedy vampire. "You insssult me with money? The massster givesss me everything I need, and today it looksss like he'sss given me a nice little neophite to play with!" The Hive Master's rats charge towards Koln determined to eat him alive.
> 
> All Them Rats
> 1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
> 1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
> 1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
> 
> 
> Koln manages to fend the rats off with the metal pole tossing them off as they jump onto it.




"I'm sorry my friends... I hope I did not hurt you." Koln smiles, kneeling down to gently pet one of the ones he batted away, only to quickly retract his hand as soon as it tries to snap at him. 

Using 1 blood point, 3 left.

Koln's ears pick up the sound of familiar footsteps approaching...He growls to himself, seeing Ruby and Clover. "Ruby, I told you that I wanted you and Clover to..." He then realizes that they are there out of concern for him... he smiles and looks away... "Thank you girls... but be careful..." As he speaks, he smells the faint scent of human blood.. but where is it coming from? Maybe it's that girl... He turns once again to the girls, sniffing the air, noticing it's coming from their direction. "Oh... Clover... you... well it was going to happen sooner or later, I suppose, that doesn't matter now. I expect a full confession from you later, along with Ruby's conversion and acceptance of Catholicism!" Koln says with a laugh, trying to break the sudden tension in the room.. he then remembers, 'oh, yeah, there's some crazy homeless vampire here that's trying to kill me."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "I'm sorry my friends... I hope I did not hurt you." Koln smiles, kneeling down to gently pet one of the ones he batted away, only to quickly retract his hand as soon as it tries to snap at him.
> 
> Using 1 blood point, 3 left.
> 
> Koln's ears pick up the sound of familiar footsteps approaching...He growls to himself, seeing Ruby and Clover. "Ruby, I told you that I wanted you and Clover to..." He then realizes that they are there out of concern for him... he smiles and looks away... "Thank you girls... but be careful..." As he speaks, he smells the faint scent of human blood.. but where is it coming from? Maybe it's that girl... He turns once again to the girls, sniffing the air, noticing it's coming from their direction. "Oh... Clover... you... well it was going to happen sooner or later, I suppose, that doesn't matter now. I expect a full confession from you later, along with Ruby's conversion and acceptance of Catholicism!" Koln says with a laugh, trying to break the sudden tension in the room.. he then remembers, 'oh, yeah, there's some crazy homeless vampire here that's trying to kill me."



After Koln spoke Ruby's mind became in warrior mode again. Almost like she had a split personality when it came to violence. "So you like to play that game too huh?" She said with a smirk. Her eyes glowed menacing green again. 
"Two can play this I believe.."
Ruby uses discipline "Beckoning"
She started emiting a series of squeaks and squeals that sound like a rat like a battle call.eeek eek , week eereeek!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



ladyphoenix said:


> After Koln spoke Ruby's mind became in warrior mode again. Almost like she had a split personality when it came to violence. "So you like to play that game too huh?" She said with a smirk. Her eyes glowed menacing green again.
> "Two can play this I believe.."
> Ruby uses discipline "Beckoning"
> She started emiting a series of squeaks and squeals that sound like a rat like a battle call.eeek eek , week eereeek!




The rats seem to be under some kind of spell or bond because they don't seem to respond to Ruby's discipline. They are still swirling around near Koln's feet looking vicious as ever.

The rats are blood bound to the Hive Master and the challenge is too high for you without any charisma bonuses.

Just so you know it's actually Clover's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

I know, I just dont know when i can post agin tonite. It might be late, so i did it early


----------



## izillama

I don't mind if Sarah takes my turn 
And, since _I have_ charisma bonuses (+3!) here I go!

Clover felt her eye twitch. Yes, she liked small, fuzzy animals. Socrates and Icarus were cute. Hundreds of sewer rats... covered in who knows how many diseases and colored a dusky gray? Not so much.
And then, there was some strange man in the room, covered in rags. A homeless man? No... he didn't look (or act) quite human. Actually, Clover thought she briefly caught a glimpse of his face as he spoke. 
She tried not to shudder at the hideousness. 
She watched Ruby step confidently forward, smirking, "Two can play this I believe.."
Then--as if having one insane vampire in the group wasn't enough--Clover watched her start to squeak.
There was an awkward pause, then Ruby frowned. Clover realized that what she was trying to do (_whatever_ she was trying to do, she had no idea!) must not be working.
Clover looked helplessly back to the rats.
So many of them.
She didn't want to hurt them, but she didn't want to see Koln get hurt, either. One injury a week seemed quite enough, and he had already used up his quota.
'Hm... I wonder...?'
It had worked on Koln.
It had worked on Sue.
Heck, maybe it had even worked on the officer.
And, if their minds could be so easily controlled, why not these rats? These stupid, dumb rats who probably had minds the size of a pea?
Or, what about the man in rags? He seemed to be controlling them. But, if he could control so many creatures, he was probably better at doing so than she was.
She had no choice.
She had to give Koln a window of opportunity.
Drawing in a large breath, she yelled to get as many of the rats' attentions as she could, "Hey!"
Then, she commanded, "_Halt_!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



izillama said:


> I don't mind if Sarah takes my turn
> And, since _I have_ charisma bonuses (+3!) here I go!
> 
> Clover felt her eye twitch. Yes, she liked small, fuzzy animals. Socrates and Icarus were cute. Hundreds of sewer rats... covered in who knows how many diseases and colored a dusky gray? Not so much.
> And then, there was some strange man in the room, covered in rags. A homeless man? No... he didn't look (or act) quite human. Actually, Clover thought she briefly caught a glimpse of his face as he spoke.
> She tried not to shudder at the hideousness.
> She watched Ruby step confidently forward, smirking, "Two can play this I believe.."
> Then--as if having one insane vampire in the group wasn't enough--Clover watched her start to squeak.
> There was an awkward pause, then Ruby frowned. Clover realized that what she was trying to do (_whatever_ she was trying to do, she had no idea!) must not be working.
> Clover looked helplessly back to the rats.
> So many of them.
> She didn't want to hurt them, but she didn't want to see Koln get hurt, either. One injury a week seemed quite enough, and he had already used up his quota.
> 'Hm... I wonder...?'
> It had worked on Koln.
> It had worked on Sue.
> Heck, maybe it had even worked on the officer.
> And, if their minds could be so easily controlled, why not these rats? These stupid, dumb rats who probably had minds the size of a pea?
> Or, what about the man in rags? He seemed to be controlling them. But, if he could control so many creatures, he was probably better at doing so than she was.
> She had no choice.
> She had to give Koln a window of opportunity.
> Drawing in a large breath, she yelled to get as many of the rats' attentions as she could, "Hey!"
> Then, she commanded, "_Halt_!"




I think Sarah was meaning to have her action come during her turn and not before Clover but it's fine.

Half of the rats seem like they could care less about Clover's meager attempts at controling them. One group however looks up at Clover curiously turning their attention to her instead of Koln (group 2).

The Hive Master chuckles "Pathetic, you can't command my ratsss, we've been best budsss sssince I made thisss lovely sssewer my home!" He quickly charges at Ruby.

Hive Master gets a +2 to attack for charging.

Hive Master Charge
1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18) 


The Hive Master collides with Ruby sending her crashing into the wall to her right.

Hitting into the wall damage
1d4+5 → [2,5] = (7)

Ruby takes 7 damage (bashing).

It's now Koln's turn. Here is the updated map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I think Sarah was meaning to have her action come during her turn and not before Clover but it's fine.
> 
> Half of the rats seem like they could care less about Clover's meager attempts at controling them. One group however looks up at Clover curiously turning their attention to her instead of Koln (group 2).
> 
> The Hive Master chuckles "Pathetic, you can't command my ratsss, we've been best budsss sssince I made thisss lovely sssewer my home!" He quickly charges at Ruby.
> 
> Hive Master gets a +2 to attack for charging.
> 
> Hive Master Charge
> 1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)
> 
> 
> The Hive Master collides with Ruby sending her crashing into the wall to her right.
> 
> Hitting into the wall damage
> 1d4+5 → [2,5] = (7)
> 
> Ruby takes 7 damage (bashing).
> 
> It's now Koln's turn. Here is the updated map.





"Look, I'll head to the surface and buy you a beer and a sandwich. I know you can't refuse that. Then, we'd want information..." Koln stops as the hivemaster attacks Ruby. Koln's hand clenches the pipe tighter, his fingernails painfully digging into the metal of the pipe, before throwing it down in a rage. Something inside him snaps at seeing Ruby slam against the wall... his face contorts, fangs are bared, and green eyes wide and focused on his target. In an instant, Koln darts over to the hivemaster, balling up his right fist as if to punch, but instead delivering a sharp elbow aimed at his face.

Ok, hope this is right...

1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25) 
Roll Lookup 

If it connects...

1d3+4 → [3,4] = (7) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Look, I'll head to the surface and buy you a beer and a sandwich. I know you can't refuse that. Then, we'd want information..." Koln stops as the hivemaster attacks Ruby. Koln's hand clenches the pipe tighter, his fingernails painfully digging into the metal of the pipe, before throwing it down in a rage. Something inside him snaps at seeing Ruby slam against the wall... his face contorts, fangs are bared, and green eyes wide and focused on his target. In an instant, Koln darts over to the hivemaster, balling up his right fist as if to punch, but instead delivering a sharp elbow aimed at his face.
> 
> Ok, hope this is right...
> 
> 1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> If it connects...
> 
> 1d3+4 → [3,4] = (7)
> Roll Lookup




Actually the only way you would be able to do that is to charge which you normally wouldn't be able to do with an enemy in front of you but because they're just rats I'll let you step over them. You get an extra +2 to attack but you hit even without it so it doesn't matter. Just know that because it's a reckless move you get -2 to your AC.

Attack of Opportunity for the Rats
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12) 
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9) 
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19) 


The rats nip at Kolns heels as he charges towards the Hive Master, most of them miss him.

Rat Damage
1d4 → [4] = (4)

Koln takes 4 damage from the rats (piercing). I have Koln at 14 hp. 

Koln comes up alongside the Hive Master and his elbow catches the nasty vamp right in the temple. He growls "You've got gutsss, this'll be more fun than I thought!"

Koln delivers 7 points of damage to the Hive Master (bashing).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*

The rats in Group 2 wander over towards Clover passing by Ruby on the way. They look up at Clover menacingly, unfortunately they don't look much friendlier than they did before.

Ruby gets an attack of opportunity and it's also her turn next so she can choose to attack the rats and still gets another move. Here is the updated map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Actually the only way you would be able to do that is to charge which you normally wouldn't be able to do with an enemy in front of you but because they're just rats I'll let you step over them. You get an extra +2 to attack but you hit even without it so it doesn't matter. Just know that because it's a reckless move you get -2 to your AC.
> 
> Attack of Opportunity for the Rats
> 1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
> 1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
> 1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
> 
> 
> The rats nip at Kolns heels as he charges towards the Hive Master, most of them miss him.
> 
> Rat Damage
> 1d4 → [4] = (4)
> 
> Koln takes 4 damage from the rats (piercing). I have Koln at 14 hp.
> 
> Koln comes up alongside the Hive Master and his elbow catches the nasty vamp right in the temple. He growls "You've got gutsss, this'll be more fun than I thought!"
> 
> Koln delivers 7 points of damage to the Hive Master (bashing).




Koln looks down at his feet, grumbles, just noticing that some of the rats nipped him, but he shrugs it off. He then snaps back at the Hivemaster, "Yeah, I got guts, and I cannot wait to see yours. Seriously, I will use my fangs to open you up, take your guts, use them to hang your corpse from the nearest telephone pole outside, while you're alive mind you, so that the entire world may witness the ugliness and darkness within the heart of a vampire." He threatens with a menacing fanged grin. As he speaks, his tone is somewhat different, much more sinister than usual, as always there is a method to his madness though: Try to keep the Hivemaster from attacking the girls. Granted, they are vampires now and can take care of themselves, and they will kill eventually, but Koln hopes to delay that mortal sin as much as possible. At the same time, he simply does not want to see his young friends hurt. Lastly, exposing vampires to the world as vile beasts will hopefully dissuade the youth and put an obstacle in this pro-vampire conspiracy that Twilight, the microwave, and Mr. Tumnus are spearheading.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The rats in Group 2 wander over towards Clover passing by Ruby on the way. They look up at Clover menacingly, unfortunately they don't look much friendlier than they did before.
> 
> Ruby gets an attack of opportunity and it's also her turn next so she can choose to attack the rats and still gets another move. Here is the updated map.



Ruby yelps as the impact wretchs her back and head. She slumps to the ground in surprise. Noone has ever hit her before, even her parents were against corporal punishment for crying out loud. Her old self would be in tears by now. She instead gnashed her teeth in anger. The pain subsided a little for the time being, since she had a new body that could take a few more hits. HP now at 29 from 36 (since I added the CON roll earlier in the OCC board
She now has seen Koln elbow the ugly right in the head, which didn't seem to phase the big bully. 
Standing herself up, her right hand flicked open the switchblade she kept to herself earlier. Looking at the rats infront of her, she Threw  them aside  to her left 1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17) Throwing the rats Roll Lookup

She then jutted forward at the Hive master with an upward slash to his eyes.
1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18) "exotic weapon proficiency" i think
Roll Lookup

Damage with knife 
1d4+5 → [4,5] = (9)
Roll Lookup
Phew, took me almost 1/2 hour to figure this out lol, at least I hope so..


----------



## izillama

Clover felt like she could cry. 
Ruby being thrown against the wall upset her. Koln being so angry and violent upset her. The ugly vampire behind the rags upset her. But what upset her the most were the hundred of writhing, stinking _rats_ encroaching on her feet, passing dangerously close to her black-stockinged legs.
It was strange; her priorities.
But really, seeing Ruby being flung so violently across the room had made her the angriest. 
She found herself rejoicing ever-so-slightly when Ruby pried herself back up. The ugly vampire seemed a bit preoccupied with Koln at the moment (who was ranting and raving about how he wanted to kill the guy). But she wasn't so sure that he had dismissed Ruby entirely. 
She saw a glint of silver flick up at Ruby's side, and she suddenly realized that Ruby intended to do.
'I'm not very strong, but if I could _distract_ him for just a moment, then maybe she'd have a chance!'
Yes, a distraction.
She mustered up her courage. She hated the rats, but she had to suck it up and help her friends!
In a movement that surprised even herself, she flung herself across the room to Koln's side. He had just finished a particularly nasty comment about how he would like to sting the guy up in the street to show off his ugliness. 
Clover felt venom rise in her throat, her bad temper coming to the forefront. She locked eyes with the hideous being and grinned, cocky, "I was just thinking the same thing. _Bastard_. Hell of a costume you have on there. Though you're so ugly, I bet you had to go trick-or-treating by phone this Halloween! Aww, did that make you mad? How about this one? You're so ugly, when you stick your head out of a car window, you get arrested for mooning! Haha, not liking this, are you?"
She heard Koln burst out laughing beside her.
'At least I seem to have his attention! Come on Ruby, we need a strong attack!'
The vampire seemed to be getting angry, though she wasn't sure.
She pushed further. Clover put hands on her hips, obnoxious (probably semi-suicidal, insulting a dangerous vampire). She stuck out her tongue, "You're so ugly, I bet you have to sneak up on mirrors! Hey! Let's try." She quickly pulled out her compact, opening it and shining it on him, "Oops, looks like there's a smudge on it... Oh no, my mistake, that's your _face_!" She laughed cruelly. This is insane, even for her. 
'Hurry up, Ruby! Oh _God_, this guy's going to smash my face in for this, isn't he!?'
She couldn't help herself. She had one more. The sucker punch.
She sneered, "Hey! Here's one! You're so ugly, you should call up Webster and ask him if he wants a picture of you to put next to the definition in the dictionary!"
'Am I _insane_?!'

 1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)
Clover's insult bluff!


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover felt like she could cry.
> Ruby being thrown against the wall upset her. Koln being so angry and violent upset her. The ugly vampire behind the rags upset her. But what upset her the most were the hundred of writhing, stinking _rats_ encroaching on her feet, passing dangerously close to her black-stockinged legs.
> It was strange; her priorities.
> But really, seeing Ruby being flung so violently across the room had made her the angriest.
> She found herself rejoicing ever-so-slightly when Ruby pried herself back up. The ugly vampire seemed a bit preoccupied with Koln at the moment (who was ranting and raving about how he wanted to kill the guy). But she wasn't so sure that he had dismissed Ruby entirely.
> She saw a glint of silver flick up at Ruby's side, and she suddenly realized that Ruby intended to do.
> 'I'm not very strong, but if I could _distract_ him for just a moment, then maybe she'd have a chance!'
> Yes, a distraction.
> She mustered up her courage. She hated the rats, but she had to suck it up and help her friends!
> In a movement that surprised even herself, she flung herself across the room to Koln's side. He had just finished a particularly nasty comment about how he would like to sting the guy up in the street to show off his ugliness.
> Clover felt venom rise in her throat, her bad temper coming to the forefront. She locked eyes with the hideous being and grinned, cocky, "I was just thinking the same thing. _Bastard_. Hell of a costume you have on there. Though you're so ugly, I bet you had to go trick-or-treating by phone this Halloween! Aww, did that make you mad? How about this one? You're so ugly, when you stick your head out of a car window, you get arrested for mooning! Haha, not liking this, are you?"
> 'At least I seem to have his attention! Come on Ruby, we need a strong attack!'
> The vampire seemed to be getting angry, though she wasn't sure.
> She pushed further. Clover put hands on her hips, obnoxious (probably semi-suicidal, insulting a dangerous vampire). She stuck out her tongue, "You're so ugly, I bet you have to sneak up on mirrors! Hey! Let's try." She quickly pulled out her compact, opening it and shining it on him, "Oops, looks like there's a smudge on it... Oh no, my mistake, that's your _face_!" She laughed cruelly. This is insane, even for her.
> 'Hurry up, Ruby! Oh _God_, this guy's going to smash my face in for this, isn't he!?'
> She couldn't help herself. She had one more. The sucker punch.
> She sneered, "Hey! Here's one! You're so ugly, you should call up Webster and ask him if he wants a picture of you to put next to the definition in the dictionary!"
> 'Am I _insane_?!'
> 
> 1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)
> Clover's insult bluff!




Out of the corner of his eye he observes Clover get tough. This upsets him, and thinks about stepping in front of her for her protection, but after her "mooning" insult clicks, his rage-filled demeanor quickly disappeared and he brings his hands up to his mouth to stifle a chuckle. As she continues, he turns away, head in his hands, noticibly laughing at her string of insults. He then grins, and turns. "Hey, I got one! Get this.. *ahem* you are so ugly... hm... wait.. uhh.. you're so ugly... hm.. ah, you're so ugly you should just kill yourself!" Koln starts laughing at his own joke, slapping his knee and pointing insanely. "Heh, always knew I was funny guy, we should do stand-up together Clover." As he happily pats her on the back.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby yelps as the impact wretchs her back and head. She slumps to the ground in surprise. Noone has ever hit her before, even her parents were against corporal punishment for crying out loud. Her old self would be in tears by now. She instead gnashed her teeth in anger. The pain subsided a little for the time being, since she had a new body that could take a few more hits. HP now at 29 from 36 (since I added the CON roll earlier in the OCC board
> She now has seen Koln elbow the ugly right in the head, which didn't seem to phase the big bully.
> Standing herself up, her right hand flicked open the switchblade she kept to herself earlier. Looking at the rats infront of her, she Threw  them aside  to her left 1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17) Throwing the rats Roll Lookup
> 
> She then jutted forward at the Hive master with an upward slash to his eyes.
> 1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18) "exotic weapon proficiency" i think
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage with knife
> 1d4+5 → [4,5] = (9)
> Roll Lookup
> Phew, took me almost 1/2 hour to figure this out lol, at least I hope so..




You can't throw the rats and attack the Hive Master in the same turn, we'll just say you attack the Hive Master as picking up the rats and throwing them wouldn't really be feasible as there are about 7 in each group. As for attacking with the knife, it's actually a lot simpler. "Exotic Weapon Proficiency" is only for uncommon weapons like a chainsaw or a rocket launcher. A knife is a typical weapon so you don't need that feat for it. You also switched the bonuses around, it's +5 to attack and +3 to damage so you end up doing 7 damage.

Ruby's strike with the knife goes right to the Hive Master's face barely missing his eyes and tracing a huge gash over his fetid skin.

The Hive Master takes another 7 damage (slashing). He's taken 14 so far.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*

The rats are going to go and then Clover will do her taunting on her turn.

The rats that were in the corner of the room charge at Koln, they obviously like their new chew toy!

Rats, Groups 3 & 1 Attack
1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18) 
1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13) 



One group manages to climb up Koln's boot and bite into his leg, the second group can't land a hit as Koln struggles to get the rats off him.

Rat Damage
1d4 → [4] = (4) 


Koln takes 4 damage (piercing). He's down to 10hp.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> Out of the corner of his eye he observes Clover get tough. This upsets him, and thinks about stepping in front of her for her protection, but after her "mooning" insult clicks, his rage-filled demeanor quickly disappeared and he brings his hands up to his mouth to stifle a chuckle. As she continues, he turns away, head in his hands, noticibly laughing at her string of insults. He then grins, and turns. "Hey, I got one! Get this.. *ahem* you are so ugly... hm... wait.. uhh.. you're so ugly... hm.. ah, you're so ugly you should just kill yourself!" Koln starts laughing at his own joke, slapping his knee and pointing insanely. "Heh, always knew I was funny guy, we should do stand-up together Clover." As he happily pats her on the back.




Clover walking over to Koln gives both the rats and the Hive Master an attack of opportunity.

Rats2 Attack of Opportunity
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)

Hive Master Attack of Opportunity
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)

The rats jump at Clover as she walks by them but they fall short of latching onto her legs and biting her. They sure do look like the most vicouse little creatures anyone has ever seen, you wonder just what the Hive Master does to these rats! 

The Hive Master seems to sulk at Clover's harsh words, *sniff*"At leassst the ratsss love me..." he shakes his head as if snapping out of a daze. He turns to Clover and backhands her across the face "Enough of your nonsssenssse!"

Hive Master's Damage
1d4+5 → [3,5] = (8)

Clover takes 8 damage (pimp slapping).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*

Hmm, everyone's so close together....perfect for a throw!

Hive Master Grapple
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25) 


Ruby Grapple
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22) 



The Hive Master reaches out and grabs Ruby by the throat and slams her into Koln.

Koln Reflex Save
1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)

As Ruby collides with Koln he rolls back tumbling with the force of the blow and takes no damage (he did get pushed back a space though putting the Hive Master out of his reach).

Hive Master's Damage
1d4+5 → [2,5] = (7)

Ruby takes 7 damage (bashing). She's taken 15 damage so far.

It's not Koln's turn. Lots of moving around, here's the map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Hmm, everyone's so close together....perfect for a throw!
> 
> Hive Master Grapple
> 1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)
> 
> 
> Ruby Grapple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
> 
> 
> 
> The Hive Master reaches out and grabs Ruby by the throat and slams her into Koln.
> 
> Koln Reflex Save
> 1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)
> 
> As Ruby collides with Koln he rolls back tumbling with the force of the blow and takes no damage (he did get pushed back a space though putting the Hive Master out of his reach).
> 
> Hive Master's Damage
> 1d4+5 → [2,5] = (7)
> 
> Ruby takes 7 damage (bashing). She's taken 15 damage so far.
> 
> It's not Koln's turn. Lots of moving around, here's the map.




Koln growls, dusting himself off as he gets up. He looks back at the rat that bit him. "Did it taste good, friend? I am sorry, but I cannot let you stand in my way from helping my real friends.
Use one more blood point, 2 left I think, or one, whichever. 
and if allowed, I'd like to hand Ruby one of the blood packets in this turn, figuring she might need it, and Koln can sense that Clover recently fed. 
He then produces from his pocket the mighty Ceincaled, glowing with green arcade magick... or rather, his tazer. He aims at the closest rat, and sighs, cannot hurt an innocent animal, especially since they now have more in common with them than humans. He lifts his boot, the rat shrieking as if it thinks Koln's going to squash it, but he just pets its back with his heel before turning and rushing to Clover's side to get an attack on the true villain. He moves at an angle, hoping to block her from the Hivemaster as his fist comes down on his face like a hammer.

"In the name of God and all His angels, saints, and children, just fu.." Koln has to stop himself, almost let out an F-bomb, mid prayer. "Er, just die already!"

1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18) that should be fine, but if not, hm, +2 since Koln was charging.

Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln growls, dusting himself off as he gets up. He looks back at the rat that bit him. "Did it taste good, friend? I am sorry, but I cannot let you stand in my way from helping my real friends.
> Use one more blood point, 2 left I think, or one, whichever.
> and if allowed, I'd like to hand Ruby one of the blood packets in this turn, figuring she might need it, and Koln can sense that Clover recently fed.
> He then produces from his pocket the mighty Ceincaled, glowing with green arcade magick... or rather, his tazer. He aims at the closest rat, and sighs, cannot hurt an innocent animal, especially since they now have more in common with them than humans. He lifts his boot, the rat shrieking as if it thinks Koln's going to squash it, but he just pets its back with his heel before turning and rushing to Clover's side to get an attack on the true villain. He moves at an angle, hoping to block her from the Hivemaster as his fist comes down on his face like a hammer.
> 
> "In the name of God and all His angels, saints, and children, just fu.." Koln has to stop himself, almost let out an F-bomb, mid prayer. "Er, just die already!"
> 
> 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18) that should be fine, but if not, hm, +2 since Koln was charging.
> 
> Roll Lookup




You can't charge since you don't have a clear line from where you are to the Hive Master. You can hand Ruby a blood packet and move next to Clover but you won't be able to attack. We'll save the roll though for when you can attack  If handing Ruby the blood packet is what you want to do then it would play out like this:

Koln passes Ruby one of the packets of blood he got from the bio lab as he walks behind her. Ruby feels Koln pass the bag into her hand, it is cold but Ruby knows that it will satisfy her. Koln moves next to a stunned Clover who has been recently bitch-slapped. Koln can feel the hunger build up inside him, it hounds at him making the rats look like little sausages.

Koln uses a blood point to gain 10hp. He has 2 left.

map map map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You can't charge since you don't have a clear line from where you are to the Hive Master. You can hand Ruby a blood packet and move next to Clover but you won't be able to attack. We'll save the roll though for when you can attack  If handing Ruby the blood packet is what you want to do then it would play out like this:
> 
> Koln passes Ruby one of the packets of blood he got from the bio lab as he walks behind her. Ruby feels Koln pass the bag into her hand, it is cold but Ruby knows that it will satisfy her. Koln moves next to a stunned Clover who has been recently bitch-slapped. Koln can feel the hunger build up inside him, it hounds at him making the rats look like little sausages.
> 
> Koln uses a blood point to gain 10hp. He has 2 left.
> 
> map map map.



Ruby struggled in a grapple between herself and the hive master, but has found herself being once again thrown around. This time, she was flung into Koln, who felt like a stone wall as well. She was sick and tired of being the weak rag doll. Just then she felt Koln slip a cold packet in her hand. She knew right away what it was. She sadly looked upon Koln for selflessly bestowing her the gift when he needs it most himslef. He is in danger and she wants to end this once and for all! Ruby didn't want his gift to be in vein. 
Ruby uses Discipline "Blood Healing" Vitae 9, HP 31 
She then used "Blood Buff" -1 vitae (I think) vitae 8, +4 strength
She then attempted to throw the Hive master herself for once. (If I have enough action to do so, I'm not sure if Blood buff counts as an action)
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22) (>,<, here I go)
Roll Lookup

"Grrrrrrrrowlllwlll!!"

(oh yea, Ruby still has not used the packet yet at this point)


----------



## izillama

I just lost like half my hp with that! lol



> The Hive Master seems to sulk at Clover's harsh words, *sniff*"At leassst the ratsss love me..." he shakes his head as if snapping out of a daze. He turns to Clover and backhands her across the face "Enough of your nonsssenssse!"
> 
> Hive Master's Damage
> 1d4+5 → [3,5] = (8)
> 
> Clover takes 8 damage (pimp slapping).



For a few moments, Clover found herself in a stunned daze. This wasn't the first time she had ever been slapped before. She was no stranger to the occasional Catholic school girl cat fight, after all. But... _wow_. The blow had really knocked her dizzy for a moment!
In her daze, she watched the fight continue. 
Ruby was once again knocked around. 
Koln swore.
And, in her rage, Clover let out a mighty shout and leaped at the enemy vampire, returning the favor with a fiery slap to the face!
"I'll teach you to pick on GIRLS!"
_SMACK_!


1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13) 

attack roll *sigh, no luck, lol*

1d4+1 → [4,1] = (5)
damage roll


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*

The rats from group 2 attack Clover.

   Rats2 Attack
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)

Clover hops on her tippy-toes in disgust managing to avoid any harm from the rats.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby struggled in a grapple between herself and the hive master, but has found herself being once again thrown around. This time, she was flung into Koln, who felt like a stone wall as well. She was sick and tired of being the weak rag doll. Just then she felt Koln slip a cold packet in her hand. She knew right away what it was. She sadly looked upon Koln for selflessly bestowing her the gift when he needs it most himslef. He is in danger and she wants to end this once and for all! Ruby didn't want his gift to be in vein.
> Ruby uses Discipline "Blood Healing" Vitae 9, HP 31
> She then used "Blood Buff" -1 vitae (I think) vitae 8, +4 strength
> She then attempted to throw the Hive master herself for once. (If I have enough action to do so, I'm not sure if Blood buff counts as an action)
> 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22) (>,<, here I go)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> "Grrrrrrrrowlllwlll!!"
> 
> (oh yea, Ruby still has not used the packet yet at this point)




I don't want to go through with Ruby's turn until we clarify something. Right now everyone can on;y spend 1 blood point per round (it's that 3rd box under vitae"). There are feats that fix this and it goes up with leveling. So you would have to choose whether to heal yourself or use blood buff. I have Ruby at 15hp with a max of 30. I remember adding the 6 you rolled on the OOC board, do you have something different?


----------



## ladyphoenix

I thought i had a 12 roll which makes the max at 36, that was posted on the occ. I'll choose the blood buff instead then


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> I thought i had a 12 roll which makes the max at 36, that was posted on the occ. I'll choose the blood buff instead then




Oh you're right, for some reason I thought it was a 6. So 36 it is. 

I'll play out the rest of this battle when I get home. Tonight is gonna suck >.<


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby struggled in a grapple between herself and the hive master, but has found herself being once again thrown around. This time, she was flung into Koln, who felt like a stone wall as well. She was sick and tired of being the weak rag doll. Just then she felt Koln slip a cold packet in her hand. She knew right away what it was. She sadly looked upon Koln for selflessly bestowing her the gift when he needs it most himslef. He is in danger and she wants to end this once and for all! Ruby didn't want his gift to be in vein.
> Ruby uses Discipline "Blood Healing" Vitae 9, HP 31
> She then used "Blood Buff" -1 vitae (I think) vitae 8, +4 strength
> She then attempted to throw the Hive master herself for once. (If I have enough action to do so, I'm not sure if Blood buff counts as an action)
> 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22) (>,<, here I go)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> "Grrrrrrrrowlllwlll!!"
> 
> (oh yea, Ruby still has not used the packet yet at this point)




You actually get a +9 to the grapple while using Blood Buff giving you a 26.

Hive Master Grapple Check
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25) 


It's a close struggle but eventually Ruby overpowers the Hive Master and hoists him over her head slamming him into the water below the ledge. He lands on his head putting a small crack in the pavement below.

Throw Damage
1d6+3 → [4,3] = (7)

The Hive Master takes 7 damage (bashing). He's taken 21 damage so far.

Here is your friend the map!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*

The rats in groups 1 and 3 see Ruby as the closest target and attack.

Rat Attack
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22) 
1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11) 


The rats in group 1 manage to get under Ruby's dress... they bite her 

Rat Damage
1d4 → [2] = (2) 


Ruby takes 2 damage (piercing). She is down to 13hp.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> I just lost like half my hp with that! lol
> 
> For a few moments, Clover found herself in a stunned daze. This wasn't the first time she had ever been slapped before. She was no stranger to the occasional Catholic school girl cat fight, after all. But... _wow_. The blow had really knocked her dizzy for a moment!
> In her daze, she watched the fight continue.
> Ruby was once again knocked around.
> Koln swore.
> And, in her rage, Clover let out a mighty shout and leaped at the enemy vampire, returning the favor with a fiery slap to the face!
> "I'll teach you to pick on GIRLS!"
> _SMACK_!
> 
> 
> 1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
> 
> attack roll *sigh, no luck, lol*
> 
> 1d4+1 → [4,1] = (5)
> damage roll




Clover tries to slap the Hive Master but he ducks under her arm.

The Hive Master looks at all of you, he looks badly hurt but you can already see some of his wounds begin to heal. He begins to laugh meniaclly. "You won't get me you pitiful neophitesss! The massster will be pleasssed at Pressstor'sss work, that fool, he had no idea what power he could have had!" 

With that the Hive Master backs away and makes a run for it through the large pipe at the right side of the room dissapearing before you can even react. The rats follow suit and scurry into the pipes on the sides of the room from which they came from.

Everyone gets 2XP for the encounter!
You also get the achievment The Pied Piper worth 1 extra XP!

Yay, Koln leveled!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover tries to slap the Hive Master but he ducks under her arm.
> 
> The Hive Master looks at all of you, he looks badly hurt but you can already see some of his wounds begin to heal. He begins to laugh meniaclly. "You won't get me you pitiful neophitesss! The massster will be pleasssed at Pressstor'sss work, that fool, he had no idea what power he could have had!"
> 
> With that the Hive Master backs away and makes a run for it through the large pipe at the right side of the room dissapearing before you can even react. The rats follow suit and scurry into the pipes on the sides of the room from which they came from.
> 
> Everyone gets 2XP for the encounter!
> You also get the achievment The Pied Piper worth 1 extra XP!
> 
> Yay, Koln leveled!




"Are you two ok? Ruby... nice one." Koln pats her on the head and looks around the room for anything that the Hivemaster might have dropped or for any clues.


Searching
1d20+2+8 → [6,2,8] = (16) 
Roll Lookup 

"So many differnt directions to turn... not sure where to start first... We need to find that girl, Suzie. I also want to find that Hivemaster and make good on my promise... We also need to head back to your dorm Clover, I must interrogate that microwave..." He then turns to Clover, whipersing to her, placing his hand on her shoulder "It's ok... I figured it was going to happen eventually, did you kill your victim? It actually does not matter, you are damned either way, all that matters now is if you did the right thing. That offer is still on the table... although I must confess that if you did accept it would not be easy at all for me to... heh, nevermind, I even have trouble thinking it. I am changing... I need you to be strong Clover, for I am going to progressively get weaker, perhaps even darker... you'll see what I mean eventually." He then smiles at her, as if to assure her that everything will be okay.


----------



## izillama

Clover watched the vampire run off into the sewer like a dog with his tail between his legs. It wouldn't have been difficult for her to follow him. She was sure that she could keep up. But she was too busy standing dumbfounded, watching him go. 
She groaned and bury her face in her hands for a moment to compose herself. That had to have been the dumbest encounter with an enemy they had had, yet! She wondered if all vampires were that idiotic. Or ugly.
Koln was speaking. Prioritizing. Clover wasn't listening. Just happy to be done. 
Then, she looked up as she felt Koln place a hand on her shoulder. He smiled sadly down at her, and she felt guilty, "It's ok... I figured it was going to happen eventually, did you kill your victim? It actually does not matter, you are damned either way, all that matters now is if you did the right thing. That offer is still on the table... although I must confess that if you did accept it would not be easy at all for me to... heh, nevermind, I even have trouble thinking it. I am changing... I need you to be strong Clover, for I am going to progressively get weaker, perhaps even darker... you'll see what I mean eventually." 
She felt her face go red. She never wanted to cause someone like Koln any trouble like this! She had let him down.
She shook her head, quiet, "No, he's still alive. I think he'll be fine. But... I'm ashamed of what I've done. I'm not proud of it. I never meant to! But you're right, it doesn't matter. Either way, I deserve to die. But..."
She looked carefully at her two friends, then managed a small laugh and a roll of the eyes, "But I shudder to think of the trouble the two of you could get into without me! I have to stick around, if nothing else, to keep the two of you on track."
Small lie. She was a coward. Death would be a gift.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover watched the vampire run off into the sewer like a dog with his tail between his legs. It wouldn't have been difficult for her to follow him. She was sure that she could keep up. But she was too busy standing dumbfounded, watching him go.
> She groaned and bury her face in her hands for a moment to compose herself. That had to have been the dumbest encounter with an enemy they had had, yet! She wondered if all vampires were that idiotic. Or ugly.
> Koln was speaking. Prioritizing. Clover wasn't listening. Just happy to be done.
> Then, she looked up as she felt Koln place a hand on her shoulder. He smiled sadly down at her, and she felt guilty, "It's ok... I figured it was going to happen eventually, did you kill your victim? It actually does not matter, you are damned either way, all that matters now is if you did the right thing. That offer is still on the table... although I must confess that if you did accept it would not be easy at all for me to... heh, nevermind, I even have trouble thinking it. I am changing... I need you to be strong Clover, for I am going to progressively get weaker, perhaps even darker... you'll see what I mean eventually."
> She felt her face go red. She never wanted to cause someone like Koln any trouble like this! She had let him down.
> She shook her head, quiet, "No, he's still alive. I think he'll be fine. But... I'm ashamed of what I've done. I'm not proud of it. I never meant to! But you're right, it doesn't matter. Either way, I deserve to die. But..."
> She looked carefully at her two friends, then managed a small laugh and a roll of the eyes, "But I shudder to think of the trouble the two of you could get into without me! I have to stick around, if nothing else, to keep the two of you on track."
> Small lie. She was a coward. Death would be a gift.




Koln laughs, "Ha, I don't know about Ruby, but I am just fine on my own... I have been until now... besides, what happened outside the club was all your fault! My holy water and crucifix would have been fatal to that vampire in the alley if only my mind stayed pure-er... uhm, nevermind... I don't know what happened there..." Koln looks away, if he had a pulse he'd probably blush. "That reminds me... I also still need to have a word or two with this Jacob... I still need to properly 'thank' him for ruining me, damning my ancestors, and endangering you two.." Koln then thinks.. it's only a matter of time before the Holy See realizes something's wrong and send some of Koln's very pissed off "family" to check on him.

So, can we follow him? I know you said he left our sight, but I bet Koln could still smell the ugly bastard.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln laughs, "Ha, I don't know about Ruby, but I am just fine on my own... I have been until now... besides, what happened outside the club was all your fault! My holy water and crucifix would have been fatal to that vampire in the alley if only my mind stayed pure-er... uhm, nevermind... I don't know what happened there..." Koln looks away, if he had a pulse he'd probably blush. "That reminds me... I also still need to have a word or two with this Jacob... I still need to properly 'thank' him for ruining me, damning my ancestors, and endangering you two.." Koln then thinks.. it's only a matter of time before the Holy See realizes something's wrong and send some of Koln's very pissed off "family" to check on him.
> 
> So, can we follow him? I know you said he left our sight, but I bet Koln could still smell the ugly bastard.



Ruby flinched as the rats took their parting bite at her legs under her skirt. She sulked as they retreated after the Hive master. "Coward! GRRRRRRR!" she called out after him. She observed her body in a bit of a shock. The blood buff is begining to lose its effect, but she could clearly see more defined and bulky muscles beneath her dress. Her rage seemed to calm down a bit as well. It felt damn good overpowering that beast of a vampire. She tried to calm her brawling instincts in her head again and looked towards her companions. 
"Well, glad thats over, for now" She clenched at her back in pain again and drew a useless breath, as she wouldn't need to breathe. "Wow, he packs a punch doesn't he" she said as she looked towards Clover and Koln. If possible, Ruby uses discipline blood healing Vitae 9 minus 1, Current Vitae=8

She reacted from Koln's comment and playfully stuck her tongue at him. "I can take care of myself too mister"
She also walked over to Clover and patted her back since she was still feeling guilty about the officer earlier. "You had the control, he will be fine" she said with a smile.
She looked at both of them again. "If we follow him, others might accompany him, are we ready for another fight? Even though that was a little fun, I think we need time to recouperate. Maybe I should see where that key leads to instead?"


----------



## izillama

Clover had been listening to Ruby half-heartedly. She still felt like she deserved any scorn they could dish out at her over that officer.
Suddenly, she jumped as though she had been bitten, "Oh! Koln, where's Socrates?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover had been listening to Ruby half-heartedly. She still felt like she deserved any scorn they could dish out at her over that officer.
> Suddenly, she jumped as though she had been bitten, "Oh! Koln, where's Socrates?"




Koln points in his coat pocket, Socrates is poking his head out, sniffing the air and blinking. "I am in perfect condition to pursue and fight him Ruby, heck I made a promise. I said I was going to do something, and I got to. Besides, the soul of that girl is at stake. We are already lost causes, we have got an eternity, she doesn't. We cannot waste time. You two should take it easy, especially you Ruby, you should feed again. And Clover... your penance is to say the Rosary seven times in complete silence at some point within the next three nights. However, if you feel any pain during it, stop and let me know...  Anyway.. this key, it would be great if this could lead me right to her." Koln's holding the key in his hand, looking at it... He shuts his eyes as faint images flicker in his mind, but he struggles to see them clearly. 

Here I want to use The Spirit's Touch, but I also have a search check still pending.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby flinched as the rats took their parting bite at her legs under her skirt. She sulked as they retreated after the Hive master. "Coward! GRRRRRRR!" she called out after him. She observed her body in a bit of a shock. The blood buff is begining to lose its effect, but she could clearly see more defined and bulky muscles beneath her dress. Her rage seemed to calm down a bit as well. It felt damn good overpowering that beast of a vampire. She tried to calm her brawling instincts in her head again and looked towards her companions.
> "Well, glad thats over, for now" She clenched at her back in pain again and drew a useless breath, as she wouldn't need to breathe. "Wow, he packs a punch doesn't he" she said as she looked towards Clover and Koln. If possible, Ruby uses discipline blood healing Vitae 9 minus 1, Current Vitae=8
> 
> She reacted from Koln's comment and playfully stuck her tongue at him. "I can take care of myself too mister"
> She also walked over to Clover and patted her back since she was still feeling guilty about the officer earlier. "You had the control, he will be fine" she said with a smile.
> She looked at both of them again. "If we follow him, others might accompany him, are we ready for another fight? Even though that was a little fun, I think we need time to recouperate. Maybe I should see where that key leads to instead?"




Everyone can use Blood Healing to recover any lost hp. Use it twice if you have to, since your not in a battle we'll just assume you took some time in between.

Ruby's wounds on her legs close up. As she stands with her dress lifted up she can see her legs return to the smooth feminine look they had before. In fact, her whole body seems to shrink back down which she finds a relief as the dress was feeling rather tight with her body practically bursting out of it.

No more Blood Buff.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln points in his coat pocket, Socrates is poking his head out, sniffing the air and blinking. "I am in perfect condition to pursue and fight him Ruby, heck I made a promise. I said I was going to do something, and I got to. Besides, the soul of that girl is at stake. We are already lost causes, we have got an eternity, she doesn't. We cannot waste time. You two should take it easy, especially you Ruby, you should feed again. And Clover... your penance is to say the Rosary seven times in complete silence at some point within the next three nights. However, if you feel any pain during it, stop and let me know...  Anyway.. this key, it would be great if this could lead me right to her." Koln's holding the key in his hand, looking at it... He shuts his eyes as faint images flicker in his mind, but he struggles to see them clearly.
> 
> Here I want to use The Spirit's Touch, but I also have a search check still pending.




You have to get Aura Perception before getting The Spirit's Touch. If you want to use this level to get Aura Perception then you'll have to wait till level 3 for The Spirit's Touch.

Koln
[sblock]
Your search of the room turns up nothing out of the ordinary. When you near the tunnel where the Hive Master ran Socrates perks up and jumps out of your pocket sniffing around wildly. "I think he liked me." Socrates says to you.
[/sblock]

You all see Koln searching around the room wildly and then stop abruptly holding the key out in front of him and looking like he is trying to bend it like the spoon in The Matrix (remember, there is no spoon!).


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow. This was the first time she had seen the key.
She walked lightly over to Koln, "Hey, what's that for?"
She inspected the key, looking at it for anything significant that might tell them where its matching lock was, or what type of lock they were looking for. (she doubted at Koln waving the key around like he was trying to pick his way through an invisible door was doing any good...)

1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)
Research roll (what is the key's significance?)

(yet another trick from Clover's arsenal of useless skill focuses!)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> You have to get Aura Perception before getting The Spirit's Touch. If you want to use this level to get Aura Perception then you'll have to wait till level 3 for The Spirit's Touch.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Your search of the room turns up nothing out of the ordinary. When you near the tunnel where the Hive Master ran Socrates perks up and jumps out of your pocket sniffing around wildly. "I think he liked me." Socrates says to you.
> [/sblock]
> 
> You all see Koln searching around the room wildly and then stop abruptly holding the key out in front of him and looking like he is trying to bend it like the spoon in The Matrix (remember, there is no spoon!).




Aw, thought I already had Aura Perception when I leveled last time, and with this latest level I got Spirit's Touch.

Koln squints, staring hard at the spoon and suddenly his head picks up... "I saw some guy... seemed wealthy, tall, handsome, walking down the street...then he was attacked by a flying microwave! Then he dropped this key down the sewer and here it is! Huh... that doesnt really help does it..?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Everyone can use Blood Healing to recover any lost hp. Use it twice if you have to, since your not in a battle we'll just assume you took some time in between.
> 
> Ruby's wounds on her legs close up. As she stands with her dress lifted up she can see her legs return to the smooth feminine look they had before. In fact, her whole body seems to shrink back down which she finds a relief as the dress was feeling rather tight with her body practically bursting out of it.
> 
> No more Blood Buff.



Ruby uses discipline blood healing a 2nd time vitae 8 minus 1=7, , HP from 23 to 33 She nods in agreement to Koln about feeding. Her eyes seemed hazy and she was feeling dizzy once more. She took the blood packet out from a fold of her dress and opend it from the top. She let the garnet liquid pour between her lips. I forgot how much vitae it is worth
Looks like Clover and Koln are studying the key, so she decided to help out as well. "Maybe Socrates can track the scent of the key," she thought aloud for them to hear. 
Ruby Uses discipline Beckoning Ruby attempts to summon Socrates from beneath Koln's coat with a couple of squeaks. "eek eek ereeak"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow. This was the first time she had seen the key.
> She walked lightly over to Koln, "Hey, what's that for?"
> She inspected the key, looking at it for anything significant that might tell them where its matching lock was, or what type of lock they were looking for. (she doubted at Koln waving the key around like he was trying to pick his way through an invisible door was doing any good...)
> 
> 1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)
> Research roll (what is the key's significance?)
> 
> (yet another trick from Clover's arsenal of useless skill focuses!)




Clover

Judging from the shape of the key you can only assume that this key belongs to a residential building. You can also see a small stamp on the key signifying that it is made of real silver. The original owner of this key must have been fairly wealthy!


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby uses discipline blood healing a 2nd time vitae 8 minus 1=7, , HP from 23 to 33 She nods in agreement to Koln about feeding. Her eyes seemed hazy and she was feeling dizzy once more. She took the blood packet out from a fold of her dress and opend it from the top. She let the garnet liquid pour between her lips. I forgot how much vitae it is worth
> Looks like Clover and Koln are studying the key, so she decided to help out as well. "Maybe Socrates can track the scent of the key," she thought aloud for them to hear.
> Ruby Uses discipline Beckoning Ruby attempts to summon Socrates from beneath Koln's coat with a couple of squeaks. "eek eek ereeak"




Socrates scurries out from Koln's pocket and down his leg. He hurries over to Ruby, looking up at her at attention. At the same time Koln is feeling the hunger, his hand moves in his pocket for his last blood bag but stops and thinks... 'What am I doing... Gr.. I think I can fight it... but I know from experience what happens to vampires that think they have a soul and can fight it... Father.. forgive me..' And with that Koln pathetically takes the now opened bag to his lips, letting its scarlet contents run down past his fangs. He shudders as he drinks... his eyes water too as if he was about to cry in frusteration and hatred for himself.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby uses discipline blood healing a 2nd time vitae 8 minus 1=7, , HP from 23 to 33 She nods in agreement to Koln about feeding. Her eyes seemed hazy and she was feeling dizzy once more. She took the blood packet out from a fold of her dress and opend it from the top. She let the garnet liquid pour between her lips. I forgot how much vitae it is worth
> Looks like Clover and Koln are studying the key, so she decided to help out as well. "Maybe Socrates can track the scent of the key," she thought aloud for them to hear.
> Ruby Uses discipline Beckoning Ruby attempts to summon Socrates from beneath Koln's coat with a couple of squeaks. "eek eek ereeak"




So I have Ruby now at 10 vitae after using the blood packet.

To everyone else it just seems like Ruby is making strange rat noises but Socrates responds by walking over to her and as she bends down to pick him up he crawls into her cupped hands.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Socrates scurries out from Koln's pocket and down his leg. He hurries over to Ruby, looking up at her at attention. At the same time Koln is feeling the hunger, his hand moves in his pocket for his last blood bag but stops and thinks... 'What am I doing... Gr.. I think I can fight it... but I know from experience what happens to vampires that think they have a soul and can fight it... Father.. forgive me..' And with that Koln pathetically takes the now opened bag to his lips, letting its scarlet contents run down past his fangs. He shudders as he drinks... his eyes water too as if he was about to cry in frusteration and hatred for himself.




Koln is now at 5 vitae and full hp (he had 20, I'll just give him the 1 to get to full). He's only leveled once so he's only at the 2nd tier for disciplines. Ruby is at full now at 36 and Clover has 12/20 hp and should probably heal.


----------



## izillama

Didn't I get more hp when I lvled? Shouldn't I have more than 20?


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> So I have Ruby now at 10 vitae after using the blood packet.
> 
> To everyone else it just seems like Ruby is making strange rat noises but Socrates responds by walking over to her and as she bends down to pick him up he crawls into her cupped hands.



Ruby uses discipline Feral Whispers Ruby looks once again carefully into Socrates little black eyes as she communicates. "Hello again, I'm glad you feel at home in the sewers again. We just found this old looking key that someone might have dropped. Can you tell where the scent is coming from please?"
Ruby carefully walked towards where Koln and Clover had the key so Socrates could get a sniff.


----------



## izillama

Not that she didn't feel silly about it, but she was sure that the rat could understand her (as dumb as she felt talking to him). Clover spoke quietly, to Socrates and to everyone, "The key is silver. That's not exactly a normal metal. Someone wants to be very ostentatious. Showy. Like maybe showing off their wealth. Also, I think it's the key to a residence. Maybe one of Denver's elite?"
It was more a statement than a question. She didn't really know if that would help Socrates at all. Maybe he could smell something on it... like a _food_ or something that would point to its origins?


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Not that she didn't feel silly about it, but she was sure that the rat could understand her (as dumb as she felt talking to him). Clover spoke quietly, to Socrates and to everyone, "The key is silver. That's not exactly a normal metal. Someone wants to be very ostentatious. Showy. Like maybe showing off their wealth. Also, I think it's the key to a residence. Maybe one of Denver's elite?"
> It was more a statement than a question. She didn't really know if that would help Socrates at all. Maybe he could smell something on it... like a _food_ or something that would point to its origins?




"Yes yes, a very fine clue, but you're missing the big picture! Remember what I saw I said? I saw a wealthy-looking man drop this key into the sewer after some microwave smacked him in the head! That microwave was probably an accomplace to the one in your dorm Clover! The conspiracy... they wanted us to find this key! But why?! Hmm... Before we head back to your dorm Clover, we need to pick up aluminum foil and eggs. I will get my answers out of your microwave one way or another!" Socrates, as if understanding, turns to Koln and tilts his head, as if to say "Wtf?!" and he turns back to Ruby who's making more sense at the moment.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Didn't I get more hp when I lvled? Shouldn't I have more than 20?




You would if you rolled the dice like the others...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



izillama said:


> Not that she didn't feel silly about it, but she was sure that the rat could understand her (as dumb as she felt talking to him). Clover spoke quietly, to Socrates and to everyone, "The key is silver. That's not exactly a normal metal. Someone wants to be very ostentatious. Showy. Like maybe showing off their wealth. Also, I think it's the key to a residence. Maybe one of Denver's elite?"
> It was more a statement than a question. She didn't really know if that would help Socrates at all. Maybe he could smell something on it... like a _food_ or something that would point to its origins?




Maybe the rat can understand Clover's words or maybe he can't. Either way, he definitely seems to be effected by Koln's madness sometimes. Socrates sniffs at the key and then looks deep into Ruby's feral eyes. 

Ruby
[sblock]
Socrates says to you "I don't know, smells...too many smells, can't tell. Follow the rat man...food."
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "Yes yes, a very fine clue, but you're missing the big picture! Remember what I saw I said? I saw a wealthy-looking man drop this key into the sewer after some microwave smacked him in the head! That microwave was probably an accomplace to the one in your dorm Clover! The conspiracy... they wanted us to find this key! But why?! Hmm... Before we head back to your dorm Clover, we need to pick up aluminum foil and eggs. I will get my answers out of your microwave one way or another!" Socrates, as if understanding, turns to Koln and tilts his head, as if to say "Wtf?!" and he turns back to Ruby who's making more sense at the moment.




Clover's expression turned sour and she turned a wry eye to Koln. She had been tolerant of his microwave threats up until this point (like humoring a small, simple child). But she was really getting tired of them. 
She quirked an eyebrow (half kidding, half serious), "Koln? Have I mentioned that I'm going to string you up by your _toes_ if you so much as _touch_ my microwave?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover's expression turned sour and she turned a wry eye to Koln. She had been tolerant of his microwave threats up until this point (like humoring a small, simple child). But she was really getting tired of them.
> She quirked an eyebrow (half kidding, half serious), "Koln? Have I mentioned that I'm going to string you up by your _toes_ if you so much as _touch_ my microwave?"



Ruby squinted her eyes after she was done communicating with Socrates. She thought about what he said then pet his fur and handed him back to Koln. "As much as I dislike the way microwaves are made, they are not the problem," she tried to say without laughing.
"He thinks we should follow that ugly beast into the tunnel. He senses food as well, but he can't pinpoint the scent that well."
She placed her hands on her hips and crooked an eyebrow. "Has he eaten anything yet?"
She then sighed. "Whoever this guy is, maybe Koln is right about him wanting us to find this key and track him down.. Maybe we should cautiously follow this guy.."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover's expression turned sour and she turned a wry eye to Koln. She had been tolerant of his microwave threats up until this point (like humoring a small, simple child). But she was really getting tired of them.
> She quirked an eyebrow (half kidding, half serious), "Koln? Have I mentioned that I'm going to string you up by your _toes_ if you so much as _touch_ my microwave?"




Koln grumbles, gently taking Clover aside. "One moment, Ruby, need to have a little chat with Clover, again." Koln then sighs, "Look Clover, this thing is bigger than your hot-pockets, your maru-chan insta-ramen noodles, your pizza bagels, and your... uh what else to you Americans like to put in microwaves... your 'marshmallow peeps'. Besides, you can't eat any of that stuff anymore. You shouldn't be worried so much about me touching your microwave but rather your microwave touching us." Koln says with a frightening matter-of-fact attitude as if it makes total sense.
"Don't worry Clover, I got this. I will end the conspiracy, rescue little Suzie and, if the theory is correct which I will test out, kill the one responsible for all of this and return you back to your mortal state. If that does not work, still no need to worry, you have the protection of the famous vampire-killer, demon-snubber, werewolf-slayer, witch-burner, and heretic murderer Kolnyr Clergue, descendent of Pierre Clergue through the storied and battle-tested Murat line!" Koln then happily pats her on the back, as if to assure her that she's in good hands and that he knows what he's doing. "Ok Ruby, we're good."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby squinted her eyes after she was done communicating with Socrates. She thought about what he said then pet his fur and handed him back to Koln. "As much as I dislike the way microwaves are made, they are not the problem," she tried to say without laughing.
> "He thinks we should follow that ugly beast into the tunnel. He senses food as well, but he can't pinpoint the scent that well."
> She placed her hands on her hips and crooked an eyeball. "Has he eaten anything yet?"
> She then sighed. "Whoever this guy is, maybe Koln is right about him wanting us to find this key and track him down.. Maybe we should cautiously follow this guy.."




Koln looks down the tunnel and nods. "Right then, although my instincts warn us against pursuit. If this guy is half as smart AS  HE IS UGLY..." Koln makes sure to shout loudly down the tunnel, hoping their target hears. "then he is probably setting a trap for the little mice to wander towards... but like I always said, the best way to uncover a trap is to walk right into it, so let's go, just keep close to me." Koln motions for them to follow as he walks ahead carefully, as he does he searches for anything that Socrates can eat, hoping the Hivemaster dropped some scraps of food with which he was feeding his own rats.

Roll Lookup 
1d20+2+8 → [14,2,8] = (24)


----------



## izillama

'...'
Clover sighed.
'I'm surrounded by _idiots_.'
She merely shook her head at Koln's resolution to rescue them from her microwave.
She resisted the urge to laugh and didn't find it hard. 
This wasn't funny anymore. 
Koln was losing his mind.
She mumbled disjointedly as the three of them began to follow the vampire down the corridor, "I don't know how much more of this I can take. Ruby speaking to _rats_. Koln losing his _mind_. Me... _speaking out loud_..." She broke off abruptly as she noticed Koln and Ruby staring at her. 
She crossed her arms, staring back. 
'Let them think what they want.'
She rolled her eyes, picking up the pace and walking--_charging_--forward, "You know what? It doesn't matter. You know what does? Catching that _sunnuvabitch_ before he hurts that little girl."
'Heck, why not? What have I got to lose? My _life_?'
She beckoned with a sharp turn of her neck, grinning, "I may not be as strong as you two, but I'll bet I can give you a run for your money. Let's catch up before he gets too far!" 
And with that, she sprinted off in the direction he had gone. She had no intentions of being the first one alone with him, but if she could track him down and hold him until Koln and Ruby could tear into him... she'd be satisfied.

Fleet of Foot! _ZOOM_!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks down the tunnel and nods. "Right then, although my instincts warn us against pursuit. If this guy is half as smart AS  HE IS UGLY..." Koln makes sure to shout loudly down the tunnel, hoping their target hears. "then he is probably setting a trap for the little mice to wander towards... but like I always said, the best way to uncover a trap is to walk right into it, so let's go, just keep close to me." Koln motions for them to follow as he walks ahead carefully, as he does he searches for anything that Socrates can eat, hoping the Hivemaster dropped some scraps of food with which he was feeding his own rats.
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2+8 → [14,2,8] = (24)




Even though Koln thoroughly searches the tunnel as he follows Clover, he only manages to turn up a few meager scraps of food that were probably leftovers from the other rats in the sewer. Socrates quickly devours the scraps he's given. Koln hears him say "Cheese..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



izillama said:


> '...'
> Clover sighed.
> 'I'm surrounded by _idiots_.'
> She merely shook her head at Koln's resolution to rescue them from her microwave.
> She resisted the urge to laugh and didn't find it hard.
> This wasn't funny anymore.
> Koln was losing his mind.
> She mumbled disjointedly as the three of them began to follow the vampire down the corridor, "I don't know how much more of this I can take. Ruby speaking to _rats_. Koln losing his _mind_. Me... _speaking out loud_..." She broke off abruptly as she noticed Koln and Ruby staring at her.
> She crossed her arms, staring back.
> 'Let them think what they want.'
> She rolled her eyes, picking up the pace and walking--_charging_--forward, "You know what? It doesn't matter. You know what does? Catching that _sunnuvabitch_ before he hurts that little girl."
> 'Heck, why not? What have I got to lose? My _life_?'
> She beckoned with a sharp turn of her neck, grinning, "I may not be as strong as you two, but I'll bet I can give you a run for your money. Let's catch up before he gets too far!"
> And with that, she sprinted off in the direction he had gone. She had no intentions of being the first one alone with him, but if she could track him down and hold him until Koln and Ruby could tear into him... she'd be satisfied.
> 
> Fleet of Foot! _ZOOM_!




If Clover is going ahead of everyone then have her make a Reflex Save.


----------



## izillama

1d20+4 → [13,4] = (17)
Reflex Save (hoping not to trip over my own two feet?)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Even though Koln thoroughly searches the tunnel as he follows Clover, he only manages to turn up a few meager scraps of food that were probably leftovers from the other rats in the sewer. Socrates quickly devours the scraps he's given. Koln hears him say "Cheese..."




"Good Socrates, but hurry, we need to catch up to Clover!" He starts to run, Ruby trailing... then easily passing him. "Gah, I'm getting old Socrates... She's only been out of sight for a moment, but I wouldn't put it past her to have gotten into trouble already... Hm, you're right Socrates, unless there happens to be a group of.. er what do those annoying American fangirls call them, er right, 'bishounen' hanging out in the sewer then things should be ok."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



izillama said:


> 1d20+4 → [13,4] = (17)
> Reflex Save (hoping not to trip over my own two feet?)




The tunnel is rather plain, in fact it looks like it is rarely ever traveled even by rats. There is a steady stream of water at your feet that seems to run on and on forever. Clover is hurrying through the tunnel at a brisk pace making it hard for the others to keep up. She gets far ahead of the others and turns her head to see where they are. While doing this she fails to notice the small ledge in the tunnel. She trips and falls to her hands and knees on a lower part of the tunnel, behind her is another sort of waterway that brings water from another part of the sewer to this large tunnel. Clover hears the sound of a crank or some sort of valve being turned from inside the small opening. There is a rush of water and Clover is swept away. The ride is rough and Clover collides with piles of debris here and here until she reaches the end of the tunnel and is spat out landing head first into a pond. Spitting out water and shaking herself off Clover finds herself in what looks like farmland on the outskirts of Denver. She can see a barn at the end of the wide field she is in and a few cows are scattered here and there motionless and presumably sleeping.

Clover's Ouchies
1d6 → [6] = (6) 


Everyone stop when you reach this point. If Koln and Ruby are going to try to avoid the water or simply ride with it to the end of the tunnel they must make a Dexterity Check (make a roll and add your DEX mod). The tunnel is completely filled with water making it impossible to simply walk around it.


----------



## izillama

@.@ *dizzy*
'I feel _flushed_...'

I'm gonna use 2 blood points to heal me back to full hp, k? 
5-2=3 blood points left!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The tunnel is rather plain, in fact it looks like it is rarely ever traveled even by rats. There is a steady stream of water at your feet that seems to run on and on forever. Clover is hurrying through the tunnel at a brisk pace making it hard for the others to keep up. She gets far ahead of the others and turns her head to see where they are. While doing this she fails to notice the small ledge in the tunnel. She trips and falls to her hands and knees on a lower part of the tunnel, behind her is another sort of waterway that brings water from another part of the sewer to this large tunnel. Clover hears the sound of a crank or some sort of valve being turned from inside the small opening. There is a rush of water and Clover is swept away. The ride is rough and Clover collides with piles of debris here and here until she reaches the end of the tunnel and is spat out landing head first into a pond. Spitting out water and shaking herself off Clover finds herself in what looks like farmland on the outskirts of Denver. She can see a barn at the end of the wide field she is in and a few cows are scattered here and there motionless and presumably sleeping.
> 
> Clover's Ouchies
> 1d6 → [6] = (6)
> 
> 
> Everyone stop when you reach this point. If Koln and Ruby are going to try to avoid the water or simply ride with it to the end of the tunnel they must make a Dexterity Check (make a roll and add your DEX mod). The tunnel is completely filled with water making it impossible to simply walk around it.



Ruby smirked playfully as she watched Clover race ahead of them. She liked a challenge, so she tried to keep up along side Koln. Suddenly, Clover tripped and fell into the water filled tunnel, which carried her out of sight. "Clover!" Ruby called out. 
Instinctively, she jumped in the water after her to see where it would take them both.
1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
Roll Lookup   DEX Roll


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smirked playfully as she watched Clover race ahead of them. She liked a challenge, so she tried to keep up along side Koln. Suddenly, Clover tripped and fell into the water filled tunnel, which carried her out of sight. "Clover!" Ruby called out.
> Instinctively, she jumped in the water after her to see where it would take them both.
> 1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
> Roll Lookup DEX Roll




Koln scoops up Socrates into his pocket as he hurries, then slows to a stop, hearing what sounds like rushing water. "Oh.. Hi Clover!" Koln smiles and waves seeing the water rush at him. He then braces himself to go with it... 

1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9) 
Roll Lookup

Btw, Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewer*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln scoops up Socrates into his pocket as he hurries, then slows to a stop, hearing what sounds like rushing water. "Oh.. Hi Clover!" Koln smiles and waves seeing the water rush at him. He then braces himself to go with it...
> 
> 1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas guys!




Koln braces himself for the rush of water and just as he does Ruby comes flying after them tripping on her dress and crashing into Koln. They both tumble through the water head over heels crashing into just about everything in their way downstream. Ruby hits her head at least once on what feels like it must be concrete. They are both shot out at the end into the same pond as Clover landed at the farm. Koln lands in shallow water at the end of the pond on his stomache and Ruby crashes right in front of him landing typical clumsy anime style upside down with her dress over her head.

Koln gets a view of whatever it is that amish people wear as underwear 
I'm having trouble getting invisible castle to load, apparently our internet is sucking so I'll have to roll damage later.


----------



## izillama

"_Moooooooooooooooooooooooo_"
Dizzily, Clover stood and allowed her eyes to adjust to the vast farmland in front of her, the midnight purple sky awash with a glorious spray of thousands of stars. The air smelled of _life_. Of the green wilderness. Fresh cut grass and hay. The air was warm, and flies danced to and fro, drowning out the night in the dull melody of monotony; an endless celebration of being.
Clover turned warily and wrinkled her nose. Like a deer in the headlights, she stared at the vast emptiness in front of her in a slight panic.
"_The country_." She spoke curtly, as though matter-of-factly greeting a ill-welcomed foe.
"_Mooooooooooooo._"
She jumped a foot in the air. _Cows_ seemed to surround her. They looked like they were sleeping, but they didn't fool Clover. 
She frowned, disgusted and wary.
   She had had a bad experience with cows once. Or, she _would_ have had a bad experience had the creature she had been trying to milk _actually_ been a cow and not a bull. It turns out that bulls don’t enjoy the milking process quite so much as the cows. That one-afternoon experiment at the 4H club had taught Clover that Central Park was probably the wildest bit of nature that she could ever safely get her hands on. And that was good enough for her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*

I'm going to describe the area. You can play things out however you want here.

The surrounding area is a wide open field as far as the eye can see save for a barn a mile or so away that has a few lights still on. There are rolling hills off in the distance and the air has a hint of manure in it. You can hear some cows mooing in the nearby pasture. The sky is dark and starlit with the exception of the western horizon where you can see the lights of the city drowning out any stars there. Because of the fact that you can still hear the sound of cars off in the distance you figure that you are only about 10 miles away from Denver.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln braces himself for the rush of water and just as he does Ruby comes flying after them tripping on her dress and crashing into Koln. They both tumble through the water head over heels crashing into just about everything in their way downstream. Ruby hits her head at least once on what feels like it must be concrete. They are both shot out at the end into the same pond as Clover landed at the farm. Koln lands in shallow water at the end of the pond on his stomache and Ruby crashes right in front of him landing typical clumsy anime style upside down with her dress over her head.
> 
> Koln gets a view of whatever it is that amish people wear as underwear
> I'm having trouble getting invisible castle to load, apparently our internet is sucking so I'll have to roll damage later.




Koln, remembering that he saw Ruby hit her head on the way out, immediately picks his head up, starting to move to her aid. "God, Ruby are you alright? You... er.." Koln blinks, realizing how's she's positioned... after a second he shakes his head and looks away "Er.. your skirt... uhm... anyway..." He then looks around at the tranquil country as he slowly rises to his feet... then grumbles to himself. "Grr.. yuck... sewer water... I need to find a lake or something, immediately. I'd enjoy the scenery more if I didnt feel so disgusting..." He bends over, retrieving his hat, turning it over to let the water out before placing it back on his head. "So... I would suggest we get ourselves right back in the sewer, but I think we could use some rest... and.... nourishment... " Koln grins, eyeing the nearby cattle... "Er besides, I doubt Suzie's in the sewer right now"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln, remembering that he saw Ruby hit her head on the way out, immediately picks his head up, starting to move to her aid. "God, Ruby are you alright? You... er.." Koln blinks, realizing how's she's positioned... after a second he shakes his head and looks away "Er.. your skirt... uhm... anyway..." He then looks around at the tranquil country as he slowly rises to his feet... then grumbles to himself. "Grr.. yuck... sewer water... I need to find a lake or something, immediately. I'd enjoy the scenery more if I didnt feel so disgusting..." He bends over, retrieving his hat, turning it over to let the water out before placing it back on his head. "So... I would suggest we get ourselves right back in the sewer, but I think we could use some rest... and.... nourishment... " Koln grins, eyeing the nearby cattle... "Er besides, I doubt Suzie's in the sewer right now"



It seemed like a waterslide from hell for Ruby as she went throught knocking her head on the concrete. She was seeing stars by the end of the ride and on top of that, landing upside down. She didn't know which end was up. "uhhh, what..a...ride.." she groaned in her frozen state. Her vision started to clear up again slowly, but she had a strange chill below her waist. "whaa...?"

"God, Ruby are you alright? You... er.."
"huhh." Ruby said in a sluggish tone.
"Er.. your skirt... uhm... anyway..."

0.0

Ruby immediately flopped backwards at hearing the word skirt realizing she had been upside down the whole time. Her face was a shade of deep pink porcelin. "eeeekk! I'm s-s-s-sorry!" she said as she scrambled to her feet. She covered her face with one hand in shame, Koln has practically seen more of her than her family during her birth. 

She then shook her head and looked at the starry  countryside around them. "Beautififul.."
There were dozens of cows that looked appetizing too. She cleared her throat,"em, yes rest would be a good idea" she said looking down at her feet shyly.


----------



## izillama

The serene (an utterly unnerving in its silence and darkness, in Clover's opinion) countryside was suddenly inturrupted behind Clover by a _whooooosh!_ Then, she heard two sopping wet bodies plop down next to her. 
Clover sighed. She felt embarrassed, but there was nothing she could do. Stinking water... soaking her white shirt...
She tried not to think about it.
"God, Ruby are you alright? You... er.."
"Huhh...." Clover heard Ruby respond, slowly.
 "Er.. your skirt... uhm... anyway..."
At this, Clover turned and saw Ruby just righting herself and facing away from Koln, embarrassed.
Clover was beginning to doubt Koln's vow of celibacy and purity, for a _priest_.
Koln began to tidy himself up, complaining about the water and muttering about how it was useless to try and find Suzie now. Meanwhile, Ruby was staring in awe at the farm. Clover wished that she could have the same appreciation for it, but she just didn't see the appeal.
Clover walked slowly over to Ruby, speaking softly and trying to allay her embarrassment at whatever Koln had just done or seen, "Does this landscape remind you of home? I bet it's just as comfortable for you as the city is for me."
She smiled kindly, then noticed Koln looking hungrily at the cows. She realized all too soon what he intended to do. But she had no intention of joining him. Ever since she found out that a cow with only one udder wasn't exactly a cow, she had kept a strict distance from farm animals. Particularly chickens. They were yet another animal on her list of all things creepy.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> The serene (an utterly unnerving in its silence and darkness, in Clover's opinion) countryside was suddenly inturrupted behind Clover by a _whooooosh!_ Then, she heard two sopping wet bodies plop down next to her.
> Clover sighed. She felt embarrassed, but there was nothing she could do. Stinking water... soaking her white shirt...
> She tried not to think about it.
> "God, Ruby are you alright? You... er.."
> "Huhh...." Clover heard Ruby respond, slowly.
> "Er.. your skirt... uhm... anyway..."
> At this, Clover turned and saw Ruby just righting herself and facing away from Koln, embarrassed.
> Clover was beginning to doubt Koln's vow of celibacy and purity, for a _priest_.
> Koln began to tidy himself up, complaining about the water and muttering about how it was useless to try and find Suzie now. Meanwhile, Ruby was staring in awe at the farm. Clover wished that she could have the same appreciation for it, but she just didn't see the appeal.
> Clover walked slowly over to Ruby, speaking softly and trying to allay her embarrassment at whatever Koln had just done or seen, "Does this landscape remind you of home? I bet it's just as comfortable for you as the city is for me."
> She smiled kindly, then noticed Koln looking hungrily at the cows. She realized all too soon what he intended to do. But she had no intention of joining him. Ever since she found out that a cow with only one udder wasn't exactly a cow, she had kept a strict distance from farm animals. Particularly chickens. They were yet another animal on her list of all things creepy.



Ruby's flush began to fade at Clover's words. She smiled at her. "Yes, it's kind of soothing and comforting. No loud cars, clean air.. and the beautiful stars," she said as she looked up at the sky. She looked at Clover again. "Are you ok? I saw you fall as well." 
She looked over at the cows again. "If Koln partakes in feeding on an animal, I may join him as well. Perhaps feeding on the same one if it holds enough substance. It's better this way.."
She looked at her stained sewer water dress and sighed. Maybe she could make skins out of the cow hide and sew them together if they could not get more clothes soon.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> The serene (an utterly unnerving in its silence and darkness, in Clover's opinion) countryside was suddenly inturrupted behind Clover by a _whooooosh!_ Then, she heard two sopping wet bodies plop down next to her.
> Clover sighed. She felt embarrassed, but there was nothing she could do. Stinking water... soaking her white shirt...
> She tried not to think about it.
> "God, Ruby are you alright? You... er.."
> "Huhh...." Clover heard Ruby respond, slowly.
> "Er.. your skirt... uhm... anyway..."
> At this, Clover turned and saw Ruby just righting herself and facing away from Koln, embarrassed.
> Clover was beginning to doubt Koln's vow of celibacy and purity, for a _priest_.
> Koln began to tidy himself up, complaining about the water and muttering about how it was useless to try and find Suzie now. Meanwhile, Ruby was staring in awe at the farm. Clover wished that she could have the same appreciation for it, but she just didn't see the appeal.
> Clover walked slowly over to Ruby, speaking softly and trying to allay her embarrassment at whatever Koln had just done or seen, "Does this landscape remind you of home? I bet it's just as comfortable for you as the city is for me."
> She smiled kindly, then noticed Koln looking hungrily at the cows. She realized all too soon what he intended to do. But she had no intention of joining him. Ever since she found out that a cow with only one udder wasn't exactly a cow, she had kept a strict distance from farm animals. Particularly chickens. They were yet another animal on her list of all things creepy.




"Ok girls, here's the plan." Koln says, leaning over as if wanting a huddle. "There's cows right over there, so I figure I will have my dinner right about now... If anyone wants to join me, feel free, I would prefer to not dine alone. Afterward, let's head up to that barn. There are lights inside, so there's people in it. Now, what's the worst that can happen? Either they are godly people and will let us in to rest, perhaps even offer us a ride back to town. Worse case scenario, they're a bunch of homicidal maniacs, in which case we'll have some fun before resting and taking their car. Now, what should our story be... hm... I got it, we are on pilgrimage to the Holy Land... er.. wait, that's not near here, is it? No... hm, we're on pilgrimage to... Disney Land...? Do you Americans worship the Mikey Mouse? No? Er ok, forget it, hmm... Ok, I got it, during a religious retreat, Clover ran off and her best friend and me, her teacher, found her out here in the country. However, we are tired, and our car has stopped working some miles back and we need a place to rest. I will have to lie, after asking them what faith they are, I will say I am a priest of their branch of Christianity, no matter how rot-filled and twisted that branch may be. I mean, it's Colorado, nearly everyone here thinks they're Christian in some way, right? Ok, good plan. Oh, almost forgot, for afterward, if they are not Catholic, we burn the barn to the ground!"


----------



## izillama

Crouched into the little huddle just to humor Koln, Clover found herself eying the priest with pity and she shook her head sadly at his condition. It was like trying to humor a simple child. But if nothing else, Koln was endearing. Though he _was_ crazy, Clover felt like she couldn't just dismiss him for being so. 
Sighing, she reached across the circle and patted him on the head, teasing him for her own benefit, "Shhh, it's ok." T.T
Then, she straightened up and crossed her arms, looking towards the field, "Hm... cows are kind of _dumb_. If we sneak in there and start attacking one, its distress would probably cause a stampede or something. And if _that_ happens, you can probably forget your little barn raising party, Koln. I think what you'd have to do--I don't plan on eating, by the way, but I'll help you--is lure a cow on the outside as far from the herd as possible. Then we'd have to kill it quickly and silently. I don't know. From what I just saw in the sewer, I think it'd probably be possible for one of us to snap its neck, right? That would keep it from making any sound. Oh! But before I forget, make _sure_ it's a cow we're trying to lure away. Not a _bull_." She laughed to herself, "That way if anyone comes out here to see what we're doing, we can always... _lie_ and say we're travellers who are just thirsty for milk, or something silly like that. Wouldn't work so well with a bull. I should know."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Crouched into the little huddle just to humor Koln, Clover found herself eying the priest with pity and she shook her head sadly at his condition. It was like trying to humor a simple child. But if nothing else, Koln was endearing. Though he _was_ crazy, Clover felt like she couldn't just dismiss him for being so.
> Sighing, she reached across the circle and patted him on the head, teasing him for her own benefit, "Shhh, it's ok." T.T
> Then, she straightened up and crossed her arms, looking towards the field, "Hm... cows are kind of _dumb_. If we sneak in there and start attacking one, its distress would probably cause a stampede or something. And if _that_ happens, you can probably forget your little barn raising party, Koln. I think what you'd have to do--I don't plan on eating, by the way, but I'll help you--is lure a cow on the outside as far from the herd as possible. Then we'd have to kill it quickly and silently. I don't know. From what I just saw in the sewer, I think it'd probably be possible for one of us to snap its neck, right? That would keep it from making any sound. Oh! But before I forget, make _sure_ it's a cow we're trying to lure away. Not a _bull_." She laughed to herself, "That way if anyone comes out here to see what we're doing, we can always... _lie_ and say we're travellers who are just thirsty for milk, or something silly like that. Wouldn't work so well with a bull. I should know."





"Right, sounds good... I don't want to take more than one cow though, these people probably rely heavily on this livestock. Besides, one is more than enough to satisfy the three of us... ok.." Just as he stands he hears Clover's 'bull' talk, looking blankly at her with his head tilted to the side. "Er... what's with you and bulls? Anything you wanna share with the rest of the class?" He snickers, teasing her... then stops... "Hm, for luring the bull-er I mean cow, I could do it, but it would be a lot easier for Ruby, who could just use her animal-charisma to lure it outside. And Ruby, as your doing it check to see if there are any bulls in the pen too, I think Clover would like that, right Clover?"


----------



## izillama

Clover's eyes flew wide in a slight panic, "No, no bulls!"
'Argh! Doesn't _anyone_ ever listen to me!?!?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Finally got onto Invisible Castle. Here are the damage rolls from the tumble in the tunnel.

Koln's Damage
1d6 → [3] = (3) 


Koln takes 3 damage. I have him at 26.

Ruby's Damage
1d6 → [5] = (5) 


Ruby takes 5 damage. I have her at 31.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover's eyes flew wide in a slight panic, "No, no bulls!"
> 'Argh! Doesn't _anyone_ ever listen to me!?!?'



Clover seemed intimidated by the male bulls, which Ruby could understand cuz they have big horns. She looked reassuringly at her. "Ok no bulls. I'd much rather not talk to my meals thank you, but maybe I can at least call one of them.."
Ruby melodically but quietly tried to call one of the single grazing cows. Her voice was sweet as honey as she attempted to lure the cow over. Ruby uses discipline beckoning "mmmoooo...mmmmhmmmmm mmhmmmm"

She felt slightly guilty inside calling them to their death.


----------



## izillama

Clover almost keeled over laughing, listening to Ruby trying to imitate a cow. But for the sake of subtlety, she held in her giggles and merely grinned ecstatically, clearly amused.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Clover seemed intimidated by the male bulls, which Ruby could understand cuz they have big horns. She looked reassuringly at her. "Ok no bulls. I'd much rather not talk to my meals thank you, but maybe I can at least call one of them.."
> Ruby melodically but quietly tried to call one of the single grazing cows. Her voice was sweet as honey as she attempted to lure the cow over. Ruby uses discipline beckoning "mmmoooo...mmmmhmmmmm mmhmmmm"
> 
> She felt slightly guilty inside calling them to their death.




A few cows seem to stir at Ruby's call making their own low hum in response. The cow that Ruby was looking at is the only one that saunters over curiously. This cow is rather stereotypical as it even has a little bell around its neck. Seeing one of the cows up close you can see that they are well cared for.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> A few cows seem to stir at Ruby's call making their own low hum in response. The cow that Ruby was looking at is the only one that saunters over curiously. This cow is rather stereotypical as it even has a little bell around its neck. Seeing one of the cows up close you can see that they are well cared for.




Koln walks up to it, gently petting its head. "Hmm.. well, who first?" He is suddenly feeling a bit guilty himself... the people in the barn probably rely on these cows for something and would miss one of them. He growls under his breath... he never really felt like this... guilty. In the past he was able to kill guilt-free, even if the target was innocent by human law. However, he hesitates to kill this dumb cow... why? It is too much... it all comes back to him, he drank HUMAN blood earlier.. a cardinal sin! Perhaps, he should just die, ignore his hunger and starve himself. He chuckles quietly at the irony, that was the preferred method of suicide amongst the Cathars...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln walks up to it, gently petting its head. "Hmm.. well, who first?" He is suddenly feeling a bit guilty himself... the people in the barn probably rely on these cows for something and would miss one of them. He growls under his breath... he never really felt like this... guilty. In the past he was able to kill guilt-free, even if the target was innocent by human law. However, he hesitates to kill this dumb cow... why? It is too much... it all comes back to him, he drank HUMAN blood earlier.. a cardinal sin! Perhaps, he should just die, ignore his hunger and starve himself. He chuckles quietly at the irony, that was the preferred method of suicide amongst the Cathars...




Though innocent and somewhat cute the cow looks like a walking steak to Koln and Ruby. You can smell the blood through its skin. As you look around you can't help but feel safer here than in the city. A cow-eating vampire would surely lead a much safer lifer than that of one that feeds on humans right?

Clover
[sblock]
To Clover the cow just seems...unappetizing. At least it doesn't have any horns or "third legs".
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Though innocent and somewhat cute the cow looks like a walking steak to Koln and Ruby. You can smell the blood through its skin. As you look around you can't help but feel safer here than in the city. A cow-eating vampire would surely lead a much safer lifer than that of one that feeds on humans right?
> 
> Clover
> [sblock]
> To Clover the cow just seems...unappetizing. At least it doesn't have any horns or "third legs".
> [/sblock]




Koln sighs, seeing that the other two are not moving... Under his breath, he quietly prays, emitting no sound, but moving his mouth to the old words as he moves, his back to the girls so they cannot see him feed. He closes his eyes, ashamed about what he's about to do, and leans forward until he feels his fangs dig into flesh... His tongue is blessed with the first couple scarlet streams, very warm yet has a very familiar taste. Actually, upon entering his mouth, the tricklets of blood feel like air, as if evaporatiing and not satisfying. So he then pushes deeper... still no sound is made, razor sharp white daggers piercing flesh and cartilidge... it is painful... actually VERY PAINFUL! Koln's eyes shoot open wide, realizing that he just bit his own hand. "Merde!, Gah.. c-condamner!! Cela baisant.. l-blessure!" Koln sputters, cursing a loud, frantically waving his bloodied hand. He blinks, looking back at Clover and Ruby... "Er... I'm getting to it.. just give me a bit... " Whiping his own blood from his chin and faces forward again, petting the cow to calm it, having startled it earlier with his outburst. He slowly leans his opened mouth forward, this time his fangs finding their mark.

Translation: Koln let out a very unpriestly: "! Gah.. Dammit! THAT ING HURT!""


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs, seeing that the other two are not moving... Under his breath, he quietly prays, emitting no sound, but moving his mouth to the old words as he moves, his back to the girls so they cannot see him feed. He closes his eyes, ashamed about what he's about to do, and leans forward until he feels his fangs dig into flesh... His tongue is blessed with the first couple scarlet streams, very warm yet has a very familiar taste. Actually, upon entering his mouth, the tricklets of blood feel like air, as if evaporatiing and not satisfying. So he then pushes deeper... still no sound is made, razor sharp white daggers piercing flesh and cartilidge... it is painful... actually VERY PAINFUL! Koln's eyes shoot open wide, realizing that he just bit his own hand. "Merde!, Gah.. c-condamner!! Cela baisant.. l-blessure!" Koln sputters, cursing a loud, frantically waving his bloodied hand. He blinks, looking back at Clover and Ruby... "Er... I'm getting to it.. just give me a bit... " Whiping his own blood from his chin and faces forward again, petting the cow to calm it, having startled it earlier with his outburst. He slowly leans his opened mouth forward, this time his fangs finding their mark.
> 
> Translation: Koln let out a very unpriestly: "! Gah.. Dammit! THAT ING HURT!""



Upon seeing Koln's bloodied hand and hin begining to devour the cow, Ruby's bloodlust starts to kick in. Her eyes slightly closed as in a trance and she can feel herself growl from within the back of her throat. "how....lovely," her other half says with a toothy smirk. With a hiss, sh lunges forward like a lioness and pounces on the cow as Koln feeds as well. Her fangs sink in to the flank of the cow, burying them deep, but in a sensual way. She hisses and growls just like a lioness competing over a carcass.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Upon seeing Koln's bloodied hand and hin begining to devour the cow, Ruby's bloodlust starts to kick in. Her eyes slightly closed as in a trance and she can feel herself growl from within the back of her throat. "how....lovely," her other half says with a toothy smirk. With a hiss, sh lunges forward like a lioness and pounces on the cow as Koln feeds as well. Her fangs sink in to the flank of the cow, burying them deep, but in a sensual way. She hisses and growls just like a lioness competing over a carcass.




Koln feels the cow's body suddenly jerk as if something collided into it. His eyes open "Er, what the..? Oh, company! Thank you Ruby." He smirks, and continues to feed, as he does he soothingly pets the cow, hoping to ease it's rather violent demise... As he licks and drinks, he cannot help but to keep looking up at Ruby with interest and growls back and tugging slightly, playing along but to a point. Although he's crazy, he knows that it would not be wise to tease a wild animal by depriving it in some way of her food. 

He meant to stop some time ago... but he cannot pull himself away. The blood... so much of it... He presses his mouth to the open widening wound, if there was some way to drown himself in it, he would... He knows he is going to hate himself later for this.


----------



## izillama

Clover flinched and stood dejectedly off to one side as she watched Koln and Ruby feast on the frightened animal. She crossed her arms, watching the eyes of the terrified creature. Though Koln tried to calm it by stroking it--petting!--the poor thing could do nothing to allay its own unease. Its eyes, wide and brown, seemed to roll around in the sockets crazily, searching for some escape but finding none.
The air swam with blood.
The scent washed past Clover and hit her like a wall. However, it did not smell as appetizing as it could have. As it probably _should_ have. She found herself momentarily wondering what was wrong with her; not wanting the cow's blood. Had she not just fed a little while ago? Even after sating oneself with cake, pastries still would smell good, no?
The creature became more distressed as Koln and Ruby "fought" over it. Clover found herself pitying the animal.
Then she frowned. Remembering her own words and mad at herself for forgetting them so quickly.



> "...I think what you'd have to do--I don't plan on eating, by the way, but I'll help you--is lure a cow on the outside as far from the herd as possible. Then we'd have to kill it quickly and silently. I don't know. From what I just saw in the sewer, I think it'd probably be possible for one of us to snap its neck, right? That would keep it from making any sound. Oh! But before I forget, make _sure_ it's a cow we're trying to lure away. Not a _bull_."




Clover shook her head, then decided quickly on the mercy killing. 
She practically charged forward, then edged her way quickly in between Ruby and Koln--still feasting very intently and terretorially--to grab the cow's head.

1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
Grapple check for wrangling the cow

1d6 → [6] = (6)
Damage check for snapping the cow's neck (if grapple is successful)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



izillama said:


> Clover shook her head, then decided quickly on the mercy killing. She practically charged forward, then edged her way quickly in between Ruby and Koln--still feasting very intently and terretorially--to grab the cow's head.
> 
> 1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
> Grapple check for wrangling the cow
> 
> 1d6 → [6] = (6)
> Damage check for snapping the cow's neck (if grapple is successful)




Cow's Grapple Check
1d20+1 → [17,1] = (18) 


The cow manages to throw Clover off of her and lets out a distress "Moooooooooo" before colapsing to the ground drained and motionless.

Clover tumbles over onto the ground but something behind her stops her. She looks up to see a rather angry bull staring down at her.

Bull Attack
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)

The bull lifts up Clover with his horns and flings her over his back. Clover lands on the ground behind him and from this angle she can see that he is a rather young bull 

Goring Damage
1d8+3 → [2,3] = (5) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1872832/ 


Clover takes 5 damage (piercing) from the bull.

The bull lowers its head at Ruby and Koln ready to charge!

Bull's Initiative
1d20 → [11] = (11) 


Roll initiative to battle the bull.

You all receive the Achievement: Cow-Tipping worth 1XP. Ruby and Koln get 4 blood points each from draining the cow. I figure we won't need the map for this battle as it's an open area and the bull is the only enemy here.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Cow's Grapple Check
> 1d20+1 → [17,1] = (18)
> 
> 
> The cow manages to throw Clover off of her and lets out a distress "Moooooooooo" before colapsing to the ground drained and motionless.
> 
> Clover tumbles over onto the ground but something behind her stops her. She looks up to see a rather angry bull staring down at her.
> 
> Bull Attack
> 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
> 
> The bull lifts up Clover with his horns and flings her over his back. Clover lands on the ground behind him and from this angle she can see that he is a rather young bull
> 
> Goring Damage
> 1d8+3 → [2,3] = (5)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1872832/
> 
> 
> Clover takes 5 damage (piercing) from the bull.
> 
> The bull lowers its head at Ruby and Koln ready to charge!
> 
> Bull's Initiative
> 1d20 → [11] = (11)
> 
> 
> Roll initiative to battle the bull.
> 
> You all receive the Achievement: Cow-Tipping worth 1XP. Ruby and Koln get 4 blood points each from draining the cow. I figure we won't need the map for this battle as it's an open area and the bull is the only enemy here.



Roll initiative
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
Roll Lookup

Ruby licks her lips in anticipation for another fight. She sees the bull about to charge forward very angry. Poor clover was hoisted by her worse fear.


----------



## izillama

From her position on the ground--which she would rather not think about--Clover found her eyes knitting together in an angry scowl.
She grumbled, "Stupid over-sized _hamburger_....!"

1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15)
Roll initiative (death to the cow!)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Cow's Grapple Check
> 1d20+1 → [17,1] = (18)
> 
> 
> The cow manages to throw Clover off of her and lets out a distress "Moooooooooo" before colapsing to the ground drained and motionless.
> 
> Clover tumbles over onto the ground but something behind her stops her. She looks up to see a rather angry bull staring down at her.
> 
> Bull Attack
> 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
> 
> The bull lifts up Clover with his horns and flings her over his back. Clover lands on the ground behind him and from this angle she can see that he is a rather young bull
> 
> Goring Damage
> 1d8+3 → [2,3] = (5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover takes 5 damage (piercing) from the bull.
> 
> The bull lowers its head at Ruby and Koln ready to charge!
> 
> Bull's Initiative
> 1d20 → [11] = (11)
> 
> 
> Roll initiative to battle the bull.
> 
> You all receive the Achievement: Cow-Tipping worth 1XP. Ruby and Koln get 4 blood points each from draining the cow. I figure we won't need the map for this battle as it's an open area and the bull is the only enemy here.





Koln climbs to his feet, wiping the blood from his chin with the back of his hand... his eyes wide in fear... the horned one is here... He knew this day would come... Before him now towers not a mere bull but rather Satan himself in all his grotesque and unholy glory, the ground under him split and streaming a river of fire up into the sky from which harpies and dragons manifest from, roaring and threatening the priest and his unknowing friends. Meanwhile, what appears to be the Devil himself, is snarling and dragging his hooved foot in the soil as he prepares to charge and collect Koln's soul... "N..no, not today! Although I walk in the Darkness I shall never bow to it! You want what's left of my corrupted soul?! You're gonna have to fight me for it!" Koln screams at the bull, his hands balling up into fists. "Now begone Devil, or I shall pull your horns apart until your skull cracks in two!"

1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

I posted the order on the OOC board here. It's Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> I posted the order on the OOC board here. It's Ruby's turn.



Knife slash
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)
Roll Lookup

Damage?
1d4+3 → [1,3] = (4)
Roll Lookup Hoping 3rd time's a charm if i get this right 


Ruby flicks the switchblade open with a quick motion of her wrist. Once the bull charges, in a blink of an eye, she darts forward with the knife at her right flank. She attempts to rake it across his left side, lacerating flesh and muscle. 'Watch me Koln'...she thinks to herself 'I can protect you too...'


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Knife slash
> 1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage?
> 1d4+3 → [1,3] = (4)
> Roll Lookup Hoping 3rd time's a charm if i get this right
> 
> 
> Ruby flicks the switchblade open with a quick motion of her wrist. Once the bull charges, in a blink of an eye, she darts forward with the knife at her right flank. She attempts to rake it across his left side, lacerating flesh and muscle. 'Watch me Koln'...she thinks to herself 'I can protect you too...'




Koln moves in a coordinated attack with Ruby, sprinting to the bull's right side and striking with his fist at the bull's right eye. Upon making contact he rakes at it, hoping to partially blind the strong attacker.

Hammer strike to Eye rake
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24) 
Roll Lookup 

Damage?
1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Knife slash
> 1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage?
> 1d4+3 → [1,3] = (4)
> Roll Lookup Hoping 3rd time's a charm if i get this right
> 
> 
> Ruby flicks the switchblade open with a quick motion of her wrist. Once the bull charges, in a blink of an eye, she darts forward with the knife at her right flank. She attempts to rake it across his left side, lacerating flesh and muscle. 'Watch me Koln'...she thinks to herself 'I can protect you too...'




That's right yay 

The knife sweeps along the bull's left side leaving a large gash from which blood starts to pour freely.

Knicked Artery
2d6 → [3,1] = (4) 


The bull takes 4 damage (piercing) plus another 4 damage (bleed) from the critical hit.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln moves in a coordinated attack with Ruby, sprinting to the bull's right side and striking with his fist at the bull's right eye. Upon making contact he rakes at it, hoping to partially blind the strong attacker.
> 
> Hammer strike to Eye rake
> 1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage?
> 1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6)
> Roll Lookup




As the bull charges foward and gets cut by Ruby's knife Koln hits him directly in the eye causing the bull to close his right eye.

The bull takes 6 damage (bashing) and a -2 to attack.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby noticed that Clover was ok after being rammed by the charging bull. She called out to her since she has an opportunity to strike. "Clover! feed off of the bull! You can do it! destroy your fear, he is weak enough!!" Ruby called in encouragement.


----------



## Strider_Koln

While the bull growls, struggling to see, Koln rushes to Clover's side. "Are you ok? Look, I know you really like bulls for some weird reason, but you need to put that aside for now. Standing before your is not a mere bull, but the Devil himself! Can you see it?! You see it? Have no fear Clover, you have the courage to take him down, now stand strong."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> While the bull growls, struggling to see, Koln rushes to Clover's side. "Are you ok? Look, I know you really like bulls for some weird reason, but you need to put that aside for now. Standing before your is not a mere bull, but the Devil himself! Can you see it?! You see it? Have no fear Clover, you have the courage to take him down, now stand strong."




You deserve a boot to the head for moving around him 

Bull's Attack of Opportunity
1d20+1 → [16,1] = (17) 


The bull flails around wildly angered by the damage inflicted on him. He kicks with his rear hooves as Koln walks next to Clover hitting Koln in the back after showing Clover what a devil he is.

Hoof Damage
1d6+3 → [3,3] = (6)

Koln takes 6 damage (bashing) bringing him to 20hp.


----------



## izillama

'Feed off the bull? How _can_ I when he smells so disgusting!?'
Clover wrinkled her nose at Ruby's comment. She could _smell_ the wonderful blood dripping off of this raging creature! But it did nothing to pique her interest. 'What's wrong with me? Shouldn't I be a bit more... _intrigued?'
_Next to her, Koln was suddenly spewing idiocy about the bull being the devil and that she should face her fears. Old memories emerged for a split second. Shining black horns. The sound of a crazed animal. The feel of a knife-like object spearing her in the calf. The wound had long since closed up. But she still felt fear.
But Koln getting hurt was the last straw. 
Not even _thinking_, Clover yelled and managed to throw out a strong roundhouse kick, right to the bull's ugly face!

1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21)
Attack roll (will I kick the bull?)

1d3+1 → [3,1] = (4)
Damage roll (will it do any good?)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



izillama said:


> 'Feed off the bull? How _can_ I when he smells so disgusting!?'
> Clover wrinkled her nose at Ruby's comment. She could _smell_ the wonderful blood dripping off of this raging creature! But it did nothing to pique her interest. 'What's wrong with me? Shouldn't I be a bit more... _intrigued?'
> _Next to her, Koln was suddenly spewing idiocy about the bull being the devil and that she should face her fears. Old memories emerged for a split second. Shining black horns. The sound of a crazed animal. The feel of a knife-like object spearing her in the calf. The wound had long since closed up. But she still felt fear.
> But Koln getting hurt was the last straw.
> Not even _thinking_, Clover yelled and managed to throw out a strong roundhouse kick, right to the bull's ugly face!
> 
> 1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21)
> Attack roll (will I kick the bull?)
> 
> 1d3+1 → [3,1] = (4)
> Damage roll (will it do any good?)




Clover kicks the bull in the face.

The bull takes 4 damage. He's taken 18 so far.

The bull lets out an angry bellow "MOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" and becomes enraged (+2 attack, -2 AC). He charges at the nearest target (Ruby).

Bull Attack
 1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)

The bull gores Ruby tossing her up in the air like he did to Clover.

Gore Damage
1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)

The bull does 11 damage to Ruby (piercing).


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover kicks the bull in the face.
> 
> The bull takes 4 damage. He's taken 18 so far.
> 
> The bull lets out an angry bellow "MOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" and becomes enraged (+2 attack, -2 AC). He charges at the nearest target (Ruby).
> 
> Bull Attack
> 1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
> 
> The bull gores Ruby tossing her up in the air like he did to Clover.
> 
> Gore Damage
> 1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)
> 
> The bull does 11 damage to Ruby (piercing).



Ruby uses discipline blood healing Hp 20 ---> HP 30, vitae 14-1=13
Ruby let out a scream as she was flung about by the Bull by surprise. She crash landed to the green grass hard. Clutching her gorged side, she slowly stood up again, the wounds beginning to heal a little. Her eyes flashed green and she let out a roar. 

Clutching her knife again, she aimed for the Bull's jugular with a underhand right thrust.
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)   Roll Lookup
Knife the bull bastard

Damage
1d4+3 → [4,3] = (7)  Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby uses discipline blood healing Hp 20 ---> HP 30, vitae 14-1=13
> Ruby let out a scream as she was flung about by the Bull by surprise. She crash landed to the green grass hard. Clutching her gorged side, she slowly stood up again, the wounds beginning to heal a little. Her eyes flashed green and she let out a roar.
> 
> Clutching her knife again, she aimed for the Bull's jugular with a underhand right thrust.
> 1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25)   Roll Lookup
> Knife the bull bastard
> 
> Damage
> 1d4+3 → [4,3] = (7)  Roll Lookup




Wow 2 20's in a row! I really do question invisible castles' "randomness" sometimes 

The bull takes 7 (piercing) plus the knife knicks his artery.

Knicked Artery
2d6 → [5,3] = (8)

The bull takes another 8 (bleeding) damage for a total of 29 damage.



Ruby's knife sinks deep into the bulls neck spraying blood everywhere like a crimson shower. The bull lets out a gurgled "MOOOOOOOOO" and falls to ground dead in a pool of his own blood. A bad smell enters the air, apparently the bull left a present before his departure.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates pokes his head out of your pocket and says "That's bull sh*t!"
[/sblock]

All the commotion seems to have stirred whoever is in the barn over yonder and you hear a shotgun blast go off followed by a car engine starting. You figure that perhaps it's about time you all got going.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln growls under his breath in pain as he holds the back of his head. He feels his heart stop for a second, which is odd, considering it shouldn't be beating in the first place, when he sees Ruby get gored by the bull. He lets out a sigh of relief, seeing Ruby resume the fight with renewed vigor and a mighty roar. 

Baring his fangs in rage, his looks the Devil himself in the face. He looks over the beast, analyzing in his mind any weakspots to attack. He does not have a clear shot from where he's standing at the beast's face and throat anymore... so he opts for a low sweeping kick aimed at the side of the beast's rear left leg, hoping to make the small leg buckle, perhaps even fracture it at the joint.

1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17) 
Roll Lookup 


1d3+4 → [1,4] = (5) 
Roll Lookup

Koln winds up the kick and.... the bull falls dead...
He blinks, Ruby's knife proving much more fatal than he assumed at first... "Nicely done Ruby.." Koln smiles, but his joy soon fades at the sound of the shotgun in the distance.

"Grr.. the Devil hath summoned his minions after us to avenge his earthly fall... and they are armed with what sounds like Remington-made shotguns... Run!" Koln quickly grasps Clover's and Ruby's hands and starts darting for the trees, forgetting that both of the girls could easily outrun him "Do not slow down girls, nor look back! As documented in Genesis, looking in the face of pure evil can turn one into salt!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Grr.. the Devil hath summoned his minions after us to avenge his earthly fall... and they are armed with what sounds like Remington-made shotguns... Run!" Koln quickly grasps Clover's and Ruby's hands and starts darting for the trees, forgetting that both of the girls could easily outrun him "Do not slow down girls, nor look back! As documented in Genesis, looking in the face of pure evil can turn one into salt!"




Koln drags the girls into a small wooded area near where the group was fighting with the bull. You all duck into the trees just in time to see a pickup truck pull up right where you were standing. A scruffy man in overalls steps out of the truck holding a double-barrel shotgun. He searches the area cautiously and comes across the bodies of the dead animals. "Oh Bessy" he says. After inspecting the bodies further he says "Damn wolves, they even got Bowser! If I ever see them wolves I'll blow their heads clean off! Now I will never get to taste Bessy's sweet milk again!" He climbs back into his truck and drives back to the barn, most likely to get more people to help him move the two large animals.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln drags the girls into a small wooded area near where the group was fighting with the bull. You all duck into the trees just in time to see a pickup truck pull up right where you were standing. A scruffy man in overalls steps out of the truck holding a double-barrel shotgun. He searches the area cautiously and comes across the bodies of the dead animals. "Oh Bessy" he says. After inspecting the bodies further he says "Damn wolves, they even got Bowser! If I ever see them wolves I'll blow their heads clean off! Now I will never get to taste Bessy's sweet milk again!" He climbs back into his truck and drives back to the barn, most likely to get more people to help him move the two large animals.




Once they're gone, Koln slowly begins to stand. "Phew, this is a good thing. They think it was a bunch of wild animals that killed their cow. Granted, the farmer's conclusion may not be too far from the truth." Koln eyes Ruby with a smirk. "But this works to our advantage. Rustics are very... well not dumb, but are known to not be too well educated, so it should be easy for us to head to his barn, claim that we need shelter from wild wolves that chased us here. We should also explain how we were attacked, but miraculously, by the Grace of God, only our clothes were damaged. He should buy it, make sure to cry girls too, really sell how frightened you were. Oh, and by the Way, do not do anything foolish. Speaking from experience, a shotgun can prove just as fatal, if not more so, to a vampire than a stake fashioned from the True Cross and blessed thirty-three times from the same water that St. John the Baptist used to baptize Our Lord... Ok, that's the plan, oh and what's a 'Bowser'?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Once they're gone, Koln slowly begins to stand. "Phew, this is a good thing. They think it was a bunch of wild animals that killed their cow. Granted, the farmer's conclusion may not be too far from the truth." Koln eyes Ruby with a smirk. "But this works to our advantage. Rustics are very... well not dumb, but are known to not be too well educated, so it should be easy for us to head to his barn, claim that we need shelter from wild wolves that chased us here. We should also explain how we were attacked, but miraculously, by the Grace of God, only our clothes were damaged. He should buy it, make sure to cry girls too, really sell how frightened you were. Oh, and by the Way, do not do anything foolish. Speaking from experience, a shotgun can prove just as fatal, if not more so, to a vampire than a stake fashioned from the True Cross and blessed thirty-three times from the same water that St. John the Baptist used to baptize Our Lord... Ok, that's the plan, oh and what's a 'Bowser'?"



Ruby placed a shy finger on her lips in embarrassment. She really did let herself get carried away this time. Her desires overshadowed her reasoning. "I suppose we could try it, but we would have to worry about the morning sunlight," she replied slowly.
She looked down in thought, but then tried to hide a smile. Sharing a meal with Koln, even as gruesome as it was, felt..nice. She looked at him under her lashes with a hint of a smile. "At least, this is better than hunting humanity."


----------



## izillama

Clover shook her head, stubborn, "I agree with Ruby about the first thing. There's no reason to go to the barn to seek shelter, for goodness sakes! It would only cause more harm than good, and we still have a perfectly good dorm room where we can sleep for a day with no one worrying too much about it. Besides, we still haven't found that girl."
Then, she nodded her head, remembering, "By the way, Koln? I never got to ask you. What were you doing at the club last night when we first met? Were you hunting vampires or something? Or did that just _happen_? If so, and if there are vampires there... I don't know. I was thinking about this. Maybe someone would know where Prestor is? I just... feel like if we find him, maybe we'll find something related to Suzie. After all, whoever kidnapped her could not have taken her randomly. There _has_ to be some connection. Shouldn't there?"
She waited with baited breath for his response.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover shook her head, stubborn, "I agree with Ruby about the first thing. There's no reason to go to the barn to seek shelter, for goodness sakes! It would only cause more harm than good, and we still have a perfectly good dorm room where we can sleep for a day with no one worrying too much about it. Besides, we still haven't found that girl."
> Then, she nodded her head, remembering, "By the way, Koln? I never got to ask you. What were you doing at the club last night when we first met? Were you hunting vampires or something? Or did that just _happen_? If so, and if there are vampires there... I don't know. I was thinking about this. Maybe someone would know where Prestor is? I just... feel like if we find him, maybe we'll find something related to Suzie. After all, whoever kidnapped her could not have taken her randomly. There _has_ to be some connection. Shouldn't there?"
> She waited with baited breath for his response.





"Er, but Ruby said something completely different... anyway, I guess we could head back to your dorm, but it's a bit of a walk and I am not sure how much longer we have until sunrise." Koln shrugs and starts walking with the girls off into in the direction of the city.

"Yes, I was after a vampire there... his death doesn't matter now though. All is lost... Oh, there's a thought, hm I guess we could ask him a few questions... actually, I'd rather do that alone. That club is not the type of place for girls like you two, especially you Clover. If you weren't there... " Koln finishes the sentence in a grumble under his breath.  "It's just very dangerous there and..." Koln stops himself, about to make the argument that they're too young... but he can't since they are both ageless beings "Er... I just don't want anything happening to you two. You were not put on Earth for this kind of thing, I was."


----------



## izillama

"So you _do_ agree that we _might  _find out something about Prestor if we go, no?"
Her eyes were wide and innocent; doe-like.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "So you _do_ agree that we _might _find out something about Prestor if we go, no?"
> Her eyes were wide and innocent; doe-like.




"Yes, I agree that we might find out something about Prestor if I go, and you two stay at the dorm."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Yes, I agree that we might find out something about Prestor if I go, and you two stay at the dorm."




I assume you are leaving the farm and going to the school first. You casn roleplay out anything in between here.

You walk in the direction of the lights. You trudge through the fields for about an hour before you finally get to the downtown area. You noticed that there were even more fields beyond where you were which might also be abundant with cows. Clover's phone goes off while you are walking.

Clover
[sblock]
You pick up and Prof. Jones is on the phone. "Hi Angelica, I'm sorry for calling so late but I just wanted to let you know that I've been searching for hours now and I can't find any sign of Suzy. I did however hear some rumors that Jacob Prestor was seen at a club last night on Broad Street and shortly after some rough-looking fellows were there asking about him." Prof. Jones sighs "By now the clubs are most likely closed. That's all I was able to find out, if you can make anything from this I would be overjoyed. I'd hate to think that I led that girl into some kind of trap." Prof. Jones and you say your goodbyes and you hang up the phone.
[/sblock]

You get to a bus stop and there is a clock there that says that it is nearly four AM now. The sun will be rising in about two hours from now. You catch the last bus to the University and make your way back to Clover's dorm. Clover opens the door and turns on the light, you are all shocked at what you see.

The room is a mess! There are chewed up papers and books everywhere and when you search to find the reason behind all this you find that the cage that was holding Ikarus and the rat (I forget what you even named him) has been forced open somehow. Neither animal is anywhere to be found!

Need to do a search check to find the animals.


----------



## izillama

Immediately, Clover felt distressed. Where her side of the room was normally so neat and tidy, you could now barely tell that anyone but Mindy even inhabited the room. She noticed that everything seemed chewed and askew, but Icarus had never made a habit of being messy. Was it Pumpkin?
'Damn rat. Back on the streets you go as soon as I find you!'
She narrowed her eyes, searching for the criminals!

 1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
Search for the rodents!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Found You!!*



izillama said:


> Immediately, Clover felt distressed. Where her side of the room was normally so neat and tidy, you could now barely tell that anyone but Mindy even inhabited the room. She noticed that everything seemed chewed and askew, but Icarus had never made a habit of being messy. Was it Pumpkin?
> 'Damn rat. Back on the streets you go as soon as I find you!'
> She narrowed her eyes, searching for the criminals!
> 
> 1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
> Search for the rodents!




Clover 

You thoroughly search your room. The rodents even chewed up your favorite Twilight novel! Eventually you turn over a pile of clothes and Ikarus pops out. You try to pick him up but he seems terrified and runs away from you. He darts out the door and into the hallway.

Make a dexterity check (1d20 + your DEX mod) to try to catch Ikarus.


----------



## izillama

Aggravated, Clover dashes out of the room after her rabbit, "Get back here!"

 1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15)
Capture Icarus!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Chasing Rabbits*



izillama said:


> Aggravated, Clover dashes out of the room after her rabbit, "Get back here!"
> 
> 1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15)
> Capture Icarus!




Clover dives after Ikarus and manages to catch him before he gets too far. His little rabbit eyes are bugging out of his head and he looks up at Clover, his little motor nose going ninety miles per hour. When Clover brings him back to the room he looks around and stares at Ruby.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> 
> You thoroughly search your room. The rodents even chewed up your favorite Twilight novel! Eventually you turn over a pile of clothes and Ikarus pops out. You try to pick him up but he seems terrified and runs away from you. He darts out the door and into the hallway.
> 
> Make a dexterity check (1d20 + your DEX mod) to try to catch Ikarus.




Koln is frantically helping Clover look for the mischeivous critters until he stumbles upin a partially chewed book. He picks it up, his head titled, and reads "Stephenie Meyer." He thumbs through it carefully.... "Vampires that GLOW in the sun?! Vampires that play baseball?!! Vampires that are living in harmony with humans AND lycan?!!!" Koln shuts the book, gently and calmly placing it down... all of his paranoid fears seemingly coming true... there IS a vampire-propaganda conspiracy out there! Koln eyes Clover as she desperately searches, she was his friend right? Is she betraying him? She leaves the room, Koln politely asks Ruby to help her, and she does. Koln smells a rat... and it isn't Socrates. Koln's now alone in her room.

Koln's attention slowly turns to Clover's microwave, he can hear it snickering, even loudly laughing at him for being so foolish. He storms over to it, opening it. "Ok, you wanna play rough?! I am a member of the Cloth, the Sword of Saint Peter has ways of making people like you talk! We have our methods that have worked for centuries agaisnt the cunning machinations of the Devil himself! Now talk! What do you know about the conspiracy?!" Koln stands there, staring at the microwave for a moment, as it does nothing. "Oh, now you're being quiet! Don't pull that old 'oh im just a microwave so I cannot speak' bit! I'm onto you!" Koln grins evilly, grabbing a container of aluminum foil. "Ah, look at what we have here... n'ayez pas peur, this will only hurt a lot!" Koln opens the door, gently placing the foil wrap inside. "Last chance, or your sins shall burn you from the inside!" Koln thinks he hears something, the microwave is about to spill the beans! This is it! Then his eyes widen, hearing Ruby enter the room, followed by Clover. He looks over his shoulder, part of his reason slowly returning to him. He knows he's in trouble. "Oh, hello girls, find the rodents?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover dives after Ikarus and manages to catch him before he gets too far. His little rabbit eyes are bugging out of his head and he looks up at Clover, his little motor nose going ninety miles per hour. When Clover brings him back to the room he looks around and stares at Ruby.



Chaos ran amuck in Clover's dorm as the animals were loose. Ruby wondered who would trash her home like this. She wrinkled her nose and attempted to help chase rats, but Clover already caught Ikarus immediately. He appeared extremely distressed and pulled at her heartstrings, at least the ones she felt theoretically. He looked at her frantically with his little onyx eyes as if wanting to tell her something. "Clover, I think I should speak with Ikarus for a moment."
She walked over and looked into his eyes. Ruby uses discipline feral whispers "Its ok now, you're safe. What has happened here? Why are you frightened?" she calmly asked.


----------



## izillama

Icarus was shaking like a leaf. The closer Clover tried to hold the poor thing to keep him calm, the more he bugged out. Finally, Ruby spoke, "Clover, I think I should speak with Ikarus for a moment."
More than happy to get the hyperactive rabbit out of her arms, she handed the bunny over to her Amish friend. She heard Ruby making noise as she "spoke" to the rabbit, but she couldn't understand her. 
As she spoke, the two girls continued walking until they ended up back in Clover's room. When they walked in, Clover immediately felt her frazzled state renew. Koln had quickly turned from her microwave (which was sparking angrily), and he spoke sheepishly, guilt immediately apparent on his face, "Oh, hello girls, find the rodents?"
One
Two
Three
Clover counted three seconds of silence in the room before she could no longer hold back her temper.
She rushed forward, hissing in anger, "Koln, you _idiot_! All those times you spoke about my microwave... I never thought you'd actually _do_ something to it! This is a three hundred dollar state-of-the-art appliance you're torturing, you moron! The thing isn't out to _get you_ or whatever else you've charged it with committing! I understand that becoming a vampire has fried your brain, but did it really make you lose all common sense, too!?!?"
'Damn. Koln gives me such a headache!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Icarus was shaking like a leaf. The closer Clover tried to hold the poor thing to keep him calm, the more he bugged out. Finally, Ruby spoke, "Clover, I think I should speak with Ikarus for a moment."
> More than happy to get the hyperactive rabbit out of her arms, she handed the bunny over to her Amish friend. She heard Ruby making noise as she "spoke" to the rabbit, but she couldn't understand her.
> As she spoke, the two girls continued walking until they ended up back in Clover's room. When they walked in, Clover immediately felt her frazzled state renew. Koln had quickly turned from her microwave (which was sparking angrily), and he spoke sheepishly, guilt immediately apparent on his face, "Oh, hello girls, find the rodents?"
> One
> Two
> Three
> Clover counted three seconds of silence in the room before she could no longer hold back her temper.
> She rushed forward, hissing in anger, "Koln, you _idiot_! All those times you spoke about my microwave... I never thought you'd actually _do_ something to it! This is a three hundred dollar state-of-the-art appliance you're torturing, you moron! The thing isn't out to _get you_ or whatever else you've charged it with committing! I understand that becoming a vampire has fried your brain, but did it really make you lose all common sense, too!?!?"
> 'Damn. Koln gives me such a headache!'




"I understand that becoming a vampire has fried your brain, but did it really make you lose all common sense, too!?!?"

"Yeah"
Koln responds matter-of-factly as he closes the door to the microwave and walks over to Clover, nodding at her nagging. "Right, well I could always compensate you for the traiterous microwave... but can you explain THIS!" Koln briskly reveales the copy of Twilight out from behind his back. "Is this yours? Hm? Is there something you wish to confess Clover? It is all making sense now... I know why you were at the club that night with your short skirt, it was to upset my mission! You were sent there directly to interfere! Now who sent you?! Was it Stephenie Meyer?! Mr. Tumnuss?!! That slutty girl with the pigtails that lives in my brain?!!! What was the name of the farm next to the hill house?!! I DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE! I DRINK IT UP!!" 

Koln then blinks, his demeanor suddenly calming... his face returning to a calm state that Clover hadn't seen in a bit. Actually, if one looks closely, they'd realize Koln's eyes have turned a slightly darker shade of green. "Oh, we made it back to your dorm? Praise God we made it here safely, the sun should rise soon which means we should start preparing for some shut eye. Odd... I seem to be drawing a bit of a blank in my memory, just remember bits and pieces..." Koln turns, quickly removing his coat and placing it on a nearby chair. "Tomorrow night we will resume our search for Suzie... and new clothes. I mean we did kinda hang out in a sewer for a bit, then fought a bull." Koln sighs, laying down on the floor between the beds, crossing his hands over his chest. "By the way, for young vampires I'm proud of both of you. You are both incredibly strong... Indeed, I would have had quite the challenge if I was assigned to slay either one of you.
Koln then looks up, looking questioningly at the microwave. "Clover, why is there aluminum foil in your microwave? That's very dangerous." Koln sighs, sitting up and removing the foil, balling it up and tossing it into the wastebasket.
"What would you do without me?" Koln smiles, laying back down and softly stroking Socrates with a finger.


----------



## izillama

O.O
Speechless, Clover looked to Ruby for guidance. But the look on Ruby's face about said it all. Watching Koln's abrupt shift from insanity to... sanity had left both of them staring at him wide-eyed and wide-mouthed. The flies were going to start buzzing in any time now.
Finally, Clover composed herself. She didn't speak, but merely shook her head. She felt mellow after his outburst. And, she thought, if her now lifeless body had any capacity for it, she wished that she could shed a tear for him. This man who probably used to be one of the sharpest minds of his generation. Now, a lunatic.
Unable to stand the sight of him anymore (not that she didn't like him, but she pitied him so), Clover quietly murmured something about needing to take a shower to get the sewer smell off of her, grabbed her bathroom supplies, and shuffled quietly off to the shower, leaving Ruby and Koln alone.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Chaos ran amuck in Clover's dorm as the animals were loose. Ruby wondered who would trash her home like this. She wrinkled her nose and attempted to help chase rats, but Clover already caught Ikarus immediately. He appeared extremely distressed and pulled at her heartstrings, at least the ones she felt theoretically. He looked at her frantically with his little onyx eyes as if wanting to tell her something. "Clover, I think I should speak with Ikarus for a moment."
> She walked over and looked into his eyes. Ruby uses discipline feral whispers "Its ok now, you're safe. What has happened here? Why are you frightened?" she calmly asked.




Ruby
[sblock]
The rabbit seems terrified like something really shook him up. He speaks quickly and simply, almost like he's shouting. "The rat is gone...she did it! Now...she's gone! I need a carrot!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Unable to stand the sight of him anymore (not that she didn't like him, but she pitied him so), Clover quietly murmured something about needing to take a shower to get the sewer smell off of her, grabbed her bathroom supplies, and shuffled quietly off to the shower, leaving Ruby and Koln alone.




Can we get some fan pics of Clover in the shower 

Clover
[sblock]
While you are bathing in the shower you notice a small hole in the wall that you don't think was there before. Looking into it you can't see where it goes but it is large enough for you to reach a hand in if you would dare.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> The rabbit seems terrified like something really shook him up. He speaks quickly and simply, almost like he's shouting. "The rat is gone...she did it! Now...she's gone! I need a carrot!"
> [/sblock]



Ruby felt for the frightened creature as her eyes saddened. "It will be okay, we will find the rat again, we won't leave you alone"
She decided not to ask any questions until he was calm down, so Ruby cuddled with the rabbit and proceeded to sit in a cushy chair next to Koln. While she was conversing with Icarus, she overheard what was happening between him and Clover earlier, even though she could not release her eye contact. Looking at him, he seems like he doesn't realize what he said earlier, just laying about and petting Socrates. She smiled at him weakly, trying to wipe out the cruel and chaotic words he said earlier. Ruby sat down and began to softly hum one of her mother's old lullabys that she used to hum to her before bedtime. She closed her eyes as she hummed gently in a light tone to try to calm Icarus, stroking him gingerly every now and then. She would later ask Clover if there was any food in the fridge for him.
lol, even though i'm qualified to draw nudes, I don't think she would approve


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby felt for the frightened creature as her eyes saddened. "It will be okay, we will find the rat again, we won't leave you alone"
> She decided not to ask any questions until he was calm down, so Ruby cuddled with the rabbit and proceeded to sit in a cushy chair next to Koln. While she was conversing with Icarus, she overheard what was happening between him and Clover earlier, even though she could not release her eye contact. Looking at him, he seems like he doesn't realize what he said earlier, just laying about and petting Socrates. She smiled at him weakly, trying to wipe out the cruel and chaotic words he said earlier. Ruby sat down and began to softly hum one of her mother's old lullabys that she used to hum to her before bedtime. She closed her eyes as she hummed gently in a light tone to try to calm Icarus, stroking him gingerly every now and then. She would later ask Clover if there was any food in the fridge for him.
> lol, even though i'm qualified to draw nudes, I don't think she would approve





The rabbit seems to calm down in Ruby's arms as she sings to him.

Koln
[sblock]
When you look over at Icarus he turns to you and says "Be careful, that rat was trying to take over the world. Socrates knows!"
[/sblock]

I can drew nudes too!


----------



## izillama

'I can't believe I'm taking a shower at 4AM...'
Clover felt like a wreck. The confrontation with Koln aside, she had never in her life ever felt so... _dirty_. The sewer water clung to her like the scent of bad cologne, and she undressed as quickly as she could once she was safely within the confines of the bathroom. 
In the private shower stall, she took a good long look at herself in the mirror that someone had hung on the back of the door. This was the first time she had really looked at her own reflection since her Embrace.
She was pale. 
And not just her normal, I-don't-get-enough-sun-because-I-spend-too-much-time-studying pale, either. She shivered a little as she reached up to trace her hands over her own skin. Her veins showed through as though they were protected by nothing but a thin sheet of plastic. Her pallor was _not_ attractive at all, she concluded.
She looked pasty.
Sickly.
Clover shook her head in disgust, wondering if she would always look like this. She had never taken herself for narcissistic, but this entire experience had left her with a very clear picture of what she had always enjoyed seeing in the mirror. 
Turning her back on her reflection, she turned on the shower and stepped into the stream of water. She knew that it was hot, however she could not seem to take in any of that heat no matter how high she turned it up.  
The knob stuck. The heat was up as far as it would go. Any normal human would be suffering second degree burns by now. But not her. Clover pressed her lips together in aggravation, realizing that she would never again feel warm. Where a nice hot shower had always been a comfort, she now found it mocking. An agonizing reminder of her situation. 
She washed her hair, practically smelling the stench of the sewer drip off of her. 
This was the first time that she had been alone. Away from Ruby and Koln. She was glad for the time she had to reflect. It was difficult to watch Koln suffer. And Clover was still trying to get a grasp on Ruby, too. As someone who normally found it so easy to read people, she found herself struggling with these two. She felt lost and confused. 
But at the same time, she knew that she had to keep a stiff upper lip. The three of them were in trouble. There was no doubting that. But Clover felt an unebbing need to stay strong for them. To maintain some kind of control. 
Koln kept losing touch with reality. Ruby kept switching back and forth between her wild and demure natures. Clover realized, with an ounce of mortification, that she might just be the only sane, mature one left. 
And so, right there on the spot, Clover suddenly found herself promising to stay strong and responsible for Ruby and Koln, who could not seem to be able to care for themselves. Suffering... acting... for _them_.
It was going to be a long eternity.
Clover was just finishing up when she turned and suddenly saw a hole in the wall behind her. 
She froze for a moment. She took a shower here nearly every day. Was that hole always there? Or was it new? It seemed big enough that a hand could fit through it.
Cautiously, she peered into it, seeing only blackness. 
It was unnerving. 
Frowning, she quickly turned off the water and stepped out of the shower, grabbing her towel and wrapping up, looking accusingly back at the non-descript hole. It was probably nothing, but it made her worry. 
She would make sure to take a shower in the next stall over, next time.

PS- No, I will _not_ draw Clover in the shower fan art! She wears little enough clothes as it is. Use your imagination if you're so curious


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The rabbit seems to calm down in Ruby's arms as she sings to him.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> When you look over at Icarus he turns to you and says "Be careful, that rat was trying to take over the world. Socrates knows!"
> [/sblock]
> 
> I can drew nudes too!




Koln sighs, laying on his back on the floor after pocketing his small black journal. Just then his ear picks up Icarus, to which he turns and nods, silently whispering to him "I know too." 

His mind begins to cloud again, the paranoia creeping over his sanity as an all-encompassing poisonous vapor. He can feel everything around him start to darken, and become scary again. That is until Ruby starts to hum.

Koln's finger stops on Socrates as he looks up at Ruby from the floor. He closes his eyes as she hums. Soon he quietly mouths words along to it... 

"Os iusti meditabitur sapientiam
et lingua eius loquetur iudicium
beatus vir qui suffert tentationem
quoniam cum probatus fuerit
accipiet coronam vitae

Kyrie, ignis divine, eleison
Oh quam sancta
quam serena
quam benigna
quam amoena
Oh castitatis lilium." 

Koln's eyes open to Ruby looking down at him, "Oh, I'm sorry to interrupt, just that your lullaby was very nice. It reminded me of an old hymn I used to hear all the time when I was younger, a mere student in Rome. It reminded me of better times... thank you." Koln then sits up, gently placing Socrates on his shoulder. "A shower would be nice... it would help me sleep. By the way... are you happy being a vampire Ruby? Do you like what you're becoming? I ask not to judge, but more out of interest. I still believe that humans are a unique species in that they can move up and down the great chain of being at will. In acting with virtue they are like angels, but acting according to base desires they act as.. well animals. This theory isn't mine of course but rather of Pico de Mirandolla, but he's absolutely right. Still, am I wrong? Is there pleasure in abandoning the ceaseless pursuit of absolute virtue in favor of our more animal instincts? I'd figure you'd be the one to ask... I used to know the answer to that question, but I don't know anything anymore..."

Translation, from Latin: The mouth of the just shall meditate wisdom
And his tongue shall speak judgement
Blessed the man who resists temptation
For when proved he shall receive the crown of life
Lord, Divine Fire, have mercy
O how holy, how serene
How benevolent, how comforting,
O Lily of Chastity. 

If anyone can name where I got this from without cheating, you will win a prize and become my new best friend!

Oh and I hear everyone loud and clear, I'm hard at work at a nude of Koln as a fallen angel.... or catboy. Maybe a catboy with wings? Idk, it's coming though. Get ready fangirls! Oh, and a Socrates nude will follow!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs, laying on his back on the floor after pocketing his small black journal. Just then his ear picks up Icarus, to which he turns and nods, silently whispering to him "I know too."
> 
> His mind begins to cloud again, the paranoia creeping over his sanity as an all-encompassing poisonous vapor. He can feel everything around him start to darken, and become scary again. That is until Ruby starts to hum.
> 
> Koln's finger stops on Socrates as he looks up at Ruby from the floor. He closes his eyes as she hums. Soon he quietly mouths words along to it...
> 
> "Os iusti meditabitur sapientiam
> et lingua eius loquetur iudicium
> beatus vir qui suffert tentationem
> quoniam cum probatus fuerit
> accipiet coronam vitae
> 
> Kyrie, ignis divine, eleison
> Oh quam sancta
> quam serena
> quam benigna
> quam amoena
> Oh castitatis lilium."
> 
> Koln's eyes open to Ruby looking down at him, "Oh, I'm sorry to interrupt, just that your lullaby was very nice. It reminded me of an old hymn I used to hear all the time when I was younger, a mere student in Rome. It reminded me of better times... thank you." Koln then sits up, gently placing Socrates on his shoulder. "A shower would be nice... it would help me sleep. By the way... are you happy being a vampire Ruby? Do you like what you're becoming? I ask not to judge, but more out of interest. I still believe that humans are a unique species in that they can move up and down the great chain of being at will. In acting with virtue they are like angels, but acting according to base desires they act as.. well animals. This theory isn't mine of course but rather of Pico de Mirandolla, but he's absolutely right. Still, am I wrong? Is there pleasure in abandoning the ceaseless pursuit of absolute virtue in favor of our more animal instincts? I'd figure you'd be the one to ask... I used to know the answer to that question, but I don't know anything anymore..."
> 
> Translation, from Latin: The mouth of the just shall meditate wisdom
> And his tongue shall speak judgement
> Blessed the man who resists temptation
> For when proved he shall receive the crown of life
> Lord, Divine Fire, have mercy
> O how holy, how serene
> How benevolent, how comforting,
> O Lily of Chastity.
> 
> If anyone can name where I got this from without cheating, you will win a prize and become my new best friend!
> 
> Oh and I hear everyone loud and clear, I'm hard at work at a nude of Koln as a fallen angel.... or catboy. Maybe a catboy with wings? Idk, it's coming though. Get ready fangirls! Oh, and a Socrates nude will follow!



Eh, "Lilium"?
Ruby stops humming and ponders Koln's words. "I'm not quite sure how to put this.." she starts. She begins to slowly pet Icarus again. "As much as we deny that we cannot achieve full humanity once more, I believe we could at least come close. Sometimes, I feel the pain of the fact that I may be damned, but then another part of me speaks out. a renewal of sorts. For once, I am discovering that I could help others with what I have become. This "dark gift" is probably one that is like the forbidden fruit. Maybe it was meant to be for me to be this way, in His plan..at least I always hope so. As long as I can retain myself without losing to the Beast's murderous rage on humanity."
Ruby looks up at Koln and half smiles. "Sometimes, my animalistic side can overthrow my reasoning, and my desires overtake my heart.." she looks back down. "But I will do what I can to quell them.."
"All I know, is that I am happy to experience this world to its fullest. I am glad to have met you two.." she says as her smile finally becomes genuine as she hugs Icarus gently to her chest.

"I know you a good man, despite what you are on the outside.. virtuous and true to our Lord.."


----------



## izillama

Stepping from the shower stall, Clover looked disparagingly at her uniform, which lay in a crumpled heap in the wet tile floor. She shuddered at the sight of it. Her white shirt was stained with blood. She could not remember, however, where this blood had come from. The police officer? The other vampire? The bull? Herself? It was also stained with sewage.
She sighed. It would have to be disposed of. 
Grabbing her shirt daintily, she tossed it into the trash bin. Next so looked at her skirt. It seemed like nothing a good run through the washing machine couldn't fix. But still. It stunk. Wrinkling her nose, she also tossed it. And her stockings--ripped and shredded. When all was said and done, she was left with only her shoes (which were also a bit worse for wear, but she would have to find replacements for these, first). 
She sighed, carefully holding her scuffed black Mary Janes in the middle of the bathroom and appraising them as though she had never seen such things before. She wrapped her towel tighter around her, then practically jumped out of her skin as the door suddenly opened and two girls walked in. 
They stopped dead in their tracks at the sight of her. She was not known to be one to shower so early in the day. In fact, she was also known for being very modest. Clover realized that Alice and Jasmine probably thought that Clover had finally lost it--standing in the middle of the bathroom clad only in a towel at 4AM. (it was not strange for the two of them, though, as they were both on the swim team). 
Alice spoke tentatively. She was one of the few girls in the dorm, besides Mindy, who ever even acknowledged her, "Um... Angie? Are you... _feeling_ alright? It's pretty early in the morning... on a _Sunday_."
Clover stood frozen for a moment, holding her shoes and standing next to her ruined school uniform, now trashed in the garbage. 
If she could blush, she would.
Murmuring, "Excuse me. I've been feeling a little... _sick_," she pushed past them and threw herself back into her dorm room across the hall, slamming the door and pressing herself against it as though they would be breaking in to find her any second. 
She looked up and saw Koln staring at her from the floor while Ruby cuddled Icarus in a motherly fashion. 
Clover--again--wanted to blush. Koln was here. 
She averted her eyes in embarrassment, internally wishing that he would excuse himself for just a fraction of a second, if he were any sort of decent priest!


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Eh, "Lilium"?
> Ruby stops humming and ponders Koln's words. "I'm not quite sure how to put this.." she starts. She begins to slowly pet Icarus again. "As much as we deny that we cannot achieve full humanity once more, I believe we could at least come close. Sometimes, I feel the pain of the fact that I may be damned, but then another part of me speaks out. a renewal of sorts. For once, I am discovering that I could help others with what I have become. This "dark gift" is probably one that is like the forbidden fruit. Maybe it was meant to be for me to be this way, in His plan..at least I always hope so. As long as I can retain myself without losing to the Beast's murderous rage on humanity."
> Ruby looks up at Koln and half smiles. "Sometimes, my animalistic side can overthrow my reasoning, and my desires overtake my heart.." she looks back down. "But I will do what I can to quell them.."
> "All I know, is that I am happy to experience this world to its fullest. I am glad to have met you two.." she says as her smile finally becomes genuine as she hugs Icarus gently to her chest.
> 
> "I know you a good man, despite what you are on the outside.. virtuous and true to our Lord.."




Koln shudders at the thought that the corruption of his bloodline was part of God's plan. "True, God is omnipotent, but I am simply not comfortable thinking he planned this and set me up like Job. You are almost right, I used to be virtuous and true to our Lord. I used to have all of the answers and walked always in Grace. You like me now, but I think your attitude would have been different if you met me before I was turned." Koln looks down at the floor, confused. He knows that he would have killed her without a second thought just a few days ago, but now the thought of the slightest bit of harm coming to her pains him greatly.

Koln stands and stretches his arms over his head, letting out a yawn. "Do not fool yourself Ruby. God now looks down at us with scorn and disgust. We are a scourge, a backwards joke of his most Loved creation -humanity. I cannot bare to wear my collar much longer, it hurts too much." Koln unbuttons the top of his shirt and pulls off his collar carefully with his fingertips. He pulls back the neck of his shirt, showing Ruby what appears to be burn marks around his shoulders where his collar was. 

Very close, actually that is correct! but I was looking for the name of the anime it's from, which you probably already know. It's my new favorite series.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Stepping from the shower stall, Clover looked disparagingly at her uniform, which lay in a crumpled heap in the wet tile floor. She shuddered at the sight of it. Her white shirt was stained with blood. She could not remember, however, where this blood had come from. The police officer? The other vampire? The bull? Herself? It was also stained with sewage.
> She sighed. It would have to be disposed of.
> Grabbing her shirt daintily, she tossed it into the trash bin. Next so looked at her skirt. It seemed like nothing a good run through the washing machine couldn't fix. But still. It stunk. Wrinkling her nose, she also tossed it. And her stockings--ripped and shredded. When all was said and done, she was left with only her shoes (which were also a bit worse for wear, but she would have to find replacements for these, first).
> She sighed, carefully holding her scuffed black Mary Janes in the middle of the bathroom and appraising them as though she had never seen such things before. She wrapped her towel tighter around her, then practically jumped out of her skin as the door suddenly opened and two girls walked in.
> They stopped dead in their tracks at the sight of her. She was not known to be one to shower so early in the day. In fact, she was also known for being very modest. Clover realized that Alice and Jasmine probably thought that Clover had finally lost it--standing in the middle of the bathroom clad only in a towel at 4AM. (it was not strange for the two of them, though, as they were both on the swim team).
> Alice spoke tentatively. She was one of the few girls in the dorm, besides Mindy, who ever even acknowledged her, "Um... Angie? Are you... _feeling_ alright? It's pretty early in the morning... on a _Sunday_."
> Clover stood frozen for a moment, holding her shoes and standing next to her ruined school uniform, now trashed in the garbage.
> If she could blush, she would.
> Murmuring, "Excuse me. I've been feeling a little... _sick_," she pushed past them and threw herself back into her dorm room across the hall, slamming the door and pressing herself against it as though they would be breaking in to find her any second.
> She looked up and saw Koln staring at her from the floor while Ruby cuddled Icarus in a motherly fashion.
> Clover--again--wanted to blush. Koln was here.
> She averted her eyes in embarrassment, internally wishing that he would excuse himself for just a fraction of a second, if he were any sort of decent priest!




Koln blinks at the sight of Clover... taking a few moments to register at what he's seeing... then, dropping his collar on the floor, he shouts in shock "Oh, In the name of the Virgin! Please cover up more!" Koln snatches his hat off his head and uses it to cover his eyes, clenching them tightly.


----------



## izillama

Rather than angry at the fact that Koln had accidentally seen her (no matter how much it was her fault to begin with), Clover suddenly found herself more irritated by the fact that Koln seemed utterly... _repulsed_ by her!
Not normally so forward (remember her all-girl Catholic school upbringing where men were basically shunned as an entirely different species!) Clover felt momentarily livid, challenging, "_What_, Koln? Mr. Holier Than _Thou_? I must be really _hideous_! It's not like you've never seen a half-naked girl before, I'm sure!"
In a huff, she grabbed her bathrobe and (at his _polite_ request... lol, yeah right) added another layer between her and the world.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Rather than angry at the fact that Koln had accidentally seen her (no matter how much it was her fault to begin with), Clover suddenly found herself more irritated by the fact that Koln seemed utterly... _repulsed_ by her!
> Not normally so forward (remember her all-girl Catholic school upbringing where men were basically shunned as an entirely different species!) Clover felt momentarily livid, challenging, "_What_, Koln? Mr. Holier Than _Thou_? I must be really _hideous_! It's not like you've never seen a half-naked girl before, I'm sure!"
> In a huff, she grabbed her bathrobe and (at his _polite_ request... lol, yeah right) added another layer between her and the world.




Koln stutters, trying to explain himself lowering his hat from his face. "Oh it's not that Clover, you're incredibly attractive! In fact so much so that I should not look for I will surely be tempted and fall deeper into vice through thoughts which are..." Koln stops at her mention of him never seeing a half-naked girl before, and that hits a nerve. He has had intercourse before, for the sake of providing an heir of his branch of the Clergue bloodline, his son who's somewhere out there. Koln's expression, now obviously hurt, grows dark and solemn as he stands. "I should probably shower now... I will only be a moment." Koln  slowly walks out of the dorm, passing by Clover without expression, walking out into the hall and into the fortunately empty men's room.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stutters, trying to explain himself lowering his hat from his face. "Oh it's not that Clover, you're incredibly attractive! In fact so much so that I should not look for I will surely be tempted and fall deeper into vice through thoughts which are..." Koln stops at her mention of him never seeing a half-naked girl before, and that hits a nerve. He has had intercourse before, for the sake of providing an heir of his branch of the Clergue bloodline, his son who's somewhere out there. Koln's expression, now obviously hurt, grows dark and solemn as he stands. "I should probably shower now... I will only be a moment." Koln  slowly walks out of the dorm, passing by Clover without expression, walking out into the hall and into the fortunately empty men's room.



Ruby's mind has seemed to focus on the conversation earlier with Koln. She felt bad for Clover and the towel incident, but she found herself in a frozen state of emotion. Finally, like a piece of marble breaking, she began to softly cry to herself. Every once in a while, a red stream flowed out of the corner of one of her eyes, the only fluid that was apparent in her body. she noticed, they were staining Icarus' fur, so she tried to lightly brush them off. She held her other hand up to her face to try to catch the other tears. That only made her sob a little harder. Her emotions began to run away from her..again.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stutters, trying to explain himself lowering his hat from his face. "Oh it's not that Clover, you're incredibly attractive! In fact so much so that I should not look for I will surely be tempted and fall deeper into vice through thoughts which are..." Koln stops at her mention of him never seeing a half-naked girl before, and that hits a nerve. He has had intercourse before, for the sake of providing an heir of his branch of the Clergue bloodline, his son who's somewhere out there. Koln's expression, now obviously hurt, grows dark and solemn as he stands. "I should probably shower now... I will only be a moment." Koln  slowly walks out of the dorm, passing by Clover without expression, walking out into the hall and into the fortunately empty men's room.




Clover watched quietly as Koln left. Then, she let the feeling of shame wash over her. She wasn't exactly sure what she had said, but something had hit a nerve deep inside Koln. She shuddered, realizing that she had hurt her friend. She wished that she could take back the words (whichever ones the hurtful ones were, though she had no clue) but there was never any going back once something like that had slipped out.
Sighing, she gently shut the door behind him, then turned to face Ruby.
Ruby.
Clover felt a new wave of sadness begin to crest as she saw the tears dripping down Ruby's face. She saw that Icarus' fur was becoming bloody, but Clover didn't have the heart to say anything. She didn't even know what had happened to make Ruby cry in the first place! Maybe it was seeing the pain on Koln's face as well? Did she know what had set him off?
Concerned, Clover crossed the room and sat down next to her friend. She tried to talk, "Ruby...," but the words didn't come out. Finally, she leaned over and drew the girl into a hug, hoping the action would calm her. She didn't want to hurt anyone else.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover watched quietly as Koln left. Then, she let the feeling of shame wash over her. She wasn't exactly sure what she had said, but something had hit a nerve deep inside Koln. She shuddered, realizing that she had hurt her friend. She wished that she could take back the words (whichever ones the hurtful ones were, though she had no clue) but there was never any going back once something like that had slipped out.
> Sighing, she gently shut the door behind him, then turned to face Ruby.
> Ruby.
> Clover felt a new wave of sadness begin to crest as she saw the tears dripping down Ruby's face. She saw that Icarus' fur was becoming bloody, but Clover didn't have the heart to say anything. She didn't even know what had happened to make Ruby cry in the first place! Maybe it was seeing the pain on Koln's face as well? Did she know what had set him off?
> Concerned, Clover crossed the room and sat down next to her friend. She tried to talk, "Ruby...," but the words didn't come out. Finally, she leaned over and drew the girl into a hug, hoping the action would calm her. She didn't want to hurt anyone else.




Koln slowly turns the nob in the shower, listening to the water start to dribble out, then start a hot rain over his body. Although his flesh is strangely unscathed, every part of him aches. He holds his face in his hand, feeling terrible for what just happened, Clover didn't mean any harm and he knew it. He wants to protect them so badly, but in the end he knows he's going to let Ruby and Clover down like he did to his family. Clover needs him as a spiritual guide, but with his memories of basic scripture deteriorating he feels himself becoming dumber. He cannot be what she needs much longer. Ruby needs him as a teacher in how to subdue what's base and animal-like for the rational and spiritual good. Again, with his rotting reason he cannot help her with that much longer. 

The water's flow starts to slowly weaken, and mysteriously dies. Koln grumbles, tapping the faucet. "Grr, damned dorm plumbing..." He presses his ear up to the wall, and hears the water returning to the faucet. He smiles, feeling warm fluid return on his hair, which he touches and presses into his scalp. His hands move down his eyes and he almost lets out a scream, noticing his hands are red. He looks up at the faucet, getting a face-full of blood. His entire body, the white tiles, the bathroom, now all streaked and messy with blood! Koln just shudders at this cruel joke and sits in the middle of the stall, letting the blood rain on him. He feels something inside him, a tendril of perverse joy that bends and contorts around his heart, impaling it and causing a shiver of giddy anger up his spine, resulting in a quiet laugh. Just as he feels he's about to surrender to it his ears pick up a squeak.

Koln blinks, Socrates is standing on the soap dish in the shower, staring at him. Here Koln's shocked for two reasons, firstly that all the blood has disappeared, it's now just water, and secondly that Socrates is watching him bathe. Koln growls angrily, covering himself! "Socrates! I'm trying to bathe! Get out you little pervert!" No doubt the girls with their heightened senses, especially Ruby, should have heard that. Socratess tilts his head at Koln, and Koln apologizes "I know buddy, you just came to help, you heard my thoughts, knew I was getting weaker. You helped me remember my reason, thanks."

He gently places Socrates on his shoulder and opens the curtain after turning the water off and smiles, noticing a pile of clothes in the corner. Whether some student left them there, God gave them to him, Socrates put them there, or Clover ordered them earlier he doesn't know, but he's happy to see them. Not only are they clean, but they are not imbued with his own blessings of protection unlike his priestly garments which have been gently burning him since he was turned. After neatly combing his hair and brushing his teeth, and fangs, he changes. His new clothes look much the same as his old: black pants, strangely they're BDU style just like his old ones, a snug fitting black t-shirt with a green cross pictured on the front, and a perfectly fitting trench coat, black of course. The only thing that he keeps is his hat, it does not hurt him. 

The refreshed Koln returns to the dorm and lets out a gasp, noticing a very upset Ruby. He runs over to her, kneeling down and softly stroking her back. "What's the matter Ruby? I'm sorry for what I said earlier. I mean it is more than likely true that God indeed hates you, Clover and I, but what do I know? I'm a fool, so do not mind me. I am not right all the time... I once believed vampires to be among the most wretched of vermin, but I could not be happier that I've met you. As long as we love you, who cares about what God thinks?" That last phrase not sounding like him, although he absolutely meant it. His new concern is to serve his friends above all else, but his tongue still stung at the blasphemy.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln slowly turns the nob in the shower, listening to the water start to dribble out, then start a hot rain over his body. Although his flesh is strangely unscathed, every part of him aches. He holds his face in his hand, feeling terrible for what just happened, Clover didn't mean any harm and he knew it. He wants to protect them so badly, but in the end he knows he's going to let Ruby and Clover down like he did to his family. Clover needs him as a spiritual guide, but with his memories of basic scripture deteriorating he feels himself becoming dumber. He cannot be what she needs much longer. Ruby needs him as a teacher in how to subdue what's base and animal-like for the rational and spiritual good. Again, with his rotting reason he cannot help her with that much longer.
> 
> The water's flow starts to slowly weaken, and mysteriously dies. Koln grumbles, tapping the faucet. "Grr, damned dorm plumbing..." He presses his ear up to the wall, and hears the water returning to the faucet. He smiles, feeling warm fluid return on his hair, which he touches and presses into his scalp. His hands move down his eyes and he almost lets out a scream, noticing his hands are red. He looks up at the faucet, getting a face-full of blood. His entire body, the white tiles, the bathroom, now all streaked and messy with blood! Koln just shudders at this cruel joke and sits in the middle of the stall, letting the blood rain on him. He feels something inside him, a tendril of perverse joy that bends and contorts around his heart, impaling it and causing a shiver of giddy anger up his spine, resulting in a quiet laugh. Just as he feels he's about to surrender to it his ears pick up a squeak.
> 
> Koln blinks, Socrates is standing on the soap dish in the shower, staring at him. Here Koln's shocked for two reasons, firstly that all the blood has disappeared, it's now just water, and secondly that Socrates is watching him bathe. Koln growls angrily, covering himself! "Socrates! I'm trying to bathe! Get out you little pervert!" No doubt the girls with their heightened senses, especially Ruby, should have heard that. Socratess tilts his head at Koln, and Koln apologizes "I know buddy, you just came to help, you heard my thoughts, knew I was getting weaker. You helped me remember my reason, thanks."
> 
> He gently places Socrates on his shoulder and opens the curtain after turning the water off and smiles, noticing a pile of clothes in the corner. Whether some student left them there, God gave them to him, Socrates put them there, or Clover ordered them earlier he doesn't know, but he's happy to see them. Not only are they clean, but they are not imbued with his own blessings of protection unlike his priestly garments which have been gently burning him since he was turned. After neatly combing his hair and brushing his teeth, and fangs, he changes. His new clothes look much the same as his old: black pants, strangely they're BDU style just like his old ones, a snug fitting black t-shirt with a green cross pictured on the front, and a perfectly fitting trench coat, black of course. The only thing that he keeps is his hat, it does not hurt him.
> 
> The refreshed Koln returns to the dorm and lets out a gasp, noticing a very upset Ruby. He runs over to her, kneeling down and softly stroking her back. "What's the matter Ruby? I'm sorry for what I said earlier. I mean it is more than likely true that God indeed hates you, Clover and I, but what do I know? I'm a fool, so do not mind me. I am not right all the time... I once believed vampires to be among the most wretched of vermin, but I could not be happier that I've met you. As long as we love you, who cares about what God thinks?" That last phrase not sounding like him, although he absolutely meant it. His new concern is to serve his friends above all else, but his tongue still stung at the blasphemy.



Ruby snapped out of it a little when Clover hugged her. "I'm sorry Clover, I don't know what came over me.." Red tears still staining her face. She looked at the rabbit, who was very calm at the moment, despite her sobbing, tilting his head to the side. "I think Icarus has calm down a bit. He like my humming earlier." she said while little by little gaining her composure. Koln walked in with his new outfit. 
He runs over to her, kneeling down and softly stroking her back. "What's the matter Ruby? I'm sorry for what I said earlier. I mean it is more than likely true that God indeed hates you, Clover and I, but what do I know? I'm a fool, so do not mind me. I am not right all the time... I once believed vampires to be among the most wretched of vermin, but I could not be happier that I've met you. As long as we love you, who cares about what God thinks?" 

Ruby wiped her face , staining her hand red. She cracked a smile and in a few seconds, she was night and day again in her mood. : 3  "Thank you"  she said like a happy puppy. She giggled as she quickly gave Clover a hug. She then turned around and gave Koln a quick hug as well, a little bit longer then she noticed. "hehe"
"Oh yea, Icarus said he found a woman here earlier, she might of taken the rat too," she said with a frown. "Clover, do we have any rabbit food around, or carrots, that seems to be on his mind at the moment, and I might be able to ask him more after he eats"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

Please don't quote Mike's entire post if you quote him. For the sake of the rest of us who have to read this please only post PART of it. I'm going to move the story along, if you want to keep roleplaying go right ahead. I'm going to take the bloodpoints needed to heal those of you with damage to full.

It is 5 AM by the time you all decide to lay down to rest. As before, you make sure that the shades are shut to block out the harmful rays of the sun. It feels good to finally rest, the memories of tonight's adventure run through your heads as you feel your bodies revert to a corporeal state.

Koln
[sblock]
You look over at the microwave and a strange light appears to be coming from it. You feel like the eyes of a demon are piercing through your mind. The microwave lets forth a sinister laugh that no one else in the room seems to hear.
[/sblock]

You all use 2 vitae to heal damage and wake up for the next day. Clover may or may not want to heal as she would be at 1 vitae.

You all wake up at the same time as last night (about 5:30 PM) just in time to hear someone coming through the door. Clover slaps her head as she suddenly remembers 'Mindy!'.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

I'm going out for dinner but should be back before 10. You guys can roleplay up to Mindy coming into the room but I'd like to play as her.


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby wiped her face , staining her hand red. She cracked a smile and in a few seconds, she was night and day again in her mood. : 3  "Thank you"  she said like a happy puppy. She giggled as she quickly gave Clover a hug. She then turned around and gave Koln a quick hug as well, a little bit longer then she noticed. "hehe"
> "Oh yea, Icarus said he found a woman here earlier, she might of taken the rat too," she said with a frown. "Clover, do we have any rabbit food around, or carrots, that seems to be on his mind at the moment, and I might be able to ask him more after he eats"




Clover was a bit apprehensive, "A woman? But there aren't too many people with access to our room. I wonder if it was our RA? But then again, why would she root through everything like this?"
She shrugged and crossed the room to her mini fridge, pulling out a bag of baby carrots, "Here, they're Icarus' favorite. Not too many, though! I put him on a diet a few weeks back. He can be quite the little piggy when it comes to his veggies, haha."
Then, she turned to Koln, smiling at his wardrobe change, "You know, Koln. Those clothes make you look good. But I was thinking, while you were gone, would you like me to order you some clothes, too? Our little mall fiasco tonight left me thinking that maybe it would be better to get the bare essentials shipped to us, rather than venturing out unnecessarily. If we order by 6AM, anything we get will get to us in like 12 hours, I think. Ruby? The offer's open to you, too. If you'd like anything, that is. Hm... maybe I could say, 'Mi credit card es su credit card?' Haha."
^.^ She hoped very much to make all of this mess up to them.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Then, she turned to Koln, smiling at his wardrobe change, "You know, Koln. Those clothes make you look good. But I was thinking, while you were gone, would you like me to order you some clothes, too? Our little mall fiasco tonight left me thinking that maybe it would be better to get the bare essentials shipped to us, rather than venturing out unnecessarily. If we order by 6AM, anything we get will get to us in like 12 hours, I think. Ruby? The offer's open to you, too. If you'd like anything, that is. Hm... maybe I could say, 'Mi credit card es su credit card?' Haha."
> ^.^ She hoped very much to make all of this mess up to them.




"Thank you Clover. I appreciate that greatly. These clothes are fine for now, unfortunately I have sinned and am no longer worthy of my collar, so the clothes of the lay people is fine for me. What I do need are weapons, but I think public safety may get suspicious if they find a gun cache in your room. However, if there are any chairs about that no one would miss, I could easy snap and fashion their legs into stakes. Still, I would like showing you girls how to operate a firearm, especially you Ruby. Unless automatic rifles make you uncomfortable, then I could train you in the Amish equivalent to a gun: a rock on some string." Koln teasingly smirks, patting Ruby on the head as he lays back on the floor. He places his hat and collar on the nightstand behind him and rolls onto his side, shutting his eyes.

As the day starts, so too does the nightmares...

Koln feels a bright light on the outside of his eyes, along with the feeling that he's being watched. He sits up, opening his eyes, and immediately notices the room now has a strange green glow to it. He then hears a laugh from behind, causing him to stumble and turn, facing the microwave. It is emitting a diabolical green light, and seems to be laughing at him... it is laughing! Koln plugs his ears with his hands, shutting his eyes. "Ah... it is all in my head, I have to fight the insanity! For my friends, I must remain true!" The tension in the room gets deeper as Koln can feel numerous eyes on him. The air gets heavy, making it hard for him to breathe, although he doesn't need to. "STOP IT!" Koln screams at himself. "STOP IT! STOP IT! STOP IT!" over and over again, shaking his head until the laughing stops... his eyes open again, but somehow he must have turned during his fit, for instead of facing the microwave he is now facing the closet. 

The door slowly swings open with the expected "creeeaaakkk", and Koln leaps to his feet as a wave of danger comes over him. He balls up his hands and prepares for a fight but all that's behind the closet is darkness. Koln squints, trying to peer behind the curtain of darkness, until he sees the abyss, which stares right back at him. He steps forward slowly as a light flickers in the closet, similar to a roadside lampost. As it stops flickering and powers on, it illuminates the inside, revealing an ordinary doll hanging by it's neck from a  rope. Koln steps foward, and as he does the room gets increasingly dark, save for the hanging doll, until it is as if he is standing alone in a void with the mysterious object. 

The doll... he cannot put his finger on it, but it seems very familiar, it starts to sway, as if being blown gently by some wind until a second light enters the vision, this being of an angel, or so Koln thinks. The angel is not what one ordinarily thinks an angel to resemble, in fact it's actual description simply cannot be compared to anything earthly, the closest mortal words can describe it is that it was an "illuminating and burning presence of power." Koln can barely keep his eyes on it, but is able to watch as the angel slices the rope, letting the doll fall to the floor, it's head coming away from the rest of it.

At the sight, Koln feels a strangely foreign emotion, fear, unbridled unpredictable ravenous fear that makes him shudder and bring tears to his eyes. He clenches his eyelids together, rubbing them with his knucles to dry them as he sits, doing his best to calm himself. "It's ok, It'll be ok, I am innocent, there is no more danger, God is still in His Heaven."

"Are you okay boy?" Another voice asks, quite gentle and familiar is his tone. Koln's eyes open, and he is now in an ornately decorated church, sitting in a pew at the front row, facing the large wooden statue of the crucified Lord. The church is comfortable and welcoming, despite being dimply lit, from what Koln can gather from inside the church through the painted glass, there seems to be a gloomy overcast outside. "I said, are you ok? You seem pale, and upset." Koln looks at the man next to him and nods slowly. "Yeah... I am ok, thank you. I am just scared." 

The familiar looking man strokes his chin. He is dressed as a priest but wearing a funny looking top hat. He has a small beard, and very sad wide eyes. He seems middle agled, probably in his early forties, and his hands look worn and red, typical of someone who is used to a life of labor... or fighting. "There is no need to be afraid. God is with you, always. You are young, only 17 if my math serves me correctly, but by now they must have told you that you are destined for great things. You are to defeat the unwanted, the demons, the nonbelievers, and the plans that they have made. Never forget, my son, when you grow up you will be the savior of not the righteous but the broken, beaten, sinfull, and even the damned."

The young Koln is awestruck at his words. "Father...er... Sorrry, I am not sure what your name is, I have never seen you before" The man winces as if in pain at what Koln just said, but lets him continue. "How am I supposed to do that? I thought the damned were the enemy too. Whatever the Holy See tells me to fight, I will, that's all there is to it.

"That's fine, long live our good Pope of course. But above all listen to your heart. I have not been able to see you, duty has forced me away, and there are strict rules forbidding me from seeing you, believe it or not. It is funny that you called me 'Father,' I do not think you know how right you are...I will always love you, and be proud of you no matter what. You could never fail me." He says as he takes off his hat, gently placing it on Koln's head.

The young Koln smiles happily, leaning to embrace his father... Koln's eyes shoot open, staring up at the dorm ceiling. It was all a dream... he lets out a deep sigh, curling his knees to his chest, shutting his eyes once again.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover was a bit apprehensive, "A woman? But there aren't too many people with access to our room. I wonder if it was our RA? But then again, why would she root through everything like this?"
> She shrugged and crossed the room to her mini fridge, pulling out a bag of baby carrots, "Here, they're Icarus' favorite. Not too many, though! I put him on a diet a few weeks back. He can be quite the little piggy when it comes to his veggies, haha."
> Then, she turned to Koln, smiling at his wardrobe change, "You know, Koln. Those clothes make you look good. But I was thinking, while you were gone, would you like me to order you some clothes, too? Our little mall fiasco tonight left me thinking that maybe it would be better to get the bare essentials shipped to us, rather than venturing out unnecessarily. If we order by 6AM, anything we get will get to us in like 12 hours, I think. Ruby? The offer's open to you, too. If you'd like anything, that is. Hm... maybe I could say, 'Mi credit card es su credit card?' Haha."
> ^.^ She hoped very much to make all of this mess up to them.



Sorry, I will remember that next time
Ruby sensed that the sun was fast approaching soon, in which they should all rest. She watched a little bit as Icarus nibbled on some baby carrots. Her ears perked up as Clover asked her about ordering new clothes. "Okay, that sounds like fun. Thank you very much" she said cheerfully. Koln then teased her about using a slingshot instead of a gun. She sighed. "I might as well attempt to fit in more in this world... so be it.. I'll learn how to use a gun." 
After sleeping a unusual dreamless day, she awoke along with everyone else.
She had one thing in her mind and that was to attempt to converse with Icarus again. 
Ruby uses discipline Feral Whispers She locks eyes with him once more. "I'm glad you're feeling better. About the woman who invaded this place.. What did she look like? Can you smell any foreign substances?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln slowly rises, sitting up and rubbing his eyes with the backs of his hands. "Ngh.. bonsoir girls." He notices Ruby talking to Icarus, and Koln scoots to face them, folding his hands, thinks he can make out what Icarus is saying, but is really just getting it confused with the voices in his head that are now dying, but were very much more vocal during his slumber. 

These voices all chatter in French, olde English, Latin, Italian, German, etc, and all come from the past. In reality it seems that these are just the dregs of the spells that the spirits of Koln's damned ancestors tried to put on him to torture him further that day, although save for a few inexplicable nightmares and a rather pleasant memory of his father, his slumber was free from such torture. Perhaps his father protected him... it is a pleasant thought and a possibility, but something that has not occured yet to our hero.

"Ah, I think I can understrand the Icarus. Right, I absolutely agree, Martin Luther was a heretical sausage-eating bastard. Yes definately, I too am skeptical if the world really is round,  and I too think the Earth really is at the center of the solar system. Clover, I have to hand it to you, this rabbit is very learned. Oh, and yes good Icarus, Vincent Ferrer was indeed the model preacher, able to burn sinners not with fire but with the guilt of their own sin, literally until only ash and bone was left! Er... no Icarus, I do not care for bear-bating, it's a rather terrible entertainment. Oh quite right, anyone that denies the authority of the Pope and lives in the countryside is definately a pagan, heck as you know good Icarus, that's what that term means, and quite right, they all do practice the cunning art of witchcraft and probably signed the devil's book, yes orgies too." 

Koln stops himself, remembering Ruby's right there. "Er... no Icarus, you have to learn to be more accepting of people, no matter how completely terribly and absolutely wrong their ideals are..." Koln laughs nervously as Ruby glares at him. "Uhm, well it wasn't me, blame the bunny!" and tries to give her his best innocent look, which just looks creepy.

As Koln listens to the bunny and annoys Ruby he is gently petting Socrates who is also nibbling on a baby carrot himself.


----------



## izillama

> Clover, I have to hand it to you, this rabbit is very learned.




Clover stirred from slumber at her name being said, and slowly and groggily leaned over the bed to look down onto the floor. 
Ruby was already sitting there, holding Icarus like a white, fuzzy baby. Koln sat next to her, deep in conversation with Icarus himself. Clover smiled, listening to Koln speaking to her rabbit like an intellectual. 
Then, she stretched and stared at the ceiling, allowing her eyes to wander. Outside of the shades, she could just see the orange sky fading into purple: a sign of the setting sun. It was five-thirty. And even though it would have been detrimental to be awake during the hours of the sun... well... Clover felt as though she hadn't been very productive. 
There still seemed like so much to do:
1) Find Suzie (or at least find out if she was still alive and well)
2) Buy clothing. And Koln had mentioned something about weapons, too, though she wasn't sure if she wanted something like that charged to her card
3) Figure out what happened to her dorm room
4) Study for tomorrow's biology exam
Clover sat there for a moment, examining her list. Then, she suddenly sat up as though she had been stung, mometarily frightening her rather calm companions. She cursed, loudly, then buried her head in her hands, mumbling, "_Damnit_. What am I supposed to do about class tomorrow? I have a biology exam at 10 and then business 101 with Professor Jones at 2. Well, I suppose he might let me off the hook. But, honestly! I've never missed a class in my entire _life_. And this exam is worth 20% of our grade!"
She groaned--rather over-dramatically--and buried her head further into her hands, trying to think. After all, in the grand scheme of things, what with the vampire fiasco and all... well, she knew that she had bigger fish to fry, so to speak. But still, when it all came down to Clover's sense of self, she felt disgusted, "_Damn_. What's the point of existing if my grades aren't _perfect_?"
Just then, she heard the door knob begin to turn and, in yet another jumping moment, she remembered that there was an even more immediate problem, 'Mindy!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Just then, she heard the door knob begin to turn and, in yet another jumping moment, she remembered that there was an even more immediate problem, 'Mindy!'




Koln's eyes grow wide, facing the door like a boy whose been caught with his hand in the cookie jar. He scrambles under Clover's bed, disguising himself behind a cardboard box and his blanket. Socrates obediently scampers off too, hiding in the closet.

He snaps his fingers, stifling a curse as he wiggles out from under the bed, snatching his collar and hat, then scampering back to his hiding spot.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Sorry, I will remember that next time
> Ruby sensed that the sun was fast approaching soon, in which they should all rest. She watched a little bit as Icarus nibbled on some baby carrots. Her ears perked up as Clover asked her about ordering new clothes. "Okay, that sounds like fun. Thank you very much" she said cheerfully. Koln then teased her about using a slingshot instead of a gun. She sighed. "I might as well attempt to fit in more in this world... so be it.. I'll learn how to use a gun."
> 
> After sleeping a unusual dreamless day, she awoke along with everyone else.She had one thing in her mind and that was to attempt to converse with Icarus again. Ruby uses discipline Feral Whispers She locks eyes with him once more. "I'm glad you're feeling better. About the woman who invaded this place.. What did she look like? Can you smell any foreign substances?"




Icarus looks up at Ruby while gnawing on his carrot. "Woman? No...rat! She chewed right through the bars! I have to eat more carrots to get like that! Yummy carrots!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

Just for the record: Ruby has 11 vitae, Koln has 6, and Clover only has 1.

Mindy walks into the room carrying her suitcase and a bunch of bags. "Hiya Angie! Hey, couldja help me with some of these please?" As Clover moves to help Mindy mover her bags into the room she can't help but feel like Mindy would be a meal fit for a king. Clover is so hungry now that she wouldn't care who she bit as long as she could get some blood in her. The thought disgusts her.

As you are moving Mindy's things Mindy comes into the room and notices Ruby sitting on the floor holding Icarus. "Oh Angie, is this a friend of yours? I'm sorry, my name is Mindy, pleasure to meacha!" Mindy extends a hand towards Ruby.


----------



## izillama

Clover feels a wave of nausea hit her as she realizes how thirsty she is. But even Mindy's sweet-smelling blood does nothing for her. 'What's wrong with me!?'
She smiled politely, "I'm sorry, where are my manners? Mindy, this Ruby. She's my cousin visiting from out of town. Ruby, this is Mindy Scott, my roommate."
'The Amish girl meets the Slut Girl. Gee, I wonder what kind of drama will ensue?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover feels a wave of nausea hit her as she realizes how thirsty she is. But even Mindy's sweet-smelling blood does nothing for her. 'What's wrong with me!?'
> She smiled politely, "I'm sorry, where are my manners? Mindy, this Ruby. She's my cousin visiting from out of town. Ruby, this is Mindy Scott, my roommate."
> 'The Amish girl meets the Slut Girl. Gee, I wonder what kind of drama will ensue?'




Koln

You peer out from your hiding place under Clover's bed and see Clover's roommate Mindy reaching out to shake Ruby's hand. Mindy is a rather tall girl with shoulder-length strawberry blonde hair and brown eyes. She's wearing a low-cut pink spaghetti-strap camisole with some kind of rabbit printed on it that does not do a sufficient job covering her very large breasts. You can see a very vibrant reddish aura coming off her indication passion and a competitive nature.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> You peer out from your hiding place under Clover's bed and see Clover's roommate Mindy reaching out to shake Ruby's hand. Mindy is a rather tall girl with shoulder-length strawberry blonde hair and brown eyes. She's wearing a low-cut pink spaghetti-strap camisole with some kind of rabbit printed on it that does not do a sufficient job covering her very large breasts. You can see a very vibrant reddish aura coming off her indication passion and a competitive nature.




Koln thinks to himself: 'Well she's definately Christian, I can sense that... however if she's Catholic, she's a very poor one. Many sins I bet' This Koln gauges not from his vampiric abilities but rather his skill of intuition that he trained in by the Vatican. It allows him to get an idea of one's sins just by their appearence, this made identifying targets and conducting inquisitions so much easier. 

Using his ability of Aura Perception he is able to see the imprint of her spirit with regards to her demeanor. 'Red... the color of rage and passion it's very bright, not good... ok, so she is extremely insecure and a slut, perhaps her rich daddy didn't hug her enough, or too much... hm'

He continues to watch, hoping Mindy leaves for the night so he can get out from under Clover's bed, it's very cramped and dark, reminds him of a coffin.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover feels a wave of nausea hit her as she realizes how thirsty she is. But even Mindy's sweet-smelling blood does nothing for her. 'What's wrong with me!?'
> She smiled politely, "I'm sorry, where are my manners? Mindy, this Ruby. She's my cousin visiting from out of town. Ruby, this is Mindy Scott, my roommate."
> 'The Amish girl meets the Slut Girl. Gee, I wonder what kind of drama will ensue?'



The rabbit's response made Ruby confused. She quickly then looked to the new girl in front of her, outstretching her hand in gesture. Her skin seemed to be coming out of all sorts of places. Her top was cute with the bunny, but way too revealing for her. Ruby wondered how people would dress in such a way, and how those things could get so big. Instintively, she looked at her own chest real quick in comparison. She then smiled and accepted her handshake. "Pleased to meet you. Great place you have here. I like bunnies too" she said, not knowing it was a possible playboy reference.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> The rabbit's response made Ruby confused. She quickly then looked to the new girl in front of her, outstretching her hand in gesture. Her skin seemed to be coming out of all sorts of places. Her top was cute with the bunny, but way too revealing for her. Ruby wondered how people would dress in such a way, and how those things could get so big. Instintively, she looked at her own chest real quick in comparison. She then smiled and accepted her handshake. "Pleased to meet you. Great place you have here. I like bunnies too" she said, not knowing it was a possible playboy reference.




Mindy seems to jump a little upon touching Ruby's hand. "Wow, you're hands are cold!" She says. She then gives Ruby a rather confused look at her bunny comment, then looking down at her shirt she laughs "Oh, you're funny!" She looks at Icarus sitting in Ruby's lap and says "Well it looks like he likes you! I can't tell ya how many times he's eaten papers of mine!" she takes the rabbit from Ruby and holds him rather clumsily in her arms "C'mere little fella." The poor rabbit seems to almost get enveloped in her large chest. Mindy looks around the room seeming to just notice the mess. "What happened did he get loose or something?" She then turns to Clover "Hey, ya'll want to order pizza? I'm starving!"


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy seems to jump a little upon touching Ruby's hand. "Wow, you're hands are cold!" She says. She then gives Ruby a rather confused look at her bunny comment, then looking down at her shirt she laughs "Oh, you're funny!" She looks at Icarus sitting in Ruby's lap and says "Well it looks like he likes you! I can't tell ya how many times he's eaten papers of mine!" she takes the rabbit from Ruby and holds him rather clumsily in her arms "C'mere little fella." The poor rabbit seems to almost get enveloped in her large chest. Mindy looks around the room seeming to just notice the mess. "What happened did he get loose or something?" She then turns to Clover "Hey, ya'll want to order pizza? I'm starving!"




'Oh man, not good.' Clover felt her stomach turn at the thought of pizza. It wasn't that pizza sounded good. But _eating_ did. Her thirst was becoming almost maddening; a dryness in the back of her throat a constant reminder. But she probably still had a little bit more will-power left. Though she was sure that she needed to get out of there. And Koln! Why did he feel the need to keep running under the bed? 
'Well, I'll fix that.'
Clover smiled politely, "Actually, Ruby and I were just about to step out for  a... bite. I haven't seen her in so long. I just want to catch up. By the way, some of your friends were by earlier. Um... Tanya and Courtney, I believe? They told me to ask you if you wanted to catch up with them for dinner."
She hoped that that would get her out of their hair for the moment. Then, she went in for the punch. She feigned an unreasonable amount of excitement, "And, oh! Oh my God, you _have_ to see it! The Thompson twins from across the hall put a hole in the wall of the women's bathroom! You _have_ to see the size of this thing! Ruby? Come take a look, too!"
Instinctively, she grabbed Mindy's hand in one hand and Ruby's hand in the other to drag them across the hall. 
'Hopefully that idiot priest will get his butt out from under my bed so that we can resume some sort of _normalcy_, here!"

1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
Bluff roll


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> 'Oh man, not good.' Clover felt her stomach turn at the thought of pizza. It wasn't that pizza sounded good. But _eating_ did. Her thirst was becoming almost maddening; a dryness in the back of her throat a constant reminder. But she probably still had a little bit more will-power left. Though she was sure that she needed to get out of there. And Koln! Why did he feel the need to keep running under the bed?
> 'Well, I'll fix that.'
> Clover smiled politely, "Actually, Ruby and I were just about to step out for  a... bite. I haven't seen her in so long. I just want to catch up. By the way, some of your friends were by earlier. Um... Tanya and Courtney, I believe? They told me to ask you if you wanted to catch up with them for dinner."
> She hoped that that would get her out of their hair for the moment. Then, she went in for the punch. She feigned an unreasonable amount of excitement, "And, oh! Oh my God, you _have_ to see it! The Thompson twins from across the hall put a hole in the wall of the women's bathroom! You _have_ to see the size of this thing! Ruby? Come take a look, too!"
> Instinctively, she grabbed Mindy's hand in one hand and Ruby's hand in the other to drag them across the hall.
> 'Hopefully that idiot priest will get his butt out from under my bed so that we can resume some sort of _normalcy_, here!"
> 
> 1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
> Bluff roll




I made a Mindy avatar!  Not easy to do strawberry blond with RGB!

As Clover pulls Mindy out the door Mindy says "Wait, the bunny! I have to put him back." She quickly pulls out the cage from under the bed. Mindy sees the gaping hole in the side of the cage "Wow, did Icarus do that?" She places Icarus inside the broken cage.


----------



## izillama

^.^*
"Yeah, I _told_ you that carrots would make him grow up big and strong! Haha."
'That's right, put him back into the _broken_ cage where he can escape... _again_...'
"Now come on! I've gotta show you this thing!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I made a Mindy avatar!  Not easy to do strawberry blond with RGB!
> 
> As Clover pulls Mindy out the door Mindy says "Wait, the bunny! I have to put him back." She quickly pulls out the cage from under the bed. Mindy sees the gaping hole in the side of the cage "Wow, did Icarus do that?" She places Icarus inside the broken cage.




Koln politely helps, gently pushing the cage out from under the bed for Mindy. As Mindy, who fortunately has her attention focused on Clover and Ruby, places Icarus back  inside Koln places a finger on his lips, telling Icarus to keep quiet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln politely helps, gently pushing the cage out from under the bed for Mindy. As Mindy, who fortunately has her attention focused on Clover and Ruby, places Icarus back  inside Koln places a finger on his lips, telling Icarus to keep quiet.




After putting the bunny back and pushing the cage with her foot under the bed and into Koln's face, Mindy willingly follows Clover to the bathroom. Clover shows her the hole in the wall and she laughs and bends down to talk into the hole. "Ya'll lookin' for a peep show? I'll give you something to look at! Just you wait till I'm in here!" She sits there amused for awhile waiting to see if anyone responds. She then looks over to Clover, "Boys will be boys I guess. I hope you weren't naked in here when you discovered this haha!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> After putting the bunny back and pushing the cage with her foot under the bed and into Koln's face, Mindy willingly follows Clover to the bathroom. Clover shows her the hole in the wall and she laughs and bends down to talk into the hole. "Ya'll lookin' for a peep show? I'll give you something to look at! Just you wait till I'm in here!" She sits there amused for awhile waiting to see if anyone responds. She then looks over to Clover, "Boys will be boys I guess. I hope you weren't naked in here when you discovered this haha!"




Koln seizes this opportunity, rolling out from under Clover's bed, mumbling to himself. "Ok.. need to hide, need to find a better place to hide. She's still out there, if I go out in the hallway I will be discovered. I do not want to draw attention to myself, think Koln think, need a better hiding spot... oh, I know!" With that Koln dives under the other bed. "Brilliant!"


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> After putting the bunny back and pushing the cage with her foot under the bed and into Koln's face, Mindy willingly follows Clover to the bathroom. Clover shows her the hole in the wall and she laughs and bends down to talk into the hole. "Ya'll lookin' for a peep show? I'll give you something to look at! Just you wait till I'm in here!" She sits there amused for awhile waiting to see if anyone responds. She then looks over to Clover, "Boys will be boys I guess. I hope you weren't naked in here when you discovered this haha!"




^.^*
Clover watched exasperatedly as Mindy offered to give the twins a show and hoped that her roommate would do a little more to make a fool of herself to keep from having to go back into the room. Or, she hoped that Ruby would speak up, the the Amish girl was standing politely quiet at her side.
'Note to self: Ruby is useless for idle chit-chat.'
Finally, Clover sighed and hoped that Koln had gotten the hint, "Oh well, I guess they're not going to hear you. They're probably too drunk. It's Sunday, after all, haha. Anyway, Ruby? I guess we had better get our stuff together and get going, right?"
And with that, she began her slow trudge across the hall, hoping that the priest had wrenched himself from under her bed.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> ^.^*
> Clover watched exasperatedly as Mindy offered to give the twins a show and hoped that her roommate would do a little more to make a fool of herself to keep from having to go back into the room. Or, she hoped that Ruby would speak up, the the Amish girl was standing politely quiet at her side.
> 'Note to self: Ruby is useless for idle chit-chat.'
> Finally, Clover sighed and hoped that Koln had gotten the hint, "Oh well, I guess they're not going to hear you. They're probably too drunk. It's Sunday, after all, haha. Anyway, Ruby? I guess we had better get our stuff together and get going, right?"
> And with that, she began her slow trudge across the hall, hoping that the priest had wrenched himself from under her bed.




Koln has cunngingly hid himself under the OTHER bed! Total Genius! But the microwave has been making a lot of noise, taunting him, "He's in here! He's in here!" he hears it say, which Koln just scowls as a resposne, that microwave's life is now very limited.

After what seems like days, Koln tumbles out from under the bed. This is no good.. he will be discovered if he remains here. He eyes the window, and gets another cunning plan.

When Clover and Ruby return to the room they will notice a folded note labled "Clover" on the table. Their window and wide open and the microwave has mysteriously disappered. Upon opening it, she'd read:


"Meet me outside."

"P.S. The microwave is with me."

                        Sincerely,
                              K & S


----------



## izillama

Clover padded lightly back into her dorm room, followed slowly by Mindy and Ruby. Quickly, she took a quick peek under her bed, pretending to be checking on Icarus (who still looked scared to death). She smiled slightly when she saw that Koln was gone, '_Finally_! He did something _sane_! He's probably waiting for us downstairs or something.'
She turned and smiled at the two others, "Alright, looks like Icarus is going to be fine. I'll fix his cage later, I guess. Ruby? Shall we get going? I'm starved!"
And she meant that literally, too. Her stomach turned once again at the though of feeding, 'Oh _no_. I need to get something on my stomach before I go ballistic... _again_.'
>.<


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover padded lightly back into her dorm room, followed slowly by Mindy and Ruby. Quickly, she took a quick peek under her bed, pretending to be checking on Icarus (who still looked scared to death). She smiled slightly when she saw that Koln was gone, '_Finally_! He did something _sane_! He's probably waiting for us downstairs or something.'
> She turned and smiled at the two others, "Alright, looks like Icarus is going to be fine. I'll fix his cage later, I guess. Ruby? Shall we get going? I'm starved!"
> And she meant that literally, too. Her stomach turned once again at the though of feeding, 'Oh _no_. I need to get something on my stomach before I go ballistic... _again_.'
> >.<




Koln's  waiting outside the school, Socrates peeking outside of his pocket. The microwave is not with him, Koln knows that Clover's going to have a fit when she finds out what he did to it. The good news is that he now has more information of the conspiracy, she should be happy to hear that at least. He is also wearing his collar, although it burns his neck slightly when he wears it, he realizes that it is his cross to carry.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover padded lightly back into her dorm room, followed slowly by Mindy and Ruby. Quickly, she took a quick peek under her bed, pretending to be checking on Icarus (who still looked scared to death). She smiled slightly when she saw that Koln was gone, '_Finally_! He did something _sane_! He's probably waiting for us downstairs or something.'
> She turned and smiled at the two others, "Alright, looks like Icarus is going to be fine. I'll fix his cage later, I guess. Ruby? Shall we get going? I'm starved!"
> And she meant that literally, too. Her stomach turned once again at the though of feeding, 'Oh _no_. I need to get something on my stomach before I go ballistic... _again_.'
> >.<




Mindy takes her cellphone and her purse and smiles at Ruby and Clover. "I guess I'll be going to see Tanya and Courtney. You two have fun and Ruby...make sure that Clover eats, she's just too damn skinny!" She jokingly pokes Clover's side and leaves the room.


----------



## izillama

Clover heaved a sigh of relief as she and Ruby watched Mindy leave and shut the door behind her. Then, Clover turned to face the rest of the room again. 
Suddenly, her eyebrow quirked, "Wait a minute..."
She did a double take. Her empty dresser top. The open window.
...
Bingo.
Clover found herself gritting her teeth in disbelief. Then, as if to confirm her worst fears, she suddenly noticed a folded note left on the dresser in her poor appliance's place. She stiffly crossed the room, unfolding it and reading.
She paused after finishing.
Took a moment.
Then growled, livid, "He _didn't_...!"
Then, without offering Ruby any sort of explanation, Clover raced out of the room and down the stairs.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover heaved a sigh of relief as she and Ruby watched Mindy leave and shut the door behind her. Then, Clover turned to face the rest of the room again.
> Suddenly, her eyebrow quirked, "Wait a minute..."
> She did a double take. Her empty dresser top. The open window.
> ...
> Bingo.
> Clover found herself gritting her teeth in disbelief. Then, as if to confirm her worst fears, she suddenly noticed a folded note left on the dresser in her poor appliance's place. She stiffly crossed the room, unfolding it and reading.
> She paused after finishing.
> Took a moment.
> Then growled, livid, "He _didn't_...!"
> Then, without offering Ruby any sort of explanation, Clover raced out of the room and down the stairs.



Ruby was speechless as she watched Mindy attempt to give the people on the other side a peep show. Every now and the Clover would look at her as if to say 'say something!', but Mindy seemed too bizarrely in right field for her to make conversation. Finally, they were back at the dorm and Mindy left. Clover found a note in which she read it to herself. Suddenly, her eyes widened as she raced to another part of the room. "He didn't.. At once, Ruby concluded Koln did something strange again, but before she could say anything, Clover raced out the door. 
Ruby chased after her, hoping not to see Clover biting Koln.. she did look like she was hungry..
goodnightz everyone ^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> She paused after finishing.
> Took a moment.
> Then growled, livid, "He _didn't_...!"
> Then, without offering Ruby any sort of explanation, Clover raced out of the room and down the stairs.




"Oh, hiya girls!" Koln cheerfully greets them at the door. He can tell Clover's upset, so he turns to Ruby. "You look good tonight Ruby, a good night's-er day's sleep does wonders. Let me guess, a dreamless slumber, am I right? I envy you."

Koln just prays that Clover does not peek at the side of the dorm where she will find her microwave in charred pieces. Koln forced a confession out of it, the old fashioned way. Fortunately, some already-drunk frat boys (or, to Koln, noble and goodly Catholic men) were more than helpful in aiding Koln in his task and supplying the booze.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "Oh, hiya girls!" Koln cheerfully greets them at the door. He can tell Clover's upset, so he turns to Ruby. "You look good tonight Ruby, a good night's-er day's sleep does wonders. Let me guess, a dreamless slumber, am I right? I envy you."




Clover didn't even let Koln finish speaking. Her microwave was _gone_, and she knew _exactly_ who to blame!
"YOU IDIOT!"
She rushed forward (completely out of her mind!) and right-hooked him inthe jaw.

1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
Roll for punch

1d3+1 → [2,1] = (3)
Roll for damage

Pow! Right in the kisser!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover didn't even let Koln finish speaking. Her microwave was _gone_, and she knew _exactly_ who to blame!
> "YOU IDIOT!"
> She rushed forward (completely out of her mind!) and right-hooked him in the jaw.
> 
> 1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
> Roll for punch
> 
> 1d3+1 → [2,1] = (3)
> Roll for damage
> 
> Pow! Right in the kisser!




Koln ducks as Clover tries to punch him in the face. Koln is shocked at being attacked like that from Clover. Could this innocent-school-girl-gone-vampire be in leagues with the evil microwave!?


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln ducks as Clover tries to punch him in the face. Koln is shocked at being attacked like that from Clover. Could this innocent-school-girl-gone-vampire be in leagues with the evil microwave!?




Ducks Clover's punch while supporting his hat with his hand. "Agh what in the name of God has gotten into you?! Geeze, after I crack the conspiracy I will buy you a hundred evil microwaves!" Koln says as he cautiously backs away from the enraged Clover, holding his hands in front of him as if to say 'I surrender!' before briskly moving behind Ruby, using her as his shield. 

"Hey waitaminute... you were at that club, your skirt is too short, you own an evil microwave, you just tried to brutally attack me... I got it! You are in on the conspiracy! You are definately in league with that witch Stephenie Meyer, as I have found her pro-vampire propaganda trite 'Twilight' in your room! It isn't actually that bad, needed something to thumb through while I was concealed under your bed, er anyway, you are in on the conspiracy!" As Koln starts to think up of methods to get her to confess he notices her aura, and can sense her morality. She is definately still Catholic, baptized, and pure, well more pure than Mindy in any event. Underneath it all she is just confused and scared, but eyeing him with contempt and pitty. He notices something else, a growing weed that strengthens every night she spends as a vampire. She will change...

"I'm sorry Clover. I will fully compensate you for the microwave, we will get one that isn't evil this time.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby gasped as she witnesses Clover's attempt of punching Koln in a rage. She made a squeek noise as Koln ducked quickly to avoid the hit. He soon ran behind her for cover. 'what the heck is going on here' she thought frantically. "Now you two, lets talk this over. Clover, that wasn't nice to attack Koln. Koln, you shouldn'e destroy Clover's personal things," she said calmly as she negotiated. "Lets be adults now and focus on tonight's goals ahall we?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Ducks Clover's punch while supporting his hat with his hand. "Agh what in the name of God has gotten into you?! Geeze, after I crack the conspiracy I will buy you a hundred evil microwaves!" Koln says as he cautiously backs away from the enraged Clover, holding his hands in front of him as if to say 'I surrender!' before briskly moving behind Ruby, using her as his shield.
> 
> "Hey waitaminute... you were at that club, your skirt is too short, you own an evil microwave, you just tried to brutally attack me... I got it! You are in on the conspiracy! You are definately in league with that witch Stephenie Meyer, as I have found her pro-vampire propaganda trite 'Twilight' in your room! It isn't actually that bad, needed something to thumb through while I was concealed under your bed, er anyway, you are in on the conspiracy!" As Koln starts to think up of methods to get her to confess he notices her aura, and can sense her morality. She is definately still Catholic, baptized, and pure, well more pure than Mindy in any event. Underneath it all she is just confused and scared, but eyeing him with contempt and pitty. He notices something else, a growing weed that strengthens every night she spends as a vampire. She will change...
> 
> "I'm sorry Clover. I will fully compensate you for the microwave, we will get one that isn't evil this time.




Koln
[sblock]
Clover's aura is a gold color. According to our little chart on the OOC it means a student, or one who is straining at studying; overly analitical to the point of feeling fatigued or stressed; trying to make up for "lost time" by learning everything all at once.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

(If this were an anime, a vein would be throbbing on Clover's temple at this point.)

One moment her fist was sailing through the air. The next moment, Koln was cowering in fear behind Ruby.
Clover blinked once. 
Twice. 
Where had that come from? Well, she knew that she was mad about her microwave (even if she also knew that she no longer had any use for one). But really, thinking backwards about five seconds in time, she felt stupid. Especially since Koln had been able to dodge her fist so fluidly. 
It was odd to think that someone like Koln, with his height and muscle tone, could be so graceful! He wasn't as graceful as Ruby, though. Clover felt like a pelican trying to compare herself to an eagle and a swan. 
It hardly seemed fair. 
Drawing a breath, she sheepishly pulled herself out of her awkward fighting stance. She looked at Koln and Ruby with apologetic eyes (real ones, not just trying to win them over), "Ack... I'm sorry. Koln. Ruby. But... you_ really_ shouldn't steal my things and break them, Koln. And then... Mindy coming back out of the blue kind of had me on edge. And I'm really hungry... or _thirsty_ or whatever. I'm just kind of stressed... and the whole microwave thing..."
She shook her head to clear it. Clover never though that she would see the day where she of all people would be caught apologizing like a whiny little kid. She wrung her hands, clearly uncomfortable with the whole situation. 
Then, she offered, "Koln, I don't need another microwave. It's... fine. Just ask before taking any of my things next time, okay? Really, I'll share. Hell, maybe I'll even let you throw my hair dryer out the window next, if that'll make you happy."
She tried to smile, but it came out weakly. She was already breaking her promise to herself. She was being weak in front of the people that needed her most. 
Another moment passed, and she sighed. Then, she looked at Ruby, answering her question from before, "Ruby? I know we have to find Suzie. I mean, I'm guessing that's one of the goals you were talking about. But, before that..." she hesitated. Koln was going to hate her. She averted her gaze from both of them, "Before that, I think I might need to... eat. If that's ok? But I'm kind of worried. I mean, that cow blood last night did nothing for me. And I've been by three humans today who all did nothing for me. I mean, is that normal? Koln, you know about vampires, right? I mean, is there a reason that nothing is smelling good to me?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Heh, close one there Clover, you almost caught me. I understand that you're upset, and I really did not have a right to destory something that belonged to you, but I am certain it wanted us dead. No matter, I will buy you a new microwave, one that isn't evil! Hm, funny you should mention your hair dryer, I am certain that's been trying to poison me. Hehe I'm just kidding, I'm not THAT crazy,"

As Clover confesses her hunger Koln rests his hand on her shoulder, "Clover, there is no shame in admitting your hunger, NEVER be afraid to admit it. Bad things will happen if you try to control it. Trust me, the perverse impulses inherent in vampirism cannot be bound within the boundaries of Grace nor reason. As a matter of fact, I wouldnt mind feeding again soon myself."

"Hm, I have heard of some vampires being more 'picky' about their victims than others. Actually, as it just so happens, I've recently read about a vampire that sought out depressed victims, supposedly he preferred the depression inherent in their blood. This makes perfect sense in the old Galen theory of blood. You see, for centuries it was believed that blood contained 'humors.' These 'humors' were said to alter one's behavior, and some scholars, including myself, contend that the humors can also influence one's health and physical appearance. Granted, this was the accepted scientific theory of blood before that bastard William Harvey had to screw everything up. But in any event, you sense the humors, it is like a drug to you, and you are attracted to a certain kind of blood. Now Clover, your first victim, what was he like? You will never forget your first, and I am willing to bet that it was male and young, anything else? Again, their is no shame in having a certain taste to your food, and not merely ingesting anything. However, do not let it overcome you, especially since you only hunger for living people. With the Grace of God, I pray you can control your hunger and only take what you need... but it will be extremely tough. If you should fall or weaken, know that I will not judge you, I am your friend afterall." Koln smiles, gently patting her on the back.


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled amiably as Koln patted her on the head, holding on to the small thread of hope that she might be back in his good graces, or at least headed that direction.
Then, her eyes hugged the air as she thought back to that police officer she had fed from, "Yes, he was male and young. Maybe young to mid-twenties, even. Male, of course, like you said. He had blonde hair. Blue eyes. Kind of pretty for a guy, you know? Very... _Aryan_." 
She wondered at her choice of terminology for Hitler's wet dream. 
But then she shrugged. 
She was still taken by the beauty of the man she had chosen to feed from. For a moment, her eyes strayed to Ruby's face. Clover felt herself blush, '_Really_ need to figure that out, Clover!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

They resume talking as they walk towards the school's shuttle dropoff. Like last night the air is crisp and not very cold although there is a light breeze. The odd bunch mingle unnoticed in small crowds of cigerette-and-cellphone carrying college kids on their way out/back for the night, 

"Hm, blonde hair and blue eyed? Aryan? As I thought all along, you're a nazi!" Koln briskly salutes with his right hand, standing rigid, but retracting his arm as soon as he thinks some people are watching. "Don't need to look at me like that Hitler, er I mean Clover, I'm French, I surrender! Heh, sorry, just having fun... although there is a possibility that you are a nazi vampire. Either that or you just fancy good looking guys, which is more likely and not much of a surprise, we'll see, especially if you solely choose males. Hm as I think more about it... yeah definately a Nazi."


----------



## izillama

...
Clover smiled awkwardly as Koln saluted her, then noticed that a lot of people were staring. She tried to make herself invisible, "Um... _right._"
But the idea about her being attracted to good looking guys was something to consider. If that was what her "type" was, well, she could live with that (she thought with a smirk). 
Just then, she realized that they were walking towards the shuttle, "Um... where are we going, anyway?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> ...
> Clover smiled awkwardly as Koln saluted her, then noticed that a lot of people were staring. She tried to make herself invisible, "Um... _right._"
> But the idea about her being attracted to good looking guys was something to consider. If that was what her "type" was, well, she could live with that (she thought with a smirk).
> Just then, she realized that they were walking towards the shuttle, "Um... where are we going, anyway?"




"Unless anyone has any other ideas, I was thinking either the mall or club. The mall will be closing in a few so it might be a good idea to go there first to get you a new microwave, and I wouldn't mind getting a blade, hopefully they have one of those stores there that sells weapons. If not, we'll just stop at a kitchenware store and I'll grab a knife from there, I'm weary of fighting with my bare hands."

"Afterward we can head to the club to ask about Suzie... I also have some unfinished business. You two are to keep a low profile there, although it probably wouldn't be a bad idea Clover to find a willing victim, pull him into a dark corner... just try not to kill him. As for me and Ruby, God will provide, won't He?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Unless anyone has any other ideas, I was thinking either the mall or club. The mall will be closing in a few so it might be a good idea to go there first to get you a new microwave, and I wouldn't mind getting a blade, hopefully they have one of those stores there that sells weapons. If not, we'll just stop at a kitchenware store and I'll grab a knife from there, I'm weary of fighting with my bare hands."
> 
> "Afterward we can head to the club to ask about Suzie... I also have some unfinished business. You two are to keep a low profile there, although it probably wouldn't be a bad idea Clover to find a willing victim, pull him into a dark corner... just try not to kill him. As for me and Ruby, God will provide, won't He?"




Ruby nods at Koln and says "Yes, we are lucky to be able to feed on animals if we need to, although I hate to admit that it wasn't quite as satisfying as that boy I fed from the other night" she looks at the ground in embarrassment for a moment and then perks up. "I'd love to go to the mall again! Although...Clover looks rather... hungry.... and we know how well that worked out the last time. I hope that if we do go to the club we can find out what happened to Suzy and maybe even find Jacob Prestor again" she blushes at this last statement.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby nods at Koln and says "Yes, we are lucky to be able to feed on animals if we need to, although I hate to admit that it wasn't quite as satisfying as that boy I fed from the other night" she looks at the ground in embarrassment for a moment and then perks up. "I'd love to go to the mall again! Although...Clover looks rather... hungry.... and we know how well that worked out the last time. I hope that if we do go to the club we can find out what happened to Suzy and maybe even find Jacob Prestor again" she blushes at this last statement.




Koln nods slowly, his fists clenching tightly and shaking at the name 'Jacob.' 
"Right then, clubbing it is. Although I am uncomortable going to such a hot spot unarmed. Again, you two are to lay low, try to stay out of trouble. Clover, if you must feed, do so it is unseen by both God and the patrons of the club."

The shuttle arrives with a hiss in front of them. Koln blinks, and for a moment he stands in front of a rumbling red dragon, piercing red eyes and large grey teeth pointed menacingly at him, the bus having mysteriously disappeared. The vision fades before Koln can ready himself, now standing once again in front of the bus. With a sigh of relief he boards it with the girls, looking at Ruby. He knows this all will end in pain; let's see just how much she likes him after he has a little chat with her beloved Jacob.
As Koln boards he gasps at the strangely familiar driver... that pigtailed girl in his brain, smiling and winking at him! He shakes his head, regaining his senses, rubbing his eyes with the back of his hands.

"Hey there, you ok, sumthin in your eye?" The chubby male driver inquires. "No, good sir, by God's providence I was blind but now I see." Koln happily replies before taking his seat, walking past the confused driver and taking a seat across from Ruby and Clover.


----------



## izillama

Clover was silent as the shuttled rumbled along towards the center of Denver. She stared out the window, the sights going unseen to her clouded gaze. Her reflection stared back at her in the window, and she found herself swallowing in nervousness. 
She was worried about her hunger, mostly. The beast within her was dangerous; barely contained, if at all. She was anxious for all the humans that they sat in close proximity to at the moment. Fearfully, she edged slightly closer to Koln in the seat next to her, hoping that he would be able to stop her if she did anything drastic. And and Ruby were her protectors. She relied on them to keep her locked safe away from being a danger to humans. 
She also worried, though, about the club. She knew that Koln and Ruby had their own agenda there. Clover would like to speak with Prestor, too, if she could. But the fact that this was as much a hunting trip as anything else made her stomach flutter sickeningly. 
She didn't know how to "hunt," per se. Koln has suggested dragging a willing victim into a dark corner. Could she do that? What if her male victim got the upper hand? Or what if she accidentally hurt him? Or _killed_ him? What if someone saw? 
She shyly peered over to her friends, who both seemed as lost in thought as she was. This was important. If she couldn't feed successfully, it would compromise _all_ of them. She had to get this right!
Clover did her best to gain composure as the shuttle finally rumbled to a stop downtown.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover was silent as the shuttled rumbled along towards the center of Denver. She stared out the window, the sights going unseen to her clouded gaze. Her reflection stared back at her in the window, and she found herself swallowing in nervousness.
> She was worried about her hunger, mostly. The beast within her was dangerous; barely contained, if at all. She was anxious for all the humans that they sat in close proximity to at the moment. Fearfully, she edged slightly closer to Koln in the seat next to her, hoping that he would be able to stop her if she did anything drastic. And and Ruby were her protectors. She relied on them to keep her locked safe away from being a danger to humans.
> She also worried, though, about the club. She knew that Koln and Ruby had their own agenda there. Clover would like to speak with Prestor, too, if she could. But the fact that this was as much a hunting trip as anything else made her stomach flutter sickeningly.
> She didn't know how to "hunt," per se. Koln has suggested dragging a willing victim into a dark corner. Could she do that? What if her male victim got the upper hand? Or what if she accidentally hurt him? Or _killed_ him? What if someone saw?
> She shyly peered over to her friends, who both seemed as lost in thought as she was. This was important. If she couldn't feed successfully, it would compromise _all_ of them. She had to get this right!
> Clover did her best to gain composure as the shuttle finally rumbled to a stop downtown.




The figure of the 24th Diocese looms outside the bus. It seems a little less intimidating than it did on Halloween night. As you all step off of the bus a few people exit the club and as the doors open you swear it appears like an almost holy light spills out from the opening. A feeling of security washes over you as you enter the club. The bouncers seem to barely even care about you this time and they act as if they would probably let a twelve-year-old in as long as he or she had the money to pay for the cover fee.

The crowd inside the club is sparse and seems minuscule in comparison to what it was the first time you were here. A few girls are moving their bodies to the music trying their best to get the attention of the guys, most of which are at the bar drinking and talking amongst each other.

Clover
[sblock]
There is one guy on the dance floor who catches your attention. He is young and handsome and you would totally mistake him for a gay man at first glance as he is just too picture perfect. You feel that sense of arousal rise up inside you, the same way you felt in the police station.
[/sblock]

Koln
[sblock]
You see no sign of God here at the moment although you could swear there is something almost celesteal about this place. The people here almost seem like cattle waiting for their shepard.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The figure of the 24th Diocese looms outside the bus. It seems a little less intimidating than it did on Halloween night. As you all step off of the bus a few people exit the club and as the doors open you swear it appears like an almost holy light spills out from the opening. A feeling of security washes over you as you enter the club. The bouncers seem to barely even care about you this time and they act as if they would probably let a twelve-year-old in as long as he or she had the money to pay for the cover fee.
> 
> The crowd inside the club is sparse and seems minuscule in comparison to what it was the first time you were here. A few girls are moving their bodies to the music trying their best to get the attention of the guys, most of which are at the bar drinking and talking amongst each other.
> 
> Clover
> [sblock]
> There is one guy on the dance floor who catches your attention. He is young and handsome and you would totally mistake him for a gay man at first glance as he is just too picture perfect. You feel that sense of arousal rise up inside you, the same way you felt in the police station.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You see no sign of God here at the moment although you could swear there is something almost celesteal about this place. The people here almost seem like cattle waiting for their shepard.
> [/sblock]



Hi all ^.^, I will try to keep up as much as I can
Ruby's nerves have built up from the bus ride to placing her first foot on the club's dance floor. She scoped the place out thoroughly. Girls were moving their bodies provocatively and most of the men were at the bar. A sense of familiarity washed over her as she remembered the time she meet Jacob. She could picture his green eyes watch over his own pathetic creation, a minion. Her eyes flashed as she tried to clear the memory out of her head and focused on the objectives that lied ahead. She needed to monitor Clover's hunt and interrogate. 
   It seemed easier said then done as her personality and mannerisms didn't fit the city life at all. She noticed Clover scoping out a young male on the dance floor an wondered if she would seduce her victim. She thought about helping her out if the male didn't seem interested.


----------



## izillama

Yay, Sarah's back! Dave made a _horrible_ Ruby, lol

'Oh _my_...'
As soon as they had walked in the club, Clover had spotted him. She tried not to stare, but the image of the young man was so _perfect_. She felt an embarrassing amount of attraction towards him and could already tell: he was her prey.
Shyly, she looked up at Koln, as though she needed permission to proceed. But either Koln and Ruby already had their thoughts on more important things, or they were giving her a decent amount of space to begin her hunt. Either way, they weren't looking. 
Clover quickly looked herself over. School girl uniform. Crap.
She frowned, realizing how rediculous she probably looked. Quickly, trying not to draw attention to herself, she reached up and intied her red necktie and unbuttoned her first couple buttons. She was embarrassed, but hopefully she would attract him!
Taking a deep breath, she looked once more at Koln and Ruby, then began to slink out onto the floor.
It felt natural. She felt herself walking towards the young man slowly. Provocatively. She wasn't sure if this was the vampire in her or the sexuality left over from her human state which she had always kept at bay. But either way, she felt powerful and in charge. And she tried not to show shock on her face as the young man that was her prey suddenly looked up from where his lean-muscled body stood sensually in the center of the floor. They locked eyes.
'You're _mine_!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> It felt natural. She felt herself walking towards the young man slowly. Provocatively. She wasn't sure if this was the vampire in her or the sexuality left over from her human state which she had always kept at bay. But either way, she felt powerful and in charge. And she tried not to show shock on her face as the young man that was her prey suddenly looked up from where his lean-muscled body stood sensually in the center of the floor. They locked eyes.
> 'You're _mine_!'




Yay Sarah's back, wb! God help you Dave if you ever try to play Koln!

Btw, here Koln is wearing his trenchcoat, bdu pants and t-shirt I mentioned earler, leaving his priestly vestament at Clover's dorm and has his collar in a pocket on the coat. He is also wearing his hat, although he knows it might make him stickout, it has special meaning.

Koln sighs, shaking his head at the patrons of the club. 'How many of them would call themselves Christian?' he wonders. His keen eye and intuition catches the booze and drugs common to the club,  it angers him to no end to what depths people will go to turn away from Truth, which is the greatest pleasure.

The light in the club is bright, blinding, and pierces the smokey darnkess with vibrant neon rays, illuminating everyone's faces in ghastly distortions of bright blues, reds and greens. It's a shame, Light should never distort, it should only illuminate reality to make it more visible under the veil of such distractions as vanity, materialism, and, in this case, lust.

"Pathetic, isn't it Clover?" Koln says, and looks... and does a double take at Clover, noticing she unbuttoned a few buttons.... 
To not embaress her he quickly turns away and, with his hands over his face, stifles a laugh. He looks back onto the dance floor, and thinks: 'Figures, he goes after THAT one. I wonder if he'll be interested... if not, I might just have to assist, God help me.'

"Ruby, I'm going to ask around the bar, see if anyone knows anything about Jacob or Suzie. If anything happens to Clover or you, call and my heightened senses should pick it up, and I'll be there insantly. By the way, Ruby, make no mistake, you... well you are my friend, but if you get in my way and try to protect Jacob, make no mistake, I will not hesitate to kill you too." As Koln says that, Ruby can sense a straining in his voice as he averts his eyes, not able to look at her as he made the threat. For a moment Koln wonders why Ruby is still alive, he hates everything about her: vampire, unrepentent heretic, more animal than rational being, and yet he likes her as herself. He prays it doesnt have to come to that.

Not allowing his feelings to distract him, he turns and heads to the bar, detecting the auras of the people there to hopefully stumble upon some kind of hint as to which person would know anything about Suzie or Jacob. He is specifically looking for any aura that tells him that they are hiding something, although he worries that all of the patrons have their own dark secrets. Or if some patrons have what he needs, but their tongues are too tight, in which case Koln will have to administer his common techniques for producing confessions...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Yay Sarah's back, wb! God help you Dave if you ever try to play Koln!
> 
> Btw, here Koln is wearing his trenchcoat, bdu pants and t-shirt I mentioned earler, leaving his priestly vestament at Clover's dorm and has his collar in a pocket on the coat. He is also wearing his hat, although he knows it might make him stickout, it has special meaning.
> 
> Koln sighs, shaking his head at the patrons of the club. 'How many of them would call themselves Christian?' he wonders. His keen eye and intuition catches the booze and drugs common to the club,  it angers him to no end to what depths people will go to turn away from Truth, which is the greatest pleasure.
> 
> The light in the club is bright, blinding, and pierces the smokey darnkess with vibrant neon rays, illuminating everyone's faces in ghastly distortions of bright blues, reds and greens. It's a shame, Light should never distort, it should only illuminate reality to make it more visible under the veil of such distractions as vanity, materialism, and, in this case, lust.
> 
> "Pathetic, isn't it Clover?" Koln says, and looks... and does a double take at Clover, noticing she unbuttoned a few buttons....
> To not embaress her he quickly turns away and, with his hands over his face, stifles a laugh. He looks back onto the dance floor, and thinks: 'Figures, he goes after THAT one. I wonder if he'll be interested... if not, I might just have to assist, God help me.'
> 
> "Ruby, I'm going to ask around the bar, see if anyone knows anything about Jacob or Suzie. If anything happens to Clover or you, call and my heightened senses should pick it up, and I'll be there insantly. By the way, Ruby, make no mistake, you... well you are my friend, but if you get in my way and try to protect Jacob, make no mistake, I will not hesitate to kill you too." As Koln says that, Ruby can sense a straining in his voice as he averts his eyes, not able to look at her as he made the threat. For a moment Koln wonders why Ruby is still alive, he hates everything about her: vampire, unrepentent heretic, more animal than rational being, and yet he likes her as herself. He prays it doesnt have to come to that.
> 
> Not allowing his feelings to distract him, he turns and heads to the bar, detecting the auras of the people there to hopefully stumble upon some kind of hint as to which person would know anything about Suzie or Jacob. He is specifically looking for any aura that tells him that they are hiding something, although he worries that all of the patrons have their own dark secrets. Or if some patrons have what he needs, but their tongues are too tight, in which case Koln will have to administer his common techniques for producing confessions...



I will not hesitate to kill you too Those words ran straight through Ruby like a 100x bee sting. She bowed her head in compliance. She wondered if she trusted her own instincts. Will the vampire side protect it's own sire out of blood bond? She was hoping that it wouldn't come to that. Her feelings were too strong for Koln at this point. She quickly turned to evaluate Clover's progress in her seduction.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Yay Sarah's back, wb! God help you Dave if you ever try to play Koln!
> 
> Btw, here Koln is wearing his trenchcoat, bdu pants and t-shirt I mentioned earler, leaving his priestly vestament at Clover's dorm and has his collar in a pocket on the coat. He is also wearing his hat, although he knows it might make him stickout, it has special meaning.
> 
> Not allowing his feelings to distract him, he turns and heads to the bar, detecting the auras of the people there to hopefully stumble upon some kind of hint as to which person would know anything about Suzie or Jacob. He is specifically looking for any aura that tells him that they are hiding something, although he worries that all of the patrons have their own dark secrets. Or if some patrons have what he needs, but their tongues are too tight, in which case Koln will have to administer his common techniques for producing confessions...




Screw you people 

I'm going to show the description of the club again since it's been awhile since you've been here.

The air inside is thick with artificial fog which is being pierced here and there by multi colored spotlights. There are two dance floors, one on the main floor and one on a balcony overlooking it. There is a DJ high up in a window with a turntable in front of him playing Gothic Rock over the enormous sound system. A bar stretches across the left wall with a rather large but well-dressed man serving drinks.

Koln & Ruby

If you are truly going to look at everyone's auras it is going to take the duration of the scene, including Clover seducing her victim. Another way to do this is to do a "gather information" check which Ruby can assist you with.

Most of the population of the club is behind the bar and the rather pudgy bartender seems to easily be able to serve them all as he is currently just chatting with patrons.

Clover
[sblock]
You walk up to the boy on the dance floor. He appears to be no more than 22 years old and carries more teenage features than those his age. He notices you and greets you saying "Hey there cutie, what's your name? I'm Mike, care to dance?" He looks straight into your eyes for a moment but his focus seems to waver between your face and your exposed chest.

You'll have to make a seduction check (add +3 for your CHA) or you can try command in which case I'll role a Will Save for ol' Mikey here.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

> You walk up to the boy on the dance floor. He appears to be no more than 22 years old and carries more teenage features than those his age. He notices you and greets you saying "Hey there cutie, what's your name? I'm Mike, care to dance?" He looks straight into your eyes for a moment but his focus seems to waver between your face and your exposed chest.
> 
> You'll have to make a seduction check (add +3 for your CHA) or you can try command in which case I'll role a Will Save for ol' Mikey here.





'Oh my _God_, I can't believe I'm really doing this!'
For a moment, Clover hesitated. Then, she focused on what she had to do. She took a leaf out of Ruby's book and dropped her head a slight degree, looking up at the young man through her eyelashes. 
She sidled in next to him, beginning to move to the rhythm of the music. Not too fast. Just enough to keep her body moving. Drawing him in. She smiled, doing her best to not smile so wide that he could see her fangs. She answered, "Mike. I'm Clover." Coquettishly, she began to dance with him. 
While they danced, Clover sized him up. Under different circumstances, she realized, she probably would have been romantically attracted to this guy. He was a _young_ handsome. His features weren't too masculine just yet. But still, he was man enough that Clover wouldn't have been embarrassed to be seen with him in public. 
If only the circumstances were different. 
Clover smiled up at him, finding it more than easy to move gracefully next to him. She made sure to dance in such a way that he could take advantage of watching her "attributes." Every so often, she would playfully bump into him, laughing sheepishly. It was easy to draw him him. Easy to keep him entertained. 
She wasn't sure where Koln and Ruby were anymore, but after about fifteen minutes of dancing, she decided to make her move. She only hoped that her friends were out there somewhere in the shadows and could help if she screwed up!
Seduction.
Her dancing slowed, and she stretched up on her tip toes to speak into his ear. She could hear his heart fluttering in anticipation. She knew she had him hooked.
Making her voice low and husky, she spoke in a whisper, "Come with me."
Then, hoping he followed her command, she began to slowly saunter away from the dance floor and towards the emergency exit where Koln had dragged her the other night. 
The alleyway was a perfect place to claim a victim's blood.

(Note: I'm trying to use my Mesmerize ability here in purple. It's the next step up from Command. If this isn't right, then the command should be when she says the word "come")


----------



## Strider_Koln

His strategy of detecting people's auras for secrets soon backfires, he starts to feel sick to his stomach as he's bombarded with the different colors, so many sins so many sins... He steadies his breathing, telling himself "No, not this time, I will not lose it tonight, I will not fail again"

Time to go to Plan B

Koln sits down at the bar, at the far side away from the other patrons. Out of the corner of his eye he watches Clover. He snickers to himself as he sees her dance, seduce, and leave with the victim. As he figured, she's a natural... it is only a matter of time before she realizes it.

Ruby's standing a short distance away from him, he feels bad about what he said earlier, but it had to be said so she knows. It would be unfair for her if he didn't give her a warning.

Koln digs in his pocket and takes out his wallet. He opens it, adjusting it and making sure his faux C.I.A ID is facing propery and inserting the corresponding badge. He then takes out $5, placing it on the bar so he can get the tender's attention. So far so good, as the well dressed barkeep moves over to him. As this is all going on, Koln struggles to keep his mind focused, gathering information was like breathing to him before he was turned, but now... if there was ever a time when he couldn't afford to lose it, it was now.

The well dressed tender smiles, asks Koln what he wants, and Koln calmly replies. "Two things, my friend. First, a shot of vodka.. I see you have ketel one, that'll be fine..." The barkeep quickly pouring the shot and placing it in front of Koln, to which Koln raises his hands "Oh, no I don't drink... vodka, that's for you my friend, you've been working hard and you'll need it for my second request, information." Koln says as he flashes his badge quickly at the startled tender. "Shaun Neville, C.I.A, undercover of course, heh I wouldn't wear such a silly hat unless duty required it. My corresponding officer on this case has a son that's into the Gothic lifestyle and it's from his closet, but that's beside the point. Now I have just some simple questions... please drink friend..."

Koln continues, trying to keep an affable attitude so as to not worry the tender, but also speaking very to the point to give him the message that this is of the upmost importance. He inquiries into any information about the missing girl, an individual named Jacob Prestor, and any supposed "vampires" in the area.

Gather information
1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> The well dressed tender smiles, asks Koln what he wants, and Koln calmly replies. "Two things, my friend. First, a shot of vodka.. I see you have ketel one, that'll be fine..." The barkeep quickly pouring the shot and placing it in front of Koln, to which Koln raises his hands "Oh, no I don't drink... vodka, that's for you my friend, you've been working hard and you'll need it for my second request, information." Koln says as he flashes his badge quickly at the startled tender. "Shaun Neville, C.I.A, undercover of course, heh I wouldn't wear such a silly hat unless duty required it. My corresponding officer on this case has a son that's into the Gothic lifestyle and it's from his closet, but that's beside the point. Now I have just some simple questions... please drink friend..."
> 
> Koln continues, trying to keep an affable attitude so as to not worry the tender, but also speaking very to the point to give him the message that this is of the upmost importance. He inquiries into any information about the missing girl, an individual named Jacob Prestor, and any supposed "vampires" in the area.
> 
> Gather information
> 1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)
> Roll Lookup




The bartender laughs at Koln's request, his large stomache jiggling like it was about to burst "Vampires!?" he says. A few patrons at the bar turn their heads. "Oh, you must mean those kids at the mall! Yeah, all of a sudden they popped up everywhere, high school punks pretending to be "vampires"." He pushes the shot back towards Koln, "Anyways bud, I can't drink on the job so I'll have to pass on this one." The bartender ponders over the qwuestions about Suzy and Jacob Prestor. "You know, I do remember seeing a headline in the papers about a girl gone missing from the police station. Yeah, it happened shortly after that fire down off of Route 36. All I really know is what I've read in the papers, haven't heard any new buzz on that. As for that guy...Jacob Prestor you said? I don't know anything about him, he hasn't been in here as far as I know. Maybe ask the bouncers, they keep track of everyone who comes in here." Someone at the other end of the bar calls for the bartender "Hey Bill, give me the usual!" Bill the bartender says "That's all I know Mr. Neville, have a good night."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> 'Oh my _God_, I can't believe I'm really doing this!' For a moment, Clover hesitated. Then, she focused on what she had to do. She took a leaf out of Ruby's book and dropped her head a slight degree, looking up at the young man through her eyelashes. She sidled in next to him, beginning to move to the rhythm of the music. Not too fast. Just enough to keep her body moving. Drawing him in. She smiled, doing her best to not smile so wide that he could see her fangs. She answered, "Mike. I'm Clover." Coquettishly, she began to dance with him.
> 
> While they danced, Clover sized him up. Under different circumstances, she realized, she probably would have been romantically attracted to this guy. He was a _young_ handsome. His features weren't too masculine just yet. But still, he was man enough that Clover wouldn't have been embarrassed to be seen with him in public. If only the circumstances were different. Clover smiled up at him, finding it more than easy to move gracefully next to him. She made sure to dance in such a way that he could take advantage of watching her "attributes." Every so often, she would playfully bump into him, laughing sheepishly. It was easy to draw him him. Easy to keep him entertained. She wasn't sure where Koln and Ruby were anymore, but after about fifteen minutes of dancing, she decided to make her move. She only hoped that her friends were out there somewhere in the shadows and could help if she screwed up! Seduction. Her dancing slowed, and she stretched up on her tip toes to speak into his ear. She could hear his heart fluttering in anticipation. She knew she had him hooked.Making her voice low and husky, she spoke in a whisper, "Come with me."Then, hoping he followed her command, she began to slowly saunter away from the dance floor and towards the emergency exit where Koln had dragged her the other night. The alleyway was a perfect place to claim a victim's blood.
> 
> (Note: I'm trying to use my Mesmerize ability here in purple. It's the next step up from Command. If this isn't right, then the command should be when she says the word "come")




You actually have to keep eye contact when using that discipline but we'll just say you did that.

Clover

You are unsure whether or not the vampire magic in you worked or if Mike was just feeling horny and figured he was going to get lucky but either way, the effeminate boy is following you out the door. You walk out into the alley, the same one where you were attacked by Jacob Prestor. There is no one there and you figure you can hide behind the dumpster and stay out of sight from anyone walking by on the street. Mikey seems to snap out of some sort of spell when you stop at the preferred spot. He looks around confused, "Huh? How did I get here?" Then he looks at you and smiles, "Oh, I get it, I knew you wouldn't be able to resist me!" He puts his arms around your waist.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You actually have to keep eye contact when using that discipline but we'll just say you did that.
> 
> Clover
> 
> You are unsure whether or not the vampire magic in you worked or if Mike was just feeling horny and figured he was going to get lucky but either way, the effeminate boy is following you out the door. You walk out into the alley, the same one where you were attacked by Jacob Prestor. There is no one there and you figure you can hide behind the dumpster and stay out of sight from anyone walking by on the street. Mikey seems to snap out of some sort of spell when you stop at the preferred spot. He looks around confused, "Huh? How did I get here?" Then he looks at you and smiles, "Oh, I get it, I knew you wouldn't be able to resist me!" He puts his arms around your waist.



Ruby watched as Clover seemed to be successful with luring her target. She watched as they began to leave the club. Ruby followed them closely but kept a distance so they wouldn't notice. She watched as they went behind a dumpster. 'Good.' she thought to herself. 'Noone would know then.' She kept an ear out for anything unusual. She also tried to debate whether she should make herself known when Clover began the "dark kiss" just in case...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Again, why must he be named Mike? Ok, next victim of Clover's should be a transvestite named, oh I don't know... how about Davey?

Koln nods, taking the shot in his hand. "Heh I know, it's crazy but these kids think they're vampires. We're suspsicious some of them have taken it too far, but the business with Jacob and the girl is unrelated to that and eachother, and each of much more serious concern. I thank you though for your time, barkeep." Koln nods, leaving a dollar for tip, and takes the glass to his lips. Although the bartender does not seem to believe in vampires, he was worried he might have aroused some suspicion at the tender's outburst, perhaps some eyeing him as a noobie vampire. To deter suspicion he quickly "swigs" the shot, his face positioned towards the majority of the club with the glass tilted slightly to the side, so the small bit of vodka spills onto the floor near the barstool. Koln then slams the empty glass on the table, makes a face as if he consumed the drunk, and gets up, pondering his next move.

_"Hey, careful! Someone could slip on that!"_ Koln hears a familiar voice say. He turns, and sees a mirror image of himself, top hat and all, cleaning the vodka with a cloth. Koln blinks, and in that instant the figure is gone, although the spill has mysteriously disappeared and a rag sits on the stool Koln was just on. "C'mon... séjour s'est concentré...pas cette fois." 

Translation: C'mon ...stay focused... not this time...

He mumbles inaudibly to himself as he approaches the nearest bouncer. As before, he positions himself so that his back is facing most of the club and gives his false credentials and story before inquiring into the whereabouts of Jacob Prestor and the missing girl.

Gather Information
1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20) 
Roll Lookup 

All the while he prays for Clover.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> You actually have to keep eye contact when using that discipline but we'll just say you did that.
> 
> Clover
> 
> You are unsure whether or not the vampire magic in you worked or if Mike was just feeling horny and figured he was going to get lucky but either way, the effeminate boy is following you out the door. You walk out into the alley, the same one where you were attacked by Jacob Prestor. There is no one there and you figure you can hide behind the dumpster and stay out of sight from anyone walking by on the street. Mikey seems to snap out of some sort of spell when you stop at the preferred spot. He looks around confused, "Huh? How did I get here?" Then he looks at you and smiles, "Oh, I get it, I knew you wouldn't be able to resist me!" He puts his arms around your waist.




Not meaning to, Clover jumped at the contact. She cursed herself internally, hoping that she didn't make him lose interest. But this was the first time that a man had ever been so _close_ to her. If her heart could move, it would be thudding wildly right now. 
Mike smiled and drew her in closer, dotting kisses up and down her neck. Clover tried to keep herself from standing tense, but still worried that she might be a very poor actor. She arched her neck, allowing him to believe she was enjoying herself, and drew her arms around his own waist, drawing him into her. 
Well, maybe she enjoyed it a _little._
She squeaked a little as the man became a bit more aggressive. Honestly, she didn't doubt that this guy was just a good person in the wrong place at the wrong time and really just thought that he was about to get lucky with a willing virgin. But still, she pitied him for what she had to do next. 
Feigning excitement (or maybe not so much feigning as she would have liked to believe), Clover wrapped her arms around Mike's torso, returning the kisses to his neck. Her tongue seemed to dart out from her lips instinctively, tasting his skin. It was warm and pulsed from the blood beyond.
She couldn't take it anymore! He began to push her closer to the wall, to get them out of the sight of any passerby. She let him, then drew him into an embrace. Drawing a breath, she whispered into his ear, "I'm sorry."
Then, pretending to go in for another kiss on his neck, she suddenly dug her fangs into his flesh.
Instantaneously, she felt relieved. Reborn! Ignoring Mike's momentary struggles, she delved deeper, finding an artery. Then, she began to suckle at the wound. 
Mike gasped, and Clover felt his arms tense then relax around her. She hugged him closer, afraid he would fall if left to his own strength. 
It was so natural. 
She got a perverse kind of pleasure from hearing him whimper ever so slightly. This poor young man knew that he was caught in the spider's web. He was conscious as the spider sucked out his life. And yet, he didn't try to turn away. He didn't try to call out or run. Clover was mystified that he stood so helplessly in her arms.
Tenderly she licked at the wound, worried that he might be in pain. In awe, she watched the wound close up as though it had never been there. Curious, she opened a new one in a new place on his neck. He gasped. She licked. It closed. 
Still thirsty, she opened up the wound for the third time and drew in the blood as quickly as she dared. She knew she had to be careful, but it tasted so good! Better than the sweetest wine. 
Finally, she found herself growing full. It would be too easy to drain Mike dry, and she hoped that she hadn't already taken him too far as it was. Like pulling water from a thirsty child, she tried to force herself to pull away...

1d20+4 → [7,4] = (11)
Will Save (yes, I know I have a major problem here, lol)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Tenderly she licked at the wound, worried that he might be in pain. In awe, she watched the wound close up as though it had never been there. Curious, she opened a new one in a new place on his neck. He gasped. She licked. It closed.
> Still thirsty, she opened up the wound for the third time and drew in the blood as quickly as she dared. She knew she had to be careful, but it tasted so good! Better than the sweetest wine.
> Finally, she found herself growing full. It would be too easy to drain Mike dry, and she hoped that she hadn't already taken him too far as it was. Like pulling water from a thirsty child, she tried to force herself to pull away...
> 
> 1d20+4 → [7,4] = (11)
> Will Save (yes, I know I have a major problem here, lol)




Clover is overcome with pleasure as she continues to drain Mikey dry. She can feel his heart getting weaker and his body falls limp in her arms. Ruby runs out of the shadows and pulls Clover away but it is too late, the boy falls to the ground.

Mike's System Shock Roll
1d20+1 → [16,1] = (17)

Clover reaches down and touches the boy's neck, unscathed but covered in her saliva. He's breathing and he still has a pulse though he looks pale as he lies crumpled in a heap on the ground.

Suddenly you hear a voice come out of seemingly nowhere laughing "Tastes good doesn't it? Yes, feel that blood pick you up and make you feel alive again!" You look around and suddenly a tall man is standing over the two of you. He is an Italian man with slicked back black hair and dark Mediterranean features. He has the look of a Latin lover of sorts that you would see in the movies. He looks at Mikey on the ground "He'll be okay, just let him be for now. Humans are just so fragile aren't they?" You both stare at the man blankly. "Oh, how rude of me, my name is Tony. I know all about you, the three stooges from Prestor's brood. We got Larry and Moe here, where's Curley?" 

He laughs "Let's go back inside, I'm sure I can entertain you with valuable information...for a price of course." He props Mikey up against the wall in a seemingly natural sitting position. You figure the boy will probably just wake up thinking he had way too much to drink. Tony opens the back door welcoming you back into the club. 

You follow him inside and he leads you to some kind of lounge in the back of the club. He sits down between two women, putting his arm around both. "Why don't one of you get your little friend and then we can all chat."

Ruby
[sblock]
You can sense that Tony is the man you saw wearing the Phantom costume on Halloween night.
[/sblock]

I'll let you all gather together around Tony but obviously I control what he says and does so wait for me when he has to repsond.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> You follow him inside and he leads you to some kind of lounge in the back of the club. He sits down between two women, putting his arm around both. "Why don't one of you get your little friend and then we can all chat."
> 
> 
> I'll let you all gather together around Tony but obviously I control what he says and does so wait for me when he has to repsond.





"No need, already here." Koln says as he emerges from the shadows beside Tony. "And by the Way, my favorite of the three was always Larry, can't I be Larry instead?" He sits down next to Ruby, and gives Clover a knowing look. Right now he is very proud of her for not taking the boy's life, although he knows it is all a matter of time.

"Right, well excuse me for wishing for omit the common but meaningless pleasentries that may be expected upon meeting new people, but I wish to get right down to business. Both the barkeep and bouncer knew little, both good mannored but ignorant towards the matters at hand. So, if it pleases Our Lord, I hope some light may be shed regarding the whereabouts of Jacob and that girl, you know the one I'm speaking of I'm sure."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Clover is overcome with pleasure as she continues to drain Mikey dry. "Tastes good doesn't it? Yes, feel that blood pick you up and make you feel alive again!" You look around and suddenly a tall man is standing over the two of you. He is an Italian man with slicked back black hair and dark Mediterranean features. He has the look of a Latin lover of sorts that you would see in the movies. He looks at Mikey on the ground "He'll be okay, just let him be for now. Humans are just so fragile aren't they?" You both stare at the man blankly. "Oh, how rude of me, my name is Tony. I know all about you, the three stooges from Prestor's brood. We got Larry and Moe here, where's Curley?"



It all happened so fast.. the boy's life draining away, Clover's vice grip that Ruby couldn't pry off of his limp body. She had more strength then she realized. Perhaps it is  nearly impossible to tear a vampire off of the prey when their will is consumed by the beast. She heard a familiar voice shortly after. 'That man, I know him..' She looked at her hand that his lips pressed to that Halloween night and flushed a little. "It's you.." she said softly. After he lead them back into the club, she knew how his prescence influenced those around them as though he almost owned them. He mentioned bringing Koln to him so they all could talk. Ruby had some of her own words to say once they all gathered...

"You were the one who first shown me kindness that night.." she said to him softly with half lidded eyes. "I thank you, but I must know why you know so much about us and about Prestor..Please" she said with her glistening green eyes. She ignored the two women beside him and asked from the bottom of her apparition of a heart.


----------



## izillama

Clover was quiet. 
She hadn't spoken since this man, Tony, had picked them up out of the alley. 
She knew she had sinned.
She also knew that there was nothing she could do about it.
She still tasted the blood in her mouth, and she swallowed once to help wash down the sweet taste.
She remembered, though, that she had lost it. Ruby had had to pull her off of Mike.
She felt ashamed.
She sank slowly down into a seat across from Tony as she saw Koln manifest himself out of the shadows.
She understood that she had to remain strong. But she was was afraid. Had she killed him? Was Mike dead?
She closed her eyes briefly, thinking to herself, trying to convince herself, 'He's still alive. He's still alive. He's still alive...'
She opened her eyes. The scene had not changed. Still the club.
She looked up. Koln stared down. His eyes knowing.
She faltered. Renewed shame. Like a father silently reprimanding his daughter.
She thought, 'Koln. Please. Don't hate me. Don't judge me.'
She let her face drop in sadness.
Clover faced forward to hear what Tony had to say.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> "No need, already here." Koln says as he emerges from the shadows beside Tony. "And by the Way, my favorite of the three was always Larry, can't I be Larry instead?" He sits down next to Ruby, and gives Clover a knowing look. Right now he is very proud of her for not taking the boy's life, although he knows it is all a matter of time.
> 
> "Right, well excuse me for wishing for omit the common but meaningless pleasentries that may be expected upon meeting new people, but I wish to get right down to business. Both the barkeep and bouncer knew little, both good mannored but ignorant towards the matters at hand. So, if it pleases Our Lord, I hope some light may be shed regarding the whereabouts of Jacob and that girl, you know the one I'm speaking of I'm sure."






ladyphoenix said:


> "You were the one who first shown me kindness that night.." she said to him softly with half lidded eyes. "I thank you, but I must know why you know so much about us and about Prestor..Please" she said with her glistening green eyes. She ignored the two women beside him and asked from the bottom of her apparition of a heart.




Tony addresses Koln first laughing to himself "You'll need not worry about pleasantries in front of me Kolnyr "Gabriel" Clergue. I am no noble amongst kindred, although you might meet some who demand a little more *ahem* respect. Still serving the Lord I see, do you still bear His cross or have you found it too heavy a burden to bear?" He looks over at Clover and then back at Koln but appears to be addressing the whole group, "I don't care who or what you were in life but you have to let it go. Years don't mean anything to you anymore. Unless you screw up you'll live for centuries!" 

He then looks over at Ruby and puts his hand under her chin lifting up her head to look at him "Ah yes Ruby, I do remember you. I'm glad to see that you are still alive and moreover have aligned yourself with Prestor's guinea pigs." 

He sits upright adressing the whole group "I have no time to deal with little girls but since you are both mentioning Jacob Prestor I assume you don't know. Let's just say I keep myself informed and I know that the old man prerished in that fire the other night. I'm sorry that you had to hear this from me. It's a shame too, because he was so interesting and he was so desperate I see he decided to use those serums he supposedly created. The main reason I'm talking to you though is because I find all of you even more interesting. You are free from the rable of vampire society, free to make your own choices. Be careful though or you'll end up just like the good Doctor Prestor." 

He leans in and looks at all of you with a non-judging stare "So I ask you this, what are your goals? What do you expect to accomplish in your eternity here on earth?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover was quiet.
> She hadn't spoken since this man, Tony, had picked them up out of the alley.
> She knew she had sinned.
> She also knew that there was nothing she could do about it.
> She still tasted the blood in her mouth, and she swallowed once to help wash down the sweet taste.
> She remembered, though, that she had lost it. Ruby had had to pull her off of Mike.
> She felt ashamed.
> She sank slowly down into a seat across from Tony as she saw Koln manifest himself out of the shadows.
> She understood that she had to remain strong. But she was was afraid. Had she killed him? Was Mike dead?
> She closed her eyes briefly, thinking to herself, trying to convince herself, 'He's still alive. He's still alive. He's still alive...'
> She opened her eyes. The scene had not changed. Still the club.
> She looked up. Koln stared down. His eyes knowing.
> She faltered. Renewed shame. Like a father silently reprimanding his daughter.
> She thought, 'Koln. Please. Don't hate me. Don't judge me.'
> She let her face drop in sadness.
> Clover faced forward to hear what Tony had to say.




Oh yes and before I forget, Clover gains 6 blood points from feeding off of Mikey.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Tony addresses Koln first laughing to himself "You'll need not worry about pleasantries in front of me Kolnyr "Gabriel" Clergue. I am no noble amongst kindred, although you might meet some who demand a little more *ahem* respect. Still serving the Lord I see, do you still bear His cross or have you found it too heavy a burden to bear?"
> 
> He then looks over at Ruby and puts his hand under her chin lifting up her head to look at him "Ah yes Ruby, I do remember you. I'm glad to see that you are still alive and moreover have aligned yourself with Prestor's guinea pigs."
> 
> He leans in and looks at all of you with a non-judging stare "So I ask you this, what are your goals? What do you expect to accomplish in your eternity here on earth?"




"Ah, you flatter me. You have heard of me I assume. And you are Italian I see, brilliant. The Italians are excellent gun-makers. I just recently got my hands on a Spas-12 a few months ago, which Franchi has sadly discontinued. Still, beautiful shotgun, I highly recommend it. It's a shame that my last vampiric victim didn't get to enjoy it's full beauty in the few seconds he had as he gazed down its barrel. My cross... I still bare it every day, it is a heavy burning burden that will be the end of me, but I cannot imagine life without it..."

As Koln speaks, his vision starts to flicker, one of the girls beside Tony raises her head from his shoulder and stares right at Koln... it is that girl! But no one seems to notice.... From there it is all a flash, he can see his memories, just fragments, as he can feel his own memories seeping from his mind to Tony's. Can it be that they are kindred spirits of the Malkavian curse...?

Everything stops though as Koln is sucked back to reality from Tony's grabbing of Ruby's chin. He leaps to his feet with a start, snarling, knocking the chair back, eyeing a nearby bottle and contemplates burying the broken glass right into Tony's head. 

Tony then stands as well, asking his question to the group.

"Never touch her again, understand? I'm sorry about Jacob, Ruby. Now, to address your question, what I want is simple. Two things. First I want to help humanity reach it's God-given goal of virture. This means erasing your...our kind from existence entirely. In the meantime, I serve the broken and the unfairly damned, namely my friends. I will be more merciful than God Himself if need be..." Of course Koln had a couple other, more personal goals, but there's no chance he's going to tell him what they are.


----------



## izillama

> "So I ask you this, what are your goals? What do you expect to accomplish in your eternity here on earth?"



'Yes, what indeed?'
Clover found herself contemplating the question while Koln began to babble on about Italian guns. It was a question that had been bugging her; latent in the back of her mind. 
Purpose. Did she have one anymore? If she had felt useless before, well _now_... she felt completely helpless. 
But far from bored.
Clover cocked her head cutely to one side, sizing Tony up. She still hadn't spoken to him. He didn't even seem to know who she was. 
Interesting.
A loud noise errupted, and Koln sprang to his feet, outraged, "Never touch her again, understand? I'm sorry about Jacob, Ruby. Now, to address your question, what I want is simple. Two things. First I want to help humanity reach it's God-given goal of virture. This means erasing your...our kind from existence entirely. In the meantime, I serve the broken and the unfairly damned, namely my friends. I will be more merciful than God Himself if need be..." Tony hat been sitting, tenderly clutching Ruby's chin in his delicate Italian hands. Koln at snapped.
Clover found herself nodding in approval. For all his shortcomings of sanity, Koln definately had no problems coming across as a chivalrous, decent man. 
And, having heard Koln's declaration of what he wanted to do with his existance, Clover tried her best to wrack her brain for an answer to compare with his. She felt a calm wash over her (as she used to be able to control herself much more fluidly back when she was human) and allowed herself to sit back casually in the seat. She stared at Tony pointedly, unspeaking, waiting for him to address her. 
'Just observe for now.'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Tony then stands as well, asking his question to the group.
> 
> "Never touch her again, understand? I'm sorry about Jacob, Ruby. Now, to address your question, what I want is simple. Two things. First I want to help humanity reach it's God-given goal of virture. This means erasing your...our kind from existence entirely. In the meantime, I serve the broken and the unfairly damned, namely my friends. I will be more merciful than God Himself if need be..." Of course Koln had a couple other, more personal goals, but there's no chance he's going to tell him what they are.




Tony laughs at Koln's response. "I don't mean to harm her. Now SIT!" Tony looks right at Koln as he says the word "sit" his eyes meeting Koln's vicious stare.

Koln's Will Save
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)

Just like when Clover commanded him Koln feels the urge to listen and sits back in his seat. One of the girls moves close to him and teases him "Ooh, tough guy. I like that." 

Tony says "Your goal is meaningless, vampires live right under the noses of humans and they don't even know. I bet that Bill the bartender thought you were crazy when you asked him about us. Of course, now you actually ARE crazy. But there are some benefits to this which I can demonstrate in a moment."

Tony clears his throat obviously getting ready to say something important. "The fact is that Prestor saw something in all of you that made him want to choose you for whatever it was he was trying to do. He was a very curious fellow and I couldn't help but poke around to try to find out as much about him as I could. The only thing I could come up with was that the man truley was a genious and still for the most part, had a human heart. He cared about those he embraced. Rumor has it he even went as far as to try to create a "cure" for vampirism to rid himself of his blood-drinking nature. That part is an urban legend if you ask me but you never know." Tony sits back down next to the other girl that didn't move next to Koln. "Now since you are all being so cooperative how about I show you the ropes a little, you know, as thanks. It could save your hide."

He turns to Clover who has remained silent the whole time. "But first, how about a word from the little rich girl? Surely you've felt your presence in the group has effected these two, after all, it's in your nature. What are your goals? What do you want to do with your new immortality?"


----------



## izillama

> He turns to Clover who has remained silent the whole time. "But first, how about a word from the little rich girl? Surely you've felt your presence in the group has effected these two, after all, it's in your nature. What are your goals? What do you want to do with your new immortality?"




Clover bristled at his address of her. She asked curtly, calmly, "_Little rich girl_? Do you really believe that that's the quality of my character? My _essence_?" 
She leaned forward, crossing her legs and planting her head in the palm of her hands: bored and business-like. Her eyes bore into his, "You don't know _me_. And, frankly, I doubt you know anything about Koln and Ruby, either. Your little _research_? I doubt it turned up anything of consequence. Anything that qualifies you to judge our character." 
Clover sat back up, eyes locked with his, "But since you asked, let me tell you. My goals? Like Koln, I have two. The first is easy: make sure _these_ two don't screw up." She shrugged towards Koln and Ruby, indicating them. Then, her face became serious, "The second? Not so easy. More vague. But important still. Purpose? I have none. I was prepared to kill myself on Friday night. Heh, well, I died anyway, didn't I? And now my purpose... _ironically_... is to _find_ a purpose. Because really, in my experiences of the past few days, it seems like there would have been a million ways to end my vampiric existance if I had tried. And yet, the only reason for sticking around, has been _them_." Again, she shrugged towards her friends. 
She didn't look away from Tony. She felt like she had to keep her eyes on his. 
Clover narrowed her lavendar orbs, challenging him, "So, little rich girl? A fallen man of the cloth? An Amish beauty who's now more housecat than girl? Don't judge us. And don't judge our goals. Don't judge our pure intent. Because _honestly_. It seems like _your_ model lifestyle seems to be exactly what we should _all_ asipre to." 'You piece of !' She looked slowly from each of Tony's girls to his exorbitant dress to the smug look on his face. 
It disgusted her


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover bristled at his address of her. She asked curtly, calmly, "_Little rich girl_? Do you really believe that that's the quality of my character? My _essence_?"
> She leaned forward, crossing her legs and planting her head in the palm of her hands: bored and business-like. Her eyes bore into his, "You don't know _me_. And, frankly, I doubt you know anything about Koln and Ruby, either. Your little _research_? I doubt it turned up anything of consequence. Anything that qualifies you to judge our character."
> Clover sat back up, eyes locked with his, "But since you asked, let me tell you. My goals? Like Koln, I have two. The first is easy: make sure _these_ two don't screw up." She shrugged towards Koln and Ruby, indicating them. Then, her face became serious, "The second? Not so easy. More vague. But important still. Purpose? I have none. I was prepared to kill myself on Friday night. Heh, well, I died anyway, didn't I? And now my purpose... _ironically_... is to _find_ a purpose. Because really, in my experiences of the past few days, it seems like there would have been a million ways to end my vampiric existance if I had tried. And yet, the only reason for sticking around, has been _them_." Again, she shrugged towards her friends.
> She didn't look away from Tony. She felt like she had to keep her eyes on his.
> Clover narrowed her lavendar orbs, challenging him, "So, little rich girl? A fallen man of the cloth? An Amish beauty who's now more housecat than girl? Don't judge us. And don't judge our goals. Don't judge our pure intent. Because _honestly_. It seems like _your_ model lifestyle seems to be exactly what we should _all_ asipre to." 'You piece of !' She looked slowly from each of Tony's girls to his exorbitant dress to the smug look on his face.
> It disgusted her




Tony nods at Clover as if he already knew what she was going to say "I would expect such a response from those of Ventrue blood. Let's face it Angelica, or should I say "Clover", you assume a leadership role over your two friends here. You may even pity them at times even though in the end you are all in the same boat. Right now I'm here to tell you that you are sailing in dangerous waters."

"You all look at me now with human eyes which are naive at best. When you live for centuries your view of the world changes. Some get paranoid, trying to hold onto their own little piece of eternity. I myself simply try to enjoy the little pleasures in life. Isn't that Right Candi?" He turns to the girl next to him who giggles. He turns back to the group "Now, my lifestyle is not important right now, what's important is that I'm willing to offer you help, are you in or out?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Tony nods at Clover as if he already knew what she was going to say "I would expect such a response from those of Ventrue blood. Let's face it Angelica, or should I say "Clover", you assume a leadership role over your two friends here. You may even pity them at times even though in the end you are all in the same boat. Right now I'm here to tell you that you are sailing in dangerous waters."
> 
> "You all look at me now with human eyes which are naive at best. When you live for centuries your view of the world changes. Some get paranoid, trying to hold onto their own little piece of eternity. I myself simply try to enjoy the little pleasures in life. Isn't that Right Candi?" He turns to the girl next to him who giggles. He turns back to the group "Now, my lifestyle is not important right now, what's important is that I'm willing to offer you help, are you in or out?"



Ruby was very still when Tony examined her face. She was a little scared and knew that it was better to remain calm. Suddenly Koln threw back his chair and began yelling at Tony in her defense and she gasped. She was then afraid that Tony would hurt him because of her. Tony commanded him to sit which confirmed Ruby's fears about his authority and power. He asked them all what their purpose and wishes were. Ruby thought very hard on this, seeing that this whole time she was mearly trying to survive. 
Clover also grew angry at Tony, but what shocked her more was revealing about her attempts at suicide. Ruby's eyes widened in horror at the first time hearing this. "Clover..." she said silently. She lowered her head in pain. She wanted to weep for her misery in her past life. She felt such sorrow for her. Soon after regaining her composure, she looked back at Tony once more.
"All I want is to find peace with myself and others in this world in virtue. I want to explore the beauties of this world and see what I have to offer..." she lowered her head a little again. "Also.. perhaps find others like me as well.."

She looked at the others when Tony asked if they are in. "If we need to survive, I think we should at least take the advice into consideration.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby was very still when Tony examined her face. She was a little scared and knew that it was better to remain calm. Suddenly Koln threw back his chair and began yelling at Tony in her defense and she gasped. She was then afraid that Tony would hurt him because of her. Tony commanded him to sit which confirmed Ruby's fears about his authority and power. He asked them all what their purpose and wishes were. Ruby thought very hard on this, seeing that this whole time she was mearly trying to survive.
> Clover also grew angry at Tony, but what shocked her more was revealing about her attempts at suicide. Ruby's eyes widened in horror at the first time hearing this. "Clover..." she said silently. She lowered her head in pain. She wanted to weep for her misery in her past life. She felt such sorrow for her. Soon after regaining her composure, she looked back at Tony once more.
> "All I want is to find peace with myself and others in this world in virtue. I want to explore the beauties of this world and see what I have to offer..." she lowered her head a little again. "Also.. perhaps find others like me as well.."
> 
> She looked at the others when Tony asked if they are in. "If we need to survive, I think we should at least take the advice into consideration.."




Tony tells the two girls to excuse them "I would like to talk to our friends here alone please. I'll catch up with you later." He kisses Candi on the cheek and the two girls get up and leave you all alone with Tony.

He grins and nods at Ruby "A wise choice indeed. There is no beauty in this world for kindred, only survival. That's what I'm going to teach you, how to survive. Kindred by the way is our word for vampire. As you've all realized you need blood to survive. One thing to keep in mind is that blood has a vintage. Blood from an animal or a homeless bum is not going to be as good as blood from a well-bred human. I myself only feed off of my more-than-willing staff here at the 24th Diocese."

"Now about your abilities, all kindred have these basic abilities that set them right above humans. You get sharper senses, a much stronger body that can regenerate damage and you can even boost your strength, agility, and overall stamina by using blood. I've seen vampires who can toss objects as heavy as cars using this ability!" He continues "In addition to all that kindred are all divided into different bloodlines depending on their sire. What interests me the most is that only one of you holds Prestor's bloodline" Tony looks over at Ruby when he says this. "It appears that Prestor found a way to create children that are different bloodlines from his own, utterly amazing!." "You might have discovered some of these special abilities, called disciplines, already. Disciplines will come to you naturally so just concentrate and you'll figure it out."

"Now I know what you're thinking, you're thinking that now that you're all powerful you can do whatever the hell you want. Well guess what? You can't! There are groups of kindred out there who make a tidy business enforcing the "laws" of what is known as The Masquerade. All you need to know for now is to keep a low profile and don't let humans know that you're a vampire. Otherwise that's the number one way to get some real powerful angry vampires all over your ass! You can still be destroyed and I'm sure you know the basics: fire and sunlight will kill you and hurt a lot while doing it. A stake through the heart is not fatal like in the movies but you will be paralyzed. You can also starve to death. Given a choice between starving and fire, I would choose fire. There is one thing worse than starving, drinking the blood of another kindred three times binds you to them as though they are the only thing that matters in your life."

Tony takes a deep breath "And there you have it, Vampire 101. Now if you'll excuse me I'll be taking my leave. Of course if you have any other questions about being a I'll answer them here and now." Tony sits before you looking like he's all ears.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Tony takes a deep breath "And there you have it, Vampire 101. Now if you'll excuse me I'll be taking my leave. Of course if you have any other questions about being a I'll answer them here and now." Tony sits before you looking like he's all ears.





As Tony speaks, Koln reaches into his coat pocket for his handgun, wanting to shoot the Vampire from under the table, but sighs, remembering he is unarmed.  He just sits quielty, listening to the remainder of his lecture... Indeed, being a vampire does have its "benefits" but it's all an insanely terrible joke. 

Koln thinks for a moment, severely tempted to lunge at Tony, dig in his fingers, and brutally seperate his head from his neck with his own hands, but decides agaisnt it. It would only endanger Clover and Ruby, plus totally blow their cover... need to remain rational, and keep up the Masquerade.

"So, 'survival' is the chief beauty? I find it hard to consider that which mere cockroaches excel at to be even remotely beautiful. The truly beautiful is that which is virtuous, and that which is virtuous to 'kindred' is the same exact thing as the virtue of insects? I would be more than happy to properly lecture you about true Beauty and the ultimate Good, but this is a club, hardly a place for philosophic debate. Although, you might be right, the virtue of cockroaches may be the same as 'kindred' provided you grant me that vampires are merely another kind of bottom-feeding insect."

"And I do have one last question..." Koln says, raising his hand and leaning in, "Maybe it won't be anytime soon, but eventually perhaps in a couple centuries, when you get bored of your 'little pleasures,' and realize you are ultimately alone, lower than  on God's Chain of Being, and frankly, a mockery of all that is truly beautiful, could you send me a letter before you decide to take a walk into the burning sunlight? It doesn't have to be too long, a simple "Vous aviez raison" or "You were right" will do. Oh, and sign it of course, 'Sincerely, Tony' will be fine, so I know who it's from, no need to worry about looking me up, I am very certain I will see you again."

Koln sighs, thinking for a moment that perhaps he is being a jerk. Tony is being kind enough to give them advice, he did not have to do this. It is not his fault that he failed, so he shouldn't take it out on him. He crosses his arms and looks away, "I'm sorry... but my question still stands."


----------



## izillama

Clover had been fixated on Koln's face during the entirety of his cockroach speech. She liked it. Maybe she should remember it. ^.^
But when Koln flipped Tony off like that, she turned her attention back to the situation at hand. Koln had finished speaking, and Tony looked like he could probably walk away any time now. 
Quickly, she raised her hand to about face level, "Whoa. Hold up. Time out."
At this point, it had been a long time since Tony had addressed her. She had been mulling over it in her mind until now. Still paying attention, mind you, but also letting her thoughts wander.


> "I would expect such a response from those of Ventrue blood. Let's face it Angelica, or should I say "Clover", you assume a leadership role over your two friends here. You may even pity them at times even though in the end you are all in the same boat. Right now I'm here to tell you that you are sailing in dangerous waters."



 After Koln had crossed his arms and looked away, Clover leaned in. She tried not to seem too interested, but perhaps her voice held a little too much scholarly curiosoty than she would have like, "You said it before, Tony. Now I have a question. What's a _Ventrue_? Is that like that Gangrel thing that Ruby keeps calling herself? If so, then what does that make Koln? Because I can clearly see that he is _worlds_ apart from either of us."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> "And I do have one last question..." Koln says, raising his hand and leaning in, "Maybe it won't be anytime soon, but eventually perhaps in a couple centuries, when you get bored of your 'little pleasures,' and realize you are ultimately alone, lower than  on God's Chain of Being, and frankly, a mockery of all that is truly beautiful, could you send me a letter before you decide to take a walk into the burning sunlight? It doesn't have to be too long, a simple "Vous aviez raison" or "You were right" will do. Oh, and sign it of course, 'Sincerely, Tony' will be fine, so I know who it's from, no need to worry about looking me up, I am very certain I will see you again."
> 
> Koln sighs, thinking for a moment that perhaps he is being a jerk. Tony is being kind enough to give them advice, he did not have to do this. It is not his fault that he failed, so he shouldn't take it out on him. He crosses his arms and looks away, "I'm sorry... but my question still stands."




And you wonder why I don't give you a weapon 

Tony merely smiles at Koln "I've lived long enough to realize that the best thing you can do for yourself is accept who you are. As a pawn of the church for so many years you have no identity, you pretend to be in control but you are really not. We share the same madness and I know you see things you don't fully understand. We are Malkavians and we are both blessed and cursed with insight that no one but us can see. You know that the time will come when you have to choose between the life you've led and the friends you now keep and you know what you must do."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover had been fixated on Koln's face during the entirety of his cockroach speech. She liked it. Maybe she should remember it. ^.^
> But when Koln flipped Tony off like that, she turned her attention back to the situation at hand. Koln had finished speaking, and Tony looked like he could probably walk away any time now.
> Quickly, she raised her hand to about face level, "Whoa. Hold up. Time out."
> At this point, it had been a long time since Tony had addressed her. She had been mulling over it in her mind until now. Still paying attention, mind you, but also letting her thoughts wander.
> 
> After Koln had crossed his arms and looked away, Clover leaned in. She tried not to seem too interested, but perhaps her voice held a little too much scholarly curiosoty than she would have like, "You said it before, Tony. Now I have a question. What's a _Ventrue_? Is that like that Gangrel thing that Ruby keeps calling herself? If so, then what does that make Koln? Because I can clearly see that he is _worlds_ apart from either of us."




Tony looks at Clover now leaned over, she can feel his eyes shift to her open shirt and then back to her face "Looks like you are becoming quite the little seductress, or did you simply use your commands to lure that boy outside?"

"To answer your question, Ventrue, Gangrel, and Malkavian are all what we kindred call "clans". A clan is a bloodline passed down from sire to child. Ruby over there got her Gangrel bloodline directly from Prestor. You and Koln on the other hand carry different bloodlines that I can only assume are the result of the serums that Prestor was said to create. Your clan determines what abilites you naturally posess and can evemn effect your demeanor."

Looking back at the whole group, "If you all are fixed on looking for this little girl perhaps I can lend a hand. I have no idea of her whereabouts but I can see if anyone has seen her. More importantly though, there is a hierarchy among kindred here in Denver and I myself don't bother with politics. I can tell you however that the majority of them don't take kindly to new kindred. If you see another vampire, leave quickly. Don't try to be a hero and "slay" them because the whole lot of them will be on you like flies on . While I ask about this little girl whose name you have not told me, I'll try to find out where you three fit in with their little circle."

I don't remember if Suzy is what you're talking about Mike.


----------



## izillama

Embarrassed, Clover straightened up and re-buttoned her shirt, knotting her necktie into a neat little bow. 
Ventrue.
This seemed all too typical to Clover, these "clans." When you're at the top of the social ladder, you tend to see the world through different eyes. In New York City, there had been all types of people: the weirdo bums on the street, the thugs, the artists, the clubbers, and the ones at the top, the CEOs, etc. Clover had never really considered that there might be more than one type of vampire, just like people. She had assumed that all vampires collectively slept in coffins and were invisible in mirrors. 
What Tony was talking about was actually kind of intriguing. 
She politely stared into Tony's eyes. This man seemed like a flamboyant idiot (hell, it now seemed that Tony and Koln were one in the same, but at least Koln didn't make Clover want to pop him one in the face every waking moment!) but perhaps he could be useful. She nodded, "The little girl's name was Suzy. Her mother was named Mavis. She was last seen at the police station." 
She hesitated, then decided that Tony seemed trustworthy enough. Either that, or he was bored and looking for a thrill, and a band of new vampires was just his cup of tea, "We were at the station last night looking for her, actually. We tracked her down into the sewer, then lost her scent."
She then sat up straight and allowed a grateful smile to pass her lips, "And really, Tony, we would be glad for any kind of help that you could offer us."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Embarrassed, Clover straightened up and re-buttoned her shirt, knotting her necktie into a neat little bow.
> Ventrue.
> This seemed all too typical to Clover, these "clans." When you're at the top of the social ladder, you tend to see the world through different eyes. In New York City, there had been all types of people: the weirdo bums on the street, the thugs, the artists, the clubbers, and the ones at the top, the CEOs, etc. Clover had never really considered that there might be more than one type of vampire, just like people. She had assumed that all vampires collectively slept in coffins and were invisible in mirrors.
> What Tony was talking about was actually kind of intriguing.
> She politely stared into Tony's eyes. This man seemed like a flamboyant idiot (hell, it now seemed that Tony and Koln were one in the same, but at least Koln didn't make Clover want to pop him one in the face every waking moment!) but perhaps he could be useful. She nodded, "The little girl's name was Suzy. Her mother was named Mavis. She was last seen at the police station."
> She hesitated, then decided that Tony seemed trustworthy enough. Either that, or he was bored and looking for a thrill, and a band of new vampires was just his cup of tea, "We were at the station last night looking for her, actually. We tracked her down into the sewer, then lost her scent."
> She then sat up straight and allowed a grateful smile to pass her lips, "And really, Tony, we would be glad for any kind of help that you could offer us."




Tony nods at Clover "I'll see what I can do. Check back with me in a few days. You can always find me here at the 24th Diocese, or rather maybe I'll find you." Tony laughs to himself. "Just so you know, this club is my territory and you won't have to worry about running into any other vampires here." Tony winks and vanishes from sight before you can say anything else.


----------



## Strider_Koln

As Tony vanishes, Koln's fists clench and shake. He knows that he has a point in that he has to choose, his life of virtue, or his friends. He was hoping he could somehow have both, but he knows deep inside it is not to be. Clover and Ruby are cursed with vampirism and will remain so no matter how many monsters he slays nor how many times he tortures himself in intense prayer. As they talked Koln, to his expected dismay, saw a flicker of 'happiness' from Ruby and Clover in having the curse. It is a curse, make no mistake about it! It is hardly a blessing, you are limited from walking in daylight and are untouched forever by Grace. Granted, a vampire gets some 'perks' but most of those are for the sake of making their prey, humans, easier to catch. A 'blessing' for increased ability to cause destruction, death, and pain is hardly a blessing at all, just a diabolical joke that will slowly lose its charm as the centuries drag by.

"I look forward to your letter Tony..."

Koln slowly stands, feeling weak, not so much from hunger (although that is becoming an issue) but from his increasingly aching head. Their entire time at the club, Koln has been straining to suppress is Malkavian insanity, and behave as he used to, but the voices... the more Koln tries to silent them, the louder they become, the more they shout, especially now as Koln thinks about it. He shuts his eyes, clenching his lids together tightly, as if mentally 'swallowing' the scurge in his brain, pushing it down once again for an uncertain amount of time.

He turns to Clover, gently laying a hand on her shoulder and smiles. "Clover, I know what happened. You are still not a killer... A new vampire and you have gone this long without killing a human, indeed God has blessed you immensely. Make no mistake though... you will kill, more than likely it's a matter of days, and when that happens I will not hold it against you. I now have too many sins to properly reprimand other's for their faults."

"Now, if we're done clubbing, where to now, 'fearless leader'?" Koln smirks, noticing how Clover has taken a much more assertive role as guided by her Ventrue line.


----------



## izillama

Clover thought for a moment. Really, she felt a bit smug about Koln's "fearless leader" comment. But she didn't want to act cocky. That was exactly the kind of thing that Tony had basically said would get them annihilated. 
She spoke carefully, "Well, firstly, I don't think that we should push our luck. Tony obviously has more connections in this town than we do. If anyone could find some solid leads on Suzie's whereabouts, I'm sure it's him. Therefore, it would seem a bit reckless and fruitless on our part to go out looking for her again. As Tony said, they probably don't take too kindly to new vampires. That was probably part of _Ugly's _problem last night."
Clover smirked a little, remembering the vampire in the sewer. Then she composed herself, looking from Koln to Ruby, "So maybe let's go a different route here. Rather than running _into_ danger, let's keep as far _from_ it as possible. You said it before, Ruby. Let's just take a moment to think: What would make our time as vampires a bit easier? Perhaps we could focus on getting supplies, tools, clothes, whatever it takes to _survive_ and blend in. Right?"
'Personally, I need to get to a computer and do something about tomorrow's biology test, damnit!'


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover thought for a moment. Really, she felt a bit smug about Koln's "fearless leader" comment. But she didn't want to act cocky. That was exactly the kind of thing that Tony had basically said would get them annihilated.
> She spoke carefully, "Well, firstly, I don't think that we should push our luck. Tony obviously has more connections in this town than we do. If anyone could find some solid leads on Suzie's whereabouts, I'm sure it's him. Therefore, it would seem a bit reckless and fruitless on our part to go out looking for her again. As Tony said, they probably don't take too kindly to new vampires. That was probably part of _Ugly's _problem last night."
> Clover smirked a little, remembering the vampire in the sewer. Then she composed herself, looking from Koln to Ruby, "So maybe let's go a different route here. Rather than running _into_ danger, let's keep as far _from_ it as possible. You said it before, Ruby. Let's just take a moment to think: What would make our time as vampires a bit easier? Perhaps we could focus on getting supplies, tools, clothes, whatever it takes to _survive_ and blend in. Right?"
> 'Personally, I need to get to a computer and do something about tomorrow's biology test, damnit!'



Ruby breathed a sigh of relief when Tony took his leave. She felt a constant urge of competition stiring in her blood the whole sesssion, but her instincts knew better. She knew he was king of the roost at this club and has maintained it for centuries. She turned her attention to Clover as they all discussed what to do next. "I wholeheartedly agree with you. We need to stock up the necessities so we can prepare for the worst, if that may be." she smirked slightly, "Even though sometimes I feel the thrill of a good brawl, I will try to refrain from doing so if possible, looks like I need to do some research on meditation as well.."
Koln still looked shaken up and upset about Tony's meeting earlier. She nudged herself closer to him for a moment and lightly touched his nervous hand. "I know I can't imagine what your going thru now.. but you don't have to put on a smile for us.. If there is anything I.. em.. we can do, please.." she said softly and a little awkward. She wasn't used to being so forward, but at least her words were genuine.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Koln still looked shaken up and upset about Tony's meeting earlier. She nudged herself closer to him for a moment and lightly touched his nervous hand. "I know I can't imagine what your going thru now.. but you don't have to put on a smile for us.. If there is anything I.. em.. we can do, please.." she said softly and a little awkward. She wasn't used to being so forward, but at least her words were genuine.




Koln looked into Ruby's eyes, noticibly touched by her display of affection. At the same time he is confused, he threatened to kill her a few moments ago, and now she shows him such tenderness. It puzzles him, and angers him even more. He would have thought nothing of slaying her if he met her a few weeks ago, but now he... no, must remain rational. The mind forces the body afterall, or so Koln liked to think.

"I really appreciate that Ruby... since we've met you've shown me such kindness, despite my history. I know what I said, and I still mean it, but I am sorry about Jacob... Now I only ask one thing from you and Clover, I am going to continue to crack under this curse while you two thrive. Clover will gain confidence in her ability and develop a strong will, and you... well I'm not sure, but I'm failry certain you will develop into something quite beautiful as well. As for me, I can feel it, they do not give up, they seem to want me dead... God damn these voices in my head. I am going to one day shatter completely, and perhaps hurt you two in the process. I want you to remember me not as a psycho, but as the virtuous man I tried so hard but failed to become."

As Koln speaks his hand raises, for a moment as if to touch Ruby's hair and gently stroke, but he manages to pull his eyes away from her's, hand dropping to his side, and hating himself all the more for this internal contradiction of head and heart.

"In any event, we need weapons. There are enemies everywhere... What time is it? I doubt many places are open now but I could be wrong. More clothes would be nice. Also, Ruby, I would be happy to show you some of my techniques for meditation that I learned while at the Vatican, although I warn you, they are a bit 'Eastern' in tone."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> "In any event, we need weapons. There are enemies everywhere... What time is it? I doubt many places are open now but I could be wrong. More clothes would be nice. Also, Ruby, I would be happy to show you some of my techniques for meditation that I learned while at the Vatican, although I warn you, they are a bit 'Eastern' in tone."




You all notice that the crowd in the bar is starting to dwindle and the music is getting quieter. There is a clock on the wall behind the bar that says that the time is about 9:30pm at this point. The time just seemed to slip by between Clover seducing Mike and your meeting with Tony. Clover knows that the mall is most likely closed but there are some smaller shops in the are that stay open till about 11.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Everyone gets the Achievement: Angel Tony  (worth 2XP)!


----------



## izillama

Clover couldn't watch anymore. 
Her lavendar eyes had been staring at Koln and Ruby for just a few moments when she realized with just a twinge of sour regret that she had to look away and concentrate on other else. It wasn't that she was _jealous_ of either of them. But the idea that Clover didn't have anyone two confide in--anyone who acted even half as tenderly towards her as Koln and Ruby acted towards each other, even after Koln's declaration of being ready to kill her--left her feeling incredibly... _bitter._ 
She averted her eyes, as though what she was watching and hearing was something indecent and private. She tried to focus on the now-dwindling crowd of the club, wondering how many of the patrons here, while not vampires themselves, knew about thier kind through Tony or some other source.
She noticed the clock on the wall said that it was now 9:30. She absorbed herself in her own thoughts, remembering that Koln had said something about wanting clothing and weapons. Well, she was pretty sure that the mall was now closed for the night (especially on a Sunday). But that couldn't be the only game in town, right?
Chancing a peek back at her two friends, she saw that they were quietly invovled in the usual conversations: violence, insanity, meditation...
She pressed her lips together and suddenly stood, mumbling something to them about excusing her for a moment. Then, she brinkly crossed the room to the payphone on the other side. 
She grabbed the ancient phone book as though it were her life-line. She was glad for the legitimate excuse to get away from Koln and Ruby. If only for a moment.
Quickly, she began to rifle through the old, dog-eared and ruffled pages. Her eyes scanned quickly, looking for anything in the area that might prove helpful: either a clothing or weapons shop that might be open this late.  

1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)
Gathering Information ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover couldn't watch anymore.
> Her lavendar eyes had been staring at Koln and Ruby for just a few moments when she realized with just a twinge of sour regret that she had to look away and concentrate on other else. It wasn't that she was _jealous_ of either of them. But the idea that Clover didn't have anyone two confide in--anyone who acted even half as tenderly towards her as Koln and Ruby acted towards each other, even after Koln's declaration of being ready to kill her--left her feeling incredibly... _bitter._
> She averted her eyes, as though what she was watching and hearing was something indecent and private. She tried to focus on the now-dwindling crowd of the club, wondering how many of the patrons here, while not vampires themselves, knew about thier kind through Tony or some other source.
> She noticed the clock on the wall said that it was now 9:30. She absorbed herself in her own thoughts, remembering that Koln had said something about wanting clothing and weapons. Well, she was pretty sure that the mall was now closed for the night (especially on a Sunday). But that couldn't be the only game in town, right?
> Chancing a peek back at her two friends, she saw that they were quietly invovled in the usual conversations: violence, insanity, meditation...
> She pressed her lips together and suddenly stood, mumbling something to them about excusing her for a moment. Then, she brinkly crossed the room to the payphone on the other side.
> She grabbed the ancient phone book as though it were her life-line. She was glad for the legitimate excuse to get away from Koln and Ruby. If only for a moment.
> Quickly, she began to rifle through the old, dog-eared and ruffled pages. Her eyes scanned quickly, looking for anything in the area that might prove helpful: either a clothing or weapons shop that might be open this late.
> 
> 1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)
> Gathering Information ^.^




Clover
[sblock]
You rifle through the old phone book and see page after page of useless and mostly outdated ads and numbers. Just when you think you've found enough girls' numbers scrawled in the pages offering a "good time" to last you the rest of your life, you find an ad for a local pawn shop that stands out. It says in bold letters Krazy Kip's Discount Accessories and below that "find everything from HAM radios to baseball cards all at such low prices it's IN-SANE!!". You look at the address and note that it is not far at all from the mall. 
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover arched an eyebrow. Well, if there was a perfect place to check out this night, it seemed to be Krazy Kip's. They would probably be a lit lacking in the clothing department (not that Clover would ever go so low as to buy secondhand clothing...) but as for weapons they might be able to find exactly what they needed there.
Rather than bother scrawling down the number, she simply ripped the entire page with the ad on it out of the phone book and stuffed it in her purse. 
Then, tentatively, she stepped back over to her friends. Ok, they wanted a leader? They'd get one. Before she could get a look at their probably lovey dovey facial expressions, she clapped her hands briskly, "Okay, people. Chop chop! I found a pawn shop in the phone book that might prove useful. Let's get going before the place closes. Okay?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover arched an eyebrow. Well, if there was a perfect place to check out this night, it seemed to be Krazy Kip's. They would probably be a lit lacking in the clothing department (not that Clover would ever go so low as to buy secondhand clothing...) but as for weapons they might be able to find exactly what they needed there.
> Rather than bother scrawling down the number, she simply ripped the entire page with the ad on it out of the phone book and stuffed it in her purse.
> Then, tentatively, she stepped back over to her friends. Ok, they wanted a leader? They'd get one. Before she could get a look at their probably lovey dovey facial expressions, she clapped her hands briskly, "Okay, people. Chop chop! I found a pawn shop in the phone book that might prove useful. Let's get going before the place closes. Okay?"



Ruby leaped to the occasion at Clover's words, all fired up with energy. She clasped her hands in excitement. "Right! lets do this, onto another adventure!" she cheered. Her other side was speaking thru her akwardness from a few seconds ago. She looked at Clover and the memory of her confession flooded her mind once more in a flash. She tried to cover her sadness for her on her face. She is yearning to talk to her when at another private time. She played with her handmade bag at her side a bit with her hand as a nervous twitch. "Ok i'm ready" she said with a grin.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Sounds good Clover, nice idea." They leave the club, heading outside. 

As soon as they head outside Koln starts to feel an intense pressure on his chest, something building up from his stomach, through his throat, and not stopping at his mouth but continuing up his brainstem. It is a hard sensation to describe, if someone asked Koln what he was feeling he'd try to describe it as "mentally vomitting." 

Since the curse started Koln has felt as if his own brain was waging war on his spirit. It constantly taunts and attacks him through a variety of cruel jokes and illusions. This time his mind seems so be outright attacking him, causing him intense physical pain, as if it were enraged by Koln pretending to be normal.

All of the voices he suppressed were coming back with a vengence. 
Koln stops for a moment, removing his hat and clutching his hair tightly, all the while he growls, fangs bared angrilly. The voices in his head all demanding an answer how he could let Tony live, how he could let them all be damned, how he could care so much about vampires, how he willingly betrayed God...

"Damn it all, I am weak, so weak! That vampire, who knows how many more he will victimize?! How many souls he will corrupt and steal?!" He shouts as he falls to his knees, his bloodied fist repeatedly punching the pavement under him. He sighs, on the verge of crying from the pain in his head, he looks up at Clover and Ruby, and feels ashamed and pathetic. He slowls stands, dusting off his knees and returning his hat to his head. "Sorry, I'm fine." He says and smiles, walking up behind them, but a more truthful expression of his feeling at the moment would be,
'I hate myself and I want to die.'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Sounds good Clover, nice idea." They leave the club, heading outside.
> 
> As soon as they head outside Koln starts to feel an intense pressure on his chest, something building up from his stomach, through his throat, and not stopping at his mouth but continuing up his brainstem. It is a hard sensation to describe, if someone asked Koln what he was feeling he'd try to describe it as "mentally vomitting."
> 
> Since the curse started Koln has felt as if his own brain was waging war on his spirit. It constantly taunts and attacks him through a variety of cruel jokes and illusions. This time his mind seems so be outright attacking him, causing him intense physical pain, as if it were enraged by Koln pretending to be normal.
> 
> All of the voices he suppressed were coming back with a vengence.
> Koln stops for a moment, removing his hat and clutching his hair tightly, all the while he growls, fangs bared angrilly. The voices in his head all demanding an answer how he could let Tony live, how he could let them all be damned, how he could care so much about vampires, how he willingly betrayed God...
> 
> "Damn it all, I am weak, so weak! That vampire, who knows how many more he will victimize?! How many souls he will corrupt and steal?!" He shouts as he falls to his knees, his bloodied fist repeatedly punching the pavement under him. He sighs, on the verge of crying from the pain in his head, he looks up at Clover and Ruby, and feels ashamed and pathetic. He slowly stands, dusting off his knees and returning his hat to his head. "Sorry, I'm fine." He says and smiles, walking up behind them, but a more truthful expression of his feeling at the moment would be,
> 'I hate myself and I want to die.'




You all head over to the bus stop and wait for the bus to arrive. There are only a handful of people on the street and most of them hastily left the scene upon seeing Koln's break down. The bus arrives at 10:15 on the mark and you board it planning to take the stop at the mall as the pawn shop is but a block away. You hope that the pawn shop stays open till at least 11. 

The bus pulls up to the stop and you get off and start walking. It may be only a block but the scenery sure takes a dive throughout your short walk and it's not long before you find yourself in a dingy neighborhood surrounded by shanty looking buildings and porn shops. Krazy Kip's is just ahead. You are about to enter when a man in rags who is either homeless or just very poor saunters out from an alleyway and confronts you. "Can, can you spare some change people?" He holds out a cup with a few coins in it and shakes it. "Change?.....change?"

Meanwhile in the alley next to The 24th Diocese....

Mike wakes up and looks around. He finds himself propped up against a wall with a beer bottle in his hand and his clothes all disheveled. He says dumbfounded "Dude....did I just score?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bus pulls up to the stop and you get off and start walking. It may be only a block but the scenery sure takes a dive throughout your short walk and it's not long before you find yourself in a dingy neighborhood surrounded by shanty looking buildings and porn shops. Krazy Kip's is just ahead. You are about to enter when a man in rags who is either homeless or just very poor saunters out from an alleyway and confronts you. "Can, can you spare some change people?" He holds out a cup with a few coins in it and shakes it. "Change?.....change?"




"Stick close to me girls, this neighborhood is obviously plagued with sin and vice." 
Koln cautiously walks with the girls, keeping his senses alert to any danger. As the hobo approaches, Koln gasps, moving in front of the girls. "By Saint Peter! An actual zombie?! I have read of these but didn't think... stay behind me, Ruby, give me your knife, might need it to remove the head or destroy the brain." As Koln sizes up his foe he realizes that it is just a homeless man, not an animated corpse. "Oh, fasle alarm." He walks up to the homeless man, tightly hugs him, and gives him $10. "Now find some shelter, walk in Grace, for blessed are you, meek yes, but you shall inherit the Earth." Koln happily pats him on the back, smiling wide, the hobo getting a good look at Koln's fangs.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Stick close to me girls, this neighborhood is obviously plagued with sin and vice."
> Koln cautiously walks with the girls, keeping his senses alert to any danger. As the hobo approaches, Koln gasps, moving in front of the girls. "By Saint Peter! An actual zombie?! I have read of these but didn't think... stay behind me, Ruby, give me your knife, might need it to remove the head or destroy the brain." As Koln sizes up his foe he realizes that it is just a homeless man, not an animated corpse. "Oh, fasle alarm." He walks up to the homeless man, tightly hugs him, and gives him $10. "Now find some shelter, walk in Grace, for blessed are you, meek yes, but you shall inherit the Earth." Koln happily pats him on the back, smiling wide, the hobo getting a good look at Koln's fangs.




The bum looks inside his cup and jumps excitedly. "Oh happy day! THANK YOU! I'm rich! Though you probably need it more than I do, that's some major dental work you be needing Mister!" The bum giggles and turns his back to you and heads down the street in the direction of the porn shop.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bum looks inside his cup and jumps excitedly. "Oh happy day! THANK YOU! I'm rich! Though you probably need it more than I do, that's some major dental work you be needing Mister!" The bum giggles and turns his back to you and heads down the street in the direction of the porn shop.




Koln sighs, shaking his head. "Excuse me girls." Koln then darts down after the bum, easily catching him, and stopping in front of him. "You know, Our Lord said the MEEK will inherit the Earth, not the THIEVES. Now this may hurt, but you will thank me, I will make you meek so that the Earth may be yours! Now stand still, peasant."

From his coat he produces the tazer.



Now my duty has always been to expediate the judgement of certain kinds of sinners that are beyond grace, you sir are not. So the choice is yours, either repent now, or later. I suggest doing it now, give unto God what belongs to God, and save yourself a rather unpleasant experience.

He then rethinks this, he doesnt want to draw attention to himself or the girls, he only meant to slightly beat this hobo, but what if it got out of control, or if something happened to Ruby or Clover, he sioghs, putting away the tazer and turning his back to the homeless man.

"Do the human race a favor, kill yourself. If not, I pray you are content wasting your life to temporary pleasures, and hope that you are able to fool yourself that a life of sin is somehow worth it."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Downtown*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs, shaking his head. "Excuse me girls." Koln then darts down after the bum, easily catching him, and stopping in front of him. "You know, Our Lord said the MEEK will inherit the Earth, not the THIEVES. Now this may hurt, but you will thank me, I will make you meek so that the Earth may be yours! Now stand still, peasant."
> 
> From his coat he produces the tazer.
> 
> Now my duty has always been to expediate the judgement of certain kinds of sinners that are beyond grace, you sir are not. So the choice is yours, either repent now, or later. I suggest doing it now, give unto God what belongs to God, and save yourself a rather unpleasant experience.
> 
> He then rethinks this, he doesnt want to draw attention to himself or the girls, he only meant to slightly beat this hobo, but what if it got out of control, or if something happened to Ruby or Clover, he sioghs, putting away the tazer and turning his back to the homeless man.
> 
> "Do the human race a favor, kill yourself. If not, I pray you are content wasting your life to temporary pleasures, and hope that you are able to fool yourself that a life of sin is somehow worth it."




The bum stares at Koln dazed and confused as he watches the priest walk away from him. He then shrugs and goes over to the neighboring liquor store instead whistling gleefully as he goes.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*

Ruby laughs meekly to herself as the bum goes from one sinful activity to the next. "I guess you can't help everyone. Where I come from we never had a lot but we made do." Ruby seems to be lost in thought for a moment. She then snaps out of it "Shall we be going then? It's getting late." she motions in the direction of the pawn shop as she says this.

Yeah yeah, say how bad a job I did with Ruby. Say it and see what happens


----------



## izillama

Yeah, that sucked! 

Clover nodded to her two friends, "Yeah, let's get going already. I have the feeling that any shop in this neighborhood doesn't stay open any longer than it has to, unless it is it's business to do so."
Then, she walked over to the pawn shop, expecting Koln and Ruby to follow along behind her like cows on a rope. At the door she hesitated, waiting for them to catch up. Then, she opened the door and the three made their way inside...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



izillama said:


> Yeah, that sucked!
> 
> Clover nodded to her two friends, "Yeah, let's get going already. I have the feeling that any shop in this neighborhood doesn't stay open any longer than it has to, unless it is it's business to do so."
> Then, she walked over to the pawn shop, expecting Koln and Ruby to follow along behind her like cows on a rope. At the door she hesitated, waiting for them to catch up. Then, she opened the door and the three made their way inside...




This pawn shop looks no different from your typical pawn shop. There is a single room with glass cases scattered here and there with every kind of gadget imaginable inside. To the back there is a counter with a register that sits behind some rather reinforced glass. The only way back there from the store seems to be through a metal door. 

There is a man back there who comes out through the door when he sees you come in the shop. He is a rather thin older man who looks like a typical sales person, he says rather flamboyantly "Hello. Welcome to Krazy Kip's, that's me! What can I do you for? Some fine clothes? Jewelry maybe? You won't find better prices anywhere else! I'd love to say take your time but we're closing soon. Is there anything I can help you find?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> This pawn shop looks no different from your typical pawn shop. There is a single room with glass cases scattered here and there with every kind of gadget imaginable inside. To the back there is a counter with a register that sits behind some rather reinforced glass. The only way back there from the store seems to be through a metal door.
> 
> There is a man back there who comes out through the door when he sees you come in the shop. He is a rather thin older man who looks like a typical sales person, he says rather flamboyantly "Hello. Welcome to Krazy Kip's, that's me! What can I do you for? Some fine clothes? Jewelry maybe? You won't find better prices anywhere else! I'd love to say take your time but we're closing soon. Is there anything I can help you find?"




Koln looks over the fellow and thinks. 'Hm.. is he really crazy? Can he be a kindred spirit? Or worse.. is he a kindred?! Another malkavian... insane like me... I better keep my eye on him.'

He clears his throat and begins "I understand, we won't be long I assure you. I am an ardent gun collecter and was looking at what handguns and shotguns you had for sale. Specifically, with regards to handguns, I was hoping to find something simple yet reliable, and 9mm. Something like a Sig Sauer P228, or the P250 if you have it. Also would like to see what you carry with regards to ammunition."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks over the fellow and thinks. 'Hm.. is he really crazy? Can he be a kindred spirit? Or worse.. is he a kindred?! Another malkavian... insane like me... I better keep my eye on him.'
> 
> He clears his throat and begins "I understand, we won't be long I assure you. I am an ardent gun collecter and was looking at what handguns and shotguns you had for sale. Specifically, with regards to handguns, I was hoping to find something simple yet reliable, and 9mm. Something like a Sig Sauer P228, or the P250 if you have it. Also would like to see what you carry with regards to ammunition."



"Hello, sir I am also looking for weapons, maybe something "out of the ordinary" but effective. Also, I would like to look at your range of women's clothing as well," Ruby said in a soft syrupy voice to this man. They needed all the help they could get at this point, better to be safe than sorry. Perhaps she an Clover could get haelp in weapons training as well.
I'll be back tonight to respond if needed ^_^, i'll be painting all day today


----------



## izillama

Clover turned her head slowly to look at her two companions incredulously. Were they _kidding_? They just walk into a pawn shop in the sketchy part of town and say, "Oh! I'm here for weapons!" How _suspicious_ did that probably sound!?
'Calm, remain calm. There's a way to quench this fire, I'm sure!'
Smiling, friendly, Clover approached the counter, "What my friends mean is, we're all collectors of sorts. We travel from shop to shop looking for things to add to our collections. We know it's late at night, but we got lost on our way to Denver and it seemed like such a shame to skip this shop after all the effort it took to get here! You're probably tired, so if you could point us in the direction of your nearest display case of assorted weapons and weapons-related paraphernalia, we would me most grateful."
She allowed her eyes to twinkle, charming him. Then, she turned her head curtly to Ruby, whispering so that only she (and probably Koln) could here, "And no friend of mine is going to dress in secondhand pawn shop clothing. I'm getting you some real clothing whether you like it or not!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover turned her head slowly to look at her two companions incredulously. Were they _kidding_? They just walk into a pawn shop in the sketchy part of town and say, "Oh! I'm here for weapons!" How _suspicious_ did that probably sound!?
> 'Calm, remain calm. There's a way to quench this fire, I'm sure!'
> Smiling, friendly, Clover approached the counter, "What my friends mean is, we're all collectors of sorts. We travel from shop to shop looking for things to add to our collections. We know it's late at night, but we got lost on our way to Denver and it seemed like such a shame to skip this shop after all the effort it took to get here! You're probably tired, so if you could point us in the direction of your nearest display case of assorted weapons and weapons-related paraphernalia, we would me most grateful."
> She allowed her eyes to twinkle, charming him. Then, she turned her head curtly to Ruby, whispering so that only she (and probably Koln) could here, "And no friend of mine is going to dress in secondhand pawn shop clothing. I'm getting you some real clothing whether you like it or not!"




Koln also whispers at Ruby, "I was thinking I should get weapons, I have the 'credentials' for them so as to not arouse suspicion... now I got you two asking for them as well?! And yeah, don't bother getting clothing here..." However, Koln knows that if things get weird, Clover could always just Command the clerk to sell them weapons, at a discount at that, but not for free, stealing is a sin afterall. Even if for some reason her ability fails, Clover still has the greatest power of all, a lot of money.

Koln looks back at the clerk and smiles. "Oh, almost forgot, also in the market for a Jericho 941 if you carry it, for some reason I've had some terrible luck tracking one down."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln also whispers at Ruby, "I was thinking I should get weapons, I have the 'credentials' for them so as to not arouse suspicion... now I got you two asking for them as well?! And yeah, don't bother getting clothing here..." However, Koln knows that if things get weird, Clover could always just Command the clerk to sell them weapons, at a discount at that, but not for free, stealing is a sin afterall. Even if for some reason her ability fails, Clover still has the greatest power of all, a lot of money.
> 
> Koln looks back at the clerk and smiles. "Oh, almost forgot, also in the market for a Jericho 941 if you carry it, for some reason I've had some terrible luck tracking one down."




The shop owner raises an eyebrow at you all. "This isn't exactly a gun shop you know..." he says to you. He eyes you over suspiciously and then laughs "Oh I get it! You must be some of them role-players! That would explain your funny clothes! I got some stuff you could probably use as props but I don't have any guns really, not modern ones anyway." He walks over to one of the glass shelves and points out an antique looking rifle "It's more of a decoration really but I'm sure you can find a way to load it with blanks. I wouldn't suggest walking around the streets with it either." Kip laughs again. He then puts his finger up as if remembering something "I almost forgot, we got these here fencing swords that someone brought in awhile back. Those would be perfect for you!" He starts moving around the room like he's fencing some imaginary foe.

Kip then turns to Ruby. "Speaking of clothes, you mentioned you were looking for something young lady?" He looks at Ruby up and down seeming to size her up "I have a few things that just might fit you." He leads her over to a clothing rack in the back corner of the store filled with women's clothing. The clothes aren't the exactly hip fashion but they are still in good quality considering they're used. Kip says to Ruby "That's a very lovely dress you have on, I'm afraid we don't have anything like that but we do have a variety of everyday dresses as well."

It was either this or he goes and calls 911 haha! For clothes just say what you want and he'll probably have it. For weapons, think normal everyday items.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The shop owner raises an eyebrow at you all. "This isn't exactly a gun shop you know..." he says to you. He eyes you over suspiciously and then laughs "Oh I get it! You must be some of them role-players! That would explain your funny clothes! I got some stuff you could probably use as props but I don't have any guns really, not modern ones anyway." He in awhile back. Those would be perfect for you!" He starts moviwalks over to one of the glass shelves and points out an antique looking rifle "It's more of a decoration really but I'm sure you can find a way to load it with blanks."
> It was either this or he goes and calls 911 haha! For clothes just say what you want and he'll probably have it. For weapons, think normal everyday items.




Koln looks down at the rifle. "Interesting, do you know what the original seller used this for? Was it for reenacting or just a show piece?" He wonders, trying to think about how much cleaning it would need. A rifle, although a bit old, would do the job...

How old is the rifle? Is it a Rev-war era smooth bore flint-lock musket? A 19th century lever-action repeating rifle? An M1 Garand straight out of WW2? 

Koln things for a moment about the fencing swords, it's better than his bare hands he guesses... although his strike would have to be so precise, or his undead victim would just shrug it off. He much prefered blades that also had slashing capability so it could both stab and decapitate with ease.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks down at the rifle. "Interesting, do you know what the original seller used this for? Was it for reenacting or just a show piece?" He wonders, trying to think about how much cleaning it would need. A rifle, although a bit old, would do the job...
> 
> How old is the rifle? Is it a Rev-war era smooth bore flint-lock musket? A 19th century lever-action repeating rifle? An M1 Garand straight out of WW2?
> 
> Koln things for a moment about the fencing swords, it's better than his bare hands he guesses... although his strike would have to be so precise, or his undead victim would just shrug it off. He much prefered blades that also had slashing capability so it could both stab and decapitate with ease.




Koln 

As you look at the rifle through the glass case you can tell that it's most likely from the Post Civil War era. It's a Winchester Model 1873. Horribly innaccurate, it can use .38 rounds normally found in revolver pistols.

Kip looks over at Koln from where he is standing next to Ruby. "The guy must've been using that as a show piece, it looks like it was never even used. The guy didn't even want a lot of money for it so either it isn't the real deal or he just didn't know the value of it."

Here is a picture of the gun. The rapiers are piercing weapons and in their current state they don't even have a point at the end.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The shop owner raises an eyebrow at you all. "This isn't exactly a gun shop you know..." he says to you. He eyes you over suspiciously and then laughs "Oh I get it! You must be some of them role-players! That would explain your funny clothes! I got some stuff you could probably use as props but I don't have any guns really, not modern ones anyway." He walks over to one of the glass shelves and points out an antique looking rifle "It's more of a decoration really but I'm sure you can find a way to load it with blanks. I wouldn't suggest walking around the streets with it either." Kip laughs again. He then puts his finger up as if remembering something "I almost forgot, we got these here fencing swords that someone brought in awhile back. Those would be perfect for you!" He starts moving around the room like he's fencing some imaginary foe.
> 
> Kip then turns to Ruby. "Speaking of clothes, you mentioned you were looking for something young lady?" He looks at Ruby up and down seeming to size her up "I have a few things that just might fit you." He leads her over to a clothing rack in the back corner of the store filled with women's clothing. The clothes aren't the exactly hip fashion but they are still in good quality considering they're used. Kip says to Ruby "That's a very lovely dress you have on, I'm afraid we don't have anything like that but we do have a variety of everyday dresses as well."
> 
> It was either this or he goes and calls 911 haha! For clothes just say what you want and he'll probably have it. For weapons, think normal everyday items.



Ruby thinks for a moment. She wasn't sure what she wanted, but she thought it would be fun to experiment at least. "Do you have any oriental clothing or collectible weapons. She remembered China and Japan from her fourth grade history and geography classes at the village. She admired the Samurai's sense of loyalty.


----------



## izillama

Clover pressed her lips together, fighting the urge to say, "Ruby! You already dress like an Amish freak. You really want to go ahead and dress like a samurai while you're at it!? Get some normal clothing already, for God's sake!'
But then, who was she to judge? She walked around in her Catholic school uniform like it was perfectly normal, after all.
'But still! Ruby, let me buy you some real clothes!'
Clover put her arms behind her back and eyed Ruby innocently, "Really, Ruby, I'll buy you clothes!"
Then, she whispered for only her friend to hear, "I will not let you be seen in public in this second-hand, over-priced-for-their-quality trash!"
Then, she paid attention to Koln talking to Kip and thought to herself, 'I'm not too sure if I should bother getting weapons. Heh, maybe I'm the type that makes a better cheerleader than a brawler. But still, wouldn't kill to be prepared...'
Out of the blue, she blurted, "Hey, do you have brass knuckles? Though of course maybe something a little more shiny and lady-like? Hey, a girl needs to be prepared for anything! Especially in a cold, cruel world like this..." She smiled at Kip innocently, charmingly, and, most of all, like a damsel in distress.
'At least those would be small and I could keep them in my purse.'
^.^

Maybe Clover can get her cat o nine tails dominatrix whip some other time, lol.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover pressed her lips together, fighting the urge to say, "Ruby! You already dress like an Amish freak. You really want to go ahead and dress like a samurai while you're at it!? Get some normal clothing already, for God's sake!'
> But then, who was she to judge? She walked around in her Catholic school uniform like it was perfectly normal, after all.
> 'But still! Ruby, let me buy you some real clothes!'
> Clover put her arms behind her back and eyed Ruby innocently, "Really, Ruby, I'll buy you clothes!"
> Then, she whispered for only her friend to hear, "I will not let you be seen in public in this second-hand, over-priced-for-their-quality trash!"
> Then, she paid attention to Koln talking to Kip and thought to herself, 'I'm not too sure if I should bother getting weapons. Heh, maybe I'm the type that makes a better cheerleader than a brawler. But still, wouldn't kill to be prepared...'
> Out of the blue, she blurted, "Hey, do you have brass knuckles? Though of course maybe something a little more shiny and lady-like? Hey, a girl needs to be prepared for anything! Especially in a cold, cruel world like this..." She smiled at Kip innocently, charmingly, and, most of all, like a damsel in distress.
> 'At least those would be small and I could keep them in my purse.'
> ^.^
> 
> Maybe Clover can get her cat o nine tails dominatrix whip some other time, lol.



Clover insisted again on buying Ruby clothes. Ruby finally stopped to think again, Clover has a better sense of style in this society so she should listen. Her curiosity has gotten out of hand at the moment. "Ok clover, you can help me out then," she said with a smile. "I like to see different things thats all.." she said with a shrug. "Maybe the weapons aren't that bad," she said hopefully. "Your idea of knuckle sounds pretty good too." She was trying not to get overexcited again.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



izillama said:


> Clover pressed her lips together, fighting the urge to say, "Ruby! You already dress like an Amish freak. You really want to go ahead and dress like a samurai while you're at it!? Get some normal clothing already, for God's sake!'
> But then, who was she to judge? She walked around in her Catholic school uniform like it was perfectly normal, after all.
> 'But still! Ruby, let me buy you some real clothes!'
> Clover put her arms behind her back and eyed Ruby innocently, "Really, Ruby, I'll buy you clothes!"
> Then, she whispered for only her friend to hear, "I will not let you be seen in public in this second-hand, over-priced-for-their-quality trash!"
> Then, she paid attention to Koln talking to Kip and thought to herself, 'I'm not too sure if I should bother getting weapons. Heh, maybe I'm the type that makes a better cheerleader than a brawler. But still, wouldn't kill to be prepared...'
> Out of the blue, she blurted, "Hey, do you have brass knuckles? Though of course maybe something a little more shiny and lady-like? Hey, a girl needs to be prepared for anything! Especially in a cold, cruel world like this..." She smiled at Kip innocently, charmingly, and, most of all, like a damsel in distress.
> 'At least those would be small and I could keep them in my purse.'
> ^.^




Kip looks at Clover rather puzzled. "We have pepper spray here. Wouldn't that be a little more suitable for a lady such as yourself? Anyway, there is a case over there with some pocket knives and I think there are brass knuckles in there. There are also some ninja star thingies that I'm sure would peak your interest hehe!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kip looks at Clover rather puzzled. "We have pepper spray here. Wouldn't that be a little more suitable for a lady such as yourself? Anyway, there is a case over there with some pocket knives and I think there are brass knuckles in there. There are also some ninja star thingies that I'm sure would peak your interest hehe!"




Koln stifles a chuckle at the thought of an Amish ninja. It might work, shuriken, kunai, kama and such are pretty nontechnological but effective. 
He does have some experience in bladed weapons, so he could show Ruby how/where to cut her target to facilitate the most pain/bleeding, however his knowledge of Eastern weapons is very limited. 

He looks down at the rifle, knowing it isn't very accurate but that is of little concern. For his current prey, he needs to be very close for it to be effective anyway. 

"Interesting, although it is hardly in pristine condition. I will need to remember to purchase a suitable cleaning rod... "

He sighs, wishing he could go back to his home. Koln was an avid collecter of books and weapons, both of which aided in doing the Lord's Work of course. Sadly, upon moving into his rectory he blessed it himself to make sure nothing corrupt could enter. How ironic that, because of that, he cannot safely enter his own home. He wonders what will happen once the Church realizes he's missing and a new, ignorant, priest moves in, shocked to find Koln's little cache.

He looks down again at the rifle and considers carrying it around disassembled or hiding it in his cloat or pant leg, but the former being a hastle especially in a fight, and the latter just uncomfortable. 

He scans the case, looking for anything smaller, specifically a revolver which he could easily carry around concealed and he wouldn't have to worry about collecting his own shell casings after murdering his target.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kip looks at Clover rather puzzled. "We have pepper spray here. Wouldn't that be a little more suitable for a lady such as yourself? Anyway, there is a case over there with some pocket knives and I think there are brass knuckles in there. There are also some ninja star thingies that I'm sure would peak your interest hehe!"




Clover smiled at Kip curtly, then walked over to said case, leaning down to look inside. She looked carefully for something pretty and shiny that could still pack a punch. Oh, and it had to be spotlessly clean, if possible!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled at Kip curtly, then walked over to said case, leaning down to look inside. She looked carefully for something pretty and shiny that could still pack a punch. Oh, and it had to be spotlessly clean, if possible!





Koln
[sblock]
You scan through all the cases but the closest thing you manage to find to a pistol is an air gun. It looks like it can take multiple forms of non-lethal ammo.
[/sblock]

Clover
[sblock]
You look through the case of various sharp things and come across a pair of brass knuckles with inlaid rhine stones spelling out the word "Bitch" on the top. It doesn't get much gaudier than that! 
[/sblock]

Ruby
[sblock]
Mixed in with all the knives that Clover is looking at are a few shurikens. They look like they could actually function. It looks like they come in packs of 12.
[/sblock]

While perusing through everything you also notice baseball bats, crowbars, and various other blunt and sharp objects that aren't weapons by nature but could be used as such.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You scan through all the cases but the closest thing you manage to find to a pistol is an air gun. It looks like it can take multiple forms of non-lethal ammo.
> [/sblock]
> 
> 
> While perusing through everything you also notice baseball bats, crowbars, and various other blunt and sharp objects that aren't weapons by nature but could be used as such.




He sighs, although a firearm is really what he needs to dispatch of his prey, the winchester rifle will also be very loud, and they need to limit the attention they receive. Perhaps he should save for a new shotgun.... he needs to keep it silent though as well.

Until then, he'd be unarmed, he needs something that he could use right now. He walks over to the shuriken case, noticing how comparably sharp they are... He likes their size and their adaptability. He could easily use them as small knives, or throw them.

"So... that Winchester rifle, nice old weapoon, a lot of history, how much? And these shuriken?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You scan through all the cases but the closest thing you manage to find to a pistol is an air gun. It looks like it can take multiple forms of non-lethal ammo.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Clover
> [sblock]
> You look through the case of various sharp things and come across a pair of brass knuckles with inlaid rhine stones spelling out the word "Bitch" on the top. It doesn't get much gaudier than that!
> [/sblock]
> 
> Ruby
> [sblock]
> Mixed in with all the knives that Clover is looking at are a few shurikens. They look like they could actually function. It looks like they come in packs of 12.
> [/sblock]
> 
> While perusing through everything you also notice baseball bats, crowbars, and various other blunt and sharp objects that aren't weapons by nature but could be used as such.



Ruby's eyes lit up at the sight of shuriken. "Pretty stars, shiny, they could work.." she said with a cheerful smile. "How much, how much!" she yipped as she pointed. She cleared her throat. "ahem, I mean, they look very nice, how much for one set?"
They look like fun to train with seeing that she can adapt to exotic weapons. Her time outdoors has allowed her to utilized different types of items.


----------



## izillama

> You look through the case of various sharp things and come across a pair of brass knuckles with inlaid rhine stones spelling out the word "Bitch" on the top. It doesn't get much gaudier than that!




*twitch* 'Hm... maybe it's fate...'
Clover straightened up, stretching her arms, "Yeah... um... no. I think I'll pass." She giggled a little, wondering if Koln or Ruby had noticed the irony like she had. But, the two of them seemed engrossed in the ninja throwing stars in the case, and Clover was happy that they seemed to be ignoring her for the moment.
Sighing, she backed up and ambled aimlessly around the pawn shop. While her two companions seemed completely enthralled in the weaponry at hand, Clover really found no need for them. She smirked a little, disgusted even with herself, 'Well, I'm sure those two would protect me anyway. They seem as loyal as dogs...'
After a second of processing what she had just thought, she suddenly covered her mouth in surprised embarrassment. Then, she decided to stand back and wait for Koln and Ruby to finish. Just stay out of the way and let the professionals handle this, right?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



Strider_Koln said:


> He sighs, although a firearm is really what he needs to dispatch of his prey, the winchester rifle will also be very loud, and they need to limit the attention they receive. Perhaps he should save for a new shotgun.... he needs to keep it silent though as well.
> 
> Until then, he'd be unarmed, he needs something that he could use right now. He walks over to the shuriken case, noticing how comparably sharp they are... He likes their size and their adaptability. He could easily use them as small knives, or throw them.
> 
> "So... that Winchester rifle, nice old weapoon, a lot of history, how much? And these shuriken?"




Kip goes over to the register behind the the thick glass. He looks at a list behind the counter. "Let me see here, that Winchester is a rare piece indeed. I'll part with it for $700. The shuriken are $20 a pack and you get 12."

I think that those knuckles would be awesome for Clover to have, I mean on a crit they have a chance to totally humiliate an opponent


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kip goes over to the register behind the the thick glass. He looks at a list behind the counter. "Let me see here, that Winchester is a rare piece indeed. I'll part with it for $700. The shuriken are $20 a pack and you get 12."
> 
> I think that those knuckles would be awesome for Clover to have, I mean on a crit they have a chance to totally humiliate an opponent




Koln thinks, looking at the gun... a brand new replica of it retails around $1000, nevermind the actual model, so $700 is more than fair... but he only has $318 on his person at the moment.

"Alright... a pack of shuriken will be fine..." Handing Kip a $20, and looking more at the knives...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln thinks, looking at the gun... a brand new replica of it retails around $1000, nevermind the actual model, so $700 is more than fair... but he only has $318 on his person at the moment.
> 
> "Alright... a pack of shuriken will be fine..." Handing Kip a $20, and looking more at the knives...




Kip rings up Koln "Heh he, thank you!" he says.

Koln looks at the knives through the glass case. They are mostly pocket knives but some are hunting knives which are larger. Koln is browsing when something catches his eye. There is an old leather whip hanging on the wall behind the knives. It looks to be made of some rather tough braided leather.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kip rings up Koln "Heh he, thank you!" he says.
> 
> Koln looks at the knives through the glass case. They are mostly pocket knives but some are hunting knives which are larger. Koln is browsing when something catches his eye. There is an old leather whip hanging on the wall behind the knives. It looks to be made of some rather tough braided leather.




Koln notices the whip, muttering to himself, "Ah... like that of the Belmont family..." He knows that, despite the whip's "soft" appearence, when used with enough power and precision it can deliver an incredibly shattering blow to the victim on the other side of it. Also, in short distances, its handle makes more a workable bashing weapon. Whips like this have been used before in slaying everything from people to vampires... "Interesting, and how much is the whip?" Koln asks as he pockets the shuriken in his coat.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kip goes over to the register behind the the thick glass. He looks at a list behind the counter. "Let me see here, that Winchester is a rare piece indeed. I'll part with it for $700. The shuriken are $20 a pack and you get 12."
> 
> I think that those knuckles would be awesome for Clover to have, I mean on a crit they have a chance to totally humiliate an opponent



Ruby produces a $50 bill from her hand sewn bag. That was the money she used to sell preserves on the farm. "May I have a set of 12 shu-rik-kens too please," she said as she slurred the foreign words clumsily. She was hoping that Koln would help her and Clover use bladed items and other weapons more tactfully. Looks like she has $30 left..She never knew money could go so quick around here...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln notices the whip, muttering to himself, "Ah... like that of the Belmont family..." He knows that, despite the whip's "soft" appearence, when used with enough power and precision it can deliver an incredibly shattering blow to the victim on the other side of it. Also, in short distances, its handle makes more a workable bashing weapon. Whips like this have been used before in slaying everything from people to vampires... "Interesting, and how much is the whip?" Koln asks as he pockets the shuriken in his coat.




"Interesting indeed." Kip says. "That whip was brought in by some really strange guy who said that he found it in a graveyard somewhere! Sounds like a  story to me!" Kip laughs and says "I'll give it to ya for $50, it is good craftsmanship no matter where it was found."

He also rings up Ruby for the shuriken and gives her change for her $50.


----------



## izillama

Bored, Clover began to wander around the pawn shop. Even though Koln and Ruby insisted on buying ninja throwing stars as weapons, Clover doubted that they would do her any good. 
Rounding a corner, she vaguely heard Koln and Kip begin to speak about a whip behind the counter. But Clover's attention was directed elsewhere. 
She smiled and stepped forward to one of the metal industrial shelves. 'Oooh...'
Clover reached out her hand and slipped her hand over the smooth case. Hard leather. Shiny. Steel studs on the side holding together the seams. Beautiful. And classy. 
Slowly, she unlatched it. The hinges must have been relatively new. The instrument inside was just as beautiful. Dark wood. Long, supple neck with a lovely corkscrew scroll. The belly and ribs was as shiny as a dining room table. She could practically see herself in it!
Giddy, Clover extracted the violin from its case, tentatively plucking at the strings. They were horribly out of tune. But with a little careful manipulation, this could just work.
She grinned back at the case and picked it up. It was heavy. Between its weight, how hard it was, and those lovely steel studs, this could certainly do some damage or at least stun someone, right? And no one seeing her walking around with a violin case on the street would ever be the wiser...

Hey, it could work! lol
Gunslinger Girl's Henrietta ftw ^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln opens his wallet once again, shoveling out two twenties and a ten. As he does he hears a giggle, looking down on the ten dollar bill, where Hamilton's mug shoud be sits a small blue imp. It winks at him, laughing and pointing, and bouncing about as if doing a dance. Forcing himself to not be taken into the madness, he rubs his eyes roughly with the back of his fists, the image soon fading away. When will his brain tire of mocking him...

(( Koln's imp of the perverse: One of these little guys: http://animeshots.org/shots/218.jpg ))

Koln hands Kip the money and happily takes his whip, able to roll it up and figures he can loop it through his belt under his cloak to conceal it. Quite happy with his purchase he boasts to Ruby, "You know, the tip of a bullwhip can travel about 950 miles an hour, which is more than enough to cut flesh and break bones!" Odd that a priest would speak with such joy about inflicting pain on others... The madness creeping around his demeanor noticibly... he is feeling hungry... if only Ruby wasn't also a vampire... His lips begin to slowly curl up revealing the tips of his fangs... he needs to bite something...

Fortunately Koln's attention is averted by noticing Clover picking up the violin. "Ah, it suits you Clover! Do you play?" He turns, smiling eagerly at her.


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded as she lugged the instrument over to the counter. She could tell that it had quite a bit of weight to it, but she hardly registered it in her new vampiric form.
She smiled at Koln, "Yes. I played up through tenth grade, but stopped to focus more on my studies." 
She blushed a little, "Not to brag, but I was actually quite good. If it weren't for the fact that I wanted to follow in my father's footsteps... well, maybe I would have been a professional muscisian. Who knows?" 
She laughed and placed the case on the counter, smiling at Kip, "And how much for this?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover nodded as she lugged the instrument over to the counter. She could tell that it had quite a bit of weight to it, but she hardly registered it in her new vampiric form.
> She smiled at Koln, "Yes. I played up through tenth grade, but stopped to focus more on my studies."
> She blushed a little, "Not to brag, but I was actually quite good. If it weren't for the fact that I wanted to follow in my father's footsteps... well, maybe I would have been a professional muscisian. Who knows?"
> She laughed and placed the case on the counter, smiling at Kip, "And how much for this?"




Koln smiles warmly, "Ah très bon, I cannot wait to hear what you know-" He stops, letting her speak, "_Wanted to follow in my father's footsteps.._."
That hit a nerve, Koln's expression saddening a bit, although  he tries to keep up his cheerful demeanor to not worry the girls. "Very good... I will be outside..." Koln turns briskly walking outside the pawn store and leaning up against the wall. He looks up at the stars overhead, wondering what kind of great hunter his father was, and if his own son was somewhere out there, vainly hoping to meet his own dad one day. 
What would he think of him now, or what curses does his own father shout from the depths of hell, he does not know. He moves to the side of the store, so the girls cannot see him from inside, bringing his own arm to his face he bites down... trying to keep his face covered as best as possible, trying to hide from everyone, even God if possible.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles warmly, "Ah très bon, I cannot wait to hear what you know-" He stops, letting her speak, "_Wanted to follow in my father's footsteps.._."
> That hit a nerve, Koln's expression saddening a bit, although  he tries to keep up his cheerful demeanor to not worry the girls. "Very good... I will be outside..." Koln turns briskly walking outside the pawn store and leaning up against the wall. He looks up at the stars overhead, wondering what kind of great hunter his father was, and if his own son was somewhere out there, vainly hoping to meet his own dad one day.
> What would he think of him now, or what curses does his own father shout from the depths of hell, he does not know. He moves to the side of the store, so the girls cannot see him from inside, bringing his own arm to his face he bites down... trying to keep his face covered as best as possible, trying to hide from everyone, even God if possible.



"whips sound painful,but i would have never thought they would be dangerous like that?!" Ruby said in shock. There were so many new things to learn of this world. She smiled at clover when hearing about the violin. "I can't wait to hear you play it Clover," she said cheerfully. She watched as Koln excused himself. "I think I'm just about done too. What do you think we should do next?" she asked curiously as she waited for Clover to purchase the instrument.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



izillama said:


> Clover nodded as she lugged the instrument over to the counter. She could tell that it had quite a bit of weight to it, but she hardly registered it in her new vampiric form.
> She smiled at Koln, "Yes. I played up through tenth grade, but stopped to focus more on my studies."
> She blushed a little, "Not to brag, but I was actually quite good. If it weren't for the fact that I wanted to follow in my father's footsteps... well, maybe I would have been a professional muscisian. Who knows?"
> She laughed and placed the case on the counter, smiling at Kip, "And how much for this?"




Kip takes the violin from Clover and looks it over. "This really is a nice instrument" he says. He runs the bow over the strings and a totally out of tune note that hurts the ears is produced. "Ah, never was too good with instruments heh heh!" he says rather embarrassed as he puts it back in the case. "This here will run you $130".


----------



## izillama

Clover resisted the urge to blurt out, "Are you _kidding_?"
She thought about the mere $127 that she had in her wallet and sighed. It wasn't that she couldn't use her credit card for this, but she didn't think that anyone needed to know that she was in a pawn shop this late at night buying something for $130. 
Putting on the serious air of a collector, she leaned against the counter business-like. She looked at him pointedly and they locked eyes, 
"Kip. You and I both know that that's _far_ from the fair asking price for this piece of junk! Look at the leather on the case: it's cracked and starting to mold. I'd have to replace it before the year is out. The inner lining is also so dingy that, well, I might as buy a new case for this thing, huh? As for the violin itself, please, you _know_ that the body of the instrument as seen better days. When was this made? The 40s? 50s? I'm sure I could go to the shop down hte street and it would be appraised at no more than $50! Heh, I'm sorry, Kip, but I think that it's only fair for you to sell this thing to me for around... say... $75?"
She stared at him and waited for him to counter-offer.

Mesmerize!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Krazy Kip's Pawn Shop*



izillama said:


> Clover resisted the urge to blurt out, "Are you _kidding_?"
> She thought about the mere $127 that she had in her wallet and sighed. It wasn't that she couldn't use her credit card for this, but she didn't think that anyone needed to know that she was in a pawn shop this late at night buying something for $130.
> Putting on the serious air of a collector, she leaned against the counter business-like. She looked at him pointedly and they locked eyes,
> "Kip. You and I both know that that's _far_ from the fair asking price for this piece of junk! Look at the leather on the case: it's cracked and starting to mold. I'd have to replace it before the year is out. The inner lining is also so dingy that, well, I might as buy a new case for this thing, huh? As for the violin itself, please, you _know_ that the body of the instrument as seen better days. When was this made? The 40s? 50s? I'm sure I could go to the shop down hte street and it would be appraised at no more than $50! Heh, I'm sorry, Kip, but I think that it's only fair for you to sell this thing to me for around... say... $75?"
> She stared at him and waited for him to counter-offer.
> 
> Mesmerize!




Kip's Will Save
1d20 -2 → [16,-2] = (14)

rats, lost by 1  
You can't exactly lean over the counter though because of the wall of glass in front.

Kip seems to space out for a moment and then says "$75.....$75 sounds fine...yes. I guess it is a little beat up." He rings Clover out and then all of a sudden goes back to his outgoing self. He looks at his watch and says to Clover and Ruby "Well ladies it's been fun but it's time to close shop! Be careful out there you hear? It can get a little rough out there at this hour. Have fun with your role-playing, just don't take out someone's eye or something heh heh!" 

You leave the store with your new found weapons and violin in hand. Kip locks the shop's door and closes the gate behind it after everyone is outside leaving you all on the street once again. Across the street you can see a rather happy and passed out bum sitting against a building with a paper bag in his hand.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Grunting he pushes his fangs deeper, and deeper, the pain distracts him from the madness, but his life-blood tastes more like, well, dead-blood, not satisfying him at all. All around him he hears laughing, images flickering in front of him as if coming from an old-time projecter, the pig-taield girl providing the music on a piano as he sees himself trying to set fire to the hobo, hurling apples at the elderly while screaming Bible verses in Latin, thrusting a stake through the bloodied heart of a toaster-oven that he thinks is a devil, driving a schoolbus off a ramp through a pyramid of flaming televisions that all flicker with images of green clovers and bright rubies, and eagerly opening a coffin laying on an hill in an old countryside
only to find the ashes of two lovers...and rather...heretics. Damned stupid desert birds that keep flying into the thorns... 
It all confuses him, excites him, angers him... and he feels hungry...

 He looks up under his hat with piercing green eyes locked onto the passed out bum on the street. His lips curl back, like an angry wolf ready to bite, but his maniacal hungry rage is interrupted by a squeak and the feeling of fur on his cheek. He violently turns his head to his shoulder, and is now eye to eye with Socrates, whom just looks up at him as if to say "You're better than this, knock it off." Embaressed, he nods, his face calming as he picks up the small white rat, nuzzling him to his cheek. "Thank you..."

Koln waves, happily meeting the girls outside of the store with Socrates on his shoulder. By his demeanor he looks fine but you cannot help but wonder at the small drops of blood on the pavement that lead up to him. 
"So, are we all set? Interesting choice going for a violin Clover, I pray you do not try to use it as a weapon."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Koln waves, happily meeting the girls outside of the store with Socrates on his shoulder. By his demeanor he looks fine but you cannot help but wonder at the small drops of blood on the pavement that lead up to him.
> "So, are we all set? Interesting choice going for a violin Clover, I pray you do not try to use it as a weapon."




Ruby and Clover meet Koln outside, but something seems amiss. She smells the scent of rust in the air, which then pulls her head in several directions. She finally looks down and notices the drops of crimson. "Are you ok Koln, have you fed on someone while we were inside?" she questioned in a slight panic. "I know the last fight took alot out of us and you were using your newfound disciplines as well." She stepped closer to him and squinted to see if he was hiding something. Koln liked to put on a cheerful face even in sour times.


----------



## izillama

> Koln waves, happily meeting the girls outside of the store with Socrates on his shoulder. By his demeanor he looks fine but you cannot help but wonder at the small drops of blood on the pavement that lead up to him.
> "So, are we all set? Interesting choice going for a violin Clover, I pray you do not try to use it as a weapon."




Clover pursed her lips, "As if I would do something like that. This thing is a _beauty_! A real collector's item. I'm finding a safe place for it ASAP. The case, on the other hand, is a different story..." 
She laughed, then noticed the blood that seemed to follow Koln like a crimson shadow. But Ruby seemed to voice both of their concerns at that moment, "Are you okay, Koln? Have you fed on someone while we were inside? I know the last fight took a lot out of us and you were using your new found disciplines as well."
Clover nodded. She stared at her friend in concern, but didn't want to annoy him by reiterating what Ruby had just said. Instead, she quietly voiced another concern, "Koln... the last thing you had to eat was a _cow_. Are you okay? Do you need..." Her voice trailed off, not really wanting to ask if he needed blood.


----------



## Strider_Koln

As Ruby steps forward Koln instinctively steps back, stammering out a response, "Oh.. it's nothing, I uh, just tripped, and cut myself on the pavement..." Ruby should scense that the scent is strongest at his arm. "No, I do not need blood right now... that's the last thing I need...I thank you both for your concern though." Nothing could be farther from the truth... he is growing weaker, and his brain has been openly taunting him about it. However he keeps telling himself that he's fine. The last time he fed was with Ruby, and Ruby thus far seems okay, so he should be too... right?


----------



## izillama

At Koln's shaky response (and obvious aversion to Ruby), Clover placed her hands on her hips and chastised him like a repremanding mother who had just caught her son in a lie, "_Koln Clergue_...! Tell me the truth right now: are you or are you not hungry?!" 

Mesmerize! I think that Koln needs to make a will save here  Don't forget your minuses for me being a ventrue. Woot! ^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> At Koln's shaky response (and obvious aversion to Ruby), Clover placed her hands on her hips and chastised him like a repremanding mother who had just caught her son in a lie, "_Koln Clergue_...! Tell me the truth right now: are you or are you not hungry?!"
> 
> Mesmerize! I think that Koln needs to make a will save here  Don't forget your minuses for me being a ventrue. Woot! ^.^




Meh, too annoying to roll dice and figure out my pluses and minuses, let's just say you win.

Koln answers in a monotone voice, "Yes Clover, but I need to feed to silence my head... it won't stop bothering me unless I drown those nagging voices in blood once again... silence them if only for another night... and yea, I am hungry..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Meh, too annoying to roll dice and figure out my pluses and minuses, let's just say you win.
> 
> Koln answers in a monotone voice, "Yes Clover, but I need to feed to silence my head... it won't stop bothering me unless I drown those nagging voices in blood once again... silence them if only for another night... and yea, I am hungry..."




You check your cell phones (those who have them) and can see that it is now 5 after 11. Clover knows that the bus will arrive at the mall in 15 minutes and that it will be the last bus.

As you are talking the bum lying against the wall lets out a large belch. He tosses the now empty bottle into the alleyway behind him saying "Good.....good booze.....hic" and then slumps over and resumes snoring.


----------



## izillama

And awkward silence passed through the group. All they could hear were the sounds of the environment. The wind whispering around buildings and drawing the scent of hundreds of life forms straight to their sensitive noses. It was a cool night, and the air was pure. It was easy to feel. 
To keep from looking at the others, Clover momentarily distracted herself by looking at her cell phone.
The face lit up and proudly pronounced: 11:05PM.
The silence continued, and she looked uneasily back at the other two. 
A war was going on. Clover mad at Koln for being a hypocrite (after all, she had all too easily given into her own hunger). Koln stoic and silent, mustering all of his strength to keep from alerting the girls to danger. Ruby caught between the two, and still waiting for Clover's direction from earlier. 
After quite too many moments had passed, Clover finally nodded resolutely. She beckened to Ruby with a tip of her head, "Come on, Ruby. I want to catch the next bus back to the school. I need to see if I can switch some of my classes around before tomorrow, since I don't want to _fail_."
She laughed, awkwardly, for Ruby's sake. Then, she nodded curtly at Koln and tossed him the key to her room, "Koln. We'll see you later, okay?" 'Be safe.'
She hoped that if she and Ruby went away, he would be free to do what he had to do. He seemed somber, and perhaps some time apart from them would do him some good. He could hunt, if he had to, and not worry about the two of them. 
She just hoped that he wouldn't do anything... well... _insane_, and end up costing the three of them more than they could ever afford. 
She thought back to Tony. Lie low, or be destroyed. 
Again, she beckoned to her Amish friend, "Off we go, Ruby!"
^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln

*Koln's night out!*



izillama said:


> He would be free to do what he had to do. He seemed somber, and perhaps some time apart from them would do him some good. He could hunt, if he had to, and not worry about the two of them.
> She just hoped that he wouldn't do anything... well... _insane_, and end up costing the three of them more than they could ever afford.
> She thought back to Tony. Lie low, or be destroyed.
> Again, she beckoned to her Amish friend, "Off we go, Ruby!"
> ^.^*




Koln catches the key in his hand, "Thank you Clover, for understanding." He smiles at her, taking off his collar and giving it to Ruby. "I will need to appear casual... I do not want my collar to be stained with blood, you understand..." 
He then turns, thinking about how great she is for understanding that there are certain things he has to do that he cannot have them around to see, namely slay Tony and burn that club to the ground.  Koln starts to  happily hum "ode to joy" as he walks off into the night as Clover is probably left to wonder, "What madness did I just unleash upon the city of Denver?"

As Koln walks he scans his surroundings, mostly all the businesses here having shut down, save for a local convenience store. He pays it little mind until his keen senses pick up a familiar laugh...  This takes his mind off of his goal and he walks inside to investigate.

I will break here, give you guys a chance to post. I got a lot of stuff planned, busy night ahead for our hero.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln catches the key in his hand, "Thank you Clover, for understanding." He smiles at her, taking off his collar and giving it to Ruby. "I will need to appear casual... I do not want my collar to be stained with blood, you understand..."
> He then turns, thinking about how great she is for understanding that there are certain things he has to do that he cannot have them around to see, namely slay Tony and burn that club to the ground.  Koln starts to  happily hum "ode to joy" as he walks off into the night as Clover is probably left to wonder, "What madness did I just unleash upon the city of Denver?"
> 
> As Koln walks he scans his surroundings, mostly all the businesses here having shut down, save for a local convenience store. He pays it little mind until his keen senses pick up a familiar laugh...  This takes his mind off of his goal and he walks inside to investigate.
> 
> I will break here, give you guys a chance to post. I got a lot of stuff planned, busy night ahead for our hero.




Oh great, now what am I supposed to do with that!

I don't know what Koln is about to see but what is actually inside the convenience store are your typical products and of course a slushie machine with various flavors. There is a man of Indian decent behind the counter and a group of scruffy-looking kids in the corner of the store near the door talking amongst themselves. They smell of young, fiery blood full of energy.


----------



## izillama

Watching Koln walk off, perfectly "normal", whistling like a man casually out for a stroll, Clover couldn't help feeling a pit build up in her stomach. She fought the momentary urge to call him back, but she knew that it would do no good.
It was better if she and Ruby let him be. If just for a little bit.
In some ways, Koln was more mature than she and Ruby put together. And, Clover concluded, that he would most likely make it back to the dorm with no problem. She hoped.
Clover began to walk in the other direction, back towards the mall to catch the bus. She heard Ruby's soft pitter-patter footsteps a foot or so behind her, but mostly she felt alone. They didn't speak for some time, but when they found themselves at the bus stop with fifteen minutes to spare, having walked quickly, Clover found it appropriate to break the silence. It had been nagging Clover for a while now. Ever since they had begun to talk about families.
Carefully, she turned to her Amish friend and asked, "Ruby? I've wanted to ask you. But Koln get a little touchy whenever we bring it up. Um... your _family_. I mean... where do they think you _are_?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Watching Koln walk off, perfectly "normal", whistling like a man casually out for a stroll, Clover couldn't help feeling a pit build up in her stomach. She fought the momentary urge to call him back, but she knew that it would do no good.
> It was better if she and Ruby let him be. If just for a little bit.
> In some ways, Koln was more mature than she and Ruby put together. And, Clover concluded, that he would most likely make it back to the dorm with no problem. She hoped.
> Clover began to walk in the other direction, back towards the mall to catch the bus. She heard Ruby's soft pitter-patter footsteps a foot or so behind her, but mostly she felt alone. They didn't speak for some time, but when they found themselves at the bus stop with fifteen minutes to spare, having walked quickly, Clover found it appropriate to break the silence. It had been nagging Clover for a while now. Ever since they had begun to talk about families.
> Carefully, she turned to her Amish friend and asked, "Ruby? I've wanted to ask you. But Koln get a little touchy whenever we bring it up. Um... your _family_. I mean... where do they think you _are_?"



Ruby reluctantly let Koln go without resistance. Clover was right, he had to do what was best and we would only hinder his performance. She watched sadly as Koln nonchalantly walked on his way towards the convenience store, feeling a sour pit in her gut. As she and Clover walked, Ruby's worries kept building up and kept her silent most of the time. That was until Clover asked about.. her family. 
Ruby's pace suddenly slowed and she gradually spoke. "I know they are still back in Wisconsin as always. Whoever leaves the village is somewhat shunned, almost like turning their back on them like turning their back on faith," she said with a slight frown."I know they would still love me, but I wouldn't want them to see me like this, ever.."It would seem as if the devil himself has captured me and spat in their face if I returned.." she looked down. "_One_from my family has left already, I will not see them dissapionted again..." she shook her head as she tried to suddenly change the subject. "There is something I must talk with you about Clover.." she said as she locked eyes with her gently full of sorrow. "...what made you want to end your life? Please, I want to understand," she said in endearment.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Oh great, now what am I supposed to do with that!
> 
> I don't know what Koln is about to see but what is actually inside the convenience store are your typical products and of course a slushie machine with various flavors. There is a man of Indian decent behind the counter and a group of scruffy-looking kids in the corner of the store near the door talking amongst themselves. They smell of young, fiery blood full of energy.




Hehe, no worries, I got this.
Just sit back and enjoy. Koln is making popcorn if you want some.


As soon as Koln enters the store the laughter stops, but he remains cautious. Everyone in the store watches him carefully, indeed he does stick  out, even when he's not dressed as a priest, but he remains focused. He then stops dead in his tracks, noticing a building black mist behind one of the freezer doors. In a matter of seconds, instead of ice cream, a tall ominous figure looms, pressing his long boney fingers to the glass door, opening it, his chocolate-brown cloak brushing over the floor as he glides past the freezer, grinning a fanged smile at Koln. "Ah, at last, we meet again, Kolnyr. I look forward to tasting your blood."

Koln, backs up, startled by what's going on. In the metal of a nearby shelf he sees his strangely fangless reflection. He barely has time to contemplate how he became human again before he hears a voice scream "Catch!" Koln  instinctively reaches out his hand, grabbing the Winchester rifle, and giving Crazy Kip who now stands in the corner, munching a hotdog, a thumbs up. Then he faces the Count, cocking  the rifle quickly with one hand, the gun whips around in a circular motion, and stops pointed at the target's head. "Come get some."

Before the Count can move Koln had emptied five rounds into the target, missing his head, but dropping him through a number of well placed shots to his chest. Koln then approaches the fallen foe, dropping the gun and reaching for something sharp, his shuriken, to finish the job... However as he approaches the Count's body seems to somehow "phase" right through the floor. Stupidly, Koln steps forward, and falls right through the floor, passing through it as if he were a ghost.

His eyes slowly open, coming too, but only seeing darkness. He tries to stretch out but can't, he's confined, the air is thin, he repeatedly beats his fists around in a frenzied panic, eventually smashing through the wood with his legs, pushing the lid off and sits up in his coffin. His eyes take a moment to adjust to the flickering torches on the stone walls, illuminating the gates, bones, and chains... the stench of death and decay is in the air as he steps out of his coffin in the strangely familiar dungeon. 

The gate opens on the far wall, the Count stepping in, barking out, "Does it look familiar Kolnyr, or should I say... Pierre? Ha! I know all about you... I'm shocked you weren't damned sooner, with what happened with that werewolf you were supposed to hunt... or what you did to those teenage witches!"
Koln growls, storms up to the Count, angrily delivering a a front kick, followed by an outside crescent kick, two roundhouses, and a right uppercut, after each one the Count just laughs and laughs and laughs, standing upright. "Pathetic!" Smashing Koln with the back of his hand, sending him flying back painfully into a wall. Something sharp seems to have cut him as Koln's body slumps to the floor he leaves a crimson trail on the wall. 

The Count then cockily saunters up to the fallen hunter.. just he opportunity Koln needs! In a flash a shurken rips through the air, piercing the Count right in the eye socket, Koln quickly climbing to his feet and kicks, stomping the shuriken deeper into the vampire's skull with the heel of his boot. Angry, the Count flicks his wrist, creating a small wave of chocolate bats to distract Koln as he pulls the shuriken free from his bloodied face. "Gah... Ha... is that it, hunter?!"
"No, not until I send you to hell in the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Sprit!" Koln sharlply replies, brandishing his new whip, and waving on the Count, taunting him.

Meanwhile, back in reality, the patrons of the store stare confusedly at Koln as he rolls around on the floor, legs kicking out every which way, knocking over shelves as he clutches a box of "Count Chocula," spilling cereal all over the place. They scratch their heads, trying to make sense of Koln's frantic gibberish until the clerk, finally getting up his nerve, grabs Koln by his arms and, with the help of the other patrons, tosses him out onto the street.

With a sigh, Koln brushes himself off and continues walking into the night. "You got lucky this time Count... We will meet again."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality, the patrons of the store stare confusedly at Koln as he rolls around on the floor, legs kicking out every which way, knocking over shelves as he clutches a box of "Count Chocula," spilling cereal all over the place. They scratch their heads, trying to make sense of Koln's frantic gibberish until the clerk, finally getting up his nerve, grabs Koln by his arms and, with the help of the other patrons, tosses him out onto the street.
> 
> With a sigh, Koln brushes himself off and continues walking into the night. "You got lucky this time Count... We will meet again."




LMAO, wow... 

Koln walks away after being throw out of the store by a rather angry store clerk. As he's walking down the street he feels eyes on the back of his head. He can see the group of kids who were in the store before walking down the street behind him, there are three of them. They are snickering and Koln is certain that they are laughing at him. One of them even has a shopping bag that Koln can hear laughter coming from.


----------



## izillama

> "_One_from my family has left already, I will not see them dissapionted again..." she shook her head as she tried to suddenly change the subject. "There is something I must talk with you about Clover.." she said as she locked eyes with her gently full of sorrow. "...what made you want to end your life? Please, I want to understand," she said in endearment.



Clover wasn't surprised that Ruby had asked her this. She had known that it was coming, but that didn't make it any more pleasant. Clasping her hands, she sat down on the bench at the bus stop. Her back was straight as a board, her legs crossed at the ankles. She put herself back in the mindset of Catholic school.
She nodded, "Have you... have you ever studied for a test, Ruby? I mean, _really_ studied? You stay up all night. Go to the tutor. Brush off all your friends to flip through flashcards. And then you turn up to school on the day of the test. Go to class. And then... you realized that the class you studied for was actually the _wrong_  class. You had a test in English, not math. And you haven't cracked a book open in a week?"
She didn't look at Ruby. It was tough putting it all into words.
"I've... spent my entire life being _perfect_. Not a perfectionist, mind you, but just in that I can do no wrong. My grades are perfect. So is my attendance. I was praised by everyone. Idolized. Everyone wanted to be me. I mean, I really do see myself as a humble person, Ruby, but I think that, really, I enjoyed the attention."
She halted herself. 'Wow, that sounds really... _terrible_. I must sound like the most selfish person in the world...'
"And then, I went off to college. I was like, okay, everything I've learned up until now I can apply here. I'll still be popular. I'll still be successful!
Clover found herself getting a little too animated, and she restrained herself, staring straight in front of her at a point on the ground. Her voice was bitter, "But you know what they say about the best made plans of mice and men. I had spent so much time being successful in an all-girl's Catholic school, always being my teachers' and my parents' _pet_, that I had never learned _anything_! I was a complete fish out of water. My values were completely different than the values of my peers. I couldn't relate to any of them. The harder I tried, the harder it was to fit in. 
"I realized that my perfect life, one that I and others had valued... really... was worth _nothing_.
"Who was I to impose on my peers?" she hissed. "Who was I to make them feel inferior, even if I wasn't trying? I felt guilty for being alive. For wasting everyone's time. I stayed up at night, staring at the ceiling, thinking about how many people in the world there are and how insignificant I really am. I felt small and alone. Seeing Mindy going out every night with her friends, coming back drunk and spewing vomit, I wanted no part of it. But I wanted to be invited. But I didn't know how! I didn't know anything! I'm just a stupid girl who's gone to Catholic school all her life and now doesn't even know how to talk to _guys_!" Angry, she punched the wooden bench. It splintered, but didn't break.
"What good am I with no real life skills. I had been like a puppet. Get up. Go to school. Come home. Study. Go to bed. Repeat. My father wanted me to be happy. But he thought that my happy was following what he did. But I don't like it. I don't like it at all. Banking? Business? I just happen to be _good_ at it. But I don't know what I want! Is it that? I don't _know_. I don't know anything about myself, because all I know is what I've been told. I have no personality. No worth. My dad used to call me his little China Doll. I would sit and be quiet. Be rigid. Be perfect and pretty. But there was nothing going on in my head. I have no thoughts of my own. No _life_!"
She grew quiet again and bowed her head, defeated, "I know what they say about suicide. It's selfish. My mother, you know, she can't have children anymore. It was a miracle that _I_ survived being born. She loves me very much. She would be so sad to see me go. But... I felt like I couldn't do it anymore. And every time I thought like _that_, I grew more depressed. 
"A complete downward spiral. Once I let it get a hold of me, there was no escape.
"I... wanted to die. I wanted to end it all. Even I can't really pinpoint it, Ruby. I can't really explain _why_. It's stupid. It was a stupid reason. And now," she clenched her fist that had just splintered the bench. She saw her veins showing blue through her paper-thin, super pale skin, "and now I'm as good as _dead_. I was ruined either way, wasn't I? Fate. I was going to jump off of a building on Halloween night. I wanted to, though looking back on it now, I don't know if I would have had the _courage_ to. Instead, I got turned into the undead. Heh, that's pretty _funny_, isn't it?"
She grew quiet, squinting her eyes shut in pain. She had never said anything like that to someone before. She had never admitted a weakness. But Koln and Ruby, she felt, could be her outlet. Ruby had sat there listening. She hadn't tried to stop her. 
Clover was so grateful.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> She grew quiet, squinting her eyes shut in pain. She had never said anything like that to someone before. She had never admitted a weakness. But Koln and Ruby, she felt, could be her outlet. Ruby had sat there listening. She hadn't tried to stop her.
> Clover was so grateful.




Ruby listened earnestly as Clover told her story while desperatly trying to contain her anger. She paused for a few seconds and the gently placed her powder ivory hand on her clenched fist. "Now I truly see Clover.." she began softly, trying not to get emotional herself. "I understand that pleasing others is really trying when you want what is best for yourself. I might not know about universities and competitive exams, but I do know that there is nothing wrong with wanting to be accepted and loved at your best..." 
    "One of my brothers, Jeb. (Jebodiah), is an exceptionally strong man out of all the other villagers, but he was also gentle in the heart. The other men would be jealous and would always challenge him to oxen plow pulls and the like. They said he was too prideful, which is a sin. One night, a neighbor's barn was on fire due to a tipped propane lantern. Everyone scrambled to get the animals out but realized one of their own family was still inside. Jeb ran inside the barn to notice a man stuck underneath a firey hay wheelbarrow. He realized it was one of the men that bullied him. Jeb could have easily left him to burn for his cruelness and state he was too late, but instead he lifted the wheelbarrow above his head and carried him to safety. The villagers soon knew Jeb to be stronger in heart instad of body."
  She looked into Clover's eyes. "You see, I see a light in you out of the dark shadows that your mind tells you. You have strong empathy that outshines anything else. Your concern for Suzy.. for us.. your parents.. even your peers. You have one of the Lord's marvelous gifts Clover. And you also have the strength of a leader, a role model in your heart, even before you transformed. Even leaders have imperfections, but I see you with a perfect heart..." she said with a tint of red film in her eyes. She slowly hugged clover as if to seal what she felt about her the entire time...


----------



## izillama

Clover quietly shook her head, mumbling quietly, "Thank you, but you give me too much credit."
She shut her eyes and inclined her head towards the sky. The bus seemed ages off. She could afford to indulge one other fact.
"You know, Ruby, my name _isn't_ 'Clover.' I'm really Angelica. That's what I was baptized. I answer to Angelica, Angie, Ang... any variation. But I caught my nickname back in middle school. My mother came up with it. She said I was so lucky. One in a million. I had the luckiest life a girl could ask for. I had been _born_, something the doctors had thought I wouldn't survive back when my mother had given birth to me. One day, she just came out and said, 'You're like my little clover!' And, it stuck. My friends started to call me that. At first, it bothered me. But then, it made me special. It made me stick out. How many Angelicas were there in my class? Several. How many Clover's? Heh, just me. It was nice, being different. My class was _all_ smart. We _all_ got great grades. Albeit, I had the highest, but there was nothing special in that. Just the name. After a few years of calling me Clover, my mother took it a step farther. It hearkened back to her Irish roots. Her Clover. Her Trinity. Her own little Catholic miracle."
She laughed, remembering brightly how cool her mother had thought it was. Catherine Edwards was _deeply_ religious, after all. Then, Clover mellowed. She smiled, though somberly.
"But do you know what a clover really is? You probably do. You lived on a farm. Clovers are _animal fodder_. They're grown for the benefit of the cows and whatever other animals there are. They're mowed down every other day during the summer. Trampled over by children on Easter morning. Clovers contain trace amounts of _morphine_. Painkiller. That said, clovers are meant to be used. They're not special. They're not unique. They're everwhere. Existing for the benefit of others.
"My classmates in high school idolized me. But really, I know now that they would never want to _be_ me. I advocated for them. I spoke out for them. I took the heat for them. So at the end of the day, I guess I was just what helped them grow, and they were the ones that got to use me. Lucky? Maybe in some ways. But more like a host to a group of parasites."
She smiled warmly at Ruby, "But I made my peace with that. I was useful, though more _used_. However, what I absolutely couldn't stand was not having any usefulness whatsoever once I got here."
She sighed peacefully, and reflected, "Your brother sounds like a good man. A better person than I could ever be. If the circumstances were a little _different_," she indicated herself, pointing out the fact that she was no longer human, ", I wish that I could have met him."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> She sighed peacefully, and reflected, "Your brother sounds like a good man. A better person than I could ever be. If the circumstances were a little different," she indicated herself, pointing out the fact that she was no longer human, ", I wish that I could have met him."




Ruby nodded in response and smiles. She was glad she was feeling at least a little better. "I apologize, I remember hearing your real name earlier, but I thought you just preferred to be called Clover. I do know about the medicinal effects of clover in usefulness, however I also see the potential in its simplistic beauty as well. The symmetrical heart shapes, it's soft texture, especially when rubbing it against one's cheek, the subtle green shades that range from sea foam to emerald.. I guess I always loved the beauty of nature in its simplist forms. The clovers have a purpose as we all do. As for your classmates, you can lead a horse to water but it doesn't mean it would drink it. Your intentions seem very good to me"
She chuckled and playfully but gently elbowed Angie/Clover's side. "You know, if you need to sit back and watch us lead the way once in a while, have some fun, especially when Koln comes up with an idea." : 3


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby listened earnestly as Clover told her story while desperatly trying to contain her anger. She paused for a few seconds and the gently placed her powder ivory hand on her clenched fist. "Now I truly see Clover.." she began softly, trying not to get emotional herself. "I understand that pleasing others is really trying when you want what is best for yourself. I might not know about universities and competitive exams, but I do know that there is nothing wrong with wanting to be accepted and loved at your best..."
> "One of my brothers, Jeb. (Jebodiah), is an exceptionally strong man out of all the other villagers, but he was also gentle in the heart. The other men would be jealous and would always challenge him to oxen plow pulls and the like. They said he was too prideful, which is a sin. One night, a neighbor's barn was on fire due to a tipped propane lantern. Everyone scrambled to get the animals out but realized one of their own family was still inside. Jeb ran inside the barn to notice a man stuck underneath a firey hay wheelbarrow. He realized it was one of the men that bullied him. Jeb could have easily left him to burn for his cruelness and state he was too late, but instead he lifted the wheelbarrow above his head and carried him to safety. The villagers soon knew Jeb to be stronger in heart instad of body."
> She looked into Clover's eyes. "You see, I see a light in you out of the dark shadows that your mind tells you. You have strong empathy that outshines anything else. Your concern for Suzy.. for us.. your parents.. even your peers. You have one of the Lord's marvelous gifts Clover. And you also have the strength of a leader, a role model in your heart, even before you transformed. Even leaders have imperfections, but I see you with a perfect heart..." she said with a tint of red film in her eyes. She slowly hugged clover as if to seal what she felt about her the entire time...




The bus quietly rolls up to the curb as Ruby hugs Clover and memories of Jebodiah unfurl. You both enter the bus and the doors shut behind you. You can't help but think of Koln as he wanders the streets of Denver. Clover knows that this is the last bus so he'll probably need to catch a cab or walk, neither of which are pleasant ways to travel in Denver at night.


----------



## izillama

Clover and Ruby settled down into their seats as the bus began to rumble away. She smiled to her friend, "No, I don't mind being called Clover. After all this time, I actually prefer it." ^.^
As the bus continued, she found herself staring out the window, wondering what Koln was up to and if he had satisfied his thirst yet, "Hm... you don't think Koln's done anything to get himself into trouble yet, do you? I mean, he's far from stupid! But I wonder if it was the best idea to send someone so _unstable_ out into Denver at this time of night. Especially with no way back to campus."
She looked at her friend, "Ruby? You don't seem to be too saddened by all of _this_. Do you mind being a vampire? I mean, I know there are countless drawbacks. But really, is it so bad? You seem the only one among us who doesn't wish that they could jump out of their own skin."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> LMAO, wow...
> 
> Koln walks away after being throw out of the store by a rather angry store clerk. As he's walking down the street he feels eyes on the back of his head. He can see the group of kids who were in the store before walking down the street behind him, there are three of them. They are snickering and Koln is certain that they are laughing at him. One of them even has a shopping bag that Koln can hear laughter coming from.




Koln hears the laughing echoing in his ears, so loud to him it's painful, even the bag is having a good laugh at his expense! He contemplates turning, his fists shaking in anger, those ungrateful bastards! He just saved the entire store from Count Chocula, and they laugh at him?! No...Koln remembers, no that was not reality... Embaressed Koln starts to briskly walk, then run out of their sight, turning a corner and sitting under a tree. He takes off his hat as he places Socrates on his shoulder. Looking up at the waning moon, obscured by the bare branches of the tree, he wonders how long must he suffer until it all stops...

Perhaps he should head back, although the night is still young, he is too filled with self-loathing to do anything else. He just wants to be with his friends and shut his eyes for another day. As if God were listening, his wish is immediately granted, a large yellow bus with the name of Clover's school pulls up in front of Koln. As it hisses to a stop and its doors swing open, he could have sworn he saw smoke or fog escape from the inside. Strangely, the inside of the bus is not lit, but it does not matter. 

Gripping the railing Koln steps onto the bus. The driver greets him, a pale man with sharp facial features. He wears a red collared shirt with the nametag "Fred" and dark green khakis. Koln nods, almost bowing, happy to meet the driver, someone who is not laughing at him, someone whom he can trust for now...

He lets his weight drop lazily into a seat, and as he does he hears giggling behind him. Cautious, he turns his head, noticing a young girl, about Clover's age, smiling at Koln and trying not to make it look obvious that she's looking at him through her red hair. Koln just politely smiles back and looks away, rather angry inside that she's laughing too. 

The entire ride was rather uncomfortable, he can sense the girl staring daggers into the back of his head, but he lets out a sigh of relief as Clover's university starts to come into view. He feels his pockets, making sure he didn't forget anything, and notices that his shuriken pouch feels slightly lighter. Upon opening it and counting he notices that he now has 19 shurikens, one mysteriously missing.  He shrugs, standing up only to fall back down from the force of the bus as it speeds past the school, the driver seemingly having floored it!

Koln growls angrily, about to shout at the driver that he just blew past the school when he is stopped, the girl having now just falling onto his lap and coiling her arms around him, quite literally! In a panic, Koln tries to stand, but he can't, somehow this girl is overpowering him, looking at him mockingly with her head tilted, neck bare and exposed to his fanged mouth. "Do it" she pleades... then commands "BITE ME! I WILL MAKE YOU SIN!"
Koln fumbles for his shurikens, hoping they'd scare her enough to get her to back away, but they are absent, and so is Socrates!
The girl lets out a strange, deep laughter as the bus now rumbles offroad, and speeding through what appears to be a barren desert, lighting piercing the sky overhead, soon striking the ground with such force that it creates hellish craters all around the bus. Fortunately, Fred seems like a good driver, able to dodge the emerging craters as they're created in the sand and rock.
"C'mon Koln... bite me." She pleades again, this time in Ruby's voice... Angered, Koln finds the energy to stand, pushing her to the floor of the bus as he rises. The driver stands as does Koln, both focused on ending one another. Just as Koln reaches for his whip, the girl surprises him from behind, pushing her arm into Koln's open growling mouth, laughing in his ear as he is forced to drink in her blood.

He shuts his eyes, not wanting to show how much he needed this... how much it fills him, how the more he drinks, the more the ugly images around him face away. With a last wild maniacal screech that seems to come out from thin air followed by a silence the dream ends. He opens his eyes to realize that he has just sunk his fangs deep into the neck of a dying doe. He must have "sleepwalked" some distance from the tree, although the road is still visible. He takes cover behind a nearby bush, returning his fangs to the wound, ripping, tearing, biting, sucking, and finishing his meal in pathetic self-loathing while denying the inherent high.

After he has had his fill, and wiping his chin with the back of his hand, he hears a squeak behind him, Socrates looking up at Koln with wide black eyes. "I know... but you understand. Thank you..." He takes Socrates in his hands, nuzzling him and placing him on his shoulder. "Let's go home now..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover and Ruby settled down into their seats as the bus began to rumble away. She smiled to her friend, "No, I don't mind being called Clover. After all this time, I actually prefer it." ^.^
> As the bus continued, she found herself staring out the window, wondering what Koln was up to and if he had satisfied his thirst yet, "Hm... you don't think Koln's done anything to get himself into trouble yet, do you? I mean, he's far from stupid! But I wonder if it was the best idea to send someone so _unstable_ out into Denver at this time of night. Especially with no way back to campus."
> She looked at her friend, "Ruby? You don't seem to be too saddened by all of _this_. Do you mind being a vampire? I mean, I know there are countless drawbacks. But really, is it so bad? You seem the only one among us who doesn't wish that they could jump out of their own skin."



"I hope Koln is ok too, I trust he will find a way back. His Malkavian bloodline most likely have a silver lining in their mental state that keeps them surviving all these years, I'm sure of it," she says as she forces a smile. 
Clover asked about why she didn't seem upset about being a vampire. "Well, to tell you the truth, I'm terrified on the inside. It's just that we have been trying to survive this whole time that I guess I haven't been able to focus on my own emotions. I've been ripped from my family quite literally, which at times is unbearable, and half the time I'm trying to control my brawling instincts and animalistic outbursts. Whenever I lose control, I feel the animal part of me taking over and that's probably why I try to block out as many negative emotions as I can. It's almost like my other side is just looking at  satisfying my basic needs and if I over-induldge, things could fall apart," she said while having a strained look on her face. "It's hard to explain this feeling inside, but at least I can be positive. I'm just afraid that someday, I will no longer look human anymore," she said with a frown.  
She looked out the window and smiled, trying to remember the little things that make her smile..."I like buses.. they know just where they are going.."
She looked back over to Clover "So what should we do when we get back?"


----------



## izillama

Clover was somber as she looked at Ruby. The girl did seem to be becoming more like an animal. But still, Clover found it tough to believe that anyone as beautiful and civilized as Ruby could ever change like that. She shook her head, smiling unabashedly, "Ruby, you will _never_ stop being who you are for Koln and I." Then, she playfully patted the girl on her head.
Leaning back, she ticked off her fingers, "When we get back, first I need to look at my schedule online. I think I figured out how I'm going to do it. I'm going to try and change all of my classes to night time classes. Then I won't have to worry about being up during the day. But Mindy would probably get suspicious, so second I'm going to write a formal letter to my RHD requesting a room change to something a little bit more private. I'll tell him that I want to focus on my studies or something and that Mindy's not making it easy. There are actually a string of rooms in the basement if my dorm that might do the trick. I'm sure that I won't have a problem getting into them. _Thirdly_, Ruby, we're ordering you some new clothes. No, don't argue with me. I'm happy to do it. Rather than saying that we _should_ every night, we actually _will_."
She giggled and teased her cutely, "Who knows. Maybe since Koln is gone we'll even get you some of those colorful bras that you like so much, right?"
^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round*



izillama said:


> Clover was somber as she looked at Ruby. The girl did seem to be becoming more like an animal. But still, Clover found it tough to believe that anyone as beautiful and civilized as Ruby could ever change like that. She shook her head, smiling unabashedly, "Ruby, you will _never_ stop being who you are for Koln and I." Then, she playfully patted the girl on her head.
> Leaning back, she ticked off her fingers, "When we get back, first I need to look at my schedule online. I think I figured out how I'm going to do it. I'm going to try and change all of my classes to night time classes. Then I won't have to worry about being up during the day. But Mindy would probably get suspicious, so second I'm going to write a formal letter to my RHD requesting a room change to something a little bit more private. I'll tell him that I want to focus on my studies or something and that Mindy's not making it easy. There are actually a string of rooms in the basement if my dorm that might do the trick. I'm sure that I won't have a problem getting into them. _Thirdly_, Ruby, we're ordering you some new clothes. No, don't argue with me. I'm happy to do it. Rather than saying that we _should_ every night, we actually _will_."
> She giggled and teased her cutely, "Who knows. Maybe since Koln is gone we'll even get you some of those colorful bras that you like so much, right?"
> ^.^




Koln

I'm not even gonna touch that one. What the hell just happened! And, a deer in the city!?

Clover & Ruby

The bus comes to the stop next to the University. You can see that the campus is dead (as in silent) as you step off the bus. You make your way back to the dorm through the quiet fields, the wind is the only sound you hear as it blows the remaining leaves off the trees. When you get up to Clover's room you find it empty. Icarus looks up from his cage welcoming you both. 

Ruby
[sblock]
Icarus is definitely saying "Carrots? Carrots! Mindy isn't here."
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

You know, just to remind you, Clover gave Koln her room key. I guess we can just say that her RA let them in?

"Oh, hello my little bunny!" ^.^
Clover crooned at Icarus as they stepped into the room. She smiled as she looked into his brown little eyes, "Ruby, would you like to take him out and play with him? I think he likes you."
Then, she sat down at her laptop and snapped it open. Powering through her list was quick and relatively painless. She was happy to find that her classes were easy to change:

*Clover's Revised Schedule*
Biology- Tuesday 7-10PM
Business- Monday, Wednesday 7-8PM
English- Thursday 6-9PM
Finance- Monday, Thursday 6-7PM
Communications- Friday 7-10PM

Next, she wrote a letter to her RHD. It was short and to the point, but she hoped that she would be allowed to move by the next evening. She even gave them the outline of exactly where she would like to move, so she hoped that they would have no reason to not allow her to. Especially with the credibility of Mindy's "pristine" record to back her up in saying that she couldn't concentrate.
Finally, proud of the work she had done, she smiled and sat back, "Hey Ruby? Why don't you pull up a chair and we'll find you something to wear?" She turned and smiled at seeing the Amish girl play with her bunny.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> 
> I'm not even gonna touch that one. What the hell just happened! And, a deer in the city!?




This is my last long post of this night, I promise! 

Feeling refreshed, Koln stands, heading to the road and what sounds like cars, thinking the city must not be far away. As he walks he thinks about the night, it seems like he's having an incredibly difficult time deciphering reality from fiction. It's incredibly ironic actually. He has always said that his mind forces his body, so he will never fall into sins relating to temporary earthly desires... However, now his mind is indeed forcing his body into this twisted framework of malkavian insanity. 

He looks up, noticing that the road seems just as far away as it did when he started walking... how odd. He continues walking, then jogging, then briskly running through the trees and tall grass, all the while the road just keeps getting farther and farther away. He stops, catching his breath, and all around him he hears what sounds like a studio audience laughter followed by music.  It is actually a steady quiet drum beat, but backwards, making an eerie sucking noise: "pphht, pphht." Koln then sighs... his head down and sits, deciding to wait until this "dream" ends too, until he hears a soft voice whipser in his ear.. "Help me..." Koln turns his head, seeing a little girl, a pale white light seemingly illuminating her in the dark forest between two trees. Her face is bloody, as is her neck. Koln slowly approaches, realizing it's Suzie, but stops in his tracks upon hearing a strange hissing coming from her, he looks down, and at her feet are coiled at least a dozen slimey black and brown serpents, whipping out their tongues and eyeing Koln with their lifeless small black eyes.

Paying them little mind, Koln reaches out for the girl, only to recoil as a long centipede passes from her small fanged mouth. Then, rapidly but one at a time, each tree around him goes ablaze, making the forest into  a hell. Where there should be branches are now burnt skeletons, each pointing an accusing finger down at Koln.

Static... Koln sits up with a shock, he is back in Clover's familiar dorm room. He smacks himself repeatedly in the face, making sure this is not a dream... so far so good. He is not sure how the hell he got back, his memories is just a twisted mishmash of... stuff, but he's happy to be back.
"Another missing girl... Police comb the area of downtown Denver... only evidence is a charred stop-sign..." Koln hears a reporter say, looking at the strangely on television, his eyes greeted with the image of the girl he met on the bus in his vision. "In other news, citizens of Denver are advised to keep an eye on their children and pets. Tonight two squirrels, a raccoon, and a dog have been discovered, seemingly have been attacked by some sort of animal, experts expect a wolf-" Koln turns off the television. Feeling sick, full but sick, he curls up on the floor and waits for his friends.


----------



## izillama

Hm... our posts seem to contradict one another. Oops ^.^*


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Hey Ruby? Why don't you pull up a chair and we'll find you something to wear?" She turned and smiled at seeing the Amish girl play with her bunny.




Ruby nodded and held Icarus gently in her arms, cradling. "Feels good to be back," she said with a smile. Each night the dorm seemed more and more like her new home, even though she knew it probably wouldn't last long, especially when you live a life of immortality. She moved towards the fridge and grabbed some baby carrots. "Mind if I feed him, he seems hungry," she asked as she joined her to the laptop. Little by little she was getting used to technology, being somewhat skeptical, but realizing that there are good uses. "Ok I'll look with you," she giggled despite her earlier reluctance.
I'll see if I can post later tonight, I will be gone all day. Tommorow is the same. : )


----------



## izillama

Just then, the door opened behind them and Clover and Ruby turned in sync to see Koln walk in. He seemed almost possessed, like he was in his own little world. They remained silent as he stepped in and turned on the television, not looking at them. It was almost as though he didn't realize they were there. 
Koln looked hellish. Dazed, he was bloody and his eyes seemed more sunken and lifeless than they should have. He flipped to the news and Clover and Ruby followed his gaze, their mouths dropping slightly at the news report, "Another missing girl... Police comb the area of downtown Denver... only evidence is a charred stop-sign... In other news, citizens of Denver are advised to keep an eye on their children and pets. Tonight two squirrels, a raccoon, and a dog have been discovered, seemingly have been attacked by some sort of animal, experts expect a wolf-"
The girls looked at each other wordlessly as he flipped the television off at this point and proceeded to curl up on the floor like a frightened child. They realized at this point that he either was ignoring them or didn't even notice that they were there. 
After another glance at each other, Clover cautiously stood up and tip-toed over to Koln. His eyes were shut painfully, as though he were having some sort of nightmare. 
Timidly, Clover knelt down in front of him and hoped that she could bring him back to reality, "Koln? Can you hear me? What's wrong with you?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Ah, didn't see your post, must have made it while I was typing mine. I like how you fixed it though. Although when Koln "sleepwalks" I want his eyes to be wide open, but with a far away look. When I say he "opens his eyes" after a dream, I usually mean in reality he just blinked.

Koln lets out an alarmed shout, falling backwards, it is as if Clover just magically appeared next to him with Ruby. "Gah! Oh hi girls... didn't hear you come in... I had a hell of a night, I think... Er, you really are here right now, right?" Koln says, patting Clover on the head, "Yep, feels like you."


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln lets out an alarmed shout, falling backwards, it is as if Clover just magically appeared next to him with Ruby. "Gah! Oh hi girls... didn't hear you come in... I had a hell of a night, I think... Er, you really are here right now, right?" Koln says, patting Clover on the head, "Yep, feels like you."




Clover's eyes flew wide, afraid for him and his reaction, "Koln! It's okay. Calm down. Just take it easy. We're right here. This is all real. Don't worry." The look on his face told her that he both did and didn't believe her. Ruby looked on in shock and concern.
For a moment, after seeing his tired expression, she contemplated commanding him to have a dreamless sleep for an hour or so. But she fought herself, deciding that he might find that rude.
She was well aware of that unbalanced look on his face. It reminded her of when she used to volunteer at a soup kitchen a few years back. There was always one man who came in, convinced that the government had implanted something in his brain that made him hear a radio in his head. She and her girlfriends had humored him, "Oh really?" But truly, it frightened Clover to see anyone like this. 
She wished that she could help Koln control whatever it was that he saw.
Sighing, she sat down next to him, straight on the floor. Distract him. Help him, "So, Koln, what were you up to tonight?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Hm... our posts seem to contradict one another. Oops ^.^*




That's what happens when the players decide to make up their own story...kinda defeats the purpose of the GM.....


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover's eyes flew wide, afraid for him and his reaction, "Koln! It's okay. Calm down. Just take it easy. We're right here. This is all real. Don't worry." The look on his face told her that he both did and didn't believe her. Ruby looked on in shock and concern.
> For a moment, after seeing his tired expression, she contemplated commanding him to have a dreamless sleep for an hour or so. But she fought herself, deciding that he might find that rude.
> She was well aware of that unbalanced look on his face. It reminded her of when she used to volunteer at a soup kitchen a few years back. There was always one man who came in, convinced that the government had implanted something in his brain that made him hear a radio in his head. She and her girlfriends had humored him, "Oh really?" But truly, it frightened Clover to see anyone like this.
> She wished that she could help Koln control whatever it was that he saw.
> Sighing, she sat down next to him, straight on the floor. Distract him. Help him, "So, Koln, what were you up to tonight?"




Before Koln can answer the door bursts open and Mindy comes back into the room. This time not even Koln had a chance to react and she finds you all sitting chatting amongst yourselves. "Hey ya'll are back! I just got back from one helluva welcoming party!" Mindy staggers a little as she walks into the room obviously rather tipsy. She practically trips over Koln on the way in. "Oh? and who is this?" She says as she looks down at Koln lying on the floor not even noticing how disheveled he looks.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover's eyes flew wide, afraid for him and his reaction, "Koln! It's okay. Calm down. Just take it easy. We're right here. This is all real. Don't worry." The look on his face told her that he both did and didn't believe her. Ruby looked on in shock and concern.
> For a moment, after seeing his tired expression, she contemplated commanding him to have a dreamless sleep for an hour or so. But she fought herself, deciding that he might find that rude.
> She was well aware of that unbalanced look on his face. It reminded her of when she used to volunteer at a soup kitchen a few years back. There was always one man who came in, convinced that the government had implanted something in his brain that made him hear a radio in his head. She and her girlfriends had humored him, "Oh really?" But truly, it frightened Clover to see anyone like this.
> She wished that she could help Koln control whatever it was that he saw.
> Sighing, she sat down next to him, straight on the floor. Distract him. Help him, "So, Koln, what were you up to tonight?"



Ruby was in shock seeing Koln looking like a mess when he abruptly arrived. It almost looked like he was under a spell by the look on his face. When he shouted, she covered her mouth in horror at the shock of it. Her eyes were wide in shock for a few moments, but then she felt deep sympathy and longing to make him feel better. Clover asked if he was ok and what he was up to, wanting to calm him down as well. Ruby quickly placed Icarus in his cage and came to Koln's side. Her hand on his shoulder, waiting for his reply. That was until Mindy burst through the door all in a drunken stupor. She fumbled and stumbled around like one of the drunken village idiots back home who were soon hosed down with the pigs the next morning in shame. Ruby fell back a bit as she stumbled towards Koln asking who he was. Ruby put a hand to her mouth not knowing what to say next at the moment. They were in a pickle now. 
"nigh nights : )


----------



## izillama

Clover strained herself to smile and act civil, "Ah, Mindy, welcome back." 
This was an all-too-common scene in their room. Mindy stumbling in at all hours of the night, tripping into furniture, falling into bed half-naked because she couldn't manage to undress and put on some pajamas. One night, she had even woken Clover up to say that she felt sick... before spewing all over her roommate's pristine white sheets.
As soon as Clover noticed Mindy ogling Koln, she jumped into action, "Oh, I'm sorry Mindy, where are my manners? You already know Ruby. But this is Koln, her _fiance_." She stressed the word, arching her eyebrow as though to convey, "Back of, bitch!" She hoped that that woud be enough to deter Mindy from doing anything stupid (or embarrassing). Normally, when she found a guy that she was interested in, she wouldn't stop until she got him. 
Clover momentary flashed back on the sick memory of doing just that a little earlier in the evening, preying upon Mike so relentlessly. But then, she was able to shake it off and waited for Mindy to come to some sense.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln's eyes go wide as Clover mentions that he is Ruby's fiance. He coughs a bit, standing up. "Hello er yes, I am mady in love with Ruby, my name is er, Koln. I am a man of the cloth... but one of those that could marry apperently... So Mindy is it? When was your last confession and when you last received communion?" Koln asks, sitting and leaning in inquisitively.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's eyes go wide as Clover mentions that he is Ruby's fiance. He coughs a bit, standing up. "Hello er yes, I am mady in love with Ruby, my name is er, Koln. I am a man of the cloth... but one of those that could marry apperently... So Mindy is it? When was your last confession and when you last received communion?" Koln asks, sitting and leaning in inquisitively.




Mindy lets out a rather loud and uncontrolled laugh "A priest getting married!? What next, the Pope having kids!?" She takes Koln's hat off his head and puts it on hers. "Well, my family would probably love to meet you Koln, as they are very religious church goers. I went with them to church earlier today, it's their "Sunday thing". As for confessing well, I've got stories that will curl anyone's nose hairs but I don't think they are fit for church." She giggles as she says that last part. 

"I'm happy for you two, Ruby you found a very cute priest to date! Did you both come together? I'm surprised Angie didn't try to introduce us earlier, she can be so silly with formalities sometimes" She plops herself down in her desk chair laughing and hiccuping.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> "I'm happy for you two, Ruby you found a very cute priest to date! Did you both come together? I'm surprised Angie didn't try to introduce us earlier, she can be so silly with formalities sometimes" She plops herself down in her desk chair laughing and hiccuping.




*twitch...twitch...angry twitching...* Koln angrilly grips his hat, placing it back on his head, unsure exactly why she'd snatch the dirty burnt thing from his head in the first place.

"Hmph... Try me, I have heard many sins, if they are grevious enough I do the best I can with the authority of God and His Church to expediate the judgement of those beyond hope, however I doubt your sins be THAT grievous. Do not try to fool yourself by claiming your sins are not 'right' for Church, all is present to the eyes of God. As you well know, trying to cover up your sins is like, well, Adam and Eve trying to cover their sin before God. Refer in your mind and heart to Genesis 3:8 'They heard the sound of the LORD God walking in the garden in the cool of the day, and the man and his wife hid themselves from the presence of the LORD God among the trees of the garden.' and despite hiding, God knew both their sin and their shame."

"I pray your beliefs and mind are right, let me ask you, do you believe God, the Father Almighty, Creator of Heaven and Earth? Do you believe that Jesus God was God and man, begotten not made one in being with the Father? Do you reject Satan and all of his promises?" As Koln inquires into her catechism he covertly slides his hand into his coat, finding the corner of a shuriken and gripping it, just in case...


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "I pray your beliefs and mind are right, let me ask you, do you believe God, the Father Almighty, Creator of Heaven and Earth? Do you believe that Jesus God was God and man, begotten not made one in being with the Father? Do you reject Satan and all of his promises?" As Koln inquires into her catechism he covertly slides his hand into his coat, finding the corner of a shuriken and gripping it, just in case..





Ruby's face flushed heavily at the word "fiance." She instinctively bowed her head in embarrassment, but then picked it back up. Sure it was a wish fulfillment of her wildest dreams, but even she wasn't ready to hear that herself. As Mindy was discussing about her sinful nature, she could tell Koln was getting more and more angry with her. She knew it was the last straw when she even took his hat off. She notice him slip his hand in his pocket and her eyes widened in panic. She immediately rushed to his side.
   "Hey hun, it's ok, I'm sure she will be forgiven in the eyes of our merciful lord, heheh," she said trying to give him a convincing couples hug. If she had a heartbeat it would be racing now, as she wasn't comfortable acting this way herself. "You will have to forgive him Mindy, we are stressed out about affording a first home for the two of us ," she said with a pouty face. "But you know what they say, love and God will provide."


----------



## izillama

Ruby threw her arms around Koln. Sure it was awkward. In her sober state, Clover was sure that Mindy would have thought that Ruby was just a very bad actress. But at the moment, even Clover herself found the scene a bit unbearable. 
The feeling of loneliness crept back into Clover's psyche as it had earlier in the evening, and for a moment even she couldn't help staring at the two of them--Ruby and Koln--with a bitter feeling of regret. She hoped dearly that no one noticed (least of all Koln!) but started to worry that the look on her face might give her away. 
Quickly, she found herself rearranging her facial features. She laughed nervously, practically throwing herself in between the Koln Ruby combo and Mindy, "Now now, let's get ahold of ourselves, shall we? Koln? What did I tell you about religiously interrogating my friends in public? And Mindy, I don't really think that we all need to listen to your list of... _transgressions_ right now. Okay? Are we good?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "Hey hun, it's ok, I'm sure she will be forgiven in the eyes of our merciful lord, heheh," she said trying to give him a convincing couples hug. If she had a heartbeat it would be racing now, as she wasn't comfortable acting this way herself. "You will have to forgive him Mindy, we are stressed out about affording a first home for the two of us ," she said with a pouty face. "But you know what they say, love and God will provide."




Koln nervously wraps his arms around Ruby as she hugs him, shocked to find how close he pulls her to him... His reaction scares himself, stunning him for a moment. Upon regaining his senses he replies "Er... Well, love, you would agree that the path to God is through faith, and I was merely ascertaining how faithful she was, nothing more, honest. True, love and God, that is what '_they' _say..." Koln then quickly whispers to Ruby with a playful smile, "Damned heretic..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nervously wraps his arms around Ruby as she hugs him, shocked to find how close he pulls her to him... His reaction scares himself, stunning him for a moment. Upon regaining his senses he replies "Er... Well, love, you would agree that the path to God is through faith, and I was merely ascertaining how faithful she was, nothing more, honest. True, love and God, that is what '_they' _say..." Koln then quickly whispers to Ruby with a playful smile, "Damned heretic..."




"Aww, what a cute religious couple they are!" Mindy says as she nudges Clover. "Hey Angie, you have an early class tomorrow right? Could you wake me up before you go?"

Then, as if she forgets that there's anyone else in the room, Mindy starts to take her shirt off to change into pajamas.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Aww, what a cute religious couple they are!" Mindy says as she nudges Clover. "Hey Angie, you have an early class tomorrow right? Could you wake me up before you go?"
> 
> Then, as if she forgets that there's anyone else in the room, Mindy starts to take her shirt off to change into pajamas.




"In the name of the Virgin!!" Koln shouts, averting his eyes with his hat over them. He can feel Socrates poke his head out of his pocket, looking around, but is quickly covered by Koln's  hand.


----------



## izillama

Clover angrily rolled her eyes, muttering, "Oh, for _Christ's sake_...!" 
Then, she stepped forward and pulled Mindy's shirt back down, "Come on, Mindy! Give Father Koln a moment to leave before you show him things he's not ready for. And as for tomorrow, I actually just switched my schedule around a little. You're gonna have to use your alarm, ok? Set it on _loud_ for once, too. No more of this letting your alarm go off for an hour and missing Monday morning seminar. By the way, these two are spending the night, I think, so try not to wake us in the morning. Got it? Now Koln, be a gentleman so the three of us ladies can change. Kay?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover angrily rolled her eyes, muttering, "Oh, for _Christ's sake_...!"
> Then, she stepped forward and pulled Mindy's shirt back down, "Come on, Mindy! Give Father Koln a moment to leave before you show him things he's not ready for. And as for tomorrow, I actually just switched my schedule around a little. You're gonna have to use your alarm, ok? Set it on _loud_ for once, too. No more of this letting your alarm go off for an hour and missing Monday morning seminar. By the way, these two are spending the night, I think, so try not to wake us in the morning. Got it? Now Koln, be a gentleman so the three of us ladies can change. Kay?"





Koln nods, "Yes, of course." And stands... Hm, getting undressed.. mindy, clover... and Ruby *sniffsniff* Koln brings the back of his hand to his nose as he walks out of the room in a hurry. With surprise he brings his hand away noticing a few drops of blood. 
"Forgive me Father for I have sinned..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover angrily rolled her eyes, muttering, "Oh, for _Christ's sake_...!"
> Then, she stepped forward and pulled Mindy's shirt back down, "Come on, Mindy! Give Father Koln a moment to leave before you show him things he's not ready for. And as for tomorrow, I actually just switched my schedule around a little. You're gonna have to use your alarm, ok? Set it on _loud_ for once, too. No more of this letting your alarm go off for an hour and missing Monday morning seminar. By the way, these two are spending the night, I think, so try not to wake us in the morning. Got it? Now Koln, be a gentleman so the three of us ladies can change. Kay?"




Mindy nods at Clover "Kay!"

<Insert sexy college girl changing scene>


----------



## izillama

Mindy began to rush full throttle into trying to change into her pjs, pulling at her clothes as though they were on fire and quickly discarding them on the floor. Clover went through the motions herself as well (though pretending), however she really knew that it was just a matter of time before her roommate would need some help. Ruby stood--was she mortified?--and watched the whole scene as though observing some sort of fascinating, exotic creature at the zoo; wide-eyed and tight-mouthed. 
Clover fiddled with her necktie, but sighed in exasperation as she heard what she had been waiting for, "Hey... Angie?" Clover groaned and turned, seeing that Mindy had managed to undress and was now, as per usual, at a loss as to how to put all the clothes back on again.
Ruby seemed to be rather adamantly studying a poster of New York City on Clover's side of the room. Obviously determined not to stare at Mindy.
'Ding.' Clover was suddenly struck with something cruel yet awesome.
She smiled, rather motherly, and toed over to Mindy cautiously, "Aw, Mindy. Let me help you."
'In her drunken state, even if I _fail_, who _cares_? She won't remember it either way...'
Clover bent down and grabbed Mindy's pajamas and managed to stuff the over-sized shirt over her head. Then, quite abruptly, she caught Mindy's gaze and stepped far beyond her spatial comfort zone into the girl, so that their noses were just inches apart with their eyes locked, "Mindy. When I snap my fingers, you are going to manage to finish getting dressed. Then, you are going to climb into your bed, shut your eyes, and fall into a deep sleep. You are going to _over_ sleep tomorrow. You are going to miss your morning seminar, as per usual. And you are going to wake up at precisely _noon_. You will take a shower. Get dressed. And not return to this room until you are done with class at 6PM. Do I make myself clear? Oh, and you will apologize _profusely_ to Koln for stealing his hat this evening as soon as you see him next_."_
'The goddess has spoken! Bwahaha!'
_SNAP
_


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby was in a frantic state as soon as Koln left the room. She forgot that she didn't have anything to change into at the moment. Clover had lent her a nightgown the other night, but she couldn't find where it went. They both seemed to start to undress really quickly. She headed towards the other side of the dorm to stare at a NY poster in embarrassment.  
   'Mindy almost seems like a wild animal moreso than myself; flaunting herself about in a drunken stupor with her unnaturally huge chest.' Her own eyes widened as she stopped at her own thoughts. Why did she all of a sudden have this competitive jealous urge inside her. Almost like she had to be the alpha female during mating season. She put a hand up to herself in disgust. She was about to undress slowly herself until she heard Clover's voice. 
Ruby turned around only to find Clover using one of her bloodline disciplines on Mindy. She watched on in awe over her commands, thankfull that her heart is still in the right place. She could only imagine what an evil heart could do at his/her will with that kind of power.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover bent down and grabbed Mindy's pajamas and managed to stuff the over-sized shirt over her head. Then, quite abruptly, she caught Mindy's gaze and stepped far beyond her spatial comfort zone into the girl, so that their noses were just inches apart with their eyes locked, "Mindy. When I snap my fingers, you are going to manage to finish getting dressed. Then, you are going to climb into your bed, shut your eyes, and fall into a deep sleep. You are going to _over_ sleep tomorrow. You are going to miss your morning seminar, as per usual. And you are going to wake up at precisely _noon_. You will take a shower. Get dressed. And not return to this room until you are done with class at 6PM. Do I make myself clear? Oh, and you will apologize _profusely_ to Koln for stealing his hat this evening as soon as you see him next_."_
> 'The goddess has spoken! Bwahaha!'
> _SNAP_




Mindy Will Save
1d20-4 → [12,-4] = (8)

Mindy seems to acknowledge Clover's commands as if they were ingrained into her mind shrugging off the fact that Clover just got in her face. She still seems to struggle with her clothes though.

She has a low Will even for a human


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln stands by the door with arms crossed, tapping his foot. He calls from outside. "Girls, are you decent yet? I'm looking forward to some sorely needed shut-eye. Yes, a good-days rest is what I need.


----------



## izillama

Groaning, watching Mindy struggle with her clothes like an idiot child--obviously the dominate ability had no control over inability--Clover finally stepped forward and gave Mindy the help that she needed to make herself decent. 
Outside the door, Clover heard a distinct, annoyed tapping sound and Koln call out, "Girls, are you decent yet? I'm looking forward to some sorely needed shut-eye. Yes, a good-days rest is what I need."
Clover tried to hurry with Mindy, calling out for Koln's benefit, "  Une minute s’il vous plait, Père Koln!" 
Under her rush job, Mindy giggled as Clover hit one of her tickle spots and Clover momentarily lost her patience with the girl's juvinile act and smacked Mindy lightly on the side of the head to get her to shut up. 
Mindy's face dropped and her lip began to quiver.
'And here we go...' >.<*
Then, Mindy began to bawl. This was the typical roommate scene. Mindy was drunk and upset that she couldn't dress herself. And Clover really didn't give a damn, she just wanted to see the girl go to sleep and get out of her hair!
Finally, she pulled the drawstring tight on Mindy's pajama pants and gave her a light push towards her bed, "Ok, Mindy, you're all _dressed_. Now get into bed!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Groaning, watching Mindy struggle with her clothes like an idiot child--obviously the dominate ability had no control over inability--Clover finally stepped forward and gave Mindy the help that she needed to make herself decent.
> Outside the door, Clover heard a distinct, annoyed tapping sound and Koln call out, "Girls, are you decent yet? I'm looking forward to some sorely needed shut-eye. Yes, a good-days rest is what I need."
> Clover tried to hurry with Mindy, calling out for Koln's benefit, " Une minute s’il vous plait, Père Koln!"
> Under her rush job, Mindy giggled as Clover hit one of her tickle spots and Clover momentarily lost her patience with the girl's juvinile act and smacked Mindy lightly on the side of the head to get her to shut up.
> Mindy's face dropped and her lip began to quiver.
> 'And here we go...' >.<*
> Then, Mindy began to bawl. This was the typical roommate scene. Mindy was drunk and upset that she couldn't dress herself. And Clover really didn't give a damn, she just wanted to see the girl go to sleep and get out of her hair!
> Finally, she pulled the drawstring tight on Mindy's pajama pants and gave her a light push towards her bed, "Ok, Mindy, you're all _dressed_. Now get into bed!"





Koln sighs, taking off his coat and boats, and ta-da, he's ready for bed. How much harder is it for women? What could be taking them so long... he could use his heightened senses to listen in, they could be in trouble! But he's not a pervert... but still... Then it hits him! Three girls, two of which are vampires, one of which is an outright heretic... all alone in a room, not letting in the priest... THEY'RE UP TO WITCHCRAFT! "I know it doesn't take this long! Stop endangering your already corrupt souls and let me in! Do not make me burst this door down!!"
A male student pokes his head out from the bathroom looking at Koln with drunken curiosity. 
Koln relaxes, not wanting to upset the humans, "Feh, women, am I right?"

"Word, *hiccup*!"

Koln then remembers, he still has Clover's room card! He quickly swipes it in the door and dramatically kicks it open, storming in with his hand over his eyes. "OK! Now where is it?! Where's that ouija board?! Hm, been sacrificing animals to the dark lord have you? I expected better from you Clover! And Ruby... ok I pretty much expected this from you, now quickly, burn that board and free the animals. 77 Our Fathers for the lot of you, followed by a blessing I will administer!" Koln, still covering his eyes, is facing the wall, thinks he's talking to them.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Groaning, watching Mindy struggle with her clothes like an idiot child--obviously the dominate ability had no control over inability--Clover finally stepped forward and gave Mindy the help that she needed to make herself decent.
> Outside the door, Clover heard a distinct, annoyed tapping sound and Koln call out, "Girls, are you decent yet? I'm looking forward to some sorely needed shut-eye. Yes, a good-days rest is what I need."
> Clover tried to hurry with Mindy, calling out for Koln's benefit, "  Une minute s’il vous plait, Père Koln!"
> Under her rush job, Mindy giggled as Clover hit one of her tickle spots and Clover momentarily lost her patience with the girl's juvinile act and smacked Mindy lightly on the side of the head to get her to shut up.
> Mindy's face dropped and her lip began to quiver.
> 'And here we go...' >.<*
> Then, Mindy began to bawl. This was the typical roommate scene. Mindy was drunk and upset that she couldn't dress herself. And Clover really didn't give a damn, she just wanted to see the girl go to sleep and get out of her hair!
> Finally, she pulled the drawstring tight on Mindy's pajama pants and gave her a light push towards her bed, "Ok, Mindy, you're all _dressed_. Now get into bed!"



Ruby managed to undress herself and grabbed a bed sheet to wrap around herself quickly. "Hey Clover, do you still have pajamas I can borrow?" she asked in embarrassment. She suddenly witnessed Mindy crying in frustration from not being able to undress. Clover seemed very annoyed her her but nevertheless, she helped her dress showed her to bed. Ruby made a light hearted chuckle even though she condemned drinking habits, Mindy seemed harmless at the moment.


----------



## izillama

<Alysson's Game Master Takeover>

Happy snow day everyone! Since I think that Dave is en route back to the states right now and since we obviously have some time on our hands today, let me take this chance to pretend I'm the GM and maybe we can get somewhere today. ^.^

This is the scene as I see it (which is actually kind of funny): Koln bursts through the door into Clover and Mindy's room, yelling at the top of his lungs about witchcraft and heretics. He walks into a scene where Clover is angrily forcing Mindy down onto the bed, Mindy is crying her eyes out, and Ruby is standing clad only in a bed sheet off to the side , asking about pajamas. 

Mindy's Will Save
1d20-4 → [5,-4] = (1)

Mindy finally settles into bed and is out like a light. You could probably blast a cannon off next to her and she wouldn't move until noon the next day!


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> <Alysson's Game Master Takeover>
> 
> Happy snow day everyone! Since I think that Dave is en route back to the states right now and since we obviously have some time on our hands today, let me take this chance to pretend I'm the GM and maybe we can get somewhere today. ^.^
> 
> This is the scene as I see it (which is actually kind of funny): Koln bursts through the door into Clover and Mindy's room, yelling at the top of his lungs about witchcraft and heretics. He walks into a scene where Clover is angrily forcing Mindy down onto the bed, Mindy is crying her eyes out, and Ruby is standing clad only in a bed sheet off to the side , asking about pajamas.
> 
> Mindy's Will Save
> 1d20-4 → [5,-4] = (1)
> 
> Mindy finally settles into bed and is out like a light. You could probably blast a cannon off next to her and she wouldn't move until noon the next day!



Hehe time to have some fun
Ruby wails in a high pitched squeak as Koln bursts thru the door. "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"
"What is wrong with you?!" She tries to scrunch some extra fabric by her chest so it wasn't as clingy. She then races to the kitchen area of the room to hide near the refridgerator.
This is if the scene still plays out the way it is now


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Hehe time to have some fun
> Ruby wails in a high pitched squeak as Koln bursts thru the door. "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"
> "What is wrong with you?!" She tries to scrunch some extra fabric by her chest so it wasn't as clingy. She then races to the kitchen area of the room to hide near the refridgerator.
> This is if the scene still plays out the way it is now




I'm baaaaaack! Of course, let's keep it!!

Mindy stays asleep in bed despite the fact that Koln just burst into the room yelling. Clover figures it could either be from the "command" or that she is just drunk and it is all too common for Mindy to sleep like the dead when she passes out while inebriated.

Clover
[sblock]
You can't help but catch a glance at Ruby undressed and you notice that she is more muscular than her thin figure would suggest while covered by a dress.
[/sblock]

With this "command" thing you are going to end up overriding the whole command for Mindy to sleep through her class and not get up until late. At this rate, she will wake up at noon if you keep her alarm from going off.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Hehe time to have some fun
> Ruby wails in a high pitched squeak as Koln bursts thru the door. "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"
> "What is wrong with you?!" She tries to scrunch some extra fabric by her chest so it wasn't as clingy. She then races to the kitchen area of the room to hide near the refridgerator.
> This is if the scene still plays out the way it is now




Still having his eyes covered and closed, he turns and stumbles over a chair. He has to catch himself with his arms, and he looks up. As fate would have it the first thing he sees is Ruby trying to hide by the fridge. After looking for a second or two too long, making sure it's not another figment of his imagination.. and quickly covers his eyes. "Mon Dieu Ruby, I know you people do not believe in technology, but clothes too?!!" 
He scurries to his feet and faces the corner, keeping his eyes to the floor. "I cannot leave you girls alone for a moment! Fortunately for you I arrived when I did, I am certain that you, Clover, were mere seconds away from signing the Devil's book! Now hurry Ruby, in the name of all that is Holy, get dressed!" 
Meanwhile he cannot help but think about... well nevermind, let's just say that will be 3 Hail Marys for our hero, Koln.


----------



## izillama

'Oh _God_.' Clover sighed incredulously as the situation began to calm down, even if just a little. Mindy was finally asleep, and Clover quickly unplugged her alarm clock, whispering, "_Oops_." Then, she turned.
Ruby was crouched by the refrigerator like a scared cat, clinging onto her bed sheet clothing like her last thread of life. Clover felt her spirit drop a little, and she felt a familiar yet comfortable uncertainty creep back into her mind. The two girls were of similar height, yet their build couldn't be farther apart. While Clover was thin and willowy, like her mother, Ruby was very well-muscled. No one would say that she wasn't thin, but she was far from the sleight build that Clover reveled in. Despite this, Clover felt a bit jealous at the Amish girl's musculature. 
She wish she were stronger.
At the sight of Koln collapsing into a chair--tired, embarrassed, uncomfortable--Clover felt a guilty pang as though this were all her fault (though she hadn't been the one to tell Ruby to strip down to nothing but a bed sheet!) 
Quickly, she rooted around in her pajama drawer to try and find another night gown. But with none at hand, all she was able to find as a pair of pink pajamas; pants and a top. She handed them over to Ruby and slowly walked back over to Koln to give the girl some privacy.
As they waited, Clover felt like she was the odd-one-out in the room. She suddenly spoke up to no one in particular, "You know, I've been wondering? I'm not tired at all. It's not even past midnight. Isn't this a little... _early_ for vampires to be going to bed? Why are you two so tired?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln, still has his eyes covered, answers Clover rather matter of factly, "Well... whether I'm awake or asleep I seem to dream, but the difference is that when I'm sleeping my dreams cannot hurt me. I would rather not be concious, simple as that... now is the heretic dressed yet?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln, still has his eyes covered, answers Clover rather matter of factly, "Well... whether I'm awake or asleep I seem to dream, but the difference is that when I'm sleeping my dreams cannot hurt me. I would rather not be concious, simple as that... now is the heretic dressed yet?"



Ruby thanked Clover for the pink pajamas. They were fleece like and very comfortable on her skin. At least something would make her smile tonight. Still feeling embarrassed, she started to creep back out to the center of the dorm. 
"Is the heretic dressed yet?" were the only words she had to hear until her eyes welled up with red again. Suddenly, a chill went up her spine once more and her eyes glowed green in frustration. She stomped the rest of the way in the room. Her biceps and triceps bulged thru her nightgown as she tensed.
"So is that all you are ever going to think of me Koln?! Some sinful girl, oh i'm sorry sinful damned girl with no ounce of goodness. Well that's just fine!" she said as her eyes welled up. She turned away and tried to walk to the farthest possible resting area. She quickly turned before her tears fell out. "Sorry Clover." She curled into a ball already immediately trying to regress her emotions again.


----------



## izillama

Clover flew to Ruby before she even knew what she was doing, wrapping her arms around the girl and embracing her warmly, "There there. You know better than to listen to what Koln says. It's all mindless babble, anyway."
Then, she angrily turned to the priest, "Look what you did! You made her cry! Good _going_." She stuck out her tongue. Slightly juvenile, but it was the first thing that she felt like doing. 
She thought about commanding him to act like a chicken or some other sort of farm animal, if only for Ruby's amusement, but decided against it. Sooner or later, she thought to herself, Koln was going to build up an immunity to Clover's little pranks.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

Everyone can roleplay until they go to sleep but I would like to know where everyone is sleeping and what preparations are being made against the next day's sunlight.

Clover's bedside clock reads 1:00am. It appears that time has flown by since the Pawn Shop visit.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln is still for a moment, stunned. He insulted Ruby, and well, yes she is a damned heretic, she is still his friend... She has been so kind to him and he has mostly responded with being cold and confrontational. He gets up and moves over to Ruby, kneeling down beside her. "I'm sorry Ruby, yes, you are a heretic... but don't worry, nearly everyone is to me..." 
He sighs and takes her hand into his, "Look, I am not going to say that your beliefs are right, but at the same time... well I care about you, and do not want to see you hurt. How I feel... well you, and Clover, are my best friends, and the reasons for my continued existence." 
He cannot explain it, although he does not show it, the mere fact that he hasn't tried to slay her at all yet hints at his feelings for her. She's unrepentent in her beliefs, a vampire and, for all he knows, probably involved in why he was turned. She is even now more animal than human, but her very presence seems to soften him. He could not imagine ever raising a weapon to her, the mere thought of it actually horrifies him...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln is still for a moment, stunned. He insulted Ruby, and well, yes she is a damned heretic, she is still his friend... She has been so kind to him and he has mostly responded with being cold and confrontational. He gets up and moves over to Ruby, kneeling down beside her. "I'm sorry Ruby, yes, you are a heretic... but don't worry, nearly everyone is to me..."
> He sighs and takes her hand into his, "Look, I am not going to say that your beliefs are right, but at the same time... well I care about you, and do not want to see you hurt. How I feel... well you, and Clover, are my best friends, and the reasons for my continued existence."
> He cannot explain it, although he does not show it, the mere fact that he hasn't tried to slay her at all yet hints at his feelings for her. She's unrepentent in her beliefs, a vampire and, for all he knows, probably involved in why he was turned. She is even now more animal than human, but her very presence seems to soften him. He could not imagine ever raising a weapon to her, the mere thought of it actually horrifies him...



Ruby's emotions calmed down after hearing both Clover and Koln. Clover was very sweet, trying to make her feel better despite the whole loud disruption made. She looked at Koln   after he tried to console her. There is still things about him that make him seem like a piece of marble, possibly from his past. But she knew he always had the best intentions. She just wish that she could do something to tell him its alright to trust her. 
"Your..right.. we will never see eye to eye in what is right spiritual it seems. I just want you to see me for the real me and trust that I want to be there for you too, not just because its the right thing to do.."
She then slowly nodded her head. "I accept your apology, and I am also sorry about my outburst, it was much uncalled for.." she said as she flushed.
She slowly stood up, putting a friendly hand on clover's shoulder. "Now, shall we cover the windows so we can be out of the sunlight tomorrow? I can sleep anywhere, I'm used to hard surfaces," she said with a slowly built smile.


----------



## izillama

Clover sighed and rolled her eyes. She wasn't the least  bit tired, but it seemed like everyone else was insisting on going to bed. 'Well, if you can't beat them, join them.'
She nodded, shrugging, "Yeah, ok. Fine. Mindy never opens the shades when she gets up, anyway."
Slowly, she shut the blinds and started rooting around for her pajamas. 'Hm... where's Ruby going to sleep? It's not really fair of her to have to sleep on the floor. She might not like that, anyway. Koln's going to be on the floor. Hm... I hope Mindy doesn't step on him in the morning. Maybe I should tell him to sleep under my bed. He probably wouldn't mind. It seems like he likes small spaces. But where should Ruby sleep...?'
"Hey Ruby? If you don't mind sharing, I think I could give you a portion of bed over here."
^.^
Then, as if to poke fun at Koln, she teased him, "Ooooh, Koln. Two women sharing the same pillow in the same bed! You had better hope us heretics don't start spooning over here!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

He sighs, he knows better than that. He is certain inside that he can trust Ruby... 

Koln's not even that tired but again, he needs to lose consciousness. Reality is just too harsh right now... perhaps he will be stuck in a beautiful dream and never wake. The thought makes him smile...which quickly fades as soon as Clover 'spooning.'

"What's a spooning...?" Koln asks, tilting his head as he sits on the floor. He strokes his chin, unsure... "Is it some form of diabolical cunningart by which you use a spoon to seek lost possessions? I have read of such a thing... Or is it the hip new slang that college kids are using to refer to nurturing their demonic familiars? I'm onto you two!" Koln says, pointing at both of his eyes and pointing right back at them. "Me and Socrates will be watching you two like hawks from now on! Spooning?! Feh, over my dead body! There will be none of this spooning in this room, not on my watch!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dream Time*



Strider_Koln said:


> He sighs, he knows better than that. He is certain inside that he can trust Ruby...
> 
> Koln's not even that tired but again, he needs to lose consciousness. Reality is just too harsh right now... perhaps he will be stuck in a beautiful dream and never wake. The thought makes him smile...which quickly fades as soon as Clover 'spooning.'
> 
> "What's a spooning...?" Koln asks, tilting his head as he sits on the floor. He strokes his chin, unsure... "Is it some form of diabolical cunningart by which you use a spoon to seek lost possessions? I have read of such a thing... Or is it the hip new slang that college kids are using to refer to nurturing their demonic familiars? I'm onto you two!" Koln says, pointing at both of his eyes and pointing right back at them. "Me and Socrates will be watching you two like hawks from now on! Spooning?! Feh, over my dead body! There will be none of this spooning in this room, not on my watch!"




You all go to sleep. Ruby and Clover end up pressing up against each other with the small space that Clover's bed offers. You both realize that although you are both only room temperature you get a warm feeling on the inside. Clover feels herself being drawn to Ruby in a close-friendship sort of way. Koln is happily tucked under the bed and can only hear the girls moving around above him. Socrates is poking around the room looking for loose rabbit food it seems.

Ruby
[sblock]
You have peaceful dreams mostly. One that stands out in your head is of Jacob Prestor stroking a wolf and talking to you in what seems like an open field. His lips move but you can hear now words. The wolf is a silvery color and its fur seems to shine in the moonlight.
[/sblock]

Clover
[sblock]
You wake up in your room to a scratching sound. You look under your bed and see that Icarus has escaped yet again! The door is cracked open so you walk out into the hallway. You can see Icarus hopping through the hallway. The hallway seems to get longer as you chase him making it hard to keep up but you manage to follow him into the bathroom. Icarus scurries under the shower door and you open it just in time to see him go into the hole in the wall. You stick your hand in to grab him and you feel his little furry bottom. You pull the critter out and find that you are not holding Icarus but Pumpkin the rat. Pumpkin has blood on her mouth and almost seems to smile at you. You realize that this is simply a dream and your mind wanders to other happier thoughts.
[/sblock]

Koln
[sblock]
You have trouble going to sleep what with the lesbian action going on above you but eventually you slip into unconsciousness. You have the usual odd dreams that are made up partly from your past and partly from your insanity although one dream stands out amongst the rest. You are in the middle of Clover's dorm, your hands are bloodied and you are on your knees. On the ground is a crumpled heap that looks like it could be a person. You turn the heap over and see that it is in fact a body who has a stake rammed through the chest. The face is covered in a black vale. You remove the vale and are shocked at what you see, you are holding the even more lifeless body of Ruby. The dorm room door opens and the pig-tailed girl comes into the room. She looks down at the body and then up at you and a tear rolls down her cheek. "You did it, you made your choice..." she says.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Tale_Weaver said:


> You all go to sleep. Ruby and Clover end up pressing up against each other with the small space that Clover's bed offers. You both realize that although you are both only room temperature you get a warm feeling on the inside. Clover feels herself being drawn to Ruby in a close-friendship sort of way. Koln is happily tucked under the bed and can only hear the girls moving around above him. Socrates is poking around the room looking for loose rabbit food it seems.




You all wake up at the next day's sunset as usual. Mindy is gone and luckily left the blinds closed when she left probably in her haste to catch up on her classes after realizing that she had missed her early class. 

Clover finds herself in Ruby's arms. Ruby must have shifted over to Clover's side of the bed during her slumber. Koln is still under the bed and has still not figured out what "spooning" is.

You all use 1 blood point to rise.

Check the OOC board here before posting.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby wakes up in a more peaceful mood than usual. She awoke to find herself hugging Clover. She flushed quickly and gently pulled herself away when clover opened her eyes. "Sorry, I guess I move in my sleep more than I thought, heheh" she said sheepishly. 
She was surprised she didn't have a nightmare like that other night. The only thing the two dreams had in common was their location in the wilderness once again. It was almost like she belonged there. 'Why would Prestor want to speak to me about in my dream? And that wolf was one of the most beautiful creatures I have ever seen.' 
She had come to the conclusion that more pieces of the overall puzzle are still missing.

She spoke to them softly upon her revelation. "Hey everyone, I think I need to clear my head for a while, something doesn't seem right to me. I need to get some more questions answered about things and I will be back soon.. Don't worry about me, I remember my way around," she said with a serious expression.

With that, she exited the door and headed to the shuttle station to take her in town. From there she will find Prestor's house to investigate. (heh at least I hope thats where it is at the moment)


----------



## izillama

With embarrassment, Clover spoke quietly to herself as Ruby rushed out of the room, "Mmm, I didn't mind that much." There had been something so warm and comfortable about waking up in Ruby's arms. 
Clover was _seriously_ beginning to worry about herself.
Standing and grabbing her clothes, she spoke to Koln, "Hey, sleepy head. How go the dreams?" She smiled kindly, hoping the dreams hadn't been too hard on him. 
Then, she snapped open her computer, hoping to have recieved an email from her RHD during the day about switching rooms. Maybe she could even make the switch after she got back from biology later?


----------



## Strider_Koln

After Koln's dream he has suffered a terrible day, his mind slipping in and out of unconciousness. As of right now he is still uncertain if he's dreaming. He is huddled in a ball, clutching his knees to his chest, praying that this is real, that Clover and Ruby are fine. He hopes that this is reality... until he feels his cell vibrate. He takes it out of his pocket and flips it open, reading with disbelief and swallowing heavily.  They're coming... 

He rolls out from under the bed with a look of paranoid alarm on his face, "Girls, make yourselves scarce. They will be here in a matter of weeks for me. If they find you... just go, leave, and lay low, I will stay here and wait for them."
This is indeed serious, although Koln can tell that the girls are wary of his warning, his paranoid delusions have not always been based on truth.


----------



## izillama

> "Girls, make yourselves scarce. They will be here in a matter of weeks for me. If they find you... just go, leave, and lay low, I will stay here and wait for them."




Clover looked up from her computer, staring at Koln and muttering, "Good evening to you, _too._" Then, she saw the look of concern on his face. Clover tilted her head to one side, "Koln? Ruby's not here. _Who's_ coming? What's going on?"
Her sight momentarily swept back to her computer screen where her Email had popped up. She immediately picked up on an email with the subject, "Room Change Confirmation." That cheered her up a little. But the look on Koln's face was haunting. Was someone coming after him?


----------



## Strider_Koln

"My 'family' will be rather upset when they find that I failed and caused them eternal damnation. There are two other hunters you need to worry about... Where's Ruby?!" Koln shouts, scrambling to his feet, checking everywhere for her, under the other bed, in the closet, under the chair, and he remembers his dream... "Clover, we need to find Ruby."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover looked up from her computer, staring at Koln and muttering, "Good evening to you, _too._" Then, she saw the look of concern on his face. Clover tilted her head to one side, "Koln? Ruby's not here. _Who's_ coming? What's going on?"
> Her sight momentarily swept back to her computer screen where her Email had popped up. She immediately picked up on an email with the subject, "Room Change Confirmation." That cheered her up a little. But the look on Koln's face was haunting. Was someone coming after him?




The email on Clover's computer screen is from the RHD. Clover reads it out loud while Koln trembles nervously while sitting on Clover's bed. The message reads as follows:

_Angelica,

You have been approved for a room change. I know how into your studies you are and although I hope you and Mindy don't harbor any bad feelings towards each other, I can understand you wanting your own space. I am a little concerned however about your request for a room in the basement but  we do indeed have one open. There aren't any windows in this room save for the small ones towards the ceiling so you won't get much light. Anyway, you have 2 days to move and we can offer you help if you need it.

Sincerely,
John Doe
RHD _


----------



## Strider_Koln

Strider_Koln said:


> "My 'family' will be rather upset when they find that I failed and caused them eternal damnation. There are two other hunters you need to worry about... Where's Ruby?!" Koln shouts, scrambling to his feet, checking everywhere for her, under the other bed, in the closet, under the chair, and he remembers his dream... "Clover, we need to find Ruby."




"Nevermind, I need to find Ruby, you need to leave." As Koln talks he is hurriedly tossing Clover's clothes into  a suitcase he found in the closet. "Do not forget to write now. I have a very cunning plan to outwit people here. I shall pose as you so none will be the wiser. Will have to color my hair..." Koln thinks aloud as he stands in front of a mirror holding a skirt over himself. "Although first thing's first, I need to track down Ruby... but can't leave you here. O Lord this is horrible! I am torn, what do I do first? Do I try to put you into hiding or do I go find my lo-uh.. er, my lovable heretic friend Ruby?"
Koln's mind is frantic, trying to process his priorities to no avail, things get even more muddled as a commercial for the Narna complete special awesome edition dvd plays on the tv, Koln looks up just in time to see a winking Mr. Tumnus. "And you... I have not forgotten, you'll get yours you bastard!"


----------



## izillama

I'm sorry, Mike. *giggle*

...
A moment of complete silence passed between the two of them. As it had happened a few times before while speaking to Koln, Clover's mouth fell open speechlessly. But really, her internal mind was _blaring_. 
'Is... he... _ing kidding me_? Oh _no_ you _don't_.'
...
'Damnit Koln! How come every time I have to get something done you have to go and act like a ing nutcase!? Can you have just one moment of normalcy!? _Hunters_? Hunters! ing perfect! This is just goddamned perfect! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
Clover took a calmning breath, composing herself.
Then, she looked at Koln, dead serious, "I hate to have to do this to you, Koln, but I have a biology test in an hour and I can't have you acting so... _you_ during that time. Lest you hurt yourself."
There was another moment of silence. Suddenly, Clover's face became livid and reproachful. She stared him straight in the eye and held her hand out, "Koln! Come!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover took a calmning breath, composing herself.
> Then, she looked at Koln, dead serious, "I hate to have to do this to you, Koln, but I have a biology test in an hour and I can't have you acting so... _you_ during that time. Lest you hurt yourself."
> There was another moment of silence. Suddenly, Clover's face became livid and reproachful. She stared him straight in the eye and held her hand out, "Koln! Come!"




Rolling dice is too annoying, you win again.

Koln looks her right in the eye as she speaks, his hand taking her's as he steps beside her. "So... Where are we going?" He asks in an odd cheerful manner. He is under her will, but his mind is still his own, he wonders if she even has the slightest idea of who he really is, and how 'normal' Koln would act...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> She spoke to them softly upon her revelation. "Hey everyone, I think I need to clear my head for a while, something doesn't seem right to me. I need to get some more questions answered about things and I will be back soon.. Don't worry about me, I remember my way around," she said with a serious expression.
> 
> With that, she exited the door and headed to the shuttle station to take her in town. From there she will find Prestor's house to investigate. (heh at least I hope thats where it is at the moment)




Ruby looks out the window as the shuttle takes her back to that familiar area near Prestor's house. The spot where her and the group came up from the sewer on that faithful night. Ruby is still a little shaken from the horror she witnessed on that night. 'Could Prestor really be dead?' she thinks to herself.

Ruby steps off the bus and after some wandering she manages to find Prestor's house. The fire did quite a number on it and only a few walls are still left standing. Yellow tape is spread around the perimeter of the house reading "CRIME SCENE - DO NOT ENTER". Ruby ducks under the tape and enters what remains of the house. Ruby can see remnants of some of the rooms that she was in including the kitchen where Jacob gave her a blood pack.

Ruby follows the all-to-familiar hallway to what used to be the lab where Koln and Clover were turned into vampires. It looks like nothing is left of the serums or any of Prestor's work, just a shelf that looks like it might have been recently rifled through possibly by the police. The trap door that leads down to the basement is open but it is blocked by all the debree that fell in during the fire.

Ruby hears a noise in one of the other rooms, like a drawer being opened. Ruby creeps down the hall to investigate. She peers around a doorway that leads into what looks like it used to be Prestor's bedroom. Ruby sees a red haired girl looking through a dresser drawer, she takes what looks like a picture out of the drawer and puts it in her pocket.

Ruby Stealth
1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15)

Ruby tries to creep closer to get a better look at what the woman is doing but a loose floorboard creaks under her foot and the woman looks over her shoulder and spots Ruby. She quickly dashes out of the house and Ruby can swear she sees a wolf bounding off and out of sight. While looking out the window Ruby sees a police car roll up to the curb. Ruby looks around at her surroundings, there are plenty of places that she could hide. And what was that woman looking at anyway?


----------



## izillama

Quickly, Clover tugged at Koln's hand and they stepped out into the hallway. She half led, half dragged him along. He seemed willing enough, but the glint in his eye told her that underneath his accommodating exterior a fire was welling up. He did _not_ want to be told what to do. And _she_ wished that she didn't _have_ to tell him what to do. 
She didn't want to hurt him or see him get hurt.
Passing the RHD's office, she ripped an envelope off the door with her name on it. Inside was a room key to the room in the basement.
She continued her forced march with Koln. People stared at the strange sight as they passed in the hallway, but Clover didn't speak to anyone. She dragged Koln into the elevator and pressed "down."
As the elevator flew towards the earth, she looked up at Koln apologetically, "I'm sorry, Koln. I have to go to class and I don't want to see you get hurt or do anything to hurt others. So this is for your own good. Please don't hate me."
He didn't answer. He still acted as obetiently as a dog on a leash.
The doors opened on the basement level and they stepped out. The hallway was quiet. Not many students lived down here. 
They walked along until Clover found the right one. Her new room. Her new hiding place. The key worked, and she pushed the door open. 
The room was smaller than hers upstairs. It had a two-person bunkbed, two dressers, two wardrobes, and two desks. It wasn't much, but it would work. 
Koln followed Clover into the room and he seemed to hesitate, as though his mind wasn't sure if the command was over with yet.
Slowly, Clover turned. Again, she was apologetic, "I'm sorry."
Then, she drew a breath and dropped the bomb, "Koln, you are to remain in this room for either the next five hours or until I come back and tell you otherwise. You are not to pass either door or window and exit this room... or any other exit you might think of. You see this space? This is where you are going to stay for the next five hours. Do I make myself clear?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> They walked along until Clover found the right one. Her new room. Her new hiding place. The key worked, and she pushed the door open.
> The room was smaller than hers upstairs. It had a two-person bunkbed, two dressers, two wardrobes, and two desks. It wasn't much, but it would work.
> Koln followed Clover into the room and he seemed to hesitate, as though his mind wasn't sure if the command was over with yet.
> Slowly, Clover turned. Again, she was apologetic, "I'm sorry."
> Then, she drew a breath and dropped the bomb, "Koln, you are to remain in this room for either the next five hours or until I come back and tell you otherwise. You are not to pass either door or window and exit this room... or any other exit you might think of. You see this space? This is where you are going to stay for the next five hours. Do I make myself clear?"




Koln's Will Save
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9) 


Koln sits quietly on the bottom bunk, the bed is plain with no sheets, just a rather dirty mattress typical of a college dorm. Koln sits there with an awkward sort of smile on his face and Clover wonders what must be going on in that head of his as she leaves the room closing the door behind her and heading off to class.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Hide D20+2
[13,2] = (15)
Roll Lookup
Ruby looked at a rather large pile of debris and quickly scurries over behind it. She hopes she can remain out of sight while the authorities do their business and leave. If she had a beating heart, it would be racing at this point. 
'What was that woman doing with that picture and why did I see a wolf just now,' she thought. Maybe there truly were other just like her. Was she connected with the fire or with Prestor? Something doesn't quite add up. She waited for an opportunity to investigate further.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sighs, not being able to move out of the room.. or so he thinks! He gets up... er doesn't move... Ok! Getting up! Hmmphh!! Er.. nope, not moving! Another sigh, he opens up his journal and begins to scribble...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Hide D20+2
> [13,2] = (15)
> Roll Lookup
> Ruby looked at a rather large pile of debris and quickly scurries over behind it. She hopes she can remain out of sight while the authorities do their business and leave. If she had a beating heart, it would be racing at this point.
> 'What was that woman doing with that picture and why did I see a wolf just now,' she thought. Maybe there truly were other just like her. Was she connected with the fire or with Prestor? Something doesn't quite add up. She waited for an opportunity to investigate further.




Ruby hides behind debri that looks like it fell from what used to be the roof. All that remains of the roof now is a gaping hole. Ruby looks up and sees the stars. Then her attention turns to the situation at hand when she hears the radios of the police officers entering the house. There are two officers and they talk amongst themselves as they search around the house with flashlights. They sweep the house overlooking Ruby's hiding spot. 

Ruby peeks out and sees that one is a man and one is a woman and the smell of humanity is strong in both of them. "The fire sure did a number on this place" the woman says. "Yeah, apparently some old chemist lived here, maybe one of his little experiments got out of hand. Burned the whole place down" the man says. "I thought the fire marshall said it could have been arsen, there weren't any bodies found, maybe the guy just lit his own house on fire and left. That would explain the tire tracks outside." says the woman. "Who knows." The man says as they walk towards the lab area "All I know is that this lab gives me the creeps." "Yeah. Detective Brandt says that he has reason to believe this Prestor guy was hiding people in that trap door in his basement" the woman says. The man laughs "That old guy? I bet he also told you that Prestor was conducting experiments on them! Maybe he was turning them into werewolves oooooooh. Or..or...vampires! Bleh!" The man does his best impression of dracula as they both walk out of the house. "You see, this is why you weren't invited to Adam's wedding!" says the woman as they get back into the car and drive off leaving Ruby alone in the house once again.


----------



## izillama

Ok, I'm going to do us all a favor here. ^.^ 
I'm sorry for the long post, but I just want to get it over with all at once!

Clover's evening...
[sblock] After leaving Koln, Clover flew back upstairs to get dressed for her class. She was a little bit nervous. She and her professor had gotten along perfectly well, and her professor had been impressed that Clover had been able to stay awake during her morning lectures. So now she worried that the subject might come up as to why she had switched to her night time section. Well, it wasn't exactly like she could tell her professor what would happen to her if she went outside during the day...
Dressing was quick. Clover didn't even think about it as she threw on her school girl outfit. It was just such second nature to her. But then about halfway across campus, lugging her books along at a furious pace, she suddenly began to see the stares.
'Hm... a lot of people are looking at me. I wonder if they notice how pale I am? No they're not looking at my face. What? Is my outfit stained or someth...?' She looked down and grew embarrassed. School girl outfit. And, she hadn't even bothered to put on a coat for this particularly cool night. Clover suddenly realized how rediculous she must look. But there was no turning back now. 'I'm going to have to learn to act more... _human_ in the future. Maybe pretend that I need a coat? Wear my normal clothes? Well, my clothes were never _normal_. But still, more normal than this.'
Sighing, she bolted into the biology building, up the stairs, and flew into the lecture hall... just in time to see that I was empty, save for about three students who were just sitting down to study. Clover cocked her head and looked at her wristwatch, "Oh..." She could have sworn that she was going to be late to her test! But now she found herself with about 45 minutes to spare. Had she run across campus that quickly? Was that another reason people had been staring?
As Clover sunk down into her seat, even more embarrassed than before, one of her classmates looked up at her from a seat a few rows down in the lecture hall. Clover didn't know her name, and she was sure this girl didn't know hers either. But all the same, the girl's face dropped in concern, "Are you alright? You're awefully _pale_."
Clover wrung her hands in embarrassment, "Um... yeah. I'm a little under the weather tonight. I'm glad we can leave when the test is over, right?" She laughed a little, but the girl still looked concerned. She turned to look back at her notes. 
Clover pulled out her own notes as well. She had them memorized by heart. But just to pass the time, she sat there and stared at the page. She felt out of sorts. It was a bit surreal. All weekend, she had been trying to get used to being a newborn vampire. And now, she sat in her biology class like nothing had happened. Like everything was perfectly normal. Clover wondered idly if anything about her gave it away. If anyone could tell what had happened to her. 
She suddenly felt self concious, as though her fangs were clearly visible, and she ducked her head to lay her forehead on her arm, hiding her face.
The lecture hall filled in quickly. Clover kept her head down, but she could clearly hear everyone expressing curiosity over her presence in the room. 
"Is that that girl from Section A?"
"Yeah, they say she's some sort of super genius that never leaves her room."
"What a _dork_. Is that her Catholic School uniform? Why is she still wearing it?"
"Aww, I think it's cute."
"You perv! You think _anyone_ dressed up as a school girl is _cute_."
"Wow, is that her real hair color?"
"She's so pale! She needs some sun."
"Wow, her complexion's _awesome_."
"You're such a _goth_."
And the class continued to babble as such. It's wasn't so uncomfortable after a while, though. Some of the students in the night class were older than the morning class, and so it seemed a lot more subdued. No one seemed to harbor any animosity towards her. Just curiosity.
Clover lifted her head and gave a shy smile to those around her. She sat in between two girls. As she accidentally caught one of their gazes, the girl gasped and blurted out before she could catch herself, "Wow, is that your real eye color?"
Clover blinked, taken aback. A compliment? She smiled warmly, "Yes, it is." 
The girl grinned, "That's so pretty!" She extended her hand, "I'm sorry. I'm Sophia."
Clover smiled and took the girl's hand, "Angelica. It's a pleasure."
But Sophia jumped, and Clover suddenly realized why. "Oh! Your hand is cold!" They both laughed awkwardly, but Clover's laugh was more morbid. but before Sophia could ask about it, luckily, the professor entered the room.
"Okay! Book and notes away. Take out your pencils!"
Clover and Sophia shared one last smile, and then the tests were handed out.
Easy.
She tried very hard not to, but she was done in less than fifteen minutes. Time just seemed to pass very differently for a vampire than for a human. The girls next to her were still only a tenth of the way through the test by the time she was done. But she would be damned if she was the first one to hand in. Instead, she sat awkwardly and pretended to look over her answers. 
And she waited.
And waited.
And _waited._
***
2 Hours Later

One of the boys close to the front of the room finally stood up. He seemed afraid to be the first one done, but all the same he approached the front of the room.
Clover breathed a sigh of relief and stood quickly to be the second one in. She glanced at Sophia and suddenly realized that the girl seemed very strained and nervous. Clover held her breath. For a breath moment, Sophia looked up and their eyes met. Then, the girl quickly (almost too quick to be normal) looked back to her test. 
'What's wrong?'
She shrugged and walked down to the front of the room, handing in her test. Then, she walked out of the room right on the heels of the first boy who was done. Out in the hallway, she watched him heave a deep sigh. Then he walked off.
What was strange about that?
'Hm...'
Then, she felt the blood stop cold in her veins. Metaphorically speaking.
'Did I... did I remember to _breathe_ during all of that?'
She thought back during the test. She had been sitting there bored. She hadn't really been thinking about anything. Certainly not about pretending to breathe. 
'Oh .'
So, for two hours she must have sat there completely still and statuesque. That must have really freaked Sophia out! But what was done was done. No turning back. All she could do was pretend that everything was normal.
But nothing would ever be normal _again_. [/sblock]
Bored, she began to make her way out of the biology building. However, before descending the stairs to the first floor, she was suddenly struck with inspiration. 
She wasn't afraid anymore. If anyone caught her, she could always command or mesmerize her way out of it, right? Stealthily, she looked around herself. No one was coming. The biology building was quiet for this time of night.
'Ok, let's do this.'
Quickly, she stormed down the wing to the anatomy labs. This hallway was familiar. 
She swiped her card.
She was in.
The packets of blood shone red and beautiful in front of her. She began to size up how many she could sneak out in her messenger bag to store in her refridgerator. 
Certainly this would make up for leaving Koln all by himself in her bedroom, right?

Not sure what to roll for stealing blood packs. So I'll just end it here for now. ^.^


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby couldn't believe her own heightened senses. _Burned his own house? If he did why would he do such a thing. There might also be a chance he still is alive_
She pondered this situation for a few moments and then snarled in determination. 
She ran outside and found the tire tracks in the mud. Ruby uses discipline Eyes of the beast With her new set of eyes alit, she sprints in the direction of the tire tracks in the shadows of the night to conceal herself. Who knows where these tracks would bring her in the end.


----------



## Strider_Koln

With a grunt, Koln succeeds in standing! Yes success will be his! Hold on Ruby, Koln is coming to protect you! He charges at the door, full speed and with a strangely silent but hard impact he hits an invisible barrier and falls onto his back. He gets up, dusting himself off and charges again, only to smack against an invisible wall and fall. This continues for about an hour or two...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Bored, she began to make her way out of the biology building. However, before descending the stairs to the first floor, she was suddenly struck with inspiration. She wasn't afraid anymore. If anyone caught her, she could always command or mesmerize her way out of it, right? Stealthily, she looked around herself. No one was coming. The biology building was quiet for this time of night.
> 'Ok, let's do this.'
> Quickly, she stormed down the wing to the anatomy labs. This hallway was familiar.
> She swiped her card.
> She was in.
> The packets of blood shone red and beautiful in front of her. She began to size up how many she could sneak out in her messenger bag to store in her refridgerator. Certainly this would make up for leaving Koln all by himself in her bedroom, right?
> 
> Not sure what to roll for stealing blood packs. So I'll just end it here for now. ^.^




Clover starts snatching blood packs from the refrigerator like a greedily little theif. She manages to shove three of them into her bag when she hears someone coming down the hall. Worried that it might be campus security Clover creeps over to an unlit part of the room so that the passerby thinks that the room is empty.

Move Silently
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13) 


Hide
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)

Clover moves queitly along between the lab tables when she trips over one of the stools and falls flat on her face. A blood pack falls out of her bag and onto the floor but Clover doesn't have the time to pick it up. She quickly scrambles behind a large desk at the front of the room and lays low. 

A man's voice says from outside the room "Who's there!" and a young but fairly chubby security guard comes bounding into the room and  turns on the lights. He searches around but seems rather creeped out by the life-like models of cut in half people showing muscle tissue and skeletons. He notices the blood pack lying on the floor and mutters "Damn kids" as he picks it up and takes it with him. "I'm going to make sure this doesn't happen again!" he says as he leaves the room, turning off the lights and locking the door from the outside. Clover knows that she can still open the door and leave from the inside. Clover listens as the security guard walks off.

Listen Check
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)

She hears his footsteps walking and then stop. Clover realizes that the security guard did not walk down the stairs and must still be on this floor possibly waiting in ambush.

There aren't any more blood packs left in the fridge by the way you little thief!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby couldn't believe her own heightened senses. _Burned his own house? If he did why would he do such a thing. There might also be a chance he still is alive_
> She pondered this situation for a few moments and then snarled in determination.
> She ran outside and found the tire tracks in the mud. Ruby uses discipline Eyes of the beast With her new set of eyes alit, she sprints in the direction of the tire tracks in the shadows of the night to conceal herself. Who knows where these tracks would bring her in the end.




The tire tracks are actually on the road, like the car peeled off before speeding away.

The tire tracks in the road do not give too much of a hint as to where the car went after speeding off and Ruby soon finds herself wandering around lost. She wanders for what seems like an hour before finally ending up at the bus stop again. She still finds it strange how she can just continually run without getting tired at all.

By looking at the schedule at the bus stop Ruby sees that she still has awhile before the bus comes to think things over. Nobody is around and Ruby can only remember seeing one or two cars as she wandered the streets.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> With a grunt, Koln succeeds in standing! Yes success will be his! Hold on Ruby, Koln is coming to protect you! He charges at the door, full speed and with a strangely silent but hard impact he hits an invisible barrier and falls onto his back. He gets up, dusting himself off and charges again, only to smack against an invisible wall and fall. This continues for about an hour or two...




Somewhere in the midst of bashing himself against the "invisible wall" Koln gets a text message from an unknown number. He hears the noise of the phone while lying on the ground in a daze and takes it out of his pocket flipping it open. 

The message reads "Kolnyr, if you are still alive please report back. The monster known as Thaddeus is a much larger threat than we first thought, do not attempt to confront him by yourself. We will be sending help shortly, in fact he may be on his way currently. This hunter is not part of our organization and his true name and identity is unknown to us. He will contact you upon arrival as to where to meet with him. - God Bless"


----------



## izillama

Clover sat still in the darkness, not daring to move. While she still hadn't gotten over her unnerving fear of the dark, she realized that there was a much more immediate danger at hand. 
The guard, she heard, still hadn't left the floor. 
Her eyes scanned the darkness. She didn't dare breathe. As though his pathetic human ears could pick up the difference.
She counted in her head.
1
...
100
...
1000
At count 1000, she still hadn't heard him leave his post, but rather an uncomfortable shuffling from the outside hall. 
'Well _great_. But it's not like I can stay _here_.'
Biting her lip in nervousness, she finally decided to stand. She uncoiled her body like a cat, slowly backing up and careful not to make a sound. Then, she turned and reached out to a body shelf that wasn't in use. 
She was afraid, but this was a good solution for now.
Careful with the latch, she opened it and looked inside. 
Empty, save for a starch white sheet.
Lifting her eyes heaven-ward for a moment, 'Oh God? Where did I go wrong?' she jumped in and hid. 
Play a corpse!

Check for hide-ability
1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)


----------



## Strider_Koln

With a grunt, Koln sits up, readying himself to ram down the door, or perhaps the window this time. That dream of Ruby is haunting him, he has to see that she's safe, he has to protect her at all costs...

His phone vibrates again and with due dread he flips it open. "Oh... and they're sending a hunter outside of my bloodline. I do not know why... they sent my "brother" Arthur to help me in France, at least with my family there is the incredibly unlikely chance they show me and my friends mercy, I need to think fast, oh I know!" Koln flips the phone back up and starts texting the Vatican back: "In the name of St. Peter! Everything's under control. Situation normal. Everything's perfectly alright now, I'm fine, we're all fine here. How are you?' He then hits send and smiles, perfectly content with his latest cunning plan.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The tire tracks are actually on the road, like the car peeled off before speeding away.
> 
> The tire tracks in the road do not give too much of a hint as to where the car went after speeding off and Ruby soon finds herself wandering around lost. She wanders for what seems like an hour before finally ending up at the bus stop again. She still finds it strange how she can just continually run without getting tired at all.
> 
> By looking at the schedule at the bus stop Ruby sees that she still has awhile before the bus comes to think things over. Nobody is around and Ruby can only remember seeing one or two cars as she wandered the streets.



In frustration, Ruby sits on a nearby bench to think things thru for a moment. Its going to be a while before the bus arrives. Well, she at least knows there is a possibility that Prestor is alive, he might even be among those in her bloodline somewhere. He might have been able to escape those who were following him to protect himself and his knowledge. 
 She chewed on this for a moment. Maybe that woman will come back again to the house to retrieve more thing. Ruby immediately called out towards the sky since noone was around. Beckoning "Caw, caw.."
She attempted to call forth ravens for her aid.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover sat still in the darkness, not daring to move. While she still hadn't gotten over her unnerving fear of the dark, she realized that there was a much more immediate danger at hand.
> The guard, she heard, still hadn't left the floor.
> Her eyes scanned the darkness. She didn't dare breathe. As though his pathetic human ears could pick up the difference.
> She counted in her head.
> 1
> ...
> 100
> ...
> 1000
> At count 1000, she still hadn't heard him leave his post, but rather an uncomfortable shuffling from the outside hall.
> 'Well _great_. But it's not like I can stay _here_.'
> Biting her lip in nervousness, she finally decided to stand. She uncoiled her body like a cat, slowly backing up and careful not to make a sound. Then, she turned and reached out to a body shelf that wasn't in use.
> She was afraid, but this was a good solution for now.
> Careful with the latch, she opened it and looked inside.
> Empty, save for a starch white sheet.
> Lifting her eyes heaven-ward for a moment, 'Oh God? Where did I go wrong?' she jumped in and hid.
> Play a corpse!
> 
> Check for hide-ability
> 1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)




Clover
[sblock]
You hear the security guard quietly creep back into the room. Quiet, but not quiet enough for your keen ears to pick up. Unfortunately in your haste you weren't able to close the door all the way leaving a crack through which you can see the guard poking around the room. As he nears the shelf you can hear his heart pounding. You lay down on the table motionless. The guard peeks through the crack in the door and slowly opens it. You can see his hand shake as he flashes the light over you. He says "Man, did they mess with the bodies too? What is this some kind of prank?" as he slowly pulls out the table. He looks you over and says to himself "I don't think they dress the corpses up like schoolgirls, is she really dead?". He pokes your stomache which tickles you and makes you jump.

The guard yells and jumps back whipping out his trusty tazer as he does and firing without thinking.

Tazer Attack
1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13)

Tazer Damage
1d3 → [2] = (2)

Clover Fortitiude Save
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24) 


The darts from the gun stick into Clover's chest and release a bolt of electricity. Clover takes electrical damage but doesn't get paralyzed.

Clover takes 2 (electrical) aggravated damage.



I'm going to roll initiative for the security guard in case we need it.

Guard's Initiative Roll
1d20+1 → [12,1] = (13)

Now I'm sure you're all wondering if vampires are ticklish and that's why I posted this
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> With a grunt, Koln sits up, readying himself to ram down the door, or perhaps the window this time. That dream of Ruby is haunting him, he has to see that she's safe, he has to protect her at all costs...
> 
> His phone vibrates again and with due dread he flips it open. "Oh... and they're sending a hunter outside of my bloodline. I do not know why... they sent my "brother" Arthur to help me in France, at least with my family there is the incredibly unlikely chance they show me and my friends mercy, I need to think fast, oh I know!" Koln flips the phone back up and starts texting the Vatican back: "In the name of St. Peter! Everything's under control. Situation normal. Everything's perfectly alright now, I'm fine, we're all fine here. How are you?' He then hits send and smiles, perfectly content with his latest cunning plan.




Koln
[sblock]
Your phone rings shortly after you send your crafty text message. It's the Vatican. You pick up and answer in your calmest sounding voice. You recognize the voice on the other end "Kolnyr, praise the Lord you are okay! Listen, this man they are sending, we have no idea who he is. He is from an independent group of very specialized vampire hunters. Apparently they have a score to settle with Thaddeus and refuse to stay out of the situation. It appears that Thaddeus had killed a very important member of theirs in the past. He is very dangerous and not to mention cunning. Right now we have yet to hear of any action taken by Thaddeus since he entered Denver. Do you know of anything?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



ladyphoenix said:


> In frustration, Ruby sits on a nearby bench to think things thru for a moment. Its going to be a while before the bus arrives. Well, she at least knows there is a possibility that Prestor is alive, he might even be among those in her bloodline somewhere. He might have been able to escape those who were following him to protect himself and his knowledge.
> She chewed on this for a moment. Maybe that woman will come back again to the house to retrieve more thing. Ruby immediately called out towards the sky since noone was around. Beckoning "Caw, caw.."
> She attempted to call forth ravens for her aid.




Ruby
[sblock]
As you make bird noises while sitting on the bench all alone at the bus stop a bird comes down from the trees and lands on your head. He pecks at you and then flutters down next to you. You can see that he is a jet black bird with a long beak. In his beak he has a piece of charred wood that looks like it might have come from Prestor's house.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby stares at the piece of wood the raven dropped in her hands. "um thanks.." She decided to communicate with him to at least give her other idea a chance as well.Feral whispers She looks into the raven's beady golden eyes steadily. I have a request of you. In exchange of freshly killed mice and small animals, I need you to watch for anyone who visits the house where this wood came from and where they are going. I can meet with you the next day or two to make the exchange, that is up to you. What do you say?


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Your phone rings shortly after you send your crafty text message. It's the Vatican. You pick up and answer in your calmest sounding voice. You recognize the voice on the other end "Kolnyr, praise the Lord you are okay! Listen, this man they are sending, we have no idea who he is. He is from an independent group of very specialized vampire hunters. Apparently they have a score to settle with Thaddeus and refuse to stay out of the situation. It appears that Thaddeus had killed a very important member of theirs in the past. He is very dangerous and not to mention cunning. Right now we have yet to hear of any action taken by Thaddeus since he entered Denver. Do you know of anything?"
> [/sblock]




Koln sighs and smiles, it's good hearing his friend Father Baldric again. He was the closest thing he had to a father growing up, and he was always the first to tell Koln what was going on around him, even risking his own neck a few times in making Koln privy to information that the Church would rather keep confidential. 

"I'm well Father, thanks, and too praise the Lord for hearing your voice once again. As for this new hunter, no I have not heard anything. Do you know if he is here already? I find it very dangerous that the Church would allow a seperate entity with some sort of personal vendetta to do its dirty work. How do we know they walk with Grace? How do we know they are not going to get sloppy and reveal to the world what the Church has been doing or centuries? Just between you and me friend, the Church is not what it used to be at all."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stares at the piece of wood the raven dropped in her hands. "um thanks.." She decided to communicate with him to at least give her other idea a chance as well.Feral whispers She looks into the raven's beady golden eyes steadily. I have a request of you. In exchange of freshly killed mice and small animals, I need you to watch for anyone who visits the house where this wood came from and where they are going. I can meet with you the next day or two to make the exchange, that is up to you. What do you say?




The raven replies in a rather loud cackling voice "I don't need food, I need a nest! If you can help me build a nest I'll built it near where this wood came from. I like this wood, it's strong, it smells attractive too. In that house there is a bed and on that bed there is a matress and in that matress there is some stuffing. I can't get the stuffing out but you can. Get it for me, I want to make a nest. I'll nest near the house. That is all, forever more!" 

With that the raven flies off leaving Ruby with a piece of charred wood in her hand.


----------



## izillama

Clover lay motionless on the shelf, steadying herself, '_Be_ the corpse... I _am_ a corpse...'
She heard the door open and peered out, aggravated, 'Damn. And _this_ is the one time Public Safety decides to do thier job?'
He began searching the room, flashlight in hand.
'Don't find me don't find me don't find...'
He opend the shelf.
'Damn.'
Clover kept her eyes closed. It wasn't difficult to play dead. Unfortunately, he seemed like he was having a hard time convincing himself that they were dressing the dead up in school girl outfits here in the morgue. 
Suddenly, Clover felt the officer poke her stomach. She hadn't expected that! She must have jumped three feet in the air.
In doing so, the officer freaked out. Clover didn't even have a chance to say anything before he suddenly whipped out his taser and turned it on her.
'MOTHER-ER!!!'
Clover screamed out as the jolt of what felt like a million volts of electricity coursed through her. She knew it wasn't that much, but it shocked and surprised her to the point where she couldn't think straight for a moment. 
When the shock came to an end, she realized that at least she hadn't been paralyzed. But the taser still stuck provocatively into her chest.
An awkward silence passed between them as the officer suddenly realized that he had tasered a "living" girl.
Then, Clover did the only logical thing.
Angrily, she rubuked the man, acting fearful but logical. She screeched, outraged, "How _dare_ you!? Do you know how many charges of neglect for student safety, abuse of power, and sexual _abuse_ I could bring you up on!? What's wrong with the officers on this campus!? What's wrong with _you_!? Do you make a habit of groping 18-year-old girls and pulling tasers out on students without warning and due cause!? Because if that's the case, I suggest you call your superior and quit _now_ before I pull out my cell and call the cops!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs and smiles, it's good hearing his friend Father Baldric again. He was the closest thing he had to a father growing up, and he was always the first to tell Koln what was going on around him, even risking his own neck a few times in making Koln privy to information that the Church would rather keep confidential.
> 
> "I'm well Father, thanks, and too praise the Lord for hearing your voice once again. As for this new hunter, no I have not heard anything. Do you know if he is here already? I find it very dangerous that the Church would allow a seperate entity with some sort of personal vendetta to do its dirty work. How do we know they walk with Grace? How do we know they are not going to get sloppy and reveal to the world what the Church has been doing or centuries? Just between you and me friend, the Church is not what it used to be at all."




Father Baldric chuckles "This is true, the church is not what it used to be. But we still stand for righteousness and we will continue to smite the wicked! It wasn't our choice to get this hunter involved, unfortunately the majority of these groups of hunters act on their own most of the time through some kind of self-fulfillment rather than Grace. Regardless of what drives them, these hunters do their part in keeping our secret a secret much like our supernatural foes seem to have some sort of system in place that keeps them hidden as well. Now Kolnyr, you know what you must do. You should go to a church as soon as possible and bear the burden that we as protectors of good must bear. I pray that all goes well and we can rid the world of yet another evil being."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Angrily, she rubuked the man, acting fearful but logical. She screeched, outraged, "How _dare_ you!? Do you know how many charges of neglect for student safety, abuse of power, and sexual _abuse_ I could bring you up on!? What's wrong with the officers on this campus!? What's wrong with _you_!? Do you make a habit of groping 18-year-old girls and pulling tasers out on students without warning and due cause!? Because if that's the case, I suggest you call your superior and quit _now_ before I pull out my cell and call the cops!"




The security guard stumbles over his words, for a moment there he thought he was witnessing someone rising from the dead "I-I-'m sorry ma'am. I-I-I acted too quickly there, are you alright? What the hell were you doing in there anyway?" He looks at the darts sticking in Clover's chest "Can you get those out yourself? Luckily they don't really go in deep."


----------



## izillama

'Hook, line, and sinker.'
Clover was still a little shaken by everything that had just transpired, so it wasn't difficult for her to "pretend" to shrink back and try and calm down. She let her lip quiver, as though she were on the verge of tears. She spoke shakily, "I-I'll be fine." She reached up and pulled the taser connections from her chest. It didn't hurt, but she made a show of them stinging, hoping to milk the Public Safety officer for all his sympathy. 
Then, she looked at him sheepishly, "I-I'm sorry I'm in here. I really shouldn't tell you this... but..."
She hesitated, then concocted her story. It was easy.
"I'm pledging a sorority. You know how us college students are, right? We all want to fit in. One of the sisters... she knew I had a bio pass. She told me to sneak in here and..."
She paused, as though disgusted.
"She... dared me to spend three hours in here on one of the shelves. I don't know why! They just shoved me in here and told me to stay. It's some sort of... right of passage, I guess."
She shrugged, then captured his attention with large, glittering eyes, "Please, don't tell the sisters I'm off the shelf! I really, _really_ want to pledge this sorority!"

Bluff Roll
1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Father Baldric chuckles "This is true, the church is not what it used to be. But we still stand for righteousness and we will continue to smite the wicked! It wasn't our choice to get this hunter involved, unfortunately the majority of these groups of hunters act on their own most of the time through some kind of self-fulfillment rather than Grace. Regardless of what drives them, these hunters do their part in keeping our secret a secret much like our supernatural foes seem to have some sort of system in place that keeps them hidden as well. Now Kolnyr, you know what you must do. You should go to a church as soon as possible and bear the burden that we as protectors of good must bear. I pray that all goes well and we can rid the world of yet another evil being."




"God's Will shall be done, but I have been keeping communication to a minimum. As you said this Thaddeus is dangerous, and I have seen that he does not operate alone. He is everywhere but at the same time nowhere, so I've been carefully masking any and all communication, I just pray that this other hunter is as careful. And yes I shall seek out a worthy Church for my latest trial, but finding one is difficult. Unlike when I was in Italy and France, these American Churches lack the same, well 'presence,' some of which merely seem like just any other building. The veil of faith, to me and others of our ilk, is noticibly thin around these establishments, if anything I should inquire into one of these so-called chuches and give their priest his own 'trial.' But like I said, God's Will shall be done, and I am certain that with his His guidance I will prove worthy once again. As much as I've enjoyed this, unless there are any more urgent details I must go, it is night and the 'wild hunt' is on."

((That is, if it is indeed night, I dont remember what time of day it is.))


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The raven replies in a rather loud cackling voice "I don't need food, I need a nest! If you can help me build a nest I'll built it near where this wood came from. I like this wood, it's strong, it smells attractive too. In that house there is a bed and on that bed there is a matress and in that matress there is some stuffing. I can't get the stuffing out but you can. Get it for me, I want to make a nest. I'll nest near the house. That is all, forever more!"
> 
> With that the raven flies off leaving Ruby with a piece of charred wood in her hand.



Ruby nods in response to the raven as he flies off in the darkness. She knows wha she must do before dawn. She starts sprinting back to Prestor's house once again at top speed. Once she arrives, she navigates her way to find the bedroom the raven was talking about. I don't have my chara sheet on me here at work to do a search check roll if I need it.
(in the event that Ruby finds the bedroom)
She uses her heightened strength to rip apart the mattress, which in turn spews a combination of fuzz and feathers.
(I'm going to stop here, I'm not sure how far to go with this =P)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> 'Hook, line, and sinker.'
> Clover was still a little shaken by everything that had just transpired, so it wasn't difficult for her to "pretend" to shrink back and try and calm down. She let her lip quiver, as though she were on the verge of tears. She spoke shakily, "I-I'll be fine." She reached up and pulled the taser connections from her chest. It didn't hurt, but she made a show of them stinging, hoping to milk the Public Safety officer for all his sympathy.
> Then, she looked at him sheepishly, "I-I'm sorry I'm in here. I really shouldn't tell you this... but..."
> She hesitated, then concocted her story. It was easy.
> "I'm pledging a sorority. You know how us college students are, right? We all want to fit in. One of the sisters... she knew I had a bio pass. She told me to sneak in here and..."
> She paused, as though disgusted.
> "She... dared me to spend three hours in here on one of the shelves. I don't know why! They just shoved me in here and told me to stay. It's some sort of... right of passage, I guess."
> She shrugged, then captured his attention with large, glittering eyes, "Please, don't tell the sisters I'm off the shelf! I really, _really_ want to pledge this sorority!"
> 
> Bluff Roll
> 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)




The Public Safety officer sighs as he reloads the tazer and puts it away. "Alright, I won't tell anyone you were here. Good grief, the things that these organizations make you do nowadays! Just don't let me find you hiding in the cadaver room anymore, it really isn't safe." He leads Clover out of the room and locks the door with his key. "Good luck pledging!" he says as he continues his round down the hallway.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "God's Will shall be done, but I have been keeping communication to a minimum. As you said this Thaddeus is dangerous, and I have seen that he does not operate alone. He is everywhere but at the same time nowhere, so I've been carefully masking any and all communication, I just pray that this other hunter is as careful. And yes I shall seek out a worthy Church for my latest trial, but finding one is difficult. Unlike when I was in Italy and France, these American Churches lack the same, well 'presence,' some of which merely seem like just any other building. The veil of faith, to me and others of our ilk, is noticibly thin around these establishments, if anything I should inquire into one of these so-called chuches and give their priest his own 'trial.' But like I said, God's Will shall be done, and I am certain that with his His guidance I will prove worthy once again. As much as I've enjoyed this, unless there are any more urgent details I must go, it is night and the 'wild hunt' is on."
> 
> ((That is, if it is indeed night, I dont remember what time of day it is.))




"We are a rare breed in the world Kolnyr, there are those who only think that they are being righteous but they do not know the true will of God! Do not be like Cain, who belonged to the evil one and murdered his brother. And why did he murder him? Because his own actions were evil and his brother's were righteous. Anyway, I have no further details but I do ask that you send in a blood sample at your earliest convenience. Now go child and may the Lord be with you."

With that the line goes dead as the priest hangs up.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nods in response to the raven as he flies off in the darkness. She knows wha she must do before dawn. She starts sprinting back to Prestor's house once again at top speed. Once she arrives, she navigates her way to find the bedroom the raven was talking about. I don't have my chara sheet on me here at work to do a search check roll if I need it.
> (in the event that Ruby finds the bedroom)
> She uses her heightened strength to rip apart the mattress, which in turn spews a combination of fuzz and feathers.
> (I'm going to stop here, I'm not sure how far to go with this =P)




Ruby
[sblock]
You run back to the house. You wander around the ruins until you find a rather burned but still intact mattress in the bedroom where you saw the red-haired woman digging through the dresser. You tear apart the mattress with relative ease and feathers and cotton fly everywhere. You rummage through the mess and while collecting some of the material you come across a roll of money. $50 to be exact! It seems like Prestor didn't trust the bank much...too bad he wasn't very rich either.

The raven swoops down  through the broken window and lands on the dresser. He says "Thanks for your help, I'll make my nest in the nearby tree. This stuff will make such a beautiful nest! The ladies won't be able to resist me! Come back soon!" The raven takes as much of the material from you as he can and flies off to start his work.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> "We are a rare breed in the world Kolnyr, there are those who only think that they are being righteous but they do not know the true will of God! Do not be like Cain, who belonged to the evil one and murdered his brother. And why did he murder him? Because his own actions were evil and his brother's were righteous. Anyway, I have no further details but I do ask that you send in a blood sample at your earliest convenience. Now go child and may the Lord be with you."
> 
> With that the line goes dead as the priest hangs up.




Koln smiles, putting away his phone, but soon reality starts to creep back up on him. It felt really good for a moment, pretending that things were how they used to be, but he can never return to that... He is now closer to Cain than Abel, of the same blood and twisted spirit as Lillith rather than Eve...

"Je déteste me..." He whipsers as he sits with his knees to his chest on the floor of the silent room.

Translation: I hate myself... Should have been obvious though anyway


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> The Public Safety officer sighs as he reloads the tazer and puts it away. "Alright, I won't tell anyone you were here. Good grief, the things that these organizations make you do nowadays! Just don't let me find you hiding in the cadaver room anymore, it really isn't safe." He leads Clover out of the room and locks the door with his key. "Good luck pledging!" he says as he continues his round down the hallway.




Clover watched the officer walk away with an amused feeling of relief. She had amazed even herself at how easily she had been able to worm her way out of trouble. She couldn't have bared the thought of her parents getting a call that their daughter had been caught stealing blood from the bio lab. 
As she walked back to her dorm, she kept to her thoughts. Morose, she pondered, 'Yes, my _parents_. What would you say if you saw me now? If you saw your daughter. The image of the _devil_. Stealing blood. Drinking it. Never able to lay eyes on the light of day? _Mother_...'
She felt a pain well up in her chest as she strode along by the light of the moon. What would her mother say? Catherine Edwards. Frail and beautiful. And yet, very traditional and religious. Would she think that God had yet again failed her? 
Clover knew the story. Her mother had been devout for her entire life. Whatever God sent her way was the way that things were going to be. But when she had almost died giving birth to her daughter, and when her daughter had almost died... for that one moment, Catherine Edwards had lost all faith. It was the only time she had ever wavered. _Ever_.
Presently, Clover found herself mounting the stairs in her dorm. She had climbed three flights by the time she realized that she was headed the wrong way and turned around towards the basement.
The hall to her new room was quiet. She almost half-expected to hear Koln muttering to himself or something. But it was unnervingly silent.
Sighing, she swiped her card and pushed her way into the room, "I'm sorry for what I did, Koln. But I didn't want you to lea... Are you _okay_?"
She quickly moved across the room to kneel down beside Koln, who sat curled up like frightened child.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> You run back to the house. You wander around the ruins until you find a rather burned but still intact mattress in the bedroom where you saw the red-haired woman digging through the dresser. You tear apart the mattress with relative ease and feathers and cotton fly everywhere. You rummage through the mess and while collecting some of the material you come across a roll of money. $50 to be exact! It seems like Prestor didn't trust the bank much...too bad he wasn't very rich either.
> 
> The raven swoops down  through the broken window and lands on the dresser. He says "Thanks for your help, I'll make my nest in the nearby tree. This stuff will make such a beautiful nest! The ladies won't be able to resist me! Come back soon!" The raven takes as much of the material from you as he can and flies off to start his work.
> [/sblock]



Ruby giggled a little as the raven swooped off with the bedding for his love nest. 'If only it were that easy for me too my dear friend' she thought to herself. She pictured her self in a silly bird outfit clutching twigs in her hands, building a nest of her own for guys to flock to. She shook her head. "Ruby, thats why God created animals, thats not for you silly girl" she scolded herself with a chuckle. She looked at the leftover fluff in her hands. Perhaps she is building a protective nest, for herself and her friends after-all.

She suddenly was worried about the time. She had to return back to the bus stop before the last shuttle. Once again, Ruby hastily made her way back to the city to wait for the last shuttle. Her preparations are complete for the next few days.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln looks up at Clover from his arms, his gaze is lifeless and distant at first, but focuses and a soft smile forms. "Oh, hi Clover... I understand why you did what you did and it's fine. Everything's fine actually. The Church is sending a rogue hunter to take out my target, so as long as you and Ruby keep a low profile things will be fine. In other words, keep your vampiric impluses as covert as possible, as we have been doing. As for what's really bothering me... oh nevermind, you have too much to worry about, do not let me bother you." He slowly stands, regaining his composure but secretly wishing that Ruby was here.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby giggled a little as the raven swooped off with the bedding for his love nest. 'If only it were that easy for me too my dear friend' she thought to herself. She pictured her self in a silly bird outfit clutching twigs in her hands, building a nest of her own for guys to flock to. She shook her head. "Ruby, thats why God created animals, thats not for you silly girl" she scolded herself with a chuckle. She looked at the leftover fluff in her hands. Perhaps she is building a protective nest, for herself and her friends after-all.
> 
> She suddenly was worried about the time. She had to return back to the bus stop before the last shuttle. Once again, Ruby hastily made her way back to the city to wait for the last shuttle. Her preparations are complete for the next few days.




Ruby takes the bus back to the school and we can all assume that she manages to get back into the building somehow. Ruby gets back to Clover's new dorm room in time to see a rather mushy scene between Clover and Koln. With all that has happened tonight it is now 12am and Clover still hasn't moved any of her things into her new room. The bed remains a bare and a rather stained mattress is the only thing on it. The room looks empty overall with none of Clover's belongings inside. When talking you can hear your voices echo off the walls like you are in some kind of cave. There is one feature to be thankful for in the room and that is the opaque dark curtain that can be drawn over the small window which is the only space for light from outside to come in.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks up at Clover from his arms, his gaze is lifeless and distant at first, but focuses and a soft smile forms. "Oh, hi Clover... I understand why you did what you did and it's fine. Everything's fine actually. The Church is sending a rogue hunter to take out my target, so as long as you and Ruby keep a low profile things will be fine. In other words, keep your vampiric impluses as covert as possible, as we have been doing. As for what's really bothering me... oh nevermind, you have too much to worry about, do not let me bother you." He slowly stands, regaining his composure but secretly wishing that Ruby was here.




Clover's lavender eyes softened as she stood and brushed herself off, regarding Koln respectfully. 
Then, she shook her head, "No, Koln. I know that you like Ruby better than you like me. _She_ doesn't lock up up in a room by yourself for _hours_. I felt terrible! But I did it because I'm your friend too, Koln. And as your friend... well... you can talk to _me_, too. I'll listen. I still don't fully understand what's going on here. So it worries me... see you so worried. Now, what's with this hunter? Do you think he's coming _here_?"
She felt a momentary surge of panic, "I mean, can he _tell_? Could he tell that we're vampires? What will he do to us if he can?"
She hesitated, but a morbid curiosoty struck her and she stepped forward into Koln's comfort circle, not realizing how close they were in proximity to each other as she did so, "Koln? How does a hunter _hunt_? How can a vampire be killed, if not by sunlight?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln's taken aback by Clover. How could she think that he likes Ruby more? It is an odd way of putting it, he feels differently about Ruby sure, but he would never be able to choose between  one or the other. Granted, yes, Ruby has never locked Koln up in a room all by himself, but perhaps Koln should be locked up in solitary confinement, he is losing his mind afterall.

"Clover, I would die for either of you, never forget that. Now with regards to this hunter, I pray that he is not walking with Grace. If not, then he should not notice we're vampires, however if he does walk in the Light, then yea he will be onto us at first sight. However, I sincerely doubt we are likely to cross paths with him because, and this answers your next question, he is most likely to hunt during the day." 

"You see, the conventional and intelligent way of hunting a vampire is to wait until it is middle of the day, when the fiend is likely to be at rest. The hunter, upon receiving intelligence of where his prey slumbers, will enter his 'nest' and slay him there. This is preferable to fighting him during the night, but there is some difficulty in this approach too. Firstly, if the vampire is smart, he will most likely have a sentry or two posted outside of his 'nest', usually a willing human or a ghoul. No fear though, hunters such as myself are specially trained in sentry removal, adopting numerous modern and ancient techniques, many of which incorporated by present military and the ancient Koga ninja, but I'm rambling. After the hunter is inside he will find the resting vampire. Now contrary to popular belief, a vampire's 'nest' could simply be an apartment, not a dark cave or catacombs, although that is not unheard of."

"Another problem is if this vampire nests with others. After working on the first vampire, it might awaken and alarm the others. If this vampire acts in a group, the hunter would be wise to bring a couple of friends to simultaneously slay the other vampires."

"Now not all vampires demise in similar fashion, some implode, some explode, some go quietly while others will make you wish you did not have ears. Now as you recall from Hebrew Scripture, David slew Goliath not with the sling, but by cutting off his head. Similar to hunting a vampire, the stake, like a sling, merely incapacitates the vampire, binding it to the Earth and in that instant the hunter can decapitate his prey. It is essential that the stake, or whatever pointy object you use, pierces the vampire's heart. Contrary to popular belief, the heart is actually in the center of your chest and just very slightly to the left. This is important Clover, if you miss the heart the vampire can easily move with the stake still inside it, and lunge at you." 

"After removing the head the hunter would burn the remains, in my case I prefer to do so while cheerfully singing a psalm. I have also read about hunters blessing the corpse after putting garlic in the severed head's mouth and eye sockets before burning it. Do this if you wish for added insurance, but I myself have never done that and my prey has stayed dead to my knowledge. If you do not wish to cut off your prey's head, then a point blank shotgun blast will work just as well, just make sure you rupture the vampire's cranium while destroying its brain. Nothing too fancy, you don't need a special silver bullet, this a vampire afterall, not a werewolf."

Koln smiles, looking up at Clover whom seems slightly shocked at how calmly this priest describes slaying vampires. "Clover, it is permissible to kill in the name of God, never doubt that. You recall Numers 35:33, I'm sure, 'So you shall not pollute the land wherein you are: for blood it defiles the land: and the land cannot be cleansed of the blood that is shed therein, but by the blood of him that shed it.' In other words, murdering a murderer is not only allowable, but virtuous in the Eyes of God."


----------



## izillama

Yes, Clover was shocked. Koln had answered her question... in an _odd_ way.
"Um... Koln? You do realize that _we're_ the ones being hunted here, right? I mean, it doesn't really make me feel any better for you to tell me how to hunt _other_ vampires..." ^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Yes, Clover was shocked. Koln had answered her question... in an _odd_ way.
> "Um... Koln? You do realize that _we're_ the ones being hunted here, right? I mean, it doesn't really make me feel any better for you to tell me how to hunt _other_ vampires..." ^.^*




"I understand that, just thought I should explain to you one of the very few possible ways you are likely to die. Besides, how to kill humans is common knowledge, and I am certain that at some point we will have to slay another vampire, a 'kindred'" Koln says last word with a mocking sneer in his voice.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby takes the bus back to the school and we can all assume that she manages to get back into the building somehow. Ruby gets back to Clover's new dorm room in time to see a rather mushy scene between Clover and Koln. With all that has happened tonight it is now 12am and Clover still hasn't moved any of her things into her new room. The bed remains a bare and a rather stained mattress is the only thing on it. The room looks empty overall with none of Clover's belongings inside. When talking you can hear your voices echo off the walls like you are in some kind of cave. There is one feature to be thankful for in the room and that is the opaque dark curtain that can be drawn over the small window which is the only space for light from outside to come in.



Ruby steps out from the dark shadows of the door entrance after hearing a bit of the conversation between Clover and Koln. She crossed her arms with a smirk. "And thus, we  must all come up with a plan to keep us safe when the time comes."
She sheepishly scratches the side of her head. "Hey there, need any help movin in?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby steps out from the dark shadows of the door entrance after hearing a bit of the conversation between Clover and Koln. She crossed her arms with a smirk. "And thus, we  must all come up with a plan to keep us safe when the time comes."
> She sheepishly scratches the side of her head. "Hey there, need any help movin in?"




Koln turns, his face illuminating with joy upon seeing Ruby, "Oh praise the Lord you're alright!" He exclaims, stepping forward as if to tightly hug her, but he remembers himself and merely stands, hands crossed in front of him nervously. "Er, I mean of course you're fine, why wouldn't you be? Heh, I'm just happy you're back."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

You all head upstairs to help Clover move her stuff into the new dorm room, not that she would have trouble moving things with her newfound strength. Clover can probably bench press her dresser but hey, the more the merrier!

Clover swipes her way into her old room for the last time and opens the door to find Mindy sulking on the bed. You all enter and Mindy says to you "Angie...*sniff*...I hear....you were leaving. Is it my fault? I *sniff*...I was hoping that....that...we could be friends *sniff*" Mindy starts crying some more and covers her face with her hands.


----------



## izillama

'Oh, Mindy, are you drunk again?'
"Oh, Mindy, it's not your fault." 
'Lol, liar.'
Clover sat down on the edge of Mindy's bed, "Aww, come on. No more crying. I just... I need to be taking my studies seriously here. And... you're a _great_ roommate! But you're... well... you're kind of..."
Clover shrugged. Mindy knew how Clover saw her. She shouldn't have to say it!
She looked to Koln and Ruby hopelessly as she patted her sobbing roommate on the back.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> 'Oh, Mindy, are you drunk again?'
> "Oh, Mindy, it's not your fault."
> 'Lol, liar.'
> Clover sat down on the edge of Mindy's bed, "Aww, come on. No more crying. I just... I need to be taking my studies seriously here. And... you're a _great_ roommate! But you're... well... you're kind of..."
> Clover shrugged. Mindy knew how Clover saw her. She shouldn't have to say it!
> She looked to Koln and Ruby hopelessly as she patted her sobbing roommate on the back.




Koln sits down on the other side of Mindy and sighs, "Ah the troubles of youth, I remember being your age, not that long ago actually but I digress. You're concerned with whether you are worthy or not of God's Love. Well, no you aren't. However, if you have faith and seek out His mercy, you will find it, for His mercy is great. I suggest you find a good Church, confess, and take the sacrement. Also attend service with a more open heart, listen with interest to the priest during the sermon, and spend the rest of the day with quiet reflection upon the day's readings. By the way, your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, not a brothel, try to treat it as such." He smirks, patting her on the back, "The mind controls the body, but the Spirit rules all, remember that and life everlasting is assured." He assures her as he gets up, very content with himself, genuinely thinks he solved her problem.


----------



## izillama

...
Clover just stared at Koln incredulously, "Do you really think that _helped_? I mean, _seriously_!"
>.<


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sits down on the other side of Mindy and sighs, "Ah the troubles of youth, I remember being your age, not that long ago actually but I digress. You're concerned with whether you are worthy or not of God's Love. Well, no you aren't. However, if you have faith and seek out His mercy, you will find it, for His mercy is great. I suggest you find a good Church, confess, and take the sacrement. Also attend service with a more open heart, listen with interest to the priest during the sermon, and spend the rest of the day with quiet reflection upon the day's readings. By the way, your body is a temple of the Holy Spirit, not a brothel, try to treat it as such." He smirks, patting her on the back, "The mind controls the body, but the Spirit rules all, remember that and life everlasting is assured." He assures her as he gets up, very content with himself, genuinely thinks he solved her problem.




Mindy looks up at Koln and says through her sobbing "You....you think I'm a slutt? *sniff* I-i-it's true I tend to....get carried away....I'm sorry Angie..." With that Mindy rushes out of the room leaving the three of you there to move Clover's stuff downstairs.

I'm setting this up so that we can move things along until the next important event which would be the meeting with Tony. Also, Clover has class with Mr. Jones tomorrow and might feel like tlaking to him after class.


----------



## izillama

Clover turned slowly to Koln, who still stood looking quite smug. 
'I can't tell if that was the insanity talking or if he really would have said that to her regardless. But still...'
*insert throbbing vein here*
Clover ground her teeth, pent on punishment for Koln's stupidity. Her finger flew out, pointing at him, "Koln! For the next fifteen minutes, you are going to act like a chicken! No, not _just_ a chicken. A _hula dancing chicken!_ Now, chop chop!"
As Koln began to fight her command, Clover turned kindly to her other friend, "Ruby? Could you give me a hand with my things? This shouldnt take more than one or two trips. Just throw it all in a pile. I don't care."
And with that, the girls began to pack up, leaving Koln to struggle with his tendencies to act like a hula dancing chicken!

*cluck cluck*


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover turned slowly to Koln, who still stood looking quite smug.
> 'I can't tell if that was the insanity talking or if he really would have said that to her regardless. But still...'
> *insert throbbing vein here*
> Clover ground her teeth, pent on punishment for Koln's stupidity. Her finger flew out, pointing at him, "Koln! For the next fifteen minutes, you are going to act like a chicken! No, not _just_ a chicken. A _hula dancing chicken!_ Now, chop chop!"
> As Koln began to fight her command, Clover turned kindly to her other friend, "Ruby? Could you give me a hand with my things? This shouldnt take more than one or two trips. Just throw it all in a pile. I don't care."
> And with that, the girls began to pack up, leaving Koln to struggle with his tendencies to act like a hula dancing chicken!
> 
> *cluck cluck*




Ok, this I cannot allow. Here's Koln's will save, hope i did it right:
1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17) 
Roll Lookup 

Nobody makes a fool out of Koln but me! And maybe Dave.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Ok, this I cannot allow. Here's Koln's will save, hope i did it right:
> 1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Nobody makes a fool out of Koln but me! And maybe Dave.




Actually you only get a +2 because of Clover's Ventrue bonus. So really your roll is a 13 and you have to do it. SO DANCE CHICKEN!!!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Actually you only get a +2 because of Clover's Ventrue bonus. So really your roll is a 13 and you have to do it. SO DANCE CHICKEN!!!




No >,<! The command is too confusing. Koln doesnt know what a "hula" is, besides, a command could only be one word.


----------



## izillama

When I use purple, it's my Mesmerize technique, which is a string of words which equate up to one direction. My Command ability is in red, and yes, that's one word. Besides, even if Koln doesn't know what a "hula" is, he certainly can understand "dancing" and "chicken"
teehee
(this makes up all the stabs at Ruby being a heretic and Clover's skirt being too short!)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> When I use purple, it's my Mesmerize technique, which is a string of words which equate up to one direction. My Command ability is in red, and yes, that's one word. Besides, even if Koln doesn't know what a "hula" is, he certainly can understand "dancing" and "chicken"
> teehee
> (this makes up all the stabs at Ruby being a heretic and Clover's skirt being too short!)




Grr.. I'm so happy we're not LARPing this...

With a scowl Koln does it.


----------



## izillama

That's the spirit! 

With a giggle, the girls begin to throw Clover's belongings into garbage bags. As Koln walks around the room clucking angrily to himself, Clover opened her dresser drawers and began to turn the clothes out and onto the floor. They looked like they were ransacking the place! But the last thing Clover wanted was Mindy to come back and confront her again. The poor girl.
As Koln gave her the evil eye and hopped around the room, strangely managing to "dance," Clover joked, remarking offhandedly to no one in particular, "Hm... it's a shame that Mindy seems to be mad at me. I was kind of hoping that she could introduce me to my next meal!" She smiled, but only momentarily; for she realized the true implications of what she had just said. 
Everything that Koln had said was coming true, and Clover realized that she must be becoming more monstrous by every second. 
Ashamed, she commanded Koln to stop, then asked in a sugary sweet voice if he would be so kind as to help her move out. 
It was so easy to hate herself.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby witnessed the chicken dance in front of her and felt a mix of feelings. She tried to withhold a giggle, but at the same time she felt sorry for him. "Poor Koln.." she said with a pouty face. She juggle some of Clover's larger personal belongings in her arms effortlessly. She tried to lighten the mood a little bit. "Hey why don't we try to go shopping on that laptop thingie again when we're through, I'm sure we won't get interrupted this time, hehe"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby witnessed the chicken dance in front of her and felt a mix of feelings. She tried to withhold a giggle, but at the same time she felt sorry for him. "Poor Koln.." she said with a pouty face. She juggle some of Clover's larger personal belongings in her arms effortlessly. She tried to lighten the mood a little bit. "Hey why don't we try to go shopping on that laptop thingie again when we're through, I'm sure we won't get interrupted this time, hehe"




You all manage to move Clover's belongings down to her new room with relative ease. When you are done the shabby room looks quite homely save for the chipping paint on the walls and those odd pipes running along the ceiling. Clover's laptop is the last thing to be set up and is completely ready for some internet shopping action.

Let me know in the OOC board if anything important happens between now and Wednesday. I know Clover might want to meet with Prof. Jones.


----------



## izillama

With a content sigh, Clover sat down at her new desk and snapped open her laptop. Already, she felt more at home in her new space. Ruby and Koln had been kind enough to help her pack and unpack very quickly, and it already looked like she had occupied the space for some amount of time. 
By this time, it was getting late at night. But Clover still felt adequately awake. With a smile, she turned to Ruby, "Alright, you! Get over here. We're getting you some new clothes once and for all. No interruptions! Now, what would you like to wear? Should we look at skirts? Blouses? Dresses? How about some casual clothes? Have you ever worn pants before? We could find you some jeans. They would look nice on your figure. My _gosh_, Ruby! Do you realize how many girls would _kill_ to be able to fit into the clothes you probably can?"
Clover had meant that last part as a compliment. But after she said it, she hoped that it hadn't come out sounding too strange. 
She grinned, looking over at the only male occupant of the room. She teased him playfully, careful not to push him too far this evening, "Hey Koln? What would _you_ like to see Ruby wear? Oh no! You didn't just envision Ruby dressed _provocatively_, did you!? Koln! For _shame_." She giggled and tried to mix up the rather tense dynamics in the room by getting everyone talking casually about something as trivial as _clothing_.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> With a content sigh, Clover sat down at her new desk and snapped open her laptop. Already, she felt more at home in her new space. Ruby and Koln had been kind enough to help her pack and unpack very quickly, and it already looked like she had occupied the space for some amount of time.
> By this time, it was getting late at night. But Clover still felt adequately awake. With a smile, she turned to Ruby, "Alright, you! Get over here. We're getting you some new clothes once and for all. No interruptions! Now, what would you like to wear? Should we look at skirts? Blouses? Dresses? How about some casual clothes? Have you ever worn pants before? We could find you some jeans. They would look nice on your figure. My _gosh_, Ruby! Do you realize how many girls would _kill_ to be able to fit into the clothes you probably can?"
> Clover had meant that last part as a compliment. But after she said it, she hoped that it hadn't come out sounding too strange.
> She grinned, looking over at the only male occupant of the room. She teased him playfully, careful not to push him too far this evening, "Hey Koln? What would _you_ like to see Ruby wear? Oh no! You didn't just envision Ruby dressed _provocatively_, did you!? Koln! For _shame_." She giggled and tried to mix up the rather tense dynamics in the room by getting everyone talking casually about something as trivial as _clothing_.



Ruby contemplated for a moment. So many choices, alot of them foreign to her since she has been practically wearing the same types of clothes for nearly 20 years of her life. Dress were down to the ankles, plain undergarments, not too bright colors, and bonnets. No zippers and usually fastened with safety pins or clips. She sighed a little bit in her confusion. "I'm sorry, its kind of hard for me to think of something, I have never really though of myself that way before, actually dressing for appearance." She wondered if she should start out slow first. "Um, how about dresses or skirts first, um as long as they aren't too high, heheh." she said as she flushed a bit.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> She grinned, looking over at the only male occupant of the room. She teased him playfully, careful not to push him too far this evening, "Hey Koln? What would _you_ like to see Ruby wear? Oh no! You didn't just envision Ruby dressed _provocatively_, did you!? Koln! For _shame_." She giggled and tried to mix up the rather tense dynamics in the room by getting everyone talking casually about something as trivial as _clothing_.





Koln is taken aback and is noticibly embaressed. "Uh...How did you know?!! You are powerful!!! Not only can you command peoples' will, you can also read minds as well?! This is a good ability, but use it wisely, and stay out of my head, for right now it is an overgrown wild forest, not the place for someone innocent such as yourself."

Of course, Clover cannot read minds, when she replied negatively in that regard Koln nervously scratches the back of his head and weakly replies, "Oh... oui well, no impure thoughts here anyway, it was a joke, yes."


----------



## izillama

> Koln is taken aback and is noticibly embaressed. "Uh...How did you know?!! You are powerful!!! Not only can you command peoples' will, you can also read minds as well?! This is a good ability, but use it wisely, and stay out of my head, for right now it is an overgrown wild forest, not the place for someone innocent such as yourself."




Clover just stared at him, beginning to tsk without meaning to, "T... M... I... Koln. TMI." She shook her head, embarrassed.



> Of course, Clover cannot read minds, when she replied negatively in that regard Koln nervously scratches the back of his head and weakly replies, "Oh... oui well, no impure thoughts here anyway, it was a joke, yes."




Again, she shook her head, '_God_. Pure-minded priest my _ass_!'
Then, she began to help Ruby search on the Internet for some new clothes...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby perused through a variety of options, until she had a few in mind.
Here are a few options pictures.
1. A denim dress:
Caché: Contour Denim Belted Dress

2. A green dress
Newport-News: Women's Clothing, Sportswear, Shoes, Jeans, Special Sizes, and more | Product Page

3. bare shoulder green dress
Newport-News: Women's Clothing, Sportswear, Shoes, Jeans, Special Sizes, and more | Product Page

4. Another dress
Victoria's Secret - Mini caftan dress

5. A white dress
Victoria's Secret - Bow-tie babydoll Bra Top dress

She scratched her head and looked at them both for advice. "What do you think"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

I'm gonna move things along here. You can roleplay out more of this scene if you like. 

Clover's room is small but with only a single bed and some furniture there is plenty of room for people to sleep on the floor. Clover and Ruby cuddle up as usual and Koln finds a nice place on the floor fit for a priest. The day passes without incident and when night comes Clover awakens and goes to class.

Prof. Jones is fun to talk to outside of class but during class he is as interesting as a log and Clover finds it hard to even stay awake half the time. At the end of the class Prof. Jones slips Clover a note as she walks by and nods at her. When she gets out into the hallway she opens the note and it reads "Meet me in my office. I found something that might be of interest to you. I'll be there until 9pm" Seeing as how it is now 7:30 Clover figures it would be better to meet sooner rather than later and wonders if the others would like to hear what he has to say.

Everyone take 1 blood point to wake up (if you even choose to).


----------



## izillama

Clover rolled her eyes and crumpled up the note, tossing it into a nearby trashcan. She really hated seeing Professor Jones after class. She had been bored enough as it was, since he was as sharp and witty as a rusty nail. And now he wanted to see her in his office? 
'Well, certainly not _alone_, if I have anything to say about it.'
She flipped open her phone and found Koln's contact info (which she had managed to swipe before falling asleep earlier). She dialed and hoped to _God_ that Koln and Ruby weren't making a mess of her room!
But to her relief, Koln picked up and Clover smiled, "Good evening, Koln! I have a question. Professor Jones wants to see me in his office. I was wondering if you and Ruby might care to join me? Three's company, right?"
'I also don't want to be alone with him! Knowing him, he'd end up showing me his artifact collection or something...'


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover rolled her eyes and crumpled up the note, tossing it into a nearby trashcan. She really hated seeing Professor Jones after class. She had been bored enough as it was, since he was as sharp and witty as a rusty nail. And now he wanted to see her in his office?
> 'Well, certainly not _alone_, if I have anything to say about it.'
> She flipped open her phone and found Koln's contact info (which she had managed to swipe before falling asleep earlier). She dialed and hoped to _God_ that Koln and Ruby weren't making a mess of her room!
> But to her relief, Koln picked up and Clover smiled, "Good evening, Koln! I have a question. Professor Jones wants to see me in his office. I was wondering if you and Ruby might care to join me? Three's company, right?"
> 'I also don't want to be alone with him! Knowing him, he'd end up showing me his artifact collection or something...'



Ruby slept in content knowing her decision of the green peasant dress was on its way. One step closer to melding with this society. She awoke peacefully and listened as Clover told her and Koln about her meeting with the professor. "Sure I'll accompany you," she said with a cheerful smile. She thought about the raven and decided it was best to wait a bit longer to see him again, perhaps another night. Vitae 9


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby slept in content knowing her decision of the green peasant dress was on its way. One step closer to melding with this society. She awoke peacefully and listened as Clover told her and Koln about her meeting with the professor. "Sure I'll accompany you," she said with a cheerful smile. She thought about the raven and decided it was best to wait a bit longer to see him again, perhaps another night. Vitae 9




Koln leaves the room with Ruby after tossing on his coat and popping on his hat. "Odd night... not a single dream, maybe it's the different room. Anyway, Ruby, it has been some time since you last fed, how are you feeling?" Koln asks, eyeing her quite worriedly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover rolled her eyes and crumpled up the note, tossing it into a nearby trashcan. She really hated seeing Professor Jones after class. She had been bored enough as it was, since he was as sharp and witty as a rusty nail. And now he wanted to see her in his office?
> 'Well, certainly not _alone_, if I have anything to say about it.'
> She flipped open her phone and found Koln's contact info (which she had managed to swipe before falling asleep earlier). She dialed and hoped to _God_ that Koln and Ruby weren't making a mess of her room!
> But to her relief, Koln picked up and Clover smiled, "Good evening, Koln! I have a question. Professor Jones wants to see me in his office. I was wondering if you and Ruby might care to join me? Three's company, right?"
> 'I also don't want to be alone with him! Knowing him, he'd end up showing me his artifact collection or something...'




Just for the record:

Ruby spends 1 blood point (9 left)
Koln spends 1 blood point (5 left)

You all walk in to Prof. Jones' office. He is arranging various small objects around on his shelf, they look like fancy paperweights but he has always insisted that they were original pieces of history. He turns and looks over at all of you as you enter the room. "Long time no see" He says jokingly as you walk in. You close the door behind you and he motions for you all to sit down in front of his desk. 

"I'm glad you all came, I've discovered something that might help solve the mystery behind our kidnapping the other night." He leans in and talks as if someone might be listening "As you know, Detective Brandt whom you've met before is a good friend of mine. It is from him that I heard that a blonde man in a jaguar was seen leaving the scene of the fire. Apparently this man was a frequent visitor at Jacob Prestor's house according to neighbors." Prof. Jones sits back in his chair and seems to look off into space. "I didn't want to believe it, but I have a suspicion that my former college Roger Liverman might have a hand in this. Especially with the rumors floating around about his questionable experiments. I have a key here for a lockbox in the Bank of Denver that he gave me close to the time when he was forced to leave the University. I never looked to see what was inside because I never wanted to believe the rumors. But now I feel that it is important to find out what exactly he left behind, maybe you'll find something connected to that book I gave you earlier." Prof. Jones slides a bronze key accross his desk towards the group.

He sighs "In other news, I haven't been able to find anything pertaining to that missing girl. Have you had any luck?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby stretched a little bit, "Yeah, maybe I should feed a little bit today just in case, thank you Koln."



Tale_Weaver said:


> He sighs "In other news, I haven't been able to find anything pertaining to that missing girl. Have you had any luck?"




She thought back to when they all were at the police station. She decided to not spill everything, but maybe summarize it a bit. "It seems that she definitely was kidnapped, even the police were puzzled by her sudden disappearance. We keep running into dead ends whenever we think we are close. It's as if someone is making sure we never find her.."
  She paused for a bit and wondered if the that man, Roger,  was the one the officers were talking about last night. "Umm, what kind of a man is Roger? What does he do, was he a friend of Prestor's?" she inquisited.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stretched a little bit, "Yeah, maybe I should feed a little bit today just in case, thank you Koln."
> 
> She thought back to when they all were at the police station. She decided to not spill everything, but maybe summarize it a bit. "It seems that she definitely was kidnapped, even the police were puzzled by her sudden disappearance. We keep running into dead ends whenever we think we are close. It's as if someone is making sure we never find her.."
> She paused for a bit and wondered if the that man, Roger,  was the one the officers were talking about last night. "Umm, what kind of a man is Roger? What does he do, was he a friend of Prestor's?" she inquisited.




Prof. Jones shakes his head, "I don't even want to think about where that girl might be right about now." "But about Roger, he was a very successful biochemist here at the University until about two years ago when he left. The rumor is that it was due to the scandal I told you about earlier. He would get rather obsessive over his work and would sometimes lock himself in the lab in the medical center to stay up and work well throughout the night. I don't know about his connection to Prestor, I can only imagine it was a professional relationship as they both worked in the same or similar fields. I don't know where Liverman is now but perhaps you can find a way to contact him, I'm sure if you mention Jacob Prestor's name he would set up a meeting with you."


----------



## izillama

Clover crossed her arms, listening intently. She shivered at the story that Professor Jones had told them: how Liverman had been experimenting on students' blood. Had she and Koln become just another statistic to that experiment?
She looked at her professor, "Yes, I agree that we should try and contact him." 'Though the reason why you are encouraging your student to knowingly put herself in danger has fully eluded me...' "Perhaps I'll do a little research online. Maybe I can find his last known residence and do some asking around. Also, I know the police are doing all they can to find Suzie," 'Pfft, yeah right,' "but I still feel like we should lend a hand as well. Hopefully if we can find Liverman, we can find some thread to her as well."
A silence passed between the group, then Clover suddenly was struck with inspiration, "Oh! Koln, do you still have that key you found? Let Professor Jones see it. He knows all sorts of stuff about archeology and history. Maybe he'll be able to tell us more about it?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover crossed her arms, listening intently. She shivered at the story that Professor Jones had told them: how Liverman had been experimenting on students' blood. Had she and Koln become just another statistic to that experiment?
> She looked at her professor, "Yes, I agree that we should try and contact him." 'Though the reason why you are encouraging your student to knowingly put herself in danger has fully eluded me...' "Perhaps I'll do a little research online. Maybe I can find his last known residence and do some asking around. Also, I know the police are doing all they can to find Suzie," 'Pfft, yeah right,' "but I still feel like we should lend a hand as well. Hopefully if we can find Liverman, we can find some thread to her as well."
> A silence passed between the group, then Clover suddenly was struck with inspiration, "Oh! Koln, do you still have that key you found? Let Professor Jones see it. He knows all sorts of stuff about archeology and history. Maybe he'll be able to tell us more about it?"




Koln nods, reaching his hand in his pocket only to feel a small furry body. Wrong pocket. He pops his hand in his other pocket, finding the key. "I found this Dr. Jones while doing my own detective work into the girl's disappearence, do you know anything about it? Possibly what kind of lock it opens?" As Koln hands him the key he takes a look at the professor's aura, to get a better idea of whom he's talking to.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods, reaching his hand in his pocket only to feel a small furry body. Wrong pocket. He pops his hand in his other pocket, finding the key. "I found this Dr. Jones while doing my own detective work into the girl's disappearence, do you know anything about it? Possibly what kind of lock it opens?" As Koln hands him the key he takes a look at the professor's aura, to get a better idea of whom he's talking to.




Prof. Jones takes the key from Koln and inspects it, holding it under the light on his desk. "This key is old, possibly from a historic house. There are some neighborhoods in this city with houses that date back to the Western Expansion during the California Gold Rush. This key definitely belongs to some kind of house that dates back to that time."

Koln
[sblock]
When looking into Vince Jones' aura you see a *GOLD AURA COLOR* indicating that the person is being guided by their highest good. It is divine guidance. Protection, wisdom, inner knowledge, spiritual mind, intuitive thinker.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Prof. Jones takes the key from Koln and inspects it, holding it under the light on his desk. "This key is old, possibly from a historic house. There are some neighborhoods in this city with houses that date back to the Western Expansion during the California Gold Rush. This key definitely belongs to some kind of house that dates back to that time."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> When looking into Vince Jones' aura you see a *GOLD AURA COLOR* indicating that the person is being guided by their highest good. It is divine guidance. Protection, wisdom, inner knowledge, spiritual mind, intuitive thinker.
> [/sblock]




"Interesting, thank you." Dr. Jones returns the key to Koln, as he does a short image flickers in his mind, very weak, brief, and nearly impossible to see clearly. Within the blink of an eye it is gone. However, upon inspecting the professor's aura he smiles, thinks he just found his new best friend.


----------



## izillama

Clover wrinkled her nose momentarily (undiscerning to the naked eye), disgusted by Koln's sudden look of affection for Professor Jones. 'Trust the priest and the archeologist to get along...'
She nodded at what Professor Jones had said, "Hm... well that's interesting. You know, you found this key by chance, right Koln? But still, it might be worth looking into. Just in case. Professor? Could you show us on a map of the city where some of these houses might be? By the way, do you think that the University might have some sort of record as to where Liverman might be hiding?"
'I guess I could always pry it out of someone... I wonder if Tony might know about this guy?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover wrinkled her nose momentarily (undiscerning to the naked eye), disgusted by Koln's sudden look of affection for Professor Jones. 'Trust the priest and the archeologist to get along...'
> She nodded at what Professor Jones had said, "Hm... well that's interesting. You know, you found this key by chance, right Koln? But still, it might be worth looking into. Just in case. Professor? Could you show us on a map of the city where some of these houses might be? By the way, do you think that the University might have some sort of record as to where Liverman might be hiding?"
> 'I guess I could always pry it out of someone... I wonder if Tony might know about this guy?'




Prof. Jones digs through his desk for a map. He finds one and says "Ah. Here we go. There are two places in particular that I can think of off the top of my head.". He draws 2 circles in red pen on the map and hands it to you.

The map he gives you looks like this.

"As for Dr. Liverman. You might be able to find out where he lives if he is still at the same house he was when he was working for the University. I'm not even sure if he still lives in Denver anymore." He scratches his head and then looks at his watch. "Well, it looks like I should get to work here. Lots of challenging assignments ahead here, I hope you're prepared Angelica!" He laughs rather lamely to himself.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln looks at the map, rubbing his chin. "Hm, maybe we should check here..." Pointing to the southern red circle. "What do you girls think?"


----------



## izillama

Wow that took forever for someone to respond, lol

Clover nodded, but was also thinking along different lines, "I think that's a good idea. But I'm still interested in Liverman. Maybe I'll head over to the library and look through the school records to find out where he was living? You and Ruby should go ahead and investigate the houses."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Wow that took forever for someone to respond, lol
> 
> Clover nodded, but was also thinking along different lines, "I think that's a good idea. But I'm still interested in Liverman. Maybe I'll head over to the library and look through the school records to find out where he was living? You and Ruby should go ahead and investigate the houses."




"Alright, if you find anything interesting don't hesitate to call me. I will do the same." Koln politely takes his leave with Ruby by his side, looking at the map once again.

I guess we're off to the Emerson house, is it within walking distance from the school? If so, from here Koln is walking with Ruby to the house.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Alright, if you find anything interesting don't hesitate to call me. I will do the same." Koln politely takes his leave with Ruby by his side, looking at the map once again.
> 
> I guess we're off to the Emerson house, is it within walking distance from the school? If so, from here Koln is walking with Ruby to the house.




It's pretty far. You're better off taking the bus and even then it's a bit of a walk. The map doesn't actually say "Emerson House" on it so you would have to do a search check for the house. And just a hint: gathering information on the area might lower the difficulty of that search. Doing this will take up the majority of the night.


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled after her friends then excused herself from the Professor's office. 
She walked brusquely across campus, driven by her new-found mission. Her only hope was that she could leave Koln and Ruby alone for two seconds without them getting into trouble.
She shrugged, 'They'll be fine.'
It took her five minutes to walk to the library: a large, important-looking brick building. This was one of Clover's usual haunts, and the librarians nodded at their most frequent customer as she passed. 
Finally, she found the reference desk and perched herself cutely on a stool, looking at the librarian with warm eyes, "Good evening. I hope you can give me some assistance. For my English class, we need to investigate the life of one of the University's professors. I've looked all over for information on mine, but haven't been able to find anything. Would you be able to help me look up some information on Professor Liverman? Maybe some old records. News clippings? Books that he wrote?"
She smiled.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> It's pretty far. You're better off taking the bus and even then it's a bit of a walk. The map doesn't actually say "Emerson House" on it so you would have to do a search check for the house. And just a hint: gathering information on the area might lower the difficulty of that search. Doing this will take up the majority of the night.



*looks at character sheet* i have nothing for gather information >.<
Ruby has been thinking to herself for quite some time after she split up with Clover and tagged along with Koln. She wanted to prove herself useful. Then again.. she looked at the map ^_^; *sweat drop* "So, do you think we should head to the bus first? I can't make heads or tails from this map myself about the area. What can you gather from this information Koln?" She felt incompetent not knowing her way around this time, especially when she wandered half the night last time.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> *looks at character sheet* i have nothing for gather information >.<
> Ruby has been thinking to herself for quite some time after she split up with Clover and tagged along with Koln. She wanted to prove herself useful. Then again.. she looked at the map ^_^; *sweat drop* "So, do you think we should head to the bus first? I can't make heads or tails from this map myself about the area. What can you gather from this information Koln?" She felt incompetent not knowing her way around this time, especially when she wandered half the night last time.





"Yeah... sure the bus..." Koln says as he walks with Ruby. Although he appears calm his mind is racing with images of the last time he may or may not have been on a bus. He shuts his eyes for a moment, mentally shouting "arrêtez!" STOP, and forcing his mind to a still tranquil calm. He pulls his eyelids apart to realize he is now standing beside Ruby at a busstop outside the school. Although it only for a minute.. or seemed to be. How long was he walking with his eyes closed? Did he bump into anyone? Are his actions indeed being guided from some external, diabolical force? More and more it becomes dreadfully clear to him that this malkavian curse of delusional insanity is turning him into a marionette puppet, contorting and dancing to the Devil's own glee.

"So... by the way, Ruby, what dress did you ever decide upon?"

As Koln asks, he squints at the map (and triggering his heightened senses, trying to figure out exactly which house was circled.) He also rummages through his memory, last night he strolled throughout Denver, more than likely he must have passed the house at some point,

Search check
1d20+8+2 → [20,8,2] = (30) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1943677/


----------



## ladyphoenix

While Ruby walked with Koln side by side to the bus, she noticed he was straying to the right a bit into traffic. In alarm, she gently tugged at his arm to redirect him. She then noticed his eyes were closed the whole time. "Koln are you ok," she said perhaps a little too quietly. She steadied him to a stop as they arrived, standing still. Suddenly he shot his eyes open, looking down at her in alarm. Ruby smiled weakly up at him in response. She knew the bloodline must be a hard burden.







> So... by the way, Ruby, what dress did you ever decide upon?



Heres the dress choice

"Oh yea, I chose a green peasant dress one, somewhat modest, at least I hope it is" she said with a flush.

Victoria's Secret - Mini caftan dress


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled after her friends then excused herself from the Professor's office.
> She walked brusquely across campus, driven by her new-found mission. Her only hope was that she could leave Koln and Ruby alone for two seconds without them getting into trouble.
> She shrugged, 'They'll be fine.'
> It took her five minutes to walk to the library: a large, important-looking brick building. This was one of Clover's usual haunts, and the librarians nodded at their most frequent customer as she passed.
> Finally, she found the reference desk and perched herself cutely on a stool, looking at the librarian with warm eyes, "Good evening. I hope you can give me some assistance. For my English class, we need to investigate the life of one of the University's professors. I've looked all over for information on mine, but haven't been able to find anything. Would you be able to help me look up some information on Professor Liverman? Maybe some old records. News clippings? Books that he wrote?"
> She smiled.




The library at the University Denver is known as the Penrose Library. It stands 2 stories tall and has everything from government documents to a music library. Outside it is a rather impressive building with pillars and a clocktower and glass windows that surround the perimeter. Inside are endless rows of shelves containing books on practically every subject known to man. Clover frequents this library but even she has not explored its depths and campus rumor has it that there are books in the "special collections" section that haven't been opened in 500 years!

When asked about Professor Liverman the librarian raises an eyebrow. She is a rather young lady whome Clover has never seen here before. She has a rather scholarly look about her. "Liverman...the name sounds familiar...didn't he leave or something?" she says. She looks for his name on the computer. "Looks like we have a book he wrote and some newspaper articles. Hmm, one of these is recent. It was in yesterdays newspaper."


----------



## izillama

> "Liverman...the name sounds familiar...didn't he leave or something?" she says. She looks for his name on the computer. "Looks like we have a book he wrote and some newspaper articles. Hmm, one of these is recent. It was in yesterdays newspaper."




At this last part, Clover found herself sitting up straighter. It was times like this that she was ashamed that she hadn't though to subscribe to some newspapers to read. She felt like the Internet left so much to be desired!
She smiled invitingly, trying to hide her excitement and manage to merely sound interested, "Really? Well that's rather... helpful. Would you be able to help me find the book and the articles? Also, where does the library keep the old University yearbooks? I'd like very much to see what students and faculty had to say about him when he was here. And yes, he left, I believe."

Yay! I feel like a genuine sleuth unraveling a mystery! ^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> While Ruby walked with Koln side by side to the bus, she noticed he was straying to the right a bit into traffic. In alarm, she gently tugged at his arm to redirect him. She then noticed his eyes were closed the whole time. "Koln are you ok," she said perhaps a little too quietly. She steadied him to a stop as they arrived, standing still. Suddenly he shot his eyes open, looking down at her in alarm. Ruby smiled weakly up at him in response. She knew the bloodline must be a hard burden.
> Heres the dress choice
> 
> "Oh yea, I chose a green peasant dress one, somewhat modest, at least I hope it is" she said with a flush.
> 
> Victoria's Secret - Mini caftan dress




"Good choice,  green was always my favorite color. And its style is somewhat... familiar, as odd as it sounds." As the bus rumbles up to them Koln notices that Ruby is still holding onto his arm. His immediate instinct should be to wrench his arm away, but he doesn't, if he could blush his face would be quite red. The bus hisses to a stop, the doors swing open, and Fred, the friendly bus driver gives Koln a polite wave. They both step on, and Koln exchanges pleasantries with the driver, obviously he remembers Koln, but Koln cannot say the same about him, only pretend. 

Koln sits down by the window, keeping his face turned outside, watching for the house. By now he thinks he has an  idea of which one it is. He cannot help but nervously smile as he watches Ruby, out of the corner of his eye, sit beside him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Yeah... sure the bus..." Koln says as he walks with Ruby. Although he appears calm his mind is racing with images of the last time he may or may not have been on a bus. He shuts his eyes for a moment, mentally shouting "arrêtez!" STOP, and forcing his mind to a still tranquil calm. He pulls his eyelids apart to realize he is now standing beside Ruby at a busstop outside the school. Although it only for a minute.. or seemed to be. How long was he walking with his eyes closed? Did he bump into anyone? Are his actions indeed being guided from some external, diabolical force? More and more it becomes dreadfully clear to him that this malkavian curse of delusional insanity is turning him into a marionette puppet, contorting and dancing to the Devil's own glee.
> 
> "So... by the way, Ruby, what dress did you ever decide upon?"
> 
> As Koln asks, he squints at the map (and triggering his heightened senses, trying to figure out exactly which house was circled.) He also rummages through his memory, last night he strolled throughout Denver, more than likely he must have passed the house at some point,
> 
> Search check
> 1d20+8+2 → [20,8,2] = (30)
> Roll Lookup




The bus drops you off near the 24th Diocese. You walk down to the neighborhood that Prof. Jones circled on the map. It's a rather long walk but the view is scenic as some rather old and large houses start to spring up on the sides of the road.

After hours of searching you find a handful of houses that fit the antique description that Prof. Jones described. There are about 5 of them that you think it could be. But there can be only one!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> At this last part, Clover found herself sitting up straighter. It was times like this that she was ashamed that she hadn't though to subscribe to some newspapers to read. She felt like the Internet left so much to be desired!
> She smiled invitingly, trying to hide her excitement and manage to merely sound interested, "Really? Well that's rather... helpful. Would you be able to help me find the book and the articles? Also, where does the library keep the old University yearbooks? I'd like very much to see what students and faculty had to say about him when he was here. And yes, he left, I believe."
> 
> Yay! I feel like a genuine sleuth unraveling a mystery! ^.^*




Clover

The librarian leaves the desk for a moment and comes back with 2 newspapers, a few yearbooks, and a note on where to find the book. "I hope this helps." she says with a smile. "The book you are looking for is in the Biochemistry section upstairs, good luck!".  You thank her and go up the stairs to find the book. You manage to find the title after a little searching, The Future Of Biochemistry...intriguing. 

You sit down and take a look at the newspapers first. The first one has an article with the headline "Dr. Roger Liverman Says Goodbye To University". The article says basically what you already know from Prof. Jones about how Liverman left the school possibly due to some experiments he was performing. The only extra detail you get from this article is that Liverman left exactly two years ago. 

The other article has the heading "Biochemist Dies In House Fire". It says that Jacob Prestor was slain in a fire in his house over the weekend and was involved in some type of biochemical research with local scientist Roger Liverman. There is a statement that Liverman himself made stating that Prestor was using the name David Champs. Anyone with information concerning David should contact the legal firm of Browning and Whitman.

The yearbooks don't reveal anything. Apparently Dr. Liverman was not the photogenic type and his photo is not in any of the yearboooks nor is any valuable information about him.

I'll need you to make a research roll with a -2 penalty if you are going to try to look through that book. You could just do what's called "take 20" where you spend a decent amount of time and get an automatic 20.


----------



## izillama

Um... I'll do a quick search now, check out the book, and do a more thorough search later if need be. 

Clover was practically on the edge of her seat, as though she were engrossed in some sort of fast-paced mystery novel. After looking through the newspaper clippings, she was surprised to see the mention of Prestor and his supposed alias. 
She looked quickly over her shoulder to make sure that she was alone (not wanting to disturb the other patrons, of course!) then pulled out her cell and dialed, hoping that Koln would pick up.

[sblock=If Koln picks up]"Hi, Koln. I hope you and Ruby are staying out of trouble!" "What do you _mean_ you destroyed another microwave?!?!" "Well, just make sure the clerk doesn't see." "What's that? Ruby's chasing sticks??" "..." 
(lol, or something like that. Basically it all leads down to the next part...) [/sblock]

[sblock=If Clover has to leave a message]"Hi, Koln. Listen. I'm at the library and found out some interesting information. It actually has to do with Prestor. Apparently he and Liverman were working together on biochemical experiments. I'm going to sit here and try and read through a book that he wrote on the subject. In other news, he was in the newspaper yesterday! Listen, he said that apparently Jacob Prestor was also going by the name David Champs. I don't know if you've reached the houses yet, but if you haven't, maybe you should make a point to ask around about him. Obviously, their fates are intertwined. No? Right. Well, take care. And don't do anything I wouldn't do. Which I know might be tough. But make a genuine effort. Seriously. I don't feel like having to bail you out of jail or anything tonight, ok? Thanks. Bye." [/sblock]

After her phone call, Clover sighed and stood, crossing the call to settle down into a cushy arm chair. She pulled out the book and opened it, hoping to speed read her way to some sort of epiphany. 

1d20-2 → [16,-2] = (14)
Speed reading for general info. She'll check the book out later for a 20 roll


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> After hours of searching you find a handful of houses that fit the antique description that Prof. Jones described. There are about 5 of them that you think it could be. But there can be only one!




Koln waves goodbye to Fred as they walk off the bus, awfully nice of him to let them ride for free, but he still cannot help but wonder what exactly happened that night...

"Alright Ruby, it should be one of these five old houses, so you know what we must do. You stand here and keep a look  out while I very quickly but quietly run door-to-door popping and turning this key into each door to see which one works, go!" 

Nope

Nope

*Click, Turn* The door creaks open giving Koln a small look inside. Koln is hesitant to open the door all the way until he can be sure there's no one in the first room, nor any alarm systems he should worry about.

Search/Spot Check
1d20+8+2 → [19,8,2] = (29) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Um... I'll do a quick search now, check out the book, and do a more thorough search later if need be.
> 
> After her phone call, Clover sighed and stood, crossing the call to settle down into a cushy arm chair. She pulled out the book and opened it, hoping to speed read her way to some sort of epiphany.
> 
> 1d20-2 → [16,-2] = (14)
> Speed reading for general info. She'll check the book out later for a 20 roll




Clover

This book is totally over your head. You can't make ends of anything as you flip through one page of gibberish to the next. At least you find out a little about Roger Liverman himself through the "about the author" section. He was born in Boulder and got his degree at the University of Denver. When this book was made he was still working in the Medical Center. He also had 2 dogs.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Old Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln waves goodbye to Fred as they walk off the bus, awfully nice of him to let them ride for free, but he still cannot help but wonder what exactly happened that night...
> 
> "Alright Ruby, it should be one of these five old houses, so you know what we must do. You stand here and keep a look  out while I very quickly but quietly run door-to-door popping and turning this key into each door to see which one works, go!"
> 
> Nope
> 
> Nope
> 
> *Click, Turn* The door creaks open giving Koln a small look inside. Koln is hesitant to open the door all the way until he can be sure there's no one in the first room, nor any alarm systems he should worry about.
> 
> Search/Spot Check
> 1d20+8+2 → [19,8,2] = (29)
> Roll Lookup




Gee Mike, these rolls are rather high 

You walk around the neighborhood for awhile trying the key on the few houses you think it could fit. The houses are fairly spread apart and it takes you awhile. You stick the key in random doors mostly without incident save for that one house where the dog started barking and the homeowners yelled at you as you fled the scene. Somewhere in all of this Clover gives Koln the phone call.

It is well into the night (about 3am) by the time you get to the Emerson Estate. Koln notices the wires of an alarm system before opening the door. There is no way to know if the system is on or if there is anyone inside the house. He knows it would probably be best to find a way to disable the alarm first before trying to enter the house.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln calls Ruby over as they both crouch near the door, the wires in front of Koln, only a few but he studies them intently. He runs his fingers over them, feeling for the thicker ones, which would be the ones he does not want to cut. In his experience, the thicker ones are the emergency cables that, when cut or "disabled" by a dummy code on the keypad will alert the police. 

"Ruby, I need your knife, and must warn you, we are about to do something incredibly illegal, but remember it is for the sake of that girl. The Law of God always overrides the laws of man, remember that. Even if it crosses ethical boundaries, the Lord's Will must always be done, now please give me your knfie so I can attempt to disable this alarm system."

Before Koln does, he looks around one more time, making sure they are unnoticed, and checks his phone to see if Clover called.

Search Check
1d20+8+2 → [5,8,2] = (15) 
Roll Lookup 

That 29 I rolled was actually a re-roll. My first roll for looking inside was another 30. Supposing me and Ruby are in the clear, can my "Repair" or "Demolitions" ability be of any use in disabling the alarm?


----------



## izillama

@.@*!!!

Clover felt her head spin, and she took a moment to rub her temples and try and comprehend what she had been skimming for the past few hours. But try as she might, she couldn't make heads or tails of what she had just read.
'Well, _that's_ five hours of my life I'm never getting back...'
At 3AM, Clover finally shut the book and stood to stretch. She had broken down and read the "About the Author" page, if only to make her feel better about not being able to comprehend what the hell she had just read.
Oh well.
Packing up her stuff, she proceeded to the front desk to check out the book for futher inspection (heck: she had all night, after all) and left the library. 
She considered giving Koln and Ruby a call to ask how they were doing, but decided--against her better judgement--that they were big boys and girls and could take care of themselves.
Instead, she headed back to the dorm.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln calls Ruby over as they both crouch near the door, the wires in front of Koln, only a few but he studies them intently. He runs his fingers over them, feeling for the thicker ones, which would be the ones he does not want to cut. In his experience, the thicker ones are the emergency cables that, when cut or "disabled" by a dummy code on the keypad will alert the police.
> 
> "Ruby, I need your knife, and must warn you, we are about to do something incredibly illegal, but remember it is for the sake of that girl. The Law of God always overrides the laws of man, remember that. Even if it crosses ethical boundaries, the Lord's Will must always be done, now please give me your knfie so I can attempt to disable this alarm system."
> 
> Before Koln does, he looks around one more time, making sure they are unnoticed, and checks his phone to see if Clover called.
> 
> Search Check
> 1d20+8+2 → [5,8,2] = (15)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> That 29 I rolled was actually a re-roll. My first roll for looking inside was another 30. Supposing me and Ruby are in the clear, can my "Repair" or "Demolitions" ability be of any use in disabling the alarm?



Ruby quietly handed over her switchblade knife after she flicked it open. The whole idea felt wrong, but if it was the just ting to do in the end, then it's worth it.I have a 1 in demolitions and a 1 in repair if you need me to try too, heh ^_^;
She watched as Koln tried to dissemble the box with wires. She looked in her other hand, she had picked a bunch of clovers and thistles in the area for when they get back home. "I hope we are doing the right thing Koln.. she whispered.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln calls Ruby over as they both crouch near the door, the wires in front of Koln, only a few but he studies them intently. He runs his fingers over them, feeling for the thicker ones, which would be the ones he does not want to cut. In his experience, the thicker ones are the emergency cables that, when cut or "disabled" by a dummy code on the keypad will alert the police.
> 
> "Ruby, I need your knife, and must warn you, we are about to do something incredibly illegal, but remember it is for the sake of that girl. The Law of God always overrides the laws of man, remember that. Even if it crosses ethical boundaries, the Lord's Will must always be done, now please give me your knfie so I can attempt to disable this alarm system."
> 
> Before Koln does, he looks around one more time, making sure they are unnoticed, and checks his phone to see if Clover called.
> 
> Search Check
> 1d20+8+2 → [5,8,2] = (15)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> That 29 I rolled was actually a re-roll. My first roll for looking inside was another 30. Supposing me and Ruby are in the clear, can my "Repair" or "Demolitions" ability be of any use in disabling the alarm?




The skill you have to use is "disable device" which is like "disarm trap" in D&D.

You don't see anyone around. The streets are bare and it looks like all the lights are out in the houses nearby. Luckily this house in particular has a large yard surrounded by a brick wall so that nobody next door can actually see into the yard. Now that you're at the front door you notice that there is a large letter "E" in plated gold screwed onto the door.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The skill you have to use is "disable device" which is like "disarm trap" in D&D.
> 
> You don't see anyone around. The streets are bare and it looks like all the lights are out in the houses nearby. Luckily this house in particular has a large yard surrounded by a brick wall so that nobody next door can actually see into the yard. Now that you're at the front door you notice that there is a large letter "E" in plated gold screwed onto the door.




Using the tip of the knife he unscrews the plastic box over the part of the wires he needs to sever. "Let us pray Ruby, if it is not His Will then we must run. We are now vampires, so we should have little difficulty outrunning anyone after us. If we get separated, keep running and don't worry about me. If I succeed, stay close to me inside, I got straight As as a lad in stealth and reconnaissance... not so much in disabling devices though."

Disable Device
   1d20 → [17] = (17) 



Roll Lookup

As Koln briskly severs the thinner wires he smirks. "Breaking and entering... although it feels wrong, this is the Lord's Will. Makes me remember the old days..." He then quietly sings to himself as he severs the last thin wire, screws the plastic covering back in place and returns the knife to Ruby.

"Il y a Le Pouvoir, 
Le Pouvoir, 
Pouvoir... 
dans Le Sang, 
dans Son Sang...."

Translation: "There is the Power, the Power, Power... in the Blood, in His Blood..." By the way, what exactly does Ruby see in Koln again?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Using the tip of the knife he unscrews the plastic box over the part of the wires he needs to sever. "Let us pray Ruby, if it is not His Will then we must run. We are now vampires, so we should have little difficulty outrunning anyone after us. If we get separated, keep running and don't worry about me. If I succeed, stay close to me inside, I got straight As as a lad in stealth and reconnaissance... not so much in disabling devices though."
> 
> Disable Device
> 1d20 → [17] = (17)
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 
> As Koln briskly severs the thinner wires he smirks. "Breaking and entering... although it feels wrong, this is the Lord's Will. Makes me remember the old days..." He then quietly sings to himself as he severs the last thin wire, screws the plastic covering back in place and returns the knife to Ruby.
> 
> "Il y a Le Pouvoir,
> Le Pouvoir,
> Pouvoir...
> dans Le Sang,
> dans Son Sang...."
> 
> Translation: "There is the Power, the Power, Power... in the Blood, in His Blood..." By the way, what exactly does Ruby see in Koln again?




When Koln cuts the wire there is a spark and one of the porch lights blows out raining glass down onto the ground below. There is no way to truly know whether or not the alarm was actually disarmed from the outside. You enter the house just hoping that it worked.

The house is much larger on the inside than it appeared. There are no lights on and you find yourselves standing in an unlit entry way with a high ceiling and a large chandelier hanging overhead. There are 2 staircases leading up to a balcony with a bunch of rooms leading off it. There is a door at the way back of the room and one on the left and right sides as well. A small table sits to the left of the door with some documents on it. They look like real estate documents.

You all get the Achievement: Real Estate worth 1xp. 

Even clover because eventually she'll go here. Here is a map for you to use for reference.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> When Koln cuts the wire there is a spark and one of the porch lights blows out raining glass down onto the ground below. There is no way to truly know whether or not the alarm was actually disarmed from the outside. You enter the house just hoping that it worked.
> 
> The house is much larger on the inside than it appeared. There are no lights on and you find yourselves standing in an unlit entry way with a high ceiling and a large chandelier hanging overhead. There are 2 staircases leading up to a balcony with a bunch of rooms leading off it. There is a door at the way back of the room and one on the left and right sides as well. A small table sits to the left of the door with some documents on it. They look like real estate documents.
> 
> You all get the Achievement: Real Estate worth 1xp.
> 
> Even clover because eventually she'll go here. Here is a map for you to use for reference.




Koln quietly enters, holding the door open for Ruby like a gentleman before quietly shutting the door behind him. As he closes it, he twists the nob to negate the sound of the door latching in place. Koln silently but quickly moves to the documents on the table, looking down at them. "Hm... ok..." He then lines up with his back against the wall, carefully cross-stepping over to the door to the left of them. As he cross-steps, his position allows him to hear any loud noise coming from the room beside them, this aided by his heightened senses. As he moves he motions to Ruby, so she follows his lead.

"Sounds quiet... " Koln whipsers as he moves to eye-level with the knob of the door. He slowly twists the knob and opens, but keeps his face pointed at the hinge side of the door, allowing him to peek into the room first. Also, from where he and Ruby are crouching (behind the door that's swaying open to them), they should be unseen by anyone inside.

Search/Spot check for this room
1d20+8+2 → [9,8,2] = (19) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1945962/


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln quietly enters, holding the door open for Ruby like a gentleman before quietly shutting the door behind him. As he closes it, he twists the nob to negate the sound of the door latching in place. Koln silently but quickly moves to the documents on the table, looking down at them. "Hm... ok..." He then lines up with his back against the wall, carefully cross-stepping over to the door to the left of them. As he cross-steps, his position allows him to hear any loud noise coming from the room beside them, this aided by his heightened senses. As he moves he motions to Ruby, so she follows his lead.
> 
> "Sounds quiet... " Koln whipsers as he moves to eye-level with the knob of the door. He slowly twists the knob and opens, but keeps his face pointed at the hinge side of the door, allowing him to peek into the room first. Also, from where he and Ruby are crouching (behind the door that's swaying open to them), they should be unseen by anyone inside.
> 
> Search/Spot check for this room
> 1d20+8+2 → [9,8,2] = (19)
> Roll Lookup



Ruby shifts her attention to the right side of the house where the other door is. "I'll check out the other one," she whispers to Koln. She sneaks slinkily over to the other door, careful not to make any creaking noises. she then slowly opens the door enough to take a peek inside.

Search check
1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln quietly enters, holding the door open for Ruby like a gentleman before quietly shutting the door behind him. As he closes it, he twists the nob to negate the sound of the door latching in place. Koln silently but quickly moves to the documents on the table, looking down at them. "Hm... ok..." He then lines up with his back against the wall, carefully cross-stepping over to the door to the left of them. As he cross-steps, his position allows him to hear any loud noise coming from the room beside them, this aided by his heightened senses. As he moves he motions to Ruby, so she follows his lead.
> 
> "Sounds quiet... " Koln whipsers as he moves to eye-level with the knob of the door. He slowly twists the knob and opens, but keeps his face pointed at the hinge side of the door, allowing him to peek into the room first. Also, from where he and Ruby are crouching (behind the door that's swaying open to them), they should be unseen by anyone inside.
> 
> Search/Spot check for this room
> 1d20+8+2 → [9,8,2] = (19)
> Roll Lookup





As you poke around the documents you notice that they look like they've been there a long time. In fact, the whole house looks like it hasn't been maintained in awhile. The wallpaper on the walls is starting to peel and cobwebs are gathering in undisturbed corners.

Koln
[sblock]
You peek through the door and don't see anyone. You don't hear anyone either. You step into what looks like a dining area with a long table and chairs gathered all around. The light from outside pours through the window and shines across the table revealing a thin layer of dust. As you walk by the table you swear you hear a voice say "Leave this place". There is a hallway behind the dining room that stretches to the back of the house and there is another door on the right at the end.
[/sblock]

Updated the map.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby shifts her attention to the right side of the house where the other door is. "I'll check out the other one," she whispers to Koln. She sneaks slinkily over to the other door, careful not to make any creaking noises. she then slowly opens the door enough to take a peek inside.
> 
> Search check
> 1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby
[sblock]
You listen and look around and hear and see nothing out of the ordinary. You walk into a living room area that has sofas and love seats gathered around an oriental rug. The room looks perfect for people to gather around and chat while sipping their blood....I mean wine. There's a hallway that stretches to the rear of the house and you creep by towards the doorway you see on the left. You are creeping by a table against the left wall that has a vase sitting on it when the vase starts to shake. You look over and all of a sudden the vase flies off the table right at you!

Flying Vase
1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5) 


You dodge the vase and it flies past you smashing against the wall behind you.

You get to the end of the hallway and see that the door there is all boarded up and impassable.
[/sblock]

Updated map


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> You listen and look around and hear and see nothing out of the ordinary. You walk into a living room area that has sofas and love seats gathered around an oriental rug. The room looks perfect for people to gather around and chat while sipping their blood....I mean wine. There's a hallway that stretches to the rear of the house and you creep by towards the doorway you see on the left. You are creeping by a table against the left wall that has a vase sitting on it when the vase starts to shake. You look over and all of a sudden the vase flies off the table right at you!
> 
> Flying Vase
> 1d20+3 → [2,3] = (5)
> 
> 
> You dodge the vase and it flies past you smashing against the wall behind you.
> 
> You get to the end of the hallway and see that the door there is all boarded up and impassable.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Updated map



"What on God's green earth?!" Ruby squeaked out as she dodges the flying vase. Something definitely wasn't right with this house. And why would this door be boarded up like this if people were living here. 'It must be abandoned' she thought to herself. 
When she reached the door she snarled in defiance. "I know your hiding something door!" she snapped back as if it was mocking her. 

In a growl she lunged her right leg forward for a thrust kick!

"Ruby kick"

1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> "What on God's green earth?!" Ruby squeaked out as she dodges the flying vase. Something definitely wasn't right with this house. And why would this door be boarded up like this if people were living here. 'It must be abandoned' she thought to herself.
> When she reached the door she snarled in defiance. "I know your hiding something door!" she snapped back as if it was mocking her.
> 
> In a growl she lunged her right leg forward for a thrust kick!
> 
> "Ruby kick"
> 
> 1d20+3 → [15,3] = (18)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby kicks the door and it makes a solid "thunk" sound. Apparently the door is much sturdier than it looks and must be boarded up from behind as well. Ruby only manages to hurt her leg by kicking the door. Ouch!

Ruby Ouchies
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5) 


Ruby takes 5 damage from kicking the door.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sighs and shakes his head, whispering to himself. "This place is tainted by a demonic aura... they already know we are here..." He leaves the room and quickly, yet quietly, moves to Ruby's side, knowing that it is unwise to become seperated in situations like this. As he does he notices the shattered vase in the corner. "Let me guess, it lifted off a shelf and flew at you? This place is 'haunted', stay close to me." Koln assures her and they walk towards the hallway in the back of the house. "It is best to fully explore this area first before we move upstairs... Just stick close to me, and things will be fine, anytihng that wishes to harm you must pass through me first." Koln says, slightly louder this time, as if daring the spirits of this house to target him before they target her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs and shakes his head, whispering to himself. "This place is tainted by a demonic aura... they already know we are here..." He leaves the room and quickly, yet quietly, moves to Ruby's side, knowing that it is unwise to become seperated in situations like this. As he does he notices the shattered vase in the corner. "Let me guess, it lifted off a shelf and flew at you? This place is 'haunted', stay close to me." Koln assures her and they walk towards the hallway in the back of the house. "It is best to fully explore this area first before we move upstairs... Just stick close to me, and things will be fine, anytihng that wishes to harm you must pass through me first." Koln says, slightly louder this time, as if daring the spirits of this house to target him before they target her.




I'm going to assume that you go to the room in the back of the house which is the only place you can access downstairs. This room is a kitchen. The kitchen has marble counters that run along most of the length of the room. They are mostly bare except for the basic appliances like a blender and a microwave. There is also a collection of knives that are clearly displayed hung along the wall on hooks. There is a clock on the wall that says that the time is 4:30am, the clock is ticking so it is most likely functioning.

Koln
[sblock]
The microwave eyes you threateningly. "I will avenge my brother monster!" The microwave starts to hover off of the counter laughing maniacally.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Bored and alone, Clover sat down on the bed of her room. It felt strange to not have Koln and Ruby by her side. As though these two had really become her family.
She looked at the clock. 3:30. Clover knew that the sun would rise in just a little over three hours. She just hoped that they cam back soon.
Dragging out a pillow and propping it up behind her, she settled down on her bed, pulled out Liverman's book, and began trying to read it once more. Slower this time. Maybe she would find something that she missed? 
Besides, she had nothing better to do until they returned.

Take 20


----------



## Strider_Koln

"By the Devil's tail, we've been spotted!" Koln coarsely whispers, noticing the microwave. He opts to take a much more stealthy approach to disabling this sentry as he skillfully rolls across the kitchen floor and unplugs the microwave. It goes quiet, stops levitating, and sits lifeless. Koln then stands, smiles, and gives Ruby a thumbs-up.

Koln, being the kind of person that likes to think two steps ahead, takes one of the knives and holds it covertly in his hand with the blade hidden by his arm under his jacket sleeve. Using a knife this length would be easier to decapitate with, much more so than a shuriken. While a bullwhip can possibly decapitate, Koln would have to slash with it very hard and precisely, and it could only do so at it's full length, much too impractical for beheading.

"It is 4:30... almost morning, we must hurry, but we shall take comfort that this is a good sign, 4 and 3 is seven afterall. Besides, the witching hour has already passed. Hm.. I wonder..."

Is there a fridge in this room? If so, Koln checks the fridge, depending on what's inside Koln can tell what kind of people are/were living there, If there isn't a fridge, that helps too.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Bored and alone, Clover sat down on the bed of her room. It felt strange to not have Koln and Ruby by her side. As though these two had really become her family.
> She looked at the clock. 3:30. Clover knew that the sun would rise in just a little over three hours. She just hoped that they cam back soon.
> Dragging out a pillow and propping it up behind her, she settled down on her bed, pulled out Liverman's book, and began trying to read it once more. Slower this time. Maybe she would find something that she missed?
> Besides, she had nothing better to do until they returned.
> 
> Take 20




Clover

You read the book for what seems like hours. You can't seem to get through it all, it is just way too boring! You look at the clock and see that it is now 4:30am. You may not have understood what the book was describing exactly but it spoke a lot aout "enhancing" the human body through DNA. One part even suggested changing the structure of human DNA. Other than that the book seemed like a normal research tool. Dr. Liverman knew a lot about his field, no wonder someone like Jacob Prestor would turn to him for help.

You suddenly notice how quiet the room is. The only sound you can hear is Icarus moving around in his cage and chewing on something that sounds like paper.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> "By the Devil's tail, we've been spotted!" Koln coarsely whispers, noticing the microwave. He opts to take a much more stealthy approach to disabling this sentry as he skillfully rolls across the kitchen floor and unplugs the microwave. It goes quiet, stops levitating, and sits lifeless. Koln then stands, smiles, and gives Ruby a thumbs-up.
> 
> Koln, being the kind of person that likes to think two steps ahead, takes one of the knives and holds it covertly in his hand with the blade hidden by his arm under his jacket sleeve. Using a knife this length would be easier to decapitate with, much more so than a shuriken. While a bullwhip can possibly decapitate, Koln would have to slash with it very hard and precisely, and it could only do so at it's full length, much too impractical for beheading.
> 
> "It is 4:30... almost morning, we must hurry, but we shall take comfort that this is a good sign, 4 and 3 is seven afterall. Besides, the witching hour has already passed. Hm.. I wonder..."
> 
> Is there a fridge in this room? If so, Koln checks the fridge, depending on what's inside Koln can tell what kind of people are/were living there, If there isn't a fridge, that helps too.




The microwave comes to a silence as Koln unplugs it. Of course to Ruby it just looks like Koln was talking to an ordinary microwave.

As Koln takes a knife off the wall the others start to quiver and fly off towards the both of you. We'll be fair and 2 go for Koln and 2 go for Ruby

Koln's Knives
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19) 
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12) 


Ruby's Knives
1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16) 
1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9) 


In both cases one of the knives flies past you but the other lodges itself in you. They go in deep and would probably be able to kill a normal person if they struck in the right spot.

Damage
1d4 → [4] = (4) 
1d4 → [4] = (4) 


Koln and Ruby take 4 damage (piercing).

There is a refridgerator in the kitchen as well but upon opening it you see that it is empty and not even plugged in. It looks like there hasn't been anything inside of it for awhile.

You hear footsteps that sound like they are coming from the front of the house. The window in the kitchen that leads out into the backyard opens slowly. You hear a woman's voice whispering "Get out quickly"

Map map map


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The microwave comes to a silence as Koln unplugs it. Of course to Ruby it just looks like Koln was talking to an ordinary microwave.
> 
> As Koln takes a knife off the wall the others start to quiver and fly off towards the both of you. We'll be fair and 2 go for Koln and 2 go for Ruby
> 
> Koln's Knives
> 1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
> 1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
> 
> 
> Ruby's Knives
> 1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)
> 1d20+3 → [6,3] = (9)
> 
> 
> In both cases one of the knives flies past you but the other lodges itself in you. They go in deep and would probably be able to kill a normal person if they struck in the right spot.
> 
> Damage
> 1d4 → [4] = (4)
> 1d4 → [4] = (4)
> 
> 
> Koln and Ruby take 4 damage (piercing).
> 
> There is a refridgerator in the kitchen as well but upon opening it you see that it is empty and not even plugged in. It looks like there hasn't been anything inside of it for awhile.
> 
> You hear footsteps that sound like they are coming from the front of the house. The window in the kitchen that leads out into the backyard opens slowly. You hear a woman's voice whispering "Get out quickly"
> 
> Map map map



Ruby clutches her right shoulder where the knife is still in place, with a yelp, she gently pulls it out, and drops it, even though to a normal human, that would be the worst thing to do. Besides, no surgeons can operate on vampires. she then hears the mysterious warning next to them. She frantically turns to Koln. "I think I've had enough of this place, we should get out of here," she says with widened eyes. She tries to gently tug him towards the backyard entrance. They should leave before the sun rises soon.


----------



## Strider_Koln

The knife sticks in Koln before he can react, his immediate reaction is more in pain out of not being in time to help Ruby. He looks over her wound, gently taking her by the arm as if to assure her that things are okay. "Are you alright..?"

"I think I've had enough of this place, we should get out of here," she says with widened eyes. She tries to gently tug him towards the backyard entrance. They should leave before the sun rises soon.

He nods in response to her and whispers, "Yes, you should go, I will be out shortly..."

Koln scowls, taking the knife out from him and throws it down onto the ground. "You... You're lucky I am not still human! I would have this house exorcised so fast it'd make your ectoplasm shake, you hear me?! In the name of God I would send the legion of you straight back to Hell!" It is certain that whatever is here is malicious, deffinately a conscious spirit, too evil to be a mere poltergeist. "I am not leaving until we have the girl!" As Koln speaks he keeps extra careful attention to his surroundings, especially if there has been any temperature change in this room. If so it should tell him the nature of the haunting. 
Cold = a former-human entity, either residual or conscious.
Hot = Demonic... or the rare rare elemental type.
No change = Still maybe residual, definately not a conscious spirit. Or it's simply not haunted.
Koln hesitates for a moment, still not fully convinced this place is haunted, but more than willing to play along. It did have a security system, although it did seem to be in disrepair.

"My friend is about to leave, do not harass her, it is me you want. I am a priest, a devoted man of the cloth, who better to torment? Where is the girl? You know which one I mean, don't play that 'oh I'm just an innocent inanimate house' schtick, it won't quite work now. Help me with that and I will go."


----------



## izillama

Wow, with all these flying vases and knives, I think Clover would be dead by now! Good thing she stayed behind ^.^*

4:30.
Head spinning, but glad that she had been able to get something (if only very little) from the book, Clover smiled and sat up. She stretched and sat on the edge of the bed.
But her pride at being able to read that book was short-lived, as she suddenly realized how quiet the room was without her friends. The sun would be up soon. And it wasn't like she didn't trust them to come back in time, but she worried that they might have lost track of time and needed a little reminder.
She considered calling Koln but, after a moment of thought, decided that they might be in a situation where they wouldn't want to be heard. Instead, she texted him:
<Midnight's coming, Cinderella. Wouldn't want you turning into a pumpkin!> [SEND]
She sent it, then hoped that he got the reference.
_munch munch_
Yes, definitely quiet.
_munch munch munch_
Except for...
Clover's eyes flew wide and she quickly hung herself off the edge of the bed to check on Icarus, "Naughty bunny! What are you doing?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> The knife sticks in Koln before he can react, his immediate reaction is more in pain out of not being in time to help Ruby. He looks over her wound, gently taking her by the arm as if to assure her that things are okay. "Are you alright..?"
> 
> "I think I've had enough of this place, we should get out of here," she says with widened eyes. She tries to gently tug him towards the backyard entrance. They should leave before the sun rises soon.
> 
> He nods in response to her and whispers, "Yes, you should go, I will be out shortly..."
> 
> Koln scowls, taking the knife out from him and throws it down onto the ground. "You... You're lucky I am not still human! I would have this house exorcised so fast it'd make your ectoplasm shake, you hear me?! In the name of God I would send the legion of you straight back to Hell!" It is certain that whatever is here is malicious, deffinately a conscious spirit, too evil to be a mere poltergeist. "I am not leaving until we have the girl!" As Koln speaks he keeps extra careful attention to his surroundings, especially if there has been any temperature change in this room. If so it should tell him the nature of the haunting.
> Cold = a former-human entity, either residual or conscious.
> Hot = Demonic... or the rare rare elemental type.
> No change = Still maybe residual, definately not a conscious spirit. Or it's simply not haunted.
> Koln hesitates for a moment, still not fully convinced this place is haunted, but more than willing to play along. It did have a security system, although it did seem to be in disrepair.
> 
> "My friend is about to leave, do not harass her, it is me you want. I am a priest, a devoted man of the cloth, who better to torment? Where is the girl? You know which one I mean, don't play that 'oh I'm just an innocent inanimate house' schtick, it won't quite work now. Help me with that and I will go."




Ruby dives out the window and lands in the grass behind the house. Koln is left standing alone in the kitchen. The footsteps get louder as they approach the kitchen. There is no change in the temperature as whatever it is comes towards the kitchen. All of a sudden Koln feels that he is being grabbed from behind by invisible hands and gets tossed out the window after Ruby landing on his back in the grass. The window slowly shuts. You can tell from the sky that it will be dawn within the next couple of hours.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Wow, with all these flying vases and knives, I think Clover would be dead by now! Good thing she stayed behind ^.^*
> 
> 4:30.
> Head spinning, but glad that she had been able to get something (if only very little) from the book, Clover smiled and sat up. She stretched and sat on the edge of the bed.
> But her pride at being able to read that book was short-lived, as she suddenly realized how quiet the room was without her friends. The sun would be up soon. And it wasn't like she didn't trust them to come back in time, but she worried that they might have lost track of time and needed a little reminder.
> She considered calling Koln but, after a moment of thought, decided that they might be in a situation where they wouldn't want to be heard. Instead, she texted him:
> <Midnight's coming, Cinderella. Wouldn't want you turning into a pumpkin!> [SEND]
> She sent it, then hoped that he got the reference.
> _munch munch_
> Yes, definitely quiet.
> _munch munch munch_
> Except for...
> Clover's eyes flew wide and she quickly hung herself off the edge of the bed to check on Icarus, "Naughty bunny! What are you doing?"




Looking into Icarus's cage Clover sees that he has managed to drag something in there through the bars. It looks like a newspaper. Clover pulls it out and sees that it is mangled up pretty bad but the article on the first page is the one she read earlier about Roger Liverman working with David Champs.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby dives out the window and lands in the grass behind the house. Koln is left standing alone in the kitchen. The footsteps get louder as they approach the kitchen. There is no change in the temperature as whatever it is comes towards the kitchen. All of a sudden Koln feels that he is being grabbed from behind by invisible hands and gets tossed out the window after Ruby landing on his back in the grass. The window slowly shuts. You can tell from the sky that it will be dawn within the next couple of hours.




"Alright..." Koln growls to himself, getting to his feet and patting the dirt off of his clothes. "You want to play rough?! I'll be back! Just you wait! I've purified entire castles, catacombs, and caverns, you just wait, for with my will glowing with the Grace of God, I shall return with the Power, the Glory, and the... Oh... it is almost daybreak...RUN!" Koln immediately darts off in the direction of the closest bus stop, Ruby has little trouble keeping up, actually able to outrun Koln quite easily.

"So... did you have fun Ruby? Don't worry, we'll get 'em next time."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

While on the bus Koln is silent, racking his brain for answers to what is going on with that house. No temperature change... so how were the spirits gaining energy to do what they did...? It is definately the work of conscious spirits, not residuals, and not demons like Koln originally thought, although he has not completely ruled out elementals, although it is almost unheard of that they communicate like people, usually they just growl/bark/make random noise. What is also very puzzling is when Koln was "grabbed" his skin did not feel overly hot or cold, nor were any bruses/scratches left on his body...
Something is not right, or maybe it's something he hasn't seen before... 

He sighs and opens his phone, calling Clover whom he figures must be worried about them. He also is interested to hear what she found, hopefully it'll help.


----------



## izillama

In case you didn't notice, Mike, I texted Koln at 4:30
I also called him earlier in the night as well. But it seems like you never read my posts ;(


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> In case you didn't notice, Mike, I texted Koln at 4:30
> I also called him earlier in the night as well. But it seems like you never read my posts ;(




I didn't, but I try not to read posts of things that Koln would not be there for. If I do I'll get confused with what Koln should/should not know.

Koln blinks at the odd text message.... "Huh...? What's a 'Cindererla'...pumpkin?" He shrugs, closing his phone, starting to wonder more and more about that girl.

Before long they return back to school just in time, although Koln was feeling a little tingly as he walked into the dorm, a very close shave indeed.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Alright..." Koln growls to himself, getting to his feet and patting the dirt off of his clothes. "You want to play rough?! I'll be back! Just you wait! I've purified entire castles, catacombs, and caverns, you just wait, for with my will glowing with the Grace of God, I shall return with the Power, the Glory, and the... Oh... it is almost daybreak...RUN!" Koln immediately darts off in the direction of the closest bus stop, Ruby has little trouble keeping up, actually able to outrun Koln quite easily.
> 
> "So... did you have fun Ruby? Don't worry, we'll get 'em next time."
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> While on the bus Koln is silent, racking his brain for answers to what is going on with that house. No temperature change... so how were the spirits gaining energy to do what they did...? It is definately the work of conscious spirits, not residuals, and not demons like Koln originally thought, although he has not completely ruled out elementals, although it is almost unheard of that they communicate like people, usually they just growl/bark/make random noise. What is also very puzzling is when Koln was "grabbed" his skin did not feel overly hot or cold, nor were any bruses/scratches left on his body...
> Something is not right, or maybe it's something he hasn't seen before...
> 
> He sighs and opens his phone, calling Clover whom he figures must be worried about them. He also is interested to hear what she found, hopefully it'll help.



Ruby felt the rush of exhilaration as they were escaping that house and heading towards the bus. Somehow she loved the thrill of the danger element, well, if getting hurt wasn't involved and puttin' the hurtin on was.
As they were on the bus, she thought of an idea. They arrived at the area and were walking side by side towards the school. She whispered to Koln so noone else would be suspicious, "Hey, what if that was someone like us.. Can vampires turn invisible?"
She watched as he played with his movable phone device.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby felt the rush of exhilaration as they were escaping that house and heading towards the bus. Somehow she loved the thrill of the danger element, well, if getting hurt wasn't involved and puttin' the hurtin on was.
> As they were on the bus, she thought of an idea. They arrived at the area and were walking side by side towards the school. She whispered to Koln so noone else would be suspicious, "Hey, what if that was someone like us.. Can vampires turn invisible?"
> She watched as he played with his movable phone device.




Koln, keeps walking as if he didn't hear her, too much lost in his own thought, that is until they get into the dorm. "Wait... before, you mentioned if vampires could turn invisible...I am not certain, but yes, that could be, it makes a lot more sense at this point for it to be invisible vampires. Some form of wretched magic is at work indeed, I think you're theory is pretty close Ruby!" Koln replies suddenly and excitedly, actually hugging her tightly. "Yeah, that's got to be it!" He then blinks, remembering himself, releases her. *ahem...* "So Clover... how was your night?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

Moving ahead here...

You prepare the room for the coming day and just in time as by the time you lay down to rest the sky is already starting to get brighter.

You wake up later than usual the next night, possibly due to the fact that you all feel much safer in a secluded setting. Only a true vampire would have a room in the basement after all!

Clover wakes up expecting to still see Mindy sleeping in bed like the good old days but instead just ends up seeing Koln on the floor stroking Socrates. Clover still feels bad about what happened between Mindy and the group the other night.

You all remember that this was the night that Tony said to go back to the 24th Diocese to see what he has uncovered about the current situation.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says to you "Someone was in that house last night, but I smelled no one...I was scared!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Also, my bad. Here are the current blood point totals after waking up today:

Clover - 4 (feels hungry)

Koln - 4 (feels hungry)

Ruby - 8 (feels fine)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln yawns, stretching and placing his hat on his head as Socrates speaks to him. "I know friend... We will be back and give those invisible heathens what for... So, girls, tonight is the night we slay-er chat with that Tony fellow, right? Oh and how did everyone sleep?"


----------



## izillama

Ok, guess it's time to get this party started. Not like anyone cares or pays attention to my character going to class or anything, lol.

It was always the same. 
Clover knew that there was probably no reason for it, but ever since she, well, _died_, she just didn't seem to be able to have a good day's rest. 
Every evening she awoke, she felt just as run down as the last. Never any relief. Was this her punishment?
She rolled herself out of Ruby's arms and sat up, rubbing sleep from her eyes, "Mm-hmsuregood...Iguess." Her words slurred together lazily.
Then she stretched and stood, "Nuh-uh. No slaying Tony. We still need to have a few words with him I think. Right, Ruby?"
*poke poke*


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Ok, guess it's time to get this party started. Not like anyone cares or pays attention to my character going to class or anything, lol.
> 
> It was always the same.
> Clover knew that there was probably no reason for it, but ever since she, well, _died_, she just didn't seem to be able to have a good day's rest.
> Every evening she awoke, she felt just as run down as the last. Never any relief. Was this her punishment?
> She rolled herself out of Ruby's arms and sat up, rubbing sleep from her eyes, "Mm-hmsuregood...Iguess." Her words slurred together lazily.
> Then she stretched and stood, "Nuh-uh. No slaying Tony. We still need to have a few words with him I think. Right, Ruby?"
> *poke poke*



Ruby rubbed her eyes too, then she was bright eyed and bushy tailed. "Absolutely, we need to get as much information out of him as we can. And besides, he doesn't seem hostile towards us at least." She stretched out of bed and combed her fingers through her hair. "How is everyone feeling today?" she asked everyone.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby rubbed her eyes too, then she was bright eyed and bushy tailed. "Absolutely, we need to get as much information out of him as we can. And besides, he doesn't seem hostile towards us at least." She stretched out of bed and combed her fingers through her hair. "How is everyone feeling today?" she asked everyone.




"I'm fine thanks... slept like the dead actually... by the way, speaking of the dead-" Koln suddenly gives a sharp back-kick and leaps into the air, seemingly tackling an imaginary foe. After raining fists upon the... whatever he thinks is there, he stands and jerks his foot down, as if curb-stomping the imaginary enemy's head in. "There, that'll teach those invisible vampires to follow us! We must remain vigilant... Sorry about the mess Clover, fortunately it's invisible...and I'm a tad hungry now that I think about it. So, do you have class now Clover? Mind if I audit it? I need to make sure you're being taught the right way afterall."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "I'm fine thanks... slept like the dead actually... by the way, speaking of the dead-" Koln suddenly gives a sharp back-kick and leaps into the air, seemingly tackling an imaginary foe. After raining fists upon the... whatever he thinks is there, he stands and jerks his foot down, as if curb-stomping the imaginary enemy's head in. "There, that'll teach those invisible vampires to follow us! We must remain vigilant... Sorry about the mess Clover, fortunately it's invisible...and I'm a tad hungry now that I think about it. So, do you have class now Clover? Mind if I audit it? I need to make sure you're being taught the right way afterall."




If Koln goes to class with Clover I get to roll a d20 and if I get a 1-3 Koln slays the teacher convinced that he's some kind of demonic heretic


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> If Koln goes to class with Clover I get to roll a d20 and if I get a 1-3 Koln slays the teacher convinced that he's some kind of demonic heretic





Sounds good to me, but I have two major goals for Koln over everything else. The first... is a secret!  
The second is for him to struggle with his growing insanity, which may mean doing a few rather inhumane things, but he must never get arrested. You know what they do to guys like Koln in jail?! Or worse, do you know what Koln does to people that belong in jail... in jail?


----------



## izillama

Um... let's not bother with class. If you take a look at Clover's schedule (conveniently posted on my profile, btw) I've actually already messed up Monday and Tuesday's classes and should actually be going back to Business 101 tonight... again...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Um... let's not bother with class. If you take a look at Clover's schedule (conveniently posted on my profile, btw) I've actually already messed up Monday and Tuesday's classes and should actually be going back to Business 101 tonight... again...





So Clover is going to English class from 7-10pm leaving Ruby and Koln to do whatever. If Koln wants to go to class with Clover then he could probably sneak in. The teacher is talking about Shakespeare which Koln would find very amusing especially since Shakespeare was supposedly Catholic in a time when it was against the law in England.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "I'm fine thanks... slept like the dead actually... by the way, speaking of the dead-" Koln suddenly gives a sharp back-kick and leaps into the air, seemingly tackling an imaginary foe. After raining fists upon the... whatever he thinks is there, he stands and jerks his foot down, as if curb-stomping the imaginary enemy's head in. "There, that'll teach those invisible vampires to follow us! We must remain vigilant... Sorry about the mess Clover, fortunately it's invisible...and I'm a tad hungry now that I think about it. So, do you have class now Clover? Mind if I audit it? I need to make sure you're being taught the right way afterall."




Clover felt herself pale at the thought of Koln coming to class with her, "Um... wow, Koln. I bet that would be... _fun_. But... um... no. Yeah, I'm going to have to decline. Sorry."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover felt herself pale at the thought of Koln coming to class with her, "Um... wow, Koln. I bet that would be... _fun_. But... um... no. Yeah, I'm going to have to decline. Sorry."




Clover kicks Koln to the curb as she leaves her room to go off to class. Koln and Ruby are left behind in the room. Icarus the rabbit keeps looking at Ruby and you both notice that he seems to have gotten his mouth on the local newspaper recently as it sits chewed up on Clover's desk.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover kicks Koln to the curb as she leaves her room to go off to class. Koln and Ruby are left behind in the room. Icarus the rabbit keeps looking at Ruby and you both notice that he seems to have gotten his mouth on the local newspaper recently as it sits chewed up on Clover's desk.



As Ruby proceeds to walk towards Icarus to see what he is chewing on she turns to Koln, something has been eating at her. "Hey Koln, how did you know to trust the professor the other night. I find it hard myself to trust him and you two seemed to get along fine within those couple minutes?"
She pet Icarus' downy white fur gingerly, always afraid she could accidentally break him. "Hey chewing that ink can't be good for you.. whats this?" she picks the paper up and reads it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> As Ruby proceeds to walk towards Icarus to see what he is chewing on she turns to Koln, something has been eating at her. "Hey Koln, how did you know to trust the professor the other night. I find it hard myself to trust him and you two seemed to get along fine within those couple minutes?"
> She pet Icarus' downy white fur gingerly, always afraid she could accidentally break him. "Hey chewing that ink can't be good for you.. whats this?" she picks the paper up and reads it.




Ruby
[sblock]
The newspaper has a corner chewed off of it but it's mostly still legible. You see the same article Clover was looking at last night about Roger Liverman working with David Champs in some experiment. When you look further into the newspaper another article catches your eye with the title ""Haunted" House Slated For Demolition" The article is about the Emerson Estate and how the city plans to have the house destroyed. The house, which was formerly the home of Emerson Wilkershire III who is the son of Emerson Wilkershire jr. a banker at the National Bank of Denver, is supposedly haunted and has been scaring off contractors who have been trying to restore it. 

"You won't believe the crap that goes on in there, I swear it feels like you're being watched! We're going to have to tear this thing down!" is a quote in the article from one of the local contractors. The demolition is supposed to take place at the end of the month.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

[sblock=English Class]Clover's English class was no more interesting by night than it had been by day. 
Most of the students in the class knew her from when she used to take day classes, and they treated her cordially enough considering she had always been the teachers pet of those classes. However, here in English class all of the students--there were only 12 in the class so there was no where to hide--were on the same dull, boring page. Clover agreed with them that this professor was just about as exciting as watching paint dry. 
Remembering the incident of the Biology lecture, Clover sat down towards the back of the class and pulled out her notes. The students allowed themselves to chat themselves to a dull roar until class began. But then as soon as the professor entered the room the fun stopped and the class heaved a collective sigh. 
Clover felt her eyes glaze over as the professor began to lecture. Something about Shakespeare and how some believed he might have been Catholic. And this would have been a bad thing because identifying as Catholic was not identifying with Elizabeth's Protestant religion. And as we all know, Elizabeth was very my-way-or-the-highway when it came to absolutely everything. 
<insert Shakespeare lecture>
Like everyone else in her class, Clover's mind completely shut down during the lecture.  But about an hour in, she realized (much to her dismay) that she had fallen prey to the same problem as the other night: completely freezing. At that point, Clover slowly shut her eyes for a moment and realized that she might very well not have blinked for... well... an _hour*. *_Luckily, she sat at the back of the class so none of her fellow classmates saw her. And her professor was just completely oblivious to anything. But it frightened her that she had managed to stay so perfectly still for so long. 
Ignoring the lesson, she took a moment to move each of her joints in turn, trying to get what little blood she had left (in a manner of speaking) to move a little bit.
Speaking of blood, she thought with a melancholic drop of her head, she was feeling rather hungry. She allowed her mind to wander back to her dorm room where two beautiful, crimson bags of blood sat perched like trophies on the top shelf of her mini fridge. Yes, though would probably tide her over for a little while. But she would have to feed eventually. Speaking of feeding, when was the last time Koln had anything to eat? For some reason, Clover didn't worry too much about Ruby. Perhaps she should have offered Koln one of the bags?
She smiled ruefully to herself, remembering how adamantly she had once opposed drinking blood. And how quickly had she proven herself a hypocrite? Well, it wasn't like it hurt anyone, right? That police officer was still alive. She hadn't killed him. Mike in the alleyway? Well, maybe she _had_ almost drained him. But he was still alive. That made it okay, right? And it wasn't like she had forced him or anything. He had allowed himself to be a victim willingly enough. She smirked a little to herself at the memory.
"Angelica? Is there something you'd like to share with the class?"
Clover's head snapped up as she heard her name. Not only the professor, but also the rest of the class was looking at her. 
'Um... did I miss something?'
Their professor _never_ called on anyone. Anyone! Why her? Why _now_? There must have been a reason. She tried to take a quick assessment of the situation to see what she might have been doing that would have halted the entire class. But she found no answer. 
Instead, she managed a quizzical look and a startled, "I'm sorry?"
The professor looked impatient, "You were laughing?"
'Oh.'
Everyone giggled as she sheepishly ducked her head, "Oh, right. No, nothing to share. Sorry for the interruption."
But really, everyone just looked relieved for the break from the monotony.
While she had been spacing--thinking about food--yet another hour had gone by. And soon enough, class was over with and the students could not seem to file out of the room fast enough. 
Clover walked slower than the rest, her mind preoccupied with her next meal. Maybe Koln would allow her to grab a bite to eat when they got to the club later?[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln nods and responds, "Well... I knew I was able to trust him due to two things. Firstly, I deduced that he was a trustworthy person. I was trained by the Church in the classical methods of deduction, and am to apply said methods when conducting an inquisition into the purity of a target. This comes in handy if say, someone is a known Satan-worshiper and has been dragging others into his ilk, and if I got him by his cowl he suddenly starts weeping with, "WHAT?! NO I'M CHRISTIAN! YOU GOT THE WRONG PERSON! From my keen sense of deduction I am usually able to tell very quickly who is truly innocent and guilty. This is not nearly as difficult as it seems, take one look at that Mindy girl and I bet you can find at least one sin she's guilty of. However, when I saw her, I immediately saw dozens... this ability is a curse. I see a deadly sin on every street corner... in every home. And I oftentimes have to tolerate it, since modern society sees it as trivial, as commonplace...every morning noon and night..."

Koln trails off with a distant gaze, then shakes his head, regaining his senses for a moment, "Er, sorry, started to ramble there. I also knew how to trust him because I saw his aura... this is something new, allows me to see one's spirit as if it were a part of their clothing. Usually what I deduce and what their aura tells me matches... except in your case. Ruby, I deduce that you are a heretic, I know, no news there. But your aura... you are not only a good person, but you appear to walk with Grace. What's Icarus got there?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby nods and smiles, "Thats a relief hehe. Thats a valuable power you have indeed. You could tell who is lying and who isn't. There are probably many deceptive people and kindred out there," she said with admiring gaze in her eyes.
She hands over the newspaper clipping and folds her arms. "It appears that the place is inhabited by souls that are not at peace. A bank owner's spirit is preventing the house from being destroyed or altered. Contractors are planning to destroy it soon. There must be something we can do. That soul may be lost if the house is destroyed, I feel pity upon him."


----------



## Strider_Koln

"I do not think it really is haunted at all... I think you were right before Ruby, if not invisible vampires than some other magic is afoul. It definately did not feel like we were being watched by ghosts or demons. Hmm.. Emerson... E... I wonder if Mr. E is just keeping people out of his house, wanting to live alone. But if that is the case, what would he have to do with the kidnapping of Suzie? By the Way, if a house is destroyed with a spirit inhabiting it, usually the ghost stays bound to the land, resulting in all sorts of odd residual noise. The next thing to be constructed on that land will have to deal with a very confused, and probably enraged, entity. It's like if someone changed/destroyed your house and you were powerless to do anything about it, and then constructed a new house over you."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

Clover comes back to the room and feels like falling over onto the bed. She sees Koln and Ruby chatting and Ruby holding Icarus with that newspaper he chewed up next to him. His cage is still destroyed although you managed to bend the bars in a way that would keep him from escaping again.

I hope everyone is wearing their best/sluttiest outfits because it is now 10:30pm and just about time to head over to the 24th Diocese as per Tony's request!


----------



## izillama

Clover returned to her room and was happy to find it still intact. It seemed that Koln had managed to keep his hands off of her appliances (God help him if he ever started hearing voices from her laptop!) and Ruby had even taken it upon herself to keep Icarus company. Clover was beginning to worry that she wasn't paying her rabbit much attention and was happy that at least _someone_ was. 
She let out a relieved breath as she sat down heavily on her bed, "Well, that was one of the most boring classes ever..."
She laughed, then smiled at her friends, "So, should we head out soon? We wouldn't want the club to close before we get there, right? Oh, and sorry to bring it up, but is anyone, well, hungry?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

I've decided to throw this in for flavor only.

Earlier that evening.....

Edward sat in the back room at the Broadstreet brooding. "The rebel Prestor created a litter, it seems. Or so Rachel said. This complicates things greatly." he says to himself. 

"Duke." He spoke softly, but the door opened and a huge vampire entered almost instantly.

"Yes, sir?" Duke stood absolultely still, the kind of still only the dead can maintain.

"Spread the word. Prestor's brood are anathema. They may be killed freely, though if they surrender they should be spared and brought to me. See to it."

"Yes, sir." Duke turned and left as quickly as he came. Edward relaxed a little. Duke was the best, it was just a matter of time now.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover returned to her room and was happy to find it still intact. It seemed that Koln had managed to keep his hands off of her appliances (God help him if he ever started hearing voices from her laptop!) and Ruby had even taken it upon herself to keep Icarus company. Clover was beginning to worry that she wasn't paying her rabbit much attention and was happy that at least _someone_ was.
> She let out a relieved breath as she sat down heavily on her bed, "Well, that was one of the most boring classes ever..."
> She laughed, then smiled at her friends, "So, should we head out soon? We wouldn't want the club to close before we get there, right? Oh, and sorry to bring it up, but is anyone, well, hungry?"




You head off to the 24th Diocese for the second time. You take the usual bus which seems to be more and more common now, so much so that the bus driver is beginning to recognize all of you.

The club is hopping with action for a weekday and it takes some time for you to get inside. When you do you are greeted by Bill the bartender. The large man smiles and beckons you all over. 

"Nice to see you all again! Tony told me you would be stopping by. He told me to give you this." Bill pushes an envelope across the bar towards the group.

You all stare at each other blankly before opening the envelope. Inside is a letter which reads:

_"Guys, you got problems. A guy named Edward, who pulls some weight around here, wants you dead - for good. He's sent out his boys Duke, Earl, and "The Count" to spread the word. I don't know much about these guys but word on the street is, don't mess with them! Avoid the Broadstreet, a club he hangs out at. I'm going to try to get in touch with Lacey, she can help get you guys out of this mess. I'll meet with you again on Friday night at 1 a.m."

~ Tony_ 

Clover
[sblock]
You noticed in your quick scan of the room some "tasty morsels" on the dance floor that might be worth trying out.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Thank you Bill..." Has a little look at Bill's aura before reading the letter. "Hm.. ok, so first we chat with Tony, then I guess it's off to Broadstreet." He notices Clover looking out on the dance floor and whispers to her. 
"Be strong Clover... I know what you're thinking, and I am just as hungry as you.. oh.. she looks good.. and him too... uh.. hm.. ok, first we eat, then say hi to Tony..."
Koln's senses are overwhelmed by the lights and sounds as he too watches under the brim of his hat. "They are all sheep anyway that chose to wander from the shephard, they chose to be targets for the wolves... this is justice..." He tries to rationalize to himself as the little blue imps gleefully draw imaginary bulls-eyes on the necks of different patrons.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Thank you Bill..." Has a little look at Bill's aura before reading the letter. "Hm.. ok, so first we chat with Tony, then I guess it's off to Broadstreet." He notices Clover looking out on the dance floor and whispers to her.
> "Be strong Clover... I know what you're thinking, and I am just as hungry as you.. oh.. she looks good.. and him too... uh.. hm.. ok, first we eat, then say hi to Tony..."
> Koln's senses are overwhelmed by the lights and sounds as he too watches under the brim of his hat. "They are all sheep anyway that chose to wander from the shephard, they chose to be targets for the wolves... this is justice..." He tries to rationalize to himself as the little blue imps gleefully draw imaginary bulls-eyes on the necks of different patrons.




Bill the bartender eyes Koln with an awkward look on his face. He obviously feels uncomfortable with Koln staring at him to examine his aura. 

"Can I help you sir?" he says awkwardly. 

Koln
[sblock]
You see Bill's aura as the following:
*Soft blue*:  Peacefulness, clarity and communication; truthful; intuitive  
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Thank you Bill..." Has a little look at Bill's aura before reading the letter. "Hm.. ok, so first we chat with Tony, then I guess it's off to Broadstreet." He notices Clover looking out on the dance floor and whispers to her.
> "Be strong Clover... I know what you're thinking, and I am just as hungry as you.. oh.. she looks good.. and him too... uh.. hm.. ok, first we eat, then say hi to Tony..."
> Koln's senses are overwhelmed by the lights and sounds as he too watches under the brim of his hat. "They are all sheep anyway that chose to wander from the shephard, they chose to be targets for the wolves... this is justice..." He tries to rationalize to himself as the little blue imps gleefully draw imaginary bulls-eyes on the necks of different patrons.




The club is a' rockin'. There are more than enough people on the dance floor for this to be considered a party. You can understand in a crowd like this how easy it would be for Tony to hide being a vampire.

Koln
[sblock]
The dance floor has a decent number of patrons and there are a decent number of little blue imps flying around over them. You think you recognize one of the girls that was hanging around Tony the other night out there.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "Thank you Bill..." Has a little look at Bill's aura before reading the letter. "Hm.. ok, so first we chat with Tony, then I guess it's off to Broadstreet." He notices Clover looking out on the dance floor and whispers to her.
> "Be strong Clover... I know what you're thinking, and I am just as hungry as you.. oh.. she looks good.. and him too... uh.. hm.. ok, first we eat, then say hi to Tony..."
> Koln's senses are overwhelmed by the lights and sounds as he too watches under the brim of his hat. "They are all sheep anyway that chose to wander from the shephard, they chose to be targets for the wolves... this is justice..." He tries to rationalize to himself as the little blue imps gleefully draw imaginary bulls-eyes on the necks of different patrons.




Yes, Clover was hungry. But how could anyone think about food at a time like this!? Particularly Koln. They just recieve a note that a powerful vampire wants to destroy them, and all he can think about is food?
She pressed her lips together, clearly feeling a little nervous about the situation but trying her best not to seem so, "Koln. Tony _sent _us this note. That probably means he has no intention of seeing us tonight. Do you think we should get out of the city and lie low for the rest of the night? I know you and Ruby are probably itching for a fight, but let's be reasonable about this..."
Her stomach grumbled as she spoke. Even if they were able to run away, she didn't think it would take long before the three of them needed to feed. And she wasn't willing to risk thier safe haven (namely, her dorm room) for a nibble of some of the local flavor on campus (namely, other students).


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Yes, Clover was hungry. But how could anyone think about food at a time like this!? Particularly Koln. They just recieve a note that a powerful vampire wants to destroy them, and all he can think about is food?
> She pressed her lips together, clearly feeling a little nervous about the situation but trying her best not to seem so, "Koln. Tony _sent _us this note. That probably means he has no intention of seeing us tonight. Do you think we should get out of the city and lie low for the rest of the night? I know you and Ruby are probably itching for a fight, but let's be reasonable about this..."
> Her stomach grumbled as she spoke. Even if they were able to run away, she didn't think it would take long before the three of them needed to feed. And she wasn't willing to risk thier safe haven (namely, her dorm room) for a nibble of some of the local flavor on campus (namely, other students).



Ruby crossed her arms deep in thought, the situation looked really bad. Her survival instincts kicked in and attempted to override her competitive behavior. Even Gangrels knew when they have to submit once in a while if it meant survival. "Yea, I don't think we should meet this one just yet, if even Tony can't seem to handle him, then how could we as newborns do so?" She placed her hands on her hips. "Clover is right, we should lay low for a while again until we know more about vampire society. There has to be some sort of hierarchy involved and Tony might know more than we think about everything. If he is warning us, we can at least take the advice with a grain of salt."
   She thinks hard about what measures they all must take to survive in the meantime. They all seemed very hungry at the moment. "As long as we don't make a disturbance, it might be ok to feed here in the meantime. I might do so as well to prepare for the worst. Clover, after you if you must.." she said with a curtsey. 
   Ruby observed the dance floor through predator's eyes. She may not be very hungry at the moment, but maybe that will help restrain her and not go overboard if she did feed a little bit. "Darn, I don't know any of these dances.. Where's the polka or the waltz??"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"I agree... I need more information on this fellow before I could slay him. So laying low it is..." Koln nods, believing that engaging these targets would put Ruby and Clover in danger, although he is more than confident in his abilities as a vampire killer. "If we're discovered, no problem, let the wolf come to us, rather than us wander into its den, then will be the time to fight to the death.. now is time for something else..." Koln watches the floor for any potential targets. He snickers at Ruby's comment, "These are sinners in the hands of an angry God, Ruby, there will be no waltzing or polka, only the most disturbing and grotesque contorting and writhing, like tortured souls in the lowest depths of hell in the jaws of the Devil himself..."


----------



## izillama

Clover followed Koln's gaze out to the selection on the dance floor. Even from where she was standing, quite a few young men stood out as intriguing. 
She heard Koln remark, "These are sinners in the hands of an angry God, Ruby, there will be no waltzing or polka, only the most disturbing and grotesque contorting and writhing, like tortured souls in the lowest depths of hell in the jaws of the Devil himself..."
Pressing a few fingers to her lips to keep from showing her smirk, she remembered just the other night when she had danced in a similar way. To hear Koln and Ruby condemn it, she felt slightly ashamed. But then, who were they to judge how she got her meal? Well, at least no one had chided her for playing with her food...
Feeling slightly awkward, she took a small side step, shuffling her feet and lowering her eyes. She cleared her throat, "Um... if the two of you don't mind, I think I'm going to catch a... _bite_ to eat on my own. I'll catch up with you two in a bit. K?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*

Everyone do spot checks if you are going hunting to see what you can find especially if you are looking for specific prey. 

Clover
[sblock]
There are bound to be some some girly looking punks out there somewhere, you swear you saw at least one or two that looked appetizing.
[/sblock]

Koln
[sblock]
I already hinted but Koln could go for just about anyone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln nods and swallows, doing his best to suppress his conscience and morality. He is a vampire... he is a killer, a sinner, doomed to Hell's fire and God's wrath no matter what. He craves blood, human blood. Saving himself to animals has failed to satisfy him... in Leviticus it strictly forbids the drinking of blood... but there is so much power in the blood...

Spot Check (with Heightened Senses)
1d20+8+2 → [11,8,2] = (21) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)
Apparently Clover's having some trouble spotting any good prey...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods and swallows, doing his best to suppress his conscience and morality. He is a vampire... he is a killer, a sinner, doomed to Hell's fire and God's wrath no matter what. He craves blood, human blood. Saving himself to animals has failed to satisfy him... in Leviticus it strictly forbids the drinking of blood... but there is so much power in the blood...
> 
> Spot Check (with Heightened Senses)
> 1d20+8+2 → [11,8,2] = (21)
> Roll Lookup




What sense are you heightening anyway? There is loud noise and many bright lights so hearing and sight won't do you much good. Smell would be your best option.
 
Koln
[sblock]
You come across one of the girls you saw with Tony the other night. It wasn't the girl Candi whom Tony was paying the most attention to, but this was was right there with you for sure. She smiles as you approach.

"Hello. I remember you. Weren't you Tony's friend? He told me you guys might be back, of course I'm happier to see the man of the group than the two girls" she says winking at you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> 1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)
> Apparently Clover's having some trouble spotting any good prey...




Fail!

Clover can't seem to find any of the appetizing men she saw earlier. There are a few goth guys who might have to do but they don't set off the same spark inside of Clover's being that the pretty men do. She stumbles around looking and ends up bumping into Ruby instead.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> What sense are you heightening anyway? There is loud noise and many bright lights so hearing and sight won't do you much good. Smell would be your best option.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You come across one of the girls you saw with Tony the other night. It wasn't the girl Candi whom Tony was paying the most attention to, but this was was right there with you for sure. She smiles as you approach.
> 
> "Hello. I remember you. Weren't you Tony's friend? He told me you guys might be back, of course I'm happier to see the man of the group than the two girls" she says winking at you.
> [/sblock]




idk, i figured why not? Heightened Sense gives me +8 on spot/search checks so uhm, smell I guess, attracted to whichever person has the best smelling blood?

Koln smiles, taking off his hat, while it may appear chivalrous Koln does it more out of a hunter's instinct: removing their hat before firing at their target. "A pleasure to meet you. I apologize for any trouble I may have caused your friend Tony, and would like to make it up to you by buying you a drink. 
He looks her over, while she may think he's "checking her out" he is really studying her aura and gauging her level of piety. He is tempted to ask her when was the last time she's been to confession...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> idk, i figured why not? Heightened Sense gives me +8 on spot/search checks so uhm, smell I guess, attracted to whichever person has the best smelling blood?
> 
> Koln smiles, taking off his hat, while it may appear chivalrous Koln does it more out of a hunter's instinct: removing their hat before firing at their target. "A pleasure to meet you. I apologize for any trouble I may have caused your friend Tony, and would like to make it up to you by buying you a drink.
> He looks her over, while she may think he's "checking her out" he is really studying her aura and gauging her level of piety. He is tempted to ask her when was the last time she's been to confession...




The woman seems to like the fact that Koln is checking her out (even though he isn't). She moves closer to Koln swaying her hips. She has shoulder length dirty blond hair and she's wearing a red cocktail dress. Koln can smell some sweet tasting blood under the scent of her perfume. She takes Koln's hand and lets him lead her.

"Sure, let's get a drink. I think Tony liked having you guys here, he doesn't bring too many people to the back of the club other than us ladies. So there must've been something he liked about you! My name is Sarah by the way, you were...Koln, right?" she says as Koln leads her over to the bar.

Koln
[sblock]
Sarah has been a naughty girl. Her sins are only normal for a flirtatious woman and match that of Mindy's with the exception of the fact that you could tell that Mindy had been to church recently.

Her aura is *Clear red*: Powerful, energetic, competitive,  sexual, passionate just like Mindy's.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

As Clover stumbled her way back towards Ruby, she felt her face drop a little into pouting, clearly disappointed. She had actually been a little excited by the prospect of luring in another victim (though she would never mention it to her companions, for their opinion of her). The fact that she couldn't seem to find anyone with the same kind of appeal factor as before made her feel more than a little doubtful of her own ability as a vampire. 'Leave it to me to become a vampire and totally _suck_ at it...!'
She leaned up against the bar next to Ruby, who seemed to still be sizing up the people in the room, and she smiled, "Hm... two attractive girls like us? Maybe we should perch ourselves here and wait for the hotties to bear down on the bait." Clover laughed and pulled herself up into a stool, giving Bill a shy wink to inform him of her intentions.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> As Clover stumbled her way back towards Ruby, she felt her face drop a little into pouting, clearly disappointed. She had actually been a little excited by the prospect of luring in another victim (though she would never mention it to her companions, for their opinion of her). The fact that she couldn't seem to find anyone with the same kind of appeal factor as before made her feel more than a little doubtful of her own ability as a vampire. 'Leave it to me to become a vampire and totally _suck_ at it...!'
> She leaned up against the bar next to Ruby, who seemed to still be sizing up the people in the room, and she smiled, "Hm... two attractive girls like us? Maybe we should perch ourselves here and wait for the hotties to bear down on the bait." Clover laughed and pulled herself up into a stool, giving Bill a shy wink to inform him of her intentions.



Search for tasty men, lol
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
Roll Lookup

"Absolutely, heh," Ruby said a little nervously at first in response to Clover. She felt more awkward then attractive at the moment huddle by the bar, but she could at least try. She leaned over the bar and played with her hair, giving her sugar smile. She slowly scanned the area for potentials. Maybe double teaming might due the trick.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> As Clover stumbled her way back towards Ruby, she felt her face drop a little into pouting, clearly disappointed. She had actually been a little excited by the prospect of luring in another victim (though she would never mention it to her companions, for their opinion of her). The fact that she couldn't seem to find anyone with the same kind of appeal factor as before made her feel more than a little doubtful of her own ability as a vampire. 'Leave it to me to become a vampire and totally _suck_ at it...!'
> She leaned up against the bar next to Ruby, who seemed to still be sizing up the people in the room, and she smiled, "Hm... two attractive girls like us? Maybe we should perch ourselves here and wait for the hotties to bear down on the bait." Clover laughed and pulled herself up into a stool, giving Bill a shy wink to inform him of her intentions.




Bill says in a low but encouraging voice "Go get 'em" as he cleans some glasses.

Soon enough there was a pretty looking boy who perked Clover's interest coming over to the bar. He came between Clover and Ruby and seemed to be checking both of you out.

"I'm Jim, can I buy you ladies a drink?" he asks looking at both of you.

You see Koln walking in front of Sarah in the red dress leading her to the bar as well. Ruby can't help but feel a little jealous despite the fact that she knows that all 3 of you are in the same boat.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln's plan is simple, hopefully have his victim injest enough alcohol to become numb to her surroundings then she will not feel his bite. He tries again to rationalize this out, she deserves this for hanging out with the likes of Tony, if only she went to church more often...
To the normal person she is incredibly attractive, but what Koln sees by his powers of deduction and by the color of her aura only disgusts him. She is a slave to the basest of desires, she would undoubtedly get more out of being a vampire than him. His fists ball up and slightly shake at how a person could do this, may God have mercy, for Koln may not. However, being a master of keeping his emotions inside and hidden, his exterior remains calm, pleasent, and welcoming.

"Sarah, such a nice name, always liked that name actually. Now what will you like my dear?" Koln asks, being thankful he is not wearing his uniform tonight, opting for his new street clothes, although he is still with his hat. Socrates remains in his pocket, obediently keeping hidden.


----------



## izillama

Clover grinned at Ruby as she saw their tactic had worked. And so quickly, too! No sooner had the two of them sat down and settled in, a young man walked over, smiling not unlike a child who had caught sight of an open cookie jar. 
He slid in between them, clearly thrilled with his catch of two, "I'm Jim, can I buy you ladies a drink?"
Smiling, Clover leaned in and stretched towards the bar, biting her lip enticingly, "A glass of wine would be nice. _Red_." She looked at him flirtatiously as she said this last part, then glanced past him at Ruby, wondering if the Amish girl would follow suit and request her own poison?
'Can vampires even drink wine? I wonder if I'm going to make myself sick...'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover grinned at Ruby as she saw their tactic had worked. And so quickly, too! No sooner had the two of them sat down and settled in, a young man walked over, smiling not unlike a child who had caught sight of an open cookie jar.
> He slid in between them, clearly thrilled with his catch of two, "I'm Jim, can I buy you ladies a drink?"
> Smiling, Clover leaned in and stretched towards the bar, biting her lip enticingly, "A glass of wine would be nice. _Red_." She looked at him flirtatiously as she said this last part, then glanced past him at Ruby, wondering if the Amish girl would follow suit and request her own poison?
> 'Can vampires even drink wine? I wonder if I'm going to make myself sick...'




Koln hears Clover from the other side of the bar, as soon as Sarah looks away he looks over to her and quickly makes a repeated slashing motion at his throat, shaking his head, and pointing to the glass of wine in the tender's hand. Hopefully she knows that vampires cannot injest food, unless under some special conditions. Surely she has seen the classic Dracula, that famous line by the late great Bela Lagosi "I don't drink... wine."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hears Clover from the other side of the bar, as soon as Sarah looks away he looks over to her and quickly makes a repeated slashing motion at his throat, shaking his head, and pointing to the glass of wine in the tender's hand. Hopefully she knows that vampires cannot injest food, unless under some special conditions. Surely she has seen the classic Dracula, that famous line by the late great Bela Lagosi "I don't drink... wine."



Ruby notices Koln's warning and replies, "Actually, I'm curious to see how much you can handle Jim, how about some shots, I like a man who can hold his liquor," she says playfully narrowing her green eyes at him. She looked over her shoulder at the woman in red and shot an icy glare towards her. She suppressed a low hiss in her teeth. Her competitiveness was poking though her thin humanity like cheese cloth.


----------



## izillama

Clover was left slightly aghast by the very clear signal that Koln sent her from across the bar, but she was thankful for it nonetheless. She assumed that his imitation of a slit throat meant that no, she probably shouldn't drink wine. But, that wouldn't stop her from at least _pretending_. If only for Jim's sake. 
A sparkling glass of dark red liquid was suddenly in front of her, and she swirled it with an air of high class before picking it up and pressing it to her closed lips for effect. The smell of fermented grapes sickened her senses, and she placed the glass back down on the bar gently. 
Clover leaned over to Jim and smiled, "So, what brings you to Denver?" Her eyes bore into his as though nothing could be more interesting than the answer.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby notices Koln's warning and replies, "Actually, I'm curious to see how much you can handle Jim, how about some shots, I like a man who can hold his liquor," she says playfully narrowing her green eyes at him. She looked over her shoulder at the woman in red and shot an icy glare towards her. She suppressed a low hiss in her teeth. Her competitiveness was poking though her thin humanity like cheese cloth.




Jim smiles at Ruby excited by her challenging nature. "I'll take you on." he says with an obvious confidence in his voice. He figures that Ruby certainly doesn't look like the type to hold her drinks. "Loser pays." he says laughing. He orders 2 shots from Bill.

"So, what brings you to Denver?" Clover asks as the bartender prepares the drinks. 

"I live here." Jim replies. "I work for my father in the small car dealership he owns."

Bill finishes making the drinks. "I've got plenty more where that came from!" he says giving a hearty laugh.

You know, you can spend 1 blood point to "pretend" to eat or drink for an hour. There's also a feat to be able to do it without blood just like "blush of health" which allows you to have a complexion without having to spend blood.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Jim smiles at Ruby excited by her challenging nature. "I'll take you on." he says with an obvious confidence in his voice. He figures that Ruby certainly doesn't look like the type to hold her drinks. "Loser pays." he says laughing. He orders 2 shots from Bill.
> 
> "So, what brings you to Denver?" Clover asks as the bartender prepares the drinks.
> 
> "I live here." Jim replies. "I work for my father in the small car dealership he owns."
> 
> Bill finishes making the drinks. "I've got plenty more where that came from!" he says giving a hearty laugh.
> 
> You know, you can spend 1 blood point to "pretend" to eat or drink for an hour. There's also a feat to be able to do it without blood just like "blush of health" which allows you to have a complexion without having to spend blood.



Oh heck why not...-1 blood point from me, lets see what happens

Ruby raises her shot glass. "Cheers" she says with a smirk. She uses her guise to mimic her drinking prowess. Hopefully this guy will be out soon. She is hoping one of his buddies would join the fun too.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Oh heck why not...-1 blood point from me, lets see what happens
> 
> Ruby raises her shot glass. "Cheers" she says with a smirk. She uses her guise to mimic her drinking prowess. Hopefully this guy will be out soon. She is hoping one of his buddies would join the fun too.




Koln watches Ruby carefully. In all the literature he's read, usually vampires cannot eat/drink food unless...I mean even Twilight got that right... This needs to be researched more. He also hopes that Ruby is able to hold her alcohol and not do anything rash...

"So, Sarah, would you like a drink?" He asks again, figuring she might have not heard the first time, but he desperately wants her to get at least a little buzzed, anything to numb the inevitable pain he thinks as he daydreams (or nightdreams?) about piercing her skin with his fangs.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln watches Ruby carefully. In all the literature he's read, usually vampires cannot eat/drink food unless...I mean even Twilight got that right... This needs to be researched more. He also hopes that Ruby is able to hold her alcohol and not do anything rash...
> 
> "So, Sarah, would you like a drink?" He asks again, figuring she might have not heard the first time, but he desperately wants her to get at least a little buzzed, anything to numb the inevitable pain he thinks as he daydreams (or nightdreams?) about piercing her skin with his fangs.




Sarah grins and says "A glass of wine would be fine with me."

Koln orders the glass of wine and watches Sarah drink. Koln and Sarah chat idly at the bar and Sarah starts to look a little buzzed.

"That girl over there is giving me some rather dirty looks" she says as her eyes wander over to where Ruby is. "She sure can knock 'em down huh!"

When Sarah is done drinking she puts her hand on Koln's shoulder and gets up out of her seat. 

"How about some fresh air? Do you smoke?" she asks Koln.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Oh heck why not...-1 blood point from me, lets see what happens
> 
> Ruby raises her shot glass. "Cheers" she says with a smirk. She uses her guise to mimic her drinking prowess. Hopefully this guy will be out soon. She is hoping one of his buddies would join the fun too.




You get another round and Jimmy still looks alright. It's just as well because that is probably a hint that he has good stamina and some strong blood. Ruby feels nothing as she drinks the shot down, but at least it's fruity kind of like candy. She can feel her body wanting to reject the vile liquid but she fights it down.

Ruby uses 1 blood point and now has 8.

After the second round Jim starts to look tipsy. He gets brave and puts his arm around Clover.

"Hey girl, you want to join in too?" he says in a louder voice than needed.

He looks back over at Ruby and says "I love a girl who I can drink with!"

Ruby looks around for other boys but it seems like most of them are out on the dance floor. She might have to work on her latest dance moves to reel one of them in.

I think Jimmy likes this 2 girl action


----------



## izillama

Meanwhile, Clover had been stealthily pouring her wine little by little into a nearby potted plant to give the illusion that she had been drinking. She wondered at Ruby's ability to be able to join Jim to shots, but all she could manage was a couple of odd looks in Ruby's direction. She had always taken the Amish girl for a wallflower. But seeing her flaunt her social skills, Clover was beginning to think that Ruby might have been able to give Mindy a run for her money!
She felt Jim slide an arm around her, and she managed to remain calm at the contact. She was exceedingly hungry at this point, and the smell of his blood coursing under his skin only inches away was slowly becoming unbearably tempting. 
At the suggestion that she join them, Clover became wary: still seeing Koln's warning clearly in front of her eyes. Instead (not sure if Ruby was ever going to go this route but happy that the girl had managed to get Jim drunk), she lowered her voice and turned to his ear, "Hmmm... it looks like the two of you are having a lot of fun. But I can think of _another_ activity that we could join you for, too. If you would be so inclined?" She stared into his face pointedly and seductively. She didn't think he'd be able to say no to two lovely girls even if he wanted to!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Meanwhile, Clover had been stealthily pouring her wine little by little into a nearby potted plant to give the illusion that she had been drinking. She wondered at Ruby's ability to be able to join Jim to shots, but all she could manage was a couple of odd looks in Ruby's direction. She had always taken the Amish girl for a wallflower. But seeing her flaunt her social skills, Clover was beginning to think that Ruby might have been able to give Mindy a run for her money!
> She felt Jim slide an arm around her, and she managed to remain calm at the contact. She was exceedingly hungry at this point, and the smell of his blood coursing under his skin only inches away was slowly becoming unbearably tempting.
> At the suggestion that she join them, Clover became wary: still seeing Koln's warning clearly in front of her eyes. Instead (not sure if Ruby was ever going to go this route but happy that the girl had managed to get Jim drunk), she lowered her voice and turned to his ear, "Hmmm... it looks like the two of you are having a lot of fun. But I can think of _another_ activity that we could join you for, too. If you would be so inclined?" She stared into his face pointedly and seductively. She didn't think he'd be able to say no to two lovely girls even if he wanted to!




Jim looks rather drunk at this point and is starting to look it. He looks into Clover's eyes "You've got such pretty eyes...hic" he says through his drunkenness. 

"What do you have in mind girl? By the way, I don' think I got your names." he says and then before you can answer he says "You ladies want to join me out on the dance floor?"


----------



## izillama

'No, no not really.'
Clover managed to smile as though the idea of joining Jim on the dance floor delighted her to no end, "We'd love to! By the way, you can call me Angie. And this is my roommate, Ruby." She got slowly to her feet and grinned at Jim enticingly, "Shall we?" She nodded to Ruby, hoping that between the two of them they wouldn't come across as fools on the dance floor.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> "How about some fresh air? Do you smoke?" she asks Koln.





Koln resists making the obvious pun about burning vampires.

"No, I do not, but I do enjoy fresh air, and wouldn't mind retreating with you to someplace more open but private." He smiles, taking her arm around his and politely leads her out of the club, wondering if this is how Jack the Ripper felt before his first victim.. although she will not die tonight, God willing... Strangely, he felt much more sympathy for the cow...

He quietly shuts the door behind him as they are now in the familiar alleyway where it all began. On the ground Koln can see a couple shell casings from his gun fired that night, and in the distance there's a "t" shaped glint in the bottom of a muddy puddle.

He removes his hat, "If you wish to smoke, please, I really do not mind..." 

...It is only natural for sinners to burn and smoke anyway...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> 'No, no not really.'
> Clover managed to smile as though the idea of joining Jim on the dance floor delighted her to no end, "We'd love to! By the way, you can call me Angie. And this is my roommate, Ruby." She got slowly to her feet and grinned at Jim enticingly, "Shall we?" She nodded to Ruby, hoping that between the two of them they wouldn't come across as fools on the dance floor.




"Angie and Ruby....what nice names..." Jim says as he takes Ruby and Clover out on the dance floor. 

Jim starts doing a dance that quite frankly looks rather rediculous but doesn't seem to be drawing any attention. The dance also involves a bit of Jim brushing up against Clover. He can see that Ruby feels a little awkward and offers her some help dancing. 

"Just move with the rythm Ruby!" Jim says in an encouraging voice.

Ruby is only half listening though another group of boys on the dance floor catches her attention.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln resists making the obvious pun about burning vampires.
> 
> "No, I do not, but I do enjoy fresh air, and wouldn't mind retreating with you to someplace more open but private." He smiles, taking her arm around his and politely leads her out of the club, wondering if this is how Jack the Ripper felt before his first victim.. although she will not die tonight, God willing... Strangely, he felt much more sympathy for the cow...
> 
> He quietly shuts the door behind him as they are now in the familiar alleyway where it all began. On the ground Koln can see a couple shell casings from his gun fired that night, and in the distance there's a "t" shaped glint in the bottom of a muddy puddle.
> 
> He removes his hat, "If you wish to smoke, please, I really do not mind..."
> 
> ...It is only natural for sinners to burn and smoke anyway...




Koln watches as Sarah lights up a cigarette. He remembers the days when he himself used to smoke. But now he simply has no desire, in fact just the thought of doing it again disgusts him.

The smoke from Sarah's cigarette swirls around her and Koln can see the figures of 2 people dancing in the smoke. The man has his face covered by the brim of a top hat and the woman is wearing a rather classic victorian dress. They are doing what looks like a waltz.

Sarah tries to strike up conversation saying "So. Have you seen Tony tonight? He hasn't been around much for the past few days, I'm getting worried. I wonder what's up."

When you do feed from her keep in mind that you get a -5 (1 for each night) to your Will Save because you haven't fed on a person....ever


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Angie and Ruby....what nice names..." Jim says as he takes Ruby and Clover out on the dance floor.
> 
> Jim starts doing a dance that quite frankly looks rather rediculous but doesn't seem to be drawing any attention. The dance also involves a bit of Jim brushing up against Clover. He can see that Ruby feels a little awkward and offers her some help dancing.
> 
> "Just move with the rythm Ruby!" Jim says in an encouraging voice.
> 
> Ruby is only half listening though another group of boys on the dance floor catches her attention.



"Ok, like this?" Ruby responds as she swivels her body like a pipecleaner and tries to go with the music. _Concentrate Ruby, you can do this, dancing is anything right??_
She notices another group of guys next to them and slinks her way over. "I'll be right back cutie" she says flirtatiously. Sometimes she didn't know what side of her spoke, its almost as if someone is making her into a marionette. 
   She gazes at the guys with a crooked playful smile. "Hey there, mind if I join you."
She quickly was able to adapt to the movements of their dancing soon enough. Her predator instincts allowed her to be insynch with her prey. She was the feline on the prowl at last...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> When you do feed from her keep in mind that you get a -5 (1 for each night) to your Will Save because you haven't fed on a person....ever




As if he didn't hear question he asks in a steady monotone voice, facing slightly away from her "So, Sarah. Do you have any family? Brothers, sisters...?" He is doing his best to remind himself that she is a person, that he cannot attack her. 

He doubts that she would survive it anyway with the growing hunger inside of him that combines and twists around his anxiety that will no doubt culminate in a very gory rage at the first taste of her scarlet lifeblood.


----------



## izillama

'There really was a reason why, in life, I never liked to go out to clubs or do anything of the sort. It's so mundanely idiotic! What, pray tell, is the _purpose_ of dancing like this? Do people get some sort of natural high from drinking themselves into a stupor and then grinding on each other like dogs in heat? And this man, Jim, is no exception. _Look_ at him. What did he have? Two shots and now he can't even contr... Ack! Stop brushing up against me! What am I, some sort of _pole_? Have something in the way of common decency and gentlemanly behavior for the _love of God_! Oh well, at least I have Ruby. Huh? Hey, Ruby? Why are you walking away from me!? Not you_ too_. No wonder I have abandonment issues. Everyone gets me mixed up with these dick-headed pricks and then they _leave_ me. And everyone wonders why I'm so bitter!'
Clover watched as her friend completely lost focus and walked away, over to another group of boys. 
Oh well, at least now she didn't have to share. Which was good, because all of this dancing was making her hungry. 
Time to strike.
She was feeling daring. Seductive. She grinned impishly, preparing herself mentally for the feast, "Jim? Why don't we go somewhere a little more... _private_? Just you and me." She curled her finger in the quintessential "come-hither" movement, then began to walk to the back of the club to one of the private booths. She had had enough of that damned alleyway!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> She was feeling daring. Seductive. She grinned impishly, preparing herself mentally for the feast, "Jim? Why don't we go somewhere a little more... _private_? Just you and me." She curled her finger in the quintessential "come-hither" movement, then began to walk to the back of the club to one of the private booths. She had had enough of that damned alleyway!




A rather perverted smile crosses Jim's face. "Damn girl..." he says as he follows Clover to the private area. You both sit down in a booth similar to the one that you were sitting in when you spoke with Tony.

"This is my favorite kind of love making. The music, the people dancing, the drinks. It's just so perfect! Don't you think Angie?" Jim says as he puts his arms around a flirtatious Clover.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Live Game Session 3/1*

Here's a short summary of what happened just for the record:

Koln fed for the first time off a human victim. He somehow managed to keep her alive despite his -5 penalty. He earned the Achievement: Tony's Angels (worth 1XP) and gained 6 blood points bringing his total to 10.

Clover fed off of Jim and nearly killed him. Clover gained 7 blood points bringing her total to 11.

Ruby fed on a random guy in the club and got 5 blood points from him bringing her total to 13.

Later on there was a pitched battle with the red-haired vampire that Ruby saw in Prestor's house. She seemed to know about Jacob Prestor but was more concerned with wiping out the players as per Edward's request.

The players managed to hold up their own and the vampire turned into a bat and flew away. Blood points were used during the battle for the following:

Koln

Used Blood Heal for 10hp (1 blood point)

Healed at the end of battle (1 blood point)

8 blood points at the end of it all

Ruby

Used Blood Buff (1 blood point)

Healed at the end of battle (1 blood point)

11 at the end

Clover

Healed at the end of battle (1 blood point)

9 at the end

The group went back to the University to recover and rest. Koln found a bottle of black hair dye in the dorm room that no one else saw. He had a vision where he followed a wolf with silver fur who led him to a church and then transformed into the red-haired vampire woman before disappearing. In the church were various past vampire hunters and a weeping woman. He went up to the weeping woman to find that it was the pig-tailed girl from previous visions he has had.

"We are in a lot of trouble" she said to him. Koln dyed her hair black and she thanked him and snapped him back to reality. Koln got the Achievement: Instant Brunette (worth 1XP).

The group finished the chapter and recieved 4 XP. Everyone reached level 3!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

If everyone wakes up":

Koln uses 1 blood point making his total 7.
Ruby uses 1 blood point making her total 10.
Clover uses 1 blood point making her total 8.

It is a typical night. Clover goes to class leaving everyone else to do their thing. It is a Thursday, 5:30pm. According to the schedule we made Clover has Business class with Prof. Jones followed by Finance until 10pm.


----------



## izillama

[sblock=No Choice]She had no choice. 
This was getting serious.
Clover scrambled her way across the campus to Professor Jones' 6:00 class. As she ran, she made a point of dodging from shadow to shadow. Though it was dusk, the sun was still slightly visible on the horizon. Clover wasn't sure what the "magic time" was when vampires could actually be out, but she wasn't taking any chances. The sun would be down momentarily, anyway.
But on to more pressing matters. It was Thursday, and she had been having a very pressing problem in her classes of the three previous nights: she looked dead. It wasn't that she had _meant _to, however she had constantly found herself freezing up, shutting down, and sitting completely still for hours on end. If she wasn't careful, someone was going to start asking questions! 
And that was why she had no choice. As much as she hated it, this was what had to be done. [/sblock]
She walked into Professor Jones' class and immediately stepped up to the front of the room where he was copying down the homework onto the blackboard. She waited for his to realize her presence and, when he didn't, she cleared her throat. Usually, this would have struck her as rude. However, she found that during this entire ordeal, her relationship with the good professor was slowly becoming less formal.
He turned, smiling as per usual, and Clover made her request (as much as she loathed it). She wrung her hands, "Um... good evening, Professor. I'm sorry to bother you like this, but could you do me a favor? I feel like I'm not being... _challenged _enough in this class. Do you think you could call on me more? I'm sure my classmates would appreciate the break." She laughed, as though it was a joke he should surely share her sentiments on. 
[sblock=And the why]She hoped that this would force her to remain in control of her actions. It would force her to feign life. [/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> [sblock=No Choice]She had no choice.
> This was getting serious.
> Clover scrambled her way across the campus to Professor Jones' 6:00 class. As she ran, she made a point of dodging from shadow to shadow. Though it was dusk, the sun was still slightly visible on the horizon. Clover wasn't sure what the "magic time" was when vampires could actually be out, but she wasn't taking any chances. The sun would be down momentarily, anyway.
> But on to more pressing matters. It was Thursday, and she had been having a very pressing problem in her classes of the three previous nights: she looked dead. It wasn't that she had _meant _to, however she had constantly found herself freezing up, shutting down, and sitting completely still for hours on end. If she wasn't careful, someone was going to start asking questions!
> And that was why she had no choice. As much as she hated it, this was what had to be done. [/sblock]
> She walked into Professor Jones' class and immediately stepped up to the front of the room where he was copying down the homework onto the blackboard. She waited for his to realize her presence and, when he didn't, she cleared her throat. Usually, this would have struck her as rude. However, she found that during this entire ordeal, her relationship with the good professor was slowly becoming less formal.
> He turned, smiling as per usual, and Clover made her request (as much as she loathed it). She wrung her hands, "Um... good evening, Professor. I'm sorry to bother you like this, but could you do me a favor? I feel like I'm not being... _challenged _enough in this class. Do you think you could call on me more? I'm sure my classmates would appreciate the break." She laughed, as though it was a joke he should surely share her sentiments on.
> [sblock=And the why]She hoped that this would force her to remain in control of her actions. It would force her to feign life. [/sblock]




Clover notices herself in the mirror before she heads off to class. She sees that her complexion is much healthier and looks almost the same as it did before she became a vampire.

Prof. Jones even makes a comment to Clover at the end of class saying that she must be sleeping better because she looks much healthier. This is of course after calling on her numerous times throughout the lesson. Clover swears she hears one of the other students behind her mutter "teacher's pet." under her breath.


----------



## izillama

[sblock=Off to Finance Class!]Clover walked uncertainly away from Professor Jones' class. She _hated_ being called on. But, thankfully, the possibility of being called on forced her to stay a bit more active during class. She felt proud that she had managed to look so... _lively_. 
After Professor Jones' comment, Clover found herself more than willing to want to check it out for herself. As she walked to Finance, she slowly pulled out her compact and tentatively took a look in the glass. Where just a couple days ago she had repulsed even herself, she now looked rather healthy. It wasn't the rosy hue that she had sported during life, mind you. But rather, she looked decidedly less _dead_. Clover managed to smile at herself in the glass, her narcissistic self managing to come to the forefront for a moment, 'Look at you, Clover! Now _that's_ the girl you used to know. Maybe a little rough around the edges, still. But look at that! Rosy cheeks. Red lips. A corpse no longer!'
She grinned to herself, wondering if her friends would notice later. Koln and Ruby hadn't, after all, been awake when she had left earlier. 
Presently, she found herself arriving to her Finance class. This had been one of her least favorite classes. Right up there with English, actually. But it was a necessary evil nonetheless. She pushed the door open and stepped over the threshold, bent on asking her professor the same thing that she had asked Professor Jones. But she caught herself. This guy was particularly _nasty_. And since Clover wasn't the best at economics to begin with, she began to reevaluate whether or not she wanted this guy calling on her left and right. For _three hours straight_. 
'Hm... maybe I can manage to stay awake on my own. Maybe.'
Putting her faith into her new found Blush of Health (I think that's what it was called?), she sat down towards the back of the room and geared up for the worst.[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby stretches from her awaken sleep and notices Clover has gone to her classes. She nudges at the awakening Koln. "Hey, should we figure out a way to help that house?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stretches from her awaken sleep and notices Clover has gone to her classes. She nudges at the awakening Koln. "Hey, should we figure out a way to help that house?"




Koln tosses in his sleep. Although he recently fed he still desires... no-lusts! for blood. He needs more...

His eyelids part and sees Ruby smiling down at him, and immediately he feels shame. Lately she has been the pious and innocent one, and he's felt his own sense of spiritual self-righteousness slowly rotting away, making him think things that simply should not be possible under God's watch...

"Huh, er yeah, right that house." He slowly sits up, scratching his head before popping his hat on. Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's pocket as if to greet Ruby. "Hm, it is interesting. It is different than anything I've encountered, what do the Amish think of ghosts and possession, if anything?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln tosses in his sleep. Although he recently fed he still desires... no-lusts! for blood. He needs more...
> 
> His eyelids part and sees Ruby smiling down at him, and immediately he feels shame. Lately she has been the pious and innocent one, and he's felt his own sense of spiritual self-righteousness slowly rotting away, making him think things that simply should not be possible under God's watch...
> 
> "Huh, er yeah, right that house." He slowly sits up, scratching his head before popping his hat on. Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's pocket as if to greet Ruby. "Hm, it is interesting. It is different than anything I've encountered, what do the Amish think of ghosts and possession, if anything?"



Ruby pauses for a moment. "Well, the only good spirit is The Holy Spirit as we like to believe. Anything else would be the work of Satan himself. If this truly is another spirit, maybe it is a tormented one seeking divine guidance." She shakes her head. "I'm not an expert when it comes to my Village's religion, but I can only come up with my own conclusions for the greater good." She thinks some more. "Maybe we should investigate the bank the owner and his ancestors used to work in, perhaps there was a scandal or something," she said, trying to come up with new things to help them.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby pauses for a moment. "Well, the only good spirit is The Holy Spirit as we like to believe. Anything else would be the work of Satan himself. If this truly is another spirit, maybe it is a tormented one seeking divine guidance." She shakes her head. "I'm not an expert when it comes to my Village's religion, but I can only come up with my own conclusions for the greater good." She thinks some more. "Maybe we should investigate the bank the owner and his ancestors used to work in, perhaps there was a scandal or something," she said, trying to come up with new things to help them.




"Good idea... think we should wait for Clover to finsih with class before we head out? Or should I give her a call.. let's see.." Koln flips open his phone, cycling through it, "Ah, here's her number, 867-5309... hm, what do you think?" Koln's body is completely on autopilot, he's mentally miles away, still in that alley with that girl... He cannot forget it, He actually looked into her eyes and, for a moment too long, wanted her dead...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Good idea... think we should wait for Clover to finsih with class before we head out? Or should I give her a call.. let's see.." Koln flips open his phone, cycling through it, "Ah, here's her number, 867-5309... hm, what do you think?" Koln's body is completely on autopilot, he's mentally miles away, still in that alley with that girl... He cannot forget it, He actually looked into her eyes and, for a moment too long, wanted her dead...




eight six seven five, three 0 niiieeeiiinnee!

Clover goes through one of the most boring classes of her life and when she gets out her phone rings. She sees the little white rat on the screen that she used as an icon to represent him on her Blackberry (or whatever fancy phone Clover has).


----------



## izillama

'Oh _God_, what did Koln do _now_?' She could just hear it now, "Hi, Clover! Just so you know, the dorm is burning down. I thought it would be the quickest way to weed out the heretics. Not to worry, the pure ones will surely live! Eh... I wonder why they're bringing out so many body bags... Oh! And Icarus is safe as can be in Ruby's arms!"
Clover shook her head to get the horrible image out of her mind. And sighing apprehensively, she answered the phone, "Koln?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Hi Clover. I was talking to Ruby and we think we should check out that bank that the owner used to work in. Now I am new to this place, is this bank still operational? If so, to investigate, we REALLY need to be careful, actually I just might investigate alone. By the way, Clover, about last night... I failed, I know, I am sorry. I know you look up to me as a spiritual and moral guide, as does Ruby... I failed you both..." Koln is talking about feeding off of that girl and leaving her unconscious, nearly dead, in the alley. 

"I no longer have the right to judge right and wrong... Heh, I think I lost that right the moment I was turned, and what I did last night is just a stamp, proof of that sin. What's worse... deep down, I feel like I not only need to... but want to do it again. I'll stop here, you're probably in class, not the most suitable place to have confession via cellphone."


----------



## izillama

Clover frowned, clearly disturbed by Koln's wavering of faith in himself. If anything, she had looked to him to be a rock for her in the past few days. Sure he was unstable. But he was just so _sure_ of himself, that she couldn't help feeling comforted by his presence. 
She found herself speeding up to get back to the dorm and shaking her head as she did so, "No, Koln. You're not _bad_. You failed no more than I did. I mean, look how much I shunned it just a couple days ago. And _now_ look at me! But I don't think that makes either of us terrible people. No more than... I don't _know_... a _lion_ can be condemned for victimizing the gazelle! So don't give up, Koln. Don't give up."
She found herself falling solemn and silent.
After a moment to compose herself, she spoke quietly, "I'm almost back to the dorm, Koln. We'll look the bank up online. Sounds like investigating is a good idea. See you soon."
_click_


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover frowned, clearly disturbed by Koln's wavering of faith in himself. If anything, she had looked to him to be a rock for her in the past few days. Sure he was unstable. But he was just so _sure_ of himself, that she couldn't help feeling comforted by his presence.
> She found herself speeding up to get back to the dorm and shaking her head as she did so, "No, Koln. You're not _bad_. You failed no more than I did. I mean, look how much I shunned it just a couple days ago. And _now_ look at me! But I don't think that makes either of us terrible people. No more than... I don't _know_... a _lion_ can be condemned for victimizing the gazelle! So don't give up, Koln. Don't give up."
> She found herself falling solemn and silent.
> After a moment to compose herself, she spoke quietly, "I'm almost back to the dorm, Koln. We'll look the bank up online. Sounds like investigating is a good idea. See you soon."
> _click_




Clover returns to her dorm room and meets up with Ruby and Koln. You all go onto Clover's laptop and through a little bit of research on the United Bank of Denver's website find that the bank is only open till 5pm. It is now 10:30pm.

More poking on the website reveals a little history on the founding of the bank. Apparently it has been a part of the Wilkershire family since its creation and has only recently left the family's hands.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover returns to her dorm room and meets up with Ruby and Koln. You all go onto Clover's laptop and through a little bit of research on the United Bank of Denver's website find that the bank is only open till 9pm. It is now 10:30pm.
> 
> More poking on the website reveals a little history on the founding of the bank. Apparently it has been a part of the Wilkershire family since its creation and has only recently left the family's hands.




What Clover told him is still fresh in his head... he feels cold. Humankind is the center of God's Creation... they are descended from Adam and Loved by God, whereas vampires are of the same ilk as Lilith and Cain, destined to bloodshed and moral backwardness. They are not lions... they are nothing more than overgrown leeches that overstay their time on earth by a couple centuries.

He leans over at the screen, "Hm.. let me have a try..." Koln pulls up both Google and the official website of the local paper. He searches the site for any relevent information about the life/death of the owner of the house.

Research
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> What Clover told him is still fresh in his head... he feels cold. Humankind is the center of God's Creation... they are descended from Adam and Loved by God, whereas vampires are of the same ilk as Lilith and Cain, destined to bloodshed and moral backwardness. They are not lions... they are nothing more than overgrown leeches that overstay their time on earth by a couple centuries.
> 
> He leans over at the screen, "Hm.. let me have a try..." Koln pulls up both Google and the official website of the local paper. He searches the site for any relevent information about the life/death of the owner of the house.
> 
> Research
> 1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
You don't find much on the life of Emerson Wilkershire jr. other than the fact that he graduated from UCLA and founded the bank in Denver. You also find that he had a son, Emerson Wilkershire III who started his own small bank in Denver and was actually the owner of the house. It appears that Emerson was letting his father live with him in his old age.

Emerson Wilkershire jr. died suddenly and no resources can be found that tell you how exactly he died. Shortly afterwards his son disapeared and no one has seen him since.
[/sblock]

Researching all of this is going to take Koln some time (about 2 hours) and Clover and Ruby can help or do their own things in the meantime.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You don't find much on the life of Emerson Wilkershire jr. other than the fact that he graduated from UCLA and founded the bank in Denver. You also find that he had a son, Emerson Wilkershire III who started his own small bank in Denver and was actually the owner of the house. It appears that Emerson was letting his father live with him in his old age.
> 
> Emerson Wilkershire jr. died suddenly and no resources can be found that tell you how exactly he died. Shortly afterwards his son disapeared and no one has seen him since.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Researching all of this is going to take Koln some time (about 2 hours) and Clover and Ruby can help or do their own things in the meantime.



Ruby stares at the computer with Koln but within 20 minutes her head begins to spin. "Ugh.. thus device is tortuous, fast paced words, blinking pictures, bright lights..oh well"
She falls backwards onto Clover's bed with her hands over her head and sighs. "..wouldn't it be great to get a farmer's tan again, even sunburnt the non-lethal way. To be able to go swimming in that crystal blue pond," she said in a daze. She looks at Clover more closely out of the corner of her eye. "wait a minute, your face, how can this be? You look more human, its wonderful!" she said in amazement.


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled a little shyly. She couldn't pretend that she didn't appreciate the fact that someone had finally noticed. However, Clover had the disturbing feeling that Ruby realizing it meant more to her than if Koln were to have pointed it out.
But enough about that.
Clover watched Koln struggling with her computer. She smiled, almost motherly, and stepped up beside him, "Koln? Let me. I _might_ know my way around the Internet a little better than you do. Maybe we'll get this done quicker."

(I have pluses to computer use! Would this be any faster if we take that into consideration?)


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Hm, interesting... it appears this Emerson fellow had a son who went missing shortly after his death.. Please, be my guest Clover." Koln stands and moves aside for Clover after he has collected what he could.

Having heard Ruby earlier he turns to her and smiles, "I too long for a simpler life. As a lad I often wandered into the golden fields and verdant forests. I would lay on my back, gaze up at the sky through the shimmering green branches, and listen to the rustling and calls of the animals. I could stay in that state for hours with my scripture books open in front of me until I drifted into a peaceful slumber. 
St. Francis was indeed right in treating nature with such reverence." 

"...We just might all be scavengers, coming from, wandering, but never leaving Earth, and nothing more..." 

"Uh.. er, r I would like to show you, and Clover, where I grew up one day. I know you'd like it Ruby, and yes, I have noticed that Clover looks more 'human' as you put it, in other words her face has a new welcoming and becoming radiance to it. I would have mentioned it earlier but sadly, my mind has been elsewhere... I apologize."


----------



## izillama

Smiling, Clover looked up from her computer as she typed, "I would like to see that. Where you grew up, I mean. Was it over in Europe? France? Ah, nothing beats Paris in the springtime! The sounds. The colors. Life springing up all around. The tourists aren't there for the summer rush just yet. Everything is just perfectly and purely _French_, if you'll excuse the generalization. Très bon! Oui?" ^.^
"But then, it sounds like you grew up more in the country than the city. But I'm sure you've at least been to visit the cathedrals? I've always enjoyed Sainte-Chapelle over Notre Dame. Notre Dame's _nice_, but a bit too gaudy for my taste. But the aspe in Sainte-Chapelle is to _die_ for!"

Talking and researching at the same time. A real multitasker!
Research
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)
Computer Use
1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Smiling, Clover looked up from her computer as she typed, "I would like to see that. Where you grew up, I mean. Was it over in Europe? France? Ah, nothing beats Paris in the springtime! The sounds. The colors. Life springing up all around. The tourists aren't there for the summer rush just yet. Everything is just perfectly and purely _French_, if you'll excuse the generalization. Très bon! Oui?" ^.^
> "But then, it sounds like you grew up more in the country than the city. But I'm sure you've at least been to visit the cathedrals? I've always enjoyed Sainte-Chapelle over Notre Dame. Notre Dame's _nice_, but a bit too gaudy for my taste. But the aspe in Sainte-Chapelle is to _die_ for!"
> 
> Talking and researching at the same time. A real multitasker!
> Research
> 1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)
> Computer Use
> 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)




Clover
[sblock]
It looks like Emerson III was very into horses. You find some articles written about local fairs in the Denver area and he is listed as the winner of some trophies. These are old and it doesn't say wether he continued the hobby or not into his later years.
[/sblock]

I just imagine Ruby staring up at the ceiling during all of this like "La-dee-da, magic computer"


----------



## izillama

Clover relayed all of the information to her friends. Then a lightbulb went off in her head, "Hm... I wonder if we should go check out these fairs? We could find his guy's old horses and maybe Ruby can have a little chat with him. Find out what was up with this guy."

(mostly because at this point I'm having trouble remembering everything we've learned and how it all relates and IF it all relates. AKA, I think Suzie's dead. we should get over it)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover relayed all of the information to her friends. Then a lightbulb went off in her head, "Hm... I wonder if we should go check out these fairs? We could find his guy's old horses and maybe Ruby can have a little chat with him. Find out what was up with this guy."
> 
> (mostly because at this point I'm having trouble remembering everything we've learned and how it all relates and IF it all relates. AKA, I think Suzie's dead. we should get over it)




Koln thinks... and it clicks. "I've got it... He disappeared, literally! He is still in the house using a diabolic magic to make him invisible. We need to question him immediately, find out more about Stephenie Meyer's conspiracy and why they're using young cute Amish girl-clones in their twisted plot! Er, no offense Ruby. Suzie is either dead or one of them now... and I want to avenge her. I also want to dig deeper and find more about Tony, whom has disappeared too, no doubt hiding from me."


----------



## izillama

"By the way, should we... oh, I don't know... _maybe_ be concerned with a powerful vampire who wants to kill us? _Maybe_? I mean, come on. In the grand scheme of things, that seems a little bit more pressing right now than "invisible vampires"." She accented the last part with air quotes. 
Yes, it seemed like a good idea to find out about Emerson. But really, Clover did _not_ feel like suffering extermination at the hands of an angry vampire!


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> "By the way, should we... oh, I don't know... _maybe_ be concerned with a powerful vampire who wants to kill us? _Maybe_? I mean, come on. In the grand scheme of things, that seems a little bit more pressing right now than "invisible vampires"." She accented the last part with air quotes.
> Yes, it seemed like a good idea to find out about Emerson. But really, Clover did _not_ feel like suffering extermination at the hands of an angry vampire!



Ruby listened as Clover and Koln's minds bounced back and forth. They seemed to be done with the computer, good thing cuz it was hurting her head. 







> young cute Amish girl-clones in their twisted plot!



 She heard this from Koln and blushed a little bit even though his whole rant made absolutely no sense to her. "hehe, cute huh.. erhem.. Well I will definitely lend a hand in conversing with horses to solve this mystery. It is still very dangerous out there as well and the horses might be in their stables at night. Back at home my family would bring the horses in early, especially around this time of season when it gets cold.." She twisted her hair with her fingers in scrutiny. "This is a hard one, I for one will not grovel at this man's feet to spare my undead shell, however I will refrain from causing more harm to the both of you.."


----------



## Strider_Koln

"If this vampire that's hunting us any sort of threat he probably already knows where we rest. At least that'd be my first move if I was hunting a vampire, find out where they retreat and are most vulnerable. The only reason why he hasn't made an appearence here is arrogance I'd assume, patiently watching his prey, studying it. In his mind he could end us at any moment, so he's just enjoying a little show before dinner as it were..." 

Koln nods at Ruby's suggestion, "Yes, your skills will come in handy... I hate to say it, but we need to unlock the mystery of this Emerson fellow. Knowledge is power which can protect you; ignorance is blissful until you die. It would be wise for you two to accompany me so I can watch and protect both of you, as opposed to leaving you alone and vulnerable in the dorm." That last comment was more aimed at Clover than Ruby, whom Koln is certain can take care of herself. However, although she is destined to be an incredibly powerful vampire, Clover is much too innocent.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "If this vampire that's hunting us any sort of threat he probably already knows where we rest. At least that'd be my first move if I was hunting a vampire, find out where they retreat and are most vulnerable. The only reason why he hasn't made an appearence here is arrogance I'd assume, patiently watching his prey, studying it. In his mind he could end us at any moment, so he's just enjoying a little show before dinner as it were..."
> 
> Koln nods at Ruby's suggestion, "Yes, your skills will come in handy... I hate to say it, but we need to unlock the mystery of this Emerson fellow. Knowledge is power which can protect you; ignorance is blissful until you die. It would be wise for you two to accompany me so I can watch and protect both of you, as opposed to leaving you alone and vulnerable in the dorm." That last comment was more aimed at Clover than Ruby, whom Koln is certain can take care of herself. However, although she is destined to be an incredibly powerful vampire, Clover is much too innocent.




Oh look at the time! You didn't notice how much time has passed between researching the lost Emerson and talking amongst yourselves. You look over at the clock and realize that it is already 1am!

Koln's words of wisdom make Clover and Ruby shiver with the feeling that they are being watched.


----------



## izillama

Somehow, Clover felt like Koln wasn't really speaking to Ruby. It wasn't a secret how delicate he thought she was. She stared at Koln square in the face, eye to eye, trying to seem braver than she really was. 
But still, she was afraid. 
Clover hated uncertainty. She hated not having control of a situation. Of being in the dark. It unnerved her. Unsteadied her.
After a moment of staring at Koln in challenge, Clover looked away, remarking quietly, "Let's be logical. I think it's too late at night to do any good now. How about this? Let's just go to Emerson's bank tomorrow night. Or you two could, at least. I have class til 10. But it'll be Friday. The bank should be open until a decent hour. Go in there. Maybe act like a married couple or something? You two are "engaged" after all."
She grinned impishly, reveling in the way the two reacted to her joke. 
Then, she continued, "Go in and ask for Emerson. Flat out. Pretend you used to know his father or something. Go there and console him. Koln? Act all priestly. They'll let you get anyway with anything. Anyway, hopefully you'll learn something interesting. I'll meet up with you after class at 10. We might as well meet up at the 24th Diocese. We have to meet up with Tony at 1, right? Maybe we can grab a snack beforehand."
*giggle*


----------



## Strider_Koln

As Clover speaks, Koln seems years away, staring off into nothing. ".... Yes... that will show that microwave. Oh a hug,  c'mere you..." He blinks, and is snapped back to reality, in time to hear the last part of Clover's plan. "Er.. right, engaged, got it, priestly too, slay Tony, a little snack, sure, sounds like a plan!" Koln smiles and nods, barely sure of what he just heard... "Oh... the cursed night is  about to give way to God's morning-light, doesn't time fly when you're having fun?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> As Clover speaks, Koln seems years away, staring off into nothing. ".... Yes... that will show that microwave. Oh a hug,  c'mere you..." He blinks, and is snapped back to reality, in time to hear the last part of Clover's plan. "Er.. right, engaged, got it, priestly too, slay Tony, a little snack, sure, sounds like a plan!" Koln smiles and nods, barely sure of what he just heard... "Oh... the cursed night is  about to give way to God's morning-light, doesn't time fly when you're having fun?"




Well, if you're still going to do something tonight let me know, otherwise I'm going to move us on to the next night. Ruby can still check on Prestor's house if she wants to.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby nods in agreement. Perhaps she can check on the raven real quick. "sounds like a plan for tomorrow then. I think I have time for a brisk walk outside. See you all later," she said with a flashing quick smile. She knew she couldnt lie well but at least if she made it quick they hopefully won't notice. 

Ruby bolts out the door and heads towards the shuttle bus to get to Prestor's house.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nods in agreement. Perhaps she can check on the raven real quick. "sounds like a plan for tomorrow then. I think I have time for a brisk walk outside. See you all later," she said with a flashing quick smile. She knew she couldnt lie well but at least if she made it quick they hopefully won't notice.
> 
> Ruby bolts out the door and heads towards the shuttle bus to get to Prestor's house.




Ruby

[sblock]
You take the shuttle to the same stop as before about a block down from where Prestor's house once stood. You are walking down the street when you notice the figure of a man coming down from the other end and walking in your direction.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln nods as Ruby leaves, then thinks... and runs after her but he's too late, she already left the school before he even left the dorm hall. He returns, grumbling "Fille bête..." (Silly girl...) He kneels by the bed and starts to pray quietly for her safety. He does not know if she is really just going for a walk, probably not, but even so it is incredibly unsafe to venture out on her own. As he prays his hands turn slightly red, as if someone is painfully squeezing him, and he grimaces as if his throat were tightening painfully.


----------



## izillama

Clover didn't try and stop Ruby. Geez that girl was fast when she wanted to go somewhere! She continued to sit at her computer, doing homework little-by-little. 
Koln returned and began to pray by her bedside. She turned ever-so-slightly to watch him. The image of the tall man pained by something as simple as a prayer haunted her.
It made her think about the Church. 
They were coming for him. 
What would they say when they saw him? Fangs. Pale skin. A strange avoidance of solid food. Was that all even something that could be explained away? Or would Koln have to fight? Would they _all_ have to fight? Edward. The Church. Everyone seemed to want them dead.
Dead.
Clover pressed her lips tightly together to keep from blurting out the first comment that came to her mind. 
Koln and Ruby had been disturbed by her suicidal tendencies. So had Clover. But she could have gone through with them. _Might_ have, even. She would be lying in a coffin six feet under by now. Rotting away. It probably would have been a closed casket at the funeral. Jumping from a building probably wouldn't have left her very pretty. 
Or distinguishable. 
In fact, they could have placed any corpse in the casket. No one would have known the difference. It would have just made everyone happier to have a funeral for her. It would have been quite a show.
She couldn't hold it in any longer. She turned in full to face Koln and tried to word her thoughts carefully, "Koln? I know this might be... _random_, but I was thinking. The Church is coming after you, right? Could you... _have_ you considered the possibility, maybe, of faking your own death? I mean, they couldn't exactly find out you were a vampire if you were _dead_. Ignorance is bliss, right? What they don't know can't hurt them. Wouldn't that be better than confronting them?"
Clover hoped she didn't offend him by the thought.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> 
> [sblock]
> You take the shuttle to the same stop as before about a block down from where Prestor's house once stood. You are walking down the street when you notice the figure of a man coming down from the other end and walking in your direction.
> [/sblock]



Ruby's mind sent her a signal of urgency as she spotted a shadowy figure of a man heading towards her. She gasped aloud slightly. She was beginning to have second thoughts about her trip, but there is no turning back now.
She began to take drastic measures to hide for observation. 
Escape artist 
1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)
Roll Lookup
If this fails, she will just simply greet him cordially with a "good evening sir"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's mind sent her a signal of urgency as she spotted a shadowy figure of a man heading towards her. She gasped aloud slightly. She was beginning to have second thoughts about her trip, but there is no turning back now.
> She began to take drastic measures to hide for observation.
> Escape artist
> 1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)
> Roll Lookup
> If this fails, she will just simply greet him cordially with a "good evening sir"




Ruby
[sblock]
Your feeble attempt at hiding fails. You try to duck into the shadows but they fail to conceale you. You figure it would just be best to face the man casually. You don't sense a vampire nearby.

"Good evening sir." Ruby says as the man passes by her eyeing her suspciously. He is a rather tall man with a brimmed hat on covering a head of short black hair. He has pale green eyes. He is wearing a black long coat that is unbuttoned on the top revealing a chain with what looks like the top of a cross on it. 

"Good evening." He says to you as his eyes pass over you. You feel almost as if the man is looking into your soul. He says nothing more as he passes you by on the street and disapears around a corner.

You continue on to Prestor's house and call down the raven. The raven perches on your arm and you converse with him through Feral Whispers.

"A big man came by last night, he walked around here a bit. I stayed up in the tree and looked through the window. I've been trying to find more things for my nest. I looked in the room with the matress and could only find paper I couldn't tear. Eventually I found some feathers and used that instead. That's all I saw."
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> Your feeble attempt at hiding fails. You try to duck into the shadows but they fail to conceale you. You figure it would just be best to face the man casually. You don't sense a vampire nearby.
> 
> "Good evening sir." Ruby says as the man passes by her eyeing her suspciously. He is a rather tall man with a brimmed hat on covering a head of short black hair. He has pale green eyes. He is wearing a black long coat that is unbuttoned on the top revealing a chain with what looks like the top of a cross on it.
> 
> "Good evening." He says to you as his eyes pass over you. You feel almost as if the man is looking into your soul. He says nothing more as he passes you by on the street and disapears around a corner.
> 
> You continue on to Prestor's house and call down the raven. The raven perches on your arm and you converse with him through Feral Whispers.
> 
> "A big man came by last night, he walked around here a bit. I stayed up in the tree and looked through the window. I've been trying to find more things for my nest. I looked in the room with the matress and could only find paper I couldn't tear. Eventually I found some feathers and used that instead. That's all I saw."
> [/sblock]



"Is there anything else you can tell me to describe this man? Was he tall? Fat? Look odd?" Ruby asked, prying the raven for more information. "I'm sure more fallen leaves will be around for you to collect soon once winter approaches us. Hope your female friends find you soon." 
Soon after, she takes her leave back to the bus after conversing with the raven more. She had to warn Koln about this mysterious man that closely resembles him.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln stops praying and turns to Clover, wincing at her comment that 'ignorance is bliss.' "The Church is not going to come after me, my brothers will. They will come to merely check up on me, but once they see... they'll know I failed them. I am not sure how they'll take it, probably pretty badly, and they'll definately go after and likely scapegoat you and Ruby.... I have been thinking about that too, faking my death. But how? It has to be convincing..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Is there anything else you can tell me to describe this man? Was he tall? Fat? Look odd?" Ruby asked, prying the raven for more information. "I'm sure more fallen leaves will be around for you to collect soon once winter approaches us. Hope your female friends find you soon."
> Soon after, she takes her leave back to the bus after conversing with the raven more. She had to warn Koln about this mysterious man that closely resembles him.




Ruby
[sblock]
"Well, they weren't like any leaves I've ever had" the raven says. "They were like a bendy material, I found them in the bedroom. The ladies won't be able to resist my nest, I just know it!" the raven flies off into the night saying "nevermore" leaving you alone in Prestor's house. You figure the bus will be arriving fairly soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> "Well, they weren't like any leaves I've ever had" the raven says. "They were like a bendy material, I found them in the bedroom. The ladies won't be able to resist my nest, I just know it!" the raven flies off into the night saying "nevermore" leaving you alone in Prestor's house. You figure the bus will be arriving fairly soon.
> [/sblock]



Ruby nods as she bolts back to the bus again. It is urgent that she must talk to Koln immediately. Even though she had enhanced speed, it felt like she still wasn't going fast enough.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stops praying and turns to Clover, wincing at her comment that 'ignorance is bliss.' "The Church is not going to come after me, my brothers will. They will come to merely check up on me, but once they see... they'll know I failed them. I am not sure how they'll take it, probably pretty badly, and they'll definately go after and likely scapegoat you and Ruby.... I have been thinking about that too, faking my death. But how? It has to be convincing..."




Clover sat up straighter as though she had been struck by a pin. She hadn't expected that Koln would have been thinking the same thing. Though she did feel a little embarrassed that he had to correct her about who was coming after him. 
Hm... what _could_ he do to fake his own death? 
As she thought, she drew her knees up to her chest and faced her desk. She began to ramble, merely getting her thoughts out in the open though not specifically talking to Koln:
"Yes, it has to be convincing. The church, or your brothers, would not believe it otherwise. But at the same time, we can't be stupid about this. I mean, yes you can stay deathly still. But it's not like we could stick you in a coffin or anything. They'd probably want to examine you. They'd see your teeth. Then they'd bury you. Do you think you could dig your way out? I don't know if Ruby and I would be able to help you. Either way, it probably isn't the best idea. But it's not like you could go missing, either. They would want to see your body. Besides, it's not like you _hate_ your brethren. You would want to give them peace of mind, right? Hm... We need to think of a way for you to disappear and they would not go looking for physical evidence..."
The idea hit her like a brick to the head. She stood up so fast that she was sure she would have seriously startled anyone else and possibly given them a heart attack... were Koln not already un-dead. 
Clover knelt on her chair, speaking quickly and excitedly. She could see it all so clearly! 
"The fire! That fire at Prestor's house! They're still examining it, right? I wonder if they've gotten to the basement, yet? We should ask Ruby. But, _what if_ they found some... Oh _crap_, I forgot you already talked to the church. They think you're alive..."
Clover crossed her arms and sunk down into into her chair like a stubborn child. How could she have missed that? Stupid, stupid...!
She grumbled almost inaudibly to herself, "Damnit, I forgot. It would have been so perfect, too! We could have pulled some teeth, maybe gone back and gotten the cross. Planted it in the basement. They would think you burned up in the fire. They can't test _ash_. No DNA testing for that. Suzie's mother died down there and burned up. At least we could have put the stuff next to her body. _Human_ ash, at least. Geez. And here I really thought I had something...."
*grumble*

And I really _did_ get excited when I started thinking about it. But then, I really was like "oh crap, that doesn't work..." >.<


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln slowly stands and places his hat on the bed. He runs his hands over his face, straining to think. "They would not exhume my body, desecration of a corpse is something the Church does not do, it would prevent me rising from the dead on the Last Day. They might want to see a corpse get buried, but I doubt they would want an autopsy, it would be perfect if I could just lay still and be buried, but you and Ruby better dig me up or else."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round...*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nods as she bolts back to the bus again. It is urgent that she must talk to Koln immediately. Even though she had enhanced speed, it felt like she still wasn't going fast enough.




As Ruby leaves the house the raven circles overhead for a little while holding some kind of paper he found in the house. His calls make it sound like he is laughing at her. Ruby ran too fast to see what it was the raven was holding.

She makes it onto the bus and thoughts of crazy priest clones invading Denver filled her mind with discomfort. Ruby can still feel that man's eyes on her.

When she makes it back to the school she finds herself locked out of Clover's dorm. She remembers Clover swiping some kind of key to get in through the door and in her rush to leave she didn't ask Clover for the key.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln slowly stands and places his hat on the bed. He runs his hands over his face, straining to think. "They would not exhume my body, desecration of a corpse is something the Church does not do, it would prevent me rising from the dead on the Last Day. They might want to see a corpse get buried, but I doubt they would want an autopsy, it would be perfect if I could just lay still and be buried, but you and Ruby better dig me up or else."




Clover shivered at the thought of being buried "alive." She was none too fond of small, dark spaces. She could see herself very clearly in a padded box. She would probably start to panic--claw frantically at the lid--before they would even get a foot of Earth over her head. 
But then, that brought up another can of worms.
"I think we'd have to think of a very good reason for you to be _dead_, Koln. And then how to we set up a funeral without a coroner? You're not exactly old enough to just have your heart give out or anything. They'd want to check, wouldn't they? I mean, why would a perfectly healthy young man just drop dead? We can't even fake an accident. The police would be involved. Coroners. And as for digging you back up, I'm not sure what they do over in Europe, but over here we tend to cement our dead into the grave. I think they say it's a security issue. Grave robbers, you know? So how would Ruby and I get you out? Jackhammer? In any case, Heaven help us if two young vampires are found exhuming a corpse in the dead of night!"
She blinked a few times to clear her head. In all her wildest dreams, if anyone had told her a week ago that she'd be planning on helping a vampire priest fake his own death, she would have called them _insane_.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> As Ruby leaves the house the raven circles overhead for a little while holding some kind of paper he found in the house. His calls make it sound like he is laughing at her. Ruby ran too fast to see what it was the raven was holding.
> 
> She makes it onto the bus and thoughts of crazy priest clones invading Denver filled her mind with discomfort. Ruby can still feel that man's eyes on her.
> 
> When she makes it back to the school she finds herself locked out of Clover's dorm. She remembers Clover swiping some kind of key to get in through the door and in her rush to leave she didn't ask Clover for the key.



"Ugh..nice goin," Ruby groaned as her rush has prevented her from receiving a clue and forgetting about magic door cards. She knocked on Clover's door in embarrassment. "Clover? Are you there? I forgot about the card thing again," she said awkwardly. 
She put a hand up to her face. "That raven had something, but why couldn't he just let me know in the first place?" she grumbled to herself. "Guess I will have to come back another time.."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln thinks... "Well, what if my remains were burnt. I don't know, I met a fiery death..." He stands, hearing Ruby's and opens the door for her. "Oh thank the Lord you are safe!" He exclaims, on the verge of tightly hugging her but he restrains himself, "Er, so... how was your walk?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby's face lit up when she saw Koln as he opened the door, she was in time after all. "Oh thank goodness I came back here in time!" she exclaimed. "The walk was a bit unnerving, I think I saw a man of God who looks almost exactly like you. He's searching around in Denver!"
She slumped a bit, emotionally drained. "He didn't realize what I was, thank goodness, but as I greeted him, his eyes roamed over me like sheets of ice.."


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow bitterly, mad at herself that they had only started thinking about Koln faking his death _tonight_. Why couldn't she have thought of this back when she knew the church had contacted him? Stupid, stupid Clover!
She sighed. It didn't matter that Ruby wasn't in the loop yet. She would be clued in soon enough. Icily, she remarked, "Then it sounds like we're already too late. I don't even know if we'd have enough time at this point, Koln. And this is just _great_. If he doesn't show up _tonight_, I'm sure he'll come tomorrow. Do they even know where you're staying? Will they come _here_?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"They won't come here immdiately... I just need to stop answering my phone, pretend I disappeared. The last place they'd look for a person of my reputation would be in a girl's dorm, and the second to last place they'd look would be in a club like the 24th Diocese. Hopefully they will just pass over us, and think I was killed in action..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

I'm gonna let you guys play it out. You tell me when you decide to rest. 

The time is now 3:30am


----------



## izillama

"What if they use the GPS on your phone? I don't know... would they even _think_ to do that? Hm... maybe it would just be better if we got rid of your phone altogether. I can always get you a new one. Maybe a good 'ol fashioned submersion in water..."
She giggled and clearly saw it with her mind's eye: Koln's phone dropping to the bottom of a fountain... or a lake... or the _ocean_...
"Oh! Koln, what if we drown you?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Hm.. might work, we need a large body of water though, somewhere where it's likely the drowned body would "disappear. Anything like that around here...? If not water, than maybe fire. Something that will not leave any trace of me behind..." Koln is surprisingly calm while discussing how his death should go. He is dead anyway as far as he's concerned...


----------



## izillama

Ruby seemed to stare on quizzically. Well, the poor girl _did_ seem to have gotten in at a weird time, after all.
She smiled, cluing her in, "Oh! Ruby, we're just talking about ways to kill off Koln before the church gets here. I mean, not really _kill_ him. But just make them think that he's dead and gone. Let's see, what have we discussed? Drownings. Fires. Hm... you know, fire might be the most effective. What if we left your teeth behind for dental records and scooped up your cross from the alleyway? Maybe something heroic, Koln. Hm... what would you be doing in a fire...? Ooh, what about a daring rescue!? A woman... no a _child_ is alledgedly trapped in a burning building and you, the kindly servant-of-God Father Koln, jumps in there to rescue the victim, only ending up getting swallowed by the flames yourself? Oh, now _that_ would be a story for the papers!"
*grin*

(Not to worry! As soon as we figure out how to kill Koln we can go on to the next scene!) ^.^*


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Ruby seemed to stare on quizzically. Well, the poor girl _did_ seem to have gotten in at a weird time, after all.
> She smiled, cluing her in, "Oh! Ruby, we're just talking about ways to kill off Koln before the church gets here. I mean, not really _kill_ him. But just make them think that he's dead and gone. Let's see, what have we discussed? Drownings. Fires. Hm... you know, fire might be the most effective. What if we left your teeth behind for dental records and scooped up your cross from the alleyway? Maybe something heroic, Koln. Hm... what would you be doing in a fire...? Ooh, what about a daring rescue!? A woman... no a _child_ is alledgedly trapped in a burning building and you, the kindly servant-of-God Father Koln, jumps in there to rescue the victim, only ending up getting swallowed by the flames yourself? Oh, now _that_ would be a story for the papers!"
> *grin*
> 
> (Not to worry! As soon as we figure out how to kill Koln we can go on to the next scene!) ^.^*



Ruby felt ma little sad talking about pretending how to kill of Koln, but if it would prevent his true demise at the hands of the other like him, then she would do it. "Umm... well.. I guess the drowning thing sounds good to me," she said a little awkwardly. "Leaving some personal things in the water would help, it's a little hard thinking of ways to kill you when I don't want to picture that.."


----------



## Strider_Koln

"I'd prefer by water too, Ruby, but we're in Denver. I don't think there are many beaches around, I could be wrong though. If not, then fire is the only way, we need to find an abandoned apartment building, preferably in a bad part of town. Ruby will enter first and tell all the vermin inside to leave immediately. Meanwhile Clover will be pouring gasoline around the inside. She will light it and you two will run off. Just as it gets going I will run in heroicaly, but only briefly, and dart right out through a designated back entrance, making sure to leave behind a few things. I will meet you girls back at the dorm and watch our plan come together on the evening news."

"By water is tricky but do-able, if we have a body of water that has a current to it. By the shore we need to make it sound like a fight is happening, followed by a BANG either a gunshot, or if we must we'll use a firecracker, then SPLASH I go in the water. I will float out some distance and swim back to land outside of view. Now in case there are any witnesses we need to act it out... I'm thinking you Ruby will be my killer. If things go awry you can easily outrun police, just make sure to wear all black and cover your face."

"So... how will I die?"


----------



## izillama

Clover raised her hand as though she were in class, "My vote is for the fire... so long as we make sure that no one gets hurt. The water would be good, but there's no guarantee that there would be any witnesses. Also, they might dredge around for your body for a while. We need them to say that it's over and done with. Besides, it would be much easier for Ruby and I to get away and hide in the city. On a beach... not as much."
She smiled, pleased that this plan was coming together so well, "Who knows? We might even be able to fool this Edward guy. If he's after one less of us, that makes me feel a little bit better." Clover smiled at Ruby, hoping that the Amish girl would share her sentiments of happiness at Koln no longer being in danger.
"Shall we put our plan into action tomorrow after seeing Tony? He might have some other ideas, too. After that, Koln, you should lie low for the weekend so no one sees you walking around. This is bound to be all over the news.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Ok then, I shall perish by fire... Ironic in that my destiny is the Inferno itself. So be it. We need something flammable, the old wood of the abaondoned appartment should be sufficient, but I know they sell easy-light firelogs at the local 24hr. convenience store, which one of you will need to buy... I don't think I'm allowed there anymore. Other flammable options include gasoline and witches of course." 

He raises his hand to his mouth as he yawns, noticing the time and realizing that day is near. He removes his hat and lays down on the floor, taking the stuffed Socrates that Ruby made him and holding it to his chest as the real Socrates curls up beside him. "I am tired... goodnight girls, may God preserve us until the sun hides once again, and thanks again Ruby."

Koln's slumber is eerily uneventful, stirring some around noon but not waking, rambling in backwards nonsensical gibberish then going still again.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ok then, I shall perish by fire... Ironic in that my destiny is the Inferno itself. So be it. We need something flammable, the old wood of the abaondoned appartment should be sufficient, but I know they sell easy-light firelogs at the local 24hr. convenience store, which one of you will need to buy... I don't think I'm allowed there anymore. Other flammable options include gasoline and witches of course."
> 
> He raises his hand to his mouth as he yawns, noticing the time and realizing that day is near. He removes his hat and lays down on the floor, taking the stuffed Socrates that Ruby made him and holding it to his chest as the real Socrates curls up beside him. "I am tired... goodnight girls, may God preserve us until the sun hides once again, and thanks again Ruby."
> 
> Koln's slumber is eerily uneventful, stirring some around noon but not waking, rambling in backwards nonsensical gibberish then going still again.



Ruby sighed a bit voluntarily agreeing with the solution. "Very well, that puts all our minds at ease for now at least." She smiled at Koln with her knew sewn gift. "Your welcome." She looked at Clover. "If there's anything I can make you or repair for you too, I'd be glad to do it anytime, its a fun hobby I like to do now and then," she said cheerfully. She then slinks over to the bed and curls into a cat-like ball, cuddling with her Icarus bunny stuffed animal.
She is hoping her dreams would help her piece together what to do next in their journeys...


----------



## izillama

'Wow, where did all of these stuffed animals suddenly come from? When did Ruby have time to do those. They seem to have just sprung up out of no-where... Oh well. Look at the two of them lying there, sleeping so soundly. Koln on the floor. Ruby in my bed. Ack! Ruby? Why did you have to go and curl up on my bed? How am I supposed to squeeze next to you with you taking up half the space like... Aww, she yawned. How cute. No, Clover! Bad. No! *sigh* Koln is right to shun you, you freak! Geez. Oh well, stop over-reacting. Just... get in there... Too little room. Ruby! Move over! Come _on_, gimme some room!'
Clover's rest was not so sound. She did not have the heart to make Ruby move so that she herself could get comfortable...
_
end scene_


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> 'Wow, where did all of these stuffed animals suddenly come from? When did Ruby have time to do those. They seem to have just sprung up out of no-where... Oh well. Look at the two of them lying there, sleeping so soundly. Koln on the floor. Ruby in my bed. Ack! Ruby? Why did you have to go and curl up on my bed? How am I supposed to squeeze next to you with you taking up half the space like... Aww, she yawned. How cute. No, Clover! Bad. No! *sigh* Koln is right to shun you, you freak! Geez. Oh well, stop over-reacting. Just... get in there... Too little room. Ruby! Move over! Come _on_, gimme some room!'
> Clover's rest was not so sound. She did not have the heart to make Ruby move so that she herself could get comfortable...
> _
> end scene_




Suggestive girl-on-girl sleep scene, and action! 

Blood Point Count after waking up: Clover - 7   Ruby - 9    Koln - 6 

Clover wakes up the next night. Ruby is still sound asleep in her bed next to her clutching that little stuffed bunny she made. To Clover it looks more like a voodoo doll than a toy, its beady little eyes and imperfect shape only help to reinforce this. Regardless, it is cute and Clover couldn't help but find Ruby a little cute as well as she stayed there curled up like a cat, even if she was drooling a little. Clover wonder's where Ruby got the materials to make the two toys.

Clover goes to a rather uneventful class. On her way back she runs into Mindy while walking back to the dorm. Mindy looks reserved at first but soon she is back to her normal self bouncing up and down and saying "Hey Angie, long time no see! I heard you moved downstairs, kind of creepy down there don't you think? Would you mind if I came down to see it sometime?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sits up suddenly and quickly, his eyelids shooting open. For a moment he's dazed, it is as if he had woken from a nightmare that he cannot remember, and feelings of fear and loneliness make him tremble. It was not uncommon for him to feel like this, often when he's with good company, even friends, he still feels incredibly alone and painfully distant from everyone else.

He runs his hands over his eyes and remembers that tonight is the night he "dies" but what if he doesn't run out of the appartment? What if he just lays down and lets the flames overtake him? It is his destiny afterall to burn... It is decided, he is going to slay one last vaMPIRE. At least then he would not be a total failure. Who knows how many people he would save by snuffing out his own joke of an existence? He slowly nods and reaches for his hat, but is startled at the touch of fur; Socrates is sitting and looking at him on its brim, as if accusing him of something, or simply asking "what's wrong?" Koln is about to answer the rodent, but struggles, the stuffed-Socrates still in his hands. "Oh fine... it is my cross, I will continue to carry it..."

Ruby is still sleeping, or at least appears to be, and Clover is gone, probably at class.
Tonight, he remembers, they are going to talk with Tony. He hopes to see that girl again too, he needs to at least apologize for nearly killing her even if she doesn't remember it; he at least wants to verify that she is still alive and well. 

This brings his mind to another matter... blood. It feels like he is lately the most starved for it, at least to him. It is constantly on his mind, and he cannot help but fantasize about it whenever he thinks of that club, that collection of sinners, they deserve this... they are all just begging to be violently dragged into Hell and fed from by the Devil's own blood-crazed legions. If one or two die from him being overzealous while feeding it is their own damned fault! As he thinks he increasingly becomes enraged, hungry, and excited, as if he is about to run out of the room and violently tackle and feed from the first human he sees... 

This rage quickly fades as he hears Ruby stir in bed and wake. "Good evening Ruby," He turns to her smiling, kneeling down at her bedside. "I hope you slept well, we have a busy night ahead of us."


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled at Mindy, happy that she didn't seem to harbor any ill feelings. Mindy had, at least, _known_ that she drove Clover nuts. So she was happy that their friendship hadn't ended when she had walked out of the room. However, she wasn't sure it was a good idea to take Mindy down to her dorm room with Koln and Ruby still there. It might bring up some awkward questions. Nonetheless, Clover was happy to oblige Mindy's whim, so long as it was at her own convenience.
She nodded, "Well, it's not _so_ creepy. But yeah, no problem. I'd love if you came to visit. I'm busy tonight, but how about tomorrow night? Around nine?"
At least then she could push her impromptu roommates out by them. Speaking of which, how did her dorm room end up being a haven for a group of young vampires?


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby shifts around in the bed and wakes up with a stretching yawn, exposing her fangs like a lioness. She hears Koln's greeting and smiles, rubbing her eyes. "Good evening. I was hoping that my dreams would help me think of more solutions to our situation, but i'm afraid they have failed me today. Indeed we have alot to do tonight in such short time," she said a little worried. "How are you feeling tonight? Do you need to feed at all?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby shifts around in the bed and wakes up with a stretching yawn, exposing her fangs like a lioness. She hears Koln's greeting and smiles, rubbing her eyes. "Good evening. I was hoping that my dreams would help me think of more solutions to our situation, but i'm afraid they have failed me today. Indeed we have alot to do tonight in such short time," she said a little worried. "How are you feeling tonight? Do you need to feed at all?"




"Quite frankly... I feel awful and as if I need to feed again. My last victim... My God, I nearly drained her until she was dead... Honestly, for a moment I wanted her dead, but it wasn't enough. Here I am again, just as hungry as I was then..." He sighs, cannot look Ruby in the face anymore. "I would be doing humankind a favor by truly dying, wouldn't I?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled at Mindy, happy that she didn't seem to harbor any ill feelings. Mindy had, at least, _known_ that she drove Clover nuts. So she was happy that their friendship hadn't ended when she had walked out of the room. However, she wasn't sure it was a good idea to take Mindy down to her dorm room with Koln and Ruby still there. It might bring up some awkward questions. Nonetheless, Clover was happy to oblige Mindy's whim, so long as it was at her own convenience.
> She nodded, "Well, it's not _so_ creepy. But yeah, no problem. I'd love if you came to visit. I'm busy tonight, but how about tomorrow night? Around nine?"
> At least then she could push her impromptu roommates out by them. Speaking of which, how did her dorm room end up being a haven for a group of young vampires?




Mindy cocks her head in response to Clover. She smiles nonchalantly and says "Okay, see you then!" 

The two girls then part ways and Clover finds herself back in her dorm with her "roommates". It doesn't take much to notice that Koln is not well and it might not have to do at all with his hunger.


----------



## izillama

Clover entered, set on starting up a conversation about a visit from Mindy and how the two of them would have to lie low for a while. But then, she saw the look on Koln's face. He was grave, and fearful. Ruby sat closely by as though she had been listening with avid concern. 
She entered carefully and sat on Koln's other side. Her immediate reaction was to try and feel his forehead for fever. Then, she set about chiding herself. Dumb. Vampires can't get fevers!
She retracted hear hand, feeling foolish. Then, she asked concernedly, "Koln? You don't look so good. Are you hungry? I know that a lot has happened since the last time we fed. Maybe it took it all out of you. You know, I have a couple of blood packets in my fridge over there, if that helps."
Clover tried to smile encouragingly, but the look of Koln in such a desperate state had her very worried.


----------



## Strider_Koln

He looks to the fridge for a moment, but considers it best to save the blood packets for absolute emergencies. Besides, he'd rather save them for the girls. "No... I am fine, well as fine as can be expected for one who is about to "die." I thank you both for you concern, but I will undoubtedly feel better once I get out of this tomb of a dormitory. He feigns a convincing smile and stands, placing his hat on his head. "Now let's go see our good buddy Tony. I do not know why, but I get the strange feeling that, despite being a vampire, he is trustworthy. I'd still like to slay him of course though. I also must apologize to that girl... So let's go."

((From here I assume the trip is uneventful as always and we are now outside the doors of the 24th Precinct))


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> He looks to the fridge for a moment, but considers it best to save the blood packets for absolute emergencies. Besides, he'd rather save them for the girls. "No... I am fine, well as fine as can be expected for one who is about to "die." I thank you both for you concern, but I will undoubtedly feel better once I get out of this tomb of a dormitory. He feigns a convincing smile and stands, placing his hat on his head. "Now let's go see our good buddy Tony. I do not know why, but I get the strange feeling that, despite being a vampire, he is trustworthy. I'd still like to slay him of course though. I also must apologize to that girl... So let's go."
> 
> ((From here I assume the trip is uneventful as always and we are now outside the doors of the 24th Precinct))




Despite the fact that there are vampires and hunters out to kill you all you manage to get to the 24th Diocese without incident. 

Upon entering you are greeted by Bill the bartender who seems to be consiling a rather down and out Candy at the bar. The club is as active as you would expect on a Friday night and it is hard to tell one person from the other as they all resemble a flock of sheep cluttered on the dance floor. There are very few quiet spots left and it looks like the booth where you met Tony is empty.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby places a hand on Koln's shoulder, still saddened by his words from earlier. She gave him a weak smile. "Shall we?" she said in comfort. She looked around and noticed the bare booth where their last meeting was and squinted in suspicion. "Where would he be?" She saw Candy by herself yet again and grew even more suspicious. "Something isn't right here.."
She walks over to Candy. "Are you okay? Tony is missing again.. isn't he.." she stated stalely. 

I think I need my updated stat sheet emailed to me if possible, I don't know what my skill points are or my extra feat stat etc..


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln slowly enters the club with Ruby's hand on his shoulder, his sensitive senses immediately overwhelmed by the industrial-darkwave beat of the DJ's latest remix of Funker Vogt and Velvet Acid Christ. 
He cannot explain it but her mere touch generates a tender warmth inside his deathy cold exterior, a warmth that he hadnn't felt since that day when- his attention is diverted by the depressed Candy at the bar. He immediately turns rigid, worried that she is upset over the death of her friend. "Mon Dieu.. I'm a killer, no better than _them_..." he thinks to himself.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby places a hand on Koln's shoulder, still saddened by his words from earlier. She gave him a weak smile. "Shall we?" she said in comfort. She looked around and noticed the bare booth where their last meeting was and squinted in suspicion. "Where would he be?" She saw Candy by herself yet again and grew even more suspicious. "Something isn't right here.."
> She walks over to Candy. "Are you okay? Tony is missing again.. isn't he.." she stated stalely.
> 
> I think I need my updated stat sheet emailed to me if possible, I don't know what my skill points are or my extra feat stat etc..




Yeah, I have to finish them still. I've been lazy about doing it 

Candy looks up from her drink. She has the look over a heavy smoker who is trying to quit and is fighting the addiction. Her skin is a little pale and she seems to be looking through you rather than at you.

"Oh hey there. Bill says that he hasn't seen Tony since Wednesday. We're all getting worried."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln thinks he already knows the answer, that little coward Tony went into hiding when he found out who Koln really was. Figures, just when he needs answers from him. 

"We have not seen him lately either... do you have any idea where he lives? I mean he must go somewhere else besides this club. I assume you've probably already checked there though. By the Way, how is your friend doing? She felt a bit feint last time I saw her."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln thinks he already knows the answer, that little coward Tony went into hiding when he found out who Koln really was. Figures, just when he needs answers from him.
> 
> "We have not seen him lately either... do you have any idea where he lives? I mean he must go somewhere else besides this club. I assume you've probably already checked there though. By the Way, how is your friend doing? She felt a bit feint last time I saw her."




Candy looks over at Koln with a confused look "My...friend? You know, there was a kid in here the other night who had to go to the hospital. Probably had too much to drink. I don't actually know where Tony lives, we see him here all the time but he never invited anyone over. I think him and Sarah decided to run off together because I haven't seen her around lately either."


----------



## izillama

Upon hearing this, Clover looked apprehensively at her friends. Until now (despite what Koln thought) Tony had been the only one who had offered them any sort of help. Hearing that he'd gone missing did _not_ bode well. 
Clover pressed her lips together for a moment, thinking. Then, she leaned on the bar, speaking to Bill in a semi-hushed tone, "Bill? You probably know everyone's face in here. Have there been any new customers lately? I mean anyone the bouncer wouldn't have _turned away_." 
She arched an eyebrow, emphasizing her last words. She wasn't sure if Bill was a vampire himself. But the bouncer had seemed more than willing lately to let the three of them in, despite the hard time that he had given Clover and Mindy on that first night for their age. Maybe he was "trained" to let vampires in?
Did someone try and get even with Tony for warning the three of them?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Upon hearing this, Clover looked apprehensively at her friends. Until now (despite what Koln thought) Tony had been the only one who had offered them any sort of help. Hearing that he'd gone missing did _not_ bode well.
> Clover pressed her lips together for a moment, thinking. Then, she leaned on the bar, speaking to Bill in a semi-hushed tone, "Bill? You probably know everyone's face in here. Have there been any new customers lately? I mean anyone the bouncer wouldn't have _turned away_."
> She arched an eyebrow, emphasizing her last words. She wasn't sure if Bill was a vampire himself. But the bouncer had seemed more than willing lately to let the three of them in, despite the hard time that he had given Clover and Mindy on that first night for their age. Maybe he was "trained" to let vampires in?
> Did someone try and get even with Tony for warning the three of them?




Bill furrows his brow in thought and strokes his mutache. 

"Wouldn't have turned away? Well, there are those boys from the Broadstreet. One of them, I think Duke is his name, is the size of a tree! We wouldn't turn them away but they hardly ever come here. I haven't seen them in a long time."

Candy perks up a little and says "What about that girl? I don't think I've ever seen her in here before."

Bill raises a finger in the air like he just remembered something "Ah yes. There was a girl who came in here last night. A real knockout if you ask me, dressed a little more....casually than most who come here. She didn't mention her name but she was looking for Tony."


----------



## izillama

Clover felt her newly blushed face go paler. She pulled Ruby to her side, "Did this _woman_ have red hair like Ruby here? Maybe similar eyes, too?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover felt her newly blushed face go paler. She pulled Ruby to her side, "Did this _woman_ have red hair like Ruby here? Maybe similar eyes, too?"




Bill shakes his head at Clover "No, she had jet black hair, tied up in pig tails. Her eyes were really strange, they were like a gray color. I've never seen anything like that before. She didn't say why she was looking for Tony and she left soon after I told her I hadn't seen him."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Bill shakes his head at Clover "No, she had jet black hair, tied up in pig tails. Her eyes were really strange, they were like a gray color. I've never seen anything like that before. She didn't say why she was looking for Tony and she left soon after I told her I hadn't seen him."




A lightbulb goes off in Koln's head upon hearing this. He whispers to Clover, "Clover! I know who she is! We must find her! After I "die" I must enter your closet! She's there! With Mr. Tumnus!!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> A lightbulb goes off in Koln's head upon hearing this. He whispers to Clover, "Clover! I know who she is! We must find her! After I "die" I must enter your closet! She's there! With Mr. Tumnus!!"



Ruby cocks her head to one side curiously. "Mr. Tumnus? closet?" she asked confused. 
"Well anyway, the letter did say that we should seek out Lacy when things go awry. Perhaps she was here to help out Tony too. We've got to find her before things get worse around here..." she pleaded to her friends.
She looked at Koln and realized something. "Koln. You should probably get a cloak or something to disguised yourself. The priest I saw might still be around this area," she said in concern.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln politely takes his leave of Bill and Candy with the girls. Although he is starved for blood that does not concern him. If God wills it, they go to the local convenience store and pick up some "easy light" logs, lighters, and plenty of fluid, without incident.

Really wanna move things along here ^^;;

"Ok girls, I do not think I'm allowed in there, remember the kinds of stuff we need. Ironically, I am one year older tonight, however after tonight I think I will stop counting..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln politely takes his leave of Bill and Candy with the girls. Although he is starved for blood that does not concern him. If God wills it, they go to the local convenience store and pick up some "easy light" logs, lighters, and plenty of fluid, without incident.
> 
> Really wanna move things along here ^^;;




I agree, let's move foward here.

The hour is late and you leave the 24th Diocese at around 12:30am. You board the bus and as luck would have it, there are no convenience stores on the bus route. The only thing you can think of is the store near the pawn shop. You all get off at the mall stop and make your way there. As you walk through the streets you notice that they seem quiet, too quiet...you can see the convenience store ahead and it isn't too long before you are in front of the building. Koln can see the familiar store clerk he saw before during his first adventure. Fortunately there doesn't seem to be anyone else in the store at the moment.


----------



## izillama

PS- If I had seen it before, when Ruby had suggested Koln get a cloak, Clover would have responded rather sarcastically, "Yeah, so that he won't stick out like a sore thumb in the middle of Denver at _all_." 

PPS- If I had seen it before, when Koln mentions that he is another year older, Clover would have responded with an enthusiastic, "Happy Birthday!" 

Clover stood in front of the convenience store with her friends, and she looked back and forth from Ruby to Koln, who both stared into the brightly lit space with the starstruck eyes of a child. 
'Yeah, better put an end to this.'
"Um... I don't know how we ended up here--since I probably would not chosen to have gotten on the bus yet, however some invisible hand seems to have placed me here with you two--but I think we need to slow down for a second. We should _find_ the abandoned building _before_ we buy the supplies to burn it down, no? Does anyone else, maybe, see it as being, perhaps, possible problematic for us to be walking around an abandoned neighborhood with starter logs and matches? _Anyone_?"

Clover = the voice of reason


----------



## Strider_Koln

Clover = loves trying to bring events to a screeching halt

"If I remember correctly there are abandoned apartments a block or two from here. I wandered by them that night..." For a moment Koln gives a very distant stare, remembering the battle... "We will meet again Count.... Er Well, the walk is not long, and I hope you two would ask for bags to put the stuff in."


----------



## izillama

*rolls eyes*
"Fine, let's just get the stupid fire logs and be done with it. Come on, Ruby."
*drags Ruby into the convenience store*

1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
Search (fire logs? matches? lighter fluid? flame thrower? fireworks? etc...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



izillama said:


> *rolls eyes*
> "Fine, let's just get the stupid fire logs and be done with it. Come on, Ruby."
> *drags Ruby into the convenience store*
> 
> 1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
> Search (fire logs? matches? lighter fluid? flame thrower? fireworks? etc...)




The girls go inside the convenience store, leaving Koln out on the street by himself.

Koln
[sblock]
You sit outside the store thinking about your upcoming "death". It isn't long before You realize that you're not alone on the street. That familiar bum from the other day comes stumbling out of a nearby alley. He drops a bottle on the gound as he shuffles towards you mumbling some gibberish.

"ey..oh..you...ishgood...kine...sher..." he says coming right up to you. 

The smell of liquor is strong on his breath but despite that you can smell blood. That familiar voice inside you says "Blood is blood, right? Besides, this man is obviously a heretic speaking in tongues!" You can't tell is this is the beast or simply your paranoia kicking in. You are too distracted with the bum to notice a man walk into the convenience store behind you.
[/sblock]

Clover & Ruby
[sblock]
The convenience store is empty except for the eastern-looking store clerk. You wander around the aisles looking around for anything flamable. The store doesn't offer much: a few lighters, some matches, buetane for the lighters, and hey, that paint thinner has got to be flamable! You are both wandering around when a man walks into the store. He is a small, dark-haired man and he seems to move about the store quickly and precisely staying towards the back where the drink coolers are.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

The bum shuffles past him and for a moment Koln is tempted. But it is only for a moment, reminding himself that it does not matter, he is still going to "die," that is the purpose of this night, nothing else. He sighs, and stops the bum, "Sir, stop living for the sake of money, it has obviously not been working out. Our Lord did claim that money was the root of all evil. To clarify, foolish desire on inanimate objects whose worth are not inherent but rather external and subject to the interpretation of humankind is something that causes people to sin all too often. Instead, devote yourself to a pure life, so that you may obtain God's grace. Do you believe?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> The bum shuffles past him and for a moment Koln is tempted. But it is only for a moment, reminding himself that it does not matter, he is still going to "die," that is the purpose of this night, nothing else. He sighs, and stops the bum, "Sir, stop living for the sake of money, it has obviously not been working out. Our Lord did claim that money was the root of all evil. To clarify, foolish desire on inanimate objects whose worth are not inherent but rather external and subject to the interpretation of humankind is something that causes people to sin all too often. Instead, devote yourself to a pure life, so that you may obtain God's grace. Do you believe?"




The bum looks at Koln with a blank stare. His long, unkempt hair hanging in his face. He walks closer to Koln chuckling and in a voice that doesn't seem to even belong to him says "I believe that that which does not kill you only makes you....stranger...."

The bum reaches out and grabs Koln's coat. Koln can see the flesh on the bum's hand is rotting and as he tightens his grip the hand starts to fall apart and turn to dust. The rest of his body turns to dust as well and soon all that is left of him are his ragedy old clothes.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> The girls go inside the convenience store, leaving Koln out on the street by himself.
> 
> Clover & Ruby
> [sblock]
> The convenience store is empty except for the eastern-looking store clerk. You wander around the aisles looking around for anything flamable. The store doesn't offer much: a few lighters, some matches, buetane for the lighters, and hey, that paint thinner has got to be flamable! You are both wandering around when a man walks into the store. He is a small, dark-haired man and he seems to move about the store quickly and precisely staying towards the back where the drink coolers are.
> [/sblock]




'Ew. It smells like week-old slurpee in here. And my shoes keep sticking to the floor... When was the last time they _cleaned_ this place!?'
Clover herded Ruby quickly around the convenience store, the two of them shuffling about she shelves rather hurriedly. Clover kept an eye on the store clerk, an Eastern-looking man who eyed them rather suspiciously; as though two young girls in a convenience store were probably up to no good at this time of night.
There was so much (and so little) to root through! Yes, there was a whole display of lighters. Maybe matches? Some lighter fluid. Nothing of consequence. And, she thought suddenly, maybe nothing that they could get away with buying if the clerk had any say about it. Her and Ruby alone in the store with the man made her suddenly uneasy.
*_ring ring_*
She jumped over so slightly and found her head snap around to eye the door. A short man had made his way into the store, but he had quickly high-tailed it for the back. 
She didn't like it. Not one bit. 
She look a sideways look at Ruby and nodded her head towards the man to tell the Amish girl silently, "Keep an eye out. Might be trouble."
Quickly, she picked up a couple of girly pink lighters and made her way to the counter, producing her ID (she's 18, remember!). She placed everything on the counter, pointing for the clerk, "And two packs of Virginia Slims, please?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> 'Ew. It smells like week-old slurpee in here. And my shoes keep sticking to the floor... When was the last time they _cleaned_ this place!?'
> Clover herded Ruby quickly around the convenience store, the two of them shuffling about she shelves rather hurriedly. Clover kept an eye on the store clerk, an Eastern-looking man who eyed them rather suspiciously; as though two young girls in a convenience store were probably up to no good at this time of night.
> There was so much (and so little) to root through! Yes, there was a whole display of lighters. Maybe matches? Some lighter fluid. Nothing of consequence. And, she thought suddenly, maybe nothing that they could get away with buying if the clerk had any say about it. Her and Ruby alone in the store with the man made her suddenly uneasy.
> *_ring ring_*
> She jumped over so slightly and found her head snap around to eye the door. A short man had made his way into the store, but he had quickly high-tailed it for the back.
> She didn't like it. Not one bit.
> She look a sideways look at Ruby and nodded her head towards the man to tell the Amish girl silently, "Keep an eye out. Might be trouble."
> Quickly, she picked up a couple of girly pink lighters and made her way to the counter, producing her ID (she's 18, remember!). She placed everything on the counter, pointing for the clerk, "And two packs of Virginia Slims, please?"



Ruby and Clover noticed the short man swiftly enter the store, heading towards the alcohol. Ruby hoped he was only a mere lush rather than trouble. Despite that, Clover's nod sent her instincts crawling back up her spine. She immediately turned in the direction of the stranger, standing herself straighter as if she were a personal bouncer to Clover. Meanwhile, Clover grabbed a few lighters and made her way to the clerk. Ruby folded her hands neatly in place politely, but kept an eye on the man just in case. She was the marble statue between him and Clover at that moment.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln tilts his head confusedly and nudges the clothes with his heel. "Feh, it would seem that the Lord was gracious enough to spare me the trouble... Nietzsche-quoting dirtbag." He takes his hand off of his whip and sighs, leaning back up against the store, watching the girls from outside the store through the corner of his eye. "Hm, a pretty girl like Clover shouldn't smoke, it's bad for her health, vampire or not."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



izillama said:


> 'Ew. It smells like week-old slurpee in here. And my shoes keep sticking to the floor... When was the last time they _cleaned_ this place!?'
> Clover herded Ruby quickly around the convenience store, the two of them shuffling about she shelves rather hurriedly. Clover kept an eye on the store clerk, an Eastern-looking man who eyed them rather suspiciously; as though two young girls in a convenience store were probably up to no good at this time of night.
> There was so much (and so little) to root through! Yes, there was a whole display of lighters. Maybe matches? Some lighter fluid. Nothing of consequence. And, she thought suddenly, maybe nothing that they could get away with buying if the clerk had any say about it. Her and Ruby alone in the store with the man made her suddenly uneasy.
> *_ring ring_*
> She jumped over so slightly and found her head snap around to eye the door. A short man had made his way into the store, but he had quickly high-tailed it for the back.
> She didn't like it. Not one bit.
> She look a sideways look at Ruby and nodded her head towards the man to tell the Amish girl silently, "Keep an eye out. Might be trouble."
> Quickly, she picked up a couple of girly pink lighters and made her way to the counter, producing her ID (she's 18, remember!). She placed everything on the counter, pointing for the clerk, "And two packs of Virginia Slims, please?"




The short man darts around the back of the store glancing at Clover and Ruby through the shelves but never approaching either of them. 

The store clerk i talking to some figure of an elephant man when Clover approaches him. 

"Oh Ginesh, please let this night pass peacefully, I'm tired of being robbed from by young punks." He looks up and sees Clover standing there pushing the lighters across the counter towards him. 

"And two packs of Virginia Slims, please?" The clerk eyes Clover's ID and nods pulling down a pack of cigarettes and ringing Clover out. "Thank you come again!" he says in a heavily accented voice as he gives Clover the bag.


----------



## Strider_Koln

His attention then shifts to the odd individual by the drinks. Just to be safe, Koln takes a peek at the aura of this mysterious individual. 

Koln sighs as the clerk gives Clover her change. "Idol worshipper... they're all the same..."  He meets the girls outside of the store. "Good... now follow me, I think I know the way, my little adventure took me all over Denver, and elsewhere... God willing we will make it there and put an end to this mess I got us in once and for all."
As they walk, Koln watches Ruby, almost expecting her to start chasing cars... He also keeps a cautious hand on Socrates, still in his pocket. 

"You know Clover, I hope you don't actually plan to smoke those... I'm French and I've never even smoked. I will avoid the obvious 'smoking heretics' pun here."


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled warmly at the clerk. Living in NYC, she had had her share of multicultural run-ins. But she found the man's loving devotion to Ganesha rather comforting. They had better keep Koln out of here, before he decided to burn the poor guy for worshiping idols...!
Out of the corner of her eye, she saw the man peeking (almost comically) up from behind the shelves. For once, Clover hoped to _God_ that this man was some sort of creepy perv who just wanted to get a peek up hers and Ruby's skirts. However, she couldn't help noticing that it was just a little too convenient. 
They were on the run. 
Someone was tailing them.
'Hm... he could be innocent enough. Pfft... _innocent_. Or, he could be a problem. Better get back to Koln.'
Clover grabbed Ruby's hand, saying almost unnecessarily, "Come on. _Father_ will begin to worry if we don't go meet him outside!" She laughed good-heartedly, gave one more hasty glance over her shoulder, and pulled Ruby back outside.
'I _dare_ him to follow...'



> Koln sighs as the clerk gives Clover her change. "Idol worshipper... they're all the same..." He meets the girls outside of the store. "Good... now follow me, I think I know the way, my little adventure took me all over Denver, and elsewhere... God willing we will make it there and put an end to this mess I got us in once and for all."
> As they walk, Koln watches Ruby, almost expecting her to start chasing cars... He also keeps a cautious hand on Socrates, still in his pocket.
> "You know Clover, I hope you don't actually plan to smoke those... I'm French and I've never even smoked. I will avoid the obvious 'smoking heretics' pun here."




Clover looked sideways at the priest, "I don't _smoke_. This just gave me a reason to buy lighters. What clerk in his right mind wouldn't be suspicious of two young girls who wander into a convenient store at midnight to buy a source of fire?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled warmly at the clerk. Living in NYC, she had had her share of multicultural run-ins. But she found the man's loving devotion to Ganesha rather comforting. They had better keep Koln out of here, before he decided to burn the poor guy for worshiping idols...!
> Out of the corner of her eye, she saw the man peeking (almost comically) up from behind the shelves. For once, Clover hoped to _God_ that this man was some sort of creepy perv who just wanted to get a peek up hers and Ruby's skirts. However, she couldn't help noticing that it was just a little too convenient.
> They were on the run.
> Someone was tailing them.
> 'Hm... he could be innocent enough. Pfft... _innocent_. Or, he could be a problem. Better get back to Koln.'
> Clover grabbed Ruby's hand, saying almost unnecessarily, "Come on. _Father_ will begin to worry if we don't go meet him outside!" She laughed good-heartedly, gave one more hasty glance over her shoulder, and pulled Ruby back outside.
> 'I _dare_ him to follow...'
> 
> Clover looked sideways at the priest, "I don't _smoke_. This just gave me a reason to buy lighters. What clerk in his right mind wouldn't be suspicious of two young girls who wander into a convenient store at midnight to buy a source of fire?"




Now that everyone is together again you all start your search for a building to burn. Abandoned buildings are not a rarity in Downtown Denver and in about a half an hour walk you find a rather desolate area with a building that just might do the trick.

The building before you looks like it was once an apartment buillding in a secluded area. But now all of the windows are either broken or boarded up and the building itself is merely a ghostly shell of the house it used to be. The door is boarded up as well but there is an escape ladder hanging down that leads up to one of the broken windows.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby walks around the abandoned building and becomes more scared of the though of Koln being in danger once again, even if this is staged. She turns back to Koln. "Now you do realize that this is faking your death.." Her eyes became pleading in her next words. "Please don't take this opportunity to leave us for good Koln. We need you here" she bows her head. Part of her thinks that his Malkavian side would convince him to stay in the flames as if they were merely dancing fairies. 
She started breaking parts of wood for the ignition off of the floor boards. Staring blankly at the floor, hoping for this all to be over soon, so they can move on.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Here at last... Soon it will all be over, and we can all rest, at least I know I will."

"Please don't take this opportunity to leave us for good Koln. We need you here"

He stops at Ruby's words, turning to her he is surprised, although he doesn't show it. He merely laughs and takes the bag. "Don't worry, I won't leave you two, well not for good. You two run off now. I will set the building ablaze and put some of my personal belongings in the house, namely wallet, phone, and teeth, er a few of the nonfanged ones of course. I will be sure to scream as I enter to alert onlookers. While you two are on the way back to the dorm, this is important now, make an anonymous call to the police, claiming you saw your beloved pastor, Father Koln, running into a burning building to help some kids."

Before he turns to the house he hugs Clover, and then tightly embraces Ruby, an embrace that is more than telling of his feelings for her. "Goodbye, I will see you both again though, do not worry about me, I can and will take care of myself."


----------



## izillama

"Goodbye, I will see you both again though, do not worry about me, I can and will take care of myself."

Koln's hug had taken Clover by surprise. It was the first _friendly_ bodily contact she had had in over a week, and she had the feeling that he wasn't one to hand out hugs freely. She felt blessed. His subsequent hugging of Ruby stung her a little (if only because, in comparison, the one he had given Clover had seemed almost forced) but the vision of the two of them intertwined, even for just that one second, set Clover's ashen heart ablaze with a passion that she rarely seemed to feel anymore. That there was hope in the world yet: Even for the _damned_. 
She was suddenly apprehensive. As though Koln's final words boded ill. He _liked_ them too much, didn't he? He wouldn't do something silly like really _kill_ himself, would he?
Koln was already walking away when Clover found herself catching him by his shirt sleeve and tugging him back gently. He turned, and she wasn't sure what she saw in his face. Resolution? Remorse?
Regret?
It suddenly seemed imperative that she do something. That she _say_ something to make him promise to not do anything stupid! But she merely stood there and held his sleeve. Something made her deathly afraid to let go. She felt her lips part, "Don't..."
And then the words were gone, as intangile as the veil of smoke they were about to place over downtown Denver.  
She hoped he saw the pain on her face.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln starts towards the ladder but is stopped by Clover's firm grasp on his sleeve. Her words hurt, stung deeply. They both somehow knew... He knew he shouldn't have hugged them both, he should have just what he normally does and attacked some inanimate object while raving about Stephenie Meyer's Amish Conspiracy.
He looks back at her reassuringly. "Clover, you have to let me do this, I know what must be done. Now go, do what I said, I will see you both again, I promise! Time is short..." But it is of no use, Clover and Ruby just look at them, both hurt, both with pleading eyes... did they have any idea what he would have done to both of them if he wasn't a vampire?! Realizing that he's stuck, he finally says what he has to, "Look, I am not going to slay myself, alright? Now go, quickly, and call the police, I will see you both at the dorm."


----------



## ladyphoenix

The whole time, Ruby had been trying to be stone cold about the whole situation, but upon being embraced in Koln's hug, her interior cracked once again. It wasn't like his usual quick friendly hugs, it felt something more. She wondered if vampires were allowed this kind of brief happiness at all. She smile weakly and turned as Clover warned himonce again not to do anything rash. He assured them again and told them to leave immediately and call the police. 
A slow growl escapes Ruby's lips as she in turn gently takes Clover's hand and leads her outside the shabby apartment. Once outside, she makes her way to the bus stop, clenching her eyes tight so no red liquid can escape, a sign of her emotional weakness...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sits on the dirty floor of the apartment after making a little perimeter around him with the lighter fluid, the old wood is sure to go up quickly. A part of him hoped they did not leave, that they somehow knew that he was lying. However they trusted him, and knowing that he betrayed that trust hurts him incredibly; his hope rests in the fact that he won't be feeling anything soon.

He scoops Socrates out of his pocket, gently nuzzling him to his cheek and speaks, "Dirigé peu un. Ma raison a fui et vous aussi . Retournez au dortoir, la console Clover et Ruby... Ils en auront besoin.... Je sais, je sais! Je sais... Je suis désolé... Mais vous ne comprenez pas ?! J'ai échoué! Oui je sais que, ils se fient à moi et oui je sais qu'elle estime que la voie ... mais je suis seulement un fardeau à eux maintenant, une plaisanterie baisante, rien plus. Si je ne peux pas être le soldat de Dieu sur la Terre, je ne serais rien..."

Translation: Run little one. My reason has fled and so should you. Go back to the dorm, console Clover and Ruby... They will need it. ... I know, I know! I know... I am sorry...But do you not understand?! I failed! Yes I know that, they trust me, and yes I know she feels that way... but I am only a burden to them now, a ing joke, nothing more. If I cannot be God's soldier on Earth, I'd rather be nothing...

Socrates obeyingly scampers off outside through the window.

After three sparks the lighter starts, and Koln mutters to himself as he watches the dancing flame. "Comme Christ, je suis tombé une deuxième fois, mais à la différence de lui, il n'y aura pas de tiers. Mon destin est le Brasier, comme Dieu l'a Désiré. Je n'aurai jamais le pardon de Dieu; je prie seulement maintenant pour la clemence di Ruby and Clover, bien qu'ils ne puissent jamais comprendre... Je verrai eux tous les deux de nouveau, l'Enfer ne sera pas si mauvais avec Clover's l'amitié et Ruby's l'amour..."

Translation: "As Christ, I have fallen a second time, but unlike him, there will not be a third. My fate is the Inferno, as God has Willed it. I will never have God's forgiveness; I only pray now for Ruby's and Clover's mercy, though they may never understand... I will see them both again, Hell will not be so bad with Clover's friendship, and Ruby's love..." 

Koln sets the flame to the fluid and lays back with his arms crossed over his chest.

"Je ne serais rien..." (I would rather be nothing)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln winces in pain as the fire creeps closer. He shoots up at the pain and exclaims: "Ow! That hurt! Oh God, what was I thinking?! This would hurt like hell." He feels a small weight on his leg and looks down, seeing Socrates and stuffed-Socrates looking back at him. "Hm, think I need a few moments to collect my thoughts..." He sighs, about to lay back down to think, but he looks around at the collecting flames and figures that now may not be the best time.

Koln immediately gets to work, taking out his wallet, money, and leaving it behind along with his phone. He contemplates for a moment if he should also leave his hat but contemplates against it, it'd just become ash anyway. Before leaving he remembers to leave behind some teeth... gritting his teeth he smacks his face repeatedly into the hot floor until he feels a molar or two wiggle. He reaches into his own mouth, screaming in pain as he rips out one molar after another by the roots, dropping them onto the floor. It aches, but it's shortlived, as he feels new teeth start to regenerate; perhaps being a vampire is not so bad.

He then smiles and scoops up both Socrates and stuffed-Socrates, and scrambles the hell out of the apartment, out of the top window, down the ladder and into the night back to the bus stop to get back to the dorm.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln winces in pain as the fire creeps closer. He shoots up at the pain and exclaims: "Ow! That hurt! Oh God, what was I thinking?! This would hurt like hell." He feels a small weight on his leg and looks down, seeing Socrates and stuffed-Socrates looking back at him. "Hm, think I need a few moments to collect my thoughts..." He sighs, about to lay back down to think, but he looks around at the collecting flames and figures that now may not be the best time.
> 
> Koln immediately gets to work, taking out his wallet, money, and leaving it behind along with his phone. He contemplates for a moment if he should also leave his hat but contemplates against it, it'd just become ash anyway. Before leaving he remembers to leave behind some teeth... gritting his teeth he smacks his face repeatedly into the hot floor until he feels a molar or two wiggle. He reaches into his own mouth, screaming in pain as he rips out one molar after another by the roots, dropping them onto the floor. It aches, but it's shortlived, as he feels new teeth start to regenerate; perhaps being a vampire is not so bad.
> 
> He then smiles and scoops up both Socrates and stuffed-Socrates, and scrambles the hell out of the apartment, out of the top window, down the ladder and into the night back to the bus stop to get back to the dorm.




Just a second there! We need to make a roll here. Make a Will save with a -6 penalty. All vampires need to worry about the "red fear" and practically being engulfed in flames in a burning building makes you more than eligable


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Just a second there! We need to make a roll here. Make a Will save with a -6 penalty. All vampires need to worry about the "red fear" and practically being engulfed in flames in a burning building makes you more than eligable





Meh, way to kill the mood. Is there anything on my updated sheet that will help me with this roll? If not, the most I can get is a 14(?), which isn't very high. Also why would a vampire's will to leave be lessened by fire, which he should fear? I assume at the sight of fire, most vampires would be more than willing to bolt. 
Besides, Koln has been rasied his entire life around the idea of the Inferno. At this crucial moment, I think Koln's able to look at that fiery pit without fear.


----------



## izillama

Wow, the story's starting to run away again, lol. Btw, we only bought 2 lighters at the store. Not sure where you got the lighter fluid from. And why is Clover letting herself being dragged away by Ruby!? Eeeep! Let me go! 

Still in a daze from the sadness and fear of letting Koln walk into the building, Clover was suddenly surprised to find that Ruby had dragged her quite a few block away in the opposite direction. She stared at their conjoined hands, Ruby gripping her probably a little tighter than she normally would have. Ruby was _not_ happy, and the beginnings of red smudged on her face told Clover as much. 
No!
Clover stopped suddenly and abruptly and planted her feet stubbornly in the concrete. She mentally slapped herself a couple of times across the face to snap herself out of it.
"Whoa! Ruby, hang on! Are we _insane_? We just left a marginally unstable, possibly suicidally martyr-like vampire inside a wooden building with _lighters_. Why are we walking away!? I'm sorry, Ruby, but we _have_ to go back. And... oh _!_ Did he still have _Socrates_ with him!?"
*hyperventilating* 'Clover, calm down. Happy place. Go to your happy place...'
She began to tug Ruby in the other direction, back towards the building. But the girl's strength was much greater than her own. It was like trying to single-handedly hold back a rocket from launching to the moon!
*struggling to pull Ruby* "Ruby *tug*! Come on *tug*! We *tug*... have to *tug*... go _back_ *tug*!"
She only hoped they weren't too late!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Meh, way to kill the mood. Is there anything on my updated sheet that will help me with this roll? If not, the most I can get is a 14(?), which isn't very high. Also why would a vampire's will to leave be lessened by fire, which he should fear? I assume at the sight of fire, most vampires would be more than willing to bolt.
> Besides, Koln has been rasied his entire life around the idea of the Inferno. At this crucial moment, I think Koln's able to look at that fiery pit without fear.




It's a very important part of the game. Page 217 of the Vampire: The Masquerade original handbook goes over everything for the "red fear". Basically it is a good chance to roleplay a frenzy. It makes you run away from the fire and tear down anything and everything in your path. You get a +7 to Will now according to an updated sheet.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Grrr... Well thanks for checking, that +7 kinda frickin helps a lot!

Or at least that was the plan, while wiping the blood from his chin, Koln now sets to getting out of the building alive. He cannot care less about his own life, all that matters now is not letting down his friends.

Roll Dice
1d20-6+7 → [19,-6,7] = (20)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Grrr... Well thanks for checking, that +7 kinda frickin helps a lot!
> 
> Or at least that was the plan, while wiping the blood from his chin, Koln now sets to getting out of the building alive. He cannot care less about his own life, all that matters now is not letting down his friends.
> 
> Roll Dice
> 1d20-6+7 → [19,-6,7] = (20)
> Roll Lookup




As Koln is leaving the building he can't help but feel a strange sort of fear wellling up inside him. In life Koln would never fear the flames, or at least not in the way that he feels right now. It is an animalistic fear like a fight or flight sensation. Koln tries to fight it off and keep himself thinking logically. He manages to quell his fears and runs out of the building quickly. When he gets outside he can already see some people gathering at the front of the building, their scent of blood is strong and it reminds Koln of the previous fire he was in at Jacob Prestor's house.

Koln gets the Achievement: Allure of Flame - Resist frenzy from Rötschreck (worth 1xp).


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Wow, the story's starting to run away again, lol. Btw, we only bought 2 lighters at the store. Not sure where you got the lighter fluid from. And why is Clover letting herself being dragged away by Ruby!? Eeeep! Let me go!
> 
> Still in a daze from the sadness and fear of letting Koln walk into the building, Clover was suddenly surprised to find that Ruby had dragged her quite a few block away in the opposite direction. She stared at their conjoined hands, Ruby gripping her probably a little tighter than she normally would have. Ruby was _not_ happy, and the beginnings of red smudged on her face told Clover as much.
> No!
> Clover stopped suddenly and abruptly and planted her feet stubbornly in the concrete. She mentally slapped herself a couple of times across the face to snap herself out of it.
> "Whoa! Ruby, hang on! Are we _insane_? We just left a marginally unstable, possibly suicidally martyr-like vampire inside a wooden building with _lighters_. Why are we walking away!? I'm sorry, Ruby, but we _have_ to go back. And... oh _!_ Did he still have _Socrates_ with him!?"
> *hyperventilating* 'Clover, calm down. Happy place. Go to your happy place...'
> She began to tug Ruby in the other direction, back towards the building. But the girl's strength was much greater than her own. It was like trying to single-handedly hold back a rocket from launching to the moon!
> *struggling to pull Ruby* "Ruby *tug*! Come on *tug*! We *tug*... have to *tug*... go _back_ *tug*!"
> She only hoped they weren't too late!



Ruby felt like she was in a trance the entire time walking back to the bus. All of a sudden, she felt a small pull at her arm. Why are we walking away!? I'm sorry, Ruby, but we have to go back. Clover frantically called to her while trying to mover her back towards the building. She clenched her teeth in frustration, perhaps she was right. "Ok, lets go.." She reluctantly said and began running back towards the building just to be sure everything happened to plan.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby felt like she was in a trance the entire time walking back to the bus. All of a sudden, she felt a small pull at her arm. Why are we walking away!? I'm sorry, Ruby, but we have to go back. Clover frantically called to her while trying to mover her back towards the building. She clenched her teeth in frustration, perhaps she was right. "Ok, lets go.." She reluctantly said and began running back towards the building just to be sure everything happened to plan.




Yay, now we know what's going on 

Clover and Ruby head back to where the abandoned building is, or rather was. They can already start to smell the smoke as they head past the convenience store and the pawn shop again.  You both get the strange feeling you are being watched, maybe even followed. Any alleyway could be hiding a predator.

You are about a block away from the building and can see the smoke rising and the glow of the flames at the end of the street. You stop in your tracks when you hear laughter coming from behind you. You turn around to see two dark figures behind you. They step out from the shadows and you can immediately tell that they are indeed vampires. They are both average height men with long trench coats on.

"Here they are just like Rodger said. You sure don't hide yourselves well do you?" one of them says.

The other one pulls a tire iron out from his jacket and says "Now come quietly and maybe Edward won't kill you."

Roll initiative


----------



## ladyphoenix

1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1997882/">1d20+3=10</a>
Ruby steps in front of Clover as her own shield. She narrows her eyes at the two threatening men. "What does he want with us?" she demanded in a low tone.


----------



## izillama

'Oh _perfect.'
_Clover let Ruby step protectively in front of her, though she herself began to stare down the two men like a snake charmer to a cobra. The problem with Koln suddenly seemed as harmless as a bunny rabbit compared to these two! But she stayed calm.
Don't show them fear._
'_Darn it, I _really_ need to start carrying that violin case around. And maybe my taser?'
1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12)
Initiative roll (we are doomed, huh?)

PS- Sarah, we could always make a run for it and at least lead them away from the building so that Koln has a chance to get away. Maybe we could outrun them


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln stumbles away into a near alley, laughing silently to himself. "Heh, it's over.. all over, we will no longer be hunted... We will be at peace, us and Socrates..." He is about to continue his sprint to the bus stop when he hears some familiar voices. He walks to the other end of the alley and finds Ruby and Clover facing two assailants. By the look of their aura Koln immediately knows they are a threat. For a moment or two Koln debates helping them, his nerves are weak after facing the Inferno and he is so hungry for blood. He then growls to himself, his fists balling up angrily, and thinks: 'Why the Devil are they still here?! To check up on me?! Don't they get it, I am worthless! Damn us all! Now I run the risk of being seen, and all of that was for nothing! I might even be wanted for arson! Grr, not again!'

With that, Koln turns, about to walk back to the bus stop until he hears the name "Edward." With that he rushes up from behind the two and cracks his whip upon the pavement. ((That's right, cue Koln's music here))

"Mon Dieu! I knew it! That Edward, aka to all those disillusioned souls 'Mr. Perfect!' There is no perfection in being a dependent leech upon the living! For being agents in the conspiracy against God's Creation, and comrades in Stephenie Meyer's nefarious plot to recruit impressionable cute Amish girls for her scheme, I have no choice but to condemn you two villainous heretics to execution by beheading and flame. Make your peace with the Lord now."

((Er, to clarify, Koln is talking to the two agents of Edward, not Clover and Ruby here, he hasn't gone that insane yet))

Roll initiative
1d20+2 → [1,2] = (3) 
Roll Lookup 

((ok.. I go last.))


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*

Well, I was kind of planning on it beign just the girls and everyone else thought Koln was dead but this works too...

Vampire 1 Initiative Roll  
1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)

Vampire 2 Initiative Roll 
1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19) 
So here's the turn order:

Vampire 1 - 23
Vampire 2 - 19
Clover - 12
Ruby - 10
Koln - 3

Koln
[sblock]
If you actually want to take the time to look at their auras you can spend your first turn to do so. You never know what it could reveal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Vampire 1 - 23
> Vampire 2 - 19
> Clover - 12
> Ruby - 10
> Koln - 3
> [/sblock]




and the long awaited fight beings!

The first vampire steps in and tries to grab Ruby wrestling her off her feet.

Grapple Check
1d20+4 → [10,4] = (14)
Ruby's opposing check
1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11) 


The vampire manages to pull Ruby off her feet grabbing her from behind in a sort of bear-hug hold.

The vampire2 steps in a swings the tire iron at Ruby.

Vampire2 Attack  
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
The tire iron cracks Ruby across the face.

Damage  
1d6+3 → [2,3] = (5)

Ruby takes 5 (bashing) damage.

Here's the map

Clover's turn


----------



## izillama

*Insert Clover's OMGWTF face here*

What kind of roll would I make to try and wrestle the tire iron out of the guy's hand?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> *Insert Clover's OMGWTF face here*
> 
> What kind of roll would I make to try and wrestle the tire iron out of the guy's hand?




Standard (attack); Attack of Opportunity:Yes

You and an adjacent target make opposed attack rolls with your respective weapons. (You must use a melee weapon to attempt a disarm.) If the weapons are different sizes, the character with the larger weapon gets a bonus on the attack roll of +4 for each difference in size category.
If the target is using a weapon in two hands, she gets an additional +4 bonus. If you beat the target, the target is disarmed. If you attempted
the disarm action unarmed, you now have the weapon. Otherwise, it drops to the ground at the target’s feet. If you fail, the target may make an attempt to disarm you as an immediate, free action.


----------



## izillama

In other words... Clover has no weapon so she can't attempt a disarm?


----------



## izillama

Clover felt a scream try and escape her lips as she watched Ruby get hurt, but no sound came. Instead, she felt herself jump forward and make a grab for the tire iron that had harmed her friend. How dare they!?

1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20) 
Wrestle the tire iron from the vampire so that I can give them a taste of their own medicine! (lol, what with my measly +1 strength modifier...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover felt a scream try and escape her lips as she watched Ruby get hurt, but no sound came. Instead, she felt herself jump forward and make a grab for the tire iron that had harmed her friend. How dare they!?
> 
> 1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
> Wrestle the tire iron from the vampire so that I can give them a taste of their own medicine! (lol, what with my measly +1 strength modifier...)




The vampire laughs as he hits Ruby in the face with the tire iron. He holds it up in the air as he does so giving Clover the chance to grab it and try to wrestle it out of his hand.

Opposing Attack Roll
1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)

Clover manages to grab the tire iron out of his hand. "What the...hey give that back!" he yells angrily.

Mapy Map Map


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The vampire laughs as he hits Ruby in the face with the tire iron. He holds it up in the air as he does so giving Clover the chance to grab it and try to wrestle it out of his hand.
> 
> Opposing Attack Roll
> 1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)
> 
> Clover manages to grab the tire iron out of his hand. "What the...hey give that back!" he yells angrily.
> 
> Mapy Map Map



Ruby winced as the tire iron cruelly slammed into her face. She yelped and then snarled back at the vampire in front of her. She laughed again as Clover outsmarted him by snatching that horrible thing. 
Ruby now though the other vampire was being a little too cozy with his hug and decided to try to end it before he gets frisky.

Ruby Backwards Headbutt!!
1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2001674/">1d20 3=14</a>
added feat improved attack +4= 18 total

Damage
[1,3] = (4)
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2001684/">1d3 3=4</a>


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby winced as the tire iron cruelly slammed into her face. She yelped and then snarled back at the vampire in front of her. She laughed again as Clover outsmarted him by snatching that horrible thing.
> Ruby now though the other vampire was being a little too cozy with his hug and decided to try to end it before he gets frisky.
> 
> Ruby Backwards Headbutt!!
> 1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2001674/">1d20 3=14</a>
> added feat improved attack +4= 18 total
> 
> Damage
> [1,3] = (4)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2001684/">1d3 3=4</a>




You need to do a grapple check instead of a normal attack. You add your grapple midifier to your roll. Feel better!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln feels a bit hurt by the other vampires' lack of attention after his dramatic entrance with theme music. He grumbles and crosses his arms like a frusterated child, "Well fine! I don't want to dirty my hands with the likes of you two anyway. When I was a child I was told of vampires with an air of culture and intelligence about them. Legendary figures with castles, libraries, cloaks, and armed with rapiers. Instead I find myself being confronted by two vampires in street clothes armed with... is that a tire-iron? Ok, a tire iron."

Again Koln is ignored as the vampires attack, seeing Ruby struck sends him into a rage, his fist loudly punching a nearby wall, leaving a bloody imprint as Koln measures up his prey from under the brim of his hat. Checking their Auras!

Feel better sarahchan! You're in Father Koln's prayers, Amish or not!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You need to do a grapple check instead of a normal attack. You add your grapple midifier to your roll. Feel better!



1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)
Roll Lookup
Grapple check, it its the right number
Thank you, almost done with the cold hopefully = )


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby winced as the tire iron cruelly slammed into her face. She yelped and then snarled back at the vampire in front of her. She laughed again as Clover outsmarted him by snatching that horrible thing.
> Ruby now though the other vampire was being a little too cozy with his hug and decided to try to end it before he gets frisky.
> 
> Ruby Backwards Headbutt!!
> 1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2001674/">1d20 3=14</a>
> added feat improved attack +4= 18 total
> 
> Damage
> [1,3] = (4)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2001684/">1d3 3=4</a>




Actually, so as not to hold up the game for something so trival I'll just take the 11 you rolled and add your grapple mod to it. So now it is this:

11+5=16

Vampire1 Opposing Grapple  
1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18)

Ruby struggles but fails to break free from the vampire's hold on her.


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2002704/* 

*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln feels a bit hurt by the other vampires' lack of attention after his dramatic entrance with theme music. He grumbles and crosses his arms like a frusterated child, "Well fine! I don't want to dirty my hands with the likes of you two anyway. When I was a child I was told of vampires with an air of culture and intelligence about them. Legendary figures with castles, libraries, cloaks, and armed with rapiers. Instead I find myself being confronted by two vampires in street clothes armed with... is that a tire-iron? Ok, a tire iron."
> 
> Again Koln is ignored as the vampires attack, seeing Ruby struck sends him into a rage, his fist loudly punching a nearby wall, leaving a bloody imprint as Koln measures up his prey from under the brim of his hat. Checking their Auras!
> 
> Feel better sarahchan! You're in Father Koln's prayers, Amish or not!




The two vampires see Koln staring at them. They look at each other and shrug.

Koln
[sblock]
Both of their auras are a pale form of this color:
*Dark or muddy blue:* Fear of the future; fear of self-expression; fear of facing or speaking the truth.
Koln does not sense any incredibly evil influence over them to explain their violent actions. It gives him the same feeling he felt when fighting the street punks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*

Vampire1 shifts Ruby to the ground to pin her down making her immobile.


Here are some grapple rules if you are confused. Anyone who doesn't want to use their grapple mod can use Escape Artist to get out of a grapple (for Ruby it doesn't matter). The Map hasn't changed but Vampire1 would be inside Ruby's space.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*

Vampire2 swings his fists at Clover angrily. "I'll teach you to snatch things from me!"

Vampire2 Attack
1d20+6 → [13,6] = (19) 
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15) 


One of his punches connects with Clover's face but the other misses her as she moves to avoid it.

Damage
1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6) 




Clover takes 6 (bashing) damage.

I never went over it in detail but click here for regeneration rules.

Clover's turn


----------



## izillama

Before she even had a chance to think, Clover suddenly found herself in possession of the tire iron which had harmed her friend. She clenched the cold steel in her hands in surprise: as though she had no idea what to do now that she had actually gotten the thing. And really, did anyone (least of all herself!) ever actually _expect_ her to have been able to snatch the thing? 
In her moment of awe over finally having done something right, she suddenly watched in horror as Ruby was wrestled to the ground. And then,
_BAM!_
Clover recoiled in shock as the other vampire began moving at her angrily and punching wildly. One fist managed to hit her, and she narrowly avoided another as she moved out of the raging vampire's way. 
She was now closer to Ruby and her assailant. Though she was still angry at the one that had punched her, she realized that it was imperative that she do something to help (especially since Koln seemed to be blankly standing off to one side and idly punching the wall for no apparent reason other than to kill him).
'He chooses the _worst_ times to embrace his insanity!'
She jumped at Ruby's attacker, tire iron high above her head and ready to do some serious damage to his pretty little pearly whites!

1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
Taking a swing at Ruby's attacker (I think I rolled correctly... I added the attack bonus as if this were a violin case, since I'm sure that a tire iron does more damage than a violin case)

1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)
And its accompanying damage


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



izillama said:


> Before she even had a chance to think, Clover suddenly found herself in possession of the tire iron which had harmed her friend. She clenched the cold steel in her hands in surprise: as though she had no idea what to do now that she had actually gotten the thing. And really, did anyone (least of all herself!) ever actually _expect_ her to have been able to snatch the thing?
> In her moment of awe over finally having done something right, she suddenly watched in horror as Ruby was wrestled to the ground. And then,
> _BAM!_
> Clover recoiled in shock as the other vampire began moving at her angrily and punching wildly. One fist managed to hit her, and she narrowly avoided another as she moved out of the raging vampire's way.
> She was now closer to Ruby and her assailant. Though she was still angry at the one that had punched her, she realized that it was imperative that she do something to help (especially since Koln seemed to be blankly standing off to one side and idly punching the wall for no apparent reason other than to kill him).
> 'He chooses the _worst_ times to embrace his insanity!'
> She jumped at Ruby's attacker, tire iron high above her head and ready to do some serious damage to his pretty little pearly whites!
> 
> 1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
> Taking a swing at Ruby's attacker (I think I rolled correctly... I added the attack bonus as if this were a violin case, since I'm sure that a tire iron does more damage than a violin case)
> 
> 1d4+1 → [1,1] = (2)
> And its accompanying damage




It's the right bonus but tire irons do 1d6 damage so I'll make the roll here.

Clover's Damage Roll
1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)

Vampire1 takes 4 (bashing) damage.

The vampire growls as Clover strikes him on the back of the skull with the tire iron.* 

*

Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Grapple roll
1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10) (damn)
Roll Lookup

Ruby panicked a bit after being wrestled to the ground. She struggles to break free.
"as much fun as this is, I'd really like to get up now" she grumbled sarcastically.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Grapple roll
> 1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10) (damn)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Ruby panicked a bit after being wrestled to the ground. She struggles to break free.
> "as much fun as this is, I'd really like to get up now" she grumbled sarcastically.




Opposing Grapple
1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12) 


"Nope!" says the vampire as he keeps Ruby pinned down.

Koln's turn


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln angrily barks at the vampire that's pinning Ruby, "The lady kindly asked for you to let her up, NOW GET THE  OFF OF HER!!" Screw auras, Koln knows all he needs to know just by looking at them. For being vampires they deserve eternal damnation, for hurting his friends Koln will see to it personally that their passageway to the Inferno is as brutal and painful as possible.

Koln runs and gives a very hard low roundhouse kick for the vampire's head.

Roll:
1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23) 
Roll Lookup 

Damage:
1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln angrily barks at the vampire that's pinning Ruby, "The lady kindly asked for you to let her up, NOW GET THE  OFF OF HER!!" Screw auras, Koln knows all he needs to know just by looking at them. For being vampires they deserve eternal damnation, for hurting his friends Koln will see to it personally that their passageway to the Inferno is as brutal and painful as possible.
> 
> Koln runs and gives a very hard low roundhouse kick for the vampire's head.
> 
> Roll:
> 1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage:
> 1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6)
> Roll Lookup




I take it this is using the "charge" action so +2 to attack -2 to defense.

Vampire1 takes 6 (bashing) damage. He's taken 10 damage so far.

As much as the vampire would revel in pummeling Ruby into the ground he can see that he is a sitting duck and that it's time to take action. He gets up off Ruby freeing her. He looks at Koln and snarls "I will turn you to dust pal!"

He moves next to the trash can (giving Koln an attack of opportunity).

Vampire1 uses blood buff (+4 STR)

The vampire picks up the trash can and smashes it into Koln.

Attack Roll
1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)

Damage
1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)

Koln soaks 2 damage and takes 9 (bashing) damage.

The vampire smashes the garbage can into Koln's face leaving a dent in the can and knocking out some of his remaining teeth.

Koln needs to make an attack of opportunity which would just be a normal unarmed attack.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*

Vampire2 sees that Ruby is now free and withdraws back to not leave himself open to being attacked from 2 angles.

here is the updated map.

Clover's turn.​


----------



## izillama

'Eep! This is nuts! That's it. No more being nice!'
With Ruby still on the ground, Clover was in a direct line of sight with the first vampire, who had just crushed a trashcan over Koln's head. Time to do what she did best!
She barked, hoping to get his attention, "Hey, ugly!"
Then, when their eyes met, she Commanded, "SIT!"

PS- if I can do it all in this turn, I'd like to 1) Command, 2) Use a fortitude buff, and 3) possibly hand the tire iron over to Ruby who can actually do some damage ^.^*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



izillama said:


> 'Eep! This is nuts! That's it. No more being nice!'
> With Ruby still on the ground, Clover was in a direct line of sight with the first vampire, who had just crushed a trashcan over Koln's head. Time to do what she did best!
> She barked, hoping to get his attention, "Hey, ugly!"
> Then, when their eyes met, she Commanded, "SIT!"
> 
> PS- if I can do it all in this turn, I'd like to 1) Command, 2) Use a fortitude buff, and 3) possibly hand the tire iron over to Ruby who can actually do some damage ^.^*




You can use Command and Fortitude but Command is a standard action and so is giving an item to someone so you can't do both of those in a turn.

Vampire1 Will Save
 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)

The vampire seems unaffected by Clover's Command.

Clover uses 1 blood point for Fortitude. She has 6 blood points.


----------



## izillama

I think the vampire re-rolled 
Cheater!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby used blood buff -1 Bloodpoint, +4 strength=21
Ruby is overjoyed that Koln was not a victim to the deadly flames. "Koln, you came back!!" she joyfully called out. That joy soon turned to rage when she witnessed a flying trash can slamming into his head.
She glares at vampire 1 menacingly and hulks up, ready to charge full force with a haymaker.
(+2 attack - 2 defense charge roll plus + 4 enhanced natural attck, phew, i think its + 6 all together,I dont know how the strength will factor into all of this but lets find out shall we hehe)


Ruby haymaker Smash!!
1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23) (holy s_h_i_t_!!)
Roll Lookup
23+6(extra)=29


Damage
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2005488/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby used blood buff -1 Bloodpoint, +4 strength=21
> Ruby is overjoyed that Koln was not a victim to the deadly flames. "Koln, you came back!!" she joyfully called out. That joy soon turned to rage when she witnessed a flying trash can slamming into his head.
> She glares at vampire 1 menacingly and hulks up, ready to charge full force with a haymaker.
> (+2 attack - 2 defense charge roll plus + 4 enhanced natural attck, phew, i think its + 6 all together,I dont know how the strength will factor into all of this but lets find out shall we hehe)
> 
> 
> Ruby haymaker Smash!!
> 1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23) (holy s_h_i_t_!!)
> Roll Lookup
> 23+6(extra)=29
> 
> 
> Damage
> 1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
> Roll Lookup




You can't actually charge because you need at least 10ft between you and the opponent and you only have 5 to work with but it's a high roll so it would hit no matter what. We don't do critical effects for unarmed unfortunately, just x2 damage.

Ruby takes a 5 foot step in and clocks the vampire right in the face putting a nice imprint of her fist into the guy's face.

Vampire1 takes 10 (bashing) damage. He's taken 14 damage so far.

Updated Map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln grins at the unknown vampire beside him, the corners of his mouth are red. "Fitting, for a piece of trash to attack with a garbage can." Koln spits out before smashing his assailant with an elbow.

Attack of opportunity
Roll
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16) 
Roll Lookup 

If hit, Damage:
1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6) 
Roll Lookup

If I understand this correctly, if this was my attack of oppurtunity, would it now go back to the fighting order and be my turn to attack again? If so, I unfortunately will not be able to post my next move until early tomorrow morning. I am heading out for the evening, getting a little bite to drink *evil laugh*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln grins at the unknown vampire beside him, the corners of his mouth are red. "Fitting, for a piece of trash to attack with a garbage can." Koln spits out before smashing his assailant with an elbow.
> 
> Attack of opportunity
> Roll
> 1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> If hit, Damage:
> 1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> If I understand this correctly, if this was my attack of oppurtunity, would it now go back to the fighting order and be my turn to attack again? If so, I unfortunately will not be able to post my next move until early tomorrow morning. I am heading out for the evening, getting a little bite to drink *evil laugh*




Yes, the turn order goes back to normal with Koln's turn again after Ruby hit Vampire1.

A swing and a miss!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln misses with the elbow, but swings the arm back, delivering a rough backfist to the side of the vampire's head.

Roll
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22) 
Roll Lookup 

Damage
1d3+4 → [1,4] = (5) 
Roll Lookup

What's the stats for my whip again? Really could use my updated char sheet if available.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln misses with the elbow, but swings the arm back, delivering a rough backfist to the side of the vampire's head.
> 
> Roll
> 1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage
> 1d3+4 → [1,4] = (5)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> What's the stats for my whip again? Really could use my updated char sheet if available.




I sent you all your latest character sheets. Nobody responded so I never knew if you got them. If you didn't get yours then let me know. Whip is 1d2+4 non-lethal damage. You do more damage with your fists although that's technically non-lethal too. 

Koln's backfist hits the vampire on the side of the head.

Vampire1 takes 5 damage. He's taken 19 damage so far.

Koln's Regeneration
1d4 → [2] = (2)

Koln regains 2 hp. He's at 31 now.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Tale_Weaver said:


> I sent you all your latest character sheets. Nobody responded so I never knew if you got them. If you didn't get yours then let me know. Whip is 1d2+4 non-lethal damage. You do more damage with your fists although that's technically non-lethal too.
> 
> Koln's backfist hits the vampire on the side of the head.
> 
> Vampire1 takes 5 damage. He's taken 19 damage so far.
> 
> Koln's Regeneration
> 1d4 → [2] = (2)
> 
> Koln regains 2 hp. He's at 31 now.




Vampire1 Regeneration
2d4 → [3,4] = (7)

Vampire1 regains 7hp. He's down to 12 damage now.



"Time to get serious" the vampire says as he takes out a pair of brass knuckles and puts them to use against Koln.

Vampire1 Attack
1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21) 
1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)

The vampire gives Koln a one-two punch with the brass knuckles.

Vampire1 Damage
1d3+5 → [2,5] = (7) 
1d3+5 → [2,5] = (7)

Koln soaks 2 damage from each attack (4 total) and takes 10 (bashing) damage. He's at 21hp.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*

Vampire2 takes out a small pistol and fires at Ruby.

Vampire2 Attack
1d20 → [17] = (17) 


The shot hits Ruby (just made it!) the bullet piercing through her torso.

Damage
2d4 → [2,4] = (6) 


Ruby takes 6 (piercing) damage. She is at 39hp.

The map is still the same.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Wait, did I just get punched twice in one turn by one vampire?! Can Koln do that next time? He does have two hands afterall.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Wait, did I just get punched twice in one turn by one vampire?! Can Koln do that next time? He does have two hands afterall.




Yes, as long as your base attack is over 3 you can attack twice with your fists and fist weapons.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yes, as long as your base attack is over 3 you can attack twice with your fists and fist weapons.




Thanks for letting me know... after getting pummeled. I also found my updated character sheet! I actually get +7 to unarmed attacks instead of 6 >,<. Anyway, Clover's turn! I think...


----------



## izillama

omg, Asking Clover to fight is like asking a house cat to do the job of a guard dog. >.<

Am I still fortitude buffed at this point?


----------



## izillama

Ok, here we go!

Clover didn't have time to register shock at watching Ruby get shot. She was far too angry. This had to end. _Now_.
She charged at the vampire who had shot at Ruby, getting right up in his face and attempting to grapple the gun from his cold, uncaring fingers. "You heartless BASTARD!"

1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
Wrestle the gun from his hands!

And, if I get it...

"Koln! Ruby! Let's _go_!" And Clover bolted like hell.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



izillama said:


> Ok, here we go!
> 
> Clover didn't have time to register shock at watching Ruby get shot. She was far too angry. This had to end. _Now_.
> She charged at the vampire who had shot at Ruby, getting right up in his face and attempting to grapple the gun from his cold, uncaring fingers. "You heartless BASTARD!"
> 
> 1d20+4 → [18,4] = (22)
> Wrestle the gun from his hands!
> 
> And, if I get it...
> 
> "Koln! Ruby! Let's _go_!" And Clover bolted like hell.




Opposing Disarm Roll
1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)

Clover somehow manages to get yet another weapon from the vampires! 

"Koln! Ruby! Let's _go_!" Clover yells to the rest as she takes off into the night.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Opposing Disarm Roll
> 1d20+6 → [6,6] = (12)
> 
> Clover somehow manages to get yet another weapon from the vampires!
> 
> "Koln! Ruby! Let's _go_!" Clover yells to the rest as she takes off into the night.



Ruby's eyes widen in horror as the gun is produced from the other vampire's hand. She tried to move in time but the bullet ripped through her. A burning pinch burst through her body and she buckled over in instinct. She looked at herself and realized that it wasn't as lethal afterall. 
She was still in shock at that moment until seeing Clover lunge herself at the vampire, grappling for the weapon. She shouted at her and Koln to leave. Ruby hissed through her fangs and sprinted in a full retreat after Clover. Something inside Ruby drew herself like a magnet to Clover, especially now, and she could not let her leave on her own....


----------



## Strider_Koln

By the smell of the gunpowder, the type typically emitted from bargain-brand 9mm rounds, that the ammo they were using wasn't anything special and that Ruby would be fine. Koln was more upset at the loud noise of the gun, after going through all of that the last thing he needs is for people to witness Koln alive and well. Fortunately, Clover was able to seize the weapon.

Koln stands ready to continue the fight until Clover bolts with Ruby after her. Koln just shrugs, ready to take on both vampires himself, that is until he hears sirens in the far distance; the police are coming. Cursing under his breath he's tempted to ask the other vampires for their contact info so they could reschedule the duel, but he did not want to waste any time. Koln sighs and runs after the two girls.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> By the smell of the gunpowder, the type typically emitted from bargain-brand 9mm rounds, that the ammo they were using wasn't anything special and that Ruby would be fine. Koln was more upset at the loud noise of the gun, after going through all of that the last thing he needs is for people to witness Koln alive and well. Fortunately, Clover was able to seize the weapon.
> 
> Koln stands ready to continue the fight until Clover bolts with Ruby after her. Koln just shrugs, ready to take on both vampires himself, that is until he hears sirens in the far distance; the police are coming. Cursing under his breath he's tempted to ask the other vampires for their contact info so they could reschedule the duel, but he did not want to waste any time. Koln sighs and runs after the two girls.




The two vampires look at each other confused as the trio flees. They are about to run after them when they hear sirens off in the distance coming down the street in the direction of the burning building. "Oh ! Run man!" one of them says as they disappear into a nearby alleyway.

You all make it all the way to the bus stop before you even look back. You are not tired at all despite the fact that you had run quite fast for quite a distance. Your wounds have also closed up including the gunshot wound that Ruby suffered. You get on the last bus back to the school and think about tonight's events. There are some people on the bus and you hear one stranger say to another "Did you hear? There was a huge fire down the road from the mall! They say someone might have been inside!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"How are you feeling Ruby? You're a vampire, but being shot still hurts... you took it pretty well it seems"

Koln hears the others talking on the bus and whispers to Clover, "Once we get back to the dorm, use the payphone outside and play an anonymous call in your sweetest voice telling the police that you think you saw your dear heroic priest, Father Koln, running into the building to rescue what he thought was children inside. By the way, the gun you have, it's a Smith and Wesson model 10 revolver, it's accurate but mediocre stopping power, sturdy though and reliable. Still, I'd feel comfortable using it over my current weapon, a whip. Would you like to trade back at the dorm?"


----------



## izillama

O.O
A dazed look was frozen on Clover's face as the bus bumped along back to school. She was certain that she didn't quite look sane at this point. But then (somehow) she had just managed to walk onto the bus with a tire iron in one hand and a gun in the other. How she had pulled that one off she would never know. Oh well. Good going poetic license. 
"...gun you have, it's a Ruger P85, it's accurate but mediocre stopping power, sturdy though. Still, I'd feel comfortable using it over my current weapon, a whip. Would you like to trade back at the dorm?"
Koln was speaking again. She slowly turned her head to acknowledge that she had heard him. She nodded, though she had no idea what she would do with a whip. She really needed to ask Koln and Ruby to teach her some sort of martial arts.
That battle had been a disaster!
She was so pathetic.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round...*



izillama said:


> O.O
> A dazed look was frozen on Clover's face as the bus bumped along back to school. She was certain that she didn't quite look sane at this point. But then (somehow) she had just managed to walk onto the bus with a tire iron in one hand and a gun in the other. How she had pulled that one off she would never know. Oh well. Good going poetic license.
> "...gun you have, it's a Ruger P85, it's accurate but mediocre stopping power, sturdy though. Still, I'd feel comfortable using it over my current weapon, a whip. Would you like to trade back at the dorm?"
> Koln was speaking again. She slowly turned her head to acknowledge that she had heard him. She nodded, though she had no idea what she would do with a whip. She really needed to ask Koln and Ruby to teach her some sort of martial arts.
> That battle had been a disaster!
> She was so pathetic.




It can be assumed that Clover would have the common sense to put the weapons away before boarding the bus. Also *ahem* the gun is a step down from a 9mm, it's your typical .38 "saturday night special", it does 2d4 damage and there are 6 bullets in it currently. 

You all arrive at the school without incident and make your way back to campus. It is 2am and most of the people walking on campus are groups of party goers returning from their late night adventures.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby rubbed the spot where the bullet wound was earlier as she walked with Clover and Koln. "I'm just glad we are safe and sound at this point. We should be fine for now, including that painful bullet. I have never seen a gun before outside the village. Guns are frowned upon immensely, the harvesters of death..." She looked at them both. "That was probably one of the scariest moments of my life, or new life.." She felt even more paler from her own emotions, rather than her wounds and lifted a hand to her forehead. "Thank you for grabbing the gun away Clover, I don't know when I would have snapped out of it," she said forcing a weak smile.


----------



## izillama

'Oh!'
"Thank you for grabbing the gun away Clover, I don't know when I would have snapped out of..." Clover held up a finger to silence Ruby. The group stopped.
'Oops, almost forgot.'
Clover jogged over to the nearest payphone, inserting a couple of quarters.
_Ring Ring_
"911, what is your emergency?"
Clover took a deep, simpering breath, then spoke hysterically, sobbing, "I-I..."
"Calm down, ma'am. What is your emergency?"
"F-Father Koln! I-I'm sorry I didn't call sooner. The shock! I-I..."
"All right, I'm going to need you to calm down. Now, what happened?"
"Downtown! There was a building on fire. And my priest, Father Koln... he ran _inside_!"
"I'm sorry, you said he went _inside_ of the building?"
"Yes! I-I think he heard a kid inside. A little voice. And he ran inside to save her! Oh my god. Oh my god...."
"Ma'am, calm down."
"Oh my... I-I'm sorry. But, he hasn't come out yet! I think he's still in there!"
"All right, ma'am. Stay on the line with me. I'm going to need your name and telephone..."
"Please! The fire is getting bigger! He... *dramatic shrieking* An explosion! Oh my god. Oh my god!"
"Ma'am. Can you give me a cross street?"
"Help him! The building's collapsing!"
"I'm going to need you to calm down. Now, where are...?"
"The building's collapsing! Help him! Help Father Koln!"
_click_
...
Clover composed herself then slowly turned to her friends, sheepish, "Heh... there ya go, Koln. You're dead now." ^.^*

PS- Why are there still 6 bullets in a 6 magazine gun that has already been shot?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> 'Oh!'
> "Thank you for grabbing the gun away Clover, I don't know when I would have snapped out of..." Clover held up a finger to silence Ruby. The group stopped.
> 'Oops, almost forgot.'
> Clover jogged over to the nearest payphone, inserting a couple of quarters.
> _Ring Ring_
> "911, what is your emergency?"
> Clover took a deep, simpering breath, then spoke hysterically, sobbing, "I-I..."
> "Calm down, ma'am. What is your emergency?"
> "F-Father Koln! I-I'm sorry I didn't call sooner. The shock! I-I..."
> "All right, I'm going to need you to calm down. Now, what happened?"
> "Downtown! There was a building on fire. And my priest, Father Koln... he ran _inside_!"
> "I'm sorry, you said he went _inside_ of the building?"
> "Yes! I-I think he heard a kid inside. A little voice. And he ran inside to save her! Oh my god. Oh my god...."
> "Ma'am, calm down."
> "Oh my... I-I'm sorry. But, he hasn't come out yet! I think he's still in there!"
> "All right, ma'am. Stay on the line with me. I'm going to need your name and telephone..."
> "Please! The fire is getting bigger! He... *dramatic shrieking* An explosion! Oh my god. Oh my god!"
> "Ma'am. Can you give me a cross street?"
> "Help him! The building's collapsing!"
> "I'm going to need you to calm down. Now, where are...?"
> "The building's collapsing! Help him! Help Father Koln!"
> _click_
> ...
> Clover composed herself then slowly turned to her friends, sheepish, "Heh... there ya go, Koln. You're dead now." ^.^*
> 
> PS- Why are there still 6 bullets in a 6 magazine gun that has already been shot?




6 in the revolver and 1 in the chamber? Anyway, the police would already know that there is a fire going on but ok now they know that there was someone in there.

You all head back to the dorm and breath a sigh of relief (especially Koln) that you made it back alive.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln slowly opens the fridge. ((How much blood is stocked in there?))

"By the way Clover, you really need to learn how to punch, you're going to hurt your wrists swinging like that. When you jab, fire from your shoulder, and if you throw a strong right, put your hips into it, and in your stance you should have most of your weight on your back foot, I'll show you what I mean some other time... I'm sorry if I worried you two earlier..for a moment I did consider erasing my utter joke of an existence. Sometimes you just wonder, I think everyone does at some point, wouldn't it be great today if I was nothing?"


----------



## izillama

"I'm sorry if I worried you two earlier..for a moment I did consider erasing my utter joke of an existence. Sometimes you just wonder, I think everyone does at some point, wouldn't it be great today if I was nothing?"
Clover turned her eyes slowly to Ruby, waiting for the water-works to start. 
What a damned egotistical comment to make! But who would she be to call Koln selfish? Just a week ago, she had thought exactly the same. 
Who knows. 
Maybe she still did. 
She was just a pathetic vampire. She couldn't fight. She couldn't do _anything_ without leaning on Koln and Ruby as a crutch. 
Totally useless.
Koln offering to teach her how to punch was a blessing. But that didn't change the fact that he had stupidly thrown out such an off-handed comment. 
'Whatever, how much could it possibly hurt him?'
In anger (to punish him for selfishness, to test her patheticness, just for fun) she drew back her hand and punched out hard at Koln, aiming for his gut.

 1d20+1 → [14,1] = (15)
Punchy punch! ^.^

btw- there are two blood packs in the fridge


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> 'Whatever, how much could it possibly hurt him?'
> In anger (to punish him for selfishness, to test her patheticness, just for fun) she drew back her hand and punched out hard at Koln, aiming for his gut.
> 
> 1d20+1 → [14,1] = (15)
> Punchy punch! ^.^
> 
> btw- there are two blood packs in the fridge




Well, if we use Koln's flat-footed defense (which would be the case as he is not in a fighting stance) the punch would hit.

Clover Damage
1d3+1 → [3,1] = (4)

Koln takes 4 (non-lethal) damage.

The blow lands a solid hit but doesn't knock the wind out of Koln, not that it would anyway as he no longer breathes. It looks like Clover can land a punch after all!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sighs, closing it. Only two left, better leave it for them just in case.
He then turns to Clover, helps her make a strong square stance.
"Go ahead, I want you to hit me as hard as you can."



izillama said:


> In anger (to punish him for selfishness, to test her patheticness, just for fun) she drew back her hand and punched out hard at Koln, aiming for his gut.
> 
> 1d20+1 → [14,1] = (15)
> Punchy punch! ^.^




Overconfident, Koln leans into the punch, so she will make contact with his face and.. WHAM "Ah! You hit me in the ear! No, it's ok, that was perfect!"

"Er actually, that was pretty ok.. but don't draw your arm back like that, it tells your opponent what you're going to do and gives them time to react, plus an opening to intercept your technique, again, fire from the shoulder if you're punching with your lead hand, and put your hips and fire straight out if you're using your right, that is if you're right handed. If you're left handed then it's the opposite of course since you'll be standing differently." Koln demonstrates for Clover what he means. "Or you can do what Ruby does, I'm not sure where she learned to fight, but seems to be quite the natural, very strong, fortunately I'm no longer in the business of hunting vampires in general, she would be an incredibly tough target."

"Keep your hands up too of course, by the way that reminds me..." Koln takes off his whip and hands it to her. He places it in her hand and guides her arm slowly. "This is how you use it, the whip will always follow in the motion of your arm, you see that? It's much easier to use that one would think, but effective. Back at the Vatican another hunter, don't remember his name, Morris I think, anyway, he used a special whip to dispose of 'unwanted' with great results."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs, closing it. Only two left, better leave it for them just in case.
> He then turns to Clover, helps her make a strong square stance.
> "Go ahead, I want you to hit me as hard as you can."
> 
> 
> 
> Overconfident, Koln leans into the punch, so she will make contact with his face and.. WHAM "Ah! You hit me in the ear! No, it's ok, that was perfect!"
> 
> "Er actually, that was pretty ok.. but don't draw your arm back like that, it tells your opponent what you're going to do and gives them time to react, plus an opening to intercept your technique, again, fire from the shoulder if you're punching with your lead hand, and put your hips and fire straight out if you're using your right, that is if you're right handed. If you're left handed then it's the opposite of course since you'll be standing differently." Koln demonstrates for Clover what he means. "Or you can do what Ruby does, I'm not sure where she learned to fight, but seems to be quite the natural, very strong, fortunately I'm no longer in the business of hunting vampires in general, she would be an incredibly tough target."
> 
> "Keep your hands up too of course, by the way that reminds me..." Koln takes off his whip and hands it to her. He places it in her hand and guides her arm slowly. "This is how you use it, the whip will always follow in the motion of your arm, you see that? It's much easier to use that one would think, but effective. Back at the Vatican another hunter, don't remember his name, Morris I think, anyway, he used a special whip to dispose of 'unwanted' with great results."



Ruby starts grumbling aloud to herself upon hearing that Koln actually did contemplate burning in that building. She pokes at the gaping hole in her grey dress and frowns. Good thing she brought along her handy dandy sewing kit in her knit bag. She slumps down near the bed and starts threading her needle, still growling perturbed. "You assured us you wouldn't do that Koln.." She muffled through her growls. 
She eyes Clover's training and shot a smirk "looking good there, try some uppercuts.."
Ruby wondered why all her combat knowledge was so wide. It seemed like everytme they encountered a battle, her observing others fighting soaked in like a sponge.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "You assured us you wouldn't do that Koln.." She muffled.





 That hurt Koln much more than Clover's strike. He turns and sits down next to Ruby with his head in his hands. "I know I did... I'm sorry Ruby, at the time I wasn't entirely certain what I was going to do. But for some reason, the appeal of nothingness, I don't think you understand, I pray you don't... but please try to forgive me, I will never leave you again, I promise."


----------



## izillama

Hya! Hya! Hey, this was easy! Right punch! Left punch! Uppercut! Clover took what Koln had said and started trying to figure it out. She wanted to learn how to fight! She wanted to get better and not be so pathetic. But Koln and Ruby were talking.



Strider_Koln said:


> That hurt Koln much more than Clover's strike. He turns and sits down next to Ruby with his head in his hands. "I know I did... I'm sorry Ruby, at the time I wasn't entirely certain what I was going to do. But for some reason, the appeal of nothingness, I don't think you understand, I pray you don't... but please try to forgive me, I will never leave you again, I promise."




Clover glanced sidewards at Koln as he said this, and her enthusiastic punches slowed dramatically. There was that look again. 
'Sickening.'
'No! It's great. Good for Ruby. Good for Koln!'
'Don't kid yourself. You're drowning in jealousy.'
Clover pressed her lips together and backed away from her friends. She was clearly uncomfortable, but she hoped that they ddn't see it.
'Leave them be.'
Smiling shyly--plastic-like--Clover grabbed a towel and mumbled about going to go take a shower. She turned abruptly and left the room. 
The air had been chaged with electricity. Her thoughts had been poisonous.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Smiling shyly--plastic-like--Clover grabbed a towel and mumbled about going to go take a shower. She turned abruptly and left the room.
> The air had been charged with electricity. Her thoughts had been poisonous.




<insert sexy Clover shower scene>

Clover
[sblock]
You take a nice shower in the rather run-down bathroom in the basement of the dorm. When you step out to dry yourself off you swear you see a rat scurry off and round the corner of the stall. When you look to see where it went it is gone and there is no sign of any place that a rat could get in through.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> That hurt Koln much more than Clover's strike. He turns and sits down next to Ruby with his head in his hands. "I know I did... I'm sorry Ruby, at the time I wasn't entirely certain what I was going to do. But for some reason, the appeal of nothingness, I don't think you understand, I pray you don't... but please try to forgive me, I will never leave you again, I promise."



Ruby placed her sewing needle down and bowed her head. "I'm sorry, I thought I could keep you out of my mind and nonexistent heart, but it just cannot be done, I wanted to prepare for the worse..." she said clenching back tears. "But I cannot anymore, I am too weak put keep you away from my heart anymore.." she opened them and stared at his eyes. "We need you here with us, I need you here.." with that she quickly gave him a tight hug, remembering his earlier embrace. The sewing needle stuck in her shoulder, giving her a pinch but she didn't care..


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby placed her sewing needle down and bowed her head. "I'm sorry, I thought I could keep you out of my mind and nonexistent heart, but it just cannot be done, I wanted to prepare for the worse..." she said clenching back tears. "But I cannot anymore, I am too weak put keep you away from my heart anymore.." she opened them and stared at his eyes. "We need you here with us, I need you here.." with that she quickly gave him a tight hug, remembering his earlier embrace. The sewing needle stuck in her shoulder, giving her a pinch but she didn't care..




If Koln had a beating heart it would have stopped the second Ruby looked into his eyes. It is strange, he was brought up thinking that vampires lacked souls; he still believed that. He also believed that the eyes are windows to the soul. To his surprise, in Ruby's eyes he sees such vibrant vitality, such life, and beauty. 

He holds her tightly to himself and whispers another apology. He looks again into her eyes, preparing himself to tell her that the feeling is more than mutual, how much he desires an eternity with her, how quickly he would forsake the promise of Heaven and Divine reconciliation for an earthly existence by her side.  His lips begin to move to her's until he smells a familiar scent: blood, heretic blood at that. "Oh.. your needle.." Koln takes the tip and gently pulls it out of her shoulder. He places the needle down on the nearby desk, but can't help but give his red fingertips a quick covert lick. Her blood, despite being of vampiric origin and having no affect on his growing base hunger, is unexplicably satisfying. 

"Heh, figures, seems all I do is cause you pain. Er, I'm sorry if I was too forward just now... "

While his heart is still trapped in this moment, his mind wanders for a moment to Clover. Hopefully she knows that he does not mean to neglect her.


----------



## izillama

[sblock=Clover's Inner Dialogue] 'Damnit! Why? Why did I walk out like that?! Are you a _coward_? Did your parents not bring you up right? Face your problems! Face your friends! You owe them that much! No. Who am I kidding? There's nothing to face. You're _pathetic. _You're a pathetic, sorry, whiny little _bitch_ who wouldn't know what to do with herself if everything didn't go her way! Talk about being sickened. It's not Ruby and Koln. It's _you_! It's _all you_! Look at this. Look at what you've become.' 
Clover punched the wall of the shower stall. Her knuckles crushed feebly against the tile.
'Made you peace? Ha! You might be an even sorrier piece of  now than you were before! You should have killed yourself when you had the chance. Now look at you! No chance for redemption. No chance for heaven or hell. Nothing! You're _nothing_! And you look at Ruby and Koln and you want that? Do you!? Well you screwed up. You screwed up terribly! You'll never have that chance! There's no use envying them. No use being jealous. If you were a monster before, you're even worse now! The lowest of the low...'
Angry. Scared. Confused. Clover found herself biting down heatedly on her own wrist to keep from screaming. To keep from crying out in terror at hearing her own inner dialogue. Her own poisonous thoughts come to the forefront of her mind. Blood seeped in crimson rivulets down her arm, quickly washed away  by the stream of the water. Red swirled in the drain. She bit deeper. Her eyes narrowed, on the verge of insanity.
'_How dare you_? How dare you!? It was never mean to... BE like this! You should die! You shouldn't be here. You should _die_! You have no right to be jealous of them! You're terrible. You're a terrible, awful, horrible person and you don't deserve to exist on this Earth any longer! Stop making people SUFFER!'
She felt her eyes tear as she bit further, then released. The pain she had inflicted on herself made the pain lessen. Almost. But it did not fully go away. These thoughts... these horrible, manacle, positively _suicidal_ thoughts were her own. Her own cross to bear.
She felt utterly alone. No one to cling to. No one cared. Not even herself. [/sblock]

Clover glanced unaffectedly at the rat and was just a bit surprised when she couldn't figure out where it had gone. 
But what did it matter? What did any of this matter anymore? In the grand scheme of things (being vampires, having a strong vampire who wanted them dead, being convicted to an eternity of lonliness) not being able to find the source of the rat seemed miniscule. 
Clover hugged her towel closer to her form. She felt like she couldn't go back and face Ruby and Koln. Not yet. She felt terrible and ashamed of her actions. Her thoughts.
She sunk down the wall and sat right on the floor, staring hard at her wounded wrist. 
Nothing would make it better. 
It was not going to be ok.
She bit into herself again and nursed her self-suffering.
Ruby and Koln shouldn't have to bear her pain. She would leave them their time alone.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> If Koln had a beating heart it would have stopped the second Ruby looked into his eyes. It is strange, he was brought up thinking that vampires lacked souls; he still believed that. He also believed that the eyes are windows to the soul. To his surprise, in Ruby's eyes he sees such vibrant vitality, such life, and beauty.
> 
> He holds her tightly to himself and whispers another apology. He looks again into her eyes, preparing himself to tell her that the feeling is more than mutual, how much he desires an eternity with her, how quickly he would forsake the promise of Heaven and Divine reconciliation for an earthly existence by her side.  His lips begin to move to her's until he smells a familiar scent: blood, heretic blood at that. "Oh.. your needle.." Koln takes the tip and gently pulls it out of her shoulder. He places the needle down on the nearby desk, but can't help but give his red fingertips a quick covert lick. Her blood, despite being of vampiric origin and having no affect on his growing base hunger, is unexplicably satisfying.
> 
> "Heh, figures, seems all I do is cause you pain. Er, I'm sorry if I was too forward just now... "
> 
> While his heart is still trapped in this moment, his mind wanders for a moment to Clover. Hopefully she knows that he does not mean to neglect her.



Ruby's face flushed a pale pink for a second. _Was that really happening just now??_ She bowed her head in shyness. "No its fine Koln, we are both in a very vulnerable emotional state right now from everything thats just happened now," She said as she stood herself. She felt a cement wall encase her again, it was probably for the best at this time. Guilt set in once again about leaving them to die at the hands of Prestor's experiments, she was not fit to accept love with that burden. She studied her garment and its neat new cross stitching and stretched her arms. Her bulk seemed to shrink considerably and she didn't look like an amazon anymore. 
"Maybe I should try to teach Clover some fighting moves as well, I don't know how they have mysteriously stuck with me fight after fight, but somehow, when I seem more feral, I instinctively think of ways to take out someone.. It seems a little scary sometimes, but if it's to protect her and you, so be it.." she said awkwardly, trying to be serious once more.

After a brief pause, she knocked on Clover's bathroom door, it seemed like she was taking a while. "Everything ok Clover, if you'd like, I'd like to show you some fighting moves," she said while forcing a lighthearted chuckle.


----------



## izillama

[sblock=Clover's Inner Dialogue]'Dark. It's so dark. And cold. And hard. What am I doing here? Sitting on the floor. Slowly carving away pieces of myself, bit by bit. Clover, your mother would be so ashamed. Do you see her now? She's crying for you. You haven't spoken to her in weeks. What would she say if she could see you now? Lonely and embarrassed, huddled on the floor of the bathroom like a woman in distress. Stop agonizing. The walls are caving...' [/sblock]
"Everything ok Clover, if you'd like, I'd like to show you some fighting moves. Heheh."
Clover's eyes flicked to the door. Ruby had come after her. How long had she been gone? Were Ruby and Koln... _done_?
Self-concious, she stood. The blood on her wrist still flowed freely. How was she going to take care of that?
She strode to the sink and held it under the water. The color was mesmerizing.
She called back, "Um... I'll be right there, Ruby..." Her voice trailed off. The wounds were closing. 
She took one last taste of her own blood. 
Evil and iron. Full of malice.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln is standing outside of the bathroom with Ruby. He is worried, he understood that women typically took a long time in the bathroom, but not this long. He knocks, "Hey Clover, come quickly! I kinda accidently set your desk on fire! I didn't mean to!! I just meant to set your evil television ablaze, that's all! Hahaha, I'm just kidding, hurry up, I am looking forward to a spar with you and Ruby."

As he speaks he looks at Ruby once again and contemplates his new emotions. He was taught that vampires certainly were not capable of love. God is Love, vampires are removed from God's Will, therefore vampires could never know love. Perhaps, he's got it wrong... maybe, just maybe... he's not really a vampire at all! Perfect! Oh wait, no, still have fangs, dammit... confused again, but that's of no surprise, he is insane afterall, and one of the most powerful forms of lunacy is love itself...

"Ok Clover, a few more minutes, but if you're not out in a half hour, I will just assume the likely has happened. A feral imp has invaded the girl's bathroom, carried you naked and screaming to Hades and has replaced you with a changeling succubus. I will then kick down this door and roll in with guns blazing. Hahaha.. is he kidding? Heh ok, see you soon."


----------



## izillama

"Ok Clover, a few more minutes, but if you're not out in a half hour, I will just assume the likely has happened. A feral imp has invaded the girl's bathroom, carried you naked and screaming to Hades and has replaced you with a changeling succubus. I will then kick down this door and roll in with guns blazing. Hahaha.. is he kidding? Heh ok, see you soon."
_click
_The door opened slowly and Clover shyly peeked out at her friends, showing them no more than one darkened lavender eye, "I'm sorry to make you both worry so much. I'll be out in a few moments. I promise. Oh, Koln? I saw a rat in here before, but I didn't get a good look at him. Have you seen Socrates lately?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> "Ok Clover, a few more minutes, but if you're not out in a half hour, I will just assume the likely has happened. A feral imp has invaded the girl's bathroom, carried you naked and screaming to Hades and has replaced you with a changeling succubus. I will then kick down this door and roll in with guns blazing. Hahaha.. is he kidding? Heh ok, see you soon."
> _click
> _The door opened slowly and Clover shyly peeked out at her friends, showing them no more than one darkened lavender eye, "I'm sorry to make you both worry so much. I'll be out in a few moments. I promise. Oh, Koln? I saw a rat in here before, but I didn't get a good look at him. Have you seen Socrates lately?"




When Koln searches for Socrates in his pocket he finds him. He produces the rat who has the look of innocence on his face. "Wasn't me ^^"


----------



## izillama

"Oh, ok."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Back at the room Koln lays back on the floor, crossing his arms over his chest and slowly shuts his eyes. Tonight was a good birthday.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Back at the room Koln lays back on the floor, crossing his arms over his chest and slowly shuts his eyes. Tonight was a good birthday.




Upon seeing Socrates you all shrug off the fact that it could have been him and Koln goes back to the room.  He lays back on the floor, crossing his arms over his chest and slowly shuts his eyes. "Tonight was a good birthday." he says to himself.

The girls file in after Clover gets changed and the group goes to sleep.

You are awoken the following evening by knocking on the door. Clover looks over at her clock and sees that it is 7:30pm. She tiredly gets up and opens it to find Mindy with a bottle of wine in her hand and 2 glasses.

"Hey Angie! Can I come in? I brought something for ya to welcome ya to yer new room!" she says excitedly pushing the bottle towards Clover.


----------



## izillama

"Mmmm... No. Don't... go. Stay a little... longer. You... taste... so _good_..." Clover rolled over in her sleep, drooling over the hottie in her dream.
_knock knock_
Her eyes snapped open. It was 7:30PM. Now who could that be? She hoped it wasn't an RA.
She shuffled over to the door, trying to make herself look presentable (in pajamas and messy hair). Opening the door, she came face-to-face with Mindy, the girl looking authentically enthused about seeing Clover. "Hey Angie! Can I come in? I brought something for ya to welcome ya to yer new room!" She held out a bottle of wine and two glasses.
Clover's face dropped momentarily. Her mind quickly ran through everything that could go wrong: She was dressed in pajamas (plenty of room for questions on that one). Koln and Ruby were still there (yet more questions). The three of them were probably starving, and she began to worry that Mindy might start to smell oh-so-divine to her friends. 'Nah, Koln wouldn't be caught dead drinking her blood... in a manner of speaking. Ruby? She seems like she has more self control than that. And me? Men. Only men. Heck, sure, why not?'
This transaction in her mind had taken two split seconds, before her face cracked into a genuine smile, "Mindy! It's good to see you. Could you give me a moment? I want to quick make the place presentable."
She grinned amiably, then quietly shut the door.
Clover turned to her friends, hoping that she wasn't rousing them from too good a slumber, "Rise and _moon_shine! My old roommate's here. It wouldn't do for you two to be asleep."
She chuckled, then she darted behind the wardrobe to quickly pull on some clothes while she waited for her friends to move.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Mmn.. agh..  oh, mm, I smell breakfast..." Koln mumbles in his sleep, turning over and slowly opening his eyes, rubbing them a bit before sitting up. "Aw.. and I was having a good dream... Good evening Clover. Er.. what, your former roomie's here? Ah, is she here for confession?"

Koln stands and stretches, "Good, I'll enjoy leaving this place... the walls, all night, kept whispering, mocking me, holding me down. I did my best to ignore it.. eventually it went silent, but I don't trust this room..."

He leans over Ruby, gently shaking her, "Wakey wakey... ready for another night of mischief and mayhem?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Mmn.. agh..  oh, mm, I smell breakfast..." Koln mumbles in his sleep, turning over and slowly opening his eyes, rubbing them a bit before sitting up. "Aw.. and I was having a good dream... Good evening Clover. Er.. what, your former roomie's here? Ah, is she here for confession?"
> 
> Koln stands and stretches, "Good, I'll enjoy leaving this place... the walls, all night, kept whispering, mocking me, holding me down. I did my best to ignore it.. eventually it went silent, but I don't trust this room..."
> 
> He leans over Ruby, gently shaking her, "Wakey wakey... ready for another night of mischief and mayhem?"



Ruby was curled up into a ball the entire time, unknowing someonw would startle her out of sleep. Her unconsciousness spoke out before her reasoning as Koln shook her, thinking a threat was nearby. Her eyes shot out and she snarled a little grrrrowwl!, turning around. Her eyes widened and she shrank in embarrassment. "Sorry bout that! I wasn't thinking, I guess I must have been startled a little, heheh," she said stumbling over her words.
She glanced over at Mindy, her smell like a fine vintage wine from her old orchard. 
"heh-hello there, nice to see you again," she said with a giggle.


----------



## izillama

Oops, posted on the wrong board, haha ^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln gasps and retracts his hand at Ruby's growl, afraid she's about to chomp it off!

"Heh it's ok, good evening." Koln then turns to Mindy, famished and desperate for blood, although she hardly seems his type. He sighs, figuring he will feed off a squirrel or some other animal, he cannot trust himself to drink from another person, not after what happened last time. 

"Well, I do  hate to be rude, but Ruby and I were just on our way out, weren't we?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln gasps and retracts his hand at Ruby's growl, afraid she's about to chomp it off!
> 
> "Heh it's ok, good evening." Koln then turns to Mindy, famished and desperate for blood, although she hardly seems his type. He sighs, figuring he will feed off a squirrel or some other animal, he cannot trust himself to drink from another person, not after what happened last time.
> 
> "Well, I do  hate to be rude, but Ruby and I were just on our way out, weren't we?"




Mindy looks confused at first before a smile crosses her face and she says "Oh Hiya! I remember you two, especially you ya silly priest! I guess you're quite the popular one Angie! You guys live here or something?"

Kolnd & Ruby
[sblock]
Mindy smells delicious to you. You notice it much more now that you haven't been around her in awhile. The blood in her body smells like a fine wine, probably on account of her well-to-do upbringing.
[/sblock]

Koln says 
"Well, I do  hate to be rude, but Ruby and I were just on our way out, weren't we?"

"In that case, see ya later! I guess I have Angie all to myself then!" Mindy giggles and winks at Clover.


----------



## izillama

A plastic smile spread across Clover's face as she answered Mindy, "Lucky me!" She quickly flashed a look at her two friends who were practically running for the door, as though to say, "Don't leave me!"
But it was probably for the best. Koln and Ruby were starting to look a little hungry, and she could only imagine how tantalizing Mindy must have smelled to them. Clover tested the air with her own nose as her friends walked out of the room. Mindy smelled good, but not so good that Clover was going to be jumping to take a bite of her any time soon. Maybe it was safer this way. 
When Koln and Ruby had left, Clover sat down at her desk and motioned that Mindy could take a seat on her bed, if she wanted, "So, Mindy? What have you been up to? Catch any good ones lately?" She laughed, knowing the old joke between the two of them would spark up something of an interesting conversation.


----------



## Strider_Koln

As Koln returns his hat to his head upon stepping out of the dorm with Ruby, both of them heading to the shuttle. "The night is young, where to? Shall we go back to that house? I know something's going on there... or we look for Tony. I also  am wondering whatever happened to his friend, my first victim. Or, we can track down this Edward fellow... believe it or not it was a lot easier to hunt when I was human..."

How much bloodpoints does Koln have left? I know it's not many.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> When Koln and Ruby had left, Clover sat down at her desk and motioned that Mindy could take a seat on her bed, if she wanted, "So, Mindy? What have you been up to? Catch any good ones lately?" She laughed, knowing the old joke between the two of them would spark up something of an interesting conversation.




Mindy sits down on the bed and laughs at Clover's question as it seemed all too familiar to the both of them. "You know I always keep my little black book full" she says playfully. "I just had to hit up the Frat party last week and I got a few good lookers. There were a few that I think you'd totally be into Angie, some real cuties! You should come out with me sometime, I promise not to let you out of my sight this time, I was worried something had happened to you that other night when you weren't here when I got back."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> As Koln returns his hat to his head upon stepping out of the dorm with Ruby, both of them heading to the shuttle. "The night is young, where to? Shall we go back to that house? I know something's going on there... or we look for Tony. I also  am wondering whatever happened to his friend, my first victim. Or, we can track down this Edward fellow... believe it or not it was a lot easier to hunt when I was human..."
> 
> How much bloodpoints does Koln have left? I know it's not many.




Oh, forgot to do the bloodpoint count, here it is:

Koln - 5
Clover - 5
Ruby - 8


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> As Koln returns his hat to his head upon stepping out of the dorm with Ruby, both of them heading to the shuttle. "The night is young, where to? Shall we go back to that house? I know something's going on there... or we look for Tony. I also  am wondering whatever happened to his friend, my first victim. Or, we can track down this Edward fellow... believe it or not it was a lot easier to hunt when I was human..."
> 
> How much bloodpoints does Koln have left? I know it's not many.



Ruby thought for a minute, she wasn't good at solving mysteries at all. "I still don't know what to do with that old haunted house. Maybe we should find this Lacy. Afterall Tony told us to go to her when there is trouble. But first, lets eat." She said with a grin. 
Beckoning for rats/rodents Ruby sounded off with a few soft squeaks.


----------



## izillama

> Mindy sits down on the bed and laughs at Clover's question as it seemed all too familiar to the both of them. "You know I always keep my little black book full" she says playfully. "I just had to hit up the Frat party last week and I got a few good lookers. There were a few that I think you'd totally be into Angie, some real cuties! You should come out with me sometime, I promise not to let you out of my sight this time, I was worried something had happened to you that other night when you weren't here when I got back."




Clover gulped, swallowing her involuntary salivation at the thought of "cuties". She wasn't exactly sure what Mindy had meant, but at the same time she was suddenly very aware of how hungry she was. 
How many days had it been since she had almost killed Jim?
Mindy had always been trying to push her towards boys, but Clover had never had any interest. Until now.
Clover thought she felt herself blushing, "You know, Mindy, I might just have to take you up on your offer. I can't stay under the rock forever, right?" She laughed.
Her hunger surged momentarily, thinking back to the dream she had just woken up from.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby thought for a minute, she wasn't good at solving mysteries at all. "I still don't know what to do with that old haunted house. Maybe we should find this Lacy. Afterall Tony told us to go to her when there is trouble. But first, lets eat." She said with a grin.
> Beckoning for rats/rodents Ruby sounded off with a few soft squeaks.




I'm assuming you are doing this while still on the University campus.

3 rats poke their heads out of a nearby dumpster upon hearing Ruby's calls. Socrates also pokes his head out of Koln's pocket as if to say "What's up?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Right, I almost forgot about Lacy, wonder where she'd be or how we'd know where to look. Maybe it's not even a person at all? ... That damned Tony, I don't trust him at all, and I'm not just saying that because he's a vampire... ok I am, so what?"

Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's pocket at Ruby's squeaks. Koln gasps and does his best to cover his ears. He wishes it was not like this. Heretics, unrepentent sinners, they can all burn for all he cared, but the even the lowliest of innocent animals do not deserve such a painful demise. However, he is hungry... so he remains silent...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover gulped, swallowing her involuntary salivation at the thought of "cuties". She wasn't exactly sure what Mindy had meant, but at the same time she was suddenly very aware of how hungry she was.
> How many days had it been since she had almost killed Jim?
> Mindy had always been trying to push her towards boys, but Clover had never had any interest. Until now.
> Clover thought she felt herself blushing, "You know, Mindy, I might just have to take you up on your offer. I can't stay under the rock forever, right?" She laughed.
> Her hunger surged momentarily, thinking back to the dream she had just woken up from.




Mindy nods her head "Mhhmm, we have to pull ya out from under there sometime!" She stops and thinks for a moment "Ya know, those boys are supposed to be throwin' some kind of a party tonight at their Frat house, perhaps we could pay them a visit?"


----------



## izillama

Automatically, Clover felt herself both shrinking away from and being drawn to the notion. There were sure to be lots of guys at that party (many willing victims of Clover's shiny new personality, too!). But she felt her shy self grasping for the surface to try and keep itself from drowning. 
It was losing, and all too soon it bubbled down to the pit of her stomach and lay dormant, squelched by her rising hunger.
She found herself involuntarily lick her lips as her new instincts got the better of her, and she might have stood up way too quickly to seem her normal, demure self, "Sure, Mindy. I'm game."
Her eyes glimmered, mischievous and carnal.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Right, I almost forgot about Lacy, wonder where she'd be or how we'd know where to look. Maybe it's not even a person at all? ... That damned Tony, I don't trust him at all, and I'm not just saying that because he's a vampire... ok I am, so what?"
> 
> Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's pocket at Ruby's squeaks. Koln gasps and does his best to cover his ears. He wishes it was not like this. Heretics, unrepentent sinners, they can all burn for all he cared, but the even the lowliest of innocent animals do not deserve such a painful demise. However, he is hungry... so he remains silent...



Ruby frowned at Koln's hesitation to eating the rodents. "I know it seems unfair, but we must be very careful when it comes to these things, it would be better this way.." she said silently. She was also a little wary of doing the deed, but back home her family showed her a couple times how to slaughter farm animals when money was tight. 
She slinked over to the dumpster and scooped up the closest rat. She hunched down beside the dumpster as not to look suspicious. She looked over at koln pleadingly. "Please, join me..?"
She stroked the animal's grey fur. "I will sever your ties to this world little one, forgive me.." she spoke as she slowly bit into the flesh.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Automatically, Clover felt herself both shrinking away from and being drawn to the notion. There were sure to be lots of guys at that party (many willing victims of Clover's shiny new personality, too!). But she felt her shy self grasping for the surface to try and keep itself from drowning.
> It was losing, and all too soon it bubbled down to the pit of her stomach and lay dormant, squelched by her rising hunger.
> She found herself involuntarily lick her lips as her new instincts got the better of her, and she might have stood up way too quickly to seem her normal, demure self, "Sure, Mindy. I'm game."
> Her eyes glimmered, mischievous and carnal.




Mindy jumps off the bed excitedly "All right! Wow, that was easy, usually it's like pullin' teeth with you!" She walks over to the desk where she put the wine bottle and glasses down. "Care for a little pregamin'? A toast, to yer new home...so to speak" She opens the wine bottle and pours 2 glasses offering one to Clover. "This is a nice place you got here, even if it is in the creepy basement." she says looking around the room for the first time since she came in.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby frowned at Koln's hesitation to eating the rodents. "I know it seems unfair, but we must be very careful when it comes to these things, it would be better this way.." she said silently. She was also a little wary of doing the deed, but back home her family showed her a couple times how to slaughter farm animals when money was tight.
> She slinked over to the dumpster and scooped up the closest rat. She hunched down beside the dumpster as not to look suspicious. She looked over at koln pleadingly. "Please, join me..?"
> She stroked the animal's grey fur. "I will sever your ties to this world little one, forgive me.." she spoke as she slowly bit into the flesh.




Koln
[sblock]
As you watch Ruby kill the rat you can hear Socrates from inside your pocket. "That's  ing sick! No, my brethren!!"
[/sblock]

Ruby gains 1 blood point from the rat. Bringing her to 9.


----------



## izillama

> Mindy jumps off the bed excitedly "All right! Wow, that was easy, usually it's like pullin' teeth with you!" She walks over to the desk where she put the wine bottle and glasses down. "Care for a little pregamin'? A toast, to yer new home...so to speak" She opens the wine bottle and pours 2 glasses offering one to Clover. "This is a nice place you got here, even if it is in the creepy basement." she says looking around the room for the first time since she came in.




Clover looked warily at the wine. Normally, she probably would have obliged. Fine wine had been in her blood in life, after all. But, remembering back a couple of nights to Koln's rather explicit gesture, she decided it mightn't be in her best interest, "Ah, no thanks. I just woke up from a little nap and am already feeling a little groggy. Might as well not push it, right? Thank you, though! If you leave the bottle, maybe I'll sneak a little sip later." ^.^*

(though really, blush of health would allow me to hold the wine for a little bit, right?)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover looked warily at the wine. Normally, she probably would have obliged. Fine wine had been in her blood in life, after all. But, remembering back a couple of nights to Koln's rather explicit gesture, she decided it mightn't be in her best interest, "Ah, no thanks. I just woke up from a little nap and am already feeling a little groggy. Might as well not push it, right? Thank you, though! If you leave the bottle, maybe I'll sneak a little sip later." ^.^*
> 
> (though really, blush of health would allow me to hold the wine for a little bit, right?)




"Oh, alright. Well there will be plenty of booze at the party fer sure!" Mindy says as she opens the wine bottle. She fills up her glass and holds it in the air "To yer new home Angie!" she says before gulping the glass down rather quickly. 

"I'm gonna go get changed. I'll meet you back down here. I'll bring down some of my makeup to so we can get ya dolled up good!" Mindy leaves the room quickly leaving Clover by herself.

It's not blush of health, it's another feat for drinking and eating. You would have to just spend a blood point to keep it down for an hour.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln brings his hand to his mouth in horror at Ruby. Does Edward, and scum like him need any more evidence that vampires are the lowest of the low on the chian of being?! Now he is reduced to eating vermin from a dumpster?!! "No.. n-no.. I can't, they're innocent animals.. " Koln wants to run but his feet can't move, they actually slowly move him closer, his hands shaking with disgust and anger, but his lips curl back in hunger. He quickly grabs two of the rats and turns away from Ruby, they let out an earsplitting screesh as Koln's fangs and teeth rip the little furry bags of flesh, bone and oh so needed blood into chunks that spill onto the ground. His heart is heavy as he feels them kick, claw and bite in vain, scrathing his cheeks and lips as be bites and chews. He soon stops feeding and falls to his knees on the small puddle of rodent viscera and sobs. "I ing hate myself..." He can feel Socrates shaking in fright in his pocket.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln brings his hand to his mouth in horror at Ruby. Does Edward, and scum like him need any more evidence that vampires are the lowest of the low on the chian of being?! Now he is reduced to eating vermin from a dumpster?!! "No.. n-no.. I can't, they're innocent animals.. " Koln wants to run but his feet can't move, they actually slowly move him closer, his hands shaking with disgust and anger, but his lips curl back in hunger. He quickly grabs two of the rats and turns away from Ruby, they let out an earsplitting screesh as Koln's fangs and teeth rip the little furry bags of flesh, bone and oh so needed blood into chunks that spill onto the ground. His heart is heavy as he feels them kick, claw and bite in vain, scrathing his cheeks and lips as be bites and chews. He soon stops feeding and falls to his knees on the small puddle of rodent viscera and sobs. "I ing hate myself..." He can feel Socrates shaking in fright in his pocket.




Koln gains 2 blood points from the rats bringing him to 7.

As Koln lays there Socrates hops out of his pocket and Koln can hear him saying "Demons! Monsters! Slay them all!" He jumps into a pile of nearby trash and starts digging around in there. He completely disappears from sight.

Make a search check to find him if you are going to dig through the trash.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln regains his senses, in fact they're heightened after feeling refreshed from the blood. He looks in the trash, digging, "Socrates? where are you? I'm sorry!"

Search check:
1d20+2+8 → [1,2,8] = (11) 
Roll Lookup 

>,<!


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "I ing hate myself..."



Ruby clenched her eyes shut hearing these words. She didn't know how to console him at all, they were doomed to experience the same rituals over and over. 
Upon seeing him look for Socrates in the dumpster, she decided to frantically take action as well. 
Eyes of the Beast

Not caring if her dress gets dirty, she waved her arms through the trash, aiding his search.

Search in Dumpster
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby clenched her eyes shut hearing these words. She didn't know how to console him at all, they were doomed to experience the same rituals over and over.
> Upon seeing him look for Socrates in the dumpster, she decided to frantically take action as well.
> Eyes of the Beast
> 
> Not caring if her dress gets dirty, she waved her arms through the trash, aiding his search.
> 
> Search in Dumpster
> 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby and Koln manage to find Socrates while rummaging through the trash. The smell is horrendous and all manner of rotten food and cardboard beer boxes litter your search, but eventually you find Socrates. He is munching on a small piece of bread that he found while digging through there. Maybe he was just hungry?


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby and Koln manage to find Socrates while rummaging through the trash. The smell is horrendous and all manner of rotten food and cardboard beer boxes litter your search, but eventually you find Socrates. He is munching on a small piece of bread that he found while digging through there. Maybe he was just hungry?




"Socrates..." Koln smiles, gently picking up Socrates as he finishes his little meal. Socrates is much more than a mere pet for Koln, somehow he feels it represents his last remaining link to reason. If Socrates were to completely disappear, the floodgates of madness may very well open completely.

"Thank you Ruby... "

I can't really remember, is there anything we definately should be looking at or going to tonight? I know there's that house, but I figure you'd want all three of us together for that.


----------



## izillama

> "Oh, alright. Well there will be plenty of booze at the party fer sure!" Mindy says as she opens the wine bottle. She fills up her glass and holds it in the air "To yer new home Angie!" she says before gulping the glass down rather quickly.
> 
> "I'm gonna go get changed. I'll meet you back down here. I'll bring down some of my makeup to so we can get ya dolled up good!" Mindy leaves the room quickly leaving Clover by herself.




Clover felt her face screw up in disgust. It sickened her; having to prey on innocent victims just so that she--the leech, the parasite--could subsist. Her family had always been a charitable one, sometimes to their detriment. This completely went against all that she had ever learned. All that she had worked so hard to become.
She tried to call Koln's cell phone to tell him and Ruby where she would be. But he didn't pick up (unbeknownst to her, it was now sitting in a melted heap, buried in the ashes of the burned building).
She sighed when she couldn't get him, and she began to get ready. She even changed out of her Catholic school uniform (omg, shun the thought!)

New outfit:
- Jeans
- Sneakers
- Black button-down shirt (hey, this is the cool thing to wear, right?)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Socrates..." Koln smiles, gently picking up Socrates as he finishes his little meal. Socrates is much more than a mere pet for Koln, somehow he feels it represents his last remaining link to reason. If Socrates were to completely disappear, the floodgates of madness may very well open completely.
> 
> "Thank you Ruby... "
> 
> I can't really remember, is there anything we definately should be looking at or going to tonight? I know there's that house, but I figure you'd want all three of us together for that.




I would want all 3 of you to be there yes. If you are seeking information, ask and you shall receive, your main concern should probably be to find out as much as you can about Edward seeing as he is trying to kill you.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Phi Iota Epsilon House*



izillama said:


> Clover felt her face screw up in disgust. It sickened her; having to prey on innocent victims just so that she--the leech, the parasite--could subsist. Her family had always been a charitable one, sometimes to their detriment. This completely went against all that she had ever learned. All that she had worked so hard to become.
> She tried to call Koln's cell phone to tell him and Ruby where she would be. But he didn't pick up (unbeknownst to her, it was now sitting in a melted heap, buried in the ashes of the burned building).
> She sighed when she couldn't get him, and she began to get ready. She even changed out of her Catholic school uniform (omg, shun the thought!)
> 
> New outfit:
> - Jeans
> - Sneakers
> - Black button-down shirt (hey, this is the cool thing to wear, right?)



Mindy knocks on the door again soon after Clover is done changing. Clover lets her back in, she is wearing her typical flirt-wear: a rather revealing low-cut tank top and a short black skirt that Clover is sure would reveal more of Mindy than she would want to see (given that it is more than likely that Mindy is wearing a thong under that skirt). Mindy looks Clover up and down "Nice clothes, going for the more casual look this time huh?" Mindy motions to the door "Shall we get going then?"

The frat house isn't far and Clover and Mindy walk there in about 15 minutes. The house is on the way northern edge of campus near Route 6. Clover can already see that there were a lot of people at this house and more importantly, a lot of boys. The lawn is littered with beer bottles and cars are parked all over the lawn. It's a good thing that the house has no nearby neighbors because between the music and the party-goers, the party can be heard well outside the house. 

Mindy leads Clover inside to a group of boys sitting on a couch in the common room watching the TV. Their attention is immediatly taken away from the TV when Mindy approaches them, one of them gets up and greets her "Mindy you sexy lady, I knew you'd show up!" They hug and Mindy introduces Clover. "Clover, this is Rob, he is the president of Phi Iota Episilon. The rest here are Eric, Don, and John." They all shake Clover's hand and she can smell the blood (and alcahol) in them. Eric seems to be the most attractive to Clover and John just seems rather intoxicated as he can barely stand up from the sofa.


----------



## izillama

'Omfg what am I _doing_ here? Did I really just let Mindy walk into a frat party with me!?'
Cordial as always, she shook each of the boy's hands, simultaneously sizing them up and scoping them out. Eric was _most_ attractive, however, Clover also found a strange attraction to Rob as well (leadership is attractive!)
Rob looked like a stately meal: Beef and potatoes with a side of carrots
Eric was more of a dessert, yet no less wholesome: Vanilla ice-cream with caramel topping
'Well, time to get the Ventrue charm working, eh?'
Clover took a step back and put her hands behind her back, smiling half-coquettishly, half-mischievously, "So, boys, nice party! Are you all in this frat? This is an _amazing_ house. Great lines. I'd love to see the rest of it, sometime."
She shot Rob a covert look, as though inviting him to ask her up for a tour of the place.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Socrates..." Koln smiles, gently picking up Socrates as he finishes his little meal. Socrates is much more than a mere pet for Koln, somehow he feels it represents his last remaining link to reason. If Socrates were to completely disappear, the floodgates of madness may very well open completely.
> 
> "Thank you Ruby... "
> 
> I can't really remember, is there anything we definately should be looking at or going to tonight? I know there's that house, but I figure you'd want all three of us together for that.



Ruby smiled gently in response. "Well now that we're together again, shall we?" she said as she motioned an outstretched hand in the direction of the shuttle. She made ehr way onto the shuttle assuming Koln followed behind her. "At any rate, we should be able to find more things to do downtown as long as we keep a low profile. This Edward must be some powerful vampire to keep having thugs at his disposal.." she said gritting her teeth.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Phi Iota Epsilon House*



izillama said:


> 'Omfg what am I _doing_ here? Did I really just let Mindy walk into a frat party with me!?'
> Cordial as always, she shook each of the boy's hands, simultaneously sizing them up and scoping them out. Eric was _most_ attractive, however, Clover also found a strange attraction to Rob as well (leadership is attractive!)
> Rob looked like a stately meal: Beef and potatoes with a side of carrots
> Eric was more of a dessert, yet no less wholesome: Vanilla ice-cream with caramel topping
> 'Well, time to get the Ventrue charm working, eh?'
> Clover took a step back and put her hands behind her back, smiling half-coquettishly, half-mischievously, "So, boys, nice party! Are you all in this frat? This is an _amazing_ house. Great lines. I'd love to see the rest of it, sometime."
> She shot Rob a covert look, as though inviting him to ask her up for a tour of the place.




Rob turns to Clover and says "Why thank you. Yes, we are all brothers of PIE."

"You bet this is an amazing house girl! We always have the best parties, and chicks sure dig this place" says John.

Mindy sees Clover eyeing Rob and says "Hey Rob, why don't you show Angie around the house, I'm sure she'd love to see all of your messy rooms."

"Umm, alright. Follow me Angie." Rob says and takes Clover's hand and leads her upstairs. The upstairs is in the same poor condition as the downstairs. Garbage strewn around and the wallpaper practically peeling off the walls. Despite its sorry state, the house has plenty of rooms. Rob knocks on the door of one of the rooms. Nobody answers so he opens the door a crack. You can hear the sounds of love going on in there and Rob quickly closes the door. "How about we just look at my room then" he laughs nervously. "As you can see, we each get our own room as long as we are borthers." Rob walks Clover down to the end of the hall and opens the door there. "This is my room." he says as he leads Clover inside. Rob's room looks like it is practically inside another house, it is neither messy nor smelly and consists of decent wooden furnature, a full-sized bed and a rather extravagant fish tank setup complete with flourecent lighting. "It's good to be president!" Rob says as Clover looks around.


----------



## izillama

'Wow, _jackpot_...'
Clover crossed her arms and nodded in genuine approval, like a drill sergeant inspecting the barracks, "Hm... _impressive_. If I didn't know better, I'd say that I had walked into another house." She allowed her eyes to glitter as she smiled at Rob, "But I bet you get that a lot, don't you?"
She felt suddenly morose as she took in a deep breath, allowing Rob's scent to fill her senses. It drove her dangerously close to madness, but she controlled herself. 
She remembered Jim, and how she had almost killed the poor guy. She suddenly wished, as adamantly as ever, that she didn't have to do this. She wished that she had met Rob beforehand. Before becoming a monster. He seemed like the type of guy she would have gotten along with. Maybe even _been_ with. 
Who knew? _She_ never would.
'Stop getting so attached to your _meal_, Clover! This isn't going to make it any easier!'


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiled gently in response. "Well now that we're together again, shall we?" she said as she motioned an outstretched hand in the direction of the shuttle. She made ehr way onto the shuttle assuming Koln followed behind her. "At any rate, we should be able to find more things to do downtown as long as we keep a low profile. This Edward must be some powerful vampire to keep having thugs at his disposal.." she said gritting her teeth.





Koln nods as he listens, seated next to her on the shuttle. "Indeed... believe it or not it was so much easier hunting when I was human, oh well, no matter. I don't know how you feel, but a part of me looks forward to fighting this Edward. The thugs I do not mind, I can go through them until my legs are slowed by the thick waist-high pools of their blood, however I pray that no harm comes to you. Still, something tells me that no matter what I say or do you're just as anxious as me to fight and slay these leeches, aren't you? Heh, just promise me that you won't get hurt..." 

The bus soon stops and they're let off downtown.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Phi Iota Epsilon House*



izillama said:


> 'Wow, _jackpot_...'
> Clover crossed her arms and nodded in genuine approval, like a drill sergeant inspecting the barracks, "Hm... _impressive_. If I didn't know better, I'd say that I had walked into another house." She allowed her eyes to glitter as she smiled at Rob, "But I bet you get that a lot, don't you?"
> She felt suddenly morose as she took in a deep breath, allowing Rob's scent to fill her senses. It drove her dangerously close to madness, but she controlled herself.
> She remembered Jim, and how she had almost killed the poor guy. She suddenly wished, as adamantly as ever, that she didn't have to do this. She wished that she had met Rob beforehand. Before becoming a monster. He seemed like the type of guy she would have gotten along with. Maybe even _been_ with.
> Who knew? _She_ never would.
> 'Stop getting so attached to your _meal_, Clover! This isn't going to make it any easier!'




Rob seems uneasy about Clover's approaches. "Ah yes it does look a lot different from the rest of the place huh? I don't mind the rest of the house but my own space has to be a little more...accommodating..." Rob laughs nervously "In all honesty I don't get to bring a lot of girls up here, Eric is usually the ladies man in the house. In fact I'm sure him and Mindy are already making out on the sofa downstairs."


----------



## izillama

Clover allowed her eyes to fly wide. Doe-like. She wrung her hands and sincerely and innocently simmered, "Do I seem like I need... _accommodation_? I'm sorry. I didn't realize that I was coming across like that."
She shyly feinted her gaze, calling on her charm. Cute. Innocent. Helpless, "I'm... sorry. I didn't mean to make you feel uncomfortable. I just... I don't usually get myself into these kinds of..._ situations_. I don't visit guy's rooms like this. Not me."
She hoped that she looked scared, and she stepped closer to Rob, holding his gaze with hers, "But... Rob... I find you. Oh...." She blushed, turning her head and looking shying at him out of the corner of her eye. 
'Throw yourself at him! Go for the neck! Rip OUT HIS THROAT...'
She stepped closer. He could see each one of her eyelashes. She gulped, "Hold me."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Phi Iota Epsilon House*



izillama said:


> Clover allowed her eyes to fly wide. Doe-like. She wrung her hands and sincerely and innocently simmered, "Do I seem like I need... _accommodation_? I'm sorry. I didn't realize that I was coming across like that."
> She shyly feinted her gaze, calling on her charm. Cute. Innocent. Helpless, "I'm... sorry. I didn't mean to make you feel uncomfortable. I just... I don't usually get myself into these kinds of..._ situations_. I don't visit guy's rooms like this. Not me."
> She hoped that she looked scared, and she stepped closer to Rob, holding his gaze with hers, "But... Rob... I find you. Oh...." She blushed, turning her head and looking shying at him out of the corner of her eye.
> 'Throw yourself at him! Go for the neck! Rip OUT HIS THROAT...'
> She stepped closer. He could see each one of her eyelashes. She gulped, "Hold me."




Rob's Will Save
1d20+2-4 → [15,2,-4] = (13)

Rob uncontrollably wraps his arms around Clover. "I suddenly find myself wanting to hug you" he says. He looks into her eyes, "How beautiful"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods as he listens, seated next to her on the shuttle. "Indeed... believe it or not it was so much easier hunting when I was human, oh well, no matter. I don't know how you feel, but a part of me looks forward to fighting this Edward. The thugs I do not mind, I can go through them until my legs are slowed by the thick waist-high pools of their blood, however I pray that no harm comes to you. Still, something tells me that no matter what I say or do you're just as anxious as me to fight and slay these leeches, aren't you? Heh, just promise me that you won't get hurt..."
> 
> The bus soon stops and they're let off downtown.



A toothy grin escapes from Ruby's lips as the shuttle comes to a halt. "I will certainly do my best Koln." They both stepped off and began navigating the streets once again. 
She pauses in the middle of their quiet walk and thinks aloud. "Say, are there any other club around this place, maybe other people know about Edward, possibly rival sanctuaries in the city?" She clutched her chin in deep thought of this. "Just a suggestion at least, but we can always check the diocese along the way as well."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> A toothy grin escapes from Ruby's lips as the shuttle comes to a halt. "I will certainly do my best Koln." They both stepped off and began navigating the streets once again.
> She pauses in the middle of their quiet walk and thinks aloud. "Say, are there any other club around this place, maybe other people know about Edward, possibly rival sanctuaries in the city?" She clutched her chin in deep thought of this. "Just a suggestion at least, but we can always check the diocese along the way as well."




Upon exiting the shuttle, Koln's heightened senses trigger, hoping to alert him to any possible spies or attackers in this unfamiliar part of Denver.
Koln thinks hard... there was another club, but what was it called? "Ruby, it would be best if we kept a low profile for now, and just keep our senses open, hopefully we can eavesdrop on conversations and get intel that way, instead of directly asking for information and making ourselves noticed. Now first, like you said, we need to find a likely place for vampire rumors..." Koln looks around, searching his surroundings for their next destination.

Search check
1d20+2+8 → [8,2,8] = (18) 
Roll Lookup 

Help! Where do we go DM? 24th Diocese again?? Straight to Edward? The mall to burn down hottopic?


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Rob uncontrollably wraps his arms around Clover. "I suddenly find myself wanting to hug you" he says. He looks into her eyes, "How beautiful"




'It's not _fair_...'
Clover allowed herself to grasp back at Rob, almost desperately. A war had erupted in her mind. Rob's scent was so _perfect_. She could smell his blood: a fine wine, succulent and aromatic amongst the foul smell of beer-flavored life forms around them.
But she didn't want to destroy him.
If she could cry, she felt like her eyes would have begun to tear. Her mind--her humanity--fought her the entire way as her body moved on its own.
She stood on her tip toes to reach Rob's face, placing a tender kiss on his cheek and trailing her lips lovingly across his jaw and to his ear. Clover could hear every beat of his heart, and she felt the blood course hot through his veins as she grasped firmly into his well-muscled back.
'I'm sorry. _I'm so sorry_.'
She lay a single kiss on his ear and heard a choking sound rise from her throat. Her inhuman attempt at conveying _tears_.
Then, she grasped him closer and suddenly found her fangs sinking into his neck.
'I'm so sorry! Please don't suffer any more than I already am. This isn't fair.'
'He tastes so good...'

1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
Will save


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Upon exiting the shuttle, Koln's heightened senses trigger, hoping to alert him to any possible spies or attackers in this unfamiliar part of Denver.
> Koln thinks hard... there was another club, but what was it called? "Ruby, it would be best if we kept a low profile for now, and just keep our senses open, hopefully we can eavesdrop on conversations and get intel that way, instead of directly asking for information and making ourselves noticed. Now first, like you said, we need to find a likely place for vampire rumors..." Koln looks around, searching his surroundings for their next destination.
> 
> Search check
> 1d20+2+8 → [8,2,8] = (18)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Help! Where do we go DM? 24th Diocese again?? Straight to Edward? The mall to burn down hottopic?




Here is the map again so you can get an idea of where you are. The Downtown area is near the mall.

Ruby and Koln walk up and down the street looking for anyone who might give them a clue as to what exactly is going on. There are large groups of people at both the mall and at the 24th Diocese. The walk takes about an hour to go between the two locations.

Koln
[sblock]
You can sense possible vampire presence at the 24th Diocese but it is hard to be sure as there is a large volume of people inside.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Phi Iota Epsilon House*



izillama said:


> 'It's not _fair_...'
> Clover allowed herself to grasp back at Rob, almost desperately. A war had erupted in her mind. Rob's scent was so _perfect_. She could smell his blood: a fine wine, succulent and aromatic amongst the foul smell of beer-flavored life forms around them.
> But she didn't want to destroy him.
> If she could cry, she felt like her eyes would have begun to tear. Her mind--her humanity--fought her the entire way as her body moved on its own.
> She stood on her tip toes to reach Rob's face, placing a tender kiss on his cheek and trailing her lips lovingly across his jaw and to his ear. Clover could hear every beat of his heart, and she felt the blood course hot through his veins as she grasped firmly into his well-muscled back.
> 'I'm sorry. _I'm so sorry_.'
> She lay a single kiss on his ear and heard a choking sound rise from her throat. Her inhuman attempt at conveying _tears_.
> Then, she grasped him closer and suddenly found her fangs sinking into his neck.
> 'I'm so sorry! Please don't suffer any more than I already am. This isn't fair.'
> 'He tastes so good...'
> 
> 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
> Will save




Clover sucks vigorously on Rob's neck taking in all the delicious blood she can. She can see the boy's face start to pale as she drains him and manages to pull herself away in time to keep him alive. He faints in Clover's arms and she is left holding him up with her new found strength.

Clover gains 5 blood points bringing her to 10.


----------



## izillama

'He's ok.'
Clover slowly lowered Rob to the floor, supporting his head until she heard it hit the carpet with a dull _thud_.
She wiped her mouth with the back of her hand, and her eyes shut for a moment as she felt full and whole for the first time in a few days.
'I need to go. I can't stay here.'
She suddenly wanted to be by her friends. Koln and Ruby had headed into the city, didn't they? She should go and be with them. She was sure she could find them. Right?
Clover whipped out her cell phone, eyeing Rob carefully as she texted Mindy.
<Spending the night. Don't wait up >
Then, with one more look at the boy on the floor, 'Delicious blood! Perhaps I'll pay him another visit soon?' she opened the window. 
'Second floor. I can do this.'
She jumped.

1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)
Reflex save (I think?) --> Darn it, I think Clover's about to crash... ^.^*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> 'He's ok.'
> Clover slowly lowered Rob to the floor, supporting his head until she heard it hit the carpet with a dull _thud_.
> She wiped her mouth with the back of her hand, and her eyes shut for a moment as she felt full and whole for the first time in a few days.
> 'I need to go. I can't stay here.'
> She suddenly wanted to be by her friends. Koln and Ruby had headed into the city, didn't they? She should go and be with them. She was sure she could find them. Right?
> Clover whipped out her cell phone, eyeing Rob carefully as she texted Mindy.
> <Spending the night. Don't wait up >
> Then, with one more look at the boy on the floor, 'Delicious blood! Perhaps I'll pay him another visit soon?' she opened the window.
> 'Second floor. I can do this.'
> She jumped.
> 
> 1d20+5 → [6,5] = (11)
> Reflex save (I think?) --> Darn it, I think Clover's about to crash... ^.^*




Clover lands rather clumsily on her butt after jumping out the window and tumbles down the small hill outside landing in a bush. Embarrassing but she remained unharmed.

In the future just use tumble checks if you have any skill in that. Clover can easily catch up to Koln and Ruby if she can find out where they went as it took them awhile to scope out the scene.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"I think I sense... yes, evil..." Koln quickly turns in the direction of the 24th Diocese. "Perhaps Tony has returend... Good, I have plenty of questions for our old chum, let's hurry." Koln briskly walks in the direction of the club with Ruby at his side. "You know, even though we might both die tonight, I'm having a good time ^^"


----------



## izillama

[sblock=The Long Version]Clover jumped to her feet, quickly dusting herself off and looking around to see if anyone was watching.
'Um... totally meant to do that. Yup!'
When she was satisfied that no one had witnessed the clumsy moment of quite possibly the worst vampire in existence, she began to run.
'Like _hell_ I'm ever leaving this campus without a weapon ever again!'
She stopped by her room and grabbed her whip that Koln had given her. She hadn't gotten a chance to try it yet, but hey, how hard could it be?
Then, tying around her waist and concealing it under her shirt, she ran once more: this time to the shuttle. 
She wondered where Koln and Ruby had gone in the city? No doubt they were doing something productive... she hoped. Maybe finding out some information about this Edward guy? Looking into the whereabouts of Tony? Going about locating Lacey? Not burning down any more buildings? She hoped...?
The shuttle stopped downtown and she departed. She felt very lonely, all by herself in the middle of the sidewalk. Partygoers passed her in droves, and she suddenly felt very scared and confused. She had never liked crowds. 
Clover found herself backing against a brick wall as a protective measure. What was she thinking? She didn't even know where to start looking! Should she just walk up to a group of people and ask, "Hey, I was wondering if you've seen any vampires around here? One of them looks like a priest who confusedly thinks that he is some sort of goth rendition of Tuxedo Mask, and the other one looks like she just stepped off the set of Little House on the Prairie."
She snickered. But this was no longer funny.
If anything, she might as well make herself comfortable. The 24th Diocese was becoming like something of a second home to them all and, if nothing else, Bill the bartender might be able to point her in the right direction. [/sblock]

[sblock=The Short Version] Clover falls-down-go-boom, decides not to be an idiot and graps whip from room, goes into town, and decides to go to 24th Diocese. Tada... [/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*

Upon entering the club, everyone roll spot checks.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Spot check

1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)
Roll Lookup

Upon entering the dark club once again, Ruby observes the area immediately.


----------



## izillama

I'd assume that Clover would get to the club AFTER Koln and Ruby, but here is my spot check for when that happens 

1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln enters the club. The pounding music and neon lights are not nearly as jarring to his heightened senses as they once were. He's been here enough to get used to the atmosphere, almost feels like home now:

Koln's spot check:
1d20+2+8 → [15,2,8] = (25) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln enters the club. The pounding music and neon lights are not nearly as jarring to his heightened senses as they once were. He's been here enough to get used to the atmosphere, almost feels like home now:
> 
> Koln's spot check:
> 1d20+2+8 → [15,2,8] = (25)
> Roll Lookup




The club is rocking like it normally should on a weekend. Bill is at the bar serving drinks, there are horny kids on the dance floor rubbing up against one another, and the music is playing loud enough to wake the dead. But it feels like home somehow. Tonight though you all get the feeling that something is amiss here.

Clover & Koln
[sblock]
Just for a moment you think you spot a red-haired woman dash from one of the lounges in the back and disappear within the crowd.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln immediately starts after the red haired girl he thought he saw,  not exactly sure why, but something inside just screams at him to follow her. "Er, I'll be right back Ruby, think I see something"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln immediately starts after the red haired girl he thought he saw,  not exactly sure why, but something inside just screams at him to follow her. "Er, I'll be right back Ruby, think I see something"




Koln fights his way through the crowd to get to where he saw the girl. By the time he gets there though she is gone. Looking over at the right wall it would easily be possible for her to have slipped out the back and into the foreboding alleyway.

While standing where she was though Koln can hear a few people talking from the lounge in the back. It sounds like there are at least 3 distinct voices.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln fights his way through the crowd to get to where he saw the girl. By the time he gets there though she is gone. Looking over at the right wall it would easily be possible for her to have slipped out the back and into the foreboding alleyway.
> 
> While standing where she was though Koln can hear a few people talking from the lounge in the back. It sounds like there are at least 3 distinct voices.




As Koln nears the wall his head begins to ache and rapidly develop into a terrible migraine. He shuts his eyes and clenches his face in pain, only to open them and now somehow be outside, standing in the alley. Two figures stand over the fallen bodies of a girl and a man in a hat holding a gun. The vision blurs before it clears... revealing Ruby smiling sinisterly down at the seemingly lifeless Koln and Clover. From there the vision shatters, like glass after a stone has passed through it... inside the holes there's screaming, blood, the mad hatted man attacking a woman and child, or maybe not, it's all just an orgy of violence in a thick soupy veil of red. There's blood, animals braying and people pleading, fangs gnashing, flesh ripped, is this what happened, or the inevitable furute? The entire time he keeps hearing "Failure, Failure, Failure" spoken beside him, then all goes black... is this death...? 

The pain has stopped, the headache, the love, the guilt, the sorrow, the ing regret, all of it. It is now so calm... what if there's nothing after we die? For a moment it seems nice, can it really be that God really is dead?? A smile spreads across the priest's face...

The discussion of the three individuals snaps Koln back to reality, due to his heightened senses he is able to pick it up, or so he tries.

Koln's Listen Check
1d20+4+8 → [12,4,8] = (24) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln immediately starts after the red haired girl he thought he saw,  not exactly sure why, but something inside just screams at him to follow her. "Er, I'll be right back Ruby, think I see something"



Ruby whips her head in Koln's direction as he disappears from sight into the crowd. She grumbled to herself in frustration. "How the heck do you find anyone in this mess?!" she grumbled, loosing her composure a bit in the stress. She frantically looks all around to see where he went or if anyone else suspicious was around.
Spot check
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> The discussion of the three individuals snaps Koln back to reality, due to his heightened senses he is able to pick it up, or so he tries.
> 
> Koln's Listen Check
> 1d20+4+8 → [12,4,8] = (24)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
You can hear what the group of men in the lounge are saying fairly well despite the fact that the music is almost deafening while using your heightened senses.

One of the men says "I really don't know what the appeal of this place is anyway, why would they come here."

Another one replies "Because this was considered "independent" territory. Anyone hiding from us would surely go here. We're not taking any chances here, lot's of bad  has been happening lately and kindred have been dropping like flies!"

A third says "For sure this has everyone worried but I think Edward has been acting a bit rash lately. I mean he has to feel extremely threatened by these newborns to go out of his way to make sure they are taken care of. At this point if they had any sense at all they would leave Denver."

The first one says "Who knows, surely if they weren't a threat then they would come foward and say so. Unless of course Racheal has taken all the fun for herself and torn them apart already. I don't know what to think of her and I have no idea why Edward trusts her at all."

The second says "Are you really going to question him? I for one don't want to end up on his bad side seeing what happened with that Jacob Prestor guy."

The third one says "Keep your voices down about that, you never know who might been in this club listening."
[/sblock]

After listening for awhile the music starts to take its toll on Koln's ears and he can't hear anymore of the conversation (-2 to listen checks for the next hour).


For when Clover arrives at the club.

Clover
[sblock]
You think you see a bat fly off into the sky from the alley next to the club.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby whips her head in Koln's direction as he disappears from sight into the crowd. She grumbled to herself in frustration. "How the heck do you find anyone in this mess?!" she grumbled, loosing her composure a bit in the stress. She frantically looks all around to see where he went or if anyone else suspicious was around.
> Spot check
> 1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby manages to find Koln after searching through the crowd. He appears to be listening intently on something that is going on in the lounge where you met with Tony.


----------



## izillama

The 24th Diocese was hopping as usual that night. Clover approached cautiously, slinking into the line with the rest of the clubbers like a scared kitten. She felt like a sitting duck, alone and out in the open. Was it because she knew that there were vampires after them? She suddenly really, _really_ wished to be with her friends. At least they could protect her. Clover felt as helpless as a de-clawed house cat.
Standing in line, she suddenly caught something out of the corner of her eye. She turned her head quickly and peered into the alley next to the club. What was that? Had that been a bat? Those weren't natives to the city, were they?
Something felt wrong. 
Clover bit her lip. She was still rather far back in line. And she had no idea where Koln and Ruby were. Even if she got into the club and started asking around, she doubted she would find them in time to help her investigate.
'You're making a _mistake_!'
'Shut up! Bite the bullet and go do something on your _own_ for once, you coward!'
Clover found herself stepping out of line and towards the alley. She knew it was rash. Dangerous. But she needed to see for herself...
She stepped into the alley and away from the safety of the crowd.

1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
Searching the alleyway...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover found herself stepping out of line and towards the alley. She knew it was rash. Dangerous. But she needed to see for herself...
> She stepped into the alley and away from the safety of the crowd.
> 
> 1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
> Searching the alleyway...




Clover
[sblock]
The alleyway is empty and quiet. You can see footprints made from the water from a puddle in the back of the alley, they look like they were made by a woman's shoes. If memory serves you correctly you think you saw a silver cross in the puddle the last time you were here and now it is gone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln thinks about what he's just heard. This Edward is defiantely a threat to the Church... but to go after him now would endanger the girls. "Ruby, I think it would be wise if we left Denver immediately. We have too many people after us.  Oh if only we were still human this would be so much simpler!" Koln sighs and leaves with Ruby out of the club through the side entrance, entering the oh so familiar alleyway.

"I hate this place..." He mutters, glancing at Ruby suspiciously out of the corner of his eyes for a moment.


----------



## izillama

Clover felt a chill course through her. Not literally. But she was suddenly on high-alert.
The puddle. Where was Koln's cross?
She reached up for her fleur de lis necklace as she approached the water. Koln had said that he wouldn't even be able to touch his cross anymore. He couldn't even _pray_. It pained him so much. Clover wondered if she would have the same problem with religious artifacts? Was God dead to her, too?
She stepped up next to the puddle and looked down into it. The shoes leading from it. The bat that had flown away. There had to be a connection. But Clover felt like she had overstayed her welcome in the alley. 
She turned, intending to leave.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover felt a chill course through her. Not literally. But she was suddenly on high-alert.
> The puddle. Where was Koln's cross?
> She reached up for her fleur de lis necklace as she approached the water. Koln had said that he wouldn't even be able to touch his cross anymore. He couldn't even _pray_. It pained him so much. Clover wondered if she would have the same problem with religious artifacts? Was God dead to her, too?
> She stepped up next to the puddle and looked down into it. The shoes leading from it. The bat that had flown away. There had to be a connection. But Clover felt like she had overstayed her welcome in the alley.
> She turned, intending to leave.




Koln and Ruby leave the club out the back door at the same time Clover is about to leave the alleyway. Now the whole group is together in the alley.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln and Ruby leave the club out the back door at the same time Clover is about to leave the alleyway. Now the whole group is together in the alley.



Ruby crosses her arms, clearly torn by what she has just heard. She doesn't want to leave Koln and Clover, but something inside her boils up. "Why should _we_ have to leave, this whole thing is making me really angry... how dare they!!" she snarls as she clutches her red hair in vain and hunches over. "Bring them on! Why don't they just leave us alone!!" she continues now clenching her fists, feeling like she wants to hit something, ANYTHING...
  Her inner voice is attempting to calm her down, but it is becoming more difficult every time.


----------



## izillama

She turned, intending to leave.
Suddenly, Clover was taken by surprise by the abrupt opening of the doorway leading from the club to the alley. She jumped, not knowing what to expect.
To her pleasant surprise, Koln and Ruby walked out morosely down the steps. Ruby was speaking animatedly. Ravenous, "Why should _we_ have to leave, this whole thing is making me really angry... how dare they!! Bring them on! Why don't they just leave us alone!!"
Clover felt as though she had never seen Ruby so fierce about anything. Though really, she had no idea what had Ruby so flustered. 
Carefully, Clover moved out of the shadows and into Koln and Ruby's line of sight. Her change of clothing had clearly made it easier for her to blend in with the night, "Koln? Ruby? What happened? What has you so upset?"
Her lavender eyes gazed at Ruby compassionately. She hated seeing her friends in pain.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln lays a calming hand on Ruby's back, "We must pick our battles carefully... caution and prudence are good virtues, ones that serve a warrior well." Of course Koln did not mean a word of it, but he did not want to endanger the girls, he would (and has) kill himself if it meant keeping them out of harm.

"Clover, thank God you're okay... this place is not safe, this Edward villain has vampires actively hunting us. It would behoove us greatly to leave Denver as soon as possible."


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "Clover, thank God you're okay... this place is not safe, this Edward villain has vampires actively hunting us. It would behoove us greatly to leave Denver as soon as possible."




Clover quirked an eyebrow, "Leave? _Why_?"
[sblock]She now understood what had the two of them so shaken. This Edward guy. The one who wanted them dead. 
But still, thinking selfishly for just a wee moment, the last thing Clover wanted to do was leave Denver. There was still school. Her family. Her friends. She wasn't ready to give that up. 
And so what? They knew that Edward was after them. That was nothing new. Unless this fact had completely evaded her simpleton friends until now. 
But still, thinking rationally, Clover didn't think that leaving was the best idea. Nor was Ruby's idea of fighting.[/sblock]
She shook her head adamantly, as though the idea disgusted her, "I don't think that's such a good idea. This Edward guy sounds important. He might be rational. Why don't we try a different approach? Why don't we just... I don't know... _talk_ to him? Maybe this has been a misunderstanding? Maybe we can compromise?"
She would much rather talk than fight or run!


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> This Edward guy sounds important. He might be rational. Why don't we try a different approach? Why don't we just... I don't know... _talk_ to him? Maybe this has been a misunderstanding? Maybe we can compromise?"
> She would much rather talk than fight or run!




Koln starts to quietly chuckle, then moderately laugh, and then laugh out loud!

"That's good, reason with a vampire?! Look Clover, this is not a human we are dealing with. Vampires have more in common with base animals than people. Try reasoning with a pack of hungry wolves that's after you. Against someone like Edward I doubt you-er we would stand much   of a chance. Socrates agrees with me, right friend?" Koln looks down at the small rodent head looking up at him from his coat pocket.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln starts to quietly chuckle, then moderately laugh, and then laugh out loud!
> 
> "That's good, reason with a vampire?! Look Clover, this is not a human we are dealing with. Vampires have more in common with base animals than people. Try reasoning with a pack of hungry wolves that's after you. Against someone like Edward I doubt you-er we would stand much   of a chance. Socrates agrees with me, right friend?" Koln looks down at the small rodent head looking up at him from his coat pocket.




Socrates pops out of Kolns pocket as if he knew he was being spoken to. He sniffs around and looks up at Koln.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates chatters his teeth and says in his usual meek voice that only Koln seems to hear "Maybe he's a mean one but even rats can be negotiated with. With cheese of course, bring him cheese! Nobody could resist that!"
[/sblock]

Socrates jumps down from Koln's pocket onto the ground seeming to poke through some trash lying near the dumpster in the alley then lapping up some water from the puddle on the ground.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sighs, watching the rat, and scooping him up when he's finished. "Fine, we will have a little chat with this Edward fellow... stick close to me though, if things get crazy I will spare you the 'I told you so,' and Ruby, although I admire your ambition and perhaps we should slay him. But for now try to remain calm and do not do anything rash. Let's head back into the trap and let it spring... " Koln turns, entering the club again, this time not trying so hard to keep in the shadows.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs, watching the rat, and scooping him up when he's finished. "Fine, we will have a little chat with this Edward fellow... stick close to me though, if things get crazy I will spare you the 'I told you so,' and Ruby, although I admire your ambition and perhaps we should slay him. But for now try to remain calm and do not do anything rash. Let's head back into the trap and let it spring... " Koln turns, entering the club again, this time not trying so hard to keep in the shadows.




This is the 24th Diocese and Edward was said to hang out at the Broadstreet.

The door to the alleyway only opens from the inside so anyone entering is coming from the front entrance where the bar is located.


----------



## izillama

Koln turned back towards the club with a far-off look in his eyes. Clover watched him start to walk, as though completely oblivious to the fact that he was still standing in a stinking alleyway. She thought that she heard him begin to hum some sort of heroic theme song, and Clover realized that he was lost in some sort of fantasy world again. Constantine, maybe?
She sighed, stepping forward and catching him by the ear, tugging gently and pulling him backwards, "Ok mister dark and dramatic. Hold your horses for two seconds. I know it's tough for you, but how about excerising a little _thought_? Firstly, you're going the wrong way. Broadstreed is _that_ way." She motioned over her shoulder towards the street, "Secondly, we need to think about what we're going to say. We can't exactly just walk in there all 'Hey, Edward! Nice to meet you. I'm Angelica and this is Koln and Ruby. You know, the vampire noobs you've been trying to kill? Right, um, we came here to find out why you want us dead. Maybe we can come to some sort of agreement?' " 
Clover glared at Koln pointedly, hoping that he didn't start forward again and force a Command out of her.
She looked over to Ruby for support.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Koln turned back towards the club with a far-off look in his eyes. Clover watched him start to walk, as though completely oblivious to the fact that he was still standing in a stinking alleyway. She thought that she heard him begin to hum some sort of heroic theme song, and Clover realized that he was lost in some sort of fantasy world again. Constantine, maybe?
> She sighed, stepping forward and catching him by the ear, tugging gently and pulling him backwards, "Ok mister dark and dramatic. Hold your horses for two seconds. I know it's tough for you, but how about excerising a little _thought_? Firstly, you're going the wrong way. Broadstreed is _that_ way." She motioned over her shoulder towards the street, "Secondly, we need to think about what we're going to say. We can't exactly just walk in there all 'Hey, Edward! Nice to meet you. I'm Angelica and this is Koln and Ruby. You know, the vampire noobs you've been trying to kill? Right, um, we came here to find out why you want us dead. Maybe we can come to some sort of agreement?' "
> Clover glared at Koln pointedly, hoping that he didn't start forward again and force a Command out of her.
> She looked over to Ruby for support.



After a long period of time, Ruby's anger finally subsided for the moment. She looked at her tow friends who were equally concerned for her and her face turned sad in shame. She couldn't face her inner self, tearing her towards violent conclusions. "I'm sorry everyone, once again my animalistic side is coming out little by little," she said with a bowed her. 
Suddenly she saw Clover tugging Koln by the ear and she let out a hearty chuckle. She then tried to get serious when Clover insisted on meeting with Edward. She looked at her with half lidded eyes. "You do realize we could be inviting death himself. We could be easily surrounded by hundreds of vampires with one snap of his fingers." she then sighs reluctantly. "If you insist on going, I will follow you and not leave your side," she says genuinely despite her strained face. She reached out and held her hand. "What is your decision then?"


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled at Ruby for backing her up, then she bit her lip nervously, "I know, Ruby. Of course, Koln's option is the safest. But so long as Edward exists--and from what I've heard of vampires, that could be for a very long time--he will still hunt us. I don't know if he'd follow us beyond Denver, but others in other cities might. That's why I think running might not be in our best interest. Similarly, your idea of fighting, Ruby, might be just as rash, if not moreso. You just said it yourself. We could be surrounded in a matter of seconds with no warning. You're strong, Ruby, but I don't think that even you could fend off an attack of that scale."
Clover stepped out in front of her friends like a drill sergeant. It was a strange position for her, but she felt comfortable taking charge. She turned on her heel, facing both of them, "Let's go, then. Who knows? Maybe he'll be impressed by the fact that we have the nerve to face him. If this doesn't work, I guess we should just play it by ear. Fight or flight. Whichever works. Oh, and Koln? I forbid you from speaking until further notice."
'Don't hate me.'
Clover gave Koln a sincere look so that he knew she meant no harm. But it would do no good for him to say something and get them all killed.


----------



## Strider_Koln

_"We could be surrounded in a matter of seconds with no warning... I don't think that even you could fend off an attack of that scale."

_Koln grumbles under his breath, "No, but I can..."

Koln stands with his arms crossed watching Clover with a smirk. He admires her will, but does she have any idea really what they're up against? Like most people, she did not even know that vampires existed until one actually attacked her! Now she wants to have a little civil chat with one? Even if they walk out alive they will surely just be helping to tie the noose around their own necks! Vampires, real ones, are not the cute cuddly ones on the cereal box, the Sesame street, nor on the Twilight. They lack the morality innate in humanity, all that there is to them is power... temporal desires. 

That's it. Koln cannot take anymore of being silent. It is now clear they both need a good strong lecture on vampire-killing by Prof. Koln, class is starting now! Koln opens his mouth, drawing in a breath to begin-- _"__I forbid you from speaking until further notice."
_
>,<


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> _"We could be surrounded in a matter of seconds with no warning... I don't think that even you could fend off an attack of that scale."
> 
> _Koln grumbles under his breath, "No, but I can..."
> 
> Koln stands with his arms crossed watching Clover with a smirk. He admires her will, but does she have any idea really what they're up against? Like most people, she did not even know that vampires existed until one actually attacked her! Now she wants to have a little civil chat with one? Even if they walk out alive they will surely just be helping to tie the noose around their own necks! Vampires, real ones, are not the cute cuddly ones on the cereal box, the Sesame street, nor on the Twilight. They lack the morality innate in humanity, all that there is to them is power... temporal desires.
> 
> That's it. Koln cannot take anymore of being silent. It is now clear they both need a good strong lecture on vampire-killing by Prof. Koln, class is starting now! Koln opens his mouth, drawing in a breath to begin-- _"__I forbid you from speaking until further notice."
> _
> >,<




Probably a good idea not to let Koln talk 

As you are talking it begins to rain. The small droplets fall down to the ground in sparse splashes here and there at first and soon you find yourselves caught in a steady rain. 

Socrates gets a little wet as he scurries around the alleyway scrounging for more food. He doesn't like the rain and runs to the closest person who happens to be Ruby. He gets up on her shoulder using her hair as cover from the rain. Ruby feels his whiskers tickle her right ear and cheek.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Probably a good idea not to let Koln talk
> 
> As you are talking it begins to rain. The small droplets fall down to the ground in sparse splashes here and there at first and soon you find yourselves caught in a steady rain.
> 
> Socrates gets a little wet as he scurries around the alleyway scrounging for more food. He doesn't like the rain and runs to the closest person who happens to be Ruby. He gets up on her shoulder using her hair as cover from the rain. Ruby feels his whiskers tickle her right ear and cheek.



Ruby nods, allowing Clover to lead the way to Broadstreet, hoping for the best. She trails  behind, watching their backs in case they are flanked. Socrates' whiskers tickled her skin and she chuckled while stroking his fur gently. The rain seemed calming and neutral compared to everything they have faced so far. She gave a solemn look to poor Koln, who seemed to be mutely grumbling to himself in vain. She sympathized with him, but she felt a strong need to follow what Clover had commanded.


----------



## izillama

I'm going to assume that we utilize GPS technology to find the Broadstreet?

Clover led the way along the soaked sidewalks. She could hear her friends padding along behind her dutifully. None of them spoke. 
She kept giving awkward glances over her shoulder at Koln. He was glaring. Grumbling. She felt terrible. But it was the best idea. He could get them into more trouble. 
What was Ruby thinking? Clover wondered why the Amish girl kept following her so dutifully. Though she was glad she did so.
As they got closer, she spoke quietly. She knew that Ruby and Koln could hear her, even if no other human on the street could. 
"To be honest, I'm a little nervous. Koln, I know you said that vampires can't reason. Well, if that were the case, it would apply to us as well. And to be frank, I still feel quite reasonable. Hey, I could have commanded you to never speak ever again, right?" She laughed in a feeble attempt to lighten the mood.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> I'm going to assume that we utilize GPS technology to find the Broadstreet?
> 
> Clover led the way along the soaked sidewalks. She could hear her friends padding along behind her dutifully. None of them spoke.
> She kept giving awkward glances over her shoulder at Koln. He was glaring. Grumbling. She felt terrible. But it was the best idea. He could get them into more trouble.
> What was Ruby thinking? Clover wondered why the Amish girl kept following her so dutifully. Though she was glad she did so.
> As they got closer, she spoke quietly. She knew that Ruby and Koln could hear her, even if no other human on the street could.
> "To be honest, I'm a little nervous. Koln, I know you said that vampires can't reason. Well, if that were the case, it would apply to us as well. And to be frank, I still feel quite reasonable. Hey, I could have commanded you to never speak ever again, right?" She laughed in a feeble attempt to lighten the mood.




You would actually be using the bus to get to the Broadstreet.

The Broadstreet is located in the much more populated business district of Denver, right on the edge near the residential area.

The bus pulls up to a crowded sidewalk where a large group of people wait outside the club either talking idly or waiting to get inside. The building itself is rather plain and looks like most of the other buildings in the area except for the awning over the door with an italic blue sign that reads "Broadstreet". There are two large bouncers at the door who look even meaner than the ones at the 24th Diocese waiting to receive incoming patrons.

As you approach the club you can feel many eyes on you piercing through you like little daggers. You can't tell if any of these eyes belong to vampires or not but it makes you feel uneasy. You can see a small courtyard to the left of the club which is currently being used mostly as a smoking lounge. Aside from the few people enjoying a smoke, the courtyard remains fairly empty. There are tables and benches here and there.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You would actually be using the bus to get to the Broadstreet.
> 
> The Broadstreet is located in the much more populated business district of Denver, right on the edge near the residential area.
> 
> The bus pulls up to a crowded sidewalk where a large group of people wait outside the club either talking idly or waiting to get inside. The building itself is rather plain and looks like most of the other buildings in the area except for the awning over the door with an italic blue sign that reads "Broadstreet". There are two large bouncers at the door who look even meaner than the ones at the 24th Diocese waiting to receive incoming patrons.
> 
> As you approach the club you can feel many eyes on you piercing through you like little daggers. You can't tell if any of these eyes belong to vampires or not but it makes you feel uneasy. You can see a small courtyard to the left of the club which is currently being used mostly as a smoking lounge. Aside from the few people enjoying a smoke, the courtyard remains fairly empty. There are tables and benches here and there.



Ruby stares back at everyone with her arms folded, feeling a mix of uneasiness and confidence at the same time. She flips her hair and walks out towards the courtyard. Before she does this she quickly scans the area for anything out of the ordinary.

Search
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
Roll Lookup

Afterwards, she takes a seat at the empty table and motions everyone else to join her..


----------



## izillama

Clover shrugged and joined Ruby. She didn't have any better ideas herself. So, she grabbed Koln's hand and tugged him to the table, grumbling to him out of the side of her mouth, "Stop resisting!" Geez, it was like dragging a child to the dentist!
She sat down next to Ruby and crossed her arms and legs, flicking her sight around the area as she waited for Koln to join them.

1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
Following Sarah's good example and searching ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover shrugged and joined Ruby. She didn't have any better ideas herself. So, she grabbed Koln's hand and tugged him to the table, grumbling to him out of the side of her mouth, "Stop resisting!" Geez, it was like dragging a child to the dentist!
> She sat down next to Ruby and crossed her arms and legs, flicking her sight around the area as she waited for Koln to join them.
> 
> 1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
> Following Sarah's good example and searching ^.^




Your searches don't turn up anything out of the ordinary. It is a plain courtyard with a stone patio and benches for sitting. As you sit down at the table the few smokers who are in the courtyard talk idly amongst themselves. They start to leave as they finish their cigarettes.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Can Koln enter the club packin heat or should i try to sneak past the bouncers (cloak of shadows?)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Can Koln enter the club packin heat or should i try to sneak past the bouncers (cloak of shadows?)




The bouncers aren't going to let anyone in with weapons and you can't move while using Cloak of Shadows. I haven't been doing this with the 24th Diocese because I've been lazy but really they wouldn't allow you to enter a club in an urban area without patting you down first.


----------



## izillama

Clover looked around the courtyard warily, yet she was far from ill at ease. Now _this_ was what she was talking about, as far as clubs went. Nice seating area. Outdoor entertainment. Good building facade. A far cry from the gothic filth of the 24th Diocese. 
She had to keep reminding herself that there was a murderous vampire right on the other side of the wall.
Clover looked to her friends uneasily. She had been batting an idea around in her head, but she didn't think they would like it. Ruby might tackle her to the ground for it. Heck, Koln was already mad at her about the not speaking thing. 
She kept her voice low, pleading with her eyes for her friends to listen,
"I think I have an idea. You're not going to like it. By the way, Koln, you can speak now. But you can't get up from your chair. But I think I should go in there alone and try and reason with Edward. Then at least if something happens... you two will be _safe_." She choked up on the last work. Clover was even having trouble convincing _herself_ that this was a good idea!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby closed her eyes in frustration at the situation. She just couldn't let Clover go in alone, she definitely knew Koln wouldn't either. She sighed. "Neither of us want you to go in alone, but maybe talking to him first would be a good idea. At least please let us be closeby when you do this?"she pleaded.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> She kept her voice low, pleading with her eyes for her friends to listen,
> "I think I have an idea. You're not going to like it. By the way, Koln, you can speak now. But you can't get up from your chair. But I think I should go in there alone and try and reason with Edward. Then at least if something happens... you two will be _safe_." She choked up on the last work. Clover was even having trouble convincing _herself_ that this was a good idea!




Koln is noticibly seething with anger as he sits and listens to Clover's plan. And he's the insane one?! The voices in his head all agree, all telling Koln, "We told you so, hahaha! They cannot be trusted at all, can they?" It isn't so much that... but rather, she wants to go in alone and be assured of HIS safetly?! He was doing just fine before he ever met her, if anyone should talk to Edward it should be someone that understands what vampires truly are... she should at least have Koln with her in case anything happens.

Oh sure Edward might call off the hunt, but what then? Will they be lowered to the status of bastardized hounds meant to serve other vampires? The entire hiercarchal stucture is extremely backward, those with most of the pull are the cowards, the ones that managed to further their paradoxical existences the longest. In the human world, the old senile gentry are usually uprooted by the new. Then again.. revering tradition is not such a bad thing... perhaps if modern Christians like Clover respected their tradition more they'd listen to kindly rational  priests like myself!! I will not stand-er sit for this!!


Koln's will save to get up from the chair:
1d20+5+2 → [13,5,2] = (20) 
5 from his Will, and 2 from his feat Iron Will
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Oh sure Edward might call off the hunt, but what then? Will they be lowered to the status of bastardized hounds meant to serve other vampires? The entire hiercarchal stucture is extremely backward, those with most of the pull are the cowards, the ones that managed to further their paradoxical existences the longest. In the human world, the old senile gentry are usually uprooted by the new. Then again.. revering tradition is not such a bad thing... perhaps if modern Christians like Clover respected their tradition more they'd listen to kindly rational  priests like myself!! I will not stand-er sit for this!!
> 
> Koln's will save to get up from the chair:
> 1d20+5+2 → [13,5,2] = (20)
> 5 from his Will, and 2 from his feat Iron Will
> Roll Lookup




Fail

You forgot the -4 for Clover being Ventrue. But hey, you can always spend a Willpower point to break this.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Fail
> 
> You forgot the -4 for Clover being Ventrue. But hey, you can always spend a Willpower point to break this.




Koln growls, his limbs noticibly shaking as he struggles to rise. "Grr.. Clover.. I cannot allow you to endanger yourself... I will not stay idle as this happens!"

oh you bet i'm using that willpower point!


----------



## izillama

Clover looked at Koln with pity in her eyes. She didn't like seeing him hurt. 
However, a smirk crossed her face as she rose and stood in front of her friends. She was cocky.
Clover giggled and gently pushed Koln back down into his seat, playfully tapping him on the nose and turning to do the same to Ruby. She smiled compassionately.
"Now now, children. Be good little ones and wait here. Mommy needs to go talk to the big, bad vampire. Ok?" ^.^
And with that, she made to walk off.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover looked at Koln with pity in her eyes. She didn't like seeing him hurt.
> However, a smirk crossed her face as she rose and stood in front of her friends. She was cocky.
> Clover giggled and gently pushed Koln back down into his seat, playfully tapping him on the nose and turning to do the same to Ruby. She smiled compassionately.
> "Now now, children. Be good little ones and wait here. Mommy needs to go talk to the big, bad vampire. Ok?" ^.^
> And with that, she made to walk off.




Koln uses 1 Willpower point to be able to move again.

Clover pushes Koln down but he is in fact able to move again.

As Clover approaches the club the bouncer's stop her. One of them asks "What's this?" pointing at the whip tied around her waist.


----------



## izillama

In case you didn't read my previous posts, it's tied UNDER my shirt >.<
But, in case you don't give a damn...

Clover imperceptibly rolled her eyes, then gave the bouncer a little wink, "It's a belt. Tool of the trade, you know. You should try it sometime." She smirked and held his gaze, ready to mesmerize her way into the club at a moment's notice.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> In case you didn't read my previous posts, it's tied UNDER my shirt >.<
> But, in case you don't give a damn...
> 
> Clover imperceptibly rolled her eyes, then gave the bouncer a little wink, "It's a belt. Tool of the trade, you know. You should try it sometime." She smirked and held his gaze, ready to mesmerize her way into the club at a moment's notice.




Well, you're lucky I forgot about that because you're way better off just pretending it's a belt.

The bouncer says "Whatever, if it comes off your waist you're out of here." He quickly frisks Clover down while the other one checks her purse. Satisfied, they wave Clover through.

When she enters the club Clover hears the sound of blues music (see the song that Sarah posted) coming from behind a wall that separates the entrance from the rest of the club. She comes to a desk where a man dressed in casual business attire says "Welcome to the Broadstreet, the cover is $5."


----------



## izillama

Clover gave a friendly smile and handed over a $5 from her purse. Casually, she spoke, "This is the first time I've been here. Who's playing tonight?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover gave a friendly smile and handed over a $5 from her purse. Casually, she spoke, "This is the first time I've been here. Who's playing tonight?"




The man behind the desk replies "Tonight we have a local band called Crossroads playing. Sometimes you can catch our house band Seventh Son. They play at least once a week and usually on a Tuesday." He leads Clover out to the club area which is lit by soft, modern looking lights. There is a stage on the left wall overlooking a dance floor and a bar, the bar is shaped like a horseshoe allowing all people seated to be able to see the stage. There is a fair amount of people sitting at the bar and a few couples gliding across the dance floor.

"We have one bar here." he says pointing to the bar. "There are tables to the back over there." He says as he points to an area behind the bar. We also have a sort of VIP area for our more prestigious guests." He points over to the far back wall which is fairly unlit but Clover can see booths similar to those in the 24th Diocese. There is also a door without an exit sign over it to the right of the lounges. "This is actually a pretty quiet crowd. When Seventh Son plays it's not unusual or us to get up to 300 people in here. Well, I hope that helped, if there's anything else you need I'll be behind the counter." He then walks back to the front of the club leaving Clover at the entrance. Clover may feel tense but there is an air about the Broadstreet that leads her to believe that this club does not see much fighting.


----------



## izillama

'It's fine, Clover. It's fine. Look, you got into the club alright with no one trying to kill you. Just relax.'
She breathed deeply. The air filled her ashen lungs to no effect. But she liked to pretend it made her feel calmer. Either way, she felt more at ease here than at hte 24th Diocese. It was funny. Morbidly _funny_.

1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
Search check
1) Is Clover getting any funny looks from anyone?
2) Using Paladin ability 'Sense Undead,' can Clover sense any fellow vampires in the vicinity?


----------



## ladyphoenix

It took all her strength to keep from lifting herself off the table and stopping Clover. She watched out of the corner of her eye as Clover shmoozed the bouncer into allowing her pass with a concealed weapon. _Damn she is good_ She then felt the table shake and she shot a glance at Koln, who is successfully struggling to be free. "Koln, we have to be calm, please don't go rushing in and drawing needless attention to all of us. Maybe we can go in ourselves and listen in nearby?" She withdrew her switchblade and set it on the ground near the wall of the building. 
She finally determined that she could stay calm at least for a little while. She outstretched her hand and gave him a smirk. "Now shall we dance?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"There is power, power, power, in the Blood... in the Blood... Oh there is power.." Koln happily sings as he pours the gasoline around the club. These girls just do not understand how to deal with vampires. The proper resposne is the only thing they truly understand, fear. 




ladyphoenix said:


> She outstretched her hand and gave him a smirk. "Now shall we dance?"




Koln's snapped back to reality, momentarily confused and regaining his senses.. strangely though he can still hear the song, as if there was an invisible copy of himself standing right outside the club, singing. He sighs, doing his best to ignore it and nods happily at Ruby. He gently takes her hand and kisses the top of it before rising and politely bowing to her. "It would be my pleasure... oh just a sec!" Koln remembers his weapon, running off to the nearest dumpster and depositing his weapons before entering the club with Ruby with arms joined.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> 'It's fine, Clover. It's fine. Look, you got into the club alright with no one trying to kill you. Just relax.'
> She breathed deeply. The air filled her ashen lungs to no effect. But she liked to pretend it made her feel calmer. Either way, she felt more at ease here than at hte 24th Diocese. It was funny. Morbidly _funny_.
> 
> 1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
> Search check
> 1) Is Clover getting any funny looks from anyone?
> 2) Using Paladin ability 'Sense Undead,' can Clover sense any fellow vampires in the vicinity?




Clover can feel eyes on her and the presence of vampires. Searching around the club she finds that the door near the lounges is much to ornate and untouched to be a public door used by all the guests of the club. Clover feels more eyes on her as she approaches the door and the lounge.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's snapped back to reality, momentarily confused and regaining his senses.. strangely though he can still hear the song, as if there was an invisible copy of himself standing right outside the club, singing. He sighs, doing his best to ignore it and nods happily at Ruby. He gently takes her hand and kisses the top of it before rising and politely bowing to her. "It would be my pleasure... oh just a sec!" Koln remembers his weapon, running off to the nearest dumpster and depositing his weapons before entering the club with Ruby with arms joined.




Koln and Ruby get through the bouncers which is especially interesting with Ruby wearing a dress. Ruby and Koln are greeted by the man behind the counter who collects $5 from each of them and offers them any help and guidance they may need. Once they get their bearings straight Koln and Ruby head over to the dance floor which is fairly crowded with couples dancing to the music.

Koln and Ruby
[sblock]
As you dance with each other you look around for Clover, she is nowhere to be found amongst the crowd of people. You do however catch a glimps of a girl with black hair wearing a schoolgirl outfit before she gets lost in the crowd. You wouldn't have even noticed her at all if it weren't for the fact that she is dressed like she belongs in a goth club rather than the casual street clothes that everyone else is dressed in here.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover can feel eyes on her and the presence of vampires. Searching around the club she finds that the door near the lounges is much to ornate and untouched to be a public door used by all the guests of the club. Clover feels more eyes on her as she approaches the door and the lounge.




Clover halted a few feet from the door, regaining her guise of composure. She felt eyes on her back like pinpricks, and she felt none too comfortable. 
'You're a fool! What are you doing here!?'
She gazed at the doorway, nodding slowly as though inspecting it and clearly impressed. But she dare not step any further. Not with this crowd at her back. She was brazen, but not _stupid_, after all. 
Slowly, she turned and wound her way towards the edges of the dance floor, shimmying in next to a couple of guys swaying to the beat of the blues. 
She caught their eyes flirtatiously, commenting in a nonchalant yet chipper way, "Some club they have here! What ambiance! Right down the paint on the walls and the design of the doors, huh?" ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover halted a few feet from the door, regaining her guise of composure. She felt eyes on her back like pinpricks, and she felt none too comfortable.
> 'You're a fool! What are you doing here!?'
> She gazed at the doorway, nodding slowly as though inspecting it and clearly impressed. But she dare not step any further. Not with this crowd at her back. She was brazen, but not _stupid_, after all.
> Slowly, she turned and wound her way towards the edges of the dance floor, shimmying in next to a couple of guys swaying to the beat of the blues.
> She caught their eyes flirtatiously, commenting in a nonchalant yet chipper way, "Some club they have here! What ambiance! Right down the paint on the walls and the design of the doors, huh?" ^.^




The guys throw Clover a rather odd look but one of them says "This is a blues club girl, we need style. You look stiff, relaaaax." He does a rather loose sway across the dance floor as if to show Clover what he means.

Clover
[sblock]
Suddenly a hand comes out of the crowd from behind you and wraps around you pulling you in. You can see the hand on your chest, it is a woman's hand with black nail polish. She whispers in your ear. "Do what you came here to do, the longer you wait the stronger he evil one gets. You know where to go, they can't hurt you here." 

With that you are released. You turn around but nobody is there.
[/sblock]

"Wow was that a friend of yours? She was pretty hot." The guys asks Clover with a look of disbelief on his face.


----------



## izillama

...
'Violated. I feel... _violated_.'
Clover gave a little shiver, looking uneasily over her shoulder to no avail.
'What in the _world_...?'
'You know what, whoever it was, she's right. Just go. The longer you wait, the more chance that idiot priest and silly Amish girl might try and do your job _for_ you!'
Clover mumbled something in response to the guys. She didn't even know what it was. Then she turned back towards the door.
"They can't hurt you here."
Yes, this place felt relaxed. Safe. Moderately, at least.
With one last sigh, she stepped towards the doors and pushed them open.


----------



## Strider_Koln

As Koln and Ruby glide over the floor like two ghosts bound together in eachother's eternal spectral embrace. He is tempted to forget reality, if only for a moment. A new kind of happiness is painfully gripping his heart as he looks into her eyes, a kind of love outside of agape... he hates it, fights it with all of his being but slowly he succumbs and submits, that is until he catches a glimpse of a familiar figure in the crowd. "It's her! That girl... We can't afford to lose her!" Koln quickly whispers to Ruby before taking off in the direction of the familiar dark haired girl. Muttering audibly to himself, "In the name of the Lord, Lacy do not disappear, not this time."

Searching for Lacy with heightened senses of course
1d20+8+2 → [15,8,2] = (25) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> As Koln and Ruby glide over the floor like two ghosts bound together in eachother's eternal spectral embrace. He is tempted to forget reality, if only for a moment. A new kind of happiness is painfully gripping his heart as he looks into her eyes, a kind of love outside of agape... he hates it, fights it with all of his being but slowly he succumbs and submits, that is until he catches a glimpse of a familiar figure in the crowd. "It's her! That girl... We can't afford to lose her!" Koln quickly whispers to Ruby before taking off in the direction of the familiar dark haired girl. Muttering audibly to himself, "In the name of the Lord, Lacy do not disappear, not this time."
> 
> Searching for Lacy with heightened senses of course
> 1d20+8+2 → [15,8,2] = (25)
> Roll Lookup



"what?" Ruby mutters as she watches Koln start to take off. Their lovely dancing together was short-lived but all worthwhile. She sighed at herself as she ran after Koln, chasing the mystery girl.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> ...
> 'Violated. I feel... _violated_.'
> Clover gave a little shiver, looking uneasily over her shoulder to no avail.
> 'What in the _world_...?'
> 'You know what, whoever it was, she's right. Just go. The longer you wait, the more chance that idiot priest and silly Amish girl might try and do your job _for_ you!'
> Clover mumbled something in response to the guys. She didn't even know what it was. Then she turned back towards the door.
> "They can't hurt you here."
> Yes, this place felt relaxed. Safe. Moderately, at least.
> With one last sigh, she stepped towards the doors and pushed them open.




Clover pushes the door open to find a sort of waiting room. The room has chairs all around, some of which are occupied by beings that you can only assume are vampires of all ages. An extremely large man emerges from a door behind the waiting room. He stands about 6'2" tall and is built like a linebacker. He moves with the confidence of a warrior although there is little grace to him. His hair is deep red and his face is stone-like and emotionless. He is dressed in business attire with a suit and tie of moderate quality.

"You have a lot of nerve coming here." He says in a deep monotone voice. "You think you can just barge in here and get us by surprise? Your visit ends here." he says as he steps forward.

The other vampires in the room form a circle around Clover looking at her menacingly, smiling while clearly showing their fangs.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> As Koln and Ruby glide over the floor like two ghosts bound together in eachother's eternal spectral embrace. He is tempted to forget reality, if only for a moment. A new kind of happiness is painfully gripping his heart as he looks into her eyes, a kind of love outside of agape... he hates it, fights it with all of his being but slowly he succumbs and submits, that is until he catches a glimpse of a familiar figure in the crowd. "It's her! That girl... We can't afford to lose her!" Koln quickly whispers to Ruby before taking off in the direction of the familiar dark haired girl. Muttering audibly to himself, "In the name of the Lord, Lacy do not disappear, not this time."
> 
> Searching for Lacy with heightened senses of course
> 1d20+8+2 → [15,8,2] = (25)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
You see the girl walk out the doors of the club to the outside. You can hear her all-too-familiar voice in your head saying "My work here is done."
[/sblock]

By the time Koln gets outside he can see a pickup truck pull out and speed off down the road. Ruby comes out of the club behind Koln.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> "You have a lot of nerve coming here." He says in a deep monotone voice. "You think you can just barge in here and get us by surprise? Your visit ends here." he says as he steps forward.
> 
> The other vampires in the room form a circle around Clover looking at her menacingly, smiling while clearly showing their fangs.




'Eep!'
Clover hesitated for a fraction of a moment, quickly checking in with her own sanity and concluding that, yes, there was _always _a diplomatic way to do things. Even with vampires (she tried to convince herself).
'Show them courage and submission. Respect and caution.'
She took a fraction of a step backwards, standing tall and raising her hands shoulder high to show truce. She did her best to meet the eyes of everyone in the circle, trying to show them that she meant no harm. But she spoke to the red-headed one a little quicker and more openly than she had originally meant to, "Whoa... easy there. I'm not here to start a fight. I only came here to have a little chat with Edward."
'And fangs! Could you give a rest with the ing _fangs_!?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> 'Eep!'
> Clover hesitated for a fraction of a moment, quickly checking in with her own sanity and concluding that, yes, there was _always _a diplomatic way to do things. Even with vampires (she tried to convince herself).
> 'Show them courage and submission. Respect and caution.'
> She took a fraction of a step backwards, standing tall and raising her hands shoulder high to show truce. She did her best to meet the eyes of everyone in the circle, trying to show them that she meant no harm. But she spoke to the red-headed one a little quicker and more openly than she had originally meant to, "Whoa... easy there. I'm not here to start a fight. I only came here to have a little chat with Edward."
> 'And fangs! Could you give a rest with the ing _fangs_!?'




The huge vampire takes a step forward towards Clover. "And why should we let you see Edward, so you can try to slay him? We know about you and your friends. You can't even stand your own existence let alone the existence of other vampires. We should execute you right here."

The other vampires start to push and shove Clover and one of them push her on the ground. She looks up and sees the huge figure of the red-haired vampire looming above her. He grabs Clover's neck with one huge hand and lifts her off the ground.

All of a sudden a voice comes from the room behind the waiting room. "Duke stop, you know the rules around here. Bring her in, I'd love to hear what she has to say."

Duke grunts and says "Yes sir." He puts Clover down in front of him and leads her through the door into an office. The office is fairly plain and unfurnished containing only a filing cabinet, a few chairs, and a desk which Edward is sitting behind. The room has no windows but there are a few posters on the wall depicting a band called the "Seventh Son" on them. Edward is fairly short, about 5'6" and Clover can get a sense of authority from him just from the way he moves. He has dark brown hair, almost black, which is well groomed. He is wearing business casual clothes which could easily blend with those of the ones the guests are wearing outside.

Edward looks at Duke and says "Watch the door, there are three of them. If the other two show themselves bring them in here." Duke nods and silently leaves. Edward looks over at Clover and motions for her to sit in one of the chairs. "So, you finally decide to show yourself. We've been having a lot of trouble tracking you all down. Are you out for revenge for the murder of Jacob Prestor?"


----------



## izillama

'omfgomfgomfg...'
Clover struggled to keep her cool. She didn't think that she had let it slip quite yet that she was, on the inside, a total mess.
She carefully sat down in the chair that was offered her, crossing her legs and placing her hands gently on top of her knee, politely cocking her head cutely to one side as she listened to what Edward had to say.
She had to admit, after fearing this guy for so many days, he really wasn't what she expected him to look or act like. Not exactly.


> "So, you finally decide to show yourself. We've been having a lot of trouble tracking you all down. Are you out for revenge for the murder of Jacob Prestor?"



'Easy now, Clover. Be careful.'
Slowly, she shook her head, "No. I had no personal attachment to him. It's sad that he's gone. But I could care less about _avenging_ him."
She thought about continuing. Asking for mercy up front. But she thought it better to wait to be invited to do so. She was on his grounds. She would play by his rules.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> 'omfgomfgomfg...'
> Clover struggled to keep her cool. She didn't think that she had let it slip quite yet that she was, on the inside, a total mess.
> She carefully sat down in the chair that was offered her, crossing her legs and placing her hands gently on top of her knee, politely cocking her head cutely to one side as she listened to what Edward had to say.
> She had to admit, after fearing this guy for so many days, he really wasn't what she expected him to look or act like. Not exactly.
> 
> 'Easy now, Clover. Be careful.'
> Slowly, she shook her head, "No. I had no personal attachment to him. It's sad that he's gone. But I could care less about _avenging_ him."
> She thought about continuing. Asking for mercy up front. But she thought it better to wait to be invited to do so. She was on his grounds. She would play by his rules.




"You have no attachment? Surely there must have been a reason for why he chose you to be one of his spawn. Whatever the reason, my assumptions about you were correct, shock troops made to destroy this city! Burning down buildings, threatening and even slaying other vampires is not something I'm going to tolerate in my city! I even hear that one amongst you was a hunter sent by the church, surely you cannot say that he doesn't mean to destroy us. I'm not convinced that you three mean no harm." Edwards eyes pierce into Clover like daggers, his very presence making Clover feel uneasy.


----------



## izillama

Clover squirmed a little in her seat, unable to tear her eyes from Edward's gaze. He seemed to be watching her like a hawk; sizing her up like boa constrictor measuring its next meal.
'Well, I guess he has a point. I'd be a little pissed too at our actions. But still...'
She struggled to regain her composure, though she wasn't too sure how well her acting was holding up under this pressure. She suddenly wished that she had taken Ruby up on her offer of having her there. But still, she was sure that fighting wasn't the best option. There had to be a way to reason with him!
Right...?
She bowed her head a little in submission, yet didn't break her stare. She cleared her throat, hoping she didn't sound nervous, "Point by point, then... I won't try and exonerate myself from this situation at the expense of my friends, but I don't believe Prestor set out with any intention of embracing _me_, personally. Looking back on that night, I believe that I just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time, considering I wasn't going to be there in the first place. Further, neither of my two friends clearly knows why they themselves were chosen, either. As for the burning down of the apartment building and the..." she hesitated, "... _slayings_ of other vampires, these actions were purely ones of self-preservation and self-defense. We were threatened and acted accordingly."
At the thought of Koln, she wasn't sure if she should go on. But it seemed fitting as she had addressed every other one of his complaints. Did Edward even know their names?
She nodded, "Finally, in regards to the _hunter_... yes, I believe he did originally come to this city with certain intentions. However, due to circumstances beyond his control, I believe that he is only a threat to himself at this point and not others."
'Well, sort of. Yes and no, really. Heck, I'm lying to save my butt!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover squirmed a little in her seat, unable to tear her eyes from Edward's gaze. He seemed to be watching her like a hawk; sizing her up like boa constrictor measuring its next meal.
> 'Well, I guess he has a point. I'd be a little pissed too at our actions. But still...'
> She struggled to regain her composure, though she wasn't too sure how well her acting was holding up under this pressure. She suddenly wished that she had taken Ruby up on her offer of having her there. But still, she was sure that fighting wasn't the best option. There had to be a way to reason with him!
> Right...?
> She bowed her head a little in submission, yet didn't break her stare. She cleared her throat, hoping she didn't sound nervous, "Point by point, then... I won't try and exonerate myself from this situation at the expense of my friends, but I don't believe Prestor set out with any intention of embracing _me_, personally. Looking back on that night, I believe that I just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time, considering I wasn't going to be there in the first place. Further, neither of my two friends clearly knows why they themselves were chosen, either. As for the burning down of the apartment building and the..." she hesitated, "... _slayings_ of other vampires, these actions were purely ones of self-preservation and self-defense. We were threatened and acted accordingly."
> At the thought of Koln, she wasn't sure if she should go on. But it seemed fitting as she had addressed every other one of his complaints. Did Edward even know their names?
> She nodded, "Finally, in regards to the _hunter_... yes, I believe he did originally come to this city with certain intentions. However, due to circumstances beyond his control, I believe that he is only a threat to himself at this point and not others."
> 'Well, sort of. Yes and no, really. Heck, I'm lying to save my butt!'




Make a Diplomacy check at a -2 penalty to see if he buys it.


----------



## ladyphoenix

After seeing the truck speed away, Ruby was clearly exasperated. "Were supposed to be close to Clover! She could be taken advantage of or worse by now just because you chased another girl!" she growled. Her face drew into a panic and she hurried back inside the club once more to figure out where she could possibly be..

Search check for hidden entries or anything out of the ordinary
1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

1d20-2 → [19,-2] = (17)
Diplomacy roll (not sure if I could have added anything to this for being a Ventrue, but Clover has no points in diplomacy at all...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> 1d20-2 → [19,-2] = (17)
> Diplomacy roll (not sure if I could have added anything to this for being a Ventrue, but Clover has no points in diplomacy at all...)




You add your Charisma bonus to it which is a +3 so you would get a 20.

Edward sighs. "I have seen war. I have seen the carcasses of men lying and rotting in the street because there was no one to bury them. I've seen whole villages burned and populations slaughtered. I will not see it again in my city."

Edward stands up from his chair and talks as if he is reciting a speech to some large audience. "I have lived through the terror that revolution brings and will stop it from occurring here at any cost. Prestor was fostering rebellion and civil war. So he died. But now you have come and sworn that you bear no thoughts of unrest, so I welcome you. Raise no rebellion and you may abide here as long as you wish, in peace. This goes for your friends as well, respect us and we will respect you, act against us and we will strike you down without mercy."

Edward calls out to Duke who returns almost immediately. "Duke, gather the other two. I'd like to talk to all three of Prestor's children. Duke nods and leaves the room again.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



ladyphoenix said:


> After seeing the truck speed away, Ruby was clearly exasperated. "Were supposed to be close to Clover! She could be taken advantage of or worse by now just because you chased another girl!" she growled. Her face drew into a panic and she hurried back inside the club once more to figure out where she could possibly be..
> 
> Search check for hidden entries or anything out of the ordinary
> 1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby
[sblock]
Your search of the club turns up the same door that stood out to Clover. As you are looking at it Duke opens it. The two of you stare at each other for a moment (or he stares at you and you are staring at his chest which is at your eye level). He motions for you to come inside.
[/sblock]

"Is the other guy behind you?" he asks Ruby.

And if Koln BSes "appearing out of the shadows" again I'm gonna punch him in the face


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> Your search of the club turns up the same door that stood out to Clover. As you are looking at it Duke opens it. The two of you stare at each other for a moment (or he stares at you and you are staring at his chest which is at your eye level). He motions for you to come inside.
> [/sblock]
> 
> "Is the other guy behind you?" he asks Ruby.
> 
> And if Koln BSes "appearing out of the shadows" again I'm gonna punch him in the face



Ruby stared at the really huge vampire in front of her and s smile cracked on her lips. 'impressive' she thought to herself. Somehow she really respected strength, it showed accomplishment, intimidation. She knew it probably wasn't a good idea to challenge him, besides, Clover was the only one she was thinking about now. "Where is the blonde girl? I will not have her harmed in any way" she says as she steps inside. She immediately noticed all the vampires around her and felt an adrenaline rush of nerves, excitement, and fear at the same time. Her mind fought to stay focused and not pick a fight. 



> "Is the other guy behind you?"




'Koln' her brain screamed at herself. 'Why did I yell at him..'::frown:: 'They will hunt him down anyway so I might as speak up for all of us.'
"He is nearby, but please don't hurt him, he means not what he says half the time, he means well."

She laced her hands, and looked at him under her eyelashes as she raised her head. "Please take me to her.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stared at the really huge vampire in front of her and s smile cracked on her lips. 'impressive' she thought to herself. Somehow she really respected strength, it showed accomplishment, intimidation. She knew it probably wasn't a good idea to challenge him, besides, Clover was the only one she was thinking about now. "Where is the blonde girl? I will not have her harmed in any way" she says as she steps inside. She immediately noticed all the vampires around her and felt an adrenaline rush of nerves, excitement, and fear at the same time. Her mind fought to stay focused and not pick a fight.
> 
> 'Koln' her brain screamed at herself. 'Why did I yell at him..'::frown:: 'They will hunt him down anyway so I might as speak up for all of us.'
> "He is nearby, but please don't hurt him, he means not what he says half the time, he means well."
> 
> She laced her hands, and looked at him under her eyelashes as she raised her head. "Please take me to her.."




Duke looks down at Ruby in silence. He motions to two vampires behind him who get up and escort Ruby by the arms to the door at the back of the room. They are both vampires, one a man almost as large as Duke with the same bouncer-like physique, the other a thin black man. Both of them are dressed in suits and look like hit men. They bring Ruby to Edward's office where she is greeted by Edward and Clover.


----------



## Strider_Koln

'Koln' her brain screamed at herself. 'Why did I yell at him..'::frown:: 'They will hunt him down anyway so I might as speak up for all of us.'
"He is nearby, but please don't hurt him, he means not what he says half the time, he means well."


A dejected looking Koln meanders up to the vampire and Ruby. Her words cut him deep, although he knows she didn't mean it... at least he hopes she didn't... She has to understand though that he is battling his madness, trying so very hard to cling onto everything he once held to be true and good... and this girl might just hold the key that will somehow allow him to return to what he once was, or at least offer something to help him make sense of the constantly shifting picture of reality around him. This has all just been a cruel dream, his own mind constantly making a joke out of him, and he wants it to all stop so badly.

With a sigh he finally approaches him, his face looking down and raises his hand. "Hi... I'm Koln..."

My original plan was for Koln to reach out from under a table and grab Duke's leg when he asked where he was


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> 'Koln' her brain screamed at herself. 'Why did I yell at him..'::frown:: 'They will hunt him down anyway so I might as speak up for all of us.'
> "He is nearby, but please don't hurt him, he means not what he says half the time, he means well."
> 
> 
> A dejected looking Koln meanders up to the vampire and Ruby. Her words cut him deep, although he knows she didn't mean it... at least he hopes she didn't... She has to understand though that he is battling his madness, trying so very hard to cling onto everything he once held to be true and good... and this girl might just hold the key that will somehow allow him to return to what he once was, or at least offer something to help him make sense of the constantly shifting picture of reality around him. This has all just been a cruel dream, his own mind constantly making a joke out of him, and he wants it to all stop so badly.
> 
> With a sigh he finally approaches him, his face looking down and raises his hand. "Hi... I'm Koln..."
> 
> My original plan was for Koln to reach out from under a table and grab Duke's leg when he asked where he was





Then I would kick him in the face 

Duke nods at Koln and motions for him to enter. When he does Duke closes the door behind them and leads Koln into the office with Ruby and Clover. Duke and the other two vampires sit behind Edward. The bouncer-looking one and the thin black man make odd gestures at each other and start laughing a little too loudly. Edward hits his hand on the desk to quiet them. He looks over at the group "Ah, you're all here. All of Prestor's children." 

"They don't look very dangerous. Are you sure these are them?" the black man says. "Yes, this is most definitely the lot of them." Replies Edward. "Now I'm not quite sure I got your names. I'm Edward." He motions over to Duke "This is Duke." He then points to the black man "Earl" and then over to the heavy-set man "The Count." "I already know your names so we can skip the introduction on your part. Now, you say that you want to make peace so I want you to prove it to me. I want you all to take a drink of my blood. One drink of my blood will surely satisfy any hunger you posses and will last you for many nights."

Koln
[sblock]
When Edward introduces "The Count" you see the Count from Sesame Street laughing at you "1,2,3...ha,ha,ha!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I want you all to take a drink of my blood. One drink of my blood will surely satisfy any hunger you posses and will last you for many nights."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> When Edward introduces "The Count" you see the Count from Sesame Street laughing at you "1,2,3...ha,ha,ha!"
> [/sblock]




Er, don't anyone reply until you read the end!
"Sorry Edward... I cannot drink your blood. In Genesis 9:4, I am told to drain any meat of blood completely... the only Blood I should consume in reverence is that of..."

Koln immediately shoots a stare at the Count, hearing him mockingly taunt: "One... two... three... Three new slaves! Ha Ha Ha Ha!"

Koln now knows what must be done. Cue that theme music!

Duke seems to notice that Koln's fists are now shaking in anger, and instructs him to take a seat. With a snort Koln briskly kicks up the nearest chair, grabs it in midair and briskly hurls it at Duke. The chair collides, smashing into bits, leaving Duke's face angry and bloodied. 

Edward is speechless at Koln's actions, and places a hand on his desk as he prepares to stand. Immediately Koln picks up his leg and slams his booted foot down on Edward's hand, painfully keeping him right there. "Be a good leech and stay put Edward, or else it will be a stake keeping you still next!" Koln immediately shoots an angry glare at the other vampires in the room, including the Count, and they know to keep their distance.

"You will tell me everything, Edward. No, I do not give a crap about that dumb traitor Bela.She betrayed her God and she will get what's coming to her, I'm sure. Now tell me what I want to know. Where is Meyer?! How can I find Mr. Tumnus!! Tell me where in the world that bastard Lioncourt is, now! Oh don't play that, 'oh you got the wrong edward' shtick with me! I know ALLL about you, mr edward cullen! aka 'mr. perfect!'"

Edward is amazed at Koln, and understandibly quite enraged. He moves as if to grab at Koln, but the much more agile Koln lunges forward, painfully biting Edward right in the face; Koln's razor-sharp fangs tearing the vampire's skin around his cheekbones and eyes. Mercifully it is only a bite, Koln relents from biting off the sniveling bloodied vampire's face. 

"oh.. oh.. ok ok! I'll tell you everything!!! Lioncourt is in LA... as is Meyer, you will find them together... As for Tumnus.. he's still in Narnia, I have no idea how to get there, I swear!! Please leave me alone, and I swear-" "Before God"
"Yes.. yes, before God!! that I will never harm you or your friends!!"

"Good boy..." Koln smiles, patting Edward on his head. "You want to cut the blue wire... oh, I forgot to mention, I placed an incendiary bomb outside the backdoor of the club, you got about seven minutes..."

"Didn't I tell you Clover, that I'd fix everything?"

___
Meanwhile, back in reality:

Everyone stares confusedly at Koln, whom this entire time as been muttering at some invisible person in the corner in an almost inaudible monotone whipser. What little you can make out sounds like backwards English, Latin, and French... The priest then slowly drops to his knees, and then lays back, his eyes closing as if he were going to sleep, as he faintly whispers "Didn't I tell you Clover... that I'd fix everything...?"

Indeed, he is harmless...


----------



## izillama

I just have to take a moment to say this:

Wow...

*pats Mike on the head*


----------



## izillama

Well, since Mike already broke the silence for ridiculously long posts, this is going to be long and dramatic whether you like it or not!

The whole exchange had taken only about a minute. Edward, calm and cunning, asking them to partake of his blood as a show of good faith. Koln declining Edward's offer, then manically hallucinating and sinking to the floor in peace, lying back and smiling up from the carpet of the office. 
Clover looked on in horror; not at all sure what the look on her face conveyed anymore. Koln's prostrate body making him look almost childlike: a young boy trying to see the world from a different perspective. A different angle. 
"Didn't I tell you Clover... that I'd fix everything...?"
 Clover gave a fleeting look to Ruby, but she couldn't read the girl's face. Everyone else in the room seemed as dumbfounded as they felt. But Clover couldn't help also feeling a twinge of pity for Koln, coupled bitterly with a sudden, roaring fear for her own survival. It began as a tiny ember of frozen coal in the pit of her stomach, then quickly spread like cooling liquid to her extremities, numbing her already cold corpse and binding her all too surreally to the Earth. 
She was afraid! Truly, utterly, unimaginably afraid that she was seeing her last sights. Her eyes took in the room in one smooth snapshot: forever engraved in her memory in somber-toned permanence.
But no, this couldn't end it! She was still standing here, wasn't she? They hadn't yet struck her down. Nor had they yet destroyed what little humanity she had left. They were choking her--pressing down hard and trying to squeeze out her soul like toothpaste--but they hadn't succeeded yet, had they?
After what felt like an eternity, she snapped back into motion. 'Survive! Survive!' She cleared her throat, her high-pitched cough resounding like a bell in the room and calling attention back to the situation.
She didn't want it! She didn't want any part of Edward, blood or otherwise! The thought sickened her. The idea of Edward's essence infecting her body sickened her. This was the prick that had wanted to kill them! Clover thought, vampire or not, she did not have the strength or conviction to take in such evil.
Her face became a mask of calm. She felt the room go cold as she sent daggers of ice in all directions. She stared Edward straight in the eye, saying curtly and bitingly, "I'm afraid that I too must respectfully decline." 'Go for it.' "Only one vampire's blood has ever passed my lips, and I am indebted to her nourishment alone. I cannot betray her trust."
Clover turned and stared straight at Ruby. Ever since the girl had surrendered her blood to her, Clover had felt an unreasonable kinship with her. Perhaps that was the reason she had never had the will to Command or Mesmerize Ruby like she did Koln. 
It was as good an excuse as any.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Aid Clover roll

1d20 → [19] = (19)
Roll Lookup

Ruby sadly looked at Koln as he started speaking in tongues and slumped on the ground.
"I'm so sorry.." she could only say. She hugged koln's head from behind in a gentle cradle and stroked his hair. She then slowly picked herself back up.


> Ever since the girl had surrendered her blood to her, Clover had felt an unreasonable kinship with her.



Ruby flushed at these words, it was true that they shared something much more intimate from their blood bond. She knew at that moment that she didn't want to share it with Edward unless he had a real good reason for them to trust him.
She decided to let her beast speak for her instead of her meek self who never found the right words. 
"Let me first ask you this. Is it enough that we just abide by your rules in this city and leave it at that? We were all thrown into this world like lost sheep. Prestor abandoned me after embracing me, leaving me to find the same fate of these two. We know not of these new rules and defended ourselves when attacked. One woman in particular gave me quite a slash.. we only want to fullfill a just life in this knew world without harming anyone. We cannot help our impulses of our unique bloodlines, but perhaps with some guidance; especially speaking for myself, we can coexist peacefully." she paused holding back some adrenaline in her tense body. "I implore you, please tell us how we can live in peace here?"

She looked down after the beast was done speaking inside her and her eyes flashed, releasing her other timid self once more. She placed a hand to her forehead in disbelief.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Aid Clover roll
> 
> 1d20 → [19] = (19)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Ruby sadly looked at Koln as he started speaking in tongues and slumped on the ground.
> "I'm so sorry.." she could only say. She hugged koln's head from behind in a gentle cradle and stroked his hair. She then slowly picked herself back up.
> 
> Ruby flushed at these words, it was true that they shared something much more intimate from their blood bond. She knew at that moment that she didn't want to share it with Edward unless he had a real good reason for them to trust him.
> She decided to let her beast speak for her instead of her meek self who never found the right words.
> "Let me first ask you this. Is it enough that we just abide by your rules in this city and leave it at that? We were all thrown into this world like lost sheep. Prestor abandoned me after embracing me, leaving me to find the same fate of these two. We know not of these new rules and defended ourselves when attacked. One woman in particular gave me quite a slash.. we only want to fullfill a just life in this knew world without harming anyone. We cannot help our impulses of our unique bloodlines, but perhaps with some guidance; especially speaking for myself, we can coexist peacefully." she paused holding back some adrenaline in her tense body. "I implore you, please tell us how we can live in peace here?"
> 
> She looked down after the beast was done speaking inside her and her eyes flashed, releasing her other timid self once more. She placed a hand to her forehead in disbelief.




Dear God, can we please put the really long posts in spoiler blocks, especially if they are inner thoughts >.< 

I like Ruby's attempt way better than Clover's so why don't we use hers as the main diplomacy roll. So we have a 19 (-2 that's 17). It's probably going to take all 3 of you to make this and Clover still has to roll.


----------



## izillama

1d20+3-2 → [4,3,-2] = (5)
Diplomacy roll... or lack thereof. Seriously, wtf Invisible Castle!?


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Aid Clover roll
> 
> 1d20 → [19] = (19)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Ruby sadly looked at Koln as he started speaking in tongues and slumped on the ground.
> "I'm so sorry.." she could only say. She hugged koln's head from behind in a gentle cradle and stroked his hair. She then slowly picked herself back up.




Koln's eyes slowly open then shut, he meekly speaks "Yum.. more pudding... I can't eat any more..." with a yawn... "Thank you Ruby..."

It is uncertain to everyone if Koln even knows where he is right now... It is almost as if the Malkavian had retreated into the cave created by his own insanity; a seperate realm where he is unbound by this vampiric curse. Apparently this "realm" in his mind has pudding, and Ruby...

AID CLOVER ROLL! 
1d20 → [12] = (12) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Clover's eyes flicked to Koln, then she buried her head in one hand. 'Idiot...'
>.<***


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover's eyes flicked to Koln, then she buried her head in one hand. 'Idiot...'
> >.<***




Earl laughs at Koln lying on the floor mumbling to himself and The Count hits him on the arm.

Edward does not look amused. He says "I don't know what you may have heard but one drink of my blood will not bind you to me. It is simply a precaution that you won't act out against me but moreso that you won't need to feed for a number of nights. You are all new at this after all. Look, I'll even pour it into glasses for you all!" Edward opens the drawer of his desk and produces three glasses.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Earl laughs at Koln lying on the floor mumbling to himself and The Count hits him on the arm.
> 
> Edward does not look amused. He says "I don't know what you may have heard but one drink of my blood will not bind you to me. It is simply a precaution that you won't act out against me but moreso that you won't need to feed for a number of nights. You are all new at this after all. Look, I'll even pour it into glasses for you all!" Edward opens the drawer of his desk and produces three glasses.




Koln slowly sits up and sighs, holding his head, slowly it feels as if he is being pulled through the clinging stringy fabric of reality back into the room... "Oh.. huh... drinking your blood... I'm sorry Edward, I must politely decline, it is against my religion afterall. Besides, this isn't the 70s anymore... there's that AIDS thing. Now I'm not saying you do, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. You do understand, I mean, looking around at your company I only see men... no women, I know I know I am not saying ALL GAYS have AIDS, only the ones that God REALLY hates... er anyway, tell you what Edward, get yourself tested and in a few days I will be more than happy to consume your blood, really!"


----------



## izillama

'Oh __.'
Clover both laughed and panicked at Koln's comment. Did this guy have a death wish!? Could vampire even _get_ AIDS?
Didn't matter. Before she knew what she was doing, she flew to Koln's side, kneeling down in front of him and shaking him by the shoulders until he looked at her, "Koln! This is for your own good. Now shush!"
She wasn't sure if it worked, but she slowly got back to her feet and turned to Edward, maintaining an uneasy guise of composure, "Um... you'll have to excuse our friend. He means well, but sometimes his _mouth_ gets ahead of his _brain_." She gave Koln a dirty look, then turned back.
Glasses or not, no, she did not want to drink. It actually had nothing to do with _binding_--whatever that was, had Tony mentioned that?--but it was more that Clover really, _really_ did not want any part of Edward inside of her, blood or otherwise. Her newly sensitive stomach wretched at the thought, though she had the feeling vampire blood wouldn't have the same effect as human blood on her system. 
But still, this was becoming very dangerous for her and her friends. The sooner they got out of here, the better. Even at their expense.
She bit her lip, finally asking earnestly (though before consulting either Ruby or Koln), "Edward, the three of us have been inseparable since our transformation, and so shall it most likely ever be such. Would it be enough for _one_ of us to drink on behalf of the other two? After all, being inseparable, the one who takes the blood would still be bound to the others in friendship. Perhaps we would even be willing to negotiate with you which of us takes it?"
She would be willing to take the hit for her friends (if need be, of course, and if neither of them offered themselves first).

 1d20+3-2 → [16,3,-2] = (17)
Diplomacy roll, take two!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln slowly sits up and sighs, holding his head, slowly it feels as if he is being pulled through the clinging stringy fabric of reality back into the room... "Oh.. huh... drinking your blood... I'm sorry Edward, I must politely decline, it is against my religion afterall. Besides, this isn't the 70s anymore... there's that AIDS thing. Now I'm not saying you do, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. You do understand, I mean, looking around at your company I only see men... no women, I know I know I am not saying ALL GAYS have AIDS, only the ones that God REALLY hates... er anyway, tell you what Edward, get yourself tested and in a few days I will be more than happy to consume your blood, really!"




The Count gets up from his chair "Did he just call us gay!?" Earl attempts to calm him down and says "Easy there big guy, now you know he doesn't mean anything by it. Hell, malkavians don't even know what they're saying half the time!" The Count looks at Earl and sits back down in his chair.

Edward does not seem too pleased. "As you should all know, we are all immune to any disease. So even if we were a bunch of gay vampires, which we are not, you need not worry about contracting anything. Hell, you could feed on Paris Hilton and still not get anything!"



izillama said:


> "Edward, the three of us have been inseparable since our transformation, and so shall it most likely ever be such. Would it be enough for _one_ of us to drink on behalf of the other two? After all, being inseparable, the one who takes the blood would still be bound to the others in friendship. Perhaps we would even be willing to negotiate with you which of us takes it?"
> She would be willing to take the hit for her friends (if need be, of course, and if neither of them offered themselves first).
> 
> 1d20+3-2 → [16,3,-2] = (17)
> Diplomacy roll, take two!




Edward thinks on Clover's proposition and nods "Okay, I could agree with that. But I get to choose."

To be fair, I'll roll a dice and that'll determine who he picks. By the way there were some female vampires in the group in the waiting room and you can certainly get to know them better when you are all blood slaves...I mean friendly!

Here is the number assignment:

1-Clover
2-Ruby
3-Koln


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward thinks on Clover's proposition and nods "Okay, I could agree with that. But I get to choose."
> 
> To be fair, I'll roll a dice and that'll determine who he picks. By the way there were some female vampires in the group in the waiting room and you can certainly get to know them better when you are all blood slaves...I mean friendly!
> 
> Here is the number assignment:
> 
> 1-Clover
> 2-Ruby
> 3-Koln




Edward's Roll
1d3 → [3] = (3) 


Edward says "I choose Koln. He seems to be the most against doing this and he is the one we can be most uncertain about. Come, prove that you are not a threat and drink, it won't change you in any way or make you my blood slave."

Step on up Koln! You can blame Clover for this


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sighs and shrugs, placing his hands on the floor on either side of his head as he lifts his knees to his chest. In an instant he springs to his feet with an odd look, as if to inquire, 'Why the heck was I on the floor..?'

Koln's will save against Clover telling him to shush
1d20+5+2 → [17,5,2] = (24) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2066007/ 

*If Koln passed...*
"I will do anything for the wellbeing of my friends... even if it means drinking this homosexual vampire's blood and contracting the AIDS virus." He replies with a smirk, then looks at Edward coldly. "Villian, this not change my feelings towards your kind, but rest easy, your shadow will be free of my presence after I consume your blood. I am true to my word, not for my sake, but for the lives of Clover and Ruby."


He genuflects down in front of Edward, grudgingly showing his humility to him, making it clear that as long as Clover and Ruby are alive, he is not a threat to him. He sighs, taking the glass and slowly drinks. For a vampire's blood it is not bad... but does not compare at all to Ruby's.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs and shrugs, placing his hands on the floor on either side of his head as he lifts his knees to his chest. In an instant he springs to his feet with an odd look, as if to inquire, 'Why the heck was I on the floor..?'
> 
> Koln's will save against Clover telling him to shush
> 1d20+5+2 → [17,5,2] = (24)
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2066007/
> 
> *If Koln passed...*
> "I will do anything for the wellbeing of my friends... even if it means drinking this homosexual vampire's blood and contracting the AIDS virus." He replies with a smirk, then looks at Edward coldly. "Villian, this not change my feelings towards your kind, but rest easy, your shadow will be free of my presence after I consume your blood. I am true to my word, not for my sake, but for the lives of Clover and Ruby."
> 
> 
> He genuflects down in front of Edward, grudgingly showing his humility to him, making it clear that as long as Clover and Ruby are alive, he is not a threat to him. He sighs, taking the glass and slowly drinks. For a vampire's blood it is not bad... but does not compare at all to Ruby's.




I'm rather confused by that roll. Koln's normal Will save would be +7 but -4 it's a +3. So I'm calculating that roll to be a 20.

Koln gains +1 resistance to Clover's Domination Abilities.

Edward slits his wrist and lets a small amount of his blood pour into the glass like a red faucet. He hands the glass over to Koln. Koln says his piece and Edward stares at him, or rather right through him. His facial expression unchanging as Koln drinks it.

Koln
[sblock]
When you drink the blood you see visions of a young boy with a rifle in his hand. There are soldiers from what look like the Civil War lying on the ground dead all around the boy. He is lost and alone, gunfire can be heard off in the distance but the boy wants none of it. You then get a flash of a man and a woman in bed together, the woman biting the man's neck. You see Duke, The Count, and two women; and a rock band playing on a stage. Your final vision is that of Edward himself in his office like he is standing right in front of you. You can see someone behind him though almost whispering in his ear. The man has a hidesously deformed face and an evil smile spread across his lips revealing a mouth of sharp fangs. Whatever the man says makes Edward hold up a bloody knife and then the vison ends...
[/sblock]

You all see a look of shock go across Koln's face like he's seen a ghost. Edward says "And now you know, I'm sure you have seen my past Malkavian."

Koln gains 3 blood points bringing him to 10. He also gets a temporary +2 to Strength!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby ran to Koln's side after seeing his ghastly expression. "Are you ok?!" she choked out . She steadied him with her hands on each of his sides. She shot a brave glance back at Edward. "Ok, are you convinced now? May we please be at peace?"


----------



## izillama

'Need to get Koln out of here. _All_ of us need to get out of here...'
Clover quickly shot a glance at her friends, taking in their actions like a still from some sort of soppy romance novel. Then she stepped forward, putting herself in the midway proximity between Edward and Ruby and Koln. 
She smiled dazzlingly, a mask of amused calm, and bowed her head to Edward, "Well, I believe that concludes tonight's soiree. It's been fun, but we simply _must_ excuse ourselves. It wouldn't do for us to be up past our bedtime. Right, Ruby? Koln?" She shot another glance to them. Same position.
Looking back at Edward, she nodded, "Right, so, with your leave, we would like to retire for the evening?"
'Please let us go! I'm so sorry I ever _brought_ us here. It was a total failure!'

1d20+3-2 → [17,3,-2] = (18)
In case I have to roll diplomacy again...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> 'Need to get Koln out of here. _All_ of us need to get out of here...'
> Clover quickly shot a glance at her friends, taking in their actions like a still from some sort of soppy romance novel. Then she stepped forward, putting herself in the midway proximity between Edward and Ruby and Koln.
> She smiled dazzlingly, a mask of amused calm, and bowed her head to Edward, "Well, I believe that concludes tonight's soiree. It's been fun, but we simply _must_ excuse ourselves. It wouldn't do for us to be up past our bedtime. Right, Ruby? Koln?" She shot another glance to them. Same position.
> Looking back at Edward, she nodded, "Right, so, with your leave, we would like to retire for the evening?"
> 'Please let us go! I'm so sorry I ever _brought_ us here. It was a total failure!'
> 
> 1d20+3-2 → [17,3,-2] = (18)
> In case I have to roll diplomacy again...




Hold your horses people. Koln needs to make a Will Save.

Edward looks at Clover and Ruby and says "Yes, you may live here in peace. At least as far as I am concerned. I'm afraid though that there are others out there who don't care whether this city lives or dies. Recently an elder who was a mentor of mine was killed, I thought that you all had something to do with it but now I see that this is not the case and I think that someone else is pulling the strings behind the scenes." He looks overat Koln "As crazy as this guy might be, sometimes it's the Malkavians that have the clearest view of what is really going on."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Hold your horses people. Koln needs to make a Will Save.
> 
> Edward looks at Clover and Ruby and says "Yes, you may live here in peace. At least as far as I am concerned. I'm afraid though that there are others out there who don't care whether this city lives or dies. Recently an elder who was a mentor of mine was killed, I thought that you all had something to do with it but now I see that this is not the case and I think that someone else is pulling the strings behind the scenes." He looks overat Koln "As crazy as this guy might be, sometimes it's the Malkavians that have the clearest view of what is really going on."




Koln's will save:
1d20+5+2 → [19,5,2] = (26) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2067591/ 

Koln looks behind him as Edward looks in his direction, looking for this crazy person he's talking about. 

"...?"
He then gives a sheepish smile, realizing that Edward is talking about him. It isn't true what they say; that insane people think that everyone is crazy but them. The insane, granted some take more convincing then others, soon realize they are different than everyone else, and are completely helpless to stop it.
"You are right Edward, there is a conspiracy, isn't there? Traitors everywhere... do not worry though, I will make it all stop soon enough. Now some weeks ago a young girl went missing. We believe her name was Suzie. I have reason to believe that those godforsaken leech-er, I mean, other vampires have taken her. I must locate her before it is too late. If I am not in time, I must save what's left of her soul you understand."

He thinks he hears Clover groan in the background, whom is very eager to leave. Perhaps she's right... but Koln is no where near done here. If he's going to leave anytime soon, Clover's going to have to force him out.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "You are right Edward, there is a conspiracy, isn't there? Traitors everywhere... do not worry though, I will make it all stop soon enough. Now some weeks ago a young girl went missing. We believe her name was Suzie. I have reason to believe that those godforsaken leech-er, I mean, other vampires have taken her. I must locate her before it is too late. If I am not in time, I must save what's left of her soul you understand."




Koln makes the Will Save and resists temptation although the blood from Edward fills him with a kind of burning energy that he's never felt before.

Koln gets a +4 against resisting Edward's blood.
 
Edward gets up from his desk and starts to pace the room. "You know, I did hear that someone thought they saw a young woman around the time that my mentor was killed. We didn't think anything of it at the time but now you're saying you knew this girl? If a vampire has kidnapped a little girl and tried to turn her I want to know about it. These kinds of actions are against the Camarilla. Oh right you're all new at this...the Camarilla is a group of vampires, and sometimes humans, which surround a Prince, which in this case is me. We are all bound together by the common belief that it is in our best interest to coexist with humans by following the rules of what we call "The Masquerade".

"The Masquerade is a few simple rules such as no feeding in public and no displaying your powers out in public. Basically it all boils down to "Don't let people know vampires exist or we'll ing kill you!" So far I haven't heard anything about humans seeing vampires so I take it you have been using your own common sense and that is all we ask."

Edward's talk is a little over your heads but you all get the sense that he is telling you this for your own good and you have the common sense not to interject. Edward can see the the group is getting uneasy and would like to leave, he goes over to his desk a pulls an envelope out of a drawer. "Before you all leave I want to give this to you, these are some things we found in Jacob Prestor's house. The most important things in here are documents that look like they belong to the Bank of Denver, perhaps Prestor had some of his posessions in there. I think he would have wanted you to have this. Please don't open it until you are outside." He motions for Clover to take the envelope from him and when she takes it she notices that it is bulky and feels like it has at least one heavy object in it.


----------



## izillama

> He motions for Clover to take the envelope from him and when she takes it she notices that it is bulky and feels like it has at least one heavy object in it.



Clover nodded as she stuffed the envelope safely inside her purse. Then, she cocked her head inquisitively, "I have two more questions before we go." More for Ruby's sakes than her own, "Your mentor who was killed... was it Prestor? The knowledge might offer my friend here some peace." She smiled sympathetically at Ruby. It even comforted Clover (a slight... _slight_ bit!) to know that Edward was not to blame for Prestor's demise.
Then, she was careful with her second question (unsure of the terms of the relationships between the two clubs), "Secondly, I mean no disrespect, but have you seen Tony? The proprietor of the 24th Diocese? He seems to have gone missing."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover nodded as she stuffed the envelope safely inside her purse. Then, she cocked her head inquisitively, "I have two more questions before we go." More for Ruby's sakes than her own, "Your mentor who was killed... was it Prestor? The knowledge might offer my friend here some peace." She smiled sympathetically at Ruby. It even comforted Clover (a slight... _slight_ bit!) to know that Edward was not to blame for Prestor's demise.
> Then, she was careful with her second question (unsure of the terms of the relationships between the two clubs), "Secondly, I mean no disrespect, but have you seen Tony? The proprietor of the 24th Diocese? He seems to have gone missing."




Edward responds to Clover "My mentor was not Jacob Prestor. I told you before, I had Prestor killed because I thought he was sparking a rebellion by creating vampires in secret.  When Prestor came here a vampire named Thaddeus came and introduced himself soon after. He was the one who informed me of Prestor's actions. " Edwards seems uneasy when talking about Thaddeus.

"As for Tony from the 24th Diocese, I've known Tony for about three years now and he has always been known as being rather nosey. I caught him sneaking around here trying to gather information and I interrogated him. That's how I found out about all of you. After that I let him go and I haven't seen him since. It's possible he left town."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward responds to Clover "My mentor was not Jacob Prestor. I told you before, I had Prestor killed because I thought he was sparking a rebellion by creating vampires in secret.  When Prestor came here a vampire named Thaddeus came and introduced himself soon after. He was the one who informed me of Prestor's actions. " Edwards seems uneasy when talking about Thaddeus.
> 
> "As for Tony from the 24th Diocese, I've known Tony for about three years now and he has always been known as being rather nosey. I caught him sneaking around here trying to gather information and I interrogated him. That's how I found out about all of you. After that I let him go and I haven't seen him since. It's possible he left town."



Ruby slumped over with her hands on her face after hearing of this. "So, I was just a tool? We were tools for his own gain?!" she said in disbelief. She heard Jacob's words echoing in her mind. _I chose you because of your curiosity of the world around you.. I need your help... There are some bad people after me... hide here until I get you..._
That's what I remember him saying at least, I know it's not word for word
"Noo!" she cried as she hunched down lower into a ball like state. _My family taken from me and my friends sharing this for a rebellion? It's sickening_


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby slumped over with her hands on her face after hearing of this. "So, I was just a tool? We were tools for his own gain?!" she said in disbelief. She heard Jacob's words echoing in her mind. _I chose you because of your curiosity of the world around you.. I need your help... There are some bad people after me... hide here until I get you..._
> That's what I remember him saying at least, I know it's not word for word
> "Noo!" she cried as she hunched down lower into a ball like state. _My family taken from me and my friends sharing this for a rebellion? It's sickening_




Edward looks down at Ruby on the ground. "I'm sorry. Although, it looks like there is more to it than that. I need to find Thaddeus, I get the feeling that him, this missing child, and the death of my mentor are somehow connected. Give me some time and come back here, I might need your help with this and quite frankly, I don't have the time to do the footwork. Let's meet up in three nights, in the meantime I would suggest going to the bank and claiming whatever possessions Prestor had in there."


----------



## izillama

Ok... maybe the story needs moving? If no one has any problems with this, read the following post  Otherwise, disregard it and wait for further instructions from the game tyrant... I mean master ^.^*

Clover finally nodded, seeing that her friends were done lamenting the events of the evening. Koln was never going to get that taste out of his mouth, and Ruby was never going to un-know that Edward had killed her mentor. Time to move on and hope that he didn't throw them any more curve-balls.
She nodded, saying curtly yet politely, "Well, Edward, we will be sure to follow up in a few nights. Ok? Ruby? Koln? Are you ready to go?"
She looked wryly at her two friends slumped dramatically on the ground, 'Um... hm... guess not...'
Clover gave a little sheepish look in Edward's direction, holding up one finger in apology. ^.^*
She crouched down next to Ruby, placing a kind hand on her back and feeling the heaving of her sobs. Clover felt her pain, but she didn't think it was good to overstay thier welcome. She whispered in the girl's ear (perhaps a little more tenderly than expected), hoping that Koln would follow if she could get Ruby to move:

[sblock=Whispering in Ruby's Ear]"I know you're sad, Ruby. But if there's one thing you should know, especially from working on a farm, it's that all things die. It's never pretty and it's never fair. However, without death, new life could never be born. Prestor is gone, but he left you in his place. Being a vampire might not have been _preferrable_, but look at it this way: _You_ still exist. And I don't think that Prestor would have been happy to see his childe waste away worrying over him. He hand picked you, Ruby, not for a sick science experiment--like Koln and I--but because he saw a potential in you that he could only give to the one who would survive him. Ruby, vampirism aside, _don't_ throw away his gift. Get up, and march out of this office with conviction! Don't show Edward your sadness. Be strong."[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

lol, sorry, maybe I should get her on her feet now 

The fog in Ruby's mind began to lift and her heart thawed out even more at the sound of Clover's tender voice. Her lids began to slowly open. "Thank you Clover, I won't let you and Koln down again.." 

She stood up again, still trying to shake the psychological spiderwebs of her mind. _Enough_ she told herself.
She looked at Edward a little coyly at first and then stood up straight and ladylike again. "My apologies, I thought I could handle the truth of all this, but now I can finally put this all behind me, we will meet back with you to see who's behind all this," she said with a curtsey. 
She then placed a hand on Koln's shoulder signaling her leave. She stood by Clover ready as ever.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



ladyphoenix said:


> lol, sorry, maybe I should get her on her feet now
> 
> The fog in Ruby's mind began to lift and her heart thawed out even more at the sound of Clover's tender voice. Her lids began to slowly open. "Thank you Clover, I won't let you and Koln down again.."
> 
> She stood up again, still trying to shake the psychological spiderwebs of her mind. _Enough_ she told herself.
> She looked at Edward a little coyly at first and then stood up straight and ladylike again. "My apologies, I thought I could handle the truth of all this, but now I can finally put this all behind me, we will meet back with you to see who's behind all this," she said with a curtsey.
> She then placed a hand on Koln's shoulder signaling her leave. She stood by Clover ready as ever.




As you get ready to leave Edward puts his hand up as if he just remembered something. "Oh, I almost forgot, which of you was it who saw Duke when he first broke into Prestor's house that night?" Duke says in his low voice "I definitely saw someone in there when I first entered and they took off before I could get a good look at them. I'm positive it wasn't Jacob Prestor himself as we met up with him later."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> lol, sorry, maybe I should get her on her feet now
> 
> The fog in Ruby's mind began to lift and her heart thawed out even more at the sound of Clover's tender voice. Her lids began to slowly open. "Thank you Clover, I won't let you and Koln down again.."
> 
> She stood up again, still trying to shake the psychological spiderwebs of her mind. _Enough_ she told herself.
> She looked at Edward a little coyly at first and then stood up straight and ladylike again. "My apologies, I thought I could handle the truth of all this, but now I can finally put this all behind me, we will meet back with you to see who's behind all this," she said with a curtsey.
> She then placed a hand on Koln's shoulder signaling her leave. She stood by Clover ready as ever.




Koln embraces Ruby tightly, he wishes he could tell her something as comforting as Clover, but he cannot. He really does not want to lie to her about the current state of her mentor's corrupted soul. He could never lie to her, so he resigns himself to quietly assuring her, "You could never let me down..."

Koln shrugs at Edward's question about who Duke saw in the house. "I really don't know..  besides the obvious charge of breaking and entering, why is it a concern?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln embraces Ruby tightly, he wishes he could tell her something as comforting as Clover, but he cannot. He really does not want to lie to her about the current state of her mentor's corrupted soul. He could never lie to her, so he resigns himself to quietly assuring her, "You could never let me down..."
> 
> Koln shrugs at Edward's question about who Duke saw in the house. "I really don't know..  besides the obvious charge of breaking and entering, why is it a concern?"




Duke replies to Koln "Well, when The Count, Earl, and me first entered the house we saw someone in some sort of lab coat dart out of the house and escape through an open window. We were then approached by Prestor who accused us of rifling through his things." 

Edward adds "The reason why this is important is because Prestor obviously had some rather ground-breaking research going on in his lab and made something that can create vampires. I'm sure you can all see how this could be bad if it fell into the wrong hands. The very thing I feared with the three of you could still come true. But Duke and the others couldn't find anything in the house that would be worth stealing and no research notes either so most likely it was simply some burgler or a rival chemist in the wrong place at the wrong time."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Duke replies to Koln "Well, when The Count, Earl, and me first entered the house we saw someone in some sort of lab coat dart out of the house and escape through an open window. We were then approached by Prestor who accused us of rifling through his things."
> 
> Edward adds "The reason why this is important is because Prestor obviously had some rather ground-breaking research going on in his lab and made something that can create vampires. I'm sure you can all see how this could be bad if it fell into the wrong hands. The very thing I feared with the three of you could still come true. But Duke and the others couldn't find anything in the house that would be worth stealing and no research notes either so most likely it was simply some burgler or a rival chemist in the wrong place at the wrong time."



"That must have been Professor Roger Liverman!" Ruby blurted out after Edward. The light bulb showed up over her forehead. "We heard rumors that he was fired for experimenting on his student's blood. He might have had ties with Prestor too. Maybe he had a chance to steal research notes." The whole idea made Ruby's red stomach turn. No wonder her village kept everyone in their own little world, for this one has turned sour...


----------



## izillama

'Hm... this sounds familiar... ah!'
Clover snapped her fingers, "Yes! That's what I saw in that article the other night in the library. Remember? You went to Emerson's house? The article said that Prestor and Liverman were working together on some sort of biochemistry project. Only I think I remember reading something about Prestor going under the name of David Champs, if memory serves? So then, Liverman would have had access to Prestor's house, right? I mean, there was a lab there and all, and Liverman had left the University so he wouldn't have had access to the resources." She looked directly at Edward, forgetting for a moment how much she should be speaking less informally to him, "Do you think it's possible Liverman _knew_ that you were coming for Prestor? I mean, I'm assuming you didn't advertise the guy was a wanted man, did you?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> 'Hm... this sounds familiar... ah!'
> Clover snapped her fingers, "Yes! That's what I saw in that article the other night in the library. Remember? You went to Emerson's house? The article said that Prestor and Liverman were working together on some sort of biochemistry project. Only I think I remember reading something about Prestor going under the name of David Champs, if memory serves? So then, Liverman would have had access to Prestor's house, right? I mean, there was a lab there and all, and Liverman had left the University so he wouldn't have had access to the resources." She looked directly at Edward, forgetting for a moment how much she should be speaking less informally to him, "Do you think it's possible Liverman _knew_ that you were coming for Prestor? I mean, I'm assuming you didn't advertise the guy was a wanted man, did you?"




Edward says "No, this was more or less a surprise attack. I didn't call a blood hunt on Prestor as I wanted the problem taken care of quickly and with the least amount of publicity possible."

Edward then goes to his desk and pulls out a newspaper. He opens it up to an page with a whole bunch of notes scrawled on it. "This must be the article you are talking about." He holds up the newspaper and you see the same article you read only Edward has highlighted the name David Champs and written "David Champs?" and under it "Louis Pastuer?" and under that "Jacob Prestor!" and below all of that is written "UNBD". 

"Now it all makes sense." Edward says. He sees you all looking at his notes and adds "The UNBD stands for United National Bank of Denver. I wrote that there as a reminder of what we found in his house." He puts the newspaper down on his desk. "I want you three to handle this. First go to the bank and get whatever it is that Prestor left there, maybe it will lead you to finding this Liverman fellow. Find Liverman and bring me back the research that he stole, I need to know what we might be up against here. In the meantime, I will track down Thaddeus, he couldn't have gotten too far."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Now it all makes sense." Edward says. He sees you all looking at his notes and adds "The UNBD stands for United National Bank of Denver. I wrote that there as a reminder of what we found in his house." He puts the newspaper down on his desk. "I want you three to handle this. First go to the bank and get whatever it is that Prestor left there, maybe it will lead you to finding this Liverman fellow. Find Liverman and bring me back the research that he stole, I need to know what we might be up against here. In the meantime, I will track down Thaddeus, he couldn't have gotten too far."




Koln is hesitant to accept Edward's request (demand?). Why should he bother to help this vampire? To stop a bitter civil war between the leeches? It would be nice if they openly fought each other, Koln would have many new converts to the faith as humans rush for the comfort of the cross in the wake of the open wave of violent vampirism.

Still, it is best to keep these things as quiet as possible... who knows how many the leeches will take once they've been exposed, figuring why bother with the masquerade anymore. Besides, something inside of Koln just cannot allow Koln to deny this request...

"Fine, we will do as you request..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln is hesitant to accept Edward's request (demand?). Why should he bother to help this vampire? To stop a bitter civil war between the leeches? It would be nice if they openly fought each other, Koln would have many new converts to the faith as humans rush for the comfort of the cross in the wake of the open wave of violent vampirism.
> 
> Still, it is best to keep these things as quiet as possible... who knows how many the leeches will take once they've been exposed, figuring why bother with the masquerade anymore. Besides, something inside of Koln just cannot allow Koln to deny this request...
> 
> "Fine, we will do as you request..."




Edward says "Glad to hear it. You're free to go but I would suggest staying in or near the club for about an hour so that I can notify everyone that the blood hunt is over. And just so you know, there is no feeding on the premises. If you find someone, you must take them elsewhere, we don't serve the same goth freak crowd that the 24th Diocese does so that kind of behavior won't pass here. Until we meet again, have a good evening."

You all are all led out of the office by Duke who pulls Clover aside and says "Here" as he shoves a folded up piece of paper in her hand and then goes back inside the office and closes the door. Clover looks at the piece of paper and sees that it is a lovely stick figure drawing of a large stick figure man giving a smaller girl stick figure a flower. The stick figure man has the serious face of Duke on it and the girl one has blond hair and tear drops coming out of her eyes. It says "I'm sorry I made you sad" on the top in fancy cursive handwriting.

As for the club, everything seems the same as when you first entered the office. The vampire crowd has left the lounge area leaving only the guests at the bar and on the dance floor with the same band still playing. You all feel much safer already.

You all get the Achievement: Take Me To Your Leader (worth 3 xp).


----------



## izillama

Clover felt her face flush slightly at Duke's primitive yet heartfelt gesture, and she quickly tucked it into her bag before Koln or Ruby could question her. While doing so, she felt the envelope with the heavy "something" inside brush her fingers.
When out in the club, she leaned over and whispered covertly to her friends, "How about heading back out to the courtyard for a while? I want to look at this envelope they gave us. It would also probably do us some good to get outside and clear our heads. Right?"

ps- sorry, what did Duke do/say to Clover? (drawing a momentary blank)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover felt her face flush slightly at Duke's primitive yet heartfelt gesture, and she quickly tucked it into her bag before Koln or Ruby could question her. While doing so, she felt the envelope with the heavy "something" inside brush her fingers.
> When out in the club, she leaned over and whispered covertly to her friends, "How about heading back out to the courtyard for a while? I want to look at this envelope they gave us. It would also probably do us some good to get outside and clear our heads. Right?"
> 
> ps- sorry, what did Duke do/say to Clover? (drawing a momentary blank)




He was the one who picked up Clover by the neck and was going to choke slam her! I really want to draw that picture with crayons and scan it in for the world to see


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover felt her face flush slightly at Duke's primitive yet heartfelt gesture, and she quickly tucked it into her bag before Koln or Ruby could question her. While doing so, she felt the envelope with the heavy "something" inside brush her fingers.
> When out in the club, she leaned over and whispered covertly to her friends, "How about heading back out to the courtyard for a while? I want to look at this envelope they gave us. It would also probably do us some good to get outside and clear our heads. Right?"
> 
> ps- sorry, what did Duke do/say to Clover? (drawing a momentary blank)




"Sounds good.. let's go.." Koln walks with his friends back out to the courtyard, sitting down on the nearest bench. As he does, Socrates pokes his head out of his pocket and gives Koln a  look as if to say 'What the  was that?!'
"Heh, I know my friend... I'm surprised I'm still alive too.. I do not know exactly what happened... I cannot separate reality from fantasy anymore..." He mutters down to his furry companiion as he contemplates somehow bleeding himself free of Edward's vampiric blood..


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Sounds good.. let's go.." Koln walks with his friends back out to the courtyard, sitting down on the nearest bench. As he does, Socrates pokes his head out of his pocket and gives Koln a  look as if to say 'What the  was that?!'
> "Heh, I know my friend... I'm surprised I'm still alive too.. I do not know exactly what happened... I cannot separate reality from fantasy anymore..." He mutters down to his furry companiion as he contemplates somehow bleeding himself free of Edward's vampiric blood..



Ruby follows the both of them back to the courtyard. She was curious about the envelope too, somehow she felt an obligation to set things right once and for all. She didn't want anyone else to share their fate. Preserving innocence was the key. In the end it felt like a big weight lifted off her shoulders knowing that Edward, as big an authority he is, knows their true intentions.
"I'm glad that is all over," she said with a fake sigh. She plopped herself in the closest chair and waited for the contents of the envelope to be exposed. "If anything, maybe we can gain allies from him, especially during a difficult fight.." she optimistically said. Somehow the idea of fighting still stuck to her being like a fever she didn't feel like curing.


----------



## izillama

Clover shared Ruby's relieved look, and she too sat down, "Yes. He might be useful for _allies_. And I _did_ find his intentions noble, in wanting to get rid of us for the peace of this city. However, I'm still not entirely sure if I trust him. Especially since poor Koln here now seems to be rather _smitten_ after having tasted the guy. Right?" 
She smirked rather cruelly at Koln, barely even realizing she was doing so. The whole encounter--having been the one on the front lines, having been the one to speak and to excuse themselves, and having faced danger with at least an _air_ of bravery--had Clover feeling rather cocky at the moment. She didn't even realize how deep she seemed to bite with her comments.
She felt in charge. And it felt damn good.
Plowing straight forward, she began to open the envelope, "Well now, let's see what old Prestor was kind enough to leave us, shall we?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover shared Ruby's relieved look, and she too sat down, "Yes. He might be useful for _allies_. And I _did_ find his intentions noble, in wanting to get rid of us for the peace of this city. However, I'm still not entirely sure if I trust him. Especially since poor Koln here now seems to be rather _smitten_ after having tasted the guy. Right?"
> She smirked rather cruelly at Koln, barely even realizing she was doing so. The whole encounter--having been the one on the front lines, having been the one to speak and to excuse themselves, and having faced danger with at least an _air_ of bravery--had Clover feeling rather cocky at the moment. She didn't even realize how deep she seemed to bite with her comments.
> She felt in charge. And it felt damn good.
> Plowing straight forward, she began to open the envelope, "Well now, let's see what old Prestor was kind enough to leave us, shall we?"




Clover pours the contents of the envelope onto the table. You find out that the heavy objects inside the envelope are a gun with a single magazine. Koln immediately recognizes the gun as his long lost S&W PC 356 that he originally brought with him to Denver. 

The rest of the contents are all paperwork. Quickly looking through them Clover can see that they are legal documents that claim a safety deposit box under Jacob Prestor's name. There are no beneficiaries on the document.

Check the OOC for the gun's stats.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover shared Ruby's relieved look, and she too sat down, "Yes. He might be useful for _allies_. And I _did_ find his intentions noble, in wanting to get rid of us for the peace of this city. However, I'm still not entirely sure if I trust him. Especially since poor Koln here now seems to be rather _smitten_ after having tasted the guy. Right?"
> She smirked rather cruelly at Koln, barely even realizing she was doing so.




Koln sighs, running his fingertips over his wrists, wondering if it's possible to bleed himself dry and still live... he's heard stories of vampires removing organs to fit drugs/bombs, so a little bloodletting shouldn't hurt, right?

Koln's eyes light up when he sees his old gun. He grabs the two-tone automatic and looks over it, hoping that it's still loaded with the rounds he carried that day, specially blessed .45 ACP rounds. His S&W is custom-made, but fits the specs of a regular S&W pc945. He is tempted to walk back into the club but he relents...

"Not funny Clover...I have just about had it with these vampires. They're given eternal life and what do they do? They waste it, the best of them pretend to be invisible, and the worst of them treat their immortality like cheap whore. When humans act with such reckless abandon they get their retribution in the form of God's Divine Wrath... but these vampires are godless beings... someone has to make things right."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs, running his fingertips over his wrists, wondering if it's possible to bleed himself dry and still live... he's heard stories of vampires removing organs to fit drugs/bombs, so a little bloodletting shouldn't hurt, right?
> 
> Koln's eyes light up when he sees his old gun. He grabs the two-tone automatic and looks over it, hoping that it's still loaded with the rounds he carried that day, specially blessed .45 ACP rounds. His S&W is custom-made, but fits the specs of a regular S&W pc945. He is tempted to walk back into the club but he relents...
> 
> "Not funny Clover...I have just about had it with these vampires. They're given eternal life and what do they do? They waste it, the best of them pretend to be invisible, and the worst of them treat their immortality like cheap whore. When humans act with such reckless abandon they get their retribution in the form of God's Divine Wrath... but these vampires are godless beings... someone has to make things right."



Ruby whispers into Clover's ear. Her naivety kicking in. "Clover, whatsa whore?" Her village never really had much crime accept for a little mischief with unhinging animals and putting salt in the apple pies.
What time is it now by the way, not sure if we have time to go to the bank, unless its closed


----------



## izillama

Clover fixed Koln with a rather dead stare while answering Ruby like a dictionary, "Whore. A person, usually a woman, who engages in lascivious behavior for money or pleasure." 
She reached over and placed her hand over Koln's, gently lowering both his hand and his gun to a safer altitude. 
Then, she still continued to stare him down and speak to Ruby, "Though, in the context Koln uses it, it's a person who sells themself or their moral integrity for a lowly, unworthy cause. Vampires. Godless beings _indeed_. Given an eternity of time--well-suited to lofty, heartfelt causes--yet falling prey to the temptation of running night clubs, cities, and the lives of the mortals who foolishly throw away thier lives in reckless abandon, hoping for one night of _fun_ with the _undead_." 
Clover folded her arms and leaned backwards, shaking her head in disgust, "Koln, I think I'd have to agree with you on this one. _Worthless, heartless, greedy_ creatures the lot of them. Even us! However, I _do_ ask that you refrain from getting us in trouble with Edward again. In particular, I mean don't shoot anyone for Heaven's sake! Put that thing away, will you?"

(time check!)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln nods, putting away the gun... "Yes... I've given up my duty to God some time ago. I just pray that some other hunter out there, stronger than me, perhaps one of my brothers, will give vampires like Edward reason to fear death once again. You do not have to worry Clover, I will do many things, but I swear to you that I will do nothing to harm either one of you. Again, I'm in no position to throw stones anymore... besides, you're the only family I have now."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby whispers into Clover's ear. Her naivety kicking in. "Clover, whatsa whore?" Her village never really had much crime accept for a little mischief with unhinging animals and putting salt in the apple pies.
> What time is it now by the way, not sure if we have time to go to the bank, unless its closed




The time is now 1:30am and people are starting to shuffle out of the club and head to the bus or their cars. You are certain that some of the people that walk by are actually vampires blending in with the crowd. A man leads an obviously drunk woman to their car while she stumbles along laughing loudly. It is far too late for a bank to be open. Clover knows that the bank hours are normally between 7am and 5pm which would definitely be too much daytime for the likes of this group.


----------



## Strider_Koln

After some more character building, our three heroes are now standing by the closest shuttle stop, conversing what their next move should be. Here, our fearless leader, Koln Clergue, takes the initiative:

"Time is on our side, now that Edward is no longer after us, and we successfully faked my death. I think we should wait for a particularly rainy day to venture outside to the bank. We should check the weather on your laptop Clover when we head back to the dorm and pick a date. Now  we should head back to the Emerson house. I have a cunning plan..."


----------



## izillama

Clover remained quiet, staring pointedly at Koln. She only _let_ him think that he was in charge, much like a cat lets the dog thinks it has the run of the house. But when the owner comes home and finds things askew, who does he blame?
She nodded along with Koln's plan. She had wanted to see what the big deal was with this house for some time now. Clover didn't believe in ghosts, so the idea of a haunted house was ridiculous. There had to be another explanation. There _always_ was. She felt for the deck of playing cards, resting peacefully in the bottom of her bag, smirking ruefully.
'Smoke and mirrors.'
But as for the problem of the bank hours (and the unpredictability of weather), Clover had her own idea. 
It involved Mindy and a very cleverly concocted bottle of red. 
'Koln's going to _murder_ me.'
As the bus pulled up, she quietly fell in line behind her two friends, allowing them to sit together on one side of the aisle while she took up one seat on the other. She heard herself giggle slightly at the idea of herself as a cat. Only this time, she decided that Koln was more of a mouse than a dog. Or perhaps a rat? There was Socrates to consider after all. The dog, Ruby, will have the run of the house. The rat, Koln, will bask in its freedoms. But the cat, Clover, will sit and watch from afar, controlling the actions of the other two like naive marionettes. 
'To Emerson's we go.'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round...*



izillama said:


> Clover remained quiet, staring pointedly at Koln. She only _let_ him think that he was in charge, much like a cat lets the dog thinks it has the run of the house. But when the owner comes home and finds things askew, who does he blame?
> She nodded along with Koln's plan. She had wanted to see what the big deal was with this house for some time now. Clover didn't believe in ghosts, so the idea of a haunted house was ridiculous. There had to be another explanation. There _always_ was. She felt for the deck of playing cards, resting peacefully in the bottom of her bag, smirking ruefully.
> 'Smoke and mirrors.'
> But as for the problem of the bank hours (and the unpredictability of weather), Clover had her own idea.
> It involved Mindy and a very cleverly concocted bottle of red.
> 'Koln's going to _murder_ me.'
> As the bus pulled up, she quietly fell in line behind her two friends, allowing them to sit together on one side of the aisle while she took up one seat on the other. She heard herself giggle slightly at the idea of herself as a cat. Only this time, she decided that Koln was more of a mouse than a dog. Or perhaps a rat? There was Socrates to consider after all. The dog, Ruby, will have the run of the house. The rat, Koln, will bask in its freedoms. But the cat, Clover, will sit and watch from afar, controlling the actions of the other two like naive marionettes.
> 'To Emerson's we go.'




You all ride the bus from the Broadstreet to the now closed mall. As you are all sitting together Koln has a grin on his face as if he has come up with some genius plan, Clover sits plainly conniving about how she is going to make Mindy her slave, and Ruby is bouncing around excitedly like a dog inside a car.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates pokes his head out of your pocket in a way that no one else on the bus can really see. He looks up at you and says "That Clover sure is a  bch huh?"
[/sblock]

The bus pulls up to the mall which is desolate and empty. It seems the only reason it stopped at the mall at this hour is to drop off a few passengers who live nearby. You all step off the bus here and must walk to get to the Emerson Estate.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby's mood was more cheerful since they went on a bus ride again, and it clearly showed as she bounded off the bus like a spring. "All right! to Emerson we go! Onward and out!" she gleefully spouted : 3  She knew things were even more complicated, but now that she had all her questions of the past almost answered she now attempts to replace them with happy thoughts.
Sing a happy happy happy happy happy happy song


----------



## izillama

Clover crossed her arms in annoyance, following the bouncing, singing, happy girl from the bus and down the street. 
'God, it's _2AM_! Could she _be_ any more annoying at this hour!?'
Koln seemed endearingly amused by Ruby's antics. Clover found it sickening.
She strode up next to Ruby, placing her hand on the girl's shoulder until she turned to face her. For some reason, that smiling face really bugged Clover at the moment, and she heard herself quietly, yet firmly, reprimand the girl, "Ruby, you need to calm down. We're in a residential neighborhood, after all. Now, take it easy. Down, girl."
Clover had meant the last part as a little joke, still caught on the idea of Ruby as a dog. 

Command


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover crossed her arms in annoyance, following the bouncing, singing, happy girl from the bus and down the street.
> 'God, it's _2AM_! Could she _be_ any more annoying at this hour!?'
> Koln seemed endearingly amused by Ruby's antics. Clover found it sickening.
> She strode up next to Ruby, placing her hand on the girl's shoulder until she turned to face her. For some reason, that smiling face really bugged Clover at the moment, and she heard herself quietly, yet firmly, reprimand the girl, "Ruby, you need to calm down. We're in a residential neighborhood, after all. Now, take it easy. Down, girl."
> Clover had meant the last part as a little joke, still caught on the idea of Ruby as a dog.
> 
> Command



It appeared that Clover wasn't as happy as she was and once she felt a hand on her shoulder, she turned towards Clover with a smile. She felt a sudden grip on her being and conscience when looking into her purple eyes. Her mind fought to break free.
Will save roll

1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)
Roll Lookup
I probably lost, but i forgot how much to minus from this b/c she is a ventrue


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover crossed her arms in annoyance, following the bouncing, singing, happy girl from the bus and down the street.
> 'God, it's _2AM_! Could she _be_ any more annoying at this hour!?'
> Koln seemed endearingly amused by Ruby's antics. Clover found it sickening.
> She strode up next to Ruby, placing her hand on the girl's shoulder until she turned to face her. For some reason, that smiling face really bugged Clover at the moment, and she heard herself quietly, yet firmly, reprimand the girl, "Ruby, you need to calm down. We're in a residential neighborhood, after all. Now, take it easy. Down, girl."
> Clover had meant the last part as a little joke, still caught on the idea of Ruby as a dog.
> 
> Command





At that Koln shoots an angry glare out of the corner of his eye at Clover, although he restrains himself from lecturing her. He just hopes that Clover isn't starting to enjoy her vampiric powers too much. She must never forget, they are nothing more than leeches, and none of them are better than the other. The only brightside Koln sees to being a vampire is never having to use the bathroom. That's right, despite having virtual eternal life along with superhuman powers, not ever having to use the little vampire's room is the only perk to him. Everything else is just evidence that they are of a stray ilk from God's most beloved Creation: humanity.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



ladyphoenix said:


> It appeared that Clover wasn't as happy as she was and once she felt a hand on her shoulder, she turned towards Clover with a smile. She felt a sudden grip on her being and conscience when looking into her purple eyes. Her mind fought to break free.
> Will save roll
> 
> 1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)
> Roll Lookup
> I probably lost, but i forgot how much to minus from this b/c she is a ventrue




Ruby throws herself to the ground violently upon Clover's command. People who got off the bus look back inquisitively at Ruby seemingly throwing herself on the ground but eventually just walk away uncaring leaving you all alone in the parking lot of the mall.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby throws herself to the ground violently upon Clover's command. People who got off the bus look back inquisitively at Ruby seemingly throwing herself on the ground but eventually just walk away uncaring leaving you all alone in the parking lot of the mall.




Koln gasps, thinking that something's wrong with Ruby, but then it connects that she is following the command. Koln carefully helps up Ruby back up, gently petting her back to comfort her, he knows it is very jarring to one's senses to feel one's limbs suddenly move without one's own control. As he does he angrily scowls at Clover; Socrates is peeking out from Koln's pocket, giving Clover a "Wtf?!" look.


----------



## izillama

'OMGWTFDIDIDONOW?!?!'
Clover immediately felt remorse for causing Ruby such pain and humiliation, and she quickly moved and hugged the girl close without thinking, speaking between sobs (to the extent that vampires can actually sob, at least), "Oh no, Ruby! I'm sorry. I'm so sorry! I really didn't mean to do that! Really! I need to be more careful with what I say!"
'And Koln _should_ scowl at me! I don't deserve these two. And they certainly did nothing to deserve the likes of _me_...'


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> 'OMGWTFDIDIDONOW?!?!'
> Clover immediately felt remorse for causing Ruby such pain and humiliation, and she quickly moved and hugged the girl close without thinking, speaking between sobs (to the extent that vampires can actually sob, at least), "Oh no, Ruby! I'm sorry. I'm so sorry! I really didn't mean to do that! Really! I need to be more careful with what I say!"
> 'And Koln _should_ scowl at me! I don't deserve these two. And they certainly did nothing to deserve the likes of _me_...'



'Yipe!' Ruby's mind shrieked as her legs gave out and her back arched downward despite all reasons not to. It all happened so fast, so immediate. She could feel eyes on her from different directions and she tried to move, but felt arrested by her body. The next thing she knew, she could feel a pull from an arms and she looked behind her seeing it was Koln, looking upset. Clover ran over and hugged her, sobbing, and Ruby couldn't feel mad at her. She was stilled shocked by the abruptness of the whole thing but Clover was right, she should be more discreet in places like this.

"It's ok Koln," she said quietly when she put 2 and 2 together finally. She hugged Clover back. "I'm ok Clover, I understand your only trying to protect us, and I was acting foolish again," she said in comfort. She let out a small chuckle. "It could be worse, you could have me performing animal tricks for money in front of everyone or have me jump off a cliff."

With that, she took both their hands and walked, carefully suggesting they would be on their way again. She did admit that it was a scary feeling to be forced to do things against her will, but by now she had trust in Clover.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln's relieved to see that Ruby is taking it pretty well. He has to stifle his own chuckling at the situation and at Ruby's comment about performing tricks, at least 'playing dead' would be pretty easy. It is becoming more and more obvious to him every night that they are slowly becoming less human and more vampiric. What scares him is that his friends will be no more, and in their place will be a gangrel and a ventrue, both enemies... 

Still, a part of his friends may remain... it is settled then, not now (and hopefully not anytime soon!) but when it comes to that point, when all that remains of Clover and Ruby are just their human shells, he will have to do the greatest favor one can do for his friends, kill them both. 
They will probably not understand... they may even fight him, but they will both thank him in the end. He is definately not crazy, oh no, for once his mind is so clear... for now he must do his best to enjoy his time with Clover and Ruby while their personalities remain.

He feels Socrates stirring in his breast pocket and he remembers his personal vow to never let anyone harm them, how can he even think about killing his friends?! How could he even think about existing without Ruby?! Ok ok ok ok! NOW it is settled! He must kill them both and THEN kill himself! Or what if he switches up the order? Kill himself THEN kill his friends! Yes, cunning... er no no, he promised Ruby he wouldn't...

The entire time Koln just has a dumb grin on his face... he silently mumbles, "I'm so ed up..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's relieved to see that Ruby is taking it pretty well. He has to stifle his own chuckling at the situation and at Ruby's comment about performing tricks, at least 'playing dead' would be pretty easy. It is becoming more and more obvious to him every night that they are slowly becoming less human and more vampiric. What scares him is that his friends will be no more, and in their place will be a gangrel and a ventrue, both enemies...
> 
> Still, a part of his friends may remain... it is settled then, not now (and hopefully not anytime soon!) but when it comes to that point, when all that remains of Clover and Ruby are just their human shells, he will have to do the greatest favor one can do for his friends, kill them both.
> They will probably not understand... they may even fight him, but they will both thank him in the end. He is definately not crazy, oh no, for once his mind is so clear... for now he must do his best to enjoy his time with Clover and Ruby while their personalities remain.
> 
> He feels Socrates stirring in his breast pocket and he remembers his personal vow to never let anyone harm them, how can he even think about killing his friends?! How could he even think about existing without Ruby?! Ok ok ok ok! NOW it is settled! He must kill them both and THEN kill himself! Or what if he switches up the order? Kill himself THEN kill his friends! Yes, cunning... er no no, he promised Ruby he wouldn't...
> 
> The entire time Koln just has a dumb grin on his face... he silently mumbles, "I'm so ed up..."




You all make your way to the Emerson Estate. You get there in about 20 minutes walking. The front door is still unlocked as if no one has been to the house since Koln and Ruby's last visit. There is some construction equipment in the yard with a truck carrying materials suitable for a renovation. As the door creeks open you find yourselves in the front hallway.

See the map


----------



## izillama

Ruby's hand closed cold and firm around Clover's as she began to lead them forward. 
She wasn't angry. 
Her eyes were kind and smiling. They _always_ were. She forgave Clover. She still had faith in Clover.
But Clover was beginning to lose all faith in her_self_.
[sblock=Clover's inner dialogue a.k.a. "I want to die" speech]She was miserable. Repentant. She couldn't even look at her friends at they walked, lest she catch their eye and say something to control them. To _harm_ them. She didn't want to cause anyone anymore pain. Yet all she could seem to do lately was was take and take (like the leech she was becoming) and revel, ever-so-momentarily, in the anguish on their faces. 
She clenched her teeth together and felt her grip tighten on Ruby's hand as well. 
Here they both were. Ruby. Koln. All too willing to forgive her. To be her friend. And to _love_ her. And all she could manage to do is hurt them and push them away!
'No one deserves that. I'm the worst kind of friend. The worst kind of _person_. They would be so much better off without me. Clover, you should have offed yourself when you had the chance. You still could. Koln wouldn't be offended, would he? I mean, suicide is still a sin, isn't it? What about vampiric suicide?...'[/sblock]
Malicious thoughts, _evil_ thoughts, bounced around her head as they stepped up to the Emerson mansion and walked inside.
Hands unclasped and Clover found herself taking a tentative step forward in awe. She exclaimed, clearly impressed, "This guy had good taste, huh?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*

I managed to find the pages with Koln and Ruby's last adventure in the house, this is from page 47.

The house is much larger on the inside than it appeared. There are no lights on and you find yourselves standing in an unlit entry way with a high ceiling and a large chandelier hanging overhead. There are 2 staircases leading up to a balcony with a bunch of rooms leading off it. There is a door at the way back of the room and one on the left and right sides as well. A small table sits to the left of the door with some documents on it. They look like real estate documents.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln nods, grinning, NOW is the time for his cunning plan to spring into ACTION!
He immediately grabs Clover and holds his gun to her head!
"Come out Emerson or the Ventrue gets it! I'm not kidding around! At this close range these specially blessed rounds, once they've pierced her flesh and broken through her skull, will rapidly melt the inside of her head upon making contact with her diabolical brain!" Koln says almost too happily as he cocks the gun using his fanged mouth. He would whisper to Clover to go with it, but there's no telling how keen Emerson's senses are, if he is a vampire that is. No sense on taking any chances, not for this malkavian who likes to carefully plan ahead.


----------



## izillama

W...
T...
F...!?!?
'Is he _serious_?'
Once again in only a week's time, Clover felt dumbfounded (a very rare state for her!). She felt her mouth drop open slightly in shock as she stared Koln down. She felt the barrel of the gun press coldly into her forehead and heard his threat screamed into the empty air of the house. 
This was one of those moments where she wasn't quite sure what to believe: that Koln secretly had a plan or that he really had the gall to shoot her. 
But deep down, she suddenly felt that she deserved it.
This was the easy answer, wasn't it? She wouldn't have to do anything. Just say the word and let the chips fall where they may.
After a moment's hesitation, her mind was made up. It was now or never. 
Her eyes narrowed and she felt a taunting sneer begin to cross her features. Make him angry. Make him want to do it!
"Go ahead then, Koln. Just get it over with. _Shoot me_."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln growls under his breath at Clover's command, fortunately he was not making eye contact with her. 
"You hear me Emerson? You'll have Ventrue brains all over your wall. Ventrue make me sick, I will not be your lapdog, her slave, or Edward's servant! Now come out before I shoot, tie the Amish gangrel down, and burn this house to the ground!"
As Koln speaks he slowly feels himself start to lose focus of the mission... he has a vampire in his grasp, a gun at her head. If he doesn't shoot who knows how many lives she'll ruin... What's more, she understands! It seems she understands that she HAS to die! Oh if only more vampires were like her...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln growls under his breath at Clover's command, fortunately he was not making eye contact with her.
> "You hear me Emerson? You'll have Ventrue brains all over your wall. Ventrue make me sick, I will not be your lapdog, her slave, or Edward's servant! Now come out before I shoot, tie the Amish gangrel down, and burn this house to the ground!"
> As Koln speaks he slowly feels himself start to lose focus of the mission... he has a vampire in his grasp, a gun at her head. If he doesn't shoot who knows how many lives she'll ruin... What's more, she understands! It seems she understands that she HAS to die! Oh if only more vampires were like her...



Everything turned chaotic when Koln pressed the gun to Clover's head in defiance to the house. Ruby was torn whether to say something to stop this madness of harming eachother or wait it out til the ghost appeared. Everything suddenly changed when Clover wanted him to shoot. Her mind screamed, remembering when Clover told her of her outook on life and request for death. Fear entered her mind and she hoped that Koln is at the right state of mind at the moment to be making such a harmful risk. 
   Ruby stepped closer to Koln, watching his every move. She had to say something while keeping up the act herslef. "You don't want to do this..." she said trying to subdue her frightened state.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Everything turned chaotic when Koln pressed the gun to Clover's head in defiance to the house. Ruby was torn whether to say something to stop this madness of harming eachother or wait it out til the ghost appeared. Everything suddenly changed when Clover wanted him to shoot. Her mind screamed, remembering when Clover told her of her outook on life and request for death. Fear entered her mind and she hoped that Koln is at the right state of mind at the moment to be making such a harmful risk.
> Ruby stepped closer to Koln, watching his every move. She had to say something while keeping up the act herslef. "You don't want to do this..." she said trying to subdue her frightened state.




The house remains silent as Koln holds the gun up to Clover's head. You all hear the distant roll of thunder as a storm starts to form outside. You can hear rain start to pound against the windows.

Ruby
[sblock]
You find it strange that a thunderstorm is happening outside given the time of year and the fact that it was totally clear weather outside before you entered the house.
[/sblock]

Koln
[sblock]
You hear a woman's voice whisper "Help me...."
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln looks down at Ruby at first with an angry glare, but his expression softens at her words to that of a spurned child. "Oh.. well... I'm sorry Ruby... you know I would never hurt either of you, please believe me." He looks back down at Clover, 'did she just tell me to shoot...?'
"Clover... I am in no position to lecture on Catholicism, not since being turned, and I doubt it is of any solace to you, but you are God's most beloved creation. No, not you as a part of humanity, but you as an individual. If that's not enough, I am not going to sugarcoat it, you do deserve death, a particularly brutal one at that for the crimes you are undoubtedly going to commit. Still, I cannot bare the thought of existence any longer without your friendship, the same goes for Ruby..." 
Koln's sermon is cut short by what sounds like to him a voice.
"Huh.. did you girls hear that?" He slowly lowers his gun, then slides a magazine into the empty weapon.
"It sounded like someone in distress.. Do not be afraid, we are coming!" Koln calls out and starts off deeper into the house and walking up the staircase on the right.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks down at Ruby at first with an angry glare, but his expression softens at her words to that of a spurned child. "Oh.. well... I'm sorry Ruby... you know I would never hurt either of you, please believe me." He looks back down at Clover, 'did she just tell me to shoot...?'
> "Clover... I am in no position to lecture on Catholicism, not since being turned, and I doubt it is of any solace to you, but you are God's most beloved creation. No, not you as a part of humanity, but you as an individual. If that's not enough, I am not going to sugarcoat it, you do deserve death, a particularly brutal one at that for the crimes you are undoubtedly going to commit. Still, I cannot bare the thought of existence any longer without your friendship, the same goes for Ruby..."
> Koln's sermon is cut short by what sounds like to him a voice.
> "Huh.. did you girls hear that?" He slowly lowers his gun, then slides a magazine into the empty weapon.
> "It sounded like someone in distress.. Do not be afraid, we are coming!" Koln calls out and starts off deeper into the house and walking up the staircase on the right.




For Koln and anyone following him:

make a Reflex Save while on the stairs


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby hears cracks of lightening outside and is instantly puzzled. "This can't be right, its not the right season for thunderstorms of this magnitude.." she said with her head cocked suspiciously. There had to be something supernatural to manipulate these storms.
  As soon as she faced the others, she sees Koln bounding up the stairs. "Koln! Where are you going?!" she shouts, bolting up the stairs in pursuit. It is dangerous to do anything rash at this point.


Reflex save
1d20+8 → [14,8] = (22)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

As Koln approaches the stairs he tightly grips his weapon in both hands, keeping alert to his surroundings. 'The Devil's most powerful and used weapon is trickery and illusion,' Koln reminds himself as he begins to climb the stairs which just seem to keep going and going. No matter how many steps he takes, more just seem to appear. He is absolutely bewildered, there did not seem to be nearly this many stairs at first. He keeps climbing and climbing but the next floor just remains the same distance away...

Before long the staircase begins winding, wrapping, contorting and looping. Coming in and out of walls, floor, and ceiling, constantly changing size. Each step has its own awkward angle that makes it harder for him to keep his balance. To make matters worse the steps start to feel slippery as they mysteriously begin to "perspire" blood, giving them a shiny scarlet glisten.

 Koln's patience wears thin as he breaks into a full but cautious sprint up the staircase, but it is of no use, almost as if he's trying to walk up an escalator from the wrong direction. 

He hears Socrates squeak in his pocket as he is snapped back to reality; he is standing on the middle step with Ruby and Clover close behind him. In reality he had come that far and strangely stopped to the confusion of his friends. He sighs and tries to catch his breath, running his fingers through his hair and continues...

Reflex Save
1d20+5 → [20,5] = (25) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Clover found herself automatically following Koln and Ruby up the stairs. She didn't care anymore. She didn't want to think anymore. Just follow them. No thinking involved. She didn't even want to be with them at the moment anymore. She had just told Koln to kill her! What kind of coward was she? She couldn't even face any of this anymore? It was so bad that she had just invited Koln to shoot her? She was ashamed. And she was done. 
Follow them up the stairs. Let what would happen, happen.

Reflex Save
1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)
(I'm gonna trip and fall flat on the stairs, huh?)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> Clover found herself automatically following Koln and Ruby up the stairs. She didn't care anymore. She didn't want to think anymore. Just follow them. No thinking involved. She didn't even want to be with them at the moment anymore. She had just told Koln to kill her! What kind of coward was she? She couldn't even face any of this anymore? It was so bad that she had just invited Koln to shoot her? She was ashamed. And she was done.
> Follow them up the stairs. Let what would happen, happen.
> 
> Reflex Save
> 1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)
> (I'm gonna trip and fall flat on the stairs, huh?)




You all head up the old staircase. It feels rather rickety and every stair creeks as you make your way up. One stair in particular creeks a little louder than the others and pretty soon that creek becomes a crack. The stairs give out and Koln manages to jump aside before he falls in the hole. Clover and Ruby aren't so lucky and they tumble through the hole and land hard into the area below the stairs.

Falling Damage
1d4 → [4] = (4)

Clover and Ruby take 4 (falling) damage.



Clover & Ruby
[sblock]
The fall hurts but you can already see your bruises start to heal. It is dark but you can make out that you are in some kind of hallway. The walls are cold cinderblock and the air is thick and smells a little like mildew. There is a little bit of light at the end of the hallway which bends around at a 90 degree angle.
[/sblock]

the map


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Ruby!! Clover!!! Answer me!!" Koln calls down into the hole. "Are you guys alright?!!" There is a noticible panic in his voice as he calls out for them. He squints, trying his hardest to peer into the darkness. 

'Don't leave me alone...' he whispers...


----------



## izillama

>.<**
Koln seemed so very far up. Clover allowed herself to lie back for a moment staring up at him. It was kind of surreal. Like seeing your Maker beckoning you up to Heaven.
She sat up and took a quick account of how she felt. The fall had hurt, but she could see the marks begin to heal on her arms.
Clover looked over to Ruby and wasn't sure if she was ok just yet, but Koln seemed to be panicked. She called up to him, and she could hear a noticeable shake in her voice, "Koln? I think we're fine down here," 
Just then, she noticed the hallway with the light. That was odd, considering how old this house must be. 
The lights were on. Was someone home?
She called back up to Koln, "Hey, can you find a way down? There's something you should see. You might be able to jump it, considering your catlike reflexes in dodging the stair in the first place."
She laughed a little then turned to Ruby, placing her hand over the Amish girl's in concern, "Ruby? Are you alright?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> >.<**
> Koln seemed so very far up. Clover allowed herself to lie back for a moment staring up at him. It was kind of surreal. Like seeing your Maker beckoning you up to Heaven.
> She sat up and took a quick account of how she felt. The fall had hurt, but she could see the marks begin to heal on her arms.
> Clover looked over to Ruby and wasn't sure if she was ok just yet, but Koln seemed to be panicked. She called up to him, and she could hear a noticeable shake in her voice, "Koln? I think we're fine down here,"
> Just then, she noticed the hallway with the light. That was odd, considering how old this house must be.
> The lights were on. Was someone home?
> She called back up to Koln, "Hey, can you find a way down? There's something you should see. You might be able to jump it, considering your catlike reflexes in dodging the stair in the first place."
> She laughed a little then turned to Ruby, placing her hand over the Amish girl's in concern, "Ruby? Are you alright?"



>.<* Hearing Clover's voice she came to her senses, feeling very annoyed. "Ugh.. yea i'm fine thank you, this darn house.." she grumbled. She was embarrassed that she couldn't make the jump. She then noticed the light too in the hallway that seemed to draw her in. Eyes of the Beast Her eyes glowed to help them navigate the dark area. 
"There must be something over there making that light, this chaos has got to end," she said in determination. She looked upwards to where she approximated Koln might be. "Are you able to get down here safely?" she called upward.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "Are you able to get down here safely?" she called upward.




"Yeah... that is if you two move out of the way. I'll be right down."
Although he is aware that this is possibly a trap it does not matter, for he would leap into the fiery pits of Hades for the sake of his friends. Heh, in a way he's already done that a few times...
Without hesitation Koln jumps into the dark hole.

Koln's leap of faith (Jump)
1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Yeah... that is if you two move out of the way. I'll be right down."
> Although he is aware that this is possibly a trap it does not matter, for he would leap into the fiery pits of Hades for the sake of his friends. Heh, in a way he's already done that a few times...
> Without hesitation Koln jumps into the dark hole.
> 
> Koln's leap of faith (Jump)
> 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
> Roll Lookup




Koln jumps down the hole and lands safely on the ground below. Now you are all standing in the hallway.


----------



## izillama

Clover could just see it now: She would bravely stride forward, beckoning her friends to follow their fearless leader. And they would do so, because they were as faithful as they were foolish. Then, just as they would round the corner, oh, she didn't _know_! The tunnel would collapse and trap its blonde and clumsy victim? Or maybe there would be someone around the corner just waiting to pounce on the first moron to poke her head into the room?
'Pfffft, like _hell _I'm going first!'
^.^*
She motioned with her hand, as though graciously inviting him to a formal gathering, "Please, Koln, I _insist_."


----------



## Strider_Koln

"I wouldn't have it any other way" Koln smirks as he walks ahead of Clover and Ruby after he had checked if Socrates was okay from the fall.

It is becoming more and more clear to Koln that Clover's been changing... Tony said something about her being Ventrue,and how Ventrue tend to think of themselves as shephards of a flock. Similar to how he was when he was a priest, tending to the needs of his flock. Hopefully Clover thinks of it that way, that she needs to guide us *Koln snickers* and not use us as slaves. 

As Koln walks he thinks aloud, "Feh, vampires really are pathetic. Judging one's virtue by the amount of centuries they have overstayed their existence on Earth. To a vampire, not honor, courage, love, wisdom, nor grace but only survival equals virtue. "


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> As Koln walks he thinks aloud, "Feh, vampires really are pathetic. Judging one's virtue by the amount of centuries they have overstayed their existence on Earth. To a vampire, not honor, courage, love, wisdom, nor grace but only survival equals virtue. "




Koln leads the way as the group moves forward, Ruby and Clover hold hands as they follow Koln. You round the corner and come to a four-way intersection. The light you were seeing is coming from a small light bulb sitting above a metal door. The vent in the door suggests that it leads to the room containing the heating system for the house.

As you are looking at the door down the hallway a woman comes running past you, right in front of Koln from the hallway on the right (bottom) to the one on the left (top). She's wearing a white night gown and is panting heavily and is obviously in some state of fear.

The map


----------



## ladyphoenix

"Hey there wait!" Ruby calls after the woman, but she most likely is too scared to reply. 
She grumbled slightly upon seeing the 3 split intersection. "Well, I guess this means we should split up and search the place. How bout when we each check a direction, we rendezvous back here again?" she said in a hurry. She could feel the air getting heavier around her in clairvoyance. 
Being too impatient and stubborn at the moment to do anything otherwise, she started to slink to the left path, headstrong.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "Hey there wait!" Ruby calls after the woman, but she most likely is too scared to reply.
> She grumbled slightly upon seeing the 3 split intersection. "Well, I guess this means we should split up and search the place. How bout when we each check a direction, we rendezvous back here again?" she said in a hurry. She could feel the air getting heavier around her in clairvoyance.
> Being too impatient and stubborn at the moment to do anything otherwise, she started to slink to the left path, headstrong.




"Bad idea... if what we're up against is hostile to our presence it would want us separated. Alone we're nothing, but together we cannot be defeated!" Koln happily claims, only to watch Ruby head to the left. "Figures... the cute heretic chooses the left... the path of the forsaken and sinners... " Koln takes Clover's hand as if to guide her, and hurries down the left hallway with Ruby after the woman.


----------



## izillama

'Talk about a Gothic horror story...' The nightgowned woman reminded Clover so much of the damsels in distress of the dark novels she would sometimes read. What, was Dracula coming?
She felt Koln tug on her hand and begin to lead her forward. She had a mind to tug it out of his grasp, but it felt strangely comforting to not have to worry for a moment. To not have to be the first one forward. 
She wondered where that woman was running to? And what she was running from? And, sincerely, she wondered if the three of them might just be walking straight into a trap. Wasn't this house "haunted," after all? What if it was some sort of apparition to lead them off course?
Typical.
She called ahead to Ruby in a voice that she knew no mortal could discern. However, she was sure that her friends could hear her clear as a bell, "Ruby! _Stop_ and stay with Koln and I. Don't go running off by yourself. Koln's right, we should stick together. There's no telling what we're going to find down here. The last thing we need is for you to walk into a _trap_ or something."
Though really, what would she have given to just bolt after the woman herself? She could catch her, easy. She could throw all caution to the wind and leave her friends in the dust.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> 'Talk about a Gothic horror story...' The nightgowned woman reminded Clover so much of the damsels in distress of the dark novels she would sometimes read. What, was Dracula coming?
> She felt Koln tug on her hand and begin to lead her forward. She had a mind to tug it out of his grasp, but it felt strangely comforting to not have to worry for a moment. To not have to be the first one forward.
> She wondered where that woman was running to? And what she was running from? And, sincerely, she wondered if the three of them might just be walking straight into a trap. Wasn't this house "haunted," after all? What if it was some sort of apparition to lead them off course?
> Typical.
> She called ahead to Ruby in a voice that she knew no mortal could discern. However, she was sure that her friends could hear her clear as a bell, "Ruby! _Stop_ and stay with Koln and I. Don't go running off by yourself. Koln's right, we should stick together. There's no telling what we're going to find down here. The last thing we need is for you to walk into a _trap_ or something."
> Though really, what would she have given to just bolt after the woman herself? She could catch her, easy. She could throw all caution to the wind and leave her friends in the dust.




You can see a room at the end of the hallway that the woman ran down. When you get there there is no one in the room. The room is rather bare except for some empty shelves and a wooden counter to the right of the doorway. There is an old newspaper lying on the countertop which Koln picks up. The girls can clearly see the headline being displayed on the front. The headline reads "Murdered Bank Owner's Hand Found In Dryer, Son Held As Prime Suspect". The paper is dated about one year ago but it looks brand new like it was just dropped there recently. 

It is then that you hear a thumping sound like an object banging against metal. The sound is coming from a small alcove in the top right corner of the room. Sure enough there are two washing machines there. They are old front loading washers with windowless doors on he front. Only the second one closest to the wall is running and that is the one that is producing the thumping sound.

Map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> You can see a room at the end of the hallway that the woman ran down. When you get there there is no one in the room. The room is rather bare except for some empty shelves and a wooden counter to the right of the doorway. There is an old newspaper lying on the countertop which Koln picks up. The girls can clearly see the headline being displayed on the front. The headline reads "Murdered Bank Owner's Hand Found In Dryer, Son Held As Prime Suspect". The paper is dated about one year ago but it looks brand new like it was just dropped there recently.
> 
> It is then that you hear a thumping sound like an object banging against metal. The sound is coming from a small alcove in the top right corner of the room. Sure enough there are two washing machines there. They are old front loading washers with windowless doors on he front. Only the second one closest to the wall is running and that is the one that is producing the thumping sound.
> 
> Map





"I'm coming to save you little Suzie!!" Koln screams as he bolts to the dryer and flings it open! He grabs whatever it is in the dryer and tosses it onto the floor before climbing on inside. "Don't worry Suzie! I'm coming!! Oh look, found a sock.. I dunno why there was a basketball in this cave, oh well."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> "I'm coming to save you little Suzie!!" Koln screams as he bolts to the dryer and flings it open! He grabs whatever it is in the dryer and tosses it onto the floor before climbing on inside. "Don't worry Suzie! I'm coming!! Oh look, found a sock.. I dunno why there was a basketball in this cave, oh well."




Clover and Ruby look on as Koln jumps into the dryer, his feet kicking out the hole. Koln thinks he's grabbed a bloody hand and thrown it behind him but the object that Clover and Ruby see is an old key.


----------



## izillama

*hits hand against head*
"Koln, you imbecile, get your ass out of the dryer before you hurt yourself!"
Clover growled in annoyance as she bent down to pick up the key that had been tossed to the floor, turning it over carefully in her hands.

Inspect the key (gather information)
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> *hits hand against head*
> "Koln, you imbecile, get your ass out of the dryer before you hurt yourself!"
> Clover growled in annoyance as she bent down to pick up the key that had been tossed to the floor, turning it over carefully in her hands.
> 
> Inspect the key (gather information)
> 1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)




Koln grumbles, stumbling out of the dryer and gasps as he watches Clover handling a severed hand! "Clover! Let go of that thing! I- er..." As he speaks, the object slowly forms into  a basketball before his eyes... then a severed heard.. then quickly back to a basketball before becoming a key. As Koln's vision plays with him he touches the object and contemplates...

Here Koln wants to use The Spirit's Touch for any psychic impressions left on the key from its owner. LETMEDOIT!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln grumbles, stumbling out of the dryer and gasps as he watches Clover handling a severed hand! "Clover! Let go of that thing! I- er..." As he speaks, the object slowly forms into  a basketball before his eyes... then a severed heard.. then quickly back to a basketball before becoming a key. As Koln's vision plays with him he touches the object and contemplates...
> 
> Here Koln wants to use The Spirit's Touch for any psychic impressions left on the key from its owner. LETMEDOIT!




Clover
[sblock]
From what you can tell this looks like a utility key. The key has a serial number engraved on it and looks a little tarnished.
[/sblock]

Koln takes the key from Clover and looks at it with a rather exagerated looking stare. 

Koln
[sblock]
Your strain your mind trying to discern the origin of the key. You squint at it, you stare it down, you growl at it. You see a hairy man in overalls walking through the basement. He goes to a metal door and produces a shiny key, ready to open it. Before he does though a man in a business suit with blonde hair comes up behind him and smashes him over the head with a microwave. He and the microwave laugh as blood pours out of the mans head and onto the floor in front of the door. 
[/sblock]

You still don't actually have that ability you know


----------



## izillama

> From what you can tell this looks like a utility key. The key has a serial number engraved on it and looks a little tarnished.




Handing the key over to Koln, Clover sighed. Yet another key and yet another mystery. 
"Well, I can say one thing for sure," she looked quickly around the room to confirm her suspicions, ", that woman ran this way, _obviously_ ran into this room, but there's no other exit than the entrance we just came through. I think, therefore, that we can conclude that either A, she didn't really exist and, though I hate to admit it, we just witnessed something paranormal, B, there's another way out of this room we're just not seeing, or C, shun the thought!, Ruby, we're both going as insane as _this_ one here." She jabbed a finger in Koln's direction, though she smiled at him earnestly. Oh, he looked just so _intent_ on discerning what secrets the key was hiding!
Sighing again, she took another look around the room. She didn't want to admit she had seen a ghost. After all, that was ridiculous! There just _had_ to be another way that woman had gone, right?

Search check!
 1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> Handing the key over to Koln, Clover sighed. Yet another key and yet another mystery.
> "Well, I can say one thing for sure," she looked quickly around the room to confirm her suspicions, ", that woman ran this way, _obviously_ ran into this room, but there's no other exit than the entrance we just came through. I think, therefore, that we can conclude that either A, she didn't really exist and, though I hate to admit it, we just witnessed something paranormal, B, there's another way out of this room we're just not seeing, or C, shun the thought!, Ruby, we're both going as insane as _this_ one here." She jabbed a finger in Koln's direction, though she smiled at him earnestly. Oh, he looked just so _intent_ on discerning what secrets the key was hiding!
> Sighing again, she took another look around the room. She didn't want to admit she had seen a ghost. After all, that was ridiculous! There just _had_ to be another way that woman had gone, right?
> 
> Search check!
> 1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)




A search of the room reveals a small hole in the wall behind the first washer. Reaching her hand in, Clover pulls out a small pouch. Inside the pouch is a gold necklace with a rather large diamond pendant and a gold ring with diamonds inlaid around the outside. They are both in excellent condition. Other than this strange little find there is nothing else in the room to suggest that it holds any other secrets.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby runs over to Clover's side, seeing she has found something. Her eyes light up when she sees the jewelry, something very foreign to her indeed. Vanity was always looked down on by her family. The reflection of the diamonds sparkled in her eyes. "Wow, what are those shiny objects? They're so beautiful!"
  She scratched her head, she knew she wasn't much help in finding clues like Koln and Clover. "Did either of you find out what that key is for?" she asked, cocking her head to one side. What she wouldn't give to start punching the walls down and rule out places for clues._Wham! 'hmmm, no clues here'... 'How bout this wall?' Bam!_


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby runs over to Clover's side, seeing she has found something. Her eyes light up when she sees the jewelry, something very foreign to her indeed. Vanity was always looked down on by her family. The reflection of the diamonds sparkled in her eyes. "Wow, what are those shiny objects? They're so beautiful!"
> She scratched her head, she knew she wasn't much help in finding clues like Koln and Clover. "Did either of you find out what that key is for?" she asked, cocking her head to one side. What she wouldn't give to start punching the walls down and rule out places for clues._Wham! 'hmmm, no clues here'... 'How bout this wall?' Bam!_




Meanwhile Koln is still staring off into the distance. After Ruby and Clover find the jewelry Koln loudly blurts, "NO NOT THE MICROWAVE!" He then looks about the room, shocked, as if having just awoken in a strange place. He looks at both the girls, smiles and waves. "So.. the basement. Let's go to the basement. For knights, damsels, you know, humans it is the highest tower, but for vampires, monsters, and other lowly scum it is always the God-forsaken basement."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Meanwhile Koln is still staring off into the distance. After Ruby and Clover find the jewelry Koln loudly blurts, "NO NOT THE MICROWAVE!" He then looks about the room, shocked, as if having just awoken in a strange place. He looks at both the girls, smiles and waves. "So.. the basement. Let's go to the basement. For knights, damsels, you know, humans it is the highest tower, but for vampires, monsters, and other lowly scum it is always the God-forsaken basement."




Here is the zoomed out view of the map for you guys to make it easier to move forward.


----------



## izillama

"Aren't we _in_ the basement?"
Clover shook her head at Koln as she noticed Ruby admiring the jewelry. She smiled at the girl, saying simply, "Diamonds. The hardest gem on Earth." Then, not thinking twice about it, she clipped the pretty necklace around Ruby's neck and pocketed the ring.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Aren't we _in_ the basement?"




"... heh... It's a metaphor..." Koln mumbles as he meanders back the way they came and continues, heading in the direction that the woman was running from.

To clarify, they followed the woman to this dead end, now Koln's walking back to  where she must have run from.Leave it to the MAN to step up and be the leader while the women take turns admiring shiny things.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby's eyes widen when Clover places the necklace on her neck in one swift motion. Her fingertips slowly traveled across each slippery facet. Her eyes lifted again, "do you think its alright if we took these?" she said with a unassuming look. 
She then noticed Koln exit the room. "Hey wait up!" she called as she picked herself up from the kneeling position. She started heading in his direction, hoping to find more clues.


----------



## izillama

Following Koln and Ruby back to the intersection, Clover presently found that they were standing in a little huddle wondering which way to go. She tilted her head slightly while looking at Koln while she thought. There was only one way to do this, and he would probably find it the most desirable. 
She nodded, "Ok, why don't we split up? Koln, go down and check that hallway the woman came running from. Heaven knows that whatever she was running _from_ can certainly be handled by _you_." (Not sarcastic! She really wants _him_ to be the ginea pig here, if anyone.)
Then, she spoke to Ruby, "Let's stick together and check out the remaining hallway, alright?"
Between Koln or Ruby to keep her safe, Clover would choose Ruby any day of the week!
Then, she grabbed Ruby's hand and began to walk down their hallway. (the one to the right of the map)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> Following Koln and Ruby back to the intersection, Clover presently found that they were standing in a little huddle wondering which way to go. She tilted her head slightly while looking at Koln while she thought. There was only one way to do this, and he would probably find it the most desirable.
> She nodded, "Ok, why don't we split up? Koln, go down and check that hallway the woman came running from. Heaven knows that whatever she was running _from_ can certainly be handled by _you_." (Not sarcastic! She really wants _him_ to be the ginea pig here, if anyone.)
> Then, she spoke to Ruby, "Let's stick together and check out the remaining hallway, alright?"
> Between Koln or Ruby to keep her safe, Clover would choose Ruby any day of the week!
> Then, she grabbed Ruby's hand and began to walk down their hallway. (the one to the right of the map)




Ruby & Clover
[sblock]
You come to the large metal door with the light shining over it. The door is locked but Clover slides the newly found key into the door and it fits perfectly. (Assuming Ruby goes in first) Once inside you see that this is clearly a boiler room. There is a generator at the far back wall that is running and supplying power to small things like the light bulb above the door. There are two large pipes in the middle of the room running from the wall closest to the door into the floor. Looking between the pipes you can see a cylinder shaped boiler that appears to be off.
[/sblock]

Koln
[sblock]
Going down the hallway to where the woman was running from leads you to a wine cellar. Shelves with wine bottles line all the walls. Some of the bottles look really old and have cobwebs hanging from them. To your left (right on the map) are a set of sliding doors that you assume lead to a wine shaft used for sending wine bottles to the upper levels of the house. You notice some of the bottles start to quiver a bit as you come close to them.
[/sblock]

updated map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Going down the hallway to where the woman was running from leads you to a wine cellar. Shelves with wine bottles line all the walls. Some of the bottles look really old and have cobwebs hanging from them. To your left (right on the map) are a set of sliding doors that you assume lead to a wine shaft used for sending wine bottles to the upper levels of the house. You notice some of the bottles start to quiver a bit as you come close to them.
> [/sblock]
> 
> updated map





How Koln got seperated from the girls:
[sblock]
_"Why don't we split up?"
_Father Koln's thoughts: _Did Clover just say that?! After hearing that, the rest of what Clover says simply does not register, I just hear 'blahblahblah.' There is so much wrong with that plan... Firstly, whether Clover realizes it or not, I am her protector. And I could never leave Ruby alone... if anything happens to her I swear to God I will NEVER forgive Clover. 
Lastly... without them, I am weak. Don't leave me alone...

_Koln's train of thought is cut off by a piercing scream that pierces his senses, stinging his ear drums. The scream seems to from all around him, when he turns around to ask Clover and Ruby if they heard that they are no longer there. He looks into his pocket only to find Socrates missing. 
In a panic he backs up to a wall but nearly falls over, finding the surface not nearly as solid as it appeared. His shoulders and back are all crimson in color - that smell... the walls are bleeding? No, the walls are blood! The house is alive... it is its own demonic entity!

As if someone was reading his thoughts he hears from outside men shouting in familiar voices, "Brûlez! Brûlez l'hérétique" (Burn! Burn the heretic!... although it's similar to the english) What follows is very hard for any nonmalkavian mind to fully comprehend: the wood of the floor breaking, splintering, shifting, rupturing in the image of an inferno. The floorboards expand, grow, shift, spray spinters into their air in thick rusty-red clouds. As the hall contorts about, the walls become blood, and the floor a mock fire, with the air becoming dense with smoke, the screams return. 

Koln does his best to seek safetly, eventually huddling into a corner and holding his knees to his chest, repeatedly telling himself, Ce n'est pas réel. Ce n'est pas réel. (This is not real. This is not real) in a voice choked with anger, rage, and dispair as he is reminded that he is forever at his own insanity's mercy. That is... unless.. of course! Koln smiles at his cunning plan, it is his mind. His brain has been ing with him since he was turned, well enough is enough! With a laugh, which strangely echoes and silences the screams, he raises his gun to the side of his head. He hopes this does not kill him... everything he's read about vampires has suggested it would, but hopefully he will live and just be brainless. Clover likes to pretend he is, so why does it matter? And what good Christian really needs a brain anyway? It just gets in the way. 


As he applies pressure to the trigger he suddenly feels an arm wrap around his, and another tightly grip his shoulder. Someone, inside the dripping barrier of blood, seems to be gently dragging Koln inside with him, and Koln does not resist. Why bother to fight the chaos that is his own mind? It does no good. He stands, now in what appears to be a void... and he gets the feeling as if he was just pulled out from his very own thoughts! Indeed, he does not belong here in this mindless dreamless void.. no sentient being does... A voice whipsers, very weakly, as if uttered from a dying man, "Vous êtes sûrs ici le fils... et la vérité viendra à temps." (You are safe here son... the truth will come in time.)

Koln rubs his eyes, hearing Socrates squeak in his pocket and look up at him. The darkness slowly dissipates but the madness remains.

[/sblock]

Before him are a set of stairs... He knew it. The basement! Koln smiles and (VERY CAUTIOUSLY) proceeds down the stairs, taking one step at a time... before reaching the bottom and entering the wine cellar. 
He approaches a set of rather interesting bottles, but as he gets closer to the bottles they start to rattle. Koln mutters to himself, "No.. I don't think so, not this time." He smirks, turning away from the crazy bottles and sliding open the doors. "A wine shaft I wonder..?"


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby & Clover
> [sblock]
> You come to the large metal door with the light shining over it. The door is locked but Clover slides the newly found key into the door and it fits perfectly. (Assuming Ruby goes in first) Once inside you see that this is clearly a boiler room. There is a generator at the far back wall that is running and supplying power to small things like the light bulb above the door. There are two large pipes in the middle of the room running from the wall closest to the door into the floor. Looking between the pipes you can see a cylinder shaped boiler that appears to be off.
> [/sblock]




Cautiously, Clover peered over Ruby's shoulder into the room. The key felt warm in her palm, even after using it to open the door. What had it been doing in the dryer, anyway? Who had put it there?
More importantly, for an abandoned house, why was the generator on? Was someone using it?
'Ghosts don't need generators. They don't need to see in the dark.'
Slowly, she stepped over to the generator and leaned down to inspect it, wondering how long it had been on and how much gasoline it had left. Had whoever had set it up expected an extended stay?

Gather Information
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Before him are a set of stairs... He knew it. The basement! Koln smiles and (VERY CAUTIOUSLY) proceeds down the stairs, taking one step at a time... before reaching the bottom and entering the wine cellar.
> He approaches a set of rather interesting bottles, but as he gets closer to the bottles they start to rattle. Koln mutters to himself, "No.. I don't think so, not this time." He smirks, turning away from the crazy bottles and sliding open the doors. "A wine shaft I wonder..?"




It was actually just a hallway but sure Koln can think they're stairs...

Koln
[sblock]
As you look into the wine shaft you can see that the elevator itself is on this level. It looks large enough to hold a person but who knows if it could withstand the weight, it is only meant to carry buckets of wine after all. While you are looking in the shaft you hear a woman's voice whisper "Up here...". It sounds like the voice is coming from up the shaft. You look up and you can only see the darkness where the shaft leads to the upper levels of the house.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> Cautiously, Clover peered over Ruby's shoulder into the room. The key felt warm in her palm, even after using it to open the door. What had it been doing in the dryer, anyway? Who had put it there?
> More importantly, for an abandoned house, why was the generator on? Was someone using it?
> 'Ghosts don't need generators. They don't need to see in the dark.'
> Slowly, she stepped over to the generator and leaned down to inspect it, wondering how long it had been on and how much gasoline it had left. Had whoever had set it up expected an extended stay?
> 
> Gather Information
> 1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)




Clover
[sblock]
The only thing you can come up with while inspecting the generator is that it turned on automatically when the boiler was shut off. It's way too small to be powering the house so it must act as some sort of emergency power supply. It looks like it's almost out of gas so it must have been on for quite some time.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

"Why is this house still running? I thought it was abandoned.." Ruby questioned as she along with Clover searched the boiler room. Some of the objects looked foreign to her, but they reminded her of the ones she saw in Prestor's basement that halloween. 
She decides to do some investigating of the general room on her own while Clover looks at the lone foreign boiler object.
Search check
1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln's heightened senses pick up the woman's call, and he replies, "Do not worry, I am coming!"
Before entering the elevator he takes one last quick look around the wine cellar.

Search
1d20+8+2 → [11,8,2] = (21) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> The only thing you can come up with while inspecting the generator is that it turned on automatically when the boiler was shut off. It's way too small to be powering the house so it must act as some sort of emergency power supply. It looks like it's almost out of gas so it must have been on for quite some time.
> [/sblock]




This felt so hopeless. Rather aggravating, too. Clover had always been a good student, but sometimes she always wished that she was better at piecing together the parts of puzzles. She frowned at the generator, not quite sure if what she was seeing and understanding was even relevant.
'What does this _mean_?' She wracked her brain, but no answers came. She felt as though all of her intellect had been sucked dry.
Finally, she looked back to Ruby and watched her search around the room for clues. True, she would feel _embarrassed_ if the Amish girl managed to figure it out when she couldn't. But on the other hand, she just wanted to solve the mystery and get out of the house. It was probably too late towards morning to be safe.

Time check?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> "Why is this house still running? I thought it was abandoned.." Ruby questioned as she along with Clover searched the boiler room. Some of the objects looked foreign to her, but they reminded her of the ones she saw in Prestor's basement that halloween.
> She decides to do some investigating of the general room on her own while Clover looks at the lone foreign boiler object.
> Search check
> 1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby
[sblock]
You walk around the pipes in the middle of the room and come to the large boiler (Clover is looking at the generator). There are so many buttons, levers, and gauges on the thing that you have no idea where to start and can't find any clues as to what does what.
[/sblock]

Clover can see Ruby staring at the boiler curiously like a child looking at the controls in their parents' car. Clover takes out her phone to check the time, it is now 2:43am.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's heightened senses pick up the woman's call, and he replies, "Do not worry, I am coming!"
> Before entering the elevator he takes one last quick look around the wine cellar.
> 
> Search
> 1d20+8+2 → [11,8,2] = (21)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
Looking around the wine cellar reveals nothing out of the ordinary. The old wine bottles stopped shaking and there doesn't seem to be anything else of interest in the room. When you climb into the wine shaft you immediately realize that only one person at a time can possibly fit in this thing. You push a button that you saw on the wall before you entered the shaft and shut the doors. The elevator silently brings you up through the shaft which looks like the inside of a castle, there are sconces on the wall holding flaming torches and small windows carved into the stone where you can see the night sky. As the elevator reaches the top of the shaft you can hear chanting, like some cult ritual of some sort. You come to the other door at the top of the shaft which is made out of wood as opposed to the metal doors at the bottom. Through the crack in the two doors you can see light piercing through, candlelight, with many people in robes huddled around what looks like a man's body lying on the floor.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover walked back over to Ruby, looking at her watch and saying quietly as she did, "It's 2:43, Ruby. We shouldn't stay here much longer, if we know what's good for us." She frowned as she stepped up beside the Amish girl (who looked just _slightly_ more confused than she did) in front of the boiler. Now why had this silly thing turned off in the first place? Was it out of fuel?
Shrugging, she searched the piece of machinery, hoping to find the ON switch to play with. Just for good measure, of course.

Searching for the ON switch!
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Looking around the wine cellar reveals nothing out of the ordinary. The old wine bottles stopped shaking and there doesn't seem to be anything else of interest in the room. When you climb into the wine shaft you immediately realize that only one person at a time can possibly fit in this thing. You push a button that you saw on the wall before you entered the shaft and shut the doors. The elevator silently brings you up through the shaft which looks like the inside of a castle, there are sconces on the wall holding flaming torches and small windows carved into the stone where you can see the night sky. As the elevator reaches the top of the shaft you can hear chanting, like some cult ritual of some sort. You come to the other door at the top of the shaft which is made out of wood as opposed to the metal doors at the bottom. Through the crack in the two doors you can see light piercing through, candlelight, with many people in robes huddled around what looks like a man's body lying on the floor.
> [/sblock]





Cue Koln's theme music!
After carefully mapping out a cunning plan he nods, whispers to Socrates, "Ok, I know EXACTLY what to do. Follow my lead..." With that Koln cocks his gun, swings open the door, pointing his weapon at the crowd, and roars out, "Alright, step away from the human sacrifice you damned heretics. I am here to kick ass and serve Communion, and I'm all out of Blessed Host!"

Listen Check! With Koln's heightened senses he's listening for their heartbeat, if there are any to hear. This will help me figure out what my next cunning move will be.
1d20+8+4 → [15,8,4] = (27) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2125996/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> Clover walked back over to Ruby, looking at her watch and saying quietly as she did, "It's 2:43, Ruby. We shouldn't stay here much longer, if we know what's good for us." She frowned as she stepped up beside the Amish girl (who looked just _slightly_ more confused than she did) in front of the boiler. Now why had this silly thing turned off in the first place? Was it out of fuel?
> Shrugging, she searched the piece of machinery, hoping to find the ON switch to play with. Just for good measure, of course.
> 
> Searching for the ON switch!
> 1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31)




Clover
[sblock]
You look at all the confusing controls on the boiler system. You see a key that looks like it starts the actual engine and a lever that controls the pressure. The lever for the pressure is in the down position giving no pressure to the engine. There is a small diagram showing where to raise the pressure valve to get the boiler started.
[/sblock]

Clover has to make a Wisdom check. (roll 20 and add your Wisdom bonus)


----------



## izillama

Wisdom check 
1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Cue Koln's theme music!
> After carefully mapping out a cunning plan he nods, whispers to Socrates, "Ok, I know EXACTLY what to do. Follow my lead..." With that Koln cocks his gun, swings open the door, pointing his weapon at the crowd, and roars out, "Alright, step away from the human sacrifice you damned heretics. I am here to kick ass and serve Communion, and I'm all out of Blessed Host!"
> 
> Listen Check! With Koln's heightened senses he's listening for their heartbeat, if there are any to hear. This will help me figure out what my next cunning move will be.
> 1d20+8+4 → [15,8,4] = (27)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
You can't hear heartbeats from anyone but you can see their breath in the smokey air. There are five robed figures huddled around a man lying on the ground. They are chanting in some sort of archaic language in what seems to be some kind of ritual. They don't pay any attention to you when you enter the room shouting, they seem intent on whatever ritual they are partaking in. You go to grab one of them and your hand goes right through him like he's some kind of apparition. The man in the middle rises off the floor as the chanting gets louder. He gets on his feet and you can see that he is an average looking man in a blood stained business suit. 

He screams holding his head saying "No! Get these lunatics away from me!"

The five robed figures turn to you and produce little daggers dripping with blood. They continue to speak in their strange language as they close in around you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> Wisdom check
> 1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)




Clover experiences a small burst of mechanical genius and realizes that the pressure on the boiler needs to be raised slowly after the power is turned on. She switches the boiler on and slowly raises the lever up and soon the boiler is rumbling with life. Ruby and Clover are about to leave the room when they both see a man through the pipes in the middle of the room. He is an older man in tattered clothes seemingly looking for a place to hide. He moves slowly in towards the pipes, his back to them.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover experiences a small burst of mechanical genius and realizes that the pressure on the boiler needs to be raised slowly after the power is turned on. She switches the boiler on and slowly raises the lever up and soon the boiler is rumbling with life. Ruby and Clover are about to leave the room when they both see a man through the pipes in the middle of the room. He is an older man in tattered clothes seemingly looking for a place to hide. He moves slowly in towards the pipes, his back to them.



Ruby's eyes light up as she saw the man in raggedy clothes. She slinked over slowly towards the man in a catlike manner. "Excuse me sir, are you alright? It will be ok" she tried to assure the seemingly frightened man. She was hoping he wasn't another apparition.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You can't hear heartbeats from anyone but you can see their breath in the smokey air. There are five robed figures huddled around a man lying on the ground. They are chanting in some sort of archaic language in what seems to be some kind of ritual. They don't pay any attention to you when you enter the room shouting, they seem intent on whatever ritual they are partaking in. You go to grab one of them and your hand goes right through him like he's some kind of apparition. The man in the middle rises off the floor as the chanting gets louder. He gets on his feet and you can see that he is an average looking man in a blood stained business suit.
> 
> He screams holding his head saying "No! Get these lunatics away from me!"
> 
> The five robed figures turn to you and produce little daggers dripping with blood. They continue to speak in their strange language as they close in around you.
> [/sblock]




Koln's ego is a bit hurt as he's ignored. He lightly attempts to grab one of them but his hand passes right through  the figure. He stands there confused  until they finally acknowledge his presence, turn and draw daggers at him.

"Ok... NOW SOCRATES! ...Er.. NOW SOCRATES!... Hm, one moment." Koln raises a finger at the cloaked dagger-wielding specters, indicating for them to wait a sec while he has a chat with his rodent friend.
"Er, what's up, why leave me hanging? Well I now look like a fool. I don't care if you think it's funny, these guys obviously wanna make me into swiss cheese. No, you cannot eat me when they're done. I don't care if you're hungry... Alright alright, I'm sorry! In a bit, before dawn, I will get something for you to nibble on, ok. Now, the plan Socrates! Ohhh.. I see.. yeah... the closet is indeed dirty... deck of cards and a banana in a cup of orange juice... puzzle is no good half undone, yah say no more, I get it, on my own here."

Koln quickly contemplates his next move. Shooting them will probably do no good, his hand passed right through, and he needs to conserve ammo. He could try to retreat back inside the elevator shaft, but he would quickly be cornered as they take turns stabbing him. He could hide in the shadows after leaving this room, but he needs to help this man. Hm, it might work, his rounds are blessed after all... And maybe he'll get lucky and the gunshots will alert people outside the house whom will call the police to hopefully help this man in time.
He sighs, aiming his gun at the nearest specter. "Do me a favor my good man, pray the Lord's Prayer in the way our Lord showed us, as hard as you can."

Koln raises his weapon. "Five of you? Eight rounds in this magazine.  Leaves a remainder of three... Three... THREE?!" Koln quietly chuckles to himself of the irony of the Trinity and the three vampires in the house, himself and his friends, whom the bullets should probably be meant for. It is not long before he is filling the room with his laughter, wiping what he feels to be a tear away from his cheek, "Ah, this shows promise of being a Holy night!"

Initiative roll. (Yah, Koln can take em! ...please dont make me fight! >,<! I blame Clover. "Oh let's split up she says." Yah, and by split up she means, "Oh, Koln go off by yourself and get gutted while me and my cute sidekick Amish McStrongarm go look for clues, grr!)
1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's eyes light up as she saw the man in raggedy clothes. She slinked over slowly towards the man in a catlike manner. "Excuse me sir, are you alright? It will be ok" she tried to assure the seemingly frightened man. She was hoping he wasn't another apparition.




The man doesn't acknowledge Ruby when she approaches him. Instead he continues to look around the room nervously. Ruby can see that his clothes are not only tattered but they have bloodstains on them as well. You hear heavy footsteps coming from upstairs, the man looks up and whispers "Oh God, he's coming! He's coming!"

The man runs out of the room and down the hallway as the footsteps get closer and closer. The noise stops as soon as the man disappears in the hallway.

Your map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln raises his weapon. "Five of you? Eight rounds in this magazine.  Leaves a remainder of three... Three... THREE?!" Koln quietly chuckles to himself of the irony of the Trinity and the three vampires in the house, himself and his friends, whom the bullets should probably be meant for. It is not long before he is filling the room with his laughter, wiping what he feels to be a tear away from his cheek, "Ah, this shows promise of being a Holy night!"
> 
> Initiative roll. (Yah, Koln can take em! ...please dont make me fight! >,<! I blame Clover. "Oh let's split up she says." Yah, and by split up she means, "Oh, Koln go off by yourself and get gutted while me and my cute sidekick Amish McStrongarm go look for clues, grr!)
> 1d20+2 → [6,2] = (8)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
It looks like you are in big trouble as the cloaked figures lunge at you with their daggers. All of a sudden the room starts shaking and the floor collapses around you opening up into an abyss. The cloaked figures all fall into the darkness with the crumbling floor and you jump back into the shaft to save yourself. 

The rumbling continues and you wake up back in the Emerson House again, Socrates climbing on your face saying "Wake up! Evil spirits are about! Wake up!" You figure that you must have fallen asleep inside the wine shaft and now it really is moving upwards through the shaft.

The elevator reaches the top and the doors open. You find yourself inside a rather ornate room with fancy furniture and an oriental rug on the floor. The lights are off but the little bit of light pouring in from the window reveals a few pictures hanging on the wall, a king sized bed with a canopy overhead, and a wooden dresser. The dresser has another old looking newspaper lying on it. When looking out the window you can see that you are on the second floor of the house.
[/sblock]

Koln's map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> It looks like you are in big trouble as the cloaked figures lunge at you with their daggers. All of a sudden the room starts shaking and the floor collapses around you opening up into an abyss. The cloaked figures all fall into the darkness with the crumbling floor and you jump back into the shaft to save yourself.
> 
> The rumbling continues and you wake up back in the Emerson House again, Socrates climbing on your face saying "Wake up! Evil spirits are about! Wake up!" You figure that you must have fallen asleep inside the wine shaft and now it really is moving upwards through the shaft.
> 
> The elevator reaches the top and the doors open. You find yourself inside a rather ornate room with fancy furniture and an oriental rug on the floor. The lights are off but the little bit of light pouring in from the window reveals a few pictures hanging on the wall, a king sized bed with a canopy overhead, and a wooden dresser. The dresser has another old looking newspaper lying on it. When looking out the window you can see that you are on the second floor of the house.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Koln's map




Wow, kickass Dave!


Koln carefully enters the room, his gun at the ready where ever he looks. In the corner! At the floor! The ceiling! The other corner! The ceiling again! The other corner! The floor! The other corner! The other corner! The other corner! The other corner! The large purple anthropromorphic gerbil serving snow cones to school children inside a cave at the bottom of an ocean of turmoil and mulicolored rubber balls! Oh look it's snowing... The other corner! The floor! 

Feeling confident of his thorough sweep of the room, Koln walks over to the newspaper, flipping by a tv advert for "Fannie Fang's Horror Hour" and "LeRoy Smith's 'Get your Baskeball on!' DVD Series" he scans the pages for the funnies, he could use a good laugh. He then blinks... realizing the newspaper has changed in his hands suddenly, the soft white pages turning a crisp tired yellow. Reading the paper...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Wow, kickass Dave!
> 
> 
> Koln carefully enters the room, his gun at the ready where ever he looks. In the corner! At the floor! The ceiling! The other corner! The ceiling again! The other corner! The floor! The other corner! The other corner! The other corner! The other corner! The large purple anthropromorphic gerbil serving snow cones to school children inside a cave at the bottom of an ocean of turmoil and mulicolored rubber balls! Oh look it's snowing... The other corner! The floor!
> 
> Feeling confident of his thorough sweep of the room, Koln walks over to the newspaper, flipping by a tv advert for "Fannie Fang's Horror Hour" and "LeRoy Smith's 'Get your Baskeball on!' DVD Series" he scans the pages for the funnies, he could use a good laugh. He then blinks... realizing the newspaper has changed in his hands suddenly, the soft white pages turning a crisp tired yellow. Reading the paper...




Koln looks at the yellowed newspaper, the headline on the front page reads "Police Still Searching For Emerson Wilkershire III As Prime Suspect". The article briefly explains how the police have been searching high and low for Emerson Wilkershire III who went missing after a double homicide at the estate. Supposedly a neighboring farmer saw some activity at his ranch right outside of Denver but when police went there to search they found nothing. 

After reading the article Koln can't help it, he just feels the urge to turn to the comics section. Koln can now be found sitting in the corner giggling to himself as he reads the paper. At least there are some good strips in this paper...Koln always loved Peanuts.


----------



## izillama

>.<**
With a cross of the arms and a roll of the eyes, Clover was clearly aggravated. She _knew_ it! Why had she even bothered to follow these specters or led Ruby on to doing so? She still didn't believe in ghosts. However, in the wake of current events, she was now absolutely _positive_ that (putting the possibility of ghosts on a side burner for a moment) the woman and man had not been living, breathing beings. 
As if to prove it to herself, she closed her eyes and lifted her head, inhaling deeply to see if she could catch a whiff of the bloody man. 

Sniff check?

Then, she stepped over to Ruby and laid a hand on her shoulder, "It's almost dawn. We should go find Koln and get out of here."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> >.<**
> With a cross of the arms and a roll of the eyes, Clover was clearly aggravated. She _knew_ it! Why had she even bothered to follow these specters or led Ruby on to doing so? She still didn't believe in ghosts. However, in the wake of current events, she was now absolutely _positive_ that (putting the possibility of ghosts on a side burner for a moment) the woman and man had not been living, breathing beings.
> As if to prove it to herself, she closed her eyes and lifted her head, inhaling deeply to see if she could catch a whiff of the bloody man.
> 
> Sniff check?
> 
> Then, she stepped over to Ruby and laid a hand on her shoulder, "It's almost dawn. We should go find Koln and get out of here."



The man vanished from sight right before her eyes! She felt a hand on her shoulder and turned around to meet Clover's eyes. "Yes, your right, he has not returned yet and its been too long now," she said calmly. She had foolishly believed another apparition was a live person again. She turned towards the direction of Koln's hallway. "Lets go!" she said with a smirk as she bolted down towards the hallway.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln looks at the yellowed newspaper, the headline on the front page reads "Police Still Searching For Emerson Wilkershire III As Prime Suspect". The article briefly explains how the police have been searching high and low for Emerson Wilkershire III who went missing after a double homicide at the estate. Supposedly a neighboring farmer saw some activity at his ranch right outside of Denver but when police went there to search they found nothing.
> 
> After reading the article Koln can't help it, he just feels the urge to turn to the comics section. Koln can now be found sitting in the corner giggling to himself as he reads the paper. At least there are some good strips in this paper...Koln always loved Peanuts.




As Koln sits on the floor, reclining back against the wall, happily giggling and clapping his feet together as he finishes reading Peanuts and then the Garfield. He then sighs, closing the paper and plopping it back on the dresser. Feeling nosey, he starts to poke around in the drawers.

SEARCH CHECK!
Roll Lookup 
1d20+8+2 → [18,8,2] = (28)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> The man vanished from sight right before her eyes! She felt a hand on her shoulder and turned around to meet Clover's eyes. "Yes, your right, he has not returned yet and its been too long now," she said calmly. She had foolishly believed another apparition was a live person again. She turned towards the direction of Koln's hallway. "Lets go!" she said with a smirk as she bolted down towards the hallway.




Clover
[sblock]
You don't smell anything in the air but the musty smell of a damp basement.
[/sblock]

Clover and Ruby chase after the apparition and come to the wine cellar where Koln was. Koln of course is gone now but the wine bottles remain. As the you enter the room the bottles start to shake. You hear a voice say "He's coming...run!"

The lights flicker and the bottles start to shake more violently. One of the shelves falls down blocking the doorway back to the hall. A few bottles start to come out of their compartments in the shelves and float through the air looming above you. Suddenly, six of them launch themselves violently at both Ruby and Clover.

Clover Seeking Bottles

1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13) 
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9) 
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9) 



Ruby Seeking Bottles

1d20+2 → [4,2] = (6) 
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9) 
1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21)

Clover dodges the bottles while jumping around the room. Ruby dodges most of them until one gets her right in the back of the head.

Bottle Damage

1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)

Ruby takes 5 damage (bashing) from the flying bottle.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> As Koln sits on the floor, reclining back against the wall, happily giggling and clapping his feet together as he finishes reading Peanuts and then the Garfield. He then sighs, closing the paper and plopping it back on the dresser. Feeling nosey, he starts to poke around in the drawers.
> 
> SEARCH CHECK!
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+2 → [18,8,2] = (28)




Koln is not quite sure but after reading the comics and searching through the dresser he thinks he's managed to solve world hunger. He quickly forgets though because while rummaging through the mostly empty drawers he comes across some pictures. He studies them carefully. They are rather worn and look like they have been sitting in the drawer for a long time. They are of a young man in a long brown jacket with blonde hair and glasses. He has one arm on the back of a beatiful riding horse. They are in a field in front of a barn. Some of the pictures have the same blonde man standing next to a hefty older man.


----------



## izillama

Clover gritted her teeth and, after dodging three very aerodynamic wine bottles, grabbed Ruby  by the scruff of her dress and pulled her down into a duck-and-cover position on the floor. She managed to hiss in annoyance, "Damn. I never _was_ much of a drinker..." Then, she hurriedly checked the room and, clearly finding no sign of Koln, checked for some indication as to which way he had gone.

Search check (though I think I would clearly see the elevator...)
1d20+11 → [4,11] = (15)


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover gritted her teeth and, after dodging three very aerodynamic wine bottles, grabbed Ruby  by the scruff of her dress and pulled her down into a duck-and-cover position on the floor. She managed to hiss in annoyance, "Damn. I never _was_ much of a drinker..." Then, she hurriedly checked the room and, clearly finding no sign of Koln, checked for some indication as to which way he had gone.
> 
> Search check (though I think I would clearly see the elevator...)
> 1d20+11 → [4,11] = (15)



"grrrrk!" Ruby squawked as a wine bottle knocked into the back of her head. She felt Clover pull her down beside her as they dodged the rest of the bottles. She rubbed the back of her head and squinted in annoyance. "Indeed, I don't like wine myself," she snorted in disgust.
She surveyed the room, and her flight instincts kicked in..


Escape artist
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln is not quite sure but after reading the comics and searching through the dresser he thinks he's managed to solve world hunger. He quickly forgets though because while rummaging through the mostly empty drawers he comes across some pictures. He studies them carefully. They are rather worn and look like they have been sitting in the drawer for a long time. They are of a young man in a long brown jacket with blonde hair and glasses. He has one arm on the back of a beatiful riding horse. They are in a field in front of a barn. Some of the pictures have the same blonde man standing next to a hefty older man.




Koln shrugs, "Feh, nice horsie... " and rolls over to the bed, taking a peek under it!

SEARCH
1d20+8+2 → [12,8,2] = (22) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> "grrrrk!" Ruby squawked as a wine bottle knocked into the back of her head. She felt Clover pull her down beside her as they dodged the rest of the bottles. She rubbed the back of her head and squinted in annoyance. "Indeed, I don't like wine myself," she snorted in disgust.
> She surveyed the room, and her flight instincts kicked in..
> 
> Escape artist
> 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
> Roll Lookup






izillama said:


> Clover gritted her teeth and, after dodging three very aerodynamic wine bottles, grabbed Ruby  by the scruff of her dress and pulled her down into a duck-and-cover position on the floor. She managed to hiss in annoyance, "Damn. I never _was_ much of a drinker..." Then, she hurriedly checked the room and, clearly finding no sign of Koln, checked for some indication as to which way he had gone.
> 
> Search check (though I think I would clearly see the elevator...)
> 1d20+11 → [4,11] = (15)




While dodging flying wine bottles, Clover spots the elevator against the wall. She quickly runs over and pushes the button to summon the elevator. The doors slide open and Ruby takes the opportunity to jump in like a rabbit diving into a hole. Clover follows and lands on top of Ruby. The girls make the best of the small space they have (especially Ruby with Clover's chest in her face)! The elevator reaches the top and opens up to the bedroom. Ruby and Clover look out, still in the elevator, and see Koln looking around the room under the bed. The dresser is still open and it's obvious he has been searching through everything.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln shrugs, "Feh, nice horsie... " and rolls over to the bed, taking a peek under it!
> 
> SEARCH
> 1d20+8+2 → [12,8,2] = (22)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
There is nothing under the bed but some dust. It even looks like the local bed monster has moved out! You circle around the bed to make sure he's gone and you see Clover and Ruby in some kind of sexual position that you can't even describe staring back at you from the elevator.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

I'll kill you, Dave! lol >.<*

Seeing a strange look on Koln's face, Clover quickly tumbled out of the elevator and stood upright, brushing herself off distractedly. She looked at the disheveled room and realized that Koln had done the job. She smiled, seeing a newspaper open to the comics section  and could just see Koln getting distracted and reading it. She mused, "Find anything interesting, Koln?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> I'll kill you, Dave! lol >.<*
> 
> Seeing a strange look on Koln's face, Clover quickly tumbled out of the elevator and stood upright, brushing herself off distractedly. She looked at the disheveled room and realized that Koln had done the job. She smiled, seeing a newspaper open to the comics section  and could just see Koln getting distracted and reading it. She mused, "Find anything interesting, Koln?"




Koln scurries out from under the bed. At Clover's comment he merely smirks and replies, "No... have you?" Quickly batting a glance at Ruby and then back at Clover. "Seriously, it seems that Emerson went missing after a double homicide that happened here, some farmer overheard the noise... I am too tired to think any more on this, we should head back. It's almost morning."


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded in assent. She wasn't exactly sure what would happen to the three of them if they were caught in the light of day, but she had the feeling it wouldn't be pretty.
"So, does anyone know how to get out of here? We can't go back down that elevator. There are some _very_ unappetizing drinks down there."

Search for the exit!
1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover nodded in assent. She wasn't exactly sure what would happen to the three of them if they were caught in the light of day, but she had the feeling it wouldn't be pretty.
> "So, does anyone know how to get out of here? We can't go back down that elevator. There are some _very_ unappetizing drinks down there."
> 
> Search for the exit!
> 1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)



Ruby rubbed the back of her head in embarrassment. "It was a tight squeeze in there, I didn't squish you right Clover?" she asked, not understanding Koln's true meaning of his glance. Clover is like a sisterly love to Ruby >.< She then nodded. "Yes, I believe we have had enough of this horrid place for now.." she proclaimed solemnly. 

Joining the search as well
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby rubbed the back of her head in embarrassment. "It was a tight squeeze in there, I didn't squish you right Clover?" she asked, not understanding Koln's true meaning of his glance. Clover is like a sisterly love to Ruby >.< She then nodded. "Yes, I believe we have had enough of this horrid place for now.." she proclaimed solemnly.
> 
> Joining the search as well
> 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
> Roll Lookup




I don't think Koln sees it as sisterly love and I'm determined to keep him thinking the worst 

The room is a typical bedroom with a door leading out into a hallway. You all head out the door and into that hall. The hallway is rather large and is in a circular shape around the staircase with a banister wrapping around the opening leading downstairs. A large chandelier hangs over the opening providing all the light for the hallway. Two windows on the left and right walls let in some light from outside, the crescent moon is out and you can see that it is getting low in the night sky, its beams of pale blue light pouring in through the window and onto the red carpeting. 

There are many doors leading to many other bedrooms, one of which creeks open, almost welcoming you inside (the one in red on the map). You can see that the lights are on in this room as if there are people in there and you think you can hear some muffled voices coming from this room as well.

The map


----------



## izillama

Am I the only one who thinks that the map is getting harder and harder to understand??

Clover listened to the muffled voices, trying to discern what they were saying. But no luck. Either way, she thought, it was probably just some new trick of the house. And she was _not_ amused. But still, she didn't believe in ghosts!
She saw how low the moon was looking and she rechecked her cell phone for the time. She found herself biting her lip in apprehension and saw Koln and Ruby looking at the room which seemed to hold the voices. 
Clover pressed her lips together and tapped them both on the shoulder, making them turn. She stared them in the eyes and adamantly shook her head, 'No,' trying to get them to abandon the idea of searching that room. It seemed like such a fruitless venture! And it was reckless being out so late/early (however you want to look at it)!
'Shake of the head means _no_. No! We can't waste any more time here tonight! These two had better listen to me this time!'

[sblock=PS]PS- In case anyone is wondering why she's just shaking her head, she has it in the back of her mind that the sounds from the room might be real, human people (or vampires!). Better to be quiet and sneak out of the house, right? ^.^*[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

I know what Koln really thinks... yep... heh you don't wanna know. CRAZY! I will reply to your Ask Father Koln letter in due time Aly.


Koln's mind wanders as he starts to giggle a little, Socrates looking up at him embarrassed. He stifles himself and walks over to Clover with a confused look on his face. He gently pokes her forehead a few times, his head tilted to the side. "Clover... are you really Clover? Ruby, is she really here right now? I mean she appears to be so... but does appearence ALWAYS equal presence... no... it doesn't. Heh, you're just a figment of my imagination, aren't you?" Koln says with a playful smile, but shuts up upon hearing the voices in the room. 
With a sudden serious look on his face he presses his ear to the wall.

Listen check!
1d20+8+4 → [10,8,4] = (22) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> I know what Koln really thinks... yep... heh you don't wanna know. CRAZY! I will reply to your Ask Father Koln letter in due time Aly.
> 
> 
> Koln's mind wanders as he starts to giggle a little, Socrates looking up at him embarrassed. He stifles himself and walks over to Clover with a confused look on his face. He gently pokes her forehead a few times, his head tilted to the side. "Clover... are you really Clover? Ruby, is she really here right now? I mean she appears to be so... but does appearence ALWAYS equal presence... no... it doesn't. Heh, you're just a figment of my imagination, aren't you?" Koln says with a playful smile, but shuts up upon hearing the voices in the room.
> With a sudden serious look on his face he presses his ear to the wall.
> 
> Listen check!
> 1d20+8+4 → [10,8,4] = (22)
> Roll Lookup




Koln walks up next to the door and listens against the wall while still staying in the hallway.

The time on Clover's cell phone says 3am.

Koln
[sblock]
Through the wall you can hear a woman praying.
_
Hail Mary, full of grace, the Lord is with thee. Blessed art thou among women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb, Jesus. Holy Mary, Mother of God, pray for us sinners, now, and at the hour of our death. Amen. _

The prayer is followed by a man's voice saying "It's over, our son has become a monster. It's only a matter of time before he finds us here. We have to get out of here quickly."
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln walks up next to the door and listens against the wall while still staying in the hallway.
> 
> The time on Clover's cell phone says 3am.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Through the wall you can hear a woman praying.
> _
> Hail Mary, full of grace, the Lord is with thee. Blessed art thou among women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb, Jesus. Holy Mary, Mother of God, pray for us sinners, now, and at the hour of our death. Amen. _
> 
> The prayer is followed by a man's voice saying "It's over, our son has become a monster. It's only a matter of time before he finds us here. We have to get out of here quickly."
> [/sblock]




Koln nods after hearing the conversation inside. He then peers over Clover's shoulder, noticing the time. "3am... indeed, the Devil's hour is upon us. We must make haste, and keep vigilant... you two stay here..." Koln mutters as he sprints into the room, gun held high, coat dancing in the wind, covered in the shadows with Socrates standing heroically on his shoulder with head high and chest out. 

"Come with me if you want to live."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods after hearing the conversation inside. He then peers over Clover's shoulder, noticing the time. "3am... indeed, the Devil's hour is upon us. We must make haste, and keep vigilant... you two stay here..." Koln mutters as he sprints into the room, gun held high, coat dancing in the wind, covered in the shadows with Socrates standing heroically on his shoulder with head high and chest out.
> 
> "Come with me if you want to live."



0_0 "Koln! Wait! Like heck your gonna let me miss out on the fun!" Ruby blurts out without thinking. Her puppy like instincts kicking in. Potential Danger=fun
She sprints down the hall in pursuit of Koln in a skipping fashion.


----------



## izillama

...
>.<*
'Why? Why does no one ever listen to me? Hm. Maybe voiceless gestures are no good on these two. Ok, next time I'll just smack 'em with a newspaper and say _no_ right up front. _That'll_ get their attention.'
She watched Ruby flit off down the hallway after Koln, who had taken the two of them by complete surprise and burst into the bedroom. She wasn't sure what the murmuring had been, but she could only hope it wasn't some sort of cult ritual or anything like that. 
And the gun! Did he always need to burst into places packing that _gun_??
'Well, either way, they're already both ahead of me. No need to hurry.'
She crossed her arms and began to walk slowly but deliberately down the hallway after them. One foot after the other.
She rounded the corner into the bedroom...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> 0_0 "Koln! Wait! Like heck your gonna let me miss out on the fun!" Ruby blurts out without thinking. Her puppy like instincts kicking in. Potential Danger=fun
> She sprints down the hall in pursuit of Koln in a skipping fashion.




Koln bursts into the room with gun in hand. The room is obviously a bedroom, similar to the previous one, only this one surely belonged to a woman. The walls are covered in an elegant wallpaper depicting pink roses intertwined in vines. There is a large king sized bed bare of sheets in the middle of the room. A cross with a metal depiction of Jesus nailed to it hangs above the bed. There is nobody in the room, in fact it looks like there hasn't been anyone in this room for quite some time. 

However, soon after Ruby enters behind Koln you both hear a bump come from behind a dresser that sits against the wall to your left.

map map map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sighs, obviously disappointed. While putting his gun away he mutters. "Yeah yeah I know I am... you can stop saying that now. It is obvious, has been since the start..."

"Hm... could have sworn I heard people in here... unless.." With that the gun comes right back out and Koln dives right under the bed, searching it completely, under, inbetween the cushions, tossing sheets and pillows, even ripping open pillows, somehow getting pillow stuffing stuck in his fangs in the process.

Searching the bed!
1d20+8+2 → [14,8,2] = (24) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs, obviously disappointed. While putting his gun away he mutters. "Yeah yeah I know I am... you can stop saying that now. It is obvious, has been since the start..."
> 
> "Hm... could have sworn I heard people in here... unless.." With that the gun comes right back out and Koln dives right under the bed, searching it completely, under, inbetween the cushions, tossing sheets and pillows, even ripping open pillows, somehow getting pillow stuffing stuck in his fangs in the process.
> 
> Searching the bed!
> 1d20+8+2 → [14,8,2] = (24)
> Roll Lookup




Sorry Sarah but I just had to make Ruby do this 

Koln searches the bed and finds nothing. Ruby looks on as Koln tears apart the mattress and pillows, even taking a pillow in his mouth and tearing it apart. Ruby can't stop the urge to join in and quickly grabs a pillow herself and starts ripping it apart. Her and Koln rip apart the remains of the mattress together. "Yay! This is fun Koln!" Ruby says as she bounces happily and destructively.

At this point Clover walks over to the room and sees Koln and Ruby destroying the bed, the room is filled with feathers.


----------



## izillama

(Right now I just imagine a vein beginning to throb on Clover's temple..)

Feathers flew in a dry snow past Clover's face as she stepped into the bedroom. The bed was a mess and Ruby seemed to be doing some sort of happy puppy dance on top of the mattress while Koln seemed comically intent on discovering the deepest secrets of it. 
Clover opened to mouth to ask if the two of them were retarded, but quickly closed it again. What was the point? Her Ventrue senses already answered her, 'Yes, Clover, the Malkavian and the Gangrel are idiots. Just humor them for a moment then Command them out of the room. The sun's coming up soon.'
She watched them bounce for a little while longer, then had had enough. 
She hissed under her breath, "Oh for goodness _sake_."
Walking up to the bed, she glared straight into the eyes of her two friends (moreso Koln than Ruby, since she was sure that the Amish girl would follow her (so like a dedicated dog) to the ends of the Earth) and attempted a Mesmerize, "Ok, you've had your fun. Stop. Get off the bed. And follow me. _Now_."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> (Right now I just imagine a vein beginning to throb on Clover's temple..)
> 
> Feathers flew in a dry snow past Clover's face as she stepped into the bedroom. The bed was a mess and Ruby seemed to be doing some sort of happy puppy dance on top of the mattress while Koln seemed comically intent on discovering the deepest secrets of it.
> Clover opened to mouth to ask if the two of them were retarded, but quickly closed it again. What was the point? Her Ventrue senses already answered her, 'Yes, Clover, the Malkavian and the Gangrel are idiots. Just humor them for a moment then Command them out of the room. The sun's coming up soon.'
> She watched them bounce for a little while longer, then had had enough.
> She hissed under her breath, "Oh for goodness _sake_."
> Walking up to the bed, she glared straight into the eyes of her two friends (moreso Koln than Ruby, since she was sure that the Amish girl would follow her (so like a dedicated dog) to the ends of the Earth) and attempted a Mesmerize, "Ok, you've had your fun. Stop. Get off the bed. And follow me. _Now_."




Koln and Ruby make Will Saves. Remember, Koln gets a +1 now.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln and Ruby make Will Saves. Remember, Koln gets a +1 now.



lol, I just read the bed bouncing post today ^_^ Ruby just could not help her self as she still was thrashing the bed about. It was almost as fun as street brawling with ugly baddies. She made puppy eyes with Clover. "Aw don't be sore Clover. This place is abandoned right? We can just find a place to hide where its dark for a while. Spirits usually like the nighttime anyway.."


Will save
Roll Lookup
1d20+6 → [17,6] = (23)


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Alright bed, I'm not messing around anymore! That's it Ruby! Clover, check that dresser, I don't trust it either!" Koln screams as he pulls out his gun, cocks it, and aims it down at the mattress! He then turns, facing Clover as she gives her command.

Will Save! (Or not... well, at least she's not making him dance like a certain kind of chicken...)
1d20+5+1 → [7,5,1] = (13)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Alright bed, I'm not messing around anymore! That's it Ruby! Clover, check that dresser, I don't trust it either!" Koln screams as he pulls out his gun, cocks it, and aims it down at the mattress! He then turns, facing Clover as she gives her command.
> 
> Will Save! (Or not... well, at least she's not making him dance like a certain kind of chicken...)
> 1d20+5+1 → [7,5,1] = (13)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby seems unaffected by Clover's command but Koln stands rigid at attention like a soldier awaiting orders.


----------



## izillama

As Koln stood up straight and Ruby began to settle down, Clover heaved a sigh of relief. "Finally. We can get the f*** out of this nutty place..."
Then, after replaying through the last few seconds, she suddenly remembered what Koln had been saying before he was so rudely interrupted by her Command.
Dresser?
She saw said piece of furniture and approached it. 'Sure. What the heck?'
She opened drawer number 1...

1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
What's that noise??


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> As Koln stood up straight and Ruby began to settle down, Clover heaved a sigh of relief. "Finally. We can get the f*** out of this nutty place..."
> Then, after replaying through the last few seconds, she suddenly remembered what Koln had been saying before he was so rudely interrupted by her Command.
> Dresser?
> She saw said piece of furniture and approached it. 'Sure. What the heck?'
> She opened drawer number 1...
> 
> 1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16)
> What's that noise??




Clover
[sblock]
You open the first drawer and find nothing. You open the three remaining drawers on the dresser as well which are all empty. You figure the dresser must be really light with all of the drawers empty like this.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

>.<*
Clover grunted in annoyance, "_Meh_. How _useless_."
Angry and frustrated, she pushed and topped the dresser over.
_Smash!_


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> >.<*
> Clover grunted in annoyance, "_Meh_. How _useless_."
> Angry and frustrated, she pushed and topped the dresser over.
> _Smash!_




Meanwhile Koln is staying close to Clover, following her, even helping her to open the drawers and push over the dresser.... Koln then pulls out his gun! Aiming at the dresser! "Want me to take it out Clover?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Meanwhile Koln is staying close to Clover, following her, even helping her to open the drawers and push over the dresser.... Koln then pulls out his gun! Aiming at the dresser! "Want me to take it out Clover?"




Clover angrily pushes over the dresser with more force than she expected. The dresser slams against the wall and smashes into pieces revealing a hole in the wall behind it. There is no light coming through the hole and it is easily large enough for a person to fit through if they were to crouch down.


----------



## izillama

There was a momentary silence in the room after the crash. Frozen in the span of time that seemed like an eternity, they all stared at the wall. 
Ruby was still riled up from the events of the past few moments, looking doggedly from her friends to the hole. 
Koln stood poised with his gun cocked towards the opening. 
And Clover stood frozen in place for a split second, her arms still held out at the odd angles she had used to push the dresser over with much more force than she would have expected from herself. Wow how it had flown!
But now, she saw that there was a rather big hole in the wall. Another tunnel to be explored. Another distraction to keep them from returning to campus before dawn.
In the silence of the room, she was the only one who spoke as she cursed solemnly yet resolutely, "_Damn_."
It was only a matter of seconds before Ruby or Koln would run in there, putting their existence (and her sanity!) at risk.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> There was a momentary silence in the room after the crash. Frozen in the span of time that seemed like an eternity, they all stared at the wall.
> Ruby was still riled up from the events of the past few moments, looking doggedly from her friends to the hole.
> Koln stood poised with his gun cocked towards the opening.
> And Clover stood frozen in place for a split second, her arms still held out at the odd angles she had used to push the dresser over with much more force than she would have expected from herself. Wow how it had flown!
> But now, she saw that there was a rather big hole in the wall. Another tunnel to be explored. Another distraction to keep them from returning to campus before dawn.
> In the silence of the room, she was the only one who spoke as she cursed solemnly yet resolutely, "_Damn_."
> It was only a matter of seconds before Ruby or Koln would run in there, putting their existence (and her sanity!) at risk.




Looking at Clover and Koln and then at the hole Ruby darts in before anyone else can react. She quickly disappears into the darkness without a sound.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> There was a momentary silence in the room after the crash. Frozen in the span of time that seemed like an eternity, they all stared at the wall.
> Ruby was still riled up from the events of the past few moments, looking doggedly from her friends to the hole.
> Koln stood poised with his gun cocked towards the opening.
> And Clover stood frozen in place for a split second, her arms still held out at the odd angles she had used to push the dresser over with much more force than she would have expected from herself. Wow how it had flown!
> But now, she saw that there was a rather big hole in the wall. Another tunnel to be explored. Another distraction to keep them from returning to campus before dawn.
> In the silence of the room, she was the only one who spoke as she cursed solemnly yet resolutely, "_Damn_."
> It was only a matter of seconds before Ruby or Koln would run in there, putting their existence (and her sanity!) at risk.



*Blink Blink* "Oooo... its a hole..." Ruby said mesmerized by the enormous dark hole, where Clover pulverized the wall." ^_^ She looked over at Koln and Clover. "Should we check it out?"

(Search check if she says yes)
Roll Lookup
1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)

Bye byes everyone =) See you all 1 weeks from tomorrow. Don't cause too much trouble, hehe


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> *Blink Blink* "Oooo... its a hole..." Ruby said mesmerized by the enormous dark hole, where Clover pulverized the wall." ^_^ She looked over at Koln and Clover. "Should we check it out?"
> 
> (Search check if she says yes)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)
> 
> Bye byes everyone =) See you all 1 weeks from tomorrow. Don't cause too much trouble, hehe




Oh hey Sarah. Thought you left already 
Have fun!


----------



## izillama

*Image Clover's mouth dropping open in disbelief at this moment. I mean, seriously!*
Angry, Clover shouted, "Oh _no you don't_ you little _devil_!"
And _zoom_! Off she took after Ruby into the hole!

Fleet of Foot!


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> *Image Clover's mouth dropping open in disbelief at this moment. I mean, seriously!*
> Angry, Clover shouted, "Oh _no you don't_ you little _devil_!"
> And _zoom_! Off she took after Ruby into the hole!
> 
> Fleet of Foot!




Koln's head perks up at "devil." 

"The devil's in that hole?! Wait for me! I gotta have a word or two with that unholy goat-legged bastard!" Koln shouts after the girls as he follows them inside.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's head perks up at "devil."
> 
> "The devil's in that hole?! Wait for me! I gotta have a word or two with that unholy goat-legged bastard!" Koln shouts after the girls as he follows them inside.




The room behind the hole is dark and appears to be some kind of storage room. Wooden boxes litter the floor making the only walking space in the room a narrow path of space between the boxes.  There is a single door leading to the hallway that is blocked off by boards of wood that are nailed to the wall making the door impossible to open from the hallway. Ruby is curiously looking at the boxes when they all start to lift off the ground. The boxes seem suspended in the air by invisible strings.

The map.


----------



## izillama

*sigh*
Clover crossed her arms and shook her head, defeated. She commented offhandedly to Koln, "Here we go again, huh?"
'Well sure, Clover, what else can go wrong tonight? Why not just tempt fate already, _ok_?'
She was getting _very_ tired of this house and _extremely_ tired of this house's antics!
Snapping (and in a surprise feat of daring and lunacy!) she suddenly stood tall and defensive, unfurling her whip and snapping it angrily. She growled acidly at the boxes, "Fine, you crappy hunks of ing _timber_! Do your damned worst! I'll show you some tricks of my _own_ if you're _brazen_ enough to TAKE ME ON!!!"

(Clover's losing it ^.^*)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln's taken aback by Clover's reaction and he falls back, startled, onto his rump. "Oh yeah.. I forgot she had a whip..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's taken aback by Clover's reaction and he falls back, startled, onto his rump. "Oh yeah.. I forgot she had a whip..."




Ruby looks at Clover take out the whip and smiles. "It'll take more than a bunch of boxes to get the best of us!" Ruby puts up her fists and growls as she lets out a punch at one of the floating boxes. The box shatters and the rest of them fall to the ground with a thud.

Koln
[sblock]
You think you saw some metal object fall out of the box that Ruby broke.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover snapped back to reality with the sound of the boxes hitting the floor. She found herself baring her fangs menacingly, standing poised and defensive with her whip at the ready. She blinked, then realized what a dumb thing she had been able to do, 'Whew! Thank goodness Ruby did something before I did!' ^.^*
But, not wanting to act the coward, she scoffed offhandedly, coiling the weapon back up distractedly, "Aww, Ruby, you never let me have any fun. Come on, I could have taken 'em!"

lol, yeah right


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln returns to his feet and tilts his head to the side in confusion. He walks up to the spot where Ruby shattered the box and seems focused on some object that the girls cannot see.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln returns to his feet and tilts his head to the side in confusion. He walks up to the spot where Ruby shattered the box and seems focused on some object that the girls cannot see.




Ruby looks down where Koln is looking and picks up the key holding it out in front of her. The key looks old like it would only fit in an ornate lock. "Where do you think this goes? Let's go see!" Ruby walks over to the door with the boards on it and starts ripping them off the wall. They come out easily enough and Ruby opens the door leading into the hallway.

map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby looks down where Koln is looking and picks up the key holding it out in front of her. The key looks old like it would only fit in an ornate lock. "Where do you think this goes? Let's go see!" Ruby walks over to the door with the boards on it and starts ripping them off the wall. They come out easily enough and Ruby opens the door leading into the hallway.
> 
> map




Koln follows Ruby out the door. "Wow, you see the key too? Maybe I'm not crazy after all!....or maybe....you're going crazy too Ruby! If that's the case, are you feeling any more...Catholic?"

There are many doors in the hallway that the key could belong to.

Clover
[sblock]
You notice that the door on the right (top right of the map) looks like an older model than the rest of them.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover: (pointing at door; remarking blandly) Hey, look, an older door. Think that key could work in it?

Yeah, ok, j/k. Here's the real post.

One foot after the other, Clover followed Koln and Ruby out into the hallway, listening to Koln remark about Ruby's "craziness." But, eyeing the key in her hand, she knew the Amish girl was still quite sane.
Emerging into the hallway, she noticed via the windows that the lighting was a little bit brighter than she would have liked. Without even referencing her cell phone, she knew that it was closer to dawn than she would have liked. Than was _prudent_. 
'We have to _go_. But... _hello_...?' She suddenly noticed a door that didn't quite match the others in the hallway. She remarked, before she even thought about it, "Hey Ruby. _Look_. Think that key in your hand would unlock that?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover: (pointing at door; remarking blandly) Hey, look, an older door. Think that key could work in it?
> 
> Yeah, ok, j/k. Here's the real post.
> 
> One foot after the other, Clover followed Koln and Ruby out into the hallway, listening to Koln remark about Ruby's "craziness." But, eyeing the key in her hand, she knew the Amish girl was still quite sane.
> Emerging into the hallway, she noticed via the windows that the lighting was a little bit brighter than she would have liked. Without even referencing her cell phone, she knew that it was closer to dawn than she would have liked. Than was _prudent_.
> 'We have to _go_. But... _hello_...?' She suddenly noticed a door that didn't quite match the others in the hallway. She remarked, before she even thought about it, "Hey Ruby. _Look_. Think that key in your hand would unlock that?"



Ruby stook her tongue out at Koln playfully. "Very funny, but I don't think we can ever match the craziness of you Koln," she said with a smirk. She nodded a Clover. "It's worth a try at least," she responded, determined to find out what was behind the mysterious door. She withdrew the key again and attempted to unlock the old door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stook her tongue out at Koln playfully. "Very funny, but I don't think we can ever match the craziness of you Koln," she said with a smirk. She nodded a Clover. "It's worth a try at least," she responded, determined to find out what was behind the mysterious door. She withdrew the key again and attempted to unlock the old door.




The old door creaks on its hinges as it opens revealing a narrow flight of old wooden stairs. As you go up you hear every step creak. 

The stairs lead up to an attic with boxes strewn all around. There is a bed against the right corner of the room with a nightstand next to it. There are pictures on the nightstand of a young man with a horse (similar to the one that Koln found) and some more of a three person family all together. The family looks wealthy and the same young man is standing next to an older heavy man and a woman in an elegant dress.

What catches your eyes though is a silver horse shoe hanging above a dresser on the back wall. The horse shoe hangs from a nail in the wall and seems to be emitting some kind of eerie blue glow.

Here is a map of the top floor showing where you went.

And here is a map of the attic room that you went into.


----------



## izillama

We're finding artifacts, now??

Clover gazed at the radiant horseshoe, transfixed by the blue glow like a bug to a light source. It was kind of spooky, but so... _pretty_. She wanted to touch it. She _liked_ shiny things...
"Koln? Why don't you go over there and check out that horseshoe? I don't know, maybe you can _exorcise_ it or something..." 

Yeah, she's _that_ shameless...


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> We're finding artifacts, now??
> 
> Clover gazed at the radiant horseshoe, transfixed by the blue glow like a bug to a light source. It was kind of spooky, but so... _pretty_. She wanted to touch it. She _liked_ shiny things...
> "Koln? Why don't you go over there and check out that horseshoe? I don't know, maybe you can _exorcise_ it or something..."
> 
> Yeah, she's _that_ shameless...




Koln solemnly nods, "Good thinking Clover, I'm on it."

He carefully moves to the horseshoe, pulling out his gun and aiming at it, in case there's any funny business. 

"Now girls, be careful, Ruby you may want to shut your ears, what I am about to say can prove extremely fatal to any heretic, no offense. Then again, we all might die by this rite, being vampires... oh well, worth a shot."

Koln lowers the brim of his hat over his eyes as Socrates peeks out of his shirt pocket, the rodent having a serious look on his face as the priest begins the rite.

"Exorcizo te, omnis spiritus immunde, in nomine Dei, Patris omnipotentis, et in noimine Jesu, Christi Filii ejus, Domini et Judicis nostri, et in virtute Spiritus, Sancti, ut descedas ab hoc plasmate Dei... uhm, "glowing horse shoe", quod Dominus noster ad templum sanctum suum vocare dignatus est, ut fiat templum Dei vivi, et Spiritus Sanctus habitet in eo. Per eumdem Christum Dominum nostrum, qui venturus est judicare vivos et mortuos, et saeculum per ignem...."

Koln, with his assistant Socrates, continue the rite as he leans a hand out to touch the object (his other hand still keeping the horse shoe at gunpoint). 

(Being a Malkavian, does Koln get any psychic impressions left on the horse shoe? Pretty please???)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln solemnly nods, "Good thinking Clover, I'm on it."
> 
> He carefully moves to the horseshoe, pulling out his gun and aiming at it, in case there's any funny business.
> 
> "Now girls, be careful, Ruby you may want to shut your ears, what I am about to say can prove extremely fatal to any heretic, no offense. Then again, we all might die by this rite, being vampires... oh well, worth a shot."
> 
> Koln lowers the brim of his hat over his eyes as Socrates peeks out of his shirt pocket, the rodent having a serious look on his face as the priest begins the rite.
> 
> "Exorcizo te, omnis spiritus immunde, in nomine Dei, Patris omnipotentis, et in noimine Jesu, Christi Filii ejus, Domini et Judicis nostri, et in virtute Spiritus, Sancti, ut descedas ab hoc plasmate Dei... uhm, "glowing horse shoe", quod Dominus noster ad templum sanctum suum vocare dignatus est, ut fiat templum Dei vivi, et Spiritus Sanctus habitet in eo. Per eumdem Christum Dominum nostrum, qui venturus est judicare vivos et mortuos, et saeculum per ignem...."
> 
> Koln, with his assistant Socrates, continue the rite as he leans a hand out to touch the object (his other hand still keeping the horse shoe at gunpoint).
> 
> (Being a Malkavian, does Koln get any psychic impressions left on the horse shoe? Pretty please???)



Ruby stared wide-eyed at the horseshoe. It was pretty, but creepy at the same time. It reminded her of the ones she had at her village's stables next to the horses. It always seemed cruel to her how they put those shoes on the horses. Man-made devises for horse labor. She heeded Koln's warning and walked around the room instead. 
(I was locked out of enworld.com for a while, it said something about too many users for days)
 Search check of room
1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stared wide-eyed at the horseshoe. It was pretty, but creepy at the same time. It reminded her of the ones she had at her village's stables next to the horses. It always seemed cruel to her how they put those shoes on the horses. Man-made devises for horse labor. She heeded Koln's warning and walked around the room instead.
> (I was locked out of enworld.com for a while, it said something about too many users for days)
> Search check of room
> 1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)
> Roll Lookup




I had the same problem with enworld and now it just runs really slow.

Ruby
[sblock]
You search the room and find nothing but boxes and a few footlockers. The few that you open are only full of old junk. However, amongst all the junk you find one last newspaper lying on the floor. The front page heading on the newspaper reads "Construction Workers Say House is 'Haunted'!"
[/sblock]

As Koln reaches up towards the horseshoe on the wall chanting, it starts to float in the air. The glowing intensifies as the object floats towards the center of the room. The figure of an old man in a tattered and bloody business suit appears and grabs the horseshoe. "Begone pests! You will not defile my house anymore!"

Suddenly all the boxes and junk in the room start to gravitate towards the old man and the horseshoe. The objects start to stick to him until they form a hulking humanoid figure twice the size of a normal man. The figure resembles some kind of a golem made of junk. It lets out a loud sort of craking sound almost like a roar as it walks foward stomping the ground as it goes breaking some of the floorboards in the old attic.

Time to roll initiative. Here is what the battle map looks like.


----------



## ladyphoenix

After reading the headline in frustration, Ruby suddenly looks up at the looming glowing junk creature. "What in God's name is this?" she said with her mouth gaping. 

Initiative
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

'I don't believe in ghosts. I don't believe in ghosts. I don't...'
Clover tried and tried to chant to herself--to _convince_ herself--as the bloody specter appeared and gathered up a horrid creature built of junk. 
'No. No, it's_ illogical_. This... does _not_ compute...'
She shook her head, squinted her eyes. Nope. Still there.
'Damn.'
She felt for and found the whip, holding it at the ready. She wasn't sure what it could do against the apparition, but she hoped that it could help against the animated junk heap that was now roaring at them menacingly!

Initiative (yay, I'm safely situated behind Koln!)
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln continues the rite, seemingly undisturbed by the turn of events, making a sign of the cross in the air (and wincing painfully as he does so). His other hand is still holding his gun straight out at the beast.

"Girls, remain behind me, I have this villain..." He then blinks, wondering if the others are seeing this or if it's just his crazy mind being crazy again. He looks over his shoulder and notices their reactions. "Ok! You see this thing too! Good, now do not worry, I am trained to deal with hostile spiritual manifestations such as these."

"Come get some!"

Koln's initiative roll
1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2188735/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*

Junk Golem Initiative
1d20-1 -> [3,-1] = (2)

Needless to say, he's going last 

Here is the fighting order


----------



## ladyphoenix

Stubborn and determined to not let Koln get hurt, Ruby  Beckonsfor any hidden creature in the area possibly hidden inside the walls. After she does this she advances towards Koln to fight by his side (If possible) "You will be put to rest," she demands.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Stubborn and determined to not let Koln get hurt, Ruby  Beckons for any hidden creature in the area possibly hidden inside the walls. After she does this she advances towards Koln to fight by his side (If possible) "You will be put to rest," she demands.




A small group of bats flies down from the rafters in response to Ruby's call.

I've updated the map to show where they are.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln stands with his gun pointed at the beast with a gentle wind blowing his cloak, looking just so cool. He coldly speaks from under the dark brim of his hat:

"Go ahead and make my day... demon!"



ladyphoenix said:


> Stubborn and determined to not let Koln get hurt, Ruby  Beckonsfor any hidden creature in the area possibly hidden inside the walls. After she does this she advances towards Koln to fight by his side (If possible) "You will be put to rest," she demands.




..."MON DIEU!! BATTES!! BATTES PERTOUT!!!! AHHHH!!!" (My God!! BATS!! BATS EVERYWHERE!!! AHHHH!!!) 
Seeing the bats sends Koln into a sudden panic, and he pulls the trigger, firing at the golem.

Koln fires! Hope I did this correctly. I figure Koln's gun gets at least a +3 bonus attack, the same as the tazer, and he has the feat of Point Blank Shot, being so close to the monster he gets +1, soo...
1d20+3+1 → [17,3,1] = (21)
Roll Lookup 

Damage
1d6+1 → [6,1] = (7)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

The bats incited a similar reaction in Clover, which wasn't helped by the sudden shock of the sound of the gun resounding in the empty room. Ignoring the golem (or more distracted), she turned angrily to Koln, screeching at the top of her vampiric lungs in annoyed panic, "Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Koln! What the **** is wrong with you!? Damn! Bats! ****! Ruby! Why'd you call ****ing bats! What good in hell could these flying vermin do!?" Then, "Damnit! Let's take down that pile of ****!" (to the golem)

Thus ends the Clover cussing commentary....


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stands with his gun pointed at the beast with a gentle wind blowing his cloak, looking just so cool. He coldly speaks from under the dark brim of his hat:
> 
> "Go ahead and make my day... demon!"
> 
> ..."MON DIEU!! BATTES!! BATTES PERTOUT!!!! AHHHH!!!" (My God!! BATS!! BATS EVERYWHERE!!! AHHHH!!!)
> Seeing the bats sends Koln into a sudden panic, and he pulls the trigger, firing at the golem.
> 
> Koln fires! Hope I did this correctly. I figure Koln's gun gets at least a +3 bonus attack, the same as the tazer, and he has the feat of Point Blank Shot, being so close to the monster he gets +1, soo...
> 1d20+3+1 → [17,3,1] = (21)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+1 → [6,1] = (7)
> Roll Lookup




The bullet blasts off a piece of the golem.

The Junk Golem takes 7 damage (piercing).

make sure you check the different kinds of attacks for a gun, there are other things you can do than just shoot one bullet with certain guns.


----------



## izillama

Regaining her composure after her un-ladylike cursing out of the golem, Koln, and Ruby, Clover turned in a fury to the monster before them. She snapped, "And _you_! Here's a little something to show you your place!"

*insert dramatic whipping noise here*

Attack (whip)
1d20(1) = *16*
Damage
1d2(3) = *5*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> Regaining her composure after her un-ladylike cursing out of the golem, Koln, and Ruby, Clover turned in a fury to the monster before them. She snapped, "And _you_! Here's a little something to show you your place!"
> 
> *insert dramatic whipping noise here*
> 
> Attack (whip)
> 1d20(1) = *16*
> Damage
> 1d2(3) = *5*




Clover actually gets a +4 when using her whip so the roll would be a 19. And she only gets a +1 to damage so you got a 3.

Clover's whip breaks off more of the Golem and seems to do even more damage than she expected.

Damage To Supernaturals
1d4 → [4] = (4)

The Junk Golem takes 7 damage (bashing).

I moved Clover to where she would be able to hit the golem. Also, IC is back up, yay!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*

The Junk Golem takes a heavy swing at Koln with his giant arms. Backhanding him.

Golem Attack
1d20+6 → [11,6] = (17)
1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18) 

Damage
1d8+5 → [1,5] = (6) 
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10) 

Koln takes 16 damage (bashing) bringing him to 22hp.

Here is the map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby's eyes glow green upon seeing the golem's attack. "Rrrrrraaaaawrrr!!" she roars in response. Looking up at her bats, she nods to them and then charges with a haymaker in a full frontal assalt. Blood Buff +4 to strength
Charge attack? (I forgot how to adjust the roll for this)

Improved normal attack feat +4 added to attack

1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)  +4 feat = 24
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2198863/">1d20+3=20</a>


Damage roll
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2199702/
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2199702/">1d3+3=5</a>


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's eyes glow green upon seeing the golem's attack. "Rrrrrraaaaawrrr!!" she roars in response. Looking up at her bats, she nods to them and then charges with a haymaker in a full frontal assalt. Blood Buff +4 to strength
> Charge attack? (I forgot how to adjust the roll for this)
> 
> Improved normal attack feat +4 added to attack
> 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)  +4 feat = 24
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2198863/">1d20+3=20</a>
> 
> Damage roll
> 1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2199702/">1d3+3=5</a>




It looks like I made a mistake on your sheet. The feat is called "Improved Natural Attack". What that does is improve the damage of claw and bite attacks but nothing else (and you don't have claws yet). You have this other one called Power Attack which can be used for anything. So your attack and damage rolls are going to be the ones below and you can use your other feat on your next turn.

Attack Roll
1d20 → (17) + 3 (base attack) + 5 (STR with Blood Buff)  -2 (Charge) = 23

Damage Roll
1d3 → (2) + 3 (base attack) + 5 (STR with Blood Buff)  +2 (Charge) = 12

The Junk Golem takes 12 (bashing) damage from Ruby's Charge.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*

A second swarm of bats joins the one that Ruby summoned and they all congregate around Ruby (giving her a +2 to defense).

the map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln growls, picking up his fallen hat and wiping his own blood off of his mouth with the back of his sleeve. Out of the corner of his eye he looks back at the girls and smiles approvingly, espcially at how strong Clover has become. 
Without hesitation he leaps into the air and pivotes, delivering a flying quick fouette, his kick aimed at the golem's head.

Father Koln kicks ass for the Lord!
1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2203213/ 

Damage
1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2203218/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln growls, picking up his fallen hat and wiping his own blood off of his mouth with the back of his sleeve. Out of the corner of his eye he looks back at the girls and smiles approvingly, espcially at how strong Clover has become.
> Without hesitation he leaps into the air and pivotes, delivering a flying quick fouette, his kick aimed at the golem's head.
> 
> Father Koln kicks ass for the Lord!
> 1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2203213/
> 
> Damage
> 1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6)
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2203218/




   Regeneration
1d4 → [4] = (4) 


Koln regenerates 4hp. He's at 26 now.

Koln's kick knocks of what would be a part of the golem's "face"

The Junk Golem takes 6 (bashing) damage.


----------



## izillama

[sblock=hm...](hm... starting writing an awesome post here about binding the golem's feet together with the whip so we could topple him, then realized that a junk golem probably wasn't solid enough for that. Oh well *sigh*)[/sblock]

Piggybacking on Koln's amount of damage, Clover struck with her whip once more, aiming to see if she could collapse one of his legs, "Take that!"

Whip!
1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)

Damage!
1d2+3 → [2,3] = (5)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> [sblock=hm...](hm... starting writing an awesome post here about binding the golem's feet together with the whip so we could topple him, then realized that a junk golem probably wasn't solid enough for that. Oh well *sigh*)[/sblock]
> 
> Piggybacking on Koln's amount of damage, Clover struck with her whip once more, aiming to see if she could collapse one of his legs, "Take that!"
> 
> Whip!
> 1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)
> 
> Damage!
> 1d2+3 → [2,3] = (5)




   Whip's Supernatural Damage
1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9) 


The Junk Golem's leg takes a lot of damage but the golem manages to reform it enough to function normally.

The Junk Golem takes 9 (supernatural) damage.

You can't crit a golem unfortunately.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*

The Junk Golem charges foward, pieces of it falling off as it moves forward. 
It crashes through Koln and Clover as if they weren't even there. It smashes through the box in the middle of the room, taking some objects from the broken crate to bolster its form, and stops at the other end of the room.

Golem Charge
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25) 


Koln and Clover get swatted backwards 10 feet. Koln gets knocked into the box against the wall breaking it open.

Charge Damage
1d8+5 → [7,5] = (12)

Koln and Clover take 12 damage (bashing).

Ruby gets an attack of opportunity against the golem as it runs by her.

the map


----------



## ladyphoenix

Doing a power attack. +3 to hit
Wanted to post this before roll


----------



## ladyphoenix

ladyphoenix said:


> Doing a power attack. +3 to hit
> Wanted to post this before roll



Ruby watches frantically as the golem plows through Koln and Clover like butter.
He reminded her of the angry bulls in her village. "Temper Temper!" she taunts.
She examines the Golem as he makes his way past her and takes advantage of the situation. 
She tries to land the punch center at his trunk where she hopes the horseshoe might be located.

Reverse punch
1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
Roll Lookup
Add Power hit +3 and Blood buff strength +5

Damage
1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
Roll Lookup
Add Blood buff +5 strength
Phew, hopefully I got this one right this time)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby watches frantically as the golem plows through Koln and Clover like butter.
> He reminded her of the angry bulls in her village. "Temper Temper!" she taunts.
> She examines the Golem as he makes his way past her and takes advantage of the situation.
> She tries to land the punch center at his trunk where she hopes the horseshoe might be located.
> 
> Reverse punch
> 1d20+3 → [4,3] = (7)
> Roll Lookup
> Add Power hit +3 and Blood buff strength +5
> 
> Damage
> 1d3+3 → [2,3] = (5)
> Roll Lookup
> Add Blood buff +5 strength
> Phew, hopefully I got this one right this time)




Actually you can't do a power attack on an attack of opportunity, it would have to be just a regular attack. So the roll would be 1d20 → 4 + 3 (Base Attack) + 4 (Strength) = 11.

Ruby's attack of opportunity misses the golem as it runs by her.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Actually you can't do a power attack on an attack of opportunity, it would have to be just a regular attack. So the roll would be 1d20 → 4 + 3 (Base Attack) + 4 (Strength) = 11.
> 
> Ruby's attack of opportunity misses the golem as it runs by her.



Alrighty, since its still Ruby's turn, I will again announce the power hit +3 for base attack


----------



## ladyphoenix

ladyphoenix said:


> Alrighty, since its still Ruby's turn, I will again announce the power hit +3 for base attack



Ruby clumsily missed the Golem and in frustration, follows up with a flying side kick. She springs on her back leg to boost herself through the air towards the Golem's back.
"Oh no you don't!"


Attack roll
1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
Roll Lookup
+ added strength from buff

Damage
1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6)
Roll Lookup
This kinda reminds me of Goku's Kaio Ken attack lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby clumsily missed the Golem and in frustration, follows up with a flying side kick. She springs on her back leg to boost herself through the air towards the Golem's back.
> "Oh no you don't!"
> 
> 
> Attack roll
> 1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
> Roll Lookup
> + added strength from buff
> 
> Damage
> 1d3+3 → [3,3] = (6)
> Roll Lookup
> This kinda reminds me of Goku's Kaio Ken attack lol




Actually, the buff only effects your damage roll, it takes away from your attack roll. Also, you still have Blood Buff on so you get a +4 from STR.
1d20 → (3) + 4 (Strength) = (7). The damage would be 1d3 → (3) + 4 (Strength) + 3 (Power Strike) = (10).

The Junk Golem gets an attack of opportunity on Ruby (I forgot he had 10ft reach).

Attack of Opportunity
1d20+6 → [14+6] = (20) 


Damage
1d8+5 → [3,5] = (8) 




Ruby gets caught by an uppercut from the golem's giant arm as she flies through the air towards him. Ruby gets knocked off course and misses the golem landing in front of it instead.

Ruby takes 8 (bashing) damage. She has 37hp.

the map


----------



## Strider_Koln

As Koln falls back against the crates he weakly holds his head under his hat as his eyes start to blur. He weakly mutters "Socrates... I choose you..." and feably tosses the rat onto its rump a short distance in front of him. Socrates looks at the golem, sizing it up, squeaks, and scurries back up Koln's body into his shirt pocket as the priest's eyes start to close.

[sblock] ((This should all be in French, but I dont really wanna have to type it up in both languages, so pretend!)) 
"Why must I learn to fight inanimate objects?! It isn't like I'll have to ever fight a golem or anything..." The preteen Koln laments to the instructor as he holds his pulsing pink knuckles.
"I didn't tell you to stop!" Reverse punch! Now! Harder!" The priestly looking young man commands. Koln nods and resumes punching his target, a wooden dummy with very thick planks of wood for its body, limbs and head. Attatched to the flat "head" is the picture of Nospheratu from the famous movie. Koln continues to land punches on the "rib cage" each time without success.
"Visualize Koln! This isn't a dummy of pipes and wood anymore, but an undead scourge of God hellbent on detatching your head from the rest of your body!"
*SMACK* 
"Ah!" Koln shouts in pain, holding his bloody hand and whimpering. The instructor scowls and clenches his fist. "It's blood. So what? Make believe it's his! This thing wants to break you, humiliate you, stomp you into the ground, enslave every human on earth and what are you going to do about it?!"
"I'm going to kill him!"
"THEN DO IT!"
Koln responds by shattering the dummy's "ribs" with his wounded hand, but does not stop there. An angry flurry of focused kicks and punches take out the rest of the dummy with deadly precision.
The instructor cheers and scoops up Koln happily "You did it!"
[/sblock]

"I DID IT!" Koln cheers as he gets to his feet... ((Here I want to use a bloodpoint to heal Koln by 10hp)) 
"Uh... I'm no longer 12? Oh, hi girls..."
Reality smacks him upside the head as he sees the golem attack Ruby. "RUBY!"
Without hesitation Koln produces his weapon and fires at the golem.

Koln fires
1d20+3+1 → [20,3,1] = (24)
Roll Lookup 

Damage
1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> "I DID IT!" Koln cheers as he gets to his feet... ((Here I want to use a bloodpoint to heal Koln by 10hp))
> "Uh... I'm no longer 12? Oh, hi girls..."
> Reality smacks him upside the head as he sees the golem attack Ruby. "RUBY!"
> Without hesitation Koln produces his weapon and fires at the golem.
> 
> Koln fires
> 1d20+3+1 → [20,3,1] = (24)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)
> Roll Lookup




Koln uses 1 bloodpoint to heal 10hp. He has 6 bloodpoints now.

Ok, here's a simple way to figure out your attack roll. On your character sheet I wrote down next to each weapon "attack bonus". You add that number to your roll when using that weapon. Koln gets a +5 with his gun and adds the +1 bonus for "Point Blank Shot". 

The Junk Golem takes 4 damage (piercing) from Koln's gun.

Regeneration   1d4 → [2] = (2)

Koln regenerates 2hp. He's now at 26.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln uses 1 bloodpoint to heal 10hp. He has 6 bloodpoints now.
> 
> Ok, here's a simple way to figure out your attack roll. On your character sheet I wrote down next to each weapon "attack bonus". You add that number to your roll when using that weapon. Koln gets a +5 with his gun and adds the +1 bonus for "Point Blank Shot".
> 
> The Junk Golem takes 4 damage (piercing) from Koln's gun.
> 
> Regeneration   1d4 → [2] = (2)
> 
> Koln regenerates 2hp. He's now at 26.




Right, I was guessing with regards to the bonus since you only told me the dmg stats for the gun and my latest char sheet is from way back when Koln had the whip. And shouldn't that have been critical? I rolled a 20. Also you mentioned I could check to see the different kinds of attacks available with a gun, where should I look for that?


----------



## izillama

"Uff!"
Clover felt the wind knocked out of her as the golem plowed into her and Koln and she stumbled backwards a few steps, coming to an uneasy halt as the golem regained his ground on the other side of the room. 
She heard Ruby yelling and a gunshot from Koln. The roar of the golem. It seemed like an eternity before Clover managed to swing around and face him. 
Her eyes scanned the ground and quickly calculated the distance between her and the beast. She wouldn't be able to reach him from her current location. But she was mindful to not want to get too close. 
As Clover looked over to Koln, just raising his smoking gun, she took a short, shaky step forward to get just within range. Then, she raised her weapon for the third time, "Go back to _hell_ where you belong!"

Here we go! Whip!
1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15) 



Damage!
1d6+1 → [5,1] = (6)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> "Uff!"
> Clover felt the wind knocked out of her as the golem plowed into her and Koln and she stumbled backwards a few steps, coming to an uneasy halt as the golem regained his ground on the other side of the room.
> She heard Ruby yelling and a gunshot from Koln. The roar of the golem. It seemed like an eternity before Clover managed to swing around and face him.
> Her eyes scanned the ground and quickly calculated the distance between her and the beast. She wouldn't be able to reach him from her current location. But she was mindful to not want to get too close.
> As Clover looked over to Koln, just raising his smoking gun, she took a short, shaky step forward to get just within range. Then, she raised her weapon for the third time, "Go back to _hell_ where you belong!"
> 
> Here we go! Whip!
> 1d20+4 → [11,4] = (15)
> 
> 
> 
> Damage!
> 1d6+1 → [5,1] = (6)




   Clover's attack misses the Junk Golem.

Regenerate
1d4 → [2] = (2) 


Clover regenerates 2hp. She now has 22.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*

The Junk Golem starts to shake, rumbling the ground. It seems like the golem is starting to lose its shape as the damage it has taken is making it hard for the ghost to hold it together. Just as it looks like the golem is going to fall apart a red light emits from the spaces between the junk that forms the golem. It let's out a booming roar and smashes down with both it's arms on the closest target, which happens to be Ruby.

Attack Roll
1d20+6 → [20+6] = (26) 

Ouch a critical!

Crit effect: 2 for 1 - Double Damage on target, half damage on an adjacent target.

Damage
1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10) 
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11) 


The golem smashes down on Ruby with both arms crushing her into the floor. The force of the strike sends splinters of wood and bat guts everywhere hitting Clover who is nearby.

Ruby takes 42 damage (bashing). She is down for the count at -5hp.
Clover takes 11 damage. She has 9hp left.

The Junk Golem takes a 5ft step in towards Clover and smashes down on her.

Attack Roll
1d20+6 → [9+6] = (15) 


Clover just manages to dodge the crushing blow of the Junk Golem.

I knew that was going to be a killer turn! For Ruby to get up she has to spend 1 bloodpoint to get 10hp and then use her turn to stand up.

updated map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The Junk Golem starts to shake, rumbling the ground. It seems like the golem is starting to lose its shape as the damage it has taken is making it hard for the ghost to hold it together. Just as it looks like the golem is going to fall apart a red light emits from the spaces between the junk that forms the golem. It let's out a booming roar and smashes down with both it's arms on the closest target, which happens to be Ruby.
> 
> Attack Roll
> 1d20+6 → [20+6] = (26)
> 
> Ouch a critical!
> 
> Crit effect: 2 for 1 - Double Damage on target, half damage on an adjacent target.
> 
> Damage
> 1d8+5 → [5,5] = (10)
> 1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)
> 
> 
> The golem smashes down on Ruby with both arms crushing her into the floor. The force of the strike sends splinters of wood and bat guts everywhere hitting Clover who is nearby.
> 
> updated map




"RUBY!!" Koln shouts as she's smashed by the golem, he rushes over to her and falls to his knees, taking her into his lap and holding her head  gently. If Koln had stopped to think he would have realized it'd take more than that to finish a vampire, but in the terror of the moment he lacks the capacity for rational thought... actually, rational thought was hardly ever Father Koln's strong area, but anyway.
"C'mon Ruby..." He brushes her hair away from her eyes and to his horror realizes she's not responding. "My God... she doesn't have a pulse! Er... wait, that's normal... but...don't die Ruby, not yet! I... I'm sorry for everything! You are NOT a heretic! I'm sorry, I did not mean it at all! I AM the sinner, I'm the demon, I was wrong, always was, and I'm sorry I was always so emotionally distant. I am so ing selfish and weak, here begging you to abandon the tranquility of a peaceful Providence-given slumber just so you can continue to spend eternity with me in the violent thorny throughs of Damnation. Just please don't leave me, not now at least, Ruby... I love you..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Everything turned pitch black when the golem struck Ruby down. _No! not yet!! I can't fail them now.._ She seemed invincible up until now when her body gave in to the darkness and collapsed. 
She thought more about her friends in her final moments.._Clover, must protect....Koln.._
Something inside her forced her blood to rise and take over her body again. 
Ruby spends the blood point to rise
She pushes her head up and looks at Koln in disbelief. "Am I dead?" she questions in fright. She touches Koln's face gently, so icy but nice. "No, I still have you.." she said smilling.
She stands up and gives an angry look towards the golem. "You shall rectify that kill.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Everything turned pitch black when the golem struck Ruby down. _No! not yet!! I can't fail them now.._ She seemed invincible up until now when her body gave in to the darkness and collapsed.
> She thought more about her friends in her final moments.._Clover, must protect....Koln.._
> Something inside her forced her blood to rise and take over her body again.
> Ruby spends the blood point to rise
> She pushes her head up and looks at Koln in disbelief. "Am I dead?" she questions in fright. She touches Koln's face gently, so icy but nice. "No, I still have you.." she said smilling.
> She stands up and gives an angry look towards the golem. "You shall rectify that kill.."




Ruby uses 1 bloodpoint to heal 10hp. She now has 5hp and 7 bloodpoints.

If Koln is actually going to move over to where Ruby is on his turn then this is what the map looks like.


----------



## izillama

Once again, everything happened so fast. The golem, enraged and wild, chose his closest victim. Then, Ruby was on the floor. Clover felt shards of wood and wet strike her as the golem reeled on her. She managed to dodge. Barely. 
Clover found herself taking a split moment of a moment to recover. She didn't dare to look at Ruby. She cringed to think what she might see if she turned. But she heard desperate footsteps and the thud of a kneel. Good. Koln had made it to her.
She finally mustered up the strength to turn and see the outcome of the attack, and she immediately wished she hadn't.
'Not _now_, Clover. Don't you be thinking about this now!'

[sblock=Most likely long and extended roleplay...] 
Time froze.
Her brain sped up.
Despite the danger, she could muster a coherent thought. 
A string of them.
There Koln was. He looked defeated. Anguished. _Pitiful_. Holding Ruby's (for lack of a better word) _lifeless_ body in his arms. So helpless. Both of them. Like some horrible documentary of a third world country. A father who had given life, limb, and blood holding his crippled, poor, starving child. So delicate, as though the two of them would break.
It looked like a snapshot.
The colors were murky, yet vividly bright. Particularly red. There was a lot of red. She wasn't sure if that was blood or Ruby's hair. Just a lot of _red_.
They seemed so distant.
Like a spotlight had come up on a stage and shone on only _them_.
They were right there, yet utterly intangible. 
Clover rememered once, a long time ago, her mother and father had taken her to Central Park on a hot summer night. There had been a film festival going on, and tonight they were showing silent movies. Young Angelica had expected to be bored. _Other_ children were running off with their parents to go play on the playground. _She_, on the other hand, enviously walked the other way to go watch a black and white movie with no sound.
And yet, even her young self had known it was so beautiful.
Serenaded by cicadas and peering past the fireflys, she watched blissfully as the two actors on the screen--vividly clear in tones of gray, vividly tragic and lovely--played out a love story. Clover's mother covered the girl's eyes when the woman in the movie was shot, but she still remembered very clearly the last scene. The man holding the woman as she died in his arms.
Koln holding Ruby as she lay still in his arms.
Brought back to reality, she heard Koln speak. Not to her. No one had _ever_ spoken to her like this. No one _ever_ would, "I... I'm sorry for everything! You are NOT a heretic!
'Like two star-crossed lovers.'
I'm sorry, I did not mean it at all! I AM the sinner, I'm the demon, I was wrong, always was, and I'm sorry I was always so emotionally distant. 
'Forever dead.'
I am so ing selfish and weak, here begging you to abandon the tranquility of a peaceful Providence-given slumber just so you can continue to spend eternity with me in the violent thorny throughs of Damnation. 
'Forever pain. So delicate.'
Just please don't leave me, not now at least, Ruby... I love you..."
Clover had heard enough. The love that Koln had just expressed for Ruby--for a girl he had practically just met, a girl he wanted to burn at the stake for her beliefs, a _vampire_--was more tender than any silent movie. 
It was something she would never know. 
And she envied Ruby every _second_ for it. And, for one horrible, terribly contrived, ill-deserved, fleeting moment, she found that she was happy that Ruby was down for the count. Happy that Koln finally felt every ounce of pain that Clover felt every time Koln and Ruby gave each other _that_ look. 
And then, with a passion, she _hated_ herself.
[/sblock]

Clover finished her thoughts just as Ruby was coming to.
Now, more than ever before, she wished she had been able to walk off the edge of the building that Halloween night.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln smiles warmly at Ruby as he gets up. "Now observe closely Ruby, this is how you deliver a crisp side-kick." With that, Koln does just that at the golem. "Notice Ruby how I chamber my leg, and *Kick!* fire it right into the enemy! We should spar sometime, it'll be fun!"

Koln's kick
1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)
Roll Lookup 

Damage
1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles warmly at Ruby as he gets up. "Now observe closely Ruby, this is how you deliver a crisp side-kick." With that, Koln does just that at the golem. "Notice Ruby how I chamber my leg, and *Kick!* fire it right into the enemy! We should spar sometime, it'll be fun!"
> 
> Koln's kick
> 1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage
> 1d3+4 → [2,4] = (6)
> Roll Lookup




Koln kicks the golem square in the "head" and it flies off into a corner of the room. The Junk Golem writhes around smashing the ground all around it but fails to hit anyone. All of a sudden the red glow inside the golem becomes increasingly brighter until it lights up the entire room. The golem explodes sending pieces of wood, glass, and metal everywhere. You hear a heavy piece of metal hit the floor and all that is left in the room are pieces of junk and the horseshoe which is lying where the golem used to be. It still glows faintly.

Everyone earns the achievement I Ain't Afraid Of No Ghost (worth 7xp)


----------



## Strider_Koln

After the kick, Koln slowly returns his leg to chamber and watches the golem explode before setting his foot back onto the ground. "Heh, now that wasn't such a chore now was it?" 

"I knew that this Emerson fellow was a golem all along, it all adds up! The newspaper, the glowing horseshoe, the Edward with aids, the haunted wine cellar, the cultists upstairs, of course it all equals.... anyone anyone? a golem! Thank God you're still among the liv-er unliving Ruby, you..." Koln almost trails off, touching Ruby's face as for a moment he feels like a prisoner in her gaze "... you are my only real thread to sanity... er, Clover too of course. Like a famous vampire once said, 'eternity is like the never ending flow of a great river. If you dont have something to hold onto, it'll pull you under with all its sorrows.'"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> After the kick, Koln slowly returns his leg to chamber and watches the golem explode before setting his foot back onto the ground. "Heh, now that wasn't such a chore now was it?"
> 
> "I knew that this Emerson fellow was a golem all along, it all adds up! The newspaper, the glowing horseshoe, the Edward with aids, the haunted wine cellar, the cultists upstairs, of course it all equals.... anyone anyone? a golem! Thank God you're still among the liv-er unliving Ruby, you..." Koln almost trails off, touching Ruby's face as for a moment he feels like a prisoner in her gaze "... you are my only real thread to sanity... er, Clover too of course. Like a famous vampire once said, 'eternity is like the never ending flow of a great river. If you dont have something to hold onto, it'll pull you under with all its sorrows.'"



Blood Healing 10HP + and 1 bloodpoint -
Ruby grinned as she saw the golem fly through the air and explode from Koln's kick. "Pretty darn good.." she said with a smile. Her posture shrank as she felt the twinges of weakness from her sudden reawakening, a feeling her gangrel counterpart loathed. With the blood she had reserved, her strength slowly returned. 
She felt Koln gently touch her face again and her smile grew wider. She definitely was not ready to leave him. 
"As you are my thread to this world also.." she said, her eyes half-lidded.

She made her way over to Clover, shocked by the bat remains on her clothes. "Are you ok Clover?" she said as she tried to brush the remains off her in vain. "I'm sorry, I should not have gotten them involved and all over you as well. If there is still enough darkness, why don't we clean ourselves off at the school," she said trying to reassure her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



ladyphoenix said:


> Blood Healing 10HP + and 1 bloodpoint -
> Ruby grinned as she saw the golem fly through the air and explode from Koln's kick. "Pretty darn good.." she said with a smile. Her posture shrank as she felt the twinges of weakness from her sudden reawakening, a feeling her gangrel counterpart loathed. With the blood she had reserved, her strength slowly returned.
> She felt Koln gently touch her face again and her smile grew wider. She definitely was not ready to leave him.
> "As you are my thread to this world also.." she said, her eyes half-lidded.
> 
> She made her way over to Clover, shocked by the bat remains on her clothes. "Are you ok Clover?" she said as she tried to brush the remains off her in vain. "I'm sorry, I should not have gotten them involved and all over you as well. If there is still enough darkness, why don't we clean ourselves off at the school," she said trying to reassure her.




Ruby uses 1 bloodpoint to heal 10hp. She has 15hp and 6 bloodpoints.

We'll just assume everyone heals the rest of their damage through regeneration.

As you are talking to each other the horseshoe on the ground shakes and moves across the ground towards Clover slowly.


----------



## izillama

"Clover too, of course..."
"Are you ok, Clover?"
They were acknowledging her, but she couldn't even look at them. She just wanted to be somewhere _else_ right now. Not faced with these two.
She felt that her face was stony to their voiced concerns, and she didn't care.
At her feet, she suddenly heard the sound of scraping metal across wood and saw the horseshoe was inching its way towards her.
'Damn Ruby. Damn Koln. And now...'
She couldn't help herself. She lost it, and found herself screaming as she angrily kicked the horseshoe away with all her might, "Damn sonuvainbitch horseshoe!"
*kick*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*

...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> "Clover too, of course..."
> "Are you ok, Clover?"
> They were acknowledging her, but she couldn't even look at them. She just wanted to be somewhere _else_ right now. Not faced with these two.
> She felt that her face was stony to their voiced concerns, and she didn't care.
> At her feet, she suddenly heard the sound of scraping metal across wood and saw the horseshoe was inching its way towards her.
> 'Damn Ruby. Damn Koln. And now...'
> She couldn't help herself. She lost it, and found herself screaming as she angrily kicked the horseshoe away with all her might, "Damn sonuvainbitch horseshoe!"
> *kick*




Clover kicks the horseshoe and you all swear you hear a horse whinny as if in pain. The horseshoe flies through the one small window in the attic and lands somewhere on the front lawn.

Soon after the house starts rumbling. Softly at first but getting more and more violent with each second and soon it feels as if the whole house is going to collapse around you!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover kicks the horseshoe and you all swear you hear a horse whinny as if in pain. The horseshoe flies through the one small window in the attic and lands somewhere on the front lawn.
> 
> Soon after the house starts rumbling. Softly at first but getting more and more violent with each second and soon it feels as if the whole house is going to collapse around you!



0.0 Panic struck Ruby as she looked around, feeling the house giving way. Thats all they need, to get stuck in the darn house forever.. She placed a hand on Clover's shoulder, "We gotta get out of here.. the spiritual energy has left the house and its gonna collapse!" Ruby bolts  out of the room, assuming everyone else follows. She visualizes, backtracking the entire way they went in the house.

Escape Artist
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2212716/">1d20+5=22</a>


----------



## izillama

Ruby bolted out the door. Clover felt a grim smirk creep across her face as she lowered her head. This was perfect. Surely a vampire couldn't survive a house collapse? She mumbled, only remembering that Koln was there an instant afterwards, "Let me stay. I want to _die_."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Ruby bolted out the door. Clover felt a grim smirk creep across her face as she lowered her head. This was perfect. Surely a vampire couldn't survive a house collapse? She mumbled, only remembering that Koln was there an instant afterwards, "Let me stay. I want to _die_."




"That silly horseshoe got what was coming to it, nicely done Clover! That'll teach it to make fun of my hat! Now time for us to leave!" Koln gently takes Clover's hand and pulls... by how much he has to tug he knows a part of her wants to stay. He whispers, "Look, we'll talk later. You are struggling against your feral vampirism, making you think and do things that are not you, once it gets too much, let me know and I will make it all stop. However, right now I want you to see another night."

Koln bravely leading Clover to safety! We hope...
 (Escape artist)
1d20-2 → [8,-2] = (6)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

The darkness instantly left Clover's face at Koln's words, as much as she tried to stay angry at the world. He just seemed to have that effect on her. 
It did _not_ stop her from feeling ashamed, though.
She let him pull her to safety.

(Guess I'm the only one without an escape artist ability. Can I piggyback on Koln's roll (however bad it was, lol)?)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> The darkness instantly left Clover's face at Koln's words, as much as she tried to stay angry at the world. He just seemed to have that effect on her.
> It did _not_ stop her from feeling ashamed, though.
> She let him pull her to safety.
> 
> (Guess I'm the only one without an escape artist ability. Can I piggyback on Koln's roll (however bad it was, lol)?)




You can always "Aid Another" however, with this situation it doesn't matter.

In the end everyone escapes from the house, although Ruby deftly dashes through hallways and around randomly shutting doors and falling debri to get to the front door; Koln smashes through a second story window landing right on the front lawn. From the outside the house doesn't seem damaged at all and the rumbling has stopped.

Clover
[sblock]
You find that you have landed right on top of the horseshoe. It has stopped glowing now. You hear a woman's voice say "Thank you...find....my son...."
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Upon landing on the lawn he peeks into his pocket, checking on Socrates. He then nudges the horseshoe with the tip of his boot. "I'm confused... although I know that is nothing new... Did we just win? .... Take that HOUSE! YEAH! Er, what time is it?"


----------



## izillama

Clover reached down and picked up the horseshoe carefully. The voice she had just heard haunted her, but she managed to remain visibly unshaken. 
Out of habit, she pulled out her cell phone and glanced at the display for the time...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Bursting through the front door, Ruby looks around wildly to find out if there is any more danger. 'Good no flying debris outside.' She looked back at the house, puzzled that it looked undisturbed. She felt a mix of relief, adrenaline and thrill from the whole thing despite her "death" experience earlier. Mentally she couldn't fathom the reasons why she felt this way. 
  "Oh no! Where is everyone?" she thought aloud. She worried she was too fast for Clover and Koln. to keep up and they are still trapped inside.
She frantically scampers around the house to see if there was a way back inside or to see if they made it out safely too...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Emerson Estate*



izillama said:


> Clover reached down and picked up the horseshoe carefully. The voice she had just heard haunted her, but she managed to remain visibly unshaken.
> Out of habit, she pulled out her cell phone and glanced at the display for the time...




The horseshoe is no longer glowing or shaking now that it is outside the house.

Clover looks at her phone, it is 4:30 AM which is getting rather late (or early!) for young vampires to be out and about. Clover knows that if they leave the house now they should be able to catch the first bus on Sunday.

Koln and Clover see Ruby running towards them.


----------



## izillama

Yeah, sure, why not. I'll spearhead this, if no one minds...

The dungeon-like atmosphere of Clover's artificially darkened dorm room greeted them like a warm fire and a mug of hot cocoa after a long day of trekking in the snow. 
Except that it was the cusp of morning and they were more weather-worn from the previous night than anything else. 
Clover smiled at her bed like an old friend, happy that it was Sunday and that they could rest in peace until the next night of their vampiric afterlives. 
And what would that bring? There would be trials, yes. And puzzles to solve. And the seeming never-ending fight for sheer survival. But right now, faced with the impending morning and safely away from the Emerson estate, Clover began to feel herself relax into a hazy stupor as sleep overtook her. Even as she sauntered over to her bed, not even bothering to remove her clothes. Her comfy white sheets, though they would provide her no warmth, just looked too tantalizingly inviting. And she was ready to submit to their will.
Passing by a mirror, she couldn't help glancing at her reflection. Her normally jewel-like eyes were dark, the tired color of a purple and black bruise. 
Her bed was snuggly soft when she hit the sheets and immediately began her daytime slumber...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln places his hat on the nearby dresser, telling Clover to sleep well and wishing her nothing but pleasant dreams. He then turns to Ruby and struggles to say what is on his mind, "Well Ruby... about tonight... er... just don't die, okay? Not at least before... well, before we spar! I noticed that reverse punch you attempted on that golem, didn't know the Amish trained their girls to fight with such form! Well...uh... goodnight!" Koln nods, crosses his arms over his chest like a corpse, and promptly falls back onto the floor and rolls under Clover's bed, the priest disappearing in his little "coffin." A short time later Socrates scurries out from under the bed, takes a pillow into its mouth and pulls it back under the bed with him.

Koln's eyes shut as he curses himself mentally for not being more verbally graceful with Ruby, did he just tell her 'Dont die so I can fight you'?! That is really not what he meant at all; he meant so much more...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

As per Aly's request:

You all have a peaceful slumber after last night's events. Clover wakes up to find that it is 5pm and the sun should just starting to set. She sees Ruby sleeping peacufuly in her bed and there is no sound coming from Koln's "coffin".

Clover uses 1 Willpower point to rise early (9 left) and 1 bloodpoint (9 left).


----------



## izillama

[sblock=Dream Sequence]
It was dark and Mindy was there. In all her red-headed, Texan glory. Smiling. Laughing. Joking. But it was just dark. No place. No setting. Just matte blackness.
Clover sat with Mindy, a blank look on her face. They sat on stools. Like two puppets in a play. One disgustingly animated and bubbly. The other limp and dead looking. 
And darkness.
Clover didn't covet her.
This girl held no interest for her. But her instincts... Vampire? Ventrue? Who knew? They were taking over. Telling her to go in for the kill.
Not a real kill. A mental one.
Kill Mindy's mind.
Mindy continued to laugh and smile and joke when Clover found herself holding up her hand. Feign Jedi mind trick. She spread her fingers out, as though grabbing for Mindy's face. They were covered in blood. Clover heard her own Commanding words as though from a distant source. The puppeteer.
"Drink my blood."
Mindy stopped speaking and Clover saw her eyes darken. Not mirrors, now. Dull orbs. Her outstretched hand, still pointed at Mindy's face, began to leak blood. She wasn't sure from where. 
But Mindy obliged. In a stupor, she grabbed Clover's hand and went in for the taste...
[/sblock]

Clover found herself rising from her dream quickly, and she was surprised to see that it was 5pm and that the sun was only just setting. 
The room was deathly quiet (no breathing) and she was happy to see that Koln and Ruby were still asleep. She hadn't wanted to face them, anyway. 
But the dream still rang in her mind. She had been thinking of it since Tony had mentioned how to subdue others through blood. It sickened her to think of doing it, but the fact was that having Mindy as her--she wouldn't say slave!--"helper" would be quite useful. Especially with the recent bank business they were asked to embark on.
But she couldn't stomach the idea of having Mindy take her blood directly. 
As Clover rose and dressed, she thought about it until she had her plan. How she could subdue Mindy without feeling as bad. 
She reached under her bed, past the sleeping Koln and found the cool glass of a bottle of vintage red wine. Walking to the bathroom, she locked herself in a shower stall as she poured out half the bottle, then took a razor blade she had grabbed from her desk out and held up her wrist.
She hoped this would work the way she was thinking!
Clover barely flinched as she pressed the blade into her skin, finding a vein and digging deep until her own blood flowed freely. She was surprised at its redness. As she watched it drip fast towards the drain beneath her feet, she had a momentary vision--consideration--of letting it continue to flow until it was gone. Until she had passed on. 
Koln would never forgive her.
Continuing with her plan, she held up the wine bottle and placed her wrist over the mouth of it, watching her blood pour inside. She flexed her hand, giving her a rush as she lost too much at once. It was somehow satisfying.
When there was enough to look like she had already taken a sip of the bottle and the bottle was nearly full, she withdrew her arm and began to suck on the wound, finding that it healed quickly. She corked the bottle.
'Don't think about Mindy anymore. Just think about your goal.'
She pushed all thoughts from her mind as she returned to her room for two wine glasses and soon found herself knocking at Mindy's door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Continuing with her plan, she held up the wine bottle and placed her wrist over the mouth of it, watching her blood pour inside. She flexed her hand, giving her a rush as she lost too much at once. It was somehow satisfying.
> When there was enough to look like she had already taken a sip of the bottle and the bottle was nearly full, she withdrew her arm and began to suck on the wound, finding that it healed quickly. She corked the bottle.
> 'Don't think about Mindy anymore. Just think about your goal.'
> She pushed all thoughts from her mind as she returned to her room for two wine glasses and soon found herself knocking at Mindy's door.




Clover
[sblock]
Walking through the halls you find yourself grateful that there are no windows in the rather dreary dorm. When you knock on Mindy's door a typically cheerful Mindy is there to greet you.
"Hey Angie, how was your little rendezvous last night? You looked like you were having fun!" she says winking and smiling at you. 

She looks at the wine bottle and glasses in your hands "What is that for? Here to make a confession are we?" She opens the door wider and motions for you to come in. You can see through the window that the sun is still peeking over the horizon and spilling small rays of orange into a small corner of the dorm room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> She reached under her bed, past the sleeping Koln and found the cool glass of a bottle of vintage red wine.




Koln grumbles as Clover's hand touches his shoulder. He weakly fumbles about, grabbing the bottle of wine and handing to Clover, mumbling an uncharacteristically menacing and deep tone, "Here you go..."


Koln's happy dream time because I'm in class early and am bored!
[sblock] The forest of Montaillou was particularly dark tonight as Koln hurried back home. He was carrying an armful of freshly cut wood, you can tell the wood was particularly fresh in how purple its scales were and how lemony fresh it smelled to him. He did not have time to stop and admire his lot, he needed to hurry back to the hovel on the moon where his beloved Ruby and suicidal little sister Clover would be waiting. Hurry, no time to waste, the train by the old factory is leaving soon, the old man will not wait!
"Oomph!" Koln mutters as he trips over a branch. At the end of the branch is a large glowing sign flashing "WELCOME TO DENVER! POPULATION: A LOT  OF PEOPLE BEFORE ALL THE IN' VAMPIRES MOVED IN!" 

Rubbing his sore knee for a moment he stands and hastens to collect his wood before- great, it is already too late, as the black feathery fingers belonging to the owls under the soil creep up to the surface and violently pull the wood through the mud. 

"Dear God, they'll drown!" Koln exclaims, only to be interrupted by a deep loud laughter nearby. Forgetting about the wood, Koln walks to the nearest tree and peers inside, finding the source of the sound. Inside the tree is an  expansive laboratory, sickly hues of red and green dominate the room, contorting off of the red vials and making grotesque images on the wall that twist, contort, play bridge, raise armies, make nuclear war, mass genocide,  and frolic, eat nails, and wave "hi" to Koln. 

Before Koln could respond a hunched figure creeps out from under a table of red vials, blood dribbling down his white robe, mask, and "Dr. Thodt" nametag. The corners of his mouth are visible as he laughs and speaks,
"You... are my number one... Guy!" He explains, taking Koln uncomfortably by his shoulders. "Although... you are completely bat-!" The mad doctor throws his own head back, as if to laugh heartily, with such force that Koln worries it will fall off! Instead, starting from two small holes in his neck, the mad scientist's body has rows of flames engulf him. Painfully shrieking, the scientist dances about on the floor as Koln coldly looks on, somehow not feeling the slightest bit of an impulse to help. Once the flames subside, in the ashes is the clear message: "Koln + Lacy Forever!" with a heart around it. 
As Koln turns to leave the tree's womb, as doors normally do, the doors swing shut and scream in familiar childrens' voices. Once the elevator has stopped on the bottom floor, Koln walks out onto the highschool basketball court. 

"HEADS UP!" A voice exclaims as Koln flinches and in time catches a basketball that was aimed at his head. Peering behind the ball Koln sees a strange man in an old-school basketball uniform spinning three balls on his shoulders and knee. "MY NAME'S LEROY SMITH! AND IM HERE TO MOTIVATE YOU! TO BE THE BEST MALKAVIAN YOU CAN BE! IN TIME WITH MY PROGRAM YOU WILL BE ABLE TO 
MOTIVIZE (BLUE LIGHTNING FLASH!)
VISUALIZE (RED LIGHTNING FLASH)
AND REALIZE! (WHITE LIGHTNING FLASH)
what goes on in people's heads, from then you, like my protoge, can
ERIZE (RED WHITE AND BLUE LIGHTNING FLASH)
with peoples' heads!" He then tosses all three balls into the air, leaps, and while in midair dunks one by one of the balls through the nearest hoop. "HEADKETBALL ANYONE?!" 
Koln looks down at his hands, now finding the basketball replaced with the head of Count Chocula, the chocolatey blood streaming down his fingers... Koln looks up at Leroy, whom is still hanging on the hoop, and smiles sinisterly "I'm in.... er, motivize me." 
Leroy then pulls himself up through the hoop and climbs ontop of it, balancing on the rim as he walks around it, "Now now now, You know what to do! Find Lacy! FIND HER!"
"But where is sh-"
"FIND HER!"
"Ok great but where is sh-"
"DO IT!"
"Yeah bu-"
"DID YA FIND HER YET?! SHE'S GOT PIGTAILS!! USE YOUR HEAD!"
"My he-?"
"SH! DONT SAY IT! WE ALREADY SAID IT ENOUGH TIMES FOR THE WORLD TO BE CREATED! AH HA!! MAKE YOU PANCAKES!!" 
"I do like pancakes...."
Koln and Leroy sit down to a hearty pancake breakfast in the middle of the basketball court. 
"MAGIC MISSLE CASTING MOTHERERZ NEVER GIMMIE ENOUGH STRAWBERRY SYRUP!"[/sblock]

Koln's eyelids shoot wide open. He is not sure who said it... but he now knows what must be done. He pokes his head out from under the bed and looks around, disappointed that Clover's not there. He whispers audibly upwards, "Pst, Ruby, you awake?.... Hm guess not..." He feels his pocket, noticing it's empty. In the corner sits Socrates who, for some reason, is transfixed on the door. "Aw... someone miss Clover?" Socrates shoots Koln back a look as if to suggest, "You idiot... she will make tools of you all."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Oh heck why not. "Enter Ruby dream sequence!"
Ruby didn't know what to think of the awkwardness between her and Koln last night. He acted completely opposite from when she awakened from torpor. She hoped that sleep would ease her mind a bit...
   Once again she found herself in deep woods where moonlit trees were endless and the sounds of singing crickets filled her ears. It sounded comforting to be amongst the wildlife. Suddenly, her head started to hurt and she could feel the hunger burn her veins and throat. Ruby took in the scent of the air. Pine and must came in though her nasal passages first, but then a familiar smell, deer. Almost instantaneously, she sprinted in that direction. 
  Within a few minutes she spotted the deer, a doe who was still grazing. Ruby's eyes glowed and her mouth twisted to a toothy grin. She launched herself fully at the deer. Grappling her to the ground and clawing at the thick fur like a lioness. Her nails surprisingly changed to long knife-like claws. Chunks of flesh flew in the air, all over her dress and against the trees, crimson became an exaggerated fountain-like champagne. Ruby clamped her mouth against the deer's neck to quell her vocal anguish... Once she had drained her, she stood up and once again looked at her clawed hands. She felt a mixture of power and disgust at the wretched ugly talons and their malice. She clutched at her red hair with them in shame..

Meanwhile...
Ruby is seen flailing her arms in the air around her in her sleep and grinning a toothy grin as if to grab floating deers and other prey. She tosses a pillow in one hand and is reaching with the other.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> Walking through the halls you find yourself grateful that there are no windows in the rather dreary dorm. When you knock on Mindy's door a typically cheerful Mindy is there to greet you.
> "Hey Angie, how was your little rendezvous last night? You looked like you were having fun!" she says winking and smiling at you.
> 
> She looks at the wine bottle and glasses in your hands "What is that for? Here to make a confession are we?" She opens the door wider and motions for you to come in. You can see through the window that the sun is still peeking over the horizon and spilling small rays of orange into a small corner of the dorm room.
> [/sblock]




For a moment, Clover doubted herself. She saw the orange sun idling in the room beyond and felt her lips begin to pull back, her teeth begin to bear. But then, she caught what she was doing. No use making Mindy fear her.
She feigned a smile and embarrassment. Feigned discomfort, covering her cheek with a hand as though trying to hide a blush, "Heh, well, maybe." 
She allowed Mindy to lead her into the room and sat next to the girl on the bed.
'Details. Details. Gotta make this good. Gotta make her drink... Hm... jump right in.'
A silence fell between them, and then Clover laid it on thick. Calling upon all of her acting skills. 

(insert juicy PG-13 rated story here. I don't feel like writing it out)

At one point during her very juicy, very sexy (Dave and Mike get your heads out of the gutter!) story, Clover pretended to act overwhelmed with embarrassment and began to pour two glasses of "wine."
She smiled, "I'm sorry, Mindy, there's just so much to tell! Drink?"
Apprehensively, she held out a glass to Mindy while she began to sip from her own (full well knowing she might throw it back up but willing to take the chance in order to get Mindy to drink).

(I forget how I can keep food down for an hour or so? Do I roll? Is it a Blush of Health effect? etc.)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> At one point during her very juicy, very sexy (Dave and Mike get your heads out of the gutter!) story, Clover pretended to act overwhelmed with embarrassment and began to pour two glasses of "wine."
> She smiled, "I'm sorry, Mindy, there's just so much to tell! Drink?"
> Apprehensively, she held out a glass to Mindy while she began to sip from her own (full well knowing she might throw it back up but willing to take the chance in order to get Mindy to drink).
> 
> (I forget how I can keep food down for an hour or so? Do I roll? Is it a Blush of Health effect? etc.)




Well you wouldn't have to roll to drink or eat but there is a feat for that. Since you don't have it you need to spend a bloodpoint to do that. Also, I'm going to roll a Bluff check for you to see how well you fool Mindy.

   Clover Bluff Check (DC: 11)
1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)

Clover uses 1 bloodpoint to eat and drink. She has 8 left.

Mindy soaks in every word as she listens intently to Clover's story. The sun slowly disappears over the horizon and Clover feels as if she is saying goodbye to an old friend, thankful that Mindy didn't give her any trouble about sitting in a dark corner of the room.

Mindy takes the glass from Clover. "Wow, you had some night didn'tcha? I knew you had it in ya!" She looks at the glass and shrugs "I'm not much of a wine drinker, but heck! Cheers!" she then takes a sip that is more like a gulp, drinking most of the glass. "It's not like you ta drink. I mean, I tried my darndest and had no luck with ya! Did the boys get ya ta drink?" 

Mindy Will Save
1d20-1 → [5,-1] = (4) 




Looks like the seduction is setting in!


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Meanwhile...
> Ruby is seen flailing her arms in the air around her in her sleep and grinning a toothy grin as if to grab floating deers and other prey. She tosses a pillow in one hand and is reaching with the other.




Koln starts to crawl out from under the bed, intending to go find Clover, but is smacked in the face by a wayward pillow. He growls but stifles himself, noticing that Ruby is still asleep. "Ah... what was it again... Ruby is on the _Wilde Jagd _it seems... although I'd sooner confront all of Wutan's pagan army than confront THAT fury. " Koln smiles and carefully moves the pillow back under her head. He sits in the corner, watching Ruby sleep, hunt, kill, be a total gangrel in her slumber, wishing to himself there was someway he could come with her in her dreams... if only he could figure it out, how to get into people's heads... he would then get into that Stephenie Meyer's head, lay some dynamite and BaBoom!! conspiracy over! Brilliant!


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy soaks in every word as she listens intently to Clover's story. The sun slowly disappears over the horizon and Clover feels as if she is saying goodbye to an old friend, thankful that Mindy didn't give her any trouble about sitting in a dark corner of the room.
> 
> Mindy takes the glass from Clover. "Wow, you had some night didn'tcha? I knew you had it in ya!" She looks at the glass and shrugs "I'm not much of a wine drinker, but heck! Cheers!" she then takes a sip that is more like a gulp, drinking most of the glass. "It's not like you ta drink. I mean, I tried my darndest and had no luck with ya! Did the boys get ya ta drink?"




Clover felt the wine mixed with blood wash down her throat and was surprised when she didn't vomit. She was more surprised when Mindy drank the same wine and didn't say it tasted like iron. Hm... maybe only Clover could notice...?
At Mindy's words, Clover feigned indignant New York City princess (a game that she and Mindy used to engage in, making fun of each other's background). She tipped her wineglass delicately to the air, pinky up, and finished off the liquid, pretending to say haughtily, "Don't be ridiculous! Of _course_ I drink wine. It's in my blood!" 'And my blood is in _it_.'
She tried not to think about that second part. 
Instead, she refilled her own glass and reached over to refill Mindy's as well, saying off-handedly, "Whatever. I could use a good drink after last night." She tipped the glass in salute towards Mindy, then proceeded to sip hers slowly, looking at Mindy over the rim and hoping that the girl continued to be the glutton for alcohol that Clover had always known her to be.

   Bluff
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)


----------



## ladyphoenix

1 bloodpoint to rise, 5 left ^_^;
Ruby's eyes slowly open and she awakens, stretching in the air with her already outreached arms. She then looks slightly disappointed in not finding her dinner ready. Her head felt slightly dizzy since she was limited in blood. 
  Her smile returned upon seeing Koln. "Good morning, I trust you slept well, since last night's conclusive events," she said cheerfully. 
She looked at the bed and her night shirt. They seemed to be slightly stained and browned from her own blood wounds from last night. She neglected the thought of cleaning up before hand due to exhaustion of staying up so late and everything else.
"Oh no! I better clean the sheets and myself up, how stupid.." she said holding a hand to her mouth in embarrassment.
"Excuse me Koln, I better do this before Clover gets back," she said with a light bow to excuse herself to the bathroom. 

Remembering a little how the shower worked in the dorm, Ruby fussed about with the valve and began to undress... Use your imagination 
The water barely warmed her icy flesh, but it was enough for a mild comfort in this world, and a time to collect her thoughts and think rationally; a trait she knew her bloodline struggled to maintain. 'I shouldn't have been so reckless last night.. next time, I could fall back and try to form new strategies on each enemy, but its sooo hard to do.. Maybe I should continue on finding others like me in the meantime, they could teach me some self control perhaps..'

Ruby finished and dressed herself, but quickly discovered her dress was also stained.
>.<
"Ahhh grrr!"

She stomped back into the room, tore off the bed sheets and stomped back into the bathroom to wash the  bed sheets and her clothes the old fashioned way.. in the sink..
She once again undressed for the occasion,


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix; said:
			
		

> She stomped back into the room, tore off the bed sheets and stomped back into the bathroom to wash the  bed sheets and her clothes the old fashioned way.. in the sink..
> She once again undressed for the occasion,





When Ruby stomps back into the room, Koln is sitting in the corner on his knees with his eyes shut, "peacefully" meditating... (although mentally it is far from peaceful). His eyes shoot open and he smiles, "I need to find a drill..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover felt the wine mixed with blood wash down her throat and was surprised when she didn't vomit. She was more surprised when Mindy drank the same wine and didn't say it tasted like iron. Hm... maybe only Clover could notice...?
> At Mindy's words, Clover feigned indignant New York City princess (a game that she and Mindy used to engage in, making fun of each other's background). She tipped her wineglass delicately to the air, pinky up, and finished off the liquid, pretending to say haughtily, "Don't be ridiculous! Of _course_ I drink wine. It's in my blood!" 'And my blood is in _it_.'
> She tried not to think about that second part.
> Instead, she refilled her own glass and reached over to refill Mindy's as well, saying off-handedly, "Whatever. I could use a good drink after last night." She tipped the glass in salute towards Mindy, then proceeded to sip hers slowly, looking at Mindy over the rim and hoping that the girl continued to be the glutton for alcohol that Clover had always known her to be.
> 
> Bluff
> 1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)




While Ruby takes off all her clothes...

Mindy looks at her once again full glass. "This stuff tastes horrible, I never understood why rich folks love it so much! Aw heck, booze is booze right?" she takes another gulp and Clover concludes that the wine doesn't even get a chance to tickle her taste buds before going down her throat with the large gulps she takes, how classless!

Mindy Will Save
1d20-1 → [12,-1] = (11) 


Mindy looks a little mesmerized after drinking for a second time. She looks at Clover and says "Ya know Angie, I feel like I can tell you anything like yer someone I can trust... did I ever tell ya what happened that night when I brought John back to our room?"


----------



## izillama

Clover swallowed the rest of her glass and felt the blood wine churn emptily in her non-existent stomach. The expression on Mindy's face frightened her a little bit. Even when she had lived in New York City--in an upscale townhouse with two maids and a butler--she had never been one to issue orders. But maybe her Command ability was going to her head. Or was it the wine? She was repulsed, yet intrigued, by the fact that Mindy was becoming very agreeable. 
Something within her suddenly burst forward and she found herself intoxicated by power. This must have been how it felt to be Edward. Mindy would probably kiss her feet if she ordered her to.
Koln was going to _hate_ her.
Clover spoke from a different part of her, one that she had been trying to suppress since her Embrace. A lifeless, soft smile spread across her face as she leaned forward and took up Mindy's glass, pouring the last of the wine into the vessel until it almost overflowed, "No you didn't, dear. But you know how much I abhor the telling of your raunchy escapades. You know, you look a bit pale. Why not finish off this wine? I don't think you quite appreciate its vintage. No wonder you think it tastes foul!"
She offered the stemware one last time...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> While Ruby takes off all her clothes...




Koln races into the girl's room, startling Ruby as she's... doing that.
"RUBY, I NEED A DRILL!" He stops for a moment, looking at her.. if he could he would blush at his foolishness. "Oh.. pardon... I'm sorry, I forgot, you're Amish and don't know what a drill is. Excuse me!"

________________________________________________________________

Koln, now sporting a bruise on half of his face, violently swings open Mindy's door, interrupting Clover and Mindy. "CLOVER! I HAVE A BRILLIANT PLAN TO DRILL INTO MY OWN HEAD! Oh..." He looks at the bottle, and then at the two girls, and he sighs with his head low. "Clover... I am very disappointed in you... We.. we will talk later..." He just shakes his head and shuts the door, audibly mumbling, "Two girls... that's just not natural..."

[sblock] Koln mumbles loudly, making sure Clover hears. His heightened senses could smell it before entering the room, Clover's sweet blood in the bottle mixed with that sludge she calls "wine." Still, he didn't want to say anything. Indeed they will talk later... Instead, he will just pretend that he thinks she's a lesbian for now, it is much better if she doesn't see how really hurt he is.[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

"Two girls... that's just not natural..."
The door shut behind Koln with a subdued _click_. Clover felt her eyes narrow into angry slits, 'Damnit Mike... I mean, Koln. Taking away all my fun!'
She turned back to Mindy, who looked just as deer-in-the-headlightsy as she had when he had entered. Mindy looked uncertain, unsure as to what had just happened.
Clover cursed Koln again, 'Not on _my_ watch you don't!'
She smiled sweetly once more, glossing over what had just happened with so much sugar she was sure her teeth would rot, "Now, now, pay no attention to Koln. He's just a party-pooper and doesn't want to join in our fun. Right? Now, why not be a good girl and finish off this glass for me. Would you?"
She offered the glass AGAIN.

Curse you, Mike kun >.<* Spoiling my perfectly good ghoul-session!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln races into the girl's room, startling Ruby as she's... doing that.
> "RUBY, I NEED A DRILL!" He stops for a moment, looking at her.. if he could he would blush at his foolishness. "Oh.. pardon... I'm sorry, I forgot, you're Amish and don't know what a drill is. Excuse me!"
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> Koln, now sporting a bruise on half of his face, violently swings open Mindy's door, interrupting Clover and Mindy. "CLOVER! I HAVE A BRILLIANT PLAN TO DRILL INTO MY OWN HEAD! Oh..." He looks at the bottle, and then at the two girls, and he sighs with his head low. "Clover... I am very disappointed in you... We.. we will talk later..." He just shakes his head and shuts the door, audibly mumbling, "Two girls... that's just not natural..."
> 
> [sblock] Koln mumbles loudly, making sure Clover hears. His heightened senses could smell it before entering the room, Clover's sweet blood in the bottle mixed with that sludge she calls "wine." Still, he didn't want to say anything. Indeed they will talk later... Instead, he will just pretend that he thinks she's a lesbian for now, it is much better if she doesn't see how really hurt he is.[/sblock]



lol! that naughty priest
0_0 
"Yaaahhhh!!!RRRRAWWWWRRR!" Ruby yells upon the door being busted in by Koln. She grabs for the random bath robe hanging by the tub. "Get out! I'll give you a drill" she growls as she gives him a sock to the face.
T.T
Once he leaves, she clenches her clothes extra tight to ring them out, a little too tight. The seam bursts open.  "aww perfect.." Ruby now grabs her sewing bag nearby to now repair the seam. "Not only am I deflowered but now my clothes are ruined.. what a night so far..."

Thirty minutes later...

Ruby slumps out of the bathroom in defeat. She picks her head up a little and notices no one is in the room. With that she faces the bed, makes it with its new freshly clean sheets and allows herself to faceplant on top of the cushy mattress. _What to do now..._


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> "Two girls... that's just not natural..."
> The door shut behind Koln with a subdued _click_. Clover felt her eyes narrow into angry slits, 'Damnit Mike... I mean, Koln. Taking away all my fun!'
> She turned back to Mindy, who looked just as deer-in-the-headlightsy as she had when he had entered. Mindy looked uncertain, unsure as to what had just happened.
> Clover cursed Koln again, 'Not on _my_ watch you don't!'
> She smiled sweetly once more, glossing over what had just happened with so much sugar she was sure her teeth would rot, "Now, now, pay no attention to Koln. He's just a party-pooper and doesn't want to join in our fun. Right? Now, why not be a good girl and finish off this glass for me. Would you?"
> She offered the glass AGAIN.
> 
> Curse you, Mike kun >.<* Spoiling my perfectly good ghoul-session!




Mindy looks at Clover blankly. "What just happened? He thinks....we're lesbians? I dunno Angie....I feel...strange, almost like I'm in love with you! I'm...I'm so confused!" Mindy starts to sob and takes the bottle from Clover drinking herself into a stupor.

Mindy Will Save
1d20-1 → [3,-1] = (2)

Mindy fails her Will Save epically and passes out on the bed after downing the bottle of wine, dropping the empty bottle on the floor. She's lying on her side snoring slightly and it's obvious that she is going to be out for awhile as usual.


----------



## izillama

'Hm... well, I guess I didn't think this far ahead...'
Clover stared at Mindy's prostrate form and wondered what she would do next? Well, it wasn't like Koln didn't already know. And Ruby would find out soon enough, too. Besides, now that Mindy was... what had they called it? Blood bound?... to her, she would be able to help them. And she meant _all_ of them. Clover got a momentarily feeling of glee at the thought that Mindy was hers to command, however she wouldn't be greedy. She would _share_.
Setting the wine bottle upright, she walked over to Mindy's desk and took some stationary paper, sitting down to scrawl her first order to her servant. The words flowed from some dark part of her though the pen and onto the paper, and even her eyes could discern that her handwriting was different in this darker state of mind. 
Her other self thought, 'This isn't me!' But her new self retorted, 'It is, and you'll _like _it.'
The letter was simple and to the point, written in a language she almost certainly never used,

_My Dearest Mindy,
Below, please find your first set of instructions as my servant. They are to be followed precisely.
1) Unless specifically ordered by myself or my coven, you are to dress in a respectable manner during the entirety of your servitude. Modesty is a virtue, and any infringement of this rule will result in punishment.
2) Unless specifically ordered by myself or my coven, you are to remain silent as to the true nature of our being during the entirety if your servitude and thereafter. Silence is a virtue, and any infringement of this rule will result in punishment.
3) Unless specifically ordered by myself or my coven, you are to refrain from extramarital relations with men during the entirety of your servitude. Chastity is a virtue (which you have long since forgotten), and any infringement of this rule will result in punishment.
However, should you agree to follow the aforementioned rules, I can assure you that your existence shall become most pleasant.
When you awaken, please sign the bottom of this paper in your own blood and return it to me in my room. I will await your reply and your consent there.
Sincerely, your new master_, the undersigned,
Clover

Then, she folded the letter neatly and placed it in Mindy's hand where she was sure to find it upon waking.
It was only after leaving Mindy's room and hearing the door lock behind her with no way back in that she realized what a horrible person she was. The dark voice within her had finally lost sway and given way to the other. Just after it was too late.
She morosely returned to her room.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> 'Hm... well, I guess I didn't think this far ahead...'
> Clover stared at Mindy's prostrate form and wondered what she would do next? Well, it wasn't like Koln didn't already know. And Ruby would find out soon enough, too. Besides, now that Mindy was... what had they called it? Blood bound?... to her, she would be able to help them. And she meant _all_ of them. Clover got a momentarily feeling of glee at the thought that Mindy was hers to command, however she wouldn't be greedy. She would _share_.
> Setting the wine bottle upright, she walked over to Mindy's desk and took some stationary paper, sitting down to scrawl her first order to her servant. The words flowed from some dark part of her though the pen and onto the paper, and even her eyes could discern that her handwriting was different in this darker state of mind.
> Her other self thought, 'This isn't me!' But her new self retorted, 'It is, and you'll _like _it.'
> The letter was simple and to the point, written in a language she almost certainly never used.
> Then, she folded the letter neatly and placed it in Mindy's hand where she was sure to find it upon waking.
> It was only after leaving Mindy's room and hearing the door lock behind her with no way back in that she realized what a horrible person she was. The dark voice within her had finally lost sway and given way to the other. Just after it was too late.
> She morosely returned to her room.




I the storyteller hereby lower Clover's humanity from 7 to 6.

Clover is starting to give in to "the beast", doing things that she go against her normal standards. But don't worry, this is part of the game and just because you lose humanity points doesn't mean your character can't make them back. But for now it does mean that Clover has become slightly darker in nature knowing that sometimes you just have to enslave your old roommate to get things done. Hey, these things happen!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln triumphantly enters soon after Clover returns to the room. "Good news girls! *wirrrWirrr!* I found a drill!" Koln says happily, holding a banana in his hand. He sits in the corner, holding the banana to his face. "Now don't stop me... I know what I'm doing. I will drill into my own head, and this way Lacy will come out and we can talk to her! BRILLIANT" Koln slams the banana against his head with a messy *splat!* and looks dumbfounded.... "Uh... why didn't that work... anyway... Clover, we will talk later, I am not upset with you" Koln struggles to utter that last part, obviously lying. He sighs, sitting next to Ruby on the bed with banana guts on his forehead. "So... what's the plan. Anyone up for hunting a vampire or two... anyone?"


----------



## izillama

Clover's eyes flashed dark at Koln's stupid interruption and she heard herself mumble before she could stop, "You are some kind of _idiot_."
She then caught herself and her eyes became kind again, and she sighed and looked away, "No, I have an appointment. You two go have fun without me tonight."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover's eyes flashed dark at Koln's stupid interruption and she heard herself mumble before she could stop, "You are some kind of _idiot_."
> She then caught herself and her eyes became kind again, and she sighed and looked away, "No, I have an appointment. You two go have fun without me tonight."




Wiping off the banana and placing his hat back on his head, Koln fires an angry glare at Clover from under the brim of his hat at her comment. When the day comes and she is no longer Clover the human, but rather Clover the Ventrue, then Koln knows what he has to do...

He takes a moment to compose himself, and addresses her second comment:
"Oh, pity, you won't be joining us? Well I am sure that we will be fine without you tonight." Ordinarily, Koln would be more reluctant to let Clover go on her own, especially since he has always considered himself her 'protector,'  but lately she seems more than capable of taking matters into her own hands, and so it shall be tonight. "Just please be safe... and at least tell us where you are going."


----------



## izillama

Clover cowered under Koln's reproachful glare. She didn't like it when he was angry with her! Damnit, Koln. Such a big brother figure...
She tried to soften the situation, speaking quietly and demurely, "I'll be staying here tonight, Koln. So don't worry about me. I hope that you and Ruby have fun."
^.^*


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover cowered under Koln's reproachful glare. She didn't like it when he was angry with her! Damnit, Koln. Such a big brother figure...
> She tried to soften the situation, speaking quietly and demurely, "I'll be staying here tonight, Koln. So don't worry about me. I hope that you and Ruby have fun."
> ^.^*



Ruby lifts her face from the bed and smiles a little at Clover. "Ok then, see you soon," she replies. She then notices Koln sitting next to her with banana smears on his head and she instinctively covers herself by crossing her arms. If she could blush she would. "Umm.. well.. lets see.. I guess I'm kind of thirsty. I've been drained of energy since yesterday and all..." she said solemnly. She paused for a minute and decided to reveal just a little more of her intentions.

"To tell you the truth, I would like to also find more Gangrels out there if possible. Maybe they can help me control my emotions and physical changes I suppose. I just don't know how to find them.. It's not like they are posted in newspapers or anything out here.." she said forcing a dark chuckle.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

Clover's phone rings as Koln and Ruby decide what they are going to do for the night. Clover picks up and hears her mom's familiar and frantic voice "Angelica! How are you? It feels like we haven't spoken in ages! You know, a letter came in the mail yesterday, did you change your classes dear?"


----------



## izillama

At first, she couldn't believe the caller ID on her phone: _Mom_. Really? Mom? Why would she call Clover? It seemed like it had been ages! And it had. A whole week without her mother's voice. Her father would never call her. But her mother had always made a point of it. A whole week. Had Catherine Edwards been trying to get a hold of her the entire week? Had she worried as Clover had slept the sleep of death? Would Clover betray herself when she picked up the phone? Betray her friends? It had been so long since she had heard a kind word from her own kin. It seemed too good to be true. Or was something wrong? Was her mother calling her because something had happened to Richard Edwards? Was he sick and in the hospital and Clover was stuck on the other side of the country as a vampire who couldn't travel by just any flight and was now on his death bed with no hope of ever hearing his daughter's voice ever a...?
The phone continued to ring. One more ring and the call would be lost. 
She picked it up, barely believing she was about to hear her mother's voice yet bracing herself for its impact. Fearful she would break down in tears. She couldn't stand to see Koln and Ruby there staring at her as she spoke, and she gestured with her hand that they should leave as she pressed the "send" button.
"Mother?"
"Angelica! How are you? It feels like we haven't spoken in ages! You know, a letter came in the mail yesterday, did you change your classes dear?"
Clover felt her mouth pull up in a smile. Mother. Ever the worry-wart. "Yes, mother, I picked up some new interests during the day and decided to change my schedule around to accommodate. How are you and father doing? How's home?"
She felt home-sickness rise in her stomach like bile. Or it might have been the wine that she couldn't hold for much longer. Either way, she was curious to hear any news. Anything that could ground her to her family. Even though--she began to angrily and fearfully clench her teeth as her mother spoke--she knew that she would one day have to say good-bye. Maybe even sooner than she would like.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> At first, she couldn't believe the caller ID on her phone: _Mom_. Really? Mom? Why would she call Clover? It seemed like it had been ages! And it had. A whole week without her mother's voice. Her father would never call her. But her mother had always made a point of it. A whole week. Had Catherine Edwards been trying to get a hold of her the entire week? Had she worried as Clover had slept the sleep of death? Would Clover betray herself when she picked up the phone? Betray her friends? It had been so long since she had heard a kind word from her own kin. It seemed too good to be true. Or was something wrong? Was her mother calling her because something had happened to Richard Edwards? Was he sick and in the hospital and Clover was stuck on the other side of the country as a vampire who couldn't travel by just any flight and was now on his death bed with no hope of ever hearing his daughter's voice ever a...?
> The phone continued to ring. One more ring and the call would be lost.
> She picked it up, barely believing she was about to hear her mother's voice yet bracing herself for its impact. Fearful she would break down in tears. She couldn't stand to see Koln and Ruby there staring at her as she spoke, and she gestured with her hand that they should leave as she pressed the "send" button.
> "Mother?"
> "Angelica! How are you? It feels like we haven't spoken in ages! You know, a letter came in the mail yesterday, did you change your classes dear?"
> Clover felt her mouth pull up in a smile. Mother. Ever the worry-wart. "Yes, mother, I picked up some new interests during the day and decided to change my schedule around to accommodate. How are you and father doing? How's home?"




"Oh, I hope you're not doing any dangerous sports over there! We don't need you getting hurt so far away from home! Your father and I are doing fine, as you know we are going to Martha's Vinyard for a week. I hear it's really nice this time of year. We'll be taking the private jet of course. I wish you could come." Clover can hear her mom sigh. "But I guess we won't actually see you until Christmas."


----------



## izillama

Overjoyed at hearing her mother's voice, Clover found herself blurting before she even thought about it. Before she even remembered, 'Oh yeah. I'm a vampire. I really can't get on an airplane and do the whole airport thing anymore, now can I? And never mind trying to fake eating the turkey!' But still, she accidentally spoke, "Oh, but I was hoping to come home for Thanksgiving, remember?"
'Oops...'


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Fearful she would break down in tears. She couldn't stand to see Koln and Ruby there staring at her as she spoke, and she gestured with her hand that they should leave as she pressed the "send" button.
> "Mother?"
> .




Just from looking at Clover's face, Koln knew who had to be on the line, "Ah, tell your mother Father Koln says _Dieu Bénit_ (God Bless) and_ Bonsoir_ (C'mon, do I really have to translate this one?)!" Koln nods, acknowledging her gesture, gently clasping Clover's shoulder on the way out of the room, as if to assure her that things are fine between them and she will always have his support. He shuts the door behind him and Ruby, "So, where to _mon bonne dame_?""

Here I don't know what the options are. Of course there's Tony's club, but anything else? I never was really good at picking locations for dates, so where can Koln and Ruby cause the most damage? I want Clover to catch them on the late-night/early morning news!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Overjoyed at hearing her mother's voice, Clover found herself blurting before she even thought about it. Before she even remembered, 'Oh yeah. I'm a vampire. I really can't get on an airplane and do the whole airport thing anymore, now can I? And never mind trying to fake eating the turkey!' But still, she accidentally spoke, "Oh, but I was hoping to come home for Thanksgiving, remember?"
> 'Oops...'




The 24th Diocese is a great place for you guys to hunt. A lot better than the Broadstreet because if you remember, Edward doesn't like vampires feeding inside his club.

Clover's mother replies "Oh dear, I suppose I never got to tell you. Your father got invited to one of his good business buddie's house for Thanksgiving. He's the CEO of a rather large company, I think it's called Enron. Hopefully they'll hit it off big because that could mean a lot of money! But sorry honey, it looks like Christmas will be the next time we see you."

Meanwhile, Ruby and Koln are outside Clover's room. They can feel the hunger inside them building up and they both know that the only cure is to find blood.


----------



## izillama

Clover found herself sighing, 'Typical...'
She nodded, even though her mother couldn't see her, "That's alright, mother. I understand. Christmas it is, I suppose."
'Will I even make it to Christmas? Will any of us?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover found herself sighing, 'Typical...'
> She nodded, even though her mother couldn't see her, "That's alright, mother. I understand. Christmas it is, I suppose."
> 'Will I even make it to Christmas? Will any of us?'




"Well dear, I have to go. Take care of yourself. Your father and I love you very much." Clover feels a pit in her stomach and it feels like the wine she drank is about to show itself soon.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby winces a bit as she feels the pang of thirst creep up her body like an angry spider. "I don't think rats will do the trick tonight Koln," she said with a frown. "I need some sustenance this time. How about the 24th Diocese? Tony lets us inside.." She had tried long and hard not to feed on any more humans but she feared if she loses any more blood, things could get worse.. She made her way to the shuttle.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby winces a bit as she feels the pang of thirst creep up her body like an angry spider. "I don't think rats will do the trick tonight Koln," she said with a frown. "I need some sustenance this time. How about the 24th Diocese? Tony lets us inside.." She had tried long and hard not to feed on any more humans but she feared if she loses any more blood, things could get worse.. She made her way to the shuttle.




Koln did not want to admit it, but he felt the hunger dominating him, making him slip in and out of consciousness more and more, ever blurring the lines between reality and dreamscape. As he was taught as a lad, he tries to lead his lady to the bus, but in reality, he keeps a hand around Ruby and let's her decide where to go; Koln letting Ruby "pull" him along the way. 

Koln sits beside Ruby on the shuttle, waving "hi" to the familiar driver in the striped sweater. Koln smiles, taking off his hat and placing it on his lap, Socrates peaking out of his pocket. "I am glad to have this evening with you Ruby, but I am worried about Clover. Have you noticed anything different about her, or is it just me? Seriously, it could be just me, I am not sure, but I think I tried to drill into my own head with a banana a few moments ago. I am also afraid about tonight.. we are going there for... 'food,'" Koln says with a shudder, hating to label his victims like that but due to being in a public place he figures he better refrain from any audible and overt references to bloodsucking, he continues in a very quiet whisper, so quiet that only he, Ruby, and any other nonhumans on the bus may hear, "but I am scared, what if I don't stop myself...what if I end up ripping my victim limb from limb in chaotic blood lust... just, promise me you won't hate me if it happens... I will do most of the hating anyway."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> I am worried about Clover. Have you noticed anything different about her, or is it just me?






> but I am scared, what if I don't stop myself...what if I end up ripping my victim limb from limb in chaotic blood lust... just, promise me you won't hate me if it happens... I will do most of the hating anyway.




Ruby paused for a moment, letting everything Koln talked about soak in. "Come to think of it, Clover has seem much cruder than usual. It's almost as if something has taken hold of her. I wonder what went on there while we were still at the room anyway.." she thought aloud.
  She then gave Koln a little but genuine smile. "I won't hate you Koln. It is now in our nature to survive any way we can. And we don't have the intent to kill, I'm sure one day we can have more restraint, I'm hopeful of it. And besides, I will be close by if you need me as much as I need you to be." She slid her hand over on top of his the rest of the ride to the club.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby paused for a moment, letting everything Koln talked about soak in. "Come to think of it, Clover has seem much cruder than usual. It's almost as if something has taken hold of her. I wonder what went on there while we were still at the room anyway.." she thought aloud.
> She then gave Koln a little but genuine smile. "I won't hate you Koln. It is now in our nature to survive any way we can. And we don't have the intent to kill, I'm sure one day we can have more restraint, I'm hopeful of it. And besides, I will be close by if you need me as much as I need you to be." She slid her hand over on top of his the rest of the ride to the club.




The bus driver waves goodbye to Koln and Ruby as they step off the bus. Maybe one day he'll tell them what the glove with the claws is for that he always keeps on the dashboard.

The 24th Diocese is a little quieter than usual given that it is a Sunday night. Despite that, good old Bill is behind the bar and there are still a good number of people on the dance floor ripe for the picking.

Roll spot checks to see if you find anyone that piques your fancy.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Well dear, I have to go. Take care of yourself. Your father and I love you very much." Clover feels a pit in her stomach and it feels like the wine she drank is about to show itself soon.




_Click_.
The line went dead as her mother hung up. Clover sat in a shocked state for a moment, holding her phone to her ear as though her loving parental unit would come back. But no luck. 
She put her cell phone down and felt her tummy do a flip-flop. She shook her head, realizing what was about to happen if she didn't move fast enough.
Clover had never liked getting sick. Throwing up wine and blood didn't really help, either. She tried not to look as she upchucked the crimson mixture into the toilet. It tasted foul in her throat. Not burny like vomit used to. But metallic and fruity all at once. 
And _that_ thought made her throw up even more.
And more.
And how did she still have that much in her stomach?
And why hadn't her stomach come up, too?!
And oh, this was going to be a long night if the vomiting wouldn't stop...
Clover sat down in the stall to rest for a moment, hating, hating, _hating _herself for what she had done to herself and Mindy.
And then, more puking...

(don't really think I need to elaborate much further. Clover's getting sick: the end) ^.^*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> _Click_.
> The line went dead as her mother hung up. Clover sat in a shocked state for a moment, holding her phone to her ear as though her loving parental unit would come back. But no luck.
> She put her cell phone down and felt her tummy do a flip-flop. She shook her head, realizing what was about to happen if she didn't move fast enough.
> Clover had never liked getting sick. Throwing up wine and blood didn't really help, either. She tried not to look as she upchucked the crimson mixture into the toilet. It tasted foul in her throat. Not burny like vomit used to. But metallic and fruity all at once.
> And _that_ thought made her throw up even more.
> And more.
> And how did she still have that much in her stomach?
> And why hadn't her stomach come up, too?!
> And oh, this was going to be a long night if the vomiting wouldn't stop...
> Clover sat down in the stall to rest for a moment, hating, hating, _hating _herself for what she had done to herself and Mindy.
> And then, more puking...
> 
> (don't really think I need to elaborate much further. Clover's getting sick: the end) ^.^*




Two girls walk into the bathroom as Clover is puking (they ALWAYS go to the bathroom in pairs you know). "Sounds like the cafeteria was serving meat again!" one of the girls says." "Either that or she's just bulimic like half the girls at this school!" The girls do their business and leave the bathroom giggling to each other.


----------



## izillama

Exhausted and beginning to feel overwhelmingly hungry, Clover lifted her head from the bowl, a little dribble of blood drooling out the side of her mouth. When the girls left the room, she felt herself scowl and she grumbled, "I'll show _you_ bulimic, you pussy little vermin who don't even have the common decency to keep your thoughts to yourselves while someone is getting sick in the next stall... Or even ask them if they're ok..."
She tipped backwards until she felt her back hit cold metal, and she basked in the moment of peace when she finally found that she was finished.
'I wonder what Koln and Ruby are up to? I shouldn't have let them go alone. Think of all the trouble they could get into!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Exhausted and beginning to feel overwhelmingly hungry, Clover lifted her head from the bowl, a little dribble of blood drooling out the side of her mouth. When the girls left the room, she felt herself scowl and she grumbled, "I'll show _you_ bulimic, you pussy little vermin who don't even have the common decency to keep your thoughts to yourselves while someone is getting sick in the next stall... Or even ask them if they're ok..."
> She tipped backwards until she felt her back hit cold metal, and she basked in the moment of peace when she finally found that she was finished.
> 'I wonder what Koln and Ruby are up to? I shouldn't have let them go alone. Think of all the trouble they could get into!'




As Clover leaves the bathroom stall she sees a rat scurry out from one of the shower stalls. The rat looks scared but makes no attempt to run away from Clover, in fact it starts to approach her! Clover sees that the rat is actually Pumpkin, the one that she found in the sewers that night her and the others escaped from Prestor's house. The rat looks up at Clover as if to say "Remember me?" She seems very tame.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bus driver waves goodbye to Koln and Ruby as they step off the bus. Maybe one day he'll tell them what the glove with the claws is for that he always keeps on the dashboard.
> 
> The 24th Diocese is a little quieter than usual given that it is a Sunday night. Despite that, good old Bill is behind the bar and there are still a good number of people on the dance floor ripe for the picking.
> 
> Roll spot checks to see if you find anyone that piques your fancy.





Koln is doing his best to have a good time with Ruby, but he feels guilty about leaving Clover alone. One would not think he's depressed by his demeanor, Koln always had a gift for rythm, perhaps it was from his martial arts training or simply because he's French, but he is soon dancing and stomping right along with the other patrons, doing his best to blend in. And indeed, like a rat, he is quite capable of going unnoticed when he wants... that is if his sanity holds. 

At the same time, while he feels compelled to hunt for prey he is reluctant to leave Ruby. It isn't so much that he's afraid of what will happen when he's alone, it's just that he is simply afraid of being alone. He pushes that weak sentiment out of his mind, assuring himself that with God, (even if it's a God that hates his guts), he will never be alone, and tonight will go without incident, God willing!

Spot check, Koln's hungry!
Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16
I had to use this:
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm since our normal program is down.


----------



## ladyphoenix

The club was a little bare on Sunday, but Ruby was determined to find her prey tonite beside Koln. They both danced together rhythmically as the music blared around them. She got the hang of this club dancing think and even found ways to move sections of her torso in hopes to attract others, at least she thought so. She decided if Koln found his prey first, she would watch him closely, if possible.

Spot check for nom noms!
1d20+3=11
Dungeons & Dragons Dice Roller


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> The club was a little bare on Sunday, but Ruby was determined to find her prey tonite beside Koln. They both danced together rhythmically as the music blared around them. She got the hang of this club dancing think and even found ways to move sections of her torso in hopes to attract others, at least she thought so. She decided if Koln found his prey first, she would watch him closely, if possible.
> 
> Spot check for nom noms!
> 1d20+3=11
> Dungeons & Dragons Dice Roller




I can't see what you rolled from those links but whatever. We'll use those rolls. Please use dmtools in the future if IF goes down.

Koln manages to find his nom noms first. A young lady in a long black dress approaches him. She is dressed modestly but her makeup sort of makes her look like a vampire herself.  The way she acts gives Koln the impression that this is what she is going for. It makes her eyes look dark and her face pale, her lips are a cherry red. "Hey baby, wanna dance?" she asks Koln as she brushes past him.

Koln
[sblock]
You can smell sweet blood coursing through this woman's veins. She is wearing very little perfume.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I can't see what you rolled from those links but whatever. We'll use those rolls. Please use dmtools in the future if IF goes down.
> 
> Koln manages to find his nom noms first. A young lady in a long black dress approaches him. She is dressed modestly but her makeup sort of makes her look like a vampire herself.  The way she acts gives Koln the impression that this is what she is going for. It makes her eyes look dark and her face pale, her lips are a cherry red. "Hey baby, wanna dance?" she asks Koln as she brushes past him.




"It would be my pleasure, madame..." Koln replies as he follows her. He looks back at Ruby and motions with his hand on his neck, sticking his tongue out, as if to tell Ruby not to worry, Koln's mind is solely on drinking this girl's blood and nothing more. 

As they dance they converse, Koln being careful not to give anything away. When she asks his name he merely replies, "I am sorry madame, but ah... well you know the tale of Rumpelstiltzchen? Oui, I know you do... to know someone's name is to have such a power over them, especially if they walk in the night... now" Koln continues, pouring on his innate French-capacity for seduction, "do you wish to have such power over me, madame? Make me tremble, quake, and lower my head at the mere utterance of my name from your soft crimson lips. To limit, reduce, and control but at the same time make me feel boundless, euphoric, and immortal? If so, we should go someplace quieter..."


----------



## izillama

(Koln is suddenly beginning to scare me)

_Rat_.
Clover peered around to make sure no one was looking (it would be strange enough if people saw her slightly blood spattered clothing, never mind seeing her talk to a rodent!). Then, she crouched down and held out her hands, finding that Pumpkin allowed herself to be easily scooped up. Clover didn't even think about it, but immediately began to talk to the animal, "Now where have you been, missy? I'm sure Icarus has been worried sick..." 
Her actions immediately struck her as odd. She must have been spending too much time around Koln, who spoke to Socrates like an old friend. 
Clover carred Pumpkin back to her room and knelt down under her bed, grabbing Icarus by the scruff of his neck and dragging the fat rabbit out of hiding. She placed them both on her bed where their soft white coats shone silky in the moonlight, "There, now. Friends?"
She smiled, again feeling rediculous for talking to animals. Then, she flopped down on her bed to wait for Mindy, or at least for Koln and Ruby to return. To pass the time, she flipped on her television and turned to the local news channel. After all, it coudln't hurt to catch up on current events, right?

Listening to the news channel (listen check?). Will anything interesting turn up?
1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> "It would be my pleasure, madame..." Koln replies as he follows her. He looks back at Ruby and motions with his hand on his neck, sticking his tongue out, as if to tell Ruby not to worry, Koln's mind is solely on drinking this girl's blood and nothing more.
> 
> As they dance they converse, Koln being careful not to give anything away. When she asks his name he merely replies, "I am sorry madame, but ah... well you know the tale of Rumpelstiltzchen? Oui, I know you do... to know someone's name is to have such a power over them, especially if they walk in the night... now" Koln continues, pouring on his innate French-capacity for seduction, "do you wish to have such power over me, madame? Make me tremble, quake, and lower my head at the mere utterance of my name from your soft crimson lips. To limit, reduce, and control but at the same time make me feel boundless, euphoric, and immortal? If so, we should go someplace quieter..."




The girl looks at Koln a little confused. "I'm not sure I understand everything you said but I have always had a thing for foreign guys." The girl puts her hand on Koln's cheek and winks. "You can have power over me Mr. Suave, my name is Vinessa." Vinessa takes Koln's hand and leads him over to the lounge area. Koln can see the girl's curvey shape through the dress as she sways her hips while walking in front of him. There is no one in any of the booths in the back and it is dimly lit providing a good mood for a little french romance. Vinessa's eyeshadow makes her eyes practically dissapear in the dim lighting and her red lips stand out against her pale skin and Koln can't help but feel a slight tingle while taking in the moment. She lightly kisses Koln on the cheek.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The girl looks at Koln a little confused. "I'm not sure I understand everything you said but I have always had a thing for foreign guys." The girl puts her hand on Koln's cheek and winks. "You can have power over me Mr. Suave, my name is Vinessa." Vinessa takes Koln's hand and leads him over to the lounge area. Koln can see the girl's curvey shape through the dress as she sways her hips while walking in front of him. There is no one in any of the booths in the back and it is dimly lit providing a good mood for a little french romance. Vinessa's eyeshadow makes her eyes practically dissapear in the dim lighting and her red lips stand out against her pale skin and Koln can't help but feel a slight tingle while taking in the moment. She lightly kisses Koln on the cheek.




As pretty as she may be, Koln's only feeling for this person is disgust and contempt. Stupid girl, does she have any idea what's going to happen? Is she not aware that vampires walk the night? When the sun goes down, monsters lurk, that is something all parents teach their young children... well, at least they should, since it is true. Her "appearance"... her frame-her skin, that which borders "her" against the rest of reality... it's all so unnecessary. If only Koln could take it and rip off her flesh, just get a meat-cleaver or something sharp and cut along the dotted lines as it were, to really get to the heart of the matter, no pun intended. That's important is what's inside, not the pretty shell, eggs must break... skin must be pierced... rip, bite, tear open that dirty border make everything red, make everything clean.... yes Koln is hungry. 

This train of thought is broken as he feels her soft lips on his cheek,  and he wonders why? Did she just realize what he's going to do and she's trying to appeal to his gentle side? Does she want to be close to him? Does she have any idea the implication of half her actions?! She deserves this...  May God have mercy, because Koln certainly won't. 

Koln quickly grabs her face, his palm over her mouth and fingers pinching her nose shut. Before she can realize what's going on he roughly tugs her face to the side, exposing her neck to him. For a moment Koln debates whether or not he should merely contend himself with the neck... what if he were to rip her head off and eat out the inside of her skull, like a basket of fruit... 

"I'm sorry..." He whispers into her ear, he knows she will not enjoy what he's going to do, but he sure will. 

Koln's fangs pierce her skin and he hungrily drinks from her, wondering how Ruby is doing.

Koln's tempted...
1d20+7+2 → [10,7,2] = (19)
Roll Lookup


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby nods as she sees Koln's making a funny face with the dark looking girl that approached her. She tried to hide a giggle as he lead her to the back of the room. Ruby promised she would look out for him so she decided to quietly follow them a few minutes later. She crept up towards the booth and stood outside, to listen for anything alarming or peculiar just in case. She clutched her necklace and shut her eyes, hoping nothing goes wrong...

Listen Check
1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "I'm sorry..." He whispers into her ear, he knows she will not enjoy what he's going to do, but he sure will.
> 
> Koln's fangs pierce her skin and he hungrily drinks from her, wondering how Ruby is doing.
> 
> Koln's tempted...
> 1d20+7+2 → [10,7,2] = (19)
> Roll Lookup




Vinessa let's out a slight moan as Koln's fangs pierce her skin and he starts to suck her blood. Her eyes close and it looks like she isn't in any pain whatsoever. Koln can hear a voice in his head that sounds like Tony saying "Think of where you are boy. It's feeding time!"

Koln pulls himself away before sucking the girl dry and licks (french kisses?) the wound closed like he saw Clover do previously. The girl slumps over in the lounge and looks as if she simply fell asleep.

Koln gains 5 blood points bringing his total to 10.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nods as she sees Koln's making a funny face with the dark looking girl that approached her. She tried to hide a giggle as he lead her to the back of the room. Ruby promised she would look out for him so she decided to quietly follow them a few minutes later. She crept up towards the booth and stood outside, to listen for anything alarming or peculiar just in case. She clutched her necklace and shut her eyes, hoping nothing goes wrong...
> 
> Listen Check
> 1d20+2 → [15,2] = (17)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby listens intently Koln seduces the girl into feeding. She doesn't hear anything out of the ordinary but while she is listening a guy from the club comes up behind her. "What is a pretty girl like you doing by yourself back here?" he says. He is a broad kind of scruffy looking guy with black hair and a short beard. He stands almost a half a foot taller than Ruby.

Please note that I have this happening at the same time that Koln is feeding not after he is done.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> (Koln is suddenly beginning to scare me)
> 
> _Rat_.
> Clover peered around to make sure no one was looking (it would be strange enough if people saw her slightly blood spattered clothing, never mind seeing her talk to a rodent!). Then, she crouched down and held out her hands, finding that Pumpkin allowed herself to be easily scooped up. Clover didn't even think about it, but immediately began to talk to the animal, "Now where have you been, missy? I'm sure Icarus has been worried sick..."
> Her actions immediately struck her as odd. She must have been spending too much time around Koln, who spoke to Socrates like an old friend.
> Clover carred Pumpkin back to her room and knelt down under her bed, grabbing Icarus by the scruff of his neck and dragging the fat rabbit out of hiding. She placed them both on her bed where their soft white coats shone silky in the moonlight, "There, now. Friends?"
> She smiled, again feeling rediculous for talking to animals. Then, she flopped down on her bed to wait for Mindy, or at least for Koln and Ruby to return. To pass the time, she flipped on her television and turned to the local news channel. After all, it coudln't hurt to catch up on current events, right?
> 
> Listening to the news channel (listen check?). Will anything interesting turn up?
> 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)




The two animals sniff each other and get acquainted once again while they sit on the bed. Clover watches the news intently and she tunes in in time to see the 9 o'clock Denver News. There are a few stories that are covered aside from the weather which looks like it will be clear until the end of the week and then rain all day and night.

Clover
[sblock]
After the weather the news stories come. One in particular catches your attention. It is about a murder that happened right near where Jacob Prestor's  house is. The news lady comes on the TV and you see a street corner behind her with big houses that look like Jacob Prestor's. 

The lady says "Soon after recovering from a recent structure fire, the neighborhood on Elm Street is now dealing with a recent murder. The victim was found lying on the sidewalk behind me with multiple slashes to the neck that authorities believe were either from a knife or some other bladed object. What is chilling is the fact that there have been a handful of  murders much like this one in the past week all over the Denver area where the victims were found in much the same fashion as this one with slashes to the neck. Authorities have started taking in suspects but so far have not been able to pin down the real culprit. There have been reports from witnesses near the scene of a few of the crimes who have said to have seen what appeared to be a female child but no one has been able to confirm this as there are no photographs or even an accurate description of what the girl looked like." The news then moves on to the next story which is about skiing conditions this season in the Rockies  and then goes to a commercial break with a Coors commercial...gotta love television.
[/sblock]

Fun Fact
[sblock]
Found this while looking for names for the news in Denver:

The _*Rocky Mountain News*_ (nicknamed the _*Rocky*_http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocky_Mountain_News#cite_note-close-2) was a daily newspaper published in Denver, Colorado from 1859 until 2009. It was owned by the E. W. Scripps Company from 1926 until its closing. As of March 2006, the Monday-Friday circulation was 255,427. From the 1940s until 2009, the newspaper was printed in a tabloid format.
 Under the leadership of president, publisher and editor John Temple, the _Rocky Mountain News_ had won four Pulitzer Prizes since the year 2000. The _News'_ final issue appeared on Friday, February 27, 2009. The paper's demise left Denver a one-newspaper town with the _Denver Post_ as the sole remaining large-circulation daily.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> After the weather the news stories come. One in particular catches your attention. It is about a murder that happened right near where Jacob Prestor's  house is. The news lady comes on the TV and you see a street corner behind her with big houses that look like Jacob Prestor's.
> 
> The lady says "Soon after recovering from a recent structure fire, the neighborhood on Elm Street is now dealing with a recent murder. The victim was found lying on the sidewalk behind me with multiple slashes to the neck that authorities believe were either from a knife or some other bladed object. What is chilling is the fact that there have been a handful of  murders much like this one in the past week all over the Denver area where the victims were found in much the same fashion as this one with slashes to the neck. Authorities have started taking in suspects but so far have not been able to pin down the real culprit. There have been reports from witnesses near the scene of a few of the crimes who have said to have seen what appeared to be a female child but no one has been able to confirm this as there are no photographs or even an accurate description of what the girl looked like." The news then moves on to the next story which is about skiing conditions this season in the Rockies  and then goes to a commercial break with a Coors commercial...gotta love television.




Clover sat bolt upright in her bed, knocking Icarus and Pumpkin (who had been playing on her belly) clear off the side. 
She couldn't stop herself before half groaning, half yelling, "Holy ing !"
Almost trampling the animals, almost forgetting to shut the door, and completely forgetting that she was waiting for Mindy, Ruby, or Koln, Clover found herself up and halfway across campus to the shuttle in what felt like the blink of an eye. In the back of her mind, she tried to talk some sense into herself to slow down. The pace she was traveling at wasn't_ normal_. 
But this was it! This is what she had been waiting for. And what she had feared with every fiber of her being. 
Neck wounds.
Prestor's house.
Little girl.
Suzie!
'Go! Go! Go! Maybe the news crew is still there! Maybe the witnesses are still there! Maybe... oh, I don't even ing know what I would say to anyone! But I can't let this opportunity slip away! I need to _know_!'
She saw the shuttle straight ahead. No, it would take too long! She needed to get there _now_!
Frantic and passionate, she whipped out her cell phone. Koln would chide her for her carelessness. She felt the groan of hunger in her stomach, but this was so much more pressing!
As she ran, she phoned information then was transferred through to the closest taxi service. She turned and continued to bolt towards the main road (the front of the school) as she somehow managed to speak evenly into the reciever, "Hello? Yes, I'd like to request a taxi. _Now_. I'll give you an advance if you can make it here in less than five minutes."
'Suzie!'


----------



## ladyphoenix

ignore this post.. server glitch


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby listens intently Koln seduces the girl into feeding. She doesn't hear anything out of the ordinary but while she is listening a guy from the club comes up behind her. "What is a pretty girl like you doing by yourself back here?" he says. He is a broad kind of scruffy looking guy with black hair and a short beard. He stands almost a half a foot taller than Ruby.
> 
> Please note that I have this happening at the same time that Koln is feeding not after he is done.



Hehe this description sounds very familiar
Ruby quickly spun around and looked up at the taller scruffy man. 'Hmm, he looks like a healthy strong man indeed,' she thought. Once again Ruby was pulled by the presence of strength. 
She held herself up straight and relaxed and played with a strand of her hair in a flirting fashion. She smiled coyly at the man's eyes. "Well, sometimes the music is too much for me, so I thought I would relax a bit over here. Care to join me? I know a cozy spot for us..." she said with her eyes through her lashes.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Hehe this description sounds very familiar
> Ruby quickly spun around and looked up at the taller scruffy man. 'Hmm, he looks like a healthy strong man indeed,' she thought. Once again Ruby was pulled by the presence of strength.
> She held herself up straight and relaxed and played with a strand of her hair in a flirting fashion. She smiled coyly at the man's eyes. "Well, sometimes the music is too much for me, so I thought I would relax a bit over here. Care to join me? I know a cozy spot for us..." she said with her eyes through her lashes.




The boy laughs a little half heartedly "Well sure, I myself am not too great a dancer. I end up getting dragged here a lot with my friends and as usual they seem to have run off after we chill at the bar for awhile." "My name is Ed, what's yours?" he says as he follows Ruby over to another booth in the lounge area.

I figured I'd throw you a bone Sarah


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> As she ran, she phoned information then was transferred through to the closest taxi service. She turned and continued to bolt towards the main road (the front of the school) as she somehow managed to speak evenly into the reciever, "Hello? Yes, I'd like to request a taxi. _Now_. I'll give you an advance if you can make it here in less than five minutes."
> 'Suzie!'




Clover is almost run down by the all too zealous taxi cab driver who is looking to make a quick buck. The taxi seems to arrive almost instantaneously. Clover gets in quickly and she practically shouts at him to go as fast as he can to the intersection where Prestor's house is seeing as it isn't too far from where the murder happened. She comes up with the clever excuse that she is going to a surprise party and doesn't want to be dropped off in front of her friend's house as it would be a dead giveaway. The taxi cab driver is an Indian man complete with turban and that odd taxi cab driver smell. It reminds Clover so much of New York City she finds it rather ironic that even in a laid back western city like Denver, the taxi cab drivers still drive like maniacs.

When the cab finally reaches Prestor's house and Clover is about to get out when the driver says "That'll be $35 cash ma'am." Clover suddenly realizes that in her haste she forgot to take her wallet!


----------



## izillama

Forgetting my wallet would be pretty funny since I'm already here and told him I would give him an advance 

No problem.
Acting sheepish at first, she finally managed to muster up the concentration to pull the old Jedi Mind Trick/Ventrue Mesmeration spell on him. "I already paid you. Run along back to the station now and forget I was even here."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



izillama said:


> Forgetting my wallet would be pretty funny since I'm already here and told him I would give him an advance
> 
> No problem.
> Acting sheepish at first, she finally managed to muster up the concentration to pull the old Jedi Mind Trick/Ventrue Mesmeration spell on him. "I already paid you. Run along back to the station now and forget I was even here."




I never said he was smart, in fact he's so dumb he gets a negative on his Will Save!

Habib's Will Save
1d20-1 → [9,-1] = (8)

The cab driver says "Oh yesh how could I forget? Thank you come again!" He speeds off almost running Clover over leaving smoke and the smell of burning rubber behind him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Murder Scene*

Clover can see the flashing of blue and red lights from police cars over the hill just down the road from Prestor's house. Clover looks over to Prestor's house and sees that it is only a burned out skeleton at this point, remembering how they barely escaped without burning alive.

Clover goes down the road towards the lights and sees two police cars and a few officers barricading off the crime scene with yellow tape. The news crew has left it seems but Clover does see someone she recognizes. Detective Brandt, the one who interrogated her at her dorm is standing there with the other officers searching the premises for clues. They don't see Clover in the shadows just a short distance away.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Vinessa let's out a slight moan as Koln's fangs pierce her skin and he starts to suck her blood. Her eyes close and it looks like she isn't in any pain whatsoever. Koln can hear a voice in his head that sounds like Tony saying "Think of where you are boy. It's feeding time!"
> 
> Koln pulls himself away before sucking the girl dry and licks (french kisses?) the wound closed like he saw Clover do previously. The girl slumps over in the lounge and looks as if she simply fell asleep.
> 
> Koln gains 5 blood points bringing his total to 10.




With a gasp Koln pulls away from the girl's neck. After that moment of indiscretion, reason comes crashing back through his skull, weighing upon his spirit and dragging it down to the murky yet familiar depths of self-loathing. Koln stands there, staring at the resting girl... seconds pass... then minutes...but to Koln time seems to have stood still. It is a funny concept, time... numbers are discovered by humans it would seem, but time must surely be invented. Time is nothing more than the mechanism that mortals use, gauging the series of events against their own lifespans. In other words, if one was to take away mortality, and everything existed as it is always, time is not there. Koln realizes he is beyond time, beyond the realm of ordinary mortality, and is one with the innate primal framework of reality, one that he can manipulate and change... oh yes, it is indeed very primal...It makes so much sense... time is an invention, but numbers, ah numbers are primal and natural... "THE COUNT! That sesame-street bastard! He... " Koln mutters as he realizes that he is just like that vampiric puppet...  

Koln keeps waiting, like someone waiting for a bus... he is praying in his head for his insanity to take him away, oh how grand it would be if he could manipulate his sanity to escape reality, like a drug, but nothing's happening. Maybe it is because he just fed... he is not sure... but Koln forces himself away back to the bar, he needs to find and tell Ruby his latest revelation: He is actually a puppet.

As Koln walks out from the back, is there anyone close by that looks able to chat?


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The boy laughs a little half heartedly "Well sure, I myself am not too great a dancer. I end up getting dragged here a lot with my friends and as usual they seem to have run off after we chill at the bar for awhile." "My name is Ed, what's yours?" he says as he follows Ruby over to another booth in the lounge area.
> 
> I figured I'd throw you a bone Sarah



>.< oh nos and I have to bite him too lol
Ruby daintily floats down on the booth seat and pats the seat next to her with a smile. She quickly thought of another name as it probably would be too dangerous at this point to do the latter. 
"Angela.. Its a .. pleasure to meet you.." she said gently outreaching her hand for his, her wrist pointing downward."
She knew there wasn't a whole lot of time and her hunger grew more intense by the hour.
"It also appears that my friends have also left for the evening. It was kind of silly actually, but they all went home with any guy that can breathe. But I believe I found someone special tonight," she said gazing at him.
She began to wrap her arms around his neck and nuzzle around his face, taking in the scent of flesh and ripe veins. "what do you think Ed?.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> With a gasp Koln pulls away from the girl's neck. After that moment of indiscretion, reason comes crashing back through his skull, weighing upon his spirit and dragging it down to the murky yet familiar depths of self-loathing. Koln stands there, staring at the resting girl... seconds pass... then minutes...but to Koln time seems to have stood still. It is a funny concept, time... numbers are discovered by humans it would seem, but time must surely be invented. Time is nothing more than the mechanism that mortals use, gauging the series of events against their own lifespans. In other words, if one was to take away mortality, and everything existed as it is always, time is not there. Koln realizes he is beyond time, beyond the realm of ordinary mortality, and is one with the innate primal framework of reality, one that he can manipulate and change... oh yes, it is indeed very primal...It makes so much sense... time is an invention, but numbers, ah numbers are primal and natural... "THE COUNT! That sesame-street bastard! He... " Koln mutters as he realizes that he is just like that vampiric puppet...
> 
> Koln keeps waiting, like someone waiting for a bus... he is praying in his head for his insanity to take him away, oh how grand it would be if he could manipulate his sanity to escape reality, like a drug, but nothing's happening. Maybe it is because he just fed... he is not sure... but Koln forces himself away back to the bar, he needs to find and tell Ruby his latest revelation: He is actually a puppet.
> 
> As Koln walks out from the back, is there anyone close by that looks able to chat?




Koln bursts out of the lounge suddenly and looks around. Ruby is nowhere to be seen. He goes back to the bar and sits down. The bartender who is there is not Bill tonight but he asks Koln if he wants anything. There is also a girl with straight black hair next to him who has a drink in front of her but doesn't seem too interested in it. She appears lost in space like there is an invisible force pulling her away from reality.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> >.< oh nos and I have to bite him too lol
> Ruby daintily floats down on the booth seat and pats the seat next to her with a smile. She quickly thought of another name as it probably would be too dangerous at this point to do the latter.
> "Angela.. Its a .. pleasure to meet you.." she said gently outreaching her hand for his, her wrist pointing downward."
> She knew there wasn't a whole lot of time and her hunger grew more intense by the hour.
> "It also appears that my friends have also left for the evening. It was kind of silly actually, but they all went home with any guy that can breathe. But I believe I found someone special tonight," she said gazing at him.
> She began to wrap her arms around his neck and nuzzle around his face, taking in the scent of flesh and ripe veins. "what do you think Ed?.."




Ruby
[sblock]
Ed puts a hand behind your head and strokes the back of your neck. He whisper's in your ear "I think you're definitely my type. I love the color of your hair." He kisses your cheek and you can feel yourself moving towards his neck as the two of you share a passionate kiss.
[/sblock]

You have to bite the Ed! And hopefully, you won't kill the Ed!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> Ed puts a hand behind your head and strokes the back of your neck. He whisper's in your ear "I think you're definitely my type. I love the color of your hair." He kisses your cheek and you can feel yourself moving towards his neck as the two of you share a passionate kiss.
> [/sblock]
> 
> You have to bite the Ed! And hopefully, you won't kill the Ed!



T.T Here goes nothing, sorry Eddie
The whole ordeal was now overwhelming Ruby altogether. 'I must get this done now before this gets too far..'
She let a gentle kiss on Ed's neck and than sank her fangs in..

Chomp!
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> T.T Here goes nothing, sorry Eddie
> The whole ordeal was now overwhelming Ruby altogether. 'I must get this done now before this gets too far..'
> She let a gentle kiss on Ed's neck and than sank her fangs in..
> 
> Chomp!
> 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby sinks her fangs into Ed's neck and tastes his thick blood as it goes down her throat. Ed stiffens up when she first bites him but eases into it as Ruby starts to drink. Soon he is filled with the same feeling of ecstasy that Ruby finds herself being overcome with as she fills herself on his blood. Ruby manages to break away before it is too late for Ed and he sits with a rather dazed look on his face with Ruby's bite marks on his neck.

Ruby gains 4 blood points from Ed bringer her total to 9.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln bursts out of the lounge suddenly and looks around. Ruby is nowhere to be seen. He goes back to the bar and sits down. The bartender who is there is not Bill tonight but he asks Koln if he wants anything. There is also a girl with straight black hair next to him who has a drink in front of her but doesn't seem too interested in it. She appears lost in space like there is an invisible force pulling her away from reality.




"No, thank you ever so much though." Koln replies to the bartender's inquiry as he sits down next to the girl. He looks over at her and notices her full glass. This can only mean one thing... he must investigate further.

"I am a puppet!" Koln excitedly mutters quickly, when she looks at him he stammers, "Er, I mean Hello, I'm French so I still struggle with the language. Anyway... you seem perturbed, is something the matter? In my experience, when one zones out from reality, they should take caution, sometimes the path back to reality is not as clear as when we first strayed."

Koln, being Koln, has only one thing in mind though despite his kindness. He is now trying to listen for her heartbeat.

Listen check, which heightened senses 
1d20+8+4 → [13,8,4] = (25) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2235285/


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover can see the flashing of blue and red lights from police cars over the hill just down the road from Prestor's house. Clover looks over to Prestor's house and sees that it is only a burned out skeleton at this point, remembering how they barely escaped without burning alive.
> 
> Clover goes down the road towards the lights and sees two police cars and a few officers barricading off the crime scene with yellow tape. The news crew has left it seems but Clover does see someone she recognizes. Detective Brandt, the one who interrogated her at her dorm is standing there with the other officers searching the premises for clues. They don't see Clover in the shadows just a short distance away.




Clover found herself edging closer to the lights. The action. The murder.
She was duped and drawn in, just like every other witness on the road. Clover imagined their faces. Not daring to look. How appalled they would all be. Pitiful. Some of them probably with children of their own, thinking of how their son or daughter could be next.
She stood away from the group, watching Detective Brandt move through the crime scene like a bloodhound. Hot in the trail. However, Clover thought, if the victim was Suzie, the trail would soon run cold. Brandt would fail.
She felt responsible! Yet utterly useless. She both hoped and didn't hope that it had been Suzie they had found. Finding the girl dead would offer Clover some hope that she had found her way to Heaven after all.
But the girl would be dead, either way.
She listened intently to the crowd from a distance, hoping to catch some idea of what had happened beyond what she had heard on the news.

Hiding in the shadows
1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)

Listening to the people
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> "No, thank you ever so much though." Koln replies to the bartender's inquiry as he sits down next to the girl. He looks over at her and notices her full glass. This can only mean one thing... he must investigate further.
> 
> "I am a puppet!" Koln excitedly mutters quickly, when she looks at him he stammers, "Er, I mean Hello, I'm French so I still struggle with the language. Anyway... you seem perturbed, is something the matter? In my experience, when one zones out from reality, they should take caution, sometimes the path back to reality is not as clear as when we first strayed."
> 
> Koln, being Koln, has only one thing in mind though despite his kindness. He is now trying to listen for her heartbeat.
> 
> Listen check, which heightened senses
> 1d20+8+4 → [13,8,4] = (25)
> Roll Lookup




"Indeed" says the woman. She turns back to her drink and mutters mostly to herself but loud enough for Koln to hear "I hate martinis." as she slides her finger along the edge of her glass.

Koln
[sblock]
Your senses hone in on her vitals. There is no heartbeat and that breathing...yes, it's definitely fake! She must be a vampire!
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover found herself edging closer to the lights. The action. The murder.
> 
> She listened intently to the crowd from a distance, hoping to catch some idea of what had happened beyond what she had heard on the news.
> 
> Hiding in the shadows
> 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
> 
> Listening to the people
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)




Clover manages to stay out of sight in the shadows. It looks like the body is still lying on the ground in the middle of the crime scene. She can hear Detective Brandt talking amongst the other officers. "I can't believe this. This is the third murder this week! Why haven't we been able to catch this guy!?" Detective Brandt rants as he walks around the scene. One of the officers says "Who knows Detective. They all seem to be murdered the same way too, real bloody. I mean what are those gashes from? A sword?" Detective Brandt raises his hand to silence everyone. He bends down and picks something up with his gloved hands. "You find something sir?" one of the officers says. "Yes, I'm bringing this back to the lab for testing." Detective Brandt hurries back to his car. "Take care of the rest of this will ya?" he calls out the window before driving off. The officers talk amongst themselves 

"Do you think he's been acting strange lately?" 

"Stranger than usual you mean?"

An ambulance pulls up and the officers start to wrap the body up and load it in. Clover is about to leave when she spots a tiny bow on the ground by her feet. She picks it up and looks at it, it definitely does look like something a little girl would wear.


----------



## izillama

Um... can I make a sniff check of the bow?

 1d20 → [3] = (3)

Guess not ;(

Can I go in for a second whiff?


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Indeed" says the woman. She turns back to her drink and mutters mostly to herself but loud enough for Koln to hear "I hate martinis." as she slides her finger along the edge of her glass.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Your senses hone in on her vitals. There is no heartbeat and that breathing...yes, it's definitely fake! She must be a vampire!
> [/sblock]





"I did-er do too, hate them, why did you order one then?" Koln asks politely, not meaning to be rude, but needs to know more. Meanwhile he is covertly moving his hand under his cloak to his gun, preparing, if needed, to fire from through his clothes into the target. As he does this he is taking careful note of her aura color.

"What else would you like to drink? I bet we have similar taste..."

That's right, Father Koln = Jack the Ripper of vampires!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> Um... can I make a sniff check of the bow?
> 
> 1d20 → [3] = (3)
> 
> Guess not ;(
> 
> Can I go in for a second whiff?




No, Clover sniffs and this is what she gets

Clover
[sblock]
You sniff the bow but you can't make out any specific scent. You think you smell the sewer but the bow has been on the street after all.[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby sinks her fangs into Ed's neck and tastes his thick blood as it goes down her throat. Ed stiffens up when she first bites him but eases into it as Ruby starts to drink. Soon he is filled with the same feeling of ecstasy that Ruby finds herself being overcome with as she fills herself on his blood. Ruby manages to break away before it is too late for Ed and he sits with a rather dazed look on his face with Ruby's bite marks on his neck.
> 
> Ruby gains 4 blood points from Ed bringer her total to 9.



Ruby steadies Ed so he doesn't end up falling over in his daze and observes the neck wound feeling slightly guilty. The oozing liquid still tempted her, so she licks it gently before finally departing the booth. She walks over to the other booth and notices only the sleeping girl Koln was seducing. 'Where could he be now?' she wondered.


Koln Search!
1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> "I did-er do too, hate them, why did you order one then?" Koln asks politely, not meaning to be rude, but needs to know more. Meanwhile he is covertly moving his hand under his cloak to his gun, preparing, if needed, to fire from through his clothes into the target. As he does this he is taking careful note of her aura color.
> 
> "What else would you like to drink? I bet we have similar taste..."
> 
> That's right, Father Koln = Jack the Ripper of vampires!




If any of you are wondering how Koln managed to get a loaded gun into a nightclub, I don't know either!

The woman gives Koln a half-hearted smile "I didn't order this actually. This guy ordered it for me and now he's gone. I personally like a higher class beverage, only the reddest of wines will do for me."

Koln
[sblock]
You examine the woman's aura and find:
*LAVENDER AURA COLOR*: Imagination, visionary, daydreamer, ethereal

[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby steadies Ed so he doesn't end up falling over in his daze and observes the neck wound feeling slightly guilty. The oozing liquid still tempted her, so she licks it gently before finally departing the booth. She walks over to the other booth and notices only the sleeping girl Koln was seducing. 'Where could he be now?' she wondered.
> 
> 
> Koln Search!
> 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)
> Roll Lookup




The wounds on Ed's neck close after Ruby licks them.

She searches around for Koln and sees him at a bar talking to a woman with straight black hair and a drink in front of her that is still full. He has his hand in his jacket where he keeps his gun like he is preparing to shoot her at any moment!


----------



## izillama

In dismay, Clover closed her hand and opened it again--palm up. The bow was gone. (Don't ask how! A magician never reveals her secrets! ^.^) She sighed and looked out over the crowd. 'Too late. _Damn_.'
With no body to examine, all she had to go on were witnesses. Still hidden, she began to scan the crowd, hoping to spot someone standing a ways away from the action who she could speak to.

Spot check: Are there any lonely people out there?
1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)
Search check: Are there any lonely people out there?
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> In dismay, Clover closed her hand and opened it again--palm up. The bow was gone. (Don't ask how! A magician never reveals her secrets! ^.^) She sighed and looked out over the crowd. 'Too late. _Damn_.'
> With no body to examine, all she had to go on were witnesses. Still hidden, she began to scan the crowd, hoping to spot someone standing a ways away from the action who she could speak to.
> 
> Spot check: Are there any lonely people out there?
> 1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)
> Search check: Are there any lonely people out there?
> 1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)




The only people around are the police and the paramedics. They have already put the body into the ambulance and are finishing their final scan of the crime scene for any last remaining clues.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The wounds on Ed's neck close after Ruby licks them.
> 
> She searches around for Koln and sees him at a bar talking to a woman with straight black hair and a drink in front of her that is still full. He has his hand in his jacket where he keeps his gun like he is preparing to shoot her at any moment!



'Oh no Koln not here!' Ruby's mind screamed as she made haste towards the bar. She slinked over next to him, trying to play it cool. She placed a hand on his shoulder. "Hello dear, mind if I join you two?" she said with a cool smirk. "Ahh what a wonderful night tonite, too bad not many people came though, oh.. who's your new friend?" Ruby cheerfully made small talk in an attempt to distract him from violence.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> 'Oh no Koln not here!' Ruby's mind screamed as she made haste towards the bar. She slinked over next to him, trying to play it cool. She placed a hand on his shoulder. "Hello dear, mind if I join you two?" she said with a cool smirk. "Ahh what a wonderful night tonite, too bad not many people came though, oh.. who's your new friend?" Ruby cheerfully made small talk in an attempt to distract him from violence.





Koln's taken aback by Ruby, quickly letting go of his weapon. His mind races with worry about what Ruby thinks; she had to have seen him fumbling in about in his pants while talking to the attractive woman! Koln smirks though as Ruby gets right into the part of discussion with strangers that Koln tries to avoid at all costs: name exchanging. Koln does not want to use his real name for obvious reasons, and using a fake name is tricky since Koln's facial expressions won't appear as natural in response to it. 

"Oh... well, excuse my rudeness, I hadn't even given my name yet, it's Gabriel, and this is my love Ru-er Rachel, and you are...?" Koln asks the stranger whom, at this point, he thinks surely cannot be a vampire, since she likes wine.

C'mon, it can't be THAT hard to walk into a club packing heat. Just ask Plaxico Burress, Puff Daddy, Han Solo or me at Connecticon when we went to that restaurant.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's taken aback by Ruby, quickly letting go of his weapon. His mind races with worry about what Ruby thinks; she had to have seen him fumbling in about in his pants while talking to the attractive woman! Koln smirks though as Ruby gets right into the part of discussion with strangers that Koln tries to avoid at all costs: name exchanging. Koln does not want to use his real name for obvious reasons, and using a fake name is tricky since Koln's facial expressions won't appear as natural in response to it.
> 
> "Oh... well, excuse my rudeness, I hadn't even given my name yet, it's Gabriel, and this is my love Ru-er Rachel, and you are...?" Koln asks the stranger whom, at this point, he thinks surely cannot be a vampire, since she likes wine.
> 
> C'mon, it can't be THAT hard to walk into a club packing heat. Just ask Plaxico Burress, Puff Daddy, Han Solo or me at Connecticon when we went to that restaurant.




The woman seems rather taken aback by Ruby's entrance and you can see her face drop almost as if she's saying "shucks!". She says "My name's Stacey. Look, I really should get going. It was nice meeting you Rachel. Gabriel, perhaps you will find me drinking some...wine sometime soon." The woman leaves rather quickly as if she feels threatened by something.


----------



## izillama

Clover's face dropped, and she felt rather alone as she stood watching the crime scene pack up. She wouldn't risk walking over to the flock of onlookers. And she couldn't very well just go up to the ambulance and start poking around the body.
So, she decided that the best thing to do would be to return back to the dorm and wait for some clues on the news. 
She had been totally _useless_.
Clover growled a little as she turned and began a slow trek back in the direction of the University. She didn't much feel like finding a taxi or bus. The night was young, and she still had plenty of time to walk back before the sun rose. Though at times like this--when she found that she could do nothing to help someone like Suzie, or when she was pathetic--she wished the sun _would_ rise just so she wouldn't have to see another night.
'I wonder where Koln and Ruby are? I hope they're having fun.'


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The woman seems rather taken aback by Ruby's entrance and you can see her face drop almost as if she's saying "shucks!". She says "My name's Stacey. Look, I really should get going. It was nice meeting you Rachel. Gabriel, perhaps you will find me drinking some...wine sometime soon." The woman leaves rather quickly as if she feels threatened by something.




Koln feigns an understanding smile as Stacey leaves, and quickly turns to Ruby and whispers in an almost inaudible level, "Ruby, I swear there was nothing going on. I am innocent! I merely thought she was a vampire and was going to slay her for the glory of God!. You know, if anything I should be upset with you, almost blowing my cover and letting my target escape. Fortunately, I can confidently say that she is not a vampire. Sure I didn't hear a heartbeat nor breathing, but she likes wine, so no harm done. That and I could never stay mad at you." Koln's voice now much more relaxed, and speaking at an audible level, "So, how was your evening so far? "


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln feigns an understanding smile as Stacey leaves, and quickly turns to Ruby and whispers in an almost inaudible level, "Ruby, I swear there was nothing going on. I am innocent! I merely thought she was a vampire and was going to slay her for the glory of God!. You know, if anything I should be upset with you, almost blowing my cover and letting my target escape. Fortunately, I can confidently say that she is not a vampire. Sure I didn't hear a heartbeat nor breathing, but she likes wine, so no harm done. That and I could never stay mad at you." Koln's voice now much more relaxed, and speaking at an audible level, "So, how was your evening so far? "



Ruby was torn from feeling mad or relieved of what just happened. Unfortunately her mad side took over at the moment. "Ugh! if you were to blow that girl away, we could have caused a riot here and everything could go wrong! Even if she was a vampire, which probably was the case, this place is supposed to be a safe house and we could be in trouble then." She crossed her arms in frustration. Her face squished up as she tried to calm herself down. "And I saw how she was looking at you...err nevermind!" she growled. She turned around with her arms still crossed like a girl who just threw a tantrum. She than forced a fake sigh "I'm sorry... I can't stay mad at you either.." she said yet her back was still turned. God She hated the way she looked when she was angry.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby was torn from feeling mad or relieved of what just happened. Unfortunately her mad side took over at the moment. "Ugh! if you were to blow that girl away, we could have caused a riot here and everything could go wrong! Even if she was a vampire, which probably was the case, this place is supposed to be a safe house and we could be in trouble then." She crossed her arms in frustration. Her face squished up as she tried to calm herself down. "And I saw how she was looking at you...err nevermind!" she growled. She turned around with her arms still crossed like a girl who just threw a tantrum. She than forced a fake sigh "I'm sorry... I can't stay mad at you either.." she said yet her back was still turned. God She hated the way she looked when she was angry.




Koln replies silently, whispering over Ruby's shoulder, "You underestimate me... I am a trained killer, do you think I was going to shoot her there? I just wanted to be ready just in case... I've only been a vampire for a few weeks but I've quickly learned that the one thing you can count on about vampires is their unpredictability. Besides, I beg to differ, I hardly consider a house full of maniacal bloodsuckers to be 'safe.' Still, that does not change the fact that you're pretty cute when you're mad... scary though, it's a scary-cute... er wait, you think she was a vampire?! Still, my plan is go about this strategically... I only wish to hunt the vampires that won't be missed, the ones that I can just 'disappear' and no one will know, it'll make me happy, all the while I will gather intel about the conspiracy."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln replies silently, whispering over Ruby's shoulder, "You underestimate me... I am a trained killer, do you think I was going to shoot her there? I just wanted to be ready just in case... I've only been a vampire for a few weeks but I've quickly learned that the one thing you can count on about vampires is their unpredictability. Besides, I beg to differ, I hardly consider a house full of maniacal bloodsuckers to be 'safe.' Still, that does not change the fact that you're pretty cute when you're mad... scary though, it's a scary-cute... er wait, you think she was a vampire?! Still, my plan is go about this strategically... I only wish to hunt the vampires that won't be missed, the ones that I can just 'disappear' and no one will know, it'll make me happy, all the while I will gather intel about the conspiracy."



Ruby placed a hand gingerly to her forehead in response. She finally was calm enough to speak again. She had to trust that Koln knew what he was doing, at least half the time. She spun around slowly to finally face him. "I just worry about you.. us.. thats all. I guess I get overzealous and passionate when I speak my mind without thinking. Maybe it's part of this bloodline as well. Once again, I'm sorry." she said as she lightly embraced him. 

She cracked an amused smile "Depsite wanting to wipe out the vampires you don't like, there are a few I want to converse with to help me with my changes." She paused, not sure whether to tell him. "I need to find more gangrel vampires like me, maybe I can control my anger and rashness," she said with a pleading look in her eyes.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> Clover growled a little as she turned and began a slow trek back in the direction of the University. She didn't much feel like finding a taxi or bus. The night was young, and she still had plenty of time to walk back before the sun rose. Though at times like this--when she found that she could do nothing to help someone like Suzie, or when she was pathetic--she wished the sun _would_ rise just so she wouldn't have to see another night.
> 'I wonder where Koln and Ruby are? I hope they're having fun.'




As Clover walks back to the University she passes by the remains of Jacob Prestor's house. The charred walls are a solem reminder of that night that her and the others barely escaped those flames with their lives. Clover replays the event in her head, mostly focusing on Suzy now and trying to remember what the little girl was wearing. 

'Did she have bows in her hair? Probably, she had her hair up. Who knows!' Clover thinks to herself. Maybe the others could help her solve this one. 

Clover's mind then wanders to Mindy and how she fooled the girl into becomming her slave. Clover wonders what the others will think when Mindy throws herself at Clover's feet and does her bidding without question. Clover wonders if she is losing herself to this "beast" that Tony had mentioned when they spoke in the club that night. At last she makes it back to the University, not getting tired certainly has its advantages! Clover looks at her phone and sees that it is 11pm. She gets back to her room and finds that the rat and the rabbit are in opposite corners, Pumpkin is bleeding slightly from a small wound. Icarus looks startled but unharmed.

I'll let you guys play out the rest of the night. I don't really have anything else planned for this night.


----------



## izillama

Unfortunately for Pumpkin, Clover's first thought was, 'Well, at least Icarus is ok.' Seriously, she hadn't given much thought to the silly rat since she first brought creature under her roof. And, if anything, she felt like she wouldn't be able to survive without her bunny. He was just too good a friend.
She walked over to the rat and picked the poor, quivering creature up. Rabbits weren't normally this aggressive, but Clover supposed that anything was possible if Pumpkin had rubbed Icarus the wrong way.
Then again, something _had_ chewed though the cage that the two of them had shared. Maybe Icarus was more of a killer bunny than she had thought?
Clover shrugged and began inspecting the rat, the smell of the animal's blood piquing her senses, but not enticing her. Once again, she was reminded of how hungry she was becoming! Especially after draining herself for Mindy.
Mindy?
Clover looked at the door as though she expected the girl to be standing there. But she wasn't, and Clover turned back to the rat.

A little more info on the wounds, please? Hopefully we don't have a Bunnicula on our hands!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Unfortunately for Pumpkin, Clover's first thought was, 'Well, at least Icarus is ok.' Seriously, she hadn't given much thought to the silly rat since she first brought creature under her roof. And, if anything, she felt like she wouldn't be able to survive without her bunny. He was just too good a friend.
> She walked over to the rat and picked the poor, quivering creature up. Rabbits weren't normally this aggressive, but Clover supposed that anything was possible if Pumpkin had rubbed Icarus the wrong way.
> Then again, something _had_ chewed though the cage that the two of them had shared. Maybe Icarus was more of a killer bunny than she had thought?
> Clover shrugged and began inspecting the rat, the smell of the animal's blood piquing her senses, but not enticing her. Once again, she was reminded of how hungry she was becoming! Especially after draining herself for Mindy.
> Mindy?
> Clover looked at the door as though she expected the girl to be standing there. But she wasn't, and Clover turned back to the rat.
> 
> A little more info on the wounds, please? Hopefully we don't have a Bunnicula on our hands!




Clover
[sblock]
The wounds seem to be normal looking bite wounds most likely from the rabbit. You see that the wounds have already stopped bleeding. Pumpkin must be a good healer!
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover wrapped Pumpkin up in a towel and placed her gingerly into Icarus' cage. When Ruby returned, she would have the girl ask Pumpkin more directly what had happened. Until then, Clover picked up Icarus and sat on her bed, petting the bunny happily and waiting for someone to return.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> She cracked an amused smile "Depsite wanting to wipe out the vampires you don't like, there are a few I want to converse with to help me with my changes." She paused, not sure whether to tell him. "I need to find more gangrel vampires like me, maybe I can control my anger and rashness," she said with a pleading look in her eyes.




Ruby's words sting him greatly, his eyes darting down to the floor and his fists clenching angrily. He can't blame her, he too would like to learn how to control his insanity. Through his clenched fangs he bitterly replies, "It isn't that I want to kill vampires that I merely don't like... I honestly don't like many things nor people... but I kill because of my duty. I am still a priest, and in being such my duty is to protect the spirituality of humans. Vampires are an inherent threat to humans, both spiritually and physically. They exist to damage humans. I cannot allow it... It angers me to no end that God does, like a careless shepherd that turns a blind eye to a wolves overtly ripping to pieces his sheep. When the shepherd doesn't seem to care, the only hope is for the sheep to fight back, no matter how powerless they are in comparison to their assailants. Granted, we haven't killed any people yet... but odds are we will eventually. As we prolong our blasphemous existence the bodies will accumulate..."

Koln looks back at Ruby and gently lays a hand on her shoulder. "I'm sorry... I'm being selfish. My greatest fear is that one night I'll look at you, and you will look at me as if looking at a stranger; you will have no recollection of who I am, and you will leave me for a 'pack' of ones like you. When that happens, all I will have is myself, I will be alone. I cannot rely on Clover, she's already started to change.
 Of all the people and things I despise, the thing I hate the most is myself. It is... I hate to say it... but it is very possible that we might even become enemies. When that happens, I'm not entirely certain just how hard I will fight back, but..." Koln smirks, gently petting her shoulder, "If you're going to defeat me, you need to be able to throw better punches. I mean c'mon, that golem was the size of... well a golem! and you completely missed it!" Koln teases, hoping Ruby knows he's not being serious. Despite her lack of finesse, he is pretty certain she could easily overpower him.


----------



## ladyphoenix

It was all too much for Ruby to take in. The inevitable role Koln has to bear since childhood, the fact that the two of them could become enemies and Clover was closer to the beast. She frowned and bowed her head. "yes.." When Koln tried cheering her up she attempted to smile for his sake. "Well, I'm sorry I'm not a trained professional like you are, hehe." She then gave him a light punch in the shoulder. "Maybe we should head back before we get too suspicious, I can try to think things out again tomorrow I guess."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round*



ladyphoenix said:


> It was all too much for Ruby to take in. The inevitable role Koln has to bear since childhood, the fact that the two of them could become enemies and Clover was closer to the beast. She frowned and bowed her head. "yes.." When Koln tried cheering her up she attempted to smile for his sake. "Well, I'm sorry I'm not a trained professional like you are, hehe." She then gave him a light punch in the shoulder. "Maybe we should head back before we get too suspicious, I can try to think things out again tomorrow I guess."




Koln and Ruby take the bus back to the University, they get to the dorm and get Clover to stop petting the heck out of the rabbit and let them inside. Now you are all back in Clover's room.  There is a bunny on the bed, a rat in the cage, and the TV is still on.


----------



## izillama

Clover felt like she could cut the thick silence that lay over the group with a knife, if she had wanted to. It was strangely weird to see Koln and Ruby back in her room again. After all that had happened, she felt further from them than ever, as though something within her were trying to separate her bond to them with all its prying might. She wouldn't ask them how their night went. Whatever had happened between them... well, they could let that be private. But at the same time, she certainly didn't want to be the first one to speak and tell them of her failure with Suzie. Her suspicions.
Finally, when the silence got too much to bear, Clover cleared her throat and drew out Pumpkin, gingerly handing him to Ruby.
"Ruby? Pumpkin got hurt tonight. Could you please... ask him if he's ok, or something? I think Icarus might have gotten him."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover felt like she could cut the thick silence that lay over the group with a knife, if she had wanted to. It was strangely weird to see Koln and Ruby back in her room again. After all that had happened, she felt further from them than ever, as though something within her were trying to separate her bond to them with all its prying might. She wouldn't ask them how their night went. Whatever had happened between them... well, they could let that be private. But at the same time, she certainly didn't want to be the first one to speak and tell them of her failure with Suzie. Her suspicions.
> Finally, when the silence got too much to bear, Clover cleared her throat and drew out Pumpkin, gingerly handing him to Ruby.
> "Ruby? Pumpkin got hurt tonight. Could you please... ask him if he's ok, or something? I think Icarus might have gotten him."



Ruby saw the concern in Clover's expression when it came to Pumpkin and Icarus. She nodded and accepted the rat into her arms, cradling him gently. "I've seen many rabbits in my time and I know they can't be this aggressive.." she said as she observed him closely. 
 She than looked into Pumpkins eyes as she sat down on the nearby bed. Discipline Feral Whispers
"Hello again little one. He must be the most nervous and silliest rabbit I've seen. Now what has happened to you my dear? What can we do to help?" she said slowly while stroking him gently. For being a cold vampire physically, she tried to make her words as warm as cocoa.


----------



## izillama

pssssst, Sarah... I handed you the _rat_! ^.^*


----------



## ladyphoenix

0.0 i'm sorry LMAO. I just edited the post now ^_^;


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby saw the concern in Clover's expression when it came to Pumpkin and Icarus. She nodded and accepted the rat into her arms, cradling him gently. "I've seen many rabbits in my time and I know they can't be this aggressive.." she said as she observed him closely.
> She than looked into Pumpkins eyes as she sat down on the nearby bed. Discipline Feral Whispers
> "Hello again little one. He must be the most nervous and silliest rabbit I've seen. Now what has happened to you my dear? What can we do to help?" she said slowly while stroking him gently. For being a cold vampire physically, she tried to make her words as warm as cocoa.




Ruby
[sblock]
The rat looks up at you with pleading eyes "He bit me, he acted like he didn't recognize me! Like I smelled funny to him. What does he know about the places I've been? Stupid rabbit! Got any cheese?" The rat starts sniffing around on your lap.
[/sblock]

If Clover tries to put the rabbit back in his cage she notices that he seems to have calmed down a lot and willingly lets her put him back. He doesn't seem to like having the rat near him.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln, who has been quiet as a corpse so far, gets up and quietly excuses himself, "I will be right back.. just going to shower..." He turns and drifts out of the room, the memory of what he did back at the club coming back. After some people feed, their food sometimes has the last laugh via acid indigestion. However Koln's 'acid indigestion' is mental in nature; he feels sick, hates himself, and wants to die. 

It is like running into a brick wall as hard as you can head-first, Koln thinks. 
You see your target, how could you miss it?
It is red, that's all that matters. If you had a heart it starts to race, almost there almost there, you stick your head out,  the anticipation of the coming destruction is practically orgasmic and then BAM. There's blood... you pick yourself up and stagger away, the feelings of blissful freedom and excitement have died, in their dregs is the worn thorn-coiled tendrils of guilt, shame, and loss, a wreath of barbs Koln must wear as if to claim a royal title over all that is futile and vain, such is the 'existence' of any vampire.

Koln sighs as he finishes undressing, but something is not right! He looks around and he cannot place it, but something just seems irregular... He slowly opens the door, listening to it creak as he does, and peers around the corner only to come face to face with the "GIRLS ROOM" sign. The naked Koln lets out a  shrill squeak of alarm (yes, a squeak) before grabbing his clothes and darting into the nearby Men's room.

Koln turns the nob, letting the warm water run down his body, but it does not feel nearly as nice as he would like. He growls,  and turns the nob all the way to its hottest setting, steam now coming off his icey skin, but it gives no relief. "Dammit, only the hades-boiled filthy waters of hell would be hot enough to sear the sin away from my cold flesh it would seem!" He growls under his breath as he uses his thumb and finger to rub Socrates' fur with a bit of soap. 

He shuts off the water, dresses, and returns back to the dorm, strangely without incident. In the past whenever he'd be on his own, if only for a moment, he feels himself slip into some twisted dreamscape, but not this time.

"So... how is Mindy?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> He shuts off the water, dresses, and returns back to the dorm, strangely without incident. In the past whenever he'd be on his own, if only for a moment, he feels himself slip into some twisted dreamscape, but not this time.
> 
> "So... how is Mindy?"




Actually, I'm going to interject. Something does happen when Koln heads back to the dorm...

Koln is walking back into the dorm room when he spots a girl walking down the hall in his direction. She is dressed in a black dress that looks so formal and modest that Koln thinks that she is some kind of missionary for a church (a catholic church of course!). She stops in front of Koln and he realizes that she is not a missionary, but Mindy with a rather drastic makeover! Her constantly exposed chest is now completely covered in a black collared shirt and she is wearing a knee length skirt with white stockings and black shoes.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says "Praise the Lord! Clover must have saved this girl! See what happens when you drink wine?"
[/sblock]

Mindy seems almost in a trance but upon seeing Koln she instantly recognizes him. "Hello there Father.  And how are we this fine evening?"

Socrates falls off of Koln's shoulder and lands in his hand almost as if he's fainted.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> The rat looks up at you with pleading eyes "He bit me, he acted like he didn't recognize me! Like I smelled funny to him. What does he know about the places I've been? Stupid rabbit! Got any cheese?" The rat starts sniffing around on your lap.
> [/sblock]
> 
> If Clover tries to put the rabbit back in his cage she notices that he seems to have calmed down a lot and willingly lets her put him back. He doesn't seem to like having the rat near him.



Ruby rubs her head in bewilderment. The situation was very weird indeed. She looks up at Clover. "Maybe we should give him a bath. Icarus attacked him because he smelt foreign, but still.. Rabbits rarely act this way unless threatened but even then their flight response triggers first..." Ruby quietly pondered.
 "May I speak with Icarus?"
If Ruby converses with Icarus she will ask the following question. "Why are you so frightened of the rat, Pumpkin? What did you smell?"


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded, picking the fat white rabbit up by his scruff and quickly handing him over to the Amish girl.
"Hm... I wonder where Koln went? He's been gone a while..."

Bad bunny!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Actually, I'm going to interject. Something does happen when Koln heads back to the dorm...
> 
> Koln is walking back into the dorm room when he spots a girl walking down the hall in his direction. She is dressed in a black dress that looks so formal and modest that Koln thinks that she is some kind of missionary for a church (a catholic church of course!). She stops in front of Koln and he realizes that she is not a missionary, but Mindy with a rather drastic makeover! Her constantly exposed chest is now completely covered in a black collared shirt and she is wearing a knee length skirt with white stockings and black shoes.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Socrates says "Praise the Lord! Clover must have saved this girl! See what happens when you drink wine?"
> [/sblock]
> 
> Mindy seems almost in a trance but upon seeing Koln she instantly recognizes him. "Hello there Father.  And how are we this fine evening?"
> 
> Socrates falls off of Koln's shoulder and lands in his hand almost as if he's fainted.




Koln takes off his hat politely and smiles,  wondering if appearances are what they seem. Koln needs to inquire further just to see how 'Christian' Mindy now is.

"I am wonderful, thank you for asking Mindy. Ah it does my blood good to see Catholic students hard at work, exercising God's gift of reason while carefully letting their faith guide it. Indeed, the saints, especially those wise doctors St. Aquinas and St. Augustine smile warmly upon students like you, whom have not forgotten their Catechism despite the constant intellectual bombardment of college life. It really would do me well if I could hear the Lord's Prayer spoken from just such a good student." Koln shrewdly asks as his eyes lock onto her's with a seemingly gentle/passing interest. In actuality he is preparing to put his training as an old-fashioned inquisitor into action...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby rubs her head in bewilderment. The situation was very weird indeed. She looks up at Clover. "Maybe we should give him a bath. Icarus attacked him because he smelt foreign, but still.. Rabbits rarely act this way unless threatened but even then their flight response triggers first..." Ruby quietly pondered.
> "May I speak with Icarus?"
> If Ruby converses with Icarus she will ask the following question. "Why are you so frightened of the rat, Pumpkin? What did you smell?"





Ruby
[sblock]
As the rabbit is placed into your arms his nose twitches 100 miles an hour. He looks frightened and upset at the same time. He says to you "I smell something I don't like, I don't know what. She smells like something I should be afraid of. But she is smaller than me! I want to hide!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln takes off his hat politely and smiles,  wondering if appearances are what they seem. Koln needs to inquire further just to see how 'Christian' Mindy now is.
> 
> "I am wonderful, thank you for asking Mindy. Ah it does my blood good to see Catholic students hard at work, exercising God's gift of reason while carefully letting their faith guide it. Indeed, the saints, especially those wise doctors St. Aquinas and St. Augustine smile warmly upon students like you, whom have not forgotten their Catechism despite the constant intellectual bombardment of college life. It really would do me well if I could hear the Lord's Prayer spoken from just such a good student." Koln shrewdly asks as his eyes lock onto her's with a seemingly gentle/passing interest. In actuality he is preparing to put his training as an old-fashioned inquisitor into action...




Mindy looks confused for a moment "Wait, wha? Oh right, yer more religious than my parents! Anyway, I've come to see Angie Father, she asked me to be here an' I got here as soon as I could." 

Mindy moves past Koln seeing that the door is cracked open. She knocks and then enters. Upon seeing Clover a relaxed smile crosses her face "I'm here Angie, just like you asked. Like my new getup?" She doesn't seem to even notice Ruby sitting on the floor talking to the rabbit.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy looks confused for a moment "Wait, wha? Oh right, yer more religious than my parents! Anyway, I've come to see Angie Father, she asked me to be here an' I got here as soon as I could."
> 
> Mindy moves past Koln seeing that the door is cracked open. She knocks and then enters. Upon seeing Clover a relaxed smile crosses her face "I'm here Angie, just like you asked. Like my new getup?" She doesn't seem to even notice Ruby sitting on the floor talking to the rabbit.




Koln politely nods and steps aside, his fears now confirmed. How could Clover do this...? She just corrupted an "innocent" person... ok, well Mindy was already plenty corrupt, but there was once hope. Now that she is serving a creature of the Devil (yes Clover) there is no hope for redemption for Mindy. He just prays that Clover does not use this power on anyone else, if- no, when, when it gets out of hand he knows what he must do... 

God help him, he will be the end of them both, Ruby and Clover

No! No, Koln knows he cannot do that. 
Fortunately, that day is far far far in the future, it must be! In a rage at himself Koln repeatedly throws himself against the nearest wall, smacking his shoulder and face into the wall until he creates enough pain in his head to take his mind away from his "divine duty." He wonders if Judas felt similar pain in being divinely designated to betray his friends. Did he know he would be cast as the eternal villain by the same Providence that allowed and ordained his actions?

He loves Ruby more than anything! Even more than... Yes... yes, even more than... that. And Clover... he must not forget that it is his fault that she is like this now. If only he didn't get involved, or if he just hurried her out of the club immediately. Or even better, if he just had more faith then he and her would be still walking in the grace of God as humans. It is all his fault that they were turned, and now this is his cross, a damned heavy mocking cross of , to carry until... well until he makes it all stop.

Koln sighs, placing his fallen hat back upon his head before returning to the room, making up an excuse for the banging in the hallway. "Ah, ow.. hi girls, just mind the bathroom floors, they can be slippery!" He quickly mutters before sitting beside Ruby.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> As the rabbit is placed into your arms his nose twitches 100 miles an hour. He looks frightened and upset at the same time. He says to you "I smell something I don't like, I don't know what. She smells like something I should be afraid of. But she is smaller than me! I want to hide!"
> [/sblock]



Ruby then wondered if pumpkin ran into scary creatures during her travels. Maybe even the sewer creature they all had to fight earlier. "Well, we are both upset with you that you had to attack her without being provoked. Please refrain from doing so again. There's nothing to be afraid of once we get her cleaned up ok?" Ruby concluded in her response back to Icarus. She then cradled him in her arms and looked up to find a polar opposite version of Mindy. 
"Hello again, where's your cute bunny shirt, not that I don't like your new outfit"
She held icarus towards Koln next to her for him to pet too if he wanted. She felt very much at peace with animals more than people.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby then wondered if pumpkin ran into scary creatures during her travels. Maybe even the sewer creature they all had to fight earlier. "Well, we are both upset with you that you had to attack her without being provoked. Please refrain from doing so again. There's nothing to be afraid of once we get her cleaned up ok?" Ruby concluded in her response back to Icarus. She then cradled him in her arms and looked up to find a polar opposite version of Mindy.
> "Hello again, where's your cute bunny shirt, not that I don't like your new outfit"
> She held icarus towards Koln next to her for him to pet too if he wanted. She felt very much at peace with animals more than people.




Mindy says in response to Ruby "Angie has asked me to change my look an' I just can't bring myself not to please her. She's very convincing, ya know?"

Koln
[sblock]
As you hold the rabbit Socrates comes on your shoulder and says to you "Meet the new slave! By the way, that's a good rabbit and good rabbits don't lie."
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover couldn't help quirking a curious eyebrow at the entrance of Mindy into the room. Was that...? Yes. She was certainly her previous roommate all right... But... Was there something different about her...?
"Angie has asked me to change my look an' I just can't bring myself not to please her. She's very convincing, ya know?"
'Oh... _right_...'
Ready to bear any amount of chiding from Koln, Clover finally nodded and stood up and walked sheepishly over to Mindy, as though about to tell a child an embarrassing secret. Humored. But shy.
She took Mindy lightly by the arm and led her to sit down on her bed, speaking as though to a simpleton, "Yes, Mindy, that's _right_. I _did _ask you to change your clothes. And yes. You did a very, very good job. Now, sit here for just a moment..."
She whipped around to face Koln's reproachful stare, and she spoke softly--maybe even too soft to be detected my Mindy's mortal ears--, "Look. I'm sorry! But we needed a helper. Edward told us to go to the bank. And you know what: Bank hours are during the DAYTIME hours! So look, she can help us! She's the perfect assistant. Charismatic. _Now_ modestly dressed. And she'll keep her mouth shut." She shot Mindy a glance, as though to beat in the warning in her note about the hush-hush nature of the situation. Then, she turned back to Koln, almost pleading, "So please? Don't hate me so much..." She ended on a solemn note, as though waiting for the tongue lashing that was sure to follow.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover couldn't help quirking a curious eyebrow at the entrance of Mindy into the room. Was that...? Yes. She was certainly her previous roommate all right... But... Was there something different about her...?
> "Angie has asked me to change my look an' I just can't bring myself not to please her. She's very convincing, ya know?"
> 'Oh... _right_...'
> Ready to bear any amount of chiding from Koln, Clover finally nodded and stood up and walked sheepishly over to Mindy, as though about to tell a child an embarrassing secret. Humored. But shy.
> She took Mindy lightly by the arm and led her to sit down on her bed, speaking as though to a simpleton, "Yes, Mindy, that's _right_. I _did _ask you to change your clothes. And yes. You did a very, very good job. Now, sit here for just a moment..."
> She whipped around to face Koln's reproachful stare, and she spoke softly--maybe even too soft to be detected my Mindy's mortal ears--, "Look. I'm sorry! But we needed a helper. Edward told us to go to the bank. And you know what: Bank hours are during the DAYTIME hours! So look, she can help us! She's the perfect assistant. Charismatic. _Now_ modestly dressed. And she'll keep her mouth shut." She shot Mindy a glance, as though to beat in the warning in her note about the hush-hush nature of the situation. Then, she turned back to Koln, almost pleading, "So please? Don't hate me so much..." She ended on a solemn note, as though waiting for the tongue lashing that was sure to follow.




Koln hands Ruby the rabbit back after briefly petting it, and hastens a hushed response to Clover, "I understand... but do you? You just guaranteed that girl an eternity in hell. That was once a living person..." Feeling himself grow increasingly upset he gently takes Clover's hand and leads her out into the hallway to continue the conversation.

"You cannot treat those around you like tools... just... agh, well you will 'live' with this sin, won't you? In the name of God... hell, just do it for me, don't make a habit of this. I am not angry with you, I still will happily do everything in my power to protect you for you are indeed my friend, however, when the times times then..."

Koln gently pats her shoulder, and walks past her on his way back into the room, muttering into her ear as does, "I will kill you."

HEERO YUY FTW!!!


----------



## izillama

"I will kill you."
Clover solemnly watched Koln out of the corner of her narrowed eyes as he passed into her room. At times like this, she wasn't sure if she should take him seriously or not. But it didn't matter. She wasn't sure if she should be afraid. Or upset. Or angry. And, on top of that, he spoke to her like a simple child? Did she dare think: 'How dare he?' Or did she submit: 'He's right.'
She found herself grinding her teeth in aggravation. Afraid to reenter the room. Afraid to leave. Mad at herself for her fear. And angered because she could do nothing about it. Not even cry if she was upset. 
Air didn't help. She drew uselessly into her lungs in a sigh and sunk down to the floor outside of her room, leaning against the wall and coiling her knees up to her stomach. She hugged them, placing her head on her legs in defeat. If anyone saw her, she'd look upset.
And she was.
What seemed like a long time after Koln had left, she found herself answering him, murmuring darkly into the hallway, "You won't have to."
She hated herself.

Good going, Mike! Bringing on more suicidal thoughts! You should be ashamed: constantly making Clover feel bad about herself. The nerve!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

Meanwhile, back in Clover's room. Koln comes back to see Ruby and Mindy playing with the animals. Ruby is educating her on rabbits and all things furry as they let the animals crawl around together between them. It seems like Ruby has gotten them to get along together again.

When Koln walks in Mindy says "Well I hope you two had a good heart to heart. Where's Angie at anyways?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Meanwhile, back in Clover's room. Koln comes back to see Ruby and Mindy playing with the animals. Ruby is educating her on rabbits and all things furry as they let the animals crawl around together between them. It seems like Ruby has gotten them to get along together again.
> 
> When Koln walks in Mindy says "Well I hope you two had a good heart to heart. Where's Angie at anyways?"



Ruby looked up at the returning Koln with sad puppy eyes. She knew he had scolded her on her surprising actions. She wondered what he could have said to make her not return. She gave the rabbit and rat one last pet before lifting herself up from the ground.
"Excuse me for a few moments Koln, Mindy, make yourself at home, there is some water in the fridge," she said bluntly. She then folded her hands in front of her in a lady-like position as she slowly exited the room.
She looked around the hallway to see if anyone was around. She finally peered down and noticed Clover in a crunched position on the ground with her head down. Every emotion inside Ruby wanted to burst out at once, but this time she tried to keep it all inside. She squatted down beside Clover and placed an arm around her right shoulder. She rested her head on her other shoulder, trying to comfort her the best way she can. She does not know what to think of her actions nor was she in the position herself to judge. She only managed to utter two words that seemed to encompass her witheld emotion, "It's alright.."


----------



## izillama

Clover heard Ruby approaching her long before she could sense the girl next to her. Her quiet, ladylike steps gave her away. She felt Ruby's head on her shoulder and felt strangely comforted. But sorry at the same time, "Thank you, Ruby. But... don't feel bad for _me_. I don't deserve your pity."
She lifted her head and smiled sadly at the other girl, then quickly looked away and stood up fast, brushing herself off. 
Clover couldn't look at Ruby, who always knew just what to say, "Um... I should go back in there. Make sure Koln isn't confessioning the hell out of Mindy." She made a feeble attempt at a laugh, but it came out weak.
She and Ruby walked back into the room...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Meanwhile Koln is sitting across from Mindy, looking at her very intently as if she was some sort of science experiment. "Say Mindy, want to play a word association game? I say a word or number, and you tell me the first thing that pops into your head. Ok, 'blue'" Koln stops as Ruby and Clover return to the room, and he looks down at this shoes, worried that he might have been too rough with Clover.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Meanwhile Koln is sitting across from Mindy, looking at her very intently as if she was some sort of science experiment. "Say Mindy, want to play a word association game? I say a word or number, and you tell me the first thing that pops into your head. Ok, 'blue'" Koln stops as Ruby and Clover return to the room, and he looks down at this shoes, worried that he might have been too rough with Clover.




Mindy's face brightens when Clover enters the room. She goes over to Clover and hugs her. "Oh thank goodness yer okay Angie!"


----------



## izillama

^.^*
"Uh huh, that's great, Mindy. Good girl." *pat pat*
Gently, Clover pushed the elated girl back down to sit on the bed. Then, she stood over her with a mock angelic smile. 
She ignored Koln's horrified glance and crooned, "Now, Mindy, tell me. You'd do anything for me, wouldn't you? You'd be my special little helper? Right?"
Her voice darkened.
"And especially, you'd do anything..."
She slowly extended her arm, flipping her wrist outward to show Mindy a view of her vein through her pale skin,
"...for _this_?"
Then, without even willing it, she felt her lips pull back into an evil semblance of a smile. Lovely, yet fangs fully bared for Mindy to see and fear.
'Why am I acting this way?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> ^.^*
> "Uh huh, that's great, Mindy. Good girl." *pat pat*
> Gently, Clover pushed the elated girl back down to sit on the bed. Then, she stood over her with a mock angelic smile.
> She ignored Koln's horrified glance and crooned, "Now, Mindy, tell me. You'd do anything for me, wouldn't you? You'd be my special little helper? Right?"
> Her voice darkened.
> "And especially, you'd do anything..."
> She slowly extended her arm, flipping her wrist outward to show Mindy a view of her vein through her pale skin,
> "...for _this_?"
> Then, without even willing it, she felt her lips pull back into an evil semblance of a smile. Lovely, yet fangs fully bared for Mindy to see and fear.
> 'Why am I acting this way?'




Mindy looks at Clover's wrist as if in a trance "Yes..." she mumbles while not looking away from the veins. 

She shakes her head snapping out of it "Wait, what's going on here? Angie why do ya have those fangs in yer mouth? Halloween is over!" She lets out a nervous laugh and looks around at Ruby and Koln who have been standing silent since Clover entered the room.


----------



## izillama

Clover laughed darkly, pacing back and forth in front of Mindy and wondering why she seemed to be regarding the girl like a hungry cat treats a cornered mouse.
She soothed, "Why do I have these fangs? Now, now, let's think about this, Mindy. Not too long ago, you brought me to a little party at a night club. Then you left without me and didn't even know where I had gone. Do you know what happened to me... that night?"
'Stop it, Clover! Stop speaking like this!'
She stepped in closer to the nervous Texan--still smiling, her eyes mischievous--and leaned in to Mindy's ear, smelling the girl's fiery blood just a hair's width beneath her skin. Then, she heard her voice escape her throat, and it sounded a bit deeper than usual, "What happened? I... was turned... into... a...," she looked Mindy straight in the eye, still smiling, still baring her fangs as she spoke the final word, "..._vampire_."

(I apologize for the_ Twilight_-esque aspect, here! Sorry sorry sorry... ^.^*)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover laughed darkly, pacing back and forth in front of Mindy and wondering why she seemed to be regarding the girl like a hungry cat treats a cornered mouse.
> She soothed, "Why do I have these fangs? Now, now, let's think about this, Mindy. Not too long ago, you brought me to a little party at a night club. Then you left without me and didn't even know where I had gone. Do you know what happened to me... that night?"
> 'Stop it, Clover! Stop speaking like this!'
> She stepped in closer to the nervous Texan--still smiling, her eyes mischievous--and leaned in to Mindy's ear, smelling the girl's fiery blood just a hair's width beneath her skin. Then, she heard her voice escape her throat, and it sounded a bit deeper than usual, "What happened? I... was turned... into... a...," she looked Mindy straight in the eye, still smiling, still baring her fangs as she spoke the final word, "..._vampire_."
> 
> (I apologize for the_ Twilight_-esque aspect, here! Sorry sorry sorry... ^.^*)




Koln stands and lays a comforting hand on Mindy's shoulder, "All three of us are vampires. The details as to who and why are not important. However you do not need to be afraid, we are not going to hurt you.  Just listen to us, and especially Clover, she is your best friend still, never forget that. Take faith Mindy, although you are surrounded by darkness, the protection of the Lord is still with you, if you doubt this or ever feel uncertain or scared, you are welcome to talk to me. You can trust me, I'm a priest." Koln smiles down at her warmly, taking off his hat. Socrates pokes his head out of his pocket at her as if to assure her as well. "Oh, and that is my pet Socrates, he's very smart. I go to him whenever I need help."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stands and lays a comforting hand on Mindy's shoulder, "All three of us are vampires. The details as to who and why are not important. However you do not need to be afraid, we are not going to hurt you.  Just listen to us, and especially Clover, she is your best friend still, never forget that. Take faith Mindy, although you are surrounded by darkness, the protection of the Lord is still with you, if you doubt this or ever feel uncertain or scared, you are welcome to talk to me. You can trust me, I'm a priest." Koln smiles down at her warmly, taking off his hat. Socrates pokes his head out of his pocket at her as if to assure her as well. "Oh, and that is my pet Socrates, he's very smart. I go to him whenever I need help."




Mindy looks around the room and then starts to laugh "Whaaat? Is this some kind of joke? C'mon guys, vampires!? Ya'll know that vampires ain't real right? Are ya'll gonna turn me into a vampire too now?"


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled inwardly at the humor of standing right in front of Mindy and her not being able to tell.
Then, she spoke happily and matter-of-factly, being her old self again for a while, "Certainly not, Mindy. I've already turned you into our slave. It would be a waste to turn you into a vampire now, after all the trouble I went through."
She turned to her friends, quirking an eyebrow and smiling, "Koln? Ruby? Would you like to help me convince her?" ^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover smiled inwardly at the humor of standing right in front of Mindy and her not being able to tell.
> Then, she spoke happily and matter-of-factly, being her old self again for a while, "Certainly not, Mindy. I've already turned you into our slave. It would be a waste to turn you into a vampire now, after all the trouble I went through."
> She turned to her friends, quirking an eyebrow and smiling, "Koln? Ruby? Would you like to help me convince her?" ^.^




Koln sighs and steps forward, removing his hat and placing it on the table to his left. "Guard yourself Mindy... when a mortal sees the devil their soul is forever tainted. Granted, you are pretty much guaranteed an afterlife of eternal damnation for cohorting with our kind, but nevertheless. Lower your eyes if you must, or raise them to the heavens. Only look forward if your faith is pristine and strong. Fear if you must, fear is the same as faith in the end, but if you have any doubt, look away. For I will prove to you that I am of the same ilk as the demonic beings that drift and hunt in the night. This I will do by going against God, nature, and science by appearing before you not as a man, but as a bat!"

 What goes on in Koln's head!
[sblock] Before the scared girl could whimper an objection, Koln loudly cries out in a scream so loud and pathetic that the angels hear and weep in torment and shame. He falls onto his knees, his arms crossed over his chest as tears of blood stream from his eyes and onto the floor in the shape of a perfect crimson circle. Soon his clothes, skin, and blood, all give way in disheveled heaps upon the floor on either side of him, all of it breaking apart to reveal the dark gore-matted furry creature underneath. His face follows, splitting away into two sides. The creature formerly known as Koln grips the skin and rips it away. The beast lets out one more painful cry as its body violently moves itself, limb by limb, into the disposition of a bat. The screams of the beast and the sound of bones cracking, dislocating, twisting, and relocatiing, fills the room at a maddening volume. 

Soon all goes silent, as the monstrous 6 foot tall bat sits in the corner, eyeing each one of them from behind its ghastly claws, covering his disjointed and grotesque visage of a "face," complete with long scaley snout and watery yet sunken reddish brown eyes. The foul creature stands, his body a disgusting combination of man and bat, a mockery of creation suitable of the Devil himself. 

They are alarmed at what sounds like a loud crack followed by a 'whhish' as his large black webbed wings rip from out of his shoulderblades and connecting into his wrists, the boney tips piercing through his flesh as if one were to connect a kite around its frame. In a powerful flutter the beast is gone, soaring out the window and disappearing into the black night sky, leaving the girls to pray in vain for the well-being of the innocents of Denver.[/sblock]

Meanwhile, while Koln is thinking the above, he does a belly-flop onto the floor and wildly flutters-no, flails about on the floor saying "Tweettweettweettweet! Wow, everyone looks like carpet lint from this high... tweetweetweet!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Meanwhile, while Koln is thinking the above, he does a belly-flop onto the floor and wildly flutters-no, flails about on the floor saying "Tweettweettweettweet! Wow, everyone looks like carpet lint from this high... tweetweetweet!"




Mindy looks down at Koln flapping around on the floor with an astounded look on her face. She says "Is he trying to show me that turning into a vampire makes you crazy?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy looks down at Koln flapping around on the floor with an astounded look on her face. She says "Is he trying to show me that turning into a vampire makes you crazy?"



"Errhem, allow me next.." Ruby interrupts Mindy as Koln flails about on the floor. She really didn't want to frighten the human girl, but measures certainly must be taken to accomplish their goal. There would be no turning back from here. First, she heads to the door and locks it from the inside to keep from a frantically running Mindy out to spread the word. Next she turns around and stands about a meter away from her.

Oh hell 1 blood point for blood buff >.<
Ruby lets out a booming growl like a motorcycle riveting. She flexes her newfound protruding muscles and opens her fanged jaws towards the ceiling. When she looks back into Mindy's eyes, her own eyes glow the menacing green, her cat slits showing abruptly in their neon yellow. To make herself appear more primal, she arches her back to appear twice her actual size. "I will not harm thee, but you must beleive us for your own future sake child.." she says as her voice gradually changes from booming to a whisper.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Errhem, allow me next.." Ruby interrupts Mindy as Koln flails about on the floor. She really didn't want to frighten the human girl, but measures certainly must be taken to accomplish their goal. There would be no turning back from here. First, she heads to the door and locks it from the inside to keep from a frantically running Mindy out to spread the word. Next she turns around and stands about a meter away from her.
> 
> Oh hell 1 blood point for blood buff >.<
> Ruby lets out a booming growl like a motorcycle riveting. She flexes her newfound protruding muscles and opens her fanged jaws towards the ceiling. When she looks back into Mindy's eyes, her own eyes glow the menacing green, her cat slits showing abruptly in their neon yellow. To make herself appear more primal, she arches her back to appear twice her actual size. "I will not harm thee, but you must beleive us for your own future sake child.." she says as her voice gradually changes from booming to a whisper.




Ruby uses 1 bloodpoint bringing her total to 8.

Mindy cowers in fear at Ruby's display. She jumps up on the bed yelling "Get back! Get back!" She then pulls at the headboard of the empty spare bed that Mindy was sitting on and breaks one of the boards off! She holds the board out in front of her trembling before realizing what she's done. She looks at the broken board in her hand and then drops it. "What's happened to me?" she says slumping down in the corner facing away from everyone sulking.


----------



## izillama

-

(Mike-great post! Very well written!)
(Sarah- good idea. Though, when did Ruby get the ability to pump up like that? Have I been missing something? lol)


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy cowers in fear at Ruby's display. She jumps up on the bed yelling "Get back! Get back!" She then pulls at the headboard of the empty spare bed that Mindy was sitting on and breaks one of the boards off! She holds the board out in front of her trembling before realizing what she's done. She looks at the broken board in her hand and then drops it. "What's happened to me?" she says slumping down in the corner facing away from everyone sulking.




'Hm... That's odd. Where did that spare bed come from? Oh well, guess I've been cuddling up with Ruby every night just as pathetic fanservice to the powers that be...'
*sigh*
Experiencing a moment of hesitation, Clover finally decided to come to terms with the situation, 'You can't help her. What's done is done. No use in sugarcoating it. If you act like something's wrong, she'll just freak out more. Calm her...'
Looking at her friends uncertainly, 'This is my fault, not theirs...' she sat down next to the sulking Mindy, placing an arm around her shoulders, then recoiling it just as quickly when she realized how cold she probably was. No comfort at all.
She cleared her throat, quiet, "Well, I don't know why you're suddenly much..._ stronger_. However, now that you know, and you accept it, I can assure you that you have nothing to fear. Don't worry, Mindy. We won't hurt you."
"Tweettweettweet...!"
Her soft words quickly turned icy as she turned on Koln, who was still flapping around the floor like a child playing zoo, "And _you_! Stand up like a man, already!" (mesmerize)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Tweettweettweet...!"
> Her soft words quickly turned icy as she turned on Koln, who was still flapping around the floor like a child playing zoo, "And _you_! Stand up like a man, already!" (mesmerize)




Koln stops flailing about and picks himself off the floor, panting with a frightened look on his face as he feels his clothes and face. "Thank God... I have returned. Now Mindy... now you see what evil lurks around you. I am sorry, I really hope I did not frighten you." Koln smiles warmly at her, returning his hat to his head. "Hey, since when did we have a spare bed?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Tweettweettweet...!"
> Her soft words quickly turned icy as she turned on Koln, who was still flapping around the floor like a child playing zoo, "And _you_! Stand up like a man, already!" (mesmerize)




Koln stops flailing about and picks himself off the floor, panting with a frightened look on his face as he feels his clothes and face. "Thank God... I have returned. Now Mindy... now you see what evil lurks around you. I am sorry, I really hope I did not frighten you." Koln smiles warmly at her, returning his hat to his head. "Hey, since when did we have a spare bed?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Looking at her friends uncertainly, 'This is my fault, not theirs...' she sat down next to the sulking Mindy, placing an arm around her shoulders, then recoiling it just as quickly when she realized how cold she probably was. No comfort at all.
> She cleared her throat, quiet, "Well, I don't know why you're suddenly much..._ stronger_. However, now that you know, and you accept it, I can assure you that you have nothing to fear. Don't worry, Mindy. We won't hurt you."
> "Tweettweettweet...!"
> Her soft words quickly turned icy as she turned on Koln, who was still flapping around the floor like a child playing zoo, "And _you_! Stand up like a man, already!" (mesmerize)






Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stops flailing about and picks himself off the floor, panting with a frightened look on his face as he feels his clothes and face. "Thank God... I have returned. Now Mindy... now you see what evil lurks around you. I am sorry, I really hope I did not frighten you." Koln smiles warmly at her, returning his hat to his head. "Hey, since when did we have a spare bed?"




Well, you _used_ to have a spare bed 

Mindy says "Well lately I've felt strange, like I'm stronger and faster than before. An' I guess I owe that to you Angie, whatever it was that you did to me.  I'm guessin' it's my turn to help you now. I must say I feel obliged, I feel like I hate you more than anythin' right now but at the same time I can't help but love you at the same time. Who would have thought that vampires were real! This all sounds crazy! An' I suppose it really is my fault that this happened to you Angie. I'm sorry..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

I'm gonna post this before I forget again. I was supposed to award this awhile back.

Clover gets the Achievement: Blood Bond (worth 2XP)!


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy says "Well lately I've felt strange, like I'm stronger and faster than before. An' I guess I owe that to you Angie, whatever it was that you did to me.  I'm guessin' it's my turn to help you now. I must say I feel obliged, I feel like I hate you more than anythin' right now but at the same time I can't help but love you at the same time. Who would have thought that vampires were real! This all sounds crazy! An' I suppose it really is my fault that this happened to you Angie. I'm sorry..."




Mindy's words immediately made Clover feel guilty, who just nonchalantly brushed them off as though they were the expected verbal exchange between a master and servant, "Don't worry about it. And yes, there _is_ a way you can help me..."
She gave Koln and Ruby a quick, sideways grin as she began talking to Mindy, "In a certain bank, there's a certain lockbox that we need to check out on behalf of someone who could make our existences quite miserable if we don't follow orders. However, as I'm sure you know, banks are only open during the day and... well... that just won't work for us. So, how can you help us? Well, I think it would be most prudent for you to go to the bank in broad daylight and perhaps request a special... _audience_ with the bank manager at a time that might be more palatable to me and my friends. So long as we can see the man, I can take care of him and any qualms he might have of letting us get into that box."
She looked to Koln and Ruby again, "Does that sound like a good plan?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Does that sound like a good plan?"



Ruby nodded in response, the deed seemed easy enough and it didn't place Mindy in harm's way. "Most definitely, that sounds like a plan to me," she said cheerfully.
  She then pranced up to Mindy and gave her a hug. "Welcome welcome!" she said in a puppy like state of enthusiasm.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nodded in response, the deed seemed easy enough and it didn't place Mindy in harm's way. "Most definitely, that sounds like a plan to me," she said cheerfully.
> She then pranced up to Mindy and gave her a hug. "Welcome welcome!" she said in a puppy like state of enthusiasm.




Mindy gasps under the pressure of Ruby's hug "Squeezing....can't...breathe!" Ruby lets poor Mindy go and the girl puts a hand on her chest and takes deep breaths. "That's some grip you got there girl!" she says looking up at Ruby. 

She composes herself and turns to Clover "So what am I supposed to say? I doubt they're just gonna make me an appointment just 'cause I ask them to."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy gasps under the pressure of Ruby's hug "Squeezing....can't...breathe!" Ruby lets poor Mindy go and the girl puts a hand on her chest and takes deep breaths. "That's some grip you got there girl!" she says looking up at Ruby.
> 
> She composes herself and turns to Clover "So what am I supposed to say? I doubt they're just gonna make me an appointment just 'cause I ask them to."




Koln sighs and sits next to Mindy, Socrates sitting on his shoulder. "Hm.. Mindy does have a good point... But have faith Mindy, where there is a will... hm... where there's a will... there's probably a.. corpse?" Koln mutters as he looks off into the distant with a mile-long blank stare... "...Just repeat after me Mindy... 'The Lord shall preserve me from all evil; he shall preserve my soul...' mid-psalm Koln gets a little choked-up but he continues "The Lord shall preserve my going out and my coming in from this time forth, and even for evermore. Amen... Er.. excuse me! pardon!!" Koln exclaims, as if in pain, as he quickly leaps to his feet and bolt out the door and into the bathroom. From where you're sitting you can hear the former priest wretching and coughing painfully, pathetically sobbing in between his terrible hacking. The awful sounds stop, running water is heard followed by a sigh, and Koln returns to the dorm looking normal, but with traces of blood under the fingernails of his left hand.


----------



## izillama

...
"Um... what Koln means to say is, don't worry about what _you_ have to do. Just follow whatever _we_ tell you do. We won't lead you to harm, after all. Hm... say, Mindy? Do you still have that nice suit from career day? You know, the one with the pencil skirt? You wore those heels with it, remember? Can you go get it from your room? I think I have an idea of what we can do."
Koln walked back in the room just then. She saw the blood and shook her head in honest pity.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> ...
> "Um... what Koln means to say is, don't worry about what _you_ have to do. Just follow whatever _we_ tell you do. We won't lead you to harm, after all. Hm... say, Mindy? Do you still have that nice suit from career day? You know, the one with the pencil skirt? You wore those heels with it, remember? Can you go get it from your room? I think I have an idea of what we can do."
> Koln walked back in the room just then. She saw the blood and shook her head in honest pity.




Mindy looks excited and heads for the door "I got that outfit still! I have it right in my closet. I'll be right back." She bounces out of the room happily, maybe a little too happily, and leaves you all in the room together to contemplate the situation further. 

Mindy comes back about 20 minutes later dressed like a professional business woman complete with a gray suit jacket and matching pencil skirt. She looks at herself in the mirror on the back of the door and says "Ya know, when I wore this it was the first time anyone ever said I looked professional...it felt good."

Koln
[sblock]
Mindy looks attractive dressed professional. Maybe even too attractive but not in a dirty way. You think this just might work with a little bit of "guidance" from above.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> ...
> "Um... what Koln means to say is, don't worry about what _you_ have to do. Just follow whatever _we_ tell you do. We won't lead you to harm, after all. Hm... say, Mindy? Do you still have that nice suit from career day? You know, the one with the pencil skirt? You wore those heels with it, remember? Can you go get it from your room? I think I have an idea of what we can do."
> Koln walked back in the room just then. She saw the blood and shook her head in honest pity.




Mindy looks excited and heads for the door "I got that outfit still! I have it right in my closet. I'll be right back." She bounces out of the room happily, maybe a little too happily, and leaves you all in the room together to contemplate the situation further. 

Mindy comes back about 20 minutes later dressed like a professional business woman complete with a gray suit jacket and matching pencil skirt. She looks at herself in the mirror on the back of the door and says "Ya know, when I wore this it was the first time anyone ever said I looked professional...it felt good."

Koln
[sblock]
Mindy looks attractive dressed professional. Maybe even too attractive but not in a dirty way. You think this just might work with a little bit of "guidance" from above.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled at Mindy's recollection, "Yeah. I think you were the hit of career day that day. You clean up well."
Now, she stood and paced in front of her friends like a commander of sorts, "Ok, so I've been thinking how we're going to do this. And here's the plan. Feel free to jump in:
"Mindy will go to the bank looking like an important career woman. She will do this at the end of normal business hours. This will work, since there are less people at the bank at this time of day anyway. She'll go with the documentation and all of the information which we procured from Edward. Just in case anyone asks any questions, that is.
"Then, she'll ask to speak with the bank manager. She can say that she's there on behalf of the late Jacob Prestor and that some relations of his would like to speak with him regarding the contents of his lockbox. Very direct and honest. If at all possible, she'll set up a dinner with him that evening. I think that would be the best idea to meet at a restaurant. Like all tired business-men, I'm sure the bank manager couldn't possibly object to a free meal. Also, it's out in the open and won't arise suspicion. If he can't meet that night, she'll simply make an appointment.
"Now comes the fun part: Some acting, and a little supernatural persuasion. Mindy will bring the manager to a restaurant of our choosing. It doesn't matter where they're seated. So long as they get a table for _five_. That's right: Five. Enough room for Mindy, the manager, Jacob Prestor's close family priest and two mourning relatives. Then, once we're all seated at the table... it should be as easy as rinse and repeat so far as brain washing goes..." She grinned at the thought of mesmerizing him into submission, "We can easily have him go into the bank on his own--even during normal business hours--and empty the lockbox for us. Easy as pie."
She nodded, clearly convinced of her brilliant plan. Then she looked to her friends for comments, "Any thoughts?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled at Mindy's recollection, "Yeah. I think you were the hit of career day that day. You clean up well."
> Now, she stood and paced in front of her friends like a commander of sorts, "Ok, so I've been thinking how we're going to do this. And here's the plan. Feel free to jump in:
> "Mindy will go to the bank looking like an important career woman. She will do this at the end of normal business hours. This will work, since there are less people at the bank at this time of day anyway. She'll go with the documentation and all of the information which we procured from Edward. Just in case anyone asks any questions, that is.
> "Then, she'll ask to speak with the bank manager. She can say that she's there on behalf of the late Jacob Prestor and that some relations of his would like to speak with him regarding the contents of his lockbox. Very direct and honest. If at all possible, she'll set up a dinner with him that evening. I think that would be the best idea to meet at a restaurant. Like all tired business-men, I'm sure the bank manager couldn't possibly object to a free meal. Also, it's out in the open and won't arise suspicion. If he can't meet that night, she'll simply make an appointment.
> "Now comes the fun part: Some acting, and a little supernatural persuasion. Mindy will bring the manager to a restaurant of our choosing. It doesn't matter where they're seated. So long as they get a table for _five_. That's right: Five. Enough room for Mindy, the manager, Jacob Prestor's close family priest and two mourning relatives. Then, once we're all seated at the table... it should be as easy as rinse and repeat so far as brain washing goes..." She grinned at the thought of mesmerizing him into submission, "We can easily have him go into the bank on his own--even during normal business hours--and empty the lockbox for us. Easy as pie."
> She nodded, clearly convinced of her brilliant plan. Then she looked to her friends for comments, "Any thoughts?"




Mindy thinks for a minute. "Well, that's great and all, and maybe a little evil. But don't you think there'll be some suspicion afterwards as to what happened to the contents of the lockbox after this "brain washing" or whatever wears off? Or what if this guy's real relatives show up? I'm not sure I understand!" Mindy looks around at the others to see if they will back her up at all.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy thinks for a minute. "Well, that's great and all, and maybe a little evil. But don't you think there'll be some suspicion afterwards as to what happened to the contents of the lockbox after this "brain washing" or whatever wears off? Or what if this guy's real relatives show up? I'm not sure I understand!" Mindy looks around at the others to see if they will back her up at all.



@.@ Trying to take in the whole plan
Ruby cocks her head to one side and scratches her head in deep thought. "Jacob himself was a vampire, my sire in fact, I think his relatives are at a great distance if any are still living at all. I'm sure we can hide our name and identity if need be and make ourselves scarce." she crosses her arms in defiance. "There's no other way unless you find us a way to break-in without notice."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> She nodded, clearly convinced of her brilliant plan. Then she looked to her friends for comments, "Any thoughts?"




"...." Koln is staring off into the distance blankly, until he notices a silence. "Er.. oh, sorry, what's going on? I was miles away... Why is everyone so serious? Why is Mindy here? Is she even really here? ... Oh, right I remember now. So what's the plan? How are we taking out that bastard Count Chocula and that hell-bitch Steph Meyer? I am now all ears!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> @.@ Trying to take in the whole plan
> Ruby cocks her head to one side and scratches her head in deep thought. "Jacob himself was a vampire, my sire in fact, I think his relatives are at a great distance if any are still living at all. I'm sure we can hide our name and identity if need be and make ourselves scarce." she crosses her arms in defiance. "There's no other way unless you find us a way to break-in without notice."




Mindy raises her hands up at Ruby "Hey Hey, I'm no bank robber! I'm just sayin' I would think it would be less suspicious if you didn't use magical vampire powers to force this guy to do your biddin'. Just have him take you in there himself. I mean, who's more convincin' than you guys!" She looks over at Koln who appears to be getting ready for some kind of large scale battle while punchg at the air.


----------



## izillama

Clover shook her head (though happy that Mindy was being so actively participative, considering her current situation), "No. The bank has cameras, and we can't risk being caught on film. Actually, Mindy, the police have already spoken to us once about this... _situation_, more or less. However, if you were to go into the bank, you're a new face. No one knows you. Especially dressed like _that_." She indicated the Texan's current wardrobe.
"Anyway, I digress. As for _magical vampire powers_, well, there's no magic. Just some good old fashioned _convincing_ that needs to be done." She winked at Ruby and Koln.
'You know, maybe it's better if Mindy doesn't know I can control people...'
Then, she looked at everyone again, "And, think about it. It doesn't matter if we're seen in public. Koln is just a kindly priest whom no one would suspect or give any thought to. And Ruby and I--as proper, mourning Catholics--could wear black and veils to disguise ourselves. It's fool-proof. Right?"

(Right? *poke poke* Trying to move the story along ^.^*)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover shook her head (though happy that Mindy was being so actively participative, considering her current situation), "No. The bank has cameras, and we can't risk being caught on film. Actually, Mindy, the police have already spoken to us once about this... _situation_, more or less. However, if you were to go into the bank, you're a new face. No one knows you. Especially dressed like _that_." She indicated the Texan's current wardrobe.
> "Anyway, I digress. As for _magical vampire powers_, well, there's no magic. Just some good old fashioned _convincing_ that needs to be done." She winked at Ruby and Koln.
> 'You know, maybe it's better if Mindy doesn't know I can control people...'
> Then, she looked at everyone again, "And, think about it. It doesn't matter if we're seen in public. Koln is just a kindly priest whom no one would suspect or give any thought to. And Ruby and I--as proper, mourning Catholics--could wear black and veils to disguise ourselves. It's fool-proof. Right?"
> 
> (Right? *poke poke* Trying to move the story along ^.^*)




"Perfect idea, like it a lot! Ok, like Clover said, Ruby will take point. I will flank the right of her and pick off our enemies from a distance while Clover... er, Clover supervises! We will then infiltrate their underground lair where Clover's computer skills will come in handy, and that is why we are destined to save the president!" 

"Oh.. uhm..." Koln looks around at everyone's annoyed/confused looks. "Sorry, I don't think I was paying attention. Hm, no worries though." Koln picks up Socrates to his ear. "Ohhh I see... well, yes, that does make sense, good plan Clover. Take faith Mindy, God is on your side, believe it or not-nononon wait, believe! believe it! You must believe that God is with you, and you will succeed. I also like the idea of Ruby turning Catholic, if I understood that part correctly. Yes, I knew I'd lead by example." He smiles at her, hoping she realizes he's merely kidding. At this point she could be an absolute unrepentant demon (although a vampire is not much different) and it would not change anything.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Perfect idea, like it a lot! Ok, like Clover said, Ruby will take point. I will flank the right of her and pick off our enemies from a distance while Clover... er, Clover supervises! We will then infiltrate their underground lair where Clover's computer skills will come in handy, and that is why we are destined to save the president!"
> 
> "Oh.. uhm..." Koln looks around at everyone's annoyed/confused looks. "Sorry, I don't think I was paying attention. Hm, no worries though." Koln picks up Socrates to his ear. "Ohhh I see... well, yes, that does make sense, good plan Clover. Take faith Mindy, God is on your side, believe it or not-nononon wait, believe! believe it! You must believe that God is with you, and you will succeed. I also like the idea of Ruby turning Catholic, if I understood that part correctly. Yes, I knew I'd lead by example." He smiles at her, hoping she realizes he's merely kidding. At this point she could be an absolute unrepentant demon (although a vampire is not much different) and it would not change anything.




Mindy looks strangely at Koln and then says "Well look at the time! Guess I'll be goin' then! I'll go to the bank after my 12 o'clock class and set up a meeting for us. I guess I'll come by here at around 6, I'm sure being vampires you'll all need your beauty sleep. Where are the coffins anyway?" 

Mindy giggles to herself "Aww shucks, nevermind I'm just kidding! See you tomorrow....night!" Mindy leaves the room shutting the door behind her. It is now 11pm, the night is still young.

If there's anything you guys are gonna do let me know. If you are all going together to do something that is going to take time then we'll just leave it with you heading to your destination and pick it up at the live game.


----------



## izillama

_Zoom!_
"Eh... wait, Min...dy. O-k, she just ran out the door. Ok, nevermind." Clover rolled her eyes, wondering if she chose the right girl for the job of "Mind Slave." Mindy was always rather impulsive and strong-willed. Did she even believe they were vampires? 
'Hm... maybe I should bite her, just to solidify that point. Uh... oh, right!'
Now that Mindy was no longer in the room, Clover turned once again to Ruby and Koln, "So, I guess the two of you had a good feed? I had a hell of a night, too. Have you ever seen this before? Does it smell familiar?"
Clover opened her hand to produce the hair ribbon (after all, a magician never reveals her tricks! of course it would appear out of thin air!) ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Live Game 9/20/2009*

We had our live game and here is what happened:

Koln, Ruby and Clover decided how they were going to go about fooling the bank manager into letting them retrieve the contents of the lockbox that Jacob Prestor placed in the United Bank of Denver. They put Ruby's signature in a blank beneficiary slot and came up with the story that Ruby is going to play the part of Prestor's adopted daughter. Koln buys 50 rounds of .45 bullets for $20 online. They will arrive by Tuesday.

The next night the group find a note on the floor from Miny it describes how Mindy met with the bank manager and set up a dinner meeting at 8pm at the Mountainview Resturant. The group gets ready to go and the 3 of them plus Mindy take a taxi to the resturant.

At the resturant the group meets the bank manager Mr. Pilkersmith who looks over the paperwork and even though Clover got a horrible roll on Forgery, he accepts the signature on the paper and the story that the group gives him. He decides to drive the group to the bank and let them go through the lockbox on the condition that he himself gets to supervise. The group decides that this will certainly not do and Clover convinces him to leave the room and uses her 'Command' ability to put him to sleep. Koln and Ruby go through the box and find the following:

- A deed to Prestor's now burned down house
- Registration and insurance for his car.
- A false birth certificate and driver's license
- $10,000 in used $20 bills
- A copy of Action Comics #1 in Fine condition
- A box of 10 test tubes which contain liquids of various colors and consistencies, some of which have the consistency of blood. 2 of the vials have a white powder inside them.
- Prestor's journals, 10 volumes written in French

The group takes everything but the legal documents. Clover wakes up Pilkersmith and he checks the box's weight before putting it back in the safe. The group then decides to take a taxi over to the 24th Diocese to see if they can find Tony.

The 24th Diocese is rather empty, which is not unusual for a Monday night. They ask around but fail to find any sign of Tony. Clover leaves her number with Tony's favorite girl Candy before leaving on a promise that Candy will call her if she hears anything about Tony. The group then decides to head over to a Starbucks down the street to look over their newfound treasures.

On their way to Starbucks Mindy is stabbed in the back by a hunter named Grunfeld Bailey. As Mindy falls to the ground unconcious Bailey recognizes Koln and introduces himself as a free agent who was sent to Denver to assist Koln in defeating Thaddeus. He produces Koln's cross that he picked up in the alleyway outside of the 24th Diocese. Bailey sees Koln cower at the sight of te holy symbol and realizes that Koln is a vampire. He attacks the group and eventually they are victorious. Bailey's last words are "A fitting end...this must be God's will. I have killed many...some monsters...some not...all because...of vengeance. Kolnyre...do not let yourself fall down my path...Follow the path you truley believe in..."

Bailey had the Bloodthirsty Firegun on him as well as 5 rounds of .45 ammo, a knife, and a stake. Koln takes the gun and ammo and Ruby takes the knife. Koln then checks Mindy to see if she is still alive and she is, in fact her wound has already begun to close. She has lost a lot of blood though so Clover uses 1 bloodpoint to feed Mindy allowing her to recover fully. Koln throws the hunter's dead body into a dumpster in the alley and the group flees the scene before the police that Clover had called earlier arrive.

The group walks back to the University and brings Mindy back to her room and then they go back to Clover's room to read the journal. The journal is in French so Koln reads it and decides to scim through rather than read the whole thing. It takes him about 2 hours to get through it all.

Prestor's Journal
[sblock]
The first entry was written on September 30, 1895: I have done it, they all think me dead. And I, Louis Pasteur, am dead. With the aid of the serum I made with Georges, I live again after a fashion, that I may seek a cure for all those similarly afflicted. But Louis Pasteur is dead, for now I shall use the name Jean Regineau. I am sure it will be the first of many."

The rest of the diary contains obscure chemical references and a great deal of talk about tracking the infection, by which he means vampirism. You quickly come to understand that Prestor thinks of vampirism as simply another type of disease, and therefore something that can be cured.

After about 5 years, the diaries begin to mention that Prestor fears some force is attempting to stop his research. Shortly after, Prestor makes the first reference to 'He', a reference that shows up regularly in the diaries from there. Always 'He' is bedeviling Prestor, interrupting his research, even on occasion attacking him via agents, but never allowing Himself to be seen by Prestor.

There are also continual comments made about Georges and the research that they did together, although there is no mention of encountering Georges again in unlife.

The diaries mention a name change to Jacob Prestor as well as a relocation 2 years ago from his base in Boston to Pennsylvania where he describes embracing Ruby and then being forced to flee soon after because 'He' burns down Prestor's house hoping to catch him in the blaze. Prestor says he fled to Denver after that.

As the last 6 months or so of entries approach, Prestor makes mention of Roger Liverman, a biochemist in the University of Denver he hired to aid in performing some analyses for him. Liverman, he notes, has access to facilities and equipment that he, Prestor, does not.

In more recent sections, there is a commentary about how Prestor felt that he needed allies, and how he chose to focus on Kolnyre, a vampire hunter from the Vatican. He agonized over the decision, but his conviction that it was only temporary soothed him somewhat. He gives reasons for selecting Koln based on his knowlege of vampires and his devoutness to duty. It is not until the last entry that he commits himself to Koln's transformation.

The last entry is dated 1 week before the fire, and reads "I am certain 'He' has followed me again. I require help and can delay no longer. I hope they will forgive me, but it is of the highest importance, and I have no choice."
[/sblock] 

The group got the Achievement: Hunting the Hunter (worth 2xp) as well as the Achievement: Old School Tactic (worth 1xp). 

The group also recieved 3xp for completing another chapter.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

---


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

I'll start off the new night here (Tuesday night).

You all awake using 1 bloodpoint.

Ruby has 4 left

Clover has 6 left

Koln has 5 left


----------



## Strider_Koln

*Father Koln's dream time*[sblock]
"Pardon..." Koln says, excusing himself from the table. He does not feel right, he suddenly finds himself back at the restaurant with his friends and Mr. Pilthersomthing. Strangely he is unable to remember anything before this moment, but his memory of what follows is strangely clear. Much clearer than his present comprehension of his surroundings which seem to blur and twist as dreams tend to do; similar to that brief moment one feels before their nervous system shuts down and they pass out.
Koln weakly opens the men's room door and enters. As god had foretold,or did he already know, there is "some guy peeing." The fellow, wearing an oddly shaped comically long badge that says "Hello, I'm Dave1123581323IEATYOURFACE" in bright red letters, finishes his business and leaves the bathroom, making sure to slap a round balloon-shaped "God has left the building" sticker on the door before leaving. Figures,  he did not even wash his hands...

Koln sighs at this, before turning on the faucet in front of him. He dips his hands into the sink, under the cool running water. Shutting his eyes he brings his hands to his face... strangely, his hands are not wet. Before he can react or realize that these are not really his hands, he feels the fingers grip him by his hair and painfully slam his face into the mirror. 
Alarmed, Koln wipes the blood and broken bits of glass from his face, and staring back at the broken visage of the hunter he had slain. In a ghastly, echoing voice that alters between high and low pitch, the familiar figure in the mirror taunts, "You have my blood in you Kolnyr Clergue... And I WANT IT BACK!"
Koln grimaces as the cuts on his face slowly close, and he smashes the cracked mirror with the butt of his gun, revealing a small crawlspace. Forgetting everything except for this moment, Koln scurries inside, wanting to get at the heart of the matter.

Koln stops crawling, uncertain of where he is or what has brought him here, unable to remember anything except the present. Through a grate in the side he peers down at his friends sitting around the table. Remembering, he continues onward to look for and exit.

"An exit you're after?" The old man in the tattered priestly uniform replies, pulling his fishing rod out of the deep green ocean around their small wooden boat. Koln's vision fails him a little after the boat ends, his incredible vision obscured by the incredibly thick fog around them. The fog seems alive, twisting and turning between Koln and the old priest, actually making up the old priest's beard. It is almost as if the old man's face is appearing from the fog, but being rational, Koln deduces that it is merely his sight playing tricks on him.

"Before I show you the exit, there is something I must tell you..." The old man weakly speaks. He opens his mouth one more time, and what sounds like a radio static follows, echoing and booming out of the old man's mouth.The sound is too much and fills Koln's heart with an intense gripping sense of dread, but mutters, "If this be God's Will..." before shutting his eyes...

And opening them again, Koln is drawn to the puddle in the alley outside of the club, having just escaped Mindy, watching what appears to be a small piece of wood in the middle of it. He is soon startled however by the sound of an angry primal growl. Koln lifts his head up to the noise only to come face to maw with what Koln assumes to be a snarling dog, but as his senses slowly come back to him  he notices that this canine's body has a number of feline features. Slowly Koln moves his hand to his coat for his gun, but his expression soon changes as the beast stops growling. 
"Oh, I forgot, I know... don't you recognize me?" Koln implores of the beast whom merely resumes growling, snapping at him, and runs off down the alley to join with a pack of animals similar to this particular one in appearance. Angry, Koln stands and shouts down at the wild pack, as if they could understand, "Fine, leave me! I will hunt down every one of you, and then you will be sorry. It is in my blood to watch you all die!".[/sblock]

Koln's eyes open once again, as he looks up at the underside of the familiar dorm mattress. He turns over, coiling his own arms around his chest in self-loathing, anger and depression, but most of all frustration at his inability to remember why. 

Composing himself, he pokes his head out from under the bed, looking around at who's awake.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's eyes open once again, as he looks up at the underside of the familiar dorm mattress. He turns over, coiling his own arms around his chest in self-loathing, anger and depression, but most of all frustration at his inability to remember why.
> 
> Composing himself, he pokes his head out from under the bed, looking around at who's awake.




It appears that noone is awake yet. Clover and Ruby are cuddling in the bed above as usual.

Koln
[sblock]
You hear Pumpkin whisper "Blood, blood, the power is in the blood..." from her cage. Socrates wakes up soon after you and laughs as he jumps into your pocket.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

[sblock]
_Mindy lay, almost lifeless, in Koln's gentle arms. It looked like she was sleeping. But her pale skin said otherwise. Her cold, white flesh. Clover felt helpless when looking at her. All she could think was a mantra, 'What have I done? What have I done?' over and over again. But that was not for now. What was for now was what she had to do to temporarily fix the situation. No turning back. Mindy was blood bound. And she was Clover's responsibility.
"She's lost a lot of blood." Clover wasn't sure who said it. But they were right. And she knew what she had to do.
Huddled in the alleyway like three children inspecting a dead cat, Clover, Koln, and Ruby crowded around the mortal's form. Clover shook. She tried not to think about what she had to do.
Lifting her wrist up, she inspected her own veined flesh for one moment before biting down. Hard. Blood sprang forth from her core for the second time in two nights, and she once again wondered if she would be able to bring herself to stop. She was not a fountain of youth, but one of life. And she said this over and over again in her mind as she made one more easy bite on her wrist and pressed it to Mindy's slightly agape mouth, whispering fervently, "Live!"
Nothing.
No good.
She needed more.
Clover brought her wrist to her mouth again and bit down._
[/sblock]

"Ouch!"
Clover felt a pain in her wrist and a lump in her throat. Blood had begun to seep down and clot, and she hastily whipped her arm out of her mouth and wrapped the bleeding appendage in a bed sheet. 
It was early. She could just barely see the last faint traces of daylight beyond the heavily shaded windows.
She sighed at her dream and how stupidly she had bit herself and got up to nurse the would.
She was just returning from the bathroom with a fresh bandage over the patch of what was once skin, and she was just sitting down to her desk to check her email, when she heard a rustling from under the mattress. 
Koln popped his head out, and Clover smiled at him a little sheepishly, hoping he didn't see the bandage, "Good evening, Father. Good rest?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> [sblock]
> She was just returning from the bathroom with a fresh bandage over the patch of what was once skin, and she was just sitting down to her desk to check her email, when she heard a rustling from under the mattress.
> Koln popped his head out, and Clover smiled at him a little sheepishly, hoping he didn't see the bandage, "Good evening, Father. Good rest?"




Father Koln rolls out from under the bed and stretches. He smirks at her question, noticing her newly bandaged arm, "I guess you can say I slept about as well as you. By the way, Pumpkin has quite the singing voice. Er.. nicely done last night, handling our business in the bank, and keeping composed when fighting that villain. I know you have probably thought about leaving us all... but we would truly be lost without you, you know that. I also wanted to apologize earlier... about threatening to kill you. What I meant was that..." Koln struggles with his own words to say what he has to, and stammers, "well... nevermind what I meant.  It's not time to die yet." 

Koln tries to smile reassuringly at Clover then sits down on the bed, looking down at Ruby. His intention was a mere glance, and was going to resume talking to Clover, but instead he sits virtually frozen. He moves his hand to her cheek, but retracts it quickly, not wanting to wake her. He prays that the illusion in her slumber is far more pleasant than the reality waiting for her.


----------



## izillama

Clover felt sudden discomfort at seeing THAT look on Koln's face again. And try as she might, she just couldn't keep her lips from pressing together sourly. In shame, she stood suddenly and turned towards the door, managing to stammer, "Um... well... no hard feelings. I... I think I'll go check on Mindy. See how she's doing. I'll be back shortly."
And out the door she went. 
She was happy to be away from that room.
'Well, I suppose I might as well actually check on Mindy, now that I said I would...'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover felt sudden discomfort at seeing THAT look on Koln's face again. And try as she might, she just couldn't keep her lips from pressing together sourly. In shame, she stood suddenly and turned towards the door, managing to stammer, "Um... well... no hard feelings. I... I think I'll go check on Mindy. See how she's doing. I'll be back shortly."
> And out the door she went.
> She was happy to be away from that room.
> 'Well, I suppose I might as well actually check on Mindy, now that I said I would...'




Clover leaves the room. Ruby has just started waking up and Koln is consulting Socrates on what they should do next. Ruby feels hungry. 

Clover 
[sblock]
You go to Mindy's room to find the door propped open slightly. Mindy would do this commonly, especially when taking a shower. You knock and push the door in to find the room empty. You decide to wait a little while to see if Mindy comes back and sure enough, after about 5 minutes she returns. At first she's startled when she sees you sitting in the room but she smiles at you and closes the door behind her. She's wrapped in a towel and carrying her bathroom supplies in a basket. 

She puts her stuff down and says "You can stay there Angie, I'll just need a moment." Before you can say anything Mindy drops her towel with her back facing you but completely naked. This isn't the first time Mindy has done this and you and you think you would be used to it by now. You look away quickly but your curiosity gets the best of you. She was stabbed in the back...right? You glance over at Mindy who hasn't put her shirt on yet and look at her back, there isn't even a scratch left there. In fact, you would never know she was close to death at all last night from looking at her now. You assume that Mindy has gained some of your regenerating abilities from feeding on your blood.

Mindy finishes changing into pajama pants and a t-shirt and turns to face you. "I'm glad ya came Angie, I was gonna go down and see you myself but I wasn't sure what to say... you saved me last night...you fed me your blood..."
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Ruby has just started waking up and Koln is consulting Socrates on what they should do next. Ruby feels hungry.



Ruby stretches her arms out and growls a little to herself from the hunger pains in her throat. "Good evening Koln, how was your slumber?" she asked, a little more cheerfully while rubbing her eyes. "It seems I have a dreamless night afterall, that fight has drained me so." She places her hand over his in a warm greeting. She then looks over the other side of the bed. "Where's Clover?"


----------



## izillama

Mindy finishes changing into pajama pants and a t-shirt and turns to face you. "I'm glad ya came Angie, I was gonna go down and see you myself but I wasn't sure what to say... you saved me last night...you fed me your blood..."

Clover lowered her head in shame at this. From her perch on Mindy's bed, she raised her eyes just enough to meet the other girl's, "I'm sorry, Mindy. I... well, I never would have done any of this to you if I had thought any true harm would have come to you! I don't even know who that guy was. He was a hunter that wanted to destroy Koln, Ruby, and myself, but I don't know why he singled you out. I'm... I'm just really _sorry_."
After a moment, though, she managed to crack a smile, "Though, I'm glad that you're fine. Have you looked at your back yet? You're still ok."
After another moment, Clover finally stood and breathed a sweet sigh, as though the whole situation was now water under the bridge. She smiled, a mask of composure, "Say, Mindy? I know you've already changed, but could you do me a favor? I mean, really. Only if you want to. I've lost a bit of blood in the past two days and I'm a little hungry. How would you like to catch me... a _bite_ to eat?" She winked, trying to reassure Mindy that she wouldn't mean a victim any harm.
'Mindy knows lots of guys! Surely she has some... um... "on call" and close by? Maybe even someone my type?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover lowered her head in shame at this. From her perch on Mindy's bed, she raised her eyes just enough to meet the other girl's, "I'm sorry, Mindy. I... well, I never would have done any of this to you if I had thought any true harm would have come to you! I don't even know who that guy was. He was a hunter that wanted to destroy Koln, Ruby, and myself, but I don't know why he singled you out. I'm... I'm just really _sorry_."
> After a moment, though, she managed to crack a smile, "Though, I'm glad that you're fine. Have you looked at your back yet? You're still ok."
> After another moment, Clover finally stood and breathed a sweet sigh, as though the whole situation was now water under the bridge. She smiled, a mask of composure, "Say, Mindy? I know you've already changed, but could you do me a favor? I mean, really. Only if you want to. I've lost a bit of blood in the past two days and I'm a little hungry. How would you like to catch me... a _bite_ to eat?" She winked, trying to reassure Mindy that she wouldn't mean a victim any harm.
> 'Mindy knows lots of guys! Surely she has some... um... "on call" and close by? Maybe even someone my type?'




Mindy frowns at Clover's request "You mean like...yer gonna drink their blood? Hmm...I dunno how I feel about doing that to my friends...heh. Ya know, maybe we can go to a party or a bar sometime. I'm always getting hit on by these sketchy guys! I wouldn't mind much if they lost some blood!" Mindy laughs but Clover can tell that she seems a little freaked out still.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stretches her arms out and growls a little to herself from the hunger pains in her throat. "Good evening Koln, how was your slumber?" she asked, a little more cheerfully while rubbing her eyes. "It seems I have a dreamless night afterall, that fight has drained me so." She places her hand over his in a warm greeting. She then looks over the other side of the bed. "Where's Clover?"




Koln smiles warmly down at Ruby as his hands hold her's. "A dreamless night? I envy you... my entire existence lately feels mostly like one terrible twisted dreamscape, and I hate to admit that I too feel drained from last night. No matter how much blood I shed it is never enough it seems... Oh, Clover? She's right behind m-" Koln turns, facing the empty computer desk, "Hm, it would seem that our friend has turned invisible! I did not know that vampires could do that, she must show me. There is so much I am learning about the undead lately, oh if only I could somehow give a lecture on hunting the supernatural back home."


----------



## izillama

"You mean like...yer gonna drink their blood? Hmm...I dunno how I feel about doing that to my friends...heh. Ya know, maybe we can go to a party or a bar sometime. I'm always getting hit on by these sketchy guys! I wouldn't mind much if they lost some blood!"

Clover smiled and laughed along with Mindy, as though humoring a child. "That's right, Mindy. I'm going to drink their blood. Just as you drink mine. But perhaps you're right. I don't know if you'd be able to look your friends in the face after that. Maybe a party sometime, then."
She stood now and stretched, "Well anyway, Mindy, I'm glad you're ok. And thanks for your help yesterday. Literally, we couldn't have done it without you."
Clover smiled reassuringly and turned to leave, "So get some rest. The night is still young." 
At this point, she left the room and headed back to her basement dorm, 'I hope that Koln and Ruby have... gotten it out of their systems by now. I wonder if Ruby's awake yet? They're probably both hungry too, after last night. Maybe we can squeeze in a snack time tonight before going to see Edward?'
She keyed into her room and braced herself for whatever might meet her...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby giggles as Koln searches for the invisible Clover. She sees Clover now entering the room. "Hey there, see Koln she's not invisible silly," Ruby says still giggling. She now sits up from the bed and combs her hair with her fingers. "So how was your slumber Clover? Ready for our next adventure?" she says, now stretching her limbs in anticipation. "I guess we really should report back to Edward but..." she starts as she lightly touches her burning throat. "It seems we need more sustenance before our journey."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby giggles as Koln searches for the invisible Clover. She sees Clover now entering the room. "Hey there, see Koln she's not invisible silly," Ruby says still giggling. She now sits up from the bed and combs her hair with her fingers. "So how was your slumber Clover? Ready for our next adventure?" she says, now stretching her limbs in anticipation. "I guess we really should report back to Edward but..." she starts as she lightly touches her burning throat. "It seems we need more sustenance before our journey."




"Oh.. er right, I knew she hadn't turned invisible. I was uh.. merely testing you, Ruby, well done!" Koln smiles, assuring himself that what he said makes total sense.
"I agree with Ruby, Clover. That last fight took a lot out of me... God hates me for it, but I need to shed blood again. I blame that terrible hunter though, if only he didn't attack us I would not need to feed again this night.  I really have no idea what the hell that guy was trying to do, hunting vampires at night. Any hunter who has the smallest bit of common sense hunts during the day. The night is for coffee drinking, intel gathering, and praying, oh and sleep if one dares. That reminds me... Clover, Mindy would do anything you said, right? Maybe there is something to this ghoul thing afterall..."


----------



## izillama

Clover shook her head, "No, she won't do _anything_. I think she can still think for herself, but deep down she knows she needs me. It's like... she's _drugged _or something. But I asked her to set me up with a guy tonight to... um... you know. _Feed_ off of. And she refused. But that's fine. I'd rather her still have a brain and be able to check herself. But you know, thinking back on what you just said, the hunter thing _was_ kind of odd. You're right. He should have attacked during the day. And attacking the one human in our group? Very strange. I don't know, I might just be grasping at air here. But, is there any chance you think _he_ might have been manipulated? He was acting kind of weird, alright. What if he was like Mindy: just someone's puppet?"


----------



## izillama

*sigh. Ok. I'll drive...*

Clover was instantly met by the blank stares of Koln and Ruby. 'Ok. Nevermind. We're all too hungry to be talking like this.'
She rolled her eyes, changing the topic after a moment of awkward silence, "Well now, I'm famished! Shall we get a bite to eat before going off to see Edward? Yeah, you both look hungry. Ok, boys and girls, let's go!"
She grabbed their hands and dragged them out the door and onto their next adventure!

*yay team Ventrue. Taking charge, as usual *


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> *sigh. Ok. I'll drive...*
> 
> Clover was instantly met by the blank stares of Koln and Ruby. 'Ok. Nevermind. We're all too hungry to be talking like this.'
> She rolled her eyes, changing the topic after a moment of awkward silence, "Well now, I'm famished! Shall we get a bite to eat before going off to see Edward? Yeah, you both look hungry. Ok, boys and girls, let's go!"
> She grabbed their hands and dragged them out the door and onto their next adventure!
> 
> *yay team Ventrue. Taking charge, as usual *




Just a side not but:

1) Clover has Biology class from 7-10 on Tuesdays if she decides she wants to go.

2) Ruby's dress should have arrived by now but Clover would have to send Mindy to get it. There is an email that she received a package.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> *sigh. Ok. I'll drive...*
> 
> Clover was instantly met by the blank stares of Koln and Ruby. 'Ok. Nevermind. We're all too hungry to be talking like this.'
> She rolled her eyes, changing the topic after a moment of awkward silence, "Well now, I'm famished! Shall we get a bite to eat before going off to see Edward? Yeah, you both look hungry. Ok, boys and girls, let's go!"
> She grabbed their hands and dragged them out the door and onto their next adventure!
> 
> *yay team Ventrue. Taking charge, as usual *




As Koln is pulled out of the dorm by Clover he nods, “Yeah, good plan Clover. After last night I sorely need more… nourishment. I just pray for the night when I will no longer need, but be satisfied. It will never happen, I know, but praying in vain is a habit I acquired as a human that I doubt I will ever free myself from. By the way, what you said made a lot of sense, that hunter must have been a pawn. He willingly attacked three vampires at night… he obviously did not care for his own safety. He also knew my name… I am sorry… I might have put all of you in more danger.”


----------



## izillama

“Yeah, good plan Clover. After last night I sorely need more… nourishment. I just pray for the night when I will no longer need, but be satisfied. It will never happen,..."
'Hm...'
"...lot of sense, that hunter must have been a pawn. He willingly attacked three vampires at night…"
'Right, I have bio tonight.'
"...I might have put all of you in more danger.”
'Probably should go to class and at least check in. Maybe it'll be a short one tonight...'
"Hey guys? I totally forgot. I have class tonight! Do you guys want to go on without me for now? Or you can join me, if you want. I plan on slipping out early."

(total disconnect, lol)


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> “Yeah, good plan Clover. After last night I sorely need more… nourishment. I just pray for the night when I will no longer need, but be satisfied. It will never happen,..."
> 'Hm...'
> "...lot of sense, that hunter must have been a pawn. He willingly attacked three vampires at night…"
> 'Right, I have bio tonight.'
> "...I might have put all of you in more danger.”
> 'Probably should go to class and at least check in. Maybe it'll be a short one tonight...'
> "Hey guys? I totally forgot. I have class tonight! Do you guys want to go on without me for now? Or you can join me, if you want. I plan on slipping out early."
> 
> (total disconnect, lol)



Ruby places a hand under her chin in thought. "Sure, we could get something real quick and you could meet us there," she said after thinking for a little bit. "Why don't we meet at the Diocese and then we could venture into Broadstreet to report to Edward, I guess," she said reluctantly. 'Why am I not liking this whole authority thing. My entire being is sickened by obeying this Prince..' she thought, trying to soften her frown peeking though.
"Well then, shall once again Koln?" she said trying to act up in spirits again.
"Have fun in class Clover"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby places a hand under her chin in thought. "Sure, we could get something real quick and you could meet us there," she said after thinking for a little bit. "Why don't we meet at the Diocese and then we could venture into Broadstreet to report to Edward, I guess," she said reluctantly. 'Why am I not liking this whole authority thing. My entire being is sickened by obeying this Prince..' she thought, trying to soften her frown peeking though.
> "Well then, shall once again Koln?" she said trying to act up in spirits again.
> "Have fun in class Clover"




"Since when did you have class, Clover? Bio is it, as in biology? Oh, having graduated from a prestigious academy when I was only 18, I am sure there is much I could teach you about science. As a student I was quite the intelligent pupil, I excelled in all the important subjects: marskmanship, martial arts and, most of all, Catechism.  Indeed, do not be shy to pick my brain for advice about your studies. Enjoy your class, but be on guard.  In our modern times it seems the Devil has chosen to hide under the veil of science to seduce wayward minds. If anything seems wrong, get out of there immediately. I pray it goes well, and we will meet at the 24th Diocese."
Letting go of Clover's hand he escorts Ruby to the shuttle, waiting for the familiar bus to arrive. "You know Ruby, I absolutely hate Edward, and know God loathes me for acting as his pawn. If given the opportunity, I would slay the bastard in the most painful way possible. A vampire of that level... who knows how many souls he's ruined? For now though you have my promise I will be on my best behavior, I understand we are in no position to make enemies... but God will make sure Divine justice will come in the end."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round...*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Since when did you have class, Clover? Bio is it, as in biology? Oh, having graduated from a prestigious academy when I was only 18, I am sure there is much I could teach you about science. As a student I was quite the intelligent pupil, I excelled in all the important subjects: marskmanship, martial arts and, most of all, Catechism.  Indeed, do not be shy to pick my brain for advice about your studies. Enjoy your class, but be on guard.  In our modern times it seems the Devil has chosen to hide under the veil of science to seduce wayward minds. If anything seems wrong, get out of there immediately. I pray it goes well, and we will meet at the 24th Diocese."
> Letting go of Clover's hand he escorts Ruby to the shuttle, waiting for the familiar bus to arrive. "You know Ruby, I absolutely hate Edward, and know God loathes me for acting as his pawn. If given the opportunity, I would slay the bastard in the most painful way possible. A vampire of that level... who knows how many souls he's ruined? For now though you have my promise I will be on my best behavior, I understand we are in no position to make enemies... but God will make sure Divine justice will come in the end."




Yay direction...the game moves again!

Clover goes to class. Luckily, her Biology class is a lecture hall and as usual her professor wouldn't know if she was there or not really. She sits amongst the large crowd of half asleep students and listens to the professor go over a lesson on antibodies in the blood stream (real exciting stuff I assure you).

Meanwhile, Koln and Ruby take the bus over to the 24th Diocese. The bus ride is uneventful and Koln stares out the window as images of Edward burning at the stake go through his twisted mind. The two of you arrive at the club at about 7:30. Upon entering you see that there is a moderate amount of people inside, enough to blend in at least. Bill must have the night off because there is another bartender behind the bar.

Make a search check for yummies!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby seemed a little more at ease knowing there was a crowd to blend herself in without feeling awkward. She slinks over to the dance floor with a shimmer in her eye. She is on the prowl for a meal...

1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2265134/">1d20+5=20</a>


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby seemed a little more at ease knowing there was a crowd to blend herself in without feeling awkward. She slinks over to the dance floor with a shimmer in her eye. She is on the prowl for a meal...
> 
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2265134/">1d20+5=20</a>




"Heh, I think I say this every night... 'sinners in the hands of an angry God', eh Ruby? Er... Ruby?" Koln turns, finding that Ruby has left his side and is now amongst the sinners, glaring at those twisted souls with the eyes of a hunter. 

Looking down into his coat pocket, Koln whispers to Socrates,"Sometimes my friend... sometimes, I hate everybody... I hate everybody but you... let's find my dinner..."


Koln searches, using his heightened vampiric senses.
1d20+8+2 → [15,8,2] = (25) 
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

> Clover goes to class. Luckily, her Biology class is a lecture hall and as usual her professor wouldn't know if she was there or not really. She sits amongst the large crowd of half asleep students and listens to the professor go over a lesson on antibodies in the blood stream (real exciting stuff I assure you).




[sblock=Biology Class]"Blood... blah blah blah... Antibodies... blah blah... Blood type... blah blah blah... Blood stream..."
Clover nodded in unison with the class as her professor made yet another fascinating point about antibodies. She sat about ten rows up in the lecture hall and, though listening _oh so_ intently to the lecture, was amusing herself with watching the screens of her classmates' computers in front of her. 
Facebook...
AOL Instant Messager...
EBay...
Porn...
World of Warcraft...
It was like there was some invisible thread between all of them, cuing them in to when to respond, nod, look up. However, no one really paid attention. Come on, it was freshman year in college. Plenty of time to make mistakes!
Clover sighed and laid her chin on her fist. She was making a real, conscious effort to remember to breathe this time. But it wasn't easy. It would be so simple to just go into vampire sleep mode for a while. However, she tried! She really tried!
"...will examine the effects of antibodies on blood of opposite types. This is why it is so important to correctly identify blood types during infusion..."
Clover's eyes suddenly lit up as she saw her professor hold up a wooden rack filled with six vials of beautiful, red blood. She heard her stomach groan in desire and hoped that the people around her didn't hear.
Her professor appoached a digital microscope which was attached to a projector and began to show them their next lab: Putting blood on slides and watching it attack antibodies. She watched it drip sensuously from the vials like honey from a spoon and couldn't help running her tongue over her teeth as it splattered over the slide. From her seat ten rows up, the blood smelled stale and clinical. But she was certain--she was sure!--that later, when she fed, the blood would not be so abhorrent. 
Clover suddenly heard a snap and looked down to see the barrel of her pen cracked in half. She had squeezed it so tightly while in the rapture of anticipation. 
No, she could wait no longer!
Rising quietly, she slipped out the back door of the lecture hall and into the night. [/sblock]

After a quick trek across campus, Clover stepped up onto the shuttle, nodding to the driver who was getting much too used to seeing her and her friends. She walked down the aisle and sat quickly at the back of the bus as it began to move. Staring out the window, she saw her moon pale face over and over again in the reflection of the streetlights. 
She was hungry.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby seemed a little more at ease knowing there was a crowd to blend herself in without feeling awkward. She slinks over to the dance floor with a shimmer in her eye. She is on the prowl for a meal...
> 
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2265134/">1d20+5=20</a>






Strider_Koln said:


> "Heh, I think I say this every night... 'sinners in the hands of an angry God', eh Ruby? Er... Ruby?" Koln turns, finding that Ruby has left his side and is now amongst the sinners, glaring at those twisted souls with the eyes of a hunter.
> 
> Looking down into his coat pocket, Koln whispers to Socrates,"Sometimes my friend... sometimes, I hate everybody... I hate everybody but you... let's find my dinner..."
> 
> 
> Koln searches, using his heightened vampiric senses.
> 1d20+8+2 → [15,8,2] = (25)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby
[sblock]
You find a small group of boys hanging out on the side of the dance floor. This seems like easy pickin's for you.
[/sblock]

Koln
[sblock]
While looking around the club you think you see a familiar face. A girl that you are quite sure you saw hanging out with Tony when you met with him. This girl isn't Candy, but you can be sure that she would be a good source of blood considering the company that Tony kept.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> While looking around the club you think you see a familiar face. A girl that you are quite sure you saw hanging out with Tony when you met with him. This girl isn't Candy, but you can be sure that she would be a good source of blood considering the company that Tony kept.
> [/sblock]




Koln sighs and casually approaches the familiar face. "Hello there, it is great to see you again. I have some rather pressing matters I need to discuss with you concerning our friend Tony. That notwithstanding, I also would greatly value your friendly company. Shall we go someplace more secluded where these delicate matters may be handled more appropriately?" Koln asks, not sure if she will recognize him. If she doesn't, he is ready for 'Plan B,' which would be to forcefully lift her up onto his shoulder and carry her out of the club.

Either way, he knows what he has to do...


----------



## izillama

'Hm... this ride is taking longer than usual.'
Clover had been on the shuttle for what seemed like an abnormal amount of time so far. Maybe it was the slow progression of people who kept insisting on getting on and off. Or maybe it was that detour back on Main Street? Either way, she was beginning to get impatient. 
At the tenth red light in a row, she finally had it. Come on, she could walk faster than this! Koln and Ruby surely weren't getting on well without her. What would they do without the gentle guidance of their fearless leader?
Reaching up, she pulled the stop cord and the driver slowed down and chugged to a halt next to the sidewalk. Apprehensive, yet happy to be moving and going forward again, she left the shuttle and proceeded to pull out her cell phone for GPS directions. It was a nice night--for November--and it was good to be able to get a solitary walk in. To Clover, it seemed like she was never really alone any more. Koln and Ruby were always a--sometimes annoying--constant.
Finding the way on her phone, she began walking. Hey, maybe she would even be able to pick up a snack along the way and save herself the trouble of waiting until she got to the club?

Walking along. Minding my own business. Do I spot any snacks?
1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby smirks as she sees the boys waiting along the sidelines, perhaps waiting for their own luck. 'This will be easy' she thinks as her eyes narrow seductively. She gracefully slinks across the floor until she approaches them directly. She twists her hair in a flirtatious fashion. "Hey there.. Anyone wanna dance?" she says giving her eyelashes a quick flutter.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smirks as she sees the boys waiting along the sidelines, perhaps waiting for their own luck. 'This will be easy' she thinks as her eyes narrow seductively. She gracefully slinks across the floor until she approaches them directly. She twists her hair in a flirtatious fashion. "Hey there.. Anyone wanna dance?" she says giving her eyelashes a quick flutter.




The boys look at Ruby and they seem rather confused. They whisper amongst themselves and finally one of them comes forward. "Hey...you're a pretty girl and all but I have to ask. What's with the outfit? Wasn't Halloween last week?" 

The other boys laugh and leave Ruby with the one boy who came forward. "She's all yours Kyle!" one of them says as he pats Kyle on the back and walks away.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs and casually approaches the familiar face. "Hello there, it is great to see you again. I have some rather pressing matters I need to discuss with you concerning our friend Tony. That notwithstanding, I also would greatly value your friendly company. Shall we go someplace more secluded where these delicate matters may be handled more appropriately?" Koln asks, not sure if she will recognize him. If she doesn't, he is ready for 'Plan B,' which would be to forcefully lift her up onto his shoulder and carry her out of the club.
> 
> Either way, he knows what he has to do...




The girl says "Again? I don't think I recognize you. Who are you again? And how do you know Tony?"

Go ahead and carry her on your shoulder


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> Finding the way on her phone, she began walking. Hey, maybe she would even be able to pick up a snack along the way and save herself the trouble of waiting until she got to the club?
> 
> Walking along. Minding my own business. Do I spot any snacks?
> 1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)




Clover wanders the streets making her way to the club. She is almost there, she can hear the soft thumps of music playing from the 24th Diocese when she sees a man in a business suit walking down the street in her direction. She can't really see his face but he is definitely no older than his late 20's, she can assume that he is most likely just on his way home from a late night at the office. He's carrying a black brief case with him.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The boys look at Ruby and they seem rather confused. They whisper amongst themselves and finally one of them comes forward. "Hey...you're a pretty girl and all but I have to ask. What's with the outfit? Wasn't Halloween last week?"
> 
> The other boys laugh and leave Ruby with the one boy who came forward. "She's all yours Kyle!" one of them says as he pats Kyle on the back and walks away.



T.T aww Ruby tried not to wrinkle her nose up in anger towards the other boys who chided her. She had to think fast to make sure Kyle wouldn't join them in a hurry. Her throat burned in hunger once again. She didn't want to have to result to such measures but she was so darn hungry. She kept her eyes locked on his as she moved in closer. She whispered in his ear. "You know... I think its kind of fun to 'play' dress up once in a while, its really fun.. I can be whatever you 'want' me to be. Even sooner..." she started as she unbuttoned one button off her collar swiftly ".. as you think"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The girl says "Again? I don't think I recognize you. Who are you again? And how do you know Tony?"
> 
> Go ahead and carry her on your shoulder




I thought Tony only had two girls, Candy and... this one, whom Koln had already fed off of... ok, it seems that Koln doesn't leave much of an impression, that's a good thing.


"Tony and Candy are casual friends of mine, but I am worried about Tony whom has not been seen for some time now. My name you ask? Well..." At the moment, he is unsure if he can trust this one. She might know more than she lets on, or had something to do with Tony's disappearance. She might even be in league with the pro-vampire propaganda conspiracy. He realizes the necessity of a false-name, something that is foreign and would be difficult to remember, especially pronounced under Koln's deep accent, "Ah, I am Solomon LesMisere," he rattled off quickly and continues "Now as I said, my friend Tony has disappeared and was wondering if you knew anything about it... Indeed, you may have something I truly need..." Koln says as his tone slightly changes and darkens and his eyes lock onto her's.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover wanders the streets making her way to the club. She is almost there, she can hear the soft thumps of music playing from the 24th Diocese when she sees a man in a business suit walking down the street in her direction. She can't really see his face but he is definitely no older than his late 20's, she can assume that he is most likely just on his way home from a late night at the office. He's carrying a black brief case with him.




'Well, _hello_ mister tall, dark, and handsome!'
Clover felt her heart begin to flutter in anticipation at the well-groomed man coming her way. His tidy, businesslike demeanor was certainly doing _something_ for her senses, and she found herself instantly drawn to him. Already, she felt like she could taste his blood on her tongue. Perhaps the refined vintage of iron mixed with a touch of brandy--perhaps meant to take the edge off of the stress of his prestigious job?
As he neared her, she instantly fell into character and relaxed her face muscles into a mask of worry. Innocent. Helpless. Lost. As he approached, she shuffled towards him and stumbled into his path as though he were the only one she could turn to in this cruel, dark, unforgiving world. 
Her lip quivered, "Excuse me, sir. But could you please help me? I'm so terribly lost!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> I thought Tony only had two girls, Candy and... this one, whom Koln had already fed off of... ok, it seems that Koln doesn't leave much of an impression, that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> "Tony and Candy are casual friends of mine, but I am worried about Tony whom has not been seen for some time now. My name you ask? Well..." At the moment, he is unsure if he can trust this one. She might know more than she lets on, or had something to do with Tony's disappearance. She might even be in league with the pro-vampire propaganda conspiracy. He realizes the necessity of a false-name, something that is foreign and would be difficult to remember, especially pronounced under Koln's deep accent, "Ah, I am Solomon LesMisere," he rattled off quickly and continues "Now as I said, my friend Tony has disappeared and was wondering if you knew anything about it... Indeed, you may have something I truly need..." Koln says as his tone slightly changes and darkens and his eyes lock onto her's.




Yes, this is Sarah. She doesn't seem to remember you.

"Solomon? That's a rather unique name. I'm Sarah. I did know Tony, I haven't seen him in quite some time. I really don't know what happened to him...what do you mean...need? If you know Tony then are you just like him? Can you give me the same pleasure as him?" Sarah locks on to Koln's cold gaze.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> T.T aww Ruby tried not to wrinkle her nose up in anger towards the other boys who chided her. She had to think fast to make sure Kyle wouldn't join them in a hurry. Her throat burned in hunger once again. She didn't want to have to result to such measures but she was so darn hungry. She kept her eyes locked on his as she moved in closer. She whispered in his ear. "You know... I think its kind of fun to 'play' dress up once in a while, its really fun.. I can be whatever you 'want' me to be. Even sooner..." she started as she unbuttoned one button off her collar swiftly ".. as you think"




Kyle looks a little nervous and starts to blush a little. Especially when Ruby starts unbuttoning her dress. Ruby can feel the heat of his blood rushing to his face and turning his cheeks a bright pink. His eyes looking down at her unbuttoned collar. "I'm sorry if I insulted you back there...don't mind my friends, I'm sure you're an amazing girl...umm..." 

Kyle seems like he is at a loss of words as to what to do next. He does seem rather interested in Ruby's advances though.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> 'Well, _hello_ mister tall, dark, and handsome!'
> Clover felt her heart begin to flutter in anticipation at the well-groomed man coming her way. His tidy, businesslike demeanor was certainly doing _something_ for her senses, and she found herself instantly drawn to him. Already, she felt like she could taste his blood on her tongue. Perhaps the refined vintage of iron mixed with a touch of brandy--perhaps meant to take the edge off of the stress of his prestigious job?
> As he neared her, she instantly fell into character and relaxed her face muscles into a mask of worry. Innocent. Helpless. Lost. As he approached, she shuffled towards him and stumbled into his path as though he were the only one she could turn to in this cruel, dark, unforgiving world.
> Her lip quivered, "Excuse me, sir. But could you please help me? I'm so terribly lost!"




The man looks up from the ground he was staring at as he was moving forward. He looks at Clover's puppy-dog face as she says "Excuse me, sir. But could you please help me? I'm so terribly lost!"

The man is rather hansom and would certainly fit the bill as far as satisfying Clover's need for sexy men. He answers "Why certainly? Where are trying to go?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kyle looks a little nervous and starts to blush a little. Especially when Ruby starts unbuttoning her dress. Ruby can feel the heat of his blood rushing to his face and turning his cheeks a bright pink. His eyes looking down at her unbuttoned collar. "I'm sorry if I insulted you back there...don't mind my friends, I'm sure you're an amazing girl...umm..."
> 
> Kyle seems like he is at a loss of words as to what to do next. He does seem rather interested in Ruby's advances though.



Once she felt the temperature of Kyle's blood rising, a low purr rested in the base of Ruby's throat in anticipation. She had to lead him more. She stroked the bottom of his chin. "why thank you, i'm Scarlet, it's a pleasure.. to meet you," she said somewhat more coy to combat against his nervousness. She then gently reached for his hand and lead him to the dancefloor. "Here lets loosen up and have a little fun first," she said with a smile.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yes, this is Sarah. She doesn't seem to remember you.
> 
> "Solomon? That's a rather unique name. I'm Sarah. I did know Tony, I haven't seen him in quite some time. I really don't know what happened to him...what do you mean...need? If you know Tony then are you just like him? Can you give me the same pleasure as him?" Sarah locks on to Koln's cold gaze.





Koln: "....ouch. My pride..."


As Koln looks at her expression, he studies her temperament.
Sense motive
 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16) 


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2267498/


"Yes, Solomon, a rather funny story, had a Puritan Father and French Catholic mother, er I will entertain you with it another time. The abridged version was that, like in the story I was to be split in half between my two parents, 'Solomon' my dirty heretical Puritan side, and LesMisere my Catholic French side... anyway." Koln smiles, showing her his razor-sharp fangs, resting a cold hand on her shoulder, "Do not be afraid, if you are I will only drag you kicking and screaming, and in the end you will thank me. Now, Sarah, kindly show me the darkest closest corner where I may give you a fleeting moment of bloody providence; where no one, save the Devil himself, will be able to hear you scream in ecstasy." Koln says with an  evil grin, again making clear his vampiric intentions.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kyle looks a little nervous and starts to blush a little. Especially when Ruby starts unbuttoning her dress. Ruby can feel the heat of his blood rushing to his face and turning his cheeks a bright pink. His eyes looking down at her unbuttoned collar. "I'm sorry if I insulted you back there...don't mind my friends, I'm sure you're an amazing girl...umm..."
> 
> Kyle seems like he is at a loss of words as to what to do next. He does seem rather interested in Ruby's advances though.



Once she felt the temperature of Kyle's blood rising, a low purr rested in the base of Ruby's throat in anticipation. She had to lead him more. She stroked the bottom of his chin. "why thank you, i'm Scarlet, it's a pleasure.. to meet you," she said somewhat more coy to combat against his nervousness. She then gently reached for his hand and lead him to the dancefloor. "Here lets loosen up and have a little fun first," she said with a smile.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Once she felt the temperature of Kyle's blood rising, a low purr rested in the base of Ruby's throat in anticipation. She had to lead him more. She stroked the bottom of his chin. "why thank you, i'm Scarlet, it's a pleasure.. to meet you," she said somewhat more coy to combat against his nervousness. She then gently reached for his hand and lead him to the dancefloor. "Here lets loosen up and have a little fun first," she said with a smile.




Kyle follows Ruby onto the dance floor. "Nice to meet you Scarlet, I'm Kyle. I'm not that great a dancer you know." Ruby and Kyle dance rather clumsily but Kyle seems to be enjoying it and the two of you brush against each other every now and then giving Ruby a slight rush.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln: "....ouch. My pride..."
> 
> As Koln looks at her expression, he studies her temperament.
> Sense motive
> 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
> 
> "Yes, Solomon, a rather funny story, had a Puritan Father and French Catholic mother, er I will entertain you with it another time. The abridged version was that, like in the story I was to be split in half between my two parents, 'Solomon' my dirty heretical Puritan side, and LesMisere my Catholic French side... anyway." Koln smiles, showing her his razor-sharp fangs, resting a cold hand on her shoulder, "Do not be afraid, if you are I will only drag you kicking and screaming, and in the end you will thank me. Now, Sarah, kindly show me the darkest closest corner where I may give you a fleeting moment of bloody providence; where no one, save the Devil himself, will be able to hear you scream in ecstasy." Koln says with an  evil grin, again making clear his vampiric intentions.




Koln
[sblock]
You think she's telling the truth and that she's just one horny bch!
[/sblock]

Sarah says rather uncomfortably "Well...you're rather creepy. I don't know about this, I'm getting more of that 'Jack the Ripper' vibe from you than the romantic 'Edward from Twilight' feeling I got from Tony...."

It looks like Koln might have to persue this one a little more.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> The man looks up from the ground he was staring at as he was moving forward. He looks at Clover's puppy-dog face as she says "Excuse me, sir. But could you please help me? I'm so terribly lost!"
> 
> The man is rather hansom and would certainly fit the bill as far as satisfying Clover's need for sexy men. He answers "Why certainly? Where are trying to go?"




She felt her heart flutter again. Was she hungry or just attracted?
Clover smiled at the man as though she were relieved to have finally heard the first kind words spoken in hours, "I'm here on a field trip with my class. We were having dinner at the Mountainview a few hours ago. But when I got up to use the ladies' room and returned a few minutes later, everyone had left without me! I thought I could find my way back to the hotel, but I fear that I've only become more confused."
She drew a dramatic breath, as though holding back tears.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You think she's telling the truth and that she's just one horny bch!
> [/sblock]
> 
> Sarah says rather uncomfortably "Well...you're rather creepy. I don't know about this, I'm getting more of that 'Jack the Ripper' vibe from you than the romantic 'Edward from Twilight' feeling I got from Tony...."
> 
> It looks like Koln might have to persue this one a little more.




Ahh, c'mon! That was some hot stuff that Koln said! Straight out of my own little grey book of pick-up lines!


"Edward... 'Twilight'...? That is all a terrible lie. For vampires, there is no friendship, trust, nor love. Reality is a much darker tale of betrayal, paranoia and... lust. The difference is that in that diabolical lie, that "fantasy," 'Twilight,' satisfaction is there, along with completeness, wholeness, perfection.... I cannot give you that, nor will I lie and say that I can. However, what I can promise you is the exact same feeling Tony did give you, not satisfaction, but emptiness. After it is done you will be drained, begging for more. I am not Edward, I am not here to _love _you, if you want love seek God... I am a creature of the night, I am here, like Tony, to use, violate, corrupt, and discard you. It sounds awful, but I promise you will be damned happy I did."

As Koln speaks, his eyes lock onto her's. Here I want Koln to inflame his prey's passions. Please let me do that!


----------



## izillama

Mike, is this why you have trouble picking up women? Aww *pat pat* (I'm getting really awkward vibes right now...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Ahh, c'mon! That was some hot stuff that Koln said! Straight out of my own little grey book of pick-up lines!
> 
> 
> "Edward... 'Twilight'...? That is all a terrible lie. For vampires, there is no friendship, trust, nor love. Reality is a much darker tale of betrayal, paranoia and... lust. The difference is that in that diabolical lie, that "fantasy," 'Twilight,' satisfaction is there, along with happiness. I cannot give you that, nor will I lie and say that I can. However, what I can promise you is the exact same feeling Tony did give you, not satisfaction, but emptiness. After it is done you will be drained, begging for more. I am not Edward, I am not here to _love _you, if you want love seek God... I am a creature of the night, I am here, like Tony, to use, violate, corrupt, and discard you. It sounds awful, but I promise you will be damned happy I did."
> 
> As Koln speaks, his eyes lock onto her's. Here I want Koln to inflame his prey's passions. Please let me do that!




Koln
[sblock]
You can use the 'Passion' discipline for the first time ever. Here is the description:
*Benefit:* You can inflame or blunt existing emotions. Any creature within 60 ft. from you can be affected. The selected target must make a Will saving throw or become liable to your influence – you can then either improve its attitude towards someone present by two steps or worsen it by two steps. Passion can not alter an attitude of “indifferent” in any way. This is a
mind-affecting effect.
*Action:* Free
*Cost:* 0 Blood Points
*Duration:* The attitude normally remains changed until the beginning of your next turn, but if the affected creature had failed its save by ten or more, the effect lasts for 1d4 hours per point of your Charisma modifier.
[/sblock]

If this is what you want to do then Sarah will make a Will Save with a DC of 14.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You can use the 'Passion' discipline for the first time ever. Here is the description:
> *Benefit:* You can inflame or blunt existing emotions. Any creature within 60 ft. from you can be affected. The selected target must make a Will saving throw or become liable to your influence – you can then either improve its attitude towards someone present by two steps or worsen it by two steps. Passion can not alter an attitude of “indifferent” in any way. This is a
> mind-affecting effect.
> *Action:* Free
> *Cost:* 0 Blood Points
> *Duration:* The attitude normally remains changed until the beginning of your next turn, but if the affected creature had failed its save by ten or more, the effect lasts for 1d4 hours per point of your Charisma modifier.
> [/sblock]
> 
> If this is what you want to do then Sarah will make a Will Save with a DC of 14.




Yep, do it! Who can resist Koln's charm? NO ONE! ^^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Yep, do it! Who can resist Koln's charm? NO ONE! ^^




Sarah's Will Save
1d20+1 → [4,1] = (5) 


Koln uses the Discipline Passion on Sarah.

Sarah looks at Koln as if in a trance. "What was I thinking just now? You are...the perfect man for me....I just want to be dominated by you! We can always step inside one of the booths here, no one will bother us while you make me your slave for the night."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Kyle follows Ruby onto the dance floor. "Nice to meet you Scarlet, I'm Kyle. I'm not that great a dancer you know." Ruby and Kyle dance rather clumsily but Kyle seems to be enjoying it and the two of you brush against each other every now and then giving Ruby a slight rush.



Something inside Ruby's head started buzzing 'Stop playing with your FOOD!'
After a few more minutes, Ruby touches her forehead and feigns a little exhaustion. It helped that she was feeling uncomfortable anyway with her throat and head. She leaned over towards Kyle. "You know, I think i'm getting tired, why don't we sit at the private booths for a while.." She steered her body in the direction of the booths hoping his body would follow the direction.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln sighs, it seems he's getting nowhere. He thinks, 'Ok, I am getting no where with this one... what was it that those American kids in Clover's dorm would say to get girls... er... oh! I remember.'

"So... is that a mirror in your pants or is my ass in your face? Hmm... Hey baby, is that a rocket in your pants or are we going to the moon? No? k.. well.."

As Koln rattles off incorrect pickup lines he continues looking into her eyes, and then something seems to click.



Tale_Weaver said:


> Sarah's Will Save
> 1d20+1 → [4,1] = (5)
> 
> 
> Koln uses the Discipline Passion on Sarah.
> 
> Sarah looks at Koln as if in a trance. "What was I thinking just now? You are...the perfect man for me....I just want to be dominated by you! We can always step inside one of the booths here, no one will bother us while you make me your slave for the night."




"Oh.. er, right! Let's do that then. You know, I am French, you are in for a treat..." Koln grins evilly as they retreat into the nearest booth. This sinner knows nothing, nor is interested in being shown the light. All around her is treachery, madness, death, and she just continues living her meaningless existence. Tony disappears and she has no hint of remorse, no sadness, no fear. She needs to fear God once again... it is a lost cause though... He knows what the next best option is, deliver her corrupt worthless soul to the inferno in the method she would have chosen.

Koln shuts the door to the booth and as before she can get comfortable Koln seizes upon her. He tightly clenches her face, painfully moving  her head back as he viciously bites into her neck. It doesn't take much, the sinner has been violated so many times little force is needed. All Koln has to do is lean forward and let the sharpness of his fangs do the work as they pierce and slide into her flesh.

Uhm.. what do i roll again? i forget


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> She felt her heart flutter again. Was she hungry or just attracted?
> Clover smiled at the man as though she were relieved to have finally heard the first kind words spoken in hours, "I'm here on a field trip with my class. We were having dinner at the Mountainview a few hours ago. But when I got up to use the ladies' room and returned a few minutes later, everyone had left without me! I thought I could find my way back to the hotel, but I fear that I've only become more confused."
> She drew a dramatic breath, as though holding back tears.




"Well" the man says. "You are pretty far away from the Mountainview you know. It's about 2 miles that way." The man points behind you. "What hotel are you looking for? I think there might be a map on the side of the bus station just down the road from here near that night club. Perhaps we can take a look at it?" The man turns to lead Clover to the bus station by the 24th Diocese.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Something inside Ruby's head started buzzing 'Stop playing with your FOOD!'
> After a few more minutes, Ruby touches her forehead and feigns a little exhaustion. It helped that she was feeling uncomfortable anyway with her throat and head. She leaned over towards Kyle. "You know, I think i'm getting tired, why don't we sit at the private booths for a while.." She steered her body in the direction of the booths hoping his body would follow the direction.




"Okay..." Kyle says awkwardly as he follows Ruby into the booth. You both sit down on the couches.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Well" the man says. "You are pretty far away from the Mountainview you know. It's about 2 miles that way." The man points behind you. "What hotel are you looking for? I think there might be a map on the side of the bus station just down the road from here near that night club. Perhaps we can take a look at it?" The man turns to lead Clover to the bus station by the 24th Diocese.




^.^*
"Oh my, I seemed to have wandered quite far off course, haven't I? Oh, how embarrassing. Thank you for going through all this trouble on my behalf, sir. But I'm afraid I can't remember the name of our hotel. We only just got here this afternoon. Was it the Holiday Inn or the Best Western? Either way, I'm ever so grateful for your help."
Clover made a show of becoming further hopelessly confused and flustered, all the while looking up at the man with big, glittering eyes that screamed he was her savior, in order to appeal to his ego. Though, she admitted to herself, he seemed like such a nice man. It was a shame to be deceiving him like this!
She began to follow him towards the bus station a couple feet behind his shoulder. As they walked, she couldn't help eye his strong muscled neck. She could practically feel the throbbing veins beneath his flesh. See it course precariously close to his throat. One little slip, she thought, and it could all be over for this poor mortal.
'Hm... but how am I going to get him alone...?'
Halfway there, she suddenly stopped as she saw that they were passing an alley. 'Here goes nothing...' She stared wide-eyed down towards the other end, "Is that...? Maria! Is that you!?" She began shuffling down the alley as though she had seen someone, hoping--praying--that mister tall, dark, and delicious would follow her!

Follow the bouncing Clover! ^.^ (bluff check)
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln shuts the door to the booth and before she can get comfortable Koln seizes upon her. He tightly clenches her face, painfully moving  her head back as he viciously bites into her neck. It doesn't take much, the sinner has been violated so many times little force is needed. All Koln has to do is lean forward and let the sharpness of his fangs do the work as they pierce and slide into her flesh.
> 
> Uhm.. what do i roll again? i forget




Sarah lets out a slight moan of ecstacy as Koln bites her neck. Indeed the vampire's kiss must give a rather pleasurable sensation. why else would these women submit themselves to the fangs of a vampire so readily! 

"Oh yes, this is the feeling that Tony used to give me! I just can't get enough!" she whispers into Koln's ear. 

You make a Will Save. Btw, these lounges don't have doors, they are just secluded little alcoves with little light and couches all around a table.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> Halfway there, she suddenly stopped as she saw that they were passing an alley. 'Here goes nothing...' She stared wide-eyed down towards the other end, "Is that...? Maria! Is that you!?" She began shuffling down the alley as though she had seen someone, hoping--praying--that mister tall, dark, and delicious would follow her!
> 
> Follow the bouncing Clover! ^.^ (bluff check)
> 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)





The man watches Clover dart down the alleyway. He looks and then shrugs, following her. He gets about halfway into the alley and says "You know, I have to get home soon lost girl. My wife is going to be furious!"


----------



## izillama

Turned away from the man, Clover found herself biting her lip apprehensively. It was now or never!
She finally stopped about halfway down the alley and turned slowly, her head bowed, "Thank you for your kindness. I don't know how I could ever repay you." 
Clover smirked inwardly a little at the mention of the man's wife. Probably a feeble middle-aged woman sitting at home with three kids. Waiting diligently for her husband... who was now out fooling around with a school girl. Oh, what was the world coming to? 
She spoke out loud, "Well, I suppose I shouldn't disappoint her suspicions." Clover heard her voice drop to a low, husky whisper as her second self (the beast?) began to shine through. She caught the man's eyes in her own lavender haze as she spoke soothingly, her voice like a steel blade secluded in silk, "Now, how about you be a good man and be quiet and stay still? I'll make this quick."
She grinned and ran her tongue over her teeth.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Sarah lets out a slight moan of ecstacy as Koln bites her neck. Indeed the vampire's kiss must give a rather pleasurable sensation. why else would these women submit themselves to the fangs of a vampire so readily!
> 
> "Oh yes, this is the feeling that Tony used to give me! I just can't get enough!" she whispers into Koln's ear.
> 
> You make a Will Save. Btw, these lounges don't have doors, they are just secluded little alcoves with little light and couches all around a table.




"Just stop talking, I beg you, don't remind me you're anything more than a mere object sent by the Devil himself to placate my unholy thirst! Just be still, and let me continue having you... until only the flesh remains."
Koln hastily whispers back in between his gasps and pants of euphoria, relaxing his grip on her face and wrist as it is clear the foolish girl will not resist. 

In that instant Koln seriously contemplates destroying this girl. He fancies the notion of draining her dry and listening to her inflamed lustful moans slow to a stop along with her pulse. She has long forsaken God, and her fate lies solely in the hands of Hell: _his _hands. This is what happens to the unrepentant, the corrupt, the filthy... God does not want Koln to do this, but it is clear that He would happily look the other way if the Fallen One were to be victorious this night.


Koln's will save!
Roll Lookup
   1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)




Even if she survives, this was her purpose. This why she was created, for this night, to satisfy him temporarily. She would agree if one claimed that tonight was the most climactic, frightening, and carnally gratifying night of her young worthless life. But for Koln, it was merely another Tuesday.

In that instant Koln feels a sharp pain on his face from an unknown source and he briskly recoils in horror, the blood already starting to dry around his pale lips and fingers, his eyes wide with fright and sorrow. This was another Tuesday indeed... one of many, how many times will he have to do this, he wonders. 

Like a scared child he peers his head from out of the booth, frantically looking for any sign of his friends; anyone that can help him, pull him out of this madness, this diabolical game bloody game of fleeting pleasure and sin. This is not him... They wanted more of him, His own father wanted more of him! He knows Clover looks up to him.. and Ruby even somehow loves him... what would they say if they were here now, maybe it is for the best they weren't close by.

He returns his attention to Sarah with concern and worry in his expression. "Sarah... are you ok? Please, speak for me..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> Turned away from the man, Clover found herself biting her lip apprehensively. It was now or never!
> She finally stopped about halfway down the alley and turned slowly, her head bowed, "Thank you for your kindness. I don't know how I could ever repay you."
> Clover smirked inwardly a little at the mention of the man's wife. Probably a feeble middle-aged woman sitting at home with three kids. Waiting diligently for her husband... who was now out fooling around with a school girl. Oh, what was the world coming to?
> She spoke out loud, "Well, I suppose I shouldn't disappoint her suspicions." Clover heard her voice drop to a low, husky whisper as her second self (the beast?) began to shine through. She caught the man's eyes in her own lavender haze as she spoke soothingly, her voice like a steel blade secluded in silk, "Now, how about you be a good man and be quiet and stay still? I'll make this quick."
> She grinned and ran her tongue over her teeth.




Business Man's Will Save 
1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)

The man stands stiff as if he is a soldier standing at attention. Sweat starts to bead up on his forehead. This is probably the last time he'll ever follow a helpless schoolgirl down a dark alley!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's will save!
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)
> 
> Even if she survives, this was her purpose. This why she was created, for this night, to satisfy him temporarily. She would agree if one claimed that tonight was the most climactic, frightening, and carnally gratifying night of her young worthless life. But for Koln, it was merely another Tuesday.
> 
> In that instant Koln feels a sharp pain on his face from an unknown source and he briskly recoils in horror, the blood already starting to dry around his pale lips and fingers, his eyes wide with fright and sorrow. This was another Tuesday indeed... one of many, how many times will he have to do this, he wonders.
> 
> Like a scared child he peers his head from out of the booth, frantically looking for any sign of his friends; anyone that can help him, pull him out of this madness, this diabolical game bloody game of fleeting pleasure and sin. This is not him... They wanted more of him, His own father wanted more of him! He knows Clover looks up to him.. and Ruby even somehow loves him... what would they say if they were here now, maybe it is for the best they weren't close by.
> 
> He returns his attention to Sarah with concern and worry in his expression. "Sarah... are you ok? Please, speak for me..."




Koln gains 7 bloodpoints.

Sarah lays lifeless in Koln's arms, her skin pale as death takes her. Koln looks in horror as he lets her down and she rolls off of the couch and onto the floor with a thud.

You can make a Heal check if you want to try to stabalize her, otherwise she dies.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln gains 7 bloodpoints.
> 
> Sarah lays lifeless in Koln's arms, her skin pale as death takes her. Koln looks in horror as he lets her down and she rolls off of the couch and onto the floor with a thud.
> 
> You can make a Heal check if you want to try to stabalize her, otherwise she dies.




Koln gasps as she falls onto the floor, he immediately falls to his knees and places his hands on her neck, gently cradling her head against his chest. "Please God... don't take her yet. I'm sorry... I don't want to be a killer! She was... she was tainted, but also innocent of the horror that awaited her. I'm sorry! It was my fault... I took her life... No.. it can't be. I cannot live with that stain! I won't!! Live Sarah, open your eyes!"

Koln sits there in the darkness of the booth with the girl in his arms. Why does he care what happens to her? No one else probably did, why should he? No matter how hard he tries to convince himself to let go, he can't. While the beast lurks inside, he is still very much human. His logic is twisted, and morals slanted because of his upbringing, but he is by nature a very kind person. 

He looks back down at her lifeless face. This girl deserves so much more. She deserves friendship, a family, happiness, and a long good life... not to die alone in some dirty sleazy -booth in some goth-punk vampire club in the ass-end of Denver. He wonders what she was like as a child. What was her family like? Where did she go to school? Any brothers/sisters? Pets? What subjects did she like? What television shows did she watch? What did she want to be when she grew up? What was her favorite story? 

"Please breathe... God help me, I will not let your life end here!"

Koln's attempt to stabilize her
   1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21) 

Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln gasps as she falls onto the floor, he immediately falls to his knees and places his hands on her neck, gently cradling her head against his chest. "Please God... don't take her yet. I'm sorry... I don't want to be a killer! She was... she was tainted, but also innocent of the horror that awaited her. I'm sorry! It was my fault... I took her life... No.. it can't be. I cannot live with that stain! I won't!! Live Sarah, open your eyes!"
> 
> Koln sits there in the darkness of the booth with the girl in his arms. Why does he care what happens to her? No one else probably did, why should he? No matter how hard he tries to convince himself to let go, he can't. While the beast lurks inside, he is still very much human. His logic is twisted, and morals slanted because of his upbringing, but he is by nature a very kind person.
> 
> He looks back down at her lifeless face. This girl deserves so much more. She deserves friendship, a family, happiness, and a long good life... not to die alone in some dirty sleazy -booth in some goth-punk vampire club in the ass-end of Denver. He wonders what she was like as a child. What was her family like? Where did she go to school? Any brothers/sisters? Pets? What subjects did she like? What television shows did she watch? What did she want to be when she grew up? What was her favorite story?
> 
> "Please breathe... God help me, I will not let your life end here!"
> 
> Koln's attempt to stabilize her
> 1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
> 
> Roll Lookup




Koln licks her wound closed and begins to do CPR on the dying girl. In a short amount of time Koln can hear her heart start to beat again. She is still extremely pale and probably needs to go to the hospital but at least it looks like she will survive tonight.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln licks her wound closed and begins to do CPR on the dying girl. In a short amount of time Koln can hear her heart start to beat again. She is still extremely pale and probably needs to go to the hospital but at least it looks like she will survive tonight.




Koln smiles, feeling her heart start to beat again in her chest. "Good.. good girl, heh I was not looking forward to giving you Last Rights in this booth."
He cannot help but hug her body in his arms and gently lays her on the couch. Koln then slowly walks out of the booth, looking for someone to call 911 for the poor girl he just happened to find passed out in one of the booths, preferably someone that he knows or a familiar face that might be privy to the fact that vampires like to frequent this club. He squints, using his heightened vampiric senses to make sense of the loud neon madness surrounding him.

"What a stupid silly girl... She is one of those that are unafraid of the abyss. She stares into the darkness, it gives her pleasure. All the while she is unaware that the darkness stares right back at her. I pray she takes more caution next time." Koln says trying to, in part, rid himself of the guilt on his shoulders. 

Search check
   1d20+4+5 → [17,4,5] = (26)


Roll Lookup


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Okay..." Kyle says awkwardly as he follows Ruby into the booth. You both sit down on the couches.



Ruby's impatience started to bubble up rapidly, she couldn't put this off any more. "I feel much better now..hehe," she said with a smile. She stroked his hair gently. "Just try to relax, your going to enjoy this," she said as she began to nuzzle his neck while still hugging him. She prayed that this boy make s it through the night and becomes more confident. She gave his neck one last kidd and began to bite...


CHOMP!
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2269556/">1d20+6=22</a>
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> He cannot help but hug her body in his arms and gently lays her on the couch. Koln then slowly walks out of the booth, looking for someone to call 911 for the poor girl he just happened to find passed out in one of the booths, preferably someone that he knows or a familiar face that might be privy to the fact that vampires like to frequent this club. He squints, using his heightened vampiric senses to make sense of the loud neon madness surrounding him.
> 
> Search check
> 1d20+4+5 → [17,4,5] = (26)
> 
> 
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
You find Candy (Tony's other girl) sitting at the bar by herself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's impatience started to bubble up rapidly, she couldn't put this off any more. "I feel much better now..hehe," she said with a smile. She stroked his hair gently. "Just try to relax, your going to enjoy this," she said as she began to nuzzle his neck while still hugging him. She prayed that this boy make s it through the night and becomes more confident. She gave his neck one last kidd and began to bite...
> 
> CHOMP!
> Roll Lookup
> <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2269556/">1d20+6=22</a>
> 1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)




Ruby bites down on Kyle's neck, feeling the warm blood flow into her mouth gives Ruby a feeling of pleasure and comfort, like finding water in the middle of a scorching desert. Ruby only takes what she needs and manages to break herself free from the boy. Licking his wounds shut, she lets him sit in a daze on the sofa.

Ruby gains 5 bloodpoints.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You find Candy (Tony's other girl) sitting at the bar by herself.
> [/sblock]




Trying to keep composed, Koln approaches Candy and sits down beside her. "Hello Candy, great seeing you again. I have some rather unfortunate news, your friend Sarah, I happened upon one of the booths and found her unconscious therein." Koln makes a motion with his head in the direction of the booth, he also gives her a look as if to communicate what really happened. "I think she needs medical attention... I am sorry... for your friend."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



Strider_Koln said:


> Trying to keep composed, Koln approaches Candy and sits down beside her. "Hello Candy, great seeing you again. I have some rather unfortunate news, your friend Sarah, I happened upon one of the booths and found her unconscious therein." Koln makes a motion with his head in the direction of the booth, he also gives her a look as if to communicate what really happened. "I think she needs medical attention... I am sorry... for your friend."




Candy nods at Koln as if to say "I understand". She then leans in and whispers to him "You know, it looks like all of your...peers...have been scarce around here lately since Tony has gone missing. I don't really know why, maybe they just don't feel safe without him around. You guys better be careful. I'll bring Sarah to the hospital, don't you worry."

She then walks off towards the booth where Sarah is lying.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby bites down on Kyle's neck, feeling the warm blood flow into her mouth gives Ruby a feeling of pleasure and comfort, like finding water in the middle of a scorching desert. Ruby only takes what she needs and manages to break herself free from the boy. Licking his wounds shut, she lets him sit in a daze on the sofa.
> 
> Ruby gains 5 bloodpoints.



Note to self, 9 blood points now, yays! She looks back at Kyle who showed her kindness throughout the ordeal. "Goodnight.. for now" she whispers as she leaves the booth.
She still feels a bit uncomfortable after the way the other boys made fun of her and it shows with her frown and her head tilted. 'I wonder how Koln made out..'


Koln Search
1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)
Roll Lookup
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2269770/">1d20+5=13</a>


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Candy nods at Koln as if to say "I understand". She then leans in and whispers to him "You know, it looks like all of your...peers...have been scarce around here lately since Tony has gone missing. I don't really know why, maybe they just don't feel safe without him around. You guys better be careful. I'll bring Sarah to the hospital, don't you worry."
> 
> She then walks off towards the booth where Sarah is lying.




"Thank you ever so much..." Koln whispers back just as she leaves. He hopes Sarah will be okay, although this isn't the first time he's left her lifeless. "I really do feel bad Socrates, every time I see her I put her in critical condition. Yeah yeah.. I know, I will be sure to get her a fruits basket." Koln whispers into his pocket at Socrates, before lifting his head and looking about the bar for Ruby, or Clover if she had arrived yet.

Where's Ruby
   1d20+4+5 → [2,4,5] = (11)



Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Thank you ever so much..." Koln whispers back just as she leaves. He hopes Sarah will be okay, although this isn't the first time he's left her lifeless. "I really do feel bad Socrates, every time I see her I put her in critical condition. Yeah yeah.. I know, I will be sure to get her a fruits basket." Koln whispers into his pocket at Socrates, before lifting his head and looking about the bar for Ruby, or Clover if she had arrived yet.
> 
> Where's Ruby
> 1d20+4+5 → [2,4,5] = (11)
> Roll Lookup




A fruits basket 

Because of your bad rolls it takes you two awhile to find each other in te crowd. You search for each other while Clover gets there.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Business Man's Will Save
> 1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)
> 
> The man stands stiff as if he is a soldier standing at attention. Sweat starts to bead up on his forehead. This is probably the last time he'll ever follow a helpless schoolgirl down a dark alley!




[sblock=Fanservice!]Clover slunk over to the man, rolling back her shoulders, cat-like, as she reached up to twine her arms around his neck. She crooned, "There, there. That's a good man. So obedient!" 
She laughed, slipping her hand down to grab his necktie. She twined her fingers through it and gave it a tug like a leash, all the while mesmerizing him with her smile. 
Deep down, though, Clover was scared shitless. She couldn't figure out for the life of her why she was acting this way! Such lascivious behavior was against her moral code, after all.
As she tugged the man close via his necktie, Clover found herself looking down. Her fleur de lis glistened magnificent silver in the moonlight. It mocked her and stripped her of her innocence. Her grandmother would be so ashamed!
Reaching up with one hand, the other on the tie, she drew the man's face in and towards her, planting a sultry kiss beside his ear. She breathed in his scent and smelled his fear. She saw the nervousness on his face. She pouted and tangled her fingers in his hair to calm him, "Ohh... _relax_. You're so tense! Just think of me as your after-dinner glass of wine, right? Delicious to behold. Sweeter to taste. And will help you... _unwind_..." 
Clover giggled into his ear and drew up a hand to begin unbuttoning the collar of his shirt. One. Two. Three buttons should do it. She drew the fabric away from his skin and planted a kiss on his heated neck. 
She licked her lips and smiled at him, mischivious, "You know, any other vampire wouldn't really give a damn about how much it costs you at the dry cleaner to get blood out of your shirt."
And with that ironic note, she plunged her fangs deep within him.
Instantly, she felt her senses come alive. His momentary struggle was a high for her, and she became more persistent: suckling just enough to sustain herself, yet still being rather open with her enjoyment. 
She held the man up for the twenty or so seconds it took her to feed and, to Clover, it seemed like they were the only two people in the world for that short amount of time. His warm body pressed to hers, urgently begging her support from the muscle-numbing drain of blood. [/sblock]
'But you can't keep him, Clover! You have to let him go!'
Coming to this realization, she finally attempted to disengage. Giving one last draw of blood, she tried to pull away.

 Will save to pull away...
1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



izillama said:


> 'But you can't keep him, Clover! You have to let him go!'
> Coming to this realization, she finally attempted to disengage. Giving one last draw of blood, she tried to pull away.
> 
> Will save to pull away...
> 1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)




Clover gains 5 bloodpoints.

Clover manages to let the man go before draining him dry. She places him down in the alleyway sitting against the wall. She turns to leave but looking over her shoulder she can't bear to leave the poor guy like that. She gets him up again onto her shoulder and places him down on a nearby bench. She fixes his shirt and leaves him sitting there. She can feel slightly better about herself now, at least it only looks like he simply fell asleep!

Clover continues on her way to the 24th Diocese. Ruby and Koln find each other at the bar about the same time as Clover enters the club. Now everyone is together again.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Vitae Count:

Clover has 11

Koln has 12

Ruby has 9


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover continues on her way to the 24th Diocese. Ruby and Koln find each other at the bar about the same time as Clover enters the club. Now everyone is together again.





The three of them are hanging out near the entrance of the club; Ruby and Koln greeted Clover as she entered. Koln appears physically more fit and (un)lively since the last time they saw him, but his demeanor is melancholy and filled with guilt. "So.. Clover, have you fed? You look much better. I hope it went well... better than my experience. Times like this I wonder how many people would die if I remained... and how many would I save if I were to end it all. You know what I mean Clover? It scares me... suicidal tendencies are one of the tell-tale signs of demonic possession, this is just more evidence of the frightening conclusion that I am merely a pawn, and my will is not my own. I have been doing things that are not typical of who I am, almost like there is another person inside of me. No, not a person, a beast... with whom I constantly hunt and am slain every night. Oh, I'm sorry, I'm rambling, pay it no mind. Off to that bastard Edward next?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Clover continues on her way to the 24th Diocese. Ruby and Koln find each other at the bar about the same time as Clover enters the club. Now everyone is together again.




Ruby smiles in greeting at her friends but she still feels embarrassed about earlier with the boys. Her smile became crooked and she tilted her head slightly down. "They.. laughed at my dress.. I don't understand.." she said slowly and low. She knew she still had no idea of the cultural norms of the outside world, even fashion sense. Back home they shunned vanity in any shape or form with loose fitting slacks, dresses, and bonnets fastened with safety pins. Heck buttons and zippers became a frivolous commodity.

She looked up, "well its ok.." she half-faked. "Why don't we see Edward, hope classes went well Clover," she said trying to wipe her mind clean again.


----------



## izillama

Clover's face went stony as soon as Koln began to ramble about ending his unlife and his worth in the physical plain. And then, something about demonic possession? Apologies. But after her feeding session, Clover found that she was not thinking straight. Her mind kept wandering back to the man, knowing he was ok, but wanting to go back for a second helping. His blood hadn't been brandy. It had been _bourbon_.
In any case, Koln must have had a hell of a time feeding if he was talking like _this_ now. Though she sincerely hoped that the priest hadn't been as shameless as her in his advances.
Ruby was pouting now. Something about her dress? Well, of course, Koln hadn't been too helpful in suggesting that she dress otherwise. This modest style was probably just his cup of tea, even if he knew that normal girls didn't dress that way. Clover on the other hand, just hadn't had the decency to tell her otherwise. 
"Why don't we see Edward, hope classes went well Clover,"
But if the laughed at her for her dress, that incited some fury inside of Clover, who just seemed to jump into the conversation at an odd time after being lost in her own thoughts, "You know, I saw an email tonight that your new clothes came in the mail, Ruby. Maybe I'll have Mindy pick them up for me. You'll be so cute, the boys won't be able to resist you!" 
She hoped that this would cheer the Amish girl up. But when she kept pouting, puppy-like, Clover sighed, "Yeah, ok, let's go see Edward. Might as well show him we're on task, right?" And with that, she strode out the door, expecting Koln and Ruby to be in tow.

Search check! Are there any nutso vampire hunters out tonight waiting to stab us? ^.^*
1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln warmly (ok, coldly, but he's trying despite being undead) embraces Ruby as she laments about her appearance. "Ruby, what does the lion care if its prey snickers at its appearance? You know who you are and dress accordingly. I actually pitty mostly everyone around us right now, what do the Americans call people like this, posers? I mean they dress mostly in black, dye their hair accordingly, I think I even saw a few with fake fangs, what do they know of horror? What do they know of the darkness? Nothing, and I pray for their sake it remains like that for them. Er... sorry, what I mean to say is, you are beautiful Ruby. You dress like a heretic, sure, but a very attractive heretic." 



izillama said:


> "You know, I saw an email tonight that your new clothes came in the mail, Ruby. Maybe I'll have Mindy pick them up for me. You'll be so cute, the boys won't be able to resist you!"




"They better resist her or else! Er, I am joking of course."
With that Koln, with his arm around Ruby, leaves the club with his friends.

Nice roll Aly! I just hope that doesn't mean we were so successful in finding opposing vampires that we now suddenly overrun with hostile bloodsuckers.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round*



izillama said:


> Search check! Are there any nutso vampire hunters out tonight waiting to stab us? ^.^*
> 1d20+11 → [20,11] = (31)






Strider_Koln said:


> "They better resist her or else! Er, I am joking of course."
> With that Koln, with his arm around Ruby, leaves the club with his friends.
> 
> Nice roll Aly! I just hope that doesn't mean we were so successful in finding opposing vampires that we now suddenly overrun with hostile bloodsuckers.




Cue "Happy Days" Theme Song:

Clover spots the ninja I had staked out on the roof of the 24th Diocese. He sees he's been noticed and says "BALLS!" before disappearing into the night.

There are a few people hanging outside the club smoking but nothing out of the ordinary. You all catch the next bus and take it to the Broadstreet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Cue "Happy Days" Theme Song:
> 
> Clover spots the ninja I had staked out on the roof of the 24th Diocese. He sees he's been noticed and says "BALLS!" before disappearing into the night.
> 
> There are a few people hanging outside the club smoking but nothing out of the ordinary. You all catch the next bus and take it to the Broadstreet.




As the bus pulls up you can see a huge crowd of people in front of the club. You get off the bus and stand in line to get in. It takes a little while but you learn from the people in line that Seventh Son is playing tonight (those of you that were observant during the last trip here remember that that is Edward's band). You get to the front desk and the man behind the desk seems to recognize you. "Hello again. You're a little late guys, it's about 10:30 and Seventh Son is going to play their last song soon. I'll tell you what though, since there isn't much of the show left I'll let you in for just the regular $10 admission."

You all realize what a great deal you are getting and eagerly pay the admission fee. When you enter the main hall of the Broadstreet you can't see through the enourmous crowd of people occupying the middle of the room. You would literally have to wade through them to get anywhere near the stage. You can smell humanity all around you, although you can feel a strong presence of vampires in the room as well.

From where you all are you can see the stage. There is nobody on it when you enter, but soon the band comes back on. Edward is apparently the lead singer and guitar player. He is wearing a black leather jacket and ripped jeans which is a far stretch from the business-casual appearance he had when you met him last time. He addresses the crowd "I want to thank you all for coming out tonight as we go into our last song here. This one has a little more of a Goth feel than the rest of our music, I'm hoping that there aren't any DJs from the 24th Diocese here to try to record this song and play it in their club because surely, they would love this one! Anyway, without further adoe, we bring you 'Burnin Heratic'!" The crowd cheers and the band starts to play.

Cue: Burnin Heretic!

Clover
[sblock]
You think you saw Duke towards the back near the stage. There are a lot of people between you and there.
[/sblock]

You guys can roleplay what you do until the band is done playing, you have about 5 minutes and then I'll take you to the band.


----------



## izillama

Clover smirked, a bit bemused as prim and proper Edward mounted the stage in Goth gear. She managed to yell to her friends, "Well, I suppose one in every few business men needs to have his wild side, huh?" 
She laughed and found her eyes darting to the side of the stage. A hulking figure caught her attention. Hm, was that Duke? She found her face screwing up in disgust, still indignant at the fact that he had beat her up. Still, though, he had given her that _oh-so-lovely_ crayon drawing. _Surely_ that made up for the fact that he humiliated her in front of a group of vampires before roughly presenting her to Edward. _Surely_ she could forgive him for such rudeness. 
She rolled her eyes, laughing to herself. Then, she lifted a discreet finger and pointed for Koln and Ruby, in case they gave a damn (because she surely didn't), "Look. Duke."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> You all realize what a great deal you are getting and eagerly pay the admission fee.




Father Koln: Wait what?! I am not giving money to that vampire to see his crummy band! I don't care if it's only 10 bucks! Who do you think you are? The puppet-master that controls our destiny? Hm?! Oh fine..


Reluctantly Koln pays the doorman and enters the club with his friends. He stands in the crowd with his arms crossed as Edward takes the stage.




Tale_Weaver said:


> "Anyway, without further adoe, we bring you 'Burnin Heratic'!"




"Quick Ruby, they're onto you! Hide under the table!" Koln moves in front of Ruby, ready to protect her to the death from being burnt. He stands ready, his hand in his coat, on the handle of his gun... but nothing happens, save music. "Oh.. it is only a song... er I knew that... Hm, I like this song, good lyrics. It's a shame that lead singer has aids."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Father Koln: Wait what?! I am not giving money to that vampire to see his crummy band! I don't care if it's only 10 bucks! Who do you think you are? The puppet-master that controls our destiny? Hm?! Oh fine..
> 
> 
> Reluctantly Koln pays the doorman and enters the club with his friends. He stands in the crowd with his arms crossed as Edward takes the stage.
> 
> 
> 
> "Quick Ruby, they're onto you! Hide under the table!" Koln moves in front of Ruby, ready to protect her to the death from being burnt. He stands ready, his hand in his coat, on the handle of his gun... but nothing happens, save music. "Oh.. it is only a song... er I knew that... Hm, I like this song, good lyrics. It's a shame that lead singer has aids."



Ruby, in lighter spirits, couldn't help a chuckle from Koln's sudden display. "Hehe, thank you anyway Koln, but I must say I don't like the title much either"

"A wild side indeed.." she said with a chuckle at Clover, It truly was a shock to see Edward out of his business suit and mean demeanor and into a crowd pleasing soul searcher. 



> "Look. Duke."



Ruby veered her eyes in the direction of her finger. "Ah yes, the strong but silent guy. I gotta admire his strength but he looks like he is suppressing his inner feelings. Maybe hes like those hard candies, hard on the outside but his essence is in the middle, hehe, nah i'm just bein' silly," she mused.


----------



## izillama

Clover's eyes veered sideways at Ruby's lame joke, "Um... right. Definately like a Warhead. Sour on the outside. Sweet on the inside. I think. Anyway, think he could help us talk to Edward? I don't know about you, but I don't really think it'd be wise to push past those fangirls to the stage. It might be best if we just slipped in back unnoticed. As... _interested_ as Koln is in this band..." Clover turned to gaze to Koln, who had begun bopping along with the beat, trying to cover up the fact that he thought "burnin' heretic" had meant the end of Ruby only moments ago.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover's eyes veered sideways at Ruby's lame joke, "Um... right. Definately like a Warhead. Sour on the outside. Sweet on the inside. I think. Anyway, think he could help us talk to Edward? I don't know about you, but I don't really think it'd be wise to push past those fangirls to the stage. It might be best if we just slipped in back unnoticed. As... _interested_ as Koln is in this band..." Clover turned to gaze to Koln, who had begun bopping along with the beat, trying to cover up the fact that he thought "burnin' heretic" had meant the end of Ruby only moments ago.




Ok, gonna move things along here because I see we have a hang up.

You all decide to make your way across the crowd towards where Clover pointed Duke out. You find him near the stage. He immediately recognizes you and nods to show he acknowledges you. Unlike Edward, Duke is dressed the same way you met him, a double-breasted business suit. You figure he probably would make an effective bouncer regardless of how he dressed.

His deep voice is hard to hear over the crowd but with your more acute senses you can hear him say "You here to see Edward?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ok, gonna move things along here because I see we have a hang up.
> 
> You all decide to make your way across the crowd towards where Clover pointed Duke out. You find him near the stage. He immediately recognizes you and nods to show he acknowledges you. Unlike Edward, Duke is dressed the same way you met him, a double-breasted business suit. You figure he probably would make an effective bouncer regardless of how he dressed.
> 
> His deep voice is hard to hear over the crowd but with your more acute senses you can hear him say "You here to see Edward?"




"Indeed we are. We have great news, part of which is the fact that I'm not here to slay him, which I'm sure he'll be most relieved to hear. Also we all apologize for coming late and missing most of his show."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Indeed we are. We have great news, part of which is the fact that I'm not here to slay him, which I'm sure he'll be most relieved to hear. Also we all apologize for coming late and missing most of his show."




Duke says "He'll be honored I'm sure. He did say that you would come. The show will be over soon and then you and Edward can talk."


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled at Duke and nodded, curtly (and far from friendly). Turning, she laced her arms over her chest and looked at the stage. Closed her eyes and listened to the song. It seemed so out of place in a blues club! Now, maybe take this music back to the 24th Diocese and sure. It would fit...
She found her head swaying along with the beat as she spoke to Koln and Ruby, not yelling but knowing that they could understand her subtle whisper, "You know: _Yes_. Edward _did_ ask us to come back in three days. But he had also said to find Liverman. Well, I guess that contact number and address is as good as anything. But still, I hope he won't feel like we bothered him. Oh, but then again, maybe he would want to know about that... um... Mc_Meanie_ guy who attacked us? I mean, really! Broad nightlight and attacking a mortal first and foremost? That was _most rash_." She shook her head, hoping for the song to be over with soon so that they could get this over with.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled at Duke and nodded, curtly (and far from friendly). Turning, she laced her arms over her chest and looked at the stage. Closed her eyes and listened to the song. It seemed so out of place in a blues club! Now, maybe take this music back to the 24th Diocese and sure. It would fit...
> She found her head swaying along with the beat as she spoke to Koln and Ruby, not yelling but knowing that they could understand her subtle whisper, "You know: _Yes_. Edward _did_ ask us to come back in three days. But he had also said to find Liverman. Well, I guess that contact number and address is as good as anything. But still, I hope he won't feel like we bothered him. Oh, but then again, maybe he would want to know about that... um... Mc_Meanie_ guy who attacked us? I mean, really! Broad nightlight and attacking a mortal first and foremost? That was _most rash_." She shook her head, hoping for the song to be over with soon so that they could get this over with.




The band reaches the end of the song and closes out with a cheering crowd. Duke leads you all to the waiting room in front of Edward's office. Soon after Edward comes in with the rest of the band. There are four of them in total. "Ah, back I see...great! I'm glad to see you came on your own free will this time, I do have a few things to talk to you all about. But first, I'd like to introduce you to the band here." 

He gestures towards a man with longish brown hair. "We have Jason, our bass player." When Edward says his name he waves but seems to have a slight glint in his eyes, especially when he looks at Koln. 

Edward then points to a woman with short blond hair who kind of resembles a female Billy Idol. "This is Karen our drummer." 

He points to a heavyset woman with long blond hair down to the center of her back. "And last but not least, our keyboard player Leslie."

Karen says "It was nice meeting all of you. We better get out there and take some autographs." The band leaves with Jason taking up the rear. "That was a great concert man, reminds me of when I played Woodstock!" he says as they leave. Edward opens the door to his office and gestures for you to come in. He pulls up three seats in front of his desk and then sits behind the desk facing you all. When you are all settled he says "So how are we this fine evening? Did you all go to the bank?"

Koln
[sblock]
You can't seem to get the song _Purple Haze_ out of your head after Jason gives you that look.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The band reaches the end of the song and closes out with a cheering crowd. Duke leads you all to the waiting room in front of Edward's office. Soon after Edward comes in with the rest of the band. There are four of them in total. "Ah, back I see...great! I'm glad to see you came on your own free will this time, I do have a few things to talk to you all about. But first, I'd like to introduce you to the band here."
> 
> He gestures towards a man with longish brown hair. "We have Jason, our bass player." When Edward says his name he waves but seems to have a slight glint in his eyes, especially when he looks at Koln.
> 
> Edward then points to a woman with short blond hair who kind of resembles a female Billy Idol. "This is Karen our drummer."
> 
> He points to a heavyset woman with long blond hair down to the center of her back. "And last but not least, our keyboard player Leslie."
> 
> Karen says "It was nice meeting all of you. We better get out there and take some autographs." The band leaves with Jason taking up the rear. "That was a great concert man, reminds me of when I played Woodstock!" he says as they leave. Edward opens the door to his office and gestures for you to come in. He pulls up three seats in front of his desk and then sits behind the desk facing you all. When you are all settled he says "So how are we this fine evening? Did you all go to the bank?"
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You can't seem to get the song _Purple Haze_ out of your head after Jason gives you that look.
> [/sblock]



Ruby looked up from the group and spoke first. She tried not to get overexcited when doing do. "Yes, and we managed to obtain the articles from the lock box as well. His journal and some of his test tubes filled with mysterious chemicals were discovered. They must be extremely valuable if they were hidden in that box."
She paused and frowned a bit. Shortly after, we were attacked by a hunter priest who also deliberately stabbed a mortal with us."
She nudged her head down again after she was finished, hoping all these mysteries will be resolved.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby looked up from the group and spoke first. She tried not to get overexcited when doing do. "Yes, and we managed to obtain the articles from the lock box as well. His journal and some of his test tubes filled with mysterious chemicals were discovered. They must be extremely valuable if they were hidden in that box."
> She paused and frowned a bit. Shortly after, we were attacked by a hunter priest who also deliberately stabbed a mortal with us."
> She nudged her head down again after she was finished, hoping all these mysteries will be resolved.




Koln gently rubs his own head, a tune is stuck in there that he's never heard before... "Oh.. I'm sorry, I just feel so hazey... Er, right, a mortal hunter stupidly attacked us in the night. We made short work of him though, but it was odd that a human would be so bold. His gear was typical of a veteran hunter, so I have no idea why he made such an amateur mistake, unless he was overconfident or someone's pawn. Oh, and Tony from the 24th Diocese is still missing. And I am still unable to find that pig-tailed girl that lives in my head, Lacey I think her name was. If I only had a drill, I think I could show everyone... I apologize, it seems as if we come with as many, if not more, questions than answers."

As Koln speaks, he is able to appear calm and even polite, but all the while he studies Edward's temperament carefully.

Sense motive on Edward
   1d20+7 → [3,7] = (10)


Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby looked up from the group and spoke first. She tried not to get  overexcited when doing do. "Yes, and we managed to obtain the articles from the lock box as well.  His journal and some of his test tubes filled with mysterious chemicals were discovered. They must  be extremely valuable if they were hidden in that box."
> She paused and frowned a bit. Shortly after, we were attacked by a hunter priest who also  deliberately stabbed a mortal with us."
> She nudged her head down again after she was finished, hoping all these mysteries will be  resolved.






Strider_Koln said:


> Koln gently rubs his own head, a tune is stuck in there that he's never  heard before... "Oh.. I'm sorry, I just feel so hazey... Er, right, a mortal hunter stupidly  attacked us in the night. We made short work of him though, but it was odd that a human would be so  bold. His gear was typical of a veteran hunter, so I have no idea why he made such an amateur  mistake, unless he was overconfident or someone's pawn. Oh, and Tony from the 24th Diocese is still  missing. And I am still unable to find that pig-tailed girl that lives in my head, Lacey I think her name was. If I only had a drill, I think I could show everyone... I apologize, it seems as if we  come with as many, if not more, questions than answers."
> 
> As Koln speaks, he is able to appear calm and even polite, but all the while he studies Edward's  temperament carefully.
> 
> Sense motive on Edward
> 1d20+7 ? [3,7] = (10)
> Roll Lookup




Well, I wouldn't exactly call it "quick work" when he did like 50 damage to Koln alone 

Edward seems calm when Ruby speaks but upon hearing about the hunter he raises an eyebrow. "A hunter you say? Hunters are not a common sight in Denver and the few that have been discovered are either dealt with or convinced to leave. It is not uncommon for a hunter to attack at night as there are less people to witness a kill. From what we know hunters seem to follow a similar code to the masquerade. The last thing they want is for people to witness them killing a vampire. The strange thing is that this hunter picked a fight with three vampires all at once! I mean no offense, but you three don't look that tough but still; a seasoned hunter should know how to pick his fights strategically. It is possible that he was indeed a pawn, I have plenty of reason to believe Thaddeus can sway people to do his bidding and the hunter may very well have been a vessel to destroy you."

"As for Tony, I fear the worst for him. None of my contacts have heard anything about him either."

Edward nods at Ruby to show that he has not forgotten about her. "I'm glad you three went to the bank. Know that this was not an errand for me but rather a personal mission I figured you would want to undertake to find out more about yourselves and your situation. As for what you found, I have no idea what Jacob Prestor was doing but it is of no surprise to me that you would find viles and test tubes and things like that in his lockbox. He was a biochemist after all. Maybe his studies are the reason why Thaddeus wanted him dead."

Edward gets up from his desk and starts to pace. "There is in fact a reason I wanted to speak to you tonight. An agent of mine by the name of Bothwell has gone missing. Bothwell disappeared a few days before you came to me seeking peace. I have reason to believe that he might be up to something, possibly something to do with Thaddeus. He was always snooping around closeby when Thaddeus came here and I never thought anything of it. Unfortunately nobody has seen Bothwell since his disappearance and we have no idea where he might be. I was wondering if you knew anything or had heard the name. He makes a bad habbit of terrorizing young vampires. He is rather short and stocky with blond hair."

Koln
[sblock]
You think that Edward is being honest with you although it is rather hard to tell. His expression doesn't change much at all during the conversation aside from when the hunter was mentioned. You think he would make a very good poker player.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover shook her head, "No, that name doesn't ring a bell. I don't think we've seen him, either."


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Thaddeus... why does that name sound familiar... I can't remember..." Koln says, struggling to remember. The events that immediately preceded and followed his "embrace" are extremely murky. When he does try to remember, what immediately comes to mind was how he felt.. the fear, the rage.. the thirst.. all too terrible and deter him from torturing his mind any further.

"This Bothwell fellow... it probably doesn't matter, but I'm curious. How do you mean he'd 'terrorize' young vampires? Would he just scare them to keep them in line, or was he doing it just for fun. What exactly would he do and what would we look for? And am I right to assume that Bothwell is a vampire too? By the way... it seems that vampires are hardly not nearly as 'united' as I feared when I was human. It figures, all the devil knows to do is divide and destroy, not unify, er no offense. But I was wondering if there was some kind of list I can consult of vampires that would be 'fair game' for me to hunt. Ones that you would not mind seeing fade back into the night from whence they came. I assure you, I doubt I will be taking up my old hobby too quickly, especially in my weakening mental condition and being concerned for the well-being of my two friends, but in time I just might... er well as they say, 'old habits die hard.'"


----------



## izillama

Clover shot Koln a severe look that seemed to say, "Are you ing kidding me? Did you _really_ just ask the Prince of Denver if you could take up your old 'hobby' of slaying vampires? After that was one of the specific reasons that he brought us here in the first place?"
"...especially in my weakening mental condition and being concerned for the well-being of my two friends, but in time I just might..."
She stomped on his foot, hard, to signal him to knock it off.
But no, he kept right on going, barely missing a beat, "...er well as they say, 'old habits die hard.'"
'Honestly, Koln!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Thaddeus... why does that name sound familiar... I can't remember..." Koln says, struggling to remember. The events that immediately preceded and followed his "embrace" are extremely murky. When he does try to remember, what immediately comes to mind was how he felt.. the fear, the rage.. the thirst.. all too terrible and deter him from torturing his mind any further.
> 
> "This Bothwell fellow... it probably doesn't matter, but I'm curious. How do you mean he'd 'terrorize' young vampires? Would he just scare them to keep them in line, or was he doing it just for fun. What exactly would he do and what would we look for? And am I right to assume that Bothwell is a vampire too? By the way... it seems that vampires are hardly not nearly as 'united' as I feared when I was human. It figures, all the devil knows to do is divide and destroy, not unify, er no offense. But I was wondering if there was some kind of list I can consult of vampires that would be 'fair game' for me to hunt. Ones that you would not mind seeing fade back into the night from whence they came. I assure you, I doubt I will be taking up my old hobby too quickly, especially in my weakening mental condition and being concerned for the well-being of my two friends, but in time I just might... er well as they say, 'old habits die hard.'"




Edward appears a little concerned by such a rash request but it seems he understands what is going on. "Well, I'm not in the position to give just anyone permission to kill other vampires at random, even ones that I don't want around. Although I'll admit that I would not mind if Thaddeus is taken care of. I'm not going to call a blood hunt on him, not yet anyway. I want to find out more about his location and any possible allies he might have. That is what Bothwell is for. Bothwell is indeed a vampire and honestly, he is a coward. He is a bully to younger vampires who he feels are lesser than him, he picks fights and steals prey from them mostly. He's never actually destroyed any of them. I need to get him here alive for questioning but first I have to find out where he is. If you could help me do this then it would be a huge step towards removing Thaddeus."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> If you could help me do this then it would be a huge step towards removing Thaddeus.




Ruby pipes in, unable to contain herself. "Sounds fun! Come on lets do this please," she says with puppy eyes to Clover. The thrill of seeking and capturing sounded entertaining to her rough and tough mindset.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby pipes in, unable to contain herself. "Sounds fun! Come on lets do this please," she says with puppy eyes to Clover. The thrill of seeking and capturing sounded entertaining to her rough and tough mindset.




Edward raises his hand at the all-too-eager Ruby "Now let's not be too hastey. Surely I wouldn't want the three of you running all over the city causing all kinds of mischief. We don't know who he might have on his side. I think the best plan would be to make him come to you. You said that you found some viles in Prestor's lockbox. Meanwhile Prestor was doing some kind of research that Thaddeus didn't want him to finish. If you could find out more about those viles and the work that Prestor was doing then maybe you can find a way to lure Brothwell out from wherever he is hiding."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward raises his hand at the all-too-eager Ruby "Now let's not be too hastey. Surely I wouldn't want the three of you running all over the city causing all kinds of mischief. We don't know who he might have on his side. I think the best plan would be to make him come to you. You said that you found some viles in Prestor's lockbox. Meanwhile Prestor was doing some kind of research that Thaddeus didn't want him to finish. If you could find out more about those viles and the work that Prestor was doing then maybe you can find a way to lure Brothwell out from wherever he is hiding."




"Indeed Ruby, in times like this, cooler heads will prevail. We shouldn't rush in... Now Edward, my style is to go right for the 'heart' of the matter, yes pun very much intended. Any idea where Thaddeus is? I promise if you tell me, I will not hunt him without your permission first." Koln says as he crosses two fingers behind his back. Clover shoots him another look as does Edward, "Oh fine, but in situations like this I would rather be the hunter than the hunted.  Where else would Bothwell hang out besides this club? Approximately how old does he appear? Any living relatives? Friends? How does he dress? Caucasian? You said he is 'stocky', so in life he was either very active and strong, or as you Americans say a couch-potato. I am hoping he is active, and not a shut-in, easier to hunt, at least for us. Is 'Bothwell' his last name? Is he a Denver Broncos fan?" Koln stops his string of questions, wanting to appear as polite as possible and resisting the urge to turn this into an interrogation of Edward; it would not make sense to interrogate the guy that is asking us to track down Bothwell. If Edward knows anything that would be helpful, he should be more than happy to pass it on. Koln knows this, and this is why he is not reaching for his gun for once.

I had more questions, but I want these answered first, they're the most obvious and helpful. Plus my class is starting


----------



## izillama

Clover shot Koln another dirty look, disregarding the "royal" company that entertained her and almost completely losing her manners--and temper--as she practically spat at the priest, "Would it _kill_ you to use your ears, Koln? Edward has already stated quite directly: he needs to find out more about Thaddeus' location AND that we should do our best to draw Bothwell to us, not bother searching for a needle in a haystack. Denver's a big place. It is _especially _fortuitous for someone who doesn't want to be found. My _God_! Do I have to do everything myself?"
Suddenly, she pulled a complete 180 and turned back to Edward, her face dripping with sweetness and respect, "Edward. We will be sure to do as you ask. I believe we have some leads on how to contact Dr. Liverman. Perhaps if we find him, we could--_gently, of course_--persuade him to help us with whatever is in those vials. We will report to you as soon as we have Bothwell in our _clutches_... I mean custody." ^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover shot Koln another dirty look, disregarding the "royal" company that entertained her and almost completely losing her manners--and temper--as she practically spat at the priest, "Would it _kill_ you to use your ears, Koln? Edward has already stated quite directly: he needs to find out more about Thaddeus' location AND that we should do our best to draw Bothwell to us, not bother searching for a needle in a haystack. Denver's a big place. It is _especially _fortuitous for someone who doesn't want to be found. My _God_! Do I have to do everything myself?"




Koln leans over Clover's shoulder and whispers:

[sblock]"We're dealing with things far beyond us.. stuff you never even fancied to imagine as a human I bet. Yes, I am aware what Edward has said, that we should lure him to us, but what better way to draw out bees than to cautiously poke around the hive? If we are not vigilant and aggressive, evil will indeed come to us, but it won't be on our terms. Eh, but what do I know? I'm just a trained hunter and priest. If you really want to take charge, be my guest, but do not use the Lord's name in vain again. Unless you worship a false diety, next time you call for God, you better mean it."[/sblock]

With that Koln steps behind Clover and lowers the brim of his hat over his eyes before crossing his arms.


----------



## izillama

Clover pouted and managed to grumble, "Poke around the hive and you'll eventually get stung," before crossing her own arms stubbornly and pressing her mouth together tightly, signaling to Koln that she wasn't going to say any more.
Barely 20 seconds passed, though, before she found herself blurting in yet another grumble, "And I've said that plenty of times before without you getting all tied up in knots over it! Geez, Koln Clergue, you're awfully hypocritical sometimes..."
*more pouting*


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover pouted and managed to grumble, "Poke around the hive and you'll eventually get stung," before crossing her own arms stubbornly and pressing her mouth together tightly, signaling to Koln that she wasn't going to say any more.
> Barely 20 seconds passed, though, before she found herself blurting in yet another grumble, "And I've said that plenty of times before without you getting all tied up in knots over it! Geez, Koln Clergue, you're awfully hypocritical sometimes..."
> *more pouting*



With all the pouting and frowning going on, Ruby soaked it all in and started to frown herself. She bounced back and forth to each of them with sad puppy eyes. 
Aww come on guys, don't be sore at each other.." she started with a little whimper. She gave Koln a hug and pushed the brim of his hat up. "Come on now..."
She then bounded over to Clover and gave her a hug to. "Lets see some smiles.. We will get to the bottom of this.."
^_^


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover pouted and managed to grumble, "Poke around the hive and you'll eventually get stung," before crossing her own arms stubbornly and pressing her mouth together tightly, signaling to Koln that she wasn't going to say any more.
> Barely 20 seconds passed, though, before she found herself blurting in yet another grumble, "And I've said that plenty of times before without you getting all tied up in knots over it! Geez, Koln Clergue, you're awfully hypocritical sometimes..."
> *more pouting*




Koln remains silent, in the times he's heard her say it, she's meant it, at least from what he could tell. There will be time to talk later, now is not the time. Now they should be learning what they can from Edward. Clover did have a point though in a way. His method would undoubtedly result in a violent confrontation with Bothwell. He doesn't mind being 'stung,' but cannot expect Clover to be so strong. It would be wise to keep unnoticed... however if they're dealing with whom he thinks they are, then they already know all about them and it is a miracle they have not struck yet.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> With all the pouting and frowning going on, Ruby soaked it all in and started to frown herself. She bounced back and forth to each of them with sad puppy eyes.
> Aww come on guys, don't be sore at each other.." she started with a little whimper. She gave Koln a hug and pushed the brim of his hat up. "Come on now..."
> She then bounded over to Clover and gave her a hug to. "Lets see some smiles.. We will get to the bottom of this.."
> ^_^




He warmly smiles down at Ruby and hugs her, masking his fear that she too is slowly changing. "Heh, I'm not mad at Clover, we're just both very stubborn individuals."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover shot Koln another dirty look, disregarding the "royal" company that entertained her and almost completely losing her manners--and temper--as she practically spat at the priest, "Would it _kill_ you to use your ears, Koln? Edward has already stated quite directly: he needs to find out more about Thaddeus' location AND that we should do our best to draw Bothwell to us, not bother searching for a needle in a haystack. Denver's a big place. It is _especially _fortuitous for someone who doesn't want to be found. My _God_! Do I have to do everything myself?"
> Suddenly, she pulled a complete 180 and turned back to Edward, her face dripping with sweetness and respect, "Edward. We will be sure to do as you ask. I believe we have some leads on how to contact Dr. Liverman. Perhaps if we find him, we could--_gently, of course_--persuade him to help us with whatever is in those vials. We will report to you as soon as we have Bothwell in our _clutches_... I mean custody." ^.^




Edward watches the group quarrel amongst themselves before slamming his fist down on his desk "Enough!". He points to Clover "I agree with her plan, you should go find this Doctor if you believe that he'll help you to better understand those vials and what Prestor was doing. Don't worry yourselves with Brothwell right now, he'll come to you I'm sure." 

Edward looks over at Koln who is standing behind Clover "However, the priest does have a point. If you were to see Brothwell you should at least know what he looks like. He is a Caucasian man who appears to be in his late teens. He has short cropped blond hair and he dresses like most of the folks at the Broadstreet. He mostly used to hang around here but would occassionally be seen at the 24th Diocese as well as the mall because most young vampires go to these places because of the abundance of humans. As I have said before though, since nobody has seen him it would most likely be a waste of your time to go to these places yourselves and look."

Edward gets up to his desk and walks towards the door. "I wish you luck on meeting with this Dr. Liverman. If I may make a suggestion I would say that you would probably be best setting up a meeting with him rather than just showing up at his doorstep...that tends to creep people out a bit. And unlike other humans you have encountered, this Doctor may know about vampires due to his relationship with Prestor. Now unless you have any other pressing questions I really must get back to business here and make sure my band isn't out feeding off of heroin addicts...again. I will call you if anything surfaces about Brothwell on my end."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward gets up to his desk and walks towards the door. "I wish you luck on meeting with this Dr. Liverman. If I may make a suggestion I would say that you would probably be best setting up a meeting with him rather than just showing up at his doorstep...that tends to creep people out a bit. And unlike other humans you have encountered, this Doctor may know about vampires due to his relationship with Prestor. Now unless you have any other pressing questions I really must get back to business here and make sure my band isn't out feeding off of heroin addicts...again. I will call you if anything surfaces about Brothwell on my end."




Edward looks at all of you standing in his office silently. "Well...if nobody has any questions then I really must get back to business here." Edward ushers you out the door and disappears into the crowd after locking the door behind him. You are now all standing in the main area of the Broadstreet. The majority of the crowd is near the stage as Edward talks to his regulars who are gathered around him.


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded after Edward. Then, she tossed her hair defiantly in Koln's direction: clearly signaling to him that their argument was _not _over. Then, she sighed, "Well, I suppose that's about all we can do for tonight. At least we showed him that we're still on-board and willing to help. Keeping up appearances, of course. Right? Anyway, we should probably get in touch with Liverman soon. And..." she hesitated, "...as much as I just _adore_ the sewer, I think that we should make one more pass of it soon. Maybe... maybe we can find some clues as to what happened to..." Her voice trailed off. If she could choose any remaining link to her humanity, she would be damn certain to pour her dwindling heart and soul into the hunt for Susie! Even if it led her to ruin...


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover nodded after Edward. Then, she tossed her hair defiantly in Koln's direction: clearly signaling to him that their argument was _not _over. Then, she sighed, "Well, I suppose that's about all we can do for tonight. At least we showed him that we're still on-board and willing to help. Keeping up appearances, of course. Right? Anyway, we should probably get in touch with Liverman soon. And..." she hesitated, "...as much as I just _adore_ the sewer, I think that we should make one more pass of it soon. Maybe... maybe we can find some clues as to what happened to..." Her voice trailed off. If she could choose any remaining link to her humanity, she would be damn certain to pour her dwindling heart and soul into the hunt for Susie! Even if it led her to ruin...




Koln nods at Clover's suggestion, "Yes, I have the terrible feeling we might have missed something in the sewer. I have some unfinished business down there... Now I haven't been watching much television, but have you or Ruby heard anything about the police investigation to those responsible for Susie's disappearance? " Koln asks as they step out of the club.


----------



## izillama

Clover shook her head, "All I saw the other night was the report that a... body had been found. When I got to the scene they were just wrapping up. I saw Detective Brandt hurry away from the scene. I'm not sure what that was about. You know, I haven't checked the news in a few days. Or the newspaper. I wonder if there was anything else?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover shook her head, "All I saw the other night was the report that a... body had been found. When I got to the scene they were just wrapping up. I saw Detective Brandt hurry away from the scene. I'm not sure what that was about. You know, I haven't checked the news in a few days. Or the newspaper. I wonder if there was anything else?"



Ruby's mouth tightened up at the news. "Well, let's just hope the body wasn't Suzie afterall and she is still among the living." "I agree that we must see Liverman first. Edward mentioned that we should make an appointment first. Does anyone know his office hours? May the other professors?" she stretched about after this. "At any rate, I think we need a rest pretty soon if there is nothing else to do tonight..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's mouth tightened up at the news. "Well, let's just hope the body wasn't Suzie afterall and she is still among the living." "I agree that we must see Liverman first. Edward mentioned that we should make an appointment first. Does anyone know his office hours? May the other professors?" she stretched about after this. "At any rate, I think we need a rest pretty soon if there is nothing else to do tonight..."




Just so you know: The notes that you found from the bank had a phone number and address for Liverman.


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow at Ruby, "Um... office hours? Remember, Ruby? Professor Jones said he was fired. So, he has no office to speak of. The phone number and address that you two found were probably for his private residence."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow at Ruby, "Um... office hours? Remember, Ruby? Professor Jones said he was fired. So, he has no office to speak of. The phone number and address that you two found were probably for his private residence."



Ruby rubbed her head sheepishly ^_^; "Oh yea heheh... that's right" She took out the piece of paper and studied it. "Think it's too late to call him up, what time is it anyway?"
Arg, that slipped my mind completely


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby rubbed her head sheepishly ^_^; "Oh yea heheh... that's right" She took out the piece of paper and studied it. "Think it's too late to call him up, what time is it anyway?"
> Arg, that slipped my mind completely




The time is about 12 midnight.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The time is about 12 midnight.




"When we were at the club I noticed a clock that said a lot of mean things, but also told me it was nearly midnight. It should be 12 right now... as a mortal I would be awake at this hour, so we can give it a shot. If not, the night is still relatively young. We can do a few things... stop at the nearest convenience store for a newspaper and look it over for any pertinent information. I also wonder if the police ever found the body of that hunter... I sorta hope they did. Or we can return to the sewers... yeah I am not too keen on that either." Koln sighs, leaning up against a wall.

What does the area around us look like right now? A lot of people? Busy? Quiet? A lot of traffic? Sirens in distance?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "When we were at the club I noticed a clock that said a lot of mean things, but also told me it was nearly midnight. It should be 12 right now... as a mortal I would be awake at this hour, so we can give it a shot. If not, the night is still relatively young. We can do a few things... stop at the nearest convenience store for a newspaper and look it over for any pertinent information. I also wonder if the police ever found the body of that hunter... I sorta hope they did. Or we can return to the sewers... yeah I am not too keen on that either." Koln sighs, leaning up against a wall.
> 
> What does the area around us look like right now? A lot of people? Busy? Quiet? A lot of traffic? Sirens in distance?




The streets are quiet, a few people are leaving the Broadstreet walking off to their cars or the bus. Some are staying int eh courtyard next to the Broadstreet smoking and talking amongst themselves.


----------



## izillama

"Actually, I agree with Koln--though I also disagree with you as well. Yes, let's go get a newspaper. Oh, it's been so long since I've been able to take a glance through _The New York Times_. Hm... but I guess we'd have to go more local with our search. On the other hand, why don't we wait on Liverman? He's obviously not going anywhere, and old men can get grouchy if they don't get their beauty sleep. Why don't we have Mindy make an appointment with him and then we'll go earlier tomorrow night. Ok? And really, you want to go snooping around the sewer at this time of night?" Her lips pursed sternly together.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates pokes his head out of your pocket and says "Wisdom begins in wonder."
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Indeed it does my friend..." Koln whispers to Socrates, gently petting him as he responds.

"Ok, so the sewers can wait, they're not going anywhere. Although I do have unfinished business with that fiend we met down there..." Koln bends over a sewer grate against the sidewalk and yells down it, "YOU HEAR ME! YOUR DAYS AMONG THE LIVING ARE NUMBERED! SOON LUCIFER'S WOLVES SHALL FEAST UPON THE INNARDS OF YOUR STOMACH AND HIS DEMONIC HARPIES WILL FASHION YOUR ESOPHAGUS INTO A GRISLY HARPSICHORD!" 

A second or two goes by and then Koln thinks he hears a reply up from the grate, "Bring it..."

"That's it, I'm going in!" Koln growls as he struggles to fit himself down the small grate, obviously not getting very far. "Grr! Fine, then I pull out my gun!" He does, and holds his S&W down the grate, about to pull the trigger, but he stops suddenly and glares at Clover.

He slowly gets up and points her gun at her! "Clover, your bag... there's laughing coming from inside! Open it!" Koln lowers his weapon as he approaches, for now keeping the safety on. 

"Your cell phone mocks us... It is an agent of the Devil! Ruby's kind are wise to not trust such things! You can learn much from her."
Oh snap!


Sense motive - Cell phone!
   1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)



Roll Lookup


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Indeed it does my friend..." Koln whispers to Socrates, gently petting him as he responds.
> 
> "Ok, so the sewers can wait, they're not going anywhere. Although I do have unfinished business with that fiend we met down there..." Koln bends over a sewer grate against the sidewalk and yells down it, "YOU HEAR ME! YOUR DAYS AMONG THE LIVING ARE NUMBERED! SOON LUCIFER'S WOLVES SHALL FEAST UPON THE INNARDS OF YOUR STOMACH AND HIS DEMONIC HARPIES WILL FASHION YOUR ESOPHAGUS INTO A GRISLY HARPSICHORD!"
> 
> A second or two goes by and then Koln thinks he hears a reply up from the grate, "Bring it..."
> 
> "That's it, I'm going in!" Koln growls as he struggles to fit himself down the small grate, obviously not getting very far. "Grr! Fine, then I pull out my gun!" He does, and holds his S&W down the grate, about to pull the trigger, but he stops suddenly and glares at Clover.
> 
> He slowly gets up and points her gun at her! "Clover, your bag... there's laughing coming from inside! Open it!" Koln lowers his weapon as he approaches, for now keeping the safety on.
> 
> "Your cell phone mocks us... It is an agent of the Devil! Ruby's kind are wise to not trust such things! You can learn much from her."
> Oh snap!
> 
> 
> Sense motive - Cell phone!
> 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)
> 
> 
> 
> Roll Lookup



Ruby places a hand up to her mouth in shock over Koln's sudden display of insanity. "It's quite alright Koln, cellphones are a useful source of communication," Ruby says, even though she knows her words may be of no use. She slowly approaches behind him to make sure he doesn't do anything rash..


----------



## izillama

Staring down the barrel of a gun (safety on, she noticed with none-too-little relief) Clover was at first a bit shocked. Then, realizing that Koln had no more will to shoot her than he did to do any harm to Ruby, she found herself quirking an eyebrow, speaking pointedly, as though he were bothering her, "_Seriously_?"
Feeling just a bit empowered, she had no trouble walking towards the gun, lowering the muzzle with a careless hand as she continued to stride past Koln. As she walked away from her two friends, she barked--commanded--knowing that they would do exactly as she wished whether under her control or not, "Ruby. Koln. Come! We're going home..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> He slowly gets up and points her gun at her! "Clover, your bag... there's laughing coming from inside! Open it!" Koln lowers his weapon as he approaches, for now keeping the safety on.
> 
> "Your cell phone mocks us... It is an agent of the Devil! Ruby's kind are wise to not trust such things! You can learn much from her."
> Oh snap!
> 
> Sense motive - Cell phone!
> 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
That cell phone seems to be calling out to you, even beckoning to you. You're not sure whether to trust it or not, it might just be your insanity speaking after all.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Staring down the barrel of a gun (safety on, she noticed with none-too-little relief) Clover was at first a bit shocked. Then, realizing that Koln had no more will to shoot her than he did to do any harm to Ruby, she found herself quirking an eyebrow, speaking pointedly, as though he were bothering her, "_Seriously_?"
> Feeling just a bit empowered, she had no trouble walking towards the gun, lowering the muzzle with a careless hand as she continued to stride past Koln. As she walked away from her two friends, she barked--commanded--knowing that they would do exactly as she wished whether under her control or not, "Ruby. Koln. Come! We're going home..."




"Grr.. already? Well fine, I guess it actually would be a could idea to not do anything too... crazy... tonight, give ourselves a break. However I caution you Clover. Pray that the StephMeyerVampireConspiracy does not have a satellite in orbit, or else your phone might blab our location. They will descend from space in their little pods and, while I am strong, I doubt I could hold back the hundreds and hundreds of teenyvampire soldiers from space that will be after us." 


Koln sighs... Clover's command still on his mind, "Koln! Come! We're going home!" as if he was a dog! He isn't a dog! At least...he doesn't think so. What if...? He stops for a moment, looking at this reflection in a car's hubcab, only to see a dark pig-tailed hair girl looking back at him. "Oh, pardon me.." Koln mumbles,and she nods, stepping aside, allowing Koln to see himself in the reflection. "Ah I knew it!" Koln smiles and excitedly hurries back to the group, happily exclaiming "I am not a dog! Well that's a lot off of my mind."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs... Clover's command still on his mind, "Koln! Come! We're going home!" as if he was a dog! He isn't a dog! At least...he doesn't think so. What if...? He stops for a moment, looking at this reflection in a car's hubcab, only to see a dark pig-tailed hair girl looking back at him. "Oh, pardon me.." Koln mumbles,and she nods, stepping aside, allowing Koln to see himself in the reflection. "Ah I knew it!" Koln smiles and excitedly hurries back to the group, happily exclaiming "I am not a dog! Well that's a lot off of my mind."




You all take the bus back to the dorm room. while you are on the bus a group of goth-looking kids talk idly amongst themselves. 

"Ever notice all these weird vampire wannabees hanging around the mall lately?" Another one says "Yeah dude...so annoying. They think they are so cool." They get off the bus when it stops at the mall.

The bus gets to the University and you get off and walk to Clover's dorm room. You get in and are now back in her room.


----------



## izillama

"Ever notice all these weird vampire wannabees hanging around the mall lately?" Another one says "Yeah dude...so annoying. They think they are so cool."
As the goth kids got up to leave, Clover smiled and bared her fangs mockingly at their backs, acting rather childish compared to her usual cool demeanor. 'Well then, I guess I'm one of the _weird_ ones now, huh?'

Back at the dorm room, Clover clicked on the light and walked inside, her friends in tow. Leaving them to their own devices, she sat down at her desk and powered up her computer, pulling out her cell phone and texting Mindy, <_We need to talk. Don't come after 5am_> Then, she opened her internet browser and started searching up the local newspaper. Maybe they could find the headlines they were looking for there. Clover also picked up her remote, tossing it to Koln, "Turn on the news. We might hear something about the hunter in the dumpster and maybe even the murder up by Prestor's."
'Hm... did I really just give Koln access to my television? I had better keep an eye on him...'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Back at the dorm room, Clover clicked on the light and walked inside, her friends in tow. Leaving them to their own devices, she sat down at her desk and powered up her computer, pulling out her cell phone and texting Mindy, <_We need to talk. Don't come after 5am_> Then, she opened her internet browser and started searching up the local newspaper. Maybe they could find the headlines they were looking for there. Clover also picked up her remote, tossing it to Koln, "Turn on the news. We might hear something about the hunter in the dumpster and maybe even the murder up by Prestor's."
> 'Hm... did I really just give Koln access to my television? I had better keep an eye on him...'




Clover searches the internet for recent news in the local area. She finds an article describing the building fire in the downtown area. The article mentions Koln and that he was identified through dental records.

Koln flicks on the TV. Luckily the TV was set to the local news channel from the last time that Clover was watching it. The news man mentions the crime scene from last night and that it was a local girl that was found murdered. You can see that although the girl was young, she is definitely not Suzy. The police still don't have any leads as to who murdered the girl and how.

Koln
[sblock]
You zone out while watching the news anchor talk. All of a sudden he speaks to you. "Hey, you! Yes I'm talking to you! How's it going? Have you ever heard the one about the Chef and the Tuna?"
[/sblock]

Ruby
[sblock]
This strange glowing box has people trapped inside that seem like they can't escape!
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Our three heroes enter the dorm as Koln slowly brushes his chin in thought with his fingers, "Vampire... 'want-to-be's?' There are kids... children, that want to be vampires?! Children?! I love children! We must help them immediately! Save who we can and slaughter the lost causes! Who's with me?! Look, even if I am wrong, you cannot deny there is a danger in this growing vampire trend? What if one kid, or group of kids, does their homework slightly beyond their hobby and ends up in way over their head? It isn't like vampires are make believe. Oh no, they're not. They wait in the shadows, hoping the curious sheep make their job easy and wander to their clutches out of the caring eye of the shephard..."

Koln mumbles on cryptically as sits in front of the television.



Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover searches the internet for recent news in the local area. She finds an article describing the building fire in the downtown area. The article mentions Koln and that he was identified through dental records.
> 
> Koln flicks on the TV. Luckily the TV was set to the local news channel from the last time that Clover was watching it. The news man mentions the crime scene from last night and that it was a local girl that was found murdered. You can see that although the girl was young, she is definitely not Suzy. The police still don't have any leads as to who murdered the girl and how.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You zone out while watching the news anchor talk. All of a sudden he speaks to you. "Hey, you! Yes I'm talking to you! How's it going? Have you ever heard the one about the Chef and the Tuna?"
> [/sblock]




Koln smiles, shaking the news anchor's hand. "Oh I'm fine, well as fine as I could be for not having a pulse." Koln stops himself, thinking he might have said too much already! This news anchor could be a spy...

"The chef and tuna...?" Koln thinks, and has a guess to what the story is going to be about... "Go on... but choose your words carefully, Mr. Television."

Sense motive
TV anchor
 1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20) 


Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln mumbles on cryptically as sits in front of the television.
> 
> Koln smiles, shaking the news anchor's hand. "Oh I'm fine, well as fine as I could be for not having a pulse." Koln stops himself, thinking he might have said too much already! This news anchor could be a spy...
> 
> "The chef and tuna...?" Koln thinks, and has a guess to what the story is going to be about... "Go on... but choose your words carefully, Mr. Television."
> 
> Sense motive
> TV anchor
> 1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)
> Roll Lookup




Koln
[sblock]
You think that the news anchor is being honest but it is highly possible that this is just merely an illusion caused by your insanity. It seems real though, even Ruby is looking on in awe!
[/sblock]

"A big fan of jokes I see!" The news anchor laughs. He continues on in with the joke as if he was reporting on a news event. 

"A tuna went to see the chef who killed his father and turned him into dinner at a local restaurant. The tuna said 'You are the chef who killed my father. I want to make a bet with you, if I can beat you in a game of chess then you have to retire from being a chef forever.' 'And if I win?' asked the chef. 'Then you can serve me to all of your customers.' the tuna replies. The chef agrees and the two begin to play. The tuna had played chess all of his life as most tuna fish do in their spare time, and it wasn't long before the tuna put the chef in check mate. 'I win!' cried the tuna throwing his fins in the air. The chef then plunged his knife into the tuna's chest. 'But...I won...' said the tuna as he felt the knife wiggling around in his guts. The chef smiled 'So did your father!'"

With that the news anchor disappears and a commercial for a dating website comes on the TV.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

Ruby
[sblock]
You see Koln interacting with a man inside the glowing box. It then changes and you see couples walking on a beach and in a park. The glowing box asks you about your relationships and if you would like to meet new people.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You think that the news anchor is being honest but it is highly possible that this is just merely an illusion caused by your insanity. It seems real though, even Ruby is looking on in awe!
> [/sblock]
> 
> "A big fan of jokes I see!" The news anchor laughs. He continues on in with the joke as if he was reporting on a news event.
> 
> "A tuna went to see the chef who killed his father and turned him into dinner at a local restaurant. The tuna said 'You are the chef who killed my father. I want to make a bet with you, if I can beat you in a game of chess then you have to retire from being a chef forever.' 'And if I win?' asked the chef. 'Then you can serve me to all of your customers.' the tuna replies. The chef agrees and the two begin to play. The tuna had played chess all of his life as most tuna fish do in their spare time, and it wasn't long before the tuna put the chef in check mate. 'I win!' cried the tuna throwing his fins in the air. The chef then plunged his knife into the tuna's chest. 'But...I won...' said the tuna as he felt the knife wiggling around in his guts. The chef smiled 'So did your father!'"
> 
> With that the news anchor disappears and a commercial for a dating website comes on the TV.




"YOU BASTARD! MY FATHER IS NOT A TUNA!! He was a man of virtue! A holy man! He did not die by those damned beasts that feast upon the flesh and blood of humanity!" The joke, with its 'like father - like son' theme, obviously struck a terrible chord with Koln, who leaps up and grabs the television, holding it over his head and approaching the window, unlatching it.

Better stop him Clover, and DON'T command him to 'Drop it'


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> You see Koln interacting with a man inside the glowing box. It then changes and you see couples walking on a beach and in a park. The glowing box asks you about your relationships and if you would like to meet new people.
> [/sblock]




I think it would be funny if that's on as Koln, at his craziest, is holding the television above his head.


----------



## izillama

^.^ (envision Clover's serene smile...)
'Ah... it's so nice to have a moment of quiet after such a long night! I'm glad that I was able to find some news online. Excellent! They think Koln's dead. Finally, a bit of good news in this bleak situation. If nothing else, that should mean that no vampire hunters will be after us from the Vatican! Oh, and it sounds like Koln and Ruby are enjoying themselves with the television. I wasn't looking, but did they just mention something about the murder? Hm... maybe that too was good news! Ah... such a calm and peaceful night. A rabbit asleep in his cage. Crickets chirping merrily outside of my window. The sound of Koln happily murmuring to himself. And... oh! Look at that. Ruby looks so _cute_, the way she's just staring at the television like that. And silly Koln: glued to the news. It must be a good story! Yes. Things are definately starting to fall into pl...'
"YOU BASTARD! MY FATHER IS NOT A TUNA!! He was a man of virtue! A holy man! He did not die by those damned beasts that feast upon the flesh and blood of humanity!"
'Meh!?'
Clover whipped around to see Koln standing with her television high above his head, as though he were about to smash it like a jack-o-lantern. 'Hm... maybe it _wasn't_ such a good story...' The television was still plugged in and, despite its elevated location, Ruby's eyes were still stuck on the screen as some lovey dovey couple smiled and kissed on a beach.
Carefully, she stood up. She did _not_ want to have to explain to daddy why her television was in shambles and needed replacing. Her hands froze out in front of her as she struggled for words, unable to get the attention of his eyesight, "Um... Koln? Yeah... yeah I'm talking to _you_! Ok now, easy there...!" 
'Damn, what did the microwave do to him that other time?!?!' 
"Um... whatever the television did, I'm sure it didn't mean it! Really, it's a good television! Now, how about putting it down nice and slowly... _so I won't have to smack you_...!" She covered her mouth politely after her growling threat, not entirely sure where that had come from.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Um... whatever the television did, I'm sure it didn't mean it! Really, it's a good television! Now, how about putting it down nice and slowly... _so I won't have to smack you_...!" She covered her mouth politely after her growling threat, not entirely sure where that had come from.




Koln stops in his tracks at her threat. Then a small smile appears as he struggles to stifle a chuckle. "Oh, hehheh.. I'm sorry Clover, I do not mean to laugh, really! Smack me? Hehehe, alright, if you want to spar you only need to just ask.. er, why am I holding this television above my head? Above my head is no place for the television! I will put it right where it should be." The confused Koln concludes as he sets it back where it was.

"Er... I'm sorry I think I just blanked out. So what's going on? Find anything interesting Clover about that hunter or Suzie from your laptop?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stops in his tracks at her threat. Then a small smile appears as he struggles to stifle a chuckle. "Oh, hehheh.. I'm sorry Clover, I do not mean to laugh, really! Smack me? Hehehe, alright, if you want to spar you only need to just ask.. er, why am I holding this television above my head? Above my head is no place for the television! I will put it right where it should be." The confused Koln concludes as he sets it back where it was.
> 
> "Er... I'm sorry I think I just blanked out. So what's going on? Find anything interesting Clover about that hunter or Suzie from your laptop?"




I have to post as Ruby since it seems like Sarah is MIA today. I wanted her to have some part in this 

Ruby stays fixed on the TV and talks softly to herself while watching the commercials "Don't worry, Koln was only trying to save you from your prison. Please, tell me how I can solve my relationship problems. I know I'm a little shy but surely I can find happiness too..."

Ruby moves closer to the TV ans strokes it on the side with her right hand while she presses her left cheek against the screen.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln blinks at Ruby, silent for a bit ".... relationship problems...?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby has been in a daydream the entire time Koln had his arguement with the TV, ot to her, thr "Clever Light Box." She imagined herself with him on that beach as the couple prancing about in the sun, oh how the sun looked so wonderful synthetically; a pleasure she will never see or feel again. She was entranced up until.. 
YOU BASTARD! MY FATHER IS NOT A TUNA!! He was a man of virtue! A holy man! He did not die by those damned beasts that feast upon the flesh and blood of humanity!" 
0_0
The clever light box flew upward along with the bouncing couple up over Koln's head. She stood straight up ready to stop him, but Clover quickly intervened.
 "Oh, hehheh.. I'm sorry Clover, I do not mean to laugh, really! Smack me? Hehehe, alright, if you want to spar you only need to just ask.. er, why am I holding this television above my head? Above my head is no place for the television! I will put it right where it should be." The confused Koln concludes as he sets it back where it was.

"Did someone say spar?" Ruby cheerfully tried to lighten the mood again. "We should all train together to brush up on our fighting abilities, doncha think?" she said with her arms crossed looking determined.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "Did someone say spar?" Ruby cheerfully tried to lighten the mood again. "We should all train together to brush up on our fighting abilities, doncha think?" she said with her arms crossed looking determined.




Koln chuckles and looks around the room, "Hm, I don't think we have much room here. If we have time I think we can have a go in the gymnasium,  what do you think Clover? I promise I will go very light contact and at a portion of my strength... I hope Ruby does the same."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln chuckles and looks around the room, "Hm, I don't think we have much room here. If we have time I think we can have a go in the gymnasium,  what do you think Clover? I promise I will go very light contact and at a portion of my strength... I hope Ruby does the same."




Ruby and Koln are on their way out the door when Mindy shows up in response to Clover's text. "Hi ya'll! Yer lucky it's a weekday otherwise I woulda been out late Angie! Unless of course i have to give that up too." Mindy says that last part while her eyes wander to the ground.

Mindy looks at Ruby and Koln and says "No offense you two but do ya think I could get a moment alone with Angie?"

Ruby and Koln can go to the gym, I assume Clover can tell them where to go and give them a key to get in.


----------



## izillama

(...hooray for random posts )

Things quickly snowballed from the intent of smacking Koln to sparring to going to the gym at 1am to Mindy somehow bursting in the door without a key. Insane!
Clover finally raised her voice above the chattering people, bringing all noise in the room to a standstill with just a few words, "Enough already! Honestly, you three just _prattle_ on like those little school girls from St. Theresa's Elementary on their way to visit the boys up at St. Augustine's Boy's Academy!"
The room fell deathly silent, and she realized they had no idea what she was talking about. Clover finally composed herself in a huff, "Anyway, the gym is closed at this time of night, in case you forgot what time it is. Why not go to the campus field? The stadium is right up the road. You can't miss it. Mindy! No, you don't have to give up going out late. And now, Koln. Ruby. If you'll _excuse_ us?" She motioned for her friends to get going before she lost her temper again!


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> (...hooray for random posts )
> 
> Things quickly snowballed from the intent of smacking Koln to sparring to going to the gym at 1am to Mindy somehow bursting in the door without a key. Insane!
> Clover finally raised her voice above the chattering people, bringing all noise in the room to a standstill with just a few words, "Enough already! Honestly, you three just _prattle_ on like those little school girls from St. Theresa's Elementary on their way to visit the boys up at St. Augustine's Boy's Academy!"
> The room fell deathly silent, and she realized they had no idea what she was talking about. Clover finally composed herself in a huff, "Anyway, the gym is closed at this time of night, in case you forgot what time it is. Why not go to the campus field? The stadium is right up the road. You can't miss it. Mindy! No, you don't have to give up going out late. And now, Koln. Ruby. If you'll _excuse_ us?" She motioned for her friends to get going before she lost her temper again!



Ruby let out a small whimper at Clover's harsh tone. "Ok, if you insist," she said with her head down. She grabbed for Koln's arms to pull him lightly towards the door for them to be on their way. "Good to see you again Mindy," she said with a greeting nod of her head.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby let out a small whimper at Clover's harsh tone. "Ok, if you insist," she said with her head down. She grabbed for Koln's arms to pull him lightly towards the door for them to be on their way. "Good to see you again Mindy," she said with a greeting nod of her head.




Mindy didn't let herself in btw, Koln and Ruby opened the door when they were going to go to the gym that they would have to break into. I figured they would find a field or some secluded place to go to.

"Pleasure's all mine." Mindy says to Ruby with the kind of southern hospitality that would get on Clover's nerves after awhile when they were roommates.

Once Koln and Ruby leave the room Mindy checks the door to make sure that it is locked (wouldn't want any crazy priests breaking in)! Mindy sits on Clover's bed and sighs. "I've been thinkin' about what happened last night and this whole vampire thing. I believe you Angie, I believe that you are a vampire even though I don't understand why or how. Do you even understand? I realize that you saved my life last night when that guy stabbed me. You healed me with yer blood! I'm indebted to you fer that. But one thing that troubles me is my attachment to you? Am I yer slave or something? Is this how things are suppos'd to be? And for all eternity?"

Tears start to well up in Mindy's eyes.

Hehe, I made a ryhme


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby let out a small whimper at Clover's harsh tone. "Ok, if you insist," she said with her head down. She grabbed for Koln's arms to pull him lightly towards the door for them to be on their way. "Good to see you again Mindy," she said with a greeting nod of her head.




"Well I planned on breaking into the gym, but sure, open field works too! ...Er I don't understand Clover. We're visiting the boys at the academy?" Koln shrugs at Ruby as they leave the room, tipping his hat to Mindy as they pass by her.

"Now Ruby, do not be afraid to hold back. However we need rules, namely no weapons, no hair-pulling, no biting, but I will allow you to claw. Grappling is okay, but I don't know how much good choking will do since we don't really need oxygen. " 

Koln would be hesitant to spar with just anyone, but Ruby somehow seemed like a natural. He has noticed the grace and power she conducts herself while fighting. "So, Ruby... did anyone teach you how to fight or do you think your talent comes from being Gangrel?"
Koln asks as they arrive at the open field.

What's the field look like storyteller? Did anything happen on the way there? Are there students about?


----------



## izillama

> Once Koln and Ruby leave the room Mindy checks the door to make sure that it is locked (wouldn't want any crazy priests breaking in)! Mindy sits on Clover's bed and sighs. "I've been thinkin' about what happened last night and this whole vampire thing. I believe you Angie, I believe that you are a vampire even though I don't understand why or how. Do you even understand? I realize that you saved my life last night when that guy stabbed me. You healed me with yer blood! I'm indebted to you fer that. But one thing that troubles me is my attachment to you? Am I yer slave or something? Is this how things are suppos'd to be? And for all eternity?"
> 
> Tears start to well up in Mindy's eyes.




Clover watched her friends leave then became unnervingly stoic. She didn't mean to yell at _Ruby_ necessarily. She would have to remember to apologize later.
Quietly, she listened to Mindy's concern. She stood with her back to the Texan, her hands clasped businesslike behind her back as she listened. Then, when she smelled salt in the air and heard the beginnings of a sob, Clover felt her ashen heart wrench in pain. 
Monster!
How could she have done this to Mindy? To her roommate? The only one at this damned school who had ever shown her any genuine kindness? Who had innately picked up the signals. The warnings that something wasn't right. That Clover might do something rash. And who tried to save her? 
Her lip curled in a hardened  half-grin. Well, if this was the payment for kindness, she would have to remember to warn people not to do her any favors in the future!
She turned slowly and faced the girl, unsure of how to answer, "Mindy... I... don't really know where to begin. Do I understand any of _what_? Being a vampire? Hardly. Sometimes I don't believe it myself. Something I think... why don't I just walk out into the sun? Prove it to myself once and for all? Heh. But then, you know all about my _tendencies_. However... as for this attachment... I know it has to do with my _blood_. For example..." she hesitated, "...when I was... _turned_ into this on Halloween, Ruby gave me some of her blood to keep me from... going nuts. Since then, I've felt indebted to her. Probably the way you feel towards me." 
Clover shrugged, waited a moment, then began to pace. She was using the pacing as a way to think but--worrying that she might frighten Mindy like a cat taunting a mouse--finally stood still and faced the girl again, "But I never meant for things to go so far! I know I already apologized for the stabbing thing. I never would have put you in any real danger had I known! I only needed your help in talking to the banker. That was... all I wanted..."
She bit her lip, hesitated, "But there's still a couple more favors to ask. Things that we can't _do_. Daytime things. Mindy, I need your _help_. And you're the only one we... _I _can trust. To be fair, though, you can go whenever you wish. I won't make you take my blood. I think you can go back to being _normal_ if you stop drinking it. But until you opt out of my service, I think this is best. After all, if you had just agreed to help with the bank and _weren't_ bound to me... and you had gotten _stabbed_ like you did..."
Her face spoke desperately to Mindy, urging her to finish the sentence that she could no longer stomach.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Well I planned on breaking into the gym, but sure, open field works too! ...Er I don't understand Clover. We're visiting the boys at the academy?" Koln shrugs at Ruby as they leave the room, tipping his hat to Mindy as they pass by her.
> 
> "Now Ruby, do not be afraid to hold back. However we need rules, namely no weapons, no hair-pulling, no biting, but I will allow you to claw. Grappling is okay, but I don't know how much good choking will do since we don't really need oxygen. "
> 
> Koln would be hesitant to spar with just anyone, but Ruby somehow seemed like a natural. He has noticed the grace and power she conducts herself while fighting. "So, Ruby... did anyone teach you how to fight or do you think your talent comes from being Gangrel?"
> Koln asks as they arrive at the open field.
> 
> What's the field look like storyteller? Did anything happen on the way there? Are there students about?




Koln and Ruby make their way to the field. The campus is really quiet tonight and there are hardly any students milling around at all. You can tell that it is a cold Denver night without even feeling it because the few breathes that you let out while talking create that all too familiar smoke that you used to see when you were living. 

You come to a deserted field that one can assume is the Quad. Small benches scatter the outside of the field along the walkways that encircle it. There are lamposts here and there that shed a small amount of light on the field itself but leave plenty of shadows. You can see a few flurries in the air as they pass by the lamposts.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln and Ruby make their way to the field. The campus is really quiet tonight and there are hardly any students milling around at all. You can tell that it is a cold Denver night without even feeling it because the few breathes that you let out while talking create that all too familiar smoke that you used to see when you were living.
> 
> You come to a deserted field that one can assume is the Quad. Small benches scatter the outside of the field along the walkways that encircle it. There are lamposts here and there that shed a small amount of light on the field itself but leave plenty of shadows. You can see a few flurries in the air as they pass by the lamposts.




"It's a nice night... I cannot think of a better way to spend it than I am right now with you. Now Socrates, you make sure Ruby plays clean." Koln scoops Socrates out of his coat pocket and places him on the ground,and removes his hat, placing it next to Socrates. Next is his cloak which he carefully folds next to his hat. He stretches a bit, bringing each leg up parallel to his body and holding it for a few seconds. A few practice wheel-kicks in the air and he's ready. Koln assumes his usual fighting stance with his arms up but relaxed.

Should we roll for our hits , or just RP them out since it's not a real fight?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> She turned slowly and faced the girl, unsure of how to answer, "Mindy... I... don't really know where to begin. Do I understand any of _what_? Being a vampire? Hardly. Sometimes I don't believe it myself. Something I think... why don't I just walk out into the sun? Prove it to myself once and for all? Heh. But then, you know all about my _tendencies_. However... as for this attachment... I know it has to do with my _blood_. For example..." she hesitated, "...when I was... _turned_ into this on Halloween, Ruby gave me some of her blood to keep me from... going nuts. Since then, I've felt indebted to her. Probably the way you feel towards me."
> Clover shrugged, waited a moment, then began to pace. She was using the pacing as a way to think but--worrying that she might frighten Mindy like a cat taunting a mouse--finally stood still and faced the girl again, "But I never meant for things to go so far! I know I already apologized for the stabbing thing. I never would have put you in any real danger had I known! I only needed your help in talking to the banker. That was... all I wanted..."
> She bit her lip, hesitated, "But there's still a couple more favors to ask. Things that we can't _do_. Daytime things. Mindy, I need your _help_. And you're the only one we... _I _can trust. To be fair, though, you can go whenever you wish. I won't make you take my blood. I think you can go back to being _normal_ if you stop drinking it. But until you opt out of my service, I think this is best. After all, if you had just agreed to help with the bank and _weren't_ bound to me... and you had gotten _stabbed_ like you did..."
> Her face spoke desperately to Mindy, urging her to finish the sentence that she could no longer stomach.




Mindy looks at the floor "I know...I would have been dead..." There is a moment of awkward silence in the room between the two girls. It's so quiet that Clover can hear Mindy breathing and even hear her heart beat inside her chest.

After a time Mindy speaks again "I want to help ya Angie. Ya know how I am, I'm always helpin' people! Mom would say it's my weak spot and I s'pose she's right! I can go out in the sun and you can't. Of course, I won't do anythin' crazy like capture boys for ya, but I sure can bring ya to parties if ya like! I must say, bein' turned into a vampire sure has made you more of a party animal!" Mindy laughs teasingly. "So what is it you need me to do for ya hun?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "It's a nice night... I cannot think of a better way to spend it than I am right now with you. Now Socrates, you make sure Ruby plays clean." Koln scoops Socrates out of his coat pocket and places him on the ground,and removes his hat, placing it next to Socrates. Next is his cloak which he carefully folds next to his hat. He stretches a bit, bringing each leg up parallel to his body and holding it for a few seconds. A few practice wheel-kicks in the air and he's ready. Koln assumes his usual fighting stance with his arms up but relaxed.
> 
> Should we roll for our hits , or just RP them out since it's not a real fight?




Just RP it out, it'll go faster that way.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln, keeping one arm extended farther out than normal as a 'feeler' for distance, closes in. He doesn't want to hurt Ruby, but he wants to see what she can do, so he figures a predictable front kick would be a good gauge of her skill. He telegraphs his move by bringing his back leg close before bringing up his front leg to snap out in front of him. More than likely she should move, and he's interested to see if she will counter/move to the side, or merely back up like an amateur.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "It's a nice night... I cannot think of a better way to spend it than I am right now with you. Now Socrates, you make sure Ruby plays clean." Koln scoops Socrates out of his coat pocket and places him on the ground,and removes his hat, placing it next to Socrates. Next is his cloak which he carefully folds next to his hat. He stretches a bit, bringing each leg up parallel to his body and holding it for a few seconds. A few practice wheel-kicks in the air and he's ready. Koln assumes his usual fighting stance with his arms up but relaxed.
> 
> Should we roll for our hits , or just RP them out since it's not a real fight?



Ruby turns as she observes the whole field. She would love to explore its vastness by running through it as she did with the meadows back at the village. "This place is great!" she says full of vitality. 
 "So, Ruby... did anyone teach you how to fight or do you think your talent comes from being Gangrel?"
She scratches her head in response, she hasn't really thought of that before. "I'm not quite sure actually. I never was a violent person back home in my entire life. Sure I had to restrain wild pigs and sheep that had to be sheared, but nothing out of the ordinary... It must be part of my new being I suppose.. It's weird, I feel like I enjoy a fight, but I feel I mixture of dread when I do. Maybe it's because I'm afraid that I will lose those precious to me," she says giving Koln a passing glance as she bends over for warm up stretches. 
"It's a nice night... I cannot think of a better way to spend it than I am right now with you. 

She smiles as she arches back upward from stretching. "I wouldn't have it any other way as well." She cracks her knuckles and brings her two clenched fists down at her sides by her hips in a ready position. 
"Ready when you are.."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln, keeping one arm extended farther out than normal as a 'feeler' for distance, closes in. He doesn't want to hurt Ruby, but he wants to see what she can do, so he figures a predictable front kick would be a good gauge of her skill. He telegraphs his move by bringing his back leg close before bringing up his front leg to snap out in front of him. More than likely she should move, and he's interested to see if she will counter/move to the side, or merely back up like an amateur.



Ruby sees the front kick lunging towards her and moves to the right as her left hand parry's his leg. She follows up with her right leg attempting to sweep his back leg. 'Lets' see if he can avoid this..' she said smirking.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby sees the front kick lunging towards her and moves to the right as her left hand parry's his leg. She follows up with her right leg attempting to sweep his back leg. 'Lets' see if he can avoid this..' she said smirking.





"Oomph!" Koln falls on his rump as Ruby sweeps out his leg. He smiles and laughs, placing his palms on either side of his head and springing back to his feet. "Excellent Ruby, well done!" He briskly brushes himself off and resumes his stance. Although she is quite able, he still wants to hold back a bit, so no face contact with his hands nor closed hand strikes. Still, wonder how she handles this... hopes the Amish don't teach their kids how to sprawl. Koln feints, bringing his leg up as if to attempt another strike, before bringing it back down and charging forward, grabbing Ruby's legs as he attempts a double leg takedown.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy looks at the floor "I know...I would have been dead..." There is a moment of awkward silence in the room between the two girls. It's so quiet that Clover can hear Mindy breathing and even hear her heart beat inside her chest.
> 
> After a time Mindy speaks again "I want to help ya Angie. Ya know how I am, I'm always helpin' people! Mom would say it's my weak spot and I s'pose she's right! I can go out in the sun and you can't. Of course, I won't do anythin' crazy like capture boys for ya, but I sure can bring ya to parties if ya like! I must say, bein' turned into a vampire sure has made you more of a party animal!" Mindy laughs teasingly. "So what is it you need me to do for ya hun?"




Clover smiled and walked over to her desk, commenting warmly, "Yes, I know I can count on you. I appreciate your help, Mindy. But let's start small." She turned around and help up two envelopes for Mindy to see, written in her refined, yet strong script.
She handed the first to Mindy, "Here. Bring this to the mailroom tomorrow, please. We ordered some things, but I've obviously been having some trouble picking them up. It's a message to the postmaster in the mailroom giving permission for you to pick the packages up in my place."
The second envelope she held up had an address on it: Liverman's, "Ok, Mindy, and this one needs to be hand-delivered to the address on the envelope. It's to make an appointment to meet with this guy. But just play messenger tomorrow and tell us what his response is as soon as we... um... wake up. Ok?"

(I'll write the letter when I have more time later. Gotta go!)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Oomph!" Koln falls on his rump as Ruby sweeps out his leg. He smiles and laughs, placing his palms on either side of his head and springing back to his feet. "Excellent Ruby, well done!" He briskly brushes himself off and resumes his stance. Although she is quite able, he still wants to hold back a bit, so no face contact with his hands nor closed hand strikes. Still, wonder how she handles this... hopes the Amish don't teach their kids how to sprawl. Koln feints, bringing his leg up as if to attempt another strike, before bringing it back down and charging forward, grabbing Ruby's legs as he attempts a double leg takedown.



"Wahh!" Ruby yelps in surprise as she finds herself falling backwards. Having both her legs held brought her at a disadvantage. She squeezes her back muscles to take the impact of the bouncy grass and starts giggling in sport. This was way too much fun. She decided the next best thing was ground-fighting. She latched on to his shoulders as she was on her back, assuming he was facing her and began to turn him over in a pinning wrestling fashion.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled and walked over to her desk, commenting warmly, "Yes, I know I can count on you. I appreciate your help, Mindy. But let's start small." She turned around and help up two envelopes for Mindy to see, written in her refined, yet strong script.
> She handed the first to Mindy, "Here. Bring this to the mailroom tomorrow, please. We ordered some things, but I've obviously been having some trouble picking them up. It's a message to the postmaster in the mailroom giving permission for you to pick the packages up in my place."
> The second envelope she held up had an address on it: Liverman's, "Ok, Mindy, and this one needs to be hand-delivered to the address on the envelope. It's to make an appointment to meet with this guy. But just play messenger tomorrow and tell us what his response is as soon as we... um... wake up. Ok?"
> 
> (I'll write the letter when I have more time later. Gotta go!)




Mindy takes the letters and looks at them, holding up the letter to the mailroom. "I can do that."

She studies the address on the letter to Liverman "Hmm...not quite sure where this is. I'll prob'ly need a ride but I'm sure I can get Brendon to drive me there. It's good to have upperclassmen with cars who want to get in yer pants!" Mindy giggles. Mindy points to Clover's laptop "Maybe we can type it into Mapquest or somethin'?"


----------



## izillama

Clover frowned at Mindy as she reached behind her and grabbed a sheet of paper that she had printed out earlier in anticipation of Mindy's not knowing where the house was: Mapquest directions. She handed them over as she spoke, "Yes, I'm sure it's very _convenient_ for you. But, case in point, you're on _my_ time and in _my_ service at the moment. Please refrain from doing anything... _immoral_." 
Having handed over the directions, she smiled, apologetic, "And please, Mindy. Don't think I'm trying to make you're life rough here. I just want you to be safe. Do we _really_ need a repeat of four weeks ago when I had to take you to the emergency room at 4am because you thought you had... _contracted_ something?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover frowned at Mindy as she reached behind her and grabbed a sheet of paper that she had printed out earlier in anticipation of Mindy's not knowing where the house was: Mapquest directions. She handed them over as she spoke, "Yes, I'm sure it's very _convenient_ for you. But, case in point, you're on _my_ time and in _my_ service at the moment. Please refrain from doing anything... _immoral_."
> Having handed over the directions, she smiled, apologetic, "And please, Mindy. Don't think I'm trying to make you're life rough here. I just want you to be safe. Do we _really_ need a repeat of four weeks ago when I had to take you to the emergency room at 4am because you thought you had... _contracted_ something?"




Mindy laughs as she takes the directions from Clover. "Ah ha ha! You remember that! I know it was scary then but 'least now I can look back and laugh! I mean, how drunk was I to sleep with that guy anyway? I saw him again later that week and noticed how much he looks like the dog's been keepin' him under the porch!" 

Mindy looks at the directions for a little while and nods "I can get over there. Now I take it this guy's jus' a regular human right? I'm not gonna knock and find a vampire or somthin' right?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> "Wahh!" Ruby yelps in surprise as she finds herself falling backwards. Having both her legs held brought her at a disadvantage. She squeezes her back muscles to take the impact of the bouncy grass and starts giggling in sport. This was way too much fun. She decided the next best thing was ground-fighting. She latched on to his shoulders as she was on her back, assuming he was facing her and began to turn him over in a pinning wrestling fashion.




As Koln and Ruby are "wrestling" with each other in the field a familiar song plays in the background.

_"Can you feel the love tonight."_ 

Ruby pins Koln to the ground and the two of you look into each other's vampiric eyes. Koln never noticed the feint glow that emanates from Ruby's yellowish-green eyes showing the beast that lives within her.


----------



## izillama

> Mindy laughs as she takes the directions from Clover. "Ah ha ha! You remember that! I know it was scary then but 'least now I can look back and laugh! I mean, how drunk was I to sleep with that guy anyway? I saw him again later that week and noticed how much he looks like the dog's been keepin' him under the porch!"




"Um... right..." 'What the f*** does that even _mean_? Dog under the porch? Huh?"



> Mindy looks at the directions for a little while and nods "I can get over there. Now I take it this guy's jus' a regular human right? I'm not gonna knock and find a vampire or somthin' right?"




"Well, as far as we're aware, yes, he's a human. I'm assuming you shouldn't have any trouble with him. But, just in case, why don't you take one of your... _friends_ up on an offer to drive you there and escort you to the door? I'd feel better if you took someone with you." She smiled, though sad she couldn't go herself.
After a moment, Clover suddenly felt a disgusted chill creep up her spine as though she sensed someone (or more than one someone) close to her were doing something very, very naughty...
'Hm... I wonder how Koln and Ruby are making out in the field...? Ah... um... I mean... I wonder if they're going at it ok...? Hm... I mean... D***it m***** f****** Clover stop thinking such f****** s***** a** thoughts about your sorry a** lame excuses for friends and give their obvious relationship a m***** f****** rest for just a G** d*** moment! D*** you you're f****** pathetic for obsessing!' 
^.^*******
...
'Koln you had better be good to Ruby!'
She sent mental daggers in his direction.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "Wahh!" Ruby yelps in surprise as she finds herself falling backwards. Having both her legs held brought her at a disadvantage. She squeezes her back muscles to take the impact of the bouncy grass and starts giggling in sport. This was way too much fun. She decided the next best thing was ground-fighting. She latched on to his shoulders as she was on her back, assuming he was facing her and began to turn him over in a pinning wrestling fashion.




Koln grins triumphantly as he lifts and drops Ruby to the ground. His victory is short lived however as he fails to get past Ruby's guard and she dominates from her back. Before Koln knows it he is facing her and the sky. At that moment he thinks he hears Socrates chuckle at his expense.

He didn't want to resort to ground-fighting since it would lead to rather awkward positions like this. He has seen enough mixed martial arts in his day to conclude that God looks down upon BJJ stylists. Grumbling he faces her and is frozen. She radiates a certain primal beauty that captures him, er both literally and metaphorically. He smiles up at her and gently strokes her cheek with the back of his hand in a soft pet.

Seizing the opportunity, Koln powers his legs out from under her, moving them against her chest with her left arm between them as he struggles to push her up with the power of his legs and apply an armbar. While he struggles against her better leverage, he is careful not to put too much pressure on the joint, not wanting to hurt her.


----------



## izillama

Written in an eloquent yet strong hand...

[sblock=A Letter to Liverman]
_Addressed this November 11, 2008 to the honorable Dr. Roger Liverman
Dear Dr. Liverman,
Introductions being what they are, I shall keep mine short and brief. My name is Angelica Edwards and I had the distinct honor and privilege of working with the late Jacob Prestor and was with him on the night he died. I dare to write, owning to recent conversations with a superior of his, that you might have been as well. 
Death has a peculiar way of bestowing itself on us at inopportune times. Especially, I would venture, when it knows where to look. Case in point, dear Dr. Liverman, I hope that this letter has found its way to your residence well enough. If my assistant had been unable to find your address, I would have been sure to call.
And now, please allow me to return to the point of this letter.
It is with the greatest anticipation, and expectation, that I write to you this evening to request a meeting with you at your earliest convenience. Two acquaintances and I, all, as I've said, products of Prestor's masterful research, would like to meet and discuss matters of business and inquiry with you. We look forward to meeting you ever so much. You might even say, Dr. Liverman, that we have an undying urge to present ourselves to you formally. 
Please send word back with my assistant of the time and place which would be most convenient to you. Please note that we will not be available until the evening hours.
Thank you for your cooperation in this matter, sir. And again, should this letter not find you in a timely manner, I'm sure my companions and I will be able to.
Sincerely,
Angelica Edwards_
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln grins triumphantly as he lifts and drops Ruby to the ground. His victory is short lived however as he fails to get past Ruby's guard and she dominates from her back. Before Koln knows it he is facing her and the sky. At that moment he thinks he hears Socrates chuckle at his expense.
> 
> He didn't want to resort to ground-fighting since it would lead to rather awkward positions like this. He has seen enough mixed martial arts in his day to conclude that God looks down upon BJJ stylists. Grumbling he faces her and is frozen. She radiates a certain primal beauty that captures him, er both literally and metaphorically. He smiles up at her and gently strokes her cheek with the back of his hand in a soft pet.
> 
> Seizing the opportunity, Koln powers his legs out from under her, moving them against her chest with her left arm between them as he struggles to push her up with the power of his legs and apply an armbar. While he struggles against her better leverage, he is careful not to put too much pressure on the joint, not wanting to hurt her.



Ruby lets out an exasperated growl at Koln's sudden submission move with her arm. She was caught off guard by his gentleness and she tapped the grass in defeat. "Alright I yield.." she said, a little sad from admitting defeat. She would later sit upright once he released her.
  "I guess there is much I have to learn of combat, you are quite skilled, Koln," she said looking back at him with a sly smile. She then leans her head back and looks back up at the starry sky. "At least we get to see God's beautiful blanket in the sky," she said, entranced the sky's safe beauty, unlike the sun that they would never see again.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> "Um... right..." 'What the f*** does that even _mean_? Dog under the porch? Huh?"
> 
> "Well, as far as we're aware, yes, he's a human. I'm assuming you shouldn't have any trouble with him. But, just in case, why don't you take one of your... _friends_ up on an offer to drive you there and escort you to the door? I'd feel better if you took someone with you." She smiled, though sad she couldn't go herself.




"Right! A young innocent girl like me should NOT be knockin' on some stranger's door by herself! I'll have someone with me." Mindy yawns and looks at her watch. "It's gettin' late, I know you folks stay up all night but we humans have to sleep! How 'bout I roll around here 'round seven? It'll be dark by then. I'll see you then, g'night!"

Mindy takes the letters and the map with her as she lets herself out of Clover's room.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby lets out an exasperated growl at Koln's sudden submission move with her arm. She was caught off guard by his gentleness and she tapped the grass in defeat. "Alright I yield.." she said, a little sad from admitting defeat. She would later sit upright once he released her.
> "I guess there is much I have to learn of combat, you are quite skilled, Koln," she said looking back at him with a sly smile. She then leans her head back and looks back up at the starry sky. "At least we get to see God's beautiful blanket in the sky," she said, entranced the sky's safe beauty, unlike the sun that they would never see again.




Koln and Ruby gaze up at the stars together. Socrates comes up behind them and seems to look up as well, his beady eyes scanning the sky.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says in his little squeeky voice, almost singing "I can see what's happening. And you don't have a clue! I say that this is what two vampires were meant to do."

He then says in a regular tone of voice "By all means, marry. If you get a good wife, you'll become happy; if you get a bad one, you'll become a philosopher!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln and Ruby gaze up at the stars together. Socrates comes up behind them and seems to look up as well, his beady eyes scanning the sky.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Socrates says in his little squeeky voice, almost singing "I can see what's happening. And you don't have a clue! I say that this is what two vampires were meant to do."
> 
> He then says in a regular tone of voice "By all means, marry. If you get a good wife, you'll become happy; if you get a bad one, you'll become a philosopher!"
> [/sblock]




"Indeed it is beautiful. And to think, it is populated with thousands of vampires, the moon is, waiting for their chance to strike. No need to fear though, I will protect you." Koln puts his arm around Ruby but winces as he does, still in some pain from their spar although he won't admit it. Next time he might not want to grapple with someone that is as strong as her.

"Shush Socrates... I am a priest."

Grr and I really wanted to have another trippy Koln daydream but I gotta get to work >,<! So, short post!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Indeed it is beautiful. And to think, it is populated with thousands of vampires, the moon is, waiting for their chance to strike. No need to fear though, I will protect you." Koln puts his arm around Ruby but winces as he does, still in some pain from their spar although he won't admit it. Next time he might not want to grapple with someone that is as strong as her.
> 
> "Shush Socrates... I am a priest."
> 
> Grr and I really wanted to have another trippy Koln daydream but I gotta get to work >,<! So, short post!




Socrates moves from behind Koln and Ruby into Ruby's lap. He starts trying to burrow into Ruby's dress like he is trying to get out of the cold.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Socrates moves from behind Koln and Ruby into Ruby's lap. He starts trying to burrow into Ruby's dress like he is trying to get out of the cold.



Ruby looks down at Socrates and holds him close to her dress. She frowned knowing that her hands won't provide any warmth. 
"Maybe we should head back soon," she said as she positioned herself upright again. She holds the rat up to her face and speaks him him cheerfully. I know its pretty cold, but isn't it beautiful out today? Don't worry, we will head back inside


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby looks down at Socrates and holds him close to her dress. She frowned knowing that her hands won't provide any warmth.
> "Maybe we should head back soon," she said as she positioned herself upright again. She holds the rat up to her face and speaks him him cheerfully. I know its pretty cold, but isn't it beautiful out today? Don't worry, we will head back inside




Ruby
[sblock]
Socrates looks up at you and says "Lots of twinklies out tonight. Your hands are cold as ice. Let's go inside, I'm freezing my tail off! Tell master to go inside too. Let's have cheese!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln nods, getting up.. He picks up his hat and returns it to his head.

 As they walk back to the dorm Koln seems to be having a small argument with his little furry friend. "What? I'm not a pervert! You're the pervert for thinking that! No, no we weren't! That was ground-fighting... yes yes I know what it looked like. Right I know, well I was merely trying to not let her get past my guard. Yes I'm aware she dominated for most of the battle. So what if she's a 'girl,' you want to fight her? Yeah, I thought not! And no, I'm not limping, I'm fine, now shush." Koln grumbles and shakes his head. He smiles at Ruby, "If you ever want a rematch, don't hesitate to ask. And I apologize for Socrates' rudeness, please excuse him. He is very wise, but loves to push my buttons. Heh... but I really did have fun tonight. It reminded me of when I was younger, of better times, when I'd spar with my teacher back home. Thank you Ruby..."


Together they arrive back at the dorm, Ruby appears unscathed whereas Koln is slightly bruised (but healing), dirty, and is walking with a slight limp. "Hello Clover, I was victorious! Ow.. er I should be fine after a good rest."


----------



## izillama

Clover was sitting on her bed, quietly reading when Ruby and Koln sauntered in. They both seemed giddier than two springtime fawns, and she frowned as Koln's muddy boots tracked all over her carpet, "Hello Clover, I was victorious! Ow.. er I should be fine after a good rest."
She shook her head, "Good rest and a _bath_, please. It probably wouldn't hurt for you to wash your clothes, either. I trust you two had a good romp?" The last few words escaped her mouth bitterly, but she managed a fake smile.
"Anyway, I sent a letter to Liverman. We should know by tomorrow night if we can go and meet with him. If he says no, well, I'm sure other _arrangements_ can be made." She grinned, almost wickedly, with the thought of Liverman's pale face as he would open up the letter the next day and see that his hand in things had not gone unnoticed.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover was sitting on her bed, quietly reading when Ruby and Koln sauntered in. They both seemed giddier than two springtime fawns, and she frowned as Koln's muddy boots tracked all over her carpet, "Hello Clover, I was victorious! Ow.. er I should be fine after a good rest."
> She shook her head, "Good rest and a _bath_, please. It probably wouldn't hurt for you to wash your clothes, either. I trust you two had a good romp?" The last few words escaped her mouth bitterly, but she managed a fake smile.
> "Anyway, I sent a letter to Liverman. We should know by tomorrow night if we can go and meet with him. If he says no, well, I'm sure other _arrangements_ can be made." She grinned, almost wickedly, with the thought of Liverman's pale face as he would open up the letter the next day and see that his hand in things had not gone unnoticed.




Koln nods in response, "Yes, it was a very good romp. Ruby is very fast and agile. Also strong, as if we didn't already know that. She is a natural." He stashes his guns and ammo under Clover's bed and puts his hat on the dresser. 

He walks into the nearby laundry room, undressing and handing his clothes to the kindly gnome inside the washing machine. He snatches a nearby dry towel, ties it around his waist, and slips off his underwear, handing it too to the gnome.

Soon he is in the shower with Socrates in his usual position on the soap dish.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods in response, "Yes, it was a very good romp. Ruby is very fast and agile. Also strong, as if we didn't already know that. She is a natural." He stashes his guns and ammo under Clover's bed and puts his hat on the dresser.
> 
> He walks into the nearby laundry room, undressing and handing his clothes to the kindly gnome inside the washing machine. He snatches a nearby dry towel, ties it around his waist, and slips off his underwear, handing it too to the gnome.
> 
> Soon he is in the shower with Socrates in his usual position on the soap dish.




Socrates is noticably staying away from the water in the shower. He says "That gnome back there was pretty cool huh? So what are we going to do next? I hope Clover has good writing skills, I wonder if she would be as persuasive as us!" Socrates chuckles.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Socrates is noticably staying away from the water in the shower. He says "That gnome back there was pretty cool huh? So what are we going to do next? I hope Clover has good writing skills, I wonder if she would be as persuasive as us!" Socrates chuckles.




"I hope so too. She seems really intelligent, so I wouldn't doubt it. I might want to proofread it and just edit the letter where needed. I excelled back home in persuasive English rhetoric, almost as much as I did in basic firearms." 
Koln chuckles to himself at the little joke and reaches to pet Socrates, but his hand finds only the empty soap dish.

Koln being crazy
[sblock] He looks down at the floor for his friend but notices he is standing in a small puddle of blood. Startled, he looks back up at the shower head, but everything appears normal. He studies the faucet as the water continues to spray downward against his body. 'Maybe I am the one that's bleeding?' Koln thinks and quickly looks over himself. While he has suffered a few scrapes from his spar with Ruby, there is nothing that appears to be bleeding. He moves away from the running stream and watches in disbelief as the drops of water fall from the faucet and smack against the bottom of the shower in small 'splats' of blood! The water is killing itself! Koln hurries, moving his hands against the running shower head to block it. The water stops, but Koln watches in horror as small streams of blood trickle between his knuckles. He lets go as the faucet blasts Koln with the blood of the water he accidently crushed to death against the faucet. 

"Ok, I am clean enough!" Koln decides and reaches to the knob that will turn off the shower. He grunts and strains, but the lever would not budge. He grits his teeth and puts all of his strength into it. His eyes widen in horror as he hears what sounds like bones slowly cracking until they completely snap, leaving him holding the broken handle. In the lever's place is a dark hole. Koln bends over, peering into the abyss, "Hello?"

No one's in there, at least no one he can see. Figuring enough is enough ((And I gotta end this quick although I had more wackiness planned, but I need to get to work!)) Koln clenches his eyes and growls out in anger, "In the name of my Father, Enough!" He opens his eyes and watches as the blood gathers, forming into their former drops and returning back up into the faucet in a backwards gravity-defying stream. Koln moves himself in the way of this illogical stream so he can finally get clean. A familiar hand reaches through the hole where the lever was and places beside Koln a rubber ducky and shampoo, both of which Koln graciously accepts and uses, "Merci, no worries, I'll keep the duckie away."

[/sblock]

Soon Koln returns to the room, dressed with the broken shower lever in one hand and a rubber ducky in the other. "I'm all clean now! Er, I think the shower's now broken... but there are others I'm sure. Just uhm, we'll say it was broken when I got in there. It is a long story." 

He gives the rubber ducky a squeak and smiles. Socrates stays silent, looking up at Koln in disbelief from his coat pocket.


----------



## izillama

It had only been a mere fifteen minutes from the time Koln left to the time he had come back. Clover had expected him to leave, put in his laundry, and shower and wait until he had clothes to wear again.
Instead, after fifteen minutes, Clover--who sat silently on her bed, watching Ruby cuddle with Icarus on the floor--sat bolt upright as Koln sauntered in the room, stark naked save for a sopping wet towel wrapped around his waist, a shower lever in one hand, and a rubber duck in the other. He seemed completely unaware of any of this, though, and acted as though he were clean and dressed in his normal clothes still. He seemed proud of himself, "I'm all clean now! Er, I think the shower's now broken... but there are others I'm sure. Just uhm, we'll say it was broken when I got in there. It is a long story."
Quickly, Clover reached over the bed to grab Ruby's face and cover her eyes with her hand. She herself turned away in an embarrassed huff and, not having the energy for any more verbal abuse, managed to stammer, "Koln! Please, please put something on! _Sure_, we'll say the shower was broken. Now, for Ruby's sake--and mine!--_please_..." Clover trailed off.
Meanwhile, Socrates seemed to stare at Koln quizzically...


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> It had only been a mere fifteen minutes from the time Koln left to the time he had come back. Clover had expected him to leave, put in his laundry, and shower and wait until he had clothes to wear again.
> Instead, after fifteen minutes, Clover--who sat silently on her bed, watching Ruby cuddle with Icarus on the floor--sat bolt upright as Koln sauntered in the room, stark naked save for a sopping wet towel wrapped around his waist, a shower lever in one hand, and a rubber duck in the other. He seemed completely unaware of any of this, though, and acted as though he were clean and dressed in his normal clothes still. He seemed proud of himself, "I'm all clean now! Er, I think the shower's now broken... but there are others I'm sure. Just uhm, we'll say it was broken when I got in there. It is a long story."
> Quickly, Clover reached over the bed to grab Ruby's face and cover her eyes with her hand. She herself turned away in an embarrassed huff and, not having the energy for any more verbal abuse, managed to stammer, "Koln! Please, please put something on! _Sure_, we'll say the shower was broken. Now, for Ruby's sake--and mine!--_please_..." Clover trailed off.
> Meanwhile, Socrates seemed to stare at Koln quizzically...




Uhm... I really meant that Koln was dressed.  In my post Socrates is in his coat pocket, so is he actually floating in thin air?  But sure, if Clover insists, ok we'll go with this. Reality is quite fluid; while it is not relative, it appears to be very much so from person to person and ripples at the slightest touch. Such is what Koln has been learning, and driving him closer and closer to the brink of insanity.


"Something on? But I am dressed!" Koln exclaims as he enters the room and suddenly stops, noticing his reflection in the television. "Oh... it is like that dream I always have. I am a child, it is my first day of school, and I am in my underwear.... and covered in blood. I'm holding a bloody dagger... and I can't read what's on the board... everyone's laughing... but me the loudest once they go silent. You know that embarrassing dream that we all have when we're young. Er, I am sorry, I will get dressed... hopefully for real this time." 

Koln politely excuses himself and races into the laundry room. He moves his clothes into the dryer, the laundry gnome helping him and reminding him to put in the fabric softener. 

"Well, it will take a bit for my clothes to dry. In the meantime Socrates, let's see if we can fix that shower." Koln gently strokes the rodent on his bare shoulder and reenters the bathroom. 

More bathroom wackiness from our favorite insane priest!
[sblock]
He closes the door behind him, turns and notices something written from the steam on both bathroom mirrors.

[VA  ]         l        [KI  ]
[MP  ]         l        [LL ]
[IR   ]         l        [E  ]
[E    ]         l        [R  ]
_____         l        ____

Koln approaches the mirrors and runs his hands over the steam, trying to wipe away the writing on the first mirror, but the steam won't come off. He moves to the second mirror, and is successful  in wiping away the moisture. However it just steams right back up. Mysteriously new words form on the mirror, quickly being drawn as if by an invisible hand, "KILL THEM."

Koln growls loudly, wipes away the steam in frustration, but again it quickly fogs up, and new words are drawn, "KILL YOURSELF." 

Koln again wipes away the steam, but lets out a startled gasp as he sees a tall black mass of shadow standing right behind him. 

Socrates is no where to be seen.

Koln turns around and is face to face with the hunter he killed from that night. The hunter tightly grips Koln's throat, lifting him off of the ground, slamming him against the mirror behind him. The glass cracks behind but somehow Koln is unscathed. He headbutts the hunter and smacks him across the face with the lever. The hunter falls with a groan and a thud, Koln crawls over him and repeatedly bashes the man's face with the piece of metal. Soon he is no longer moving, but Koln persists, using every ounce of unholy strength to turn the hunter's face into a bloody mess on the floor. 

Panting and tired, Koln sits down on the bloody bathroom floor. "I'm finished..."

Opening his eyes, Koln is alone in the bathroom. the lever still in his hand, Socrates staring at him from the corner, no blood nor hint of the hunter, as if the fight never happened. Koln slowly gets up, finding one of the mirrors fogged up with the words, "All in your head" drawn on it. With due dread Koln wipes away the writing, and is relieved to see that the steam completely fades under his hand, and everything appears normal in the reflection. [/sblock]


"It would seem Socrates that my reality is nothing but a haphazard string of random nightmares. My destiny is to constantly go from one bad dream to another until I my eyes finally close and I dream nevermore. Oh, my clothes must be dry by now!"
With that Koln hurries back to the laundry room, thanks the gnome, takes his dried clothes, and opts to quickly change in there, since the bathroom has been nothing but evil to him all evening.

Koln returns to the dorm again, still with shower lever in hand, "I'm back. Am I wearing clothes?"


----------



## izillama

Lol, I had to do it, Mike. It didn't make much sense that you had spent enough time in the shower that your clothes were washed and dried 

Clover smiled, relieved, "Yes, thank-you-very-much. Anyway, it's getting late. Or early. Or whatever. We should probably get some rest. We might need our strength tomorrow, after all."
She stretched and fell back into her bed, thoroughly exhausted, her muscles stiff and cranky against the abuse of the last few days. She shut her eyes and wasn't sure when she nodded off or if Koln and Ruby had spoken to her at all. Wasn't sure if she had answered. But sooner than not, she was dead to the world and out like a like.
_Zzzzzzzz_


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Quickly, Clover reached over the bed to grab Ruby's face and cover her eyes with her hand.



"Oh I do love surprises!" Ruby says in delight, thinking Clover is playing with her. She places Icarus back down after hugging him, sometimes a little too tight at times.


> "Koln! Please, please put something on! Sure, we'll say the shower was broken. Now, for Ruby's sake--and mine!--please..."



Ruby flushes a bit at this now that her naivety got the best of her. "Oh, heheh, hey now there's girls in this room Koln" she said with her hands on her hips and still blinded by Clover's hands.
Once Koln stepped out again, she nodded at Clover's suggestion. "Yes, we have another long night ahead of us and.." she stopped as she noticed her climb into bed and fall fast asleep. Ruby smiled and tiptoes over towards the bathroom door. "Goodnight, she said quietly through the closed door and with that, climbed into bed as well.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Oh I do love surprises!" Ruby says in delight, thinking Clover is playing with her. She places Icarus back down after hugging him, sometimes a little too tight at times.
> 
> Ruby flushes a bit at this now that her naivety got the best of her. "Oh, heheh, hey now there's girls in this room Koln" she said with her hands on her hips and still blinded by Clover's hands.
> Once Koln stepped out again, she nodded at Clover's suggestion. "Yes, we have another long night ahead of us and.." she stopped as she noticed her climb into bed and fall fast asleep. Ruby smiled and tiptoes over towards the bathroom door. "Goodnight, she said quietly through the closed door and with that, climbed into bed as well.




You all go to sleep for the coming day.

Koln
[sblock]
You can only dream about murder. People dead all around you. All of them seem to have been killed by bullet wounds. You can hear a chilling voice say "Good....they got what they deserved. You have served us well..."
[/sblock]

You then awake at around 6pm.

You all spend 1 blood point to wake up.

You guys can have other dream sequences if you want and idle roleplay until Mindy shows up.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*

You guys can roleplay out anything that happens before this. It was just getting too late for me last night so I didn't want to make a long post.

At around 7pm there is a knock on the door. It is Mindy and she has two packages with her, one is a flat wide box and one is a small almost perfectly square box. "Delivery girl at yer service!" Mindy says cheerfully but rather sarcastically. She hands Clover the packages which contain Ruby's new clothes and the ammunition that Koln ordered.

She pulls up the chair from Clover's desk and recounts her encounter with Dr. Liverman. "So I bet ya'll are wondering what happened with me and the Doctor guy. It was all rather interestin' let me tell ya! So I got Brendan to drive me to that guy's address, I told 'im I had to drop an essay off to my professor. So we get there and the house looks like nobody lives there, it was rather run down. It's also out in the middle of nowhere! So anyway, I went up and rang the doorbell. This balding guy with blond hair answers and I give him the letter. He opens it up right there and he reads it over. He then looks at me and says "Tell them to meet me here tonight." And that's all, he went back inside and closed the door right in my face after that. Pretty weird huh? So anyways, he never gave me an exact time. I guess he assumes you are just gonna show up." 

Mindy shoots Clover a teasing grin "By the way, you owe me big time for this! Brendan was trying to make moves on me the whole way back! Maybe I should introduce him to ya!"


----------



## izillama

Clover smirked back, "Only if he's good looking."
Then, she turned to Ruby and Koln, "Well, you heard the girl. Liverman's expecting us. It would be rude of us to make him wait. Ruby? Would you like to change into your new clothes before we go?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover smirked back, "Only if he's good looking."
> Then, she turned to Ruby and Koln, "Well, you heard the girl. Liverman's expecting us. It would be rude of us to make him wait. Ruby? Would you like to change into your new clothes before we go?"



Ruby hops up and down from one foot to the other in excitement. "You bet I do! Oh thank you Clover for ordering me this!" she says happily as she bounds over to her. She hugs her, trying not to squeeze too tightly. She then takes the box while thanking Mindy as well and rushes into the bathroom to change. 

Here is what it looks like
Victoria's Secret - Mini caftan dress

She takes out the green peasant-style dress and studies it in her hands. It's alot shorter than what she is used too and she started to feel a little self conscious at first. Nevertheless she slips it over her head and observes herself. She like the earthy feeling to the brown flowery stitching, even though it also dipped a little lower in the neckline than she was comfortable with. She had to give herself a pep talk to walk back out the door. 'Come on now Ruby, this is new and new is good right? If I want to belong in this world, I need to conform in some fashion.' She slowly walked out with her hands entwined in front of her in a shy lady-like fashion. "So.. what do you think?" she said meekly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby hops up and down from one foot to the other in excitement. "You bet I do! Oh thank you Clover for ordering me this!" she says happily as she bounds over to her. She hugs her, trying not to squeeze too tightly. She then takes the box while thanking Mindy as well and rushes into the bathroom to change.
> 
> Here is what it looks like
> Victoria's Secret - Mini caftan dress
> 
> She takes out the green peasant-style dress and studies it in her hands. It's alot shorter than what she is used too and she started to feel a little self conscious at first. Nevertheless she slips it over her head and observes herself. She like the earthy feeling to the brown flowery stitching, even though it also dipped a little lower in the neckline than she was comfortable with. She had to give herself a pep talk to walk back out the door. 'Come on now Ruby, this is new and new is good right? If I want to belong in this world, I need to conform in some fashion.' She slowly walked out with her hands entwined in front of her in a shy lady-like fashion. "So.. what do you think?" she said meekly.




Unfortunately for Ruby, Mindy is the first to speak up. "Oh my stars! Where's the amish gal and what have ya done with her!? That dress looks like somethin' I woulda worn! Nothin' gets guys faster than takin' the gals out!"

Mindy nudges Koln and whispers "Ya better get a restrainin' order on her. The guys are gonna be all over her!" She then winks at him.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby hops up and down from one foot to the other in excitement. "You bet I do! Oh thank you Clover for ordering me this!" she says happily as she bounds over to her. She hugs her, trying not to squeeze too tightly. She then takes the box while thanking Mindy as well and rushes into the bathroom to change.
> 
> Here is what it looks like
> Victoria's Secret - Mini caftan dress
> 
> She takes out the green peasant-style dress and studies it in her hands. It's alot shorter than what she is used too and she started to feel a little self conscious at first. Nevertheless she slips it over her head and observes herself. She like the earthy feeling to the brown flowery stitching, even though it also dipped a little lower in the neckline than she was comfortable with. She had to give herself a pep talk to walk back out the door. 'Come on now Ruby, this is new and new is good right? If I want to belong in this world, I need to conform in some fashion.' She slowly walked out with her hands entwined in front of her in a shy lady-like fashion. "So.. what do you think?" she said meekly.




The whole time Koln has been silent, sitting on the floor of the room. To his left is his S&W, completely stripped. To his right is his new gun from the hunter. After popping in his new ammo he slides in the magazine, making a mental note to pick up cleaner/lubricant for his S&W when he gets a chance. He will end the nightmares, even if it kills him.

His solemn expression changes at Ruby's words, and he turns to her as if startled awake. "Ah! Ruby! Wha.. were you guys here the whole time? Was I...? Eh.. Ruby, you look different. Beautiful! I am dreaming again! Grr, I pray this is a good dream and I do not wake." He smiles tenderly at her. "Like a princess! I shall be your knight!" Koln chuckles, genuflecting in front of her before standing up. 

"So, I'm going to assume this is reality. What other choice do I have. So I will play along. We're meeting this Liverman fellow? Excellent, leave the talking to me!" Koln happily exclaims as he holsters his new gun. "Er, just need to clean up..." Koln hurries to reassemble his S&W, and does so impressively fast. He holsters that one too, although it is unloaded and strictly worse than  the gun he got from that hunter, it is a reliable backup in case anything should happen to his new toy. 

"Let's go Socrates..."Koln scoops up his rodent friend, placing him in his shirt pocket as he leaves the school with his fiends.


----------



## izillama

"Whoa whoa whoa, _easy there_, tiger!" Clover grabbed the back of Koln's collar as he began to walk out the door. He continued to struggle against her grip, as though he still believed he were walking. After a moment, he stopped walking, pointed out a finger and jabbed it forward. Then he stood still, lightly tapping his foot. As though waiting for an elevator. 
Exasperated, Clover turned to Ruby for help, still holding on to his shirt collar, "Um... a little assistance? I think he really intends on walking out of here bearing arms. I don't think Public Safety would approve." She smiled grimly, thinking of how they would explain themselves.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> "Whoa whoa whoa, _easy there_, tiger!" Clover grabbed the back of Koln's collar as he began to walk out the door. He continued to struggle against her grip, as though he still believed he were walking. After a moment, he stopped walking, pointed out a finger and jabbed it forward. Then he stood still, lightly tapping his foot. As though waiting for an elevator.
> Exasperated, Clover turned to Ruby for help, still holding on to his shirt collar, "Um... a little assistance? I think he really intends on walking out of here bearing arms. I don't think Public Safety would approve." She smiled grimly, thinking of how they would explain themselves.




Mindy chuckles looking at Koln being delusional "If you put his brain inside a bumble bee, it'd fly backwards!"

Mindy pats Koln on the shoulder. She then smiles at Clover "Well, if there isn't nothin' else I can help you with I'll be goin' now. Ya'll have fun!" She waves goodbye to you as she exits the room.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> "Whoa whoa whoa, _easy there_, tiger!" Clover grabbed the back of Koln's collar as he began to walk out the door. He continued to struggle against her grip, as though he still believed he were walking. After a moment, he stopped walking, pointed out a finger and jabbed it forward. Then he stood still, lightly tapping his foot. As though waiting for an elevator.
> Exasperated, Clover turned to Ruby for help, still holding on to his shirt collar, "Um... a little assistance? I think he really intends on walking out of here bearing arms. I don't think Public Safety would approve." She smiled grimly, thinking of how they would explain themselves.



Ruby sped up to the front of the room and picked Koln off the ground in a reverse bear hug, trying yet again not to squeeze too tightly. "We must be careful, we have to find another way to sneak your weapons in somehow," she said in a hurry with concern in her voice. She turned around and placed him back down. "Sorry I had to pick you up but I think Clover is right in this case," she then turned to Clover. "How do you suggest we sneak our weapns if need be?" she asked sincerely.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby sped up to the front of the room and picked Koln off the ground in a reverse bear hug, trying yet again not to squeeze too tightly. "We must be careful, we have to find another way to sneak your weapons in somehow," she said in a hurry with concern in her voice. She turned around and placed him back down. "Sorry I had to pick you up but I think Clover is right in this case," she then turned to Clover. "How do you suggest we sneak our weapns if need be?" she asked sincerely.





"....A reverse bumblebee? Where? Who said that?! Oh, hello Ruby." The confused Koln smiles and hugs her back tightly.
"Weapons? I've never had an issue walking off campus with arms before. Legally, I am permitted to carry guns as long as they're concealed. Well.. that being before I faked my own death. If we're stopped for proof of license and certification it would be best for me to run, with or without my I.D.I am willing to bet that Liverman is wise to the conspiracy as well, and would understand if we told him upon entering his home we are armed. If he wishes, we will leave our weapons at the door. Look, I may be French, but I am American at heart when it comes to my 22nd amendment rights."

I think Koln means 2nd amendment... I could be wrong, I don't even know what he's thinking half the time.


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled wryly, "_Second_ Amendment..." Playfully, she bopped him on the head with her fist, "..._numbskull_."
Like a commander, she turned from him and gave it some thought, pinching her chin in thumb and forefinger for a moment. Then, she shrugged and snapped her fingers, "Why don't we just give the rifle a break for tonight, Koln? It obviously sounds like the guy lives alone. If things get out of control, I'm sure it's nothing three vampires, a concealed dagger, and my _sparkling_ personality couldn't handle." Her eyes glittered in momentary anticipation of making Liverman bow down at her feet. Beg for mercy. She'd shut him up tighter than a can of tunafish. _And he wouldn't even be able to scream for help_...
Clover shook her head, her imagination getting a bit out of control. 
^.^* "So, what do you say? Think Ruby's guns can handle it?" She winked and indicated Ruby's muscular arms, now clearly visible in her new dress.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover smiled wryly, "_Second_ Amendment..." Playfully, she bopped him on the head with her fist, "..._numbskull_."
> Like a commander, she turned from him and gave it some thought, pinching her chin in thumb and forefinger for a moment. Then, she shrugged and snapped her fingers, "Why don't we just give the rifle a break for tonight, Koln? It obviously sounds like the guy lives alone. If things get out of control, I'm sure it's nothing three vampires, a concealed dagger, and my _sparkling_ personality couldn't handle." Her eyes glittered in momentary anticipation of making Liverman bow down at her feet. Beg for mercy. She'd shut him up tighter than a can of tunafish. _And he wouldn't even be able to scream for help_...
> Clover shook her head, her imagination getting a bit out of control.
> ^.^* "So, what do you say? Think Ruby's guns can handle it?" She winked and indicated Ruby's muscular arms, now clearly visible in her new dress.




Koln sighs and nods, putting away both of his guns in nearby drawers. "Fine... you're right, what's the worst that can happen? I'm sure that hunter was acting solely on his own and Thaddeus is completely unaware of our presence. We definitely don't have anyone targeting us at all." Koln smirks.

"Ruby has guns? Oh... I did not know. Excellent! I'd think the Amish would look down upon such technology engineered to kill. At least one of us will be prepared."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs and nods, putting away both of his guns in nearby drawers. "Fine... you're right, what's the worst that can happen? I'm sure that hunter was acting solely on his own and Thaddeus is completely unaware of our presence. We definitely don't have anyone targeting us at all." Koln smirks.
> 
> "Ruby has guns? Oh... I did not know. Excellent! I'd think the Amish would look down upon such technology engineered to kill. At least one of us will be prepared."



Ruby looks at her empty hands and shrugs, not knowing what they both are talking about. "Um right, guns of glory hoorah!" she says pumping her fists in the air. She thought it was some sort of metaphor. "Alright then!" she says while pointing a finger in the direction of the outer halls while wearing a smirk. "Lets get going"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby looks at her empty hands and shrugs, not knowing what they both are talking about. "Um right, guns of glory hoorah!" she says pumping her fists in the air. She thought it was some sort of metaphor. "Alright then!" she says while pointing a finger in the direction of the outer halls while wearing a smirk. "Lets get going"




You all make your way to the bus stop at the University and soon come to realize that you won't be able to take a bus all the way to Liverman's house. You'll have to take a taxi as it turns out that his house is not actually in Denver but in the neighboring town of Aurora. Getting a taxi from the school is easy and you are soon on your way.

When you reach your destination you can see that Liverman lives in a fairly quiet neighborhood in a small, unkept house. The white paint appears to be peeling off the sides and the lawn looks like it is barely looked at even during the warmer months. You get out of the cab and the generic Indian driver says "That'll be $50 for 15 miles".


----------



## izillama

Clover frowned slightly, then a smile lit up her face as she leaned into the driver's window, whispering, "But don't you know we already paid you?"
^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Clover frowned slightly, then a smile lit up her face as she leaned into the driver's window, whispering, "But don't you know we already paid you?"
> ^.^




This is a Bluff check and not a mesmerize really. So here is the roll below.

Clover's Bluff
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)



The cab driver looks confused and shakes his head. "I guess I forget. I'm sorry." He then speeds off.

Liverman's house looks dark like nobody is home, although he did say to meet him here.


----------



## izillama

Clover took a tentative step towards the house, finding that she couldn't bring herself to step forward onto the cracked paved driveway. This could be dangerous. And this would require care and caution. A delicate operation.
"Koln? Why don't you go first?" ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Clover took a tentative step towards the house, finding that she couldn't bring herself to step forward onto the cracked paved driveway. This could be dangerous. And this would require care and caution. A delicate operation.
> "Koln? Why don't you go first?" ^.^




As you all approach the driveway you see a small red sedan with the license plate "SCIENCE" parked in front of a closed garage.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> As you all approach the driveway you see a small red sedan with the license plate "SCIENCE" parked in front of a closed garage.



Ruby's mouth opens as she reads the "Science" label. "He was there!" she says aloud. I knew something was fishy. She thinks back to when she saw the police investigation and her chasing down the suspicious car. "He was snooping about Prestor's house days after it burned down," she informed  with her arms crossed.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover took a tentative step towards the house, finding that she couldn't bring herself to step forward onto the cracked paved driveway. This could be dangerous. And this would require care and caution. A delicate operation.
> "Koln? Why don't you go first?" ^.^




"Well... ok. I am not sure why you're being so cautious. It is not as if we're trying to sneak up on the person that invited us. It could be a trap, yes, but I always said the most effective way to discover a trap is to walk right into it."

Koln carefully walks and notices the lights do not seem to be on.
"That is odd, maybe he is not home... or maybe something happened..." Koln studies his immediate surroundings, looking for any tell-tale footprints of people recently leaving/coming to the house.

Search check:
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2+8 → [13,2,8] = (23)






As Koln approaches the door to the house he carefully notes his surroundings. He presses his ear to the house under a window, staying low to keep out of sight and motions for his friends to be downwind as well. He does his best to listen inside the house.

Listen check:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2293417/
1d20+4+8 → [14,4,8] = (26)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Well... ok. I am not sure why you're being so cautious. It is not as if we're trying to sneak up on the person that invited us. It could be a trap, yes, but I always said the most effective way to discover a trap is to walk right into it."
> 
> Koln carefully walks and notices the lights do not seem to be on.
> "That is odd, maybe he is not home... or maybe something happened..." Koln studies his immediate surroundings, looking for any tell-tale footprints of people recently leaving/coming to the house.
> 
> Search check:
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2+8 → [13,2,8] = (23)
> 
> As Koln approaches the door to the house he carefully notes his surroundings. He presses his ear to the house under a window, staying low to keep out of sight and motions for his friends to be downwind as well. He does his best to listen inside the house.
> 
> Listen check:
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2293417/
> 1d20+4+8 → [14,4,8] = (26)




Koln
[sblock]
You see footprints in the mostly grassless lawn that lead around to the back of the house. They look like they were made by regular men's sneakers. You think they are no more than a day old.

When listening inside the house you don't hear anything to suggest that anyone is sneaking around inside or that a fight is going on.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Odd... fresh footprints that lead around to the back of the house. If made by the resident, why would they opt to go around back...?" 
Koln debates whether or not to go around back and have more of a look around, but decides it might look suspicious if they're on camera right now.

Search check for security cameras/sensors
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2+8 → [12,2,8] = (22)

If none are found, Koln will suggest to them they follow the prints around to the back of the house and look around for any signs of forced entry.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Odd... fresh footprints that lead around to the back of the house. If made by the resident, why would they opt to go around back...?"
> Koln debates whether or not to go around back and have more of a look around, but decides it might look suspicious if they're on camera right now.
> 
> Search check for security cameras/sensors
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2+8 → [12,2,8] = (22)
> 
> If none are found, Koln will suggest to them they follow the prints around to the back of the house and look around for any signs of forced entry.




Koln
[sblock]
You don't see any security cameras in the windows or around the outside of the house.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You don't see any security cameras in the windows or around the outside of the house.
> [/sblock]



Eyes of the beast
Search check
1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)
Roll Lookup
Ruby nods and begins to follow the footsteps in the backyard. She needs to find out why he has been snooping about at the house that night.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Eyes of the beast
> Search check
> 1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)
> Roll Lookup
> Ruby nods and begins to follow the footsteps in the backyard. She needs to find out why he has been snooping about at the house that night.




Ruby
[sblock]
Yeah....you don't notice anything.
[/sblock]

Ruby and Koln follow the footsteps around to the back of the house and see that they continue through the backyard and then end when the grass starts to get thicker. There is a deck back there and there is a rear door leading from the house onto the deck. One of the windows in the back is boarded up and broken glass is lying on the ground below.


----------



## izillama

Meanwhile, Clover is apparently still standing at the front of the house, having lost herself in a moment of intrigue. She watched Koln and Ruby slip around the side of the house, clearly unperturbed. She felt a little better and, after watching Koln and Ruby act so calmly, didn't worry as much that they were in danger. She wasn't sure why they had walked around to the back, but it seemed silly to Clover to waste any more time than they already had. Especially since Liverman was expecting them. How silly would it look--and rude!--to see them standing out there like that? Sneaking around his residence? No. Clover simply felt like she had to keep up appearances on behalf of the group. If Koln and Ruby wanted to waste time and trespass on the back lawn, that was their problem. 
But Clover had other ideas.
Composing herself, she confidently strode up to the front door. Though, really, she hoped that she looked more confident than she felt!
Shrugging, she reached out and knocked on the door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Meanwhile, Clover is apparently still standing at the front of the house, having lost herself in a moment of intrigue. She watched Koln and Ruby slip around the side of the house, clearly unperturbed. She felt a little better and, after watching Koln and Ruby act so calmly, didn't worry as much that they were in danger. She wasn't sure why they had walked around to the back, but it seemed silly to Clover to waste any more time than they already had. Especially since Liverman was expecting them. How silly would it look--and rude!--to see them standing out there like that? Sneaking around his residence? No. Clover simply felt like she had to keep up appearances on behalf of the group. If Koln and Ruby wanted to waste time and trespass on the back lawn, that was their problem.
> But Clover had other ideas.
> Composing herself, she confidently strode up to the front door. Though, really, she hoped that she looked more confident than she felt!
> Shrugging, she reached out and knocked on the door.




Liverman Listen Check
1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18)

The front door opens and a man who Clover can assume is Roger Liverman answers. He is a paunchy middle-aged man with glasses. He is balding but the hair he does have is blond. He is wearing a knit sweater over a collard shirt giving him the appearance of a successful businessman. He says to Clover "Hello there Miss. I assume you are the group that wanted to meet with me? Are the people sneaking around behind the house with you as well?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Oh praise the Lord!" Koln exclaims with hands up as he approaches the man and Clover with Ruby following behind. While Koln's fears have not totally abated, he figures it is best to act cordial for the moment, "We noticed all the lights were off and there were footprints going around back. We feared well... it may sound silly, but you read the paper and you understand. Nevermind that, we must have appeared so rude snooping."
Koln purposely avoids formally introducing himself, unsure if Mindy used their real names earlier.  He really hopes she didn't, how odd it would  be if he introduced himself as "Father Koln," only for this person to read in the obituaries that "Fathe Koln" passed on days earlier in a fire. He'd think he'd have seen a ghost! Well he wouldn't be too far off...

What color(s) is his aura?

Oh... almost forgot...

Koln studies the house for a bit, feigning admiration as Clover talks with the man. The last strange house he was in tried to kill him. Soo....


Sense motive: the house!
Roll Lookup
 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Oh praise the Lord!" Koln exclaims with hands up as he approaches the man and Clover with Ruby following behind. While Koln's fears have not totally abated, he figures it is best to act cordial for the moment, "We noticed all the lights were off and there were footprints going around back. We feared well... it may sound silly, but you read the paper and you understand. Nevermind that, we must have appeared so rude snooping."
> Koln purposely avoids formally introducing himself, unsure if Mindy used their real names earlier.  He really hopes she didn't, how odd it would  be if he introduced himself as "Father Koln," only for this person to read in the obituaries that "Fathe Koln" passed on days earlier in a fire. He'd think he'd have seen a ghost! Well he wouldn't be too far off...
> 
> What color(s) is his aura?
> 
> Oh... almost forgot...
> 
> Koln studies the house for a bit, feigning admiration as Clover talks with the man. The last strange house he was in tried to kill him. Soo....
> 
> Sense motive: the house!
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)




Koln
[sblock]
Liverman's Aura:
*Orange-Yellow*: Creative, intelligent, detail oriented, perfectionist, scientific. 



The house looks like it will be nice to you. It even says "I'm a good house, please don't judge me!"
[/sblock]


Dr. Liverman looks at the Koln and Ruby as they come out from behind the house. "Uh huh" he says as he beckons everyone inside. He leads the group into what looks like a sitting area, although you aren't sure with all the clothes and pizza boxes lying around. It is quite apparent that Liverman is a bachelor. 



After everyone finds a seat (or clears off a seat enough to sit down) Dr. Liverman addresses the group. "Well, I'm glad you all came back. I should have known this invitation sounded suspicious, especially when you sent that girl to scope out my house. Now please, give me back the research you stole from here and all will be forgiven. I won't call the police."


----------



## izillama

Wary and genuinely confused, Clover quirked an eyebrow, "I think there's been a mistake. The three of us have never _been_ here before. Not to mention none of us are exactly chemists. We would have no _use_ for your research."

Diplomacy check
1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
(Fail. Absolutely f***ing perfect... )


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Wary and genuinely confused, Clover quirked an eyebrow, "I think there's been a mistake. The three of us have never _been_ here before. Not to mention none of us are exactly chemists. We would have no _use_ for your research."
> 
> Diplomacy check
> 1d20+3 → [3,3] = (6)
> (Fail. Absolutely f***ing perfect... )




Looks like Clover needs a little help. Feel free to take a stab...er....ROLL at it


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Looks like Clover needs a little help. Feel free to take a stab...er....ROLL at it




"I have never been here before either. It is a shame though, this is a really nice home, I like it." Koln smiles, feeling safe from the house.

Diplomacy check (lol! no bonuses)
Roll Lookup
 1d20 → [17] = (17)


Despite how 'welcoming' the house appears, Koln has the feeling there is more going on here than he and his friends are privy to. 



Sense motive on this guy
Roll Lookup
 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Looks like Clover needs a little help. Feel free to take a stab...er....ROLL at it



Ruby becomes infuriated when he mentions them breaking into his house. 
"I could say the same about you breaking into another gentlemen's house. I have seen your car pull out after a certain police investigation right after halloween night! What do you say about that!" she says growling.

Intimidate roll
1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)
Roll Lookup
Always wanted to try this form of persuassion lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "I have never been here before either. It is a shame though, this is a really nice home, I like it." Koln smiles, feeling safe from the house.
> 
> Diplomacy check (lol! no bonuses)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20 → [17] = (17)
> 
> Despite how 'welcoming' the house appears, Koln has the feeling there is more going on here than he and his friends are privy to.
> 
> Sense motive on this guy
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)




Koln
[sblock]
You think he is telling the truth. And from what you've seen it is obvious that someone did break into his house.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby becomes infuriated when he mentions them breaking into his house.
> "I could say the same about you breaking into another gentlemen's house. I have seen your car pull out after a certain police investigation right after halloween night! What do you say about that!" she says growling.
> 
> Intimidate roll
> 1d20+3 → [12,3] = (15)
> Roll Lookup
> Always wanted to try this form of persuassion lol




Actually you saw tire tracks, not an actual car and that bird at the house said he saw someone poking through the burnt wreckage.

Liverman backs up nervously towards a table that is against the wall "As you seem to already know, I worked with Jacob Prestor helping him do experiments on blood. It appears he only gave me half of the materials he was testing. He never explained much of what he was doing. When I heard that his house burnt down I was hoping to find the rest of his research, honest! If he had been alive, surely I would have just asked him in person but seeing as he's not I hardly had a choice. Needless to say I couldn't find anything." 

It is then that you notice that there is a shotgun lying on the table that Liverman has backed himself up against.

Ruby gets the Achievement:  [FONT=&quot]Frightening Demeanor (worth[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1 XP)[/FONT]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> It is then that you notice that there is a shotgun lying on the table that Liverman has backed himself up against.




Sorry, I must have gotten confused with another post. The "Science" licsense plate rang a bell somewhere, I thought she has seen it before. I tried goin though past posts but have a hard time finding it

Ruby takes a few steps closer towards Liverman invading his personal space just in case he reaches for the shotgun. He will have a hard time turning around and reaching for the long barreled gun. The length of the gun wouldn't fit between them in this case. Seeing his nervous stature, she then lowered her voice. "Your looking at his experiments Mr. Liverman." she feigned an exasperated sigh and finished cooling down for the moment. "We indeed have what you are looking for because we need your help.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Sorry, I must have gotten confused with another post. The "Science" licsense plate rang a bell somewhere, I thought she has seen it before. I tried goin though past posts but have a hard time finding it
> 
> Ruby takes a few steps closer towards Liverman invading his personal space just in case he reaches for the shotgun. He will have a hard time turning around and reaching for the long barreled gun. The length of the gun wouldn't fit between them in this case. Seeing his nervous stature, she then lowered her voice. "Your looking at his experiments Mr. Liverman." she feigned an exasperated sigh and finished cooling down for the moment. "We indeed have what you are looking for because we need your help.."




I don't think you ever saw it. If you asked around the neighborhood you might've found out that his car was seen at Prestor's house when he was still alive because they had been working together.

Liverman says looking at the group "His experiments? Of course! You must have the disease! Or maybe you got the cure? I wasn't sure what exactly he was doing but he was always talking about a disease in the blood that made people like vampires. I didn't believe him at first but when he gave me this blood sample to test I found things that just couldn't be explained. I can show you what I mean if I had my notes. Please, return them to me."


----------



## izillama

I believe Koln saw the word "SCIENCE" on a license plate during a dream sequence oh so many months ago 

"Once... more... we've never... _been here_." Clover was beginning to lose what little patience she had left with this guy. She spoke through semi-gritted teeth, a fake smile plastered on her face. 
"Now, Ruby?" Ruby looked up as Clover pushed past her towards Liverman.
_Boom!_
One hand on either side of his frightened frame, Clover had him pinned against the wall, shotgun falling off the table and clattering to the ground. Something inside of her had snapped, and she felt very dangerous. Very _powerful_.
She smiled her creepy grin. The one that she had been using quite a lot, as of late. Her bleach white fangs shone stark in the dimly lit room, and she imagined she must look much like a shark at suppertime. 
Luckily, Liverman wasn't her type.
Clover closed her lips and smirked, drawing up a hand to cup his cheek in her palm. Eyes--dazzling, brilliant lavendar--bore into his as she spoke, her words laced with honeyed poison, "Now, now. Let's stop talking about this research that we... _apparently..._ stole. It's not nice to make unfounded accusations, is it?"
Her face bent in closer to his now, her smile wicked, her gaze unblinking, "Now... you look a bit faint, Doctor. Take a seat." She indicated the floor at his feet, kicking the shotgun towards Koln as she did so.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> I believe Koln saw the word "SCIENCE" on a license plate during a dream sequence oh so many months ago
> 
> "Once... more... we've never... _been here_." Clover was beginning to lose what little patience she had left with this guy. She spoke through semi-gritted teeth, a fake smile plastered on her face.
> "Now, Ruby?" Ruby looked up as Clover pushed past her towards Liverman.
> _Boom!_
> One hand on either side of his frightened frame, Clover had him pinned against the wall, shotgun falling off the table and clattering to the ground. Something inside of her had snapped, and she felt very dangerous. Very _powerful_.
> She smiled her creepy grin. The one that she had been using quite a lot, as of late. Her bleach white fangs shone stark in the dimly lit room, and she imagined she must look much like a shark at suppertime.
> Luckily, Liverman wasn't her type.
> Clover closed her lips and smirked, drawing up a hand to cup his cheek in her palm. Eyes--dazzling, brilliant lavendar--bore into his as she spoke, her words laced with honeyed poison, "Now, now. Let's stop talking about this research that we... _apparently..._ stole. It's not nice to make unfounded accusations, is it?"
> Her face bent in closer to his now, her smile wicked, her gaze unblinking, "Now... you look a bit faint, Doctor. Take a seat." She indicated the floor at his feet, kicking the shotgun towards Koln as she did so.




Liverman's will Save
1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4)

Dr. Liverman sits on the floor. He grunts angrily as the shotgun is kicked away from him. "I see, so you are all vampires then. I can't believe it. Um...I'm Dr. Roger Liverman as you probably already know. When you said in your note that you knew Jacob Prestor I just had to meet you. I had to see the results of the work that we were doing. And now, all I know is that all I've been working on for the past six months has been stolen from me, taken away by someone who had the balls to break in here. The red haired girl said you had something, please let me see it. It may help you, and it will definately help me!"


----------



## izillama

Clover continued to smile. Pretty. But definitely deadly.
She turned to Ruby and nodded, "Give him that journal Professor Jones gave us. Remember? The one that none of us could understand?"
As she waited for Ruby to comply, she continued to abuse the poor doctor. Crouching down, she balanced on the balls of her feet, her knees gently touching the floor. She leaned in towards him, looking smug, "Now, while we wait for that, tell me, Doctor. Whose side were you on? Did you _create_ us? Or did you want to _destroy_ us?"
Clover smiled again. More fangs.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Clover continued to smile. Pretty. But definitely deadly.
> She turned to Ruby and nodded, "Give him that journal Professor Jones gave us. Remember? The one that none of us could understand?"
> As she waited for Ruby to comply, she continued to abuse the poor doctor. Crouching down, she balanced on the balls of her feet, her knees gently touching the floor. She leaned in towards him, looking smug, "Now, while we wait for that, tell me, Doctor. Whose side were you on? Did you _create_ us? Or did you want to _destroy_ us?"
> Clover smiled again. More fangs.




Liverman says nervously "Well, I always thought that it was Jacob's goal to find a cure for his condition. I didn't know he had found a way to actually _create_ others like him."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Liverman says nervously "Well, I always thought that it was Jacob's goal to find a cure for his condition. I didn't know he had found a way to actually _create_ others like him."




Meanwhile Koln is carefully inspecting the shotgun, peering down the barrel.

".... Hello?"

He shrugs and inspects it some more.

What kind of shotgun is it? Please let it be automatic! I will seriously stop begging to be a 3rd generation if it is a AA-12 full auto... but something tells me it isn't. Is it loaded? If so, what shells are inside it?  If not an auto shotgun, I'd happily settle for a SPAS-12 (Jurassic Park shotgun) because it looks cool.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Meanwhile Koln is carefully inspecting the shotgun, peering down the barrel.
> 
> ".... Hello?"
> 
> He shrugs and inspects it some more.
> 
> What kind of shotgun is it? Please let it be automatic! I will seriously stop begging to be a 3rd generation if it is a AA-12 full auto... but something tells me it isn't. Is it loaded? If so, what shells are inside it?  If not an auto shotgun, I'd happily settle for a SPAS-12 (Jurassic Park shotgun) because it looks cool.




The shotgun is a pump-action Ithaca 37. It does look loaded but feel free to blow your head off to find out  Here is a picture of what it looks like. From what you know of this type of gun you know it takes .50 callibur ammo.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The shotgun is a pump-action Ithaca 37. It does look loaded but feel free to blow your head off to find out  Here is a picture of what it looks like. From what you know of this type of gun you know it takes .50 callibur ammo.




Stupid question, but it does? I'd assume this shotgun is a 12 gauge, so 12 gauge shells would obviously be what it takes. Isn't .50 cal ammo more typical of machine guns and rifles?

Koln turns the gun over and looks to see if it is loaded.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover continued to smile. Pretty. But definitely deadly.
> She turned to Ruby and nodded, "Give him that journal Professor Jones gave us. Remember? The one that none of us could understand?"
> As she waited for Ruby to comply, she continued to abuse the poor doctor. Crouching down, she balanced on the balls of her feet, her knees gently touching the floor. She leaned in towards him, looking smug, "Now, while we wait for that, tell me, Doctor. Whose side were you on? Did you _create_ us? Or did you want to _destroy_ us?"
> Clover smiled again. More fangs.



Ruby smiles slyly and pulls out the chemistry journal from her homemade clutch. "I wish I could understand this myself, I was always fond of science but unfortunately my education only covered the basics," she said solemnly. She handed it over to Liverman.
"I am releived that Prestor's intentions were to cure vampirism, however I wish he wouldn't create us in the process and doom us to eternal damnation," she said coldly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> Stupid question, but it does? I'd assume this shotgun is a 12 gauge, so 12 gauge shells would obviously be what it takes. Isn't .50 cal ammo more typical of machine guns and rifles?
> 
> Koln turns the gun over and looks to see if it is loaded.




I'm sorry, it is a 12 guage. It's a shotgun and not a rifle, it's just a single-barrel shotgun.

Koln can see that there are 4 cartridges loaded into the gun.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiles slyly and pulls out the chemistry journal from her homemade clutch. "I wish I could understand this myself, I was always fond of science but unfortunately my education only covered the basics," she said solemnly. She handed it over to Liverman.
> "I am releived that Prestor's intentions were to cure vampirism, however I wish he wouldn't create us in the process and doom us to eternal damnation," she said coldly.




Liverman stands up and takes the journal from Ruby. "*Ahem* Maybe we can go over to the table here where there is better lighting to look at this. Besides, this girl over here is giving me the creeps." He walks away from Clover and moves to a dining room table in the next room. He clears off some pizza boxes and other papers that he has lying sloppily on it and turns on an overhead light. He sits down in one of the chairs and opens up the journal, skimming through it quickly. 

"I see...well, this isn't actually what was stolen from me. These are _his_ notes. I'm very glad you brought these. This is actually what I was looking for in Dr. Prestor's house after the fire. Unfortunately that still leaves out part of the puzzle here. My own notes are missing and I need those to completely figure out what was going on here." His pauses, and it seems that he is lost in though. His eyes wander on the table and he spots something that catches his interest. He pulls up a scrap of paper that was lying there and looks at it. "You know, this is starting to make sense. I bet you it was that dirty little guy who wanted to buy the results of my research! I have his phone number here" he says showing you all the scrap of paper with a number jotted down on it. "I had forgotten all about this. I bet he was the one who broke into my house and stole the notes. that little bastard!"


----------



## izillama

Pouting, 'How in the world did he break my spell? Why did he stand?' Clover strode into the room and snatched the piece of paper out of his hand. 
Enough games!
Enough phone numbers!
Answers. _Now_.
Solution?
She took out her cell phone, grumbling, "Enough games and running around. Let's put an end to this." 
Clover brought up Internet Explorer on her cell phone. From there, she headed to Google and punched in the number, seeing who or what would come up.

(And yes! You can Google phone numbers. It's rather creepy. At the click of a button, someone can know who you are and where you live.)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Pouting, 'How in the world did he break my spell? Why did he stand?' Clover strode into the room and snatched the piece of paper out of his hand.
> Enough games!
> Enough phone numbers!
> Answers. _Now_.
> Solution?
> She took out her cell phone, grumbling, "Enough games and running around. Let's put an end to this."
> Clover brought up Internet Explorer on her cell phone. From there, she headed to Google and punched in the number, seeing who or what would come up.
> 
> (And yes! You can Google phone numbers. It's rather creepy. At the click of a button, someone can know who you are and where you live.)




"Well excuse me..." Liverman says as Clover snatches the paper from his hand. "That number is definitely a Denver home number and not a cell phone. I never thought of tracking it because his strange call just dawned on me now."

Clover
[sblock]
The number is easy to track, it is a listed house phone number. The number belongs to a Robert Klondike and the house is located in northern Denver right on the edge. To be more specific, the house is located here on the map.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> "I see...well, this isn't actually what was stolen from me. These are _his_ notes. I'm very glad you brought these. This is actually what I was looking for in Dr. Prestor's house after the fire. Unfortunately that still leaves out part of the puzzle here. My own notes are missing and I need those to completely figure out what was going on here." His pauses, and it seems that he is lost in though. His eyes wander on the table and he spots something that catches his interest. He pulls up a scrap of paper that was lying there and looks at it. "You know, this is starting to make sense. I bet you it was that dirty little guy who wanted to buy the results of my research! I have his phone number here" he says showing you all the scrap of paper with a number jotted down on it. "I had forgotten all about this. I bet he was the one who broke into my house and stole the notes. that little bastard!"




Koln, holding the gun from a little above his waist, keeps it aimed at Liverman with the barrel tilted upward in the direction of his face. "Actually, no. This is not making any sense whatsoever. But I'm insane, so I just mostly smile and nod. I was in Disneyland just a second ago or so I thought... Oh I love the teacup ride, have you ever been? And Splash Mountain! I even got a picture with Socrates! I later got kicked out of the Haunted Mansion, rather not talk about that... but got pictures with the Mickey Mouse,  Donald Duck, and Goofy the Dog! Er, anyway. This man, why would he want your notes so badly? What would he gain from it? This is all nonsense, a 'cure' for vampirism. Heh, I hold the cure right here, and I intend of distributing it one shell at a time."


----------



## izillama

Clover flashed an honest smile at Koln as she saved the address to her phone. She stifled a small laugh, then nodded to Ruby, "Well then, since we seem to be on a roll... Koln? Why not stay here and keep the good Doctor company. Ruby and I will head up to Robert Klondike's house and nip this problem in the bud. Doctor Liverman. With any luck, we can have your research back to you this evening. Then... we'll talk more."
She nodded cordially at Liverman and smiled at Ruby, inviting her out of the house once more.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Clover flashed an honest smile at Koln as she saved the address to her phone. She stifled a small laugh, then nodded to Ruby, "Well then, since we seem to be on a roll... Koln? Why not stay here and keep the good Doctor company. Ruby and I will head up to Robert Klondike's house and nip this problem in the bud. Doctor Liverman. With any luck, we can have your research back to you this evening. Then... we'll talk more."
> She nodded cordially at Liverman and smiled at Ruby, inviting her out of the house once more.




Liverman says "Wait, I can drive you there. I mean, wouldn't that be easier? I can drop you off near the house and you can do what you need to to get it back." You follow Liverman out the door and he opens his car for everyone to get in.

It takes about 30 minutes to get to Klondike's house and the car ride is quiet and awkward. Liverman sees Koln smiling and staring off into space in the back seat next to Ruby. "So...is being crazy like a bad side effect of vampirism or something? I mean, you two girls seem to be with it and Dr. Prestor was a genius, that guy knew more than anyone I've ever spoken to about Biochemistry. It's too bad he didn't write a book or leave more documentation about his studies."

When you get to within 2 blocks of the house Liverman pulls over onto a darkened dead end road. "I'm going to drop you off here. I don't know much about this guy and what he's capable of. He could be a vampire too for all I know. I don't think you'll have to get violent with him, I don't know maybe you can bargain with him or use some wierd vampire powers on him. I'll wait here for you and I'll look over these notes while I wait. His house is right down that street there, number 142." Liverman looks at Koln still carrying the gun "You know, it might not be a good idea for you to bring that gun with you, I mean, this guy sounded pretty paranoid over the phone. Up to you though."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> When you get to within 2 blocks of the house Liverman pulls over onto a darkened dead end road. "I'm going to drop you off here. I don't know much about this guy and what he's capable of. He could be a vampire too for all I know. I don't think you'll have to get violent with him, I don't know maybe you can bargain with him or use some wierd vampire powers on him. I'll wait here for you and I'll look over these notes while I wait. His house is right down that street there, number 142." Liverman looks at Koln still carrying the gun "You know, it might not be a good idea for you to bring that gun with you, I mean, this guy sounded pretty paranoid over the phone. Up to you though."




"Exactly, he could be a vampire..." Koln mutters as he takes out the shells of the shotgun and puts them in his pocket. He then turns away from everyone, taking off his belt, and sliding the gun down his pants, using the strap of his underwear as a makeshift 'holster' to keep the gun's handle upright. He then slides his belt back on. With his heavy coat on and hanging over his shoulders, the bulge in the side of his pants is not very noticeable, although sitting would be an obvious problem.

"It's a little trick the priests showed us when I was a student with the Church, able to get all sorts of things in our pants covertly. Anyway, shall we go?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Exactly, he could be a vampire..." Koln mutters as he takes out the shells of the shotgun and puts them in his pocket. He then turns away from everyone, taking off his belt, and sliding the gun down his pants, using the strap of his underwear as a makeshift 'holster' to keep the gun's handle upright. He then slides his belt back on. With his heavy coat on and hanging over his shoulders, the bulge in the side of his pants is not very noticeable, although sitting would be an obvious problem.
> 
> "It's a little trick the priests showed us when I was a student with the Church, able to get all sorts of things in our pants covertly. Anyway, shall we go?"




Liverman watches as Koln sticks the gun in his pants. "You know, I was going to ask you to give that back after this over, but now I think I'll just let you keep it."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Exactly, he could be a vampire..." Koln mutters as he takes out the shells of the shotgun and puts them in his pocket. He then turns away from everyone, taking off his belt, and sliding the gun down his pants, using the strap of his underwear as a makeshift 'holster' to keep the gun's handle upright. He then slides his belt back on. With his heavy coat on and hanging over his shoulders, the bulge in the side of his pants is not very noticeable, although sitting would be an obvious problem.
> 
> "It's a little trick the priests showed us when I was a student with the Church, able to get all sorts of things in our pants covertly. Anyway, shall we go?"



"Yes, lets get this over with then," Ruby says determined. She takes out her knife attempts to covertly hide it in her clutch. "Oh do I miss my old switchblade, but I think this one will do some good too," she says as she stares at her clutch. She looks down the block and prepares to walk towards #142 with the rest of the group.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "It's a little trick the priests showed us when I was a student with the Church, able to get all sorts of things in our pants covertly. Anyway, shall we go?"




Clover pressed her lips together and gave Koln a disapproving look for this comment (though she was certain she didn't mean anything... _dishonorable_ by it. 
Nonetheless, after a moment and watching Ruby stow her knife led the group forward, stopping them a few houses away so that they could observe from a distance. 
What did the house look like? What kind of condition was it in? Were there any lights on? A car in the driveway? She peered cautiously through the darkness to get a better look.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> Clover pressed her lips together and gave Koln a disapproving look for this comment (though she was certain she didn't mean anything... _dishonorable_ by it.
> Nonetheless, after a moment and watching Ruby stow her knife led the group forward, stopping them a few houses away so that they could observe from a distance.
> What did the house look like? What kind of condition was it in? Were there any lights on? A car in the driveway? She peered cautiously through the darkness to get a better look.




This appears to be a typical blue collar neighborhood. Ranch style houses line the streets. It turns out that Klondike's house is also a ranch style house that is located at the end of a dead end road and rather tucked away behind trees. The time is around 10pm by the time you reach the house. It is a white shingled house that is in decent condition, there even looks to be some evidence of gardening outside the house, a huge contrast to Liverman's bachelor pad. There are no lights on in the rooms in the front of the house but the porch lights and other outside lights are on providing little cover around the perimeter of the house. There are no cars in the driveway although there is a closed garage next to the house itself.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln huddles up with Ruby and Clover, "I don't like this. Figures he has to have the LAST house on this dead-end street. So that means we have to walk infront/around all of the other houses to get to his. If someone is awake they could see us, especially me, who is supposed to be dead. Maybe I should wear a mask? It should be something inconspicuous... oh, I know. A hockey goalie mask! I will just look like I am a hockey player and no one would think otherwise! Brilliant! Write that down Clover, tomorrow evening, I get mask. Alright, happy we got that settled." Koln is about to break up the huddle until he hears Socrates squeak, and he re-huddles, as if he was just reminded of something.

"Oh, er right. How are we doing this? We could nicely knock on the door... but I'd rather not. If we're breaking and entering, you can leave that to me. However, it is illegal. You two have any other ideas? Oh! I could change into a bat and scout ahead! How's that sound?"


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "Oh, er right. How are we doing this? We could nicely knock on the door... but I'd rather not. If we're breaking and entering, you can leave that to me. However, it is illegal. You two have any other ideas? Oh! I could change into a bat and scout ahead! How's that sound?"




Clover thought for a moment, then shrugged, "I disagree, Koln. The last house on a dead end street suits me just fine. It'll be easier to stay inconspicuous. Now, I say we go in directly. More or less. If you think it's a good idea, I'll head up to the front door and give it a ring. If he answers, I'll see what I can find out. If he's not home, well, let's just break into the place. Ok? While I head to the front door, Ruby, you'll cover me from the shadows. Surely he'll take a Catholic school girl all by her lonesome to be non-threatening. Meanwhile, Koln, you'll head around back and keep an eye on Ruby. If she gives you a signal, which I'll give her, you can go ahead and do your breaking. Ok? Does this sound good?"

(Hooray! Gifts all around! A break-in for Koln. A possible fight for Ruby. And A chance to play helplessly lost schoolgirl for Clover. What can go wrong? ^.^)


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover thought for a moment, then shrugged, "I disagree, Koln. The last house on a dead end street suits me just fine. It'll be easier to stay inconspicuous. Now, I say we go in directly. More or less. If you think it's a good idea, I'll head up to the front door and give it a ring. If he answers, I'll see what I can find out. If he's not home, well, let's just break into the place. Ok? While I head to the front door, Ruby, you'll cover me from the shadows. Surely he'll take a Catholic school girl all by her lonesome to be non-threatening. Meanwhile, Koln, you'll head around back and keep an eye on Ruby. If she gives you a signal, which I'll give her, you can go ahead and do your breaking. Ok? Does this sound good?"
> 
> (Hooray! Gifts all around! A break-in for Koln. A possible fight for Ruby. And A chance to play helplessly lost schoolgirl for Clover. What can go wrong? ^.^)



Ruby becomes instantly giddy over Clover's mischievous plan. "Sounds like fun! Oh yes a signal, hmm... umm... oh oh how bout this?!" she says quickly. She punches the inside of her palm almost as if it was someone's face. "As much as I hope this person is welcoming, I do enjoy crashing things down," she says with a giggle.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby becomes instantly giddy over Clover's mischievous plan. "Sounds like fun! Oh yes a signal, hmm... umm... oh oh how bout this?!" she says quickly. She punches the inside of her palm almost as if it was someone's face. "As much as I hope this person is welcoming, I do enjoy crashing things down," she says with a giggle.




Koln smiles at Ruby, and can't help but tightly hug her. "You're adorable when you're scary! Alright, so let's do this. Do what you can Clover, but take comfort for the Lord watches over... and so will I with my boomstick!"

As the approach, Koln keeps his eyes peeled. He stays low and moves his head to below the nearest window sill, not touching it, but straining to hear and peer inside.

Search Check:
 1d20+2+8 → [15,2,8] = (25)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2299762/

Listen check:
 1d20+4+8 → [20,4,8] = (32)
((sweet, natural 20. Critical listen!))
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2299816/

Move silently check:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2299784/
 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles at Ruby, and can't help but tightly hug her. "You're adorable when you're scary! Alright, so let's do this. Do what you can Clover, but take comfort for the Lord watches over... and so will I with my boomstick!"
> 
> As the approach, Koln keeps his eyes peeled. He stays low and moves his head to below the nearest window sill, not touching it, but straining to hear and peer inside.
> 
> Search Check:
> 1d20+2+8 → [15,2,8] = (25)
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2299762/
> 
> Listen check:
> 1d20+4+8 → [20,4,8] = (32)
> ((sweet, natural 20. Critical listen!))
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Move silently check:
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2299784/
> 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)




Is Koln going to a window in the back of the house or the front?

Koln
[sblock]
Listening Koln can hear that there is someone watching a TV inside the house. If he is going around the back then he can see the glow of the TV through one of the back windows. No matter what window he goes to though he cannot see a person through it. All of the curtains are pulled over.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Is Koln going to a window in the back of the house or the front?
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Listening Koln can hear that there is someone watching a TV inside the house. If he is going around the back then he can see the glow of the TV through one of the back windows. No matter what window he goes to though he cannot see a person through it. All of the curtains are pulled over.
> [/sblock]




Koln creeps along the side of the house, facing Clover. Wanting to stay silent, he reserves himself to using signals.

He points to Clover and gives a thumbs-up, as a signal to go ahead with her plan.
He motions with one finger, and points inside, 'There is one inside."
Stops and points to his eyes and makes a tv remote motion, 'Watching TV.'
He points back to Clover and makes a screaming motion, a listening motion with his own ear, and a shotgun cocking motion with his hands.
Koln then procedes to point to the sky, using one of his hands as what seems to be an aircraft making helicopter noises. Then he spells out 'Y, M, C' A' with his hands, and then smiles wide with his fingers in front of his mouth, as if fangs.  Putting one finger infront, pointing to something only he can see, he joins his hands in the form of a 'bird' flying away. He then looks at his wrist, as if looking at a watch, and then puts both hands on his head in the form of 'ears,' flapping them as he does some kind of dance... I am not sure what he's doing here, I am just his player.
Feeling confident he got the message across, Koln creeps back to the rear of the house and hides out of view of the windows.

Cloak of shadows
 1d20+6 → [8,6] = (14)
 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2300348/


----------



## izillama

Clover and Ruby stood motionless, watching Koln make a bunch of random--seemingly unrelated--gestures from across the yard. Then, they saw him disappear into the night. 
For another moment, they continued to stand dumbfounded. Then, Clover smirked at Ruby, incredulous, "You know, I'm beginning to think we had better keep a closer eye on that man. He could do some serious mischief to himself." Her mouth then rearranged itself into a sad smile. 
Sighing, she gathered her courage. Then, she pointed Ruby towards a dark bush and walked up the front walk to the door. 
She reached out for the doorbell, smiling darkly as she heard it ring out, 'Answer quickly, Klondike. Your three worst nightmares have arrived...!'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> Clover and Ruby stood motionless, watching Koln make a bunch of random--seemingly unrelated--gestures from across the yard. Then, they saw him disappear into the night.
> For another moment, they continued to stand dumbfounded. Then, Clover smirked at Ruby, incredulous, "You know, I'm beginning to think we had better keep a closer eye on that man. He could do some serious mischief to himself." Her mouth then rearranged itself into a sad smile.
> Sighing, she gathered her courage. Then, she pointed Ruby towards a dark bush and walked up the front walk to the door.
> She reached out for the doorbell, smiling darkly as she heard it ring out, 'Answer quickly, Klondike. Your three worst nightmares have arrived...!'




The doorbell echoes inside the dark house. There is a long wait and Clover is about to ring the doorbell a second time when you hear a voice on the other side of the door. The voice does not sound gruff or fierce but he does sound irritated at being disturbed. "Who's there? What do you want? I'm not expecting anyone at this hour!"

Koln
[sblock]
Just a note: the windows on the back of the house appear to be barred from the inside. There is one door on the back of the house at ground level that has no windows. Even the back of the house is fairly well lit and the only way you can hide is if you stay right next to the house and keep yourself within the shadow it casts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Just a note: the windows on the back of the house appear to be barred from the inside. There is one door on the back of the house at ground level that has no windows. Even the back of the house is fairly well lit and the only way you can hide is if you stay right next to the house and keep yourself within the shadow it casts.
> [/sblock]




Thanks, Koln's doing that.


Koln listens carefully, praying that Clover goes according to his carefully detailed plan that he signaled to her a few moments ago...


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The doorbell echoes inside the dark house. There is a long wait and Clover is about to ring the doorbell a second time when you hear a voice on the other side of the door. The voice does not sound gruff or fierce but he does sound irritated at being disturbed. "Who's there? What do you want? I'm not expecting anyone at this hour!"
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Just a note: the windows on the back of the house appear to be barred from the inside. There is one door on the back of the house at ground level that has no windows. Even the back of the house is fairly well lit and the only way you can hide is if you stay right next to the house and keep yourself within the shadow it casts.
> [/sblock]



Ruby awaits anxiously in the bushes nearby the door. She was as silent as a door mouse but filled with anticipation. 'Lets see if he takes the bait..' She distracts herself a bit by taking in the fresh sweet smell of pine needles.


----------



## izillama

> The doorbell echoes inside the dark house. There is a long wait and Clover is about to ring the doorbell a second time when you hear a voice on the other side of the door. The voice does not sound gruff or fierce but he does sound irritated at being disturbed. "Who's there? What do you want? I'm not expecting anyone at this hour!"




She smiled and drew herself up, calling on her inner orator--powerful and intelligent--as she spoke, "Robert Klondike? My name is Rachel Smith, attorney at law, and I believe that it would be in your best interest to open the door. I represent my client, Roger Liverman. We have reason to believe that you engaged in certain criminal activity against my client. And, depending on how willing you are to cooperate with me this evening, the allegations made against you in a court of law could prove more or less severe."

Bluff check! 
1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> She smiled and drew herself up, calling on her inner orator--powerful and intelligent--as she spoke, "Robert Klondike? My name is Rachel Smith, attorney at law, and I believe that it would be in your best interest to open the door. I represent my client, Roger Liverman. We have reason to believe that you engaged in certain criminal activity against my client. And, depending on how willing you are to cooperate with me this evening, the allegations made against you in a court of law could prove more or less severe."
> 
> Bluff check!
> 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)




Klondike's Sense Motive
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23) 


Klondike sighs from the other side of the door. "What is this ?" he mutters as Clvoer hears him unlocking multiple locks on the door. He opens the door just enough to look through at Clover. Robert Klondike is about 5'9" with a rather 70's style puff of dirty blond hair that is turning gray. He has a mustache and beard that is also going gray. He is wearing white slacks and glasses. "Just as I thought, you're just a student. I bet you're not even out of law school yet. I am indeed Robert Klondike. What exactly do you want? I'm not saying anything without my own attorney. What was your name again?"

Klondike stays in the door and does not invite Clover inside. He has the door open just enough to see Clover and not Ruby hiding in the bushes.


----------



## izillama

'Damn.'
Feigning momentary discomfort, Clover swallowed and tried to look sheepish, yet determined, "You're right. I'm still a student. But I've taken on Roger Liverman's case nonetheless. I'm Rachel Smith, a student from Colorado State University. And I'm requesting to speak with you at this late hour to avoid... _prying ears_."
She nodded smartly at him, as though he should know what she was referring to.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> 'Damn.'
> Feigning momentary discomfort, Clover swallowed and tried to look sheepish, yet determined, "You're right. I'm still a student. But I've taken on Roger Liverman's case nonetheless. I'm Rachel Smith, a student from Colorado State University. And I'm requesting to speak with you at this late hour to avoid... _prying ears_."
> She nodded smartly at him, as though he should know what she was referring to.




Klondike looks at Clover with a scrutinizing glare. He nods at her and opens the door wider. "Come in." he says as he motions for Clover to come inside. Clover goes into the house and sees that it has a fairly ornate inside. All Clover can see is the hallway and a sitting room with a few velvet couches circling around a cherry oak table. The hallway itself has another entryway leading to the back of the house and a table with a mirror over it. The hallway is dimly lit by one overhead light and all the rest of the lights are off.

Klondike closes the door behind Clover and says "Look, I know what you are. I know a vampire when I see one. I don't know how you found Liverman but I assume you found me through him. So tell me vampire. What interest do you have in Liverman's notes? And I'm hoping that Dr. Liverman wasn't really foolish enough to hire a vampire as his attorney!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Here is a picture of Klondike

Basically he looks like he never left the 70's


----------



## izillama

Frowning a little, Clover pressed her lips together and didn't answer immediately. Instead, she slowly crossed the hallway and found herself in front of the table with the mirror. She ran her hand over the wood and looked up into the class, seeing herself and Klondike reflected. 
She spoke quietly, staring almost fixedly at her fake rosy complexion in the glass, "Now, what makes you say that, Mr. Klondike? Or haven't you heard that vampires don't have reflections?"
Clover turned and regarded him carefully, finally giving in after a moment and letting down her defenses, "And no: Liverman didn't hire a _vampire_ as an attorney. How foolish would he be to hire someone who took no interest in his personal gain? Who only cares... about her _own_ interests and survival?"
She nodded, taking a few paces back towards him, "Now, Klondike, my reasons for being here are my own. And I have no intention of causing you any harm, if it can be helped. So, here's the deal: Hand over Liverman's research and I'll leave."
'Not that I can say the same for my friends.' *grin*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> Frowning a little, Clover pressed her lips together and didn't answer immediately. Instead, she slowly crossed the hallway and found herself in front of the table with the mirror. She ran her hand over the wood and looked up into the class, seeing herself and Klondike reflected.
> She spoke quietly, staring almost fixedly at her fake rosy complexion in the glass, "Now, what makes you say that, Mr. Klondike? Or haven't you heard that vampires don't have reflections?"
> Clover turned and regarded him carefully, finally giving in after a moment and letting down her defenses, "And no: Liverman didn't hire a _vampire_ as an attorney. How foolish would he be to hire someone who took no interest in his personal gain? Who only cares... about her _own_ interests and survival?"
> She nodded, taking a few paces back towards him, "Now, Klondike, my reasons for being here are my own. And I have no intention of causing you any harm, if it can be helped. So, here's the deal: Hand over Liverman's research and I'll leave."
> 'Not that I can say the same for my friends.' *grin*




Klondike laughs and says "If there's one thing I've learned from dealing with vampires all these years it's that you can never take anything they say at face value. I'll tell you what, how about you give me a taste of that delicious blood in you? Just a little bit. If you haven't noticed yet I'm a ghoul. Luckily for me I have no real master at the moment. The lady of the house here is away and I certainly don't want to sign myself into another blood contract. One sip of your blood can save me from a rather horrible demise." Klondike strokes his beard and flicks a switch on the wall that looks like a light switch.

Koln
[sblock]
You are minding your own business hiding in the shadows in the back of the house when all of a sudden it is daytime! You look up and see the golden rays beating down upon you. Your skin starts to simmer like bacon on a griddle. You feel no pain but you are certain that you are burning alive!

In actuality a row of lights just turned on under the awning of the roof right above where Koln was hiding.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover allowed her eyes to quickly flick towards the light switch as he flipped it. What was that for? Did he just call for reinforcements? Set off some sort of alarm? Who knew?
Either way, she found herself growing suddenly wary of him. His request--was creepy--seemed a bit suspect.
She tread carefully, buying time, perhaps, "And whom may I ask is this, quote unquote, lady of the house? Likewise, what would be in it for you? Drinking my blood, that is."
Her mind's eye flicked momentarily to the adoring eyes of her roommate, who was so weak to her influence. What would he _gain_ from it?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> Clover allowed her eyes to quickly flick towards the light switch as he flipped it. What was that for? Did he just call for reinforcements? Set off some sort of alarm? Who knew?
> Either way, she found herself growing suddenly wary of him. His request--was creepy--seemed a bit suspect.
> She tread carefully, buying time, perhaps, "And whom may I ask is this, quote unquote, lady of the house? Likewise, what would be in it for you? Drinking my blood, that is."
> Her mind's eye flicked momentarily to the adoring eyes of her roommate, who was so weak to her influence. What would he _gain_ from it?




"You know, we haven't really gotten to know each other yet. I just met her a few days ago actually. She's new here as I'm sure you are as well. But enough of that. I need vampire blood to survive at this point. Being a ghoul for so long, I've lived well past what a normal human would expect to live and so I need vampire blood every once in awhile to stay alive. As you can see, I'm already starting to age. So you see, your donation really could save a life here!" He gives Clover a rather silly grin.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover allowed her eyes to quickly flick towards the light switch as he flipped it. What was that for? Did he just call for reinforcements? Set off some sort of alarm? Who knew?
> Either way, she found herself growing suddenly wary of him. His request--was creepy--seemed a bit suspect.
> She tread carefully, buying time, perhaps, "And whom may I ask is this, quote unquote, lady of the house? Likewise, what would be in it for you? Drinking my blood, that is."
> Her mind's eye flicked momentarily to the adoring eyes of her roommate, who was so weak to her influence. What would he _gain_ from it?




Koln finishes loading his shotgun, giving it a pump as he waits. He heard Clover enter the home and prays for her safety, but his paranoia is slowly getting the better of him. What if she needs help, and he's just sitting idle outside? 'Grr... I shouldn't have left this up to her. I should be in there. Nothing against her, but if stuff goes wrong I am better suited to take care of myself. I'm a fool for allowing her to come in harm's way...' He debates whether or not to take action, unsuccessfully trying to calm his fears.
As soon as the lights flicker on Koln curses under his breath and grips the handle of the backdoor. He thinks it's safe, he did not hear an alarm beep when the front door was opened. 

Koln turns the knob.
If it's locked, Koln attempts to force it open via lockpicking/smashing the knob with the butt of his shotgun.

Open lock
Roll Lookup
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)

If unsuccessful, Koln attempts to kick the door down,
Again, this is only if the lockpick fails.

Kicking open the door
Using one bloodpoint to bloodbuff
Roll Lookup
 1d20+4+4 → [19,4,4] = (27) 



(If either attempt succeeds), Koln enters the house with gun drawn, angrily yelling at him to what she demands or else. "Enough Klondike! You do not want to try my patience, I am ing batshit crazy and will not hesitate to decorate your walls with the  between your ears that you call a brain! Give her what she wants and you will be spared Hell's fury this night. That is if I don't somehow forget moments later you cooperated and return to kill you anyway, which is a possibility." Koln is purposely acting crazier than normal, a psychological tactic meant to make the victim feel less in control, despite the reality of the matter that he actually has the advantage. The message that Koln's getting across is that he is at THEIR mercy, and he has no right to make a deal on his terms.


----------



## izillama

Sense motive on Klondike
(Dave should roll an actual d20 for this, invisible castle is down)

1d20+5=?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



Strider_Koln said:


> As soon as the lights flicker on Koln curses under his breath and grips the handle of the backdoor. He thinks it's safe, he did not hear an alarm beep when the front door was opened.
> 
> Koln turns the knob.
> If it's locked, Koln attempts to force it open via lockpicking/smashing the knob with the butt of his shotgun.
> 
> Open lock
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
> 
> If unsuccessful, Koln attempts to kick the door down,
> Again, this is only if the lockpick fails.
> 
> Kicking open the door
> Using one bloodpoint to bloodbuff
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4+4 → [19,4,4] = (27)






izillama said:


> Sense motive on Klondike
> (Dave should roll an actual d20 for this, invisible castle is down)
> 
> 1d20+5=?




Clover
[sblock]
You sense that he is telling the truth about being a ghoul and needing blood.
[/sblock]

I'm going to use the scenario I made for Koln. The lockpick would have worked but the door is locked from the inside as well from a different lock. Kicking down the door wouldn't have worked without help so I'm not going to take your blood for that. Both scenarios would lead to the same outcome anyway of alerting Klondike that there were others outside.

Klondioke and Clover are talking when all of a sudden they hear screaming coming from the backyard. You see koln running across the front yard with his shotgun out patting himself all over as if he's trying to put out a fire.

Klondike turns to Clover and draws a handgun, pointing it at her. "What is the meaning of this? You have spies hiding out trying to break in here? You're working for Thaddeus aren't you! It's just like him to send spies! Get out of this house now! Tell Thaddeus he can come get me himself!!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> You sense that he is telling the truth about being a ghoul and needing blood.
> [/sblock]
> 
> I'm going to use the scenario I made for Koln. The lockpick would have worked but the door is locked from the inside as well from a different lock. Kicking down the door wouldn't have worked without help so I'm not going to take your blood for that. Both scenarios would lead to the same outcome anyway of alerting Klondike that there were others outside.




Hey no fair! You didn't say that in the original post! W/e, fine. Koln's outside doing that I guess. >,<


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Hey no fair! You didn't say that in the original post! W/e, fine. Koln's outside doing that I guess. >,<




I had changed it and it looks like we ended up posting at the same time. But now Ruby can do something because she sees Koln running across the yard


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> You sense that he is telling the truth about being a ghoul and needing blood.
> [/sblock]
> 
> I'm going to use the scenario I made for Koln. The lockpick would have worked but the door is locked from the inside as well from a different lock. Kicking down the door wouldn't have worked without help so I'm not going to take your blood for that. Both scenarios would lead to the same outcome anyway of alerting Klondike that there were others outside.
> 
> Klondioke and Clover are talking when all of a sudden they hear screaming coming from the backyard. You see koln running across the front yard with his shotgun out patting himself all over as if he's trying to put out a fire.
> 
> Klondike turns to Clover and draws a handgun, pointing it at her. "What is the meaning of this? You have spies hiding out trying to break in here? You're working for Thaddeus aren't you! It's just like him to send spies! Get out of this house now! Tell Thaddeus he can come get me himself!!"



Suddenly taken away from her pine scent, Ruby hears alot of commotion from the yard. "What in the world?" she says as she sprouts up from the bush. She sees Koln flailing about as if he's on fire and rushes to his aid. "Koln! Whats wrong??!" she says as she tries to steady him with her hands. She then notices he's perfectly fine. "What the heck is going on?" she says while scratching her head. She sees that the lights are on in the house from his perspective and gets suspicious. 
She will follow if Koln busts open the door, if not, she could try it herself


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Suddenly taken away from her pine scent, Ruby hears alot of commotion from the yard. "What in the world?" she says as she sprouts up from the bush. She sees Koln flailing about as if he's on fire and rushes to his aid. "Koln! Whats wrong??!" she says as she tries to steady him with her hands. She then notices he's perfectly fine. "What the heck is going on?" she says while scratching her head. She sees that the lights are on in the house from his perspective and gets suspicious.
> She will follow if Koln busts open the door, if not, she could try it herself




If you try to break open the front door, roll a Strength Check but keep in mind that he is right there.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> If you try to break open the front door, roll a Strength Check but keep in mind that he is right there.



Maybe I should play it safe then
Ruby rushes to the door not knowing what to do. She started knocking on the door really fast to see if maybe they are having just a normal conversation. She will knock a bit harder and more annoying if he doesn't answer for a while.
If he still doesn't answer then she will knock it down I have a +3 in strength, IC isn't working and having hard time finding another roller with a link working


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



ladyphoenix said:


> Maybe I should play it safe then
> Ruby rushes to the door not knowing what to do. She started knocking on the door really fast to see if maybe they are having just a normal conversation. She will knock a bit harder and more annoying if he doesn't answer for a while.
> If he still doesn't answer then she will knock it down I have a +3 in strength, IC isn't working and having hard time finding another roller with a link working




If you need to roll and IC is down then use dmtools.

Klondike hears Ruby knocking on the door. He grabs Clover and holds the gun to her head. He yells out to Ruby "I have one of your consorts here and I won't hesitate to blow her brains out! If you came here for Liverman's notes then I'll give them to you, I already got what I wanted. Tell Thaddeus that he will gain nothing from this!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> If you need to roll and IC is down then use dmtools.
> 
> Klondike hears Ruby knocking on the door. He grabs Clover and holds the gun to her head. He yells out to Ruby "I have one of your consorts here and I won't hesitate to blow her brains out! If you came here for Liverman's notes then I'll give them to you, I already got what I wanted. Tell Thaddeus that he will gain nothing from this!"



Ruby lets out an inhuman growl. "Listen bub, don't you harm a hair on her head! She means more to me than those damn notes, but damn it! We need those to solve this mystery once and for all. We want nothing to do with that evil guy. I'd much rather not break this fine oak door, but I want her here in one piece," she managed to say through gritted teeth.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby lets out an inhuman growl. "Listen bub, don't you harm a hair on her head! She means more to me than those damn notes, but damn it! We need those to solve this mystery once and for all. We want nothing to do with that evil guy. I'd much rather not break this fine oak door, but I want her here in one piece," she managed to say through gritted teeth.




Klondike says rudely "What do I care about your problems! Wait right there, I'll give you what you want as soon as I get what I want."

Klondike leads Clover through the sitting area and into an office. A messy desk sits before them, random paperwork strewn everywhere. Not much else in the room besides the desk and chair. A few pictures hang on the wall of old English countryside and some of some rather scary looking old men from various time periods.

Klondike points to the desk. "The notes are right here. Now let's make this easy, give me some blood and they're all yours."


----------



## izillama

Amazed at how quickly things were snowballing out of control, Clover panicked momentarily as Klondike roughly grabbed her, thrusting cold steel to her temple, "I have one of your consorts here and I won't hesitate to blow her brains out! If you came here for Liverman's notes then I'll give them to you, I already got what I wanted. Tell Thaddeus that he will gain nothing from this!"
She heard Ruby on the other side of the door, her voice clear and calming, despite the situation, "Listen bub, don't you harm a hair on her head! She means more to me than those damn notes, but damn it! We need those to solve this mystery once and for all. We want nothing to do with that evil guy. I'd much rather not break this fine oak door, but I want her here in one piece."
Then, Klondike spoke and chilled her to the core, "What do I care about your problems! Wait right there, I'll give you what you want as soon as I get what I want." Then, he half pulled, half dragged her through the house. 
Clover struggled feebly against his grip, her nice leather school shoes slipping uselessly along the carpet. She also didn't _dare_ reach for the gun. 
She wasn't sure if vampires could survive a shot from a bullet.
She wasn't sure she wanted to have to find out.
But still...
Klondike pushed her into an office, saying rather gruffly--_rudely_--, "The notes are right here. Now let's make this easy, give me some blood and they're all yours."
Yes, they certainly were. She suddenly found herself damning Liverman for all this trouble. And then Prestor. Well, damn Klondike too. They could all go to bloody hell!
Anger and pride suddenly bubbled to the surface of her tongue, and she found herself speaking braver than she felt. She spat at him, her face scrunched in angry, bitter concentration, "_Feh_! I don't negotiate with _terrorists_. Now, how about we play by _my_ rules? Give the research to my friend at the door, and I'll give you a sip?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> Anger and pride suddenly bubbled to the surface of her tongue, and she found herself speaking braver than she felt. She spat at him, her face scrunched in angry, bitter concentration, "_Feh_! I don't negotiate with _terrorists_. Now, how about we play by _my_ rules? Give the research to my friend at the door, and I'll give you a sip?"




Klondike says angrily "I didn't survive for centuries under the rule of paranoid vampires by believing everything they said! Do you take me for some kind of idiot!? Now give me the blood now or leave with nothing! This is your last chance!"

Meanwhile, Ruby and Koln are waiting outside the door to the house and getting rather impatient. They both seriously consider just breaking the door down when a light blue 4x4 pulls into the driveway. Koln and Ruby hear the door open and close. Before they can even see who it is they hear a woman's voice say "You know, I don't remember inviting any visitors over." The woman comes into view, she has black hair up in pigtails and grey eyes. She's dressed in a schoolgirl outfit but needless to say it's a little less conservative than Clover's revealing much of her pale skin and rather large breasts. She crosses her arms and says "And to whome do I owe the pleasure of your presence? Don't tell me you were about to break down my pretty door."

Koln
[sblock]
This woman looks vaguely familiar to you. "Now where have I seen her before?" you think to yourself.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

> "I didn't survive for centuries under the rule of paranoid vampires by believing everything they said! Do you take me for some kind of idiot!? Now give me the blood now or leave with nothing! This is your last chance!"




Clover stared down the barrel of the gun with the utmost contempt. Honestly, she was afraid. It wasn't just the thought of a bullet ripping through her flesh, either. It was something basic and fearful about giving a part of herself to someone that she had originally only meant for another. Had only _admitted_ another to take.
_Mindy_ was her ghoul. _Mindy_ could have her blood. This man--this _cur_--could _not_.
She found her mouth open: her lips pulled back in a spitting growl. Her fangs bared menacingly. Not the good-natured, toothy grin that she had adapted as of late. But a look of true_ loathing_.
Dark storm clouds began to rage in her mind as anger swelled. She smelled the stench of this man's rotting blood beneath his skin. A human sustained longer than was natural. Than was _advised_. And, she thought to herself, who was _he_? 
She let herself fall back into her mind as another part of her stepped forward. Proud and commanding, this Clover showed no fear. Only seething hatred for this man in front of her and what he had demanded. She felt her mouth open and heard words escape.
Strong words.
Words that had more courage in them than she could conjure up from any portion of her body at the moment. 
She let the words flow, stepped into Klondike and his gun, and heard herself bark, "Stand down, you foolish _mortal_! Its a wonder you survived these centuries on your whining! _Sniveling_. _Begging_ for sustenance! Just like a dog. So, _dog_, let me tell you how this game is played. Me: _vampire_. You? _Pathetic, mortal, worm_. Now, you ing _cur_, lets start playing and teach you some manners!" 
Angry, snarling, _livid_, Clover slapped Klondike upside the face. 

Intimidation!
1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Klondike says angrily "I didn't survive for centuries under the rule of paranoid vampires by believing everything they said! Do you take me for some kind of idiot!? Now give me the blood now or leave with nothing! This is your last chance!"
> 
> Meanwhile, Ruby and Koln are waiting outside the door to the house and getting rather impatient. They both seriously consider just breaking the door down when a light blue 4x4 pulls into the driveway. Koln and Ruby hear the door open and close. Before they can even see who it is they hear a woman's voice say "You know, I don't remember inviting any visitors over." The woman comes into view, she has black hair up in pigtails and grey eyes. She's dressed in a schoolgirl outfit but needless to say it's a little less conservative than Clover's revealing much of her pale skin and rather large breasts. She crosses her arms and says "And to whome do I owe the pleasure of your presence? Don't tell me you were about to break down my pretty door."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> This woman looks vaguely familiar to you. "Now where have I seen her before?" you think to yourself.
> [/sblock]




Through gritted teeth Koln replies, "Through the very gates of the maddest depths of Hell I would not hesitate to breach, if it meant protecting my friend Clover! How dare he threaten her?! I am insane yes, but not nearly mad enough to let any harm come to her. For merely threatening her, I will not rest until this fiend inside slumbers for eternity in the putrid thorny depths of Beelzebub's underbelly, smoldering in the very rot of his sins. I will blow a hole through his skull so wide that reality itself shall crash down sixfold upon it, sinking his entire pathetic 'being' into the shadowy abyss of nonexistence... merely a non-memory. This I promise... and while I am a man of The Word, I am also a man of MY word." Koln holds his shotgun to the doorknob, about to blow it open, turning to face her right before he pulls the trigger, "And who in the name of our Lord are yo-... oh... it's you? Is it? Have we met? ...Lacey?" Koln tilts his head to the side in confusion as he lowers his gun, noticing her aura.


----------



## ladyphoenix

*Twitch Twitch* ^_^* Ruby feels pangs of animal like jealousy surge to her head when Koln said he recognized her until her brain starts screaming to her. 'This isn't the time now!' Ruby growls in exasperation, "There is a crazy guy trying to shoot our friend in there, wew need to stop him!" Her eyes flash green according to her now strained temper.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



Strider_Koln said:


> Through gritted teeth Koln replies, "Through the very gates of the maddest depths of Hell I would not hesitate to breach, if it meant protecting my friend Clover! How dare he threaten her?! I am insane yes, but not nearly mad enough to let any harm come to her. For merely threatening her, I will not rest until this fiend inside slumbers for eternity in the putrid thorny depths of Beelzebub's underbelly, smoldering in the very rot of his sins. I will blow a hole through his skull so wide that reality itself shall crash down sixfold upon it, sinking his entire pathetic 'being' into the shadowy abyss of nonexistence... merely a non-memory. This I promise... and while I am a man of The Word, I am also a man of MY word." Koln holds his shotgun to the doorknob, about to blow it open, turning to face her right before he pulls the trigger, "And who in the name of our Lord are yo-... oh... it's you? Is it? Have we met? ...Lacey?" Koln tilts his head to the side in confusion as he lowers his gun, noticing her aura.




The woman laughs "Well aren't you just the walking bible! You must be Koln, I knew we would meet one of these nights. And you must be Ruby. It seems that Koln and I have a connection of sorts. You know, you're on his mind a lot girl. Maybe he's in loooooove!" she says teasingly. She courtsies "I'm sorry, I forgot to introduce myself, how rude. Yes, I am Lacey."

Standing straight again she says "Now what's going on here? What's all this talk about blowing people's heads open? That's not very nice, Klondike was nice enough to let me stay here after all. The least I can do is make sure his head stays on his shoulders. Has he been vampire worshipping again? You know he does that sometimes."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



ladyphoenix said:


> *Twitch Twitch* ^_^* Ruby feels pangs of animal like jealousy surge to her head when Koln said he recognized her until her brain starts screaming to her. 'This isn't the time now!' Ruby growls in exasperation, "There is a crazy guy trying to shoot our friend in there, wew need to stop him!" Her eyes flash green according to her now strained temper.




Posted at the same time hehe.

Lacey smiles at Ruby "No no, calm yourself kitten. He won't shoot her, I know he won't. Drain her of her blood maybe, but he definitely won't shoot her!"

Koln
[sblock]
Lacey's aura is *Clear red*: Powerful, energetic, competitive,  sexual, passionat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Posted at the same time hehe.
> 
> Lacey smiles at Ruby "No no, calm yourself kitten. He won't shoot her, I know he won't. Drain her of her blood maybe, but he definitely won't shoot her!"
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Lacey's aura is *Clear red*: Powerful, energetic, competitive,  sexual, passionat.
> [/sblock]




Koln approaches Lacey, and by his demeanor it is obvious he is not in the mood for pleasantries. "Great, you're here, and no longer in my head. So I did not need a drill afterall. Now, please open that door. She is in danger, he has a gun to her head. You know he won't shoot? How do you know? Is it like how I once _knew  _that only water comes out of shower faucets, and not blood? Is it like how I once _knew _that nothing in my dreams could hurt me? Is it like how I once _knew _that 2+2 is 4?! All of that... the total framework of reality has come into question since my.... change. The only things I have left to hold onto are Ruby and Clover. If they fall so do I into the abyss. No offense, but If you're like me in the slightest way, the only objective clear certainty you have is that you really know nothing."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> She let herself fall back into her mind as another part of her stepped forward. Proud and commanding, this Clover showed no fear. Only seething hatred for this man in front of her and what he had demanded. She felt her mouth open and heard words escape.
> Strong words.
> Words that had more courage in them than she could conjure up from any portion of her body at the moment.
> She let the words flow, stepped into Klondike and his gun, and heard herself bark, "Stand down, you foolish _mortal_! Its a wonder you survived these centuries on your whining! _Sniveling_. _Begging_ for sustenance! Just like a dog. So, _dog_, let me tell you how this game is played. Me: _vampire_. You? _Pathetic, mortal, worm_. Now, you ing _cur_, lets start playing and teach you some manners!"
> Angry, snarling, _livid_, Clover slapped Klondike upside the face.
> 
> Intimidation!
> 1d20+3 → [14,3] = (17)






Strider_Koln said:


> Koln approaches Lacey, and by his demeanor it is obvious he is not in the mood for pleasantries. "Great, you're here, and no longer in my head. So I did not need a drill after all. Now, please open that door. She is in danger, he has a gun to her head. You know he won't shoot? How do you know? Is it like how I once _knew  _that only water comes out of shower faucets, and not blood? Is it like how I once _knew _that nothing in my dreams could hurt me? Is it like how I once _knew _that 2+2 is 4?! All of that... the total framework of reality has come into question since my.... change. The only things I have left to hold onto are Ruby and Clover. If they fall so do I into the abyss. No offense, but If you're like me in the slightest way, the only objective clear certainty you have is that you really know nothing."




Lacey rests a hand on Koln's shoulder and sighs "You poor thing. Not sure what's real and what's not? Trust me, it only gets worse. I see things too, sometimes horrific things, but I know that I'm seeing them for a reason." She looks up at the sky and raises her hands as if reaching for something "He speaks to us, he shows us what others cannot see." She walks towards the door motioning for Ruby to step aside "As for Klondike, I know he won't shoot because he's done killing. He's been forced to fight and kill for a long time because he was a pawn. Much like someone else I know here." As her back is turned to you you see that she has two tattoos, one of a bat-like figure on her lower back and one of a celtic cross on the back of her neck.

Meanwhile, inside the house. Klondike grabs Clover by the throat and lifts her off the ground "I've turned vampires way stronger than you into nothing but ash! Our deal is off, I think it's time for you to leave." Klondike drags Clover to the door by the neck. He opens the front door and says "Get out and stay out!". He is about to toss Clover out  when he looks up and sees Lacey and the others staring at him...oh...hi Lacey...this isn't what it looks like, she means nothing to me!" He lowers Clover back to the ground.


----------



## izillama

Scrambling to maintain balance after being dropped, Clover quickly stood, brushing her skirt down hastily and making sure she looked just so. It was at that point that she realized she was facing a woman at the door. Klondike seemed to demur to her, and Clover immediately knew this woman (dressed rather sketchily) was a vampire. 
Koln and Ruby came padding up behind her and, and after a rather awkward moment of silence--'Who _is_ this girl and what's with the outfit?! Damn, have some decency you Mindy wannabe!'--Clover suddenly remembered that she had been angry just a moment ago.
Fiery, her inner Ventrue once again shot to the surface, and she once again found herself stepping into danger. One hand on hip, the other pointing a rather accusing finger, she scolded, "_You_! Learn to keep your servants on a shorter leash! It seems that he'd just as soon take the blood of any random vampire he comes across, the sick pig! Teach him some discipline!"
And yet, she only spoke braver than she felt. In reality, she was infinately glad to see Ruby and Koln, who didn't seem too concerend by this black-headed freak-show in front of her.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Fiery, her inner Ventrue once again shot to the surface, and she once again found herself stepping into danger. One hand on hip, the other pointing a rather accusing finger, she scolded, "_You_! Learn to keep your servants on a shorter leash! It seems that he'd just as soon take the blood of any random vampire he comes across, the sick pig! Teach him some discipline!"
> And yet, she only spoke braver than she felt. In reality, she was infinately glad to see Ruby and Koln, who didn't seem too concerend by this black-headed freak-show in front of her.




Koln approaches the person he assumes to be Klondike and holds the barrel of his shotgun to his face. "Lacey, I am no longer forced to kill... I now do what I want, unless given a reason.  Give me one reason why I shouldn't. Granted, it might be in vain, it is entirely within my being to sometimes ignore reason and logic altogether. If God Wills it, and I move this barrel from his face, his safety is still far from assured... you can get a new servant I'm sure."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln approaches the person he assumes to be Klondike and holds the barrel of his shotgun to his face. "Lacey, I am no longer forced to kill... I now do what I want, unless given a reason.  Give me one reason why I shouldn't. Granted, it might be in vain, it is entirely within my being to sometimes ignore reason and logic altogether. If God Wills it, and I move this barrel from his face, his safety is still far from assured... you can get a new servant I'm sure."




Klondike looks noticeably uncomfortable with a shotgun pointed at his face. Lacey puts a hand on Koln's cheek and speaks in a voice so low it's almost a whisper. "Look, I know he doesn't do the smartest things but you have to understand, he isn't much different from us. He didn't choose this path and at this point he's just trying to survive. Also, he's not really my servant at all. I think he just likes having me around!" She laughs and moves past Koln and his big gun towards the open door. "Now I know you came here for a reason, so why don't we all talk about this inside, no?" Klondike nervously nods "Yes...I think that would be a very good idea..."


----------



## Strider_Koln

With a scowl Koln nods. "Tell me when you get a moment Klondike, if you believe in God. Now I think I'd pull the trigger no matter what you say, but I want to know so answer me when I cooled off. Actually, you know what? I think... I think I stopped caring!"

With a maniacal grin Koln pulls the trigger, and nothing happens. "Huh.. odd I distinctly remember loading it... I guess you do believe in God afterall!" Koln laughs loudly and gleefully as he lowers his unloaded weapon.

He follows Lacey inside, walking next to Clover and whispering to her, "Are you okay? Did he hurt you at all?"


----------



## izillama

Reluctantly, Clover followed after the group. She felt her nerves overtake her, and the powerful high she had gotten from the last few minutes had finally worn off. She was just regular Clover, now, and she felt shaky with fear. 
Koln fell into step behind her, and his whisper sounded like a prayer of calm. She nodded, sheepish, trying to sound brave, "N-no. I'm fine. Thank you, Koln."
Hoping that her quavering voice didn't give her away, she nodded towards the pig-tailed girl, "Um... is that the mystery woman you always talk about? What's-her-name? Um... _Lacey_?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Reluctantly, Clover followed after the group. She felt her nerves overtake her, and the powerful high she had gotten from the last few minutes had finally worn off. She was just regular Clover, now, and she felt shaky with fear.
> Koln fell into step behind her, and his whisper sounded like a prayer of calm. She nodded, sheepish, trying to sound brave, "N-no. I'm fine. Thank you, Koln."
> Hoping that her quavering voice didn't give her away, she nodded towards the pig-tailed girl, "Um... is that the mystery woman you always talk about? What's-her-name? Um... _Lacey_?"





"Yeah... that's her. As odd as it sounds, it seems like I have memories of stuff before it happens... like she was in my memory long before we met her. And that night with the hunter.. somehow I knew about him before it happened... it makes me constantly question the so-called 'linear' nature of Creation, heh it's maddening. No matter... I'm happy you're okay and sorry I wasn't able to get to you sooner."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Yeah... that's her. As odd as it sounds, it seems like I have memories of stuff before it happens... like she was in my memory long before we met her. And that night with the hunter.. somehow I knew about him before it happened... it makes me constantly question the so-called 'linear' nature of Creation, heh it's maddening. No matter... I'm happy you're okay and sorry I wasn't able to get to you sooner."




Lacey leads Klondike and the rest of the group into the sitting room. She turns on one of the lights and motions for everyone to sit down. Klondike proceeds to sit down next to her. Once everyone else is seated she asks "Alright, now I know you all didn't show up here just to see me or Klondike. What brings you here?" Klondike says "They want those notes I stole from Liverman. They they say that he sent them. I would have given up the notes but I wanted a little sustenance first, you understand."


----------



## izillama

Temper flared on Clover's face, and she muttered acidly to Klondike, "Oh yes. And I was just _so mean_ to deny you..."
She turned to Lacey, "Yes, we came for Liverman's notes. Now, assuming that they are of no interest to you--your already being a vampire, that is--could you please ask this mindless buffoon to return them? It would save us a lot of trouble."
She crossed her arms and stared back at Klondike, fighting back the juvenile urge to stick her tongue out at him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Temper flared on Clover's face, and she muttered acidly to Klondike, "Oh yes. And I was just _so mean_ to deny you..."
> She turned to Lacey, "Yes, we came for Liverman's notes. Now, assuming that they are of no interest to you--your already being a vampire, that is--could you please ask this mindless buffoon to return them? It would save us a lot of trouble."
> She crossed her arms and stared back at Klondike, fighting back the juvenile urge to stick her tongue out at him.




Lacey says "I see, Mindless Buffoon go fetch the notes! I'll solve all of your problems you troubled ghoul." 

Klondike jumps up from his chair "You'll make me a vampire!?" 

Lacey nods and says "Yes, yes of course. How could I not make a crazed little ghoulie like you happy?"

Klondike laughs and gives Clover the finger before going into the study to get the notes. As he's shuffling through the papers Lacey winks at all of you.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey says "I see, Mindless Buffoon go fetch the notes! I'll solve all of your problems you troubled ghoul."
> 
> Klondike jumps up from his chair "You'll make me a vampire!?"
> 
> Lacey nods and says "Yes, yes of course. How could I not make a crazed little ghoulie like you happy?"
> 
> Klondike laughs and gives Clover the finger before going into the study to get the notes. As he's shuffling through the papers Lacey winks at all of you.



Ruby watches as Klondike makes the obscene gesture and leaves the room. She growls fiercely in response in Clover's defense. Now her attention returns to Lacey, something has been racking her brain for a long time. "Thank you for Liverman's notes Lacey, but there is something I must ask. You knew our names, out thoughts. Is there a special power you possess that is unique from either of ours? If so, I can understand why Tony has told us to seek you out. Are you here to help us?" she said sincerely.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby watches as Klondike makes the obscene gesture and leaves the room. She growls fiercely in response in Clover's defense. Now her attention returns to Lacey, something has been racking her brain for a long time. "Thank you for Liverman's notes Lacey, but there is something I must ask. You knew our names, out thoughts. Is there a special power you possess that is unique from either of ours? If so, I can understand why Tony has told us to seek you out. Are you here to help us?" she said sincerely.





"... That stupid man..." Koln mutters as he looks at the floor. "He wants to be a vampire?! He wants to lose all sense of self, question the bond between existence and life, replace friendship, love and grace with betrayal, lust, and damnation?! The fool... Why do so many treat the soul like a piece of trash, so eager to dispose of it for this 'reward'? Warn him Lacey please... it is all so empty..."

Koln sighs and nods as Ruby questions Lacey, "Right. Well I think we're similar Lacey, but I need help. Sometimes I see things... and sometimes these things are helpful, but I need to learn to control it. Every time I'm alone something happens. It's gotten to the point where I can't even go to the bathroom to shower in peace anymore!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby watches as Klondike makes the obscene gesture and leaves the room. She growls fiercely in response in Clover's defense. Now her attention returns to Lacey, something has been racking her brain for a long time. "Thank you for Liverman's notes Lacey, but there is something I must ask. You knew our names, out thoughts. Is there a special power you possess that is unique from either of ours? If so, I can understand why Tony has told us to seek you out. Are you here to help us?" she said sincerely.






Strider_Koln said:


> "... That stupid man..." Koln mutters as he looks at the floor. "He wants to be a vampire?! He wants to lose all sense of self, question the bond between existence and life, replace friendship, love and grace with betrayal, lust, and damnation?! The fool... Why do so many treat the soul like a piece of trash, so eager to dispose of it for this 'reward'? Warn him Lacey please... it is all so empty..."
> 
> Koln sighs and nods as Ruby questions Lacey, "Right. Well I think we're similar Lacey, but I need help. Sometimes I see things... and sometimes these things are helpful, but I need to learn to control it. Every time I'm alone something happens. It's gotten to the point where I can't even go to the bathroom to shower in peace anymore!"




Lacey looks at Koln first and then Ruby, she leans in and speaks in a low voice "About Klondike and those like him. The question may be, if your life wasn't your own to begin with are you really losing anything at all? For him there is no turning back. He's been a living off of vampire juice for so long now that if he stopped he would die. Meanwhile, as I'm sure the rather curious Tony told you, when a human drinks vampire blood they become more than just your best friend. They'll do anything for you! He's tired of being a slave but he can't go back to being a normal human so....basically he's screwed!"

Lacey sits back and speaks normally again "As for your visions I've told you that it is only the beginning." Lacey laughs a little creepily after saying this. "We Malkavians all carry a little piece of our founder Malkav inside of us. He speaks to us through our blood, and the blood listens! You can't even take a shower without Malkav knowing, heck even I can see you sometimes! Not that I try to or anything...but these things happen! Now get this, this ability we have, most other kindred call it _insight_. These things, these visions or voices you hear aren't just from insanity. No, there is a fine line between insanity and pure genious! Tony probably wanted you to seek me out because he knew I would help you, seeing as it might be in my best interest as well. Anywho, my advice to you Koln would be to look inside yourself and learn what these images mean and how they pertain to you. That's all it is, it comes from inside you...or sometimes Malkav...okay or sometimes me too, it seems like you and I are on the same channel so to speak. It's up to you to figure out what you are seeing and why you are seeing it. Get it?"

It is at this point that Klondike returns to the room with the paperwork in his hands. Lacey looks over to him and says "Please hand it to the blond one over there." Klondike grumbles "Yes ma'am." and places the papers into Clover's hands. He then sits down next to Lacey "I don't suppose we should warn them." he says. Lacey thinks for a moment "Yes, that probably would be a good thing. Have any of you heard of a guy named Thaddeus?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> It is at this point that Klondike returns to the room with the paperwork in his hands. Lacey looks over to him and says "Please hand it to the blond one over there." Klondike grumbles "Yes ma'am." and places the papers into Clover's hands. He then sits down next to Lacey "I don't suppose we should warn them." he says. Lacey thinks for a moment "Yes, that probably would be a good thing. Have any of you heard of a guy named Thaddeus?"





A second or two goes by after that, and then Koln springs into action with shotgun in hands! "Thaddeus?! Why... I can't remember! That name! It is so familiar, and when I hear it I am filled with rage, but I have no reason for it! My hands are shaking, and I can feel my finger tightening around the trigger, but I do not know why! Who is he, and why is it that I feel so inclined to murder him?!" Koln looks at Lacey with a pleading, yet scarily violent, gaze. "I do not know why..." Koln slowly calms himself, putting the gun down. "...but I feel like he is to blame for everything. If he is violently killed, while it may not change anything, I think I might feel a lot better." Koln smiles at his friends, as if assuring them that he's going to be just fine. "God will see to it all afterall, won't He? Yes..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



Strider_Koln said:


> A second or two goes by after that, and then Koln springs into action with shotgun in hands! "Thaddeus?! Why... I can't remember! That name! It is so familiar, and when I hear it I am filled with rage, but I have no reason for it! My hands are shaking, and I can feel my finger tightening around the trigger, but I do not know why! Who is he, and why is it that I feel so inclined to murder him?!" Koln looks at Lacey with a pleading, yet scarily violent, gaze. "I do not know why..." Koln slowly calms himself, putting the gun down. "...but I feel like he is to blame for everything. If he is violently killed, while it may not change anything, I think I might feel a lot better." Koln smiles at his friends, as if assuring them that he's going to be just fine. "God will see to it all afterall, won't He? Yes..."




Klondike laughs and says "I would love to see that fiend burn! Yes! Yes! Kill him! Kill that son of a bitch!!" Klondike makes stabbing motions with his hand as if driving a stake into an invisible person. Lacey says "Easy there tiger. Now Thaddeus is a very powerful, and from what I hear rather ugly, vampire. You can't just expect to walk up and blow his head off with that puny gun. No! You'll need a much bigger gun than that. Go quickly, to the nearest army base, we'll need a tank!" Lacey gets up and points to the door. She looks around and sees everyone staring at her blankly. She clears her throat and sits back down. "What I mean is you'll need a plan and the night for Thaddeus to die is not tonight. You have a job to do I believe so you should probably report back to the good Doctor. Please give him my best regards."


----------



## izillama

Clover leaned forward, pressing her fists hard into her knees. She still wasn't sure what to think of this "Lacey" girl. She seemed rather unstable, to say the least. But it didn't seem--at the moment--like she meant them any harm.
At the moment.
She remained guarded, saying cautiously in response to her, "And how, pray tell, might we contact you again to go ahead with this plan of eliminating Thaddeus?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln removes his hat, appearing confused and asks "I have questions about this. Firstly why did your servant mr. Klondike bar steal the notes in the first place and why is it so easy to get them back? Forgive me if this has already been made clear, I am not as rational as I once was."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> Clover leaned forward, pressing her fists hard into her knees. She still wasn't sure what to think of this "Lacey" girl. She seemed rather unstable, to say the least. But it didn't seem--at the moment--like she meant them any harm.
> At the moment.
> She remained guarded, saying cautiously in response to her, "And how, pray tell, might we contact you again to go ahead with this plan of eliminating Thaddeus?"




"Well" Lacey says as she picks up her coffin-shaped backpack that was lying at her feet and fumbles around in it. She pulls out a flip phone and says "I have this cell phone here. I don't use it much but if you call it I will answer." She then uses the phone's lid as a mouth and makes it say "Hi everyone, I'm Lacey's cell phone!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln removes his hat, appearing confused and asks "I have questions about this. Firstly why did your servant mr. Klondike bar steal the notes in the first place and why is it so easy to get them back? Forgive me if this has already been made clear, I am not as rational as I once was."




Klondike responds defensively "Those notes hold the secret to Prestor's experiments. The same ones that Thaddeus was so afraid of and a means to my salvation. But now I have salvation in the form of Lacey here. I can't thank you enough my dear!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Klondike responds defensively "Those notes hold the secret to Prestor's experiments. The same ones that Thaddeus was so afraid of and a means to my salvation. But now I have salvation in the form of Lacey here. I can't thank you enough my dear!"



"Alright! Finally someone I'd like to punish for all of this!" Ruby says in triumph as she claps her hand to her fist tightly. "We shall set things right once in for all, I just know it!" she says excitedly. She gets up from the table and clenches at Koln's arm, pulling lightly. "Lets go back to Liverman now please. Thank you Lacey for the notes and the warning of the evil guy I'd like to pound myself," she says with a huge grin. It seemed strange that her urges to violence escalated with her emotions of happiness.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln is suspicious of Lacey's phone
Sense motive
Roll Lookup
 1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)










ladyphoenix said:


> "Alright! Finally someone I'd like to punish for all of this!" Ruby says in triumph as she claps her hand to her fist tightly. "We shall set things right once in for all, I just know it!" she says excitedly. She gets up from the table and clenches at Koln's arm, pulling lightly. "Lets go back to Liverman now please. Thank you Lacey for the notes and the warning of the evil guy I'd like to pound myself," she says with a huge grin. It seemed strange that her urges to violence escalated with her emotions of happiness.




Koln smiles down at Ruby and cannot help but happily embrace her. "It feels good knowing that the Lord will be on our side, and Thaddeus will rot in Hell like the wretched corpse he is! Together we will see to it that enough blood passes over his pale skin to wash away the foul sin he has blighted Creation with!"


----------



## izillama

Clover remained silent during most of this, stoically recording Lacey's cell phone number in her contacts list. When Koln and Ruby began jumping around happily, hugging, she became even more sour (as per usual). 
But she held her tongue.
'Let them have their happiness. The _fools_...'
Finally tired of their shenanigans, she stood and slammed her hand down hard on a nearby table. It was meant to look casual, but it was clearly a signal to order. She huffed at her friends, then turned to Lacey and bowed her head, "Thank you for your help. We'll keep in touch." Then, she nodded her friends towards the door. 
Then, ever-so-subtly, she turned towards Klondike while walking towards the door and stuck her tongue out at him. Nothing extreme, just a ladylike flash of pink. 
She wanted the last laugh.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln is suspicious of Lacey's phone
> Sense motive
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+7 → [11,7] = (18)
> 
> Koln smiles down at Ruby and cannot help but happily embrace her. "It feels good knowing that the Lord will be on our side, and Thaddeus will rot in Hell like the wretched corpse he is! Together we will see to it that enough blood passes over his pale skin to wash away the foul sin he has blighted Creation with!"






izillama said:


> Clover remained silent during most of this, stoically recording Lacey's cell phone number in her contacts list. When Koln and Ruby began jumping around happily, hugging, she became even more sour (as per usual).
> But she held her tongue.
> 'Let them have their happiness. The _fools_...'
> Finally tired of their shenanigans, she stood and slammed her hand down hard on a nearby table. It was meant to look casual, but it was clearly a signal to order. She huffed at her friends, then turned to Lacey and bowed her head, "Thank you for your help. We'll keep in touch." Then, she nodded her friends towards the door.
> Then, ever-so-subtly, she turned towards Klondike while walking towards the door and stuck her tongue out at him. Nothing extreme, just a ladylike flash of pink.
> She wanted the last laugh.




I think I like ladylike flashes of pink...

Koln
[sblock]
Lacey's phone is pink and can obviously talk but you think that it would definitely ring if you called it. Between the color and the female voice inside of it you can conclude that it is a female phone.
[/sblock]

You all head out the door after announcing that you plan on kicking the crap out of Thaddeus. Lacey and Klondike show you to the door. They wave goodbye to you as you walk down the street towards Liverman's car. When the group is a good distance away from the house Klondike says "You know, I think Thaddeus would completely obliterate them." Lacey responds "Most likely." before closing the door.

When you get back to Liverman he is still in his car reading the notes from Prestor. He looks up and jumps in surprise when he sees you standing right next to the car. "Wow, you guys were gone for a little while there. These notes from Prestor are very interesting indeed, I feel like I could study this for hours! Did you have trouble getting the notes from that Klondike guy? I hope not. You didn't kill anyone did you?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> When you get back to Liverman he is still in his car reading the notes from Prestor. He looks up and jumps in surprise when he sees you standing right next to the car. "Wow, you guys were gone for a little while there. These notes from Prestor are very interesting indeed, I feel like I could study this for hours! Did you have trouble getting the notes from that Klondike guy? I hope not. You didn't kill anyone did you?"




"We had no trouble with Mr. Klondike bar..." Koln opens the door, politely letting Ruby and Clover into the backseat. Afterward he opens the door and sits right next to Liverman, "I got shotgun.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch > Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> "We had no trouble with Mr. Klondike bar..." Koln opens the door, politely letting Ruby and Clover into the backseat. Afterward he opens the door and sits right next to Liverman, "I got shotgun.




Liverman nods at Koln and says "Um...thanks. You know, that was my gun." He drives the group back to his house when you get inside he begins clearing off his rather messy dining room table and begins to look through the notes. He says "I'm going to need a little time to do this. If you want you can get a drink or something out of the fridge. I also have a guest room where you can relax and talk amongst yourselves."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Liverman nods at Koln and says "Um...thanks. You know, that was my gun." He drives the group back to his house when you get inside he begins clearing off his rather messy dining room table and begins to look through the notes. He says "I'm going to need a little time to do this. If you want you can get a drink or something out of the fridge. I also have a guest room where you can relax and talk amongst yourselves."




Koln opens the fridge, calling out to Liverman:
"I know, but I consider myself All-American despite being born in France, and I want to express my 14th amendment rights! Tell you what, the going rate for this kind of shotgun is a bit too high for me, even if it's used. I will give you $100 to rent it, and will happily return it after I have used it in my coming battle with Thaddeus where, God Willing, I will be victorious! How's that sound?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln opens the fridge, calling out to Liverman:
> "I know, but I consider myself All-American despite being born in France, and I want to express my 14th amendment rights! Tell you what, the going rate for this kind of shotgun is a bit too high for me, even if it's used. I will give you $100 to rent it, and will happily return it after I have used it in my coming battle with Thaddeus where, God Willing, I will be victorious! How's that sound?"




Koln
[sblock]
The fridge is full of soda and leftovers. Chinese food containers and pizza boxes adorn the shelves. Everything you would expect to find in a bachelor's apartment, everything except the little pixie flying around in there. You try to catch it but can't seem to. You find some cheese while moving the containers around trying to catch the nasty little fae critter.
[/sblock]

Liverman responds "I guess...I don't really need the gun right now because I doubt Klondike will return. I don't expect any further break ins in the near future."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln opens the fridge, calling out to Liverman:
> "I know, but I consider myself All-American despite being born in France, and I want to express my 14th amendment rights! Tell you what, the going rate for this kind of shotgun is a bit too high for me, even if it's used. I will give you $100 to rent it, and will happily return it after I have used it in my coming battle with Thaddeus where, God Willing, I will be victorious! How's that sound?"



Ruby crosses her arms as she sits on the couch, thinking back about Klondike again. "That Klondike guy.. he still makes me angry about what he could have done to you Clover, but at least everything worked out ok so far," she concluded. 
She looked back at Liverman, who was feverishly looking through the notes and she feigned a sigh. 

"This could take a while... Should we ask to stay here for the duration of the night and day?" she whispered to Clover from across the couch.

She then leaned back with her arms behind her head and brainstormed aloud. "What would make Thaddeous want to go after Prestor and his work anyway? Something doesn't match up. Either he wants to make more vampires or he is against curing vampires.."


----------



## izillama

Breathing a sigh of relief--more for the reassuring sound, rather than the physical act of taking in air--Clover sank down onto the couch next to Ruby. She had been rash back there, and she knew it. Offering to single-handedly walk up to a dangerous house? Alone? And with no defense? Actually getting abducted in the process? Being scared shitless, yet still cracking wise-ass--yet utterly _insane_--comments to her would-be-kidnapper the entire time?
Foolish.
Very foolish.
Hearing Ruby's concern for her, she felt her face flush red. Or at least she imagined it. Shame and embarrassment marred her features; her feeling terrible at making Ruby worry. But also a slight, shy comfort in the fact that Ruby cared so much. 
If it could, it would warm her heart. 
Koln walked off to explore the fridge, and she heard him rummage around and the clinking of glass. Liverman didn't seem like the type to stock blood. But hey: Everything about this night had been a surprise. Could she really doubt that something new would arise? After all, why else would he have suggested that three vampires help themselves to his fridge?
Shutting her eyes a moment, she heard Ruby speaking, and she couldn't help smiling at the sound of her voice. After the harsh way she had been treated like Klondike... well... the sound of Ruby's voice was like the sight of the lighthouse to a storm-tossed ship. Calming. Full of hope.
And reason.
She furred her brow, opening her eyes again, "I agree, Ruby. This Thaddeus sounds like a tough customer. I just wish we had an inkling as to what he was after. What's his goal? You know, when Lacey mentioned him, it seemed like Koln was remembering something. Normally his face looks pretty... _blank_. But didn't you see it? Some sort of lightbulb went off there. Maybe he knows something but it was buried by his... _condition_?"
Clover waited a moment, then shrugged at herself. Who knew? No one did. This was all still so strange. And such a puzzle. It hurt her head to think about it. But so long as she had Ruby at her side. And Koln watching over her. And Mindy read in waiting... well... she felt like she was on solid footing. Even if the world still toppled around her, she was still keeping her balance. So there was no use getting all riled up over what she couldn't change. Just try and figure out.
She shut her eyes again, just enjoying the dark inside of her lids for a brief moment, "As for staying here, Ruby, you and Koln can feel free. I'm going to head back to the school. Mindy's probably worried about us. And... um..." Her voice trailed off as she finished in her mind. Seeing Klondike had reminded her.
Mindy probably needed to feed.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> She shut her eyes again, just enjoying the dark inside of her lids for a brief moment, "As for staying here, Ruby, you and Koln can feel free. I'm going to head back to the school. Mindy's probably worried about us. And... um..." Her voice trailed off as she finished in her mind. Seeing Klondike had reminded her.
> Mindy probably needed to feed.




WOOT! Page 100! You guys can finish up any additional roleplaying you want to do before this event.

You all gain the Achievement: In A Ghoul's Grasp (worth 4xp).

It is about midnight now and Liverman has been looking over the notes for about an hour. Clover is about to (presumably) call a taxi when Liverman stands up from where he is sitting and yells "EUREKA!" He calls everyone over to the table to explain what he has found.

"Okay everyone, now I've been going over this stuff for about an hour now. It definitely helped that I was able to read much of Prestor's notes in the car. I already know what I wrote down but I had to compare the two together. When doing my own research I was given a number of different substances and I compared the reactions they had on human blood to the reactions they had on a substance given to me by Jacob Prestor that I only knew as 'alpha'. Now, this substance has been wracking my brain for about a week now, especially since I lost contact with Jacob and later found that his house had burned down with him inside. No matter what tests I performed, I could not figure out the biological makeup of substance 'alpha'. It was pure luck that you brought Jacob's notes to me because without them I would never have figured it out! By looking at this it appears that 'alpha' was actually Jacob Prestor's own blood! Can you believe that!? Simple blood should have been easy for me to figure out. Of course after looking back on everything and meeting you three, I can see that you are not human at all."

Liverman puts the papers down and continues "Now get this, it appears that Jacob Prestor made some kind of concotions or "serums" as he calls them in his notes. It looks like these serums contained his own blood mixed with the other substances that I was experimenting with, one of which being human blood. Unfortunately it appears that Jacob didn't have enough time to test the serums so there is no listing of what effects they have on living things. I'll give you a copy of my own conclusions section so you can see what I came up with by testing the substances. Anyway, it appears that you three were the first living subjects that the serums were used on. You spoke of a "transformation" of sorts after coming in contact with Jacob after all. So i imagine these serums have the power to turn humans into vampires. Amazing!"

Liverman bounces around excitedly as he is overcome with the joy of seeing the results of Prestor's (and his own) work. He calms down quickly and asks "Okay, now the only question left unanswered is are there any serums left after Jacob used them on you and if so, where are they now? Did Klondike mention anything about these serums when you were getting my notes from him? You said he was cooperative so you obviously spoke with him."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Liverman bounces around excitedly as he is overcome with the joy of seeing the results of Prestor's (and his own) work. He calms down quickly and asks "Okay, now the only question left unanswered is are there any serums left after Jacob used them on you and if so, where are they now? Did Klondike mention anything about these serums when you were getting my notes from him? You said he was cooperative so you obviously spoke with him."




Koln nods and shuts the fridge, "I need to make a mental note to do an exorcism on that thing later. Bunch of snarling and growling... and a voice, did it say "Zuul?! Whatever..." 

He shrugs and joins everyone else at the table. He nods along with what Liverman says about the serums, "Why would he bother making such a thing? I mean thanks to the efforts of certain fiction-writers, people are flocking to the streets looking for that 'perfectly' pale vampire to 'lovingly' embrace them into vampirism; it seems like another mechanism to turn humans into vampires is simply not needed. Granted, I can see the commercial value in such a thing. It can be mass-produced and aimed at Twilight fans as "Edward's Vamp-Juice!," a citrus-tasting energy beverage guaranteed to make one 'sparkle' in the sun, play baseball in the rain, and have pointier teeth... It would be nice if the effects could be reversed. I don't recall Klondike mentioning anything about it."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods and shuts the fridge, "I need to make a mental note to do an exorcism on that thing later. Bunch of snarling and growling... and a voice, did it say "Zuul?! Whatever..."
> 
> He shrugs and joins everyone else at the table. He nods along with what Liverman says about the serums, "Why would he bother making such a thing? I mean thanks to the efforts of certain fiction-writers, people are flocking to the streets looking for that 'perfectly' pale vampire to 'lovingly' embrace them into vampirism; it seems like another mechanism to turn humans into vampires is simply not needed. Granted, I can see the commercial value in such a thing. It can be mass-produced and aimed at Twilight fans as "Edward's Vamp-Juice!," a citrus-tasting energy beverage guaranteed to make one 'sparkle' in the sun, play baseball in the rain, and have pointier teeth... It would be nice if the effects could be reversed. I don't recall Klondike mentioning anything about it."





> Liverman bounces around excitedly as he is overcome with the joy of seeing the results of Prestor's (and his own) work. He calms down quickly and asks "Okay, now the only question left unanswered is are there any serums left after Jacob used them on you and if so, where are they now? Did Klondike mention anything about these serums when you were getting my notes from him? You said he was cooperative so you obviously spoke with him."




"Why yes, we do have something that at least looks like they are the serums right here," Assuming we took the set of test tubes with us on our journey from the lock box.
Ruby hands him the set with the group's consent. "My guess was he was trying to find the cure through trial and error. From his journal, it seems he yearned to be closer to humanity..."
Hoping i'm on the right track here XP


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Why yes, we do have something that at least looks like they are the serums right here," Assuming we took the set of test tubes with us on our journey from the lock box.
> Ruby hands him the set with the group's consent. "My guess was he was trying to find the cure through trial and error. From his journal, it seems he yearned to be closer to humanity..."
> Hoping i'm on the right track here XP




I'll give you guys the benefit of the doubt and say that you were carrying it with you 

Liverman takes the vials and looks at them. Yes, these are exactly like the samples he gave me. One of these chemicals had the composition of arsine which kills red blood cells. It wasn't able to destroy "alpha" but it certainly changed it. I'm not sure if this is where he was going with a cure. If he did find one I wouldn't want to be the first person to try it. If you let me keep these things I might be able to recreate this stuff based on the notes. It would certainly take some time to do though so you should probably just go on your way instead of waiting for me. I can get you a cab to bring you anywhere you need to go."


----------



## izillama

"Yes, you can keep them. And thank you for the offer of the cab. That would be helpful. Now... Let's go, guys. I think we've spent enough time on this chapter of the story." Clover grinned, suggesting the obvious.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> "Yes, you can keep them. And thank you for the offer of the cab. That would be helpful. Now... Let's go, guys. I think we've spent enough time on this chapter of the story." Clover grinned, suggesting the obvious.




Liverman says "Oh thank you, thank you! You have no idea what a benefit to science this is! I think I might've just made the discovery of a lifetime! Now wait here, I'll call the cab and give you a copy of my notes." Liverman walks off chuckling to himself. Moments later he comes back and hands each of you a page of notes with the "conclusion" of his experiments written on it. "What you gave me are not the actual serums but the materials that go into _making_ the serums. I don't know, maybe the only ones he made are the ones he used on you guys. But if you ever come across any these notes should help you a lot."

Liverman then walks over to Koln "I guess I'll take you up on that offer. $200 and the gun is yours, I don't care if you keep it, but you'll have to buy more ammunition for it. Four shells is all I got."

I'll put the note into your inventory on your character sheets. There will be a comment on it with what the note actually says. I'll also put what the note says into my blog when I record this post.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Liverman says "Oh thank you, thank you! You have no idea what a benefit to science this is! I think I might've just made the discovery of a lifetime! Now wait here, I'll call the cab and give you a copy of my notes." Liverman walks off chuckling to himself. Moments later he comes back and hands each of you a page of notes with the "conclusion" of his experiments written on it. "What you gave me are not the actual serums but the materials that go into _making_ the serums. I don't know, maybe the only ones he made are the ones he used on you guys. But if you ever come across any these notes should help you a lot."
> 
> Liverman then walks over to Koln "I guess I'll take you up on that offer. $200 and the gun is yours, I don't care if you keep it, but you'll have to buy more ammunition for it. Four shells is all I got."




"Thanks... " Koln reaches into his pocket, fumbles for a bit, and hands him 200 bucks, leaving Koln with $48. $200 is more than generous for such a weapon, despite its age and use. While $100 would have been ridiculous if he accepted, $200 is still pretty cheap for a gun that retails for almost double that used... so it would seem that Liverman has his thoughts mainly elsewhere. 

"Before we leave, if I may ask from what little I understand, what good does this research do us? Why don't we destroy it? People becoming vampires so easily... this helps in that, it must be stopped. Surely you agree that the potential of this research is obviously very dangerous... the implications are that innocents," As he speaks he quickly glances out of the corner of his eye at Clover "can be unwittingly turned into monsters. Now I confess, my dream is a world free of sin... when Heaven and Earth become one and there is not a devil in sight. Even if, God help you, you do not share such a dream, surely you agree that it would be unwise to tolerate such a thing that can change people who are not ready... er well as ready as one could be I suppose, for the burdens of vampirism. I know, you seem like a fine man, but what if Stephenie Meyer were to get her hands on this and be able to commercialize it to those hormone-crazed high school girls?! Edward would have all the 'Bella's his sinful mind could want!...And are you sure this was all you were able to conclude from your research?"

Koln might have already did this... but do it again before we leave
Sense motive on Liverman
 

*2102:*
*Rolled for:*
1d20(+7) = *25
DM TOOLS
*
 http://dmtools.org/dice.php?act=retrieve&id=2102


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Before we leave, if I may ask from what little I understand, what good does this research do us? Why don't we destroy it? People becoming vampires so easily... this helps in that, it must be stopped. Surely you agree that the potential of this research is obviously very dangerous... the implications are that innocents," As he speaks he quickly glances out of the corner of his eye at Clover "can be unwittingly turned into monsters. Now I confess, my dream is a world free of sin... when Heaven and Earth become one and there is not a devil in sight. Even if, God help you, you do not share such a dream, surely you agree that it would be unwise to tolerate such a thing that can change people who are not ready... er well as ready as one could be I suppose, for the burdens of vampirism. I know, you seem like a fine man, but what if Stephenie Meyer were to get her hands on this and be able to commercialize it to those hormone-crazed high school girls?! Edward would have all the 'Bella's his sinful mind could want!...And are you sure this was all you were able to conclude from your research?"
> 
> Koln might have already did this... but do it again before we leave
> Sense motive on Liverman
> 
> 
> *Rolled for:*
> 1d20(+7) = *25*
> http://dmtools.org/dice.php?act=retrieve&id=2102



Liverman smiles at Koln "Quite an imagination you have there son. Look, I would like to continue working on what Dr. Prestor was trying to achieve which was a cure for his condition. Heck, maybe it'll change the world and make me rich! But mainly I would like to see if it can actually be done, obviously this was something that Jacob cared a lot about. Maybe if I do manage to create something it will be a little...safer?"

Koln
[sblock]
You think that Liverman is telling the truth. He seems to be very passionate about his work and science in general. You notice that he even has the periodic table hanging on his wall! although the names look different and there are pictures of glasses filled with what looks like drinks in the boxes instead of the chemicals themselves.
[/sblock]

You get the Achievement: Dr. Liverman I Presume (worth 5xp)
Clover reached Level 4!
Ruby reached Level 4!
Kokn reached Level 4!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels on the Taxi Go Round and Round*

Soon after you leave Liverman's house a taxi pulls up. You get in and tell the driver to bring you back to the school. You no sooner pull away from Liverman's house when Clover's phone rings. 

Clover
[sblock]
When you pick up the phone it's Lacey. She sounds really panicked "Ang...no Clover! Is that your name? I'm pretty bad with names you know. Anyway, I'm calling you because Klondike has run away. He got really upset when I broke it to him that I wasn't going to turn him into a vampire. He took these vials with him before he ran off. Please come over quick, I'm afraid he's going to do something rash!"
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Hearing this, Clover's grip tightened on her phone and she found herself leaning forward defeatedly, bumping her head into the seat in front of her. Her eyes closed and a twitching began at her temple. She sighed, clearly annoyed, "Ok. _Fine_. Didn't I _say_ he should be kept on a shorter leash? Anyway, we're on our way."
Shutting her phone, she gave Ruby and Koln a look to silently signal that they didn't want to know.
Then, she leaned towards the driver and said, "I'm sorry. We've been called to a different appointment. Take us to ************** instead. We'll pay you for your time."

(Can't remember Klondike's address...)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Hearing this, Clover's grip tightened on her phone and she found herself leaning forward defeatedly, bumping her head into the seat in front of her. Her eyes closed and a twitching began at her temple. She sighed, clearly annoyed, "Ok. _Fine_. Didn't I _say_ he should be kept on a shorter leash? Anyway, we're on our way."
> Shutting her phone, she gave Ruby and Koln a look to silently signal that they didn't want to know.
> Then, she leaned towards the driver and said, "I'm sorry. We've been called to a different appointment. Take us to ************** instead. We'll pay you for your time."
> 
> (Can't remember Klondike's address...)




Koln is solemn in the car and eerily quiet. Dr. Liverman better be serious about making a cure for vampirism. The second a vampire-creating serum is unleashed upon the world... Liverman would simply have to die and die painfully, the Lord will see to it. Until then, may God guide the good doctor in curing humanity from the blight of Cain.

Koln's train of thought is interrupted by Clover, "Er, why are we going back there? Shorter leash? Who's on a leash? I'm confused..." 

Upon Clover's response Koln nods and sighs, "I knew I should have slain him when I had the chance. I think it would be for the best if, from now on, I act on pure instinct more than 'reason', and let faith pick up the pieces of course. If guided by the Holy Spirit, I will never fall from grace!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Klondike Ranch*



izillama said:


> Hearing this, Clover's grip tightened on her phone and she found herself leaning forward defeatedly, bumping her head into the seat in front of her. Her eyes closed and a twitching began at her temple. She sighed, clearly annoyed, "Ok. _Fine_. Didn't I _say_ he should be kept on a shorter leash? Anyway, we're on our way."
> Shutting her phone, she gave Ruby and Koln a look to silently signal that they didn't want to know.
> Then, she leaned towards the driver and said, "I'm sorry. We've been called to a different appointment. Take us to ************** instead. We'll pay you for your time."
> 
> (Can't remember Klondike's address...)




The driver turns around, it's the same taxi driver, almost like he cloned himself or something! He says in his Indian accent "You bastards never pay me! But I find myself driving you anyway."

When you get to the house you can see Lacey standing on the front porch. We'll assume you find a way to rip off the taxi driver and he drives away with no money...again.

When you get up to the house Lacey says "Oh thank you thank you! We have to go quickly, I'll explain everything on the way!" Lacey leads you over to the light blue pick up truck in the driveway. As soon as everyone is in she takes off. As you are driving she says "Klondike took these things with him saying that if I wouldn't turn him he would find his own salvation. I think I know what he meant and that is why I think I know where to find him. Otherwise we're going the wrong way for sure."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The driver turns around, it's the same taxi driver, almost like he cloned himself or something! He says in his Indian accent "You bastards never pay me! But I find myself driving you anyway."
> 
> When you get to the house you can see Lacey standing on the front porch. We'll assume you find a way to rip off the taxi driver and he drives away with no money...again.
> 
> When you get up to the house Lacey says "Oh thank you thank you! We have to go quickly, I'll explain everything on the way!" Lacey leads you over to the light blue pick up truck in the driveway. As soon as everyone is in she takes off. As you are driving she says "Klondike took these things with him saying that if I wouldn't turn him he would find his own salvation. I think I know what he meant and that is why I think I know where to find him. Otherwise we're going the wrong way for sure."



"Grrrawk!" Ruby squaked, clearly infuriated at the whole situation. "Looks like I can get my chance to teach him a lesson about treating ladies after-all!" she growled with a drawn smirk. She looked out the window after calming down a bit. "At any rate, those vials could be the missing link to Liverman's theories, we _must_ get them away from him if they are what I think they could be..." she said grimly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Ancient Altar*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Grrrawk!" Ruby squaked, clearly infuriated at the whole situation. "Looks like I can get my chance to teach him a lesson about treating ladies after-all!" she growled with a drawn smirk. She looked out the window after calming down a bit. "At any rate, those vials could be the missing link to Liverman's theories, we _must_ get them away from him if they are what I think they could be..." she said grimly.




Lacey stares quietly at the road. "I don't know what we're going to find. Ghouls should not be able to turn themselves into vampires, it's just not natural I tell you!" she says. The road eventually comes to a dead and and there is a dirt path leading off into the woods. "He has some strange connection to this place, that is why I think we can find him here. That and the little voices in my head say so too." Lacey giggles as she puts the truck in park and turns it off. She gets out and grabs a double-barrel shotgun from the rear compartment. "You never know what we're going to find when we get up there. Ready when you are."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey stares quietly at the road. "I don't know what we're going to find. Ghouls should not be able to turn themselves into vampires, it's just not natural I tell you!" she says. The road eventually comes to a dead and and there is a dirt path leading off into the woods. "He has some strange connection to this place, that is why I think we can find him here. That and the little voices in my head say so too." Lacey giggles as she puts the truck in park and turns it off. She gets out and grabs a double-barrel shotgun from the rear compartment. "You never know what we're going to find when we get up there. Ready when you are."




"...Vampires are not natural, nevermind ghouls becoming vampires..." Koln mutters under his breath, adjusting his hat with one hand and pumping his shotgun with the other. "So... what would you do to a Klondike bar? I know what I'm going to do..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Strange Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> "...Vampires are not natural, nevermind ghouls becoming vampires..." Koln mutters under his breath, adjusting his hat with one hand and pumping his shotgun with the other. "So... what would you do to a Klondike bar? I know what I'm going to do..."




Lacey says "Let's give him a chance. Maybe he hasn't gone through with it yet. I mean we can go in with our boomsticks yes, but not blazing boomsticks! Maybe we can talk him down with a twist of the tongue rather than a shot to the head." Lacey looks at everyone to see if they are in agreement.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

So last night we started the fight with Klondike. I lost the sheet I was writing on but I remember the order. Here it is:

Klondike (20)
Clover (20-2)
Lacey (19)
Koln (18)
Ruby (17)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

Lacey and Clover approach the clearing first because they have the best chance of talking down Klondike. Ruby and Koln stand back in the distance. When they get to the clearing Clover and Lacey see Klondike standing behind a stone alter with 2 syringes in front of him. When he sees Lacey he says "It's too late for apologies now vampire bitch, I'm going to provide my own salvation!" 

When he picks up the viles Lacey says "Please, don't do anything rash. We can talk about this!"

Klondike says "It's too late for talk, you are no better than that trickster Thaddeus with your empty promises. Just leave me be!" He then plunges the two syringes into his neck at the same time and falls to the ground behind the alter. Koln runs around the alter while Klondike is writhing on the ground to get a cheap shot in but of course I would never allow that to happen.

Klondike ends up getting malformed into a rather hideous beast with buldging muscles and popping veins. His features are freakishly out of proportion. On the outside he looks like some beefed up nosferatu but he appears to be in a lot of pain.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Tale_Weaver said:


> So last night we started the fight with Klondike. I lost the sheet I was writing on but I remember the order. Here it is:
> 
> Klondike (20)
> Clover (20-2)
> Lacey (19)
> Koln (18)
> Ruby (17)




*Round 1*

Klondike gets up off the ground, he says "Aargh, the pain! Why does this hurt so much!! Is this what turning into a vampire is like? Get away!"

Clover moves and tries to use Command on Klondike, the attempt fails.

Lacey, well I forgot about Lacey so she just stood there talking to herself.

Koln shoots at Klondike and hits him dealing 6 damage (4 got soaked) so he took 2 (balistic).

Ruby moves to get closer to Klondike but can't reach him.

*Round 2*

Klondike pulls out a handgun and shoots at Koln. Koln takes 4 damage (piercing). Klondike activates Fortitude.

Clover tries to shoot at Klondike with her .38 pistol. She misses.

Lacey moves closer to Klondike but can't get in range to shoot.

Koln shoots at Klondike again hitting him and dealing 9 damage (4 gets soaked) so he takes 5 damage (balistic). He has taken 11 damage so far.

Ruby moves up to hit Klondike with her claws. She hits him dealing 8 damage (4 gets soaked) so 4 slashing he has taken 11 damage so far.

We left off on round 3 and it's Klondike's turn. Here's the map.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Tale_Weaver said:


> We left off on round 3 and it's Klondike's turn. Here's the map.




Klondike drops the handgun and draws a macheti he had on his belt. He activates Potence 3 (1 blood point) and charges at Koln "I said leave me be!".

Klondike Charge
1d20+12 → [20,12] = (32) 


ouch crit >.<

I drew the card "Blow To Chin": Klondikes machete smashes into Koln's chin leaving him dazed and rather disfigured. Koln takes normal damage but he takes 1 Constitution damage and 1 Charisma damage. -2 on ranged attacks and perception checks.

Klondike Damage
1d8+10 → [4,10] = (14)

Koln takes 14 damage (slashing).

Here's the map. It's Clover's turn now. Ruby gets an attack of opportunity on Klondike as he ran past her.


----------



## izillama

>.< Ick, I hate fighting... especially from halfway across the map!
So... if I read this right...

Clover gritted her teeth as she watched Koln take damage. Murmuring too low for Klondike to hear, she grumbled, "_Bastard_. _No one_ hurts Koln like that and gets away with it!"

At this point, I'd like to charge and reach Klondike. By my counting, I can move 40 feet and end up 1 below 3 spots to the left of him. How much farther could I go by charging?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> >.< Ick, I hate fighting... especially from halfway across the map!
> So... if I read this right...
> 
> Clover gritted her teeth as she watched Koln take damage. Murmuring too low for Klondike to hear, she grumbled, "_Bastard_. _No one_ hurts Koln like that and gets away with it!"
> 
> At this point, I'd like to charge and reach Klondike. By my counting, I can move 40 feet and end up 1 below 3 spots to the left of him. How much farther could I go by charging?




You can't charge because you'd have to go in a straight line and there are trees in the way. You can double move and move 80 feet which could easily bring you within the 10-15 feet you need to hit him with the whip but you can't do that in the same turn if you move that much.


----------



## izillama

Ok, then Clover will move to within 5 feet of him and wait til her next turn. (Sorry for the delay!)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



izillama said:


> Ok, then Clover will move to within 5 feet of him and wait til her next turn. (Sorry for the delay!)




Lacey runs around the alter and  comes up next to Clover yelling "Charge!!"
She then fires both barrels of her shotgun at Klondike.

Lacey Attack
1d20+11 → [18,11] = (29) 


Damage
3d6 → [4,4,1] = (9) 
3d6 → [3,4,2] = (9) 


Lacey's blast hits Klondike square in the chest and he flies backwards 5 feet growling. Klondike takes 18 damage (balistic) and absorbs 4 of it thus taking 14 damage. He's taken 25 so far.

Lacey says "Sorry Robert, but when your puppy is sick, you have to put him down!"

Updated map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Koln's turn


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln wipes some of his own blood from his chin (bloodheal -1 bp) and sneers at Klondike, "Feh, is that all you got?! Between me and Ruby that would _barely _pass as foreplay!" At that everyone goes silent and looks at him, "Er, not that I would know! Ruby is still among the most virtuous and pure of souls, it is rare to find someone with no need for confession! And I AM a priest afterall, so I never ever thought about... uhm... hm... awkward... well...  Hah!" Koln shouts as he suddenly snaps a sidekick at Klondike's face.

Koln attacks!
Roll Lookup
 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)

Damage:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2316505/
 1d3+4 → [3,4] = (7) 


"Look, the point was that Mr. Klondike bar uses a machete like a moron! When he's defenseless I will be sure to show him the proper technique in using a slashing weapon. Indeed, as Matthew 5:5 states, 'Blessed are the meek' like Mr. Klondike bar here, 'for they will inherit' a world of pain! Lucky you."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln attacks!
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)
> 
> Damage:
> 1d3+4 → [3,4] = (7)
> 
> "Look, the point was that Mr. Klondike bar uses a machete like a moron! When he's defenseless I will be sure to show him the proper technique in using a slashing weapon. Indeed, as Matthew 5:5 states, 'Blessed are the meek' like Mr. Klondike bar here, 'for they will inherit' a world of pain! Lucky you."




Says the guy using unarmed combat against the vampire with Fortitude 
I am actually going to change the rules of Fortitude and Potence to make them more like they were originally but not until after this fight. 

Koln uses 1 bloodpoint and heals 10hp putting him at 44. The Stat decreases still remain.

Koln's kick hits Klondike but he doesn't even seem to flinch. Klondike takes 3 damage (bashing) (4 soaked).

The map didn't change because Koln was next to Klondike already. It's Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Says the guy using unarmed combat against the vampire with Fortitude
> I am actually going to change the rules of Fortitude and Potence to make them more like they were originally but not until after this fight.
> 
> Koln uses 1 bloodpoint and heals 10hp putting him at 44. The Stat decreases still remain.
> 
> Koln's kick hits Klondike but he doesn't even seem to flinch. Klondike takes 3 damage (bashing) (4 soaked).
> 
> The map didn't change because Koln was next to Klondike already. It's Ruby's turn.



"Alright then, its time to play!" Ruby declares to Klondike, not knowing the true meaning of Koln's "foreplay." She reaches a clawed hand out as Klondike rushes past her and swipes hard at his face.
Feral swipe attack of opportunity
1d20+8 → [7,8] = (15)
Roll Lookup
1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2316718/
Do I get another turn after the attack of opportunity?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Alright then, its time to play!" Ruby declares to Klondike, not knowing the true meaning of Koln's "foreplay." She reaches a clawed hand out as Klondike rushes past her and swipes hard at his face.
> Feral swipe attack of opportunity
> 1d20+8 → [7,8] = (15)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d8+3 → [1,3] = (4)
> Roll Lookup
> Do I get another turn after the attack of opportunity?




Yes, you get another attack. Just so you all remember, you can do 2 attacks when attacking unarmed if you don't move more than 5ft.

Ruby's attack misses Klondike as he rushes past her.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yes, you get another attack. Just so you all remember, you can do 2 attacks when attacking unarmed if you don't move more than 5ft.
> 
> Ruby's attack misses Klondike as he rushes past her.




So do I get another attack too? and if so, does the 2nd attack have to be unarmed?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> So do I get another attack too? and if so, does the 2nd attack have to be unarmed?




Yea sure why not. You can get 2 attacks when you attack unarmed without moving more than 5ft. And just to be clear, the reason why Sarah is getting 2 attacks is because she had an attack of opportunity from Klondike moving through a space that she could hit him in. When making an attack of opportunity you can only hit once though even if you would normally get 2 attacks.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yes, you get another attack. Just so you all remember, you can do 2 attacks when attacking unarmed if you don't move more than 5ft.
> 
> Ruby's attack misses Klondike as he rushes past her.



"Darn this guy is fast," Ruby says infuriated. She tries once more to swipe at him.
1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
Roll Lookup

1d8+3 → [3,3] = (6)
Roll Lookup
Ahh shoot I also forgot about improved natural attack. On my sheet it says +4 to attack


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Yea sure why not. You can get 2 attacks when you attack unarmed without moving more than 5ft. And just to be clear, the reason why Sarah is getting 2 attacks is because she had an attack of opportunity from Klondike moving through a space that she could hit him in. When making an attack of opportunity you can only hit once though even if you would normally get 2 attacks.




k... so I'm assuming that's a "yes, the 2nd attack also has to be unarmed."

Koln blinks as Klondike took his sidekick like a champ, his leg remains extended with his foot against his enemy's face before slowly recoiling his leg back to chamber and keeping it there, standing on one foot. "Huh... that's kinda been my 'finisher,' ended that hunter with that move and that book golem.... ok then, let's try..." With that Koln snaps his bent leg straight out up in the air and brings his heel down towards Klondike.

Axe kick 
Roll Lookup
 1d20+7 → [3,7] = (10)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Darn this guy is fast," Ruby says infuriated. She tries once more to swipe at him.
> 1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d8+3 → [3,3] = (6)
> Roll Lookup
> Ahh shoot I also forgot about improved natural attack. On my sheet it says +4 to attack




It would actually be 10+12 = 22. We still have to update your sheet. I don't have the one we used on Saturday. Which stat and skills did you want to improve?

Ruby hits Klondike and leaves some small scratches on him. Klondike takes 2 damage (4 absorbed).

map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

Klondike burns 1 bloodpoint to activate Celerity 2.

Seeing how he is surrounded he reaches into his  jacket and pulls out a small cannister, he pulls the pin and drops it on the ground. You hear a hissing sound and white smoke starts to fill the air. Klondike dashes off and you can hear Klondike laughing "Come and get me if you dare fools!" The voice seems to be coming from the East side of the clearing. Koln, Ruby, and Lacey are all surrounded in smoke.

Everyone gets an attack of opportunity with a 50% miss chance.

Here is the map. The pink represents the smoke area.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Ancient Alter*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Klondike burns 1 bloodpoint to activate Celerity 2.
> 
> Seeing how he is surrounded he reaches into his  jacket and pulls out a small cannister, he pulls the pin and drops it on the ground. You hear a hissing sound and white smoke starts to fill the air. Klondike dashes off and you can hear Klondike laughing "Come and get me if you dare fools!" The voice seems to be coming from the East side of the clearing. Koln, Ruby, and Lacey are all surrounded in smoke.
> 
> Everyone gets an attack of opportunity with a 50% miss chance.
> 
> Here is the map. The pink represents the smoke area.




Lacey's attack of opportunity.

Lacey tries to hit Klondike with the butt of her gun.

Attack
1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)

Miss Chance
1d100 → [14] = (14) 


Low rolls are good on percent rolls. Lacey still misses though because her attack wasn't high enough.

She misses.


----------



## izillama

A hissing sound filled the dead, empty air of the clearing, and Clover watched as her vision went pink and her friends disappeared from view. Klondike, she had noticed, had run the opposite direction.
She frowned, furious and becoming increasingly more agitated, 'That damn, ing _bastard_ thinks that he can get away from us that easily? Well then, he _surely_ has another thing coming!'
"_Graaaaaaar_!" Clover plunged through the pink, straight in the direction of Klondike and practically flew across the clearing to her adversary on the other side. "You won't get away that easily you _ugly prick_!"

(Activating double move (80 feet). I should end up one space to Klondike's north. Then, assuming I get an attack of opportunity beyond my original move--in this case--I attack.)

Angry and pissed, Clover lashed out with her whip upon reaching Klondike, screaming rage and teenage angst, "_Playtime's over_!"






1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey's attack of opportunity.
> 
> Lacey tries to hit Klondike with the butt of her gun.
> 
> Attack
> 1d20+7 → [7,7] = (14)
> 
> Miss Chance
> 1d100 → [14] = (14)
> 
> 
> Low rolls are good on percent rolls. Lacey still misses though because her attack wasn't high enough.
> 
> She misses.




Koln steps closer to Ruby and Clover to protect them from Klondike. He produces his bloodthirsty firegun, opting to use it over his boomstick due to ammo. Letting all of his natural and supernatural senses guide the muzzle he feels something else inside of him. Something under his skin.. in his hand.. crawling in his fingertips and helping him angle the gun; it feels like someone is standing over him and guiding his hand. He thinks he hears a voice, a muttering, sounds like backwards raspy whispering which ends with a clear and familiar, "Kill for me..." and with that an invisible force squeezes Koln's fingers together, pulling the trigger with a loud *BANG* into the mist.

Shot in the dark
 1d20+8+1 → [17,8,1] = (26)
 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2318405/

Miss chance
 1d100 → [5] = (5)
 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2318408/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln steps closer to Ruby and Clover to protect them from Klondike. He produces his bloodthirsty firegun, opting to use it over his boomstick due to ammo. Letting all of his natural and supernatural senses guide the muzzle he feels something else inside of him. Something under his skin.. in his hand.. crawling in his fingertips and helping him angle the gun; it feels like someone is standing over him and guiding his hand. He thinks he hears a voice, a muttering, sounds like backwards raspy whispering which ends with a clear and familiar, "Kill for me..." and with that an invisible force squeezes Koln's fingers together, pulling the trigger with a loud *BANG* into the mist.
> 
> Shot in the dark
> 1d20+8+1 → [17,8,1] = (26)
> 
> Miss chance
> 1d100 → [5] = (5)




A bullet hits Klondike as he flees through the fog. He hisses as he dodges attacks from the others.

I'm just going to roll damage for you so we don't have to wait.

Koln's Damage
1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4) 
1d6+1 → [2,1] = (3) 


Klondike takes 3 damage (piercing) (4 absorbed) from Koln's attack of opportunity.

Lacey reloads her gun letting 2 cartridges fall out onto the ground and loading 2 new ones in. She then starts to look around nervously and swat at some invisible force. 

"Go away, not now! Leave me alone!" she says as she scoots across the clearing and hides behind a nearby tree. "That's right, you stay there!" she says pointing at the spot she was in before.

updated map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



izillama said:


> A hissing sound filled the dead, empty air of the clearing, and Clover watched as her vision went pink and her friends disappeared from view. Klondike, she had noticed, had run the opposite direction.
> She frowned, furious and becoming increasingly more agitated, 'That damn, ing _bastard_ thinks that he can get away from us that easily? Well then, he _surely_ has another thing coming!'
> "_Graaaaaaar_!" Clover plunged through the pink, straight in the direction of Klondike and practically flew across the clearing to her adversary on the other side. "You won't get away that easily you _ugly prick_!"
> 
> (Activating double move (80 feet). I should end up one space to Klondike's north. Then, assuming I get an attack of opportunity beyond my original move--in this case--I attack.)
> 
> Angry and pissed, Clover lashed out with her whip upon reaching Klondike, screaming rage and teenage angst, "_Playtime's over_!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1d20+6 → [12,6] = (18)




Seriously, can we please tone down the language of these posts. Every battle I feel like the language just becomes tasteless name calling. Other people probably read these boards so let's just tone it down a notch. I have no problem if you want to say stuff during your turn or whatever but let's try to keep it clean for the most part.

Clover's attack of opportunity misses. She moves across the clearing though and that is her turn because it was a double move.

here is what the map looks like. It is Koln's turn.


----------



## izillama

*Alysson/Clover pouts* I hate fighting in this game. Heaven forbid I make it interesting by role-playing >.<


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> *Alysson/Clover pouts* I hate fighting in this game. Heaven forbid I make it interesting by role-playing >.<




Upon successfully hitting Klondike Koln believes he hears a voice quietly laugh in the distance...

Koln cautiously walks over to the spot that Lacey just was and doesn't see anything, but to be on the safe side he gives a few stomps and kicks at the invisible... thing there that was tormenting Lacey. 

Koln advances with his firegun still out behind Clover, but she leaves him in her dust, "How in God's Name did she move so fast?" Koln does his best to keep up through the clearing, fearing for her safety. He has to keep her (un)alive so she can go to confession for her potty mouth.

That's it for my turn, just moving as close as possible to Klondike and Clover. From where I end up I don't think I even have a clear shot. Unless... hm, Koln can turn into a bat afterall and fly...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Upon successfully hitting Klondike Koln believes he hears a voice quietly laugh in the distance...
> 
> Koln cautiously walks over to the spot that Lacey just was and doesn't see anything, but to be on the safe side he gives a few stomps and kicks at the invisible... thing there that was tormenting Lacey.
> 
> Koln advances with his firegun still out behind Clover, but she leaves him in her dust, "How in God's Name did she move so fast?" Koln does his best to keep up through the clearing, fearing for her safety. He has to keep her (un)alive so she can go to confession for her potty mouth.
> 
> That's it for my turn, just moving as close as possible to Klondike and Clover. From where I end up I don't think I even have a clear shot. Unless... hm, Koln can turn into a bat afterall and fly...




I moved Koln as far as he could go really. He can't see Klondike around the tree.

Koln
[sblock]
You think you hear some kind of strange staticy sound when Lacey is yelling at whatever. You feel your gun pulse in your hand when the bullet hits Klondike.
[/sblock]

updated map. Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> I moved Koln as far as he could go really. He can't see Klondike around the tree.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You think you hear some kind of strange staticy sound when Lacey is yelling at whatever. You feel your gun pulse in your hand when the bullet hits Klondike.
> [/sblock]
> 
> updated map. Ruby's turn.



Smoke filled the woods everywhere before them. Koln and Clover disapeared from Ruby's sight instantaneously, making her a little fearful. She wasn't used to being handicapped in that fashion. Suddenly. Clover whooshes past her in a blink of an eye, leaving Ruby baffled. "Wow, I gotta get me some of that speed hehe," she giggled. "Alright I will get out of here somehow," she declared aloud. 

Ruby uses discipline Eyes of the Beast

Escape Artist
1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)
Roll Lookup
Forgot to bring my chara sheet to work today, so the skill stat might be more lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> Smoke filled the woods everywhere before them. Koln and Clover disapeared from Ruby's sight instantaneously, making her a little fearful. She wasn't used to being handicapped in that fashion. Suddenly. Clover whooshes past her in a blink of an eye, leaving Ruby baffled. "Wow, I gotta get me some of that speed hehe," she giggled. "Alright I will get out of here somehow," she declared aloud.
> 
> Ruby uses discipline Eyes of the Beast
> 
> Escape Artist
> 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Forgot to bring my chara sheet to work today, so the skill stat might be more lol




That is the right kind of plus but you don't really have to use escape artist for the smoke.

Ruby steps outside the smoke and she can see with her sharper senses that everyone seems to be crowding around a tree at the other end of the clearing.

Are you going to move as close as you can to them as well? Please let me know what space so I can move you properly.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> That is the right kind of plus but you don't really have to use escape artist for the smoke.
> 
> Ruby steps outside the smoke and she can see with her sharper senses that everyone seems to be crowding around a tree at the other end of the clearing.
> 
> Are you going to move as close as you can to them as well? Please let me know what space so I can move you properly.



"Ahah! found you!" Ruby growls as she finds her way out of the smoke.
Yes please mover her closer


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> "Ahah! found you!" Ruby growls as she finds her way out of the smoke.
> Yes please mover her closer




Ruby moves closer to the tree that Klondike is hiding behind.

map! Round 5!

Koln's Regeneration
2d4 → [2,4] = (6) 


Koln regenerates 6hp.

Klondike's Regeneration
2d4 → [4,4] = (8) 


Klondike regenerates 8hp.

Anyone else who I forgot who took damage last round can roll their 2d4.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

Klondike turns to Clover and says "First come, first serve!" He then slashes at her with the machete

Klondike's Attack
1d20+12 → [18,12] = (30) 


The Damage
1d8+10 → [5,10] = (15)

Klondike gives Clover a mighty slash with his machete and Clover can feel the supernatural energy behind the blow. Clover takes 15 damage (slashing) from Klondike's attack.
 


Klondike burns one bloodpoint to heal 10hp. 

He then takes a 5ft step back away from Clover. "Yes! The power! I should have made myself a vampire ages ago! It would have saved me from so many years of servitude to you scumbags!"

updated map. It's Lacey's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Klondike turns to Clover and says "First come, first serve!" He then slashes at her with the machete
> 
> Klondike's Attack
> 1d20+12 → [18,12] = (30)
> 
> 
> The Damage
> 1d8+10 → [5,10] = (15)
> 
> Klondike gives Clover a mighty slash with his machete and Clover can feel the supernatural energy behind the blow. Clover takes 15 damage (slashing) from Klondike's attack.
> 
> Klondike burns one bloodpoint to heal 10hp.
> 
> He then takes a 5ft step back away from Clover. "Yes! The power! I should have made myself a vampire ages ago! It would have saved me from so many years of servitude to you scumbags!"
> 
> updated map. It's Lacey's turn.




Lacey walks around the tree and fires her gun with both barrels at Klondike.

Lacey's Attack
1d20+11 → [9,11] = (20)

Klondike dodges the blast with blindingly fast reflexes.

updated map. Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln growls to himself as he hears Klondike attack Clover, "Agh... I need to hurry over there!" He exclaims and rushes in front of Clover as he quickly produces and fires his firegun at Klondike. "I will see you burn for hurting her!" 
As he fires he feels his hand tingle with a slight pain... "Agh... it feels like something burning is wiggling in my fingertips as I hold this gun...it feels like it wants to be bled out, I can feel it slithering around my bones, in my veins, and biting against the inside of my skin...Nevermind me, Clover are you ok?" 

Koln's attack
 1d20+8+1 → [20,8,1] = (29) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2319794/

Damage
 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)
 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2319797/
A second time because it's crit
 1d6+1 → [1,1] = (2) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2319798/

And extra burning damage from the gun for both shots?
 1d6 → [1] = (1)
 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2319799/
 1d6 → [4] = (4)


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2319800/


----------



## izillama

Clover pressed her lips together: clearly upset yet attempting to make light of the situation. She sounded braver than she felt, "Oh, yes, Koln. I only have a one foot gash through my arm and am now bleeding profusely. But I'm fine." She shot Klondike a dirty look as she drew back behind Koln and let him fight for her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln growls to himself as he hears Klondike attack Clover, "Agh... I need to hurry over there!" He exclaims and rushes in front of Clover as he quickly produces and fires his firegun at Klondike. "I will see you burn for hurting her!"
> As he fires he feels his hand tingle with a slight pain... "Agh... it feels like something burning is wiggling in my fingertips as I hold this gun...it feels like it wants to be bled out, I can feel it slithering around my bones, in my veins, and biting against the inside of my skin...Nevermind me, Clover are you ok?"
> 
> Koln's attack
> 1d20+8+1 → [20,8,1] = (29)
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)
> 
> And extra burning damage from the gun for both shots?
> 1d6 → [4] = (4)




No no, when it's a crit I draw a card from the crit deck. It doesn't mean you get 2 attack rolls. So I took your highest rolls and put them together and I drew a card.

I drew the card "Surprise Opening" which means the attack does double damage and you get a second attack at a -5 penalty.

Klondike stumbles around a little after taking a hard shot to the face. Klondike takes 10 damage (piercing)(4 absorbed) from the attack.

the map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby stops to think about what to do before springing on to Klondike. 'He keeps regenerating health like we do, so there has to be something that can cripple him a bit more frequently. She Bellow out into the woods for woodland creatures to come to her aid. Beckoning


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stops to think about what to do before springing on to Klondike. 'He keeps regenerating health like we do, so there has to be something that can cripple him a bit more frequently. She Bellow out into the woods for woodland creatures to come to her aid. Beckoning




Going to wait for Koln to make his second attack before moving on. So far I have Clover withdrawing on her turn, and Ruby using "Beckoning".


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Going to wait for Koln to make his second attack before moving on. So far I have Clover withdrawing on her turn, and Ruby using "Beckoning".




Koln fires a second time
Roll Lookup
 1d20+1+8-5 → [4,1,8,-5] = (8)




"Now that I have your attention Klondike, leave the young girl alone. You want to be a vampire so bad? You want to be damned, corrupt, and hunted by me? You got it, welcome to your new (un)life. Now you have a hunter standing in front of you who, with the power of God on his side, is determined to turn you into ash. What are you going to do about it? Well whatever you do make it good, I'm getting bored and wasting ammo." Koln taunts, wanting to draw his attention away from Clover whom is not as suited for combat as himself, Lacey, and Ruby.

"Come get some."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln fires a second time
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+1+8-5 → [4,1,8,-5] = (8)
> 
> "Now that I have your attention Klondike, leave the young girl alone. You want to be a vampire so bad? You want to be damned, corrupt, and hunted by me? You got it, welcome to your new (un)life. Now you have a hunter standing in front of you who, with the power of God on his side, is determined to turn you into ash. What are you going to do about it? Well whatever you do make it good, I'm getting bored and wasting ammo." Koln taunts, wanting to draw his attention away from Clover whom is not as suited for combat as himself, Lacey, and Ruby.
> 
> "Come get some."




Klondike dodges the second bullet with ease. Laughing he says "A hunter eh? Are you really that deluded? Let me know when God decides to help you because so far it is going to take a miracle for you to defeat me! Let the hunters come! They are nothing compared to the Sabbat elders I've had to deal with in the past!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Klondike dodges the second bullet with ease. Laughing he says "A hunter eh? Are you really that deluded? Let me know when God decides to help you because so far it is going to take a miracle for you to defeat me! Let the hunters come! They are nothing compared to the Sabbat elders I've had to deal with in the past!"




Clover draws back behind Koln. She'll spend 1 bloodpoint to activate Fortitude.

Lacey giggles and says "Ma Ma..."

updated map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby stops to think about what to do before springing on to Klondike. 'He keeps regenerating health like we do, so there has to be something that can cripple him a bit more frequently. She Bellow out into the woods for woodland creatures to come to her aid. Beckoning




Ruby's Call
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2320241/ 1d20 → [14] = (14) 


A small group of ravens come down from the trees above when Ruby calls them. They land about 10 feet away from her.

updated map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

Klondike takes a 5 foot step towards Koln. "To your death oh hunter!"

Klondike's Attack
1d20+12 → [16,12] = (28) 


Klondike Damage
1d8+10 → [2,10] = (12) 


Klondike takes another slice out of Koln. Koln takes 12 damage (slashing). I have him at 36.

updated map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

Lacey reloads her gun and takes a 5 foot step to line herself up with Klondike.

updated map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Klondike takes a 5 foot step towards Koln. "To your death oh hunter!"
> 
> Klondike's Attack
> 1d20+12 → [16,12] = (28)
> 
> 
> Klondike Damage
> 1d8+10 → [2,10] = (12)
> 
> 
> Klondike takes another slice out of Koln. Koln takes 12 damage (slashing). I have him at 36.
> 
> updated map




I'm confused if it's Clover's or Koln's turn.... if it is my turn see below, oh and how many bullets do I have left? If I got a lot remaining I think Koln's gonna switch to burst fire soon to put klondike bar away.

Koln giggles at Klondike's comment, "Hehehe, you silly person. I'm already at my death. Your line was supposed to be 'To your Damnation oh hunter!' then you slash at me like the limp-wristed heretic you are." Koln smiles and steps in front of Klondike. "Can you remember that, or should your master Lacey remind you.... or maybe I can just imprint it onto your chest in divine fire!" With that Koln fires his gun again at Klondike


Koln's attack
Roll Lookup
 1d20+1+8 → [19,1,8] = (28)

Damage


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2320708/

1d6+1 → [2,1] = (3) 


Burn damage
 1d6 → [6] = (6)
 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2320710/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> I'm confused if it's Clover's or Koln's turn.... if it is my turn see below, oh and how many bullets do I have left? If I got a lot remaining I think Koln's gonna switch to burst fire soon to put klondike bar away.
> 
> Koln giggles at Klondike's comment, "Hehehe, you silly person. I'm already at my death. Your line was supposed to be 'To your Damnation oh hunter!' then you slash at me like the limp-wristed heretic you are." Koln smiles and steps in front of Klondike. "Can you remember that, or should your master Lacey remind you.... or maybe I can just imprint it onto your chest in divine fire!" With that Koln fires his gun again at Klondike
> 
> Koln's attack
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+1+8 → [19,1,8] = (28)
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+1 → [2,1] = (3)
> 
> Burn damage
> 1d6 → [6] = (6)




It's Koln's turn. Then it's Clover's turn.

The bullet hits home leaving a burn mark on Klondike's chest. Klondike takes 5 damage (piercing)(4 absorbed).

Klondike says "Aha, my bad. I meant your FINAL DEATH!! We are all damned, or do you really think that God will still love you!" Klondike starts laughing maniacally.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> It's Koln's turn. Then it's Clover's turn.
> 
> The bullet hits home leaving a burn mark on Klondike's chest. Klondike takes 5 damage (piercing)(4 absorbed).
> 
> Klondike says "Aha, my bad. I meant your FINAL DEATH!! We are all damned, or do you really think that God will still love you!" Klondike starts laughing maniacally.




"I'm as good as damned, but not in Hell yet so... and yes, the lamb said Jesus loves me, He probably hates you though, and it does not matter, my xylophone-er Father loves me, same difference... how's your father doing?" Koln asks, taking this moment to distract Klondike.
"I really am interested, it is not often I get some face-time with my target before it stops talking." Koln replies sincerely, even lowering his gun for a moment and offering an ear, not literally, he's not that insane... yet.


----------



## izillama

Clover shot Lacey a dirty look for her comment. 'How dare she mock me? The fool is the cause for our current problem and she dare make fun of me for standing my ground? The nerve...'
Koln and Klondike were speaking. Some mundane, dramatic babble about God and salvation. Clover heard, but didn't listen. Taking a moment to inspect the damage done, she frowned down at her injured arm. Blood poured out of the wound freely. But she trusted that it would stop soon. Hoped. Besides, it was only her left arm, thank goodness.
And perfect.
"I really am interested, it is not often I get some face-time with my target before it stops talking."
'Fool, Koln. Talking down a dead man?'
Drawing a breath and readying her whip, she decided it was time to jump back into the battle. She suddenly sprung out from behind Koln, his body having perfectly masked her intentions to Klondike. She drew back her arm and smiled wickedly at Klondike, "Ok, ugly. The time for talk is over!

Whip!
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15) 




Damage
1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> "I'm as good as damned, but not in Hell yet so... and yes, the lamb said Jesus loves me, He probably hates you though, and it does not matter, my xylophone-er Father loves me, same difference... how's your father doing?" Koln asks, taking this moment to distract Klondike.
> "I really am interested, it is not often I get some face-time with my target before it stops talking." Koln replies sincerely, even lowering his gun for a moment and offering an ear, not literally, he's not that insane... yet.






izillama said:


> "I really am interested, it is not often I get some face-time with my target before it stops talking."
> 'Fool, Koln. Talking down a dead man?'
> Drawing a breath and readying her whip, she decided it was time to jump back into the battle. She suddenly sprung out from behind Koln, his body having perfectly masked her intentions to Klondike. She drew back her arm and smiled wickedly at Klondike, "Ok, ugly. The time for talk is over!
> 
> Whip!
> 1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15)
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)




Klondike dodges Clover's whip attack. He seems to ignore Koln's question but says in response "A funny thing this being we call God. You know, that lunatic Thaddeus would sacrifice all manner of animals in this very spot to appease his own gods. I say it's all the same . That is how I met him, praying to invisible beings and hoping they don't strike him down, how foolish!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

The ravens that Ruby summoned fly over to where Klondike is and start harassing him and pecking at him as he swats at them angrily.

Klondike gets an Attack of Opportunity on the swarm.

Klondike's Attack 
1d20+12 → [19,12] = (31) 


Damage
1d8+10 → [3,10] = (13) 


The raven swarm takes 3 damage (slashing)(10 absorbed).

The ravens are actually on Klondike's space even though I have them next to him. By the way, it's ruby's turn. And just so you know, I forget how many shots Koln has taken but we'll say 5. So he has to reload to do a burst.

updated map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby bolts around the right side the tree, following the ravens who were pecking the heck out of him. "I'll teach you for hurting my friends!" she wails at him.Activate feral claws if they withdrew at this time

1d20+12 → [11,12] = (23) 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2323822/
(added increased attack attributes for claws)

1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2323824/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby bolts around the right side the tree, following the ravens who were pecking the heck out of him. "I'll teach you for hurting my friends!" she wails at him.Activate feral claws if they withdrew at this time
> 
> 1d20+12 → [11,12] = (23)
> Roll Lookup
> (added increased attack attributes for claws)
> 
> 1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby slashes at Klondike with her claws.

Klondike takes 7 damage (slashing *aggravated*)(4 absorbed).

updated map.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

Beginning of the 7th round!

Clover Regeneration
2d4 → [2,2] = (4) 

Clover regenerates 4 damage. She's at 26 now.

Koln Regeneration
2d4 → [1,3] = (4)

Koln regenerates 4 damage. He's at 40 now.

Klondike Regeneration
2d4 → [1,2] = (3)

Klondike regenerates 3 damage.
 
The swarm of ravens peck at Klondike.

Damage
1d6 → [5] = (5)

Klondike takes 1 damage (swarm)(4 absorbed).

Klondike looks around him angrily and sees that he is being surrounded. He quickly tries to shove Lacey out of his way as she looks like a smaller target than Ruby.

Klondike is going to Bull Rush Lacey so she gets an attack of opportunity on him. Ruby also gets one because she is in reach of Klondike but her attack has a 25% chance of hitting Lacey.

Lacey tries to hit Klondike with the butt of her gun. Lacey burns one bloodpoint to buff her strength.

Lacey Attack of Opportunity
1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25) 

Lacey Catches him under the chin with the butt of her gun.

Damage
1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)

Klondike takes 5 damage (bashing)(4 absorbed).

Klondike Strength Check
1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)

Lacey Strength Check
1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19) 

Klondike shoves Lacey out of the way pushing her backwards 5 feet. He then moves into the fog next to the alter.

updated map.

Ruby can make her attack of opportunity on Klondike before he moves otherwise I will move to Lacey's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Beginning of the 7th round!
> 
> Clover Regeneration
> 2d4 → [2,2] = (4)
> 
> Clover regenerates 4 damage. She's at 26 now.
> 
> Koln Regeneration
> 2d4 → [1,3] = (4)
> 
> Koln regenerates 4 damage. He's at 40 now.
> 
> Klondike Regeneration
> 2d4 → [1,2] = (3)
> 
> Klondike regenerates 3 damage.
> 
> The swarm of ravens peck at Klondike.
> 
> Damage
> 1d6 → [5] = (5)
> 
> Klondike takes 1 damage (swarm)(4 absorbed).
> 
> Klondike looks around him angrily and sees that he is being surrounded. He quickly tries to shove Lacey out of his way as she looks like a smaller target than Ruby.
> 
> Klondike is going to Bull Rush Lacey so she gets an attack of opportunity on him. Ruby also gets one because she is in reach of Klondike but her attack has a 25% chance of hitting Lacey.
> 
> Lacey tries to hit Klondike with the butt of her gun. Lacey burns one bloodpoint to buff her strength.
> 
> Lacey Attack of Opportunity
> 1d20+8 → [17,8] = (25)
> 
> Lacey Catches him under the chin with the butt of her gun.
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)
> 
> Klondike takes 5 damage (bashing)(4 absorbed).
> 
> Klondike Strength Check
> 1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)
> 
> Lacey Strength Check
> 1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
> 
> Klondike shoves Lacey out of the way pushing her backwards 5 feet. He then moves into the fog next to the alter.
> 
> updated map.
> 
> Ruby can make her attack of opportunity on Klondike before he moves otherwise I will move to Lacey's turn.



I'll gamble
Ruby tries to catch Klondike with another swipe before he takes off.

1d20+12 → [5,12] = (17)
Roll Lookup

1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> I'll gamble
> Ruby tries to catch Klondike with another swipe before he takes off.
> 
> 1d20+12 → [5,12] = (17)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
> Roll Lookup




Chance To Hit Ally (25%)
1d100 → [87] = (87) 


The attack doesn't hit Lacey but it doesn't hit Klondike either...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Klondike Strength Check
> 1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)
> 
> Lacey Strength Check
> 1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19)
> 
> Klondike shoves Lacey out of the way pushing her backwards 5 feet. He then moves into the fog next to the alter.
> 
> updated map.
> 
> Ruby can make her attack of opportunity on Klondike before he moves otherwise I will move to Lacey's turn.




Lacey looks angry about being pushed aside like that. She moves over to the alter muttering angrily to herself. She points her gun up where she thinks Klondike's head will be, based on his figure in the smoke, and fires.

Lacey burns 1 bloodpoint to buff her DEX. -4 Strength and +4 Dexterity.

Called Shot (Head)
1d20+13-10  → [19,13,-10] = (22) 

Miss Chance
1d100 → [27] = (27)

Damage
2d6 → [2,4] = (6) 
2d6 → [2,3] = (5) 

Because he takes critical damage from that, Klondike takes 18 damage (balistic)(4 absorbed) from Lacey's blast.

You all hear Klondike yell in anger "GAHHHH!!! You'll pay for that you bitch!"

updated map

Just so you know, I would normally never let someone do a called shot when the target has concealment but this has a plot significance. It's Clover's turn next.


----------



## izillama

Shouldn't it be Koln's turn now? If not, I pass/forfeit/hold my turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Shouldn't it be Koln's turn now? If not, I pass/forfeit/hold my turn.




According to the list Clover is supposed to go after Klondike but I guess I messed that up somewhere 

After Clover it would be Koln then Ruby.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> According to the list Clover is supposed to go after Klondike but I guess I messed that up somewhere
> 
> After Clover it would be Koln then Ruby.




Koln moves forward (30ft), letting an empty magazine fall to the ground and sliding a fresh one into the bloodthirsty firegun. "Hurry up and die, you sub-vampiric ghoul. I have REAL vampires to hunt when I'm done, ones that are not a waste of ammo..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln moves forward (30ft), letting an empty magazine fall to the ground and sliding a fresh one into the bloodthirsty firegun. "Hurry up and die, you sub-vampiric ghoul. I have REAL vampires to hunt when I'm done, ones that are not a waste of ammo..."




Koln moves and the Ravens fly over to where Klondike is and try pecking at him again. They seem to be having a harder time though with all the smoke in the air.

updated map

It's Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln moves and the Ravens fly over to where Klondike is and try pecking at him again. They seem to be having a harder time though with all the smoke in the air.
> 
> updated map
> 
> It's Ruby's turn.



Ruby advances 30 feet towards Klondike and stops to observe the hidden Klondike.
"Maybe I can help you find him!" she calls out to Lacey.
Seeing if I can assist with her shooting by finding him?
Eyes of the Beast

Search Check to find Klondike in the fog
1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2325586/
Don't have updated sheet with me so I am using current skill points


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby advances 30 feet towards Klondike and stops to observe the hidden Klondike.
> "Maybe I can help you find him!" she calls out to Lacey.
> Seeing if I can assist with her shooting by finding him?
> Eyes of the Beast
> 
> Search Check to find Klondike in the fog
> 1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)
> Roll Lookup
> Don't have updated sheet with me so I am using current skill points




30 feet would only bring you right behind Koln. The attack happened anyway so there's no need to assist. You can use Eyes of the Beast when you attack to help see him but you won't be close enough this turn. You could always use a double move this turn and move 60 feet but you won't be able to attack.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ok then, Ruby will advance another 30 feet and end her turn


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ok then, Ruby will advance another 30 feet and end her turn




I moved the Ruby. The ravens move onto Klondike's space so I took them off for now.

updated map


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*

Round 8!

Koln Regeneration
2d4 → [1,3] = (4)
Koln regenerates 4 hp.
 
Clover Regeneration
2d4 → [2,1] = (3)
Clover regenerates 3 hp.
 
Klondike Regeneration
2d4 → [1,1] = (2) 

Klondike regenerates 2 hp.

I don't have the sheets on this computer so you guys do the math 

The ravens peck at Klondike some more.

Swarm Damage
1d6 → [5] = (5)

Klondike takes 1 damage (swarm)(4 absorbed).



Klondike steps out of the smoke. His face is even more deformed now with bleeding pellet wounds scattered all over. The wounds are closing but still look painful.

He grabs Lacey by the neck and lifts her off the ground. She drops the shotgun and Klondike puts his foot on it.

Grapple Check
1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22) 

Lacey's Opposing Check 
1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20) 

"You will pay for that you bitch! I think it's time to sacrifice YOU to Thaddeus's bloodthirsty gods!"

updated map

Klondike pulled Lacey into his space so technically they share a space right now.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Klondike steps out of the smoke. His face is even more deformed now with bleeding pellet wounds scattered all over. The wounds are closing but still look painful.
> 
> He grabs Lacey by the neck and lifts her off the ground. She drops the shotgun and Klondike puts his foot on it.
> 
> Grapple Check
> 1d20+12 → [10,12] = (22)
> 
> Lacey's Opposing Check
> 1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)
> 
> "You will pay for that you bitch! I think it's time to sacrifice YOU to Thaddeus's bloodthirsty gods!"
> 
> updated map
> 
> Klondike pulled Lacey into his space so technically they share a space right now.




Lacey struggles in Klondike's grasp trying to free herself.

Lacey Grapple Check
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24) 


Klondike's Opposing Check
1d20+12 → [15,12] = (27)

Klondike manages to keep his grip on Lacey's neck but she's putting up quite a struggle. 

Klondike uses 1 Willpower point to act out of turn. He slams Lacey down onto the alter. She groans as her body crashes into the stone, cracking it a little.

Slam Damage
2d8+10 → [6,5,10] = (21)

Lacey takes a whopping 21 damage from the slam attack.

Klondike says "Time to die!" As he raises up his machete.

It's Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

Damn... my turn... 

'Well, I may be at odds with her sense of fashion and lack of control over her servants, but I certainly don't want to see her get _hurt_.'
Seeing Lacey in trouble, Clover could sympathize with the girl. She herself had been in similar predicaments enough times to know how much they sucked. But still, she was so far away! How in the world could she help in time?
Not seeing any other option, she ran. Bolting further towards the action (40 foot move, btw), Clover skidded to a halt and drew the handgun up, aiming it at the monster that was Klondike. Even if she didn't hit him--she was _sure_, at least, that it wouldn't hurt him!--she hoped to distract him long enough to give Koln and Ruby some acting time!
She pulled the trigger.

Shooting gun (no skill, no bonuses?) 
1d20 → [16] = (16)

(if this even damages him, could someone remind me what dice to use?)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



izillama said:


> Damn... my turn...
> 
> 'Well, I may be at odds with her sense of fashion and lack of control over her servants, but I certainly don't want to see her get _hurt_.'
> Seeing Lacey in trouble, Clover could sympathize with the girl. She herself had been in similar predicaments enough times to know how much they sucked. But still, she was so far away! How in the world could she help in time?
> Not seeing any other option, she ran. Bolting further towards the action (40 foot move, btw), Clover skidded to a halt and drew the handgun up, aiming it at the monster that was Klondike. Even if she didn't hit him--she was _sure_, at least, that it wouldn't hurt him!--she hoped to distract him long enough to give Koln and Ruby some acting time!
> She pulled the trigger.
> 
> Shooting gun (no skill, no bonuses?)
> 1d20 → [16] = (16)
> 
> (if this even damages him, could someone remind me what dice to use?)




Clover gets a +8 with ranged weapons (normally I would impose a -4 penalty because she is unskilled but I'll forget about it for now, beginners luck!) 

So Clover's roll would be 16 + 8 = 24 which would hit!

Damage
 2d4 → [4,3] = (7) 




Clover fires the gun and it hits Klondike right under his arm in his side. He looks over surprised as if he forgot everyone else was there. He brings his machete back down to a fighting stance. "Well, it looks like I forgot the rest of the party. Don't worry, I'll get to you too."

Klondike takes 3 damage (piercing) (4 absorbed) from the .38 pistol.

updated map. It's Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover fires the gun and it hits Klondike right under his arm in his side. He looks over surprised as if he forgot everyone else was there. He brings his machete back down to a fighting stance. "Well, it looks like I forgot the rest of the party. Don't worry, I'll get to you too."
> 
> Klondike takes 3 damage (piercing) (4 absorbed) from the .38 pistol.
> 
> updated map. It's Koln's turn.




Koln steps in front of Clover, mentioning to her, "Nice shot, the Lord rightly guided your hand there. As He will for me. Soon this villain will be ash."
With that Koln opens up a burst of fire at Klondike

Koln fires! (burst fire)
 1d20+1+8-4 → [20,1,8,-4] = (25) (YAY crit!) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326386/

Damage, +2 dice of damage for the burst
Roll Lookup
 1d6+1, 1d6+1, 1d6+1 → ([2, 1], [6, 1], [3, 1])

Burn damage 
 1d6 → [4] = (4)                 
 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326392/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln steps in front of Clover, mentioning to her, "Nice shot, the Lord rightly guided your hand there. As He will for me. Soon this villain will be ash."
> With that Koln opens up a burst of fire at Klondike
> 
> Koln fires! (burst fire)
> 1d20+1+8-4 → [20,1,8,-4] = (25) (YAY crit!)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326386/
> 
> Damage, +2 dice of damage for the burst
> Roll Lookup
> 1d6+1, 1d6+1, 1d6+1 → ([2, 1], [6, 1], [3, 1])
> 
> Burn damage
> 1d6 → [4] = (4)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2326392/




I'm not even going to draw a card, the damage will certainly kill him.

The barage of bullets hits riddles Klondike full of bullet holes.

Klondike takes 14 damage (piercing)(4 absorbed).

He drops the machete on the ground and says "Hah! You think that is enough to kill me!?" before falling on the ground lifeless. Lacey slowly gets up off the alter groaning as she does and hops to the ground. She picks up the machete and in one quick stroke, brings it down on Klondike's neck severing the head from the body. 

The body quickly turns to ash along with the head leaving only Klondike's clothes. Lacey looks at everyone and says "What would you do for a Klondike bar? I'm sorry you had to go through this. I was hoping I could save him but he wouldn't listen. I couldn't turn such a power hungry man into a vampire." She then puts her hand to her head "Ow, my head hurts, anyone got any aspirin?"

Lacey uses 1 bloodpoint to heal 10hp. 

You all get the Achievement: What Would You Do For a Klondike Bar? (worth 5xp)


----------



## izillama

Stoic, Clover watched as Klondike's battered body turned to dust, blowing away alarmingly quick with the nighttime wind. Only his clothes remained: A crumpled mess in the shape of the man that was once there. At this, she experienced a fleeting moment of panic. _All_ of them could meet this same fate. _All_ of them were just as vulnerable. She caught a momentary glimpse of imagination: Her own body dissolving away in nothingness, leaving nothing but the clothes on her back behind.
She shook it off, doing her best to pretend she couldn't see. She heard Lacey talking, "Ow, my head hurts, anyone got any aspirin?" 
Almost instinctively, she dug into her pocketbook for her often-used bottle. Taking it out, she suddenly thought it odd that a vampire would ask for aspirin. Would it even work? But, shrugging, she still handed it over to the girl, knowing what it felt like to have a pain your head that wouldn't go away.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Stoic, Clover watched as Klondike's battered body turned to dust, blowing away alarmingly quick with the nighttime wind. Only his clothes remained: A crumpled mess in the shape of the man that was once there. At this, she experienced a fleeting moment of panic. _All_ of them could meet this same fate. _All_ of them were just as vulnerable. She caught a momentary glimpse of imagination: Her own body dissolving away in nothingness, leaving nothing but the clothes on her back behind.
> She shook it off, doing her best to pretend she couldn't see. She heard Lacey talking, "Ow, my head hurts, anyone got any aspirin?"
> Almost instinctively, she dug into her pocketbook for her often-used bottle. Taking it out, she suddenly thought it odd that a vampire would ask for aspirin. Would it even work? But, shrugging, she still handed it over to the girl, knowing what it felt like to have a pain your head that wouldn't go away.



Ruby clenched her fists as she saw Klondike turn to ash and float away in pieces. "So that's how it will be one day.." she said solemnly. She felt a little relief in knowing that he won't harm any more innocents, but something still unnerved her. "Those were probably the serums that I have feared, the ones that have transformed you two.." she said while gritting her teeth in frustration. "The professor could have needed them," she said with her head down. 
  She then tried to think more positive. "Well, at least they are not in the hands of that Thaddeous guy," she said while slowly cracking a smile. She chuckled as Clover handed Lacey some asprin, she was glad they all were alright. She headed over towards the stone alter an briefly looked around. "What kind of a place is this anyway?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby clenched her fists as she saw Klondike turn to ash and float away in pieces. "So that's how it will be one day.." she said solemnly. She felt a little relief in knowing that he won't harm any more innocents, but something still unnerved her. "Those were probably the serums that I have feared, the ones that have transformed you two.." she said while gritting her teeth in frustration. "The professor could have needed them," she said with her head down.
> She then tried to think more positive. "Well, at least they are not in the hands of that Thaddeous guy," she said while slowly cracking a smile. She chuckled as Clover handed Lacey some asprin, she was glad they all were alright. She headed over towards the stone alter an briefly looked around. "What kind of a place is this anyway?"




Lacey takes the pills from Clover and looks at them carefully. She shrugs and swallows 2 of them and stands there quietly for a moment before saying "You know, I don't feel any better....in fact...will you excuse me for a minute?" She then bolts off into the woods and you can hear her coughing something up.

Ruby
[sblock]
There is nothing really special about the stone alter, upon closer inspection you notice some animal bones littered around it, most of them look to have belonged to possibly deer. There are some feint brown stains on the stone as well which look old. The 2 empty vials still sit on the alter, when you pick them up you see that they are labeled. One says "V. Jones" on it and the other says "M. Jackson".
[/sblock]

Lacey comes back out of the woods and looks over Ruby's shoulder as she inspects the vials. "What do you think those labels mean? M. Jackson? Like...Michael Jackson? Was the mad scientist trying to create Michael Jackson vampires!?" Lacey says looking around nervously.


----------



## Strider_Koln

After watching Klondike turn to Ash, Koln holsters his weapon, "Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun."



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey comes back out of the woods and looks over Ruby's shoulder as she inspects the vials. "What do you think those labels mean? M. Jackson? Like...Michael Jackson? Was the mad scientist trying to create Michael Jackson vampires!?" Lacey says looking around nervously.




Koln approaches the vials, "Michael Jackson? Oh I heard about him! The King of Pop! He did the thriller! I know I speak for all of us when I say 'God help us all if he's our next target.' So what time is it?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> After watching Klondike turn to Ash, Koln holsters his weapon, "Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun."
> 
> Koln approaches the vials, "Michael Jackson? Oh I heard about him! The King of Pop! He did the thriller! I know I speak for all of us when I say 'God help us all if he's our next target.' So what time is it?"




Lacey says "Yes, let's hope not!" and puts her hand by her crotch and goes "OW!!" She takes out her cell phone and looks at the time. "It's almost 2AM, I better get you kids to bed."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey says "Yes, let's hope not!" and puts her hand by her crotch and goes "OW!!" She takes out her cell phone and looks at the time. "It's almost 2AM, I better get you kids to bed."



Ruby cocked her head to one side "King of Pop?" She then shrugged and scooped up the vials. "Better hang onto these just in case, hopefully there is some tiny residue that can be observed," she said while examining them. She looked up at the sky and frowned. "Yes we better get going soon or we will be dust.."
She playfully gave Koln a slap on the back. "That was some shootin' there, those weapons are amazing Koln," she said with a  smile.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby cocked her head to one side "King of Pop?" She then shrugged and scooped up the vials. "Better hang onto these just in case, hopefully there is some tiny residue that can be observed," she said while examining them. She looked up at the sky and frowned. "Yes we better get going soon or we will be dust.."
> She playfully gave Koln a slap on the back. "That was some shootin' there, those weapons are amazing Koln," she said with a  smile.




Lacey scoops her shotgun off the ground and says "I'll be waiting in the truck when you're ready...Freddy." She walks back down the trail from the clearing to the road.


----------



## izillama

Clover watched Lacey walk away, then filled the silence with a hesitant, "Um... there's something wrong with that girl..."
She shook her head, looking sideways at Koln, "By the way, Koln had a couple of weapons on him, right? Think we should take them?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby cocked her head to one side "King of Pop?" She then shrugged and scooped up the vials. "Better hang onto these just in case, hopefully there is some tiny residue that can be observed," she said while examining them. She looked up at the sky and frowned. "Yes we better get going soon or we will be dust.."
> She playfully gave Koln a slap on the back. "That was some shootin' there, those weapons are amazing Koln," she said with a  smile.




Koln smiles and holsters his gun, "Thanks, but it was the Lord I credit with this victory... Him and Clover who got in a perfect shot that stunned him long enough for me to fill him full of lead and fire. I only wish that Klondike wasn't so... bullet-absorbent, I used so much ammunition! I need every bullet and shell I can get to take down Thaddeus."



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey scoops her shotgun off the ground and says "I'll be waiting in the truck when you're ready...Freddy." She walks back down the trail from the clearing to the road.




"Freddy...? Who? Where?" Koln blinks, looking both ways and over his shoulder, taking out his gun again. 



izillama said:


> Clover watched Lacey walk away, then filled the silence with a hesitant, "Um... there's something wrong with that girl..."
> She shook her head, looking sideways at Koln, "By the way, Koln had a couple of weapons on him, right? Think we should take them?"




"I don't know, I think she's made perfect sense so far. We shall rest happily tonight girls, Klondike was just one vampire, one of many..." Koln sighs and puts his gun back in its holster and picks his boomstick from off the ground. 
"Klondike did have a machete... I think Lacey wants it though. We do need something sharp that can easily cut flesh, like a sword or even a chainsaw..." Koln takes a moment to think about how awesome it would be if his hand was a chainsaw, even looking at it funny, as he walks over to the ash  formerly known as Klondike.

Did Klondike leave behind anything of interest? If not, Koln will shrug and walk back to the truck.


"I call shotgun!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles and holsters his gun, "Thanks, but it was the Lord I credit with this victory... Him and Clover who got in a perfect shot that stunned him long enough for me to fill him full of lead and fire. I only wish that Klondike wasn't so... bullet-absorbent, I used so much ammunition! I need every bullet and shell I can get to take down Thaddeus."
> 
> "Freddy...? Who? Where?" Koln blinks, looking both ways and over his shoulder, taking out his gun again.
> 
> "I don't know, I think she's made perfect sense so far. We shall rest happily tonight girls, Klondike was just one vampire, one of many..." Koln sighs and puts his gun back in its holster and picks his boomstick from off the ground.
> "Klondike did have a machete... I think Lacey wants it though. We do need something sharp that can easily cut flesh, like a sword or even a chainsaw..." Koln takes a moment to think about how awesome it would be if his hand was a chainsaw, even looking at it funny, as he walks over to the ash  formerly known as Klondike.
> 
> Did Klondike leave behind anything of interest? If not, Koln will shrug and walk back to the truck.
> 
> "I call shotgun!"




Looking through Klondike's belongings you find the following:


A Flack Jacket
1 Smoke Bomb
There's a pistol (Desert Eagle) that he left on the ground
Ammo for the pistol (3 full magazines)
$200 in used bills
Lacey took the machete with her and Ruby has the 2 vials.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Looking through Klondike's belongings you find the following:
> 
> 
> A Flack Jacket
> 1 Smoke Bomb
> There's a pistol (Desert Eagle) that he left on the ground
> Ammo for the pistol (3 full magazines)
> $200 in used bills
> Lacey took the machete with her and Ruby has the 2 vials.




Koln looks at the goodies with a grin on his face. "Very nice, an Eagle! I already have an adequate boomstick and this firegun. I also have my s&w as a backup, so as much as I'd like it I really don't need one. I think you should have it Clover. Now it is a really big gun, and makes a really really loud noise when fired, I would be hesitant to give this to any ordinary girl your age. But you're different... I will show you how to field strip and clean it sometime later. Remember, a shiny gun is a happy gun! Sparkley guns for the removal of sparkley vampires! Hehehehe....
I also want you to have the smoke grenade Clover. I can show you how to use it if you want, it's pretty simple. I'd take it but with my... condition I will probably end up wasting it during one of my little 'fits.' Take the money too Clover, I currently lack a wallet.
The coat I think you should have Ruby, since you seem to like to get close and personal with your attacks so I see you taking the most damage."


----------



## izillama

Clover shrugged, "Well, I guess I won't mind a better pistol. I mean, I didn't really _like_ using a handgun. It's loud! And I'm not a very good shot. But at least I can hit things from a distance." She smiled sheepishly, recalling how her first shot had landed in the dust. 
Then, she turned to Ruby, "As for the money, I honestly have no use for it. Why don't you take it, Ruby? Oh well, I guess this is silly to be talking about right now anyway. We should take it all and divvy it up when we get back. I don't really like leaving that Lacey girl alone in her truck, anyway. It doesn't seem... _safe_."
With a last look at what was Klondike, she began to walk back towards the road now, motioning for Koln and Ruby to follow.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> The coat I think you should have Ruby, since you seem to like to get close and personal with your attacks so I see you taking the most damage."



Ruby looks at the strange heavy looking jacket and accepts it with a smile. "Alright, this way I can fight them off much longer yays! Erhemm, as long as I can improve the accuracy of these new claws at least," she says as she examines her hands and feigns a sigh.



> "As for the money, I honestly have no use for it. Why don't you take it, Ruby?



 Her face lights up immediately. "Gee thank you Clover, I've never had so much money before, this would be most helpful," Ruby says in delight. She stuffs the money in her handbag gingerly as if it might also turn to ash and float away. 
She then nods and follows Clover to the truck where Lacey awaits, keeping the jacket close to her chest.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln hops in the passenger seat next to Lacey, buckling himself in. "I'm sorry about your ghoul Klondike. However I doubt you'll listen to me if I ask you not to replace him. These are very dark times and unfortunately I cannot stop you from going out and ruining someone else's soul. Just ask yourself, what is it the conspiracy wants you to do, and then ask if you are acting truly of your own will or according to what _they _want you to do. When you're tired of dancing the timeless dance of pleasure and blood, find me and I can make it stop. Don't take it too personally... it is something I have offered all of my friends lately, I am starting to sound like a broken record actually."

Koln sighs and shifts in his seat, laying his shotgun across his lap and gently petting Socrates whom pokes out curiously from his shirt pocket. "That's right Socrates, I made my gun more than happy tonight I think..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Ancient Alter*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hops in the passenger seat next to Lacey, buckling himself in. "I'm sorry about your ghoul Klondike. However I doubt you'll listen to me if I ask you not to replace him. These are very dark times and unfortunately I cannot stop you from going out and ruining someone else's soul. Just ask yourself, what is it the conspiracy wants you to do, and then ask if you are acting truly of your own will or according to what _they _want you to do. When you're tired of dancing the timeless dance of pleasure and blood, find me and I can make it stop. Don't take it too personally... it is something I have offered all of my friends lately, I am starting to sound like a broken record actually."




When you get back to the truck you find Lacey sitting in the back looking up at the sky. She has some kind of notebook in her lap that she's jotting down notes in. When she notices you she puts it away and hops into the truck. Koln gets in next to her in the front. He says "I'm sorry about your ghoul Klondike. However I doubt you'll listen to me if I ask you not to replace him. These are very dark times and unfortunately I cannot stop you from going out and ruining someone else's soul. Just ask yourself, what is it the conspiracy wants you to do, and then ask if you are acting truly of your own will or according to what _they _want you to do. When you're tired of dancing the timeless dance of pleasure and blood, find me and I can make it stop. Don't take it too personally... it is something I have offered all of my friends lately, I am starting to sound like a broken record actually."

Lacey responds "Our role is not to question why but to do or die." 

As she starts the engine she says "Klondike wasn't actually my ghoul, I'm afraid his life was messed up long before me. Let me tell you a little about him as we drive. Where am I dropping you kids off again?" (Going to assume that Clover can tell Lacey where the school is.) "From what he told me, Klondike used to be the ghoul of some crotchety old vampire some few hundred years ago. He liked being a ghoul but he hated doing all the nasty things that crotchety old vampires like to do. Anyways, this vampire got himself killed and Klondike fled to America from England. A lot of other stuff happened but i wasn't really paying attention and those damned people in my head were talking to loudly! I told them to be quiet and we got to the part where Klondike met Thaddeus. I guess he figured Thaddeus could help him as he said that Thaddeus had a similar sob story. He didn't let Thaddeus make him his slave either and ran away soon after Thaddeus got Edward to kill that scientist. I found him soon after and he was nice enough to let me stay at his house. Now why is this important? I don't know, but Ruby did say something about Thaddeus not having any of the serums...if Klondike had them...maybe that was only _some_ of them..." Lacey stares off at the road as you start to recognize the scenery outside and see that you are not far from the school.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Thaddeus got Edward to kill that scientist.



"Bells begun to ring in Ruby's head at that moment. "What do you mean by Thaddeous making Edward kill a scientist? Was that scientist Jacob Prestor?" she said as her eyebrows shot up. 



> Ruby did say something about Thaddeus not having any of the serums...if Klondike had them...maybe that was only some of them...



"Argh, maybe he is trying to make a whole hoard of vampire and ghouls slaves to his every whim. And with the cure possibly in existence, it threatens that power... Grrr it's like the war of vampire population.." Ruby growled in despair. She leans her head back against the seat rest and tilts her head towards the window idly watching the telephone poles fly by. The more they all found out about the mystery, the more it seemed like they were walking straight into doomsday.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Bells begun to ring in Ruby's head at that moment. "What do you mean by Thaddeous making Edward kill a scientist? Was that scientist Jacob Prestor?" she said as her eyebrows shot up.
> 
> "Argh, maybe he is trying to make a whole hoard of vampire and ghouls slaves to his every whim. And with the cure possibly in existence, it threatens that power... Grrr it's like the war of vampire population.." Ruby growled in despair. She leans her head back against the seat rest and tilts her head towards the window idly watching the telephone poles fly by. The more they all found out about the mystery, the more it seemed like they were walking straight into doomsday.




Lacey says "Why yes....I do think Klondike said Prestor or Pastuer...or maybe even Pasture.....something like that!"

Lacey pulls the truck up to the curb near the bus stop in front of the school. "Doomsday is upon us yes. Now this looks like your stop. I'm going to go back to Klondike's house and collect myself...all by myself apparently *sigh*. Well, unless the end of the world happens tomorrow, I'm sure I'll be seeing you all sometime soon!"


----------



## izillama

"Doomsday is upon us yes. Now this looks like your stop. I'm going to go back to Klondike's house and collect myself...all by myself apparently *sigh*. Well, unless the end of the world happens tomorrow, I'm sure I'll be seeing you all sometime soon!"
Clover smiled wryly, clearly sarcastic, "Oh, lucky us!" Then, she joined Koln and Ruby in waving the girl off as she drove away, leaving them on the side of the road. 
After a moment, Clover shook her head, "Really, I just don't get good... _vibes_ off of her. Nothing bad. Just... _weird_." 
She sighed as they began to walk. It was late at this point, and Clover was disappointed that she wouldn't be able to see Mindy until the next night (Which we as the players know doesn't happen!)
Halfway to the dorm, Clover suddenly stopped dead and turned to Ruby, remembering something from the truck ride. Since she had been wedged in such tight quarters (presumably in between Ruby and the window) she hadn't spoken up at the time. But now...
She gave Ruby an odd look, unable to help screwing up her face as though she had just seen a two-headed cow, "Um... Ruby? Question. You know, you _did_ know that Edward killed Prestor, right? I mean... he _told_ us that. Why were you so surprised when Lacey mentioned it?" She began to worry, wondering if Ruby's memory loss was linked to her specific clan type or whether the girl was just extremely forgetful. 
While Ruby pondered that, Clover also turned to Koln, sympathetic yet firm, "And _you_. Koln? When you heard the name Thaddeus tonight... it seemed like you recognized it from something. Are you sure you can't remember? Anything at all?"
She hated pushing the mental capacities of her friends, but it was a necessary evil nonetheless. The more they knew, and the more they remembered, the better chance they had of surviving this crazy new afterlife of theirs with their sanity (and physical beings) intact!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> "Doomsday is upon us yes. Now this looks like your stop. I'm going to go back to Klondike's house and collect myself...all by myself apparently *sigh*. Well, unless the end of the world happens tomorrow, I'm sure I'll be seeing you all sometime soon!"
> Clover smiled wryly, clearly sarcastic, "Oh, lucky us!" Then, she joined Koln and Ruby in waving the girl off as she drove away, leaving them on the side of the road.
> After a moment, Clover shook her head, "Really, I just don't get good... _vibes_ off of her. Nothing bad. Just... _weird_."
> She sighed as they began to walk. It was late at this point, and Clover was disappointed that she wouldn't be able to see Mindy until the next night (Which we as the players know doesn't happen!)
> Halfway to the dorm, Clover suddenly stopped dead and turned to Ruby, remembering something from the truck ride. Since she had been wedged in such tight quarters (presumably in between Ruby and the window) she hadn't spoken up at the time. But now...
> She gave Ruby an odd look, unable to help screwing up her face as though she had just seen a two-headed cow, "Um... Ruby? Question. You know, you _did_ know that Edward killed Prestor, right? I mean... he _told_ us that. Why were you so surprised when Lacey mentioned it?" She began to worry, wondering if Ruby's memory loss was linked to her specific clan type or whether the girl was just extremely forgetful.
> While Ruby pondered that, Clover also turned to Koln, sympathetic yet firm, "And _you_. Koln? When you heard the name Thaddeus tonight... it seemed like you recognized it from something. Are you sure you can't remember? Anything at all?"
> She hated pushing the mental capacities of her friends, but it was a necessary evil nonetheless. The more they knew, and the more they remembered, the better chance they had of surviving this crazy new afterlife of theirs with their sanity (and physical beings) intact!




Koln and Ruby ponder the plot of their predicament while Clover leads them to her dorm room. All is quiet on campus as it is a Tuesday night and a fairly cold one at that, you can see the dew freezing on the blades of grass that makes up the Quad. The group reaches Clover's room at around 3AM.

You guys can do any idle roleplaying you like but if nothing happens in 24 hours I'm going to just post the next night which is the adventure with the goth and Twilight kids and then move us to the following night.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> While Ruby pondered that, Clover also turned to Koln, sympathetic yet firm, "And _you_. Koln? When you heard the name Thaddeus tonight... it seemed like you recognized it from something. Are you sure you can't remember? Anything at all?"
> She hated pushing the mental capacities of her friends, but it was a necessary evil nonetheless. The more they knew, and the more they remembered, the better chance they had of surviving this crazy new afterlife of theirs with their sanity (and physical beings) intact!




Koln appears pained as he struggles to remember, grabbing his head and pushing his fingernails into his face so deeply they leave marks "Agh... I'm trying, I really am, but everything.... I cannot explain it too well, my memory. You know how you cannot look directly into the sun, just around it? The events immediately before, during, and after that night is like the sun, if I try to look at them, it really really hurts. What I can make out... what is terrible is what I do see, it makes no sense whatsoever! I do not know why Clover, but when I hear 'Thaddeus' and think on the name, I think 'Enemy,' as if it could be no other way. So... ow... I assume my business in Denver was somehow connected with Thaddeus, but I'm not sure how."

"I hate Edward... I hate Tony... hell I even hate Lacey, your television man, mr. tumnus... since turning I hate so much more, some priest right? It is a weak moment for me... but I really hate everyone but you, Ruby and Socrates. I want everyone to just go away sometimes... then it will stop bleeding you know, an existence without contact... without need for memory... sounds like heaven! God be praised for the miracle that is 'Forgetfulness!' Like how He in His mercy forgot all of us.... But for some reason, despite never meeting him, I hate Thaddeus most of all, and I cannot forget him. In my most tortured and unrealistic nightmares there's always a voice reminding me, 'Remember to slay Thaddeus.' Again, I'm sorry Clover I cannot provide you with more... it just hurts too much."

Koln sighs and lays down on the floor. "Speaking of Thaddeus and what needs to be done. We should probably purchase a universal cleaning kit for our firearms. They're pretty inexpensive too, around $60. Remember Clover, a Godliness is next to Cleanliness, a clean gun is a happy gun, and a happy gun is an unhappy Thaddeus."


----------



## izillama

Clover sank down onto her bed, hearing her springs squeak as she listened to Koln speaking up from the floor. Ruby sat down next to her, and the girls seemed to share a collective moment of pity for the priest. 
She was sobered by his words, and she didn't even attempt to look more upbeat than she felt. Her shoulders heaved ever so slightly, indicating momentary distress, "I know, Koln. There's a lot of... _pain_ associated with thinking about the past. I'm sorry for putting you and Ruby through this. Hell. I _have_ all of my memories. Every single one of them. I see them clear as day in my mind's eye. But isn't that just as painful? Even if you two can forget, I can _remember_. And the memory of what I've left behind... of what I'm _going_ to have to leave behind..."
Her voice trailed, and she clenched her teeth together. In life, this would have been the moment tears would have sprung to her eyes. But there were none, so all she could do was speak. She felt vulnerable, saying this to Koln and Ruby. But she trusted the two of them. She cared for both of them.
Clover found herself sinking until her head was low over her knees, her back hunched, hiding her sadness, "I'm just... getting really worried. You know? I worry... that.... I'll never go home again. I'll never see my family again. I can see them _so clearly_ in my mind! And the fact that I might never see _them_ again... It terrifies me."
A moment of silence passed through the group. Clover felt a small tug in the back of her mind. Like some spark of inspiration. Some whisper from an unknown voice, telling her to try again. One more time. Though it might hurt him. Though it might be very painful. _Once more_.
Slowly, throwing a cautious glance at the thoughtful Ruby, Clover sank down next to Koln on the floor kneeling beside him. She looked at him hesitantly, their eyes meeting for just a fleeting moment before she looked down at her hands. 
Clover spoke quietly, "I'm sorry. But... we need to _try_, Koln. If you want to survive. if you want Ruby to survive. Heck, even _Socrates_. I know it might hurt, but, Koln, there's something you know about Thaddeus. Something you _knew_ before you knew us. But the memory is locked somewhere in that mind of yours. Koln... I can't _force_ you to remember. But... maybe I could help you? I know it might hurt. And maybe you don't want  to remember, just for what the ramifications of that knowledge might be. But please. Let me try and help you. Please."
She waited with baited breath for his response, not entirely sure what she would do if he consented, but listening to the undercurrent of voice which had been speaking to her as to her vampiric nature this entire time.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Um... Ruby? Question. You know, you did know that Edward killed Prestor, right? I mean... he told us that. Why were you so surprised when Lacey mentioned it?"



It actually completely slipped my mind 
Ruby clutched at her right arm timidly. "Perhaps i'm still in denial about this whole thing. I need confirmation so that I can finally accept it," she said solemnly.


> "I'm just... getting really worried. You know? I worry... that.... I'll never go home again. I'll never see my family again. I can see them so clearly in my mind! And the fact that I might never see them again... It terrifies me."



Ruby walked over and put a hand on Clover's shoulder in comfort. What she said also hit close to home. "I know how you feel, this has been the most difficult aspect for us. But the least we can do is make sure they have a safe future.."


> "I'm sorry. But... we need to try, Koln. If you want to survive. if you want Ruby to survive. Heck, even Socrates.



She looked into Koln's eyes in response waiting for would be revelation. "We will help you either way, nothings going to change that," she said reassuringly.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover spoke quietly, "I'm sorry. But... we need to _try_, Koln. If you want to survive. if you want Ruby to survive. Heck, even _Socrates_. I know it might hurt, but, Koln, there's something you know about Thaddeus. Something you _knew_ before you knew us. But the memory is locked somewhere in that mind of yours. Koln... I can't _force_ you to remember. But... maybe I could help you? I know it might hurt. And maybe you don't want  to remember, just for what the ramifications of that knowledge might be. But please. Let me try and help you. Please."
> She waited with baited breath for his response, not entirely sure what she would do if he consented, but listening to the undercurrent of voice which had been speaking to her as to her vampiric nature this entire time.




Koln nods at Ruby and looks at Clover, "Fine, but how are you going to 'help' me remember? I mean I was thinking about drilling into my head that time, but I started to think what if the demons in my head need to remain trapped there? What happens if I let the memory-water come out? Be careful Clover... I cannot promise your sanity after gazing into my own. God be with you."


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded, pretending to casually shrug off Koln's serious warning, "Don't worry, Koln. I think I know what to do."
Biting her lip in apprehension, she motioned for Koln to sit up. She still wasn't entirely sure how this was going to work. But the little voice in the back of her head was telling her that it _would_. What choice did she have but to listen?
Nodding again, as though replying to some internal question, she reached forward and steadied Koln's shoulders, tipping his head up to lock eyes. She spoke her theory out loud, "I feel like; if I can make you do things against your will, tell your mind to do something, maybe there might be a way to command it to unlock its memories as well. This weird power I've gotten since I became a vampire--since I became a _Ventrue_?--it has to do some good, right? I certainly hope so. And I certainly have no intention of harming you, Koln. Not _intentionally_."
She quickly glanced at Ruby, trying to give the girl a reassuring smile. But she worried that her grin looked haphazard and fake. She was a bit worried about what she might find in the depths of Koln's mind, after all!
But still, she persisted. Turning back to Koln, she drew herself up and locked gazes once more. Then, she nodded definitively, "Ok. Here we go. Koln, show me your memories."

The forgetful mind! Attempting a memory probe!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover nodded, pretending to casually shrug off Koln's serious warning, "Don't worry, Koln. I think I know what to do."
> Biting her lip in apprehension, she motioned for Koln to sit up. She still wasn't entirely sure how this was going to work. But the little voice in the back of her head was telling her that it _would_. What choice did she have but to listen?
> Nodding again, as though replying to some internal question, she reached forward and steadied Koln's shoulders, tipping his head up to lock eyes. She spoke her theory out loud, "I feel like; if I can make you do things against your will, tell your mind to do something, maybe there might be a way to command it to unlock its memories as well. This weird power I've gotten since I became a vampire--since I became a _Ventrue_?--it has to do some good, right? I certainly hope so. And I certainly have no intention of harming you, Koln. Not _intentionally_."
> She quickly glanced at Ruby, trying to give the girl a reassuring smile. But she worried that her grin looked haphazard and fake. She was a bit worried about what she might find in the depths of Koln's mind, after all!
> But still, she persisted. Turning back to Koln, she drew herself up and locked gazes once more. Then, she nodded definitively, "Ok. Here we go. Koln, show me your memories."
> 
> The forgetful mind! Attempting a memory probe!




Please be aware that what you are about to see may or may not be completely accurate. Koln is rather deranged at this point so even his subconscious is altered.

Clover
[sblock]
Looking into Koln's eyes, Clover starts to see things. Everything you are seeing appears to be through the eyes of Koln. She sees a vision of a man in robes holding a book and reading passages from it to her. She then sees other various parts of Koln's memories but they are all so short and seem to be out of order. Most of the visions appear to be inside some kind of complex with robed figures all speaking what sounds like French, although Clover can't really make out any words. 

Eventually a vision comes up of a man lying on the ground bleeding from the neck. A deranged figure stands over the man laughing. The man has shoulder length wavey hair and what looks like a business suit covered in blood. There are other visions that follow of what you can assume is Koln stabbing at a similar looking man and cackling madly, blood splashing everywhere.The man who was lying on the ground dead rises up and starts sauntering towards you. His eyes look hollow, like black voids. You hear someone scream "THADDEUS!" 

Clover spends 1 Willpower Point to focus on these visions.

You see yourself in an office with and old man. He hands you a passport. He too is speaking French but you can hear him more clearly. He is saying something about a mission in Denver to follow Thaddeus. He also gives you a cross as well as other documents and a cell phone. This is then followed by a vision of Koln grabbing weapons. There are guns of all sizes in what appears to be some kind of locker room. Koln grabs his S&W and tries to get some of the others but his hand keeps passing through them. He ends up grabbing a bright green squirt gun instead. There are a few other less important visions in between but Clover starts to recognize Koln's surroundings suggesting that he is in Denver at this point. She sees visions of Koln sitting at tables drinking coffee and occasionally watching the people that pass by. You suddenly get the overwhelming feeling that you are being watched and a man who is wearing the same clothes that Jacob Prestor was wearing that night he attacked you shows up in the background of a few of these visions. The last clear vision Clover gets is of a farm. It is daytime but the farm looks completely abandoned. No animals and no people. Koln seems to be checking the ground for tracks and spots a trail of blood. The trail ends up leading to dead animals, cows and horses and a few chickens lay butchered on the ground baking in the sun. All of them look like they had their throats slashed.

From here on Clover starts to lose control of the visions, she can see the 24th Diocese and that faithful scene where you all were attacked by Prestor. You see Koln trying to fight off Prestor to no avail. You then see a vision of Koln stabbing a man sleeping on a couch. The knife firmly planted in his chest he screams before dying. You also see Koln running from a house panicking. Visions start to mold together and you lose track of what you are seeing, some of them are just too horrid to put into words. Lacey starts to show up in some of them and tries to comfort Koln, one time she hands him a rubber duck. Your mind can't take it anymore and you feel yourself burning. You have to break your connection with Koln!
[/sblock]

Clover lets go of Koln and is left exhausted and breathing heavily like she woke up from a bad dream.


----------



## izillama

Hey, cool post ^.^

Clover disengaged from Koln's mind without anything in the way of grace. Her hand flew up to her mouth to keep from crying out, and she found herself fumbling backwards and shakily hitting the bed, sitting down haphazardly as she tried to calm herself. 
Her head hurt! She wasn't sure if this exchange had hurt Koln at all (and she hoped it didn't) but this had been mental torture for her! Was this how Koln was existing every moment of every night, now? How much turmoil and confusion could one man go through! No wonder he seemed insane!
Upset and confused, Clover buried her eyes in her palms. The images were still there. As strange as they were, she struggled to make sense of them and not let them get away. She sensed Ruby's eyes on her head as she sat in silence, and she hoped that no one would break her concentration as she collected herself.
Clover didn't even know what Koln was doing at the moment. Was he looking at her? Was he ok? She didn't dare look at him. She would never see him the same way again.
She began shakily, reliving the events one more time out-loud for her friends to hear. 
"Koln. You were young. I think a very young priest. In training? But then... I think you might have stabbed someone. And then... no. Maybe it wasn't you..." She shook her head, the memories already floating away. 
She had to hurry!
"Thaddeus! I think that you were sent here to kill him! From France, maybe? They sent you here. And you came here and scouted out the town. You found a farm. Animals. Everywhere. Dead. Throats slashed. A farm. Where was it? But you definitely came here for Thaddeus! You were definitely sent! I..."
Her voice trailed off, the last spurts of images coming to her mind. Koln had stabbed someone. Yes, that had definitely happened. And... a duck?
She heaved a sigh of relief, looking up towards Koln with deep remorse in her eyes. If what she saw had been true, Koln had known of Thaddeus. And, she remembered, Prestor had been there and had been watching Koln. She dropped her head, "Prestor was scouting you out, Koln. I saw him there. Maybe... he was after you all along? Why else would he have been in the 24th Diocese that night? What if...?" She was grasping at straws, feeling so drained by the effort of recalling what she had seen that she was amazed, "What if he knew you were after Thaddeus? What if that's why he tracked you down? Do you think it was intentional? Thaddeus was Prestor's enemy, too. What if... that's how he thought he could help you defeat him?"
She shrugged, immediately feeling ridiculous for even suggesting it.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Koln. You were young. I think a very young priest. In training? But then... I think you might have stabbed someone. And then... no. Maybe it wasn't you..." She shook her head, the memories already floating away.
> She had to hurry!
> "Thaddeus! I think that you were sent here to kill him! From France, maybe? They sent you here. And you came here and scouted out the town. You found a farm. Animals. Everywhere. Dead. Throats slashed. A farm. Where was it? But you definitely came here for Thaddeus! You were definitely sent! I..."




Koln is still and unblinking, his expression is as if he just saw a terrible ghost. He remembers those pieces and struggles to pull them together. After a moment he replies coldly, "I have killed a few times Clover. And you know what? I enjoyed it, doing the Lord's work." As he speaks he remembers a little more, cracking a smile, stifling a chuckle, and holding his head in his hands. "My role was to erase sin, by any means necessary. However I never killed anyone that still could have been saved. I merely hastened Divine judgment upon those who were beyond redemption. I never took anyone's life unless they deserved it, God willing. Sin, like vampirism, is a plague upon humanity, and it is my role to stop that infection by cutting away all of the diseased limbs one by one for the rest of my days..." Koln finishes speaking, still appearing distant.

"I'm sorry Clover. I warned you... it would have been for the best if you had not gone inside my head. Abandon hope and wipe your feel all who enter I believe is the saying..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

I'm going to move things forward so we can move on to the next night. I'm going to assume that everyone goes to sleep soon after the conversation over Koln's memories.

Koln and Clover
[sblock]
Visions of the man in the bloodstained business suit haunt your dreams. You can't really make out his features, but you can tell that they are certainly twisted in nature. The scene at the farm stands out the most in all of this. Both Koln and Clover relive it as if they were there. Beautiful, yet haunting. The farm looked like it wasn't abandoned long, the crops were still healthy and the building was in good shape. Even in this dream sequence there is no sign of any people at the farm, no bodies to be found. Just a heap of dead animals, slain in cold blood for some unknown purpose.
[/sblock]

Ruby
[sblock]
You have nightmares about the scene that Clover described of Koln stabbing at the man on the couch. Could Koln really do such a thing? You see the man as some demon or possibly a vampire at first, but then he starts to bleed from the knife wound in his chest. You also dream about the farm, but not the one that Clover and Koln were talking about. You dream of being back on the farm with your family. This dream seems so real to you that your mind gets whisked away to another place and it feels like you are home again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Twilight Kids Event*

The group awakens on this lovely Wednesday night. They spend 1 bloodpoint to awaken.

Clover goes upstairs to check on Mindy because she never got to see her after the events of the previous night. Clover knocks on her door and there is no answer. A girl who lives near Mindy says that she hasn't been back at her dorm room all day. Someone said they saw her at the mall earlier.

Clover goes back to her room and convinces the group to go with her to the mall. They search the mall and don't find Mindy. Instead they find a group of kids wearing all black hanging out in front of the new Hot Topic. At first the kids act hostile towards Clover, Koln, and Ruby accusing them of being "vampire posers". When they are convinced otherwise they explain to the group that they are goth kids who have been tormented lately by the arrival of some annoying Twilight fans. They could care less about how kids are in love with everything Twilight, but the fact that people are lumping goth kids in with these freaks is really starting to piss them off. They tell the group that these kids tend to hang out at the local night clubs. Maybe they can find their friend there.

When the group goes to the 24th Diocese they see a group of kids hanging out with Twilight shirts on. The group decides to approach them and ask them if they have seen Mindy. They admit that a new girl has joined their ranks and will be meeting with their idol, a "true vampire" named Valance (I think that was his name). Mindy shows up moments later and the Twilight kids struggle with Clover to prevent Clover from taking her away from them. They manage to escape leaving no sign of how they got away so quickly. The group decides to go back to the mall to tell the goth kids what they found.

The goth kids confirm that the Twilight kids are always talking about some "pretty vampire" they come in contact with. The goth kids decide to move the conversation to a local diner that they hang out in often. They explain to the group that this "vampire guy" approaches young girls who wear Twilight attire in many locations throughout the city. They figure that a good way to catch this vampire in action is to have Clover and Ruby pose as young innocent Twilight girls in one of the more popular locations that people have been approached in, a meadow near a playground not too far from the diner. The meadow is a perfect place to stage a sparkly vampire encounter because it is of course the location of that all-too-famous kissing scene in the novel. 

So Clover and Ruby dress up in Twilight clothes and sit in the meadow idly talking to one another. Valance comes out of the shadows and approaches them. He acts friendly but suave commenting on how serene the meadow is and asking if they like to play baseball. When he is convinced that they have fallen for his antics he hands them a card with an address on it. He tells them to go there later that night to attend a meeting that the Twilight kids are having. Clover and Ruby report this back to Koln and the goth kids and they decide to drop in on this meeting.

Clover and Ruby go to the address with Koln and the goth kids following behind. The address happens to belong to a large mansion with a theater attached.  Clover and Ruby sit with the Twilight kids in the theater as Koln and the goth kids hide in the bushes outside. The Twilight kids explain to Clover and Ruby that this is an initiation ceremony that all of them have gone through. Tonight is going to be Mindy's initiation into the group. Valance appears on stage with Mindy and a bowl of some kind of red concoction. Valance is about to have Mindy drink when Clover and Ruby jump into action, shortly followed by Koln and the goth kids breaking through the windows. In the confusion Valance escapes with Mindy. The group manages to capture one of the Twilight kids though. Her name is Jen and it turns out that she is a ghoul of Valance, and a rather cherished one at that. They pressure Jen into telling them that Valance has a lair under the mall. They let Jen go and return to the diner to hatch a plan.

The Goth kids tell the group that they are experts when it comes to the secret underlairs of Denver. They explain how to access the tunnels under the mall through an entrance right outside. The group decides to go right away and they find the entrance without too much trouble. The Goth kids insist on going down into the tunnels with the group despite disagreement on Koln's part. They all go down as one large group and it isn't long before they find Valance's lair. The lair looks like a high school gym and is set up as if it is prom night. It appears that Valance has prepared for an invasion after Jen returned to him. He is near the entrance with Mindy being held in the back towards the stage. Valance tries to talk the group down but a fight breaks out and Valance calls upon his ghouls for help. Despite Heather and Jens help along with a dashing entrance by Keith swinging down from a chandelier with a cape on; Valance can see that the fight will not go his way and he quickly kicks over a can of gasoline and ignites the room before leaving out a back entrance behind the stage.

All hell breaks loose and Keith is trampled by a bunch of panicking teenage girls as they race to get out of the quickly growing inferno. The group manages to save Mindy along with Valance's ghouls Heather and Jen. The lair happens to be beneath Hot Topic so the store is mostly destroyed by the fire. The event ends with the group saying their goodbyes to the Goth kids. The Goth kids thank them for their help and one of them hands Clover a pair of brass knuckles.

For completing the event the group got the Achievement: The Undergroundables (worth 2xp). They also got 8xp for good roleplaying!

Clover, Ruby, and Koln get 3 bloodpoints for feeding off of the spoils of war.

The night ends with Clover escorting Mindy back to her room and then joining the rest of the group for a good day's rest.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

Clover wakes up the following evening (Thursday) at around 5:30pm spending 1 bloodpoint to do so. She has English class at 6 according to her schedule. Koln and Ruby can wake up whenever.


----------



## izillama

Tonight, it seemed harder to wake up than usual. Maybe it was the nightmares, or maybe it was the growling urge in the pit of her stomach, but Clover was _not_ feeling very rested. As she dressed (grumpily) she stared fixated at the wall in front of her as she performed the usual cadence: Skirt, zip, shirt, buttons, tie... She seemed almost confused when she ended up in her schoolgirl uniform again. Why did she choose to wear the same thing every single night? But then, she realized that she felt most comfortable this way and brushed the unnerving thought aside that she _too_ might be losing her mind. 
Clover made her way across campus in record time, breezing past some young hopefuls who stared at her skirt blowing in the chilly fall air and wondering why she wasn't wearing a coat (which she had forgotten in her haste). She sat through a boring lecture, focusing more on the act of pretending to breathe than on the lesson on _A Midsummer Night's Dream_. Then after class, she was the first one out of the room and bolting back towards the dorm to hunt down Mindy.
She knocked on the Texan's door, intent on giving her a piece of her mind for her subordination the previous night!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover made her way across campus in record time, breezing past some young hopefuls who stared at her skirt blowing in the chilly fall air and wondering why she wasn't wearing a coat (which she had forgotten in her haste). She sat through a boring lecture, focusing more on the act of pretending to breathe than on the lesson on _A Midsummer Night's Dream_. Then after class, she was the first one out of the room and bolting back towards the dorm to hunt down Mindy.
> She knocked on the Texan's door, intent on giving her a piece of her mind for her subordination the previous night!




Clover can hear Mindy's voice behind the door say "just a minute!" Soon the door opens and Mindy is there, she is wearing a sports bra and some rather tight sweatpants. She looks surprised for a moment and says "Ah..hi Angie..." she has trouble making eye contact and looks mostly at the floor "I was just on my way to the gym actually...ya know...about last night....I know I was a bad girl...." She opens the door wider for Clover to come inside still looking at the ground.


----------



## izillama

Clover cleared her throat as she stood in the hallway, a moment passing awkwardly between the girls. But she didn't want to alarm Mindy to the fact that she was ticked off. Hey, it wasn't like Mindy was her slave! She still had a life.
'Damnit, the trouble this girl put us through last night...!'
She smiled sheepishly, "Hey, no problem. You know though, going to the gym sounds like a good time. Mind if I join you? I could go quick get changed. Hey, and maybe Ruby could use some social interaction as well. Though like I said: Only if you don't mind." ^.^*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover cleared her throat as she stood in the hallway, a moment passing awkwardly between the girls. But she didn't want to alarm Mindy to the fact that she was ticked off. Hey, it wasn't like Mindy was her slave! She still had a life.
> 'Damnit, the trouble this girl put us through last night...!'
> She smiled sheepishly, "Hey, no problem. You know though, going to the gym sounds like a good time. Mind if I join you? I could go quick get changed. Hey, and maybe Ruby could use some social interaction as well. Though like I said: Only if you don't mind." ^.^*




Mindy's face lights up and she says cheerfuly "Well sure, the more the merrier right!" "This stomache won't stay flat by itself!" she says as she pats her bare stomach. She says in a low voice "Although, I feel like I've toned out a bit since I became yer....ghoul was it? I feel like I've gotten a little stronger, isn't that strange?" Clover does notice a slight outline of abdominal muscles on Mindy's stomach that she knows weren't there before. It reminds her of the changes her own body has gone through since becoming a vampire, she's just felt better at everything since then like she was put into a new body.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby stirs around in her slumber and finally awakes with a shriek. She looks around wildly and realizes she never was back home again. She frowned and began rubbing her head in confusion. She looked back at the sleeping Koln saddened. 'It couldn't be true.. He couldn't just kill someone unless they were really evil and demonic.' She wondered who he would have considered heretics in the past. What if he came across her village before all this happened. 'That man could have been my papa or one of my brothers if he thought they were heretics.. No! I have to stop thinking of things like that,' she thought as she shook her head and put her hands to her face. 
She picked up her green dress and made her way to the shower...


----------



## Strider_Koln

[sblock]
Koln's eyes open. "I don't recognize this ceiling..." He mutters to himself as he squints up at the black ceiling. He sits up and strains his eyes in the darkness around him, but he fails to make out any details of the room. Remaining calm, he scours the hodgepodge of scraps of images that is his mind for any clues as to where he is. Somehow the battle with Klondike seems like it was yesterday, and foiling the Meyer conspiracy happened before... but he knew that simply could not be. There is something else too.. the farm, and that man in the business suit. He wasn't at a farm long ago, so he wonders if it was something he did and just forgot. Or maybe it is a sign from God to sacrifice all of the animals on the farm? Or maybe.... EDWARD! That must be it! Koln remembers that in Clover's copy of Twilight, Edward feasted only upon animals. Edward was at the farm! He needs to go back to that farm! Edward needs to die. And Thaddeus too! 
[/sblock]

"I WILL KILL Y-OW!!" Koln exclaims as he sits up and smacks his head on the bed-frame. 
Koln chuckles a bit as he rubs his forehead. "Heh.. ow... now I'm awake? Ok let's assume so." He smiles, letting his fingers run over the familiar carpet, finding Socrates besides him. He rolls out from under the bed and sits up, hoping to greet Clover and Ruby but finds an empty bed. 

Koln nods, stands and dresses, thinking about where the girls could be. "Well... a rational person would assume that they're fine. Clover's probably at class, and maybe took Ruby with her for fun." He grins, taking his S&W and putting it in its holster under his coat. "Unfortunately for the Devil, Meyer, and Thaddeus, I am not a rational person! They may be in trouble, and I will not rest until I find them. And I know just who to ask." Koln says with a smirk, turning on the television and taking out his gun, aiming it at the screen. 

There's static, then he's greeted by a screaming yellow sponge. Koln changes the channel, "Feh, not this time Mr. Squarepants. Ah there we are..." Koln says with a cunning smirk as the familiar newscaster is now facing him. "Start talking."


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy's face lights up and she says cheerfuly "Well sure, the more the merrier right!" "This stomache won't stay flat by itself!" she says as she pats her bare stomach. She says in a low voice "Although, I feel like I've toned out a bit since I became yer....ghoul was it? I feel like I've gotten a little stronger, isn't that strange?" Clover does notice a slight outline of abdominal muscles on Mindy's stomach that she knows weren't there before. It reminds her of the changes her own body has gone through since becoming a vampire, she's just felt better at everything since then like she was put into a new body.




Clover smiled back at Mindy, kind of excited for the prospect of going to the gym. The last time Mindy had taken her, she had tried to lift the barbell... and couldn't even lift just the bar itself. Though she knew she was a stronger vampire than Ruby and Koln, especially Ruby, she was curious to see how her strength had improved. Mindy's too.
She led the way down to her room and past the sound of someone taking a shower in the bathroom. She hoped Koln wasn't using the women's bathroom for his hygienic needs, but hey... he'd done stranger.
Luckily, she opened the door to find Koln inside... pointing his gun at the television. Clover sighed, hoping that Mindy wouldn't freak out, "Good evening, Koln. You're not going to destroy _this_ appliance too, are you?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Luckily, she opened the door to find Koln inside... pointing his gun at the television. Clover sighed, hoping that Mindy wouldn't freak out, "Good evening, Koln. You're not going to destroy _this_ appliance too, are you?"




"Not if he cooperates... Now tell me where they are!" The scared newscaster points behind Koln.

"Oh look behind me? That's the oldest trick in the book. I wasn't embraced yesterday!" Angry, Koln gets up, going to get a bigger gun to blow the television to bits but stops infront of Clover. "Ah Clover! How was class? I was just watching a little television. Hello Mindy, you need to do penance you know. Seven 'hail Marys' should do it. Make sure she does it Clover. Uhm, where's Ruby?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Not if he cooperates... Now tell me where they are!" The scared newscaster points behind Koln.
> 
> "Oh look behind me? That's the oldest trick in the book. I wasn't embraced yesterday!" Angry, Koln gets up, going to get a bigger gun to blow the television to bits but stops infront of Clover. "Ah Clover! How was class? I was just watching a little television. Hello Mindy, you need to do penance you know. Seven 'hail Marys' should do it. Make sure she does it Clover. Uhm, where's Ruby?"



The shower provided a tiny bit of comfort for Ruby, but not enough to wash away the flashing images from her head of the dream. She screwed the left handle quickly to the left until the water was scalding, yet there was no difference. She looked over to one of the shampoos she has never used before.. _suave mountain strawberries_ She opened up the bottle and took a quick sniff before lathering up. 'Smells nice, but not like the strawberries I've smelled before,' she thought with a smirk. That gave enough time to distract her mind for now. She dries off and slips on the meadowy green dress.
   Opening the door she sees Clover and Mindy who looked like they've just arrived. "Good morning," she said cheerfully. Her eyes then flicked to the left and met with Koln and his pointed gun. They widened a bit, but she tried to shake it off. "Oh heh, morning Koln.." she said weakly smiling.


----------



## izillama

Clover's eyes flickered a bit shyly over Ruby in her pretty green dress, and she found herself taking a moment to smile in greeting, "Good _evening_, Ruby. Did you have a nice shower?" 
Before she could get an answer, she was walking across the room and rifling through drawers and wardrobes to produce two outfits for the gym. She handed Ruby a pair of black sweatpants, a white t-shirt, and black hoodie with a bright red heart on the front, "Here, put this on. We're going out." Then, she took out an outfit for herself: Black capris and a black tank top. She also handed Ruby a pair of shoes and began to pull off her own, speaking offhandedly to Koln, "If you wouldn't _mind_, _monsieur_, a little privacy?"
She grinned at him, her friendliness completely fake, "Oh, and if you do anything to my television while we're gone, I'll Command you into next _week_."
^.^


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover's eyes flickered a bit shyly over Ruby in her pretty green dress, and she found herself taking a moment to smile in greeting, "Good _evening_, Ruby. Did you have a nice shower?"
> Before she could get an answer, she was walking across the room and rifling through drawers and wardrobes to produce two outfits for the gym. She handed Ruby a pair of black sweatpants, a white t-shirt, and black hoodie with a bright red heart on the front, "Here, put this on. We're going out." Then, she took out an outfit for herself: Black capris and a black tank top. She also handed Ruby a pair of shoes and began to pull off her own, speaking offhandedly to Koln, "If you wouldn't _mind_, _monsieur_, a little privacy?"
> She grinned at him, her friendliness completely fake, "Oh, and if you do anything to my television while we're gone, I'll Command you into next _week_."
> ^.^




"Command me into next week? You  can do that?! Time travel...?" Koln tilts his head to the side, wondering, and lowers his weapon from the television. 
"Ah Ruby, good evening. You look beautiful in that dress... and Clover is giving you sweatpants and hoodie..? Heh, women, always changing clothes. Privacy? No problem! I will stand guard outside the room." Koln leaves the room, closing the door behind him, but before it latches he runs back into the room, scoops up Socrates from the floor, and leaves with him shutting the door behind. You can hear Koln giving the rodent a stern talking-to outside the room.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

The girls leave for the gym leaving Koln alone in the room with only Socrates to comfort him. 

Mindy says as you make your way across campus "Half of the exercise is just gettin there!" The fitness building is on the opposite side of the campus. You cross through a large open field where a few of the more thick-blooded students are tossing a Frisbee back and forth. For the most part the only people outside are students going between classes. "It's really cold up here in Denver, how do people stand it!" Mindy says as she clutches to the hooded sweatshirt she threw on before leaving.

You reach the Hamilton Gymnasium and follow Mindy down to the workout room. There are a number of students down there, most of them look like they are on some kind of sports team. You can see the linebackers of the football team lifting weights as big as boulders and slapping each other on the rear ass they cheer each other on. Mindy shows Ruby where to put her sweatshirt away before going over to the treadmill. "We can start here. I always like to jog a little to warm up. Maybe you two can challenge the boys to a weight lifting competition later! That is, if you can lift more than the bar this time Angie." Mindy teases Clover as she helps Ruby figure out how the treadmill works.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Command me into next week? You  can do that?! Time travel...?" Koln tilts his head to the side, wondering, and lowers his weapon from the television.
> "Ah Ruby, good evening. You look beautiful in that dress... and Clover is giving you sweatpants and hoodie..? Heh, women, always changing clothes. Privacy? No problem! I will stand guard outside the room." Koln leaves the room, closing the door behind him, but before it latches he runs back into the room, scoops up Socrates from the floor, and leaves with him shutting the door behind. You can hear Koln giving the rodent a stern talking-to outside the room.




Koln is in the room alone with Socrates and of course Clover's animals as well. Socrates looks up at Koln from the bed.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says "Great minds think best when they are alone. What do you think happened to that Lacey girl? It's good that you got her out of your head without a drill. What do you think she's doing now? Do you think she has any friends?"
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "We can start here. I always like to jog a little to warm up. Maybe you two can challenge the boys to a weight lifting competition later! That is, if you can lift more than the bar this time Angie." Mindy teases Clover as she helps Ruby figure out how the treadmill works.



At first the treadmill intimidated Ruby and its buzzing spinning floor strip. All the flashing numbers on the screen took a little adjusting to do as well. "Ok, so its like basic math, the rate of speed increase every time I push this button, aha!" she says as she bounds on top of the treadmill. "This is very strange, running in spot with nowhere to go, but its kinda fun though," she says as she increases the speed to 4 mph. 
  While she ran, she skimmed the area, watching the other students work with the other weird looking chunky metal machines. Everyone doing monotonous movements, not like the hard working men who baled hay all day back at the village. Then again, there aren't bales of hay in the gym, so this is all the city people have. "I think this is really great," she said as she turned to Clover while running, assuming she was on a treadmill of her own. "Can I do those weightlifting things soon too?" she asked with glee.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln is in the room alone with Socrates and of course Clover's animals as well. Socrates looks up at Koln from the bed.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Socrates says "Great minds think best when they are alone. What do you think happened to that Lacey girl? It's good that you got her out of your head without a drill. What do you think she's doing now? Do you think she has any friends?"
> [/sblock]




Koln sits on the bed and sighs, "I'm alone... as it should be. Oh, Lacey? She's a vampire, of course she doesn't have any friends, at best what she has are convenient acquaintances. When darkness is all around, it is foolish to desire light. In other words, I doubt Lacey would want friends in the first place. A vampire that's capable of compassion is like an inferno that serves cold drinks.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sits on the bed and sighs, "I'm alone... as it should be. Oh, Lacey? She's a vampire, of course she doesn't have any friends, at best what she has are convenient acquaintances. When darkness is all around, it is foolish to desire light. In other words, I doubt Lacey would want friends in the first place. A vampire that's capable of compassion is like an inferno that serves cold drinks.




Socrates looks around the bed for food and finds none.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says "But monsieur, don't you have friends? I would think that you call them friends. Do friends go into each other's heads? What do you think about what Clover said she found in your head? It's bad enough that I had to share space in your head with Lacey, but now Clover too! Just remember that I'm the sensible one. By the way, where's the cheese?"
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> "I think this is really great," she said as she turned to Clover while running, assuming she was on a treadmill of her own. "Can I do those weightlifting things soon too?" she asked with glee.




btw, Sarah, I looked it up online and the average human can run 13-20mph... meaning that Ruby is running very, very slowly right now 

Clover ran alongside Ruby at a very quick pace: Somewhere on the upper end of a jog and the lower end of a sprint. She felt like she could go faster, but she didn't want to freak anyone out. And, heaven forbid she lost her footing, she'd go flying!
She managed to keep up a normal conversation as she ran (the advantages of not having to breathe anymore seemed to be endless), "You look like you're having fun, Ruby. And yeah, let's give this a few more minutes then switch to weights. Oh, and I will _so_ be able to kick your ass this time, Mindy! More than just the bar this time, I bet." 
She grinned at the Texan, wondering how it felt to be trying to keep pace with two vampires.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> btw, Sarah, I looked it up online and the average human can run 13-20mph... meaning that Ruby is running very, very slowly right now
> 
> Clover ran alongside Ruby at a very quick pace: Somewhere on the upper end of a jog and the lower end of a sprint. She felt like she could go faster, but she didn't want to freak anyone out. And, heaven forbid she lost her footing, she'd go flying!
> She managed to keep up a normal conversation as she ran (the advantages of not having to breathe anymore seemed to be endless), "You look like you're having fun, Ruby. And yeah, let's give this a few more minutes then switch to weights. Oh, and I will _so_ be able to kick your ass this time, Mindy! More than just the bar this time, I bet."
> She grinned at the Texan, wondering how it felt to be trying to keep pace with two vampires.




Mindy laughs. She looks over at Ruby running 4mph and says "C'mon Ruby, let's pick up the pace! You can go faster than that!"

After awhile on the treadmill you can see sweat forming on Mindy's chest and forehead. She looks over and sees that Clover and Ruby don't seem to be getting tired at all let alone sweating. She says between breathes "...get out...could you...run...forever? Maybe...we can....slow down....and use....the machines soon..."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Socrates looks around the bed for food and finds none.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Socrates says "But monsieur, don't you have friends? I would think that you call them friends. Do friends go into each other's heads? What do you think about what Clover said she found in your head? It's bad enough that I had to share space in your head with Lacey, but now Clover too! Just remember that I'm the sensible one. By the way, where's the cheese?"
> [/sblock]




Good question by Socrates, is there a fridge in this dorm? If so, what's in it?


"For now I do have friends. I am not like the other vampires Socrates. All the other vampires were all too willing to give up their humanity, but I still remember and value what it meant to be human. I would happily lay down my existence for either Ruby or Clover, that goes without saying. I know that sounds selfless, but it can't  be farther from the truth. I want to preserve them because I am selfish. If I was really a man of God in deed as I am in word,  I would have ended the nightmare for them both before it got out of control. I should do it soon... but I know I won't. I'm a coward, and afraid of being alone. When I'm alone all there will be is myself and my ghosts, and I frankly hate myself and will put up little defense against the Devil as he subjects my mind and soul to the foulest and most deranged of tortures night by night until I make it all stop... God willing if I am still in control of all my physical faculties by then."

"I am unsure how Clover and Ruby feel towards me, honestly. I may be slowly going insane, but I've noticed how Clover looks more and more at me like I am some sort of tool, an instrument for her to use like a pawn. Things are nice for now between Ruby and I but it won't last, as much as I wish it could. I despise what I've become... she doesn't seem to mind it too much at all. I can tell she wants to explore her new found powers with others like her. One terrible night, I know it will happen, we will part ways... If, Devil willing, we remain to see each other days, weeks, years, or centuries later, I can almost guarantee it would not be a happy reunion."

Koln sighs and lays down on the bed, staring up at the ceiling, and delights in how the ceiling remains one color, static, in a solid unchanging certain shape. Outside he can hear students doing what students do without a care in the world, delighting and acting despite their meager temporary vain existence. Yet here he lays still as a corpse, 'blessed' with the gift of practical immortality and all he does is nothing, just look up. He smiles and almost begins to laugh, running his hands over his face 

"Keep talking to me Socrates, please don't stop. I think you're doing a good job keeping the phantoms away."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Good question by Socrates, is there a fridge in this dorm? If so, what's in it?
> "Keep talking to me Socrates, please don't stop. I think you're doing a good job keeping the phantoms away."




 There is a fridge. Clover put blood packs in it. There is also water and a V8. Clover keeps pet food under the bed.

Socrates climbs on Koln's chest and continues to "talk".

Koln
[sblock]
"I can keep the demons away yes. I'm a pretty good talker you know. That girl Clover, she is dangerous. She is becomimg a little demon. Since I am your voice of reason, what do you think of those visions that Clover saw? Do you remeber any of that? You remember the farm?"
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy laughs. She looks over at Ruby running 4mph and says "C'mon Ruby, let's pick up the pace! You can go faster than that!"
> 
> After awhile on the treadmill you can see sweat forming on Mindy's chest and forehead. She looks over and sees that Clover and Ruby don't seem to be getting tired at all let alone sweating. She says between breathes "...get out...could you...run...forever? Maybe...we can....slow down....and use....the machines soon..."



"Ok then," Ruby says with a grin as she wantonly pushes the speed upon every couple seconds. 8...9....10...11...12...12..."Wow! Looks like this is to its limit, but I wanna go faster!" she says with glee. She sprints along with a green twinkle in her eye and looks over at the exhausted Mindy. "Ok then lets go!" she squeals in delight.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> There is a fridge. Clover put blood packs in it. There is also water and a V8. Clover keeps pet food under the bed.
> 
> Socrates climbs on Koln's chest and continues to "talk".
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> "I can keep the demons away yes. I'm a pretty good talker you know. That girl Clover, she is dangerous. She is becomimg a little demon. Since I am your voice of reason, what do you think of those visions that Clover saw? Do you remeber any of that? You remember the farm?"
> [/sblock]





"Feh, she is already a little demon." He grumbles and turns onto his side, holding Socrates and gently petting him.

"I don't want her to ever do that again. It was a mistake to try to drill a hole into my head, I see that now. There are things I do not want them to know or see... and some things I do not want to remember. The farm is one of them. The sooner Thaddeus is ash... the sooner I think my mind will stop attacking me so much. Hn... I shouldn't be here... I should be outside. Hunting Thaddeus. With God on my side I know I can slay Thaddeus long before the girls get back! Oh how happy they will be when they walk in from the gym and there I stand with Thaddeus' severed head in my hands. Or I could peel off the flesh from his face and wear it like a mask as a joke. Hehehe, but they'll be so relieved when they see it is only me. Yes, that is what I'll do!"

Koln springs up from off the bed, grabbing his boomstick. "Hm, one shell left. Just have to make it count."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Feh, she is already a little demon." He grumbles and turns onto his side, holding Socrates and gently petting him.
> 
> "I don't want her to ever do that again. It was a mistake to try to drill a hole into my head, I see that now. There are things I do not want them to know or see... and some things I do not want to remember. The farm is one of them. The sooner Thaddeus is ash... the sooner I think my mind will stop attacking me so much. Hn... I shouldn't be here... I should be outside. Hunting Thaddeus. With God on my side I know I can slay Thaddeus long before the girls get back! Oh how happy they will be when they walk in from the gym and there I stand with Thaddeus' severed head in my hands. Or I could peel off the flesh from his face and wear it like a mask as a joke. Hehehe, but they'll be so relieved when they see it is only me. Yes, that is what I'll do!"
> 
> Koln springs up from off the bed, grabbing his boomstick. "Hm, one shell left. Just have to make it count."




Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says nervously "Wait! Maybe we should think this over! I mean, that Thaddeus guy must be pretty strong, maybe we could use some help. Also, nobody knows what's in your pockets better than I and you don't have a cell phone anymore, they won't have any way of finding out where you are. We need a plan, a good one. I think better when I'm not hungry. Got any cheese?
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver - Hamilton Gymnasium*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Ok then," Ruby says with a grin as she wantonly pushes the speed upon every couple seconds. 8...9....10...11...12...12..."Wow! Looks like this is to its limit, but I wanna go faster!" she says with glee. She sprints along with a green twinkle in her eye and looks over at the exhausted Mindy. "Ok then lets go!" she squeals in delight.




You run for awhile longer while Mindy walks to cool off. She gets off the treadmill and says "I need to get a drink. You guys need anythin'? It's always good to keep yerself hydrated!" Mindy gets a water from one of the vending machines and starts to drink. She says between sips "We'll go over to the weights next if you want. Umm...I guess I should tell ya to be careful. Some of those things can be pretty heavy!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> 
> Socrates says nervously "Wait! Maybe we should think this over! I mean, that Thaddeus guy must be pretty strong, maybe we could use some help. Also, nobody knows what's in your pockets better than I and you don't have a cell phone anymore, they won't have any way of finding out where you are. We need a plan, a good one. I think better when I'm not hungry. Got any cheese?
> [/sblock]




Koln's ignoring Socrates as he scribbles down a note, all the while singing to himself, "There is power, power, power... in the blood, in the blood.... there!" Koln finishes the hymn and clicks his pen closed, leaving the note on the dresser.

Note:
[sblock] Gone to slay Thaddeus and give Socrates cheese. Don't wait up, I shall return victorious. Tell Mindy I say _bonsoir_ and she still needs to do penance. See that it is done Clover. Do not look for me.

Love,
Koln

P.S
Also out to get cheese.
[/sblock]

"Ok Socrates, here's the plan. First, we kill Thaddeus. Then you get cheese. Hm, I should probably write it out so you can see this cunning plan. Ok, just let me get this chalk and write on my blackboard here..."

With that Koln grabs the nearest sharpie and writes on the wall with it. (Fortunately the cap is still on, but he doesn't notice. As he writes he sees his is writing in strangely bold red ink on the wall.) He draws a picture of a tombstone with the words "RIP THADDEUS" and a stick figure with a boomstick doing a jig ontop of it. From that drawing is an arrow pointing at a stick figure with a mickey-mouse shaped head dancing on a block of cheese.

"That's the plan! It feels so good to hunt again. After slaying that Klondike... I can't explain it, something inside me felt warm. I am filled once again by the Holy Spirit! I'M INVINCIBLE!" Koln loudly exclaims as he heads out the door excitedly, slamming it behind.

Moments later he returns to the room, grumbling and grabbing his weapons: firegun in its holster, boomstick down the pants, Socrates in pocket, and hat on his head. He chuckles at his foolishness and leaves again for the bus shuttle.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ok Socrates, here's the plan. First, we kill Thaddeus. Then you get cheese. Hm, I should probably write it out so you can see this cunning plan. Ok, just let me get this chalk and write on my blackboard here..."
> 
> With that Koln grabs the nearest sharpie and writes on the wall with it. (Fortunately the cap is still on, but he doesn't notice. As he writes he sees his is writing in strangely bold red ink on the wall.) He draws a picture of a tombstone with the words "RIP THADDEUS" and a stick figure with a boomstick doing a jig ontop of it. From that drawing is an arrow pointing at a stick figure with a mickey-mouse shaped head dancing on a block of cheese.
> 
> "That's the plan! It feels so good to hunt again. After slaying that Klondike... I can't explain it, something inside me felt warm. I am filled once again by the Holy Spirit! I'M INVINCIBLE!" Koln loudly exclaims as he heads out the door excitedly, slamming it behind.
> 
> Moments later he returns to the room, grumbling and grabbing his weapons: firegun in its holster, boomstick down the pants, Socrates in pocket, and hat on his head. He chuckles at his foolishness and leaves again for the bus shuttle.




Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's pocket as he walks to the bus stop.

Koln
[sblock]
"So where are we going to go first? Let's not go to a night club this time. They're really loud and there is definitely no cheese! Besides, something tells me Thaddeus isn't the dancing type."
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Lol.
Meanwhile...

Clover glanced at the stacked disk barbells, reading the weight on the side of each one with dubious apprehension--5lbs, 10lbs, 20lbs, 50lbs...
She looked sideways at Ruby (who I'm assuming looks very much like Pavlov's dog right now...) and smiled encouragingly at her, "Well, here we are. Let's see what you can do."
Bending down, she picked up one of the bars. Though she had expected a struggle, it really felt like nothing!
She fitted the bar atop the frame of the nearest benchpress, then she and Mindy set to work loading it up. Looking around at the other students to make sure they weren't being watched, they placed the combination for 50lbs on the bar and stood back. Clover nodded, "There you go. Why not start with...?"
A shiver ran down her spine and she got a sudden creeping feeling that Koln was doing something stupid. But then, she shrugged it off and smiled back at Ruby, "Why not start with that? We can always add more. Hey, maybe you can even challenge the football players to a lift contest. Wouldn't that be something to see, Mindy?" ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Lol.
> Meanwhile...
> 
> Clover glanced at the stacked disk barbells, reading the weight on the side of each one with dubious apprehension--5lbs, 10lbs, 20lbs, 50lbs...
> She looked sideways at Ruby (who I'm assuming looks very much like Pavlov's dog right now...) and smiled encouragingly at her, "Well, here we are. Let's see what you can do."
> Bending down, she picked up one of the bars. Though she had expected a struggle, it really felt like nothing!
> She fitted the bar atop the frame of the nearest benchpress, then she and Mindy set to work loading it up. Looking around at the other students to make sure they weren't being watched, they placed the combination for 50lbs on the bar and stood back. Clover nodded, "There you go. Why not start with...?"
> A shiver ran down her spine and she got a sudden creeping feeling that Koln was doing something stupid. But then, she shrugged it off and smiled back at Ruby, "Why not start with that? We can always add more. Hey, maybe you can even challenge the football players to a lift contest. Wouldn't that be something to see, Mindy?" ^.^




Are you asking Ruby to life the weights or Mindy? It looks like Ruby.


----------



## izillama

It's Ruby


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> It's Ruby



Gleefully, Ruby nodded her head very quickly and layed down on the bench press. Earlier she observed the burly boys using the machine in the corner of her eye, so she tried to mimic their positions. She grips the steely bars with both hands, flicking her tongue in anticipation and begins to hoist the bar straight above her head in a swift motion. 
"hehe, I don't know why these guys were having trouble with this earlier," she giggled.
"More! More!" she jeered.


----------



## izillama

Clover giggled at Ruby's joy and smirked at Mindy, "What do you think? Fifty more pounds?" As Ruby put the barbell back on the stand, Clover gathered up 25lbs of weight and indicated for Mindy to do the same, placing it on one end.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover giggled at Ruby's joy and smirked at Mindy, "What do you think? Fifty more pounds?" As Ruby put the barbell back on the stand, Clover gathered up 25lbs of weight and indicated for Mindy to do the same, placing it on one end.



Ruby's head tilts from one side to the other watching Mindy and Clover place more metal discs on the bar. She rubs her hands together briskly, "Ok here we go!" she says as she tries to lift the weight again in the same motion.BTW How much can she lift up to anyway? ^_^;


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's head tilts from one side to the other watching Mindy and Clover place more metal discs on the bar. She rubs her hands together briskly, "Ok here we go!" she says as she tries to lift the weight again in the same motion.BTW How much can she lift up to anyway? ^_^;




Ruby can lift 260lbs maximum. When she is blood buffed she can lift up to 460lbs! Refer to page 55 of Monte Cook's WoD for lifting loads.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's pocket as he walks to the bus stop.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> "So where are we going to go first? Let's not go to a night club this time. They're really loud and there is definitely no cheese! Besides, something tells me Thaddeus isn't the dancing type."
> [/sblock]




"Fine, convenience store first. There we can get a paper and scan it for clues about Thaddeus. We can also pick up cheese there." Koln sits with Socrates.

"If we come up empty there, our next stop is to visit Edward and see if we can't force him to remember where Thaddeus is..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Fine, convenience store first. There we can get a paper and scan it for clues about Thaddeus. We can also pick up cheese there." Koln sits with Socrates.
> 
> "If we come up empty there, our next stop is to visit Edward and see if we can't force him to remember where Thaddeus is..."




The bus arrives and as Koln gets on the bus driver in the striped sweater chuckles to himself.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's head tilts from one side to the other watching Mindy and Clover place more metal discs on the bar. She rubs her hands together briskly, "Ok here we go!" she says as she tries to lift the weight again in the same motion.BTW How much can she lift up to anyway? ^_^;




It's safe to say that Ruby is able to lift this load as well. Mindy says "Wow, it must be the amish in her! They must lift horses or somethin'!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

“I really have a good feeling about that driver, Socrates. Seems like a good upstanding fellow.” He smiles, covertly petting his rat with a finger as he enters the convenience store. (Hopefully the person behind the counter doesn’t recognize Koln from his last incident at the store…)

Koln immediately heads to the corner of the store where there’s string-cheese and such for sale. After some debate, Koln decides on the block of mild cheddar. He gets a few pieces, one will go to Socrates tonight and the rest can be saved for later in the fridge.

Koln wackiness. I only had one set of spoiler tags, but some reason it's broken up into two, idk why.
[sblock] 
“Hehehehahaha!” Koln picks his head up at the strange giggling. He turns his head and sees what appears to be a child’s hand writhing about between some milk cartons in the freezer.
“Socrates, are you seeing this? Socrates?” Koln feels about in his pockets but is unable to locate his small friend. “Looks like I’m in this alone… as always.” Koln carefully approaches the case. He grips the handle of the freezer and pulls, pulls, and pulls, but is unable to swing it open. 

“Can I get a hand, s'il vous plait?” As if to mock him, the child’s hand slowly retracts out of view into the depths of the freezer. Frustrated, Koln tugs harder and succeeds. A wintery cloud of frost pushes out from the freezer in a strong gust, so strong that Koln, with hand on his hat, struggles to keep upright. 

“Now where did she go…?” Koln tilts his head to the side confusedly ,taking a carton and placing carefully on the ground. He notices how each milk carton has a picture of a young girl with writing all around it. He could just barely make out the words in the scribbled gibberish,
“dsfkmlchavegfgfgdfglokkmb4954954959459
495495495495youbcbvnnbgfgseen
851&21&2menkmemfolkmst3k
mofkssuziemgfmplivesmkolpkmsf3mk2kof2000mem”

Koln begins to lift and push aside the walls of cartons, milk spilling everywhere as he proceeds inside the glass case. Soon he’s able to fit completely inside. He pushes the last wall of milk cartons out of the way (strangely, there’s no shelves, just cartons stacked ontop of eachother). A cold grimy tunnel is before him, an abyss. Koln reaches for his firegun but finds it missing. He shrugs, figuring he must have forgotten it, and produces from his pants his boomstick. He is not intending to use it just yet, but holding the gun made him feel so much better.

_SShhlp!_ Koln spins around in time to watch the glass door close on its own behind him. He pushes at with his hands, arms, and shoulder. Even kicking it, but it will not open. Inside the store he watches as a familiar figure strolls inside. He takes off his hat and turns to Koln with a mocking smile, “No one’s upstairs? Time for me to take over!”
Koln bares his fangs in rage at the hunter. What did he mean? How is he still alive? Why is he dressed exactly as him? 
“Hehehe, don’t worry my brother in Christ, I’m here to keep you on track and fulfill your God-given duty”

“Brother?! You dare call me brother?!” That word, ‘brother,’ angers Koln greatly. Koln knew who his brothers were, and this dead failure of a hunter is NOT one of them. 
“I no longer walk with grace! Insanity is my agape, and my tool to cultivate reality into whatever form I want!”
With that Koln moves his hand to the glass and watches as all of the store in front of him along with everything and everyone inside is pulled/stretched to his fingertips. Koln grins evilly and pulls away his hand, keeping one finger on the glass right on the hunter. He makes his fingers into ‘pincers’ and delights as he applies pressure around the hunter’s head, listening to him gasp and scream in pain as his skull is slowly crushed. Oddly, as Koln tortures the hunter, everyone else in the store continues on about their business, seemingly oblivious to this.

“It is my mind, and it is my rules!” Koln barks from behind the glass as he makes a violent slashing motion with his finger, and watches in glee as the hunter’s head separates from his body. [/sblock]

 

 Koln is now standing outside the store. How he got here, he’s not sure. He is holding a bag with cheese, receipt, and newspaper inside. He looks back into the store and everything appears normal. He takes a moment to wonder how his body was animating itself while his mind was trapped. Is the hunter haunting him from beyond the grave, or is it just an overly powerful figment of his imagination? 

He smiles, feeling Socrates scurry about in his pocket, and feels his side, finding the firegun in its holster. He sits on the curb and lets Socrates onto his lap. Picking off some cheese for him, Koln[FONT=&quot] reads the newspaper for clues about Thaddeus. I don't think I need to roll for this, any crazy person can read a newspaper.
Any interesting npcs around for me to have fun with?
 
 [/FONT]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> It's safe to say that Ruby is able to lift this load as well. Mindy says "Wow, it must be the amish in her! They must lift horses or somethin'!"



"Well one of my brothers, Jebediah, was even stronger than me at one time and could wheel my family around on an ox cart, hehe," Ruby chided. "Lets get some more weight, this is too much fun."


----------



## izillama

Clover cast a wary look to the football players bench pressing just a few machines away. She began to feel a bit uneasy, as though she worried they might catch them. And come on: Anyone taking a look at Ruby would never guess that she was so strong! It was unnatural. 
Common sense winning over curiosity, Clover smiled sadly, sorry to squash Ruby's fun, "I'm sorry, Ruby. But maybe we should wait until the gym isn't so crowded? We don't want to cause a scene. But hey! Cheer up. There are plenty of other machines to explore. Someone like you should find this fun." ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> He smiles, feeling Socrates scurry about in his pocket, and feels his side, finding the firegun in its holster. He sits on the curb and lets Socrates onto his lap. Picking off some cheese for him, Koln[FONT=&quot] reads the newspaper for clues about Thaddeus. I don't think I need to roll for this, any crazy person can read a newspaper.
> Any interesting npcs around for me to have fun with?[/FONT]




You read the newspaper as Socrates eats his cheese. There is nothing in the newspaper about Thaddeus as any semi-intelligent vampire would be able to keep themselves out of the paper. You find an article that talks about the murder that happened the other night near Jacob Prestor's house. It turns out that the girl was definitely not Suzy and was a local woman. Her killer has still not been found.

On the street there is virtually nobody. You see a man who can't seem to walk straight stumble into a nearby alley. Inside the store there is the clerk (a different guy this time) and someone stocking the cereal isle.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> You read the newspaper as Socrates eats his cheese. There is nothing in the newspaper about Thaddeus as any semi-intelligent vampire would be able to keep themselves out of the paper. You find an article that talks about the murder that happened the other night near Jacob Prestor's house. It turns out that the girl was definitely not Suzy and was a local woman. Her killer has still not been found.
> 
> On the street there is virtually nobody. You see a man who can't seem to walk straight stumble into a nearby alley. Inside the store there is the clerk (a different guy this time) and someone stocking the cereal isle.




"Feh, typical liberal media. Ignoring the vampire-threat." Koln throws the newspaper down in frustration, only to pick it right up again and read the comics. "Hehe, I'm homicidal and insane maybe, but let it be known that I am a man who loves his Peanuts." Out of the corner of his eye he sees a fellow stumble into the nearby alley.

"As the beloved apostle... er, can't recall the name, it's in the Bible I'm sure, anyway, as the beloved apostle once said, 'If you see a stranger, follow Him.'" Koln puts down the paper, scoops up Socrates into his pocket and follows the fellow down the alley. "Perhaps this wayward soul can help us on our mission, Socrates."

First one to say who this 'beloved apostle' is gets a cookie! Hint: it's probably not in the Bible... would be awesome if it was though.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Feh, typical liberal media. Ignoring the vampire-threat." Koln throws the newspaper down in frustration, only to pick it right up again and read the comics. "Hehe, I'm homicidal and insane maybe, but let it be known that I am a man who loves his Peanuts." Out of the corner of his eye he sees a fellow stumble into the nearby alley.
> 
> "As the beloved apostle... er, can't recall the name, it's in the Bible I'm sure, anyway, as the beloved apostle once said, 'If you see a stranger, follow Him.'" Koln puts down the paper, scoops up Socrates into his pocket and follows the fellow down the alley. "Perhaps this wayward soul can help us on our mission, Socrates."
> 
> First one to say who this 'beloved apostle' is gets a cookie! Hint: it's probably not in the Bible... would be awesome if it was though.




Ed from Cowboy Beebop said that once. Look, I even found a clip!

http://www.entertonement.com/clips/cvffjjqkxh--If-you-see-a-stranger-1

When Koln turns the corner of the alley the only thing he sees is a drunk homeless man in tattered clothes sitting on a box. He has a bottle inside a bag in his hand. He is all alone back here and he doesn't seem to take any notice of Koln.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver - Hamilton Gymnasium*



izillama said:


> Clover cast a wary look to the football players bench pressing just a few machines away. She began to feel a bit uneasy, as though she worried they might catch them. And come on: Anyone taking a look at Ruby would never guess that she was so strong! It was unnatural.
> Common sense winning over curiosity, Clover smiled sadly, sorry to squash Ruby's fun, "I'm sorry, Ruby. But maybe we should wait until the gym isn't so crowded? We don't want to cause a scene. But hey! Cheer up. There are plenty of other machines to explore. Someone like you should find this fun." ^.^




Mindy's curiosity gets the best of her and she motions for Clover and Ruby to wait. "Hold up a sec. I'm sweatin' like a virgin at a prison rodeo but I want to see if I can lift this as well. I mean, I feel stronger than I was before too!"

Mindy gets under the barbell and motions for Ruby to come over. "Now if I look like I'm gonna yell timber then you go and catch this okay?" With that she takes the barbell off its hooks and lowers it over her chest. She then lifts it up fairly easily as well, not as effortlessly as Ruby but impressive non the less. She does a few reps with it before putting it back. She gets up off the bench and you notice some people starting to stare. Mindy says "Wow, that was 200 pounds right there! It felt like 50! How much you wanna bet we can give some of these lugs a run for their money?" she grins mischievously as she motions with her head to the football players behind her. Clover recognizes that look, it's the same one she gives before she makes a move on a boy she wants.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ed from Cowboy Beebop said that once. Look, I even found a clip!
> 
> If you see a stranger, Cowboy Bebop, Edward Wong Hau Pepelu Tivrusky IV, Sound Bite
> 
> When Koln turns the corner of the alley the only thing he sees is a drunk homeless man in tattered clothes sitting on a box. He has a bottle inside a bag in his hand. He is all alone back here and he doesn't seem to take any notice of Koln.





Yep, next time i see you, you're getting a cookie dave!

Koln stands next to the homeless man, leaning up against a wall beside the box. "Nice night eh? Oh, it's ok, don't get up. I am but a humble priest. In being one I am naturally generous, but even more generous to those who are quick with tongue and privy to this town's secrets. The Lord has pointed me in your direction and so I know you are that man. Have you noticed anything strange about lately? Does the name 'Thaddeus' mean anything to you?" Koln continues to grill the poor man like the expert inquisitor that he is.


Gather information
Tools | DM Tools: No Prep Time, No Problem!


*2703:*
*Rolled for:*
1d20(+2) = *22*

Sense Motive
Tools | DM Tools: No Prep Time, No Problem!


*2704:*
*Rolled for:*
1d20(+8) = *23*


What's his aura?
Does he smell of anything besides booze?

Can Koln hear this man's breathing and heartbeat? Are they erratic or normal?


----------



## izillama

Fyi, 50lbs+50lbs=100lbs. Ruby is only lifting 100!

Clover eyed the football players warily, then gave Mindy an "are-you-kidding?" look. She crossed her arms, "I really don't think that's a good idea. Especially for _you_. They've watched you week after week lift 50lb reps. I think you're just asking for trouble."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Yep, next time i see you, you're getting a cookie dave!
> 
> Koln stands next to the homeless man, leaning up against a wall beside the box. "Nice night eh? Oh, it's ok, don't get up. I am but a humble priest. In being one I am naturally generous, but even more generous to those who are quick with tongue and privy to this town's secrets. The Lord has pointed me in your direction and so I know you are that man. Have you noticed anything strange about lately? Does the name 'Thaddeus' mean anything to you?" Koln continues to grill the poor man like the expert inquisitor that he is.
> 
> Gather information
> 
> 
> 1d20(+2) = *22*
> Sense Motive
> 
> 
> 1d20(+8) = *23*
> What's his aura?
> Does he smell of anything besides booze? Can Koln hear this man's breathing and heartbeat? Are they erratic or normal?




The real lesson is "don't leave anything in the fridge" 

The man looks up at Koln surprised. His face is worn and wrinkled and he squints as if he can't see. "Oh...I'm sorry father! Didn't see ya there! I haven't really been to church lately but I'm no sinner! What's that you say 'Thaddeus'? Is that some kind of new liquor? Cuz I've never heard of it! I only drink what I can afford see." The old man laughs and coughs at the same time. 

Koln
[sblock]
His aura color is            *Dark or muddy forest green:*Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.


His breathing is congested but his heartbeat is normal. He smells strongly of booze but you also get the sent of rich blood in him, this thick kind that only a real man of a vampire would drink.

[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver - Hamilton Gymnasium*



izillama said:


> Fyi, 50lbs+50lbs=100lbs. Ruby is only lifting 100!
> 
> Clover eyed the football players warily, then gave Mindy an "are-you-kidding?" look. She crossed her arms, "I really don't think that's a good idea. Especially for _you_. They've watched you week after week lift 50lb reps. I think you're just asking for trouble."




I actually thought you had put 200lbs on and didn't bother checking. But whatever, no one said Mindy was good at math!

Mindy sighs and says "Oh alrighty. I just really think it would be dandy to show off a bit. And hey, some guys like a strong woman!"

She gets up off the bench and points to one of the machines in the corner. "I guess we should start there if you want to do the circuit here. Come to think of it. Should we really leave that crazy guy by himself for so long?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The real lesson is "don't leave anything in the fridge"
> 
> The man looks up at Koln surprised. His face is worn and wrinkled and he squints as if he can't see. "Oh...I'm sorry father! Didn't see ya there! I haven't really been to church lately but I'm no sinner! What's that you say 'Thaddeus'? Is that some kind of new liquor? Cuz I've never heard of it! I only drink what I can afford see." The old man laughs and coughs at the same time.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> His aura color is            *Dark or muddy forest green:*Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.
> 
> 
> His breathing is congested but his heartbeat is normal. He smells strongly of booze but you also get the sent of rich blood in him, this thick kind that only a real man of a vampire would drink.
> 
> [/sblock]




Aw c'mon! I rolled a natural 20 for gather information and that's it? No fair! I know he's just a homeless bum, but bums see the darndest things, oh well.

"I understand... as does the Lord. You must drink what is provided by His Will."


Koln is silent as he stares at the man from under the brim of his hat. His next step was to inquire at Edward's, but it would be best if Eddy was alone. If Koln meets with Edward on his own turf, Koln can not be assured he's hearing the truth. Even if he knows Ed's lying, what can he do about it? He is in no position to ask questions nor demand answers there. If he was human the answer would be easy, stake out Edward... no pun intended, but watch his club from a distance and see where he goes. The only problem is that Edward would most likely leave when the sun's about to come up, leaving Koln with obvious problems of cutting his self-imposed curfew short.
What he needs is someone who can act as his eyes during the day... yes... Koln starts sizing up the old man and plots, trying to remember what Clover did to Mindy. 'Just make him drink my blood? Sounds too easy...Koln thinks and smiles, gently patting the homeless man on the back.


"Blessed are the poor in spirit, for their's is the Kingdom of God! You only drink what you can afford eh? Well, how about a drink on me, and the Lord too of course, He will be more than happy to pick up the tab, God Willing... I really hope God Willing..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Aw c'mon! I rolled a natural 20 for gather information and that's it? No fair! I know he's just a homeless bum, but bums see the darndest things, oh well.
> 
> What he needs is someone who can act as his eyes during the day... yes... Koln starts sizing up the old man and plots, trying to remember what Clover did to Mindy. 'Just make him drink my blood? Sounds too easy...Koln thinks and smiles, gently patting the homeless man on the back.
> 
> "Blessed are the poor in spirit, for their's is the Kingdom of God! You only drink what you can afford eh? Well, how about a drink on me, and the Lord too of course, He will be more than happy to pick up the tab, God Willing... I really hope God Willing..."




Despite the roll, the question was rather specific and it is fair to say a bum wouldn't know about Thaddeus.

The bum looks up and smiles showing his crooked yellowing teeth. He says "Yes, yes! Let's share a bottle of Thaddeus! I just love the taste of new liquor!" He then throws the bottle in his hand to the back of the alley.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Despite the roll, the question was rather specific and it is fair to say a bum wouldn't know about Thaddeus.
> 
> The bum looks up and smiles showing his crooked yellowing teeth. He says "Yes, yes! Let's share a bottle of Thaddeus! I just love the taste of new liquor!" He then throws the bottle in his hand to the back of the alley.




Koln also asked if he noticed anything strange about lately.

Koln is still debating whether or not to go through with his plan. This individual does stick out... and what's more, he might not be a man of faith. He cannot, in good faith, employ am infidel.
This will decide it, if this bum is a sign from God, or just another obstacle by the Devil.

"Hm, yes, I shall treat you, if and only if you can recite the Lord's Prayer."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> She gets up off the bench and points to one of the machines in the corner. "I guess we should start there if you want to do the circuit here. Come to think of it. Should we really leave that crazy guy by himself for so long?"




Ruby snaps out of her craze for weightlifting and comes to her senses. "Koln isn't that crazy.. at least I surely do hope not yet.. Oh dear.." she pauses in dread as she puts a hand to her forehead. "Maybe we can at least check on him and see if he wants to do anything tonight," she suggested.


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled, glad to see that Ruby was using her head and that Mindy had finally given in. Not one for enjoying the gym scene, Clover found that she was growing a bit board with being around the sweaty, smelly jocks and the whirring machines and clanking hunks of metal. But she didn't want to put an end to Mindy and Ruby's fun, either.
She nodded, "You're right. I hope he's not feeling too lonely. Sometimes I worry about him and that rat spending all their time together." She lowered her voice slightly, "Do you think he can _really_ understand that thing?" Then she shrugged at herself, "Anyway, how about this? I'll take a quick jog back to the dorm and see what he's up to." She laughed as she walked off, "You two have fun. And don't worry, Ruby. If there's anything to report, I've got Mindy on speed-dial." She grinned as she held up her cell phone from her pocket and jogged off into the night.

Clover ran quickly across the campus to the dorm. Though it was a half an hour walk, she managed the run in 5 minutes, amazed with her new speed. Plus, she was in a particular hurry because of that prickly, annoying feeling she kept getting in the back of her mind. She suddenly had visions of returning to her room to find the television on fire, and she quickly pushed them away.
Luckily, when she reached the dorm, there were no fire trucks and everyone was bundled safely away in their rooms, squashing any notion that there had been a fire drill in her absence. In fact, nearing her room, she smelled no smoke whatsoever--only a faint chemical smell that eluded her as to where she had smelled it before. 
But also, upon nearing her room, she realized that she was unnerved because it was so quiet.
Too quiet.
Hesitating, she unlocked her door and pushed it open slowly, peeking around the corner and calling out softly, "Koln?" Her room was dark, and she opened the door in full, calling a little louder, "Koln? Are you in here?"
The chemical smell was stronger in her room, and as she fumbled around for the light switch, she suddenly placed the smell.
'Sharpie.'
_Click_.
Her pristine white walls (which she would have to pay at the end of the year for if there were any damage to them!) were completely covered in dark, bold lines and letters. She felt her mouth fall open as she walked into the center of the room and turned in a circle. 
Pictures. Writing. _Gibberish_. No surface had been safe from what looked like one of Koln's crazy spells. But it wasn't stick figure pictures or the bible verses which concerned her.
Reaching for the conveniently-placed note which Koln had left behind, Clover only had to glance at it once before she felt herself reeling in panic.
Her cell phone was out in a flash as she continued turning in circles and beholding her walls. 

If and when Mindy picks up:
"You two need to get over here _now_!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> _Click_.
> Her pristine white walls (which she would have to pay at the end of the year for if there were any damage to them!) were completely covered in dark, bold lines and letters. She felt her mouth fall open as she walked into the center of the room and turned in a circle.
> Pictures. Writing. _Gibberish_. No surface had been safe from what looked like one of Koln's crazy spells. But it wasn't stick figure pictures or the bible verses which concerned her.
> Reaching for the conveniently-placed note which Koln had left behind, Clover only had to glance at it once before she felt herself reeling in panic.




In that post Koln left the cap of the sharpie on as he was "Writing" on the wall. The walls shouldn't have any writing on them that Clover could see, crazy Koln merely thought he was writing on a blackboard with a piece of chalk, which wasn't there. Strangely, I mentioned that the ink appeared red to him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln also asked if he noticed anything strange about lately.
> 
> Koln is still debating whether or not to go through with his plan. This individual does stick out... and what's more, he might not be a man of faith. He cannot, in good faith, employ am infidel.
> This will decide it, if this bum is a sign from God, or just another obstacle by the Devil.
> 
> "Hm, yes, I shall treat you, if and only if you can recite the Lord's Prayer."




The old man lets out a hacking laugh. "Oh, I know that one....hic! I used to hear that all the time, in the soup lines....hic! I believe it goes a little something like this." The old man clears his throat. "Our Father, who art in heaven....hic! hallowed be thy   name. Thy Kingdom come....hic! thy will be done *cough* *hack* on earth as it is in   heaven. Give us this day our daily booze....er....bread....hic! And forgive us our   trespasses....hic! as we forgive those who trespass against us. And lead us not   into temptation, but deliver us from evil...hic! For thine is the kingdom *cough* the   power and the glory *burp* for ever and ever....hic! Amen!" 

After that the old man falls asleep and starts snoring. He then bolts up suddenly and looks around as if he forgets where he is. He looks at Koln "Who are you again? Oh, did you say something strange? You know, Tin Can Tim might know something, he's always tellin' ghost stories. Where did my booze go? Hey, I'll tell ya what. If you buy me some booze I'll show ya where he lives."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Reaching for the conveniently-placed note which Koln had left behind, Clover only had to glance at it once before she felt herself reeling in panic.
> Her cell phone was out in a flash as she continued turning in circles and beholding her walls.
> 
> If and when Mindy picks up:
> "You two need to get over here _now_!"




Mindy agrees to come over as soon as she gets the call from Clover. Her and Ruby get there as fast as they can considering that Mindy would get tired from running all the way across campus at full speed. So Mindy and Ruby get to the room and see all of Koln's "artwork". Mindy says "Oh my stars....did he do all this? What does this even mean?"

Sorry Mike, I'm gonna have to side with Clover on this one


----------



## izillama

Clover cringed at Mindy's horrible Texas vernacular (never having been too fond of her way of phrasing things). She paused midway through pulling on her street clothes, "Koln seems to have gone after a very dangerous vampire. I mean, am I right, Ruby? There's probably no way in hell he'd actually _find_ Thaddeus. But, on the highly-probably chance he's gotten himself into some trouble... *sigh* I guess we should get out there and look for him."
She finished changing and threw Ruby's dress at her, pretty much ignoring Mindy for the moment. She mused, "Now, where would he have gone? I hope he's not just going around asking the general public about vampires. That would probably make Edward pretty pissed. And _no_, Mindy! I _don't_ mean Edward _Cullen_." She arched an eyebrow very severely towards the girl to remind her that, yes: She _did_ remember what Mindy had done the previous night, and yes: She _did_ intend to reprimand the girl at some later point.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover cringed at Mindy's horrible Texas vernacular (never having been too fond of her way of phrasing things). She paused midway through pulling on her street clothes, "Koln seems to have gone after a very dangerous vampire. I mean, am I right, Ruby? There's probably no way in hell he'd actually _find_ Thaddeus. But, on the highly-probably chance he's gotten himself into some trouble... *sigh* I guess we should get out there and look for him."
> She finished changing and threw Ruby's dress at her, pretty much ignoring Mindy for the moment. She mused, "Now, where would he have gone? I hope he's not just going around asking the general public about vampires. That would probably make Edward pretty pissed. And _no_, Mindy! I _don't_ mean Edward _Cullen_." She arched an eyebrow very severely towards the girl to remind her that, yes: She _did_ remember what Mindy had done the previous night, and yes: She _did_ intend to reprimand the girl at some later point.




Mindy laughs nervously upon Clover's evil glare. "Heh...well ya know, I've always been on team Jacob anyway....But more importantly, how do ya plan on finding him? None of us have cars cus' we're pathetic freshmen. I don't think I wanna get any of my friends involved in this."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The old man lets out a hacking laugh. "Oh, I know that one....hic! I used to hear that all the time, in the soup lines....hic! I believe it goes a little something like this." The old man clears his throat. "Our Father, who art in heaven....hic! hallowed be thy   name. Thy Kingdom come....hic! thy will be done *cough* *hack* on earth as it is in   heaven. Give us this day our daily booze....er....bread....hic! And forgive us our   trespasses....hic! as we forgive those who trespass against us. And lead us not   into temptation, but deliver us from evil...hic! For thine is the kingdom *cough* the   power and the glory *burp* for ever and ever....hic! Amen!"
> 
> After that the old man falls asleep and starts snoring. He then bolts up suddenly and looks around as if he forgets where he is. He looks at Koln "Who are you again? Oh, did you say something strange? You know, Tin Can Tim might know something, he's always tellin' ghost stories. Where did my booze go? Hey, I'll tell ya what. If you buy me some booze I'll show ya where he lives."




He did recite the prayer completely, Koln thinks, but not flawlessly. Best to be careful before doing anything rash. "Tin Can Tim? Isn't that a little.. i don't know...I'm assuming he's homeless. That's like if my name was 'Jacques deBaguette' or 'Frenchie dePierrecroissante' or 'Isurrender! deArchdeTriumph.'

I don't think they sell hard alcohol in convenience stores, but I could be wrong, this is Denver. If so, or if there is a package store nearby, could we just skip to the part where Koln gives him the booze?


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Koln seems to have gone after a very dangerous vampire. I mean, am I right, Ruby? There's probably no way in hell he'd actually find Thaddeus. But, on the highly-probably chance he's gotten himself into some trouble... *sigh* I guess we should get out there and look for him."



  Ruby pulled the dress over her head in a hurry, prepared for the worst. "I need to protect him! He can't face him alone!" Ruby squeaks frantically. If she had breath she would be hyperventilating. She heads towards the door wanting to leave for the next bus. "Please, let's hurry, we should check broadstreet as well..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> He did recite the prayer completely, Koln thinks, but not flawlessly. Best to be careful before doing anything rash. "Tin Can Tim? Isn't that a little.. i don't know...I'm assuming he's homeless. That's like if my name was 'Jacques deBaguette' or 'Frenchie dePierrecroissante' or 'Isurrender! deArchdeTriumph.'
> 
> I don't think they sell hard alcohol in convenience stores, but I could be wrong, this is Denver. If so, or if there is a package store nearby, could we just skip to the part where Koln gives him the booze?




There is a package store nearby so we can assume that Koln manages to buy some cheap whiskey from the store to give to the old man. He starts gulping it down. "Ahhh....that hit the spot right there....hic! Hey I'm sorry, didja want anything? I don't have a cup, but I think I saw a can around here somewheres. Ya know, Tin Can Tim may be homeless. But he is most definitely a legend among the poor here. You know you're a hero when you have trash in your name! Anyways...that old sod lives just down the alley across from Busty Betty's, ya know that porn shop down there. Look for the three X's...hic! that means porn yup!" The old man drifts off to sleep again snoring loudly and muttering about the "good old days".


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> There is a package store nearby so we can assume that Koln manages to buy some cheap whiskey from the store to give to the old man. He starts gulping it down. "Ahhh....that hit the spot right there....hic! Hey I'm sorry, didja want anything? I don't have a cup, but I think I saw a can around here somewheres. Ya know, Tin Can Tim may be homeless. But he is most definitely a legend among the poor here. You know you're a hero when you have trash in your name! Anyways...that old sod lives just down the alley across from Busty Betty's, ya know that porn shop down there. Look for the three X's...hic! that means porn yup!" The old man drifts off to sleep again snoring loudly and muttering about the "good old days".





"Good old days...?" Koln shrugs and heads off in the direction that the homeless man told him, soon coming to the sideways neon crosses. "This must be it. We must be wary Socrates, the devil is here, I'm certain..." He turns down the alley across from the sketchy porn store, keeping his eyes peeled for tin can tim.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Good old days...?" Koln shrugs and heads off in the direction that the homeless man told him, soon coming to the sideways neon crosses. "This must be it. We must be wary Socrates, the devil is here, I'm certain..." He turns down the alley across from the sketchy porn store, keeping his eyes peeled for tin can tim.




Koln can see an orange glow at the end of the alleyway. He comes to the end and sees that there is a corner to turn there. Coming around the corner he can see that the orange glow is coming from a fire that is lit inside an empty garbage can. There are a few empty food cans littered around the area there is nobody there. A stray cat is eating some remains out of one of the cans.'

Koln
[sblock]
You can hear Socrates talking from inside your pocket "Kill that beast! Cats are the devil! Why don't you feed on a cat instead of my rat brethren?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby pulled the dress over her head in a hurry, prepared for the worst. "I need to protect him! He can't face him alone!" Ruby squeaks frantically. If she had breath she would be hyperventilating. She heads towards the door wanting to leave for the next bus. "Please, let's hurry, we should check broadstreet as well..."




Mindy says "Well, I guess I'll go with you to the Broadstreet. I haven't been to that place in awhile, not as easy to pick up guys there 'cus they're mostly old fogies."

You all go to the bus stop and catch the next bus which will take you to the Broadstreet. On the bus Mindy asks "What makes ya think he went to the club anyway?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy says "Well, I guess I'll go with you to the Broadstreet. I haven't been to that place in awhile, not as easy to pick up guys there 'cus they're mostly old fogies."
> 
> You all go to the bus stop and catch the next bus which will take you to the Broadstreet. On the bus Mindy asks "What makes ya think he went to the club anyway?"



Ruby answers Mindy with her mind still racing. "I'm not too sure, but I'm just afraid he might have a run in with Edward if he behaves too erratically. He might even pump people for information about Thaddeous's whereabouts so he could be anywhere," she says with a discerning frown. 'I have to think about where else he might be, come on brain think, use your head?!' her brained screamed. "Anyone else have any ideas of where to search?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round...*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby answers Mindy with her mind still racing. "I'm not too sure, but I'm just afraid he might have a run in with Edward if he behaves too erratically. He might even pump people for information about Thaddeous's whereabouts so he could be anywhere," she says with a discerning frown. 'I have to think about where else he might be, come on brain think, use your head?!' her brained screamed. "Anyone else have any ideas of where to search?"




Clover
[sblock]
Mindy whispers in your ear "You have any idea what is sam hell she's talking about? Let's just go to the club for now ok?"
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Meanwhile, Clover sat sternly with her arms crossed, deep in thought. She heard the Ruby was talking, but she wasn't really listening. She figured, after all, that the girl was having the same conclusions as her. Only Ruby was much more vocal.
'I really, _really_ don't think he'd find Thaddeus. So really, that's just leaving us with the problem of property damage, _people _damage, and an inconvenient run-in with prince stick-up-his-a$$. Hm...'
"Anyone else have any ideas of where to search?"
Ruby's banter finally lulled and Clover looked sideways at the frantic girl.
Meanwhile, Mindy leaned over and whispered into her ear, "You have any idea what is sam hell she's talking about? Let's just go to the club for now ok?"
She rolled her eyes, wishing the other two would calm down and _think_--for once.
She sighed dramatically, making it clear that she was annoyed, "_Look_. We're already on the bus to the Broadstreet, so we might as well go there and check it out. Come on: as soon as we walk in there, given that this is Koln we're talking about, either we'll be told that some idiot priest has just tried his luck with the manager or one of the employees will probably just tell us to go back to Edward's office for whatever remains of our dear friend." She smiled at Ruby as though to say she was joking. 
"But the fact remains that Koln probably did _not_ go to the Broadstreet, owning to the fact that Thaddeus probably wouldn't step foot in there if someone paid him, since he's already on the out with Edward. So, _when_ we cross this club off the list of possible places that Koln wandered into more logical places for him to search for Thaddeus. Wherever _that_ might be. Maybe he's trying to pick up the local beat from some of the residents of the area."
Clover shrugged and sat back, hoping to have a quiet rest of the ride. Then she mused, almost to herself, as she closed her eyes, "Besides, if all else fails I guess we could call that Lacie girl. She seems to have an antenna for getting inside Koln's head, huh?" She smiled grimly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> She sighed dramatically, making it clear that she was annoyed, "_Look_. We're already on the bus to the Broadstreet, so we might as well go there and check it out. Come on: as soon as we walk in there, given that this is Koln we're talking about, either we'll be told that some idiot priest has just tried his luck with the manager or one of the employees will probably just tell us to go back to Edward's office for whatever remains of our dear friend." She smiled at Ruby as though to say she was joking.
> "But the fact remains that Koln probably did _not_ go to the Broadstreet, owning to the fact that Thaddeus probably wouldn't step foot in there if someone paid him, since he's already on the out with Edward. So, _when_ we cross this club off the list of possible places that Koln wandered into more logical places for him to search for Thaddeus. Wherever _that_ might be. Maybe he's trying to pick up the local beat from some of the residents of the area."
> Clover shrugged and sat back, hoping to have a quiet rest of the ride. Then she mused, almost to herself, as she closed her eyes, "Besides, if all else fails I guess we could call that Lacie girl. She seems to have an antenna for getting inside Koln's head, huh?" She smiled grimly.




The bus stops in front of the Broadstreet. There is a small crowd of people smoking outside. You all get off the bus and go inside the club. The crowd inside looks much like the people who were there the night of the concert. You can hear a live band playing but it doesn't sound like Seventh Son. As you make your way to the front desk Mindy says "I love how we were in such a rush we came here in our gym skibbies." 

When you reach the front desk the man welcomes you "And how are we tonight ladies? This is your lucky night, girls get in for free!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln can see an orange glow at the end of the alleyway. He comes to the end and sees that there is a corner to turn there. Coming around the corner he can see that the orange glow is coming from a fire that is lit inside an empty garbage can. There are a few empty food cans littered around the area there is nobody there. A stray cat is eating some remains out of one of the cans.'
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You can hear Socrates talking from inside your pocket "Kill that beast! Cats are the devil! Why don't you feed on a cat instead of my rat brethren?"
> [/sblock]




Koln instantly notices the fire out of the corner of his eye and briskly turns away from it.

"You are wise Socrates, although I don't think I've ever drank from a rodent. I have read how the Devil and those that use magic can transform into cats, so I should show no mercy!"

With that Koln scoops up the cat, lifting it to eye level with him. He opens his mouth and bares his fangs.
_"Mew"
_"Aw, I can't do it Socrates. This animal is wild and untamed, a hunter. It reminds me of Ruby."
_"Hiss!" _Koln winces as the cat swipes at his arms and face.
"Gah! Now it reminds me of Clover!" Koln drops the animal which gracefully lands on its feet. He sighs, seeing no one around.
"Where would a bum go at this time of night? He can't be begging for change, there's no one about. Hm, maybe if he wait a bit he'll come back."
Koln grabs the nearest cardboard box and pulls it over himself as he crouches on the ground.
"When the bum returns, we will surprise him Socrates!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln instantly notices the fire out of the corner of his eye and briskly turns away from it.
> 
> "You are wise Socrates, although I don't think I've ever drank from a rodent. I have read how the Devil and those that use magic can transform into cats, so I should show no mercy!"
> 
> With that Koln scoops up the cat, lifting it to eye level with him. He opens his mouth and bares his fangs.
> _"Mew"
> _"Aw, I can't do it Socrates. This animal is wild and untamed, a hunter. It reminds me of Ruby."
> _"Hiss!" _Koln winces as the cat swipes at his arms and face.
> "Gah! Now it reminds me of Clover!" Koln drops the animal which gracefully lands on its feet. He sighs, seeing no one around.
> "Where would a bum go at this time of night? He can't be begging for change, there's no one about. Hm, maybe if he wait a bit he'll come back."
> Koln grabs the nearest cardboard box and pulls it over himself as he crouches on the ground.
> "When the bum returns, we will surprise him Socrates!"




Actually, Koln and Ruby fed on rats at the school from a dumpster. Socrates saw that and was horrified. So now we have Metal Gear solid Koln!

Koln waits around for what seems like an hour but it's really only 10 minutes. Eventually he hears a shuffling sound like someone walking. It gets louder and louder and then it stops. Koln can hear a man muttering to himself about the cold and how good tuna fish is.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Actually, Koln and Ruby fed on rats at the school from a dumpster. Socrates saw that and was horrified. So now we have Metal Gear solid Koln!
> 
> Koln waits around for what seems like an hour but it's really only 10 minutes. Eventually he hears a shuffling sound like someone walking. It gets louder and louder and then it stops. Koln can hear a man muttering to himself about the cold and how good tuna fish is.




Koln creeps up from behind the man with the cardboard box, and leaps to his feet, tossing the box aside and shouting "Ah Ha! I SURPRISED YOU TIN CAN TIM! Er, at least I think that's your name, anyway. *ahem* Didn't see me coming did you?! Yes! I agree that tuna fish is good! Because I am NOT a vampire, so much so that I wish I had some tuna right now. Good, we agree and get along. I am but a humble priest doing a small inquiry into matters of faith. Now, I will cut to the important bit, have you seen anything strange lately? You know, people drinking blood? Ghosts? Ghouls? Missing children? People with funny sounding names like 'Thaddeus?'"

Gather information
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2 → [4,2] = (6)

Sense Motive 
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)

Aura color. Hearbeat/breathing?


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> When you reach the front desk the man welcomes you "And how are we tonight ladies? This is your lucky night, girls get in for free!"




Clover very nearly rolled her eyes at the man. Though it was no fault of his own, she knew that they had no need for this idle conversation and immediately pressed her point. She learned charmingly forward over the desk, flashing him a dazzling, warm glance of lavander as she spoke from a slightly-less-than-friendly, tad-over-fake, yet equally dazzling smile, "Actually sir, we won't stay long if we can help it." She indicated Ruby, "My friend here seems to have lost track of her boyfriend. Tall? Pale? Black hair? Top hat? Any information you could offer us would be most appreciated. Otherwise, we'll be on our way."

(and since I'm SURE he will say that he hasn't seen hide nor hair of Koln, here is the next response...)

Clover pursed her lips in disappointment, clearly forlorn yet not losing hope. She moved her hand slightly and, without anyone even being able to discern where it had come from, she produced a business card sized piece of paper in her hand.
Once again, she leaned over the man's desk, smiling warmly with her eyes, "Well then, sir, if you should see our friend, could you kindly instruct him to place a call to Angelica and direct him to your nearest telephone? We would be _most_ obliged."
And with that, she straightened up and fixed him with a look that instantly told him she wasn't kidding around and would _not_ tolerate any nonsense phone calls from the man himself and _did_ expect him to follow her wishes under no penalty which he wished to imagine. And so, she flipped her hair as though he were bothering her and led Mindy and Ruby out of the club.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln creeps up from behind the man with the cardboard box, and leaps to his feet, tossing the box aside and shouting "Ah Ha! I SURPRISED YOU TIN CAN TIM! Er, at least I think that's your name, anyway. *ahem* Didn't see me coming did you?! Yes! I agree that tuna fish is good! Because I am NOT a vampire, so much so that I wish I had some tuna right now. Good, we agree and get along. I am but a humble priest doing a small inquiry into matters of faith. Now, I will cut to the important bit, have you seen anything strange lately? You know, people drinking blood? Ghosts? Ghouls? Missing children? People with funny sounding names like 'Thaddeus?'"
> 
> Gather information
> 1d20+2 → [4,2] = (6)
> 
> Sense Motive
> 1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)
> 
> Aura color. Hearbeat/breathing?




Tin Can Tim jumps back. He goes behind the fire and raises the can over his head. "Foul demon begone! Begone or I will land this can right between your eyes!" He squints at Koln and says "Oh, a man...or so you say. You speak gibberish. I've seen many things, but none so strange as a beast who calls himself a priest."

Koln
[sblock]
You are too far away to hear breathing or a heartbeat. Tin Can Tim's aura is a *GOLD AURA COLOR*: The color of enlightenment and divine protection. When seen within the aura, it says that the person is being guided by their highest good. It is divine guidance. Protection, wisdom, inner knowledge, spiritual mind, intuitive thinker. You feel uneasy about the fire between you and Tin Can Tim, like an inner fear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover very nearly rolled her eyes at the man. Though it was no fault of his own, she knew that they had no need for this idle conversation and immediately pressed her point. She learned charmingly forward over the desk, flashing him a dazzling, warm glance of lavander as she spoke from a slightly-less-than-friendly, tad-over-fake, yet equally dazzling smile, "Actually sir, we won't stay long if we can help it." She indicated Ruby, "My friend here seems to have lost track of her boyfriend. Tall? Pale? Black hair? Top hat? Any information you could offer us would be most appreciated. Otherwise, we'll be on our way."
> 
> Clover pursed her lips in disappointment, clearly forlorn yet not losing hope. She moved her hand slightly and, without anyone even being able to discern where it had come from, she produced a business card sized piece of paper in her hand.
> Once again, she leaned over the man's desk, smiling warmly with her eyes, "Well then, sir, if you should see our friend, could you kindly instruct him to place a call to Angelica and direct him to your nearest telephone? We would be _most_ obliged."
> And with that, she straightened up and fixed him with a look that instantly told him she wasn't kidding around and would _not_ tolerate any nonsense phone calls from the man himself and _did_ expect him to follow her wishes under no penalty which he wished to imagine. And so, she flipped her hair as though he were bothering her and led Mindy and Ruby out of the club.




As you leave the club the man behind the counter says "Wait, now that you mention that guy. Aren't you and the red-hared girl friends of Edward? He told me to let you know that he wants you to see him as soon as you can. I think he might still be in a meeting but you can go back to his office and see him if you want."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Tin Can Tim jumps back. He goes behind the fire and raises the can over his head. "Foul demon begone! Begone or I will land this can right between your eyes!" He squints at Koln and says "Oh, a man...or so you say. You speak gibberish. I've seen many things, but none so strange as a beast who calls himself a priest."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You are too far away to hear breathing or a heartbeat. Tin Can Tim's aura is a      * GOLD AURA COLOR*: The color of enlightenment and divine protection. When seen within the aura, it says that the person is being guided by their highest good. It is divine guidance. Protection, wisdom, inner knowledge, spiritual mind, intuitive thinker.
> [/sblock]




Koln blinks and turns his head, looking over his shoulder behind him, as if thinking this person's addressing someone else. "Oh? Did you mean moi? Well I confess, no one besides our Lord is perfect, but ye who is without sin cast the first flaming garbage can...? Besides myself, I merely want information about anything else you've seen that's odd, it is a matter of faith you see. A small girl's life is in danger, as are all of the souls of Denver. Again I ask you, in the name of our Lord, have you seen anything not typical of human behavior?"

Gather Information
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> As you leave the club the man behind the counter says "Wait, now that you mention that guy. Aren't you and the red-hared girl friends of Edward? He told me to let you know that he wants you to see him as soon as you can. I think he might still be in a meeting but you can go back to his office and see him if you want."



Ruby stops in her tracks upon hearing this and turns, "Thank you, we will keep that in mind," she says curtly. She looks at Clover with a worried look. "Maybe we should all go back to him once we find Koln and hope for the best," she said. She wasn't ready for any cheerful news at any rate at this moment. She looked over her shoulder down the alleyways once they were outside. "We should split up and search. Too bad I don't know how to use those sell-phone things to communicate with." She scratched her head a bit in thought. "How bout I go with Mindy and she can call you or you can call us when we find him? I can protect her too out here if anything happens," she openly suggested.


----------



## izillama

Clover looked at Ruby with just a little surprise on her face. She was a bit taken aback by the fact that Ruby, of all people, had just suggested that they split up. Not because she didn't think the girl would ever be able to think of something so brilliant, but because she was sure that Ruby, like Koln, thought Clover too weak to do anything on her own.
She actually smiled at the compliment, nodding, "Yes. Of course. Good idea. Say we take... oh... one hour? Then we'll meet back here. Mindy and I will communicate via cell phone if anything should arise. Ok? Mindy, are you all right with this?"
She almost only remembered it as an afterthought to ask if Mindy was ok with splitting up from Clover and going with a girl that she barely knew anything about.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln blinks and turns his head, looking over his shoulder behind him, as if thinking this person's addressing someone else. "Oh? Did you mean moi? Well I confess, no one besides our Lord is perfect, but ye who is without sin cast the first flaming garbage can...? Besides myself, I merely want information about anything else you've seen that's odd, it is a matter of faith you see. A small girl's life is in danger, as are all of the souls of Denver. Again I ask you, in the name of our Lord, have you seen anything not typical of human behavior?"
> 
> Gather Information
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2 → [20,2] = (22)




Tin Can Tim lowers his arm and clears his throat. "I suppose that's fair enough. I'm more or less a legend on these streets." He steps around the fire closer to where Koln is. Koln can see him much easier now, he's wearing a tattered trench coat and a dirty old Denver Broncos cap. He has a long beard that is mostly white with patches of gray. 

He says to Koln "But you shouldn't jump out from under boxes like that. You'll give an old man a heart attack! As for strange things, I've seen a lot. There are things out here that most people would never believe existed. Recently though I saw a man bring someone back from the dead. A friend of mine had come down with some bad case of pneumonia, which is very dangerous  for people living on the street you know because we are always fighting to stay warm during the colder months. Anyway, I went to go visit him to see how he was doing, I even brought a can of soup I had found to give to him. He lived right down the street from here right under the Route 470 overpass. When I got there the poor guy was stiff as a log, real shame I tell ya, such a nice guy he was. I heard someone coming and I hid behind some nearby bushes, but I could still see what was going on you know. I saw this man come over and he was dressed like he was going to a funeral or something, a black trench coat and a real fancy black suit. Anyway, this guy looks down at my friend lying there dead and starts saying something in a low voice. I couldn't understand what he was saying, I don't even think he was speaking english. But soon after this guy started talking he raised his hand over my friend and soon after my friend started moving again! I swear to the Lord this is true! The man left and my friend followed him, he moved kind of slow but he looked exactly the same. Well needless to say I was spooked shitless and I ran away from there the first chance I could! I haven't gone back there since."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover looked at Ruby with just a little surprise on her face. She was a bit taken aback by the fact that Ruby, of all people, had just suggested that they split up. Not because she didn't think the girl would ever be able to think of something so brilliant, but because she was sure that Ruby, like Koln, thought Clover too weak to do anything on her own.
> She actually smiled at the compliment, nodding, "Yes. Of course. Good idea. Say we take... oh... one hour? Then we'll meet back here. Mindy and I will communicate via cell phone if anything should arise. Ok? Mindy, are you all right with this?"
> She almost only remembered it as an afterthought to ask if Mindy was ok with splitting up from Clover and going with a girl that she barely knew anything about.




Mindy says "Umm, I guess so. I'd like to see you guys find him again. Ruby, why don't you get a phone? I mean, doesn't everybody have one these days? I'll go with her but let's make sure I don't get stabbed this time 'kay?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Tin Can Tim lowers his arm and clears his throat. "I suppose that's fair enough. I'm more or less a legend on these streets." He steps around the fire closer to where Koln is. Koln can see him much easier now, he's wearing a tattered trench coat and a dirty old Denver Broncos cap. He has a long beard that is mostly white with patches of gray.
> 
> He says to Koln "But you shouldn't jump out from under boxes like that. You'll give an old man a heart attack! As for strange things, I've seen a lot. There are things out here that most people would never believe existed. Recently though I saw a man bring someone back from the dead. A friend of mine had come down with some bad case of pneumonia, which is very dangerous  for people living on the street you know because we are always fighting to stay warm during the colder months. Anyway, I went to go visit him to see how he was doing, I even brought a can of soup I had found to give to him. He lived right down the street from here right under the Route 470 overpass. When I got there the poor guy was stiff as a log, real shame I tell ya, such a nice guy he was. I heard someone coming and I hid behind some nearby bushes, but I could still see what was going on you know. I saw this man come over and he was dressed like he was going to a funeral or something, a black trench coat and a real fancy black suit. Anyway, this guy looks down at my friend lying there dead and starts saying something in a low voice. I couldn't understand what he was saying, I don't even think he was speaking english. But soon after this guy started talking he raised his hand over my friend and soon after my friend started moving again! I swear to the Lord this is true! The man left and my friend followed him, he moved kind of slow but he looked exactly the same. Well needless to say I was spooked shitless and I ran away from there the first chance I could! I haven't gone back there since."




"I understand. That person you saw motionless, that was your friend. The person that got up and followed this trench coated man, that is no longer your friend. Next time to see either of them, I want you to avoid all eye contact. In fact, keep your eyes low with your chin tucked down in front of your neck and pray the Lord's Prayer as loudly as you can and don't stop. If you haven't been to Church lately, start." Koln slowly approaches the man and opens his coat, revealing his holsters and magazines strapped across his chest. He takes out his S&W and hands it to him. He instructs the homeless man how to use it.

"Take good care of it, it has served me well. You will need it. If this coated person was who I think it was, then your life is in danger. The creatures of the night operate under the cover of darkness, where there actions go unseen. If seen, the only rational solution is to pluck out all other eyes... You were no doubt spotted or sensed, no offense but I smelled you some time before you came into this alley. There are thirteen rounds in the magazine, 13 just like how many there were at the Last Supper, you understand? If you see him again, aim here" Koln holds the muzzle of the gun to his forehead. "And squeeze the trigger over and over again. If you down him, immediately separate his head from the rest of his body. If you don't have anything sharp on hand, what I've been told to do is repeatedly dig the heel of my boot into the victim's neck, thereby internally separating the person's skull from their vertebrae. You will know when that is, you'll feel a distinct snap... and fire is good, put it to good use."

"Oh, and do not even think of pawning this gun for alcohol." Koln gives him a reassuring smile and places a hand on his shoulder.

"You are indeed wise to not go back... you said it was under the Route 470 underpass... I'm not exactly sure where that is from here. Could you give me some directions, and from there what direction they headed?"

That's right, despite being a vampire, Koln is still a model of good Christian charity! Giving the homeless not change, but firearms!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "You are indeed wise to not go back... you said it was under the Route 470 underpass... I'm not exactly sure where that is from here. Could you give me some directions, and from there what direction they headed?"
> 
> That's right, despite being a vampire, Koln is still a model of good Christian charity! Giving the homeless not change, but firearms!




What church do you go to anyway 

"Umm....thanks..." Tin Can Tim says as he looks at the gun in his hand. He puts it into one of the pockets in his coat. "Route 470 is about thirty minutes south of here. Just follow the road and you'll see it, it's a huge bridge. Be very careful if you go down there, you never know who else could be lurking in the shadows."

The overpass is where Route 470 crosses with Interstate 25 on the map. Right now you're right on the edge of Denver near where the mall is.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy says "Umm, I guess so. I'd like to see you guys find him again. Ruby, why don't you get a phone? I mean, doesn't everybody have one these days? I'll go with her but let's make sure I don't get stabbed this time 'kay?"



"I will keep both eyes and a nose open for you Mindy,"Ruby says with a confident smile. She then nods at Clover, "One hour it is, don't do anything reckless that I would do now," she says with a wink. With that Ruby leads the way towards the alleyways of Broadstreet. 

Search for Koln!
1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)
Roll Lookup
They are going to scout around the block looking thru each alleyway they could find however long it takes


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> What church do you go to anyway
> 
> "Umm....thanks..." Tin Can Tim says as he looks at the gun in his hand. He puts it into one of the pockets in his coat. "Route 470 is about thirty minutes south of here. Just follow the road and you'll see it, it's a huge bridge. Be very careful if you go down there, you never know who else could be lurking in the shadows."
> 
> The overpass is where Route 470 crosses with Interstate 25 on the map. Right now you're right on the edge of Denver near where the mall is.




"Thank you!" Koln replies happily and starts, almost skipping, out of the alley and heading south. "I know Socrates, but I said I was going to get Thaddeus tonight, and I'm a man of my word. I cannot get my mind off of that name... I need answers."


----------



## izillama

"One hour it is, don't do anything reckless that I would do now,"
Clover wrinkled her nose at Ruby as soon as the other two turned to walk away. Compliment indeed! It was just as she thought.
Since she wasn't entirely sure where to start looking, she felt like the most logical thing would be to take a walk around and keep an ear open for strange talk. Since Koln only seemed to know of two bus stops on the shuttle route--one for the 24th Diocese and one for the Broadstreet--she shrugged and began a brisk walk towards the other club, assuming that he wouldn't have strayed too far out of the range of the two bus stops. 
She kept her eyes and ears open, particularly listening for anyone on the street discussing a strange-looking priest, possibly accompanied by a rat.

   Listen Check
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)

Search Check
1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



ladyphoenix said:


> "I will keep both eyes and a nose open for you Mindy,"Ruby says with a confident smile. She then nods at Clover, "One hour it is, don't do anything reckless that I would do now," she says with a wink. With that Ruby leads the way towards the alleyways of Broadstreet.
> 
> Search for Koln!
> 1d20+5 → [10,5] = (15)
> Roll Lookup
> They are going to scout around the block looking thru each alleyway they could find however long it takes





It's safe to say that Ruby and Mindy find nothing while searching.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> "One hour it is, don't do anything reckless that I would do now,"
> Clover wrinkled her nose at Ruby as soon as the other two turned to walk away. Compliment indeed! It was just as she thought.
> Since she wasn't entirely sure where to start looking, she felt like the most logical thing would be to take a walk around and keep an ear open for strange talk. Since Koln only seemed to know of two bus stops on the shuttle route--one for the 24th Diocese and one for the Broadstreet--she shrugged and began a brisk walk towards the other club, assuming that he wouldn't have strayed too far out of the range of the two bus stops.
> She kept her eyes and ears open, particularly listening for anyone on the street discussing a strange-looking priest, possibly accompanied by a rat.
> 
> Listen Check
> 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
> 
> Search Check
> 1d20+11 → [11,11] = (22)




Clover doesn't find anything or anyone that would offer any help. She reaches the 24th Diocese after walking for about a half an hour.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver - The Overpass*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Thank you!" Koln replies happily and starts, almost skipping, out of the alley and heading south. "I know Socrates, but I said I was going to get Thaddeus tonight, and I'm a man of my word. I cannot get my mind off of that name... I need answers."




Koln finds the overpass after walking for what seems like forever. The overpass is lit underneath by a few dim streetlights. A few cars pass overhead as they drive along the interstate. There are the remains of a what looks like a bum settlement, boxes strewn around with a few empty cans lying on the ground. A garbage can with some burnt wood sits idly in the middle. It looks like nobody has been here for awhile.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says "This place gives me the creeps. Let's find what we're looking for here and leave. Did you really give that bum your gun? You used to love that gun!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln finds the overpass after walking for what seems like forever. The overpass is lit underneath by a few dim streetlights. A few cars pass overhead as they drive along the interstate. There are the remains of a what looks like a bum settlement, boxes strewn around with a few empty cans lying on the ground. A garbage can with some burnt wood sits idly in the middle. It looks like nobody has been here for awhile.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Socrates says "This place gives me the creeps. Let's find what we're looking for here and leave. Did you really give that bum your gun? You used to love that gun!"
> [/sblock]




"I know Socrates... but I would arm every able-bodied man, woman, and child, if given the resources, to fight this plague of vampirism. It would be a noble effort, but sadly not practical. So for now we must resign ourselves to helping those in need and severing the most thorniest of the branches from this diabolical weed. I am not too confident in Tim's chances, but in the worst case I hope he will at least give Thaddeus a message, that even the lowliest will not tolerate being helpless sheep for the Devil's stray hounds."

Koln reaches into his pants and produces his boomstick. He slowly moves from box to box, investigating the surrounding area.

Search check, with heightened senses
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2+8 → [3,2,8] = (13)

Listen check, heightened senses
 1d20+4+8 → [2,4,8] = (14)
Roll Lookup

Move silently
Roll Lookup
 1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)


So... did I win the game? *hopeful smile!*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver - The Overpass*



Strider_Koln said:


> "I know Socrates... but I would arm every able-bodied man, woman, and child, if given the resources, to fight this plague of vampirism. It would be a noble effort, but sadly not practical. So for now we must resign ourselves to helping those in need and severing the most thorniest of the branches from this diabolical weed. I am not too confident in Tim's chances, but in the worst case I hope he will at least give Thaddeus a message, that even the lowliest will not tolerate being helpless sheep for the Devil's stray hounds."
> 
> Koln reaches into his pants and produces his boomstick. He slowly moves from box to box, investigating the surrounding area.
> 
> Search check, with heightened senses
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2+8 → [3,2,8] = (13)
> 
> Listen check, heightened senses
> 1d20+4+8 → [2,4,8] = (14)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Move silently
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)
> 
> So... did I win the game? *hopeful smile!*




Koln loses. He doesn't find anything suspicous while searching the area under the overpass. It looks like someone had been living here for awhile but they have been gone a long time. All the food in the cans is either dried up, moldy, or both. 

Koln
[sblock]
While listening you think you hear a car break down on the overpass above you. You hear a door open a close and soon after a woman's voice. You can't hear clearly enough to tell what she is saying but you imagine she's angry at her vehicle. Being a woman, you assume she has no idea how to fix it. Women in France were always clueless when it came to the mechanics behind a car so women in America would surely be similar!
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln loses. He doesn't find anything suspicous while searching the area under the overpass. It looks like someone had been living here for awhile but they have been gone a long time. All the food in the cans is either dried up, moldy, or both.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> While listening you think you hear a car break down on the overpass above you. You hear a door open a close and soon after a woman's voice. You can't hear clearly enough to tell what she is saying but you imagine she's angry at her vehicle. Being a woman, you assume she has no idea how to fix it. Women in France were always clueless when it came to the mechanics behind a car so women in America would surely be similar!
> [/sblock]




"Heh, women. Well I would offer to help, but I fear she might recognize me. I'm supposed to be dead. Showing myself to the lowlifes of Denver is no problem, but God forbid it if I'm spotted by someone that attended one of my services here. This place is dangerous though.... I hope she finds help. However I will not leave until I am certain she's fine. That's right Socrates, she just might be the perfect bait..."

With that Koln ducks into the nearest cardboard box and listens carefully above him, ready to leap and scurry up to the overpass to her rescue if the Lord wills it.

Listen check
Roll Lookup
 1d20+4+8 → [16,4,8] = (28)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> It's safe to say that Ruby and Mindy find nothing while searching.



Frustrated, Ruby turns to Mindy with a frown. "Looks like we are getting nowhere here, we should call Clover and see if she found him." She feigns a sigh but forces a smile. "Well i'm sure he isn't too far away and all, by any chance, do you know any other places we can look?"


----------



## izillama

Loud, thumping music was beginning to annoy Clover's ears even before rounding the corner to the 24th Diocese. Then, when she finally stood outside of it, she groaned in annoyance. 
It had taken her a half an hour to walk here, and nothing--nothing!--had been found. She would have thought that someone would have had something to say about a less-than-sane priest. But no. Everyone was too busy with their Wednesday rabble. 
As usual, it even looked like the club was hopping. She felt a little timid standing outside of it alone. Every other time she had showed up here it had been with friends... or roommates. Now--wearing her cute little Catholic school uniform that she was beginning to think might be her downfall to being taken seriously--she began to feel just a little bit vulnerable. _Exactly_ as a cute blonde should feel when faced with a horde of goth punk jacka$$es who wouldn't mind having a little fun with an innocent victim.
But hey, you've got to do what you got to do.
Looking at her watch and convinced that she would only take 10 minutes to take a peek around inside the club, she got on line and waited to be let inside.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver - The Overpass*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Heh, women. Well I would offer to help, but I fear she might recognize me. I'm supposed to be dead. Showing myself to the lowlifes of Denver is no problem, but God forbid it if I'm spotted by someone that attended one of my services here. This place is dangerous though.... I hope she finds help. However I will not leave until I am certain she's fine. That's right Socrates, she just might be the perfect bait..."
> 
> With that Koln ducks into the nearest cardboard box and listens carefully above him, ready to leap and scurry up to the overpass to her rescue if the Lord wills it.
> 
> Listen check
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4+8 → [16,4,8] = (28)




Koln sits under the box like a creeper. The inside of the box smells like old socks.

Koln
[sblock]
You hear some banging sounds like metal against metal. The woman continues to talk and you still can't hear exactly what she's saying but you think you hear a few four letter words in there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Streets*



ladyphoenix said:


> Frustrated, Ruby turns to Mindy with a frown. "Looks like we are getting nowhere here, we should call Clover and see if she found him." She feigns a sigh but forces a smile. "Well i'm sure he isn't too far away and all, by any chance, do you know any other places we can look?"




Mindy shrugs and replies "I dunno. If he isn't 'round here or on the streets then maybe he's whipping up some crazy sermon in a church somewhere? I'll give Angie a call, I'm getting really cold being out here and all." Mindy takes her phone out and dials Clover.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Loud, thumping music was beginning to annoy Clover's ears even before rounding the corner to the 24th Diocese. Then, when she finally stood outside of it, she groaned in annoyance.
> It had taken her a half an hour to walk here, and nothing--nothing!--had been found. She would have thought that someone would have had something to say about a less-than-sane priest. But no. Everyone was too busy with their Wednesday rabble.
> As usual, it even looked like the club was hopping. She felt a little timid standing outside of it alone. Every other time she had showed up here it had been with friends... or roommates. Now--wearing her cute little Catholic school uniform that she was beginning to think might be her downfall to being taken seriously--she began to feel just a little bit vulnerable. _Exactly_ as a cute blonde should feel when faced with a horde of goth punk jacka$ who wouldn't mind having a little fun with an innocent victim.
> But hey, you've got to do what you got to do.
> Looking at her watch and convinced that she would only take 10 minutes to take a peek around inside the club, she got on line and waited to be let inside.




Clover gets inside the club after a short period of waiting in line. There are a good number of people in the club and Clover's phone rings before she can get a good scan of the place. It's Mindy calling. "Hey Angie, we've been lookin' all over the streets 'round the Broadstreet here and we haven't found anything? Got any other ideas? Where are ya right now anyway? Any luck?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln sits under the box like a creeper. The inside of the box smells like old socks.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You hear some banging sounds like metal against metal. The woman continues to talk and you still can't hear exactly what she's saying but you think you hear a few four letter words in there.
> [/sblock]





"I can only stay in this box for so long... I will just check on her to see if she's ok then I should probably head back. Thaddeus will live one more night. I was hoping to just get it over with. Find Thaddeus, approach Thaddeus, kill Thaddeus, return victorious. Just like how I drew it up Socrates. We will try again tomorrow evening, with a better plan."
Koln tosses the box off of himself and attempts to climb up to the overpass and peek over the guardrail.

Climb (and hilarity ensues)
Tools | DM Tools: No Prep Time, No Problem!


*2809:*
*Rolled for:*
1d20(+5) = *12*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver - The Overpass*



Strider_Koln said:


> "I can only stay in this box for so long... I will just check on her to see if she's ok then I should probably head back. Thaddeus will live one more night. I was hoping to just get it over with. Find Thaddeus, approach Thaddeus, kill Thaddeus, return victorious. Just like how I drew it up Socrates. We will try again tomorrow evening, with a better plan."
> Koln tosses the box off of himself and attempts to climb up to the overpass and peek over the guardrail.
> 
> Climb (and hilarity ensues)
> 
> 
> 1d20(+5) = *12*





 Koln tries to climb up to the overpass by scaling up one of the support  columns holding it up above the street below. Socrates comes out of Koln's pocket and starts climbing as well. Unfortunately the column is too smooth and Koln can't get a good grip on the concrete surface. He falls down landing on his back. Dazed and confused it is then that he notices off in the distance that there is a set of stairs leading to a walkway above.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates scurries down from the column and crawls onto your chest. "He laughs and says "Shall we take the stairs instead spiderman?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> [/list]
> Koln tries to climb up to the overpass by scaling up one of the support  columns holding it up above the street below. Socrates comes out of Koln's pocket and starts climbing as well. Unfortunately the column is too smooth and Koln can't get a good grip on the concrete surface. He falls down landing on his back. Dazed and confused it is then that he notices off in the distance that there is a set of stairs leading to a walkway above.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Socrates scurries down from the column and crawls onto your chest. "He laughs and says "Shall we take the stairs instead spiderman?"
> [/sblock]




Koln holds his head, grumbling, noticing he stares in his pain-induced daze. "Gah... a stairway? ...to heaven...? That's exactly what they would expect! Socrates, we cannot walk right into their clutches, we must be vigilant! Being the intelligent person that I am, I will outsmart Thaddeus and Meyer by trying the exact same thing, and expecting a different result! They would not expect such a thing from a rational person. Unfortunately for them, I am not rational. Have at you!" Koln shouts and jumps again on the scaffolding, digging his heels on either side for support of the surface and using his legs to push him up the smooth surface. His arms are wrapped around the beam, with the shotgun in hands, keeping alert for this 'spider man' Socrates mentioned.

CLIMB!!!
Tools | DM Tools: No Prep Time, No Problem!
 

*2859:*
*Rolled for:*
1d20(+5) = *24*
 

If Koln falls on his butt again, he will take the stairs so we can get this moving. However I am tempted for him to keep trying...


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover gets inside the club after a short period of waiting in line. There are a good number of people in the club and Clover's phone rings before she can get a good scan of the place. It's Mindy calling. "Hey Angie, we've been lookin' all over the streets 'round the Broadstreet here and we haven't found anything? Got any other ideas? Where are ya right now anyway? Any luck?"




"No. I walked to the 24th Diocese but I didn't hear anything. I'm just going to check around in here and then I think I'll take the bus back. So I'll see you soon."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver - The Overpass*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln holds his head, grumbling, noticing he stares in his pain-induced daze. "Gah... a stairway? ...to heaven...? That's exactly what they would expect! Socrates, we cannot walk right into their clutches, we must be vigilant! Being the intelligent person that I am, I will outsmart Thaddeus and Meyer by trying the exact same thing, and expecting a different result! They would not expect such a thing from a rational person. Unfortunately for them, I am not rational. Have at you!" Koln shouts and jumps again on the scaffolding, digging his heels on either side for support of the surface and using his legs to push him up the smooth surface. His arms are wrapped around the beam, with the shotgun in hands, keeping alert for this 'spider man' Socrates mentioned.
> 
> CLIMB!!!
> 
> 
> 1d20(+5) = *24*
> 
> If Koln falls on his butt again, he will take the stairs so we can get this moving. However I am tempted for him to keep trying...




Somehow (a crazy priest like Koln would probably call it a miracle) Koln manages to climb up the concrete pole in the ridiculous manner described above. Koln reaches the top of the pole and he can see a bright light. He heads towards it and pulls himself over the wall of the overpass. He feels like he has reached heaven...until he realizes that the light is simply coming from streetlights.

Koln is now up on the highway and there aren't any cars on the road at the moment. He can see the headlights of a pickup truck. When you approach you see the familiar figure of a woman bending down over a smoking engine. Between the short skirt (which is very much working against her at this point) and that tattoo on her back, Koln realizes that the woman is none other than Lacey! She doesn't notice Koln's presence as she's trying very hard to fix the truck.

Koln
[sblock]
Seeing Lacey bent over like that, Socrates pokes his head out of your pocket and promptly announces "Blue!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> "No. I walked to the 24th Diocese but I didn't hear anything. I'm just going to check around in here and then I think I'll take the bus back. So I'll see you soon."




Clover
[sblock]
You search all around the club but you don't find Koln anywhere and nobody has seen a crazy priest.
[/sblock]

Clover is approached by a rather horny (and drunk) guy. By looks he would definitely fit the description of a "pretty boy" but he is rather sloppy right now. He greets Clover by putting his arm around her and saying needlessly loudly "I think I saw a crazy priest! He told me that I could reach heaven if I took a beautiful girl like you to the booth back there for confession!...hic!" He stumbles a little as he tries to walk alongside Clover.


----------



## izillama

Clover fixed the man with a dry stare which positively oozed disinterest and loathing. Her voice bit sharply, "Do you kiss your mother with that mouth? Spewing indecent religious platitudes like that dinner that won't stay on your stomach after all that booze?" She shook her head and grabbed his hand, pretending to place something into his sweaty palm while glaring him straight in the face with mock-caring eyes, "Here, take my friend's seven Hail Marys. God know _you_ need them more than _she_ does. Now, go save your soul, and _get out of my sight_."
And with that, she stepped back and crossed her arms sternly to watch the effect of her mesmerize take shape.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Good post Aly, but merely saying "get out of my sight" should do the trick. If you're gonna mesmerize the jerk you should make it fun like, idk, "Go die" and see what happens ^^



Tale_Weaver said:


> Somehow (a crazy priest like Koln would probably call it a miracle) Koln manages to climb up the concrete pole in the ridiculous manner described above. Koln reaches the top of the pole and he can see a bright light. He heads towards it and pulls himself over the wall of the overpass. He feels like he has reached heaven...until he realizes that the light is simply coming from streetlights.
> 
> Koln is now up on the highway and there aren't any cars on the road at the moment. He can see the headlights of a pickup truck. When you approach you see the familiar figure of a woman bending down over a smoking engine. Between the short skirt (which is very much working against her at this point) and that tattoo on her back, Koln realizes that the woman is none other than Lacey! She doesn't notice Koln's presence as she's trying very hard to fix the truck.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Seeing Lacey bent over like that, Socrates pokes his head out of your pocket and promptly announces "Blue!"
> [/sblock]





"Blue? What do you mean Socrates? That's Lacey, not Blue... whoever that is." Koln shrugs and looks over Lacey's shoulder down at the smoking engine. "Ah, I see what's happened. Something's wrong with the G-Diffuser. Heh, technical babble, in layman's terms there's a demon in your engine. No problem, I know how to take care of demons!" With that Koln takes his boomstick and aims it at the engine. "OK! I am going to give you to the count of ten before I blow you to bits! One... two... TEN-oh! Hold this please Lacey." Koln hands her his gun, having spotted the demon.

"It's simple, just gotta snap its neck!" In Koln's mind he is pursuing the airy spirit through the machinery of the car with his hands, but in reality he is helping Lacey repair the truck while having a strangely blank look on his face.

Repair
Tools | DM Tools: No Prep Time, No Problem! 


*2868:*
*Rolled for:*
1d20(+4) = *22*

"Once I snap this imp in half, want to join up? My two friends and I are hunting Thaddeus, and would appreciate another gun.  Oh, Clover and Ruby? They're back at the university having girl time I assume, hopefully good Christian girl time not the ordinary sleepover heretic nonsense that I know goes on, ouija boards orgies and sacrifices and whatnot. Anyway, I'm not alone, my backup is Socrates, and the Lord. Yeah, Thaddeus is as good as gone."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The 24th Diocese*



izillama said:


> Clover fixed the man with a dry stare which positively oozed disinterest and loathing. Her voice bit sharply, "Do you kiss your mother with that mouth? Spewing indecent religious platitudes like that dinner that won't stay on your stomach after all that booze?" She shook her head and grabbed his hand, pretending to place something into his sweaty palm while glaring him straight in the face with mock-caring eyes, "Here, take my friend's seven Hail Marys. God know _you_ need them more than _she_ does. Now, go save your soul, and _get out of my sight_."
> And with that, she stepped back and crossed her arms sternly to watch the effect of her mesmerize take shape.




I'm not gonna bother rolling. Let's just say he fails.

The boy looks at Clover blankly and then at his empty hand. He shrugs and walks away bumping into another girl. He starts hitting on her as well and apparently she is just as drunk as him. He walks away with her and Clover can see his hand sneak its way to her rear as he leads her away from Clover.


----------



## izillama

Clover stared after the boy a bit sourly, muttering to herself, "Should have just told him to go die. Wonder what would have happened?"
She shrugged and made her way out of the club, walking to the bus stop without really noticing how she got there, since they had done this so many times before.
While she waited, she sighed and leaned against the post for the bus sign, watching people walk around her without even looking up. She was a dead island in a sea of human life, and her eyes scanned the masses for any sign of recognition. Finding none, she began to feel very alone. The people parted and wound around her, seeming to keep their distance from her stranger form, and she wondered if they could sense her danger as she could sense their life. 
She waited. And the people began to blend one into the other. Each of them with so much purpose. Or at least _believing_ they had so much purpose. Each of them _trying_ to have purpose. 
But there was none. 
[sblock]'I am the vampire. They are the humans. It's Darwin, isn't it? Someone needs to do it. I suppose it should be _us_. Pick off the weak. The too-old. The too-young. The too-drunk. The un-aware. The _idiot_. Their purpose? Ha! At this moment I am _surrounded_by a living smorgasbord. Every type... _any_ type... like ripe apples ready for the picking. _Purpose_. Them? With miserable, _phony_ lives. So _fake_. _Don't make me laugh_. Even you! You lovers on the corner? You drunken fool staring at that wench across the street? You strangers? You lawyers coming home late from work--thinking your wives will really believe you spent all this time "on a case"? You quack therapist counting your bills like a petty pig? You think any of you matter? You think you can tempt me? _None_ of you matter. And your blood will spill past me like leaves on a river. You're missing the whole _point_. You're the sheep blindly passing the spot where the wolf waits. And lucky for you, this wolf doesn't even _care_. She _can't_ even care. Because none of you even matter to me, just like none of you even matter to anyone else. Your relationships are as fake and fleeting as your empty, pathetic _lives_. They can both be over in an instance! You think you know me? You think you can just disregard me? You think you can understand me? When I don't even _want_ any of you? When I'm surrounded by a literal banquet and can't even stomach the sight of any of you!? Can you tell me how I feel? You can't even be honest with _yourselves_.' [/sblock]
She growled inwardly as the bus pulled up.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver - The Overpass*



Strider_Koln said:


> Repair
> 
> 
> 1d20(+4) = *22*
> "Once I snap this imp in half, want to join up? My two friends and I are hunting Thaddeus, and would appreciate another gun.  Oh, Clover and Ruby? They're back at the university having girl time I assume, hopefully good Christian girl time not the ordinary sleepover heretic nonsense that I know goes on, ouija boards orgies and sacrifices and whatnot. Anyway, I'm not alone, my backup is Socrates, and the Lord. Yeah, Thaddeus is as good as gone."




Lacey looks the least bit shocked about Koln randomly showing up next to her. She takes Koln's gun in one hand (in the other she has a wrench). She watches as Koln works with the car. "Wow, I didn't think to call a priest to fix my car! A demon you say? I thought it was a ghost! That darn Freddie won't get the best of me!" Lacey raises the wrench in the air. 

"Once I snap this imp in half, want to join up? My two friends and I are hunting Thaddeus, and would appreciate another gun. Oh, Clover and Ruby? They're back at the university having girl time I assume, hopefully good Christian girl time not the ordinary sleepover heretic nonsense that I know goes on, ouija boards orgies and sacrifices and whatnot. Anyway, I'm not alone, my backup is Socrates, and the Lord. Yeah, Thaddeus is as good as gone." Lacey looks at the wrench and hands it to Koln. "You can use this against it. One wack on the head outta do it!" Koln takes the wrench and somehow manages to fix the car. With the imp now dead (and the car fixed) Lacey says "Well thank you, I'm glad it was a demon and not a ghost, I guess he was hiding really well in there! Where did you want to go? I was on my way to the Broadstreet. Call me crazy but I don't know if going after Thaddeus by yourself is the greatest idea. Who is Socrates? Is he your invisible friend? I used to have an invisible friend but she left me for someone else, I still cry myself to sleep because of it."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Call me crazy but I don't know if going after Thaddeus by yourself is the greatest idea. Who is Socrates? Is he your invisible friend? I used to have an invisible friend but she left me for someone else, I still cry myself to sleep because of it."




"Here's Socrates." Koln takes the small white rat from his shirt pocket to show Lacey. "He's very smart. He can hear my thoughts, sometimes before I even think them. He was going to help me kill Thaddeus. You should help too. It will be fun; it is fun to do the Lord's work. Why were you going to Broadstreet? Thaddeus is there?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Downtown Denver - The Overpass*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Here's Socrates." Koln takes the small white rat from his shirt pocket to show Lacey. "He's very smart. He can hear my thoughts, sometimes before I even think them. He was going to help me kill Thaddeus. You should help too. It will be fun; it is fun to do the Lord's work. Why were you going to Broadstreet? Thaddeus is there?"




Lacey croons at the rat "Aww, what a cute little rat he is. He looks like a little philosopher now doesn't he?" She goes to pet him but Socrates tries to bite her so she pulls her hand back. "Yikes! Feisty little guy!" she says.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says "Strange lady, don't pet me!"
[/sblock]

Lacey responds "I was going to the Broadstreet to see Edward. I wanted to tell him about our incident with Klondike. I'm also looking for someone and I was going to ask him if he has heard of his whereabouts. Maybe we should do that before trying to kill Thaddeus, something tells me he is not going to be too happy when he finds out you want to kill him."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey croons at the rat "Aww, what a cute little rat he is. He looks like a little philosopher now doesn't he?" She goes to pet him but Socrates tries to bite her so she pulls her hand back. "Yikes! Feisty little guy!" she says.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Socrates says "Strange lady, don't pet me!"
> [/sblock]
> 
> Lacey responds "I was going to the Broadstreet to see Edward. I wanted to tell him about our incident with Klondike. I'm also looking for someone and I was going to ask him if he has heard of his whereabouts. Maybe we should do that before trying to kill Thaddeus, something tells me he is not going to be too happy when he finds out you want to kill him."




Koln hops in the passenger seat with his shotgun across his lap. "We will do that then. Could you tell me more about Edward's connection with Thaddeus? I think I may want to ask Ed some rather burning questions. Yes, pun intended."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby turned towards Mindy who had just gotten off her cell phone. "So what did she say? Should we wait for her?" She remembers what Mindy said earlier and felt bad. "I'm sorry, I don't feel the cold and should have considered how you felt out here. We can go back inside the club again where its warm until you feel better if you like," she said with puppy eyes.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Wheels On The Bus Go Round And Round...*



izillama said:


> Clover stared after the boy a bit sourly, muttering to herself, "Should have just told him to go die. Wonder what would have happened?"
> She shrugged and made her way out of the club, walking to the bus stop without really noticing how she got there, since they had done this so many times before.
> While she waited, she sighed and leaned against the post for the bus sign, watching people walk around her without even looking up. She was a dead island in a sea of human life, and her eyes scanned the masses for any sign of recognition. Finding none, she began to feel very alone. The people parted and wound around her, seeming to keep their distance from her stranger form, and she wondered if they could sense her danger as she could sense their life.
> She waited. And the people began to blend one into the other. Each of them with so much purpose. Or at least _believing_ they had so much purpose. Each of them _trying_ to have purpose.
> But there was none.
> She growled inwardly as the bus pulled up.




Clover has an uneventful ride back to the Broadstreet. The bus driver is not the same friendly neighborhood murderer who dropped Koln off. Clover rides back to the club on the other side of town hating the world and feeling the wretched humanity sitting around her on the bus.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hops in the passenger seat with his shotgun across his lap. "We will do that then. Could you tell me more about Edward's connection with Thaddeus? I think I may want to ask Ed some rather burning questions. Yes, pun intended."




Lacey starts the car and they drive back into the heart of the Metro Area. Lacey says "Burning sounds bad. I really don't care much for fire you know, it's pretty scarey and...and...burny! But I don't know what Eddy Prince has to do with Thaddeus. Maybe they were long lost brothers?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby turned towards Mindy who had just gotten off her cell phone. "So what did she say? Should we wait for her?" She remembers what Mindy said earlier and felt bad. "I'm sorry, I don't feel the cold and should have considered how you felt out here. We can go back inside the club again where its warm until you feel better if you like," she said with puppy eyes.




Mindy gives a shivering laugh and says "Yes, let's please go back inside. Angie is on her way back so she'll be here soon. She didn't find the crazy priest though. You know Ruby, ya might not feel the cold, but it certainly looks rather strange when you walk around in the winter weather with a summer dress on and no coat!"

Mindy and Ruby walk back into the club and it isn't too long before Koln and Lacey arrive followed by Clover getting off the bus. Not everyone is together but at least you are all at the club. Lacey spots Clover getting off the bus and says to Koln "Hey look, it's your friend who messes with your head!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

If Koln had a heart it'd be beating against his ribcage as he stepped out of the truck, leaving behind his shotgun but keeping his firegun on him. He thought for a moment of leaving that behind as well, but he feels compelled to keep it, 'for insurance' he thinks.

However he knows how this is going to go. Edward's blood be damned. Koln is here to get answers. He will do it. Thaddeus will meet his end. Edward too. This will be his ultimate battle. It is good that Ruby and Clover are not here; without worry of harm coming to them, he is free to fulfill his destiny.

He can hear it ringing in his ears, that music, coming from the heavens and through the cloudy polluted night sky, reverberating throughout the ground and walls. A heavenly ballad, but twisted, dark, sorrowful... this will be his Ballad of Fallen Angels. Every magazine will be spent, every ounce of blood spilled, and by sunrise the nightmare will end. He doesn't plan on dying tonight, not while Ruby waits for him. But if he should fall, he knows she will understand, even if everyone can't - her included. It is indeed good they are not here to see this.

"...So, I thought I could only see patches of reality, never the whole picture. I felt like I was watching a dream I could never wake up from. Before I knew it, the dream was over..."  

Koln's hand moves inside his coat, reaching for the holster that holds his firegun, whispering to himself, "My cause is just... my will is strong... and my gun is very very large."



Tale_Weaver said:


> "Hey look, it's your friend who messes with your head!"





Koln's eyes clench in frustration as he lowers his hands to his waist. He makes two tight fists angrily as he appears as if he's about to throw a tempter-tantrum.

 Koln looks over his shoulder to see his fears are confirmed.

"I think I'm in trouble Lacey..."


----------



## izillama

Clover had never been too fond of jazz music. She thought it was too unstructured and whiny for her taste. And, upon walking back into the Broadstreet, she positively rolled her eyes at the "cool cat" up on the stage who was speaking random, senseless words and calling it music.
She crossed her arms and peered around for any sign of Ruby or Mindy. Apparently they had come back here. Right?
Clover was content to press herself into a wall near the bar while she scanned the crowd.

Search check 
1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover had never been too fond of jazz music. She thought it was too unstructured and whiny for her taste. And, upon walking back into the Broadstreet, she positively rolled her eyes at the "cool cat" up on the stage who was speaking random, senseless words and calling it music.
> She crossed her arms and peered around for any sign of Ruby or Mindy. Apparently they had come back here. Right?
> Clover was content to press herself into a wall near the bar while she scanned the crowd.
> 
> Search check
> 1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)





"I think I'm in trouble Lacey..." 	

Lacey tilts her head to one side and says cheerfully "Oh don't worry! I won't tell Clover that you escaped from her clutches and I found you out in the middle of nowhere! Let's say that we are going on a date, yep! You were taking me to the Broadstreet...ok let's go!" Before Koln can say anything Lacey takes him by the hand and pulls him into the club with her.

Clover
[sblock]
It doesn't take you long to spot the sort-of-red and very red-headed girls in the crowd.
[/sblock]

Clover greets Mindy and Ruby. They see Koln following behind Lacey holding hands. Lacey spots them immediately and presents Koln to them, clutching onto his arm and holding it close to her. "Hey guys. Now don't worry, Koln here and I were just going out on a little date. You know the French, they are very romantic and Koln thought it would be nice to take his good friend Lacey out on a date to listen to some music. Yup...he definitely wasn't out causing trouble, he was with me so you don't have to worry." Lacey nods and looks over at Koln smiling and very pleased with herself that she came up with such a crafty story.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover greets Mindy and Ruby. They see Koln following behind Lacey holding hands. Lacey spots them immediately and presents Koln to them, clutching onto his arm and holding it close to her. "Hey guys. Now don't worry, Koln here and I were just going out on a little date. You know the French, they are very romantic and Koln thought it would be nice to take his good friend Lacey out on a date to listen to some music. Yup...he definitely wasn't out causing trouble, he was with me so you don't have to worry." Lacey nods and looks over at Koln smiling and very pleased with herself that she came up with such a crafty story.




I hate you! >,<!!!


Koln stammers for a moment, struggling to find his words for a moment before muttering, "Hm.. perhaps I will succeed in killing a vampire before the night is over... not the one I meant to, but she'd do." He picks up his head and tries to explain, "No, we're here to press Edward for information about Thaddeus. The mission has not changed!" With that Koln covertly opens his coat just a bit so part of his holster is visible to the girls. "Not something one would bring on a _date_, is it? Now all of you, I mean this in the nicest possible way, just go away for a bit. I will meet you outside. There's something I have to do on my own!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Hehehe let me see how she should handle this...



> clutching onto his arm and holding it close to her. "Hey guys. Now don't worry, Koln here and I were just going out on a little date. You know the French, they are very romantic and Koln thought it would be nice to take his good friend Lacey out on a date to listen to some music. Yup...he definitely wasn't out causing trouble, he was with me so you don't have to worry."




A snarl escaped from Ruby's lips upon seeing Lacey gripping onto Koln. Her eyes flashed green, reawakening her primal instinct of seeing her as a mate rival.



> "Hm.. perhaps I will succeed in killing a vampire before the night is over... not the one I meant to, but she'd do." He picks up his head and tries to explain, "No, we're here to press Edward for information about Thaddeus. The mission has not changed!"



She marches right over to Koln and gives him a mean pout. "Alright you, thats enough.." She carefully but firmly picks Koln up, throws him over her shoulder and carries him away from Lacey towards the door of the club. She then put him down and tried to lead him by the hand outside. 
  "Arg! what were you thinking! I thought you were on your way to get yourself killed with Thaddeous. Grrrr!!!" she growled with her arms crossed, still pouting. She turned around sulking for a few seconds. "And pretending to be involved with _her_ who possibly understands you better than I ever could.."
She finally begins to calm down after a few minutes or so and turns back towards him, her face distraught and clearly upset.
"I don't know what I would do if I lost you.."


----------



## izillama

Lacey walking up and claiming they were on a date. Koln hotly denying it. And Ruby slinging Koln over her shoulder and walking out. 
Clover had watched the three scenes with progressively awkward amusement. She wasn't really sure if she found it _funny_, but anyone looking at her would definitely be able to see a tight-mouthed smirk escaping her lips. 
She was _not_ very happy about where Koln _might_ have been. But she was definitely happy that at least Lacey had had the sense to bring him back. She nodded her head in approval to the black-haired girl, then arched an eyebrow over towards Mindy, tilting her head in Ruby and Koln's direction and sardonically stating, "_Whipped_."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Lacey walking up and claiming they were on a date. Koln hotly denying it. And Ruby slinging Koln over her shoulder and walking out.
> Clover had watched the three scenes with progressively awkward amusement. She wasn't really sure if she found it _funny_, but anyone looking at her would definitely be able to see a tight-mouthed smirk escaping her lips.
> She was _not_ very happy about where Koln _might_ have been. But she was definitely happy that at least Lacey had had the sense to bring him back. She nodded her head in approval to the black-haired girl, then arched an eyebrow over towards Mindy, tilting her head in Ruby and Koln's direction and sardonically stating, "_Whipped_."




Hehe, I'm ebil 
 
Mindy looks at Clover and giggles, she then notices the group of people in the nearby vicinity staring at what had just transpired, a girl picking up a man twice her size and flinging him over her shoulder like he was a sack of potatoes! She raises her hands and says "No need to get excited people, she's angry and she's Amish! Those people sure have a way with romance now don't they?" The people give Mindy an odd look and go back to mingling amongst themselves. Lacey smiles and puts her hand over her chest. She has a far away look on her face and says to no one in particular "Oh, love is such a beautiful thing. If only Alex were here to see me now, I'm just a natural cupid just waiting to plant the seed of love in every man and woman's hearts."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> She marches right over to Koln and gives him a mean pout. "Alright you, thats enough.." She carefully but firmly picks Koln up, throws him over her shoulder and carries him away from Lacey towards the door of the club. She then put him down and tried to lead him by the hand outside.
> "Arg! what were you thinking! I thought you were on your way to get yourself killed with Thaddeous. Grrrr!!!" she growled with her arms crossed, still pouting. She turned around sulking for a few seconds. "And pretending to be involved with _her_ who possibly understands you better than I ever could.."
> She finally begins to calm down after a few minutes or so and turns back towards him, her face distraught and clearly upset.
> "I don't know what I would do if I lost you.."




Koln waves 'goodbye' to Clover, Mindy, and Lacey as Ruby lifts him out of the club.

After being put down he takes a step back as she growls and rebukes him for being so careless. His demeanor switches from apologetic to angry at her mention of 'understanding' him. He does his best to remain composed as he replies coldly and monotone, "Firstly, it was not my idea to 'pretend' to be involved with that bloodsucker. And you want to 'understand' me? I love you, I really do Ruby, but do not think for a second you could _ever_ understand me. I really would if I could Ruby, if only for a moment be a complete prisoner to your ideas and beliefs regarding what I will and will not do. Do you know how badly I long for you to tell me that you know everything that's going on in my head, and how I yearn that you will be able to smile at it all and tell me it is all okay, that it is all for something?"

"The fact is that you can't, nor can I ever let you, or anyone else for that matter, get too close to the core. This is because deep down... in my mental-emotional core there is just an abyss. Sure when I was human I had something to justify my own existence, but now there's nothing at all. Clover caught a glimpse of that abyss, and it caught a glimpse of her in return... I do not want you to see that same monster, whom will no doubt not hesitate to devour you whole." Koln pauses for a bit to regain his composure, building up the nerve to finish saying what needs to be said.


He grips her by her shoulders gently and looks into her eyes as he continues. "You barely know me at all. I don't even know if this conversation that we're having right now, is really going on. At any given time I can be somewhere else, gripping onto the stray slippery tethers of reality all the while. I was frozen today! Did you know that? No, you didn't, because I am always projecting an image to distract you away from seeing what goes on between my ears. Sure, you are always on my mind Ruby, but there are other things. I have murdered, and not just vampires. While I never really loved, save for you, I do have a son somewhere back home. However, I am not completely certain if that is real. I think it is... do you understand what it is like to be unsure if you have family waiting for you? Or to be unsure if you have murdered people in cold blood? Do you understand what it's like for all of reality to regularly change for the mere sake of making you into a joke?"

"Do you know what's really insane Ruby? This is actually pretty funny, it is something I know that others only glimpse and forget. This thing actually, in my experience, suggests that I am the most rational person in the world. The fact is that we are all completely alone. There is no grand unity to reality, that crap that 'everything is connected' is just opium to make us feel better, that heaven is on earth and we are not alone. You only 'understand' the image of me that appears to you through your five senses, nothing more. You are completely ignorant of my central being... as I am for you. I only know the 'Ruby' that appears before me, and the same can be said for everyone all over this planet, vampire or not."

"The entire world is a cruel masquerade... there is no such thing as true understanding, just cautious guesses, especially in matters pertaining to love." With that Koln feels compelled to let her go and run off, but he can't, instead he embraces her, holding her very close in the vain hope that they could stop being two separate entities and exist in this world of illusion and darkness as one whole being.. no longer alone.


----------



## ladyphoenix

T.T oh man.. Not sure how she should respond to all of this but lets see. It might not be the best response but I'll give it a go anyway. Just letting the Gangrel poke through more and more often as a struggle

Ruby became stiff the whole time even up until the embrace. Many things suddenly flooded into her mind, it seemed too much to handle too soon. _Murder, a son, love, death, sanity..._ Her nightmare from last morning reared its ugly head again in her mind. Bloody images of people and farm animals. Her being had now for the first time struggled to see the Koln she had envisioned in front of her this whole time. 
 In her self induced hallucination she found herself back at the farm with her mother looking with discern at her. "My Ruby, so young, so exposed to the devil's playground, how could you do this to us? You belong here, away from this cruel world," she spoke in a softer tone. "If only Joy listened inst--" she was cutoff abruptly by a scream and vanished from sight. 
  "Mother!" Ruby called out from her envisioned self. The image now morphed into the Woods again.. "Be at peace.."
Ruby blinked her eyes and snapped out of her vision, they were widedned in distraught once again and her face grew paler. She saw Koln still embracing her infront but her mind was still uneasy and frantic. She felt so young in comparison like the wool have been lifted from her eyes. Too many things presented to her that she still wasn't ready for.
Finally she spoke up in a choked up voice. "I... I.. need soem time to think...ima im sorry" she spoke as she pushed herself away from him and ran off in the other direction...
I gotta think for a bit where she is heading and will post when I have a break at work


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey smiles and puts her hand over her chest. She has a far away look on her face and says to no one in particular "Oh, love is such a beautiful thing. If only Alex were here to see me now, I'm just a natural cupid just waiting to plant the seed of love in every man and woman's hearts."




After an awkward moment, Clover and Mindy looked at each other with questioning eyes, and Clover shrugged at Mindy as though to say, "And no, I _don't_ know where we got this one from. Just smile and nod."
And that's exactly what she did: She smiled at Lacey and bowed her head as though she had never heard anything so beautiful. Then she turned in a graceful attempt to bow out of having to converse any further with the crazy one. 
Ruby and Koln were gone, and she could only imagine what kind of conversation they were having now. Somehow, she envisioned that a scene from a soap opera was going on out there, and she felt bitter green envy frothing up in the pit of her stomach again for just the briefest of moments before she began to worry that Mindy could read her like an open book. 
Shrugging the feeling aside and letting her face relax into casual lines, she turned to her friend and made every attempt to ignore Lacey, "So, did you and Ruby have a good time out there? You and her probably have a lot to talk about, with being... um... red-headed country girls and all..." She finished the statement a bit lamely after realizing that she really was just trying to pass the time and really had nothing interesting to say.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Finally she spoke up in a choked up voice. "I... I.. need soem time to think...ima im sorry" she spoke as she pushed herself away from him and ran off in the other direction...
> I gotta think for a bit where she is heading and will post when I have a break at work




Koln stands motionless for a moment after she leaves him, only to regain his senses at the feeling of Socrates scurrying about in his pocket. He sprints off after Ruby but soon loses sight of her. He meekly walks back to Broadstreet and sits on the corner. "Better get used to this Socrates, soon this will be reality. Everyone will go away and it will just be us and then it will be me and God help me from there. I didn't ask for her to love me Socrates, don't get me wrong, I love her too for many reasons. But I have no idea why she cares about me. Maybe it's because she thinks she knows me. Once she sees she's wrong... well you saw what happened. I guess I should enjoy it while I can, before the concept of 'love' and especially romantic attraction become nothing more than petty tools for me to capture prey."


----------



## ladyphoenix

I'm making her run towards Prestors house since its the only place that seems to be close to a forest that I know of. Are there any closer forests nearby?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> I'm making her run towards Prestors house since its the only place that seems to be close to a forest that I know of. Are there any closer forests nearby?




Prestor's house isn't really close to a forest. There are woods in the Hinterlands outside of Denver (either North towards Boulder or towards the south where you were the last time where you fought the bull). Ruby might run to Prestor's house because she still feels an attachment towards him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> After an awkward moment, Clover and Mindy looked at each other with questioning eyes, and Clover shrugged at Mindy as though to say, "And no, I _don't_ know where we got this one from. Just smile and nod."
> And that's exactly what she did: She smiled at Lacey and bowed her head as though she had never heard anything so beautiful. Then she turned in a graceful attempt to bow out of having to converse any further with the crazy one.
> Ruby and Koln were gone, and she could only imagine what kind of conversation they were having now. Somehow, she envisioned that a scene from a soap opera was going on out there, and she felt bitter green envy frothing up in the pit of her stomach again for just the briefest of moments before she began to worry that Mindy could read her like an open book.
> Shrugging the feeling aside and letting her face relax into casual lines, she turned to her friend and made every attempt to ignore Lacey, "So, did you and Ruby have a good time out there? You and her probably have a lot to talk about, with being... um... red-headed country girls and all..." She finished the statement a bit lamely after realizing that she really was just trying to pass the time and really had nothing interesting to say.




Mindy seems to be lost in the moment and says rather distantly looking towards the door where Ruby and Koln made their exit "I feel sorry for her, in fact I feel sorry for both of them..."

When you both turn around Lacey is gone.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stands motionless for a moment after she leaves him, only to regain his senses at the feeling of Socrates scurrying about in his pocket. He sprints off after Ruby but soon loses sight of her. He meekly walks back to Broadstreet and sits on the corner. "Better get used to this Socrates, soon this will be reality. Everyone will go away and it will just be us and then it will be me and God help me from there. I didn't ask for her to love me Socrates, don't get me wrong, I love her too for many reasons. But I have no idea why she cares about me. Maybe it's because she thinks she knows me. Once she sees she's wrong... well you saw what happened. I guess I should enjoy it while I can, before the concept of 'love' and especially romantic attraction become nothing more than petty tools for me to capture prey."




Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says "They will only go away if you push them away. Besides, how can you love someone else when you can't even love yourself? A wise sailor once said 'Sometimes God calms the storm. At other times, he calms the sailor.' Oh and be sure to eat all of your spinach!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Socrates says "They will only go away if you push them away. Besides, how can you love someone else when you can't even love yourself? A wise sailor once said 'Sometimes God calms the storm. At other times, he calms the sailor.' Oh and be sure to eat all of your spinach!"
> [/sblock]





"Socrates, you know what's happening. If I we were all human then maybe your advice would be relevant but, I'm sorry, it's not. Ruby is slowly becoming more feral, and I am becoming more insane. It won't be long before she resorts to running on all fours and chasing cars while I will be content with eating furniture and trying to slay buses I mistake for dragons and monsters. We will not remain together for long. She will find a pack of other gangrel to be with, Clover will be driven by ambition to greater things, and I will remain alone. And what's wrong with hating myself? The Bible says we should be humble, and how can one be more humble than detesting themselves? At my best, I'm a tool, and at my worst I cause everyone around me pain."

Koln continues to heatedly talk with the rodent in his hands as he sits on the sidewalk in front of the club, no doubt providing some interesting discussion for those that walk by. "And when I'm not a tool, or worthless, I'm a funny sideshow, a creep and weirdo. What the hell am I doing here?! I don't belong here... not in this 'reality.'"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Prestor's house isn't really close to a forest. There are woods in the Hinterlands outside of Denver (either North towards Boulder or towards the south where you were the last time where you fought the bull). Ruby might run to Prestor's house because she still feels an attachment towards him.



Alrighty then Prestor's house it is  She can take refuge there if the sun comes up soon. Depending on what happens next she can try to travel for a bit afterwards.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Alrighty then Prestor's house it is  She can take refuge there if the sun comes up soon. Depending on what happens next she can try to travel for a bit afterwards.




Ok. Well I know this is fun and all but you guys running off without anyone else knowing where you are is going to slow down the story a lot. Not to mention, Ruby was there when the guy at the Broadstreet said that Edward wanted to meet with you....just putting that out there.

Jacob Prestor's house stands broken and lonely as it was when Ruby was there last. She can't help but remember scenes from that night. The last night that Ruby ever saw Jacob alive.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln continues to heatedly talk with the rodent in his hands as he sits on the sidewalk in front of the club, no doubt providing some interesting discussion for those that walk by. "And when I'm not a tool, or worthless, I'm a funny sideshow, a creep and weirdo. What the hell am I doing here?! I don't belong here... not in this 'reality.'"




While Koln is talking to Socrates and getting weird looks from people passing by an emo looking kid sits down next to him. "Hey man, I know how you feel, no one understands me either. Sometimes, I feel like life just isn't worth living. And then, I write about it in my Livejournal and it makes me feel better. At least you have that rat to listen to you, I guess the rat is kinda like my Livejournal....except less depressing."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ok. Well I know this is fun and all but you guys running off without anyone else knowing where you are is going to slow down the story a lot. Not to mention, Ruby was there when the guy at the Broadstreet said that Edward wanted to meet with you....just putting that out there.
> 
> Jacob Prestor's house stands broken and lonely as it was when Ruby was there last. She can't help but remember scenes from that night. The last night that Ruby ever saw Jacob alive.



Sigh, alright I won't make her stay long here anyway she just needed a breather
Ruby walks inside the shambled house and heads to the room just above the hidden basement. She slumps down on the floor, wiping her wet face with the back of her hand. "Now I really wish you were here again.." she talked idly to the room. "There are still so many questions I want to ask. I'm still angry with you, but I think i'm beginning to forgive you day by day. You had good intentions and seemed to be a good man..but.." she veered her direction to where the fridge was supposed to be that night remembering him trying to comfort her before the danger arrived. 
  "I wish you can also tell me if vampires can ever truly love despite all this darkness?"
She picked herself off the ground and walked outside the house. _I need to be strong now, no more tears, for their sake and my family's_ She thinks of one last thing to do before she heads back to the club again. 
Beckoining for that crow who nested in the area if he is still around. If he doesn't show up, she will still be on her way back to Broadstreet again


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Sigh, alright I won't make her stay long here anyway she just needed a breather
> Ruby walks inside the shambled house and heads to the room just above the hidden basement. She slumps down on the floor, wiping her wet face with the back of her hand. "Now I really wish you were here again.." she talked idly to the room. "There are still so many questions I want to ask. I'm still angry with you, but I think i'm beginning to forgive you day by day. You had good intentions and seemed to be a good man..but.." she veered her direction to where the fridge was supposed to be that night remembering him trying to comfort her before the danger arrived.
> "I wish you can also tell me if vampires can ever truly love despite all this darkness?"
> She picked herself off the ground and walked outside the house. _I need to be strong now, no more tears, for their sake and my family's_ She thinks of one last thing to do before she heads back to the club again.
> Beckoining for that crow who nested in the area if he is still around. If he doesn't show up, she will still be on her way back to Broadstreet again




Ruby
[sblock]
Upon Beckoning, you hear the familiar flap of wings as the raven swoops down to you. He lands on your extended arm and perches there. "Hello again." he says. "I figured you would come back, this place feels strange. The other night I saw a man with a sword. He raised the sword over the ground right in this room and the sword started glowing! Then he left." The raven starts preening himself and then looks up at Ruby again "Are you sad? I'll have you know that because of your help I found a mate! Yes! A lady raven came to my nest! I must thank you again for helping me."
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> Upon Beckoning, you hear the familiar flap of wings as the raven swoops down to you. He lands on your extended arm and perches there. "Hello again." he says. "I figured you would come back, this place feels strange. The other night I saw a man with a sword. He raised the sword over the ground right in this room and the sword started glowing! Then he left." The raven starts preening himself and then looks up at Ruby again "Are you sad? I'll have you know that because of your help I found a mate! Yes! A lady raven came to my nest! I must thank you again for helping me."
> [/sblock]



Ruby smiled as the raven perched on her arm. "Hello, I'm glad to see you again my friend. That's great you found someone!" she said while trying not to tear up again. "Yes I am a little sad, I thought I was in love too, but it seems like it cannot be possible anymore, like it is not meant to be, but I'm glad at least one of us is happy," she said gently stroking the raven's back. She thought back about the man with the glowing sword and grew nervous._What was he doing there? Who is he?_
  "Well there is something I would like you to help me with if it is possible. But first, can you describe the man you saw last night?" she paused and thought about her next request. "I would like to know if you can spot certain kinds of vampires of my kind, called Gangrels; they look more animal-like, like myself, sometimes with claws for hands and can act more animal than man. If you see someone, perhaps you can leave leave a symbol for me somewhere?"

After the inquiry, she smiled at her feathered friend again. "Well then, farewell my friend, you have truly made my night." With that she waits for the raven's leave and she makes her way to Broadstreet again.


----------



## izillama

Meanwhile...

Clover stood awkwardly with Mindy... still inside the Broadstreet... 20 minutes after Koln and Ruby had left. Though Clover had asked the girl a question, her query had gone largely unnoticed, and she finally gave up. Even Lacey was gone!
Annoyed, Clover crossed her arms and leaned against the wall, huffing loudly to show how dejected she felt. 
'I mean... how f****** long could those two possibly take outside! Could a conversation really take that long?'
'Unless they're not conversing...'
Clover felt a silence settle over her mind for a brief moment after she answered herself, and she almost thought she could feel her cheeks flaring red.
Angrily, she thought back to herself, 'Well, if _that's_ what those two would rather do instead of coming in here to talk to Edward--as he requested!--then good riddance.' She felt a little ashamed to think like this--Koln being a priest and Ruby being Amish--but come on! What other conclusion could she come to after seeing two lovers storm out of a room and not return for so long? Well, there were probably more logical explanations, yes, but she was rather angry and that was the first thing that popped into her mind after being stood up for so damn long.
She finally pushed herself away from the wall, smiling rather tightly at Mindy, "You know, it's getting late. Why don't you head back and I'll see you tomorrow night?" She again flashed her ghoul one of those looks that told the girl not to cross her, then she walked away and towards the back of the room where she knew she could request to see Edward.
She seethed, 'If those two don't have the decency to come back in here then I won't have the decency to wait for them!'
Stepping up to the door, she turned on her charming smile as she approached whatever vampire waited there to guard the prince.


----------



## Strider_Koln

*Koln meets a friend!*



Tale_Weaver said:


> While Koln is talking to Socrates and getting weird looks from people passing by an emo looking kid sits down next to him. "Hey man, I know how you feel, no one understands me either. Sometimes, I feel like life just isn't worth living. And then, I write about it in my Livejournal and it makes me feel better. At least you have that rat to listen to you, I guess the rat is kinda like my Livejournal....except less depressing."





"Do you really know how I feel? I doubt it... but thank you for pretending to. You're human, of course you're meant to live, so live. But for those of us who aren't so... inclined to think that way, we realize all of reality is just a game. I don't really want to separate myself from everything, or rather not nearly as much as I'd just appreciate it if everything could just go away for a little bit. Or somehow, if this is a literal game, if I could just push the 'reset' button on reality, and just have a 'do-over.' You have no idea how many times I wish I could do that... reset everything around me and watch and laugh as it all goes backwards. Like I said, you're young, and have life, reality is still a static thing for you. You can establish foundations and 'build' whether it be with regards to your family, friends, education... anything. However there's nothing for me to hold onto.... when 'cause' and 'effect' are no longer joined but rather appear to be two separate entities it seems like everything is out to hurt, defeat, and humiliate me further."

Koln sighs and gets to his feet, "And I am hungry..."

Aura check?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Jacob Prestor's House*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiled as the raven perched on her arm. "Hello, I'm glad to see you again my friend. That's great you found someone!" she said while trying not to tear up again. "Yes I am a little sad, I thought I was in love too, but it seems like it cannot be possible anymore, like it is not meant to be, but I'm glad at least one of us is happy," she said gently stroking the raven's back. She thought back about the man with the glowing sword and grew nervous._What was he doing there? Who is he?_
> "Well there is something I would like you to help me with if it is possible. But first, can you describe the man you saw last night?" she paused and thought about her next request. "I would like to know if you can spot certain kinds of vampires of my kind, called Gangrels; they look more animal-like, like myself, sometimes with claws for hands and can act more animal than man. If you see someone, perhaps you can leave leave a symbol for me somewhere?"
> 
> After the inquiry, she smiled at her feathered friend again. "Well then, farewell my friend, you have truly made my night." With that she waits for the raven's leave and she makes her way to Broadstreet again.




Ruby
[sblock]
The raven says "I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you can find a way to make it work. Maybe he needs to build a better nest, build it with confidence and a strong mate in mind! The man...well, he was wearing dark clothes, long clothes with a sort of tail that almost made him look like a bird. He had long hair, dark colored too, but not as long as yours. And he had that sword. Nobody else really comes around here, I haven't seen anyone since him. If I hear anyone call for me the way you do, I will surely mention you. You can understand me, that's pretty unique. Farewell, and may your nest be filled with eggs!"
[/sblock]

The raven flies off and Ruby makes her way back to the Broadstreet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Meanwhile...
> Clover finally pushed herself away from the wall, smiling rather tightly at Mindy, "You know, it's getting late. Why don't you head back and I'll see you tomorrow night?" She again flashed her ghoul one of those looks that told the girl not to cross her, then she walked away and towards the back of the room where she knew she could request to see Edward.
> She seethed, 'If those two don't have the decency to come back in here then I won't have the decency to wait for them!'
> Stepping up to the door, she turned on her charming smile as she approached whatever vampire waited there to guard the prince.




As soon as Clover talks Mindy says "You know, maybe those two are having a lover's quarrel. Which might lead to some heated....passion." Mindy laughs "You never know, I mean when that feeling comes over ya you could end up doing it anywhere! I mean, I remember this one time...." Mindy stops seeing a rather bemused look come across Clover's face. "Okay, yer right. I should be gettin' back to the school. I have classes tomorrow mornin'. I'll see ya tomorrow Angie." Mindy walks out of the club waving to Clover as she leaves.

Clover goes over to where Edward's office is. Duke is standing vigilantly by the doorway. He gives Clover an acknowledging nod as she approaches. "How are we this evening Ms. Edwards?" he says in his deep monotone voice. "Here to see the Prince I take it? He has wanted to see you. Weren't there three of you before? Not too long ago I let that black-haired girl in. Are you with her?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Do you really know how I feel? I doubt it... but thank you for pretending to. You're human, of course you're meant to live, so live. But for those of us who aren't so... inclined to think that way, we realize all of reality is just a game. I don't really want to separate myself from everything, or rather not nearly as much as I'd just appreciate it if everything could just go away for a little bit. Or somehow, if this is a literal game, if I could just push the 'reset' button on reality, and just have a 'do-over.' You have no idea how many times I wish I could do that... reset everything around me and watch and laugh as it all goes backwards. Like I said, you're young, and have life, reality is still a static thing for you. You can establish foundations and 'build' whether it be with regards to your family, friends, education... anything. However there's nothing for me to hold onto.... when 'cause' and 'effect' are no longer joined but rather appear to be two separate entities it seems like everything is out to hurt, defeat, and humiliate me further."
> 
> Koln sighs and gets to his feet, "And I am hungry..."
> 
> Aura check?




The emo kid says "Dude, that's so deep. It's like I can feel the negative vibes coming off of you." He gets up as well and leans against the wall outside the club. "You know, there's this diner near the mall where these cool goth kids hang out. I think I'm too deep inside myself even for them. But they're really cool. They got some good food there too." He notices Koln studying him "Dude, are you looking like...inside my soul? I think I can do that too, I like see the energy coming off of people. Isn't that like, so cool?"

Koln
[sblock]
His aura color is  	*Dark Green:* Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover goes over to where Edward's office is. Duke is standing vigilantly by the doorway. He gives Clover an acknowledging nod as she approaches. "How are we this evening Ms. Edwards?" he says in his deep monotone voice. "Here to see the Prince I take it? He has wanted to see you. Weren't there three of you before? Not too long ago I let that black-haired girl in. Are you with her?"




Clover flashed Duke an appreciative smile and nod at being referred to as "Ms. Edwards", "Yes, there were three of us. But two of us seem to have wandered off... somewhere." She shrugged, tipping her head charmingly to one side with a serene smile on her face, "So, since I figured the Prince's time is in short supply, I thought I might do him the courtesy of stopping in at his request... since my companions seem to have abandoned me for now. On, and a black-haired girl? You mean Lacey? No, I'm not _with_ her, per se. However she did help us immensely by bringing Koln back. So I suppose we owe her that." 
After a moment, she suddenly remembered herself and doubled back, looking a bit sheepish, "Oh! And where are my manners? I'm well tonight, thank you. And how are you this evening, Duke?"
^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover flashed Duke an appreciative smile and nod at being referred to as "Ms. Edwards", "Yes, there were three of us. But two of us seem to have wandered off... somewhere." She shrugged, tipping her head charmingly to one side with a serene smile on her face, "So, since I figured the Prince's time is in short supply, I thought I might do him the courtesy of stopping in at his request... since my companions seem to have abandoned me for now. On, and a black-haired girl? You mean Lacey? No, I'm not _with_ her, per se. However she did help us immensely by bringing Koln back. So I suppose we owe her that."
> After a moment, she suddenly remembered herself and doubled back, looking a bit sheepish, "Oh! And where are my manners? I'm well tonight, thank you. And how are you this evening, Duke?"
> ^.^




Duke replies "I am fine thank you. I'll go check on Edward and see if he is ready to meet with you. In the meantime why don't you come into the waiting area." Duke lets Clover through the door and into the waiting room. It is empty at the moment. Duke goes into Edward's office and returns after a short time. "He still wants to talk to Lacey alone. He says he will call you in soon as he doesn't want to waste your time. If you need me I'll be right outside the door here." With that Duke excuses himself and goes back to his post outside the waiting room closing the door behind him. The room is surprisingly quiet considering the loud music outside. Clover can hear the two vampires talking on the other side of the door but she can't really make out what they are saying.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The emo kid says "Dude, that's so deep. It's like I can feel the negative vibes coming off of you." He gets up as well and leans against the wall outside the club. "You know, there's this diner near the mall where these cool goth kids hang out. I think I'm too deep inside myself even for them. But they're really cool. They got some good food there too." He notices Koln studying him "Dude, are you looking like...inside my soul? I think I can do that too, I like see the energy coming off of people. Isn't that like, so cool?"
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> His aura color is      *Dark Green:* Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.
> [/sblock]




He sounds way too goth to be emo, but ok. I can't really put my finger on the difference. I can have a conversation with a goth while not feeling nauseated, like I would if I was talking to an overdramatic emo.

Not only is Koln peering into his soul, but also sizing him up. If only they were someplace less public. Koln is insane, but even he realizes the folly in feeding in public. However he does fantasize for a moment about showing this boy what real pain feels like. However, one look at his aura tells him that he doesn't need any help in being depressed. They are both the victims of dreadful phantasms, however while his are made-up, they must feel pretty realistic. 


"Well, yes, I can get a sense of people by their emotions. The brain, and heart, are so powerful in that they leave a constant 'thumb-print' in the fabric of reality, or so I'm seeing. I can actually see this imprint around the person, and you can see these things too. You must be very observant... have you seen anything weird or odd lately in the people around you?"

Gather information
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7)

Ugh, I really wish I put more into this skill, I use it a lot. 
How old does he appear to be anyway?


----------



## izillama

Can I get a detailed description of the waiting room? Now that Clover isn't surrounded by vampires who want to give her ouchies, she actually has time to look around! ^.^*


----------



## ladyphoenix

I'm not sure if I made it to the club or not ^_^; Should I wait a bit?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> He sounds way too goth to be emo, but ok. I can't really put my finger on the difference. I can have a conversation with a goth while not feeling nauseated, like I would if I was talking to an overdramatic emo.
> 
> Not only is Koln peering into his soul, but also sizing him up. If only they were someplace less public. Koln is insane, but even he realizes the folly in feeding in public. However he does fantasize for a moment about showing this boy what real pain feels like. However, one look at his aura tells him that he doesn't need any help in being depressed. They are both the victims of dreadful phantasms, however while his are made-up, they must feel pretty realistic.
> 
> "Well, yes, I can get a sense of people by their emotions. The brain, and heart, are so powerful in that they leave a constant 'thumb-print' in the fabric of reality, or so I'm seeing. I can actually see this imprint around the person, and you can see these things too. You must be very observant... have you seen anything weird or odd lately in the people around you?"
> 
> Gather information
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7)
> 
> Ugh, I really wish I put more into this skill, I use it a lot.
> How old does he appear to be anyway?




Only an emo kid would complain about life in his Livejournal!

The emo kid appears to be no older than 18 or 19. He's old enough to be in the club but definitely not old enough to drink...which is probably a good thing.

The emo kid says "Man, all I see are strange people. It's like they don't care about anything but themselves. They look at me like I'm the strange one! You know, I think I know exactly what you're talking about. I can see the energy coming off of you. It's like, it's like a dark blue color. I like dark people. I think they are a lot like me."

Koln
[sblock]
You don't really know ether to believe him or not.
[/sblock]

It is then that Mindy comes out of the club. She sees Koln standing there with the emo kid and she walks over. "Howdy ya'll! You know Mr. Priest. Angie is looking all over for ya! She got sick of waitin' and decided to go into that room in the back of the club by herself. I guess she knows the owner of this place. It figures she would be into a club like this! Anyway, I'm headin' back to the school, it's colder than a witches'  out here!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Can I get a detailed description of the waiting room? Now that Clover isn't surrounded by vampires who want to give her ouchies, she actually has time to look around! ^.^*




Argh, censored >.< The word is t*t btw 

The waiting room is rather plain. It has a carpeted floor with a many chairs  circling around the outside wall. It kind of feels like a doctor's office except it has posters of the Seventh Son as well as many other legends of rock such ans Jimi Hendrix. Apparently Edward even has a signed guitar from him! Edward himself appears in all of the posters of the Seventh Son as lead singer and guitar player. Clover can still hear talking going on in the other room.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> I'm not sure if I made it to the club or not ^_^; Should I wait a bit?




Yes please wait. It will take some time for Ruby to get back to the club. It doesn't really make any sense for her to appear back in 5 minutes


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Only an emo kid would complain about life in his Livejournal!
> 
> The emo kid appears to be no older than 18 or 19. He's old enough to be in the club but definitely not old enough to drink...which is probably a good thing.
> 
> The emo kid says "Man, all I see are strange people. It's like they don't care about anything but themselves. They look at me like I'm the strange one! You know, I think I know exactly what you're talking about. I can see the energy coming off of you. It's like, it's like a dark blue color. I like dark people. I think they are a lot like me."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You don't really know ether to believe him or not.
> [/sblock]
> 
> It is then that Mindy comes out of the club. She sees Koln standing there with the emo kid and she walks over. "Howdy ya'll! You know Mr. Priest. Angie is looking all over for ya! She got sick of waitin' and decided to go into that room in the back of the club by herself. I guess she knows the owner of this place. It figures she would be into a club like this! Anyway, I'm headin' back to the school, it's colder than a witches'  out here!"






Shooting Mindy a cold glare Koln calmly rebukes her, "You would do well to not speak of witchcraft or... uh, t-... that out here. Go with God Mindy. Clover's in the back of the club? With Edward?! Don't worry Clover, I'm on my way to help you."

Koln takes his leave of Emo Kid and Mindy as he enters the club, walking in a focused line towards the back where Edward's office is located. 'I pray for Ruby's safety, but I'm unsure of her well being. However while I'm not certain as to Ruby's situation, I am certain that Clover may be in over her head. She cannot seriously think the Devil can be reasoned with, does she?'


----------



## izillama

Gnawing lightly on a fingernail, Clover sat pin straight in one of the waiting room chairs. Her foot bounced irritatedly as she sat, though the rest of her body kept a relatively calm and formal air. 
She wondered at what Edward and Lacey could be talking about! Though she tried to convince herself otherwise, she had to admit that she was curious!
However, her ladylike upbringing--and pure common sense--told her that it would be rude, and perhaps dangerous, to eavesdrop. However as the minutes dragged on, the urge became overwhelming. 
First it began as an itching fancy. Then, it turned into more of a nagging curiosity. Finally, after sitting and waiting for almost ten minutes, she found herself practically bursting at the seams with the desire to want to know what was going on in there! She hated being left out of the loop... especially where high society was concerned.
'Come on, Clover! You have more discipline than this!'
...
'No, no you really don't. Carry on, then.'
She stood up in one fluid motion and began to slowly and casually circle the room, as though admiring the space to appease her boredom. All the while, she kept her eyes on the door and edged slowly closer, where she stopped and began to intently "inspect" a poster hung beside the passage into Edward's office.

Listen check!... FAIL!
1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> She stood up in one fluid motion and began to slowly and casually circle the room, as though admiring the space to appease her boredom. All the while, she kept her eyes on the door and edged slowly closer, where she stopped and began to intently "inspect" a poster hung beside the passage into Edward's office.
> 
> Listen check!... FAIL!
> 1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)




Clover
[sblock]
You can't hear what they're saying but you think you hear Edward say "No, I don't know where he could be." and Lacey says something like "free states".
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Shooting Mindy a cold glare Koln calmly rebukes her, "You would do well to not speak of witchcraft or... uh, t-... that out here. Go with God Mindy. Clover's in the back of the club? With Edward?! Don't worry Clover, I'm on my way to help you."
> 
> Koln takes his leave of Emo Kid and Mindy as he enters the club, walking in a focused line towards the back where Edward's office is located. 'I pray for Ruby's safety, but I'm unsure of her well being. However while I'm not certain as to Ruby's situation, I am certain that Clover may be in over her head. She cannot seriously think the Devil can be reasoned with, does she?'




Koln sees Duke posted by the doorway to the waiting room exactly where he was when Clover spoke to him. He says "Good evening. I take it you are here to join Ms. Edwards. She is in the waiting room right now. Follow me." Duke opens the door and Clover jumps away from the wall a little as Duke enters, he motions for Koln to come in.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



ladyphoenix said:


> I'm not sure if I made it to the club or not ^_^; Should I wait a bit?




After almost sprinting the whole way back, Ruby can see the Broadstreet come into view. She reaches the club in time to see Mindy boarding the bus back to the school.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> After almost sprinting the whole way back, Ruby can see the Broadstreet come into view. She reaches the club in time to see Mindy boarding the bus back to the school.



_Stupid, stupid, stupid!_ Ruby thought to herself as she remembered why she had to be here in the first place. She finished sprinting to the club entrance and spots Mindy. "Hey Mindy!" she calls out in vain knowing it was probably too late to reach her. She only hoped she was the only one leaving the club tonight.
  She made her way into the club and heads towards the back towards Edward's office. _At least the trip wasn't fruitless_ she thought. _Perhaps it was fate after-all_


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln sees Duke posted by the doorway to the waiting room exactly where he was when Clover spoke to him. He says "Good evening. I take it you are here to join Ms. Edwards. She is in the waiting room right now. Follow me." Duke opens the door and Clover jumps away from the wall a little as Duke enters, he motions for Koln to come in.




"Thank you Duke," Koln quickly enters the room and reassures his friend, "Have no fear Clover, I'm here. Just leave the talking to me and everything will be fine."


----------



## izillama

Having jumped away from the door a bit too guiltily, thinking that it was Duke who was coming to check on her and seeing Koln instead, Clover crossed her arms and smirked at his response, making a little chuckling sound deep in her throat, "_Me _leave the talking to _you_? Hah! And here I thought _Socrates_ was the funny one here." She nodded at the rat peering out of Koln's pocket. Of course, she couldn't really hear the rat speaking nor had she ever known what he said--or what Koln and Ruby _thought_ he said--but Clover thought it was a good vie for distraction. Besides, she thought it rather necessary to get back at the priest for running off, and what better what to do that than by pulling his leg?


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Having jumped away from the door a bit too guiltily, thinking that it was Duke who was coming to check on her and seeing Koln instead, Clover crossed her arms and smirked at his response, making a little chuckling sound deep in her throat, "_Me _leave the talking to _you_? Hah! And here I thought _Socrates_ was the funny one here." She nodded at the rat peering out of Koln's pocket. Of course, she couldn't really hear the rat speaking nor had she ever known what he said--or what Koln and Ruby _thought_ he said--but Clover thought it was a good vie for distraction. Besides, she thought it rather necessary to get back at the priest for running off, and what better what to do that than by pulling his leg?




Once the door shuts behind him Koln approaches the wall that Clover was just listening too. He seems to ignore her comment, "Oh, I think the wall is talking. Please I need some room, so I can hear what it wants."

Listen check
Roll Lookup
 1d20+4+8 → [6,4,8] = (18)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Once the door shuts behind him Koln approaches the wall that Clover was just listening too. He seems to ignore her comment, "Oh, I think the wall is talking. Please I need some room, so I can hear what it wants."
> 
> Listen check
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4+8 → [6,4,8] = (18)




That's lame! I figured you were gonna say something like "You can hear him too!?" 

Koln
[sblock]
You hear Edward say "How about we finish this later" and the sounds of people shifting in the next room. You hear chairs moving. Socrates says "Hey watch out! I'm getting squished here!"
[/sblock]

While Koln is listening to the wall, Ruby comes in from the club. The door to Edward's office opens and Edward comes out and looks at the three of you. "Great, you're all here. Come inside please." He looks over at Lacey who is sitting in a chair in front of the desk "You stay here, I think you all should hear this."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> That's lame! I figured you were gonna say something like "You can hear him too!?"
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You hear Edward say "How about we finish this later" and the sounds of people shifting in the next room. You hear chairs moving. Socrates says "Hey watch out! I'm getting squished here!"
> [/sblock]
> 
> While Koln is listening to the wall, Ruby comes in from the club. The door to Edward's office opens and Edward comes out and looks at the three of you. "Great, you're all here. Come inside please." He looks over at Lacey who is sitting in a chair in front of the desk "You stay here, I think you all should hear this."




Koln, who still has his head to the door holds a hand up at Edward's request, "In a minute, I am listening to this wall. It was talking earlier, telling me things... I hear a girl... chairs.. hm, was that  a lamb...?" Koln slowly backs away from the wall, eyeing it suspiciously as he walks with the others into the office. He eventually turns and, to his surprise, notices Ruby's there! He immediately grabs and scoops her up in a tight hug! "Ah Ruby, you're here! Er... were you here the whole time? ...After this, do you mind describing the last half hour or so to me, I cannot remember much outside from that evil wall."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln, who still has his head to the door holds a hand up at Edward's request, "In a minute, I am listening to this wall. It was talking earlier, telling me things... I hear a girl... chairs.. hm, was that  a lamb...?" Koln slowly backs away from the wall, eyeing it suspiciously as he walks with the others into the office. He eventually turns and, to his surprise, notices Ruby's there! He immediately grabs and scoops her up in a tight hug! "Ah Ruby, you're here! Er... were you here the whole time? ...After this, do you mind describing the last half hour or so to me, I cannot remember much outside from that evil wall."



Ruby felt surprised and confused when Koln gave her the tight hug, she thought he gave up on her earlier. A tear slowly rolled down her right cheek. She attempted to smile, but it was all so confusing still. "It will be ok, we will talk later," she said plainly. Her heart still felt the same sting if it still existed. "Why don't we go in and hear what Edward has to say," she said as she wriggled gently out of the hug. She made her way inside the office.


----------



## izillama

Um... those were a few confusing posts... placement-wise. We're out of the office? We're in the office? We're out of the office?...

Assuming that we're IN the office... 

Meanwhile, Clover stood a bit apart from her friends, watching the sickening, lovey dovey scene unfold with barely-masked contempt. After hugs and tears, though, she was pushed over the edge. Despite the fact that she stood in front of the prince of Denver, she made a point to beat her head a few times against her palm, as though against a wall, in order to make the point that she was annoyed by the whole situation and wished that her friends would realize they had better things to do.
Finally, after a glance in Lacey's direction, she looked back towards Edward and gave him a respectful nod, "So... you wanted to see us?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Um... those were a few confusing posts... placement-wise. We're out of the office? We're in the office? We're out of the office?...
> 
> Assuming that we're IN the office...
> 
> Meanwhile, Clover stood a bit apart from her friends, watching the sickening, lovey dovey scene unfold with barely-masked contempt. After hugs and tears, though, she was pushed over the edge. Despite the fact that she stood in front of the prince of Denver, she made a point to beat her head a few times against her palm, as though against a wall, in order to make the point that she was annoyed by the whole situation and wished that her friends would realize they had better things to do.
> Finally, after a glance in Lacey's direction, she looked back towards Edward and gave him a respectful nod, "So... you wanted to see us?"




I never actually put you IN the office.

One you all get into the office Edward motions to the chairs "Please, take a seat." It ends up that Koln is between Lacey and Ruby. Lacey flashes him a quick smirk. With her hands in her lap she looks like a hyper schoolgirl as she bounces around in her seat impatiently. 

Edward says "Oh good, now that I have you all here I can fill you in on what's been going on lately. I heard from Lacey here about your incident with Klondike. Although killing other kindred is strictly forbidden by the Camarilla if not authorized by me, I will definitely pardon this instance. Klondike was a threat to you and possibly kindred society as a whole. It is too bad that things had to end that way for him, but it would be better than if we had found him after violating the Masquerade." Edward looks towards the door where he knows that Duke is stationed and then back to the group. "On to other business. One of my agents has spotted what he thinks was the traitor Bothwell, the vampire I had asked you to tell me about if you crossed paths. Supposedly he was seen driving North towards Boulder. He went down some old country road and managed to get away. Most vampires are afraid to go through there because of the threat of werewolves. Werewolves and vampires don't get along too well in case you didn't know. In fact, werewolves don't seem to get along with really anyone as they will kill humans on site most of the time as well."


----------



## izillama

Unable to help herself, Clover burst out, incredulous, "_Werewolves_? You can't _possibly_ expect us to buy into that make believe rubbish?" She looked over at Koln and Ruby, as though expecting them to nod along with her.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> I never actually put you IN the office.
> 
> One you all get into the office Edward motions to the chairs "Please, take a seat." It ends up that Koln is between Lacey and Ruby. Lacey flashes him a quick smirk. With her hands in her lap she looks like a hyper schoolgirl as she bounces around in her seat impatiently.
> 
> Edward says "Oh good, now that I have you all here I can fill you in on what's been going on lately. I heard from Lacey here about your incident with Klondike. Although killing other kindred is strictly forbidden by the Camarilla if not authorized by me, I will definitely pardon this instance. Klondike was a threat to you and possibly kindred society as a whole. It is too bad that things had to end that way for him, but it would be better than if we had found him after violating the Masquerade." Edward looks towards the door where he knows that Duke is stationed and then back to the group. "On to other business. One of my agents has spotted what he thinks was the traitor Bothwell, the vampire I had asked you to tell me about if you crossed paths. Supposedly he was seen driving North towards Boulder. He went down some old country road and managed to get away. Most vampires are afraid to go through there because of the threat of werewolves. Werewolves and vampires don't get along too well in case you didn't know. In fact, werewolves don't seem to get along with really anyone as they will kill humans on site most of the time as well."





> "On to other business. One of my agents has spotted what he thinks was the traitor Bothwell, the vampire I had asked you to tell me about if you crossed paths. Supposedly he was seen driving North towards Boulder. He went down some old country road and managed to get away. Most vampires are afraid to go through there because of the threat of werewolves. Werewolves and vampires don't get along too well in case you didn't know. In fact, werewolves don't seem to get along with really anyone as they will kill humans on site most of the time as well."






> Unable to help herself, Clover burst out, incredulous, "Werewolves? You can't possibly expect us to buy into that make believe rubbish?" She looked over at Koln and Ruby, as though expecting them to nod along with her.



"Werewolves? Well if we exist than I will believe anything at this point. I'm surprised even my bloodline can't get along with them since they are animal-like," Ruby said as she grinned.

Ruby scratched her head a bit and decided to fill everyone in on what she discovered earlier, even though it may not be the person he was talking about. "There has been another person spotted in Prestor's house a while ago. Tonight I spoke with an animal scout who has informed me that a man with dark long hair, a business looking trench with coat tails has been waving a glowing sword inside. Very strange and alarming..." She said with a worried look. "He left shortly after."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Unable to help herself, Clover burst out, incredulous, "_Werewolves_? You can't _possibly_ expect us to buy into that make believe rubbish?" She looked over at Koln and Ruby, as though expecting them to nod along with her.






ladyphoenix said:


> "Werewolves? Well if we exist than I will believe anything at this point. I'm surprised even my bloodline can't get along with them since they are animal-like," Ruby said as she grinned.
> 
> Ruby scratched her head a bit and decided to fill everyone in on what she discovered earlier, even though it may not be the person he was talking about. "There has been another person spotted in Prestor's house a while ago. Tonight I spoke with an animal scout who has informed me that a man with dark long hair, a business looking trench with coat tails has been waving a glowing sword inside. Very strange and alarming..." She said with a worried look. "He left shortly after."




Lacey turns to Clover and says "I'm sorry to tell you this hun, but they're just as real as vampires. And they're not very friendly."

Edward says "I forgot, you guys are new at this. Yes werewolves are real. As are ghosts, mummies, demons, and a whole bunch of other things that go bump in the night. But regardless, don't worry about the werewolves, they are extremely rare and there has never been an attack outside this city. As for this man that Ruby saw, I'm not sure who he is but finding Bothwell will get us in the right direction to finding out just what is going on here."


----------



## izillama

Clover was just gearing up for a scoffing sound in the back of her throat when she noticed the serious expression on Edward's face. 'Well, I suppose he has no reason to LIE to us about this... but come on! _Werewolves_? _Ghosts_? There must be some mistake... Except for the fact that I'm a vampire. I'm pretty sure _that _is real.'
"Hm... that's odd about that man, Ruby. By the way, Edward. What does Thaddeus look like? Just out of curiosity... that is..."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward says "I forgot, you guys are new at this. Yes werewolves are real. As are ghosts, mummies, demons, and a whole bunch of other things that go bump in the night."




"I only need to know one thing: where they are." As Koln replies he makes a 'shooting gun' motion with his hands.

"Seriously, this is hardly news to me that such things exist. As a man of the cloth I was trained in both angelology and demonology. I have been called before to people's homes to bless them against harmful spirits. I have even tangled once with a lycanthrope. I could not kill it though... since the incident it has stopped terrorizing the Romanian countryside, but I digress. It is really not a pleasant memory." 

"Back on topic, about Bothwell... please refresh my memory about his crimes. I know he's a traitor but could you be more specific? Granted, I don't need any more justication to slay him other than the fact that he's a leech-er no offense, but the Devil is in the details, quite literally I find sometimes."

As Koln talks to Edward he gradually appears more at ease. Sure Koln would love nothing more than to separate the prince's head from his neck, but something inside Koln, in his blood, blunts his anger and allows him to speak comfortably and plainly to the vampiric lord.

"For example, the other day I almost found Lucifer himself in a detail. He's so cunning, he actually wiggled into an actual adjective. An adjective, imagine that! Anyway, he was hiding in the word, "Orange." Not the fruit mind you, but the color. No worries though, I have a cunning plan to lure the Devil and capture him. I will use an orange sharpie and write "ORANGE" on the dorm room floor, walls, ceiling, bed, Clover's clothes, and everywhere! And then I will wait with a loaded shotgun until I see him. I know, very cunning, no need for praise that's just an example of the kind of high caliber hunter you have working for you Edward."

Edward should notice Socrates as he pokes his head out of Koln's front pocket and looks up at him with a rather blank expression, almost as if he were expressing disbelief and shaking his head.

Gather information about Bothwell
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4)
Wow... uhm, could someone with more people-skills do this from now on?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover was just gearing up for a scoffing sound in the back of her throat when she noticed the serious expression on Edward's face. 'Well, I suppose he has no reason to LIE to us about this... but come on! _Werewolves_? _Ghosts_? There must be some mistake... Except for the fact that I'm a vampire. I'm pretty sure _that _is real.'
> "Hm... that's odd about that man, Ruby. By the way, Edward. What does Thaddeus look like? Just out of curiosity... that is..."




Edward says "Thaddeus did have long dark hair, rather unkempt too. His face is rather ugly, scars all over. He had a bit of an Italian accent and a rather prominent roman nose. He did tend to dress more formally than most but I can't tell you for certain if the man Ruby saw in the house and Thaddeus were one and the same. I definitely did not see a sword in his possession. I'm also not sure what clan he is, my best guess is that he is a Caitiff, or rather, a mutt."



Strider_Koln said:


> "Back on topic, about Bothwell... please refresh my memory about his crimes. I know he's a traitor but could you be more specific? Granted, I don't need any more justification to slay him other than the fact that he's a leech-er no offense, but the Devil is in the details, quite literally I find sometimes."
> 
> As Koln talks to Edward he gradually appears more at ease. Sure Koln would love nothing more than to separate the prince's head from his neck, but something inside Koln, in his blood, blunts his anger and allows him to speak comfortably and plainly to the vampiric lord.
> 
> "For example, the other day I almost found Lucifer himself in a detail. He's so cunning, he actually wiggled into an actual adjective. An adjective, imagine that! Anyway, he was hiding in the word, "Orange." Not the fruit mind you, but the color. No worries though, I have a cunning plan to lure the Devil and capture him. I will use an orange sharpie and write "ORANGE" on the dorm room floor, walls, ceiling, bed, Clover's clothes, and everywhere! And then I will wait with a loaded shotgun until I see him. I know, very cunning, no need for praise that's just an example of the kind of high caliber hunter you have working for you Edward."
> 
> Edward should notice Socrates as he pokes his head out of Koln's front pocket and looks up at him with a rather blank expression, almost as if he were expressing disbelief and shaking his head.
> 
> Gather information about Bothwell
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4)
> Wow... uhm, could someone with more people-skills do this from now on?




Edward practically rolls his eyes and says rather sarcastically "Oh...lucky me...." He raises an eyebrow when he sees the rat. Edward answers Koln with "Bothwell hasn't committed any crimes, at least none that I know of. He tends to push around younger vampires which is despicable but not really a crime. The reason I would like you to find him is because he has been acting strangely lately, most notably the fact that he has made himself scarce these past few weeks when normally he would have his nose in everything that is going on in the city. If you find him and have him come to me, then we might be able to get a clue as to where Thaddeus may be. I know it seems far fetched but I just have a feeling that Thaddeus is behind his disappearance." 

Edward looks over to Lacey "Lacey, I would like you to go with them, if anything just view it as a good service to the Camarilla. You don't have to do anything more than be their transportation if you don't want to." He looks to the rest of the group and says "Please see what you can find. If you manage to find Bothwell then tell him that I want to speak to him and that you will bring him to me. If he refuses, then by all means use force. I want him here alive. Any questions?"


----------



## izillama

After listening and taking all of the information in, Clover made a momentary motion of looking towards heaven (for guidance? for strength? to as God what she had done wrong in a previous life to deserve this?) then nodded and raised her hand to signal to Edward that, yes indeed, she _did_ have a question. Her Ventrue nature, seemingly overtaking common sense in the presence of a powerful authoritative figure in favor of wanting to be in charge as she spoke, "So let me get this straight: You're sending three young vampires--a Ventrue who accidentally tosses her friends weapons in the gutter, a Gangrel who can't remember what she did a couple of nights ago, and a Malkavian who's just plain bat crazy--out into the wilderness, which is apparently populated by _werewolves_, to chase down a rogue vampire, who _your agents_, even with _years more experience_, weren't able to capture, _and_ who may or may not be aspiring to help out a very powerful vampire who duped you into killing off a friend of yours who was only trying to learn how to _cure_ vampirism because he thought it would be his gift to the world?" She paused dramatically, crossing her arms and smiling, though the amusement clearly didn't reach her ice-cold eyes, "I think it would be fair to ask, pray tell, what's in it for us?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> After listening and taking all of the information in, Clover made a momentary motion of looking towards heaven (for guidance? for strength? to as God what she had done wrong in a previous life to deserve this?) then nodded and raised her hand to signal to Edward that, yes indeed, she _did_ have a question. Her Ventrue nature, seemingly overtaking common sense in the presence of a powerful authoritative figure in favor of wanting to be in charge as she spoke, "So let me get this straight: You're sending three young vampires--a Ventrue who accidentally tosses her friends weapons in the gutter, a Gangrel who can't remember what she did a couple of nights ago, and a Malkavian who's just plain bat crazy--out into the wilderness, which is apparently populated by _werewolves_, to chase down a rogue vampire, who _your agents_, even with _years more experience_, weren't able to capture, _and_ who may or may not be aspiring to help out a very powerful vampire who duped you into killing off a friend of yours who was only trying to learn how to _cure_ vampirism because he thought it would be his gift to the world?" She paused dramatically, crossing her arms and smiling, though the amusement clearly didn't reach her ice-cold eyes, "I think it would be fair to ask, pray tell, what's in it for us?"




Edward smiles wickedly at Clover "Ah my dear girl, you have nothing to fear. You have all the experience you need" Edward gestures to Koln "I am sure that you can agree that you are in good hands with our friend the hunter here. And Gangrel happen to be the best trackers out of any of the bloondlines. Like bloodhounds they are. Unfortinately I do not have any Gangrels assisting me at the moment. More importantly, this is me simply asking you a favor. I can reward you in any way you wish, I'm sure you would prefer money or weaponry but I can also offer knowlege and training. Aside from petty rewards, this is a matter that concerns kindred society as a whole in Denver and it is in our best interest to stop this before it gets out of control. Being new vampires my hope is that Bothwell foolishly comes out of hiding to put you in your place and from there you can capture him."

Lacey chimes in "And you don't just have one Malkavian who is just plain bat crazy, you have two!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby sits up straight in her seat wanting to hear no more. She needed action to take her mind off things and if this was the way to do it then so be it. "Alright then, I'm in! I'm sure we can restrain the guy if he struggles," she said with a smirk. She remembered about the statement of Gangrels being great trackers versus Clover's bashing of her intelligence and frowned. "I will try not to let you all down this time," she said as she looked over at everyone. Her face then turned back to the chiseled stone it was earlier. It is clear that she has put a hard shell around her interior at that moment. She now waits until they are dismissed.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward smiles wickedly at Clover "Ah my dear girl, you have nothing to fear. You have all the experience you need" Edward gestures to Koln





Koln smiles and waves at Clover.



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey chimes in "And you don't just have one Malkavian who is just plain bat crazy, you have two!"




"And me makes ten! Excellent, Bothwell doesn't stand a chance against all of us!" Koln exclaims and cheers happily.



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby sits up straight in her seat wanting to hear no more. She needed action to take her mind off things and if this was the way to do it then so be it. "Alright then, I'm in! I'm sure we can restrain the guy if he struggles," she said with a smirk. She remembered about the statement of Gangrels being great trackers versus Clover's bashing of her intelligence and frowned. "I will try not to let you all down this time," she said as she looked over at everyone. Her face then turned back to the chiseled stone it was earlier. It is clear that she has put a hard shell around her interior at that moment. She now waits until they are dismissed.




"Ah, it might be my memory, but when have you ever let us down Ruby? If anything I think you do too much.  No offense to Clover, but at least you're smart enough to know how to punch without dangering your wrist. Clover.. eh, she hits like a girl. Oh and that's right, I almost forgot, the weapons in the gutter! Edward you should have seen it! Clover stupidly tossed our weapons into a sewer during a fight! Looking back it was funny, but at the time I was pretty upset as you could imagine." Koln starts to giggle but silences himself at Clover's angry glare.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah, it might be my memory, but when have you ever let us down Ruby? If anything I think you do too much.  No offense to Clover, but at least you're smart enough to know how to punch without dangering your wrist. Clover.. eh, she hits like a girl. Oh and that's right, I almost forgot, the weapons in the gutter! Edward you should have seen it! Clover stupidly tossed our weapons into a sewer during a fight! Looking back it was funny, but at the time I was pretty upset as you could imagine." Koln starts to giggle but silences himself at Clover's angry glare.




Edward says "Well, now that that's settled you can take your leave then. I'll give you a call if anyone finds anything new out there."

Lacey says "Wait wait, I have a question! Back to what we were talking about earlier Edward. Do you think the red bows or the black bows look better in my hair?" Edward shakes his head and says "You know what? I'll tell you when you get back Lacey." He motions for her to head out the door and she does.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward says "Well, now that that's settled you can take your leave then. I'll give you a call if anyone finds anything new out there."
> 
> Lacey says "Wait wait, I have a question! Back to what we were talking about earlier Edward. Do you think the red bows or the black bows look better in my hair?" Edward shakes his head and says "You know what? I'll tell you when you get back Lacey." He motions for her to head out the door and she does.




Going to assume that there aren't any other questions.

You all follow Lacey out to the street where her truck is parked. Koln seems to like sitting in the front so he's sitting next to Lacey with the girls in the back. After about twenty minutes the city streets start turning onto rural countryside, tall buildings turn into small houses and then fields and trees. The road ahead starts getting darker and pretty soon there are no houses in sight. The scenary starts to repeat itself and it is evident that you are lost. Lacey says "Well this isn't good. I knew we should have put a tracking device on that guy!"

Clover
[sblock]
You feel a vibration coming from your purse and you can hear a voice telling you "North West". the voice is apparently in your head because nobody else takes an notice.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

...
Happy that she was sitting in the back and that no one could observe her, Clover suddenly sat bolt upright as she heard a whisper in her head. Painfully, she shut her eyes and grumbled her displeasure in her throat, 'Oh... _perfect_. Now _I'm_ starting to hear voices like that idiot _Koln_!' 
At first, she tried to convince herself that it had been a product of weariness. However, having heard voices in her head from her inner Ventrue before, she began to believe that maybe... _maybe_... there was something there. And that was _terrifying_.
Before speaking, she glanced up to make sure no one was looking. Then, she covertly extracted her cell phone from her purse and glanced at the screen.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



izillama said:


> ...
> Happy that she was sitting in the back and that no one could observe her, Clover suddenly sat bolt upright as she heard a whisper in her head. Painfully, she shut her eyes and grumbled her displeasure in her throat, 'Oh... _perfect_. Now _I'm_ starting to hear voices like that idiot _Koln_!'
> At first, she tried to convince herself that it had been a product of weariness. However, having heard voices in her head from her inner Ventrue before, she began to believe that maybe... _maybe_... there was something there. And that was _terrifying_.
> Before speaking, she glanced up to make sure no one was looking. Then, she covertly extracted her cell phone from her purse and glanced at the screen.




Clover
[sblock]
When you take your cell phone out you see that the sound is definately not coming from the phone. You see an object shaking a little in your purse and when you examine further you find that it is the horse shoe you took from the Emerson Estate.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

'Oh... great. So, not only am I hearing _voices_, but I'm hearing voices coming from a haunted _horseshoe_? Why did I even keep this thing in the first place!?'
She shut her eyes in a calm, measured expression, as though she expected that she was going to start screaming if she didn't check her emotions. Then she shrugged. They didn't have anything to lose and they were already lost. So why not?
She leaned forward and placed her chin casually on the edge of Lacey's seat as she spoke, "You know, something tells me we should head northwest. Also, if you need any specific directions, I would be happy to look them up on my phone. Ok?" 'Like... before you get us _killed_?'


----------



## Strider_Koln

[sblock]
"Lost hm? Have no fear, I will check the map!" Koln pops open Lacey's glove compartment and fumbles about, finding a folded map. He sits back and unfolds, and unfolds, and unfolds and unfolds and unfolds... keeps unfolding, now paper's everywhere. Koln is in an ocean of road-maps, almost drowning in it he pulls himself up onto a heap. He finally reaches the end of the map, unfolding it one last time to a messge, written in blood, "You're ed!"
[/sblock]

Koln's silence is broken as he fidgets a bit, slowly rocking back and forth in his seat a few times with his arms crossed over his chest. Then he goes still. A quiet moment passes before he blurts out, "The map says we're fu-er... Uhm... huh. Nevermind... Are we there yet?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby watches out the vehicle window as various trees go whizzing by her head one by one. "Meh, I can't figure out where we are either. Clover's sense of direction in this speeding machine is alot better," she says as she leans further back in her seat. "Can't wait to be on the hunt again once we're on our feet," she says as she psyches herself up. She looks at her fingernails in disbelief that claws were once growing in the same spots. At first it was scary when they first appeared back with the Klondike battle, but now they seemed to give her a more sense of power. They seemed a cruel yet necessary evil, if there ever was an idea like that to be fathomed. 


> "The map says we're fu-er... Uhm... huh. Nevermind... Are we there yet?"



She feigned a sigh. "Hopefully soon.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



izillama said:


> 'Oh... great. So, not only am I hearing _voices_, but I'm hearing voices coming from a haunted _horseshoe_? Why did I even keep this thing in the first place!?'
> She shut her eyes in a calm, measured expression, as though she expected that she was going to start screaming if she didn't check her emotions. Then she shrugged. They didn't have anything to lose and they were already lost. So why not?
> She leaned forward and placed her chin casually on the edge of Lacey's seat as she spoke, "You know, something tells me we should head northwest. Also, if you need any specific directions, I would be happy to look them up on my phone. Ok?" 'Like... before you get us _killed_?'




Lacey takes a deep breath and says defensively "Get us killed!? I would never! We'll head Northwest. Unless of course your phone has a knack for finding bad guy's hiding places. Unfortunately Bothwell didn't tell anyone where his secret hideout is. Now put on your seatbelt little miss!"

Lacey keeps driving on the now dirt road. Another few minutes goes by and suddenly you see a wooden fence lining the road on the right hand side. Eventually there is a mailbox and a path leading up to what you can assume is a residence of some kind. Lacey parks the car on the side of the road and turns the lights off. It's extremely dark and you can't see more than ten feet in any direction. The path from the mailbox leads over a hill. Lacey looks around nervously and says "This might be it. Or at least there might be someone here who can give some directions. Who wants to be first to go up that creepy dark path there?"


----------



## izillama

Clover raised her hand, "I nominate Koln."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover raised her hand, "I nominate Koln."




"Intelligent choice Clover! I will shall return shortly. You girls stay here. If you're in trouble, beep the horn loudly and I shall fly to the rescue with all the angels and saints as my backup. I'll leave my shotgun here in case anything should happen. There's only one shell left in it anyway." 

Koln steps out of the car, and takes out firegun. He crouches up against the wooden fence, using as cover, and approaches the mailbox. He opens it, hoping for a left-behind hint of who owns this residence.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Intelligent choice Clover! I will shall return shortly. You girls stay here. If you're in trouble, beep the horn loudly and I shall fly to the rescue with all the angels and saints as my backup. I'll leave my shotgun here in case anything should happen. There's only one shell left in it anyway."
> 
> Koln steps out of the car, and takes out firegun. He crouches up against the wooden fence, using as cover, and approaches the mailbox. He opens it, hoping for a left-behind hint of who owns this residence.




Koln
[sblock]
There is nothing in the mailbox.
[/sblock]

Lacey tells Clover and Ruby "Stay here, I'm going to go with him." Lacey gets out of the car quietly and goes over to Koln looking into the mailbox. She looks over his shoulder and whispers "It looks empty. Does it have anything to say?"


----------



## izillama

As Lacey walked away from the car, Clover felt a mischievous smirk cross her face, and she looked sideways at Ruby, "You know, it would be _too_ easy to just drive off and leave them here. What do you say?"
She hoped her wicked grin conveyed that she was kidding, but with her New York sense of humor and Ruby's Amish innocence, one never could tell.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> There is nothing in the mailbox.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Lacey tells Clover and Ruby "Stay here, I'm going to go with him." Lacey gets out of the car quietly and goes over to Koln looking into the mailbox. She looks over his shoulder and whispers "It looks empty. Does it have anything to say?"




"Good idea Lacey, I like the way you think." Koln points his gun at the mailbox and grips it tightly by its flag. "Listen here and pray silently, mailbox! Who lives here?! Spirit's Touch


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Lacey tells Clover and Ruby "Stay here, I'm going to go with him." Lacey gets out of the car quietly and goes over to Koln looking into the mailbox.



"Grrr, no way I'm gonna wait here while the action is afoot," Ruby concludes as she gets out of the vehicle. "Lets see what these eyes can do," she says as they start glowing.
Eyes of the beast

Search check
1d20 + (+5) = 21
http://www.dmtools.org/dice.php?act=retrieve&id=3001


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> "Grrr, no way I'm gonna wait here while the action is afoot," Ruby concludes as she gets out of the vehicle. "Lets see what these eyes can do," she says as they start glowing.




...
Clover continued to sit in the truck after having asked Ruby if they should just leave Koln and Lacey behind and Ruby having just up and left. 
"Oh... um, ok. I'll just... wait here. Alone."
...
"Damnit, I'm always _alone_."
>.<**
Feeling very sorry for herself after having been left hanging by Ruby, Clover moodily stepped out of the truck and after her friends, saying quite irritably, "Ok, ok, so what's going on out here? Found anything?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Grrr, no way I'm gonna wait here while the action is afoot," Ruby concludes as she gets out of the vehicle. "Lets see what these eyes can do," she says as they start glowing.
> Eyes of the beast
> 
> Search check
> 1d20 + (+5) = 21
> http://www.dmtools.org/dice.php?act=retrieve&id=3001




Ruby
[sblock]
You can clearly see that there is a dense forest on the other side of the road from where the field extends. There is a well worn path from the mailbox up over the hill. You can see Koln and Lacey hunched over the mailbox. Lacey looks like she is leaning over Koln's should while he holds a gun to the mailbox.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



izillama said:


> ...
> Clover continued to sit in the truck after having asked Ruby if they should just leave Koln and Lacey behind and Ruby having just up and left.
> "Oh... um, ok. I'll just... wait here. Alone."
> ...
> "Damnit, I'm always _alone_."
> >.<**
> Feeling very sorry for herself after having been left hanging by Ruby, Clover moodily stepped out of the truck and after her friends, saying quite irritably, "Ok, ok, so what's going on out here? Found anything?"




Lacey gets in between Koln and the two girls holding her arms out "Stay back! We have a hostage situation here! I think this mailbox is about to get it!"

Koln
[sblock]
You see an old farmer getting the mail. Then you get a flash of a man in a business suit checking the mailbox in the middle of the night. You see a few images of him, and in each one there is not a single piece of mail for him.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Lacey gets in between Koln and the two girls holding her arms out "Stay back! We have a hostage situation here! I think this mailbox is about to get it!"




Ruby hops back towards the truck and throws open the door. "Aww come on wheres your sense of adventure," she says with a grin towards Clover. "And besides, we can't just leave two Malkavians like this, who knows what they can do to that mailbox," she adds with a giggle. 

She looks back at the path. "Sees like I can make out a little road from the mailbox but not much else unless we proceed in that direction. What do you say?" she says as she outstretches her hand towards her.
I'm prob not going to be able to post for a few days cuz of the holidays and i'm going to leave work at 12:30 today to go to a play. Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year ^_^


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln tightly grips the pole of the mailbox and starts 'choking' it. "C'mon, tel me who owns this... oh.." Suddenly he stops and his angry demeanor flashes to a blank faraway stare. You can hear him mumbling, most of it sounds like gibberish, or perhaps backwards french, but you can clearly make out, "Farmer's mail... by night another man checks... emptiness... more than onces, empty empty always empty...." He sighs, closing the lid of the mailbox and puts away his gun.

"Does anyone have the time?" Same as Sarah, I got work soon. Happy Holidays from me, Father Koln, and Socrates. Hope you were all good Christian/Jewish vampires this year.. or else!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln tightly grips the pole of the mailbox and starts 'choking' it. "C'mon, tel me who owns this... oh.." Suddenly he stops and his angry demeanor flashes to a blank faraway stare. You can hear him mumbling, most of it sounds like gibberish, or perhaps backwards french, but you can clearly make out, "Farmer's mail... by night another man checks... emptiness... more than onces, empty empty always empty...." He sighs, closing the lid of the mailbox and puts away his gun.
> 
> "Does anyone have the time?" Same as Sarah, I got work soon. Happy Holidays from me, Father Koln, and Socrates. Hope you were all good Christian/Jewish vampires this year.. or else!




Lacey says "See! I told you that mailbox knew something!" Lacey takes her phone out of her backpack and looks at it. "Time sure flies when you're having fun. It's 1:30 AM." She shows the phone to Koln with the time displayed on it. "Now maybe we should pay this house a visit. Perhaps we could sneak down the chimney like Santa Clause. Or maybe we should just follow this path for now." Lacey starts making her way up the path quietly singing to herself "You better watch out, you better not cry. You better not pout I'm telling you why. Santa Clause is coming, to town..."

Happy holidays to everyone! I shall see you all when we get back


----------



## izillama

Merry post-Christmas, everyone! Since I'm a little confused as to what's going on in the game, I think I'm gonna move it along.

Stepping up towards the mailbox, Clover's hand shot out and grabbed Ruby's to keep her from moving as Koln began to walk after Lacey. At Ruby's questioning glance, Clover shook her head and let Ruby's hand go, "Just wait here and let the two of them get the feel of the place. That way if something happens, we can step in and assist. You know, Ruby? This house is kind of creepy. And I don't like what Koln just said about there being a farmer and another man who checks this mailbox. We should be on our guard. Do you think there are any animals around here who could tell you a little more about this place?" She smiled encouragingly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



izillama said:


> Merry post-Christmas, everyone! Since I'm a little confused as to what's going on in the game, I think I'm gonna move it along.
> 
> Stepping up towards the mailbox, Clover's hand shot out and grabbed Ruby's to keep her from moving as Koln began to walk after Lacey. At Ruby's questioning glance, Clover shook her head and let Ruby's hand go, "Just wait here and let the two of them get the feel of the place. That way if something happens, we can step in and assist. You know, Ruby? This house is kind of creepy. And I don't like what Koln just said about there being a farmer and another man who checks this mailbox. We should be on our guard. Do you think there are any animals around here who could tell you a little more about this place?" She smiled encouragingly.




Hope everyone had a merry Christmas! If anyone is confused, this is what is going on right now. Everyone is out of the truck and by the mailbox. Lacey is heading towards the house and we can assume that Koln and Ruby want to follow her. Clover is telling Ruby to stay behind.

Lacey whispers back to Clover "Good idea, Koln and I will take a look. There was something I wanted to show him anyway. Come with me Koln." Lacey motions for Koln to follow behind her.

Anyone can tell by sniffing the air that there is a farm with animals of some kind over the hill.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Do you think there are any animals around here who could tell you a little more about this place?" She smiled encouragingly. Anyone can tell by sniffing the air that there is a farm with animals of some kind over the hill.




Ruby nodded in agreement and smiled. "I suppose your right, we should tread carefully at first. I guess I can be overzealous sometimes."
She took a good whiff in the air. "Oh yes, there must be someone who can help us out here indeed. 
Beckoning for the local wild/farm animals


----------



## izillama

Clover sniffed at the air after Ruby did and found her nose crinkling in disgust, "Ew. Well, I suppose this _is_ a farm. Maybe some friendly chickens could offer us some insight? Or perhaps the neighborhood rooster?"
Realizing that she was beginning to sound patronizing towards Ruby's abilities, she amended what she said, "I mean, we're lucky that you have this power, Ruby. I may be able to control people's minds, but that's only useful if there are people around! At least there always seem to be animals. So you're lucky."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nodded in agreement and smiled. "I suppose your right, we should tread carefully at first. I guess I can be overzealous sometimes."
> She took a good whiff in the air. "Oh yes, there must be someone who can help us out here indeed.
> Beckoning for the local wild/farm animals




Way to dis Ruby Clover  Just for future reference, Ruby has to specify what animal she is beckoning. She has to make that animal's sound.

You hear the whinny of a horse coming from the other side of the road. No horse arrives in response though.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Hope everyone had a merry Christmas! If anyone is confused, this is what is going on right now. Everyone is out of the truck and by the mailbox. Lacey is heading towards the house and we can assume that Koln and Ruby want to follow her. Clover is telling Ruby to stay behind.
> 
> Lacey whispers back to Clover "Good idea, Koln and I will take a look. There was something I wanted to show him anyway. Come with me Koln." Lacey motions for Koln to follow behind her.
> 
> Anyone can tell by sniffing the air that there is a farm with animals of some kind over the hill.




Koln nods and follows Lacey. However before leaving the mailbox he looks down quickly, searching for any unfamiliar footprints. If that well-dressed guy visited the mailbox recently there could be some tell-tale prints.

Spot check
Koln acting like Auerion?
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+4 → [17,8,4] = (29)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods and follows Lacey. However before leaving the mailbox he looks down quickly, searching for any unfamiliar footprints. If that well-dressed guy visited the mailbox recently there could be some tell-tale prints.
> 
> Spot check
> Koln acting like Auerion?
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+4 → [17,8,4] = (29)




Koln
[sblock]
You can see a few footprints in the dirt. Most of them look like they came from work boots that a farmer would wear. Some of them look like they came from some more casual shoes, fancier shoes.
[/sblock]

As Koln and Lacey walk together Lacey moves close to Koln, perhaps a little too close. Koln can smell the faint scent of bath soap on her. She talks to Koln in a low voice, so low that without Heightened Senses even a vampire wouldn't be able to hear. "Now look here Koln, we Malkavians are like the ninjas of vampires! We can be inside this guy's house without him even knowing we're there! Now I'm sure that because you are a fairly new vampire you haven't explored all of your abilities. One ability that we have is called Obfuscate. I can't really show you but basically how it works is you get inside peoples' heads and you make them think that you aren't there, it's like you're invisible! If you're new to this ablity than all you are going to be able to do is hide in the shadows, but don't worry it's not just hiding in the shadows; it'll be like you've become the shadows!"

As Koln and Lacey walk up the path they can see a ranch up ahead. There is a one-story house with a large fenced in field behind it. There are no lights on in or around this house at all but it is in too good of shape to be abandoned.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> You hear the whinny of a horse coming from the other side of the road. No horse arrives in response though.




It wasn't a _dis_. I said it was _cool _to talk to animals... after I suggested that Ruby should go talk to some chickens... ^.^*

Clover smiled at the sound of the horse. As most children of higher society tend to do, she had taken her share of equestrian classes when she was younger. She couldn't say she was the _best_ rider, however she had a good love and respect for the creatures.
Completely ignoring the fact that the horse she was about to look for probably wasn't of the well-bred, well-groomed stock she was used to, she beckoned to Ruby, "Hey, did you hear that?" She began to walk across the road, making gentle clicking sounds with her tongue and calling out into the dark as she approached the fence, "Here, girl! Come 'ere! That's a good girl..."
She wondered if Ruby, being Amish, had even more of a way with horses and suspected that the girl could probably ride _circles_ around herself, given the chance.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Hey, did you hear that?" She began to walk across the road, making gentle clicking sounds with her tongue and calling out into the dark as she approached the fence, "Here, girl! Come 'ere! That's a good girl..."




'Hehe, I guess she's up for some adventure now,' Ruby thought as she chuckled. She follows Clover up towards the fence where they are about to discover the newfound horse.
"You know, back home we would take retired racehorses donated from the tracks and use them to pull our buggies. They had some real pep in them and could even sometimes outrun some of the automobiles. They are one of the sweetest of God's creatures."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> 'Hehe, I guess she's up for some adventure now,' Ruby thought as she chuckled. She follows Clover up towards the fence where they are about to discover the newfound horse.
> "You know, back home we would take retired racehorses donated from the tracks and use them to pull our buggies. They had some real pep in them and could even sometimes outrun some of the automobiles. They are one of the sweetest of God's creatures."




I just see this horse pulling a buggy down a road at 70mph 

Over the river and through the trees Clover and Ruby go. They come to a fenced in stable area, too small for horses to get any exercise in but large enough to keep them in for the night. The stable is a small wooden structure with an open front. The inside is filled with hay. When Clover and Ruby approach, a single black horse pokes its head out of the stable.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> I just see this horse pulling a buggy down a road at 70mph
> 
> Over the river and through the trees Clover and Ruby go. They come to a fenced in stable area, too small for horses to get any exercise in but large enough to keep them in for the night. The stable is a small wooden structure with an open front. The inside is filled with hay. When Clover and Ruby approach, a single black horse pokes its head out of the stable.



Ruby slowly approaches the horse, making sure not to frighten him/her. Feral Whispers "Hello, we are passing through this area and are seeing who lives in these woods. Is your owner here at this time? We are also looking for someone who is like us and moves like us, a male version. In return for your information, is there anything else you need since we understand one another?" Ruby conversed with a smile as always. She looked back at Clover. "Is there anything else you would like me to ask it or tell it?"


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled, completely delighted by the sight of the horse. She answered Ruby offhandedly, "Yes, ask Black Beauty what her name is?" Then, she thought a bit further and shrugged, "Nothing more than what you already asked, I suppose. That about covers it." ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby slowly approaches the horse, making sure not to frighten him/her. Feral Whispers "Hello, we are passing through this area and are seeing who lives in these woods. Is your owner here at this time? We are also looking for someone who is like us and moves like us, a male version. In return for your information, is there anything else you need since we understand one another?" Ruby conversed with a smile as always. She looked back at Clover. "Is there anything else you would like me to ask it or tell it?"




The horse looks at Ruby as she talks to him. "I haven't seen my master today. He is very kind but he hasn't let me out of here in awhile. The others tell me to sleep but I can't. I want to see him but if you let me out I will let you ride me."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The horse looks at Ruby as she talks to him. "I haven't seen my master today. He is very kind but he hasn't let me out of here in awhile. The others tell me to sleep but I can't. I want to see him but if you let me out I will let you ride me."




Koln does his best to ignore everyone else - Lacy and her insane mutterings about 'disappearing' in front of people using mental powers, Ruby and Clover talking to horses... He really does work best alone. He considers telling the girls to go away for a bit, but decides against it since it'd be rude. He follows the unfamiliar footprints that seem to have come from a fancier shoe, hoping it would lead to another clue regarding this mysterious nightly visitor's identity.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln does his best to ignore everyone else - Lacy and her insane mutterings about 'disappearing' in front of people using mental powers, Ruby and Clover talking to horses... He really does work best alone. He considers telling the girls to go away for a bit, but decides against it since it'd be rude. He follows the unfamiliar footprints that seem to have come from a fancier shoe, hoping it would lead to another clue regarding this mysterious nightly visitor's identity.




I think you got confused. Ruby and Clover are in another area and Koln can't see or hear them. Lacey was walking up the path towards the house where the footprints lead.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The horse looks at Ruby as she talks to him. "I haven't seen my master today. He is very kind but he hasn't let me out of here in awhile. The others tell me to sleep but I can't. I want to see him but if you let me out I will let you ride me."



"Excellent, he will let us ride him. It seems the master treats him well, but is not home at the moment," Ruby announces with glee. She stares at the wooden stable door in front of her and proceeds to unlatch the mechanism. "He would be most useful for navigating these woods, this will be great!"
If I need this roll
Ride skill roll
1d20+7 → [16,7] = (23)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow, "And... _what_ do we need to go into the woods for? Remember that Koln's in that creepy house? You're not planning on running off and finding your brethren in the woods and leaving me here, are you?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln does his best to ignore everyone else - Lacy and her insane mutterings about 'disappearing' in front of people using mental powers, Ruby and Clover talking to horses... He really does work best alone. He considers telling the girls to go away for a bit, but decides against it since it'd be rude. He follows the unfamiliar footprints that seem to have come from a fancier shoe, hoping it would lead to another clue regarding this mysterious nightly visitor's identity.




Lacey moves ahead of Koln and presses her back against the house near one of the windows. A light goes on inside. Lacey peers in and turns back to Koln placing one finger of her mouth to say 'quiet'.

If Koln wants to approach the house he has to make a Hide check.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow, "And... _what_ do we need to go into the woods for? Remember that Koln's in that creepy house? You're not planning on running off and finding your brethren in the woods and leaving me here, are you?"



Ruby paused for a brief moment as what was said touched a nerve. "I am not abandoning anyone. I just thought we would look elsewhere for that guy we are after, Brothwell, 
Bothwell or whatever his name was while they check the house for him as well," she said coldly. "I'm sure he can take care of himself along with that girl.. And besides, I was about to ask if you would like to ride with me on him.." she said with her head down.


----------



## izillama

Clover felt the hairs on the back of her neck fluster momentarily, unhappy with the sudden confrontational air that surrounded them. She paused a moment, framing her words carefully, then drew herself up to her full height and spoke evenly (though politely, so as not to make Ruby feel like Clover was trying to explain something to a simpleton), "Ruby. I appreciate your initiative. However, until Koln figures out who is or isn't in that house, why don't we continue waiting at the place he _thinks_ we're waiting. As I said before--though I _don't doubt_ he can take care of himself--we should be cautious about leaving him in an unknown situation."
At that point she broke ties with her even speech (since she sensed, or at least hoped, that the anger Ruby felt towards her was dissolving). Clover let it all out, "Ok, look! We already lost him once tonight. It's obvious that his hold on reality is anything but normal. He went after that bastard of a vampire! What if he had found him? Or _thought_ that he had found him? He doesn't know what's real! I mean, Ruby! I appreciate the fact that he's... well... a _man, _and can take care of himself. And I don't want to treat him like a child, for God's sake! But at this point, him being so _lost_, we might as well assume he has the simple mentality of a child. No, Ruby! I'm not trying to make you upset here! Just _listen_ to me. 
"Koln is a great man. I'm sure of it! He's gentle and kind, so far as I can tell. He's very considerate. But I saw his past! And he's not himself anymore. He's... very_ changed_. Ruby, I feel like we need to protect him. Despite our own handicaps as vampires, Ruby, we need to keep an eye on him. Because if it ever comes to it... he's going to need a good pair of friends around to tell him what's real and what's not..."
Her voice trailed off, the barn sounding very quiet now that her passionate rant was finished. Ruby was eerily quiet as well, and she hesitated before her final point, "Um... besides, Ruby. I somehow don't think that Lacey girl is any more stable than he is. Do you_ really_ want to leave him alone with her while the two of them traipse through dreamland?" She smiled sadly, hoping to bring Ruby back towards her side.

btw, I love Ruby! I hate making her upset!


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Koln is a great man. I'm sure of it! He's gentle and kind, so far as I can tell. He's very considerate. But I saw his past! And he's not himself anymore. He's... very changed. Ruby, I feel like we need to protect him. Despite our own handicaps as vampires, Ruby, we need to keep an eye on him. Because if it ever comes to it... he's going to need a good pair of friends around to tell him what's real and what's not..."
> Her voice trailed off, the barn sounding very quiet now that her passionate rant was finished. Ruby was eerily quiet as well, and she hesitated before her final point, "Um... besides, Ruby. I somehow don't think that Lacey girl is any more stable than he is. Do you really want to leave him alone with her while the two of them traipse through dreamland?" She smiled sadly




Ruby head tried to escape the whirlwind of emotions bubbling up from inside once again. She turned towards a vacant wooden barn door and bashed it with her right hand. "I know he is not the same. I don't recognize him anymore. It scares me so much!" she says while choking back a sob. 'Damn it you promised you wouldn't cry any more.' "I feel like if I stay with him, it would cause more pain for him.. and myself" She wiped her face and turned back around. "I'm sorry, it seems I am taking this out on everyone and everything lately. Your right, we should wait for them if danger is out there," she said trying to bring out a smile. She went over to the horse's stable and latched up the door again. Don't worry, we will be back. she reassured the horse.
She went over and gave Clover a endearing hug. "Forgive me.."
Ruby will be ok eventually hehe. Clover is doing a good job focusing her. Ruby is caught up in all the emotions form the confrontation with Koln and she its clouding her focus on her friends sometimes. She thinks if she can become this stiff soldier, then the pain will leave faster


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey moves ahead of Koln and presses her back against the house near one of the windows. A light goes on inside. Lacey peers in and turns back to Koln placing one finger of her mouth to say 'quiet'.
> 
> If Koln wants to approach the house he has to make a Hide check.





In a hushed quick whisper Koln replies sharply "Sh, not now Lacey, I'm so very close..." Koln takes out his firegun, holding it ready as he walks around in circles. Somehow, it seems he has mistaken the footprints he was following for his own, and is now following his own tracks in an endless loop, but he still feels like he's getting somewhere. On his second lap he growls quietly under his breath "This guy's prints.. there's more now.. there's more than one..." Another lap... "There's three of them.. or maybe just one with a severe case of the happy feet..." He then stops and looks at the house, noticing Lacey's covertly crouching under a window.  He figures the dancing target/targets are right inside. He puts a finger over his mouth to Socrates, signaling him to be quiet as he hides against whatever cover's available, or by a blind-spot next to the house.

Hide (Cloak of Shadows)
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8-2 → [12,8,-2] = (18)


----------



## izillama

Aww! <3 <3 <3

Clover smiled back at Ruby, happy to have her back. She returned the hug (or tried to, as Ruby's strong arms nearly crushed her) then pulled away and grabbed Ruby's hand, "It'll be all right, Ruby. I'm sure we'll figure it out. Koln definitely has a strong..." she searched for the right words, "..._support_ in you. He's very lucky."
She felt the familiar pang of jealousy at her own words, but pushed them back.
Clover led Ruby back towards the house and actually jumped up into the bed of Lacey's truck, indicating for Ruby to do the same. She sat down on the metal floor and peered over the side of the truck bed, listening for any indication that Koln was ok.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The hinterlands - Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> In a hushed quick whisper Koln replies sharply "Sh, not now Lacey, I'm so very close..." Koln takes out his firegun, holding it ready as he walks around in circles. Somehow, it seems he has mistaken the footprints he was following for his own, and is now following his own tracks in an endless loop, but he still feels like he's getting somewhere. On his second lap he growls quietly under his breath "This guy's prints.. there's more now.. there's more than one..." Another lap... "There's three of them.. or maybe just one with a severe case of the happy feet..." He then stops and looks at the house, noticing Lacey's covertly crouching under a window.  He figures the dancing target/targets are right inside. He puts a finger over his mouth to Socrates, signaling him to be quiet as he hides against whatever cover's available, or by a blind-spot next to the house.
> 
> Hide (Cloak of Shadows)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8-2 → [12,8,-2] = (18)




Koln finds cover in a dark spot next to the house near Lacey. Lacey looks back at him and gives him a faint smile that almost bleeds of pity. The front door of the house opens and an old man comes out onto the front poarch whistling. He has grey hair and is wearing a bathrobe. He stops whistling and walks out onto the front lawn. He says to himself "Why does he have to go out so late at night. Doesn't he know that the horses would rather be sleeping at this hour?" he sighs. He doesn't seem to notice the two vampires even though Lacey would be easily visible to him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Aww! <3 <3 <3
> 
> Clover smiled back at Ruby, happy to have her back. She returned the hug (or tried to, as Ruby's strong arms nearly crushed her) then pulled away and grabbed Ruby's hand, "It'll be all right, Ruby. I'm sure we'll figure it out. Koln definitely has a strong..." she searched for the right words, "..._support_ in you. He's very lucky."
> She felt the familiar pang of jealousy at her own words, but pushed them back.
> Clover led Ruby back towards the house and actually jumped up into the bed of Lacey's truck, indicating for Ruby to do the same. She sat down on the metal floor and peered over the side of the truck bed, listening for any indication that Koln was ok.




Clover
[sblock]
The horse shoe quivers and shakes inside your bag as you leave the horse stables. It stops once you hop into the truck.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover pursed her lips and mockingly wagged her finger at the horseshoe, as though to say, "No! You naughty horseshoe! Stop moving like that!"
At that point (assuming we can see the front door and the fact that some guy in a bathrobe walked out of it) Clover noticed some guy in a bathrobe walk out the front door of the house. She poked Ruby in the ribs and pointed to get the girl's attention.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby peered out of the truck bed as she crouched down low. "The horse said the owner isn't here, then who could that be?" she said scratching her chin. "Oh no, he could notice this mysterious truck parked out here, hopefully its too dark to see or we can get caught for sure." >.<


----------



## izillama

Feeling the instant idiot, Clover let her forehead fall gently onto the edge of the truck bed in disgrace. She whispered back, "Damn, you're right. How stupid of me to have missed that!"
She continued looking over the edge, saying softly, "I guess all we can do is hope, like you said, that he doesn't notice the random truck parked in front of his house. But if he gets too close... don't worry, I'll take care of him." A smile tugged at the corner of her mouth as she began to think up all the ways she could control his mind to gloss over the situation.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln finds cover in a dark spot next to the house near Lacey. Lacey looks back at him and gives him a faint smile that almost bleeds of pity. The front door of the house opens and an old man comes out onto the front poarch whistling. He has grey hair and is wearing a bathrobe. He stops whistling and walks out onto the front lawn. He says to himself "Why does he have to go out so late at night. Doesn't he know that the horses would rather be sleeping at this hour?" he sighs. He doesn't seem to notice the two vampires even though Lacey would be easily visible to him.




Lacey looks back at Koln and winks. She creeps towards where the old man is and walks right around him and through the front door that he left open. Koln can't see where she went after that but the old man starts to shiver and goes back inside the house.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks back at Koln and winks. She creeps towards where the old man is and walks right around him and through the front door that he left open. Koln can't see where she went after that but the old man starts to shiver and goes back inside the house.





Once the old man returns indoors Koln sneaks over to Lacey, "And what did that accomplish? ... Nevermind, everything has a purpose.. or non-purpose only to fall in the right places later, like as if you get a puzzle but were given the wrong pieces, only to find out later you can use scissors to create the 'right' picture, 'right in that it only looks correct to you, but that's all that matters... er what I mean to say is that this person seems innocent. I'd ask him a few questions but I'm afraid he might recognize me. I am supposed to be keeping a 'low profile' amongst the people in Denver. I even thought about wearing a mask... anyway, shall we have Clover question him? Or maybe, tomorrow night, we show up here around 11:30 and wait, hiding, with a sack ready, to catch our mysterious nightly mailman"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Once the old man returns indoors Koln sneaks over to Lacey, "And what did that accomplish? ... Nevermind, everything has a purpose.. or non-purpose only to fall in the right places later, like as if you get a puzzle but were given the wrong pieces, only to find out later you can use scissors to create the 'right' picture, 'right in that it only looks correct to you, but that's all that matters... er what I mean to say is that this person seems innocent. I'd ask him a few questions but I'm afraid he might recognize me. I am supposed to be keeping a 'low profile' amongst the people in Denver. I even thought about wearing a mask... anyway, shall we have Clover question him? Or maybe, tomorrow night, we show up here around 11:30 and wait, hiding, with a sack ready, to catch our mysterious nightly mailman"




Lacey actually went inside the house. I'm not going to be able to post till tomorrow. Have a happy new year everyone!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey actually went inside the house. I'm not going to be able to post till tomorrow. Have a happy new year everyone!





Ah.. well let's just say Koln is now outside talking to a shrubbery he thinks is Lacey. Being Malkavian sure is convenient. Happy New Year!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Ah.. well let's just say Koln is now outside talking to a shrubbery he thinks is Lacey. Being Malkavian sure is convenient. Happy New Year!




I hope everyone had a happy new year! I'm posting a map so that everyone can see what is going on and where everyone is. On this map I show Koln standing next to the house and in front of a bush that he thinks is Lacey. Ruby and Clover are hiding in the bed of the truck. The truck is about 60 feet away from the house so in the pitch blackness you can see why the old man didn't see the truck. As mentioned before, Lacey walked into the house through the front door that the old man left open when he walked out into the yard.

The map

After a short while, while Koln is talking to a bush, a window opens behind him and Lacey pokes her head out. She whispers in an agitated voice "Psst, hey! That bush doesn't look like me at all! I look much better! I think this old man is going to sleep, he locked himself in a room on the other side of the house. If you move quietly I'll help you get in this way."


----------



## izillama

Clover felt herself calm down as the man went back inside. Which was good because she wasn't sure what she would have done had he come her way. She was sure she could have done something to make him think of other things. But that wasn't fool proof. 
Either way, she didn't like the truck being so close to the house. Smiling sheepishly, she looked over at Ruby, "You know, for a moment I was contemplating driving this truck away from the house so he couldn't see it. But I guess it would make more noise than it would be worth. Heh. You know what though, Ruby? I don't even have a driver's license! One of the perks of being a city girl, I suppose."
A silence fell between them for a moment as Clover thought about her own statement, then she shrugged as she innocently queried, "You know, I was wondering? What do the Amish do? Do you like... need a license to operate a horse and buggy or anything?" Realizing how stupid that sounded after the fact, she hoped that her question still came across as genuine... which it was.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I hope everyone had a happy new year! I'm posting a map so that everyone can see what is going on and where everyone is. On this map I show Koln standing next to the house and in front of a bush that he thinks is Lacey. Ruby and Clover are hiding in the bed of the truck. The truck is about 60 feet away from the house so in the pitch blackness you can see why the old man didn't see the truck. As mentioned before, Lacey walked into the house through the front door that the old man left open when he walked out into the yard.
> 
> The map
> 
> After a short while, while Koln is talking to a bush, a window opens behind him and Lacey pokes her head out. She whispers in an agitated voice "Psst, hey! That bush doesn't look like me at all! I look much better! I think this old man is going to sleep, he locked himself in a room on the other side of the house. If you move quietly I'll help you get in this way."




Koln nods, whispering to the bush, "Excuse me Lacey, Lacey needs me inside the house." He excuses himself and does his best to quietly climb in through the window. As he moves it is evident the priest has had many years of training in the art of stealth - very ninja-like. Those demons won't know what's coming until it's too late.

Move silently
Roll Lookup
 1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods, whispering to the bush, "Excuse me Lacey, Lacey needs me inside the house." He excuses himself and does his best to quietly climb in through the window. As he moves it is evident the priest has had many years of training in the art of stealth - very ninja-like. Those demons won't know what's coming until it's too late.
> 
> Move silently
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)




Koln climbs through the window and jumps down landing on all fours while being completely silent. Lacey quietly claps her hands together in approval. Looking around the room you can see that this is the kitchen of the house. A stove, countertops, and an old refrigerator sit here. There is a closed door to the right and an open archway to the south leading off to another room where you can see a round wooden table with two chairs around it. The house is completely dark but through your heightened senses you can make out that the whole house is old and comes complete with a creaky wooden floor that should be taken cautiously. Lacey points towards the open archway where the table is suggesting that that is the best route to take.

Here's a map!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln climbs through the window and jumps down landing on all fours while being completely silent. Lacey quietly claps her hands together in approval. Looking around the room you can see that this is the kitchen of the house. A stove, countertops, and an old refrigerator sit here. There is a closed door to the right and an open archway to the south leading off to another room where you can see a round wooden table with two chairs around it. The house is completely dark but through your heightened senses you can make out that the whole house is old and comes complete with a creaky wooden floor that should be taken cautiously. Lacey points towards the open archway where the table is suggesting that that is the best route to take.
> 
> Here's a map!




Koln nods, but being a professional at this sort of thing he takes her advice with a grain of salt as he starts to investigate the kitchen. Quietly cross stepping along the walls over to the stove, pausing for a moment, and moves to the fridge. He takes out his gun and slowly opens the door, using it as cover as he peers around it. (Insert ZUUL joke here... and besides the demon-dog, anything worthy of note in the fridge? also does anything pop into his mind from touching the fridge via Spirit's Touch?)


----------



## ladyphoenix

^_^; had to look it up to be sure on this one lol


"Yes that was a close one. Looks like it's too dark and far away for him to see it," Ruby said in relief. 


> "You know, I was wondering? What do the Amish do? Do you like... need a license to operate a horse and buggy or anything?"



Ruby thought on this a moment, seeing that a license is something she wasn't familiar with. "I have never really heard of a license, but I think the elders once told us we have to be educated in driving differently from everyone else because we cannot brand ourselves with identification. We think having our pictures taken or owning mirrors is vain and sinful, as if we are displaying our souls in a vulgar fashion if you will. Granted, we do get educated by visiting teachers and by our parents on how to drive buggies. It took me a couple of months to drive one myself with my papa, but it was a little scary riding along side of all the noisy vehicles in comparison, so I rarely took to the roads."
She laid back in the truck bed with her arms tucked behind her head. "I hope they are both ok in there.." she said nervously. "I can't pretend that I'm not truly worried about everyone anymore."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods, but being a professional at this sort of thing he takes her advice with a grain of salt as he starts to investigate the kitchen. Quietly cross stepping along the walls over to the stove, pausing for a moment, and moves to the fridge. He takes out his gun and slowly opens the door, using it as cover as he peers around it. (Insert ZUUL joke here... and besides the demon-dog, anything worthy of note in the fridge? also does anything pop into his mind from touching the fridge via Spirit's Touch?)




I will definitely look into getting that resource for the D20 guns. That looks like iot would help a lot with adding some rather cool weapons to our game. Thanks  

Koln opens the fridge "ZUUUUUULE". 

Koln
[sblock]
There are your average food products (just look at all those carbs!). There are also 3 bottles filled with a dark red liquid that looks like wine. When using Spirit's Touch on the fridge you see images of the old man using the fridge and the same younger man from before. The younger man is putting the bottles into the fridge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Clover
[sblock]
You think you hear the horse whinny and it sounds like it is right next to you. You know that it would be impossible to hear that loudly from here.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded and sunk down further into the truck bed, "I know. I'm worried, too. But it wouldn't make much sense for us to go after Koln. We would just hinder him. You know, honestly? I'm not sure if I'd afford Lacey the same luxury? I'm still not sure what I think of her. I mean, we barely know her, and..."
Just then, she heard a horse whinny. She knew it was odd since they had left the horse on the other side of the street, but then she also wondered if it might denote some kind of danger.
Jumping at the sound, she crouched on her knees and peered into the darkness for the horse.

Search for the horse!
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21) 



(really, though, I'm assuming it has something to do with that stupid horseshoe, but I don't think that that would be Clover's first thought since she really wants to deny that she is "hearing" things)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



izillama said:


> Clover nodded and sunk down further into the truck bed, "I know. I'm worried, too. But it wouldn't make much sense for us to go after Koln. We would just hinder him. You know, honestly? I'm not sure if I'd afford Lacey the same luxury? I'm still not sure what I think of her. I mean, we barely know her, and..."
> Just then, she heard a horse whinny. She knew it was odd since they had left the horse on the other side of the street, but then she also wondered if it might denote some kind of danger.
> Jumping at the sound, she crouched on her knees and peered into the darkness for the horse.
> 
> Search for the horse!
> 1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)
> 
> (really, though, I'm assuming it has something to do with that stupid horseshoe, but I don't think that that would be Clover's first thought since she really wants to deny that she is "hearing" things)




Clover
[sblock]
You continue to hear a horse. It sounds like it is getting agitated and is kicking at something wooden. Ruby doesn't seem to take any notice.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I will definitely look into getting that resource for the D20 guns. That looks like iot would help a lot with adding some rather cool weapons to our game. Thanks
> 
> Koln opens the fridge "ZUUUUUULE".
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> There are your average food products (just look at all those carbs!). There are also 3 bottles filled with a dark red liquid that looks like wine. When using Spirit's Touch on the fridge you see images of the old man using the fridge and the same younger man from before. The younger man is putting the bottles into the fridge.
> [/sblock]





"Hm. nothing odd here... except..." He grabs one of he bottles (Spirit's Touch), opens it and sniffs."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Hm. nothing odd here... except..." He grabs one of he bottles (Spirit's Touch), opens it and sniffs."




Koln
[sblock]
The contents of the bottle smell a lot like wine but a little like blood to you. The bottles don't give you anything new that touching the refrigerator didn't. You see a young man placing them into the fridge.
[/sblock]

Lacey rests her head on Koln's shoulder while looking down at the bottle. She whispers "Oh, is that Merlot? I love Merlot!"


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> You continue to hear a horse. It sounds like it is getting agitated and is kicking at something wooden. Ruby doesn't seem to take any notice.
> [/sblock]




Shutting her eyes slowly, in angry resignation, Clover clenched her teeth.
'_Damn_. Not _again_.'
Ruby seemed totally oblivious, happily lying down on the truck bed and worrying about Koln.
Clover continued to twitch, 'No. No_. No_...! Unacceptable, Clover! You are _not_ hearing voices from that damned horseshoe!'
"Hey, um, Ruby? Do you hear a horse?"
She hoped--for the sake her her own sanity as well as the continued existence of Tale_Weaver--that Ruby's answer was YES.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Shutting her eyes slowly, in angry resignation, Clover clenched her teeth.
> '_Damn_. Not _again_.'
> Ruby seemed totally oblivious, happily lying down on the truck bed and worrying about Koln.
> Clover continued to twitch, 'No. No_. No_...! Unacceptable, Clover! You are _not_ hearing voices from that damned horseshoe!'
> "Hey, um, Ruby? Do you hear a horse?"
> She hoped--for the sake her her own sanity as well as the continued existence of Tale_Weaver--that Ruby's answer was YES.



Ruby sits up and looks at Clover who was clearly startled. "What's wrong?" she asks with a worried expression "A horse?" She whips her body to the side of the truck and stares into the darkness Eyes of the beast
Not sure if she heard the horse or not b/c the Clover spoiler tags


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby sits up and looks at Clover who was clearly startled. "What's wrong?" she asks with a worried expression "A horse?" She whips her body to the side of the truck and stares into the darkness Eyes of the beast
> Not sure if she heard the horse or not b/c the Clover spoiler tags




No, Ruby doesn't hear the horse.

Ruby
[sblock]
You don't see anything out of the ordinary while scanning the area. You think you can hear a banging sound coming from the woods though.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

"I don't see any horses.. but I definitely hear something else..." Ruby starts as she still scans the area carefully. "Maybe its the black horse out back, but I digress, what do you think we should do?" Ruby asked Clover sincerely. She tried not to jump to any conclusions at the moment.


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled grimly, grumbling, "Well, I _definitely_ don't want to tell you that I'm hearing things... but I _am_." She took the horseshoe out and spat on it, angry that it would mock her.
Then, she turned a too-friendly smile towards Ruby, clearly showing her irritation at the piece of metal in her hands, "Well, Ruby, I think that we have three options right now. First, we could both stay here as we had originally intended. Second, we could split up and you go after the noise you hear and I'll stay here with the noise _I_ hear. Or, third, we both up and leave this truck and go gallivanting into the woods, leaving the house completed undefended. Since I have no intention of splitting up, what, exactly, does the noise that you hear sound like? Anything you feel a dire need to go after? If it's not a horse, does it sound dangerous? I don't have the heightened senses like you do, Ruby. You're better at things like this..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

"Hey a horseshoe! I never knew you were superstitious clover." Ruby said as she giggled. "Just joshing you. Where did you get that thing from?"
She looked back out of the truck again afterwards and thought for a while on their options. "Well, I haven't really figured out all of my inherited traits as a Gangrel yet, but maybe this could suffice," she said as she rubbed her head sheepishly. 
'Now what kind of animal could be up this late in the woods..' she pondered.
"Oh of course!" she said with a smile. Beckoning_HOOT HOOT HOOT, WHOOO, WHOOOO_ she said in a low tone attempting to call forth an owl from the trees.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> The contents of the bottle smell a lot like wine but a little like blood to you. The bottles don't give you anything new that touching the refrigerator didn't. You see a young man placing them into the fridge.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Lacey rests her head on Koln's shoulder while looking down at the bottle. She whispers "Oh, is that Merlot? I love Merlot!"




Koln holds the open bottle to Lacey's nose, "You tell me... Merlot? Feh, you would." He puts the bottle back where it was and shuts the fridge quietly. He then turns and heads through the archway to the table silently.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Hey a horseshoe! I never knew you were superstitious clover." Ruby said as she giggled. "Just joshing you. Where did you get that thing from?"
> She looked back out of the truck again afterwards and thought for a while on their options. "Well, I haven't really figured out all of my inherited traits as a Gangrel yet, but maybe this could suffice," she said as she rubbed her head sheepishly.
> 'Now what kind of animal could be up this late in the woods..' she pondered.
> "Oh of course!" she said with a smile. Beckoning_HOOT HOOT HOOT, WHOOO, WHOOOO_ she said in a low tone attempting to call forth an owl from the trees.




An owl silently swoops down from a nearby tree and perches on the edge of  the truck. 'Hoot Hoot'!

Ruby
[sblock]
The owl hoots at you and while you look into his large amber eyes. "You are the one who called me? Please, make that horse stop his racket! He's scaring away all the little creatures that I like to devour.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

"Yes, hello there. Nice to meet you. Is it that horse in the stables ahead?We will get to the bottom of this somehow. (once he answers) Alright then, thank you for telling us."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln holds the open bottle to Lacey's nose, "You tell me... Merlot? Feh, you would." He puts the bottle back where it was and shuts the fridge quietly. He then turns and heads through the archway to the table silently.




Lacey sniffs the contents of the bottle and says dejectedly "What's that supposed to mean? I must say, that is an interesting find don't you think?" She follows Koln out into the next room which looks to be a dining area. There is the small table with chairs around it as well as a cabinet with some glassware on the shelves. Pictures of open pastures and horses adorn the walls.

The room opens out into a hallway. To the left is the front door of the house and to the right is another door that looks like it leads to the outside in the back of the house. There are two doors along the wall across the hall. The one closest to you is closed and the one further down is cracked open. You can hear snoring coming from there that you can assume is the old man.

Make Move silently checks if you are going down the hallway towards any of the doors. Here is a map.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Yes, hello there. Nice to meet you. Is it that horse in the stables ahead?We will get to the bottom of this somehow. (once he answers) Alright then, thank you for telling us."




Ruby
[sblock]
The owl responds "Yes. please, somebody make him stop!"
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby turns towards clover after conversing with the owl and frowns. "Something must be wrong, the owl says its that horse we visited earlier. He wouldn't be making all that noise unless something is spooking him or he is trying to tell us something. I know you don't want us to separate, but we can't have him get the man's attention from the house. Please let me just take a run up and try to calm him down. I can have the owl accompany me and if there is danger, to fly back to you as a signal," she said with great concern.
Plus owls are adorable ^.^


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled at the cute owl and could only imagine what he and Ruby were speaking about during a flourish of hooting noises. After Ruby spoke, Clover continued to smile cautiously, "Yes, you're right. Why don't you go take a quick look? God, if I can't hold down the fort for the five minutes it'll take you to get there and back, I'm not much in the way of a vampire, huh?" She gave a self-depreciating laugh and made a motion with her hand to tell Ruby to go.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby nodded and turned back to the owl before departing. "Can you accompany me as I see what's going on? After the owl's response, she made haste towards the stables.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey sniffs the contents of the bottle and says dejectedly "What's that supposed to mean? I must say, that is an interesting find don't you think?" She follows Koln out into the next room which looks to be a dining area. There is the small table with chairs around it as well as a cabinet with some glassware on the shelves. Pictures of open pastures and horses adorn the walls.
> 
> The room opens out into a hallway. To the left is the front door of the house and to the right is another door that looks like it leads to the outside in the back of the house. There are two doors along the wall across the hall. The one closest to you is closed and the one further down is cracked open. You can hear snoring coming from there that you can assume is the old man.
> 
> Make Move silently checks if you are going down the hallway towards any of the doors. Here is a map.




"Nothing Lacey, Merlot is a very nice 'beginner's wine,' but it's very two dimensional: oakey and fruity - cherry. Upon the first sip you notice just one of its limited flavors, either the alcohol, acidity are the first things you taste, or you get an overpowering flavor of oak and cherry. But ignore me, I am French but I don't drink wine..."

Koln takes a moment to study the table and the pictures on the wall in closer detail, touching the occasional photo and bringing it closer for a better look (spirit's touch, I love this ability!)

Gather information (?)
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2 → [1,2] = (3) 

LOL


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nodded and turned back to the owl before departing. "Can you accompany me as I see what's going on? After the owl's response, she made haste towards the stables.




Ruby
[sblock]
The owl says "I will fly overhead while you travel."
[/sblock]

The owl takes off as Ruby makes her way to the stables. Ruby can hear the kicking sound getting louder as she gets closer. When she reaches the stable she sees the horse violently kicking at the gate and whinnying, obviously irritated. The owl perches on a tree nearby.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Nothing Lacey, Merlot is a very nice 'beginner's wine,' but it's very two dimensional: oakey and fruity - cherry. Upon the first sip you notice just one of its limited flavors, either the alcohol, acidity are the first things you taste, or you get an overpowering flavor of oak and cherry. But ignore me, I am French but I don't drink wine..."
> 
> Koln takes a moment to study the table and the pictures on the wall in closer detail, touching the occasional photo and bringing it closer for a better look (spirit's touch, I love this ability!)
> 
> Gather information (?)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2 → [1,2] = (3)
> 
> LOL




Koln
[sblock]
Needless to say Koln doesn't find out anything different by touching the objects.
[/sblock]

Lacey looks around at the photos and other decor around the house and whispers "Lots of horses. I like horses."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby slowly walks over to where the horse is stationed and puts her hands up in a submissive fashion."Whoa, easy there what's wrong? Has something happened?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby slowly walks over to where the horse is stationed and puts her hands up in a submissive fashion."Whoa, easy there what's wrong? Has something happened?"




The horse stops kicking and goes over to the gate.

Ruby
[sblock]
The horse says "Master! I saw master! He went through the woods there. He had a strange look on his face, didn't even pay attention to me when I went up to the gate. He took Molly with him, he likes her better than me I think."
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Needless to say Koln doesn't find out anything different by touching the objects.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Lacey looks around at the photos and other decor around the house and whispers "Lots of horses. I like horses."




Koln smiles at her comment and nods, "As do all girls... that's very human of you, well done." He then moves silently to the closed door and attempts to open it.

MOVE SILENTLY!!!!
Roll Lookup
 1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)

Did I say move silently? I meant he suddenly backflips and takes out his gun, landing beside the door. He has a frantic look in his eye as he points his weapon, aiming at an invisible enemy. 
"I thought for a moment... Dear God.... uhm, nevermind" He sighs and holsters his gun.

AW C'MON!! I ROLLED A FRIGGIN 1 LAST TIME, ON MY "GATHER INFORMATION CHECK" NOW I GET A 2?! 
 


Open lock (if it's locked)
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby's eyes widen at the sudden news. 'Shoot there's two people who live here?!' She very much wanted to go after the person for curiosity's sake but struggled to hold herself back. 'What should I do now?' her mind thought frantically. Her stubborn mind finally came to a compromise and she looked into the horse's eyes. "I'm going to let you out as long as you follow me so I can find my friend" She unlatched the stable door carefully and opened the gate.


----------



## izillama

With Ruby gone, things were finally peaceful. Though it was a chilly night, Clover found it quite delightful to lie in the back of the truck bed looking up at the stars. You simply couldn't see stars in New York. Here, they littered the sky like a spilled jar of glitter at a nursery school. 
Sure, she couldn't see the house from this position. And sure, she couldn't see which way Ruby had went. But for a few fleeting moments, it was nice to have some time to herself to simply _be_ and to _think_. Besides, she was listening for intruders and that should be enough, right?
After Ruby had been gone for a few minutes (for that's how long Clover stayed in her horizontal position on the truck before she felt irritable and useless like she should be doing something) Clover sat up and looked around. Things just seemed way too quiet. No noise from Koln and no noise from Ruby suddenly had her on the alert. 
Really, she loved the silence! But if the _lack_ of annoying babble from Koln and Ruby had her on edge, she suddenly realized that they must be growing on her.
Maybe just a _little_, anyway.
Seeing that the house was dark, she decided that the man must have gone to bed. 'Damn, and what's taking those two loons so long?' Impatient, she stood up and hopped down from the truck. 
Maybe she would go and see what Koln and Lacey were up to. Probably no good, but surely Ruby could take care of the horse and then the girl had probably gotten side-tracked. 
Typical.
Doing a quick survey of the area, Clover stood at the mailbox and turned around in a full circle to make sure she was alone.

Search check!
1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)

*Clover clenches her fist and sobs elatedly to the heavens, "Oh, I love my search modifier!"*
^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles at her comment and nods, "As do all girls... that's very human of you, well done." He then moves silently to the closed door and attempts to open it.
> 
> MOVE SILENTLY!!!!
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8)
> 
> Did I say move silently? I meant he suddenly backflips and takes out his gun, landing beside the door. He has a frantic look in his eye as he points his weapon, aiming at an invisible enemy.
> "I thought for a moment... Dear God.... uhm, nevermind" He sighs and holsters his gun.
> 
> AW C'MON!! I ROLLED A FRIGGIN 1 LAST TIME, ON MY "GATHER INFORMATION CHECK" NOW I GET A 2?!
> 
> Open lock (if it's locked)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)




Haha, what crappy rolls! I take it you are going to the first door that is closed. 

The door is indeed locked. As soon as Koln hits the floor after jumping in the air you hear the old man gasp is the other room. Lacey puts her hand over Koln's and lowers it from the door shaking her head. She puts her finger to her lips and whispers "Now would be a good time to use your abilities. It's time to hide, quickly!"

Make a hide check with the obfuscate bonus if you are going to do that.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's eyes widen at the sudden news. 'Shoot there's two people who live here?!' She very much wanted to go after the person for curiosity's sake but struggled to hold herself back. 'What should I do now?' her mind thought frantically. Her stubborn mind finally came to a compromise and she looked into the horse's eyes. "I'm going to let you out as long as you follow me so I can find my friend" She unlatched the stable door carefully and opened the gate.




The horse jumps around frantically when the gate is open. 

Ruby
[sblock]
"Oh boy oh BOY!  FREEDOM!  You let me out so now you must get on my back!" Says the horse.
[/sblock]

Ruby must make a Handle Animal check


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The horse jumps around frantically when the gate is open.
> 
> Ruby
> [Sblock ]
> "Oh boy oh BOY!  FREEDOM!  You let me out so now you must get on my back!" Says the horse.
> [sblock]
> 
> Ruby must make a Handle Animal check



^_^; Hey let's not be too hasty here,"
Ruby says as she tries to steady the horse.
Handle Animal
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



izillama said:


> Search check!
> 1d20+11 → [8,11] = (19)
> 
> *Clover clenches her fist and sobs elatedly to the heavens, "Oh, I love my search modifier!"*
> ^.^




Clover is alone, so very alone. She does spot a light go on inside the farmhouse.

At the same time Lacey and Koln can hear the old man get out of bed and move towards the door. Lacey crouches down in a corner and looks over at Koln.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover is alone, so very alone. She does spot a light go on inside the farmhouse.
> 
> At the same time Lacey and Koln can hear the old man get out of bed and move towards the door. Lacey crouches down in a corner and looks over at Koln.




Koln hurries to hide, (not really sure what's available around him) and hurries to what he believes to be the most concealed spot, finding it funny that it's the monsters hiding from the helpless mortal. As he's hiding he covers his eyes but peeks between his fingers.

Hide check (with obfuscate)
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8-2 → [16,8,-2] = (22)


----------



## izillama

Seeing the light come on inside the house, Clover cursed inwardly and found herself slinking back towards the shadow of the truck, as though she were immediately visible. She whispered as though someone would hear her, "Damn, what did those two idiots do now?"
Shaking her head, she crouched low next to the truck and whipped out her cell phone, taking a quick peek and hoping it wasn't a ridiculous hour.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> ^_^; Hey let's not be too hasty here,"
> Ruby says as she tries to steady the horse.
> Handle Animal
> 1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby barely manages to calm down the rowdy animal. The horse stays still and looks at Ruby.

Ruby
[sblock]
The horse says "Sorry, I get a little excited sometimes. My name is Dusk. Let's ride!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hurries to hide, (not really sure what's available around him) and hurries to what he believes to be the most concealed spot, finding it funny that it's the monsters hiding from the helpless mortal. As he's hiding he covers his eyes but peeks between his fingers.
> 
> Hide check (with obfuscate)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8-2 → [16,8,-2] = (22)




The old man comes out of the room after turning on the light. He only turns on the light inside his room though and not the hallway. He looks around and Koln is sure that he and Lacey will be spotted. "I swear it sounded like someone was doing backflips out here before. Who's there?" Not getting a response, the old man shrugs and goes back into the room. He starts snoring again shortly after.

Lacey moves over to Koln and whispers "You see that? He didn't even notice. It's a good thing we have this ability because he would have totally seen you curled up under this coffee table, I mean you look ridiculous!" She laughs quietly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



izillama said:


> Seeing the light come on inside the house, Clover cursed inwardly and found herself slinking back towards the shadow of the truck, as though she were immediately visible. She whispered as though someone would hear her, "Damn, what did those two idiots do now?"
> Shaking her head, she crouched low next to the truck and whipped out her cell phone, taking a quick peek and hoping it wasn't a ridiculous hour.




Clover looks at her phone and sees that she's roaming....and that it's almost 1AM. The light in the farmhouse goes back off.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby barely manages to calm down the rowdy animal. The horse stays still and looks at Ruby.
> 
> Ruby
> [sblock]
> The horse says "Sorry, I get a little excited sometimes. My name is Dusk. Let's ride!"
> [/sblock]



"What a beautiful name you have Dusk. Now I would like to meet and possibly pick up my friend before we go off anywhere else."

With that, Ruby mounts the horse and insists in heading back towards the truck again.
Ride
1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> "What a beautiful name you have Dusk. Now I would like to meet and possibly pick up my friend before we go off anywhere else."
> 
> With that, Ruby mounts the horse and insists in heading back towards the truck again.
> Ride
> 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
> Roll Lookup




Dusk rears up with both front legs in the air. It is all Ruby can do to hold on and the horse takes off in the direction of the truck.

Clover thinks she is hearing things as she hears the sound of a horse galloping. The sound gets closer and closer until Ruby bursts out of the woods on the back of a horse! The horse stops in front of the truck and Ruby is greeted with a surprised look from Clover.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The old man comes out of the room after turning on the light. He only turns on the light inside his room though and not the hallway. He looks around and Koln is sure that he and Lacey will be spotted. "I swear it sounded like someone was doing backflips out here before. Who's there?" Not getting a response, the old man shrugs and goes back into the room. He starts snoring again shortly after.
> 
> Lacey moves over to Koln and whispers "You see that? He didn't even notice. It's a good thing we have this ability because he would have totally seen you curled up under this coffee table, I mean you look ridiculous!" She laughs quietly.




"Ability? Don't be ridiculous, she was fooled by my cunning disguise as a coffee table. Now that 'merlot' back there. Was it just me or did it smell odd, like as if there was blood in it? What could that mean, and why this old man? My faculty for reason wains and shifts constantly, but I know I can count on you friend Lacey to make sense of this matter." 

He speaks quietly as he attempts to pick the lock to the door.

Open Lock
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Dusk rears up with both front legs in the air. It is all Ruby can do to hold on and the horse takes off in the direction of the truck.
> 
> Clover thinks she is hearing things as she hears the sound of a horse galloping. The sound gets closer and closer until Ruby bursts out of the woods on the back of a horse! The horse stops in front of the truck and Ruby is greeted with a surprised look from Clover.




After the initial surprise, Clover fixed Ruby with a dry look, stating simply (almost without inflection), "Howdy, cowgirl. What's with the horse?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> After the initial surprise, Clover fixed Ruby with a dry look, stating simply (almost without inflection), "Howdy, cowgirl. What's with the horse?"



Ruby dismounts the horse carefully and places her hand reassuringly on his flank. She rubbed the back of her head sheepishly. "I know what your thinking, but this was the only way I could keep Dusk from bashing his stable apart," she said. "And on top of that, he told me he saw his master returning, then riding off into the woods on another horse. That means there could be two people living here," she said with concern. She kicked up some dust with her foot in a fidgety manner. "I would very much like to find out who this guy is, but I wanted to meet with you first on this."


----------



## izillama

Clover's mouth set into a frown, "His master rode off on another horse? And here I thought that old guy in there was the master. Hm... it's also rather late at night for a human to be up and about, taking a joy ride."
She thought for a moment. She was definitely curious about this new master. It seemed rather suspicious, considering what they were doing here in the first place. But she also didn't have the heart to leave Koln. What if he came out and didn't see either Clover or Ruby? What would he think?
She didn't like the idea, but there didn't seem to be any other choice, "All right, Ruby. Do what you have to do. It seems like you're in good hands with... _Dusk_? Um... oh, I can't believe I'm doing this. But hopefully they'll be out soon." Reluctantly, Clover pulled out her cell phone and held it out to Ruby, "Ruby, take my cell phone. But don't use it unless you have to! Look, here's how you scroll down. This is Lacey's name, under 'L'. You press this button here, then this button that looks like a phone. See how it looks like a phone? There you go. I think you've got it. If you run into any trouble, call her. Hopefully... _hopefully_... they'll be out soon. I just don't like the idea of you running off by yourself. But I suppose there's no choice. Good luck, Ruby."
She nodded and stepped back, hoping that Ruby had been paying attention during Cell Phone Use 101. And, most of all, hoping that the girl wouldn't need to use it.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ability? Don't be ridiculous, he was fooled by my cunning disguise as a coffee table. Now that 'merlot' back there. Was it just me or did it smell odd, like as if there was blood in it? What could that mean, and why this old man? My faculty for reason wains and shifts constantly, but I know I can count on you friend Lacey to make sense of this matter."
> 
> He speaks quietly as he attempts to pick the lock to the door.
> 
> Open Lock
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)





As Koln pics the lock Lacey crouches down next to him. She whispers "Of course, how could I have thought otherwise! You must be a master of Obfuscate, so much that you make yourself look like objects or even other people! As for the strange smell, I of course must oblige to help you sort this out. Now I may be a woman but rest assured that I am completely logical in my thinking. That old man apparently lives with another man, and that man that he lives with might be a vampire. So that makes the old man....A GAY VAMPIRE!"

Koln manages to pick the lock and pushes he door open quietly. The room seems eerily familiar, like Koln has seen it somewhere before. It is a simple room with a bed, a dresser, and a desk and not much else. Pictures adorn the walls but Koln can't see what they are from outside the room. The desk is a mess of papers and the bed is made and looks like it hasn't been touched today.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Ruby, take my cell phone. But don't use it unless you have to! Look, here's how you scroll down. This is Lacey's name, under 'L'. You press this button here, then this button that looks like a phone. See how it looks like a phone? There you go. I think you've got it. If you run into any trouble, call her. Hopefully... hopefully... they'll be out soon. I just don't like the idea of you running off by yourself. But I suppose there's no choice. Good luck, Ruby."




Ruby smiled in response. "Don't worry about me, I will do my best to hold my own against anything this woods can throw at me. I don't think he will try anything rash when I am on his own beloved horse." She looked at the cell phone in awe. "This outta be fun to use, thank you," she said cheerfully.

She than touched Dusk's muzzle with both hands and looked into his eyes. "Now we are going to find your master and follow him, but whatever may happen when he does spot us, you need to trust me. Help me find him when we ride off please."
She then mounts the horse once again and sets off in the opposite direction.

Ride
1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiled in response. "Don't worry about me, I will do my best to hold my own against anything this woods can throw at me. I don't think he will try anything rash when I am on his own beloved horse." She looked at the cell phone in awe. "This outta be fun to use, thank you," she said cheerfully.
> 
> She than touched Dusk's muzzle with both hands and looked into his eyes. "Now we are going to find your master and follow him, but whatever may happen when he does spot us, you need to trust me. Help me find him when we ride off please."
> She then mounts the horse once again and sets off in the opposite direction.
> 
> Ride
> 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
> Roll Lookup




Dusk takes off like a bullet back to the other side of the road with Ruby on his back. He takes her on a pathway past the stables and through the woods. Tree branches whip past as the trees start to encroach on the small trail. The horse slows down and eventually comes to a halt. Looking ahead Ruby can see the figure of a man next to a horse standing in a clearing where the trail seems to come to an end. Ruby can't make out any features of the man except that he has short hair and a long coat. The man and his horse don't take notice of Ruby or Dusk. They are about 50 feet away. Dusk raises  his ears in curiosity but doesn't take any steps forward.


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiled in response. "Don't worry about me, I will do my best to hold my own against anything this woods can throw at me. I don't think he will try anything rash when I am on his own beloved horse." She looked at the cell phone in awe. "This outta be fun to use, thank you," she said cheerfully.
> 
> She than touched Dusk's muzzle with both hands and looked into his eyes.
> 
> She then mounts the horse once again and sets off in the opposite direction.




Ruby took off too fast and Clover didn't have much of a chance to get a word in edgewise. At the promise that the phone would be fun to use, Clover found herself trying to say, "Wait... I said only use it if you _have_ to...!"
But her voice fell on dead ears (quite literally) as she found Ruby galloping away.
Clover stood in awkward silence for a moment, then spoke normally, as though addressing her twin over a casual cup of tea, "Clover, did you really just hand your $250 cell phone over to an Amish girl?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Dusk takes off like a bullet back to the other side of the road with Ruby on his back. He takes her on a pathway past the stables and through the woods. Tree branches whip past as the trees start to encroach on the small trail. The horse slows down and eventually comes to a halt. Looking ahead Ruby can see the figure of a man next to a horse standing in a clearing where the trail seems to come to an end. Ruby can't make out any features of the man except that he has short hair and a long coat. The man and his horse don't take notice of Ruby or Dusk. They are about 50 feet away. Dusk raises  his ears in curiosity but doesn't take any steps forward.



lol, now i'm at a loss of what to do now.. here is goes ^_^;

Ruby squints to try to make out the figure but to no avail. It would be wise to use her glowing eyes because he may very well be only a human and that would be a violation against the rules. She decides to hold of for a minute to warn Lacey. She flips open the phone and holds down the 'L' 
(Whether she picks up or there is a message tone)" It's Ruby" she says in a quiet tone. "I may have found the other person living at the house in the woods and i'm going to approach him. If you here the phone ring again it means that I need help so please come right away if this is the case, take care." She then closes the phone and dismounts the horse. '_What to do, what to do..'_ her mind frantically questioned. 

She held her hands in front in a lady-like fashion as she walked closer to the man, hopefully showing a non-threatening manner. Perhaps she could get a closer look without dusk after all.
Move silently
1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18) 
Roll Lookup

If he happens to notice her she will say. "Good evening sir. A beautiful evening tonight in these peaceful woods."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> As Koln pics the lock Lacey crouches down next to him. She whispers "Of course, how could I have thought otherwise! You must be a master of Obfuscate, so much that you make yourself look like objects or even other people! As for the strange smell, I of course must oblige to help you sort this out. Now I may be a woman but rest assured that I am completely logical in my thinking. That old man apparently lives with another man, and that man that he lives with might be a vampire. So that makes the old man....A GAY VAMPIRE!"
> 
> Koln manages to pick the lock and pushes he door open quietly. The room seems eerily familiar, like Koln has seen it somewhere before. It is a simple room with a bed, a dresser, and a desk and not much else. Pictures adorn the walls but Koln can't see what they are from outside the room. The desk is a mess of papers and the bed is made and looks like it hasn't been touched today.




Koln nods at Lacey's conclusion, "Yes, just like that Prince Edward fellow. However I am not totally convinced, that old man sounds asleep, I can hear him snoring. What manner of vampire sleeps at night? Plus the fridge was stocked with normal food. Trust me, I wish he was a vampire... I could slay him here, and that would be one less filthy leech that humanity must concern itself over, er no offense but I so enjoy doing the Lord's work. Hmm.. Ah, I got it open. Ladies first." Koln politely holds the door open for Lacey, and follows after her, using all of his heightened senses to make sense of the dark room. He quietly walks to the pictures, inspecting them carefully, and then goes to the desk, looking at the papers and slowly opening the drawers, inspecting their contents, and closing them again quietly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods at Lacey's conclusion, "Yes, just like that Prince Edward fellow. However I am not totally convinced, that old man sounds asleep, I can hear him snoring. What manner of vampire sleeps at night? Plus the fridge was stocked with normal food. Trust me, I wish he was a vampire... I could slay him here, and that would be one less filthy leech that humanity must concern itself over, er no offense but I so enjoy doing the Lord's work. Hmm.. Ah, I got it open. Ladies first." Koln politely holds the door open for Lacey, and follows after her, using all of his heightened senses to make sense of the dark room. He quietly walks to the pictures, inspecting them carefully, and then goes to the desk, looking at the papers and slowly opening the drawers, inspecting their contents, and closing them again quietly.




Lacey smiles and whispers "What a gentleman." to Koln in response to his offer to let her go first. She walks into the room and looks around before flopping onto the bed on her stomach. "This is a really comfy bed, definitely not what I expected to find in a crappy little farmhouse!"

Meanwhile, Koln looks at the pictures on the walls and realizes why this room looks so familiar. The pictures on the wall feature the same man with a horse that Koln had seen in the Emerson Estate. These photos seem more recent though as the man is older and appears to be in his late twenties. Other pictures simply feature landscape portraits and one looks like the property of this farm that you are on. The papers on the desk appear to mostly be deeds to property as well as various bank accounts. There is a letter from Mr. Pilkersmith from the United Bank of Denver authorizing a William Emerson to the bank account of his deceased father.

As Koln reads the papers Lacey flips over on the bed onto her back after taking off her backpack. She takes out her phone and turns it on. It vibrates as it comes to life. Earlier Ruby had tried calling and got Lacey's voicemail (we'll assume she figured out how to use it). Lacey listens to her phone and after she hears the message she whispers to Koln "Hey Koln guess what? It looks like our little amish girl is growing up, she's learned how to use a phone! She says she found a strange guy in the woods. Do you think we should get out of here and meet her?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> She held her hands in front in a lady-like fashion as she walked closer to the man, hopefully showing a non-threatening manner. Perhaps she could get a closer look without dusk after all.
> Move silently
> 1d20+2 → [16,2] = (18)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> If he happens to notice her she will say. "Good evening sir. A beautiful evening tonight in these peaceful woods."




Ruby tries to creep up on the man but he turns around before she can get very close. He is a rather tall and elegant looking man with short blond hair and sharp features. He appears to be in his late twenties or early thirties. Seeing as she was spotted Ruby says "Good evening sir. A beautiful evening tonight in these peaceful woods."

The man gives her a discerning look and says "It is not too often I run into random people traipsing through my property, more over one of the undead. What brings you here young lady?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

> The man gives her a discerning look and says "It is not too often I run into random people traipsing through my property, more over one of the undead. What brings you here young lady?"




Ruby looks at herself as the man mentions the word undead, a word she has never referred to herself as before. "Well yes, I guess that is what I am after all," she says with a solemn look. His description fits Edwards really closely so Ruby decides to be upfront and get straight to the point. "I apologize for being here, but I must be upfront with you about a matter, but first things first, are you Bothwell?" she asked rather uncomfortably as what left of her human shyness took hold.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby looks at herself as the man mentions the word undead, a word she has never referred to herself as before. "Well yes, I guess that is what I am after all," she says with a solemn look. His description fits Edwards really closely so Ruby decides to be upfront and get straight to the point. "I apologize for being here, but I must be upfront with you about a matter, but first things first, are you Bothwell?" she asked rather uncomfortably as what left of her human shyness took hold.




The man looks at Ruby and says "Bothwell? No. I am a dead man. My name was once William Emerson but now I am a vampire like you. I live here to get away from everyone and simply be with the one thing I can still love...the horses." William strokes the horse he has with him.


----------



## ladyphoenix

'How embarrassing, that guy is nowhere near here' Ruby thought to herself as she scratched the back of her head and gave herself a facepalm. 'Wait that's the guy from the haunted estate and the horrific events! The horseshoe! Clover has it!' She curtsied. "My name is Ruby I'm terribly sorry for the mix up, but now I truly do believe our meeting wasn't by chance after all. I'm here to bring you back something that may have been of importance to you. My friend back in front has it if you would like to follow me," she said with a cheerful tone. 

She looked back at the horse. "Dusk is really a blessing, he sees the kindness in your heart. Don't worry I will return him to the stables immediately."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey smiles and whispers "What a gentleman." to Koln in response to his offer to let her go first. She walks into the room and looks around before flopping onto the bed on her stomach. "This is a really comfy bed, definitely not what I expected to find in a crappy little farmhouse!"
> 
> Meanwhile, Koln looks at the pictures on the walls and realizes why this room looks so familiar. The pictures on the wall feature the same man with a horse that Koln had seen in the Emerson Estate. These photos seem more recent though as the man is older and appears to be in his late twenties. Other pictures simply feature landscape portraits and one looks like the property of this farm that you are on. The papers on the desk appear to mostly be deeds to property as well as various bank accounts. There is a letter from Mr. Pilkersmith from the United Bank of Denver authorizing a William Emerson to the bank account of his deceased father.
> 
> As Koln reads the papers Lacey flips over on the bed onto her back after taking off her backpack. She takes out her phone and turns it on. It vibrates as it comes to life. Earlier Ruby had tried calling and got Lacey's voicemail (we'll assume she figured out how to use it). Lacey listens to her phone and after she hears the message she whispers to Koln "Hey Koln guess what? It looks like our little amish girl is growing up, she's learned how to use a phone! She says she found a strange guy in the woods. Do you think we should get out of here and meet her?"





After reading the letter Koln quickly checks under the bed.
Assuming there's nothing of interest there, he smiles at Lacey's comment and nods. "We should hurry then. I hope she found our Bothwell... or hope it is some human heretic. I cannot remember the last time I fed. What's the longest you ever went without blood?" He asks, wondering his own limits as he leaves the house with her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



ladyphoenix said:


> 'How embarrassing, that guy is nowhere near here' Ruby thought to herself as she scratched the back of her head and gave herself a facepalm. 'Wait that's the guy from the haunted estate and the horrific events! The horseshoe! Clover has it!' She curtsied. "My name is Ruby I'm terribly sorry for the mix up, but now I truly do believe our meeting wasn't by chance after all. I'm here to bring you back something that may have been of importance to you. My friend back in front has it if you would like to follow me," she said with a cheerful tone.
> 
> She looked back at the horse. "Dusk is really a blessing, he sees the kindness in your heart. Don't worry I will return him to the stables immediately."




William says "Dusk is out? Did you let him out? He likes to make a fuss. Do me a favor, take Dusk back to the road and I will meet you there shortly. There is something here that I must do."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> After reading the letter Koln quickly checks under the bed.
> Assuming there's nothing of interest there, he smiles at Lacey's comment and nods. "We should hurry then. I hope she found our Bothwell... or hope it is some human heretic. I cannot remember the last time I fed. What's the longest you ever went without blood?" He asks, wondering his own limits as he leaves the house with her.




There is nothing under the bed but a few pairs of shoes. Some are workboots and some look like nice pairs of dress shoes.

Lacey answers "You feed on heretics? That's gotta be yummier than some drunk guy at a club! I try to feed every other night if possible and I only take a little bit. I guess you can say that I'm a social butterfly and I tend to make my rounds taking just enough to be a tease. I think the longest I've ever gone.....had to be my trip to Denver where I went for a week without feeding, I was a hungry girl after that...just remember, the longer you go the harder it is to tease your victim rather than going all the way."

Lacey quietly slides the only window in the room open and climbs out ushering for Koln to follow her outside.

By the way, for doing the Undergroundables Event I gave everyone a free feeding. That was only the day before this one that we're in right now.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> William says "Dusk is out? Did you let him out? He likes to make a fuss. Do me a favor, take Dusk back to the road and I will meet you there shortly. There is something here that I must do."



"Ok, I will be waiting for you then," Ruby says as she smiles. She has her suspicions but reluctantly leads the horse back towards the road again. When she is about 200 feet way she decides to do something just in case. _Beckoning_Hoot Hoot for the owl that may be nearby.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Ok, I will be waiting for you then," Ruby says as she smiles. She has her suspicions but reluctantly leads the horse back towards the road again. When she is about 200 feet way she decides to do something just in case. _Beckoning_Hoot Hoot for the owl that may be nearby.




The owl swoops down from the trees upon hearing Ruby's call.

Ruby
[sblock]
The owl says to you "I want to thank you for quieting that horse. Do you need me?"
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The owl swoops down from the trees upon hearing Ruby's call.
> 
> Ruby
> [sblock]
> The owl says to you "I want to thank you for quieting that horse. Do you need me?"
> [/sblock]



Ruby smiles at the owl "Your very welcome friend. Yes, would you please watch the blond haired man behind me, at a safe and hidden distance of course. I am suspicious of what he might be doing while I bring this horse to the road. Please report back to me before he reaches me again. Thank you very much." she said in a tone audible enough for the owl to hear. With that, Ruby resumes her walk with Dusk back to the road.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> There is nothing under the bed but a few pairs of shoes. Some are workboots and some look like nice pairs of dress shoes.
> 
> Lacey answers "You feed on heretics? That's gotta be yummier than some drunk guy at a club! I try to feed every other night if possible and I only take a little bit. I guess you can say that I'm a social butterfly and I tend to make my rounds taking just enough to be a tease. I think the longest I've ever gone.....had to be my trip to Denver where I went for a week without feeding, I was a hungry girl after that...just remember, the longer you go the harder it is to tease your victim rather than going all the way."
> 
> Lacey quietly slides the only window in the room open and climbs out ushering for Koln to follow her outside.
> 
> By the way, for doing the Undergroundables Event I gave everyone a free feeding. That was only the day before this one that we're in right now.




Koln follows Lacey outside through the window. "You know, I was thinking. Two Malkavians sneak into a person's home in the middle of the night, investigate, and leave without leaving a single piece of furniture out of place.... does that sound right? Do you think we should go back?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiles at the owl "Your very welcome friend. Yes, would you please watch the blond haired man behind me, at a safe and hidden distance of course. I am suspicious of what he might be doing while I bring this horse to the road. Please report back to me before he reaches me again. Thank you very much." she said in a tone audible enough for the owl to hear. With that, Ruby resumes her walk with Dusk back to the road.




Ruby
[sblock]
The owl says "Well, you helped me out so I will do this favor for you."
[/sblock]

The owl flies off into the trees. Ruby leads Dusk back onto the road where Clover is waiting by the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln follows Lacey outside through the window. "You know, I was thinking. Two Malkavians sneak into a person's home in the middle of the night, investigate, and leave without leaving a single piece of furniture out of place.... does that sound right? Do you think we should go back?"




Lacey tilts her head to one side and thinks for a moment. "Well...I did mess up the bed a bit. There is something I want to do though." Lacey climbs back into the house through the open window.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey tilts her head to one side and thinks for a moment. "Well...I did mess up the bed a bit. There is something I want to do though." Lacey climbs back into the house through the open window.




Koln looks back as Lacey returns to the house, looking through the open window. "What do you mean? Clover's probably waiting for us, and I do not want to keep her waiting."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks back as Lacey returns to the house, looking through the open window. "What do you mean? Clover's probably waiting for us, and I do not want to keep her waiting."




Lacey looks back at Koln and says "Wait right there, this will only take a minute." She winks at Koln before heading out the door of the room and into the hallway.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> The owl says "Well, you helped me out so I will do this favor for you."
> [/sblock]
> 
> The owl flies off into the trees. Ruby leads Dusk back onto the road where Clover is waiting by the truck.



Ruby waves her arms excitedly at Clover. "Hey there," she says with a smile. "You wouldn't believe who I found!" She walks over to Clover after she pats Dusk's muzzle. 
"Unfortunately its not Bothwell, but remarkable someone from that haunted Emerson House, William Emerson!" she said while crossing her arms confidently. "I think we ought to show him that horseshoe because it might hold a great significance to him, but we need to be careful because he isn't too pleased that we are here, oh yea.." she started as she pulled Clover's cell phone out and handed it over. "I called Lacey when I spotted him, and good thing too because it wouldn't look very good if he noticed them in the house.. I hope they return real soon because he will be here in a few minutes."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks back as Lacey returns to the house, looking through the open window. "What do you mean? Clover's probably waiting for us, and I do not want to keep her waiting."




Koln sits outside the house impatiently waiting and checking a watch he thinks is on his wrist. Lacey had vanished into the hallway to do who-knows-what. A moment later Koln hears someone coming back to the room. He ducks down just below the window sill and peeks in. Seeing that it is Lacey he gets up again. There's something different about her though. She walks slowly back to the window but she keeps stopping and giggling to herself. Koln notices that she has one hand behind her back like she is hiding something from his view. As she nears the window Koln reaches in his coat and feels the handle of his gun. All of a sudden Lacey throws a pair of striped pajama pants at Koln and it lands on his head covering his face. From the smell of things they belonged to the old man.

Koln takes the pants off his head and holds them out in front of him. Lacey climbs out of the window and quietly shuts it behind her, still giggling to herself. "You now....I've always wanted to do that!" she says now laughing out loud.

Sorry, I wanted to do this whole little bit in one shot so I took control of Koln a little there.


----------



## izillama

...
"You called Lacey... for _that_?"
Clover's eyes shut painfully as she schooled her discipline to not yell at Ruby. She wanted to scream, "Trouble! I said... only call if there's _trouble_! As in, 'Hi, this is Ruby and I'm facing down a werewolf!' Or, 'Hi, this is Ruby and I'm facing down some psycho vampire hunter who wants to KILL me!' "
While thinking through all the things she wanted to say--sorry, _yell_--she clenched and unclenched her fists, finally standing up straight and proper, her face the disciplined image of calm. 
She took a breath, "You say Emerson's on his way? Well, don't worry about Lacey and Koln. I'll be sure to give that son-of-a-bitch what's coming to him for that damned haunted house. I think he'll be too busy having some explaining to do to care about our friends." 
A vein on her temple twitched.
She was ready for a fight.
Verbally, at least.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln takes the pants off his head and holds them out in front of him. Lacey climbs out of the window and quietly shuts it behind her, still giggling to herself. "You now....I've always wanted to do that!" she says now laughing out loud.
> 
> Sorry, I wanted to do this whole little bit in one shot so I took control of Koln a little there.




"You always wanted to take the pants off of a man? Well, I knew you were pure of heart, my sense of people's morality is as keen as it ever was. Praise the Lord that is one of my few faculties that have not been corroded by my vampiric insanity. "Even so, I expect to hear confession from you soon. For now your penance is to return those pants to that old man. His nether regions must be cold and God will not forgive you if he should freeze to death." Koln crosses his arms, showing that he means business. "I will meet you back at the truck when you are done, go with God." Koln abruptly turns and heads back to the truck. "... I hope Lacey won't mind if I drive."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Farmhouse*



Strider_Koln said:


> "You always wanted to take the pants off of a man? Well, I knew you were pure of heart, my sense of people's morality is as keen as it ever was. Praise the Lord that is one of my few faculties that have not been corroded by my vampiric insanity. "Even so, I expect to hear confession from you soon. For now your penance is to return those pants to that old man. His nether regions must be cold and God will not forgive you if he should freeze to death." Koln crosses his arms, showing that he means business. "I will meet you back at the truck when you are done, go with God." Koln abruptly turns and heads back to the truck. "... I hope Lacey won't mind if I drive."




Lacey sulks and walks back towards the house with the pants opening the window again and climbing inside. Koln returns to the truck where the other girls are and begins to wonder why all of his companions are women.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey sulks and walks back towards the house with the pants opening the window again and climbing inside. Koln returns to the truck where the other girls are and begins to wonder why all of his companions are women.




Koln smiles as he approaches Ruby and Clover, "Well I think our job is done here. Those pants will be safely returned, no harm done. We can happily report our success to Edward tomorrow evening. Bothwell shouldn't be giving that old man any more trouble. No more blood in his wine, and no more freezing cold nether-regions. Once Lacey returns we can all head back." He leans back against the truck, arms crossed, his face beaming with accomplishment. God only knows what he thinks he just did.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles as he approaches Ruby and Clover, "Well I think our job is done here. Those pants will be safely returned, no harm done. We can happily report our success to Edward tomorrow evening. Bothwell shouldn't be giving that old man any more trouble. No more blood in his wine, and no more freezing cold nether-regions. Once Lacey returns we can all head back." He leans back against the truck, arms crossed, his face beaming with accomplishment. God only knows what he thinks he just did.



"Glad your back Koln," Ruby said as she smiled weakly, still not sure what to think about earlier events, but she was thankful he was unharmed. She wasn't sure what to make of the de-pantsing story, which she then shook her head to, but something else he said caught her attention. "Wait, did you just say blood in the wine? Clover that sounds similar to what you had to do with Mindy and all. We might have a bloodslave living here, that must mean.. he may be William's," she pondered aloud. She crossed her arms. "At any rate, we cannot leave just yet, we have been found by William Emerson from that creepy house, who is indeed a vampire now. He's coming this way, and I hope my other 'friend' arrives soon before he does.." she said with concern.


----------



## izillama

'Does Ruby even know that's how I tricked Mindy? Oh well...'
"Um... I'm not entirely sure what you're talking about, but I'm glad you're back, Koln. Yeah, a lot's been going on here without you. Ruby ran into Emerson! Can you believe it? Gee, I wonder how _that_ happened?"
Clover extracted the horseshoe from her bag and gave it a dirty look, "Frankly, I'm not sure whether I can breathe easier now that I know it was probably this piece of junk or if I should just be concerned because I was hearing voices. But oh well, it's all water under the bridge now, yes?"
She replaced the horseshoe, muttering to herself about something that sounded suspiciously like, "...damned rich bastard who thinks he can jerk us around in his ******* lovely haunted house then leave us standing outside his damned miserable farmhouse while he wanders around like a lost soul in the woods..."
Clover became suddenly--scarily--chipper, "So, anyway, now we're just waiting for him to meet up with us! Oh boy, I can't wait to give him a piece of my mind!" She smiled and laughed a little creepily, pounding her fist into her palm for emphasis. "By the way, where's Lacey?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Glad your back Koln," Ruby said as she smiled weakly, still not sure what to think about earlier events, but she was thankful he was unharmed. She wasn't sure what to make of the de-pantsing story, which she then shook her head to, but something else he said caught her attention. "Wait, did you just say blood in the wine? Clover that sounds similar to what you had to do with Mindy and all. We might have a bloodslave living here, that must mean.. he may be William's," she pondered aloud. She crossed her arms. "At any rate, we cannot leave just yet, we have been found by William Emerson from that creepy house, who is indeed a vampire now. He's coming this way, and I hope my other 'friend' arrives soon before he does.." she said with concern.




While everyone is talking the owl comes out of the woods and perches a distance away. It seems like he is cautious about all the people that have gathered around the truck. Ruby can tell that he wants her to approach him and assuming she does he perches on her arm.

Ruby
[sblock]
The owl says to you "That blond man. He went out into the clearing and another blond man with longer hair came out and gave him something. I don't know what it was. The blond man put whatever it was into a bag on the horse and the two men parted. The blond man is coming this way on foot. This is what you asked and I wish you the best of luck"
[/sblock]

The owl flies off into the woods. Lacey seems to appear out of nowhere next to Koln and Clover. "You know, giving that old man his pants back wasn't nearly as easy as taking them off!" she says angrily.


----------



## ladyphoenix

After the owl leaves, Ruby is clearly exasperated. "Gahh! I knew he couldn't be trusted.." she said as she stomped angrily at the ground. She runs over towards the listen of the group. "Listen everyone.." she says as she tries to draw everyone into a huddle as she begins to lower her voice. "Now I knew he was hiding something, that's why he asked me to leave. Thanks to the owl who just spoken to me. William is hiding something on his horse back there. Apparently another long blond haired man gave him something, but now he's on his way back so everyone be on your guard."


----------



## izillama

Clover just stared at Lacey incredulously while Ruby was off talking to the owl. She _wanted_ to ask, but then was afraid of the answer.
So she didn't.
When Ruby returned and conveyed the information, Clover found herself crossing her arms and pulling out of the huddle resolutely. She stared at her friends like a commander, surveying her troops as she thought.
'No. Koln and Lacey definitely can't be trusted with this. If Ruby says he's hiding something, we have to be on our guard. And those two are sure to **** it up. No, I have to do something. Or this entire situation will go to hell.' She squeezed her eyes together, gearing up for what had to be done, 'Koln, I'm so sorry. Lacey... well, I could care less.'
She nodded, "All right. Well, we had better prepare for the encounter." Everyone (presumably) turned politely towards her as she spoke. She inclined her head towards Ruby, "Ruby? You'll be my right hand woman. You know the most about this Emerson guy, so you should be in on the action. Remember: it probably isn't wise to tip him off that we know he's hiding something on this horse. After all, we don't want him to know that you sent an owl to spy on him. Just keep your cool and pretend like you don't even know. Lacey? You weren't in the house with us when we went there, so he probably isn't expecting you. Why don't you try and figure out what this mysterious bagged item is while we have Emerson's attention, ok? And Koln? You're our wingman. Keep an eye on Lacey and keep an eye on us and be ready to step in with some muscle if need be." 
Certain that she had everyone's attention, she braced herself, "Oh, and one more thing. Koln and Lacey? You may not speak until after our encounter with Emerson has ended."

(Yes, I know this won't work on Lacey. But erring on the side of caution (as usual) this is what Clover would try and do!)
(Oh, and I'm sorry, Mike! ^.^*)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover just stared at Lacey incredulously while Ruby was off talking to the owl. She _wanted_ to ask, but then was afraid of the answer.
> So she didn't.
> When Ruby returned and conveyed the information, Clover found herself crossing her arms and pulling out of the huddle resolutely. She stared at her friends like a commander, surveying her troops as she thought.
> 'No. Koln and Lacey definitely can't be trusted with this. If Ruby says he's hiding something, we have to be on our guard. And those two are sure to **** it up. No, I have to do something. Or this entire situation will go to hell.' She squeezed her eyes together, gearing up for what had to be done, 'Koln, I'm so sorry. Lacey... well, I could care less.'
> She nodded, "All right. Well, we had better prepare for the encounter." Everyone (presumably) turned politely towards her as she spoke. She inclined her head towards Ruby, "Ruby? You'll be my right hand woman. You know the most about this Emerson guy, so you should be in on the action. Remember: it probably isn't wise to tip him off that we know he's hiding something on this horse. After all, we don't want him to know that you sent an owl to spy on him. Just keep your cool and pretend like you don't even know. Lacey? You weren't in the house with us when we went there, so he probably isn't expecting you. Why don't you try and figure out what this mysterious bagged item is while we have Emerson's attention, ok? And Koln? You're our wingman. Keep an eye on Lacey and keep an eye on us and be ready to step in with some muscle if need be."
> Certain that she had everyone's attention, she braced herself, "Oh, and one more thing. Koln and Lacey? You may not speak until after our encounter with Emerson has ended."
> 
> (Yes, I know this won't work on Lacey. But erring on the side of caution (as usual) this is what Clover would try and do!)
> (Oh, and I'm sorry, Mike! ^.^*)





Will Save
 1d20+5+2+2 → [16,5,2,2] = (25) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2377245/

(If the Will Save worked see below.)
"...Why? Don't be foolish. Our quest is over, the pants have been returned. But if need be I will keep a look out. _I always have your back_." That last line did not seem to sound like Koln, as if his voice suddenly dropped pitch, or he had something caught in his throat. 
 In his hands is the bloodthirsty firegun, holding it as if it were a small animal, gently stroking its long oddly-designed barrel.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



izillama said:


> "All right. Well, we had better prepare for the encounter." Everyone (presumably) turned politely towards her as she spoke. She inclined her head towards Ruby, "Ruby? You'll be my right hand woman. You know the most about this Emerson guy, so you should be in on the action. Remember: it probably isn't wise to tip him off that we know he's hiding something on this horse. After all, we don't want him to know that you sent an owl to spy on him. Just keep your cool and pretend like you don't even know. Lacey? You weren't in the house with us when we went there, so he probably isn't expecting you. Why don't you try and figure out what this mysterious bagged item is while we have Emerson's attention, ok? And Koln? You're our wingman. Keep an eye on Lacey and keep an eye on us and be ready to step in with some muscle if need be."
> Certain that she had everyone's attention, she braced herself, "Oh, and one more thing. Koln and Lacey? You may not speak until after our encounter with Emerson has ended."
> 
> (Yes, I know this won't work on Lacey. But erring on the side of caution (as usual) this is what Clover would try and do!)
> (Oh, and I'm sorry, Mike! ^.^*)






Strider_Koln said:


> Will Save
> 1d20+5+2+2 → [16,5,2,2] = (25)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2377245/
> 
> (If the Will Save worked see below.)
> "...Why? Don't be foolish. Our quest is over, the pants have been returned. But if need be I will keep a look out. _I always have your back_." That last line did not seem to sound like Koln, as if his voice suddenly dropped pitch, or he had something caught in his throat.
> In his hands is the bloodthirsty firegun, holding it as if it were a small animal, gently stroking its long oddly-designed barrel.




I don't remember Koln saving twice from Clover's Dominate abilities but yes, Koln did manage to save on this one and gets another +1 to his saves against her.

Lacey playfully pinches Clover's cheek "Oh what a cute little leader you are, of course you'll never have any real power over me. I'm as good as gone. Where am I going again? Oh nevermind, fate will guide my way! Or maybe just that pungent smell of manure.... I shall return." Lacey quietly moves across the road and pokes around in the woods, eventually you can't see her anymore.

Soon after Lacey disappears from site you hear someone approaching from the woods. A tall blond man appears in a long black overcoat. Ruby recognizes him as Emerson right away. He stops a few feet away from the group. He bows slightly and says "Good evening. To what do I owe the pleasure of such company? And I hope you all have a good reason because I'll have you know that I don't take kindly to people trespassing on my property." His voice is calm but domineering, and he has an air of authority about him that dwarfs Clover's.


----------



## izillama

Clover mouthed something not-too-nice at Lacey's back but decided not to let it get to her. What did she mean that she would never have any real power over her? Did Lacey know that she was trying to mesmerize her? Why would it work on Koln (though it hadn't this time, oddly) and not Lacey?
As she pondered this, footsteps suddenly diverted her attention back towards the roadway as a man stepped out of the shadows. Clover found herself drawing an unusable breath as she sized the man (whom she presumed to be Emerson) up, 'Mm... tall... blonde... impeccable fashion sense. Hm... what a lovely piece of eye-candy.'
As he drew nearer, though, she saw that he wasn't half the piece of smexiful man that she had hoped, and she felt her face drop into an involuntary, disappointed frown, 'Eh... ugly... Oh well.'
Then he spoke: His voice the well-oiled machine gun precision Clover had heard men at her father's bank use dozens of times, "Good evening. To what do I owe the pleasure of such company? And I hope you all have a good reason because I'll have you know that I don't take kindly to people trespassing on my property."
Immediately, Clover felt on the defensive. Emerson exuded an air of authority that even she herself didn't think she could match. And his words were definitely offensive... no question there.
She felt a quick pang of fear for her friends' safety but make sure to not let it show. Clover let her face relax into the well-rehearsed mask she would always use during debate: Enough to show calm and control, but not giving away any emotion.
She returned Emerson's bow (how cute!) with a curt nod of her head and drew herself up to her full height (not much), "Good evening, Master Emerson. What an honor it is to make your acquaintance." 
Cautious yet confident, she strode forward and extended her hand to shake his in the universal gesture of business etiquette. Though short in comparison, she kept her head inclined to lock eyes with him.

(btw no, even Clover's not dumb enough to try and Command him)

Sense Motive on Emerson!
 1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)

(btw #2, I'm sorry for such long posts! It's been a dry spell for me in the game lately, lol)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> Immediately, Clover felt on the defensive. Emerson exuded an air of authority that even she herself didn't think she could match. And his words were definitely offensive... no question there.
> She felt a quick pang of fear for her friends' safety but make sure to not let it show. Clover let her face relax into the well-rehearsed mask she would always use during debate: Enough to show calm and control, but not giving away any emotion.
> She returned Emerson's bow (how cute!) with a curt nod of her head and drew herself up to her full height (not much), "Good evening, Master Emerson. What an honor it is to make your acquaintance."
> Cautious yet confident, she strode forward and extended her hand to shake his in the universal gesture of business etiquette. Though short in comparison, she kept her head inclined to lock eyes with him.
> 
> Sense Motive on Emerson!
> 1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)




Clover
[sblock]
He doesn't seem to have any evil intentions but it is clear that he is being cautious.
[/sblock]

Emerson gives Clover a look over turning his head to the side as he appears to size her up looking down at her as he does. He is about the same height as Koln. He takes Clover hand and grasps it firmly as he shakes. He then walks over to Dusk and strokes the horse. He says "The pleasure's all mine. I'll be taking my horse back. I don't know how you got him out here in the first place. He isn't normally friendly towards strangers."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> He doesn't seem to have any evil intentions but it is clear that he is being cautious.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Emerson gives Clover a look over turning his head to the side as he appears to size her up looking down at her as he does. He is about the same height as Koln. He takes Clover hand and grasps it firmly as he shakes. He then walks over to Dusk and strokes the horse. He says "The pleasure's all mine. I'll be taking my horse back. I don't know how you got him out here in the first place. He isn't normally friendly towards strangers."



Ruby steps in quietly once William mentions Dusk before he leaves. "He says he wants to get out more and he seemed to really enjoy himself. I think he is just a little bitter that he has to stay in the stables," Ruby says with a hearty smile. "Before you go, we have something that might belong to you as I stated earlier. When I thought of your love for horses, it reminded me of you." She turns to Clover. "Can you take it out please?" she asked politely.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby steps in quietly once William mentions Dusk before he leaves. "He says he wants to get out more and he seemed to really enjoy himself. I think he is just a little bitter that he has to stay in the stables," Ruby says with a hearty smile. "Before you go, we have something that might belong to you as I stated earlier. When I thought of your love for horses, it reminded me of you." She turns to Clover. "Can you take it out please?" she asked politely.




Koln remains silent with his arms crosses, sizing up Emerson from under the brim of his hat. (Let's see that Aura) He knows that Clover might give him an earful for ignoring her order to keep an eye on Lacey. Frankly, he doesn't care what happens to her, although he'd never admit it. He is going to stay right here. Ruby is powerful, but still immature in her abilities... plus he'd never risk the slightest harm coming to her. Clover's facade of confidence is going to get her into trouble, and he fears that he won't be there to save her when it happens. She reminds him of a lamb who tries to scare off wolves by dressing as a bigger wolf...

"Speaking of wolves and horses, that brings me to this urgent matter." Koln boldly breaks his silence, but resists the urge to take out his gun. "Who is that old man in that house, why is he drinking blood, and where am I right now? We can spend all night talking about wildlife but I prefer to get to the bloody heart of the matter. Time is short, that poor old man almost froze to death tonight!" With that, Koln quickly glances at Clover and motions for her to do something. She can only assume he means the horseshoe, but with Father Koln no one can ever be certain.


----------



## izillama

Clover continued to stare straight back into Emerson's face, feeling alarmingly bare under his gaze.
'It's like he can see right _through_ me. Like he's trying to decide if I'd make a good snack...'
Despite his ugliness, she liked him. He was as cautious as she would be in a situation like this. And though she felt threatened by his presence, she found comfort and strength in the knowledge that he felt not unlike herself. Confident. Bold. Calculating. And sincerely businesslike in his attitude. He expected no _crap_ from anyone. And he would extend the same courtesy.
Reaching blindly, she pulled out the piece of bent metal from her pocketbook. She extended it towards him prongs up (to keep in the luck!) and quirked an eyebrow, "We believe you're missing this? If not, that's ok. Just take it. Really. I won't miss it."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln remains silent with his arms crosses, sizing up Emerson from under the brim of his hat. (Let's see that Aura) He knows that Clover might give him an earful for ignoring her order to keep an eye on Lacey. Frankly, he doesn't care what happens to her, although he'd never admit it. He is going to stay right here. Ruby is powerful, but still immature in her abilities... plus he'd never risk the slightest harm coming to her. Clover's facade of confidence is going to get her into trouble, and he fears that he won't be there to save her when it happens. She reminds him of a lamb who tries to scare off wolves by dressing as a bigger wolf...
> 
> "Speaking of wolves and horses, that brings me to this urgent matter." Koln boldly breaks his silence, but resists the urge to take out his gun. "Who is that old man in that house, why is he drinking blood, and where am I right now? We can spend all night talking about wildlife but I prefer to get to the bloody heart of the matter. Time is short, that poor old man almost froze to death tonight!" With that, Koln quickly glances at Clover and motions for her to do something. She can only assume he means the horseshoe, but with Father Koln no one can ever be certain.




Koln
[sblock]
William's aura is: 	 	 *RED AURA COLOR*: The densest color, it creates the most friction. Friction attracts or repels; money worries or obsessions; anger or unforgiveness; anxiety or nervousness.

[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> Clover continued to stare straight back into Emerson's face, feeling alarmingly bare under his gaze.
> 'It's like he can see right _through_ me. Like he's trying to decide if I'd make a good snack...'
> Despite his ugliness, she liked him. He was as cautious as she would be in a situation like this. And though she felt threatened by his presence, she found comfort and strength in the knowledge that he felt not unlike herself. Confident. Bold. Calculating. And sincerely businesslike in his attitude. He expected no _crap_ from anyone. And he would extend the same courtesy.
> Reaching blindly, she pulled out the piece of bent metal from her pocketbook. She extended it towards him prongs up (to keep in the luck!) and quirked an eyebrow, "We believe you're missing this? If not, that's ok. Just take it. Really. I won't miss it."




William furrows his brow at Koln and his odd staring. He looks over at Clover and then at the horseshoe. He takes it from her and stares at it studying it carefully, he seems to take notice of something that is written on it "Is this...?" He then staggers back as if he lost his balance. He starts looking all around him as if some invisible force is tormenting him. In between panicked breaths he says "Oh no mother!" "Father!" "Trapped in that old house! I never knew!" The horseshoe starts to glow a faint greenish blue color and William begins to calm down. He reaches out in front of him as if trying to touch someone or something that he sees "I'm sorry mother...I can't live like this anymore.....I understand..." he says as he embraces the air. The horseshoe's light starts to fade and you can hear William whisper "Goodbye..." 

He stands still with his back to the group completely silent. He looks up as a figure comes out of the woods. Lacey strolls out nonchalantly as if in her own world. She is holding a paper bag which from the looks of it is holding some kind of bottle. She walks by William waving at him as she goes by and hands Clover the bag. She says "It's another one of those bottles, I think this guy is some kind of drunk!" and in a quieter voice she whispers to Clover "But he _is_ pretty cute, have you asked him out yet?"

William turns around to face everyone "I don't know who you are but I have to thank you for bringing this to me, it was a very important part of my life at one time...back when I had life... I think I have to explain some things to you all. You must have been to my old estate." He motions towards the farmhouse "Please, let us talk inside."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> William turns around to face everyone "I don't know who you are but I have to thank you for bringing this to me, it was a very important part of my life at one time...back when I had life... I think I have to explain some things to you all. You must have been to my old estate." He motions towards the farmhouse "Please, let us talk inside."




A tear escaped Ruby's eyes after what she just witnessed. 'So much pain and suffering he must have went through.. perhaps I was wrong to suspect him' she though as she lowered her guard a bit. The whole bottle bit was still strange to her but she shrugged it off for now. "Gladly.." she responded first as she wiped her eyes and dusted her green dress a bit with her hands. She glanced over at the others with a smile. "Shall we?" She then folded her hands in front as she slowly followed William to the house. As long as they were all together she felt reassured about things once again.


----------



## izillama

'Why does the most sane vampire we've met in ages have to be hearing voices, too? Are there no normal vampires?'
Giving in to the insanity of the evening, Clover fell into line behind Ruby. She wasn't really sure what was going on, but she had the sneaking suspicion that they were about to be given another part of the tiresome puzzle of their new afterlife. Another set of confusing facts that had nothing to do with them. Another quest to go on. 
As they walked, she turned tired eyes towards Lacey and muttered under her breath so that only the girl could hear, "If you think he's so _cute_, why don't _you_ ask him out?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln follows silently behind the girls, his hand on his concealed gun as he stares at the back of William's head, not trusting him for a moment and ready to fire at the slightest hint of treachery.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> 'Why does the most sane vampire we've met in ages have to be hearing voices, too? Are there no normal vampires?'
> Giving in to the insanity of the evening, Clover fell into line behind Ruby. She wasn't really sure what was going on, but she had the sneaking suspicion that they were about to be given another part of the tiresome puzzle of their new afterlife. Another set of confusing facts that had nothing to do with them. Another quest to go on.
> As they walked, she turned tired eyes towards Lacey and muttered under her breath so that only the girl could hear, "If you think he's so _cute_, why don't _you_ ask him out?"




Lacey laughs at Clover's comment and whispers back "But he's perfect for you. He's even the same clan. You two can treat us all like  together!"

Emerson leads the group inside the farmhouse. Flicking on a light he motions for them to sit at the table in the dining area "Sorry for the lack of chairs, we don't get visitors often." He says. He goes into his bedroom to get more chairs and while he is coming back the old man comes out of his room. His pajama pants are in his hands and not on his legs leaving his tighty whity underwear much exposed. "What's going on William? And why were my pajama pants on my head!" the old man says. Emerson replies "Oh hello there Windsor, did I wake you? What are you talking about, get yourself decent for heaven's sake we have guests!" 

As the old man gets himself dressed in his room Emerson sets up enough chairs around the table for everyone to sit down. "I thank you for bringing me that horseshoe, but I must ask how you got it and how you knew to bring it here?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey laughs at Clover's comment and whispers back "But he's perfect for you. He's even the same clan. You two can treat us all like  together!"
> 
> Emerson leads the group inside the farmhouse. Flicking on a light he motions for them to sit at the table in the dining area "Sorry for the lack of chairs, we don't get visitors often." He says. He goes into his bedroom to get more chairs and while he is coming back the old man comes out of his room. His pajama pants are in his hands and not on his legs leaving his tighty whity underwear much exposed. "What's going on William? And why were my pajama pants on my head!" the old man says. Emerson replies "Oh hello there Windsor, did I wake you? What are you talking about, get yourself decent for heaven's sake we have guests!"
> 
> As the old man gets himself dressed in his room Emerson sets up enough chairs around the table for everyone to sit down. "I thank you for bringing me that horseshoe, but I must ask how you got it and how you knew to bring it here?"




Koln opts to remain standing, and is silent. He keeps his mouth shut, internally doing battle with the recent mysterious urge to use the gun. His hands are crossed and hidden, if they were at his sides it'd be quite noticeable how much they're shaking.


----------



## izillama

Satisfied that any tension between Emerson and the group had finally calmed, Clover allowed her features to soften a bit and waited for Emerson to sit down himself before she obliged by taking a seat and sitting up in her proper-formed manner. She spoke succinctly, "We were at your mansion in Denver investigating rumors of a ghost when this horseshoe found _us_. Then tonight while we were trying to find someone, the horseshoe spoke to me and told us to come in this direction. And so we did." Clover shrugged, as though her answer was the obvious one.

(truthfully, I can't remember much about the whole Emerson Estate fiasco and how we came across this hunk of metal...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> Satisfied that any tension between Emerson and the group had finally calmed, Clover allowed her features to soften a bit and waited for Emerson to sit down himself before she obliged by taking a seat and sitting up in her proper-formed manner. She spoke succinctly, "We were at your mansion in Denver investigating rumors of a ghost when this horseshoe found _us_. Then tonight while we were trying to find someone, the horseshoe spoke to me and told us to come in this direction. And so we did." Clover shrugged, as though her answer was the obvious one.
> 
> (truthfully, I can't remember much about the whole Emerson Estate fiasco and how we came across this hunk of metal...)




You found the horseshoe after fighting the junk golem in the house. Apparently you guys thought that Suzy was in there.

Emerson nods and says "Yes, that horseshoe was possessed by my mother's spirit it seems. I don't know exactly how that happened but I know why. You see, this farm and these horses are very special to me. That horseshoe was the first one I ever had. It seems like only yesterday when my father gave that to me and taught me how to put it on a horse."

Emerson looks off at the wall across from him where pictures of the farm and the horses hang. There is a moment of awkward silence before he speaks again "I must admit something to you. I don't know what brought you to my estate but I did read the newspaper and I know that it has been said that the house is haunted. I'm positive that it was the angry spirit of my father haunting that house. My father was a tough man, the owner of a bank and he wanted me to grow up to be the same. Yet I had little interest in the business world. I grew up with everything but all I ever really wanted was to live alone in the country. He also didn't like the girl I was dating either, said she was strange and only using me for money. Her name was Theresa, "Terri" for short, and she used to be a school teacher but had since lost her job. I met her through my friend Flash. The two of them were actually much alike, always smiling and optimistic. Anyway, Terri went missing for about a week, neither Flash nor I could find out where she went. We called the police and everything to no avail. Then one night she showed up at my door. She told me she had to tell me something, she looked very worried. She brought me to a secluded spot where her and I used to like to spend time together. I didn't know it then, but Terri had been turned into a vampire. She tried to explain but I wouldn't hear it, it just didn't make any sense! It was then that someone came up from behind me and knocked me unconscious. When I awoke I didn't feel the same. I was confused, angry, and for some reason hungry. My parents were there and my father was furious, he told me how stupid it was to have trusted Terri and how worthless I had become. I don't know what happened but all of a sudden a fiery rage took over me and I murdered him and my mom. I had become a vampire the same as all of you. I left that house and never went back. I've lived here at the farm ever since. What you saw were the restless spirits of my parents haunting that house."

The old man Windsor comes out of his room, completely dressed by now. He comes across Koln first, noticing a strange look on Koln's face he asks "What is the matter sir?"

Koln
[sblock]
You can hear the enraged voice of William Emerson echoing in your head as if you were there when he killed his parents. Strange thoughts of murder roam through your head.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> I don't know what happened but all of a sudden a fiery rage took over me and I murdered him and my mom. I had become a vampire the same as all of you. I left that house and never went back. I've lived here at the farm ever since. What you saw were the restless spirits of my parents haunting that house.




Ruby brought a hand to her lips in response to the shocking tragic story. Her eys looked down towards the table in deep thought, trying to make sense of all this, what they went through earlier. "That would explain the angry golem who nearly killed me.. again. That must have been the manifestation of your father. So angry... I am indeed saddened to hear of you loss William, but I do believe you have been forgiven by your mother. That horseshoe has been calling out to find you again to set her free," she said softly as she looked back into his eyes with her emerald eyes. "We all know what it feels like to lose ourselves to what we are; I believe we still have part of our souls in tact or we wouldn't have shown any remorse," she finished slowly showing a little hopeful smile.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



Tale_Weaver said:


> The old man Windsor comes out of his room, completely dressed by now. He comes across Koln first, noticing a strange look on Koln's face he asks "What is the matter sir?"
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You can hear the enraged voice of William Emerson echoing in your head as if you were there when he killed his parents. Strange thoughts of murder roam through your head.
> [/sblock]




Lacey looks over at Koln across the table and seems to notice a strange look on his face as well. He doesn't respond to the old man who shakes his head and sits down next to Emerson. She asks "You okay deary?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby brought a hand to her lips in response to the shocking tragic story. Her eys looked down towards the table in deep thought, trying to make sense of all this, what they went through earlier. "That would explain the angry golem who nearly killed me.. again. That must have been the manifestation of your father. So angry... I am indeed saddened to hear of you loss William, but I do believe you have been forgiven by your mother. That horseshoe has been calling out to find you again to set her free," she said softly as she looked back into his eyes with her emerald eyes. "We all know what it feels like to lose ourselves to what we are; I believe we still have part of our souls in tact or we wouldn't have shown any remorse," she finished slowly showing a little hopeful smile.




Emerson nods at Ruby "Let us hope that you are right. What you just saw outside was an aparation of my mother...or maybe you didn't see her? I certainly did. I have to go back to that house and set things right myself. I can't thank you enough for bringing that horseshoe here."

Emerson clears his throat and says "But enough about me. Aside from your kind deed, I brought you inside because I noticed that you were all vampires. What are your names? It's not often I see anyone out here let alone other kindred."


----------



## izillama

Clover was at war. 
Despite everything she had just heard about Emerson's parents, she was still finding it hard to believe in the supernatural. Despite everything about the haunting... the werewolves they had heard about earlier... _being_ a vampire... it was still really hard to believe. 
*sigh* 'Sometimes it sucks to be an educated rationalist.'
Either way--war acknowledged--she nodded to indicate she had heard Emerson's question, "Well, Master Emerson, the feeling is mutual. I don't think any of us expected to meet a hospitable vampire, such as yourself, out here in the middle of quiet farmland. That aside, it's a pleasure to meet you. I'm Angelica Edwards. And these are my two friends, Koln Clergue and Ruby Hawks. Oh... um... and this is Lacey... Actually, Lacey, I don't know your last name." She finished a little sheepishly, realizing that she had no idea how to further introduce the girl.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> Clover was at war.
> Despite everything she had just heard about Emerson's parents, she was still finding it hard to believe in the supernatural. Despite everything about the haunting... the werewolves they had heard about earlier... _being_ a vampire... it was still really hard to believe.
> *sigh* 'Sometimes it sucks to be an educated rationalist.'
> Either way--war acknowledged--she nodded to indicate she had heard Emerson's question, "Well, Master Emerson, the feeling is mutual. I don't think any of us expected to meet a hospitable vampire, such as yourself, out here in the middle of quiet farmland. That aside, it's a pleasure to meet you. I'm Angelica Edwards. And these are my two friends, Koln Clergue and Ruby Hawks. Oh... um... and this is Lacey... Actually, Lacey, I don't know your last name." She finished a little sheepishly, realizing that she had no idea how to further introduce the girl.




Lacey takes her eyes off Koln and looks over at Emerson "Anglin. Lacey Anglin." She looks over at Clover and laughs "I forgot to tell you all my last name. Then again, I didn't really know anyone's except Koln's...speaking of which..." Lacey looks back at Koln leaning forward and not seeming to notice the cleavage view that she is giving Clover and Ruby who are sitting across from her. Her eyes narrow a little on Koln as if she can read his mind.

Emerson says "Pleased to meet you all. I feel like I have so many questions. How long have you been vampires? Do you know much about the so called "society" of vampires? What clan are all of you. I've been told that I'm a clan called Ventrue."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover was at war.
> Despite everything she had just heard about Emerson's parents, she was still finding it hard to believe in the supernatural. Despite everything about the haunting... the werewolves they had heard about earlier... _being_ a vampire... it was still really hard to believe.
> *sigh* 'Sometimes it sucks to be an educated rationalist.'
> Either way--war acknowledged--she nodded to indicate she had heard Emerson's question, "Well, Master Emerson, the feeling is mutual. I don't think any of us expected to meet a hospitable vampire, such as yourself, out here in the middle of quiet farmland. That aside, it's a pleasure to meet you. I'm Angelica Edwards. And these are my two friends, Koln Clergue and Ruby Hawks. Oh... um... and this is Lacey... Actually, Lacey, I don't know your last name." She finished a little sheepishly, realizing that she had no idea how to further introduce the girl.





Koln can hear the voices louder in his head, thumbing against this skull and causing a nagging nauseating sharp pain behind his eyeballs. Everything around him starts to become a blurry incomprehensible mess. He opens his mouth to assure Lacey of his condition but no sound comes out, no matter how much he strains his throat. Realizing he's not okay he abruptly turns to leave. Somehow it seems the poor priest got lost on his way to the exit as he meanders over to the corner and sits, staring at the wall. He lays both hands flat on the floor on either side of him, as long as they're where they are he can be assured he won't be possessed to do anything rash... (pun intended) or so he thinks...


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow at Emerson's sudden change of demeanor. Just a moment ago, he had been in charge of the situation: The master of the house. Now, with his sudden onslaught of questions, Clover suddenly got the feeling that he was just as new to this as all of them. And not quite as well-informed, either. Or, she queried, it could just be genuine curiosity. A conversation piece even: Being a vampire.
But what surprised her the most was the fact that she had just heard him mention himself and the word "Ventrue" in the same sentence. 
'Oh my god, I'm not the only one! No wonder he seems just as not-crazy as I am...'
She smiled at him, unable to help herself and feeling just a bit excited by the revelation, "Actually, Emerson, I'm really glad to hear that. I was beginning to think we were rare, since I haven't met another. I'm also of clan Ventrue. I _knew_ I felt... um... _akin_ to you."
Her eyes flashed as her smile grew deeper, just thinking about what this could mean! No wonder Ruby was always so excited talking about other Gangrel. Clover wondered what he could teach her. Maybe he could tell her a bit more about her strange mind-control abilities? Or why she only enjoyed a certain type of blood? Or why...
Her mind got ahead of her, and she remembered his other questions, "Koln and I have only been vampires for a few weeks. Ruby has been for a bit longer. Right, Ruby? As for this 'society,' as you call it, that must be another word for the rules we were told about. By the way, if I may ask, who turned you? Do you know if there are many other Ventrue besides us?" 
It seemed like a natural question, almost like asking, "What's your father's name?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow at Emerson's sudden change of demeanor. Just a moment ago, he had been in charge of the situation: The master of the house. Now, with his sudden onslaught of questions, Clover suddenly got the feeling that he was just as new to this as all of them. And not quite as well-informed, either. Or, she queried, it could just be genuine curiosity. A conversation piece even: Being a vampire.
> But what surprised her the most was the fact that she had just heard him mention himself and the word "Ventrue" in the same sentence.
> 'Oh my god, I'm not the only one! No wonder he seems just as not-crazy as I am...'
> She smiled at him, unable to help herself and feeling just a bit excited by the revelation, "Actually, Emerson, I'm really glad to hear that. I was beginning to think we were rare, since I haven't met another. I'm also of clan Ventrue. I _knew_ I felt... um... _akin_ to you."
> Her eyes flashed as her smile grew deeper, just thinking about what this could mean! No wonder Ruby was always so excited talking about other Gangrel. Clover wondered what he could teach her. Maybe he could tell her a bit more about her strange mind-control abilities? Or why she only enjoyed a certain type of blood? Or why...
> Her mind got ahead of her, and she remembered his other questions, "Koln and I have only been vampires for a few weeks. Ruby has been for a bit longer. Right, Ruby? As for this 'society,' as you call it, that must be another word for the rules we were told about. By the way, if I may ask, who turned you? Do you know if there are many other Ventrue besides us?"
> It seemed like a natural question, almost like asking, "What's your father's name?"






".....Father...."

Socrates scurries up to Koln's shoulder and looks at Clover and Ruby with a blank questioning stare, as if to say he has no idea what Koln's problem is.

Koln keeps facing the corner, sitting still. Let's play "GUESS THE CLAN!" And see if Emerson can figure out which clan, our hero, Father Koln belongs to. If he's right he gets a prize, a seecret prize!


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Koln and I have only been vampires for a few weeks. Ruby has been for a bit longer. Right, Ruby? As for this 'society,' as you call it, that must be another word for the rules we were told about. By the way, if I may ask, who turned you? Do you know if there are many other Ventrue besides us?"



Ruby's eyes lit up at the question. "Why yes," she added. She was happy that Clover was showing interest in her own bloodline and being more comfortable with it as she herself has slowly began to as well. She decided to speak after William has answered Clover's questions. "I am of clan Gangrel which comes with its share of qualities and problems as well. I am closer in appearance to our beastly nature and can communicate openly with animals just like your Dusk. But sometimes I am controlled by my primal instincts and can act out irrationally through them. I am also seeking aid for anyone who can help me with these things," she concluded.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> She smiled at him, unable to help herself and feeling just a bit excited by the revelation, "Actually, Emerson, I'm really glad to hear that. I was beginning to think we were rare, since I haven't met another. I'm also of clan Ventrue. I _knew_ I felt... um... _akin_ to you."
> Her eyes flashed as her smile grew deeper, just thinking about what this could mean! No wonder Ruby was always so excited talking about other Gangrel. Clover wondered what he could teach her. Maybe he could tell her a bit more about her strange mind-control abilities? Or why she only enjoyed a certain type of blood? Or why...
> Her mind got ahead of her, and she remembered his other questions, "Koln and I have only been vampires for a few weeks. Ruby has been for a bit longer. Right, Ruby? As for this 'society,' as you call it, that must be another word for the rules we were told about. By the way, if I may ask, who turned you? Do you know if there are many other Ventrue besides us?"
> It seemed like a natural question, almost like asking, "What's your father's name?"




Emerson says to Clover "Yes, it seems we share the same bloodline. Needless to say, I bet you feel a bit of empowerment over the rest of your friends here. I must admit, I do get some enjoyment out of my newfound abilities. Anyway, it seems like most of the other vampires here do a good job of hiding who and where they are. You three are the largest group I've seen yet. I was turned by Terri who I haven't seen since. I was never really taught what to do and how to fit in. I guess you can say that is a large reason for why I am here." 

Ruby chimes in "I am of clan Gangrel which comes with its share of qualities and problems as well. I am closer in appearance to our beastly nature and can communicate openly with animals just like your Dusk. But sometimes I am controlled by my primal instincts and can act out irrationally through them. I am also seeking aid for anyone who can help me with these things," Emerson seems a little lost but replies "Yes, yes I've heard of you. Although I do like strolls through the woods near here I am definitely not in favoring of becoming a part of them. They say that the Gangrels don't really belong in society and have their own groups that live outside the cities. Sounds like a real rugged group, good luck to you if you find any around here!"

Emerson looks back to Clover "About my father....his name was Roger Emerson. He was the owner of the United Bank of Denver. Since his death its ownership has been passed down to Peter Pilkersmith who doesn't even know I still live."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> ".....Father...."
> 
> Socrates scurries up to Koln's shoulder and looks at Clover and Ruby with a blank questioning stare, as if to say he has no idea what Koln's problem is.
> 
> Koln keeps facing the corner, sitting still. Let's play "GUESS THE CLAN!" And see if Emerson can figure out which clan, our hero, Father Koln belongs to. If he's right he gets a prize, a seecret prize!




Lacey goes over to Koln and crouches down next to him and puts her arm around him "I know it can be tough but we're Malkavian, we get to have the most fun!"

Emerson looks over at the two of them in the corner "Malkavian? Never heard of that one....is there....something wrong with you two?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey goes over to Koln and crouches down next to him and puts her arm around him "I know it can be tough but we're Malkavian, we get to have the most fun!"
> 
> Emerson looks over at the two of them in the corner "Malkavian? Never heard of that one....is there....something wrong with you two?"




Koln looks out of the corner of his eye, shooting Lacey an icey glare, and he whispers back to her in a very threatening voice, quite unlike his normal tone, "I concur... the most fun... don't ever touch me again."

He stands, smiling at Emerson from under the brim of his hat, "No... I am just fine. Thank you" 

His hand moves into his coat, finding the firegun in its holster. 

* What goes on in Koln's head at the moment:*
[sblock] 

"Are we there yet, my friends are in danger! God only knows what he will possess me to do this time! Please we need to row faster!"
Koln desperately implores the ghastly rowman at the end of their boat. The old man is dressed in a torn black robe, and his chest has multiple holes, blood constantly dribbling out of each one. How Koln got where he is now, he could not tell you, but Koln's mind is now in parts unknown, in a boat with a ghastly pale old man in an ocean whose murky thick 'water' matches the dreary color of the darkening flat grey sky overhead.

The old man in the tattered hat just looks back blankly at Koln, opening his mouth and a radio broadcast, full of static, plays canned laughter.
Koln holds up his hand and the old man closes his mouth. 

"At the tone, the time will be three o'clock... Ding."

"You can stop the nonsense, I know who you are." Koln puts down his hand and crosses his arms, annoyed at the old man's facade. Upon hearing this, the old man's expression brightens, wounds stop bleeding (but don't close,) and the sky brightens to a dark shade of white. The color returns to the old man's skin, making him actually appear as a real person, instead of the ghoul, and he finds his voice, "Y..you do?"
Koln nods, happy with himself for figuring it out, "Yeah, I can tell by your eyes. You're that old priest I met when I was a kid, the nice one that gave me this hat.

The old man smiles happily, and begins to speak but is soon interrupted by a skeletal hand rising from the still water and grabbing the side of the boat. Soon more hands come up, an entire chorus of them, some with flesh hanging off, others covered in blood. Koln immediately grabs his oar, preparing to use it as a weapon to fend off the undead spirits under their boat but is stopped by the old man, "No... I know what you're thinking. The supposed curse. They cannot hurt you. Stop worrying about capsizing, all threats, whether 'real' or 'unreal' draw much of their existence from what goes on in your head. Take your head back, by realizing your brain is the only thing in it." Sensing that Koln is about to raise his voice in a flurry of questions, the old man sighs, "Must I do everything myself?! Heh, you know I'm always happy to pull you out of your nightmares..." With that he grabs both sides of the boat and with a grunt he forces it to completely capsize. 

Koln braces himself to be dumped out of the boat and become submerged.... and waits... waits.. and opens his eyes, to find himself still in the boat with the old priest, floating on the still water.

"This is your stop... " The elderly priest mutters as they finally come to an empty beach, stopping the boat on the shore. Koln steps out of the boat, smiling at the old man, "Thank you again, Father... er Father...? You're a man of the cloth obviously.. and we have met, but your name escapes me. What's your name, Father....?"  [/sblock]

"You're not wrong..." Koln mutters in his normal voice. He looks around, seems surprised at where he is. "Uh.. oh, hello Ruby! And Clover's here! Hello Socrates! Lacey too! Did you return those pants to that old man?" He looks around and soon receives his answer. "Ah, well done... and you..." Koln grins, thinking he's figured something out, as he approaches Emerson, "Must be Emerson, am I right? Well, Mr. Emerson, explain to me one thing.... where the hell am I right now?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks out of the corner of his eye, shooting Lacey an icey glare, and he whispers back to her in a very threatening voice, quite unlike his normal tone, "I concur... the most fun... don't ever touch me again."
> 
> He stands, smiling at Emerson from under the brim of his hat, "No... I am just fine. Thank you"
> 
> His hand moves into his coat, finding the firegun in its holster.




Lacey draws her hand back quickly after receiving Koln's cold reception. She notices his hand move into his jacket and she stares at him blankly.

"You're not wrong..." Koln mutters in his normal voice. He looks around, seems surprised at where he is. "Uh.. oh, hello Ruby! And Clover's here! Hello Socrates! Lacey too! Did you return those pants to that old man?" He looks around and soon receives his answer. "Ah, well done... and you..." Koln grins, thinking he's figured something out, as he approaches Emerson, "Must be Emerson, am I right? Well, Mr. Emerson, explain to me one thing.... where the hell am I right now?"

Emerson gives Koln a rather confused look "Why yes...I am William Emerson. Uh...pleased to meet you Koln. This is my house.....how you got here? Well...that is beyond me. I met Ruby here while I was off with my horse. Why are you all here anyway? Was it just because my mother's spirit was talking to you? This isn't exactly an easy place to find."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey draws her hand back quickly after receiving Koln's cold reception. She notices his hand move into his jacket and she stares at him blankly.
> 
> "You're not wrong..." Koln mutters in his normal voice. He looks around, seems surprised at where he is. "Uh.. oh, hello Ruby! And Clover's here! Hello Socrates! Lacey too! Did you return those pants to that old man?" He looks around and soon receives his answer. "Ah, well done... and you..." Koln grins, thinking he's figured something out, as he approaches Emerson, "Must be Emerson, am I right? Well, Mr. Emerson, explain to me one thing.... where the hell am I right now?"
> 
> Emerson gives Koln a rather confused look "Why yes...I am William Emerson. Uh...pleased to meet you Koln. This is my house.....how you got here? Well...that is beyond me. I met Ruby here while I was off with my horse. Why are you all here anyway? Was it just because my mother's spirit was talking to you? This isn't exactly an easy place to find."



Ruby decided to speak up first, but before she did she walked over towards Koln and put a hand on his shoulder for some sort of comfort she could provide, even for a temporary moment. Perhaps the Koln she knew has resurfaced now and then instead of the one who she met back in the alley. "Hey Koln.." she said smiling weakly. She looked back at William. "Well, we happened to come accross this place by mistake at first. We were tracking a vampire who is causing trouble and harassing newborn kindred like you and us. He has blonde hair as well which was why I confused you with him. His name is Bothwell. As for actually finding this exact place.. um... Clover, you actually pointed us in this direction. How did you know?" she said while cocking her head slightly to the right in confusion.


----------



## izillama

Clover's smile was poison. Too matter-of-fact. She spoke flippantly and before thinking, "How did I know? Oh, it's _easy_ when you have a piece of scrap metal conveniently invading your psyche every now and then. Talking directly to you so that you're not sure if you're becoming as asinine as..." She cut off abruptly, throwing a hand over her own mouth and feeling the flush of embarrassment creep unnaturally across her features. 
She hoped no one understood what she had just been about to say.
She recovered sloppily, "Um... anyway, that's the story." Her last words fell flat and she unconsciously sunk back into her chair, wishing that she could sink even further and disappear into the wall. She damned herself and allowed her teeth to clamp down painfully onto her own tongue, hoping that the pain would make her feel better about almost coming clean (as she did all too often) about what she really thought of the mental capacities of her friends. 
She hated herself.
And the pain did nothing.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover's smile was poison. Too matter-of-fact. She spoke flippantly and before thinking, "How did I know? Oh, it's _easy_ when you have a piece of scrap metal conveniently invading your psyche every now and then. Talking directly to you so that you're not sure if you're becoming as asinine as..." She cut off abruptly, throwing a hand over her own mouth and feeling the flush of embarrassment creep unnaturally across her features.
> She hoped no one understood what she had just been about to say.
> She recovered sloppily, "Um... anyway, that's the story." Her last words fell flat and she unconsciously sunk back into her chair, wishing that she could sink even further and disappear into the wall. She damned herself and allowed her teeth to clamp down painfully onto her own tongue, hoping that the pain would make her feel better about almost coming clean (as she did all too often) about what she really thought of the mental capacities of her friends.
> She hated herself.
> And the pain did nothing.





"...as asinine as...?" Koln blinks, waiting for Clover to finish, and shrugs, not sure who she's talking about. He puts his arm around Ruby. He's confused how Emerson knows his name. He doesn't remember anyone telling him... but then again, he doesn't remember much about tonight. He was going to kill... Bothwell was it? ... Or Thaddeus... "....Thaddeus.. that's who I'm here to kill, right Ruby? That's why I'm here, in Denver.... heh, I almost forgot where is he? If he's not here, I'm wasting time. I'm here to cleanse humanity one foul soul at a time, not to return people's clothing and possessed artifacts."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> "...as asinine as...?" Koln blinks, waiting for Clover to finish, and shrugs, not sure who she's talking about. He puts his arm around Ruby. He's confused how Emerson knows his name. He doesn't remember anyone telling him... but then again, he doesn't remember much about tonight. He was going to kill... Bothwell was it? ... Or Thaddeus... "....Thaddeus.. that's who I'm here to kill, right Ruby? That's why I'm here, in Denver.... heh, I almost forgot where is he? If he's not here, I'm wasting time. I'm here to cleanse humanity one foul soul at a time, not to return people's clothing and possessed artifacts."




Emerson looks over at Koln and then at the rest of Clover's companions, he looks back at her and gives her a knowing nod "I'm sorry. Well anyway, Bothwell?....Bothwell.....I don't recall anyone by that name. But there are other farms out here and perhaps he lives on one of them? I can't say I've heard much from any of my neighbors. The closest one is a cattle ranch but two miles from here." At this Windsor speaks up "You know, I've driven by there a few times this week and things just didn't seem right. I wonder if they went on vacation? Usually I see Benny or Jill doing something or other but the place looks deserted. They didn't say they were going away when I spoke to them the week before."


----------



## izillama

(*sigh* Ok, I'll bite. (pun intended))

Clover nodded at Windsor's statement, "Well, that certainly sounds suspicious. Since this was the way we were told to come for Bothwell anyway, maybe we could check it out tomorrow night. After all, it's rather late... or early, however you want to look at it. We should probably be going soon. Sorry to have caused such a fuss."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> (*sigh* Ok, I'll bite. (pun intended))
> 
> Clover nodded at Windsor's statement, "Well, that certainly sounds suspicious. Since this was the way we were told to come for Bothwell anyway, maybe we could check it out tomorrow night. After all, it's rather late... or early, however you want to look at it. We should probably be going soon. Sorry to have caused such a fuss."




Emerson says "No, no problem at all. I'm glad I met other vampires, especially one who is from the same clan as myself. Speaking of which, could I talk to you one on one for a moment Clover?"

Lacey snaps her fingers as if she just remembered something. "Oh yes, that guy! The Prince told us to go find him. We should be going, thanks for being such a good sport about the pants old man. It was great meeting you!" Lacey gets up and waits for everyone to follow her out the door.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Emerson says "No, no problem at all. I'm glad I met other vampires, especially one who is from the same clan as myself. Speaking of which, could I talk to you one on one for a moment Clover?"
> 
> Lacey snaps her fingers as if she just remembered something. "Oh yes, that guy! The Prince told us to go find him. We should be going, thanks for being such a good sport about the pants old man. It was great meeting you!" Lacey gets up and waits for everyone to follow her out the door.



Ruby also nods politely, "A pleasure to meet you as well William, Id like to visit you and Dusk again whenever you'd like, until then, farewell for now," she says with a smile. She follows Lacey outside and feels a bit hesitant at first. She felt as if something needed to be done. She turns to Lacey. "I'd like to speak with you for a second Lacey if you don't mind," she said while rubbing own her arm.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby also nods politely, "A pleasure to meet you as well William, Id like to visit you and Dusk again whenever you'd like, until then, farewell for now," she says with a smile. She follows Lacey outside and feels a bit hesitant at first. She felt as if something needed to be done. She turns to Lacey. "I'd like to speak with you for a second Lacey if you don't mind," she said while rubbing own her arm.




Lacey and Ruby leave the farmhouse. It is still very dark outside but anyone can tell that it is getting very late. There is no sound and the only source of light is what pours out from the window of the farmhouse where the others are. Lacey turn to Ruby and says "Sure. what is it dear?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey and Ruby leave the farmhouse. It is still very dark outside but anyone can tell that it is getting very late. There is no sound and the only source of light is what pours out from the window of the farmhouse where the others are. Lacey turn to Ruby and says "Sure. what is it dear?"



Ruby new she had to set things straight before they could leave, she felt horrible about everything. She looked at her sincerely. "I just wanted to apologize about what happened back at the club. I acted rudely and selfishly when it came to Koln and you didn't deserve that. I know your only trying to help him and I really appreciate that. If him being with you can help him sort through what he is going through then I am fine with that and I will be there as well if both of you need me," she said while finally bringing a little smile to her lips.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby new she had to set things straight before they could leave, she felt horrible about everything. She looked at her sincerely. "I just wanted to apologize about what happened back at the club. I acted rudely and selfishly when it came to Koln and you didn't deserve that. I know your only trying to help him and I really appreciate that. If him being with you can help him sort through what he is going through then I am fine with that and I will be there as well if both of you need me," she said while finally bringing a little smile to her lips.




"Aww that's so sweet" Koln tightly hugs Ruby from behind. "Don't worry Ruby, no one can help me, nor any of us for that matter. All  we can do is hold on for dear humanity as the beast calls..." Koln's tone becomes creepily monotone as he develops a mile-long stare. "Er, group hug! ...Where's Clover? Oh, right. Uhm, keep hugging and we will surprise her when she arrives!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby new she had to set things straight before they could leave, she felt horrible about everything. She looked at her sincerely. "I just wanted to apologize about what happened back at the club. I acted rudely and selfishly when it came to Koln and you didn't deserve that. I know your only trying to help him and I really appreciate that. If him being with you can help him sort through what he is going through then I am fine with that and I will be there as well if both of you need me," she said while finally bringing a little smile to her lips.




I missed Mike's post. Let's just say Lacey spoke before he comes out and it plays out like this.

Lacey laughs, patting Ruby on the shoulder "Oh, it's okay." She stares up at the starlit sky "I hope that I can help him. It seems to me though that a lot of what he talks about are things that he remembers before becoming a vampire. Heh, maybe he wasn't much better off as a human." She looks over at Ruby "If he was a vampire hunter then who knows what was put into his head. They think they've got it all right but they don't. You'd do well to remember that."

"Aww that's so sweet" Koln tightly hugs Ruby from behind. "Don't worry Ruby, no one can help me, nor any of us for that matter. All we can do is hold on for dear humanity as the beast calls..." Koln's tone becomes creepily monotone as he develops a mile-long stare. "Er, group hug! ...Where's Clover? Oh, right. Uhm, keep hugging and we will surprise her when she arrives!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Emerson says "No, no problem at all. I'm glad I met other vampires, especially one who is from the same clan as myself. Speaking of which, could I talk to you one on one for a moment Clover?"




Assuming that Clover stays. Emerson says to Windsor "If you would please excuse us Windsor. It's late, you really should go back to sleep." The old man nods and says "It was nice meeting you Clover. Good night." before he shuffles back to his bedroom.

Emerson smiles at Clover and takes a bottle out of a paper bag that was sitting on the table. "Wine?" He pours himself a glass and says "I take it you are more or less the leader of this group you are with. I mean, look who you're dealing with! Do you feel like you have some kind of supernatural influence over them? I know I feel some strange sense of authority when speaking to others, human or vampire."


----------



## izillama

With her friends outside, Clover found her face turn semi-icy at Emerson and his words. She didn't sit, and she didn't move to take a drink. In fact, she surprised even herself as words fell out of her mouth like Lucky Charms from a cereal box, "I don't remember addressing myself to you as _Clover_. I would appreciate if you would not address me so familiarly and call me by my proper name: Angelica. 
"As for who I am... _'dealing with_', as you so tactlessly put it, I believe that that distinction is not within your rights to make. I respect that I stand within the bounds of your own house, Master Emerson, however I must make it clear that where Koln, Ruby, and even Lacey are concerned, I will not stand for anyone to make naive comments on their behalf. You're right: I _do_ feel like the leader of our group--our insane little _coterie_, if you will. For that reason, I feel as though I have no choice but do defend my comrades who are not within the soundest of minds to defend them_selves_."
Clover politely bowed her head, "Please understand, Master Emerson, that I mean you no disrespect. But I hope that you can understand the delicate position I hold within this group. Similarly, I'm sure that you would defend Windsor from similar remarks, would you not?" She raised an eyebrow, asking without speaking whether or not Windsor was more than a mere human, which she was sure of.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> With her friends outside, Clover found her face turn semi-icy at Emerson and his words. She didn't sit, and she didn't move to take a drink. In fact, she surprised even herself as words fell out of her mouth like Lucky Charms from a cereal box, "I don't remember addressing myself to you as _Clover_. I would appreciate if you would not address me so familiarly and call me by my proper name: Angelica.
> "As for who I am... _'dealing with_', as you so tactlessly put it, I believe that that distinction is not within your rights to make. I respect that I stand within the bounds of your own house, Master Emerson, however I must make it clear that where Koln, Ruby, and even Lacey are concerned, I will not stand for anyone to make naive comments on their behalf. You're right: I _do_ feel like the leader of our group--our insane little _coterie_, if you will. For that reason, I feel as though I have no choice but do defend my comrades who are not within the soundest of minds to defend them_selves_."
> Clover politely bowed her head, "Please understand, Master Emerson, that I mean you no disrespect. But I hope that you can understand the delicate position I hold within this group. Similarly, I'm sure that you would defend Windsor from similar remarks, would you not?" She raised an eyebrow, asking without speaking whether or not Windsor was more than a mere human, which she was sure of.




Emerson slaps the table and says "Hah! I love it! True Ventue attitude!" His little outburst makes you think that maybe there is actual alcohol in that wine that he is drinking. "But really, my apologies. This was meant to prove a point. We are indeed natural leaders. I'll tell you what, if you would let me maybe we could teach each other a little bit more about our abilities. We have these things called Disciplines that set us apart from other vampires. I'm sure you've discovered them. What would you say your focus has been?"


----------



## izillama

'Wow, where did they _find_ this guy...?'
Though thrown a bit off, Clover didn't miss a beat. At Emerson's question, she found herself smiling smugly, leaning forward and stating simply, "_Dominating_. Yours?"

(I imagine Clover being a bit creepy, here)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> 'Wow, where did they _find_ this guy...?'
> Though thrown a bit off, Clover didn't miss a beat. At Emerson's question, she found herself smiling smugly, leaning forward and stating simply, "_Dominating_. Yours?"
> 
> (I imagine Clover being a bit creepy, here)




Emerson nods at the awkward response, putting a hand to his chin "Interesting....very interesting. I myself have been focusing on Presence. It certainly helps to have an aura of authority about you. Although I guess being a little dominatrix helps too. Allow me to demonstrate my ability."

Make me a Will Save Clover.


----------



## izillama

Will Save (Beat that, Emerson!) 

1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)


----------



## Strider_Koln

"...Ok everyone, keep hugging, Clover will be out shortly, I'm sure... She'll be so surprised when she sees us all happy. Everything is fine... everything is happy..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "...Ok everyone, keep hugging, Clover will be out shortly, I'm sure... She'll be so surprised when she sees us all happy. Everything is fine... everything is happy..."



0_0 Ruby lets out a yelp as she gets surprised hugged from behind. "Glad your doing ok, heheh," she says nervously. She tries once again to wriggle out of the hug, she still needed a little bit more time. "Here, I'll just watch the door then we can hug her later," she says with a weak smile.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> Will Save (Beat that, Emerson!)
> 
> 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)





Clover feels a wave of fear rush over her but fights the urge to run away. She feels shaken as if she's seen something horrific but she can't remember what.

Emerson sees the look on her face and says "That's one of the things that we can do. Most of the time it makes people completely panic and run away in fear. I suppose other vampires are harder to effect. You can imagine how this would easily save your life."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> 0_0 Ruby lets out a yelp as she gets surprised hugged from behind. "Glad your doing ok, heheh," she says nervously. She tries once again to wriggle out of the hug, she still needed a little bit more time. "Here, I'll just watch the door then we can hug her later," she says with a weak smile.




Lacey manages to free herself from the hug as well "I'm so glad. I love hugs too, although I think you squeeze a little too hard Koln." She sits down on the porch cross-legged and takes out a notebook and pencil from her backpack. She starts drawing something while looking up at the sky.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover feels a wave of fear rush over her but fights the urge to run away. She feels shaken as if she's seen something horrific but she can't remember what.
> 
> Emerson sees the look on her face and says "That's one of the things that we can do. Most of the time it makes people completely panic and run away in fear. I suppose other vampires are harder to effect. You can imagine how this would easily save your life."




After a moment of white-skinned fear, Clover felt the color begin to creep back into her face. She nodded warily at Emerson's words, "Indeed. Though my powers are similarly useful. Though there _are_ some drawbacks of practicality."
She smiled, friendly enough, and her eyes glittered as she stared him down, "Now, why don't you be a good man and stand up, turn in three circles, then sit on the floor."

^.^ Mesmerize!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> After a moment of white-skinned fear, Clover felt the color begin to creep back into her face. She nodded warily at Emerson's words, "Indeed. Though my powers are similarly useful. Though there _are_ some drawbacks of practicality."
> She smiled, friendly enough, and her eyes glittered as she stared him down, "Now, why don't you be a good man and stand up, turn in three circles, then sit on the floor."
> 
> ^.^ Mesmerize!




Emerson's Will Save
1d20+7 → [8,7] = (15) 


Emerson becomes ridgid and does exactly what Clover says. He looks around confused while sitting on the floor. Getting up he says "Very impressive, I haven't really tried giving anyone orders before. Simple commands yes but not orders." He sits back down at the table. "Well, I do believe that this was a successful little meeting we've had here. I think I should discover more of my own abilities. I don't want to keep you longer. It sounds like you have something you must attend to. I do however hope that we can meet again sometime soon."

Clover learns the Discipline Dread Gaze.

(and Koln learns Unseen Presence because I forgot)


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled at Emerson and extended her hand to shake his. She felt a connection to him now that they had passed each others' tests, and she was happy that she had finally met another Ventrue. 
She answered, "Likewise, Master Emerson. Thank you for your hospitality and understanding. We will probably check out that farm down the road in the coming nights, but if you or Windsor would be kind enough to keep an eye out for anything unusual, here's a number where you can reach me." 
From some unknown place (a magician never reveals her tricks! no matter how sporadically they're actually used in this game since her character was written!) Clover produced a business card and handed it over to him. 
Then with a bow of her head, she took her leave.

-Outside-

Clover wandered up to her friends, wondering intensely why they were all hugging so forcefully. But she figured that she probably shouldn't ask, and merely shrugged, "Ok, our business is concluded here. The sun will be up within a few hours, so I think we should head back. Is that ok with all of you?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled at Emerson and extended her hand to shake his. She felt a connection to him now that they had passed each others' tests, and she was happy that she had finally met another Ventrue.
> She answered, "Likewise, Master Emerson. Thank you for your hospitality and understanding. We will probably check out that farm down the road in the coming nights, but if you or Windsor would be kind enough to keep an eye out for anything unusual, here's a number where you can reach me."
> From some unknown place (a magician never reveals her tricks! no matter how sporadically they're actually used in this game since her character was written!) Clover produced a business card and handed it over to him.
> Then with a bow of her head, she took her leave.
> 
> -Outside-
> 
> Clover wandered up to her friends, wondering intensely why they were all hugging so forcefully. But she figured that she probably shouldn't ask, and merely shrugged, "Ok, our business is concluded here. The sun will be up within a few hours, so I think we should head back. Is that ok with all of you?"




Lacey looks up at Clover from her notebook in her lap. She says "No, no! Not okay at all!" She puts the notebook back in her bag and stands up. She gives Clover a big awkward hug and says to everyone "We have to find this guy tonight. If I know Edward he won't be too pleased to find out that we forgot. I mean, I have a reputation to keep after all! I'll tell you what, if we don't find him within the hour then we can give up. At least we tried right?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks up at Clover from her notebook in her lap. She says "No, no! Not okay at all!" She puts the notebook back in her bag and stands up. She gives Clover a big awkward hug and says to everyone "We have to find this guy tonight. If I know Edward he won't be too pleased to find out that we forgot. I mean, I have a reputation to keep after all! I'll tell you what, if we don't find him within the hour then we can give up. At least we tried right?"




Koln hugs the Clover! "Ah, I'm so happy it went well with Emerson. Now Lacey, about finding Bothwell, I already tried to this evening, And frankly, while I know you all had the best intentions, I'm sure that if you girls left me to my own devices tonight I'd have his head by now, him and Thaddeus. Indeed, I really feel like I have some unfinished business, and I cannot sleep well if I feel there's things left undone."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hugs the Clover! "Ah, I'm so happy it went well with Emerson. Now Lacey, about finding Bothwell, I already tried to this evening, And frankly, while I know you all had the best intentions, I'm sure that if you girls left me to my own devices tonight I'd have his head by now, him and Thaddeus. Indeed, I really feel like I have some unfinished business, and I cannot sleep well if I feel there's things left undone."



Ruby feigns a sigh, "I suppose we could try for one more hour if we can get back to our haven safely," she said with a shrug. "There's something about Edward that makes me a little fearful about him as much as I hate to admit it, why if I didn't I'd tell him a thing or two," she said with a giggle. She rolled up a sleeve exposing her biceps in a "Rosie the Riveter" like fashion. "So what do you say. Shall we give one last hurrah?!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby feigns a sigh, "I suppose we could try for one more hour if we can get back to our haven safely," she said with a shrug. "There's something about Edward that makes me a little fearful about him as much as I hate to admit it, why if I didn't I'd tell him a thing or two," she said with a giggle. She rolled up a sleeve exposing her biceps in a "Rosie the Riveter" like fashion. "So what do you say. Shall we give one last hurrah?!"




"Hurrah!" says Lacey triumphantly. "To the Bat Mobile!". Lacey starts walking down the path back towards where the truck is parked.


----------



## izillama

At the back of the group, watching them all walk into the distance, Clover let her forehead fall into her palm in exasperation. She sighed dramatically, checked the time on her cell phone, rolled her eyes and shook her head at once, then trudged reluctantly after everyone and to the truck.

Time (REALITY!) Check!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Emerson's Farm*



izillama said:


> At the back of the group, watching them all walk into the distance, Clover let her forehead fall into her palm in exasperation. She sighed dramatically, checked the time on her cell phone, rolled her eyes and shook her head at once, then trudged reluctantly after everyone and to the truck.
> 
> Time (REALITY!) Check!




The time is about 2:30 in the AM.

You all get the Achievement: Cast An Old Shoe For Me (worth 5xp).

After everyone gets into the truck Lacey starts the engine and you roll quietly (or as quietly as the old truck will allow) down the road in the direction of the neighboring farm. After a mere 10 minutes there is a mailbox up ahead on the left. Lacey pulls the truck over to the side of the road and you all look out the window and see nothing but the shadow of a building much like the ranch that Emerson was living in off in the distance. There is a larger building behind the ranch.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby peers out the window, noticing the two buildings. "I suppose we should once again investigate the two buildings separately. What do you all think? I'd like to check out the bigger building myself at least..." she suggested.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby peers out the window, noticing the two buildings. "I suppose we should once again investigate the two buildings separately. What do you all think? I'd like to check out the bigger building myself at least..." she suggested.




Koln hops out of the car and takes out his gun. "From what I can tell there are two viable options. The first and best one is this, you girls stay here in the 'batmobile'... vampires call their cars weird things I guess, while I go investigate. It won't take long. However I can already hear Clover nagging about how stupid of an idea that is, so lets all go out and investigate. While that larger building is tempting, time is of the essence. We would not have the time to investigate it, and we can assume it would be a more 'busy' building i.e. more eyes inside. It follows that the possibility of there being an issue is much larger there... so let's check out that smaller ranch." Koln plans as he opens the door for Ruby. "Oh, and absolutely no splitting up."


----------



## izillama

Clover's eyes narrowed at Koln's "nagging" comment. But she held her tongue, 'I don't _nag_. I'm just a voice of reason.'
Clenching her teeth, she listened to Koln's hairbrained idea of checking out the ranch house... where people might very well be sleeping and would be wondering why four vampires would be converging on them at 2:30 in the morning. 'Well now, that's silly! We should split up and check out the barn as well, at the very least...'
"Oh, and absolutely no splitting up."
'_Damn_. Well...'
She frowned, crossing her arms stubbornly, "Might I point out, _Koln_, the lunacy of thinking that one could sneak four adult-sized vampires into a house  in the middle of the night without any of the residents hearing? It would be _much_ quieter _and_ we would cover more ground if we split up!"
She fixed him with a "my-way-or-the-highway" glare.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands - Farm*



izillama said:


> Clover's eyes narrowed at Koln's "nagging" comment. But she held her tongue, 'I don't _nag_. I'm just a voice of reason.'
> Clenching her teeth, she listened to Koln's hairbrained idea of checking out the ranch house... where people might very well be sleeping and would be wondering why four vampires would be converging on them at 2:30 in the morning. 'Well now, that's silly! We should split up and check out the barn as well, at the very least...'
> "Oh, and absolutely no splitting up."
> '_Damn_. Well...'
> She frowned, crossing her arms stubbornly, "Might I point out, _Koln_, the lunacy of thinking that one could sneak four adult-sized vampires into a house  in the middle of the night without any of the residents hearing? It would be _much_ quieter _and_ we would cover more ground if we split up!"
> She fixed him with a "my-way-or-the-highway" glare.




Lacey pokes her head out of the driver's side window "I sense a fight coming on!" She gets out of the truck and locks it. "You know, Koln and I can sneak in just about anywhere without being seen. Like ninjas, you know!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey pokes her head out of the driver's side window "I sense a fight coming on!" She gets out of the truck and locks it. "You know, Koln and I can sneak in just about anywhere without being seen. Like ninjas, you know!"




Koln groans silently at Clover's suggestion of splitting up. "Yes, you're right, it might be more noisy if it's four of us, which is why I suggested just me. As Lacey says, I am like a ninja. If we split up it would be very... well not organized. Sure, we can split into teams of two and agree to meet back at the batmobile at a certain time. But what if something happens? Do the others go looking? What if we're cutting it close to daylight? It is simple, raise your hand if you're trained in sentry evasion and termination." Koln raises his hand, and notices Lacey's arms in the air, "Er, just one would suffice... and now that I think about it, Lacey makes sense here. She can keep an eye on me and make sure I stay focused, and I can do the same for her. It's easy, we malkavians are like half-brains, so two malkavians is like one rational person. Meanwhile, Ruby can stay with you Clover at the batmobile."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln groans silently at Clover's suggestion of splitting up. "Yes, you're right, it might be more noisy if it's four of us, which is why I suggested just me. As Lacey says, I am like a ninja. If we split up it would be very... well not organized. Sure, we can split into teams of two and agree to meet back at the batmobile at a certain time. But what if something happens? Do the others go looking? What if we're cutting it close to daylight? It is simple, raise your hand if you're trained in sentry evasion and termination." Koln raises his hand, and notices Lacey's arms in the air, "Er, just one would suffice... and now that I think about it, Lacey makes sense here. She can keep an eye on me and make sure I stay focused, and I can do the same for her. It's easy, we malkavians are like half-brains, so two malkavians is like one rational person. Meanwhile, Ruby can stay with you Clover at the batmobile."



Ruby pouts in response. "Aww it was so boring last time just sitting around," she said sulking. "Why don't Clover and I wait closer by the house just in case we gotta get into the action," she excitedly suggested while hoping up and down.


----------



## izillama

Clover's frown grew deeper--more impatient, "You know, this sounds like what we _just_ did. No?" Her voice jumped an octave higher as she imitated (Koln and Lacey?), " 'Why don't you and Ruby just stay at the truck? We'll be back before you know it!' " Her voice returned to normal, "No way. Next thing you know, Ruby and I are waiting an hour while the two of you traipse around an old man's house doing who knows what! No _way_. Not _again_. You two need supervision. Ruby and Lacey, you two should check out the house. Koln, why don't you and I take the barn? Ok?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover's frown grew deeper--more impatient, "You know, this sounds like what we _just_ did. No?" Her voice jumped an octave higher as she imitated (Koln and Lacey?), " 'Why don't you and Ruby just stay at the truck? We'll be back before you know it!' " Her voice returned to normal, "No way. Next thing you know, Ruby and I are waiting an hour while the two of you traipse around an old man's house doing who knows what! No _way_. Not _again_. You two need supervision. Ruby and Lacey, you two should check out the house. Koln, why don't you and I take the barn? Ok?"




Koln grumbles under his breath - he'd prefer to keep an eye on everyone, or at least know where everyone is at all times. But he's happy Clover suggested the pairing he'd prefer. While he worries for Ruby, he is fairly certain that she can handle herself and trusts that Lacey knows what she is doing - insane yes but much more experienced in the ways of the vampire than all of them.
If they were to split up, it'd be Clover he'd be most worried about, but this way he can keep a close watch on her. 

"Fine, I see that there is no arguing with you. Although, again, the smart thing would be to have one (me) or maybe two (me and sidekick) people quickly scout ahead and come back since time is running short. Even if we split up and cover more ground, I doubt we'll be able to really investigate much. But you're the boss." He opens Clover's door for her.


----------



## izillama

"Fine, I see that there is no arguing with you. Although, again, the smart thing would be to have one (me) or maybe two (me and sidekick) people quickly scout ahead and come back since time is running short. Even if we split up and cover more ground, I doubt we'll be able to really investigate much. But you're the boss."
Clover stepped slowly out of the truck, nodding at Koln in thanks for opening the door. She mumbled quietly at his words, disgusted even with herself, "That's right. I'm the boss." She clenched her jaw after the words, hating to admit they were true. What Emerson had said came back to her in a rush, and she was sorry to admit that, yes, she really _did_ feel like she was in charge. And that Ruby and Koln were bound to follow her wherever she went. Whatever she wanted.
It was sickening, yet strangely exhilarating. 
After making sure that Ruby and Lacey were on the right track (walking towards the house, that is) she motioned to Koln to lead the way towards the barn. There was no way in hell _she_ was going first!


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby walks along Lacey as they make their way towards the smaller house as Clover and Koln head towards the larger. "I like that invisible trick you have there, makes good for sneaking," she says with a smirk as they reached the door. "As much as I would like to head in first it probably be a good idea if you easily slipped in  just in case, I could follow you in when it is clear," she suggested.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Fine, I see that there is no arguing with you. Although, again, the smart thing would be to have one (me) or maybe two (me and sidekick) people quickly scout ahead and come back since time is running short. Even if we split up and cover more ground, I doubt we'll be able to really investigate much. But you're the boss."
> Clover stepped slowly out of the truck, nodding at Koln in thanks for opening the door. She mumbled quietly at his words, disgusted even with herself, "That's right. I'm the boss." She clenched her jaw after the words, hating to admit they were true. What Emerson had said came back to her in a rush, and she was sorry to admit that, yes, she really _did_ feel like she was in charge. And that Ruby and Koln were bound to follow her wherever she went. Whatever she wanted.
> It was sickening, yet strangely exhilarating.
> After making sure that Ruby and Lacey were on the right track (walking towards the house, that is) she motioned to Koln to lead the way towards the barn. There was no way in hell _she_ was going first!




Koln takes point with his gun at the ready at his hip. He walks slowly, paying careful attention to what his heightened senses tell him and being cautious to remain close to Clover. "I don't know about you Clover, but I pray this wretched night ends soon. I have this strong desire to rest... just stop existing for awhile. Have you ever felt like that, the need to disappear for awhile? Sure I have nightmares, who doesn't, but they're nothing compared to the nightmares I have when I'm awake."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby walks along Lacey as they make their way towards the smaller house as Clover and Koln head towards the larger. "I like that invisible trick you have there, makes good for sneaking," she says with a smirk as they reached the door. "As much as I would like to head in first it probably be a good idea if you easily slipped in  just in case, I could follow you in when it is clear," she suggested.




Lacey nods at Ruby and whispers "Yes, I will go in first and investigate. First, let's see if there is a better way into this place. There might be humans inside." She motions for Ruby to follow her as she sneaks around the back of the house. On your way there you notice an old beat up truck in the driveway, it looks more beat up than Lacey's, brown rusty patches spotting the light blue exterior. Despite looking old it still looks like it would work. Next to that is parked a red sedan which is in relatively good condition. 

When you get to the back of the house Lacey motions for Ruby to stop and points at the back door which looks like it has been kicked in. She whispers "Wait here." She quietly goes through the broken door creeping along. Moments later she pokes her head out and motions for Ruby to come inside but puts her finger on her lips to say that she still needs to remain silent.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln takes point with his gun at the ready at his hip. He walks slowly, paying careful attention to what his heightened senses tell him and being cautious to remain close to Clover. "I don't know about you Clover, but I pray this wretched night ends soon. I have this strong desire to rest... just stop existing for awhile. Have you ever felt like that, the need to disappear for awhile? Sure I have nightmares, who doesn't, but they're nothing compared to the nightmares I have when I'm awake."




Koln and Clover go to the barn. As they get closer Koln is first to pick up on the sent of death and decay, it doesn't take long for Clover to pick up on the same putrid smell. You pass by a field where cattle would most likely be grazing but all that is left are the bones and rotted remains of cows and other various farm animals. With the barn being much closer now you can see that the wide sliding door of the barn is slightly open, probably wide enough for a horse to fit through.

Make me some search checks if you are searching this area.

Koln
[sblock]
You notice that many of the animal carcasses are missing their heads.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Search Check

1d20+11 → [17,11] = (28)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby slinks over through the opening once Lacey gave her the signal. She hunches low as if stalking her prey in an open field.
Move silently
1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Search Check
> 
> 1d20+11 → [17,11] = (28)




Clover
[sblock]
While looking around near the fenced in field a glint of metal catches your eye. Unfortunately it is inside the fenced in area amongst the dead animals.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby slinks over through the opening once Lacey gave her the signal. She hunches low as if stalking her prey in an open field.
> Move silently
> 1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)
> Roll Lookup





Ruby tries to move quietly but her dress catches on the door and while trying to free it a piece of the broken wood falls off landing on the floor. Lacey, who is looking through a fridge turns to Ruby and shoots her a dirty look putting her finger to her mouth again and shaking her head as she looks through the fridge some more. Seeing as there is a fridge in the room, it is quite obvious that this is a kitchen, although it looks like it hasn't been used in awhile. Dirt is covering the once white linoleum floor and the sink is full of dirty dishes and murky water. Ruby notices that the light in the fridge is working as Lacey has it open making it so that she is just a shadow in front of the bright light. There is an archway to the north of the kitchen where Ruby can see the front door. To the left is a closed door.

Here's a map.


----------



## izillama

Clover couldn't keep a look of disgust from creeping over her face, and she felt her nose wrinkle. 'Ew... this is totally _gross_! And weird! What's with all the dead animals? And why is the shiny thing in _there_!?'
She leaned forward and hung on the fence, feeling her stomach drop as she surveyed the carnage. She whispered as she felt Koln step up beside her, "So much _death_. Who would do this to animals? It's _sick_."
Clover shook her head and pointed out her finger, "Look. Do you see the thing shining? I wonder what it is?"
'Oh... I'm terrible...' Clover set her face innocently as she looked over sheepishly at Koln, "I... uh... don't suppose you'd like to go check it out... would you?" ^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover couldn't keep a look of disgust from creeping over her face, and she felt her nose wrinkle. 'Ew... this is totally _gross_! And weird! What's with all the dead animals? And why is the shiny thing in _there_!?'
> She leaned forward and hung on the fence, feeling her stomach drop as she surveyed the carnage. She whispered as she felt Koln step up beside her, "So much _death_. Who would do this to animals? It's _sick_."
> Clover shook her head and pointed out her finger, "Look. Do you see the thing shining? I wonder what it is?"
> 'Oh... I'm terrible...' Clover set her face innocently as she looked over sheepishly at Koln, "I... uh... don't suppose you'd like to go check it out... would you?" ^.^*




"Now do you see the madness inherent in being a vampire? It's not all high school and sparkling now is it?" Koln moves in the direction of Clover's arm, walking towards the object, keeping alert to his surroundings. "This is all nothing I haven't seen before..."

While walking in the fenced in area Koln can hear them all, the sounds of their incessant yelping and brawing and talking and screaming and crying. "This is not a place for you, Socrates. I'm sorry."

Search
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+2 → [18,8,2] = (28)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Now do you see the madness inherent in being a vampire? It's not all high school and sparkling now is it?" Koln moves in the direction of Clover's arm, walking towards the object, keeping alert to his surroundings. "This is all nothing I haven't seen before..."
> 
> While walking in the fenced in area Koln can hear them all, the sounds of their incessant yelping and brawing and talking and screaming and crying. "This is not a place for you, Socrates. I'm sorry."
> 
> Search
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+2 → [18,8,2] = (28)




Talking, screaming, and crying cows would be pretty impressive.

Koln
[sblock]
Amongst the animal remains you find an old metal dagger lying on the ground. It looks to be covered in dry blood.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Ruby notices that the light in the fridge is working as Lacey has it open making it so that she is just a shadow in front of the bright light. There is an archway to the north of the kitchen where Ruby can see the front door. To the left is a closed door.



Ruby gives Lacey a sad puppy look and mouths the word 'sorry' as she smooths her dress with her hands. She looked in disgust at the shambled inside of the hose. Surely the people living here have been gone awhile and dirty new residents are present. She made her way to the door in front to give a peek.

Search (using old sheet i have at work, the other is at home)
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby gives Lacey a sad puppy look and mouths the word 'sorry' as she smooths her dress with her hands. She looked in disgust at the shambled inside of the hose. Surely the people living here have been gone awhile and dirty new residents are present. She made her way to the door in front to give a peek.
> 
> Search (using old sheet i have at work, the other is at home)
> 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
> Roll Lookup




+5 is correct. I don't have the map on this computer. I'll update it later and put it up.

Peering into the hallway Ruby can see a set of stairs leading to the second floor to her right. There is also a door to the left. The room is rather plain, nothing adorns the wall except some peeling wallpaper. There is a smashed coffee table on the floor. The front door is in excellent condition showing that whoever broke in only used the back entrance.

Ruby hears Lacey gasp. She then hears her whisper "Look at all these fattening foods!" before closing the fridge quietly. She moves next to Ruby and produces a small pouch with red liquid inside. She whispers "Look here. I think this whole neighborhood is full of vampires!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> +5 is correct. I don't have the map on this computer. I'll update it later and put it up.
> 
> Peering into the hallway Ruby can see a set of stairs leading to the second floor to her right. There is also a door to the left. The room is rather plain, nothing adorns the wall except some peeling wallpaper. There is a smashed coffee table on the floor. The front door is in excellent condition showing that whoever broke in only used the back entrance.
> 
> Ruby hears Lacey gasp. She then hears her whisper "Look at all these fattening foods!" before closing the fridge quietly. She moves next to Ruby and produces a small pouch with red liquid inside. She whispers "Look here. I think this whole neighborhood is full of vampires!"



Ruby observes the pouch with a sneer. "Yes indeed, but we have more tact then to ransack a house as such and leave it in this state for those poor people. Nevertheless, lets find out who's here." She moves to the door on her left begins to search for the contents. "Theres another door that is closed nearby. Would you be able to open is?" she whispered to Lacey.

Search check for close left door
1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Talking, screaming, and crying cows would be pretty impressive.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Amongst the animal remains you find an old metal dagger lying on the ground. It looks to be covered in dry blood.
> [/sblock]





Koln picks it up and starts walking back to Clover. ((Spirit's Touch...))


----------



## izillama

Clover watched Koln walk into the pasture and retrieve something with a little frown on her face. She really admired the fact that he could tune out all of the gore and focus. If she had gone in there, she probably would have freaked out. It was just too much. The scent of iron in the air was overwhelming, and she had never really liked the sight of blood and gore to begin with. 
As Koln walked back towards her, she studied his hands to see what he had found but couldn't really tell what it was. She called out as he neared her, "Hey, Koln! What you got there?" Clover indicated his clenched fist.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln picks it up and starts walking back to Clover. ((Spirit's Touch...))




Koln
[sblock]
You see a man with raggedy shoulder length hair slaughtering a cow with the dagger in what seems to be some kind of religious ritual. He is speaking in Latin and slicing the cow's throat, blood pouring out onto the ground as he yells at the night sky.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby observes the pouch with a sneer. "Yes indeed, but we have more tact then to ransack a house as such and leave it in this state for those poor people. Nevertheless, lets find out who's here." She moves to the door on her left begins to search for the contents. "Theres another door that is closed nearby. Would you be able to open is?" she whispered to Lacey.
> 
> Search check for close left door
> 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)
> Roll Lookup




Lacey winks at Ruby "Of course, no door can keep Lacey out!"

When Ruby enters the room left of the hallway she sees that this room has remained untouched by the intruders. It looks like the living room of a typical country home and much like the one found in Emerson's ranch. Sofas and armchairs surround a central coffee table and pictures of pastures and farm animals adorn the walls. Nothing of any real interest can be found in this room.

Updated map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey winks at Ruby "Of course, no door can keep Lacey out!"
> 
> When Ruby enters the room left of the hallway she sees that this room has remained untouched by the intruders. It looks like the living room of a typical country home and much like the one found in Emerson's ranch. Sofas and armchairs surround a central coffee table and pictures of pastures and farm animals adorn the walls. Nothing of any real interest can be found in this room.
> 
> Updated map.



Ruby smiles at the pictures of farm animals on the walls. 'Seems like the people living here would havegotten along well with my family if they ever met..' She walks out of the room and closes the door behind her. She heads over to Lacey's location. "Nothing out of the ordinary. Anything interesting here?" she said very quietly.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover watched Koln walk into the pasture and retrieve something with a little frown on her face. She really admired the fact that he could tune out all of the gore and focus. If she had gone in there, she probably would have freaked out. It was just too much. The scent of iron in the air was overwhelming, and she had never really liked the sight of blood and gore to begin with.
> As Koln walked back towards her, she studied his hands to see what he had found but couldn't really tell what it was. She called out as he neared her, "Hey, Koln! What you got there?" Clover indicated his clenched fist.




With an angry scowl Koln throws the dagger into the dirt, "Looks like we're dealing with stupid cultists. You see now what I've been saying all along is true. It starts out innocent enough, they worship Edward, read the books, think it's all love and acceptance, and before you know it they're here, sacrificing cattle. However these aren't the ordinary cultists you find wearing all black in your American highschools. These are very dangerous... I pray for the original owners of this farm. I would administer a blessing but it hurts too much lately." 

"So I will do the next best thing..." Koln slides out the magazine to his firegun, making sure it is filled, before sliding it back in and cocking his weapon. "I will send the unholy lot of them straight to Hell where they belong.... and no, we're not calling the police instead. We need find Ruby and Lacey. Yes yes oui I know, 4 vampires trotting around making noise, but I get the feeling _they _probably already know we're here."

Not waiting for Clover's approval, he takes her hand and starts off in the direction of the building. As he walks he eyes his surroundings suspiciously, his own Malkavian-induced paranoia playing with his senses - the rustling trees sound like whispers, the creaking barn door screaming, imps watching safely behind the rocks, ghosts rising up from the soil, werewolves watching in the distance, skeletons rattling by the barn windows, dragons preparing to hatch forth from the bright white 'egg' in the sky that is cunningly masquerading as the moon, each star a knife's point ready to come down any second in the form of a splintering hail of agony from Stephenie Meyer's spaceship overhead.... so many monsters and so little time.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiles at the pictures of farm animals on the walls. 'Seems like the people living here would havegotten along well with my family if they ever met..' She walks out of the room and closes the door behind her. She heads over to Lacey's location. "Nothing out of the ordinary. Anything interesting here?" she said very quietly.




Lacey closes the door to the room she was in behind her, she looks up at Ruby "Oh nothing in there, just a food pantry and a bathroom. Oh...and there was a dead guy too, maybe he used to live here. Want to go upstairs together?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Not waiting for Clover's approval, he takes her hand and starts off in the direction of the building.




Does this mean that you are heading to the house with Ruby and Lacey?


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded and allowed Koln to lead her. It was nice to let someone else take charge for a bit. She would never admit it, but sometimes it got overwhelming to know that so many people were counting on you. And even though she wasn't exactly sure Koln knew what he was doing, it was just comforting that he seemed so _sure_ of himself. And right now, there was enough carnage around her to make her forget that she should be questioning his mental ability and just let him lead.
She clasped his hand tightly and allowed herself to be pulled along, whispering, "Do you really think cultists did this? It seems a bit extreme. What would they hope to gain? And, more importantly, would four vampires have any trouble with them?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey closes the door to the room she was in behind her, she looks up at Ruby "Oh nothing in there, just a food pantry and a bathroom. Oh...and there was a dead guy too, maybe he used to live here. Want to go upstairs together?"



Ruby placed a hand to her mouth in horror. "A dead man.. how could anyone do this?" she said with a frown. Part of her wanted to inspect the body, but a sliver of what was left of her humanity held her steadfast in the other direction. She shook her head in disdain of the situation that was unraveling before them. She then looked at Lacey again. "Yes, let's go.."

Search check when upstairs
1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover nodded and allowed Koln to lead her. It was nice to let someone else take charge for a bit. She would never admit it, but sometimes it got overwhelming to know that so many people were counting on you. And even though she wasn't exactly sure Koln knew what he was doing, it was just comforting that he seemed so _sure_ of himself. And right now, there was enough carnage around her to make her forget that she should be questioning his mental ability and just let him lead.
> She clasped his hand tightly and allowed herself to be pulled along, whispering, "Do you really think cultists did this? It seems a bit extreme. What would they hope to gain? And, more importantly, would four vampires have any trouble with them?"




"I doubt all of them were human... something much more diabolical is at work. If it was just a bunch of crazy humans then I'd suggest we call the authorities, but I'm certain that the problem is of supernatural origin." As they come up to the building/house, Koln carefully looks over it, not wanting to get too close. Searching for any clues around the premises and keeping an eye out for Lacey and Ruby's footprints.

Search
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+2 → [7,8,2] = (17)

Also how big is this building and are there many windows? Lights on inside at all? etc


----------



## izillama

Search

1d20+11 → [7,11] = (18)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "I doubt all of them were human... something much more diabolical is at work. If it was just a bunch of crazy humans then I'd suggest we call the authorities, but I'm certain that the problem is of supernatural origin." As they come up to the building/house, Koln carefully looks over it, not wanting to get too close. Searching for any clues around the premises and keeping an eye out for Lacey and Ruby's footprints.
> 
> Search
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+2 → [7,8,2] = (17)
> 
> Also how big is this building and are there many windows? Lights on inside at all? etc






izillama said:


> Search
> 
> 1d20+11 → [7,11] = (18)




The building is a two story house that does have windows but there are absolutely no lights on at all. Every window is either concealed by curtains or completely black. With very little investigation it is obvious that Ruby and Lacey went in through the back door which has been kicked in.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby placed a hand to her mouth in horror. "A dead man.. how could anyone do this?" she said with a frown. Part of her wanted to inspect the body, but a sliver of what was left of her humanity held her steadfast in the other direction. She shook her head in disdain of the situation that was unraveling before them. She then looked at Lacey again. "Yes, let's go.."
> 
> Search check when upstairs
> 1d20+5 → [8,5] = (13)
> Roll Lookup




Lacey nods at Ruby and the two girls head up the stairs. Ruby doesn't notice anything when they reach the top floor but she gets the feeling that her and Lacey are not alone. The floor is a brown carpet that is almost as dirty as the kitchen floor was. It is too hard to pick out any footprints in all the dirt. There is a bathroom directly to the right with nothing out of the ordinary about it except that it looks like it hasn't been used in awhile. There is a closed door across the hallway and another to the right of that against the right wall (forgot to mark them on the map ).

updated map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey nods at Ruby and the two girls head up the stairs. Ruby doesn't notice anything when they reach the top floor but she gets the feeling that her and Lacey are not alone. The floor is a brown carpet that is almost as dirty as the kitchen floor was. It is too hard to pick out any footprints in all the dirt. There is a bathroom directly to the right with nothing out of the ordinary about it except that it looks like it hasn't been used in awhile. There is a closed door across the hallway and another to the right of that against the right wall (forgot to mark them on the map ).
> 
> updated map.



"I don't like this feeling, I think we are close, I can feel death.." Ruby mutters to Lacey.
She looks directly to her right to the closest door and puts her hand on the knob.
"Here goes nothing," she nervously says.

Search
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> "I don't like this feeling, I think we are close, I can feel death.." Ruby mutters to Lacey.
> She looks directly to her right to the closest door and puts her hand on the knob.
> "Here goes nothing," she nervously says.
> 
> Search
> 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
> Roll Lookup




The room that Ruby walks into is the master bedroom of the house. It is a fairly large room with a bathroom in the left corner. There are clothes strewn everywhere and the bed is a mess. Thick curtains across the window block almost all the light in the room. While searching the room Clover finds a broken safe in the closet but there is nothing inside. She also finds a few shotgun shells (4) in a drawer of the dresser that sits below a broken mirror against the wall.

Updated map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

'Ransacked again..' Ruby thought to herself. She looked over at Lacey. "I'll check this room out.." The room was dark, perhaps things are hidden beneath the darkness. Eyes of the Beast She walked around the room and afterwards made her way to the bathroom just in case.

Search
1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The building is a two story house that does have windows but there are absolutely no lights on at all. Every window is either concealed by curtains or completely black. With very little investigation it is obvious that Ruby and Lacey went in through the back door which has been kicked in.





Koln steps into the house first with his weapon drawn. As he does, he places his hand on the kicked-in door ((spirit's touch)) as he uses his heightened sense of eyesight to look around. Once he's sure it's clear he motions for Clover to follow him.


----------



## izillama

Clover and Koln found the way that Ruby and Lacey had taken into the house quite easily. Crouching close to the back door, Clover queried, "Do you really think it's a good idea for us to just barge in there after them? This is starting to seem like a dangerous situation. So it seems like it might be best to have less cooks invested in the kitchen, in this case, no?"
She waited, and when she saw an amused look light on Koln's face as he was (undoubtedly) imaging the four of them dressed up as cooks and running around a rather large kitchen filled with bloody delicacies, she hesitated, "Um... I mean, I know there's no convincing you Koln. Koln! Are you listening? I said, I mean there's really no convincing you, but it would seem to be the most prudent thing to wait it out and see if we could tell if Ruby and Lacey are in any kind of trouble, rather than barge in there and put all our chips on the table at once."
(Was that some image of a vampire poker game playing across his eyes?)
"I mean...! Oh heck. Let's just _go_." Grumpy and irritated, she strode confidently towards the back door and shoved it open.


----------



## izillama

Um... we'll just call it even, Mike.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> 'Ransacked again..' Ruby thought to herself. She looked over at Lacey. "I'll check this room out.." The room was dark, perhaps things are hidden beneath the darkness. Eyes of the Beast She walked around the room and afterwards made her way to the bathroom just in case.
> 
> Search
> 1d20+5 → [14,5] = (19)
> Roll Lookup




The bathroom is in no better shape than the bedroom. The floor is covered in dirt and dust while a bit of mold is starting to creep its way up the walls. There is a broken medicine cabinet above an old sink that has one of it's doors hanging open.

Ruby
[sblock]
While searching the bathroom you find a gold watch on the floor near the toilet and a bottle of pills in the medicine cabinet that says on the label 'Estrogen' and on the back there is a warning label that says 'Do Not Take If Male'.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln steps into the house first with his weapon drawn. As he does, he places his hand on the kicked-in door ((spirit's touch)) as he uses his heightened sense of eyesight to look around. Once he's sure it's clear he motions for Clover to follow him.






izillama said:


> Clover and Koln found the way that Ruby and Lacey had taken into the house quite easily. Crouching close to the back door, Clover queried, "Do you really think it's a good idea for us to just barge in there after them? This is starting to seem like a dangerous situation. So it seems like it might be best to have less cooks invested in the kitchen, in this case, no?"
> She waited, and when she saw an amused look light on Koln's face as he was (undoubtedly) imaging the four of them dressed up as cooks and running around a rather large kitchen filled with bloody delicacies, she hesitated, "Um... I mean, I know there's no convincing you Koln. Koln! Are you listening? I said, I mean there's really no convincing you, but it would seem to be the most prudent thing to wait it out and see if we could tell if Ruby and Lacey are in any kind of trouble, rather than barge in there and put all our chips on the table at once."
> (Was that some image of a vampire poker game playing across his eyes?)
> "I mean...! Oh heck. Let's just _go_." Grumpy and irritated, she strode confidently towards the back door and shoved it open.




Koln touches the door as Clover is talking to him seemingly spacing out.

Koln
[sblock]
You see an average looking family going in and out of the door. Eventually you get an image of the door in the middle of the night getting kicked by a person wearing some rather beat up dress shoes. You can't see the person who the foot belonged to. After that everything goes black.
[/sblock]

Clover moves past Koln and shoves the door open. The door breaks off its hinges and goes crashing to the floor making a loud noise and sending splinters of wood all over the kitchen.

Lacey runs into the bedroom where Ruby is and whispers loudly so she can hear "Ruby I think there's someone here! Quick! Hide under the bed!" Lacey dives under the queen sized bed in the bedroom.

Soon after the loud crashing sound of the door Clover and Koln hear a shuffling noise in a room to their left. Ruby and Lacey hear a shuffling noise as well in a room next door to the bedroom.

I've marked where the noise is coming from on the map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln touches the door as Clover is talking to him seemingly spacing out.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You see an average looking family going in and out of the door. Eventually you get an image of the door in the middle of the night getting kicked by a person wearing some rather beat up dress shoes. You can't see the person who the foot belonged to. After that everything goes black.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Clover moves past Koln and shoves the door open. The door breaks off its hinges and goes crashing to the floor making a loud noise and sending splinters of wood all over the kitchen.
> 
> Lacey runs into the bedroom where Ruby is and whispers loudly so she can hear "Ruby I think there's someone here! Quick! Hide under the bed!" Lacey dives under the queen sized bed in the bedroom.
> 
> Soon after the loud crashing sound of the door Clover and Koln hear a shuffling noise in a room to their left. Ruby and Lacey hear a shuffling noise as well in a room next door to the bedroom.
> 
> I've marked where the noise is coming from on the map.




Koln awakens from his trance with a shock as his ears pick up the shuffling noise coming from the room to their left. He quietly walks to the side of the door to that room, crouches low and listens with his weapon drawn.

Move Silently 
Roll Lookup
 1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)

Listen 
Roll Lookup
 1d20+4+8 → [11,4,8] = (23)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby tilts her head to the side in confusion upon seeing the Estrogen bottle.


> Lacey runs into the bedroom where Ruby is and whispers loudly so she can hear "Ruby I think there's someone here! Quick! Hide under the bed!" Lacey dives under the queen sized bed in the bedroom.



Ruby turns around and smirks, "nah, this is what we came for wasn't it? No time to be hiding, we have to end this now." She snatches the gold watch and puts it in her knitted satchel. She dips her head under the bed with her eyes glowing looking at Lacey. "Fine, I'll go alone then.."
She walks out the door and heads straight to the other upper room where the noises were heard.

Search
1d20+5 → [9,5] = (14)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Clover stared wide-eyed at the broken door, her arms held out in front of her suspended in mid-air, "Um... ah... _totally_ meant to do that! Um, Koln? Don't tell Lacey. I'd never hear the end of it. Kay?" 
She paused and quieted down as she suddenly heard the shuffling and was glad to see Koln already quietly creeping towards the noise. Her face dropped, 'Oh, ! Wonderful, the owners heard and are coming to investigate. Good going, Clover! You couldn't have done any worse if you had gone up to their bedroom window and banged on it asking if they were awake! _Geez_.'
Clenching her jaw, she snuck up next to Koln to place herself behind him (and his weapon). She pressed herself against the wall and waited with baited breath, eyes nervously on the door that she had broken, 'Really, I'm _that_ strong? Ruby and Koln, maybe. But _me_?'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln awakens from his trance with a shock as his ears pick up the shuffling noise coming from the room to their left. He quietly walks to the side of the door to that room, crouches low and listens with his weapon drawn.
> 
> Move Silently
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)
> 
> Listen
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4+8 → [11,4,8] = (23)




Koln
[sblock]
The noise sounds like someone walking slowly and clumsily towards the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> The noise sounds like someone walking slowly and clumsily towards the door.
> [/sblock]





Koln curses under his breath. If only Clover and the rest of them stayed behind, this would be easy - he could just cloak himself in shadows out of sight and get an idea who they're up against. However, since Clover's right here he doesn't have the luxury of stealth. Sure he'll go undetected, but she will be vulnerable. He looks at Clover and points to the corner to the right, ordering her to go there and remain quiet and out of the way. He crouches low, below a person's immediate eye-level, and holds his gun ready for the unfortunate villain that opens the door.


----------



## izillama

Clover noticed Koln's gesture and rolled her eyes at his "order." Then, she gave a little mock curtsy and backed up into the corner, gesturing back at him as though to say, "Have fun!" ^.^*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby tilts her head to the side in confusion upon seeing the Estrogen bottle.
> 
> Ruby turns around and smirks, "nah, this is what we came for wasn't it? No time to be hiding, we have to end this now." She snatches the gold watch and puts it in her knitted satchel. She dips her head under the bed with her eyes glowing looking at Lacey. "Fine, I'll go alone then.."
> She walks out the door and heads straight to the other upper room where the noises were heard.
> 
> Search
> 1d20+5 → [9,5] = (14)
> Roll Lookup




Lacey looks up at Ruby from under the bed and smiles at Ruby giving her the thumbs up "Good luck with that hon!"

Ruby goes over to the door of the other room which at this point is rattling as if something behind it is trying to get out. All of a suddenly the door bursts open and Ruby is greeted with a horrific sight. Something is walking towards her from the bedroom, it looks like the corpse of a woman with half her skin rotted away, the remains of a dress still hanging off her. She shambles towards Ruby with her arms outstretched.

Updated map.

Roll for initiative everyone!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Clover noticed Koln's gesture and rolled her eyes at his "order." Then, she gave a little mock curtsy and backed up into the corner, gesturing back at him as though to say, "Have fun!" ^.^*




The door to the left bursts open as a huge force strikes it sending it crashing to the floor in splinters. Koln and Clover see the walking corpse of a man standing in the doorway.

More initiative! And...and...another map!


----------



## izillama

O.O
"OMGWTF!?"

Initiative
1d20+2 → [7,2] = (9)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The door to the left bursts open as a huge force strikes it sending it crashing to the floor in splinters. Koln and Clover see the walking corpse of a man standing in the doorway.
> 
> More initiative! And...and...another map!




Koln's surprised to see the door suddenly break and splinter. "Get your weapon ready Clover, like with vampires try to go for the head, but a well-placed shot in the legs would be great too to slow them down. Just exhale, pull the trigger, and pray."

Koln prepares to do just that, exhaling through his mouth as he points the end up his gun up at the monster. "Rejoice. Yes your soul is in heaven....hopefully, but your body remains as an instrument of the Devil. But fear not,  this night the Lord shall further His domain over creation and your body shall return to Adam."

Koln's initiative
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's surprised to see the door suddenly break and splinter. "Get your weapon ready Clover, like with vampires try to go for the head, but a well-placed shot in the legs would be great too to slow them down. Just exhale, pull the trigger, and pray."
> 
> Koln prepares to do just that, exhaling through his mouth as he points the end up his gun up at the monster. "Rejoice. Yes your soul is in heaven....hopefully, but your body remains as an instrument of the Devil. But fear not,  this night the Lord shall further His domain over creation and your body shall return to Adam."
> 
> Koln's initiative
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2 → [9,2] = (11)




ZOMBIES!!!

Zombie 1 (the one fighting Ruby)
1d20-1 → [2,-1] = (1) 



Zombie 2 (the one fighting Koln)
1d20-1 → [9,-1] = (8)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Lacey's Initiative
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby's eyes grew like saucers as she saw this walking pile of flesh. "What in God's name are you pitiful creature??" she said with a gaping mouth as she backed away slowly.

Initiative
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

We have the order posted here on the OOC.

It's Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

"I will end your suffering.." Ruby quietly says as she swipes at her furiously.


Feral Claws
1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)
Roll Lookup

1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Seeing the corpse stagger its way through the door, Clover wasn't just a _little_ frazzled. After all, vampires were one thing... at least they still looked human! But this was something completely different. So, she did the only thing she could do:
Stumbling back further into the corner, she began to fumble around in her pocketbook for her gun as she screeched at Koln, "Eeeeek! Kill it! _Kill it_!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> "I will end your suffering.." Ruby quietly says as she swipes at her furiously.
> 
> 
> Feral Claws
> 1d20+3 → [13,3] = (16)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> 1d8+3 → [5,3] = (8)
> Roll Lookup




You guys need to check your sheets. Ruby gets a +12 to attack with claws.

Ruby swipes at the zombie and rends some of her flesh. The attack doesn't seem to faze the zombie though and she continues towards Ruby muttering "Braaaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnnnns".

The Zombie takes 3 damage (5 absorbed).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby swipes at the zombie and rends some of her flesh. The attack doesn't seem to faze the zombie though and she continues towards Ruby muttering "Braaaaaaiiiiiiiiinnnnnns".
> 
> The Zombie takes 3 damage (5 absorbed).




Lacey crawls out from under the bed to see what all the noise is outside of the room. She sees the zombie and says "I should have stayed under the bed!" She draws out 2 pistols from what looks like under her skirt and fires at the zombie. 

Lacey's Attack
1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)
1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)

One shot hits the zombie in the chest.

Damage
2d6+1 → [6,2,1] = (9) 




The zombie takes 4 damage (5 absorbed).

Lacey scoffs and says "I should have known, these dead things need to be hit in the head. Why don't you be a doll and hit it with that table over there?" Lacey motions towards a broken down table leaning against the wall in the hallway.

updated map.

It's Koln's turn. And yes, Clover and Koln did hear the gunshots go off upstairs.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Seeing the corpse stagger its way through the door, Clover wasn't just a _little_ frazzled. After all, vampires were one thing... at least they still looked human! But this was something completely different. So, she did the only thing she could do:
> Stumbling back further into the corner, she began to fumble around in her pocketbook for her gun as she screeched at Koln, "Eeeeek! Kill it! _Kill it_!"




Koln pulls the trigger from his automatic firegun, spraying a short burst up at the zombie.

"...Come get some."

Attack (Burst Fire)
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8-4 → [18,8,-4] = (22) 


Damage (+2 dice of damage)
Roll Lookup
 1d6+1, 1d6+1 → ([1, 1], [6, 1]) 



Hearing gunshots upstairs Koln hurries to his feet, "We need to make this fast Clover, Ruby is in danger."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln pulls the trigger from his automatic firegun, spraying a short burst up at the zombie.
> 
> "...Come get some."
> 
> Attack (Burst Fire)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8-4 → [18,8,-4] = (22)
> 
> Damage (+2 dice of damage)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d6+1, 1d6+1 → ([1, 1], [6, 1])
> 
> Hearing gunshots upstairs Koln hurries to his feet, "We need to make this fast Clover, Ruby is in danger."




If this is a burst then you end up firing 5 bullets and rolling 6d6.  Just so you know, I made a mistake in damage and the gun does 2d6 damage per bullet. And don't forget the 1d6 fire damage at the end.

Burst Damage
 6d6 → [4,4,1,3,2,3] = (17)

Fire Damage
1d6 → [4] = (4)

The zombie takes 12 damage from the burst (5 absorbed) and 4 (fire) damage for a total of 16.

The zombie stumbles back as the bullets punch large searing holes through it. It is still standing however.

Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

'OMG it's so GROSS...'
After Koln's shooting, Clover took up a square stance and held her pistol in both hands and aimed in the zombie's direction. Hoping to send ugly back to the grave ASAP, she yelled out, "Eat lead!" Then she pulled the trigger.

Shooting the gun!
1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18) 


Damage!
2d4 → [2,1] = (3)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> 'OMG it's so GROSS...'
> After Koln's shooting, Clover took up a square stance and held her pistol in both hands and aimed in the zombie's direction. Hoping to send ugly back to the grave ASAP, she yelled out, "Eat lead!" Then she pulled the trigger.
> 
> Shooting the gun!
> 1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
> 
> Damage!
> 2d4 → [2,1] = (3)




The zombie takes no damage from Clover's bullet as it passes right through him.

Zombie 1 takes a swing at Ruby with one of her arms.

Zombie Attack
1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)

The zombie's arm slams down onto Ruby bruising her.

Damage
1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)

Ruby takes 9 damage (bashing).





Zombie 2 reaches out at Koln and tries to grab him.

Zombie Grapple
1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)

Looks like he'll probably fail miserably. Koln has to make an opposing grapple and beat a 9. After that it's Ruby's turn again.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Zombie 1 takes a swing at Ruby with one of her arms.
> 
> Zombie Attack
> 1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)
> 
> The zombie's arm slams down onto Ruby bruising her.




56hp-9=47hp left

Ruby stumbles a bit backwards as she winces from the zombie's hit. "You pack a punch don't you," she grumbles.
She looks back at the table to her left. "Fine you wanna play rough, this will teach ya."
It seems that hit has lowered her sympathy for the creature just a bit. She picks the table, raises it high over her head and hurles it at her.
Throwing the table
1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The zombie takes no damage from Clover's bullet as it passes right through him.
> 
> Zombie 1 takes a swing at Ruby with one of her arms.
> 
> Zombie Attack
> 1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)
> 
> The zombie's arm slams down onto Ruby bruising her.
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)
> 
> Ruby takes 9 damage (bashing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie 2 reaches out at Koln and tries to grab him.
> 
> Zombie Grapple
> 1d20+6 → [3,6] = (9)
> 
> Looks like he'll probably fail miserably. Koln has to make an opposing grapple and beat a 9. After that it's Ruby's turn again.





Grapple!
Roll Lookup
 1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)

Koln takes a step backward from the shambling uncoordinated moving mass of putrid undying flesh. He stops and turns to Clover, trying to stop himself from laughing, "Did he just try to hug me?"


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled uncertainly. Surely, making light of this situation was better than fearing it. And if Koln could continue to crack jokes at a time like this, than surely he had some feeling that they would ultimately win out. She stifled a laugh, "Hehe, maybe. Too bad he doesn't know you're not a very huggy person. Maybe you should try a handshake instead? Just keep him occupied for a moment, Koln. I want to give him a _present_."
She grinned as she waited for Koln to hold the zombie steady and began to unfurl her whip from around her waist.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover smiled uncertainly. Surely, making light of this situation was better than fearing it. And if Koln could continue to crack jokes at a time like this, than surely he had some feeling that they would ultimately win out. She stifled a laugh, "Hehe, maybe. Too bad he doesn't know you're not a very huggy person. Maybe you should try a handshake instead? Just keep him occupied for a moment, Koln. I want to give him a _present_."
> She grinned as she waited for Koln to hold the zombie steady and began to unfurl her whip from around her waist.




For a moment fright grips Koln's face, but he relaxes as he realizes the whip isn't meant for him... he hopes. 

"Ah, well I do always enjoy meeting new people, but handshaking a zombie is not very smart. You're just gonna have to rely on careful aim...as will I." Koln turns to the zombie again, his firegun ready as Clover prepares herself to go 'Simon Belmont' on it.


----------



## izillama

OOC: Seeing the fear come across Koln's face, Clover giggles, "Oh come on, silly! I'm not going to _whip_ you. That's what _Ruby_'s for!" ^.^

Back in character, yet still out of game: So, just to clarify, we're still waiting for the grapple to take affect, right?


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> OOC: Seeing the fear come across Koln's face, Clover giggles, "Oh come on, silly! I'm not going to _whip_ you. That's what _Ruby_'s for!" ^.^
> 
> Back in character, yet still out of game: So, just to clarify, we're still waiting for the grapple to take affect, right?




Koln blinks, looking up at... God only knows what, "Er.. that's funny. I think I'm hearing disembodied voices...Ruby... whip...? Er I don't know how I feel about that... huh?" He shrugs, and returns to normal. 

I think we're waiting for Lacey's turn. Then it'll be my turn. It is pretty much granted that the zombie failed to grapple the Koln. After that, we will see Ruby's attack take affect (i think), then Lacey's turn, then mine. In the meantime our characters are stuck in limbo, and I will be out for the remainder of the afternoon.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> 56hp-9=47hp left
> 
> Ruby stumbles a bit backwards as she winces from the zombie's hit. "You pack a punch don't you," she grumbles.
> She looks back at the table to her left. "Fine you wanna play rough, this will teach ya."
> It seems that hit has lowered her sympathy for the creature just a bit. She picks the table, raises it high over her head and hurles it at her.
> Throwing the table
> 1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
> Roll Lookup




Looks like I'm holding things up. Let's move this round along.

Ruby throws the table and it smashes as it collides with the zombie, knocking her back 5 feet.

Table Damage
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)

The zombie takes 9 damage.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Grapple!
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)
> 
> Koln takes a step backward from the shambling uncoordinated moving mass of putrid undying flesh. He stops and turns to Clover, trying to stop himself from laughing, "Did he just try to hug me?"





The zombie fails to grab Koln and instead awkwardly grabs at the air like he is trying to give Koln a hug from the bottom of his rotting heart. He fails so miserably at it that he almost looks confused when he realizes that his hands are empty.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> 56hp-9=47hp left
> 
> Ruby stumbles a bit backwards as she winces from the zombie's hit. "You pack a punch don't you," she grumbles.
> She looks back at the table to her left. "Fine you wanna play rough, this will teach ya."
> It seems that hit has lowered her sympathy for the creature just a bit. She picks the table, raises it high over her head and hurles it at her.
> Throwing the table
> 1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)
> Roll Lookup




Lacey claps her hands and jumps up and down "That a girl! See? Zombies don't like tables at all!"

She then drops her guns on the ground and walks over to where some of the pieces of the broken table are lying in front of the doorway. She bends down and picks up one of the legs of the table and holds it in front of her like a bat.

Koln's turn. Here's the updated map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey claps her hands and jumps up and down "That a girl! See? Zombies don't like tables at all!"
> 
> She then drops her guns on the ground and walks over to where some of the pieces of the broken table are lying in front of the doorway. She bends down and picks up one of the legs of the table and holds it in front of her like a bat.
> 
> Koln's turn. Here's the updated map.




According the MC handbook, the firegun gets +1 to its damage and attack rolls. So 1d20+8+1 and 2d6+1 it is. I thought pistols only did 2d4 damage, but alright, I'll take 2d6 ^^


Koln moves right and then forward a few feet so he isn't pointing the gun in Clover's direction. ((Which is where I wanted him in the first place, so Koln is facing the doorway the Zombie is coming from.))He then fires.


Attack
 1d20+8+1 → [15,8,1] = (24) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2411148/

Damage
 2d6+1 → [6,3,1] = (10)
Roll Lookup

Fire damage
Roll Lookup
 1d6 → [4] = (4)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> According the MC handbook, the firegun gets +1 to its damage and attack rolls. So 1d20+8+1 and 2d6+1 it is. I thought pistols only did 2d4 damage, but alright, I'll take 2d6 ^^
> 
> Koln moves right and then forward a few feet so he isn't pointing the gun in Clover's direction. ((Which is where I wanted him in the first place, so Koln is facing the doorway the Zombie is coming from.))He then fires.
> 
> Attack
> 1d20+8+1 → [15,8,1] = (24)
> 
> Damage
> 2d6+1 → [6,3,1] = (10)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Fire damage
> Roll Lookup
> 1d6 → [4] = (4)




The firegun is considered an automatic pistol. I'm moving you on the map even though the zombie should get an attack of opportunity because your saying I should have put you there.

The zombie takes 5 damage (piercing) and 4 damage (fire) (5 absorbed).

The zombie crumples to a ground in a heap motionless.

updated map. Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

Clover paused with her whip held high above her head as ugly crashed to an unmoving heap at her feet. She found herself and Koln staring at it for a moment, not speaking. 
"Um..."
She hesitantly shuffled forward, then leaned down and timidly tapped the butt end of the whip against the zombie's head, "Poke? Poke? Um... I think it's dead. Good job, Koln. Good teamwork, there. Hehe." ^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover paused with her whip held high above her head as ugly crashed to an unmoving heap at her feet. She found herself and Koln staring at it for a moment, not speaking.
> "Um..."
> She hesitantly shuffled forward, then leaned down and timidly tapped the butt end of the whip against the zombie's head, "Poke? Poke? Um... I think it's dead. Good job, Koln. Good teamwork, there. Hehe." ^.^*




"We need to get to Ruby and Lacey. But first... Er you might want to look away." With that, Koln raises his boot over the motionless zombie's head, ready to curb-stomp it straight to Hell. which will be on my next turn, provided it stays like this


----------



## izillama

Seeing Koln raise his boot, Clover whipped her face away and squeezed her eyes shut, covering her face with her hands. She waited for the godawful sound and laughed meekly, "Yeah, hopefully Ruby and Lacey are facing something more pleasant than we are. Hey, did I ever mention my strong revulsion for gore? Yeah, don't tell Lacey that one, either. Okay? Oh, just get it over with already!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> "We need to get to Ruby and Lacey. But first... Er you might want to look away." With that, Koln raises his boot over the motionless zombie's head, ready to curb-stomp it straight to Hell. which will be on my next turn, provided it stays like this




We are still in combat so the order stays the same. You can do that but that would be your attack action and you wouldn't be able to move more than 30 feet. Just letting you know.

The zombie upstairs takes a step in and swings at Lacey.

Zombie 2 Attack
1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22) 


The zombie smacks Lacey with its stiff arm.

Zombie Damage
1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)

Lacey takes 9 damage (bashing).

It's ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> We are still in combat so the order stays the same. You can do that but that would be your attack action and you wouldn't be able to move more than 30 feet. Just letting you know.
> 
> The zombie upstairs takes a step in and swings at Lacey.
> 
> Zombie 2 Attack
> 1d20+5 → [17,5] = (22)
> 
> 
> The zombie smacks Lacey with its stiff arm.
> 
> Zombie Damage
> 1d6+3 → [6,3] = (9)
> 
> Lacey takes 9 damage (bashing).
> 
> It's ruby's turn.



After Lacey gets hit with a swing from the digusting female zombie, Ruby rushes to her side and swipes in retaliation. "Stay away!"

Feral Claws
Roll Lookup
1d20+12 → [17,12] = (29)

Roll Lookup
1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> After Lacey gets hit with a swing from the digusting female zombie, Ruby rushes to her side and swipes in retaliation. "Stay away!"
> 
> Feral Claws
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+12 → [17,12] = (29)
> 
> Roll Lookup
> 1d8+3 → [8,3] = (11)




Ruby hits the zombie for 6 damage (5 absorbed).
 
Lacey looks at Ruby and smiles "My hero." Looking back at the zombie she raises the table leg and yells "Batter up!" swinging it like a baseball bat at the zombie's head.

Lacey Attack
1d20+8 → [20,8] = (28)
1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10) 


Critical Hit! 
The effect is "MY TEEF!": Normal damage plus 1 Con damage. Target loses bite attacks.

Damage
1d6+2 → [2,2] = (4) 


Lacey swings the table leg at the zombie and strikes her hard right in da face knocking out her teeth and spattering some blackish red blood all over the wall. Needless to say, the zombie falls to the ground dead.....for good.

updated map. So now we are out of combat and Koln is free to smash the zombie's head to pieces.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln lowers the boot, finishing off the zombie in a rather gory fashion, "Just like they showed us in school. Now Clover we must hurry, Ruby is in danger!" He runs in the direction he is hearing the racket, quickly looking over his shoulder to see if Clover's following.


----------



## izillama

Clover jumps well clear of the zombie ick and follows Koln, looking a bit green in the face.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Lacey swings the table leg at the zombie and strikes her hard right in da face knocking out her teeth and spattering some blackish red blood all over the wall. Needless to say, the zombie falls to the ground dead.....for good.



 Ruby winces a little while watching teeth and red matter fly all over the place. "Good thing I was desensitized a little when my papa killed chickens, that was an excellent swing," she said with a little smile. Her curiosity got the better of her as she slowly walks over towards the even more lifeless body. "I've never seen anything like this in my life." Clenching her eyes shut she raises her feral claws over her head and decapitates the head in a scissor-like fashion. "God carry her soul.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby winces a little while watching teeth and red matter fly all over the place. "Good thing I was desensitized a little when my papa killed chickens, that was an excellent swing," she said with a little smile. Her curiosity got the better of her as she slowly walks over towards the even more lifeless body. "I've never seen anything like this in my life." Clenching her eyes shut she raises her feral claws over her head and decapitates the head in a scissor-like fashion. "God carry her soul.."




Lacey chuckles "Well, did I ever tell you about how I played for the Yankees?" Watching Ruby decapitate the zombie Lacey says "You know, it's not going to run around all confused like a chicken just because you cut it's head off. Zombies are almost like our cousins except they can't think for themselves. They simply follow the orders of their master or just wander around looking for brains. Either way, there must be a zombie maker somewhere near here."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey chuckles "Well, did I ever tell you about how I played for the Yankees?" Watching Ruby decapitate the zombie Lacey says "You know, it's not going to run around all confused like a chicken just because you cut it's head off. Zombies are almost like our cousins except they can't think for themselves. They simply follow the orders of their master or just wander around looking for brains. Either way, there must be a zombie maker somewhere near here."



"Maybe we should check out that last room," Ruby concluded as she made her way inside the room that the zombie bursted out of.

Search
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln lowers the boot, finishing off the zombie in a rather gory fashion, "Just like they showed us in school. Now Clover we must hurry, Ruby is in danger!" He runs in the direction he is hearing the racket, quickly looking over his shoulder to see if Clover's following.




Koln and Clover continue in the direction of the earlier gunshots. ((Are we there yet?))


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Maybe we should check out that last room," Ruby concluded as she made her way inside the room that the zombie bursted out of.
> 
> Search
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
> Roll Lookup




There is nothing very interesting in this room. It is a typical bedroom, it looks like it might have been a guest room when the house was functional. Now all that remains is battered furniture and shreds of clothes. What remains of the bed in the room is covered in dry blood. There is some money in a drawer next to the bed along with a few other useless objects like a rusty nailclipper and nail file.

Ruby finds $20 in the bedroom.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln and Clover continue in the direction of the earlier gunshots. ((Are we there yet?))




Clover and Ruby arrive upstairs to find Lacey picking her guns off the ground next to the lifeless body of the other zombie. They can hear Ruby rustling around in the bedroom.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover and Ruby arrive upstairs to find Lacey picking her guns off the ground next to the lifeless body of the other zombie. They can hear Ruby rustling around in the bedroom.




Koln rolls into the room with gun drawn, and is surprised to find that the zombie is already finished. He blinks confusedly, expecting to find a gun-toting villain. "Hm that's funny, I heard small arms fire..."
As he stands his boot touches a bullet casing, and he looks down to notice a pattern of them on the floor. "Hm... someone was dual wielding sidearms... now who?" Koln thinks for a moment, putting away his own weapon and drawing out his two hands in the shape of guns. 

"Was it the zombie? Judging from the holes in her she was a terrible shot unless... Ah I got it! Lacey, you're the gunman-err gunwoman I was so worried about? I should have guessed!" Koln chuckles, only now realizing she's holding both pistols "Er...Wait, how...? Where were you keeping those...? Oh, uhm nevermind, it's best if I remain ignorant. Anyway, nice job on the decapitation," Koln says with admiration as he looks down at the zombie's severed head,  "Very cleanly done... using only bare hands? Hmm.. no, this was your doing, wasn't it Ruby?" Koln calls to her from the other room. "Excellent, they taught you 'Basic Undead Combatics' in school too? Maybe the Amish aren't as lost as I thought." He says with a smirk before kneeling over the corpse of the... er corpse. He blesses himself before searching the body. "Never believe that saying 'Dead men tell no tales.' Actually, in my experience, sometimes the dead talk too much." 

Search check (looking for a wallet/ID/cell phone/suspicious markings on body i.e. evidence of earlier wounds or tattoos)
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2+8 → [2,2,8] = (12)
Ok, with that roll I will be content with a name scribbled on the back of it's shorts

"Hmm... upon close inspection so far.. I can be certain that in life she was known as... 'Fruit of the Loom'..."

((And does Spirit's Touch tell Koln anything as he searches the zombie?))


----------



## izillama

"Uh... Koln? I don't think that's her name. Now let's see here..." Swallowing her disgust for the morbid creature, Clover crouched down to do some searching of her own.

(Following Koln's example and searching for clues!)
Search (I love my search mod ^.^)
1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Very cleanly done... using only bare hands? Hmm.. no, this was your doing, wasn't it Ruby?" Koln calls to her from the other room. "Excellent, they taught you 'Basic Undead Combatics' in school too? Maybe the Amish aren't as lost as I thought." He says with a smirk before kneeling over the corpse of the... er corpse. He blesses himself before searching the body. "Never believe that saying 'Dead men tell no tales.' Actually, in my experience, sometimes the dead talk too much."




Ruby pockets the $20 and leaves the room to greet Clover and Koln. "Hey guys! Wow did you miss the fight with this creature. Never in my life have I been taken back by such a thing."
She leans against the wall while trying to sort things out. "According to Lacey there's someone nearby who is raising the dead to do his or her bidding," she said deep in thought. She takes the newly found pocket watch from her satchel and opens it up to see what's inside out of curiosity.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln rolls into the room with gun drawn, and is surprised to find that the zombie is already finished. He blinks confusedly, expecting to find a gun-toting villain. "Hm that's funny, I heard small arms fire..."
> As he stands his boot touches a bullet casing, and he looks down to notice a pattern of them on the floor. "Hm... someone was dual wielding sidearms... now who?" Koln thinks for a moment, putting away his own weapon and drawing out his two hands in the shape of guns.
> 
> "Was it the zombie? Judging from the holes in her she was a terrible shot unless... Ah I got it! Lacey, you're the gunman-err gunwoman I was so worried about? I should have guessed!" Koln chuckles, only now realizing she's holding both pistols "Er...Wait, how...? Where were you keeping those...? Oh, uhm nevermind, it's best if I remain ignorant. Anyway, nice job on the decapitation," Koln says with admiration as he looks down at the zombie's severed head,  "Very cleanly done... using only bare hands? Hmm.. no, this was your doing, wasn't it Ruby?" Koln calls to her from the other room. "Excellent, they taught you 'Basic Undead Combatics' in school too? Maybe the Amish aren't as lost as I thought." He says with a smirk before kneeling over the corpse of the... er corpse. He blesses himself before searching the body. "Never believe that saying 'Dead men tell no tales.' Actually, in my experience, sometimes the dead talk too much."
> 
> Search check (looking for a wallet/ID/cell phone/suspicious markings on body i.e. evidence of earlier wounds or tattoos)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+2+8 → [2,2,8] = (12)
> Ok, with that roll I will be content with a name scribbled on the back of it's shorts
> 
> "Hmm... upon close inspection so far.. I can be certain that in life she was known as... 'Fruit of the Loom'..."
> 
> ((And does Spirit's Touch tell Koln anything as he searches the zombie?))






izillama said:


> "Uh... Koln? I don't think that's her name. Now let's see here..." Swallowing her disgust for the morbid creature, Clover crouched down to do some searching of her own.
> 
> (Following Koln's example and searching for clues!)
> Search (I love my search mod ^.^)
> 1d20+11 → [10,11] = (21)




Spirit Touch doesn't work on the zombie. It only works on objects.

Lacey grins at Koln. "I keep my guns very close to me" she says lifting up her skirt revealing two holsters for pistols strapped to her legs."

Koln
[sblock]
You hear Socrates say from inside your pocket "See look! I told you they were blue!"
[/sblock]

Nobody finds anything. The zombie is too destroyed to distinguish and the wounds on her could be from from her orginal death or the fight she was just involved in. It looks like whoever was in the house beforehand did a good job ransacking the place and taking anything of real value and nothing is found by searching the zombie's body.


----------



## izillama

>.<***** "Have some DECENCY you CRAZY WOMAN!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Spirit Touch doesn't work on the zombie. It only works on objects.
> 
> Lacey grins at Koln. "I keep my guns very close to me" she says lifting up her skirt revealing two holsters for pistols strapped to her legs."
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You hear Socrates say from inside your pocket "See look! I told you they were blue!"
> [/sblock]
> 
> Nobody finds anything. The zombie is too destroyed to distinguish and the wounds on her could be from from her orginal death or the fight she was just involved in. It looks like whoever was in the house beforehand did a good job ransacking the place and taking anything of real value and nothing is found by searching the zombie's body.




Koln puts up his hands and averts his eyes, exclaiming "Gah! I am a man of God! Put your skirt back down! Yes yes, I know Socrates, you were right, it's blue. But still! You don't see me pulling down my pants so I can  show off my boomstick! Yes it is ordinarily in my pants, but I left it in the truck anyway. Only so many shells left and it'd make too much noise... little did I know I'd be fighting zombies." He sighs and stands up. 
I was hoping Spirit's Touch would at least help since he was touching the zombie's clothes.

"Raising the dead like this is a capital sin. Divine retribution shall come... some other time! It has to be nearly daylight by now."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln puts up his hands and averts his eyes, exclaiming "Gah! I am a man of God! Put your skirt back down! Yes yes, I know Socrates, you were right, it's blue. But still! You don't see me pulling down my pants so I can  show off my boomstick! Yes it is ordinarily in my pants, but I left it in the truck anyway. Only so many shells left and it'd make too much noise... little did I know I'd be fighting zombies." He sighs and stands up.
> I was hoping Spirit's Touch would at least help since he was touching the zombie's clothes.
> 
> "Raising the dead like this is a capital sin. Divine retribution shall come... some other time! It has to be nearly daylight by now."




Lacey sulks after putting the two pistols away "Nobody likes my guns?"

"Raising the dead like this is a capital sin. Divine retribution shall come... some other time! It has to be nearly daylight by now."

Lacey takes her phone out of her bag and looks at the time "It's almost 3AM, we still have some time. There's one other building here where someone evil could be hiding. Let's take a look-see and if we find nothing then we go home, kay?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Lacey takes her phone out of her bag and looks at the time "It's almost 3AM, we still have some time. There's one other building here where someone evil could be hiding. Let's take a look-see and if we find nothing then we go home, kay?"



Ruby closes the pocket watch and looks at everyone else in complacency "I guess the night is still somewhat young. You think we can make it?"
Was there any photos or anything of interest in the pocket watch?


----------



## izillama

Clover sulked (almost childishly) as she responded to Ruby and Lacey, "Well, no one listens to _me_ when I say that we should go home. So sure: Let's just keep traipsing _blindly_ through this never-ending hell of a night. Clearly, I'm out of my _mind_ for wanting to head back to the safety of the university while we still have all our limbs in-tact. But hey: I'm just the highly educated and _sane_ one in the group. Let's not listen to _me_." She crossed her arms in aggravation, noticing that no one had really bothered to pay her any heed. But hey: They _never_ did!


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover sulked (almost childishly) as she responded to Ruby and Lacey, "Well, no one listens to _me_ when I say that we should go home. So sure: Let's just keep traipsing _blindly_ through this never-ending hell of a night. Clearly, I'm out of my _mind_ for wanting to head back to the safety of the university while we still have all our limbs in-tact. But hey: I'm just the highly educated and _sane_ one in the group. Let's not listen to _me_." She crossed her arms in aggravation, noticing that no one had really bothered to pay her any heed. But hey: They _never_ did!




"H-hey! I'm highly educated and s-er oh... I see what you did there... Well that still doesn't change the fact that we are coming dangerously close to dawn. I agree with Clover, we are vampires, we have an ETERNITY to figure this out, so why rush? Seriously, it isn't worth digging any deeper tonight, for we'd only be digging our graves to Hell. It is 3 in the morning, and at this hour the Devil is strongest. It is foolish to wander any more into his clutches." With that Koln crosses his arms and stands next to Clover. 
"Socrates agrees, and so does my friend, Mr. LeSaint.... I saved his life you know."

*Koln's crazy mind*:
[sblock] The 7ft tall dark robed figure stands next to Koln with his arms crossed. He peers at Lacey and Ruby through the gaze of his bird-like Pulcinella mask.[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> "H-hey! I'm highly educated and s-er oh... I see what you did there... Well that still doesn't change the fact that we are coming dangerously close to dawn. I agree with Clover, we are vampires, we have an ETERNITY to figure this out, so why rush? Seriously, it isn't worth digging any deeper tonight, for we'd only be digging our graves to Hell. It is 3 in the morning, and at this hour the Devil is strongest. It is foolish to wander any more into his clutches." With that Koln crosses his arms and stands next to Clover.
> "Socrates agrees, and so does my friend, Mr. LeSaint.... I saved his life you know."
> 
> *Koln's crazy mind*:
> [sblock] The 7ft tall dark robed figure stands next to Koln with his arms crossed. He peers at Lacey and Ruby through the gaze of his bird-like Pulcinella mask.[/sblock]




Ruby
[sblock]
I forgot all about this so here is what you find inside the watch. It wa originally a wrist watch but we can call it a pocket watch.

There is a photo of a middle aged man and woman standing next to each other smiling in front of what you can assume is the farm you are at now in a much happier state.
[/sblock]

Lacey sighs and says "I know that little bastard is here, I can feel it. However, if everyone wants to go back then I can't stop you."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> I forgot all about this so here is what you find inside the watch. It wa originally a wrist watch but we can call it a pocket watch.
> 
> There is a photo of a middle aged man and woman standing next to each other smiling in front of what you can assume is the farm you are at now in a much happier state.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Lacey sighs and says "I know that little bastard is here, I can feel it. However, if everyone wants to go back then I can't stop you."



Ruby tears up after closing the watch and nods her head. "I'm sorry everyone, but that bastard has to pay for what he/she has done to this couple. I'll stay behind and fight if need be.."


----------



## izillama

Clover held herself back from firing back at Ruby for wanting to stay behind. She bit her tongue, 'No, if I argue with Ruby, I'll just lose Koln. And I've already got _him_ on my side...'
She smiled--fake, but convincingly friendly--, "Oh, that's so kind of you, Ruby. Isn't that _kind, Koln_?"
She turned to Koln, emphasizing her last words as she gestured to Ruby in a clear, "Do something! Hint hint!" manner.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby tears up after closing the watch and nods her head. "I'm sorry everyone, but that bastard has to pay for what he/she has done to this couple. I'll stay behind and fight if need be.."




Lacey stands next to Ruby and crosses her arms in front of her chest nodding. "I'm with her!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey stands next to Ruby and crosses her arms in front of her chest nodding. "I'm with her!"




[sblock] Monsieur LeSaint walks over next to Ruby and Lacey, crossing his arms.[/sblock]

"Traitor!" Koln's outburst seems directed at Lacey or Ruby, it is uncertain. But he promptly goes silent, staring at nothing.

[sblock] The wall behind Ruby opens up, like a door, and a familiar figure wearing a priest's collar with battle dress uniform steps out from it. A spotlight, seemingly from the heavens, focuses on him as canned applause plays. The hunter puts an arm around Ruby and looks  up from under his hat at Koln with a cocky smirk. Koln immediately goes to his firegun but finds it missing, to canned laughter. 

"Looking for this?" The hunter taunts, holding the firegun which oozes blood from his barrel onto the floor in a thick scarlet puddle. "I too vote you should stay. Hahaha! Yes, stay.." He takes out a pair of sunglasses and puts them on, "And watch the clouds part and God's Light shine ALL OVER ALL OF HIS CREATION!"

Koln curses under his breath and is about to rush at the hunter, but in an instant he's gone, and only Lacey, Ruby, and Monsieur LeSaint (whom the others still can't see... well maybe Lacey, I don't know) stand before him."
[/sblock]

"Ah... a word with you..." Koln walks over to Lacey, seemingly to approach her, but stops about a foot away, turns, and walks to the corner of the room, babbling in some odd mixture of sounds. A few French words here and there can be picked out.

"Avez-vous perdu la raison ? Je ne me fie pas à elle depuis une seconde et, ni si vous! Pourquoi... Ils sont toute la vermine, vous le savez!.... Non pas, qui est différent.... Bien pour les démarreurs, les corbeaux ne boivent pas de sang. Oh c'est injuste... Oui, je sais qu'elle restera peu importe que, vous avez raison... Socrates m'approuve même... No. .. peut-être... L'amende parfaite, vous les deux la victoire... Je le déteste bien que, pourquoi ils ne m'écoutent pas jamais ? Si chacun a fait que j'ai planifié nous aurions des réponses... Je sais le droit ?! Haha! Vraiment bien ils ne sont pas ... absolument désespéré il est décidé."

Translation
[sblock] "Have you gone insane? I don't trust her for a second and neither should you! Why... They are all vermin, you know this! ....No no, that is different.... Well for starters, crows do not drink blood. Oh that is unfair... Yes, I know she will stay no matter what, you are right... Socrates even agrees with me... No... maybe... Fine fine, you both win...I hate this though, why don't they ever listen to me? If everyone did what I planned we would have answers... I know right?! Haha! Yeah well they are not absolutely hopeless... it is decided." [/sblock]

Koln sighs and stands next to Ruby, sliding more rounds into the magazine to his firegun. "One hour... no more. If we die, I will not be, as they say, the happy camper as Behelzebub feasts on my intestines." He shoots Lacey an angry glare then looks back at Clover as if to say 'I'm sorry!'


----------



## izillama

After Koln's outburst (which you can assume Clover should have been able to understand intermittent words from), Clover was expecting Koln to turn to Ruby and try to pull her back. But when he turned and stated that he would give them one more hour, her face visibly dropped a degree in confidence, then immediately contorted (ever-so-briefly) into _the_ image of wrath and venom. 
Her voice was low and menacing, clearly aimed at Koln, and her tirade began calculated and paced and slowly escalated into a spitting screech, "Le _traitre_ et _l'idiot_. _Bien_. J'ai manqué le soleil. J'attends avec impatience voir il encore. Et j'attends avec impatience dire le grand juge, avant que nous sommes ayons lancés dans les intestins d'ENFER, comment vous êtes permis vous être trompé par une machinations, une prostituée, un VAMPIRE!" 
At her last words, she threw daggers at Lacey (the death glare!), then huffed for effect and finally composed herself, putting her hands on her hips and clearly looking hurt. Her mouth was a tight line of anger and she fixed her gaze on the floor and waited for someone to dare to make the first move out of the room. 

[sblock=Following Mike's good example with a translation]
"_Traitor_ and _fool_. _Fine_. I've missed the sun. I look forward to seeing it again. And I look forward to telling the great judge, before we're thrown into the bowels of HELL, how you allowed yourself to be fooled by a scheming, harlot, VAMPIRE!"[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> After Koln's outburst (which you can assume Clover should have been able to understand intermittent words from), Clover was expecting Koln to turn to Ruby and try to pull her back. But when he turned and stated that he would give them one more hour, her face visibly dropped a degree in confidence, then immediately contorted (ever-so-briefly) into _the_ image of wrath and venom.
> Her voice was low and menacing, clearly aimed at Koln, and her tirade began calculated and paced and slowly escalated into a spitting screech, "Le _traitre_ et _l'idiot_. _Bien_. J'ai manqué le soleil. J'attends avec impatience voir il encore. Et j'attends avec impatience dire le grand juge, avant que nous sommes ayons lancés dans les intestins d'ENFER, comment vous êtes permis vous être trompé par une machinations, une prostituée, un VAMPIRE!"
> At her last words, she threw daggers at Lacey (the death glare!), then huffed for effect and finally composed herself, putting her hands on her hips and clearly looking hurt. Her mouth was a tight line of anger and she fixed her gaze on the floor and waited for someone to dare to make the first move out of the room.
> 
> [sblock=Following Mike's good example with a translation]
> "_Traitor_ and _fool_. _Fine_. I've missed the sun. I look forward to seeing it again. And I look forward to telling the great judge, before we're thrown into the bowels of HELL, how you allowed yourself to be fooled by a scheming, harlot, VAMPIRE!"[/sblock]





"Actually, I'd prefer it if you left..." He walks over to Clover and quietly responds, "Ruby... s'est décidée, vous ne pouvez pas le voir dans ses yeux ? Peu importe que, elle veut rester. Si cela signifie sa mort, donc la mort avec elle et en étant plongé dans les profondeurs du Brasier est un destin que j'accepte heureusement ."

He then turns to the other two girls and sighs, quite noticeably frustrated, "I feel like I am beating the dead horse when I say that if we went with my plan, we'd all be safer right now and we'd have answers. But nooo, who listens to the seasoned vampire hunter? Let's ALL go and risk ALL our lives, even though only ONE has formal training in these matters... it does not matter now. Lacey, take Clover back to the dorm, and come back with the truck to pick up me and Ruby in front by the mail box. You better return, Monsieur LeSaint will keep an eye on  you, won't you? Yes, that is what I thought. Now let's hurry, we are wasting time."

Not leaving it up for further discussion Koln takes Ruby's hand and leaves the room, quite certain this might possibly be their end. He mumbles to himself quietly, "Le monde serait mieux si nous étions morts en tout cas."

Translation for Clover
[sblock] Ruby has decided... can you not see it in her eyes? No matter wha we do, she stays. If it means her death, then dying with her and being plunged into the Inferno is a fate I happily accept.

And a little later...

"The world would be better off if we were dead anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> After Koln's outburst (which you can assume Clover should have been able to understand intermittent words from), Clover was expecting Koln to turn to Ruby and try to pull her back. But when he turned and stated that he would give them one more hour, her face visibly dropped a degree in confidence, then immediately contorted (ever-so-briefly) into _the_ image of wrath and venom.
> Her voice was low and menacing, clearly aimed at Koln, and her tirade began calculated and paced and slowly escalated into a spitting screech, "Le _traitre_ et _l'idiot_. _Bien_. J'ai manqué le soleil. J'attends avec impatience voir il encore. Et j'attends avec impatience dire le grand juge, avant que nous sommes ayons lancés dans les intestins d'ENFER, comment vous êtes permis vous être trompé par une machinations, une prostituée, un VAMPIRE!"
> At her last words, she threw daggers at Lacey (the death glare!), then huffed for effect and finally composed herself, putting her hands on her hips and clearly looking hurt. Her mouth was a tight line of anger and she fixed her gaze on the floor and waited for someone to dare to make the first move out of the room.




Lacey looks at Ruby who at this point is totally lost as to what is going on with all of the french flying back and forth. Lacey says "If I didn't know any better I'd say she just called me a prostitute! But don't worry Ruby, I know exactly how to handle this." Looking at Clover she says "Il y a un rongeur dans votre slip!" and then looking over at Koln she says "la table est prête pour le dîner."

Translation
[sblock]
To Clover: "There is a rodent in your underpants!"
To Koln: "The table is ready for dinner."
[/sblock]



Strider_Koln said:


> "Actually, I'd prefer it if you left..." He walks over to Clover and quietly responds, "Ruby... s'est décidée, vous ne pouvez pas le voir dans ses yeux ? Peu importe que, elle veut rester. Si cela signifie sa mort, donc la mort avec elle et en étant plongé dans les profondeurs du Brasier est un destin que j'accepte heureusement ."
> 
> He then turns to the other two girls and sighs, quite noticeably frustrated, "I feel like I am beating the dead horse when I say that if we went with my plan, we'd all be safer right now and we'd have answers. But nooo, who listens to the seasoned vampire hunter? Let's ALL go and risk ALL our lives, even though only ONE has formal training in these matters... it does not matter now. Lacey, take Clover back to the dorm, and come back with the truck to pick up me and Ruby in front by the mail box. You better return, Monsieur LeSaint will keep an eye on  you, won't you? Yes, that is what I thought. Now let's hurry, we are wasting time."
> 
> Not leaving it up for further discussion Koln takes Ruby's hand and leaves the room, quite certain this might possibly be their end. He mumbles to himself quietly, "Le monde serait mieux si nous étions morts en tout cas."




Lacey follows Koln as he pulls Ruby behind him and says as they head down the stairs "You know, we are pretty far away and I can't just leave you and Ruby here. Maybe Clover can just wait in the truck?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Then feed the table already then Lacey! And wait with Clover in the truck! It is pure madness to leave her alone by herself when there's undead about. It is either that or we don't venture any farther tonight. Either way, I do not want Clover to be alone and will not leave Ruby's side!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Then feed the table already then Lacey! And wait with Clover in the truck! It is pure madness to leave her alone by herself when there's undead about. It is either that or we don't venture any farther tonight. Either way, I do not want Clover to be alone and will not leave Ruby's side!"




Lacey grumbles and says "What do I look like, some kind of babysitter? Let's just go..." Lacey trails off as something outside the house catches her attention. Looking through one of the kitchen windows you can see the silhouette of a man looking in.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey grumbles and says "What do I look like, some kind of babysitter? Let's just go..." Lacey trails off as something outside the house catches her attention. Looking through one of the kitchen windows you can see the silhouette of a man looking in.



*Blink Blink* Dumbfounded by all the various French words firing back and forth, Ruby starts off in the other direction. "Man you guys, hold it together already, so let me be dust if need be, do what you want," she said aggravated. "With her back turned she then said quietly, "Just.. something needs to be done.." She suddenly glares at the silhouette at the window. "Hey you!" she cried out, clearly having lost her patience by now. She runs towards the source of the shadow.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> *Blink Blink* Dumbfounded by all the various French words firing back and forth, Ruby starts off in the other direction. "Man you guys, hold it together already, so let me be dust if need be, do what you want," she said aggravated. "With her back turned she then said quietly, "Just.. something needs to be done.." She suddenly glares at the silhouette at the window. "Hey you!" she cried out, clearly having lost her patience by now. She runs towards the source of the shadow.




Whoever the man was, he sure is fast! Before Ruby can even get outside the house, the man is across the yard and entering the barn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Whoever the man was, he sure is fast! Before Ruby can even get outside the house, the man is across the yard and entering the barn.



"Argh!" Ruby growled as she pursued the runaway man to the barn. The more she ran, the angrier she got. Her eyes glowed bright green as well. She entered the barn and frantically looked about for the hiding man.

Search
Roll Lookup
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "Argh!" Ruby growled as she pursued the runaway man to the barn. The more she ran, the angrier she got. Her eyes glowed bright green as well. She entered the barn and frantically looked about for the hiding man.
> 
> Search
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)




Koln blinks, he was holding Ruby's hand the whole time which meant she, quite literally, dragged him all the way here. He sighs and shrugs, producing his weapon and helps her look.

"Come on out. I am here to kick ass and serve communion, and I'm all out of the Christ crackers...." It then dawns on him that the person running might not be a villain at all, but possibly a survivor. He quickly puts his gun away and gently rests his hand on Ruby's shoulder. "Be careful, this person might not be hostile... I will make you a deal, you remain level-headed and I will make an effort to be rational about this, hm?" Koln waits for an answer looking into her glowing angry green eyes. "Hm, my eyes are green too, your's are nicer though..." His gaze lasts a few moments too long but he soon remembers himself and looks away. "Right, good talk.."

He turns abruptly and searches the opposite side of the barn, calling out:
"Come on out, did I say I am here to kick ass? I apologize, but my English is poor, I am not from around here. I am actually from Fr-" He stops himself, thinking that it might be unwise to give details about himself so loudly. "Er, Detroit, yes, I am from the Detroit, oui, and what I meant to say was... oh what is it that you Americans like... hm, oh! I am here to serve the cake!"

Search
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2+8 → [16,2,8] = (26)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> "Argh!" Ruby growled as she pursued the runaway man to the barn. The more she ran, the angrier she got. Her eyes glowed bright green as well. She entered the barn and frantically looked about for the hiding man.
> 
> Search
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)




Make me a Reflex Save at a -5 penalty


----------



## ladyphoenix

Sorry about that Mike, I missed the hand holding part, poor Koln..)

Reflex Save
Roll Lookup
1d20+8-5 → [7,8,-5] = (10)  T.T aww


----------



## izillama

Meanwhile...

Clover stood by herself, arms crossed, trying to collect her thoughts. Koln and Ruby had just run blindly out the door after the silhouette of a man and (since I'm assuming that Lacey is still asserting her "not a babysitter" stance) Lacey had just followed them. And what had Lacey just said about a rodent? Her French was terrible!
Alone, confused, frustrated, and desperately desiring a hot shower, Clover looked down at the decapitated mess at her feet. She wrinkled her nose in disgust at the creature (not realizing that they were once human--Clover is not a horror/sci-fi buff, after all!) and began talking to it with disdain, "You see what you've done? If you and your brother down there hadn't had the _audacity_ to exist in the first place, the four of us would be well on our way home by now." 
She rolled her eyes and kicked the zombie's head gingerly to the side. Then, she began to slowly and purposefully stalk out of the house, arms still crossed, after her ex-friends ("ex" because they were all traitors and no one would listen to her!). 
She began a low, complaining grumble in the back of her throat as she walked, "No one ever listens to me. _I_ was only the valedictorian of my class. _I_ only left high school with a 4.0 GPA. Oh. But I'm _blonde_. and I'm _female_. _Clearly_ no one should listen to _my_ dumb ramblings. Certainly not the only _sane one_ in a group of the less-than-mentally stable, less-than-worldly, and less-than-_virginal_. Oh no! Let's just run right outside into danger with sunup in about two hours. We'll be absolutely _fine_..." (Clover's grumblings continue into the distance. Insert imaginative dialogue here ^.^)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Sorry about that Mike, I missed the hand holding part, poor Koln..)
> 
> Reflex Save
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8-5 → [7,8,-5] = (10)  T.T aww




As Ruby enters the barn there is a clicking noise and a scythe swings down from above the door. Ruby isn't quick enough to dodge it and it stabs her in the chest sinking the blade a few inches into her.

Scythe Damage
2d4 → [4,4] = (8)

Ruby takes 8 damage (piercing).

Just so you know, Ruby regenerated her lost health from the zombie battle so she's at 48 right now.

Koln is behind Ruby and Lacey comes up behind Koln because she did run after after them when Ruby took off dragging Koln. Clover isn't there yet because she is walking over to the barn.

Ruby is the only one who can actually see inside the barn as she is standing in the doorway. The barn is lit by a single bulb dangling from the ceiling. Hay litters the floor and there are two more bodies lying on the ground that look like they were workers on the farm. Both are men wearing dirty worker's clothes. The one lying further away is near a small flight of stairs that leads up to a loft. There are two lofts on the left and right but the stairs to the one on the right is broken and inaccessible. Below the lofts are some empty stables where you can presume that livestock was once held. The body that is closer to where Ruby is standing is lying only a few feet away in the middle of the room.

Here is the map. If you want to continue going inside and yelling like you said you did then you can but you guys kind of jumped the gun so I had to rewind a little.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> As Ruby enters the barn there is a clicking noise and a scythe swings down from above the door. Ruby isn't quick enough to dodge it and it stabs her in the chest sinking the blade a few inches into her.
> 
> Scythe Damage
> 2d4 → [4,4] = (8)
> 
> Ruby takes 8 damage (piercing).
> 
> Just so you know, Ruby regenerated her lost health from the zombie battle so she's at 48 right now.
> 
> Koln is behind Ruby and Lacey comes up behind Koln because she did run after after them when Ruby took off dragging Koln. Clover isn't there yet because she is walking over to the barn.
> 
> Ruby is the only one who can actually see inside the barn as she is standing in the doorway. The barn is lit by a single bulb dangling from the ceiling. Hay litters the floor and there are two more bodies lying on the ground that look like they were workers on the farm. Both are men wearing dirty worker's clothes. The one lying further away is near a small flight of stairs that leads up to a loft. There are two lofts on the left and right but the stairs to the one on the right is broken and inaccessible. Below the lofts are some empty stables where you can presume that livestock was once held. The body that is closer to where Ruby is standing is lying only a few feet away in the middle of the room.
> 
> Here is the map. If you want to continue going inside and yelling like you said you did then you can but you guys kind of jumped the gun so I had to rewind a little.




Koln lets out a pained gasp as he sees something swoop down and hit Ruby. Standing at the entrance next to her, he looks down at the sickle sticking out of her chest. For a moment he stares at her wound and hates himself for not being able to help her. If she were human she'd probably be dead... and he'd be alone. The image of her lifeless body skewered against the sickle sticks in his mind; only after a considerable amount effort and anguish is he able to clear his head.

 He slowly takes the sickle and gently pulls it out of her, stopping for a moment when he thinks he's causing her pain, then continues until the weapon is entirely out. "I'm so sorry Ruby..."

No, it isn't his fault... it's these vampires, the scourge of God. If it wasn't for them making an unholy mockery of humanity, and playing games with mortality then everything would be fine. Ruby would still be a sweet innocent Amish girl, and Clover would still have a world of promise ahead of her. Clover... wait- He shoots Lacey an angry glare from under his hat as he realizes Clover's not with them, "Clover, where is she? And why are you not with her right now?! ...You better pray she catches up, unharmed!" Not waiting for a reply he turns and enters the barn ahead of Ruby, keeping his eyes peeled for any more unfriendly surprises. 

Spot check for traps/ambushes/any more unpleasant surprises
 (No more Mr. Nice Priest - the cake is a lie)
Roll Lookup
 1d20+4+8 → [18,4,8] = (30)


----------



## ladyphoenix

That scythe snapped Ruby out of her aggrivation immediately and brought her back to reality. She whimpers in pain as Koln gently removes the scythe from her chest. "No I'm sorry, I got carried away again.." she said with a sad frown. She slowly followed Koln as he made his way around the barn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Famr*



ladyphoenix said:


> That scythe snapped Ruby out of her aggrivation immediately and brought her back to reality. She whimpers in pain as Koln gently removes the scythe from her chest. "No I'm sorry, I got carried away again.." she said with a sad frown. She slowly followed Koln as he made his way around the barn.






Strider_Koln said:


> Spot check for traps/ambushes/any more unpleasant surprises
> (No more Mr. Nice Priest - the cake is a lie)
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4+8 → [18,4,8] = (30)




The scythe lifts up by itself to its position over the door after being dislodged from Ruby's chest.

Koln
[sblock]
Searching around you see a trip wire that triggers the scythe to come down.
[/sblock]

Lacey gives Koln a rather dissatisfied look "Hello to you too. Don't worry about Clover she's right behind us, judging from the sound of her carrying on I'd say she's close by!"

Sure enough Clover arrives on the scene shortly after. Koln can see the top of her head behind Lacey.


----------



## izillama

Clover walked slowly and purposefully up behind the group, straining to see into the barn but already smelling Ruby's blood in the air. She gritted her teeth in frustration (as mad as she was at the group, the fact that Ruby was hurt concerned her greatly) and cocked her head pseudo-patiently, "So... _now_ what?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover walked slowly and purposefully up behind the group, straining to see into the barn but already smelling Ruby's blood in the air. She gritted her teeth in frustration (as mad as she was at the group, the fact that Ruby was hurt concerned her greatly) and cocked her head pseudo-patiently, "So... _now_ what?"




"Now.. I continue inside, and you three stay here. If someone MUST come along too, then Ruby. I want you staying put with Lacey." Again, Koln continues inside the barn.

Move silently
Roll Lookup
 1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Now.. I continue inside, and you three stay here. If someone MUST come along too, then Ruby. I want you staying put with Lacey." Again, Koln continues inside the barn.
> 
> Move silently
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)




Not to be a jerk or anything but you didn't try to disarm the trap or say that you stepped over it so make a Reflex Save.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Not to be a jerk or anything but you didn't try to disarm the trap or say that you stepped over it so make a Reflex Save.




Oh c'mon! I just want to get inside the frickin barn and end this night!!! I tried entering it like three times now!! Seriously, i must have typed "and enters the barn" at least twice by now! *nerdRAGE*

Reflex save
 1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Oh c'mon! I just want to get inside the frickin barn and end this night!!! I tried entering it like three times now!! Seriously, i must have typed "and enters the barn" at least twice by now! *nerdRAGE*
> 
> Reflex save
> 1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)
> Roll Lookup





The third time is always the charm!

The scythe comes down and misses Koln and hits Clover (just kidding ). Despite the fact that Koln moves silently in the barn he has obviously not entered unnoticed. You hear a voice from the loft above on the right. 

"Well well. I had set that trap for mortals who were too curious for their own good. I never thought I would be visited by other kindred."

There is no way up to the loft on the right as the staircase has broken.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The third time is always the charm!
> 
> The scythe comes down and misses Koln and hits Clover (just kidding ). Despite the fact that Koln moves silently in the barn he has obviously not entered unnoticed. You hear a voice from the loft above on the right.
> 
> "Well well. I had set that trap for mortals who were too curious for their own good. I never thought I would be visited by other kindred."
> 
> There is no way up to the loft on the right as the staircase has broken.



"Not again" Ruby says with a frown as the scythe comes down and misses. "Phew"

Ruby looks to her right as she hears the conversation above. "We'll see about that.." she says calmly as she braces to jump high to the loft.
Thought I could at least try to see if I can at least

Jump
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Not again" Ruby says with a frown as the scythe comes down and misses. "Phew"
> 
> Ruby looks to her right as she hears the conversation above. "We'll see about that.." she says calmly as she braces to jump high to the loft.
> Thought I could at least try to see if I can at least
> 
> Jump
> 1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)
> Roll Lookup




The height is too far up for Ruby to jump (it's about 15 feet up). She jumps straight up and falls short landing back down on her feet. This is met with laughter as the source of the voice comes to the edge of the overhang and looks down at Ruby and Koln. He is a short stocky man with cropped blonde hair and blue eyes. His face is sharp and pale and he is wearing a black leather jacket with a dirty white shirt underneath and ripped blue jeans. He speaks with a drawling sarcastic tone "Well this is unexpected. Here I thought that no vampire would be foolish enough to venture out into this wilderness and here I have a pack of newbie vampires come to visit me. Tell me, what is your purpose here?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The height is too far up for Ruby to jump (it's about 15 feet up). She jumps straight up and falls short landing back down on her feet. This is met with laughter as the source of the voice comes to the edge of the overhang and looks down at Ruby and Koln. He is a short stocky man with cropped blonde hair and blue eyes. His face is sharp and pale and he is wearing a black leather jacket with a dirty white shirt underneath and ripped blue jeans. He speaks with a drawling sarcastic tone "Well this is unexpected. Here I thought that no vampire would be foolish enough to venture out into this wilderness and here I have a pack of newbie vampires come to visit me. Tell me, what is your purpose here?"




"You're a vampire. That's reason enough to kill you." He is speaking in an oddly monotone voice as he slowly points his weapon up at the target. "For doing this to the family here, you will be sent to Hell... and for hurting Ruby I will make the trip there as painful as possible."

What's his Aura?

Oh, and intimidate, for fun
Roll Lookup
 1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20) 


Also want to use Passion to try to make him become over emotional, either fearful or too confident and make a mistake. Worth a shot... how do I do a social challenge?


----------



## izillama

(By the way, I think I'm still outside? I'm assuming the vampire guy can't see Clover)

Clover slowly shook her head and took a few steps back from the door. She wasn't sure what was going on in the barn, but the appearance of a random scythe and a taunting voice from above told her she should be happy she wasn't inside. Nevertheless, whoever the ******* in the barn was was keeping her from returning to the school and ending the night! And he was threatening her group on top of it. _And_ he just plain sounded like a moron (judging by his overconfident tone, word choice, etc.)
Seeing that Ruby was trying to jump _up_, and Koln was aiming his gun _up_, she assumed that the other vampire was somewhere out of reach. And since she knew that Koln and Ruby would probably use a stairway or ladder if they had the option, Clover guessed that he was inaccessible. So, how had he gotten up there? He might have a ladder up with him. Or maybe...
She whispered sharply--loud enough to be heard by Lacey, quiet enough to not be heard by the other vampire--, "Lacey! Let's try around here." She gestured with her head and began to walk the perimeter of the barn. 

Searching for a way UP
1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> "You're a vampire. That's reason enough to kill you." He is speaking in an oddly monotone voice as he slowly points his weapon up at the target. "For doing this to the family here, you will be sent to Hell... and for hurting Ruby I will make the trip there as painful as possible."
> 
> What's his Aura?
> 
> Oh, and intimidate, for fun
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4 → [16,4] = (20)
> 
> Also want to use Passion to try to make him become over emotional, either fearful or too confident and make a mistake. Worth a shot... how do I do a social challenge?




I can just have him do a Will Save and the Intimidate will count as the social challenge.

Will vs. Passion (DC 15)
1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19) 


He appears unshaken. He says shrewdly "Feh! Look at you talking like a big man! I certainly did not kill these people, I am merely using this place as a hideout.

As he says this Lacey takes out a small pocket knife from her bag and cuts the wire that controls the trap disarming it. She walks into the barn behind Koln. Looking up at the man she says "Judging from your snotty attitude you must be Bothwell! Prince Edward would like to have a word with you, he couldn't think of a good invitation card to send to you so...he sent us!" 

The man sneers "Indeed I am Bothwell. Edward must have you guys by the balls to make you come all the way out here looking for me. Unfortunately I must deny his request. Oh... and I'll also have to kill you all so that you can't tell him that I'm here. So sorry. Let me introduce you to some of my friends here."

As he says this the two bodies on the floor start to move and rise up. More zombies!

Koln
[sblock]
*[FONT=&quot]Dark or muddy forest green:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.
[/sblock]
[/FONT]
Everyone roll Initiative

Here is where I have you on the map. Speak now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I can just have him do a Will Save and the Intimidate will count as the social challenge.
> 
> Will vs. Passion (DC 15)
> 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)
> 
> 
> He appears unshaken. He says shrewdly "Feh! Look at you talking like a big man! I certainly did not kill these people, I am merely using this place as a hideout.
> 
> As he says this Lacey takes out a small pocket knife from her bag and cuts the wire that controls the trap disarming it. She walks into the barn behind Koln. Looking up at the man she says "Judging from your snotty attitude you must be Bothwell! Prince Edward would like to have a word with you, he couldn't think of a good invitation card to send to you so...he sent us!"
> 
> The man sneers "Indeed I am Bothwell. Edward must have you guys by the balls to make you come all the way out here looking for me. Unfortunately I must deny his request. Oh... and I'll also have to kill you all so that you can't tell him that I'm here. So sorry. Let me introduce you to some of my friends here."
> 
> As he says this the two bodies on the floor start to move and rise up. More zombies!
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> *[FONT=&quot]Dark or muddy forest green:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Jealousy, resentment, feeling like a victim of the world; blaming self or others; insecurity and low self-esteem; lack of understanding personal responsibility; sensitive to perceived criticism.
> [/sblock]
> [/FONT]
> Everyone roll Initiative
> 
> Here is where I have you on the map. Speak now or forever hold your peace.




Initiative
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2 → [19,2] = (21) 


"Come get some."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Initiative
1d20+3 → [8,3] = (11)
Roll Lookup

"Grr! Come on down you coward!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> (By the way, I think I'm still outside? I'm assuming the vampire guy can't see Clover)
> 
> Clover slowly shook her head and took a few steps back from the door. She wasn't sure what was going on in the barn, but the appearance of a random scythe and a taunting voice from above told her she should be happy she wasn't inside. Nevertheless, whoever the ******* in the barn was was keeping her from returning to the school and ending the night! And he was threatening her group on top of it. _And_ he just plain sounded like a moron (judging by his overconfident tone, word choice, etc.)
> Seeing that Ruby was trying to jump _up_, and Koln was aiming his gun _up_, she assumed that the other vampire was somewhere out of reach. And since she knew that Koln and Ruby would probably use a stairway or ladder if they had the option, Clover guessed that he was inaccessible. So, how had he gotten up there? He might have a ladder up with him. Or maybe...
> She whispered sharply--loud enough to be heard by Lacey, quiet enough to not be heard by the other vampire--, "Lacey! Let's try around here." She gestured with her head and began to walk the perimeter of the barn.
> 
> Searching for a way UP
> 1d20+11 → [13,11] = (24)




Clover finds herself talking to Lacey's back as she enters the barn mumbling something to herself about carelessness, she also seems to be talking about yarn.

Lacey's Initiative
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28) 


Bothwell's Initiative
1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21) 


Zombie 1
1d20-1 → [8,-1] = (7) 


Zombie2
1d20-1 → [13,-1] = (12) 



Clover still has to roll initiative and will be checking for other ways into the barn on her turn.


----------



## izillama

Initiative
1d20+2 → [12,2] = (14)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

The order for the fight has been posted here on the OOC.

And so you all can see where you are, here is the current map.

It's Lacey's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Tale_Weaver said:


> The order for the fight has been posted here on the OOC.
> 
> And so you all can see where you are, here is the current map.
> 
> It's Lacey's turn.




Lacey burns 2 bloodpoints to Blood Buff (Strength).

Lacey moves over to Zombie 1 and takes a swing at it with the table leg.

Attack Roll
1d20+13 → [5,13] = (18) 


The attack hits smacking the zombie in the face.

Damage
1d6+5 → [5,5] = (10)

The zombie takes 10 damage (bashing).

Next is Bothwell's turn. He says "It's most unfortunate that you had to find me here. Of course, now that gives me an excuse to kill you. I'm sure that Thaddeus will be most pleased."

Not liking that Koln is pointing a gun at him he takes out a rifle and fires 2 shots at Koln.

Attack Roll 1
1d20+8 → [13,8] = (21)

Attack Roll 2
1d20+6 → [9,6] = (15) 


The first shot hits and the second shot misses. Koln is struck in the chest by a slug from the shotgun.

Damage


2d8 → [7,5] = (12)

Koln takes 12 damage (piercing). He's at 36.

Bothwell takes a 5 foot step backwards stepping out of Koln's line of site.

updated map. It's Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Is he holding a rifle or a shotgun? I'm confused from that last post.

Koln laughs as the shot hits him in the chest. "Ah, my head is NOT my stomach! You need to aim higher!"
He pouts as Bothwell backs away from the edge of the loft, "Aww that's not fair. You owe me two turns!" He sighs and backs up ten feet, walking backwards until he is just in front of the threshold to the barn so he's out of view of Bothwell. He then fires straight at Zombie 1.

Open fire
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+1 → [6,8,1] = (15)

Possible damage
Roll Lookup
 2d6+1 → [4,2,1] = (7)

Burning damage
Roll Lookup 1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Is he holding a rifle or a shotgun? I'm confused from that last post.
> 
> Koln laughs as the shot hits him in the chest. "Ah, my head is NOT my stomach! You need to aim higher!"
> He pouts as Bothwell backs away from the edge of the loft, "Aww that's not fair. You owe me two turns!" He sighs and backs up ten feet, walking backwards until he is just in front of the threshold to the barn so he's out of view of Bothwell. He then fires straight at Zombie 1.
> 
> Open fire
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+1 → [6,8,1] = (15)
> 
> Possible damage
> Roll Lookup
> 2d6+1 → [4,2,1] = (7)
> 
> Burning damage
> Roll Lookup 1d6 → [3] = (3)





It's a rifle. That was a mistake.

Zombie 1 is hit in the shoulder by the bullet.

Zombie 1 takes 2 damage (piercing) (5 absorbed) and 3 fire damage for a total of 5.

Zombie 1 is still standing but barely. It looks horribly mangled at this point.

Clover searches the perimeter of the barn but doesn't find another way in. There are no windows or other doors to the barn. To be nice though she'll make her way entirely around the barn and start her next turn in the entrance where she was before.

Zombie 2 lumbers forward 20 feet coming up to Lacey.

Here is how I see the map now.
It's Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

"Hang in there Koln!" Ruby calls out after watching him take a hit from the rifle. She frowns at Bothwell. "Grr!! I'll get you just you wait!"

Search for any beams that hold the lofts up for climbing
1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> "Hang in there Koln!" Ruby calls out after watching him take a hit from the rifle. She frowns at Bothwell. "Grr!! I'll get you just you wait!"
> 
> Search for any beams that hold the lofts up for climbing
> 1d20+5 → [19,5] = (24)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby
[sblock]
The beams that hold the lofts up don't look like they can be climbed but there are the remains of stairs that lead up to the loft that Bothwell is on as well as a perfectly intact set of stairs leading to the one that is across from him. Getting up the broken stairs will take a climb and a balance check.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

If I can't do this on my turn, this can be my next turn
Ruby heads over towards the broken heap of stairs feral claws in tow and prepares to climb.


Climb
1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
Roll Lookup

Balance
1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> If I can't do this on my turn, this can be my next turn
> Ruby heads over towards the broken heap of stairs feral claws in tow and prepares to climb.
> 
> Climb
> 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Balance
> 1d20+7 → [13,7] = (20)
> Roll Lookup




You can do it on your next turn. For now you can only move there. Feral Claws gives you an added bonus to climb checks but I'm too lazy to check what it is.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*

Zombie 1 tries to hit Lacey with a slam attack.

Attack Roll
1d20+6 → [2,6] = (8) 

and misses horribly!

Koln and Ruby regenerate some hp because it's the beginning of the second round.

Koln Regeneration
2d4 → [2,4] = (6)

Koln regenerates 6hp. He's at 42.

Ruby Regeneration
2d4 → [2,4] = (6) 

Ruby regenerates 6hp. She's at 54.

Lacey swings the chairleg at Zombie 1

Attack Roll
1d20+11 → [5,11] = (16) 

Damage
1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8)

Zombie 1 goes down!

For her second attack she'll swing at Zombie 2

Attack Roll
1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10) 

and she misses Zombie 2.

Meanwhile Bothwell comes back to the edge of the loft and takes a shot at Lacey.

Attack Roll
1d20+8 → [5,8] = (13) 

He misses her and retreats back going towards the front wall of the barn.

Here is what the map looks like now.
It's Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln moves forward 5ft, then right 15ft so he's right under the loft. He takes aim at the zombie, hesitating for a moment considering how close Lacey is to the target, shrugs and fires. 

Open fire
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8 → [14,8] = (22)

Damage
Roll Lookup
 2d6+1 → [4,4,1] = (9)

Burn Damage
 1d6 → [1] = (1)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln moves forward 5ft, then right 15ft so he's right under the loft. He takes aim at the zombie, hesitating for a moment considering how close Lacey is to the target, shrugs and fires.
> 
> Open fire
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8 → [14,8] = (22)
> 
> Damage
> Roll Lookup
> 2d6+1 → [4,4,1] = (9)
> 
> Burn Damage
> 1d6 → [1] = (1)
> Roll Lookup




Zombie 2 groans as it is struck with the bullet.

Zombie 2 takes 4 damage (piercing)(5 absorbed) + 1 fire damage = 5.

Here's the map. It's Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

Having already circled the building once, Clover found herself back at the door listening to the sounds of fighting. She crossed her arms, deep in thought, "Hm... maybe I should check the outside of the barn again. Surely I must have missed something!"

Just kidding.

But seriously, after finding her way back to the opening to the barn, she peeked tentatively inside and recoiled at the sight of the zombies. 'That _filth_ again? Someone should really introduce them to a mirror. Maybe they'll have the decency to stop existing after they see their reflection...'
Whip at the ready, she took a moment to gear herself up for the impending fight--'I hate this I hate this I hate this...'--then stepped into the barn. Immediately, she noticed Lacey hitting the icky thing with a... was that a _chairleg_? Either way, it looked like she needed help. Stepping forward, she positioned herself 10 feet to the left of Lacey (coincidentally, making her NOT the first one Koln's bullets would hit, should he miss). 
In true lion-tamer fashion, she drew back her arm in preparation for her first lash, snarling at ugly (aka, the zombie), "It's time to learn some _etiquette._ Do us all a favor and stop existing!"

Whip!
1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)

Damage
1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Immediately, she noticed Lacey hitting the icky thing with a... was that a _chairleg_? Either way, it looked like she needed help. Stepping forward, she positioned herself 10 feet to the left of Lacey (coincidentally, making her NOT the first one Koln's bullets would hit, should he miss).
> In true lion-tamer fashion, she drew back her arm in preparation for her first lash, snarling at ugly (aka, the zombie), "It's time to learn some _etiquette._ Do us all a favor and stop existing!"
> 
> Whip!
> 1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)




The whip strikes the zombie and appears to burn its flesh.

Zombie 2 takes 5 damage (holy).
 
Zombie 2 continues to try and attack Lacey.

Attack Roll
1d20+6 → [7,6] = (13)

Needless to say it misses.

I know that Ruby is going to climb the broken stairs on this turn and she is successful. She ends up reaching the loft where Bothwell is. That takes up her turn.

Lacey says "Silly zombie." and swings at it again with the chair leg.

Attack 1
1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)

Damage
1d6+2 → [5,2] = (7)

Zombie 2 takes 7 damage (bashing).

Attack 2
1d20+3 → [11,3] = (14)

The second attack misses. The zombie looks like it is on its last legs.

Lacey looks over at Clover and winks "I'll let you handle this. I'm going to help our amish friend!" With that, Lacey walks past the zombie nonchalantly and goes over to the broken stairs.

Zombie Attack of Opportunity
1d20+6 → [10,6] = (16) 

The zombie swipes at Lacey feebly. Lacey sticks her tongue out at it, dodging easily. When she reaches the stairs she calls out "Is this all you've got for us Bothwell? Some pathetic zombies?"

Here is the map. It's Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln smiles approvingly at Clover and moves forward 20 feet before turning and firing at the zombie. "Let's see if we can return this corpse back to the grave, no?"

Open fire
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+1 → [11,8,1] = (20)


Normal Damage and Burn
Roll Lookup
 2d6+1, 1d6 → ([5, 6, 1], [5])


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles approvingly at Clover and moves forward 20 feet before turning and firing at the zombie. "Let's see if we can return this corpse back to the grave, no?"
> 
> Open fire
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+1 → [11,8,1] = (20)
> 
> Normal Damage and Burn
> Roll Lookup
> 2d6+1, 1d6 → ([5, 6, 1], [5])




That's pretty dumb that IC didn't give you a total on those rolls.

Zombie 2 took 6 damage (piercing) (5 absorbed) and 5 fire damage (10 total).

Zombie 2 falls on the ground motionless as well.

Bothwell yells down to Lacey "The zombies were just the appetizer!"

It's Clover's turn. I couldn't move Koln directly forward, there are actually walls under the loft (those gray lines). So I put him close to where you wanted him to go. Here is the map.


----------



## izillama

Just as Clover was lifting the whip for another go at the ugly creature, it fell from the shot fired by Koln. She continued to look at the thing blankly for a moment, then hastily stood erect and coiled her whip properly, remarking to Koln while distractedly clearing her throat, "Right, Koln. Good teamwork... again."
"The zombies were just the appetizer!"
A voice sounded from overhead and she followed Lacey's gaze to the loft area. Whoever was up there was the _bastard_ who kept sending these ugly things--did he call them _zombies_?--after them. Apart from being a pain to kill, they were just hideous. Good riddance. And now to kill the puppetmaster...
Once again slowly unfurling her whip, she allowed it to snake lazily over the ground like a circling python, ready for the kill. With a horrible, deadly smirk plastered on her face, she lifted her head to the loft and let her voice ring out clear and mocking, "Now, now... where are your manners? At least _our_ mothers taught us to never play with our food. Now, why don't you be a courteous host and come down here so we can dig into the main course? Unless that course happens to be _chicken_!"

Can I see Bothwell? If so... DREAD GAZE! (charisma+intimidation, which I guess means a 1d20+3 in my case?)
1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Just as Clover was lifting the whip for another go at the ugly creature, it fell from the shot fired by Koln. She continued to look at the thing blankly for a moment, then hastily stood erect and coiled her whip properly, remarking to Koln while distractedly clearing her throat, "Right, Koln. Good teamwork... again."
> "The zombies were just the appetizer!"
> A voice sounded from overhead and she followed Lacey's gaze to the loft area. Whoever was up there was the _bastard_ who kept sending these ugly things--did he call them _zombies_?--after them. Apart from being a pain to kill, they were just hideous. Good riddance. And now to kill the puppetmaster...
> Once again slowly unfurling her whip, she allowed it to snake lazily over the ground like a circling python, ready for the kill. With a horrible, deadly smirk plastered on her face, she lifted her head to the loft and let her voice ring out clear and mocking, "Now, now... where are your manners? At least _our_ mothers taught us to never play with our food. Now, why don't you be a courteous host and come down here so we can dig into the main course? Unless that course happens to be _chicken_!"
> 
> Can I see Bothwell? If so... DREAD GAZE! (charisma+intimidation, which I guess means a 1d20+3 in my case?)
> 1d20+3 → [20,3] = (23)




No you can't see him and speaking of Bothwell, I skipped his turn! So I'm going to post that and then Clover can decide to move. After that it will be ruby's turn.

Bothwell can see Ruby now that she climbed up onto the loft. "Welcome to hell!" he says as he fires at her.

Attack 1
1d20+8 → [9,8] = (17) 

Damage
2d8 → [5,4] = (9) 

Attackl 2
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24) 

Damage
2d8 → [6,7] = (13) 

Both shots hit and Ruby takes 22 damage (piercing). She's at 32 now.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby scrunches back in pain from the large attack. "Wow, was not expecting that," she says while wincing. 'That long range attack does put me at a disadvantage for now'
She advances forward a few steps as she can possibly make and attempts calls forth bats 
"Beckoning"Eeek Eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln thinks for a moment about going to the opposite ledge and snipe at Bothwell while Ruby engages him up close. However that plan goes out the window as soon as he hears the gunshot and Ruby's cry of pain. He immediately heads to the broken stairs, frantically trying to get to her.

Climb
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)

If by some miracle that's enough...
Balance
 1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby scrunches back in pain from the large attack. "Wow, was not expecting that," she says while wincing. 'That long range attack does put me at a disadvantage for now'
> She advances forward a few steps as she can possibly make and attempts calls forth bats
> "Beckoning"Eeek Eeeeeeek!!!




No bats respond to Ruby's call.

Round 3!

Ruby's Regeneration
2d4 → [4,4] = (8)

Ruby regenerates 8 hp. She's at 40 now.

Lacey goes after Ruby now so she'll try to climb the stairs.

Climb Check
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20) 


Balance Check
1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24)

Lacey nimbly gets to the top of the broken stairs and lands on the loft above. She moves to Ruby's left to face Bothewell.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln thinks for a moment about going to the opposite ledge and snipe at Bothwell while Ruby engages him up close. However that plan goes out the window as soon as he hears the gunshot and Ruby's cry of pain. He immediately heads to the broken stairs, frantically trying to get to her.
> 
> Climb
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)
> 
> If by some miracle that's enough...
> Balance
> 1d20+4 → [12,4] = (16)
> Roll Lookup



After Lacey is Bothwell, sorry to seem confusing but I posted him out of turn the last time. He is supposed to go after Lacey and before Koln. 

Another 2 shots at Ruby.

Attack1
1d20+8 → [2,8] = (10) 
 

Attack2
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)

Shot 1 misses but shot 2 is a crit!

Crit Effect: Leg Wound - Normal damage and movement is halved for 4 rounds. -3 DEX. Spending Blood to heal all of the DEX damage can remove this effect.

The bullet strikes Ruby's right leg and she can feel the bone and muscle getting ripped to shreds.

Damage
2d8 → [8,8] = (16) 

Ruby takes 16 damage (piercing) and loses 3 DEX. Movement speed is 15. She is at 24 now.

Bothwell laughs "Bullseye!"

Koln sees Lacey climb up nimbly and figures that he can do the same. Unfortunately he loses his grip on the broken wood and falls down landing on his back. Luckily the ground is littered with hay which breaks his fall.

Here is the map. It's Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

Clover flinched as she heard Ruby's bone shatter and felt a tremor of anger rip through her that Bothwell could be so cruel. But then, they hadn't met very nice people this evening, so she guessed it was only to be expected. 
She was just about to make a wild dash for the loft with the not-broken stairs, to be able to shoot at Bothwell from across the way, potentially, when she saw Koln tumble back to the ground and fall in a heap on to the hay. She quirked an eyebrow, used to Koln being a bit more graceful, then ran forward to kneel beside him and help him up (which I should be able to do, I think, according to how the map looks). She was frantic as she gripped his hand and pulled him to a sitting position, "Koln! Are you okay? What should we _do_? I know we need to take him to Edward unharmed, but right now I really think that I'd rather just blow him to bits. Do you think we could shoot him from the other side? Or should I get up there and try to freeze him with a command or something?"

Begging Koln for instructions!
1d20 → [4] = (4)
...
Um... should I assume that he just looks at Clover and blurts something really wild and random? (yes, I know I didn't really have to roll for this)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover flinched as she heard Ruby's bone shatter and felt a tremor of anger rip through her that Bothwell could be so cruel. But then, they hadn't met very nice people this evening, so she guessed it was only to be expected.
> She was just about to make a wild dash for the loft with the not-broken stairs, to be able to shoot at Bothwell from across the way, potentially, when she saw Koln tumble back to the ground and fall in a heap on to the hay. She quirked an eyebrow, used to Koln being a bit more graceful, then ran forward to kneel beside him and help him up (which I should be able to do, I think, according to how the map looks). She was frantic as she gripped his hand and pulled him to a sitting position, "Koln! Are you okay? What should we _do_? I know we need to take him to Edward unharmed, but right now I really think that I'd rather just blow him to bits. Do you think we could shoot him from the other side? Or should I get up there and try to freeze him with a command or something?"
> 
> Begging Koln for instructions!
> 1d20 → [4] = (4)
> ...
> Um... should I assume that he just looks at Clover and blurts something really wild and random? (yes, I know I didn't really have to roll for this)





Koln stands, his eyes slowly open as he mutters in a monotone voice as he rubs the back of his head, "La peste noire vient pour m'aimer, faites mon corps brûler. Vous faites mon corps brûler....brûler...ring...all fall down! br...donut... eh? Ah, instructions, listen listen carefully. p-purple monkey dishwasher...!" He points angrily at Bothwell, "Krispy Creme Mother ers.... holding down Monsieur McDonald on his farm spaceship in Minnesota... send in the clowns... no wait, Bothwell, send in the catgirls.. ph you better not...he's here..." With that Koln's voice begins to slowly and seemingly at random change pitch, alternating between angry and happy in tone...  "In my broken chair, my wings are... they are broken! and so is my hair... I'm not in the mood for whirling. the watsui... the twist... eldorado...BASKETBALL! My past is a lie...? Are my pants on fire? And then we take his head Clover, we take it, MAKE IT TALK! Put it on a broom so Prince Edward of Sparkling Sparkles doesn't know. No one's the wiser. Inspiration point doesn't open until after dark... if no one falls in the sound, and tree there to hear it, does it make a forest, OF COURSE! Of course it does, you know it does don't you Clover. My Father, who makes art in Heaven, and hollows... uhm... fire.. heh... my dad would want Bothyboy dead. That's the plan, you get all that? Dad wants him dead... Dr. Fish and the Vandernaughts want him alive though...and my coin just stopped doing aerobics yesterday." 
*
Translation: Black Death comes to love me, made my body burn. Make my body burn... burn...
*


----------



## izillama

...
Clover blinked, speechless. Then after a moment, she shook her head and reached forward, patting Koln lightly over his tophat, "I'm _really_ sorry I botched that roll. So ok... let's kill him. Shall we?" She stood and made to pull him to his feet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> ...
> Clover blinked, speechless. Then after a moment, she shook her head and reached forward, patting Koln lightly over his tophat, "I'm _really_ sorry I botched that roll. So ok... let's kill him. Shall we?" She stood and made to pull him to his feet.




After that episode of weirdness, here is what the map looks like and it's now Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Burn 1 bloodpoint for blood healing
Ruby shrieked in pain, feeling the bullet rip through her leg. She limped for a few seconds, hoping her newfound powers would spare her any more agony. She looked at Bothwell with fire in her eyes. "I can't turn back now, I must keep going!"
She began to run at him advancing the full 30 feet to close the distance between her and the long range gun.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Burn 1 bloodpoint for blood healing
> Ruby shrieked in pain, feeling the bullet rip through her leg. She limped for a few seconds, hoping her newfound powers would spare her any more agony. She looked at Bothwell with fire in her eyes. "I can't turn back now, I must keep going!"
> She began to run at him advancing the full 30 feet to close the distance between her and the long range gun.




Ruby uses 1 bloodpoint to heal 10hp. She is now at 34hp and has 8 bloodpoints left.

Ruby double moves and ends up 10 feet from Bothwell.

Round 3!

Ruby's Regeneration
2d4 → [3,3] = (6)

Ruby regenerates 6hp. She's now at 40hp.

Lacey says "Count the shells!" and uses Burst Fire on Bothwell.

Attack 1
1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)

Attack 2
1d20 → [14] = (14) 

Bothwell gets caught up in a rain of bullets from the first attack but manages to dodge the burst from her second gun.

Damage
4d6 → [6,4,4,6] = (20) 

Bothwell takes 20 damage (piercing).

Bleeding from multiple bullet wounds Bothwell glares furiously at Lacey. He drops his rifle and draws out a pair of brass knuckles. He takes a 5 foot step in towards Ruby and says "The gloves come off worms!"

Bothwell burns 1 bloodpoint to activate Potence 2.

Bothwell burns 1 bloodpoint to blood buff STR.

Attack 1
1d20+16 → [6,16] = (22) 

Attack 2
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17) 


Bothwell hits Ruby with both attacks in a one-two punch to the face.

Damage 
1d3+10 → [3,10] = (13) 
1d3+10 → [1,10] = (11) 

Ruby takes 24 damage (bashing). She's at 16hp now.

Someone has to save the Ruby! Here is the updated map. It's Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Someone has to save the Ruby! Here is the updated map. It's Koln's turn.




Climbing again
 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
Roll Lookup

Balance
 1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6)
Roll Lookup

I hate you all -.-


----------



## izillama

Hey, Clover isn't the one getting shot at!

"Um... be careful, Koln! Nice and easy, there!" ^.^*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Climbing again
> 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Balance
> 1d20+4 → [2,4] = (6)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> I hate you all -.-




NOPE! At this point I would suggest just going to the other loft because you can actually hit him from there.

Koln starts to climb and it looks like he might make it when he loses his balance and falls back down again in front of Clover. Socrates jumps out of Koln's pocket and climbs up the broken stairs to loft easily, almost mocking Koln.

Koln
[sblock]
Socrates says "I'll pin him down, you shoot him from the other loft! Don't worry, I got this!"
[/sblock]

It's Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

Clover shook her head in disgust, mumbling, "That's it! Never send a man to do a woman's job." Heedless of anything Koln was saying (as undoubtedly he is probably going to try and convince her otherwise), Clover whirled around and started up the stairs to the second loft, readying her gun as she went.

(Those are stairs behind Clover, right? That means I don't need to make a climb/balance check since I can assume she can walk up a flight of stairs? I'm going to use the move as my turn, unless I can shoot during my turn, too.)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover shook her head in disgust, mumbling, "That's it! Never send a man to do a woman's job." Heedless of anything Koln was saying (as undoubtedly he is probably going to try and convince her otherwise), Clover whirled around and started up the stairs to the second loft, readying her gun as she went.
> 
> (Those are stairs behind Clover, right? That means I don't need to make a climb/balance check since I can assume she can walk up a flight of stairs? I'm going to use the move as my turn, unless I can shoot during my turn, too.)




She could move 40 feet up to the loft and take a shot at Bothwell.


----------



## izillama

Cool! Ok, so Clover moved up to the loft, and now she's going to take a shot across at Bothwell (and hopefully not hit Ruby!)

Clover leveled the pistol and took aim, her finger perched precariously on the trigger. She grumbled angrly under her breath as she pulled, "Here's for shooting Ruby and keeping me from my cozy bed you _sunnuva_..."

_Bang!_
1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)

Damage
2d4 → [4,3] = (7)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Cool! Ok, so Clover moved up to the loft, and now she's going to take a shot across at Bothwell (and hopefully not hit Ruby!)
> 
> Clover leveled the pistol and took aim, her finger perched precariously on the trigger. She grumbled angrly under her breath as she pulled, "Here's for shooting Ruby and keeping me from my cozy bed you _sunnuva_..."
> 
> _Bang!_
> 1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19)
> 
> Damage
> 2d4 → [4,3] = (7)




The shot hits Bothwell in the side.

Bothwell takes 7 damage (piercing).

Here is the updated map. Ruby's Turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

If I can spend 2 blood points like Bothwell just did, Id like to try this =)
Burn 1 blood point for blood healing
Burn 1 blood point for Blood Buff Strength +4

Ruby's face felt painfully swollen and was draining with blood from her lips and everywhere else. She knew she was potentially on her last leg, but didn't care. "I don't care if I have to carry you Sir! You're coming with us!" she said as she spat blood in his face. Perhaps not the most lady-like thing to do, but it was worth it.

Grapple
1d20+8+4 → [11,8,4] = (23)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> If I can spend 2 blood points like Bothwell just did, Id like to try this =)
> Burn 1 blood point for blood healing
> Burn 1 blood point for Blood Buff Strength +4
> 
> Ruby's face felt painfully swollen and was draining with blood from her lips and everywhere else. She knew she was potentially on her last leg, but didn't care. "I don't care if I have to carry you Sir! You're coming with us!" she said as she spat blood in his face. Perhaps not the most lady-like thing to do, but it was worth it.
> 
> Grapple
> 1d20+8+4 → [11,8,4] = (23)
> Roll Lookup




You can' spend 2 points in one round unless you are a lower generation or you have the feat for it like he does. So if you want to heal and still grapple that's fine. Also, your grapple modifier on your character sheet takes your STR bonus into account so you only add that to your roll.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ok then I will just use the healing for now and do the grapple as is without the added blood buff bonus


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> If I can spend 2 blood points like Bothwell just did, Id like to try this =)
> Burn 1 blood point for blood healing
> Burn 1 blood point for Blood Buff Strength +4
> 
> Ruby's face felt painfully swollen and was draining with blood from her lips and everywhere else. She knew she was potentially on her last leg, but didn't care. "I don't care if I have to carry you Sir! You're coming with us!" she said as she spat blood in his face. Perhaps not the most lady-like thing to do, but it was worth it.
> 
> Grapple
> 1d20+8+4 → [11,8,4] = (23)
> Roll Lookup






ladyphoenix said:


> Ok then I will just use the healing for now and do the grapple as is without the added blood buff bonus




So the grapple roll is going to be 1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19) without a blood buff.

Ruby spends 1 bloodpoint and heals 10hp. She's now at 26.

Bothwell's Opposing Grapple
1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29) 


Bothwell manages to fight his way out of Ruby's grapple giving him an attack of opportunity.

Attack of Opportunity
1d20+16 → [10,16] = (26)

Damage
1d6+10 → [3,10] = (13) 


Ruby takes a punch to the stomach.

Ruby takes 13 damage (bashing). She is at 13hp.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Tale_Weaver said:


> So the grapple roll is going to be 1d20+8 → [11,8] = (19) without a blood buff.
> 
> Ruby spends 1 bloodpoint and heals 10hp. She's now at 26.
> 
> Bothwell's Opposing Grapple
> 1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29)
> 
> Bothwell manages to fight his way out of Ruby's grapple giving him an attack of opportunity.
> 
> Attack of Opportunity
> 1d20+16 → [10,16] = (26)
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+10 → [3,10] = (13)
> 
> Ruby takes a punch to the stomach.
> 
> Ruby takes 13 damage (bashing). She is at 13hp.




Round 4

Ruby's Regeneration
2d4 → [4,3] = (7) 


Ruby regenerates 7hp. She now has 20.

Lacey starts reloading her guns letting the empty magazines drop on the floor by her feet. While she does this Socrates scurries over to her and climbs up her leg and goes into her shirt thinking that there is a pocket for him to hide in in there. Lacey starts laughing uncontrolably "You bad ghost what are you doing in there!" She reaches into her shirt and pulls out the rat. "Oh it's just you, well if you're trying to be helpful then why don't you go into my bag and get my bullets for me." She puts the rat inside her backpack and manages to finish reloading her guns.

Bothwell says to Ruby "I'm afraid I'll have to oblige, now get out of my way!" He makes a grab for Ruby.

Grapple Check
1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30)

Ruby has to make an opposing check.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Round 4
> 
> Ruby's Regeneration
> 2d4 → [4,3] = (7)
> 
> 
> Ruby regenerates 7hp. She now has 20.
> 
> Lacey starts reloading her guns letting the empty magazines drop on the floor by her feet. While she does this Socrates scurries over to her and climbs up her leg and goes into her shirt thinking that there is a pocket for him to hide in in there. Lacey starts laughing uncontrolably "You bad ghost what are you doing in there!" She reaches into her shirt and pulls out the rat. "Oh it's just you, well if you're trying to be helpful then why don't you go into my bag and get my bullets for me." She puts the rat inside her backpack and manages to finish reloading her guns.
> 
> Bothwell says to Ruby "I'm afraid I'll have to oblige, now get out of my way!" He makes a grab for Ruby.
> 
> Grapple Check
> 1d20+13 → [17,13] = (30)
> 
> Ruby has to make an opposing check.



Darn there's no way I can beat his check even if I got a perfect 20 =(
1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Darn there's no way I can beat his check even if I got a perfect 20 =(
> 1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)
> Roll Lookup




Because I forgot before...

Regeneration
2d4 → [2,1] = (3)

Bothwell regenerates 3hp.

Bothwell says "I don't have time for this!" and throws Ruby off of the loft. She lands with a thud on the hay covered ground below unharmed but embarrassed and angered.

Bothwell spends 1 bloodpoint to activate Fortitude.

This is what the map looks like now. It's Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln contemplates heading to the other loft, but reason quickly leaves as he sees Ruby land in the hay.

Climb
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)

Balance
Roll Lookup
 1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)

Koln effortlessly balances upon the flimsy wood, seemingly guided on pure anger. "Hi there Slappy. Why am I the happy face, I thought I was Major League Baseball? That's right, you're in trouble now. Tell you what, I'll even let you get in a shot on me. Make me bleed and give me more of a reason to turn you to dust."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln contemplates heading to the other loft, but reason quickly leaves as he sees Ruby land in the hay.
> 
> Climb
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)
> 
> Balance
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4 → [20,4] = (24)
> 
> Koln effortlessly balances upon the flimsy wood, seemingly guided on pure anger. "Hi there Slappy. Why am I the happy face, I thought I was Major League Baseball? That's right, you're in trouble now. Tell you what, I'll even let you get in a shot on me. Make me bleed and give me more of a reason to turn you to dust."




Yes yes, Koln makes it up onto the loft this time.

Bothwell scoffs "Took you long enough!"

Updated map. Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

Clover rolled her eyes, momentarily following Bothwell's comment with a sarcastic, "Tell me about it..."
Then, she set her face seriously, holding out her handgun again and taking aim at Bothwell's foot, trying to immobilize him.

Second shot! 
1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)

And a roll for damage
2d4 → [2,1] = (3)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Clover rolled her eyes, momentarily following Bothwell's comment with a sarcastic, "Tell me about it..."
> Then, she set her face seriously, holding out her handgun again and taking aim at Bothwell's foot, trying to immobilize him.
> 
> Second shot!
> 1d20+8 → [16,8] = (24)
> 
> And a roll for damage
> 2d4 → [2,1] = (3)




The penalty for hitting a leg, hand, or foot is -8 so the roll would be just a 16.

Clover's shot hits the floor near Bothwell's left foot but misses it.

It's Ruby's turn but she is on the ground and getting up takes her move action.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby picks herself up from the fall, clearly angry and upset with herself for not being able to capture Bothwell. "Not going to give up now.. Please anyone out there help us" 
She attempts to call forth ravensBeckoning  "Caw Caw Caw!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby picks herself up from the fall, clearly angry and upset with herself for not being able to capture Bothwell. "Not going to give up now.. Please anyone out there help us"
> She attempts to call forth ravens Beckoning  "Caw Caw Caw!




Either from the loud bird noises Ruby is making or the fact that there are rotting corpses of cows outside the barn, you can hear the flapping of feathers outside the door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Either from the loud bird noises Ruby is making or the fact that there are rotting corpses of cows outside the barn, you can hear the flapping of feathers outside the door.




Lacey will shoot at Bothwell again.

Attack 1
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)

Damage
2d6 → [2,1] = (3) 
2d6 → [4,4] = (8) 

Bothwell takes 7 damage (4 absorbed).

Attack 2
1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)

Damage 
2d6 → [2,2] = (4) 
2d6 → [5,5] = (10)

Bothwell takes 10 damage (4 absorbed). 17 damage total.

Bothwell looks incredibly angry, his clothes covered in blood. He says "You're just lucky it's so close to dawn or I would give you all a final death!" he then jumps off the loft and lands on the ground next to Ruby and makes a run for the door.

Ruby gets an attack of opportunity, here is what the map looks like at the moment but at the end of Bothwell's turn he will make it to just outside the barn doors.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey will shoot at Bothwell again.
> 
> Attack 1
> 1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)
> 
> Damage
> 2d6 → [2,1] = (3)
> 2d6 → [4,4] = (8)
> 
> Bothwell takes 7 damage (4 absorbed).
> 
> Attack 2
> 1d20+4 → [17,4] = (21)
> 
> Damage
> 2d6 → [2,2] = (4)
> 2d6 → [5,5] = (10)
> 
> Bothwell takes 10 damage (4 absorbed). 17 damage total.
> 
> Bothwell looks incredibly angry, his clothes covered in blood. He says "You're just lucky it's so close to dawn or I would give you all a final death!" he then jumps off the loft and lands on the ground next to Ruby and makes a run for the door.
> 
> Ruby gets an attack of opportunity, here is what the map looks like at the moment but at the end of Bothwell's turn he will make it to just outside the barn doors.



Spend 1 bloodpoint for bloodbuff +4 Strength

"Oh no you don't!" Ruby wailed at Bothwell as she lunges towards him at full strength.
Grapple
1d20+8+4 → [19,8,4] = (31)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Spend 1 bloodpoint for bloodbuff +4 Strength
> 
> "Oh no you don't!" Ruby wailed at Bothwell as she lunges towards him at full strength.
> Grapple
> 1d20+8+4 → [19,8,4] = (31)
> Roll Lookup




You can't grapple on an attack of opportunity, it can only be a single attack with the claws. But you can bloodbuff bringing Ruby to 7 bloodpoints. The roll would be 1d20+10 → [19,13] = (32) which would hit.

Ruby's Damage
 1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11) 

Bothwell takes 7 damage (4 absorbed).

Bothwell grows as Ruby rakes him across the back with her claws. He continues running and gets just outside the door. You hear a heavy creaking sound and to your horror you see that he is trying to close the door on all of you and lock you inside the barn. He only gets the door halfway though before you can hear the loud "cawing" sound of the ravens and Bothwell screaming "Get off! Get away from me!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You can't grapple on an attack of opportunity, it can only be a single attack with the claws. But you can bloodbuff bringing Ruby to 7 bloodpoints. The roll would be 1d20+10 → [19,13] = (32) which would hit.
> 
> Ruby's Damage
> 1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11)
> 
> Bothwell takes 7 damage (4 absorbed).
> 
> Bothwell grows as Ruby rakes him across the back with her claws. He continues running and gets just outside the door. You hear a heavy creaking sound and to your horror you see that he is trying to close the door on all of you and lock you inside the barn. He only gets the door halfway though before you can hear the loud "cawing" sound of the ravens and Bothwell screaming "Get off! Get away from me!"



I take it we are out of fight mode for now?
Ruby races to the barn door before they are locked from the inside. While Bothwell is distracted by the ravens, she reaches the door to force it back open. "Care for me to call any more of your friends, or are you going to come with us?"
Any rolls involved for this situation?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> I take it we are out of fight mode for now?
> Ruby races to the barn door before they are locked from the inside. While Bothwell is distracted by the ravens, she reaches the door to force it back open. "Care for me to call any more of your friends, or are you going to come with us?"
> Any rolls involved for this situation?




Yes we are out of the combat right now. No rolling is needed.

Bothwell tries swatting away the ravens, there are about 10 of them who are pecking violently at him and tearing away pieces of his clothes and skin.

"Fine, I'll come with you. I'll look that pompous prince in the face and tell him what's in store for him! You'll see! Ouch! You damn birds!"

Inside the barn Lacey says to Koln "We sure showed him! I mean, you falling down like that?" She takes off her backpack and opens it letting Socrates poke his head out. 

"Your little rat friend here needs to learn to be more modest! I mean, scurrying his way into a woman's bosom is not very tactful at all, especially on the second night out!" 

She lets Socrates crawl up Koln's arm and onto his shoulder. Lacey says "Why don't you take his boomstick, I'll go out and see how Ruby is doing playing with those birds." 

She jumps down from the loft and picks up the chair leg she left on the ground before heading towards the now open door.


----------



## izillama

Lowering the smoking pistol, Clover allowed herself a moment to drop her forehead into an open palm. 'After so many minutes of shooting and fighting, the guy finally gives up because a couple of ravens are attacking him? I don't know whether to laugh or cry...'
Seeing that she was the only one left in a loft, she slowly picked her way down to the floor, glancing outside of the barn and wondering if she should go after Ruby and Lacey. But then, she figured Lacey probably had the situation under control (amazingly) and she really didn't trust herself to look Bothwell in the face and not mutter something malicious just yet. 
Slowly, she walked over to Koln. Her face was set in genuine concern, "Are you all right, Koln? You took quite a fall back there. Don't worry about Ruby, though. She's tough. She got a bit beat up, but I'm sure she'll be fine." She smiled to show Koln she wasn't worried, but really she _was_ worried. And, she thought, she would like nothing more at the moment than to make Bothwell _pay_ for what he did to her friend(s)!
'Oh, just you wait, you *********************... Wait til I take you to the prince. Wait til I get you alone so I can give you a _piece of my mind_...' >.<*


----------



## Strider_Koln

Stoically Koln approaches Bothwell, completely ignoring Lacey and Clover. Without a word he kicks aside Bothwell's weapon. With no hint of emotion he briskly and unceremoniously raises his gun to the back of Bothwell's head, the barrel just barely touching him. For a moment it appears as if Koln's about to escort Bothwell at gunpoint back to the truck, that is until he squeezes the trigger, quite confident that the impact of the shot at this range would do the job. If not, the explosive fireburst upon the bullet's entry into his skull ought to do it. 

That's right, I'm trying to off Bothwell. Not sure if I should roll for this... seems kinda silly to. I'll leave it up to the DM to describe what happens next. If Bothwell dies, which he so should, see below.


Coldly he puts away his weapon and turns to the others, "He resisted and refused to come back alive. That is what we tell Edward. Let's go."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



Strider_Koln said:


> Stoically Koln approaches Bothwell, completely ignoring Lacey and Clover. Without a word he kicks aside Bothwell's weapon. With no hint of emotion he briskly and unceremoniously raises his gun to the back of Bothwell's head, the barrel just barely touching him. For a moment it appears as if Koln's about to escort Bothwell at gunpoint back to the truck, that is until he squeezes the trigger, quite confident that the impact of the shot at this range would do the job. If not, the explosive fireburst upon the bullet's entry into his skull ought to do it.
> 
> That's right, I'm trying to off Bothwell. Not sure if I should roll for this... seems kinda silly to. I'll leave it up to the DM to describe what happens next. If Bothwell dies, which he so should, see below.
> 
> Coldly he puts away his weapon and turns to the others, "He resisted and refused to come back alive. That is what we tell Edward. Let's go."




No you won't have to roll because I'm too lazy but it won't be a coup de grâce because he isn't helpless. I'll roll damage and count it as a head shot. You do realize that the bullets don't explode though, they just deal fire damage. Also just note that his rifle was left up in the loft of the barn and is not on his person.

Damage
 2d6 → [4,6] = (10) 


Fire Damage
1d6 → [6] = (6) 

Bothwell takes 22 damage (4 absorbed) from the shot to the head.

The bullet passes through Bothwell's skull and blasts out is left eye. He falls to the ground in a heap.

I'll just storyboard this next part.

Koln turns to face the stunned group  "He resisted and refused to  come back alive. That is what we tell Edward. Let's go."

Just as Koln is walking away Bothwell comes up from behind him and wraps his arm around Koln's neck from behind "All of you back off or I'll break his ing neck!" He grips tightly and you can all hear Koln's throat starting to crush under Bothwell's strength. For once Koln is thankful that he doesn't need breath to live or her would surely be suffocating right now.

Bothwell starts moving back slowly towards the road. Lacey gives the other's a quick look before going into action.

Lacey spends 2 bloodpoints to bloodbuff (STR).

She quickly breaks the chairleg over her knee and sprints towards Koln and Bothwell. She looks at Koln and whispers "I'm sorry..." before jamming the broken chairleg through his chest piercing his heart. Koln's world goes black as he becomes paralyzed. In shocked disbelief Bothwell drops Koln. Lacey takes the opportunity to drive the other piece of the chairleg into Bothwell's chest paralyzing him as well. She then proceeds to crouch down on the ground next to Koln, seemingly fixated on something that Clover and Ruby can't see and mumble to herself.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Lacey spends 2 bloodpoints to bloodbuff (STR).
> 
> She quickly breaks the chairleg over her knee and sprints towards Koln and Bothwell. She looks at Koln and whispers "I'm sorry..." before jamming the broken chairleg through his chest piercing his heart. Koln's world goes black as he becomes paralyzed. In shocked disbelief Bothwell drops Koln. Lacey takes the opportunity to drive the other piece of the chairleg into Bothwell's chest paralyzing him as well. She then proceeds to crouch down on the ground next to Koln, seemingly fixated on something that Clover and Ruby can't see and mumble to herself.




Ruby screams as she runs towards Koln's side, frantically looking him up and down.
"What have you done to him?!" she blasted at Lacey, horrified. She gently places her hand on his forehead "You'll be ok Koln, just hang in there.." she managed to say, trying to convince herself more than anyone else.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby screams as she runs towards Koln's side, frantically looking him up and down.
> "What have you done to him?!" she blasted at Lacey, horrified. She gently places her hand on his forehead "You'll be ok Koln, just hang in there.." she managed to say, trying to convince herself more than anyone else.




Moving close to Lacey Ruby can see that she is crouching over Koln's pistol. She doesn't seem to notice Ruby at first and instead is muttering to herself "Oh ok Freddie, I won't touch it. I know it must be dangerous. Yes yes, if only you could shoot yourself with it..." She then looks at Ruby just noticing her standing there and smiles up at her "Oh don't worry, he'll be fine. Hey, you want to help me take Mr. Bothwell to the truck? We can throw him in the back carriage and see how loud a thump he makes!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Moving close to Lacey Ruby can see that she is crouching over Koln's pistol. She doesn't seem to notice Ruby at first and instead is muttering to herself "Oh ok Freddie, I won't touch it. I know it must be dangerous. Yes yes, if only you could shoot yourself with it..." She then looks at Ruby just noticing her standing there and smiles up at her "Oh don't worry, he'll be fine. Hey, you want to help me take Mr. Bothwell to the truck? We can throw him in the back carriage and see how loud a thump he makes!"



Ruby wipes her eyes after Lacey's kind reassuring words. "Ok.." she said with a weak smile. She fixed Koln's hat so it sat comfortably on his head before she went over to Bothwell again. She felt a pang of sadness within her wondering if Lacey also had suicidal tendencies like Clover. Perhaps they had more in common than they each thought afterall...  Before she hoisted Bothwell over her shoulders she looked over at the hovering eager ravens. Feral whispers "If he tries to escape from our truck, you may feast on his remaining flesh.." she said grimly She then hoisted Bothwell over her shoulders and headed towards the truck.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Awesome... but didnt Bothwell have to make a melee touch attack to grab Koln?


----------



## izillama

Angry and amazed at what Lacey just did (not even at what _Koln_ just tried to do!) Clover snapped. She knew this would just aggravate things, but she had had enough. An angry, dangerous sound of rage escaped her throat as she lunged forward at Lacey.

I'm spending 1 blood point here (STR)

Enraged, screaming, spitting, intolerant of anything anymore, she made a grab at the collar of Lacey's shirt, thrusting (if I can!) the girl skyward.

Can I lift Lacey? I'm not sure if this is the right way to roll since I never blood buff.
1d20+1+4 → [16,1,4] = (21)

She roared, "What the **** is wrong with you you stupid, *******, moronic excuse for a woman!?!? How _dare_ you do that to Koln!?!? What gave you the _right_!?"

Clover goes ballistic! Yay!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Angry and amazed at what Lacey just did (not even at what _Koln_ just tried to do!) Clover snapped. She knew this would just aggravate things, but she had had enough. An angry, dangerous sound of rage escaped her throat as she lunged forward at Lacey.
> 
> I'm spending 1 blood point here (STR)
> 
> Enraged, screaming, spitting, intolerant of anything anymore, she made a grab at the collar of Lacey's shirt, thrusting (if I can!) the girl skyward.
> 
> Can I lift Lacey? I'm not sure if this is the right way to roll since I never blood buff.
> 1d20+1+4 → [16,1,4] = (21)
> 
> She roared, "What the **** is wrong with you you stupid, *******, moronic excuse for a woman!?!? How _dare_ you do that to Koln!?!? What gave you the _right_!?"
> 
> Clover goes ballistic! Yay!




No no Koln, that is why I said storyboard. No rolling in storyboard, it's like a cutscene! Now for Clover, since she is doing a grapple the roll would look like this 1d20+8 -> [16,8] = (24).

Opposing Grapple
1d20+8 → [18,8] = (26)

Clover lifts Lacey up and Lacey looks surprised and angry. She beats on Clover's head with her fists "Let me go, let me go!" Clover drops the struggling woman and the two girls start having an all out cat fight.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby wipes her eyes after Lacey's kind reassuring words. "Ok.." she said with a weak smile. She fixed Koln's hat so it sat comfortably on his head before she went over to Bothwell again. She felt a pang of sadness within her wondering if Lacey also had suicidal tendencies like Clover. Perhaps they had more in common than they each thought afterall...  Before she hoisted Bothwell over her shoulders she looked over at the hovering eager ravens. Feral whispers "If he tries to escape from our truck, you may feast on his remaining flesh.." she said grimly She then hoisted Bothwell over her shoulders and headed towards the truck.




The ravens flutter down near Ruby as if they are standing guard. Ruby puts Bothwell in the bed of the truck and sees that there is a canvas blanket back there with which to cover the body. When she turns around she sees Lacey and Clover slapping and yelling at each other off in the distance.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The ravens flutter down near Ruby as if they are standing guard. Ruby puts Bothwell in the bed of the truck and sees that there is a canvas blanket back there with which to cover the body. When she turns around she sees Lacey and Clover slapping and yelling at each other off in the distance.



Ruby ready to lay down da law! 
Clearly exasperated, Ruby violently yanks the blanket over Bothwell and stomps her way back in Clover and Lacey's direction. They looked like a tangled tornado of violence and rage. "Enough you two!!" she growled. "It's almost dawn and you two are fighting, pull yourselves together!" She gently picked Koln up over her shoulder. "Now if you want to see me attempt to drive that contraption by myself back to the city be my guest, but from hell or highwater, i'm going to bring that slimebucket back to Edward.." She only hoped her words reached them as they were clawing at eachother.


----------



## izillama

Nope, Clover is totally tuning Ruby out. Sorry! ^.^*

Clover screamed in rage as she and Lacey lunged at each other. Growing up in New York, she had seen her share of "cat fights," as they were called, in school. They were always nasty affairs. Teachers always commented that girls were, in some ways, more violent than boys during brawls. They could be right, she supposed. 
Abandoning herself, Clover reached out and grabbed a lock of Lacey's hair, angrily pulling the pigtail towards her while drawing up her opposite hand to scratch at the girl's face with her well-manicured fingernails. 
She was not herself, 'I don't care anymore. I don't care. Let me act like less than a lady. Lacey doesn't act it at all. She deserves this. Every comment. Every action. Leading up to deserving this. Let me keep her from fighting her way out of this. I'll throw myself away. Disgrace myself. All because I'm angry. I'm always angry. Lacey's always happy. Always sarcastic. She is my antithesis. I'm fighting my reflection. Well then, reflection, allow me to damn you to _hell_.'
She drew back her hand, ready to plant a slap clear across Lacey's face...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Nope, Clover is totally tuning Ruby out. Sorry! ^.^*
> 
> Clover screamed in rage as she and Lacey lunged at each other. Growing up in New York, she had seen her share of "cat fights," as they were called, in school. They were always nasty affairs. Teachers always commented that girls were, in some ways, more violent than boys during brawls. They could be right, she supposed.
> Abandoning herself, Clover reached out and grabbed a lock of Lacey's hair, angrily pulling the pigtail towards her while drawing up her opposite hand to scratch at the girl's face with her well-manicured fingernails.
> She was not herself, 'I don't care anymore. I don't care. Let me act like less than a lady. Lacey doesn't act it at all. She deserves this. Every comment. Every action. Leading up to deserving this. Let me keep her from fighting her way out of this. I'll throw myself away. Disgrace myself. All because I'm angry. I'm always angry. Lacey's always happy. Always sarcastic. She is my antithesis. I'm fighting my reflection. Well then, reflection, allow me to damn you to _hell_.'
> She drew back her hand, ready to plant a slap clear across Lacey's face...




Lacey says "Owie!" as Clover tugs on her hair and scratches at her face. She pulls herself up and grabs Clover's wrist to keep from being slapped. "Hey now little lady." she says, her pale grey eyes boring into Clover's angered glare. "You know I always have your best interest at heart. I love you guys and I know that you love me too. Now please, just calm down and be a good girl, tell me that you're still my friend."

Make a Will Save with a -4 penalty. If this doesn't work then Lacey will just headbutt Clover in the face and throw her into the truck so we can move on


----------



## izillama

No need. I'll stop. 

Still rather enraged but starting to lose steam, Clover pulled her wrist out of Lacey's grasp and backed up a step to help compose herself. She held Lacey's gaze as she spoke, low and sinister, "_Friends_ don't stake other friends in the _chest_!"
Disengaging, she spun on her heel and strode towards the truck, overtaking Ruby who was still lugging Koln's body towards the vehicle. She grumbled as she passed the Amish girl, "Let's _go_. That woman gives me a headache..."
Unwilling to ride in the cab, she climbed up into the truckbed with bothwell, kicking at his body dispassionately as she made herself at home against the back wall of the cab and sat, crossing her arms and shutting her eyes in controlled anger. 
'I should have stayed in New York...'


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby gave them both a sad puppy face as she saw Clover head toward the bed of the truck. "What has happened to all of us.." she said aloud dispassionately. She headed back to the truck and went towards the passenger side door. She placed Koln in the passenger's seat, taking great care to sit him upright and even buckled him in like a precious child. "There we go, all nice and buckled in for a safe trip," she said with a meek smile. "Now don't go anywhere, hehe." She looked over at Lacey and her words softened even more. "I should ride in the bed too for now, it might be best this way.."
   With that she hopped over to the back side of the truck and leaned over. "Need another bodyguard?" she jested towards Clover. She sprung up into the bed and sat next to her and Bothwell. "Besides, someone's gotta keep an eye on these hungry guys," she said as she pointed up at the swarming ravens...


----------



## izillama

Clover's face was set sourly and she didn't look at the Amish girl as she hopped up into the truck and began to speak. Of course, she wasn't mad at Ruby in the least. But the situation wasn't helping her mood. 
She drew her knees up to her chest, resting on her chin on them. "Ruby. I'm sorry for acting this way. But I'm not used to being jerked around like this. I'm not used... to being given orders to hunt down someone. And I'm certainly not used to there being an unknown threat on the horizon. Ok: So I've lived a rather cushy life until now. Is that a crime? I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that these are things a normal 18 year old girl doesn't have to deal with too often. Right?"
She turned her head away from Ruby, still resting it on her knee. A silence passed between them before she spoke again, "And I'm sorry for fighting with Lacey. But you know? When I saw that stake go through Koln... Ruby, I thought he was _gone_! I wasn't brought up with knowledge of the supernatural. Heh, I was brought up with _Dracula_. Stake to the heart? I thought... we had _lost_ him. And in that moment... all I wanted was to make Lacey pay. Should I just assume that everything I've ever known about vampires is a lie, Ruby? Because if that's the case, I'm really tempted... The sun will be up in a few hours. _Too_ soon. And, if I won't burn up... I'd really like to see it again." She hesitated, "And... if I _do_ burn up... maybe I _deserve_ it..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



izillama said:


> Clover's face was set sourly and she didn't look at the Amish girl as she hopped up into the truck and began to speak. Of course, she wasn't mad at Ruby in the least. But the situation wasn't helping her mood.
> She drew her knees up to her chest, resting on her chin on them. "Ruby. I'm sorry for acting this way. But I'm not used to being jerked around like this. I'm not used... to being given orders to hunt down someone. And I'm certainly not used to there being an unknown threat on the horizon. Ok: So I've lived a rather cushy life until now. Is that a crime? I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that these are things a normal 18 year old girl doesn't have to deal with too often. Right?"
> She turned her head away from Ruby, still resting it on her knee. A silence passed between them before she spoke again, "And I'm sorry for fighting with Lacey. But you know? When I saw that stake go through Koln... Ruby, I thought he was _gone_! I wasn't brought up with knowledge of the supernatural. Heh, I was brought up with _Dracula_. Stake to the heart? I thought... we had _lost_ him. And in that moment... all I wanted was to make Lacey pay. Should I just assume that everything I've ever known about vampires is a lie, Ruby? Because if that's the case, I'm really tempted... The sun will be up in a few hours. _Too_ soon. And, if I won't burn up... I'd really like to see it again." She hesitated, "And... if I _do_ burn up... maybe I _deserve_ it..."




Seeing everyone going into the truck, Lacey pushes Koln's pistol into her backpack with her foot afraid to touch it. She picks up the rifle off the ground that Koln had taken from Bothwell and goes over to the truck putting the rifle in the back with the girls "A present for Koln." she says to Ruby and Clover. She gets inside and starts the engine. The truck rumbles to life and Lacey starts driving back to the city. As they are driving along Lacey dislodges the stake from Koln's heart and tosses it out the window. Koln feels his consciousness return. Lacey says to him not looking at him "I'm sorry about that. Let's get you home."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover's face was set sourly and she didn't look at the Amish girl as she hopped up into the truck and began to speak. Of course, she wasn't mad at Ruby in the least. But the situation wasn't helping her mood.
> She drew her knees up to her chest, resting on her chin on them. "Ruby. I'm sorry for acting this way. But I'm not used to being jerked around like this. I'm not used... to being given orders to hunt down someone. And I'm certainly not used to there being an unknown threat on the horizon. Ok: So I've lived a rather cushy life until now. Is that a crime? I don't think it's unreasonable to assume that these are things a normal 18 year old girl doesn't have to deal with too often. Right?"
> She turned her head away from Ruby, still resting it on her knee. A silence passed between them before she spoke again, "And I'm sorry for fighting with Lacey. But you know? When I saw that stake go through Koln... Ruby, I thought he was _gone_! I wasn't brought up with knowledge of the supernatural. Heh, I was brought up with _Dracula_. Stake to the heart? I thought... we had _lost_ him. And in that moment... all I wanted was to make Lacey pay. Should I just assume that everything I've ever known about vampires is a lie, Ruby? Because if that's the case, I'm really tempted... The sun will be up in a few hours. _Too_ soon. And, if I won't burn up... I'd really like to see it again." She hesitated, "And... if I _do_ burn up... maybe I _deserve_ it..."



Ruby bowed her head in sadness and curled up next to Clover. "I wouldn't go as far to say you deserve such a cruel fate," she began. "It is natural to doubt all these horrifying things that are hammering us right now. I know you just want to end the pain from all these nightmares and I won't stop you if you try to.. but I still feel that God has plans for all of us and it would greatly sadden me to let you go," she said with a deep frown.
"I know something about Lacey on the outside screams deceit and sin from her actions in her appearance, even I almost lost it when she staked Koln of all people," she said while tightening her grip. "But.. I don't know, I can sense good motives within her that I can't explain.." she finished quietly. The rest of the trip she sat deep in contemplative thought.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Neighbor's Farm*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby bowed her head in sadness and curled up next to Clover. "I wouldn't go as far to say you deserve such a cruel fate," she began. "It is natural to doubt all these horrifying things that are hammering us right now. I know you just want to end the pain from all these nightmares and I won't stop you if you try to.. but I still feel that God has plans for all of us and it would greatly sadden me to let you go," she said with a deep frown.
> "I know something about Lacey on the outside screams deceit and sin from her actions in her appearance, even I almost lost it when she staked Koln of all people," she said while tightening her grip. "But.. I don't know, I can sense good motives within her that I can't explain.." she finished quietly. The rest of the trip she sat deep in contemplative thought.




The truck moves noisily along the dirt road through the hinterlands as Ruby and Clover talk. Inside the truck there is an awkward silence as Koln stares blankly out the window while Lacey drives. The wound where the stake entered his heart is gone and he has regained consciousness but apparently he has no will to speak at the moment. After a little while of driving the lights of the city start to appear over the horizon and then the tops of skyscrapers. The city still sleeps. Lacey says to Koln almost as if talking to a child "Look Koln, we're almost back! You will be able to rest soon."


----------



## izillama

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby bowed her head in sadness and curled up next to Clover. "I wouldn't go as far to say you deserve such a cruel fate," she began. "It is natural to doubt all these horrifying things that are hammering us right now. I know you just want to end the pain from all these nightmares and I won't stop you if you try to.. but I still feel that God has plans for all of us and it would greatly sadden me to let you go," she said with a deep frown.
> "I know something about Lacey on the outside screams deceit and sin from her actions in her appearance, even I almost lost it when she staked Koln of all people," she said while tightening her grip. "But.. I don't know, I can sense good motives within her that I can't explain.." she finished quietly. The rest of the trip she sat deep in contemplative thought.




Seeing Denver moving ever closer, she shook her head, "I'm sorry, Ruby. I don't mean to make you worry. And I don't mean to... _judge_ Lacey. Wait... yes I do. And I don't take back what I've said to her, either." She set her face in a childlike pout for a moment, crossing her arms further. 
Finally, she relaxed, "But I'm glad we're almost there. I'll be happy to be rid of _this_ guy." She kicked Bothwell in the head for emphasis. 
After some thought, she quirked an eyebrow in surprise, "You know, it's funny? I can barely remember what day it is today. It's as if... as if this night has just gone on and on... As though for months! Do nights sometimes feel this long, Ruby? I think that's a pretty sad and lonely thought. Right now, forever just feels like it's going to last... well... _forever_. Is there an end for vampires? What happens after you... um... _expire_?"

Seriously, I can't remember what day of the week it is anymore...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Seeing Denver moving ever closer, she shook her head, "I'm sorry, Ruby. I don't mean to make you worry. And I don't mean to... _judge_ Lacey. Wait... yes I do. And I don't take back what I've said to her, either." She set her face in a childlike pout for a moment, crossing her arms further.
> Finally, she relaxed, "But I'm glad we're almost there. I'll be happy to be rid of _this_ guy." She kicked Bothwell in the head for emphasis.
> After some thought, she quirked an eyebrow in surprise, "You know, it's funny? I can barely remember what day it is today. It's as if... as if this night has just gone on and on... As though for months! Do nights sometimes feel this long, Ruby? I think that's a pretty sad and lonely thought. Right now, forever just feels like it's going to last... well... _forever_. Is there an end for vampires? What happens after you... um... _expire_?"
> 
> Seriously, I can't remember what day of the week it is anymore...




If I remember correctly then it is Thursday (11/12), well technically I guess it's Friday the 13th now! How fitting!


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Seeing Denver moving ever closer, she shook her head, "I'm sorry, Ruby. I don't mean to make you worry. And I don't mean to... _judge_ Lacey. Wait... yes I do. And I don't take back what I've said to her, either." She set her face in a childlike pout for a moment, crossing her arms further.
> Finally, she relaxed, "But I'm glad we're almost there. I'll be happy to be rid of _this_ guy." She kicked Bothwell in the head for emphasis.
> After some thought, she quirked an eyebrow in surprise, "You know, it's funny? I can barely remember what day it is today. It's as if... as if this night has just gone on and on... As though for months! Do nights sometimes feel this long, Ruby? I think that's a pretty sad and lonely thought. Right now, forever just feels like it's going to last... well... _forever_. Is there an end for vampires? What happens after you... um... _expire_?"
> 
> Seriously, I can't remember what day of the week it is anymore...



"I've had nightmares about what might happen when vampires finally meet the end of the world. Would we be meet with grace or hatred by God and the rest of humanity. I guess I never came up with what really could happen in the end to block it out of my mind for now. I truly wish there is a silver lining somewhere," she said with assurance.
She laid back in the truck. "Can't wait to be bak in the room again, all 3 of us.."


----------



## Strider_Koln

[sblock]      He swallows and stares up towards the bright white ceiling, almost wishing he had a heartbeat so he could listen to something else besides the quiet hum of mechanical machinery. He awoke in this sterile room, bound to a comfy bed, leaving him to assume that the others must have dropped him off at the hospital. He wearily looks around, his senses now coming back to him as he remembers his small rodent friend. He tries to sit up, but fails to due to the tight white restraints  against his chest and arms. With some effort he manages to free his right arm and presses the callbox by his bedside,

"Hello there... uhm, where am I? What time is it?"

There's no response.

"I have to use the men's room. I apologize for the need to strap me down. I do not remember anything about it, but if I made trouble I am sorry."

Loud static responds, and amidst the noise a familiar voice drones on, "Ne tournez jamais votre revers à l'ennemi. S'il semble être mort, le finir tout de suite donc vous êtes certains qu'il EST mort. C'est clair ? Bon, maintenant de vous les étudiants vont à la Classe de Maths."
((Never turn your back to the enemy. If he seems to be dead, finish it immediately so you are certain he IS dead. Is that clear? Good, now off you students go to Math Class))

Koln lets out a groan as he releases the call button. He didn't realize Father Gilles now worked in Denver as a doctor. Or maybe... maybe they had finally found him! His friends are in grave danger. With renewed vigor he snaps the bonds off of his body, only to be restrained back by a single hand.

"Hello there, Kolnyr. Good seeing you again, although I never left." The familiar hunter taunts down at the confused Koln, whom is trying to figure out if this man had just materialized out of thin air of if he's been hiding in the room the whole time.

"Oh, I merely materialized out of thin air. You think much too loudly, you know that? Now I know what you want... you miss your son, don't you? You want to become human again too! Well that's never going to happen, especially with the company you keep. Kill your friends, you will feel a lot better. You can trust me... hehehe I am a priest."

Koln growls under his breath and grips the hunter's wrist.  At that moment, from out of the shadows appears Monsieur  LeSaint, still dressed completely in black... as if wearing the shadows themselves, and a bird-like carnival masque. He motions to the door, and in walks a 6ft tall anthropomorphic white rat, dressed as if he were to attend a funeral... as the corpse. 

"Tres Bien! Socrates, you came to visit me in the hospital!" Koln exclaims cheerfully, letting go of the hunter's wrist in his joy. 

The rat smiles at Koln and in a gentle voice asks, "So what are we all having?"

"I think Monsieur LeSaint wants the fish sandwich... " Turning to the drivethrough speaker orders, "Hi, I need one fish sanwhich... hmm, one chocolate milkshake. I do enjoy a good milkshake. Ah, and I know what Socrates wants... Yes, I also need a #2 combo with extra cheese s'il vous plaît? Oh, and Mr. Hunter you wanted... right, And also need one parfait and a large fry. And you?" He asks, turning around in his seat, facing the old fisherman whom makes a gun motion towards his own mouth. "Oh right! I remember! Yes, and a #3, hold the pickles. That is all"
Static follows and a deep menacing voice responds, "That'll be 6.66, as are all our orders at three in the morning here at Solomon's MeatWalk."   

Koln pulls up in his car to the window and, after waiting a moment, a dark skinned man in uniform slides open the glass. To say he was merely dark skinned does not quite do it justice, nor was he a shadow person. It is almost as if he emitted his own unique aura, darkened by centuries and centuries of sin... with his own smiley pin and name tag "Hi! I'm 'INCA'." The fast-food employee known as 'Inca' greets everyone in Koln's car with a joyful laugh before handing Koln the bagful of food. Koln gives the minimum wage worker the money - having collected from everyone for their food except for Mr. Hunter whom is a jerk and Koln had to pitch in for.

They pull into a parking space as Socrates, whom is seated next to Koln in the passenger seat begins to explain before digging into his cheesey burger, "You see Koln, your mind is falling apart and some 'pieces' have come loose and sprung up seemingly separate identities. I am of course your reason, although I am not quite happy with the manner of dress I am appearing to you in. Monsieur LeSaint is your compassion, that fisherman there is your... well actually, I think I am going to keep him a secret to you for now. Oh and Mr. Hunter is your cold and uncaring side. I wouldn't listen to him much. When you do you end up hurt..." 

"Dammit!" Koln curses as the lid to his milkshake comes free and it spills on his chest, leaving a dark crimson stain. Pointing at it Socrates says with a smirk, "See, I told you."

Fumbling for napkins in his glove compartment he hurries to clean off the stain, "Grr... so are there more of you?"

"Oh yes Koln. Like Legion, we are more... and we are many, especially as your mind continues to crumble and we pieces fall to the floor. Don't try to put it back together... but I do ask that you remember your humanity and what it means to be you. [/sblock]



Tale_Weaver said:


> The truck moves noisily along the dirt road through the hinterlands as Ruby and Clover talk. Inside the truck there is an awkward silence as Koln stares blankly out the window while Lacey drives. The wound where the stake entered his heart is gone and he has regained consciousness but apparently he has no will to speak at the moment. After a little while of driving the lights of the city start to appear over the horizon and then the tops of skyscrapers. The city still sleeps. Lacey says to Koln almost as if talking to a child "Look Koln, we're almost back! You will be able to rest soon."





"... Where's Bothwell?"


----------



## izillama

Wow... Hats off to you, Mike...

Clover looked sideways at Ruby, sorry that she had brought the thought up. How could she be so heartless? Ruby had been a vampire for much longer. Who was Clover to bring up such a delicate topic? Ruby was definitely more religious than Clover had ever been. As a member of the Amish faith, she was probably more terrified of Hell and the thereafter than Clover was, too. Though, Clover assumed--according to Koln--Hell could be just as bad as a cold, unfeeling afterlife: Doomed to walk the earth for all eternity. Always in fear of Judgement.
While thinking this, Clover began to speak. She recited stoically from memory, her eyes unfocused, as she allowed her mind to wander over the images,
"_Some say the world will end in fire,
Some say in ice.
From what I've tasted of desire
I hold with those who favor fire.
But if I had to perish twice,
I think I know enough of hate
To say that for destruction ice
Is also great
And would suffice_."*
Her eyes became normal again, and her head quickly snapped sideways to look at Ruby, worrying that she might have offended the girl, "I'm so sorry! I should really stop. I don't mean to make you worry or bring up bad thoughts. I'm sorry, Ruby."

*Robert Frost--and, by a cruel twist of fate, the poem with which Stephanie Meyer opens up either the third or fourth one of her Twilight books, I forget which


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Hinterlands*



Strider_Koln said:


> "... Where's Bothwell?"




Lacey smiles and says "Oh don't worry about him, he's going where he belongs. Speaking of which, I should call the airport and let them know we are landing soon. Did you say you wanted peanuts?"

Lacey takes out her cell phone and quickly dials a number on it and puts it to her ear. Koln can't hear the person on the other end but he can assume who it is. "We've got him. We are on our way back now....I know it's getting late.....I think Koln has the munchies. Kay bye!"

Lacey hangs up the phone and says to Koln "I don't know about you but I'm glad this is almost over. I mean, it was fun meeting that guy Emerson and stealing that old man's pants but the rest of the trip was kind of a drag really! I also think it freaked the girls out a bit too, I mean with the zombies and all."

Streetlights start to show up along the sides of the road as you enter the outskirts of Denver.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey smiles and says "Oh don't worry about him, he's going where he belongs. Speaking of which, I should call the airport and let them know we are landing soon. Did you say you wanted peanuts?"
> 
> Lacey takes out her cell phone and quickly dials a number on it and puts it to her ear. Koln can't hear the person on the other end but he can assume who it is. "We've got him. We are on our way back now....I know it's getting late.....I think Koln has the munchies. Kay bye!"
> 
> Lacey hangs up the phone and says to Koln "I don't know about you but I'm glad this is almost over. I mean, it was fun meeting that guy Emerson and stealing that old man's pants but the rest of the trip was kind of a drag really! I also think it freaked the girls out a bit too, I mean with the zombies and all."
> 
> Streetlights start to show up along the sides of the road as you enter the outskirts of Denver.




"Peanuts will be... just fine. Bothwell's going where he belongs? That is Hell, you realize that, right? Just because he surrendered doesn't mean he's no longer a vampire... and it doesn't erase his mortal sins. I understand why you did what you did back there, but try it again and I assure you that you will be the one getting staked." 
Koln's way of saying  'Thank you' to Lacey.
He keeps looking out the window as he gently pets Socrates' head with his finger, seemingly lost in thought.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Peanuts will be... just fine. Bothwell's going where he belongs? That is Hell, you realize that, right? Just because he surrendered doesn't mean he's no longer a vampire... and it doesn't erase his mortal sins. I understand why you did what you did back there, but try it again and I assure you that you will be the one getting staked."
> Koln's way of saying  'Thank you' to Lacey.
> He keeps looking out the window as he gently pets Socrates' head with his finger, seemingly lost in thought.




Lacey puts a hand over her chest and says "Now Koln, it's not very polite when a guy vampire stakes a girl vampire!"

After driving a little more the streets start to look familiar. The streets you have traveled and come to know so well surround you now and soon Lacey pulls the truck to the curb in front of The Broadstreet. There is a man standing nearby who motions for Lacey to go around to the back parking lot. Normally this small parking lot would be packed with cars but right now at about 4:30 in the morning the parking lot is empty.

Lacey pulls the truck up to a back entrance to the club where 3 men emerge. From their varying heights and builds you can tell that they are Duke, Earl, and the Count, Edward's right hand men. Duke approaches the back of the truck and says in his low emotionless voice to Clover and Ruby "Good morning. You did good." Lacey says to Koln "You can stay in here if you want." before getting out of the truck. Earl and the Count hop into the back of the truck. They whip the blanket off of Bothwell and look down at his paralyzed form. Earl says "Look at this fool man! Used to think he was such a tough guy. Good job staking him though." They hoist Bothwell down to Duke who seems to effortlessly carry the body in his arms by himself. Duke says "I'll let Edward know you're here." The Count helps him get inside while Earl leans against the truck. He says "Rough night huh guys?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

> The Count helps him get inside while Earl leans against the truck. He says "Rough night huh guys?"




Ruby smiles sheepishly at the question. Suddenly a horrifying but dark comedic montage of flashbacks flood her head. The scythe through the chest, the broken leg, the brass knuckles to the face and gut, and the toss off the barn ledge.

"..... You might say that" she said with a smirk.

She turned to Clover in response to the recited apocalyptic poetry earlier. "That was actually beautiful, what you said earlier. It is what it is, I need to accept it sooner or later," she concluded softly.


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled back at Ruby, happy that she hadn't made the girl feel worse. 
Suddenly conscious of wearing a short skirt and sitting in the back of a truck bed, she stood up and quickly smoothed herself down; more than aware of the three men standing in front of her and their eyes probably wandering where they weren't allowed. She gave Duke, Earl, and the Count an accusing glance, the nodded, "Yes, he was quite a... handful. We're happy to be rid of him. But does Edward really need to see us? I mean, it's betting a bit... _early_ here, don't you think?" 
She crossed her arms and looked at Earl reproachfully, as though she expected him to realize his mistake in making them stay and allow them to go home.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled back at Ruby, happy that she hadn't made the girl feel worse.
> Suddenly conscious of wearing a short skirt and sitting in the back of a truck bed, she stood up and quickly smoothed herself down; more than aware of the three men standing in front of her and their eyes probably wandering where they weren't allowed. She gave Duke, Earl, and the Count an accusing glance, the nodded, "Yes, he was quite a... handful. We're happy to be rid of him. But does Edward really need to see us? I mean, it's betting a bit... _early_ here, don't you think?"
> She crossed her arms and looked at Earl reproachfully, as though she expected him to realize his mistake in making them stay and allow them to go home.




Earl chuckles and says "I'm sure he won't keep you here. He probably just wants to thank you and tell you when to meet him tomorrow. Formal stuff, ya know?"

Soon after Earl says this the back door of the club opens again and Edward steps out. He says "I thank you all for bringing the scum back here, I'm sure we'll be able to get a lot of useful information from him regarding Thaddeus. However, seeing as how the sun is going to rise in less than 2 hours time  this will have to wait until tomorrow night. In the meantime I'd like to ask you all if there is anything I should know before questioning him?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "In the meantime I'd like to ask you all if there is anything I should know before questioning him?"



 "Yes, he has some weapons on him and he has the ability to raise the dead," Ruby started. "Oh yea, he also has a phobia of my ravens, hehe" she chuckled. "Possibly a good device to get whatever you want out of him."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Earl chuckles and says "I'm sure he won't keep you here. He probably just wants to thank you and tell you when to meet him tomorrow. Formal stuff, ya know?"
> 
> Soon after Earl says this the back door of the club opens again and Edward steps out. He says "I thank you all for bringing the scum back here, I'm sure we'll be able to get a lot of useful information from him regarding Thaddeus. However, seeing as how the sun is going to rise in less than 2 hours time  this will have to wait until tomorrow night. In the meantime I'd like to ask you all if there is anything I should know before questioning him?"




"Yes... let him know that I'll be watching. Oh and ask him where Thaddeus lives and if he can provide a list of his greatest fears and concerns..." Koln replies, smiling at Earl. "As a member of the Catholic Church and speaking on its behalf, if you do decide to execute Bothwell after making him talk, you will be happy to know that you have my full support."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Yes... let him know that I'll be watching. Oh and ask him where Thaddeus lives and if he can provide a list of his greatest fears and concerns..." Koln replies, smiling at Earl. "As a member of the Catholic Church and speaking on its behalf, if you do decide to execute Bothwell after making him talk, you will be happy to know that you have my full support."




Edward says "Well I'm very glad you approve. I'll meet you all here tomorrow night to give out your rewards. I'm sure you will be most pleased."

Lacey runs up to him and hugs him saying "Oh I knew you would! I'm so happy!" Wrenching himself free of her he says "Yes well, I most certainly want us all to be happy. Now if you'll excuse me, I think we should all head off to rest before we burn alive in the sun." Edward bids everyone goodnight and he and his crew go back inside The Broadstreet.

Lacey says "Well, now that we are all so certain that we will be happy I should bring you all back to your happy place!" She hops into the truck excitedly and the rest of you follow (this time getting inside the truck).

The drive back to the school is very quiet and uneventful. The University never seemed more welcoming than now after I night of shenanigans.  Lacey says with a weak smile "Looks like our adventure ends here. I hope you all had fun, I know I did! I guess I'll be going back to Klondike's house where I'll have to stay all by myself....hope the sun doesn't rise before I get there..."

You all get the Achievement: Catch and Release worth (15xp).
Everyone also gets a bonus 5xp for roleplaying.

You also get to see the Bothwell picture here.


----------



## izillama

Clover let a "friendly" smile light up her features, "Oh, and we certainly wouldn't want _that_ to happen. Well, good luck out there, Lacey! Thanks for the lift." She stepped up to the building and slid her security card, opening the door. Turning, she quirked an eyebrow, "Koln? Ruby? Are you coming?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover let a "friendly" smile light up her features, "Oh, and we certainly wouldn't want _that_ to happen. Well, good luck out there, Lacey! Thanks for the lift." She stepped up to the building and slid her security card, opening the door. Turning, she quirked an eyebrow, "Koln? Ruby? Are you coming?"



Ruby frowns a little bit, worried about Lacey's travels. "I will be right there," she said. She moved in closer to Lacey while reaching into her satchel. She pulled out the gold watch and the $30 she had saved. "Here, I'm not sure this is enough to pawn and such, but maybe you can get a motel for the day. It's my way of saying thank you for your help," she whispered as she placed them both in her hand. 
She smiled and turned around to enter the dorm. "Ok all set," she said cheerfully.


----------



## izillama

...
Clover quirked an eyebrow at Ruby, confused, "Um, Ruby? If you'll remember, Lacey has been staying in Klondike's house. I don't think she needs a motel."
She looked past Ruby at Lacey, though continuing to talk to the Amish girl while giving Lacey an accusing look, "And I'm _sure_ that Lacey couldn't _possibly_ accept such a generous offer on false terms."
'Ie, don't you dare walk off with the money and the watch, you!'


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> ...
> Clover quirked an eyebrow at Ruby, confused, "Um, Ruby? If you'll remember, Lacey has been staying in Klondike's house. I don't think she needs a motel."
> She looked past Ruby at Lacey, though continuing to talk to the Amish girl while giving Lacey an accusing look, "And I'm _sure_ that Lacey couldn't _possibly_ accept such a generous offer on false terms."
> 'Ie, don't you dare walk off with the money and the watch, you!'



Ruby shrugged, "I just thought there was something closer in town so she doesn't travel far. But anyway, it won't bother me at all if she takes it."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby frowns a little bit, worried about Lacey's travels. "I will be right there," she said. She moved in closer to Lacey while reaching into her satchel. She pulled out the gold watch and the $30 she had saved. "Here, I'm not sure this is enough to pawn and such, but maybe you can get a motel for the day. It's my way of saying thank you for your help," she whispered as she placed them both in her hand.
> She smiled and turned around to enter the dorm. "Ok all set," she said cheerfully.




Lacey says "I'm not homeless....just lonely. You can keep the money hunny. But I'll take the watch, I've needed one for awhile! Thanks a lot!" Lacey slips the gold watch onto her wrist which looks ridiculous because it is a men's watch and is too large for her.

Lacey then, looking dejected, drives off into the night leaving Ruby, Clover, and Koln to their own devices. They get back to Clover's dorm room which looks just the way it did when Clover and Ruby left it to go find Koln hours ago, scribble drawings on the wall and everything. The idea of rest never seemed so good to any of you.

I'd like to take over someone's dreams as they sleep, preferably Ruby. So if Ruby doesn't have a dream planned then I'll give her one


----------



## izillama

Clover shook her head as she pulled back the covers of her bed and hopped in, not even bothering to change out of her clothes. She grumbled to anyone who would listen, "Ok, that was ridiculous. And it took forever. Edward had better have some damn good reward for us tomorrow night after this..."
[sblock=Idle roleplay: pay it no heed]She pulled the covers up and tried to get comfy. She managed to stay still for a mere five seconds before she was up and out of bed again, barely even paying attention to Koln or Ruby. Grabbing her pajamas, she headed to the bathroom to change: Startling some of the early morning runners who were just getting up and brushing their teeth to get ready for the day. Paying them no heed, she changed into cotton bliss and headed to a lonely sink in the corner of the bathroom to brush her own teeth. 
An awkward silence passed through the bathroom, and she and the other girls glanced at each other for a few seconds before they spit and exited the room in what seemed like a hurry.
Clover looked at herself in the mirror. She looked like death. Pale. Unappealing. Unhealthy. She disgusted even herself. So she turned away and put the paste on her toothbrush without looking at the mirror.
Disillusioned. 
The toothpaste tasted horrible and she almost gagged on the overwhelming taste of fluoride. She immediately spit it out, looking back into the mirror in embarrassed horror as she watched red, white, and blue paste bubble from the corner of her mouth.
Cursing under her breath, she wiped it away with the back of her hand and loaded up her toothbrush again, holding back a choking sound as she began to vigorously brush her teeth. Her fangs gleamed deadly in the mirror, and she was morbidly aware of how ghastly she was looking. _Monstrous_. 
Finally, the ordeal was over and she finished washing up. But no amount of water could scrub away her pallor. Had it been that the night had worn her so thin? Or was this what she had become? Clover couldn't help thinking to herself that no amount of makeup could help this. 
Sighing in spite of herself, she backed away from the sink and happened to turn towards the bathroom window. The glass was frosted, but she could just begin to make out an early morning glow emerging from the twilight. As though entranced, she walked over to the window and placed her fingertips on the glass. It held no warmth. Not that she had expected it to. She wondered if the sun were just peeking up over the horizon by this point? Or was it just the sky lightening? For a fleeting moment, she had a mind to open the window and investigate. After all, the cold night air would hold no consequence for her.
But she was a coward. Or perhaps she was intelligent at the very least. 
She felt a moment of overwhelming sadness as she backed away from the glass and picked up her toothbrush. Walking from the sun, she headed back into the safety of the hallway, padding her way down the corridor to her room. The lights were off. She could only guess at what Koln and Ruby were doing. She didn't care.
Walking to her bed, she once again snuggled her way down into the covers. Closing her eyes she allowed herself to submit to the calming, yet fleeting, escape from reality that rest provided.
'I hate this. I hate my existence. I don't want to fight. I don't want to see all that death and destruction. I just want to be _me_. And to be _normal_. And... if I can't be either of those... maybe I'm not... meant to _be_... at all.."
_ZzzzzZzzzzzzzzz_
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Ok, that was ridiculous. And it took forever. Edward had better have some damn good reward for us tomorrow night after this..."



"I'll say," she replied with a sigh. "Maybe some armor so I don't get pointy objects in me as much," she said sheepishly. While waiting till Clover was finished getting ready for bed, she looked over to Koln, who was still probably in his own world in his head.
      "How are you feeling? That stake must have been horrible, but i'm glad your ok," she started awkwardly as the tear from her cold heart opened up again.  "I'm sorry we couldn't find Thaddeous tonight, I know you want to end it too.. But as you can see, I am more than capable of helping you finding him.. so.. um.. we can find him some other time," she said while trying to act confident. "I'm more than capable of protecting myself so you don't have to worry.." she finished abruptly.
    What she really wanted to say was 'I love you all so much, i'd be willing to take more than a scythe to protect you..' 
When Clover would arrive back into the room, Ruby would say her goodnights and wash-up for bed. 



> I'd like to take over someone's dreams as they sleep, preferably Ruby. So if Ruby doesn't have a dream planned then I'll give her one



That would be great!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> "I'll say," she replied with a sigh. "Maybe some armor so I don't get pointy objects in me as much," she said sheepishly. While waiting till Clover was finished getting ready for bed, she looked over to Koln, who was still probably in his own world in his head.
> "How are you feeling? That stake must have been horrible, but i'm glad your ok," she started awkwardly as the tear from her cold heart opened up again.  "I'm sorry we couldn't find Thaddeous tonight, I know you want to end it too.. But as you can see, I am more than capable of helping you finding him.. so.. um.. we can find him some other time," she said while trying to act confident. "I'm more than capable of protecting myself so you don't have to worry.." she finished abruptly.
> What she really wanted to say was 'I love you all so much, i'd be willing to take more than a scythe to protect you..'
> When Clover would arrive back into the room, Ruby would say her goodnights and wash-up for bed.
> 
> That would be great!




Everyone can play out their dreams if they want otherwise just let me know and I'll move things forward.

So assuming that everyone finds a place to lie down and rest, the morning comes while you are all asleep in the safety of Clover's windowless dorm room in the creepy basement.

Ruby's Dream
[sblock]
You wake up and look at the clock. It's about 2pm, Clover and Koln are still asleep in their beds, or in Koln's case under the bed. You see Clover's laptop sitting open on her desk casting a pale blue light across the room. You've seen Clover hitting buttons on there and bringing up strange pictures on the screen. She even ordered clothes through that computer! You wonder f maybe you could make it show images of your home, you miss your old home, the great expanses of farmland. Zechial plowing the fields. Even milking the cows in a smelly stable seems like a welcome breath of fresh air to you!

You can't hold back anymore, you jump out of bed and run over to the computer. Sitting down at the desk you look at the keyboard and that strange thing sitting next to the computer. What did Clover call it? A mouse? You remember Clover moving it around on the desk and making clicking noises with it. Strangely enough, you manage to find images of farmland on the computer. It just seems to come naturally to you and you don't give much thought to how you figured it out so quickly. You click through the different images and suddenly you come across one that makes you have to look twice before believing your eyes. You see a picture of your house! It's even labeled "The Hawks Farm" on it! You are so intrigued you put your face up against the screen to get a closer look, your nose practically touching it. 

All of a sudden you feel like you are falling forward and your head goes through the screen as you are literally sucked inside by the laptop's evil powers. You think that this must be God's punishment for using forbidden technology. Everything goes a blinding white and you can't see a thing. You feel like you are sitting on something however. You feel something moving between your legs moving your hips up and down, it feels like you are riding a horse. The bright light starts to clear and you see that you are on the back of a giant yellow bird the likes of which you have never seen! You are riding the bird through some kind of field. If the bird wasn't strange enough, you realize that you are still barefoot and in your pajamas! It is the middle of the afternoon and you finally reach a farm where you can see people working off in the distance. As you come closer you realize that this is your family's farm. They all must be out there working. The giant bird brings you to the front door of a barn near your house and beckons you to get down by making soft chirping noises "kewh kweh!" You no sooner get off the bird's back then it bolts off into the fields and out of sight. you shrug and enter the barn to see if anyone is inside. There are cows and horses in the barn eating, drinking, and resting. You can hear someone coming down a flight of stairs that you know leads to the storage rooms up above. Your mother emerges and she is carrying 4 large metal buckets. She spots you and drops the buckets "Ruby? My Ruby is that you!?" She runs over and hugs you saying "Oh how I've missed you! I thought that I had lost you to the devil's playground! Please tell me that you only wore their pajamas!" Before you can answer her face becomes very serious and she says "Quick child, there is much work to be done here." She puts her arm around you and picks up one of the buckets off the floor. She walks you over to one of the cows that is standing nearest to the door lazily eating some hay that's on the ground. "Sit." she says pointing at a stool sitting next to the cow. "Jacob is too busy planting corn and I have to start making dinner. I need you to help milk the cows, there's no one else to do it right now." She starts heading out the door and looks over her shoulder at you and grins "We're counting on you." Then she leaves and you can hear her close the large barn door behind her. The cow's udder is literally bulging with milk and you know that nothing beats the taste of fresh milk after it is prepared for drinking. For some reason though you have no appetite for this sort of thing at all and you start to squeeze the liquid into the bucket your mom gave you. 

As you are doing this you see a rat scurry across the floor. Rats really shouldn't be in here but you figure it might have just slipped in while the door was open. A moment later you spot two more. You watch them and see that they scurried into a wooden bucket. You go over and look inside the bucket. You see that the bucket is packed to the brim with rats! They are so tightly packed in there that they split the bucket open spilling rats everywhere. The rats start to cover the floor around your feet and soon they start crawling on your legs and biting you. You jump around and try to brush them off but there are too many of them. You make a run for the door. When you open it your mother is there smiling at you. "Help me! Get these things off me!" you yell, but she just stands there smiling. "You deserve this." she says "You think that we'll just accept you beause you decided to come back. We know the sins you have committed and now you must be punished." The rats start to climb up to your waist now, continually scratching and biting tearing pieces of your pajamas off. Your mother laughs a horrible wicked laugh that sounds more like a cackle than anything else "I would wake up now if I were you, unless you want to be eaten alive! These rats will send you back into the abyss where you belong!"
[/sblock]

You'll have to spend 1 Willpower point to wake up if you want to do that.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "I'll say," she replied with a sigh. "Maybe some armor so I don't get pointy objects in me as much," she said sheepishly. While waiting till Clover was finished getting ready for bed, she looked over to Koln, who was still probably in his own world in his head.
> "How are you feeling? That stake must have been horrible, but i'm glad your ok," she started awkwardly as the tear from her cold heart opened up again.  "I'm sorry we couldn't find Thaddeous tonight, I know you want to end it too.. But as you can see, I am more than capable of helping you finding him.. so.. um.. we can find him some other time," she said while trying to act confident. "I'm more than capable of protecting myself so you don't have to worry.." she finished abruptly.
> What she really wanted to say was 'I love you all so much, i'd be willing to take more than a scythe to protect you..'
> When Clover would arrive back into the room, Ruby would say her goodnights and wash-up for bed.
> 
> 
> That would be great!





[sblock]
Koln has been eerily quiet this whole time since entering the dorm. He drifts in and out of consciousness to see Ruby telling him something, but he can't make out her words. After her lips stop moving he thinks he hears her voice. The words so clear... 'I love you so much... I'll protect you..." 
Taking her hand into his he responds after catching her gaze, "I love you too, Ruby." [/sblock]

His eyes open as he stares up at the bottom of Clover's bed. He rolls from under it and sits up. He rubs his eyes and gets to his feet as the events of last night slowly come back to him - how Bothwell embaressed him, how Lacey staked him... he was made to look so weak. As he angrily recollects he begins to shadow box, throwing fitful yet controlled punching combinations with a flurry of low and high roundhouse kicks. As his rage builds his movements become faster and faster, increasing in intensity but remaining silent - Koln's expert weight-distribution and coordination while fighting keeps him light on his feet. In his head he is now fighting all of them, Bothwell, Thaddeus, Cain, Sparkley Edward, vampire after vampire being defeated, slain, and tossed aside. 

After his little workout he sits at Clover's desk. He reaches into her bag and finds her desert eagle. He begins to field strip the weapon and clean its internal parts as he prepares himself mentally for another night.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Everyone can play out their dreams if they want otherwise just let me know and I'll move things forward.
> 
> So assuming that everyone finds a place to lie down and rest, the morning comes while you are all asleep in the safety of Clover's windowless dorm room in the creepy basement.
> 
> Ruby's Dream
> [sblock]
> You wake up and look at the clock. It's about 2pm, Clover and Koln are still asleep in their beds, or in Koln's case under the bed. You see Clover's laptop sitting open on her desk casting a pale blue light across the room. You've seen Clover hitting buttons on there and bringing up strange pictures on the screen. She even ordered clothes through that computer! You wonder f maybe you could make it show images of your home, you miss your old home, the great expanses of farmland. Zechial plowing the fields. Even milking the cows in a smelly stable seems like a welcome breath of fresh air to you!
> 
> You can't hold back anymore, you jump out of bed and run over to the computer. Sitting down at the desk you look at the keyboard and that strange thing sitting next to the computer. What did Clover call it? A mouse? You remember Clover moving it around on the desk and making clicking noises with it. Strangely enough, you manage to find images of farmland on the computer. It just seems to come naturally to you and you don't give much thought to how you figured it out so quickly. You click through the different images and suddenly you come across one that makes you have to look twice before believing your eyes. You see a picture of your house! It's even labeled "The Hawks Farm" on it! You are so intrigued you put your face up against the screen to get a closer look, your nose practically touching it.
> 
> All of a sudden you feel like you are falling forward and your head goes through the screen as you are literally sucked inside by the laptop's evil powers. You think that this must be God's punishment for using forbidden technology. Everything goes a blinding white and you can't see a thing. You feel like you are sitting on something however. You feel something moving between your legs moving your hips up and down, it feels like you are riding a horse. The bright light starts to clear and you see that you are on the back of a giant yellow bird the likes of which you have never seen! You are riding the bird through some kind of field. If the bird wasn't strange enough, you realize that you are still barefoot and in your pajamas! It is the middle of the afternoon and you finally reach a farm where you can see people working off in the distance. As you come closer you realize that this is your family's farm. They all must be out there working. The giant bird brings you to the front door of a barn near your house and beckons you to get down by making soft chirping noises "kewh kweh!" You no sooner get off the bird's back then it bolts off into the fields and out of sight. you shrug and enter the barn to see if anyone is inside. There are cows and horses in the barn eating, drinking, and resting. You can hear someone coming down a flight of stairs that you know leads to the storage rooms up above. Your mother emerges and she is carrying 4 large metal buckets. She spots you and drops the buckets "Ruby? My Ruby is that you!?" She runs over and hugs you saying "Oh how I've missed you! I thought that I had lost you to the devil's playground! Please tell me that you only wore their pajamas!" Before you can answer her face becomes very serious and she says "Quick child, there is much work to be done here." She puts her arm around you and picks up one of the buckets off the floor. She walks you over to one of the cows that is standing nearest to the door lazily eating some hay that's on the ground. "Sit." she says pointing at a stool sitting next to the cow. "Jacob is too busy planting corn and I have to start making dinner. I need you to help milk the cows, there's no one else to do it right now." She starts heading out the door and looks over her shoulder at you and grins "We're counting on you." Then she leaves and you can hear her close the large barn door behind her. The cow's udder is literally bulging with milk and you know that nothing beats the taste of fresh milk after it is prepared for drinking. For some reason though you have no appetite for this sort of thing at all and you start to squeeze the liquid into the bucket your mom gave you.
> 
> As you are doing this you see a rat scurry across the floor. Rats really shouldn't be in here but you figure it might have just slipped in while the door was open. A moment later you spot two more. You watch them and see that they scurried into a wooden bucket. You go over and look inside the bucket. You see that the bucket is packed to the brim with rats! They are so tightly packed in there that they split the bucket open spilling rats everywhere. The rats start to cover the floor around your feet and soon they start crawling on your legs and biting you. You jump around and try to brush them off but there are too many of them. You make a run for the door. When you open it your mother is there smiling at you. "Help me! Get these things off me!" you yell, but she just stands there smiling. "You deserve this." she says "You think that we'll just accept you beause you decided to come back. We know the sins you have committed and now you must be punished." The rats start to climb up to your waist now, continually scratching and biting tearing pieces of your pajamas off. Your mother laughs a horrible wicked laugh that sounds more like a cackle than anything else "I would wake up now if I were you, unless you want to be eaten alive! These rats will send you back into the abyss where you belong!"
> [/sblock]
> 
> You'll have to spend 1 Willpower point to wake up if you want to do that.



Oooo I think I was riding a chocobo, sweet! ^_^
Ruby tries in vain to swipe the rats off, "Stop you all stop!" She tried to command them. 
Her face scrunches up with tears and fright as she looks up at her mother. "Mama I had to leave, it wasn't my fault--Mama please!!" she said in shrieks. "I'm not like her, I swear!" she pleaded. "I will find her and bring her back.." The pain was too much to bear, Ruby had to escape this torment. 
I'll use the willpoint, it will be my first but it is worth it to escape the monster rats
Upon waking, Ruby breaks out in sobs.


----------



## izillama

[sblock]
"Clover, dear, eat your vegetables."
Catherine Edwards' calm, yet commanding voice sounded from the other end of the dining table. Clover looked up from her morning coffee to stare at her mother's sad, gray eyes down the other end of the table. 
She quirked an eyebrow, defiant, "I will when I will, mother."
"Clover, dear, your vegetables are going to waste. You'll be late for school."
"I _will, _mother."
Their eyes locked and a beam of sunlight peeked in from the high stained-glass windows. The cuckoo clock on the wall chimed 8 o'clock: one-two-three-ten times...
"Clover, dear, your vegetables are getting cold. Why won't you eat them? Your father will be picking you up from school any time now."
"I don't want them."
"Clover, dear, eat your vegetables."
"I"m not hungry."
"Clover, dear, why won't you eat your vegetables?" The syllables of her last question stretched out into infinity: Almost as infinitely long as the dining room table. Catherine was getting harder and harder to see. Just a tiny speck, way down the other end of the oak slab they called a table. 
Clover's eyes dilated as she watched the table stretch--farther and farther. The room was beginning to elongate. Chairs were showing up out of thin air on both sides of the table as it grew. And her mother got farther and father away. But she could still hear her voice.
"Clover, dear, why won't you eat your vegetables? It's almost time for school."
Clover looked down at her plate. The broccoli and brussel sprouts looked back at her with big, glassy eyes. They chimed together, imploringly, "Cloooooover, deeeeeear, why won't you eaaaaat usssssss?"
Clover stood in alarm, knocking over her coffee as she did so. The teacup she had been drinking it from tipped over and sloshed the liquid all over her plate of vegetables. The broccoli and brussel sprouts gasped in alarm then screamed in pain as they drown in a sea of red: blood spilled from the coffee cup.
And still Catherine got farther away. 
"No... mother!"
Clover hopped up onto the table, running to keep up with its expanding length, dodging over porcelain serving bowls and perfectly polished silverware. She barely made any headway.
The stained glass windows moved by her: each window showing a different image in vivid, graphic detail: her and Mindy going out on Halloween night, Clover encountering Koln for the first time, Clover waking up in a dark basement, Clover drinking Ruby's blood. The images kept coming in beautiful stained glass detail. And still, Catherine became farther away. 
Finally, Clover stopped running and simply watched her mother fade into the distant expanse of the dining room. She stood, lonely, on top of the crisp white table linens, and she raised her hand in farewell as she realized it was useless. 
A rumble sounded from behind Clover, and she turned in time to see brussel sprouts the size of dinner plates rolling their way down the table towards her.
They growled menacingly in deep, tenor voices, "Eaaaaaaaaaaat usssssssssss!"
The room suddenly grew brighter, and the sun caused the glass windows to shatter. Stained glass rained down on Clover and the brussel sprouts, skewering the vegetables--who cried out in screeching pain.
Clover smiled as the flying glass sliced through her own skin: colored shards sticking into her and turning her into a shining, bloody mess. She laughed at the dying brussel sprouts and sneered as their green blood leaked out over the table.
Then, she felt warmth on her back and turned to see the sun shining full-out in front of her.
And she burst into a ball of fire... and disintegrated. 
[/sblock]

Clover twitched in her sleep. She didn't wake, but merely grumbled, "Damn you... brussel... sprouts..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Oooo I think I was riding a chocobo, sweet! ^_^
> Ruby tries in vain to swipe the rats off, "Stop you all stop!" She tried to command them.
> Her face scrunches up with tears and fright as she looks up at her mother. "Mama I had to leave, it wasn't my fault--Mama please!!" she said in shrieks. "I'm not like her, I swear!" she pleaded. "I will find her and bring her back.." The pain was too much to bear, Ruby had to escape this torment.
> I'll use the willpoint, it will be my first but it is worth it to escape the monster rats
> Upon waking, Ruby breaks out in sobs.




Ruby spends 1 Willpower Point

Ruby awakes sobbing. It takes her a little while to notice where she is, looking at the clock Ruby can see that it is only 4pm. She can see Clover sleeping in her bed and can assume that Koln is still under the bed. But something isn't right; she can still hear the scurrying of the rats in her head, their little paws scampering around. She hears Clover's rabbit Icarus making a great deal of noise in his cage below her bed. She steps onto the floor to look at the bunny and feels the floor moving beneath her her feet. Looking down she sees that there really are rats! Rats all over the floor, climbing on Icarus's cage and even all over Koln while he sleeps! Luckily it seems that these rats aren't vicious like the ones in Ruby's dream but still. Ruby can hear people's voices in the distance outside the room and the sounds of doors being closed as people leave the building.

Sorry Mike, even Koln hasn't woken up yet. He's still in dreamland.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby spends 1 Willpower Point
> 
> Ruby awakes sobbing. It takes her a little while to notice where she is, looking at the clock Ruby can see that it is only 4pm. She can see Clover sleeping in her bed and can assume that Koln is still under the bed. But something isn't right; she can still hear the scurrying of the rats in her head, their little paws scampering around. She hears Clover's rabbit Icarus making a great deal of noise in his cage below her bed. She steps onto the floor to look at the bunny and feels the floor moving beneath her her feet. Looking down she sees that there really are rats! Rats all over the floor, climbing on Icarus's cage and even all over Koln while he sleeps! Luckily it seems that these rats aren't vicious like the ones in Ruby's dream but still. Ruby can hear people's voices in the distance outside the room and the sounds of doors being closed as people leave the building.
> 
> Sorry Mike, even Koln hasn't woken up yet. He's still in dreamland.



Ruby let out a gasp as she was taken by surprise by the mounds of rats everywhere. She had to convince herself that she wasn't in a dream again. She touched her face with ehr hands and even gave herself a hard pinch just in case. "Nope, they're real alright," she said disheartened. "Why on earth would this many be here, could there be danger?!"

She knelt down and singled out a rat that hopefully wasn't moving as fast. Feral Whispers "Hey you calm down, here. And tell the rest of the lot the same. Why are you all here anyway? Is something going on?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby let out a gasp as she was taken by surprise by the mounds of rats everywhere. She had to convince herself that she wasn't in a dream again. She touched her face with ehr hands and even gave herself a hard pinch just in case. "Nope, they're real alright," she said disheartened. "Why on earth would this many be here, could there be danger?!"
> 
> She knelt down and singled out a rat that hopefully wasn't moving as fast. Feral Whispers "Hey you calm down, here. And tell the rest of the lot the same. Why are you all here anyway? Is something going on?




Ruby
[sblock]
The rat looks up at Ruby and says in a rather sly tone "Oh don't mind us, we're just passing through. Mind if we chew on some things in here? Like this man on the floor?"
[/sblock]

The rats don't stop, in fact they continue to swarm around Koln nibbling at his clothes. Socrates emerges from Koln's pillow and jumps up onto Clover's bed.

Ruby
[sblock]
Looking at Socrates sitting on the bed he says "Do something! These rats are no good, no good I tell you!"
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> The rat looks up at Ruby and says in a rather sly tone "Oh don't mind us, we're just passing through. Mind if we chew on some things in here? Like this man on the floor?"
> [/sblock]
> 
> The rats don't stop, in fact they continue to swarm around Koln nibbling at his clothes. Socrates emerges from Koln's pillow and jumps up onto Clover's bed.
> 
> Ruby
> [sblock]
> Looking at Socrates sitting on the bed he says "Do something! These rats are no good, no good I tell you!"
> [/sblock]



Ruby has just about had enough of these rats. Her eyes glow a menacing green. "This is your last warning, all of you. Leave now! Don't destroy anything in this room, you will respect this property and everyone in it, or else this will all be you" she says in a dark and annoyed tone.
She picks up a rat in each fist and chomps on them wildly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby has just about had enough of these rats. Her eyes glow a menacing green. "This is your last warning, all of you. Leave now! Don't destroy anything in this room, you will respect this property and everyone in it, or else this will all be you" she says in a dark and annoyed tone.
> She picks up a rat in each fist and chomps on them wildly.




Ruby gains 2 bloodpoints from the rats.

The rats start to swarm in more aggressively as if angered by Ruby's actions. They start to swarm around the sleeping Koln and Ruby's legs delivering vicious bites in response. 

Damage on Koln
1d4 → [1] = (1) 


Damage on Ruby
1d4 → [4] = (4)

Koln takes 1 damage (swarm).

Ruby takes 4 damage (swarm).

Koln wakes up to the rats crawling all over him and biting. You can hear Icarus running around his cage frantically.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby gains 2 bloodpoints from the rats.
> 
> The rats start to swarm in more aggressively as if angered by Ruby's actions. They start to swarm around the sleeping Koln and Ruby's legs delivering vicious bites in response.
> 
> Damage on Koln
> 1d4 → [1] = (1)
> 
> 
> Damage on Ruby
> 1d4 → [4] = (4)
> 
> Koln takes 1 damage (swarm).
> 
> Ruby takes 4 damage (swarm).
> 
> Koln wakes up to the rats crawling all over him and biting. You can hear Icarus running around his cage frantically.



Deep seeded fear rests with Ruby's chest again as a result of her deja-vu. She lets out a shriek as she loses her self for a second in that nightmare. She runs over towards Koln, seeing that he's awake now. "Eat Koln eat! I can't stop them, its a free buffet, just get rid of them with me!" she cried out. 'I guess it's officially a free-for-all since they won't listen to reason,' she concluded. She scooped up more rats in her arms and started chomping some more.


----------



## izillama

Can I assume that the noise would wake Clover up?

A bit groggy at first, Clover slowly came to her senses and sat up in bed, barely aware of the chaos in the room as she mumbled sleepily, "Whathehell... 'sall the racket...?"
A cry of fear from Icarus suddenly brought her to her senses, and her eyes widened as she watched Koln and Ruby madly chomping on... _rats_?
She screeched, impulsively backing up and flattening herself against the wall as she angrily yelled at her friends, "What are you two doing!? Why are all these damn rats in here!?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Can I assume that the noise would wake Clover up?
> 
> A bit groggy at first, Clover slowly came to her senses and sat up in bed, barely aware of the chaos in the room as she mumbled sleepily, "Whathehell... 'sall the racket...?"
> A cry of fear from Icarus suddenly brought her to her senses, and her eyes widened as she watched Koln and Ruby madly chomping on... _rats_?
> She screeched, impulsively backing up and flattening herself against the wall as she angrily yelled at her friends, "What are you two doing!? Why are all these damn rats in here!?"




Oh for the love of- >,<! WTF?! *sigh* fine, i'll go with it...


Koln blinks, turning to Clover with a rat, hanging by his tail, from his mouth. He shrugs, taking the rat and tossing it aside. "They started it."


----------



## izillama

Flustered, angry, and confused, Clover screamed back as she crouched protectively on the bed, "Well for Heaven's sake, _finish_ it! Get those damn rats out of here!"
In a moment of insane courage, she leaned forward and reached under her bed, grabbing Icarus' cage and pulling it out and up onto her bed. Then, she unlatched it and protectively hugged the bunny close to her, whispering sweet consolations into its panicked little ears.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Flustered, angry, and confused, Clover screamed back as she crouched protectively on the bed, "Well for Heaven's sake, _finish_ it! Get those damn rats out of here!"
> In a moment of insane courage, she leaned forward and reached under her bed, grabbing Icarus' cage and pulling it out and up onto her bed. Then, she unlatched it and protectively hugged the bunny close to her, whispering sweet consolations into its panicked little ears.




The bunny looks terrified as his nose goes 100mph and his eyes are wide with terror.

Just then there is a pounding on the door and you can hear Mindy's voice "Angie, are you in there? Are you guys alright?"


----------



## izillama

Clover held onto Icarus even tighter to keep him from getting away. She heard Mindy at the door and, for a moment, considered telling her to get campus operations to hire an exterminator... quick. But then, she had a better idea.
She yelled out, "Mindy! Go grab the fire extinguisher down the hall. Quick!" 
Assuming that Mindy would do exactly as she was told, Clover carefully stood on her bed, Icarus still in arms, and began to climb from furniture piece to furniture piece until she could reach out and unlock the door. 
'I can't believe I'm willing to trash this room even more...'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover held onto Icarus even tighter to keep him from getting away. She heard Mindy at the door and, for a moment, considered telling her to get campus operations to hire an exterminator... quick. But then, she had a better idea.
> She yelled out, "Mindy! Go grab the fire extinguisher down the hall. Quick!"
> Assuming that Mindy would do exactly as she was told, Clover carefully stood on her bed, Icarus still in arms, and began to climb from furniture piece to furniture piece until she could reach out and unlock the door.
> 'I can't believe I'm willing to trash this room even more...'




In a few moments Mindy comes back to the room with a fire extinguisher in her hands. She is wearing a sports bra and sweatpants like she just came back from the gym. When she opens the door more rats scurry in. "Well dang! This has got to be the worst of any of the rooms! What do ya want to do with this?" she says raising up the fire extinguisher.


----------



## izillama

Clover grabbed Icarus by the scruff of his neck and thrust him out the door to Mindy, grabbing the fire extinguisher with her other hand. She pulled out the pin, turning towards the room as she instructed Mindy, "_Stand back_."
Taking aim, she called out to Koln and Ruby, "Heads up! Things are about to get a bit cold!" And with that, she pulled the trigger and started to hose down the rodents.

(I'm assuming that freezing cold fire extinguisher stuff will have no effect on vampires?)


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover grabbed Icarus by the scruff of his neck and thrust him out the door to Mindy, grabbing the fire extinguisher with her other hand. She pulled out the pin, turning towards the room as she instructed Mindy, "_Stand back_."
> Taking aim, she called out to Koln and Ruby, "Heads up! Things are about to get a bit cold!" And with that, she pulled the trigger and started to hose down the rodents.
> 
> (I'm assuming that freezing cold fire extinguisher stuff will have no effect on vampires?)



"Yipe" Ruby called out as she jumped on Clover's bed once she saw the extinguisher. She had a few more rats trapped between her fangs in the process. "Get em Clover!" she cheered.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln scoops up Socrates and runs over behind Clover, scratching his head confusedly. "Uhm.. is this really happening? You're seeing these rats too?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover grabbed Icarus by the scruff of his neck and thrust him out the door to Mindy, grabbing the fire extinguisher with her other hand. She pulled out the pin, turning towards the room as she instructed Mindy, "_Stand back_."
> Taking aim, she called out to Koln and Ruby, "Heads up! Things are about to get a bit cold!" And with that, she pulled the trigger and started to hose down the rodents.
> 
> (I'm assuming that freezing cold fire extinguisher stuff will have no effect on vampires?)




Mindy steps outside the room with Icarus in her arms. The spray disperses the rats and they run out of the room making Mindy yelp and jump. She tries to go back in the room but starts choking "How...*cough*...can you...*hack*...breath in here...*cough*!" she hands Clover the rabbit and stays outside the room while Clover puts him back in his cage. Assuming everyone wants to leave the room Mindy says "Well that's better. I guess I shoulda held my breath! Look at this place, there are rats everywhere! Talk about unsanitary, I mean just wait till my parents hear about this!" Indeed there are rats scurrying here and there in the hallway.


----------



## izillama

Clover felt like sobbing, looking at her destroyed room. Sighing, she placed the extinguisher down in a daze and finally felt safe enough to step onto the floor. She rubbed her eyes sleepily (more out of habit than necessity), "What, are there rats elsewhere in the building, too? Or you just mean here?"
She looked over at Koln and Ruby, bloody from their rat snack. Another sigh, "You two are a bit... messed up. Just... oh, _whatever._ Just grab one of my towels over there. What does it matter any more? Everything else in here is destroyed between the marker, the fire extinguisher, the rat droppings..." Her voice trailed off, complainingly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover felt like sobbing, looking at her destroyed room. Sighing, she placed the extinguisher down in a daze and finally felt safe enough to step onto the floor. She rubbed her eyes sleepily (more out of habit than necessity), "What, are there rats elsewhere in the building, too? Or you just mean here?"
> She looked over at Koln and Ruby, bloody from their rat snack. Another sigh, "You two are a bit... messed up. Just... oh, _whatever._ Just grab one of my towels over there. What does it matter any more? Everything else in here is destroyed between the marker, the fire extinguisher, the rat droppings..." Her voice trailed off, complainingly.




Mindy looks over Clover's shoulder at the dilapidated dorm room, now covered in white powder from the fire extinguisher. "Yeah, there are rats all over this joint! I just came back from the gym and was going to take a shower when these rats started coming right up from the bathroom! I don't know, maybe they got through the pipes or somethin but pretty soon they was all over this place like ugly on an ape!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy looks over Clover's shoulder at the dilapidated dorm room, now covered in white powder from the fire extinguisher. "Yeah, there are rats all over this joint! I just came back from the gym and was going to take a shower when these rats started coming right up from the bathroom! I don't know, maybe they got through the pipes or somethin but pretty soon they was all over this place like ugly on an ape!"




"Right, as you said, ape on an ugly. Well, now that the case is closed, I'm going to go get some shuteye." Koln tiredly mumbles as he finishes wiping the blood from his face, tossing the towel onto the floor. 

"I'm going to go find a closet or something to sleep in, Mindy please be good to wake me in two..er no, three hours, no?" Without waiting for a reply, Koln begins walking down the hallway, keeping his eyes peeled for a utility closet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Right, as you said, ape on an ugly. Well, now that the case is closed, I'm going to go get some shuteye." Koln tiredly mumbles as he finishes wiping the blood from his face, tossing the towel onto the floor.
> 
> "I'm going to go find a closet or something to sleep in, Mindy please be good to wake me in two..er no, three hours, no?" Without waiting for a reply, Koln begins walking down the hallway, keeping his eyes peeled for a utility closet.




As Koln walks off Mindy gives Clover and Ruby a "WTF!?" look. She says "There are rats everywhere and I'm gettin' out of here! What are you guys gonna do? You can't go outside just yet, it's still light out."

Koln manages to find a closet at the end of the hall that is labled "Janitor". The door is unlocked and the room is very small and contains a sink as well as an assortment of cleaning supplies and mops and brooms. Shutting the door behind you the only source of light is from a small light bulb on the ceiling. At least there aren't an rats in here right now.

Koln
[sblock]
You think you spot Mr. Tumnus hiding behind some of the brooms. You can hear his laughter as if he is beckoning you to follow him. Taking a closer look you see that there is a large hole that must have been made by the rats. It's not large enough to crawl through but it looks like they made it all the way to the room next door through there.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover sat back down on her bed, stretching sleepily, "Well, what _can_ we do? Are you telling me that the school isn't on sending in the exterminators yet? The best Ruby and I... and Koln... can do is wait. We can't go outside yet. Sunset won't be for a couple of hours." She glanced nervously at the window, as though there were sunbeams coming through it. But the heavy curtains were still drawn shut and the wardrobe was still pressed hard against it. 
Feebly, she rubbed at some of the powder on her floor with her foot, only making the mess worse. She smiled ruefully, "You know, considering it was the school's fault that rats got into here in the first place, I wonder if they'll pay the damage bill for having to protect ourselves with an extinguisher?"
She laughed, pulling Icarus from Mindy's grip and cuddling the bunny (maybe a little more forcefully than she had meant to). She was acutely aware of the red hot blood coursing through his furry little body.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby whimpered while looking at the mess. "This is terrible, it's like they came right out of my own nightmare," she said gloomily. "I hope Koln doesn't get caught in the closet. It would be rather strange finding a priest sleeping near cleaning supplies," said while forcing a lighthearted chuckle. She sat next to Clover and proceeded to also pet Icarus.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> As Koln walks off Mindy gives Clover and Ruby a "WTF!?" look. She says "There are rats everywhere and I'm gettin' out of here! What are you guys gonna do? You can't go outside just yet, it's still light out."
> 
> Koln manages to find a closet at the end of the hall that is labled "Janitor". The door is unlocked and the room is very small and contains a sink as well as an assortment of cleaning supplies and mops and brooms. Shutting the door behind you the only source of light is from a small light bulb on the ceiling. At least there aren't an rats in here right now.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You think you spot Mr. Tumnus hiding behind some of the brooms. You can hear his laughter as if he is beckoning you to follow him. Taking a closer look you see that there is a large hole that must have been made by the rats. It's not large enough to crawl through but it looks like they made it all the way to the room next door through there.
> [/sblock]




Koln grumbles as he leans up against the wall, crossing his arms over his chest. "Not now Mr. Tumnus, I had a very stressful night and want a few more hours of shuteye." As he prepares to rest he notices the small hole in the wall. He takes a closer look, peeking through the hole. "Hello?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover sat back down on her bed, stretching sleepily, "Well, what _can_ we do? Are you telling me that the school isn't on sending in the exterminators yet? The best Ruby and I... and Koln... can do is wait. We can't go outside yet. Sunset won't be for a couple of hours." She glanced nervously at the window, as though there were sunbeams coming through it. But the heavy curtains were still drawn shut and the wardrobe was still pressed hard against it.
> Feebly, she rubbed at some of the powder on her floor with her foot, only making the mess worse. She smiled ruefully, "You know, considering it was the school's fault that rats got into here in the first place, I wonder if they'll pay the damage bill for having to protect ourselves with an extinguisher?"
> She laughed, pulling Icarus from Mindy's grip and cuddling the bunny (maybe a little more forcefully than she had meant to). She was acutely aware of the red hot blood coursing through his furry little body.




Mindy shrugs and says "I dunno. They made an announcement over the intercom that we all had to exit the building. Didn't ya hear it? I figured though that you wouldn't leave and so I came down here to check on ya'll. I think you should find a place to hide 'cause if they do send people in here they ain't gonna just let ya sit in yer room while they poison a buncha' rats! Maybe crazy Koln is right for hiding in the closet. Anyway, I'm gonna leave before they see me here."

If no one has anything left to say to Mindy she's going to leave.


----------



## izillama

Clover groaned, "Oh... perfect. They'll come here, find my room a mess..." Her voice trailed off as she thought for a moment. She looked over at Ruby, "Um... Mindy's right. We should get out of this room. Might as well not be in here for the magic moment, right? Let's go find a place to hide."
She stood up, still holding Icarus (Just in case campus ops did something stupid like spray the room. Like hell they were going to kill her bunny!) Stepping out into the hallway, she began to walk in order to find somewhere to hide.

Searching for a place to hide! (and Ruby and Clover had better find somewhere cozy enough with this roll!)

1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)

And "cozy" as in *not *cramped enough that Dave can force some sort of weird fan service scene on us...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln grumbles as he leans up against the wall, crossing his arms over his chest. "Not now Mr. Tumnus, I had a very stressful night and want a few more hours of shuteye." As he prepares to rest he notices the small hole in the wall. He takes a closer look, peeking through the hole. "Hello?"




Koln
[sblock]
Through the hole you can see a bathroom. There are even more rats in the bathroom than there were in Clover's room and that's a lot of rats! You can hear some kind of chewing noise that sounds like something much larger than a rat. It sounds like it's chewing right through the wall either getting into or out of the bathroom.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover groaned, "Oh... perfect. They'll come here, find my room a mess..." Her voice trailed off as she thought for a moment. She looked over at Ruby, "Um... Mindy's right. We should get out of this room. Might as well not be in here for the magic moment, right? Let's go find a place to hide."
> She stood up, still holding Icarus (Just in case campus ops did something stupid like spray the room. Like hell they were going to kill her bunny!) Stepping out into the hallway, she began to walk in order to find somewhere to hide.
> 
> Searching for a place to hide! (and Ruby and Clover had better find somewhere cozy enough with this roll!)
> 
> 1d20+11 → [19,11] = (30)
> 
> And "cozy" as in *not *cramped enough that Dave can force some sort of weird fan service scene on us...




A Clover and Ruby spicy love scene 

Clover and Ruby look for anyplace that isn't someone's room. There are plenty of locked storage rooms but the first unlocked room they find is the women's bathroom. When they open the door they are greeted by a sea of rats. They close it quickly before the rats pour out into the hallway. Behind the next door they find the closet where Koln went into. It appears that this is probably the best place to go right now. Ruby and Clover see Koln crouched down on the floor with his head buried in a mess of brooms and mops.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Ruby and Clover see Koln crouched down on the floor with his head buried in a mess of brooms and mops.




Ruby squats down next to Koln, brushing off the mop head from his face. "Hey there, thought we'd hide out here with you," she whispered. Her nose wrinkled up from the detergents and hints of waste smell that reminded her of their sewer adventure. "Ugh Koln you stnk, get those brooms off of you," she said as she stepped to the side.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby squats down next to Koln, brushing off the mop head from his face. "Hey there, thought we'd hide out here with you," she whispered. Her nose wrinkled up from the detergents and hints of waste smell that reminded her of their sewer adventure. "Ugh Koln you stnk, get those brooms off of you," she said as she stepped to the side.




Koln jumps to his feet, "Ruby? Clover?! What are you two doing in my room?! Anyway, Socrates tells me these rats are here because they followed us from the farm. Bothwell set a trap for us. I knew I should have killed him! I don't think we should trust Lacey. And no, I am not just saying that because she drove a bit of wood through my chest."


----------



## izillama

Clover lifted one eyebrow, clearly not amused with Koln's ramblings. Sighing, she pressed herself against a bare stretch of wall, as far away from Koln and Ruby as she could get. 
'Really? I hide in a broom closet and get stuck with _both_ of them? Geez...'
She shook her head slowly, "Koln. That's ridiculous. There _were_ no rats at Bothwell's farm. Just ugly... disgusting... rotting... _things_. As for setting a trap, he couldn't have known we were coming. And come _on_. Why flood my dorm with rodents? That's... well Koln, that's just _dumb_."
She stared at him very pointedly, as though to say, "Not unlike your ramblings..."

And I stress, as *though* to say. Ie, she didn't say it. But that's how she looks at him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover lifted one eyebrow, clearly not amused with Koln's ramblings. Sighing, she pressed herself against a bare stretch of wall, as far away from Koln and Ruby as she could get.
> 'Really? I hide in a broom closet and get stuck with _both_ of them? Geez...'
> She shook her head slowly, "Koln. That's ridiculous. There _were_ no rats at Bothwell's farm. Just ugly... disgusting... rotting... _things_. As for setting a trap, he couldn't have known we were coming. And come _on_. Why flood my dorm with rodents? That's... well Koln, that's just _dumb_."
> She stared at him very pointedly, as though to say, "Not unlike your ramblings..."
> 
> And I stress, as *though* to say. Ie, she didn't say it. But that's how she looks at him.




As you are talking the sound that Koln heard in the bathroom grows louder and louder. It sounds like whatever was chewing through the wall has made it into the bathroom next door.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby stood back up after she distanced herself from the odor. "This all doesn't make sense, something is happening that is out of our control here," she contemplates. She snapped her fingers when an idea finally came across. She turns to Clover for some reassurance. "Hey, you don't think it is that rat guy from the sewer we fought earlier? He seemed to have control of many rats and he may be close by. I'd hate to see his ugly face again though."


----------



## izillama

Shrugging, Clover answered, "I guess that would make sense, though I'm not sure why he'd want to track us all the way here to the University just to infest my dorm with rats. Also, what motive would he have? I think the only reason he was mad before was that we dropped in uninvited. Of course, he could also be angry at my sense of humor." She smiled (a bit scarily) as she remembered taunting him with a mirror.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Shrugging, Clover answered, "I guess that would make sense, though I'm not sure why he'd want to track us all the way here to the University just to infest my dorm with rats. Also, what motive would he have? I think the only reason he was mad before was that we dropped in uninvited. Of course, he could also be angry at my sense of humor." She smiled (a bit scarily) as she remembered taunting him with a mirror.




"Well there is only one thing to do now, isn't there? Yes..." Koln smiles at both Ruby and Clover as if telling them, 'Don't worry, I got this.' He reassuringly nods to them before [sblock]opening the door with his gun ready. He steps out onto a desolate street, the sky is smokey and grey and there is no sound except for a gentle wind blowing the ashy remnants of the buildings around him. There is no one in sight, and with a nervous gulp he wanders down the road, keeping his eyes peeled for any movement. He stops in front of wastebasket and grabs the newspaper hanging from its hole. "The End is near.." He mutters, audibly reading along with the headline. Can it be that he is the only survivor? ...There's only one solution, the only solution in his head at the moment, and that is [/sblock] dancing. First his leg starts moving rhythmically then he wildly flings open the closet door. He leaps out, landing on his knees and sliding a bit before jumping back up and resumes dancing... with himself, Billy Idol style.


----------



## izillama

Ok... it's been 24 hours!

Careful not to squish Icarus, Clover turned and lightly banged her head against the wall a couple of times in frustration. Then, she turned back to her dancing fool of a friend, her lavender eyes stormy. She held Icarus in one arm and got Koln's attention by barking, "Koln? Sit!" She pointed straight at the floor by her side.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Ok... it's been 24 hours!
> 
> Careful not to squish Icarus, Clover turned and lightly banged her head against the wall a couple of times in frustration. Then, she turned back to her dancing fool of a friend, her lavender eyes stormy. She held Icarus in one arm and got Koln's attention by barking, "Koln? Sit!" She pointed straight at the floor by her side.





Koln stops dancing and looks at Clover. He nods at her command and turns, sadly waving 'goodbye' to his new friend whom is invisible to the others. He walks beside Clover and sits like a good dog,er Malkavian.


----------



## izillama

Clover was a little surprised at Koln responded without a fuss. Shaking her head, she reached out and patted the top of his hat a couple of times, "It's ok. You can have fun once this rat problem is under way. Speaking of which, does anyone hear a weird noise? Like... _chewing_?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover was a little surprised at Koln responded without a fuss. Shaking her head, she reached out and patted the top of his hat a couple of times, "It's ok. You can have fun once this rat problem is under way. Speaking of which, does anyone hear a weird noise? Like... _chewing_?"




As you talk rats from the hallway start to make their way to the storage closet where Ruby is still sitting. Ruby sees them going into the hole in the wall and into the bathroom next door. More rats keep coming from the other floors and they are all converging on this path into the bathroom.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> As you talk rats from the hallway start to make their way to the storage closet where Ruby is still sitting. Ruby sees them going into the hole in the wall and into the bathroom next door. More rats keep coming from the other floors and they are all converging on this path into the bathroom.



"Well then, I suppose we should probably find out where in the bathroom these rats are going," she said in determination. She then frowned at Clover. "This might unfortunately mean we are probably going back into the smelly sewers again.. but on the brightside, we can avoid sunlight this way." With that, she opened the door of the closet and made her way into the rat infested bathrooms.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "Well then, I suppose we should probably find out where in the bathroom these rats are going," she said in determination. She then frowned at Clover. "This might unfortunately mean we are probably going back into the smelly sewers again.. but on the brightside, we can avoid sunlight this way." With that, she opened the door of the closet and made her way into the rat infested bathrooms.




Koln starts to get up but stops, and looks up at Clover pathetically, as if begging for permission to stand.


----------



## izillama

Clover rolled her eyes and motioned, "Go on, then."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Well then, I suppose we should probably find out where in the bathroom these rats are going," she said in determination. She then frowned at Clover. "This might unfortunately mean we are probably going back into the smelly sewers again.. but on the brightside, we can avoid sunlight this way." With that, she opened the door of the closet and made her way into the rat infested bathrooms.




When Ruby enters the bathroom she can see a trail of rats going from the right wall where the hole to the closet is and into the last stall at the back corner of the room. They seem to almost be marching in a single file line. The chewing noise that could be heard earlier stopped abruptly as Ruby entered. Aside from the rats the room seems to be a normal guest bathroom with stalls along the left wall and sinks on the right wall. A small drainage grate sits in the middle in case of overflow. 

All is quiet until an enourmouse rat bursts out of the last stall. This rat has to be at least four feet long! It's head is slightly deformed with ridges above beady red eyes. The rat looks straight at Ruby and bears its teeth at her in aggression.

Time to roll the initiative!
Here is the map. The red circles are toilets in the stalls and the red squares are sinks.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> When Ruby enters the bathroom she can see a trail of rats going from the right wall where the hole to the closet is and into the last stall at the back corner of the room. They seem to almost be marching in a single file line. The chewing noise that could be heard earlier stopped abruptly as Ruby entered. Aside from the rats the room seems to be a normal guest bathroom with stalls along the left wall and sinks on the right wall. A small drainage grate sits in the middle in case of overflow.
> 
> All is quiet until an enourmouse rat bursts out of the last stall. This rat has to be at least four feet long! It's head is slightly deformed with ridges above beady red eyes. The rat looks straight at Ruby and bears its teeth at her in aggression.
> 
> Time to roll the initiative!
> Here is the map. The red circles are toilets in the stalls and the red squares are sinks.




Hearing the commotion Koln peers over Ruby and gasps, "Ah, so sorry, didn't realize someone was in here! C'mon Ruby, let's leave him to his business, no need to gawk and embarrass the fellow."

Initiative
 1d20+2 → [17,2] = (19)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Clover recoiled, looking skyward suspiciously as she narrowed her eyes and groaned, "Someone up there hates me, don't they? Ew..."

Initiative
1d20+2 → [11,2] = (13)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Initiative
Roll Lookup
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)

"Ugh, we're not even safe here or anywhere are we?" she mumbled in sadness upon seeing the mutated rat. She glared straight into his eyes.
Why are you angry with us, why are you here?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Initiative
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22)
> 
> "Ugh, we're not even safe here or anywhere are we?" she mumbled in sadness upon seeing the mutated rat. She glared straight into his eyes.
> Why are you angry with us, why are you here?





Rat's Initiative
1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12) 


The rat says to Ruby "To kill of course."

The order is on the OOC here. Ruby is up first.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> The rat says to Ruby "To kill of course."



 Ruby's eyes widen in response, this rat clearly was not normal. So be it, i'm afraid I will have to stop you She takes a step towards the 2nd sink ahead of her and attempts to pull it out of the wall.

Throw
1d20+3+5 → [12,3,5] = (20)
Roll Lookup

Damage
1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's eyes widen in response, this rat clearly was not normal. So be it, i'm afraid I will have to stop you She takes a step towards the 2nd sink ahead of her and attempts to pull it out of the wall.
> 
> Throw
> 1d20+3+5 → [12,3,5] = (20)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> Damage
> 1d8+3 → [7,3] = (10)
> Roll Lookup




You would actually have to use bloodbuff to get the kind of strength to rip a sink out of the wall. Assuming you decide to burn the bloodpoint it would go like this.

Ruby burns 1 bloodpoint to bloodbuff (STR). She has 8 now.

Ruby rips the sink out of the wall which procedes to spout water all over the floor from the broken pipes. She hurls the sink at the Dire Rat.

The sink slams into the rat knocking it over and smashing into pieces on the floor around it.

Damage
1d6+5 → [2,5] = (7)

The Dire Rat takes 7 damage (bashing).

Koln is up. Here is the map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> You would actually have to use bloodbuff to get the kind of strength to rip a sink out of the wall. Assuming you decide to burn the bloodpoint it would go like this.
> 
> Ruby burns 1 bloodpoint to bloodbuff (STR). She has 8 now.
> 
> Ruby rips the sink out of the wall which procedes to spout water all over the floor from the broken pipes. She hurls the sink at the Dire Rat.
> 
> The sink slams into the rat knocking it over and smashing into pieces on the floor around it.
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+5 → [2,5] = (7)
> 
> The Dire Rat takes 7 damage (bashing).
> 
> Koln is up. Here is the map.




"Ruby! Get out of the bathroom. Let's keep it in there... it's as good as dead anyway when they start pumping this place full of poison!"

Passing on my turn, that rat's gonna die anyway and Koln doesnt wanna feed from a rat.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ruby! Get out of the bathroom. Let's keep it in there... it's as good as dead anyway when they start pumping this place full of poison!"
> 
> Passing on my turn, that rat's gonna die anyway and Koln doesnt wanna feed from a rat.




Okay well, Clover's turn then...


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded in Koln's direction and stated quietly, "I agree, Koln. But somehow, I don't think Ruby's ready for this fight to end just yet." She motioned at Ruby, who stood raging and feral after just having thrown a SINK at a giant rat. 
Stepping forward, she reached into her pocket and withdrew her little pistol, leveling it at the rat's head, "Here, Ruby, let me show you how it's done..."

Pow! 
1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)

Damage!
2d4 → [4,1] = (5)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover nodded in Koln's direction and stated quietly, "I agree, Koln. But somehow, I don't think Ruby's ready for this fight to end just yet." She motioned at Ruby, who stood raging and feral after just having thrown a SINK at a giant rat.
> Stepping forward, she reached into her pocket and withdrew her little pistol, leveling it at the rat's head, "Here, Ruby, let me show you how it's done..."
> 
> Pow!
> 1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)
> 
> Damage!
> 2d4 → [4,1] = (5)





Please tell me that wasn't the very BIG and very LOUD Desert Eagle that you're using. If so, I hope the exterminators aren't standing right outside of the building. And if not, we need to remember to get rid of the evidence - bullet casing and the rat with a bullet in it or else it'll look suspicious.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover nodded in Koln's direction and stated quietly, "I agree, Koln. But somehow, I don't think Ruby's ready for this fight to end just yet." She motioned at Ruby, who stood raging and feral after just having thrown a SINK at a giant rat.
> Stepping forward, she reached into her pocket and withdrew her little pistol, leveling it at the rat's head, "Here, Ruby, let me show you how it's done..."
> 
> Pow!
> 1d20+8 → [19,8] = (27)
> 
> Damage!
> 2d4 → [4,1] = (5)




The bullet hits the rat in the torso.

The Dire Rat takes 5 damage (piercing).

The rat hisses in anger and goes into a beserker rage it gains +4 Strength, +4 Constitution, and –2 AC.

The Dire Rat charges Ruby.

Rat Attack
1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20)

Damage
1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)

The rat sinks its teeth into Ruby's leg.

Ruby takes 4 damage.

Here is the updated map. It's Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bullet hits the rat in the torso.
> 
> The Dire Rat takes 5 damage (piercing).
> 
> The rat hisses in anger and goes into a beserker rage it gains +4 Strength, +4 Constitution, and –2 AC.
> 
> The Dire Rat charges Ruby.
> 
> Rat Attack
> 1d20+2 → [18,2] = (20)
> 
> Damage
> 1d6+1 → [3,1] = (4)
> 
> The rat sinks its teeth into Ruby's leg.
> 
> Ruby takes 4 damage.
> 
> Here is the updated map. It's Ruby's turn.



"Ahhh!!!GRRRR!!!" Ruby snarls in pain.
1d20+5+7+4 → [15,5,7,4] = (31) 
She unleashes her claws in anger and digs them into the back of the rat.

Roll Lookup
if this is correct - base attack 5 + 3 strength + blood buff strength 4 (7) + feat 4

damage
1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Ahhh!!!GRRRR!!!" Ruby snarls in pain.
> 1d20+5+7+4 → [15,5,7,4] = (31)
> She unleashes her claws in anger and digs them into the back of the rat.
> 
> Roll Lookup
> if this is correct - base attack 5 + 3 strength + blood buff strength 4 (7) + feat 4
> 
> damage
> 1d8+3 → [6,3] = (9)
> Roll Lookup




Well if Ruby is blood buffing then an easier way to so it would be 15 + 5 (base attack) + 5 (buffed strength) + 4 (feat) = 29

The damage would be 1d8+5 = [6+5] = 11

Ruby spends 1 bloodpoint on bloodbuff (strength). She has 8 bloodpoints left.

Ruby rips at the rat with her claws leaving deep gashes on its back. 

The rat takes 11 damage (*slashing*).

The rat groans and slinks back to the last bathroom stall where it came from leaving a trail of blood behind it that is soon washed down the drain by the water spurting from the sink.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Sounds good, but I thought she already blood buffed in the last turn when she threw the sink


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Sounds good, but I thought she already blood buffed in the last turn when she threw the sink




Ah, you're right. But you still have 8 bloodpoints. Just so you know, you don't add that to your normal strength, your current strength goes from 17 to 21 giving you a +5 instead of the normal +3.

Combat is over by the way.


----------



## ladyphoenix

XP Oh man, one day ill get it right Ruby snarls aggressively as the rat scurries in retreat. She turns towards Koln and Clover and slightly bows her head. "I think i'm ready to go now.." she says softly while gaining her composure.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> XP Oh man, one day ill get it right Ruby snarls aggressively as the rat scurries in retreat. She turns towards Koln and Clover and slightly bows her head. "I think i'm ready to go now.." she says softly while gaining her composure.




Smaller rats continue to crawl into the bathroom through the hole in the wall. They all file in an almost straight line to the last stall where the Dire Rat retreated to.


----------



## izillama

After a moment of contemplation, Clover set her face resolutely, muttering, "Screw it. That damn thing had better be _dead_." Stepping past Ruby, she strode to the last stall to see where the large rat had gone, and where the little rats were now going.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> After a moment of contemplation, Clover set her face resolutely, muttering, "Screw it. That damn thing had better be _dead_." Stepping past Ruby, she strode to the last stall to see where the large rat had gone, and where the little rats were now going.




Looking into the last stall Clover sees a hole in the wall that is large enough for a person to crawl through. The rats are trailing into this hole and disappearing from view into the darkness beyond.


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow, 'Well, _that's_ odd. I wonder where that goes? But no way. Like _hell_ I'm crawling in there! At least not first. Hm... Ruby and Koln look bored...'
Smiling angelically, she turned to her friends, "Hey, come look at this. Where do you think this goes?" 
^.^*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow, 'Well, _that's_ odd. I wonder where that goes? But no way. Like _hell_ I'm crawling in there! At least not first. Hm... Ruby and Koln look bored...'
> Smiling angelically, she turned to her friends, "Hey, come look at this. Where do you think this goes?"
> ^.^*




Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's pocket and looks up at Koln.

Koln
[sblock]
Oh Koln, she looks so sweet and innocent. Do you suppose we should follow her even though she surely could be leading us to our deaths?
[/sblock]

By the way, does Clover still have Ikarus in her arms?


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's pocket and looks up at Koln.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Oh Koln, she looks so sweet and innocent. Do you suppose we should follow her even though she surely could be leading us to our deaths?
> [/sblock]
> 
> By the way, does Clover still have Ikarus in her arms?




Koln is already making through the hole in the wall, as if he needed anyone to tell him twice.


----------



## izillama

Yes, Clover is holding her poor bunny in her arms. Another reason she shouldn't be crawling around in a hole!

Clover's face lit up to see she had barely even needed to speak the suggestion. She called out, "Koln! What do you see in there?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Of Denver*



izillama said:


> Yes, Clover is holding her poor bunny in her arms. Another reason she shouldn't be crawling around in a hole!
> 
> Clover's face lit up to see she had barely even needed to speak the suggestion. She called out, "Koln! What do you see in there?"




Koln
[sblock]
Crawling on your hands and knees you see a tunnel before you that looks like it was made to run pipes to the plumbing system in the bathroom. The rats must've used this already existing tunnel to burrow their way into the dormitory. Pipes line the top of the tunnel and some go upwards towards the other floors of the building. You can't stand up and it is completely dark but you smell blood. The blood isn't nearly potent enough to be human so you assume that it is from the wounded rat.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Crawling on your hands and knees you see a tunnel before you that looks like it was made to run pipes to the plumbing system in the bathroom. The rats must've used this already existing tunnel to burrow their way into the dormitory. Pipes line the top of the tunnel and some go upwards towards the other floors of the building. You can't stand up and it is completely dark but you smell blood. The blood isn't nearly potent enough to be human so you assume that it is from the wounded rat.
> [/sblock]




Koln struggles to crawl deeper as his hands run over the rusty pipes on either side of him. He brings one hand close to his nose upon touching something wet and smells fresh nonhuman blood...

"It's all gumdrops and icecream in here, c'mon in!"


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln struggles to crawl deeper as his hands run over the rusty pipes on either side of him. He brings one hand close to his nose upon touching something wet and smells fresh nonhuman blood...
> 
> "It's all gumdrops and icecream in here, c'mon in!"



Ruby frowns, reluctant to go back into the sewers. "Aww, I just got this pretty new dress and all.." she grumbled. The back of her mind knew this might be the only way they all could escape undetected, but still.. She slowly made her way to Clover's side, waiting to see if she would go in first. "I guess it's better than burning alive."


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow at Ruby, then glanced down at the poor, trembling rabbit in her arms. 
Finally, she sighed, "I suppose. Though I hope nothing bad happens to Icarus in there. But I can't leave him behind. Those idiot exterminators couldn't tell the difference between a rat and a rabbit if they were placed in marked boxes! Hey, could you tell Icarus to calm down? Tell him we'll keep him safe and to not struggle." As she spoke, she opened her pocketbook and gently placed the bunny inside.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow at Ruby, then glanced down at the poor, trembling rabbit in her arms.
> Finally, she sighed, "I suppose. Though I hope nothing bad happens to Icarus in there. But I can't leave him behind. Those idiot exterminators couldn't tell the difference between a rat and a rabbit if they were placed in marked boxes! Hey, could you tell Icarus to calm down? Tell him we'll keep him safe and to not struggle." As she spoke, she opened her pocketbook and gently placed the bunny inside.




Koln, already inside, watches as the small burn mark from his hand slowly starts to heal. He feels in his pocket for the still-hot bullet casing which he remembered to pick up off the floor before entering the pipe. "Oui, you're right Socrates, it would look strange if they come back and find bullet casings on the floor..." He stops for a moment and his head to the hole, "You girls coming? It's really... uh, cozy in here."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow at Ruby, then glanced down at the poor, trembling rabbit in her arms.
> Finally, she sighed, "I suppose. Though I hope nothing bad happens to Icarus in there. But I can't leave him behind. Those idiot exterminators couldn't tell the difference between a rat and a rabbit if they were placed in marked boxes! Hey, could you tell Icarus to calm down? Tell him we'll keep him safe and to not struggle." As she spoke, she opened her pocketbook and gently placed the bunny inside.



Ruby smiles and peers into the pocketbook at Icarus. Hello again, were going to have to go in the sewers for a while, but you will be safe in here, you can guarantee it. So please stop making a fuss and this will all be over before you know it She now had to muster up the courage to continue on herself. "Well, here I go," she says with confidence. She pulls up her dress to her thighs as to not get it dirty while she starts crawling into the opening. At least she could wash her legs of later..


----------



## izillama

Clover wrinkled her face in disgust and began to follow after Ruby, mumbling, "Ew ew ew ew...!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby smiles and peers into the pocketbook at Icarus. Hello again, were going to have to go in the sewers for a while, but you will be safe in here, you can guarantee it. So please stop making a fuss and this will all be over before you know it She now had to muster up the courage to continue on herself. "Well, here I go," she says with confidence. She pulls up her dress to her thighs as to not get it dirty while she starts crawling into the opening. At least she could wash her legs of later..




The bunny looks up at Ruby frightened He seems to be sniffing the air and he looks very confused.

Ruby
[sblock]
Icarus looks at you from Clover's purse and says "Where are we? Where are we going? There are lots of smells in here, bad smells. And why am I in this bag!"
[/sblock]

As you all move forward you start to hear the trickling sound of water and soon the floor below you gives way to a downward shaft. Koln being first and using his heightened senses can see that the shaft only goes down about 10 feet before continuing on.

Koln
[sblock]
You can also see that the ceiling doesn't look too stable here as the rats have destroyed a lot of it with their burrowing. You can smell the scent of blood much stronger down the shaft.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover wrinkled her face in disgust and began to follow after Ruby, mumbling, "Ew ew ew ew...!"




Apparently Clove is getting a great view of Ruby with her dress lifted up


----------



## izillama

GM's a sicko... >.<*


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The bunny looks up at Ruby frightened He seems to be sniffing the air and he looks very confused.
> 
> Ruby
> [sblock]
> Icarus looks at you from Clover's purse and says "Where are we? Where are we going? There are lots of smells in here, bad smells. And why am I in this bag!"
> [/sblock]
> 
> As you all move forward you start to hear the trickling sound of water and soon the floor below you gives way to a downward shaft. Koln being first and using his heightened senses can see that the shaft only goes down about 10 feet before continuing on.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You can also see that the ceiling doesn't look too stable here as the rats have destroyed a lot of it with their burrowing. You can smell the scent of blood much stronger down the shaft.
> [/sblock]





"We need to keep moving, the ceiling looks very weak and I smell the blood down there. Be careful..." He warns as he carefully moves down  the shaft (is the shaft a straight vertical drop or at an incline? either way, I'm following the blood in the most careful way possible).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University Plumbing System*



Strider_Koln said:


> "We need to keep moving, the ceiling looks very weak and I smell the blood down there. Be careful..." He warns as he carefully moves down  the shaft (is the shaft a straight vertical drop or at an incline? either way, I'm following the blood in the most careful way possible).




The drop is vertical but not steep and Koln manages to get down safely despite the ominous sounds of crumbling concrete as small pieces from the floor and ceiling fall down into the shallow water below. Koln is now standing in what looks like clean water that reaches up to his ankles. There is a long dark tunnel ahead.

Koln
[sblock]
You see what the source of the blood smell is when you get to the bottom. There is a trail of blood from the dire rat that ran away wounded. It is dotting a sort of walkway where the water isn't high enough to reach. You hear the scampering of little feet off in the distance down the tunnel. The sounds seems to be going away from where you are.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The drop is vertical but not steep and Koln manages to get down safely despite the ominous sounds of crumbling concrete as small pieces from the floor and ceiling fall down into the shallow water below. Koln is now standing in what looks like clean water that reaches up to his ankles. There is a long dark tunnel ahead.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You see what the source of the blood smell is when you get to the bottom. There is a trail of blood from the dire rat that ran away wounded. It is dotting a sort of walkway where the water isn't high enough to reach. You hear the scampering of little feet off in the distance down the tunnel. The sounds seems to be going away from where you are.
> [/sblock]



Ruby nudges closer to the edge where the drop is and peers down at Koln. "See anything down there? Is it safe?" she calls downward. Eyes of the beast Ruby tries to examine anything that stands out down the shaft.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nudges closer to the edge where the drop is and peers down at Koln. "See anything down there? Is it safe?" she calls downward. Eyes of the beast Ruby tries to examine anything that stands out down the shaft.





Koln calls up to her, "Ruby, it's all clear down here. It smells like our little friend is running off, leaving a trail for us to follow. You know at the end of the trail will be The Count with a box held up by a stick, and you know his hand will be on the string. However I've learned the most fool-proof way to discover a trap is to spring it, no? So come on down and let's keep going. Er is Clover still with you or did he run off for safer and cleaner place?"


----------



## izillama

"...Er is Clover still with you or did he run off for safer and cleaner  place?"
Clover rolled her eyes, calling out, "Yes, I'm still here, Koln! We can't leave you alone, remember? Besides, you need backup!"
She spoke quietly to Ruby, "We had better get down there before he hurts himself. Ready? I can't move past you."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nudges closer to the edge where the drop is and peers down at Koln. "See anything down there? Is it safe?" she calls downward. Eyes of the beast Ruby tries to examine anything that stands out down the shaft.




Make a search check with an extra +2. I need to fix this discipline in the document I made. That's not the right description I have. Follow the one in the original rulebook.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "...Er is Clover still with you or did he run off for safer and cleaner  place?"
> Clover rolled her eyes, calling out, "Yes, I'm still here, Koln! We can't leave you alone, remember? Besides, you need backup!"
> She spoke quietly to Ruby, "We had better get down there before he hurts himself. Ready? I can't move past you."





"Now that I think about it, you might not be able to help Clover. You're skilled at using reason to get what you want, and mentally manipulating people. Unfortunately, you cannot reason with vermin" As if to reply, Socrates suddenly squeaks at Koln, "Ah! I apologize mon ami, I didn't mean you!" Koln smiles and affectionately nuzzles his friend. "If you two are not following, that's fine. It would probably be best if you both left, it is dangerous down here."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "Now that I think about it, you might not be able to help Clover. You're skilled at using reason to get what you want, and mentally manipulating people. Unfortunately, you cannot reason with vermin" As if to reply, Socrates suddenly squeaks at Koln, "Ah! I apologize mon ami, I didn't mean you!" Koln smiles and affectionately nuzzles his friend. "If you two are not following, that's fine. It would probably be best if you both left, it is dangerous down here."



"Here is goes.." she says as she carefully slides downward. She only hoped Koln wasn't looking up right now as her dress parachuted upward. Upon landing, she surveys the area with her glowing eyes.

Search +2 bonus
Roll Lookup
1d20+5+2 → [13,5,2] = (20)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



ladyphoenix said:


> "Here is goes.." she says as she carefully slides downward. She only hoped Koln wasn't looking up right now as her dress parachuted upward. Upon landing, she surveys the area with her glowing eyes.
> 
> Search +2 bonus
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5+2 → [13,5,2] = (20)




Ruby
[sblock]
As you go down you notice the ceiling starting to crumble.
[/sblock]

Ruby makes it down safely. Through her bestial eyes Ruby can see that the tunnel ahead takes a turn to the right. She can see the blood trail on the ground as well.


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded resolutely. Then, she opened up her purse and looked inside, Icarus' fearful bunny eyes looking widely back at her. She frowned, "All right, you. Now, just stay inside this bag and everything should be fine. Oh, and don't chew on that!" Quickly, she reached inside her bag and withdrew the whip that was tightly coiled at the bottom, tying it conveniently around her waist and buttoning Icarus back into the bag. Then, looking down the chute, she hesitated for a moment then followed Ruby downwards.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> As you go down you notice the ceiling starting to crumble.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Ruby makes it down safely. Through her bestial eyes Ruby can see that the tunnel ahead takes a turn to the right. She can see the blood trail on the ground as well.



Ruby dusted herself off and looked behind her, watching Clover make her way down as well. "We need to move quickly, the ceiling is giving away," she called out. "Theres and opening to right right as we move.." she says as she places her right hand on the closest wall. 'Too bad my eyes don't serve as a beacon for them,' she thought in amusement.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover nodded resolutely. Then, she opened up her purse and looked inside, Icarus' fearful bunny eyes looking widely back at her. She frowned, "All right, you. Now, just stay inside this bag and everything should be fine. Oh, and don't chew on that!" Quickly, she reached inside her bag and withdrew the whip that was tightly coiled at the bottom, tying it conveniently around her waist and buttoning Icarus back into the bag. Then, looking down the chute, she hesitated for a moment then followed Ruby downwards.




Make a Reflex Save Clover


----------



## izillama

Reflex Save

1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)

(btw, I quit if this turns into your perverted fanfiction again that Clover end up on her head with her butt in the air >.<*)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



izillama said:


> Reflex Save
> 
> 1d20+5 → [11,5] = (16)
> 
> (btw, I quit if this turns into your perverted fanfiction again that Clover end up on her head with her butt in the air >.<*)




No no, I wouldn't do that 

Clover clumsily makes her way down the shaft and as she is crawling down the broken ceiling collapses on the tunnel above completely blocking off the way back towards the school.


----------



## izillama

>.<* "_Perfect_..."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> >.<* "_Perfect_..."




"Ah, tres' bien Clover! Brilliant! Now that big rat won't be able to retreat back into the school. Very good planning, it would seem I am having an effect on you, oui?" As Koln quietly talks to Clover the three of them continue in pursuit.


----------



## izillama

Dryly, Clover retorted, "Oh yes, Koln. I totally planned to have the ceiling of the only tunnel that would provide escape for us to collapse behind me. I am truly blessed to have you... _rubbing_ off on me." She rolled her eyes, not even caring if Koln noticed her sarcasm. 
"Well, let's get going. The sooner we see what horrors await us down here, the sooner we can get out and back to the surface. These sewer tunnels give me the creeps!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



izillama said:


> Dryly, Clover retorted, "Oh yes, Koln. I totally planned to have the ceiling of the only tunnel that would provide escape for us to collapse behind me. I am truly blessed to have you... _rubbing_ off on me." She rolled her eyes, not even caring if Koln noticed her sarcasm.
> "Well, let's get going. The sooner we see what horrors await us down here, the sooner we can get out and back to the surface. These sewer tunnels give me the creeps!"




You follow the tunnel around following the blood trail. Suddenly the trail stops and you see the dead body of the dire rat lying at the intersection of two tunnels. From the tunnel to your right (the lower one) you can hear the faint sound of water.

Here is a map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> You follow the tunnel around following the blood trail. Suddenly the trail stops and you see the dead body of the dire rat lying at the intersection of two tunnels. From the tunnel to your right (the lower one) you can hear the faint sound of water.
> 
> Here is a map.



Upon seeing the dead rat, Ruby scurries over towards it. She looms over it's body triumphantly and growls in dominance. She then drags a finger across its long gash and licks the blood from it in victory. Shortly after she goes back to the group and nudges towards the sound of the water to the right. "This might be the way out if water flows nearby," she said assuringly.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Upon seeing the dead rat, Ruby scurries over towards it. She looms over it's body triumphantly and growls in dominance. She then drags a finger across its long gash and licks the blood from it in victory. Shortly after she goes back to the group and nudges towards the sound of the water to the right. "This might be the way out if water flows nearby," she said assuringly.




"Those that walk in the Grace of God always walk to the Right..." Koln says quietly to Ruby as he continues, leading the Way.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



ladyphoenix said:


> Upon seeing the dead rat, Ruby scurries over towards it. She looms over it's body triumphantly and growls in dominance. She then drags a finger across its long gash and licks the blood from it in victory. Shortly after she goes back to the group and nudges towards the sound of the water to the right. "This might be the way out if water flows nearby," she said assuringly.






Strider_Koln said:


> "Those that walk in the Grace of God always walk to the Right..." Koln says quietly to Ruby as he continues, leading the Way.




Ruby
[sblock]
The rat's blood tastes different, like it is unnatural somehow.
[/sblock]

The path to right leads to another steep drop. There is definitely a body of water at the bottom as the water from the tunnel in which you are standing in trickles down and splashes below. It is too hard to tell what shape the area is below or how large it is because of the wall in front of you. All that can be seen is little sewer waterfall hitting the body of water at the bottom.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Hello? Is anyone going to do something?


----------



## izillama

In character? No. Clover would probably be too stubborn to move and too cowardly to be the first one to step forward at this point. So... 

Impatient, Clover tapped Koln and Ruby on the shoulders, forcing them to turn, "Um... hello? Get going!" (*_whip_!* Ventrue Dominate!)


----------



## izillama

"Meh?"
Clover waved her hands in front of Ruby and Koln's faces. 'Strange! It's like I've been talking to myself this entire time. Why won't they move...?'
She poked Koln square in the forehead, "Um... hello? Crazy priest who follows us?"
When she didn't receive any kind of response from the seemingly inanimate Koln, she repeated the process with Ruby, "Um... Ruby? Hello? Amish girl who knows karate?"
'Nope. Still nothing.' Sighing, she even poked Socrates, who was poking out of Koln's pocket, "You'll talk to me, right?"
;(


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> "Meh?"
> Clover waved her hands in front of Ruby and Koln's faces. 'Strange! It's like I've been talking to myself this entire time. Why won't they move...?'
> She poked Koln square in the forehead, "Um... hello? Crazy priest who follows us?"
> When she didn't receive any kind of response from the seemingly inanimate Koln, she repeated the process with Ruby, "Um... Ruby? Hello? Amish girl who knows karate?"
> 'Nope. Still nothing.' Sighing, she even poked Socrates, who was poking out of Koln's pocket, "You'll talk to me, right?"
> ;(



Ruby gave saddened puppy eyes to Clover after looking down the drop. 'Not another one..' She started kicking herself for hesitating, but maybe she still had a little fear deep inside somewhere. She couldn't resist Clover's command no matter how hard she would try, so she let it take over herself without struggle. "Here we go again.." she said as she sucked in a useless air pocket. She took a leap of fate and sprang forward into the darkness.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



izillama said:


> "Meh?"
> Clover waved her hands in front of Ruby and Koln's faces. 'Strange! It's like I've been talking to myself this entire time. Why won't they move...?'
> She poked Koln square in the forehead, "Um... hello? Crazy priest who follows us?"
> When she didn't receive any kind of response from the seemingly inanimate Koln, she repeated the process with Ruby, "Um... Ruby? Hello? Amish girl who knows karate?"
> 'Nope. Still nothing.' Sighing, she even poked Socrates, who was poking out of Koln's pocket, "You'll talk to me, right?"
> ;(




Koln and Ruby suddenly spring to life as if coming out of a trance. Following Ruby, Koln salutes Clover before doing a fantastic swan dive into the shaft. He lands into the water and finds himself completely submerged. Socratres comes out of his pocket and paddles around in the water making circles around Koln. Ruby splashes around before realizing where she is and that is swimming in an underground pool in the sewer. 

Judging from the look of this area this is part of some kind of water purification facility. The room is about 30 feet long and completely filled with water that is at least 10 feet deep because Koln could not touch the bottom when he dove in. The bottom isn't visible in the darkness of the room. There is a large fan at the far end that is turning slowly and pushing the current towards Ruby and Koln, however it appears that this is the only way out from this room.

here is a map. I had to move things along, we were standing in the same spot for days >.<


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln and Ruby suddenly spring to life as if coming out of a trance. Following Ruby, Koln salutes Clover before doing a fantastic swan dive into the shaft. He lands into the water and finds himself completely submerged. Socratres comes out of his pocket and paddles around in the water making circles around Koln. Ruby splashes around before realizing where she is and that is swimming in an underground pool in the sewer.
> 
> Judging from the look of this area this is part of some kind of water purification facility. The room is about 30 feet long and completely filled with water that is at least 10 feet deep because Koln could not touch the bottom when he dove in. The bottom isn't visible in the darkness of the room. There is a large fan at the far end that is turning slowly and pushing the current towards Ruby and Koln, however it appears that this is the only way out from this room.
> 
> here is a map. I had to move things along, we were standing in the same spot for days >.<




ok... the fan. Would it be possible for Ruby to grab it and try breaking it?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> ok... the fan. Would it be possible for Ruby to grab it and try breaking it?




Won't know until you try but any attempt to get close to it will require a Swim Check.


----------



## izillama

After watching Koln and Ruby jump down, Clover knelt at the edge of the shaft and peered over the edge. Icarus also peered out, his little bunny eyes wide with terror. She looked at him, commenting in a casually confiding tone, "You hear that, Icarus? _Splash_. There's water down there. And if we had jumped, you'd be wet up to your little bunny eyeballs right now and we wouldn't have been prepared for it. I'm not too keen on swimming in sewer water, you know. But it doesn't smell like the water coming up from there is too bad."
Barring the obligatory "are you okay?" question (and assuming its answer, since she heard neither Ruby nor Koln calling out in protest) she called down into the shaft, "Is it _clean_?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> After watching Koln and Ruby jump down, Clover knelt at the edge of the shaft and peered over the edge. Icarus also peered out, his little bunny eyes wide with terror. She looked at him, commenting in a casually confiding tone, "You hear that, Icarus? _Splash_. There's water down there. And if we had jumped, you'd be wet up to your little bunny eyeballs right now and we wouldn't have been prepared for it. I'm not too keen on swimming in sewer water, you know. But it doesn't smell like the water coming up from there is too bad."
> Barring the obligatory "are you okay?" question (and assuming its answer, since she heard neither Ruby nor Koln calling out in protest) she called down into the shaft, "Is it _clean_?"




Icarus sniffs inquisitively at the air.

Clover
[sblock]
You think you heard a scurrying noise from the tunnels behind you like little rodent feet.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> "Is it clean?"



Ruby looks up while swimming in place. "Seems like it, reminds me of the pumps and windmills back home," she calls out with a smile. She looks down at her damp dress, 'so much for not getting this wet..' She carefully attmepts to swim towards the fan.

Swim check
1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Clover felt the hairs on the back of her neck bristle, upon hearing noise behind her. She shut her eyes painfully, '_Now_ what?'
She heard Ruby call up to her, "Seems like it, reminds me of the pumps and windmills back home," however, she was more preoccupied with the scurrying of rodent feet behind her. 
Opening her eyes, she braced herself and slowly turned to peer into the tunnel behind her...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Swim
Roll Lookup
 1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby looks up while swimming in place. "Seems like it, reminds me of the pumps and windmills back home," she calls out with a smile. She looks down at her damp dress, 'so much for not getting this wet..' She carefully attmepts to swim towards the fan.
> 
> Swim check
> 1d20+4 → [9,4] = (13)
> Roll Lookup






Strider_Koln said:


> Swim
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+3 → [7,3] = (10)




Neither Ruby nor Koln are able to swim hard enough to fight against the current being created by the fan. They get pushed back.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



izillama said:


> Clover felt the hairs on the back of her neck bristle, upon hearing noise behind her. She shut her eyes painfully, '_Now_ what?'
> She heard Ruby call up to her, "Seems like it, reminds me of the pumps and windmills back home," however, she was more preoccupied with the scurrying of rodent feet behind her.
> Opening her eyes, she braced herself and slowly turned to peer into the tunnel behind her...




Clover
[sblock]
You don't see anything in the dark tunnel behind you. The noise must be coming from further down the tunnel.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2538636/
 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
Trying to swim again!
If it works:

After the initial shock of hitting the water has warn off, Koln begins swimming quickly to the fan. In fact, he is propelled so fast it is almost as if something's dragging him over the water.

[sblock] Wiping the water out of his eyes his vision is blurry for a moment, but soon clears up. He smiles, seeing all of his best friends in a small boat in front of him... oui, they're all there. Monsieur LeSaint, the old fishmerman, the hunter, and Socrates leaning over the stern with his paw out. Happily, Koln clutches his friend's hand as Monsieur LeSaint starts the motor and they head to the fan. [/sblock]

"I get by with a little help from my friends..."


----------



## izillama

Relieved at no sign of rodents behind her, Clover allowed herself a small smile of thanks. Then, she turned back to look for Ruby and Koln below, but all she heard was the sound of splashing and... was that Koln singing? 
Shaking her head, she once again looked at Icarus. She didn't think it would be a good idea to take the rabbit down into the water. But she certainly didn't trust Koln and Ruby to their own devices! In any case, she couldn't go back...
She frowned at Icarus, "Ok, little guy. You're not going to like this. Just stay inside my bag and trust me, ok?" 
Clover shook her head at the futility of speaking to a rabbit. Then, she sat down on the edge of the abyss, legs dangling over the edge. Sighing in exasperation, she counted off, "3... 2... 1...!"
And down she went, Icarus-in-bag held over her head where she intended to hold him after splash down.

Swim check for not drowning
 1d20 → [14] = (14)

Dexterity check for not drowning Icarus
 1d20+3 → [1,3] = (4)
NOOOOO! NOT THE BUNNY! (farewell, Icarus, we knew ye well...)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



Strider_Koln said:


> 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)
> Trying to swim again!
> If it works:
> 
> After the initial shock of hitting the water has warn off, Koln begins swimming quickly to the fan. In fact, he is propelled so fast it is almost as if something's dragging him over the water.
> 
> [sblock] Wiping the water out of his eyes his vision is blurry for a moment, but soon clears up. He smiles, seeing all of his best friends in a small boat in front of him... oui, they're all there. Monsieur LeSaint, the old fishmerman, the hunter, and Socrates leaning over the stern with his paw out. Happily, Koln clutches his friend's hand as Monsieur LeSaint starts the motor and they head to the fan. [/sblock]
> 
> "I get by with a little help from my friends..."




Koln takes off like a French torpedo, apparently singing a Beatles song as he goes. He gets through the fan and his friends disappear through a tunnel beyond. Swimming further to the other end of the tunnel Koln finds himself in another room filled with water. This time however there is a walkway leading upwards out of the water and up to a door. Beyond the door there are two consoles with blinking lights. There is also a metal grate at the bottom of the water on the wall to the right of Koln.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



izillama said:


> Relieved at no sign of rodents behind her, Clover allowed herself a small smile of thanks. Then, she turned back to look for Ruby and Koln below, but all she heard was the sound of splashing and... was that Koln singing?
> Shaking her head, she once again looked at Icarus. She didn't think it would be a good idea to take the rabbit down into the water. But she certainly didn't trust Koln and Ruby to their own devices! In any case, she couldn't go back...
> She frowned at Icarus, "Ok, little guy. You're not going to like this. Just stay inside my bag and trust me, ok?"
> Clover shook her head at the futility of speaking to a rabbit. Then, she sat down on the edge of the abyss, legs dangling over the edge. Sighing in exasperation, she counted off, "3... 2... 1...!"
> And down she went, Icarus-in-bag held over her head where she intended to hold him after splash down.
> 
> Swim check for not drowning
> 1d20 → [14] = (14)
> 
> Dexterity check for not drowning Icarus
> 1d20+3 → [1,3] = (4)
> NOOOOO! NOT THE BUNNY! (farewell, Icarus, we knew ye well...)




Clover jumps down the shaft and lands near Ruby splashing her with water. She manages to stay afloat but loses Icarus who begins floating away towards the fan.

The updated map.


----------



## izillama

"ICARUS!!!" Ignoring the water, Clover made a mad grab for her rabbit, who was not floating away.

Dexterity check (Give me back my bunny!)
1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> "ICARUS!!!" Ignoring the water, Clover made a mad grab for her rabbit, who was not floating away.
> 
> Dexterity check (Give me back my bunny!)
> 1d20+3 → [17,3] = (20)




Clover lunges for her purse which has the poor frightened (and now rather wet) rabbit inside. She grabs it and pulls it close to her before the fan pushes her backwards.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover lunges for her purse which has the poor frightened (and now rather wet) rabbit inside. She grabs it and pulls it close to her before the fan pushes her backwards.



Ruby held her hands to her mouth in fright as Clover rescues Icarus just in time. "Thank goodness.." she sighed. She looked back at the fan still moving. "I hope theres a way to shut this fan off. Maybe Koln will find it.," she said. She then chuckled. "I never knew he was such a great swimmer," she said in admiration.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby held her hands to her mouth in fright as Clover rescues Icarus just in time. "Thank goodness.." she sighed. She looked back at the fan still moving. "I hope theres a way to shut this fan off. Maybe Koln will find it.," she said. She then chuckled. "I never knew he was such a great swimmer," she said in admiration.




Here goes my Father Koln!

Koln climbs up out of the water and onto the walkway. A poor very wet Socrates climbs out of his pocket and starts shaking himself off on the metal floor. Koln looks up towards the stairs on the walkway and sees a shining light at the top. He follows the walkway around and past a door to where two large switches sit. One switch has golden light pouring out while the one to the left of it has reddish hellfire. Koln can see the gallows on the ground below with a vampire trapped within, the blade of death hanging over his head. Koln looks at the two switches as if he is making a hard decision and then shouts "Ha Ha! I will not be tricked by such a cunning deception! You will taste zee fires of hell!" With that Koln pulls the switch emitting the red glow and the blade slams down on the vampire lobbing off his head, his body bursting into flames. Koln proceeds to jump up and down cheering "Another damned soul to zee grave!"

In reality koln has pulled the switch that turns off the power to the fan making it easy for Clover and Ruby to swim through to the next room.


----------



## izillama

Clover heard Koln shouting something at a distance beyond the fan. But before she could say anything, the fan suddenly slowed to a halt. Cheering erupted from beyond the passage, and she looked at Ruby, remarking flatly, "Oh, it's a miracle..."
Sighing, she swam her way through the fan into the other chamber, pulling herself up onto the walkway. When she was finally free of the water, she unclasped her purse and pulled out the shaking, matted creature from inside. She frowned, cuddling her close to her body, apparently forgetting for the moment that she no longer emitted any warmth and was probably making Icarus feel worse, "There, there. Didn't I tell you to trust me? I just wish there was something safer we could do for you..."
After a moment, she put Icarus back in her bag and turned to help Ruby from the water, "We should go see what Koln's up to. I think he went up the stairs. That seems to be the only way out of here..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Clover heard Koln shouting something at a distance beyond the fan. But before she could say anything, the fan suddenly slowed to a halt. Cheering erupted from beyond the passage, and she looked at Ruby, remarking flatly, "Oh, it's a miracle..."
> Sighing, she swam her way through the fan into the other chamber, pulling herself up onto the walkway. When she was finally free of the water, she unclasped her purse and pulled out the shaking, matted creature from inside. She frowned, cuddling her close to her body, apparently forgetting for the moment that she no longer emitted any warmth and was probably making Icarus feel worse, "There, there. Didn't I tell you to trust me? I just wish there was something safer we could do for you..."
> After a moment, she put Icarus back in her bag and turned to help Ruby from the water, "We should go see what Koln's up to. I think he went up the stairs. That seems to be the only way out of here..."



Ruby nodded to Clover after she climbed out with her help. "Yes, with any luck, Koln hasn't made it too too far away from us." She paused for a second, looking at her bag. "Is Icarus ok?" she said as she began to follow the path to the stairs.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nodded to Clover after she climbed out with her help. "Yes, with any luck, Koln hasn't made it too too far away from us." She paused for a second, looking at her bag. "Is Icarus ok?" she said as she began to follow the path to the stairs.




[sblock]

_Applause
Cheering
Confetti
Flashing lights
Cheesy Gameshow music played to the tone of a funeral march, with extra zip!_

"Congratulations Monsieur Koln, You chose correctly! Picking the LEFT switch, eh? Turning towards the left, towards the hellfire to WIN as apposed to choosing grace and the Right.. you know, the path of LOSERS!"
The gameshow host stops his praise of the victor, allowing the canned (and pickled!) laughter to sound. Koln stands behind his designated 'contestant' panel, taking off his hat for a moment to scratch his head in confusion. The host of the show is a mishapen monstrosity of a man... he hops from one foot to the other, never letting both feet touch the ground. He wears a checkered red and green vest, neatly tucked into his freshly ironed slacks. However, while his clothing is well-kept,the same can't be said for his physical appearance. He has six long red horns (three on each side), protruding from bleeding holes at the top of his head.  The horns curl, tangle, and weave into a kind of faux-halo above his head, spelling out 'Host.' His skin's color resembles that of a rotting peach while he reeks of sulfur.  


Koln knows what he has to do.

In an instant the host of the show is dead, and Koln, after giving his shotgun a quick twirl, returns it to under his cloak.

One by one the letters appear on the big green digital board being held up by hamsters and imps.

"M-A-D-N-?-?-S"

"Oui I would like to solve the puzzle now... is it 'madness?'"

"W-H-A-T D-O Y-O-U T-H-I-N-K F-U-C-K-?-R"


 "I think that vampire and that gameshow host are  just a sampling of what I will do unto the enemies of our Lord"
[/sblock]



Koln mutters quietly, but audibly, slowly rocking his head back and forth as he stands there.


----------



## izillama

Oh, I so enjoy reading Koln's spoilers ^.^

"Icarus is a little wet, but he's ok."
Clover and Ruby reached the top of the stairs, taking in the scene in front of them. Clover was actually a little surprised that the control panels at the top of the stairs were still in one piece (ie, not having been blown up or bashed in or just generally mangled by their priest friend).
She went to state this observation and was just searching for the words with just the right amount of mocking bite in them when she realized that Koln was out of it. Actually, he was probably even too out of it to even hear her poking fun at him. And that wouldn't have been very sporting. 
She mumbled to Ruby, "Now... I know the old phrase about letting sleeping dogs lie... But what about priests...?"
Clasping her hands playfully behind her, she began to carefully step forwards towards the unstable man. She tilted her head to one side, trying to listen to his muttering. But there was nothing that she could understand. Maybe it was in French? Gibberish, even?
Shrugging, she lifted a hand and touched her index finger firmly to his forehead, "Poke?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> [sblock]
> 
> _Applause
> Cheering
> Confetti
> Flashing lights
> Cheesy Gameshow music played to the tone of a funeral march, with extra zip!_
> 
> "Congratulations Monsieur Koln, You chose correctly! Picking the LEFT switch, eh? Turning towards the left, towards the hellfire to WIN as apposed to choosing grace and the Right.. you know, the path of LOSERS!"
> The gameshow host stops his praise of the victor, allowing the canned (and pickled!) laughter to sound. Koln stands behind his designated 'contestant' panel, taking off his hat for a moment to scratch his head in confusion. The host of the show is a mishapen monstrosity of a man... he hops from one foot to the other, never letting both feet touch the ground. He wears a checkered red and green vest, neatly tucked into his freshly ironed slacks. However, while his clothing is well-kept,the same can't be said for his physical appearance. He has six long red horns (three on each side), protruding from bleeding holes at the top of his head.  The horns curl, tangle, and weave into a kind of faux-halo above his head, spelling out 'Host.' His skin's color resembles that of a rotting peach while he reeks of sulfur.
> 
> 
> Koln knows what he has to do.
> 
> In an instant the host of the show is dead, and Koln, after giving his shotgun a quick twirl, returns it to under his cloak.
> 
> One by one the letters appear on the big green digital board being held up by hamsters and imps.
> 
> "M-A-D-N-?-?-S"
> 
> "Oui I would like to solve the puzzle now... is it 'madness?'"
> 
> "W-H-A-T D-O Y-O-U T-H-I-N-K F-U-C-K-?-R"
> 
> 
> "I think that vampire and that gameshow host are  just a sampling of what I will do unto the enemies of our Lord"
> [/sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> Koln mutters quietly, but audibly, slowly rocking his head back and forth as he stands there.




Hamsters and imps huh? Well I'm, glad that you built off of my post rather than made fun of it haha. Anyway, it's been a slow week for this game, did anyone try going through that door?


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Oh, I so enjoy reading Koln's spoilers ^.^
> 
> "Icarus is a little wet, but he's ok."
> Clover and Ruby reached the top of the stairs, taking in the scene in front of them. Clover was actually a little surprised that the control panels at the top of the stairs were still in one piece (ie, not having been blown up or bashed in or just generally mangled by their priest friend).
> She went to state this observation and was just searching for the words with just the right amount of mocking bite in them when she realized that Koln was out of it. Actually, he was probably even too out of it to even hear her poking fun at him. And that wouldn't have been very sporting.
> She mumbled to Ruby, "Now... I know the old phrase about letting sleeping dogs lie... But what about priests...?"
> Clasping her hands playfully behind her, she began to carefully step forwards towards the unstable man. She tilted her head to one side, trying to listen to his muttering. But there was nothing that she could understand. Maybe it was in French? Gibberish, even?
> Shrugging, she lifted a hand and touched her index finger firmly to his forehead, "Poke?"




Koln's eyes follow Clover's fingertip to his forehead.
[sblock] And continue to roll back into his head as she touches his brain. 

"POKE?"

And in an instant his brain, after some flickering, flashes back to life with a rat-like squeak.
[/sblock]

"Merci, pour the brain massage, Clover... that is if you're really Clover.... are you?" Koln cocks his head to the side, and gently pokes her forehead a few times. "Hmm.. feels like a Clov- OH! Ruby is here to! Bonsoir Ruby!" Koln immediately turns to Ruby and happily scoops her up. "You don't have to worry anymore my dear! I have saved the day and horribly murdered one vampire and one demonic gameshow host. Or have I...?" He gently puts her down and peers around at his dark surroundings, trying to figure out just where he is. It is almost as if he has been on vacation for a week and someone had taken control of his body, moving him into an unfamiliar location.
"Hmm.. looks like we are in some kind of dungeon. Oh, I see a cage..." Koln points to the metal grate, "which might mean there's a dragon in there, so we must try to be as nonflammable as possible, no?"
Seeing no other way, putting Socrates back into his pocket, he motions for his two sidekicks to follow him to the grate.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's eyes follow Clover's fingertip to his forehead.
> [sblock] And continue to roll back into his head as she touches his brain.
> 
> "POKE?"
> 
> And in an instant his brain, after some flickering, flashes back to life with a rat-like squeak.
> [/sblock]
> 
> "Merci, pour the brain massage, Clover... that is if you're really Clover.... are you?" Koln cocks his head to the side, and gently pokes her forehead a few times. "Hmm.. feels like a Clov- OH! Ruby is here to! Bonsoir Ruby!" Koln immediately turns to Ruby and happily scoops her up. "You don't have to worry anymore my dear! I have saved the day and horribly murdered one vampire and one demonic gameshow host. Or have I...?" He gently puts her down and peers around at his dark surroundings, trying to figure out just where he is. It is almost as if he has been on vacation for a week and someone had taken control of his body, moving him into an unfamiliar location.
> "Hmm.. looks like we are in some kind of dungeon. Oh, I see a cage..." Koln points to the metal grate, "which might mean there's a dragon in there, so we must try to be as nonflammable as possible, no?"
> Seeing no other way, putting Socrates back into his pocket, he motions for his two sidekicks to follow him to the grate.




The grate is mostly underwater forcing Koln to swim to get to it. It is closed with no switches or levers. The thick metal bars are too close together to squeeze through and they won't budge.

Koln
[sblock]
Although you can't see anything through the darkness beyond the grate, you can hear heavy breathing like some large creature.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The grate is mostly underwater forcing Koln to swim to get to it. It is closed with no switches or levers. The thick metal bars are too close together to squeeze through and they won't budge.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Although you can't see anything through the darkness beyond the grate, you can hear heavy breathing like some large creature.
> [/sblock]





"That's right, you're so lucky there's a cage here for YOUR safety!" Koln taunts as he rises to the surface of the water, wiping the water from his eyes.

Searching for... uhm, well frankly, not sure where to go next. Don't want to go back the way we came through the fan... so searching for another way out of this room.
   1d20+2+8 → [12,2,8] = (22) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2549151/


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



Strider_Koln said:


> "That's right, you're so lucky there's a cage here for YOUR safety!" Koln taunts as he rises to the surface of the water, wiping the water from his eyes.
> 
> Searching for... uhm, well frankly, not sure where to go next. Don't want to go back the way we came through the fan... so searching for another way out of this room.
> 1d20+2+8 → [12,2,8] = (22)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2549151/




Koln
[sblock]
Well...due to your inept ability at searching, you find that there is a door located at the top of the walkway.
[/sblock]

See map.


----------



## izillama

Meanwhile...
Clover and Ruby watched as Koln dived back into the water and disappeared from view. Silently, they both waited for him to come back, and Clover noticed with interest at the lack of bubbles that rose from his position--though she assumed this was from lack of necessity for breath. 
Finally, Koln broke the surface, yelling, "That's right, you're so lucky there's a cage here for YOUR safety!"
Clover and Ruby looked at each other and shrugged. Then, Clover pointed behind her, "Um... why not try going through the door? We're trying to leave, right? Not drown ourselves?"
Without waiting for anyone to answer her, she sighed and walked back to the control panel, searching for any indication of a button which would open the door and send them on their way.

Search check
1d20+11 → [17,11] = (28)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Meanwhile...
> Clover and Ruby watched as Koln dived back into the water and disappeared from view. Silently, they both waited for him to come back, and Clover noticed with interest at the lack of bubbles that rose from his position--though she assumed this was from lack of necessity for breath.
> Finally, Koln broke the surface, yelling, "That's right, you're so lucky there's a cage here for YOUR safety!"
> Clover and Ruby looked at each other and shrugged. Then, Clover pointed behind her, "Um... why not try going through the door? We're trying to leave, right? Not drown ourselves?"
> Without waiting for anyone to answer her, she sighed and walked back to the control panel, searching for any indication of a button which would open the door and send them on their way.
> 
> Search check
> 1d20+11 → [17,11] = (28)




Clover
[sblock]
You find that the door is unlocked and that the two consoles at the end of the ramp have a bunch of buttons and levers on them. One is flashing red while the other has yellow lights and buttons. The one with yellow buttons has a bunch of numbers printed on the buttons that you figure coincide with different circuits around the water facility. Some are lit and some are not.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> You find that the door is unlocked and that the two consoles at the end of the ramp have a bunch of buttons and levers on them. One is flashing red while the other has yellow lights and buttons. The one with yellow buttons has a bunch of numbers printed on the buttons that you figure coincide with different circuits around the water facility. Some are lit and some are not.
> [/sblock]




Koln hops out of the water and joins Clover by the door. "Was this here the whole time? It seems unlocked..." He motions Clover and Ruby away from the door and, after removing his hat, moves his ear to it. "I will listen for a heartbeat..."

Listen check
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+4 → [19,8,4] = (31)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hops out of the water and joins Clover by the door. "Was this here the whole time? It seems unlocked..." He motions Clover and Ruby away from the door and, after removing his hat, moves his ear to it. "I will listen for a heartbeat..."
> 
> Listen check
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+4 → [19,8,4] = (31)




Koln
[sblock]
You don't hear anything. The door must be dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hops out of the water and joins Clover by the door. "Was this here the whole time? It seems unlocked..." He motions Clover and Ruby away from the door and, after removing his hat, moves his ear to it. "I will listen for a heartbeat..."
> 
> Listen check
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+4 → [19,8,4] = (31)



"I'll go see if Clover found something while you do that," Ruby says in amusement. She walks into the same doorway Clover went through and suddenly stops in her track. Buttons buttons anywhere, but with many little lights. "Wow, this is something else I haven't seen before. She scratched her head in confusion while looking at them all, technology not being her strongest asset. "Your guess is as good as mine.."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You don't hear anything. The door must be dead.
> [/sblock]




Koln motions Clover and Ruby back over to him in front of the door. "The door is dead... would anyone like to say some words? Bow your heads, show some respect!" He quietly scolds them both before turning back to the door. He blesses himself, wincing as he does, and opens the door. "Mort... we are already inside, no?"


----------



## izillama

Clover shrugged and smiled sidelong at Ruby, "Yes, you probably shouldn't touch anything, Ruby. I've seen how you play with my laptop. In any case, we don't need to guess. The door Koln is... _listening_ to is open. I think these buttons are just the main switches for the power to the facility here, though heaven knows what in the world a water facility is doing below our school..."
Without touching anything, she scanned the control panel, searching for anything that might turn off any internal cameras or security alarms in the facility.

Playing it safe! (ie, Search check)
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)

_Oooh_, what does _this_ button do...? (ie, Computer use check)
1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln motions Clover and Ruby back over to him in front of the door. "The door is dead... would anyone like to say some words? Bow your heads, show some respect!" He quietly scolds them both before turning back to the door. He blesses himself, wincing as he does, and opens the door. "Mort... we are already inside, no?"




Behind the door is a dingy office of sorts. A single florescent light strip illuminates the green room. There is a small metal desk to the right of the door with a wooden chair behind it. The only thing on top of the desk besides a few stray pencils is a clipboard with some dirty papers on it. At the far end of the room is another door, metal and heavy like the door koln opened to get into the office. To the right of that door are two metal lockers which look like they haven't been used in awhile, their paint is beginning to peel. To the left of that door is a human skeleton, it is dangling from a metal stand as if it were taken from an anatomy class. To add some comedy to the desolate room, the skeleton is wearing a black top hat.

Koln
[sblock]
The skeleton reaches up and lifts his hat off when you enter the room in salutation. "Ah yes Kolnyre, pleased to meet you. You already seem to know my name, how did you know they called me Mort? Are you here on business? What do you wish to find when you know it will end in death?"
[/sblock]

Updated map.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Sewers*



izillama said:


> Clover shrugged and smiled sidelong at Ruby, "Yes, you probably shouldn't touch anything, Ruby. I've seen how you play with my laptop. In any case, we don't need to guess. The door Koln is... _listening_ to is open. I think these buttons are just the main switches for the power to the facility here, though heaven knows what in the world a water facility is doing below our school..."
> Without touching anything, she scanned the control panel, searching for anything that might turn off any internal cameras or security alarms in the facility.
> 
> Playing it safe! (ie, Search check)
> 1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)
> 
> _Oooh_, what does _this_ button do...? (ie, Computer use check)
> 1d20+7 → [19,7] = (26)




Clover
[sblock]
There is nothing on the control panel to suggest that one of the buttons turns off a camera or an alarm. All the buttons look the same except for the fact that they have different numbers on them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Behind the door is a dingy office of sorts. A single florescent light strip illuminates the green room. There is a small metal desk to the right of the door with a wooden chair behind it. The only thing on top of the desk besides a few stray pencils is a clipboard with some dirty papers on it. At the far end of the room is another door, metal and heavy like the door koln opened to get into the office. To the right of that door are two metal lockers which look like they haven't been used in awhile, their paint is beginning to peel. To the left of that door is a human skeleton, it is dangling from a metal stand as if it were taken from an anatomy class. To add some comedy to the desolate room, the skeleton is wearing a black top hat.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> The skeleton reaches up and lifts his hat off when you enter the room in salutation. "Ah yes Kolnyre, pleased to meet you. You already seem to know my name, how did you know they called me Mort? Are you here on business? What do you wish to find when you know it will end in death?"
> [/sblock]
> 
> Updated map.




"Ah, bonsoir Mort. How did I know? Well let's just say I..or rather YOU, oui, you are an old friend." Koln exclaims, as if finding a friend he hasn't seen in years. However he retains a certain level of caution under his overly jovial exterior as he comes just outside of an arm's length from the skeleton. "I am always on business, the Lord's business, no? Your words confuse me... what do I wish to find WHEN I know it will end in death? Indeed the noises you make form a perplexing spiral staircase with all windows and no doors. However I am already at the top, and already know the finale... I wish to find my son... or at least my marbles, or if not that then the exit stage right."

If/when Clover and Ruby join their friend inside the room they'll see him chatting up a storm with a skeleton in the corner.

"Likewise, I like your hat too."

Do the two metal lockers appear unlocked?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Do the two metal lockers appear unlocked?




You can't tell from where you are. If you are going to be talking to the skeleton when the others enter then they will have more of a chance to explore than Koln would.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]
> There is nothing on the control panel to suggest that one of the buttons turns off a camera or an alarm. All the buttons look the same except for the fact that they have different numbers on them.
> [/sblock]




Sighing, Clover shrugged and turned to follow Koln into the next room. She wrinkled her nose in disgust, "I think I've seen more flair for style in a psych ward."
In the corner, she heard Koln mumbling happily to hanging skeleton. She blinked. 'Might as well allow him his little pleasures.'
Shrugging, she paced over to the desk and began to rifle through the papers on top of it. She was looking to see what really went on at this facility, but mostly she was looking for the most recently dated item, to see how often this room was used.


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Sighing, Clover shrugged and turned to follow Koln into the next room. She wrinkled her nose in disgust, "I think I've seen more flair for style in a psych ward."
> In the corner, she heard Koln mumbling happily to hanging skeleton. She blinked. 'Might as well allow him his little pleasures.'
> Shrugging, she paced over to the desk and began to rifle through the papers on top of it. She was looking to see what really went on at this facility, but mostly she was looking for the most recently dated item, to see how often this room was used.



Ruby followed Clover into the room and was slightly startled by the skeleton in the corner. "Eeek!" she squeaked in surprise. Ignoring Koln for a second, she cautiously hoped towards it and gave it a small poke. "Oh I see, it's not real.. I hope," she said with a little relief. She looked to Koln who was still talking to it as if it was a human being and put her hands on her hips. "We have to try to get out here, stop horsing around with this bone head," she said tongue in cheek. With that, she turned around and looked about the area, trying to find any indication of an exit out of this place.

Search
1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby followed Clover into the room and was slightly startled by the skeleton in the corner. "Eeek!" she squeaked in surprise. Ignoring Koln for a second, she cautiously hoped towards it and gave it a small poke. "Oh I see, it's not real.. I hope," she said with a little relief. She looked to Koln who was still talking to it as if it was a human being and put her hands on her hips. "We have to try to get out here, stop horsing around with this bone head," she said tongue in cheek. With that, she turned around and looked about the area, trying to find any indication of an exit out of this place.
> 
> Search
> 1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)
> Roll Lookup




Ruby
[sblock]
The only way out of this room other than the door you entered through is a second door next to Koln and the skeleton. This door is locked however.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby
> [sblock]
> The only way out of this room other than the door you entered through is a second door next to Koln and the skeleton. This door is locked however.
> [/sblock]




Koln sighs and shrugs, turning to the lockers and muttering to himself, "Mort has rudely gone deathly silent..."

If the old lockers are locked, going to try picking them
Locker 1
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)

Locker 2
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)

I hate this dice roller sometimes...

 


Then Koln will try to have a peek inside both of them.


----------



## ladyphoenix

"Bah! The only door out of here i locked," Ruby snorted in exasperation. She walked back over to Koln, watching him pick the lock with the utmost concentration. "I wish the locksmith from my village was here, but it seems like you know what your doing," she said in amazement. "What else do they teach you when entering priesthood?"
We also need Jill, "The master of lock picking," to handle this ^_^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Facility*



izillama said:


> Sighing, Clover shrugged and turned to follow Koln into the next room. She wrinkled her nose in disgust, "I think I've seen more flair for style in a psych ward."
> In the corner, she heard Koln mumbling happily to hanging skeleton. She blinked. 'Might as well allow him his little pleasures.'
> Shrugging, she paced over to the desk and began to rifle through the papers on top of it. She was looking to see what really went on at this facility, but mostly she was looking for the most recently dated item, to see how often this room was used.




Clover
[sblock]
Looking over the desk you find an old clipboard. The clipboard along with the desk itself is covered in a thin layer of dust showing that it hasn't been used for awhile. After blowing the dust off the clipboard you see a map of the tunnels that make up the water facility printed on a yellowing piece of paper. Various parts of the map are marked with little numbers that have been drawn in with a pencil. It looks like the locked door that Ruby was trying to open leads out into an office building. Although this door is locked you can see that there is another exit through the tunnels that is marked by another number.
[/sblock]

Here is the full map. I also posted this on the OOC for reference.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs and shrugs, turning to the lockers and muttering to himself, "Mort has rudely gone deathly silent..."
> 
> If the old lockers are locked, going to try picking them
> Locker 1
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [15,5] = (20)
> 
> Locker 2
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)
> 
> I hate this dice roller sometimes...
> 
> Then Koln will try to have a peek inside both of them.






ladyphoenix said:


> "Bah! The only door out of here i locked," Ruby snorted in exasperation. She walked back over to Koln, watching him pick the lock with the utmost concentration. "I wish the locksmith from my village was here, but it seems like you know what your doing," she said in amazement. "What else do they teach you when entering priesthood?"
> We also need Jill, "The master of lock picking," to handle this ^_^




Koln
[sblock]
After masterfully picking the first locker you find that it was actually  open the whole time! You notice that Ruby still seems very amazed by  your work so you decide to pass it off as a perfect example of what a  priest can do! 

In the first locker you find old clothes that look like they have seen  better days. There is a dirty pair of blue overalls with a dirty red  sweatshirt behind them. On the bottom of the locker are a pair of brown galoshes. Inside the overalls you find what looks like a pocket knife  but upon closer inspection you find that it is a lockpick.  You also find a random wrench.

In the second locker there is nothing but a broken hammer, a few lengths  of pipe, and $5 worth of loose change.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> After masterfully picking the first locker you find that it was actually  open the whole time! You notice that Ruby still seems very amazed by  your work so you decide to pass it off as a perfect example of what a  priest can do!
> 
> In the first locker you find old clothes that look like they have seen  better days. There is a dirty pair of blue overalls with a dirty red  sweatshirt behind them. On the bottom of the locker are a pair of brown galoshes. Inside the overalls you find what looks like a pocket knife  but upon closer inspection you find that it is a lockpick.  You also find a random wrench.[/sblock]




Koln takes the lockpick and wrench.


After raiding the first locker he turns to Ruby and smiles, babbling incoherently, but she can make out what almost sounds like "ICOULDHAVEBEENAJILLSANDWICH." He then affectionately pats her on the head but stops as his expression, for some reason unknown to the sane majority of the world, turns cold. He takes his hat off and puts it on her head, and puts Socrates on her shoulder before taking out his firegun. "Protect them Ruby, and stand back s'il vous plaît." He cautiously opens the second locker, standing to the side, and points his gun inside as he peeks in....
And quickly slams the door shut, "G-gah, Je suis désolé! I'm sorry Lacey, I wasn't  aware you were in there. O-oui, I will knock next time! I-it's okay, take your time. Oui you can dry your hair, I will wait..... ok? Ok!"

Koln opens the second locker again.

[sblock]
In the second locker there is nothing but a broken hammer, a few lengths  of pipe, and $5 worth of loose change.
[/sblock]

He pockets the $5 and turns back to Ruby, taking back his hat and rat. "Without moi hat and rat I am like an uncorked bottle of wine. I can spill and everyone's red... But I don't drink... wine. As for the priesthood they taught me the basics: Catechism, philosophy, marksmanship, wrestling, savate boxing, stealth tactiques, how to kill vampires and ghouls quietly and fast, how to kill vampires and ghouls loudly and slow...so much more again, the basics."


----------



## izillama

"Oh."
Clover rolled her eyes and folded the map up again with an air of unimpressed finality. Turning, she looked at her friends--playing with lockers, playing pass-the-rat, etc. She shrugged and walked up to the door in the room (#13). Placing her hand on the handle, she turned it...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> "Oh."
> Clover rolled her eyes and folded the map up again with an air of unimpressed finality. Turning, she looked at her friends--playing with lockers, playing pass-the-rat, etc. She shrugged and walked up to the door in the room (#13). Placing her hand on the handle, she turned it...




You're confused. That room is the one you were in previously with the water and the grate. The 13 marks the grate.

Also, did Koln take the lockpick? It gives a +5 to all lockpicking checks.


----------



## izillama

Grr... I'm super confused now. This sewer all seems so unnecessary and annoying. >.<*

Unable to read the map and apparently having mistaken a grate for a door, Clover gave up. Crossing her arms angrily, she yelled out, "Koln! Get over here and play ninja-priest-map-reader for me, okay?" Pouting, she thrust the map out towards him.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Grr... I'm super confused now. This sewer all seems so unnecessary and annoying. >.<*
> 
> Unable to read the map and apparently having mistaken a grate for a door, Clover gave up. Crossing her arms angrily, she yelled out, "Koln! Get over here and play ninja-priest-map-reader for me, okay?" Pouting, she thrust the map out towards him.




Koln rolls over to Clover and takes the map. "Hm... we are here Clover. The food court is on the third floor... " Koln studies the map... holding it upside down, and backwards. "Hmm... I never could quite find the 'Beyond' section at that silly bed and bath store.... Ah ha! Exit exit!" He rolls the map triumphantly and playfully bops Clover on the head before handing it to her. He then turns, picks up the skeleton while exclaiming "Come on Monsieur Bones, you're coming with us! Er Clover do you mind getting the door?" He motions to the door located to the north right beside the lockers. The one marked with 'exit' above it on the map.


----------



## izillama

Sighing, Clover strode purposefully over to said door and opened it, making an exaggerated, sweeping bow to Koln and motioning with her hand, "Après que vous, vous le prêtre fou."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Sighing, Clover strode purposefully over to said door and opened it, making an exaggerated, sweeping bow to Koln and motioning with her hand, "Après que vous, vous le prêtre fou."




That door is locked, that's the one that Ruby tried!


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Sighing, Clover strode purposefully over to said door and opened it, making an exaggerated, sweeping bow to Koln and motioning with her hand, "Après que vous, vous le prêtre fou."




"Merci Clover!" Koln takes his hat off to her before walking through the door.

"Ow!" 

He stumbles back, having walked right into the door. He grumbles, rubbing his nose. "Ah it is locked? The demons on the other side keep it sealed for their own protection you see, but have no fear my timid friends for I, Father Koln, know the Way."

Picking a lock
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5+5 → [18,5,5] = (28)

"This warlock has met his match, no?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Merci Clover!" Koln takes his hat off to her before walking through the door.
> 
> "Ow!"
> 
> He stumbles back, having walked right into the door. He grumbles, rubbing his nose. "Ah it is locked? The demons on the other side keep it sealed for their own protection you see, but have no fear my timid friends for I, Father Koln, know the Way."
> 
> Picking a lock
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5+5 → [18,5,5] = (28)
> 
> "This warlock has met his match, no?"




The door is locked from the other side.

Koln
[sblock]
You can hear distant voices like there are a number of people talking and moving around in whatever building is on the other side of the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The door is locked from the other side.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You can hear distant voices like there are a number of people talking and moving around in whatever building is on the other side of the door.
> [/sblock]




Seriously?! LOCKED FROM THE OTHER SIDE?!! WTF! WTFWTFWTF?!!! This better work or else! So help me the next post I see from "Tale Weaver" better frickin be "And the door is now open, leading our heroes outside the god-forsaken sewers into a paradise of sun-er no not sun... uhm, moonlight, surf, and ice cream"


Koln chuckles, putting away the lockpick. "Heh, silly me. You need to have the right tool for the job..." With that he pulls out his firegun and opens a burst of fire at the lock before giving the door a brisk strong side-kick.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Seriously?! LOCKED FROM THE OTHER SIDE?!! WTF! WTFWTFWTF?!!! This better work or else! So help me the next post I see from "Tale Weaver" better frickin be "And the door is now open, leading our heroes outside the god-forsaken sewers into a paradise of sun-er no not sun... uhm, moonlight, surf, and ice cream"
> 
> 
> Koln chuckles, putting away the lockpick. "Heh, silly me. You need to have the right tool for the job..." With that he pulls out his firegun and opens a burst of fire at the lock before giving the door a brisk strong side-kick.




That would normally mean in GM terms "forget about the door and try something else" but since everyone is so obsessed have it your way!

The door bursts open with the kick and you are faced with a long hallway that looks like it is part of some kind of office building. There are panicked voices and people running in the rooms beyond. You can distinctly hear a woman say "Was that a gunshot!? What's going on!" There are footsteps running down the hallway in your direction.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> That would normally mean in GM terms "forget about the door and try something else" but since everyone is so obsessed have it your way!
> 
> The door bursts open with the kick and you are faced with a long hallway that looks like it is part of some kind of office building. There are panicked voices and people running in the rooms beyond. You can distinctly hear a woman say "Was that a gunshot!? What's going on!" There are footsteps running down the hallway in your direction.




I'm all for the indirect approach... if it wouldn't take another week to attempt it!

Koln collects his shell casings, putting them into his pocket but hears footsteps approaching. He rolls under the desk and whispers to Ruby and Clover, "Hide in the lockers! No, not the same one. Don't put all of your eggs into one basket!"

He then fades into the shadows under the desk Cloak of Shadows


----------



## izillama

Clover gritted her teeth and hissed some indecipherable curse under her breath. Then she grabbed Ruby by the back of her shirt, whispering, "You! In!" She shoved Ruby into one locker, shut it quietly, then stepped into the other, shutting it with barely a click behind her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> I'm all for the indirect approach... if it wouldn't take another week to attempt it!
> 
> Koln collects his shell casings, putting them into his pocket but hears footsteps approaching. He rolls under the desk and whispers to Ruby and Clover, "Hide in the lockers! No, not the same one. Don't put all of your eggs into one basket!"
> 
> He then fades into the shadows under the desk Cloak of Shadows






izillama said:


> Clover gritted her teeth and hissed some indecipherable curse under her breath. Then she grabbed Ruby by the back of her shirt, whispering, "You! In!" She shoved Ruby into one locker, shut it quietly, then stepped into the other, shutting it with barely a click behind her.




Clover locks Ruby into the locker full of dirty clothes and hides herself in the one with pipes and a hammer. Soon after the girls are hidden two security guards show up with their guns drawn. They stop and examine the door one saying to the other "Definitely looks like a break in. They couldn't have gotten far, there's no way out of here that wouldn't have led them right into us." While one guard searches the hallway outside the other one moves through the office to check the other door.

Koln needs to make a Hide Check with the +8 modifier.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover locks Ruby into the locker full of dirty clothes and hides herself in the one with pipes and a hammer. Soon after the girls are hidden two security guards show up with their guns drawn. They stop and examine the door one saying to the other "Definitely looks like a break in. They couldn't have gotten far, there's no way out of here that wouldn't have led them right into us." While one guard searches the hallway outside the other one moves through the office to check the other door.
> 
> Koln needs to make a Hide Check with the +8 modifier.





Hide check
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8-2 → [14,8,-2] = (20) 



Koln watches from the shadows, getting ready to quietly take both guards if he's discovered. What are their auras?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Hide check
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8-2 → [14,8,-2] = (20)
> 
> Koln watches from the shadows, getting ready to quietly take both guards if he's discovered. What are their auras?




Guard Search Check
 1d20+5 → [2,5] = (7)

He sucks and doesn't even think to check the lockers.

The guard passes through the room without taking any notice of Koln. He checks the door on the other side and peeks into the room with the control panels with a flashlight. Not noticing anything out of the ordinary he goes back to the hallway with the other guard and closes the now broken door behind him. You can all hear the two guards talking to one another outside the door.

Koln
[sblock]
His aura color is  *[FONT=&quot]Dark or muddy blue:*[FONT=&quot] Fear of the future; fear of self-expression; fear of facing or speaking the truth.
[/FONT][/FONT][/sblock][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Guard Search Check
> 1d20+5 → [2,5] = (7)
> 
> He sucks and doesn't even think to check the lockers.
> 
> The guard passes through the room without taking any notice of Koln. He checks the door on the other side and peeks into the room with the control panels with a flashlight. Not noticing anything out of the ordinary he goes back to the hallway with the other guard and closes the now broken door behind him. You can all hear the two guards talking to one another outside the door.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> His aura color is  *[FONT=&quot]Dark or muddy blue:*[FONT=&quot] Fear of the future; fear of self-expression; fear of facing or speaking the truth.
> [/FONT][/FONT][/sblock][FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]




Koln slips from under the table and makes a 'quiet' motion with his finger over his lips as he passes by the lockers. He takes off his hat and moves his ear close to the door.

Listen check, wonder what they're saying. Hopefully some clues about where the hell are we, who are these people, and why are they working so late at night.
Roll Lookup
 1d20+4+8 → [2,4,8] = (14)


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln slips from under the table and makes a 'quiet' motion with his finger over his lips as he passes by the lockers. He takes off his hat and moves his ear close to the door.
> 
> Listen check, wonder what they're saying. Hopefully some clues about where the hell are we, who are these people, and why are they working so late at night.
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4+8 → [2,4,8] = (14)



Ruby, with her nose pinched by one hand from the stench, slowly steps out of the locker. Her lips are in a full pout from the unpleasant experience. Watching Koln placing his ear to the door, she moves in and does the same.

Listen
1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby, with her nose pinched by one hand from the stench, slowly steps out of the locker. Her lips are in a full pout from the unpleasant experience. Watching Koln placing his ear to the door, she moves in and does the same.
> 
> Listen
> 1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7)
> Roll Lookup




"Oui, it smells like poo-gas.... I hate having heightened senses sometimes." You know how the 'sewer level' is almost always the lamest level in any videogame? Yeah... PLEASE LET IT BE OVER SOON! I miss tripping the light fantastic up at the 24th Diocese. Oh, and biting people! I used to do that too! 
Er not me of course, I meant Koln ^^


Koln keeps his best to keep his voice as quiet as possible, practically at an inaudible level and hoping Ruby's keen hearing can pick up what he's saying.

"Any idea what time it is? And what kind of office would be below the University of Denver? Unless... can it be that we have traveled so low below the surface we have arrived in Hell?! Granted, I always believed I'd be there, and am grateful that I am there with you Ruby... but I always imagined Hell to be somewhat different than a mere office building. Uh... oh... on second thought, maybe not.... Abandon all thought ye who enter. No problem..."


----------



## izillama

Clover also emerged from the locker, immediately (and characteristically) crossing her arms in annoyance. She meant to grumble something to Koln about how he basically just abandoned them to the shadows back there, but thought better of it. She rolled her eyes, 'What does it matter? No one listens to me, anyway. Look at those two over there: All lovey-dovey and pressed up against the door together like puppies salivating over the treats on the other side. It's sickening! And_ another _thing...!' *Clover's thoughts trail off in a myriad of similar directions as she pouts and scoffs silently*


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover also emerged from the locker, immediately (and characteristically) crossing her arms in annoyance. She meant to grumble something to Koln about how he basically just abandoned them to the shadows back there, but thought better of it. She rolled her eyes, 'What does it matter? No one listens to me, anyway. Look at those two over there: All lovey-dovey and pressed up against the door together like puppies salivating over the treats on the other side. It's sickening! And_ another _thing...!' *Clover's thoughts trail off in a myriad of similar directions as she pouts and scoffs silently*




Koln gives her a quick cold look and very quietly reprimands her, "Shh, you're grey-matter is too loud. Keep it down. ...And there might be cake."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln slips from under the table and makes a 'quiet' motion with his finger over his lips as he passes by the lockers. He takes off his hat and moves his ear close to the door.
> 
> Listen check, wonder what they're saying. Hopefully some clues about where the hell are we, who are these people, and why are they working so late at night.
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+4+8 → [2,4,8] = (14)






ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby, with her nose pinched by one hand from the stench, slowly steps out of the locker. Her lips are in a full pout from the unpleasant experience. Watching Koln placing his ear to the door, she moves in and does the same.
> 
> Listen
> 1d20+2 → [5,2] = (7)
> Roll Lookup




It's actually only about 5pm. You woke up early this time because of all the rats. As a player note the "Water Treatment Facility" title for your location.

Koln
[sblock]
You can hear one of the guards talking to someone on a radio, it sounds like it might be the police on the other end. 

One guard says to the other "How did anyone get in here through the tunnels?" 

The other guard responds "I don't know, I think those tunnels let out into the sewer, kind of nasty when you think about it. There isn't much difference between tap water and drinking water but for a few chemicals thrown in here and there to kill off the ."
[/sblock]

Ruby
[sblock]
You can hear the radio too but before you hear antyone say anything you notice a little mouse scurry across the room and under the door leading out to the control room. You love animals way too much!
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> It's actually only about 5pm. You woke up early this time because of all the rats. As a player note the "Water Treatment Facility" title for your location.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You can hear one of the guards talking to someone on a radio, it sounds like it might be the police on the other end.
> 
> One guard says to the other "How did anyone get in here through the tunnels?"
> 
> The other guard responds "I don't know, I think those tunnels let out into the sewer, kind of nasty when you think about it. There isn't much difference between tap water and drinking water but for a few chemicals thrown in here and there to kill off the ."
> [/sblock]
> 
> Ruby
> [sblock]
> You can hear the radio too but before you hear antyone say anything you notice a little mouse scurry across the room and under the door leading out to the control room. You love animals way too much!
> [/sblock]




The guards are not moving away from the door? Seriously? You're just gonna keep them there? *grumbles* fine fine i'll move. *pulls up the map* uh, what's object 34? is that the grate? Whatever it is - Koln sighs, realizing that the guards are not moving from their post. He walks back into the room with the grate, swimming if he must, and touches object 34. He uses Spirit's Touch for any indication of what he can do to lift it


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> The guards are not moving away from the door? Seriously? You're just gonna keep them there? *grumbles* fine fine i'll move. *pulls up the map* uh, what's object 34? is that the grate? Whatever it is - Koln sighs, realizing that the guards are not moving from their post. He walks back into the room with the grate, swimming if he must, and touches object 34. He uses Spirit's Touch for any indication of what he can do to lift it




13 is the grate and that is where Koln ends up.

Koln swims out to the grate, the water isn't terribly deep (only about 5 feet). Seeing that Koln was going into the water again Socrates climbed out of his pocket and scurries around on the platform above the water.

Koln
[sblock]
You can't hear the breathing of the monster anymore, the thought of you must have scared it off! When touching the bars you see a vision of a man wearing the same grimey clothes you found in the locker. He uses the control panel and the grate lifts up. He then wades through the water under it.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover watched Koln swim off. 'You know, that was object 34 on the map. Something seems familiar...'
Suddenly, it hit her. She felt stupid for letting it get past her for so long, but at least she now had an idea. Nonchalantly, Clover paced over to the control panel, found the right button, and hit "34".


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



izillama said:


> Clover watched Koln swim off. 'You know, that was object 34 on the map. Something seems familiar...'
> Suddenly, it hit her. She felt stupid for letting it get past her for so long, but at least she now had an idea. Nonchalantly, Clover paced over to the control panel, found the right button, and hit "34".




It's not 34 it's 13! 

Assuming that Clover hits the button labeled "13" and not "34" there is a mechanical whirring noise and the grate in front of Koln lifts up (possibly with him still hanging onto it).


----------



## izillama

meh


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> It's not 34 it's 13!
> 
> Assuming that Clover hits the button labeled "13" and not "34" there is a mechanical whirring noise and the grate in front of Koln lifts up (possibly with him still hanging onto it).




"The jaws of hell have opened! Here I come, with an army of angels, the Holy Spirit, my boomstick, and a baptismal fountain of whoop-ass!" Koln exclaims as he swims under the opening grate.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Strider_Koln said:


> "The jaws of hell have opened! Here I come, with an army of angels, the Holy Spirit, my boomstick, and a baptismal fountain of whoop-ass!" Koln exclaims as he swims under the opening grate.



Ruby gazes at the mouse moving swiftly across the floor with glee. ^_^ "How cute," she says in an excited voice. _splash!_ Hew view changes as she whips her head towards the back of the room where Koln has plunged into the water. She walks over to his area to find a rising grate that mysteriously moved. "Wow, that's great, now finally we can get out of here," she said in relief. "Come on Clover," she called out with a smile as she tip toed in the water herself. Picking her dress up, she wades slowly under the grate.


----------



## izillama

"_Again_with the water?" Clover grumbled as she followed Ruby.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "_Again_with the water?" Clover grumbled as she followed Ruby.




Koln grins evilly as he wades back to Clover and Ruby. "You know... this is the perfect opportunity for... SURPRISE BAPTISM!" *SPLASHSPLASHSPLASH!!* And so the crazy priest starts a splash-fight as they wade towards... God only knows.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln grins evilly as he wades back to Clover and Ruby. "You know... this is the perfect opportunity for... SURPRISE BAPTISM!" *SPLASHSPLASHSPLASH!!* And so the crazy priest starts a splash-fight as they wade towards... God only knows.




Socrates jumps onto Ruby's shoulder as the girls wade/swim to Koln. After going through a tunnel and a "surprise baptism" from Koln you find yourselves in another room filled with water. Small vents line the top of the walls of this room.  There is a platform on the right wall with stairs that lead up to an elevator. The elevator itself looks old and unused, the buttons on the wall next to it that control it aren't lit.

Koln
[sblock]
You think you hear a small gasp and feel like there were little beady eyes looking at you from the vent.
[/sblock]

updated map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Socrates jumps onto Ruby's shoulder as the girls wade/swim to Koln. After going through a tunnel and a "surprise baptism" from Koln you find yourselves in another room filled with water. Small vents line the top of the walls of this room.  There is a platform on the right wall with stairs that lead up to an elevator. The elevator itself looks old and unused, the buttons on the wall next to it that control it aren't lit.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> You think you hear a small gasp and feel like there were little beady eyes looking at you from the vent.
> [/sblock]
> 
> updated map.





Seriously? Nothing?! Koln just splashed you both with SEWER water, and no reaction?! Fine! I'll unpause the game.


Koln stops for a moment and produces his gun, eyeing the vents cautiously. "Step carefully girls... we are in THEIR territory... WE AER SURROUNDED! NO NO! NO NO! NO! It's the water! Quickly  Ruby and Clover, get to safety, I will valiantly hold it off!" With that Koln starts his EPIC BATTLE with the water around him, wildly flailing, punching and kicking the water, until he slips and falls, rising back up and gagging. "Gah! Oh very clever! Trying to get into my brain through my eyes!! Ow.. seriously, it's in my eyes, I'm not playing with you no more!" Koln grumbles, wiping his eyes as he steps over to the platform and rests his hands on the buttons. Spirits Touch


----------



## izillama

Really, Mike, how can we compete with your awesome posts?!?!

Pointedly wiping sewer water out of her eyes from Koln's "surprise" baptism, Clover watched said baptizer walk over to a vent and begin to splash wildly, flailing his gun like a child wielding a super-soaker. She placed her hands on her hips, lips turned town in a frown. Shaking her head, she looked over at Ruby while motioning, "What contest in hell did we win to get stuck with this moron? Oh, wait," she laughed, cynical, "you and said "moron" seem to have a _thing_. Forgive my _rudeness_. But could you please ask your _boyfriend_ over there if he could kindly do something useful before we end up stuck down here entire night?" She raised a deliberate eyebrow, as though expecting Ruby to actually take her side in things.

No, I don't expect Ruby to take this remark well. It's the first thing that came to my mind and I think I'm going to stick with it!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Plant*



Strider_Koln said:


> Seriously? Nothing?! Koln just splashed you both with SEWER water, and no reaction?! Fine! I'll unpause the game.
> 
> 
> Koln stops for a moment and produces his gun, eyeing the vents cautiously. "Step carefully girls... we are in THEIR territory... WE AER SURROUNDED! NO NO! NO NO! NO! It's the water! Quickly  Ruby and Clover, get to safety, I will valiantly hold it off!" With that Koln starts his EPIC BATTLE with the water around him, wildly flailing, punching and kicking the water, until he slips and falls, rising back up and gagging. "Gah! Oh very clever! Trying to get into my brain through my eyes!! Ow.. seriously, it's in my eyes, I'm not playing with you no more!" Koln grumbles, wiping his eyes as he steps over to the platform and rests his hands on the buttons. Spirits Touch




Koln
[sblock]
You see the guy in the dirty overalls from before pressing on the button to the elevator. The elevator won't move. He yells to someone down the tunnel in the room with the control panels "Hey! Hit the switch over there!" The button on the wall next to the elevator lights up and the guy presses it. The elevator opens and he steps in.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

izillama said:


> Really, Mike, how can we compete with your awesome posts?!?!
> 
> Pointedly wiping sewer water out of her eyes from Koln's "surprise" baptism, Clover watched said baptizer walk over to a vent and begin to splash wildly, flailing his gun like a child wielding a super-soaker. She placed her hands on her hips, lips turned town in a frown. Shaking her head, she looked over at Ruby while motioning, "What contest in hell did we win to get stuck with this moron? Oh, wait," she laughed, cynical, "you and said "moron" seem to have a _thing_. Forgive my _rudeness_. But could you please ask your _boyfriend_ over there if he could kindly do something useful before we end up stuck down here entire night?" She raised a deliberate eyebrow, as though expecting Ruby to actually take her side in things.
> 
> No, I don't expect Ruby to take this remark well. It's the first thing that came to my mind and I think I'm going to stick with it!



Ruby's temper flared at Clover's harsh words. "Now there is no need for name calling thank you," she said curtly. She wags her dress and squeezes out remnants of water. She places her hands on her hips and stands tall as the ferociousness gathered in her throat. "I can associate with whom ever I please", she growled as the alien like beast spoke through her spoke. With that, she stomps forward and starts ripping at the vents forcefully. "And on top of all this, my dress is soaked!" she shouted as her temper grew with each tear at the metal.
Sorry for the late post, but your right, she wouldn't be happy with being soaked either


----------



## izillama

Clover gritted her teeth at Ruby's rebuke, then smiled a bit as the girl began to rip at the vents like a rabid dog, 'Finally! She does something useful!'

<3 you Sarah ^.^*


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby's temper flared at Clover's harsh words. "Now there is no need for name calling thank you," she said curtly. She wags her dress and squeezes out remnants of water. She places her hands on her hips and stands tall as the ferociousness gathered in her throat. "I can associate with whom ever I please", she growled as the alien like beast spoke through her spoke. With that, she stomps forward and starts ripping at the vents forcefully. "And on top of all this, my dress is soaked!" she shouted as her temper grew with each tear at the metal.
> Sorry for the late post, but your right, she wouldn't be happy with being soaked either




Turning around, "So Ruby cou- oh..." He pauses, noticing her feral rage. When she's this angry she is indeed terrifying... yet beautiful, er best save the hugging for later. "Uh... I mean, Clover! Oui, Clover. Here's the plan my brains have devised. You see that button over there? When it lights up, push it! And go into the elevator. I'm going to run back to the control room and supply the power to this old death tra- er I mean elevator. After you and Ruby enter the elevator, please hold the door open for me. Then we will ride it back to the surface, undoubtedly arriving up at Sparkley Edward's bathroom catching him completely by surprise! And here is the cunning part, that's when I unload on him with my gun. And then we win the game! Excited? Oui ok!!" Before Clover can respond the excited Malkavian skips back to the control panel, flipping the switch he saw in his brain,  and happily singing "Were you there when they pierced him in the side ?
Were you there when they pierced him in the side ?
Oh, sometimes it causes me to tremble, tremble, tremble
Were you there when they pierced him in the side ?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Plant*



Strider_Koln said:


> Turning around, "So Ruby cou- oh..." He pauses, noticing her feral rage. When she's this angry she is indeed terrifying... yet beautiful, er best save the hugging for later. "Uh... I mean, Clover! Oui, Clover. Here's the plan my brains have devised. You see that button over there? When it lights up, push it! And go into the elevator. I'm going to run back to the control room and supply the power to this old death tra- er I mean elevator. After you and Ruby enter the elevator, please hold the door open for me. Then we will ride it back to the surface, undoubtedly arriving up at Sparkley Edward's bathroom catching him completely by surprise! And here is the cunning part, that's when I unload on him with my gun. And then we win the game! Excited? Oui ok!!" Before Clover can respond the excited Malkavian skips back to the control panel, flipping the switch he saw in his brain,  and happily singing "Were you there when they pierced him in the side ?
> Were you there when they pierced him in the side ?
> Oh, sometimes it causes me to tremble, tremble, tremble
> Were you there when they pierced him in the side ?"




Koln presumably pushes the button "34" as per the map where the elevator is located. Clover and Ruby see the button light up. Ruby manages to pull out some of the vents on the wall but the openings are too small for any person to crawl through.

Koln
[sblock]
The "34" reminds you of Psalm 34 where David pretended to be insane to escape from Achish. Of course you knowe the truth: insanity is but a thin line to cross on the path to genius!

_ That day David fled from Saul and went to Achish king of Gath. But the servants of Achish said to him, "Isn't this David, the king of the land? Isn't he the one they sing about in their dances: "'Saul has slain his thousands, and David his tens of thousands'?"_

_David took these words to heart and was very much afraid of Achish king of Gath. So he pretended to be insane in their presence; and while he was in their hands he acted like a madman, making marks on the doors of the gate and letting saliva run down his beard._

_ Achish said to his servants, "Look at the man! He is insane! Why bring him to me? Am I so short of madmen that you have to bring this fellow here to carry on like this in front of me? Must this man come into my house?"  _

As the button labeled "34" lights up a little voice rings out in your head "Wilst thou sing any other psalms today?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln presumably pushes the button "34" as per the map where the elevator is located. Clover and Ruby see the button light up. Ruby manages to pull out some of the vents on the wall but the openings are too small for any person to crawl through.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> The "34" reminds you of Psalm 34 where David pretended to be insane to escape from Achish. Of course you knowe the truth: insanity is but a thin line to cross on the path to genius!
> 
> _ That day David fled from Saul and went to Achish king of Gath. But the servants of Achish said to him, "Isn't this David, the king of the land? Isn't he the one they sing about in their dances: "'Saul has slain his thousands, and David his tens of thousands'?"_
> 
> _David took these words to heart and was very much afraid of Achish king of Gath. So he pretended to be insane in their presence; and while he was in their hands he acted like a madman, making marks on the doors of the gate and letting saliva run down his beard._
> 
> _ Achish said to his servants, "Look at the man! He is insane! Why bring him to me? Am I so short of madmen that you have to bring this fellow here to carry on like this in front of me? Must this man come into my house?"  _
> 
> As the button labeled "34" lights up a little voice rings out in your head "Wilst thou sing any other psalms today?"
> [/sblock]




He smiles, "Oh, I think I know another one..."



Ruby and Clover can hear the faint sound of singing, growing louder and louder as he approaches.
_"Qui est le chef du club             
C'est fait pour vous et moi
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E!
Hey! there, Hi! there, Ho! there_
_Vous êtes comme l'accueil comme peut être
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E!"_

By now Koln is visible, marching as he was trained to do so as a child, with Socrates sitting on his hat.

"_Mickey Mouse!
[sblock] MICKEY MOUSE (chime in the voices in his head)[/sblock]
Mickey Mouse!
[sblock] MICKEY MOUSE (chime in the voices in his head)[/sblock]
Forever let us hold our banner

HIGH! HIGH! HIGH! HIGH!"


_"Hi"
He comes to a stop in front of the two girls with a wave. "Are we ready? Oh, and tres bien Ruby. Nice work defeating those evil metal grates! I was about to take them out myself but didn't want to use up the ammo."


----------



## izillama

Clover gritted her teeth at Koln's bubbly and oblivious demeanor. She smiled, grim and sarcastic, "Ah, la petite souris est-elle dans votre tête vous parle maintenant, Koln?" Then she shook her head. 

Translation: Ah, is the little mouse in your head speaking to you now, Koln?


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover gritted her teeth at Koln's bubbly and oblivious demeanor. She smiled, grim and sarcastic, "Ah, la petite souris est-elle dans votre tête vous parle maintenant, Koln?" Then she shook her head.
> 
> Translation: Ah, is the little mouse in your head speaking to you now, Koln?




"Vous l'entendez aussi? Seulement lui? Les autres vont être jaloux. " He smiles and presses the lit button next to the elevator. "Going up... I hope..."

Translation: You hear him too? Only him? Aw, the others are going to be jealous."


----------



## Strider_Koln

"..." Koln starts mashing the button repeatedly since nothing appears to be happening!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Vous l'entendez aussi? Seulement lui? Les autres vont être jaloux. " He smiles and presses the lit button next to the elevator. "Going up... I hope..."
> 
> Translation: You hear him too? Only him? Aw, the others are going to be jealous."




Sorry people, been really tied up the past few days!

The small elevator rumbles to life and the doors open. The elevator is really only meant for 1 person so 3 is a tight fit, but since we're all friends here you all manage to squeeze in. The elevators controls only send it up or down and Koln pushes the button for "up" in hopes that it will lead out of the sewers.

After more rumbling and some discomforting sounds like grinding gears, the elevator stops and the doors open. You find yourselves in what looks like a storage room. It is completely dark except for  the little bit of light pouring out from the elevator. The room is small with concrete walls and boxes piled against the walls. The elevator itself is on a risen platform with  metal stairs leading down to the floor. There is a door at the northern end of the room and a hallway directly across from the elevator. You all think you can hear some kind of sobbing noise coming from behind the door like that of a child.

Koln
[sblock]
With your Heightened Senses you can see a switch on the wall beside the door. It is in the "off" position at the moment.
[/sblock]

Here's the map.


----------



## izillama

Oh wow, could it be that we finally found the little brat... I mean Suzie!?!?

Stepping tentatively down from the elevator, Clover followed the sounds of the sobs to the door at the north side of the room. Standing before it, she placed her hands lightly on it, as though hesitating. But she could put it off no longer, because finally, after what felt like MONTHS (HINT HINT) it seemed like they were finally about to find something important. Or _do_ something important. 
Bowing her head, she held out her hand and clenched her fist. When it open, a single little hair ribbon was in her palm. She brought it to her nose, remembering the scent. Then, sniffed at the door to see if it was a match...

Yay for magic ^.^
Do I smell Suzie at the door? Do I? Huh?


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Oh wow, could it be that we finally found the little brat... I mean Suzie!?!?
> 
> Stepping tentatively down from the elevator, Clover followed the sounds of the sobs to the door at the north side of the room. Standing before it, she placed her hands lightly on it, as though hesitating. But she could put it off no longer, because finally, after what felt like MONTHS (HINT HINT) it seemed like they were finally about to find something important. Or _do_ something important.
> Bowing her head, she held out her hand and clenched her fist. When it open, a single little hair ribbon was in her palm. She brought it to her nose, remembering the scent. Then, sniffed at the door to see if it was a match...
> 
> Yay for magic ^.^
> Do I smell Suzie at the door? Do I? Huh?




Koln stops for a moment from consoling the upset door and looks at Clover quixotically. He notices her smelling the ribbon, and he decides to do the same thing, taking a big whiff.... and nothing. "OH, I get it, very clever Clover. You thought Satan was in that ribbon and you wanted to sniff him out, eh? Oh you are the cautious type.... I would have just shot it."

Koln has heightened senses, does he smell the Suzie's scent?

He keeps trying to comfort the door, softly petting it, (Spirits Touch) and in doing so accidentally bumps the switch next to the door, flipping it 'on.'


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



izillama said:


> Oh wow, could it be that we finally found the little brat... I mean Suzie!?!?
> 
> Stepping tentatively down from the elevator, Clover followed the sounds of the sobs to the door at the north side of the room. Standing before it, she placed her hands lightly on it, as though hesitating. But she could put it off no longer, because finally, after what felt like MONTHS (HINT HINT) it seemed like they were finally about to find something important. Or _do_ something important.
> Bowing her head, she held out her hand and clenched her fist. When it open, a single little hair ribbon was in her palm. She brought it to her nose, remembering the scent. Then, sniffed at the door to see if it was a match...
> 
> Yay for magic ^.^
> Do I smell Suzie at the door? Do I? Huh?






Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stops for a moment from consoling the upset door and looks at Clover quixotically. He notices her smelling the ribbon, and he decides to do the same thing, taking a big whiff.... and nothing. "OH, I get it, very clever Clover. You thought Satan was in that ribbon and you wanted to sniff him out, eh? Oh you are the cautious type.... I would have just shot it."
> 
> Koln has heightened senses, does he smell the Suzie's scent?
> 
> He keeps trying to comfort the door, softly petting it, (Spirits Touch) and in doing so accidentally bumps the switch next to the door, flipping it 'on.'




Koln
[sblock]
Touching the door you see a man carrying boxes shoving the door open to pass through it.
[/sblock]

Koln & Clover
[sblock]
You think you can smell the scent of the little girl who owned that ribbon. It's hard to tell because there is a strong smell of soil and sewer too!
[/sblock]

As soon as Koln hits the switch there is a loud "click" and the whole room lights up. You can all clearly see the layout of this room and even the hallway across from the elevator because all of the florescent lights on the ceiling are lit now.

From the other side of the door you hear a squeak, almost like a mouse or rat and the sobbing is gone.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> Touching the door you see a man carrying boxes shoving the door open to pass through it.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Koln & Clover
> [sblock]
> You think you can smell the scent of the little girl who owned that ribbon. It's hard to tell because there is a strong smell of soil and sewer too!
> [/sblock]
> 
> As soon as Koln hits the switch there is a loud "click" and the whole room lights up. You can all clearly see the layout of this room and even the hallway across from the elevator because all of the florescent lights on the ceiling are lit now.
> 
> From the other side of the door you hear a squeak, almost like a mouse or rat and the sobbing is gone.



Ruby walks over towards Clover and Koln who were smelling the ribbon. "Is it a match?" she asked solemnly, her anger subsiding finally. She then heads towards the door where they heard the little girl. "Is anyone there? We can get you out.." she said slowly and reassuringly. 
What's the door made up of? Would she be able to try to break it down?


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby walks over towards Clover and Koln who were smelling the ribbon. "Is it a match?" she asked solemnly, her anger subsiding finally. She then heads towards the door where they heard the little girl. "Is anyone there? We can get you out.." she said slowly and reassuringly.
> What's the door made up of? Would she be able to try to break it down?




"Is it a match? Er, no Ruby. It is a ribbon, you silly Amish Gangrel." He chuckles and hugs her tightly before returning to the door. "Hey I think the sobbing stopped..." Koln tries the knob... it's probably locked, but no one tried it yet.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby walks over towards Clover and Koln who were smelling the ribbon. "Is it a match?" she asked solemnly, her anger subsiding finally. She then heads towards the door where they heard the little girl. "Is anyone there? We can get you out.." she said slowly and reassuringly.
> What's the door made up of? Would she be able to try to break it down?






Strider_Koln said:


> "Is it a match? Er, no Ruby. It is a ribbon, you silly Amish Gangrel." He chuckles and hugs her tightly before returning to the door. "Hey I think the sobbing stopped..." Koln tries the knob... it's probably locked, but no one tried it yet.




The door is locked. It's made out of metal but it's a simple door that locks through the knob. The keyhole is on your side too. Judging from the feel of it and the fact that you can hear sound so clearly through it, it doesn't seem very thick.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The door is locked. It's made out of metal but it's a simple door that locks through the knob. The keyhole is on your side too. Judging from the feel of it and the fact that you can hear sound so clearly through it, it doesn't seem very thick.




"The door has stopped crying... now I wonder if it's ticklish. Time to make it laugh."
With that Koln begins to pick the lock.

Open lock
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5+5 → [12,5,5] = (22)

I don't mean to ignore Ruby's attempt to break down the door, but first we should try this. It's quieter and if we do bash down the door we risk hurting the person on the other side. Yes, this is coming from the guy who tried opening a door by shooting at it, but I wasn't thinking clearly at the time and really wanted out.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "The door has stopped crying... now I wonder if it's ticklish. Time to make it laugh."
> With that Koln begins to pick the lock.
> 
> Open lock
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5+5 → [12,5,5] = (22)
> 
> I don't mean to ignore Ruby's attempt to break down the door, but first we should try this. It's quieter and if we do bash down the door we risk hurting the person on the other side. Yes, this is coming from the guy who tried opening a door by shooting at it, but I wasn't thinking clearly at the time and really wanted out.




Koln manages to pick the lock and the door is open. The hallway behind the door is lit but empty. It goes straight back before making a right turn.


----------



## izillama

Time for an infamous Clover search check! 
Is there any indication that anyone has been in the hall recently? Also, do we smell Suzie scent here? And, does it smell alive?

Searching for clues!
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)

By the way, I'd like to solve the puzzle? Suzie's been turned into a little Nosferatu vampire, and she's horrified by how she looks. So even though she'd like us to save her, she'd rather not be seen. And that's why she ran away. ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Time for an infamous Clover search check!
> Is there any indication that anyone has been in the hall recently? Also, do we smell Suzie scent here? And, does it smell alive?
> 
> Searching for clues!
> 1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)
> 
> By the way, I'd like to solve the puzzle? Suzie's been turned into a little Nosferatu vampire, and she's horrified by how she looks. So even though she'd like us to save her, she'd rather not be seen. And that's why she ran away. ^.^




Oh you're a smart one 

Clover
[sblock]
You can smell the girl's scent here even though there is no trace of anyone coming or going from the hallway. The smell is mixed with an overpowering scent of blood.
[/sblock]

After updated the map I realized that the hallway doesn't just curve to the right, there's actually a door leading to another room. The door is open.
Here's the updated map.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> Oh you're a smart one
> 
> Clover
> [sblock]
> You can smell the girl's scent here even though there is no trace of anyone coming or going from the hallway. The smell is mixed with an overpowering scent of blood.
> [/sblock]
> 
> After updated the map I realized that the hallway doesn't just curve to the right, there's actually a door leading to another room. The door is open.
> Here's the updated map.



Ruby cautiously heads in side the next door ahead of them. "Anyone here?" she says calmly. 
Ruby's eyes emit their green glow +2 for search aid

Search
Roll Lookup
1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby cautiously heads in side the next door ahead of them. "Anyone here?" she says calmly.
> Ruby's eyes emit their green glow +2 for search aid
> 
> Search
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+7 → [12,7] = (19)




The door creeks open when pushed. Behind the door is a rather large room that has a lot of wasted space. At the back of the room there is a large machine with blinking lights, some dials, and a few switches. The floor is deep and there is a drain in the center as if the room is prepared for a flood. To the left of the doorway is a small desk. There is a large window overlooking this room and although the room with the machine is lit, the room behind the windows is completely dark. There is a hallway on the right that leads out of the room. Other than the machine and the desk the room is quiet and empty,  occasionally the machine lets out a small hiss. 

Ruby
[sblock]
You don't find any trace of anyone coming through here but you can still smell the girl.
[/sblock]

updated map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln checks out the desk, opening all of the drawers and just being nosey... also could use a new pen. "So Ruby, do you see anything with your nose?"


----------



## ladyphoenix

> The room behind the windows is completely dark.



 "I think i'll check out that last room ahead," she tells Clover and Koln as she makes her way to the back. She keeps her eyes alit as she searches the back room. "I can smell her too but I can't put my finger on where she is either.."

Search
Roll Lookup
1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
Not sure what to do for a smell check but i'll keep utilizing my eyes for now


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Warter Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln checks out the desk, opening all of the drawers and just being nosey... also could use a new pen. "So Ruby, do you see anything with your nose?"






ladyphoenix said:


> "I think i'll check out that last room ahead," she tells Clover and Koln as she makes her way to the back. She keeps her eyes alit as she searches the back room. "I can smell her too but I can't put my finger on where she is either.."
> 
> Search
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
> Not sure what to do for a smell check but i'll keep utilizing my eyes for now




Koln
[sblock]
You find some papers detailing the function of the giant machine. It's hard to make any sense of it but you get the idea that it has something to do with controlling the flow of the water in the facility.
[/sblock]

Ruby
[sblock]
When Ruby peeks down the hallway she is greeted by a closed door at the other end. In front of that door however is a man lying against the wall. He's dressed more or less like a plumber but with rubber waders and galoshes.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

> a man lying against the wall. He's dressed more or less like a plumber but with rubber waders and galoshes.



I'm guessing he is dead or in really really a deep sleep
Ruby proceeds with caution by turning her eyes off as she approaches the lying figure. 'A worker?' she suggests to herself. As she stands over the man she carefully inspects him with her eyes glowing once again.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> I'm guessing he is dead or in really really a deep sleep
> Ruby proceeds with caution by turning her eyes off as she approaches the lying figure. 'A worker?' she suggests to herself. As she stands over the man she carefully inspects him with her eyes glowing once again.




"Good guess my faithful sidekick, but it is not a worker, but a corpse." Koln exclaims as he approaches Ruby.

Usually I am much more careful but I really want to speed this along...

"And what is my prize inside door number 21?"

That's right, Koln's blurring the 4th wall. It pays to be Malkavian sometimes.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Warter Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Good guess my faithful sidekick, but it is not a worker, but a corpse." Koln exclaims as he approaches Ruby.
> 
> Usually I am much more careful but I really want to speed this along...
> 
> "And what is my prize inside door number 21?"
> 
> That's right, Koln's blurring the 4th wall. It pays to be Malkavian sometimes.




That door is locked.

As you can see though from the map, the door leads to a hallway you can simply walk to by going back the way you came.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> That door is locked.
> 
> As you can see though from the map, the door leads to a hallway you can simply walk to by going back the way you came.




It does?...w/e


Open Lock
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2612894/
   1d20+5+5 → [12,5,5] = (22)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> It does?...w/e
> 
> Open Lock
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2612894/
> 1d20+5+5 → [12,5,5] = (22)




Ruby stands next to Koln fidgeting with her dress while Koln picks the lock. Looking around she goes over to the desk and looks at the papers with a rather blank look on her face. She goes over the machine and talks to herself quietly "I wonder what this contraption does? So many buttons to press..." While looking closer to the machine she notices something "This lever here, it has blood on it! Look look!"

In her excitement Ruby accidentally hits the lever and you all hear what sounds like water rushing all around you and flowing in all directions. Ruby puts her hands behind her back "Oops..."

Koln does manage to get the lock on the door open, it leads out into the hallway you were in before.

Koln
[sblock]
You think you hear scratching sounds in the pipes as the water is flowing through them like something sharp is scraping against the metal inside.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



ladyphoenix said:


> I'm guessing he is dead or in really really a deep sleep
> Ruby proceeds with caution by turning her eyes off as she approaches the lying figure. 'A worker?' she suggests to herself. As she stands over the man she carefully inspects him with her eyes glowing once again.




Oops, looks like I missed this!

Ruby
[sblock]
The man looks unharmed except for the fact that he is indeed dead. You notice that his skin is extremely pale especially for someone who couldn't have died that long ago.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Good guess my faithful sidekick, but it is not a worker, but a corpse." Koln exclaims as he approaches Ruby.
> 
> Usually I am much more careful but I really want to speed this along...
> 
> "And what is my prize inside door number 21?"
> 
> That's right, Koln's blurring the 4th wall. It pays to be Malkavian sometimes.




I didn't realize you were walking over to that door, I thought you were tlaking about door 20. How about this: you pick your way through door 20 and go over to door 21.

Door 21 is locked with an electronic mechanism.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> I didn't realize you were walking over to that door, I thought you were tlaking about door 20. How about this: you pick your way through door 20 and go over to door 21.
> 
> Door 21 is locked with an electronic mechanism.




Listen check, wonder what's on the other side...
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+4 → [15,8,4] = (27) 


After that, Koln joins Ruby in the control room and gasps at the bloody lever. "Ruby! You spilled your V8!" He fumbles in his pocket for a tissue and holds it to the lever. Spirit's Touch


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Listen check, wonder what's on the other side...
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+4 → [15,8,4] = (27)
> 
> 
> After that, Koln joins Ruby in the control room and gasps at the bloody lever. "Ruby! You spilled your V8!" He fumbles in his pocket for a tissue and holds it to the lever. Spirit's Touch




Koln
[sblock]
You don't hear anything behind the door.
[/sblock]

Koln strolls over to the control room now...

Koln
[sblock]
You see the man who is now lying against the wall pushing the lever up. All of a sudden a deformed hand comes up from behind him and covers his mouth pulling him back. The hand is bloody and a few drops of blood land on the lever.
[/sblock]

The tissue is covered in fresh blood.


----------



## izillama

'If it's not one thing, it's another. When will this nightmare end? Someone up there is just ****ing with us...'
Arms crossed, face set, Clover strode after Koln and ended up behind Koln and Ruby in the control room. From her side, she opened her purse to reach inside and scritch the ever-nervous Icarus to try and calm him. While petting, she asked, "What are you two up to? What's that blood?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> 'If it's not one thing, it's another. When will this nightmare end? Someone up there is just ****ing with us...'
> Arms crossed, face set, Clover strode after Koln and ended up behind Koln and Ruby in the control room. From her side, she opened her purse to reach inside and scritch the ever-nervous Icarus to try and calm him. While petting, she asked, "What are you two up to? What's that blood?"




As if Koln didn't hear her he silently holds the bloody napkin out for Clover to take. When she doesn't he sighs and scans the room for a garbage can. "Being a leech is bad enough, but I will be damned before I am a litter bug!"

Search for a garbage can
 1d20+8+2 → [7,8,2] = (17)
Roll Lookup


And are any of the buttons on the control panel marked? Preferably one that says "Door" or "PRESS HERE YOU IDIOT TO OPEN DOOR" If not.. maybe an instruction manual lying around?
And do I sense if the blood is human?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> As if Koln didn't hear her he silently holds the bloody napkin out for Clover to take. When she doesn't he sighs and scans the room for a garbage can. "Being a leech is bad enough, but I will be damned before I am a litter bug!"
> 
> Search for a garbage can
> 1d20+8+2 → [7,8,2] = (17)
> Roll Lookup
> 
> And are any of the buttons on the control panel marked? Preferably one that says "Door" or "PRESS HERE YOU IDIOT TO OPEN DOOR" If not.. maybe an instruction manual lying around?
> And do I sense if the blood is human?




There is a garbage can next to the desk.

Koln
[sblock]
You sense that the blood is definitely human but it doesn't smell like the man lying against the wall.

An image pops into your head of a previous room where a vampire gameshow was held and where you pressed buttons to stop the large fan and lift the gate and start the elevator.
[/sblock]


----------



## ladyphoenix

"There's someone dead here, but something's off. There isn't a scratch on him and he looks like he has been dead for days," Ruby says somewhat alarmed to Clover. "And all these levers are confusing me, that's for sure."


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> "There's someone dead here, but something's off. There isn't a scratch on him and he looks like he has been dead for days," Ruby says somewhat alarmed to Clover. "And all these levers are confusing me, that's for sure."





"Oh hi Ruby! Hahaha, what a funny story. Poodles..." Koln mutters as he heads off by himself, walking to the previous room with the control panel that opened the gate, hoping to find a mechanism to open door 21.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Oh hi Ruby! Hahaha, what a funny story. Poodles..." Koln mutters as he heads off by himself, walking to the previous room with the control panel that opened the gate, hoping to find a mechanism to open door 21.




Koln
[sblock]
You find the control panel that you used to start the elevator. One of the unlit buttons is labeled "21".
[/sblock]

Clover
[sblock]
You hear a cracking sound coming from one of the pipes against the wall.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Hugging her arms closer to her body, Clover cocked her head to one side. Right on the edge of her sense of hearing, she was hearing a noise. What was it? Turning, she noticed that the sound was coming from a pipe against the wall. It sounded like... cracking? Hm... well, that certainly wasn't a sound one would expect to hear coming from a water treatment facility!
As Koln walked out of the room, laughing to himself and muttering, Clover slowly paced backwards and turned until she was striding up to the pipe that was making the noise. No. That definitely was an odd sound!
She looked up and down the length of the pipe, inspecting it...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



izillama said:


> Hugging her arms closer to her body, Clover cocked her head to one side. Right on the edge of her sense of hearing, she was hearing a noise. What was it? Turning, she noticed that the sound was coming from a pipe against the wall. It sounded like... cracking? Hm... well, that certainly wasn't a sound one would expect to hear coming from a water treatment facility!
> As Koln walked out of the room, laughing to himself and muttering, Clover slowly paced backwards and turned until she was striding up to the pipe that was making the noise. No. That definitely was an odd sound!
> She looked up and down the length of the pipe, inspecting it...




As Clover inspects the pipe a crack starts to appear and a small jet of water shoots out and hit her in the face.


----------



## izillama

*insert loud, foul curse here* Clover backed up quickly, rubbing the water from her face, "Oh, just perfect! Leave it to ****ing Denver to have a faulty water system! No wonder this city is such a ********!" >.<*****


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> You find the control panel that you used to start the elevator. One of the unlit buttons is labeled "21".
> [/sblock]
> 
> Clover
> [sblock]
> You hear a cracking sound coming from one of the pipes against the wall.
> [/sblock]




Koln hits the button marked '21'... along with a few others, leaving the panel lit up in the shape of a cross before leaving.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hits the button marked '21'... along with a few others, leaving the panel lit up in the shape of a cross before leaving.




So the door is open. Unfortunately for Clover and Ruby they hear a rushing sound as water starts flowing rapidly into the pipes around them bursting the cracked one open and spraying water into the room.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> So the door is open. Unfortunately for Clover and Ruby they hear a rushing sound as water starts flowing rapidly into the pipes around them bursting the cracked one open and spraying water into the room.




Koln enters the room, muttering to himself, "Huh, what was that Monsieur LeSaint? Wet t-shirt contest?! How dare you speak of Ruby like that! Have at you! Er.. wait... I have a better idea! It's not true, I did not bite her, I did not...so much traffic at this time of night... Mon Dieu is it really 3:41 in the morning...i can make it all stop...but first load the space ship with the rocket fuel! And then we will rise again... eggs eggs eggs... there's an eagle in your mind and I wish you nothing but happy cycling because... the end is near..." He talks to himself...or so it seems, as he walks past the girls and to the opened door, getting wet himself. He stops in front of the opened door and motions for the girls to follow, "Row the boat ashore, Hallelujah..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> He stops in front of the opened door and motions for the girls to follow, "Row the boat ashore, Hallelujah..."



Ruby panics as she sees the water rushing in. "You bet we are going to follow you outta here!" She takes Clover's hand as her instincts kick into survival mode.

Escape artist
1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby panics as she sees the water rushing in. "You bet we are going to follow you outta here!" She takes Clover's hand as her instincts kick into survival mode.
> 
> Escape artist
> 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
> Roll Lookup




Koln sees a short hallway in front of him through the door. The hallway is a dead end but there is a lockbox sitting against the back wall and a few lockers lining both sides of the hallway forming a small aisle between them.

Ruby runs from the room without getting even a drop of water on her. The water is pouring out onto the floor but the drain in the floor is doing a good job keeping the room from flooding. Clover is soaked and realizes that it probably was a poor choice to wear a black bra under a white shirt.


----------



## izillama

...I hate you Dave...

"Oof!" Clover was taken by surprise as Ruby grabbed her arm, practically ripping it out of its socket. She struggled to keep up with the escaping girl, barely managing to stammer, "Uh... it's ok, Ruby. Really. I can... walk. Um... ow. Could you maybe let go?"
Finally, they came to a stop behind Koln, and Ruby let go of her arm. Looking down to inspect the damage done to her poor skin, Clover was dismayed... then horrified to see her wet shirt. And if anyone knows anything about regulation white Catholic school button front shirts, they tend to be on the thin side.
Cursing, Clover crossed her arms and rolled her eyes towards the ceiling, 'Someone up there really hates me, huh?'
Looking back at Koln, who was looking through a door, she set her mouth resolutely, "Well, it's not like we can go back. Koln, is the way clear? We should really press on and get out of here, if we can."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> ...I hate you Dave...
> 
> "Oof!" Clover was taken by surprise as Ruby grabbed her arm, practically ripping it out of its socket. She struggled to keep up with the escaping girl, barely managing to stammer, "Uh... it's ok, Ruby. Really. I can... walk. Um... ow. Could you maybe let go?"
> Finally, they came to a stop behind Koln, and Ruby let go of her arm. Looking down to inspect the damage done to her poor skin, Clover was dismayed... then horrified to see her wet shirt. And if anyone knows anything about regulation white Catholic school button front shirts, they tend to be on the thin side.
> Cursing, Clover crossed her arms and rolled her eyes towards the ceiling, 'Someone up there really hates me, huh?'
> Looking back at Koln, who was looking through a door, she set her mouth resolutely, "Well, it's not like we can go back. Koln, is the way clear? We should really press on and get out of here, if we can."




Koln looks back at Clover and gasps. He turns his head in embaressment and holds up his hands over her to shield his eyes. "I uh... oui Socrates, yes I know, black, now shush! Uh... well this end is deader than us.. but I want to have a look around." He briskly turns and runs off to the lock box.

Open lock
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5+5 → [8,5,5] = (18)


"Ruby and Clover, check out those lockers. The Devil, or sparkley Edward could be in one of them. Oui, I'd stuff them both in a locker if I had the chance."


----------



## ladyphoenix

Ruby looks over at Clover and show a sheepish smile while rubbing her head. "Sorry, guess I got carried away again." She steps over towards one of the lockers and gives it a look.


Search
1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)
Roll Lookup


----------



## izillama

Clover felt her eye twitch, and she looked at Socrates, then Koln, muttering darkly, "Yes. _Black_."
She continued to mutter as she stomped rather unladylike over to the lockers, reaching for the closest one to fling open in her rage.

Searching the locker ^.^
1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln is attempting to pick open the lockbox, all the while muttering to himself in what sounds like backwards French...

[sblock]
“Ah, got it!” The lockbox door swings open and, for a moment, nothing happens. Koln lowers his head and peers inside but finds only nothing but darkness. 

  [FONT=&quot]*SPLASH!*

In an instant a powerful jet of water fires out from the lockbox and knocks the crazy undead priest to his ass. The room quickly starts to fill up with the water, knocking the lockers, desks, and notices to the floor and swooping them up. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] struggles to his feet and, as the water rises, does his best to keep his mouth above the increasing level. He looks over his shoulder at Ruby and Clover, but strangely they have disappeared. Perhaps they left the room as soon as it started filling with water? Maybe he should have done the same, but it does bother him they seemingly left him alone to drown to death. 

Or not… [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] remembers the second best thing about being a vampire (the first: not having to use the bathroom), and that is the futility of breathing! But what about Socrates? Er, where did he go?! He searches frantically for this small rodent friend, and quickly finds him standing under the water, somehow breathing just fine.

Now completely underwater, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] investigates the lockbox,but again, only darkness is inside. Well, it is better than nothing, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] thinks, but as he attempts to shut the box something strange happens. His hands somehow pulled the frame of the box outward.. as if it were made out of some sort of malleable material that can be stretched and shaped to his will. Could this truly be the fabric of reality? Fabric indeed! Hardly a framework at all! 

He chuckles and continues to play with the outside of the box, pulling it open so that he can fit inside. Hoping to fight a monster or two, the brave priest swims inside the darkness, and after some time in the void he comes to a light at the end of the tunnel. He swims out to what appears to be a wide open sea, the oceanbed teeming with all sorts of odd and multicolored aquatic life: jelly fish, red herring, octopus, ruby colored coral, etc.

The surface is completely black except for a few spots of light in the distance. He swims up to the first source of light and pokes his head out of the rectangular shaped opening. He wipes his eyes free of the water to get a better look at his surroundings. Again darkness.. well mostly. There’s a small rectangular curtain, exactly the size and shape of the hole he swam out of. He crawls out from the opening and pushes aside the curtain, and accidentally knocks over a few children’s blocks with his hat. He hurriedly places them back where they were.. or so at least what he thinks they were, spelling out ‘father.’ He stands and realizes he is somehow now in a children’s bedroom, complete with stuffed animals decorating the shelves, toys in the half-opened closet, and of course a small sleeping boy in the bed that [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] just crawled out from under. 

He thinks for a moment about the last time he fed… and can hardly remember. It feels like it was months ago… and vampires that have not fed for long periods of time are capable of incredibly horrifying acts of bloodlust. Indeed, perhaps it is time for a ‘kid’s meal.’ He chuckles, and pulls back the sheet protecting the child but stops… not being able to go through with the act. Not out of remorse, nor guilt, although those feelings were not far behind… but because he was physically not able to move. He glances upward and notices the cross over the child’s bed, and while that may have been a factor in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot]’s failed attempt to feed, that does not feel like the ultimate source of the problem. Glancing over his shoulder, back at the stuffed animals, he sees a stuffed owl, cat, and dog, all glaring accusingly at him. Ashamed… [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] pulls the covers back over the sleeping child and quietly crawls back under his bed, bumping his head in the process.

The water is strangely warm… much warmer than one would think an ocean to feel like. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Denver[/FONT][FONT=&quot] pollution perhaps? Or maybe it is just warm in comparison to the bitter chill of his undead flesh. Paying it little mind, pollution or not he should still be fine, he curiously swims up to the next source of light.

“Ow, ack!” He grumbles, hitting his head on a few small cardboard boxes as he attempts to surface. He pushes them aside, one box labeled “Tokyo Marui Airsoft” and another “Magic the Gathering: Basic Lands.” A person that practices magic? Hm… This is worthy of more investigation…

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] carefully crawls out from under the bed and carefully looks around this bedroom. A desk in the corner, covered in a mess of folders, action figures, models, books, and a laptop computer. Upon closer inspection of the books Koln becomes more alarmed: AD&D: Skills and Powers, Shadows of the Dark, Ghosts, The Vampire Book, The Encyclopedia of Vampires, Werewolves, and Other Monsters, The Encyclopedia of Demons and Demonolgy, World of Darkness, and numerous other occult sounding titles. 

His nightstand is equally as messy, littered with comic books about the supernatural, and Batman. Nearby sleeps the villain, cuddled up next to two life-size pillows of Japanese cartoon characters: one with long red hair, and another with short blue hair. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] cannot help but admit how handsome this person is… and how strangely familiar. He appears to be in his mid twenties, with thick messy brown hair, and is wearing red pajamas with the logo “Dragon Ball Z” all over them. 

His television is still on, he appears to have been watching some show on ‘Ghost Hunting’ whatever that could mean, before he drifted off to sleep. Ontop of his television are a few stuffed animals: A wolf, a few aliens, a blue hedgehog, a brown fox with two tails, and Fredrich Nietzsche wearing a small METS baseball cap. The floor around his television is a mess of wires and small strange boxes.

Judging from this young man’s habits, he has seen and knows far too much to be kept alive. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] debates for a moment about embracing this young man, but decides against it, the politics of the Camarilla would undoubtedly get in the way. With a resolute nod he decides to drain him completely, and rationalizes it as simply ‘Upholding the Masquerade.’ 

He slowly pulls back the sheet and creeps in closes, his lips curled back and fangs out. He will make the bite as gentle as possible, out of pity for he is certain that it will only get rougher and more painful from there. 

“Ugh.. uh.. A-Ayanami…?” The young man stirs and opens his eyes, staring face-to-fang with the vampire. “A…a vampire…?” A moment of terror freezes the young man, then his face brightens as he sits up, exclaiming “Oh man! A real vampire?! I KNEW IT! I mean I know I am as good as ed now, but still, this is awesome!” 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] laughs, somehow there is something in his voice and expression that reminds him of himself. He even takes off his hat for a moment, putting it on his victim’s head, and is surprised to see that it is a perfect fit! Returning his hat to his head he resumes his business, pressing his cold hand to the hysterical young man’s chest he leans in with his fangs ready…

*squeak!*

Koln stops, again interrupted, and looks down at Socrates, standing up looking at him. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] slowly retreats, picking up the rat, and looks at the young man in fear before carefully returning back from under his bed. Somehow… it didn’t feel right. 

“This seems to be some kind of interdimensional underwater portal to all the bedrooms of the world! But… why? Who would have created this… And Socrates, I’m sorry about what I was going to do back there. But I am a monster, no?” Socrates sits on his shoulder, seemingly unbothered by the water surrounding them – breathing just fine as if they were on the surface.

After more swimming, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot]’s sharp hearing picks up what sounds like a bouncy digital tune. A carnival-sounding jingle in the distance… He follows the sound, coming to what appears to be a large glowing rock. He touches the surface of the boulder, but finds that it moves against his touch as if it were made of cloth… actually, it is! 

“Hey, wha? Who are you?!” The old man mutters from under his dark green coat as he sits up, coming out from under his cloak. In his lap is a small television – the source of the music – and in his hands is a small controller that’s connected to it. On the screen are multiple falling blocks of different shapes that the old man attempts to line up to form rows.

“You see… [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. Yes, I know who you are. Now you see, the secret to this game, just like the secret to mastering the fabric of reality is NOT to merely plan according to the blocks that are there. Oh no no no… You need to also take into account the blocks that have not appeared yet. But just because they haven’t been given ‘appearance’ yet, they are not any less real than the visible blocks.”

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] blinks, tilting his head to the side in confusion as he studies the old man. His long beard floats in the water around him, and his skin hangs off his bones like a thin dirtied sheet. His eyes are sunken, hair is sparse and long, and teeth are jagged and haphazard. In fact, if the old man didn’t talk so intelligently, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] would have believed that he was some kind of aquatic zombie. Granted, this isn’t the first old man that [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Koln[/FONT][FONT=&quot] has seen lately… but this one is different than the fatherly fisherman. This one… represents something else.

“Er, plan for things that are not seen… That is insane. Or at least, if I did that, people would consider me insane, no?”

The old man laughs and nods “Yes… but I think they already find you insane. So we are both madmen… and you know something else? We are both monsters. You are a vampire. Stop looking so shocked, it’s obvious. Oh I give you credit, you do play a more convincing human than that character Edward from that Twilight series. And me? Well, I am not a vampire, nor a zombie… but rather the one and only ‘boogeyman.’ I will not bore you with the details… just know that I am trapped here in the dreamscape, and able to interact with all of the sleeping people of the world, and I do when I get lonely. However whenever I come up to talk and play, people take one look at me and scream “MONSTER!” But it is not because of what I do… it is because I am an unplanned block that no one saw coming, like yourself. We are merely pieces that do not fit their concept of perceived reality, but we DO fit, do we not? Yes… yes we do, we know we do.” The old man chuckles and returns to his game.

[/FONT][/sblock][FONT=&quot]

Koln pauses for a moment and places his hands at his sides. "I am not wet? Ruby! Clover! I am not wet! Er... where are we?"
[/FONT]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln is attempting to pick open the lockbox, all the while muttering to himself in what sounds like backwards French...
> [FONT=&quot]
> Koln pauses for a moment and places his hands at his sides. "I am not wet? Ruby! Clover! I am not wet! Er... where are we?"
> [/FONT]




The lockbox opens *cue Zelda music*

Koln
[sblock]
Inside the lockbox there's a collection of more pipes and random plumbing tools but pushing some of the pipes aside reveals a fireman's axe lying at the bottom of the chest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



izillama said:


> Clover felt her eye twitch, and she looked at Socrates, then Koln, muttering darkly, "Yes. _Black_."
> She continued to mutter as she stomped rather unladylike over to the lockers, reaching for the closest one to fling open in her rage.
> 
> Searching the locker ^.^
> 1d20+11 → [16,11] = (27)




Clover
[sblock]
The locker contains more dirty clothes hanging on hooks on the side of the locker. There is also a baseball bat in there that looks like it hasn't seen much use.
[/sblock]

Just so you know, there is a total of 4 lockers in this room.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The lockbox opens *cue Zelda music*
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]
> Inside the lockbox there's a collection of more pipes and random plumbing tools but pushing some of the pipes aside reveals a fireman's axe lying at the bottom of the chest.
> [/sblock]




Koln holds the axe high above his head and whistles a familiar tune. Spirit's Touch

After that Koln heroically pushes Clover aside and starts going to town on the locker with his new weapon. "Stand back Clover! I WILL SAVE YOU! The locker is not a locker at all, but the Devil in disguise!! HAVE AT YOU!" He hacks away, knocking the baseball bat out of it. "Bribing me with sporting goods will not save you now Satan! Now back from whence you came! Ha!"


----------



## izillama

Wooh! I'm posting!

After Koln smashed through the locker, Clover reached out and grabbed the back of his shirt collar, pulling it back with a sharp jerk. She whispered angrily, "Are you_ mad_!? Do you want them to know we're here!?"
Letting go of his shirt (and having successfully pulled him off-course), she stepped forward with crossed arms, continue to spit, "Actually? Who am I kidding. Of course you're mad. And pretty soon, well all will be. What with you crusading around here with a battle axe, letting heaven-knows-what know we're here. Oh, and let's not forget those damn men from upstairs..."
Reaching out, she picked up the baseball bat. She held it in one hand, as though weighing it, then handed it over to Ruby, "Here. You hold this end. Then swing. Got it?"
She stopped and thought for a moment how ridiculous it must sound to be instructing someone on how to hold a baseball bat. But then again, this was for the girl who thought that riding the bus was an adventure and that laptops were devices of magic and sorcery. 
Backing up, she turned and looked around the room, "I think we had better keep moving. Being underground with leaking water is not my ideal way to spend a night, I don't know about _you_. Koln?" (Koln>> @.@) "Koln! Focus for two seconds! Use that... _amazing_ sense of direction you seem to have, even though you're completely batshit crazy. Which way do we go? We're trying to..." (@.@**) "Koln! Focus, damnit! ****, why doesn't anyone listen to me!?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Wooh! I'm posting!
> 
> After Koln smashed through the locker, Clover reached out and grabbed the back of his shirt collar, pulling it back with a sharp jerk. She whispered angrily, "Are you_ mad_!? Do you want them to know we're here!?"
> Letting go of his shirt (and having successfully pulled him off-course), she stepped forward with crossed arms, continue to spit, "Actually? Who am I kidding. Of course you're mad. And pretty soon, well all will be. What with you crusading around here with a battle axe, letting heaven-knows-what know we're here. Oh, and let's not forget those damn men from upstairs..."
> Reaching out, she picked up the baseball bat. She held it in one hand, as though weighing it, then handed it over to Ruby, "Here. You hold this end. Then swing. Got it?"
> She stopped and thought for a moment how ridiculous it must sound to be instructing someone on how to hold a baseball bat. But then again, this was for the girl who thought that riding the bus was an adventure and that laptops were devices of magic and sorcery.
> Backing up, she turned and looked around the room, "I think we had better keep moving. Being underground with leaking water is not my ideal way to spend a night, I don't know about _you_. Koln?" (Koln>> @.@) "Koln! Focus for two seconds! Use that... _amazing_ sense of direction you seem to have, even though you're completely batshit crazy. Which way do we go? We're trying to..." (@.@**) "Koln! Focus, damnit! ****, why doesn't anyone listen to me!?"




"But of course I want them to hear me! I shall wake the dead, come get some!" He calms down, lowering his axe, and opens the two remaining lockers.

Locker 1
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5+5 → [16,5,5] = (26)

Locker 2
Roll Lookup
 1d20+5+5 → [4,5,5] = (14)

"And isn't it obvious where we go next? Well, no fear, you two are my sheep and I am your brave pious shepherd. First we go up, then up again. Then down, down. Then we turn left, and then go right. And then we go left, and take another right... from there it gets complicated, so let's just get that first part out of the way." Koln starts attempting to climb an invisible ladder, heading 'up.' Map please? and maybe a hint??


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "But of course I want them to hear me! I shall wake the dead, come get some!" He calms down, lowering his axe, and opens the two remaining lockers.
> 
> Locker 1
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5+5 → [16,5,5] = (26)
> 
> Locker 2
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+5+5 → [4,5,5] = (14)
> 
> "And isn't it obvious where we go next? Well, no fear, you two are my sheep and I am your brave pious shepherd. First we go up, then up again. Then down, down. Then we turn left, and then go right. And then we go left, and take another right... from there it gets complicated, so let's just get that first part out of the way." Koln starts attempting to climb an invisible ladder, heading 'up.' Map please? and maybe a hint??




Koln
[sblock]
From your Spirit's Touch you see a man in dirty overalls and a red shirt placing the fire axe into the lockbox.
[/sblock]

In the remaining lockers you find a chain, another lockpick, and a dirty pair of overalls with $50 in one of the pockets along with a small brass key.

Here is the map, pretty much only one way left to go really. The red boxes are the lockers (including the dead one). I posted stats for the new weapons here.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> Reaching out, she picked up the baseball bat. She held it in one hand, as though weighing it, then handed it over to Ruby, "Here. You hold this end. Then swing. Got it?"




Ruby nods but then looks at the bat with a puzzled look. "If this is a weapon, it's really smooth," she says as she runs her hands around the finished sleek wood. "But you're right, we must press onward and get out of here."
She smile's at Koln's discovery of the fire ax. "That looks like an effective weapon, nice and sharp, but watch out with that thing," she said nervously.


----------



## Strider_Koln

ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby nods but then looks at the bat with a puzzled look. "If this is a weapon, it's really smooth," she says as she runs her hands around the finished sleek wood. "But you're right, we must press onward and get out of here."
> She smile's at Koln's discovery of the fire ax. "That looks like an effective weapon, nice and sharp, but watch out with that thing," she said nervously.




Koln takes the key and the cash, "Tithe for the Church..." He then smiles at Ruby, holding his axe over his shoulder. "Now I just need to find some demonic trees, then we'll be in business, no? Hey, let's go look for some!" He leads the way out of the room, turning left out the door and heading off in the direction they have not traveled yet.


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded at Koln (not entirely sure why she was trusting him so much, but she actually found his unwavering confidence refreshing) and leaned down, picking up the chain from the pile of locker death. Then, slinging it over her shoulder, she began to follow after him, taking up the rear of the party after Ruby (in case any baddies should attack from the front, of course!).


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover nodded at Koln (not entirely sure why she was trusting him so much, but she actually found his unwavering confidence refreshing) and leaned down, picking up the chain from the pile of locker death. Then, slinging it over her shoulder, she began to follow after him, taking up the rear of the party after Ruby (in case any baddies should attack from the front, of course!).




"Anyone else feel like we've been walking for days? Oh.. Silly Clover, we won't be able to cut down any trees with that chain.. but we might be able to mess up some heretics." He puts down his axe and takes her chain. "The nice thing about this is that you can either whip at demons, or wrap a part of it around your hand like so... and wham! punch a zombie's head right off! Then we got a new soccerball, no?" He smirks and gives her back her weapon, and picks up his axe. 

"Are we there yet...?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Anyone else feel like we've been walking for days? Oh.. Silly Clover, we won't be able to cut down any trees with that chain.. but we might be able to mess up some heretics." He puts down his axe and takes her chain. "The nice thing about this is that you can either whip at demons, or wrap a part of it around your hand like so... and wham! punch a zombie's head right off! Then we got a new soccerball, no?" He smirks and gives her back her weapon, and picks up his axe.
> 
> "Are we there yet...?"




It's a looooong hallway....well, not really. Unfortunately Gametable has  the bed on this computer so I'll have to post a map later.

The hallway opens into a large open room. There wall is sunken in on either side where pipes go from the ceiling and pour out into a pool on the floor. The center of the room is risen and remains dry. At the far end of the room is another tunnel. In the middle of the room is some sort of control panel and in front of it is a little girl. She looks like hell has swallowed her up and spat her out again, her clothes are dirty and blood-stained, her already dark skin looks practically black. She takes no notice of anyone as she sits sobbing on the floor facing towards the control panel.


----------



## ladyphoenix

> She looks like hell has swallowed her up and spat her out again, her clothes are dirty and blood-stained, her already dark skin looks practically black. She takes no notice of anyone as she sits sobbing on the floor facing towards the control panel.



Ruby cautiously approaches the little girl, horrified by the state she was in. "Everything is going to be alright now..." she says slowly as she hide's the bat behind her back. She hoped that the girl hasn't been corrupted by darkness.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby cautiously approaches the little girl, horrified by the state she was in. "Everything is going to be alright now..." she says slowly as she hide's the bat behind her back. She hoped that the girl hasn't been corrupted by darkness.




Upon hearing Ruby the girl stops sobbing. Without moving or turning around she says between sobs "No *sniff*, it's not *sniff*...alright. He's coming *sniff*.... the monster.... is coming *sniff*"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Upon hearing Ruby the girl stops sobbing. Without moving or turning around she says between sobs "No *sniff*, it's not *sniff*...alright. He's coming *sniff*.... the monster.... is coming *sniff*"





"Oui, the girl is right Ruby, things are never going to be alright. Every night Satan's army grows and we are doomed to one day join his macabre ranks... But for now, there is hope! Bonsoi, mon petit ami! I am Father Koln! And let me introduce you to my sidekicks as they are... The beautiful one is Ruby, the cranky one is Clover, and the brains of le operation is Socrates, whom sits on my shoulder! Say "Hello" Socrates. There's a good rat, he's so smart! Oh, the funny one in the mask is Monsieur LeSaint, me and him go way back." Koln steps aside, pointing at his invisible friend. "And here is le Hunter... I am not sure of his name, but he is man of few words, say "Hi" Hunter! ...oh that's not very nice! Huh?! But she is only a child! Oui I know I know... you silence! Heh, I apologize for mon ami Hunter, he is very zealous... oh and this old fisherman has been like a father to me, but his name escapes me too, say "hello" now old fisherman... there's a good fellow" 

"Now come with us if you want to live. A monster you say? But I already took care of that locker... but if he wants more we'll give him more! Tell me child, do you know to operate a firearm? No? Hmm.. must be Amish like you, Ruby... ok, well here take my axe, and use the sharp-end of it to attack the monster, it does not work so well if you hold it the wrong way."

He lays his axe down behind her, reaching his hand out for her to hold.

"Take my hand dear, and have courage. As you undoubtedly know from your Sunday school classes, Luke 18:17 Our Lord said 'Verily I say unto you, Whosoever shall not receive the kingdom of God as a little child shall in no wise enter therein.' Your innocence is not only an assest but a weapon against the Devil! Now take up that axe and help me vanquish this monster, mon petit demon slayer! Together we will put him to rest and roast his remains over a nice fire. Do you like marshmallows? I did at one time.. sadly not much anymore.. but you can make le smores!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Now come with us if you want to live. A monster you say? But I already took care of that locker... but if he wants more we'll give him more! Tell me child, do you know to operate a firearm? No? Hmm.. must be Amish like you, Ruby... ok, well here take my axe, and use the sharp-end of it to attack the monster, it does not work so well if you hold it the wrong way."
> 
> He lays his axe down behind her, reaching his hand out for her to hold.
> 
> "Take my hand dear, and have courage. As you undoubtedly know from your Sunday school classes, Luke 18:17 Our Lord said 'Verily I say unto you, Whosoever shall not receive the kingdom of God as a little child shall in no wise enter therein.' Your innocence is not only an assest but a weapon against the Devil! Now take up that axe and help me vanquish this monster, mon petit demon slayer! Together we will put him to rest and roast his remains over a nice fire. Do you like marshmallows? I did at one time.. sadly not much anymore.. but you can make le smores!"




The girl turns around and looks up at Koln. Her face is just as dirty as the rest of her. Despite the change in appearance you all recognize her as Suzy, the little girl you met in the basement on Halloween night. Her wide eyes look from Koln, to Ruby, to Clover, and then at the axe lying on the floor. She picks it up off the ground and examines it.

It is then that you notice the rats. While talking to Suzy they had come out from whatever crevices they were hiding in and are now swarming at your feet. You can hear loud scraping sounds coming from inside the pipes.

Suzy whispers "He's here..."


----------



## ladyphoenix

> It is then that you notice the rats. While talking to Suzy they had come out from whatever crevices they were hiding in and are now swarming at your feet. You can hear loud scraping sounds coming from inside the pipes.
> 
> Suzy whispers "He's here..."




In a instant, Ruby prepares herself to protect the girl at all costs.
Blood Buff +4 to Strength Burn 1 bloodpoint

"Come out you!" she shouts


----------



## izillama

*sigh*
Clover slowly and angrily turned towards the sound of the shuffling feet, teeth gritted, "Oh, _now_ what?" Slowly and deliberately, she reached into her pocketbook, ignoring the shivering Icarus and grabbing her gun. She leveled it at the sound.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln carefully looks around and places himself in between Suzie and the scraping sounds, he moves so that the girl's back is to the wall. This way, nothing should come to get her from behind, and she is protected on all sides by himself and his two sidekicks. He quickly produces his _Bloodthirsty Firegun_ and readies it. "The monster is coming? Well it is your lucky day Suzie! It is my job to find and hunt monsters!" He assures her, gently patting her shoulder Spirits Touch


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Faculity*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln carefully looks around and places himself in between Suzie and the scraping sounds, he moves so that the girl's back is to the wall. This way, nothing should come to get her from behind, and she is protected on all sides by himself and his two sidekicks. He quickly produces his _Bloodthirsty Firegun_ and readies it. "The monster is coming? Well it is your lucky day Suzie! It is my job to find and hunt monsters!" He assures her, gently patting her shoulder Spirits Touch




Koln
[sblock]
The ability really doesn't work on people but let's just say you touch her shirt...
You get a flash of a monstrous face that has a mouth filled with sharp teeth. It looks evil enough to be the devil himself!
[/sblock]

The rats at everyone's feet start to get vicious and start to bite at your legs.

Swarm Damage
 1d4 → [2] = (2)

Everyone takes 2 damage (swarm).

Another group of rats approaches from the pipes along the walls. It climbs up onto the platform in front of Koln and stops. The rats pile on top of one another forming a mound that gets taller and taller until it forms into a humanoid shape. The figure of your old friend the Hive Master stands before you laughing evily and spreading his arms out in welcome. "What a pleasure to ssssea you again! I hope my lair here hassss been mosssst accommodating to you."

Wait for me to post up a map before moving anywhere.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln
> [sblock]
> The ability really doesn't work on people but let's just say you touch her shirt...
> You get a flash of a monstrous face that has a mouth filled with sharp teeth. It looks evil enough to be the devil himself!
> [/sblock]
> 
> The rats at everyone's feet start to get vicious and start to bite at your legs.
> 
> Swarm Damage
> 1d4 → [2] = (2)
> 
> Everyone takes 2 damage (swarm).
> 
> Another group of rats approaches from the pipes along the walls. It climbs up onto the platform in front of Koln and stops. The rats pile on top of one another forming a mound that gets taller and taller until it forms into a humanoid shape. The figure of your old friend the Hive Master stands before you laughing evily and spreading his arms out in welcome. "What a pleasure to ssssea you again! I hope my lair here hassss been mosssst accommodating to you."
> 
> Wait for me to post up a map before moving anywhere.





Koln's expression quickly changes as he touches Suzie. Just as he's about to say something he grunts in pain as a couple rats bite his leg. "Assez!" (Enough!) He shouts and turns, pointing his gun at the piling column of rodents.

Koln lowers his weapon as the Hive Master spreads out his arms... "You want a hug? Well I do NOT hug servants of Satan! And why are you talking so funny? You stretch the 'S' of your words. Are you a snake? I don't think so... and rats don't talk like that, do they Socrates? No... While I am sorry for your funny speech impediment, that is no reason to take children and sleep with the Devil. By God's Grace the flames of the Inferno shall retake your wretched form, kicking and screaming, out of this world. Before Divine Justice is given, do you have any sins you want to confess? No? ....oh sigh... they never do. D'accord! Allons-y villain!" (Ok then! Let's go villain!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln's expression quickly changes as he touches Suzie. Just as he's about to say something he grunts in pain as a couple rats bite his leg. "Assez!" (Enough!) He shouts and turns, pointing his gun at the piling column of rodents.
> 
> Koln lowers his weapon as the Hive Master spreads out his arms... "You want a hug? Well I do NOT hug servants of Satan! And why are you talking so funny? You stretch the 'S' of your words. Are you a snake? I don't think so... and rats don't talk like that, do they Socrates? No... While I am sorry for your funny speech impediment, that is no reason to take children and sleep with the Devil. By God's Grace the flames of the Inferno shall retake your wretched form, kicking and screaming, out of this world. Before Divine Justice is given, do you have any sins you want to confess? No? ....oh sigh... they never do. D'accord! Allons-y villain!" (Ok then! Let's go villain!"




The Hive Master laughs and says "Thissss will be the end!" He draws 2 long  curved daggers from the rags he considers clothes.

Everyone roll initiative. Here is what the map looks like.


----------



## izillama

Initiative

1d20 → [15] = (15)


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The Hive Master laughs and says "Thissss will be the end!" He draws 2 long  curved daggers from the rags he considers clothes.
> 
> Everyone roll initiative. Here is what the map looks like.




That's not really where I imagined everyone (scroll up to where Koln has the girl protected on both sides and her back to the wall) but ok, we'll run with it.


Initiative
Roll Lookup
 1d20+2 → [13,2] = (15)


----------



## izillama

Meh, 15 and 15. Please give the initiative to Koln >.<*


----------



## ladyphoenix

Initiative
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

ladyphoenix said:


> Initiative
> 1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)
> Roll Lookup




Hive Master's Initiative Roll
1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2655321/ 


Suzy's Initiative Roll
1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16) 


We can say that Koln goes before Clover. Ruby has 7 bloodpoints left after bloodbuffing btw. The fight order is on the OOC here.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Hive Master's Initiative Roll
> 1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)
> 
> 
> Suzy's Initiative Roll
> 1d20+2 → [14,2] = (16)
> 
> 
> We can say that Koln goes before Clover. Ruby has 7 bloodpoints left after bloodbuffing btw. The fight order is on the OOC here.




The Hive Master makes a sort of whistling sound and 2 large rats like the ones from the bathroom emerge from the pipes against the walls. The Hive Master then says to Suzy "Don't be fooled by these woulvesss in sheepssss clothing! They are here to kill our massster!"

I'll roll the rats into initiative but they won't get to go until next round. I also forgot to add the swarm of rats so they are here too.

Initiative for Dire Rat1
1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12) 

Initiative for Dire Rat2
1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4) 

Initiative for Rat Swarm
1d20 → [4] = (4)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Tale_Weaver said:


> The Hive Master makes a sort of whistling sound and 2 large rats like the ones from the bathroom emerge from the pipes against the walls. The Hive Master then says to Suzy "Don't be fooled by these woulvesss in sheepssss clothing! They are here to kill our massster!"
> 
> I'll roll the rats into initiative but they won't get to go until next round. I also forgot to add the swarm of rats so they are here too.
> 
> Initiative for Dire Rat1
> 1d20+2 → [10,2] = (12)
> 
> Initiative for Dire Rat2
> 1d20+2 → [2,2] = (4)
> 
> Initiative for Rat Swarm
> 1d20 → [4] = (4)




Suzy looks up from staring at the axe "Master? They would hurt master? NEVER!!" Suzy takes the axe and swings it at Koln.

Suzy's Attack Roll
1d20+3 → [19,3] = (22) 


Possible Crit, on weapons that can crit on something below 20 you have to confirm it. To do that you simply have to roll again and roll enough to hit the target.

Crit Confirmation
1d20+3 → [18,3] = (21)

Crit is confirmed. I pulled up the "Swing Through" card. Double damage and a free attack against an adjacent foe at the same attack bonus.

Damage
1d8+1 → [6,1] = (7)

The axe slices right through Koln's lower back leaving a large gash.
Koln takes 14 damage (slashing) bringing him to 32.


Free Attack on Ruby
1d20+3 → [10,3] = (13)

It hits because Ruby is flat-footed. The weight of the axe pulls Suzy's small body along with it and it has enough momentum to slice into Ruby's side.

Damage
1d8+1 → [7,1] = (8)

Ruby takes 8 damage (slashing). She's at 46.

It's Koln's turn. Here's the map.


----------



## izillama

"Ok, whose _bright _idea was it to give the bloody little girl an AXE, _Koln_!?!?" >.<**


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> "Ok, whose _bright _idea was it to give the bloody little girl an AXE, _Koln_!?!?" >.<**




Koln smiles and turns to the girl, "Give me credit, Clover. She took the axe, and as soon as she did I knew she had been tainted by Satan. Now that she failed her trial by axe, she shall perish in flames... I'd tell you to go with God Suzie... but I know I'd be wasting my breath...Now close your eyes, I'm sorry I could not get to you sooner...this is the only way now."

Koln opens fire on Suzie with the firegun!
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+1 → [17,8,1] = (26) 


Damage
Roll Lookup
 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5) 


Extra fire damage
 1d6+1 → [1,1] = (2)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smiles and turns to the girl, "Give me credit, Clover. She took the axe, and as soon as she did I knew she had been tainted by Satan. Now that she failed her trial by axe, she shall perish in flames... I'd tell you to go with God Suzie... but I know I'd be wasting my breath...Now close your eyes, I'm sorry I could not get to you sooner...this is the only way now."
> 
> Koln opens fire on Suzie with the firegun!
> Roll Lookup
> 1d20+8+1 → [17,8,1] = (26)
> 
> Damage
> Roll Lookup
> 1d6+1 → [4,1] = (5)
> 
> Extra fire damage
> 1d6+1 → [1,1] = (2)
> Roll Lookup




The shots go straight into Suzy's chest and come out the other side splattering blood on the floor behind her.

Your gun actually does 2d6+1. So I'll make the roll here to save time.

 2d6+1 → [1,4,1] = (6) 


Suzy takes 8 damage (6 Piercing 2 Fire).

Suzy makes a sort of hissing sound and bares fangs at Koln. "You hurt me, now you die!"

Just so you know, Koln is flanked right now. I didn't see you make a move so I'm keeping you there and the map stays the same. It's Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

Clover shut her eyes for a moment, trying not to remember, yet seeing so vividly the night that they had first met Suzie. The terror in her eyes as Clover had bore down on her, new fangs thirsty for blood, still haunted her. Even now. Even when the girl was so twisted. So bloodthirsty herself. Clover still hesitated. Koln's shots to Suzie's chest had made her flinch. Made her recoil. And even hesitate. And yet, now, they had a new enemy.
And her instincts to survive, to help her coterie survive, kicked in. 
Clover wheeled around, her already leveled gun now re-aimed at a new victim: the girl who was no longer Suzie.
Her voice was dead and flat, "No, _you_ die. To God with you, child."
She fired.

Gun shot
1d20+8 → [9,8] = (17)

Damage
2d4 → [3,2] = (5)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover shut her eyes for a moment, trying not to remember, yet seeing so vividly the night that they had first met Suzie. The terror in her eyes as Clover had bore down on her, new fangs thirsty for blood, still haunted her. Even now. Even when the girl was so twisted. So bloodthirsty herself. Clover still hesitated. Koln's shots to Suzie's chest had made her flinch. Made her recoil. And even hesitate. And yet, now, they had a new enemy.
> And her instincts to survive, to help her coterie survive, kicked in.
> Clover wheeled around, her already leveled gun now re-aimed at a new victim: the girl who was no longer Suzie.
> Her voice was dead and flat, "No, _you_ die. To God with you, child."
> She fired.
> 
> Gun shot
> 1d20+8 → [9,8] = (17)
> 
> Damage
> 2d4 → [3,2] = (5)




The shot misses Suzy by inches.

Ruby's turn.


----------



## ladyphoenix

Tale_Weaver said:


> The shot misses Suzy by inches.
> 
> Ruby's turn.



Ruby recoils in pain from the sudden betrayal. She looks back at the Suzy, her fangs now withdrawn. "So this is our fate little one," she says sadly. She then turns towards Suzy and swipes overhead viciously.

Feral claws (added strength plus natural attack feat)
1d20+7+5+4 → [17,7,5,4] = (33)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Water Treatment Facility*



ladyphoenix said:


> Ruby recoils in pain from the sudden betrayal. She looks back at the Suzy, her fangs now withdrawn. "So this is our fate little one," she says sadly. She then turns towards Suzy and swipes overhead viciously.
> 
> Feral claws (added strength plus natural attack feat)
> 1d20+7+5+4 → [17,7,5,4] = (33)
> Roll Lookup




You forgot the damage roll so I'll make it for you.

Claw Damage
1d8+5 → [6,5] = (11) 


Ruby's claws slash across Suzy's face leaving deep gashes. She yells angrily in protest.

Suzy takes 11 damage (aggravated).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*

The Hive Master laughs "It lookssss like the deranged priesssst has rubbed off on all of you, attacking a little girl like sssssome tainted beasssst!"

The Hive Master attacks Koln seeing as he is right in front of him.

The Hive Master burns 1 bloospoint to use Potence I.

Attack Roll (with flanking bonus)
1d20+10+2 → [14,10,2] = (26) 


1d20+6+2 → [12,6,2] = (20)

Both attacks hit. The hive Master's knives slash at Koln. They almost seem to glow slightly after drawing blood.

Damage
1d4+5 → [1,5] = (6) 
1d4+5 → [3,5] = (8)

Sneak Attack Damage
2d6 → [3,3] = (6)

Koln takes 20 damage (slashing). He's at 14 now.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*

Suzy starts to put and says "I.....I won't forget this! I'm telling.....master!!"

Suzy spends 2 bloodpoints on Shape Of The Beast.

Suzy starts to grow fur and shrinks inside her clothes. Soon she is no longer human but a small black rat! She tries to scurry away towards the pipes against the wall.

Koln and Ruby get attacks of opportunity on her.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Suzy starts to put and says "I.....I won't forget this! I'm telling.....master!!"
> 
> Suzy spends 2 bloodpoints on Shape Of The Beast.
> 
> Suzy starts to grow fur and shrinks inside her clothes. Soon she is no longer human but a small black rat! She tries to scurry away towards the pipes against the wall.
> 
> Koln and Ruby get attacks of opportunity on her.




Koln picks up his hat and dusts it off, muttering, "Silly girl, he already knows all that can be known, and then some. Only the holes are missed, nothing else."




Placing the hat on his head he lifts his gun at the transformed Suzie and pulls the trigger. 


[sblock] Koln stands at the other end of the gun with his finger down the barrel. "Mon ami hunter, perhaps this time we can turn the other cheek, no?"


In an instant he flies through time and space, all the way back to that fateful Halloween Day. It was the last time he saw the sun, and while he was ignorant of his coming fate, he made the most of it. Perhaps he should have spent that day training, praying, or shooting, but instead he spent it as if it was his last day on Earth - with children. He feels the soccer ball against his boot, hears their young laughter in his ears in between the crunches of fallen leaves under his feet, and smells the fresh-cut grass around the church that day. 


Knowing his time is short he gives the ball a soft kick into the arms of the young goal tender. "Tres bien! But I have to go... 'priest' business you see. Be good all of you! And please be safe! The Devil walks Denver tonight, so while trick or treating, keep with your parents!" The children nod and laugh at the funny priest and one by one turn to walk home, each one excited about the nocturnal holiday... that is, all except for one.

"Here Mr. Koln!" The girl smiles and tosses him the ball. "Thanks for playing with us, you're weird at times... but a lot more fun than the other priests that have been here." 
He smiles and returns the ball to her, wanting her to keep it, "Here, and merci, I do like it here and hope to stay. Ah, what was your name again child?"

"Suzie" She squeaked happily
[/sblock]

...and nothing happens. 

I believe my turn is next, so I'll go ahead to speed things up.


He then turns to the hivemaster and says with a noticible level of surprise and shock, "Ah! A monster! Er wait... were you here the whole time? And you attacked me? Really? Well oui, you drew blood, but I just thought Ruby hugged me. Wow... where was I? Oh... oui I remember!"

Koln opens and automatic burst of fire at the HiveMaster
Roll Lookup
 1d20+8+1-4 → [15,8,1,-4] = (20) 


Damage (plus +2 dice of damage)
 2d6, 2d6, 2d6+1 → ([2, 3], [2, 5], [3, 5, 1])
Roll Lookup

Fire damage
Roll Lookup
 1d6 → [2] = (2) 



BLOOD HEAL PLEASE! I MOMENTARILY FORGOT HOW TO PLAY THIS GAME, NOT HAVING BEEN IN COMBAT FOR SO LONG!


----------



## Strider_Koln

[sblock] "So.. we are in the limbo, no? ...LIMBO! CUE THE MUSIC! How low does moi go? NOT LOW AT ALL, for you see, mon ami, down there is the Devil, and his house, and his yard and his television set on which he watches his favorite football teams. But you see, I jump over the pole! Ha! Oh.. uh.. what was I saying.. oh, hm, I will be right back..."

Koln walks off.

Koln returns several days later with a "cherry" slurpee.

"Oh thank Heaven. Today has been a good day. Another victory for the Lord! I got my slurpee."
[/sblock]

After some idle mumbling, Koln now audibly says to Clover and Ruby, "Ok, now we got what he came here for. We indeed strike a righteous blow in Satan's side! Thaddeus did not count on me getting a slurpee, now did he? No he did not! For we, we are the more cunning bunch! Now let's go home, huh?"

He turns as if he's about to leave and stops when he notices the Hivemaster. "Oh hai monsieur... monsieur... did I ever get your name? No? Well, my minds are shouting all sorts of things to call you, but some of which are not appropriate to repeat, there's women and rats here, you understand. So, I shall call you Monsieur Stinky, now Monsieur Stinky, I am a Christian, and am known for my charity. And so it is out of my Christ-like charity I offer you a roof for the night, at Clover's haven. You can use the showers... and please do, and then rest with us. Er that might be tricky though, you see Clover and Ruby share a bed, and three would not work.I should know, I tried it, but Clover just yells at me.... er wait a minute... Socrates is telling me something... YOU! You are a villain?! How dare you take advantage of mon charitable nature! And Clover! I am surprised, you need to be more wary! Offering him shelter so quickly! And your bed! I am shocked! Ruby is disappointed! Socrates is white! Monsieur Stinky is stinky! And me makes twelve! En garde!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Water Treatment Facility*

Ok so back to the game...

The rat Suzy scampers off and disappears through a hole in the wall near the door on the West side of the room.

Koln uses 1 bloodpoint to heal bringing him to 24hp and 10 bloodpoints.

It's Koln's turn. The map is the same except Suzy is now gone. I couldn't upload a new one.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ok so back to the game...
> 
> The rat Suzy scampers off and disappears through a hole in the wall near the door on the West side of the room.
> 
> Koln uses 1 bloodpoint to heal bringing him to 24hp and 10 bloodpoints.
> 
> It's Koln's turn. The map is the same except Suzy is now gone. I couldn't upload a new one.




In my second to last post I passed on my attack of opportunity on Suzie, then took my turn to attack the Hivemaster, doing both in an effort to not drag this out any more.

After you deal my damage to Hivemaster, it is Clover's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> In my second to last post I passed on my attack of opportunity on Suzie, then took my turn to attack the Hivemaster, doing both in an effort to not drag this out any more.
> 
> After you deal my damage to Hivemaster, it is Clover's turn.




Oh crap forgot about that. Do you get a -4? Don't you have the feat to avoid that? 

The attack misses as the Hive Master moves just in time to avoid it.

Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

Clover's eyes flew wide as she watched the Hivemaster sidestep Koln's attack. She screeched, "How the hell....!? Koln just shot you, you f****** b******! Damnit! Koln!? Rip that sonnuva bitch to f****** shreds!" >.<****

Screw this! I pass my turn back to Koln!


----------



## izillama

2/18/2012 (Live pickup game)
The Hive Master takes one last swing at the competitors.
Koln took 14 damage, leaving him with 10hp
Ruby took 7 damage, leaving her with 39hp
Clover took 7 damage, leaving her with 33hp

Then, the Hive Master bolts, waving his fist in the air, "I'll get you next time!" But Koln hears, "Next time, Gadget. Next time!"

There were two Dire Rats. The group kills them. The group gains no experience. 

The group gains no experience for this battle. 
The group leaves the sewer through the door, where the water is going.
The group is flushed out of the sewer into a wide open water reservoir. 
Socrates and Icarus survive the water. 
Clover's cell phone says it is 11PM

The group sees a dam and a water treatment facility. The city is nearby. It is dark and there are woods in the area.
Ruby smells a road nearby. 

Someone is walking up on the catwalk. They have a catwalk.
Koln uses "Cloak in shadows" to hide.
Clover and Ruby hides under the water.

Ruby is going to lead them to the road. 
From the road, the group plans on traveling back to the Broadstreet to see what Edward has managed to get out of Bothwell. 

The group walks to the city. 
They find Lacey's truck outside of a convenient store. Koln and Ruby go in to look for Thaddeus. Then they look for Lacey.
They find Lacey arguing with a bag of jelly beans. Koln begins to argue with the bag of jelly beans. 
Lacey tells them that she's going to go to the Broadstreet to have visions. And to see the Prince. 

They all drive together and get to the Broadstreet in one piece.
Edward's bunch: Duke, The Count, Earl, Karen (rocker chick), Mina (disheveled) 

The Prince tells the group that Bothwell is "no longer with us". Thaddeus is planning an attack on the city. He is based out of a graveyard somewhere on the edge of the city. He is after something that was stolen from him. 
The group finds out that Lacey is the primogen of the Malkavians.

The group drives to the school to find Mindy and give Icarus to her. 
As Clover is inside: Koln and Lacey decide to fill the truck up with armed homeless people. Clover feeds off of Mindy and brings her blood points back up to full (12)

The group gets to a vast expanse on the outskirts of the city. Lacey pulls the truck over a distance away from the graveyard. The gate to the graveyard has been torn to pieces. Some of the graves have been dug up. 

Koln and Lacey successfully sneak into the graveyard. Ruby sneaks in but is loud. There are people mulling in the graveyard who seem to see her. One walks towards her. Ruby sneaks back out of the graveyard. Koln tries to sense aura on the walking thing. It has no aura. 

There is a building with a light in it in the graveyard. Koln hears Lacey speaking to a man within, saying that the dead suddenly rose in the graveyard. The caretaker inside, Bruce, seems to recognize Lacey and Koln as vampires. Bruce knows the Prince and has been tasked by Edward to take care of the graveyard. Bruce reveals that he is a ghoul of Edward's court.

Zombies begin to attack the caretaker's building. 
Vampires show up to help fight the zombies.
Lacey blows up zombies with a Molotov cocktail.
More vampires show up (Edward and his court)

Thaddeus arrives. He silences Koln with a Command.Thaddeus demands the vials.
Thaddeus attacks Ruby. Ruby takes 20 damage.
Thaddeus attacks Koln. Koln takes 20 damage. Koln takes 26 damage. Koln has 2hp.
Clover jumps into a backhoe. Clover doesn't have a driver's license. 
Thaddeus attacks Ruby. Ruby takes 12 damage.

Earl is killed by the Hive Master, who just showed up on the scene. 
Edward attacks Thaddeus. Thaddeus takes 42 damage.

Clover figures out how to drive the backhoe. She blows the horn and deafens Koln.
Clover runs the backhoe over Thaddeus. She stops the backhoe when it is on top of him. 
Thaddeus manages to push the backhoe over.
Clover and Lacey manage to right the backhoe.
Thaddeus attacks Ruby. Ruby takes 30 damage and loses 1 blood point. She has 1 blood point. (she will not be able to heal herself without going into a frenzy)
Lacey hits Thaddeus with the arm of the backhoe.
The Hive Master is killed. Thaddeus decides to try and run (celerity).
Clover blocks the car from leaving.


Thaddeus obfuscates and disappears into a building. He tries to drive away again. They take shots at the car, but the car gets away. As it drives off, they think they see a little girl in the car holding something. 

Prince Edward will put out a "blood hunt" on Thaddeus.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

A couple of months pass after the encounter with Thaddeus. The University has their winter break and we can presume that Clover's little side story of going home for Christmas fits in there. 

Ruby hasn't been the same since the encounter. Clover and Koln found her huddled in a corner of the cemetery feeding on what looked to be a stray cat. She looks more bestial than she did before, her features seem sharper and her hands appear more like talons than human hands. When questioned about it she quickly changes the subject.

Lacey parted ways with Clover, Koln, and Ruby after the events at the cemetery. Her parting words were simply "Same place, same time, next year!" It is also worth mentioning that she sang "The Doom Song" from _Invader Zim_ the entire way from the cemetery back to the University.

Prince Edward tells you not to further involve yourselves with Thaddeus and that him and his court will handle it. He also says that he would like to talk to you again after things calm down in the city. You haven't heard from him or anyone else in his court since and you've had no desire to go to the Broadstreet.

The three of you return to the University at the end of winter break, around the 8th of January 2011. Only the students involved in extra curricular activities are back at the University and Clover contemplates leaving it all behind having completed the first semester. "Wow, a vampire with a degree, how distinguished! What am I going to do, work the night shifts!?" she mutters to herself upon returning. Another week passes Ruby has been disappearing from time to time, sometimes for a couple of nights. When asked about she simply says "I'm just enjoying the outdoors. Walking in the woods helps me get things off my mind." 

The date now is January 14th 2011. Clover sees that she missed a call from Prince Edward. She listens to it and it says "Hello Clover, I know it's been awhile since we last spoke. I would like to see the three of you tonight if you could make it down to the Broadstreet. I'm having an important meeting tonight and I'd like you all to be there at 11. Please let me know if you will be able to attend."

It has not been long since you all have awoken, the clock says 6:15pm.

Everyone can refill their bloodpool to full. Just spend 1 bloodpoint to rise for the current day.

Check out the OOC for some extra scenes and dialogue that didn't make it into the actual encounter at the cemetery.


----------



## izillama

Clover's frown deepened as she listened to the message on her cell phone, rubbing the sleep out of her eyes as she did so. As the message finished up, she snapped her phone closed, letting out a dramatic sigh out of habit. 

She looked to her companions; Koln and Ruby. She was getting more concerned about them by the night, especially her Amish friend. Where was she going every night? What was happening to her? Ruby refused to tell them, and Clover was worried. The last thing she needed in her new existence was an unknown variable. Who knew what trouble Ruby was getting into? And of course Clover felt responsible for keeping her out of that trouble. It wasn't like Koln was going to be of any help!

Speaking of Koln, Clover placed her hands on her hips and turned towards the infirm priest. She wondered what kind of mental state he was in tonight. Was she going to be able to count on him to help her if Ruby decided to slip further into her bestial state during a meeting with Edward? What would the prince decide to do to them if he thought he couldn't count on them to keep their wits about them in this existence? 

After all, if Clover was in prince Edward's shoes, she probably wouldn't want to keep a group of loose cannons around...

"So, Koln. Our friend the Prince wants to see us tonight down at the Broadstreet. Do you think we should go?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Tres bien! Ah how splendid and magnifique! Can you believe our luck? The Lord has truly blessed all of us. Not only have we defeated number six on The Lord's Most Wanted list, but now we are invited to see ze Prince! I am new to this country, but even I cannot pass up singing his catchy ode to Gehenna, you know.."

He sings as he gleefully puts on his hat.

"Cuz He says in 1-4, 2-0 party over,
Oops zhey spilled wine,
So we will party like Revelations 19:9..."

As he continues to sing he wonders if Prince will be offended upon discovering that they are not naturally inclined to try the Lamb... 

"Silly Clover, with your three or four leaves and silly questions. Of course we shall go! Ze question is, will he be goodly enough to sign my Gangrel?"


----------



## izillama

Clover's mouth slowly dropped open into a little "o" shape, which she quickly snapped shut with his last question. She had _no_ idea if there had been anything of value in that little rant of his. Just the fact that she was still piecing together the possibilities left her angry, and her brows quickly furrowed into a look of disgust. 

Crossing her arms, she stubbornly sat down on the bed again, "That's it. I don't feel like playing _babysitter_ to two people who are going to get me killed... AGAIN. So, no Prince Edward. No Broadstreet. _Nothing_ until I'm certain you two can behave in public. _Comprenez-vous, le prêtre de monsieur_?"

Clover pointedly quirked an eyebrow, waiting for Koln's answer. If he had lost his ability to comprehend French, then she had _completely_ lost him!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

So you all head over to the Broadstreet to see the Prince. Let's assume you take a cab to get there.

When you arrive you see a large crowd hanging out in front of the building. This is normal considering that it is a Friday night, but there is something a little off about some of the people in the crowd. In previous visits to the Broadstreet, club goers typically dressed in dress-casual wear, some to the point of just coming off as yuppies. In this crowd some of the people look like they literally walked off the street or got their clothes from "Thugs R' Us". They just don't seem like the type to be hanging around the Broadstreet. Maybe they have a new band playing tonight?

Anyway, you get out of the cab and along with the crowd of people, you are greeted with the Broadstreet's security. Ruby quickly ducks into an alleyway though as soon as you get near the club.

I want to know exactly what you guys are bringing into the club with you. I've been way too lenient about this in the past but a night club isn't going to just let you all in with pistols in you pockets. Not just weapons, but I want to know if there are any special items you brought with you, like the serums or perhaps Koln brought his favorite Prince album? Also, what are you wearing? If you do have weapons, you can always choose to hide them somewhere near the club.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover's mouth slowly dropped open into a little "o" shape, which she quickly snapped shut with his last question. She had _no_ idea if there had been anything of value in that little rant of his. Just the fact that she was still piecing together the possibilities left her angry, and her brows quickly furrowed into a look of disgust.
> 
> Crossing her arms, she stubbornly sat down on the bed again, "That's it. I don't feel like playing _babysitter_ to two people who are going to get me killed... AGAIN. So, no Prince Edward. No Broadstreet. _Nothing_ until I'm certain you two can behave in public. _Comprenez-vous, le prêtre de monsieur_?"
> 
> Clover pointedly quirked an eyebrow, waiting for Koln's answer. If he had lost his ability to comprehend French, then she had _completely_ lost him!




Or you can not go and roleplay a bit....

When you do decide to go, the post above is what happens...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> So you all head over to the Broadstreet to see the Prince. Let's assume you take a cab to get there.
> 
> When you arrive you see a large crowd hanging out in front of the building. This is normal considering that it is a Friday night, but there is something a little off about some of the people in the crowd. In previous visits to the Broadstreet, club goers typically dressed in dress-casual wear, some to the point of just coming off as yuppies. In this crowd some of the people look like they literally walked off the street or got their clothes from "Thugs R' Us". They just don't seem like the type to be hanging around the Broadstreet. Maybe they have a new band playing tonight?
> 
> Anyway, you get out of the cab and along with the crowd of people, you are greeted with the Broadstreet's security. Ruby quickly ducks into an alleyway though as soon as you get near the club.
> 
> I want to know exactly what you guys are bringing into the club with you. I've been way too lenient about this in the past but a night club isn't going to just let you all in with pistols in you pockets. Not just weapons, but I want to know if there are any special items you brought with you, like the serums or perhaps Koln brought his favorite Prince album? Also, what are you wearing? If you do have weapons, you can always choose to hide them somewhere near the club.




The only weapon Koln has on his person is the bloodthirsty firegun.  He also has one shuriken, Socrates, a lighter, a satchel of books (bible included) and $103.

"Ah Ruby! Come back. We will miss ze concert! Must not keep ze purple one waiting!" He shouts as he goes after her.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> The only weapon Koln has on his person is the bloodthirsty firegun.  He also has one shuriken, Socrates, a lighter, a satchel of books (bible included) and $103.
> 
> "Ah Ruby! Come back. We will miss ze concert! Must not keep ze purple one waiting!" He shouts as he goes after her.




Upon following Ruby, Koln sees Ruby pull a  baseball bat out of her dress and place the bat as well as some shuriken into a dumpster in the alley. Seeing Koln she says "I don't like the look of those guards, I think it would be better to leave our weapons here. At least they'll be close by."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Upon following Ruby, Koln sees Ruby pull a  baseball bat out of her dress and place the bat as well as some shuriken into a dumpster in the alley. Seeing Koln she says "I don't like the look of those guards, I think it would be better to leave our weapons here. At least they'll be close by."




"Tres bien! Very smart indeed Ruby. My firegun will have a new home beside your wingless bat." He places his firegun with her weapons, checking his pockets and pulling out a silver marker, and putting it back into another pocket. "It'll be happier here, no?" He asks as he offers his arm to Ruby, escorting her back to the club.


----------



## izillama

Clover stood at the end of the alley, watching her friends hide their various weapons. Playing lookout, she gave a couple of passerby a death stare as they neared; clearly trying to see why two people had disappeared down the alley. No surprisingly, her glare averted any awkward questions.

Waiting too long, she finally hissed down the alley, "Come on, already!"

In the crook of her crossed arms rested her small purse, containing her compact mirror, cell phone, and wallet--containing a couple of $20s, credit and bank cards, student ID, and New York State ID (not a driver's license). She had left her handgun at home that evening but, as was becoming usual, had her bull whip wrapped firmly around her waist and under her shirt--readily available if needed. 

Cocky and confident, she was sure that she wouldn't have a problem getting into the club with the concealed whip, and equally as certain that she could bluff her way around any problem surrounding that same weapon.

Finally, she saw Ruby and Koln, arm in arm, walking back out of the alley; as though for a midnight stroll. Swallowing her usual feelings of jealousy at the scene, she briskly hurried them towards the line to get into the club.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Tres bien! Very smart indeed Ruby. My firegun will have a new home beside your wingless bat." He places his firegun with her weapons, checking his pockets and pulling out a silver marker, and putting it back into another pocket. "It'll be happier here, no?" He asks as he offers his arm to Ruby, escorting her back to the club.




Ruby gleefully takes Koln's arm and walks alongside him, more or less hopping with excitement as she goes like a hyper puppy.

Ruby looks at Clover as she scolds them, "Oh hi Clover, don't worry nothing to see here!"

As you near the security guards by the door they stop you and ask you to empty your pockets. They are two rather large men who could easily be linebackers for the Denver Broncos. They give you all a quick pat down.

The first roll is for Clover and the second roll is for Ruby.

So what did you guys end up doing with the serums anyway? Leave them in Clover's dorm?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby gleefully takes Koln's arm and walks alongside him, more or less hopping with excitement as she goes like a hyper puppy.
> 
> Ruby looks at Clover as she scolds them, "Oh hi Clover, don't worry nothing to see here!"
> 
> As you near the security guards by the door they stop you and ask you to empty your pockets. They are two rather large men who could easily be linebackers for the Denver Broncos. They give you all a quick pat down.
> 
> The first roll is for Clover and the second roll is for Ruby.
> 
> So what did you guys end up doing with the serums anyway? Leave them in Clover's dorm?




The security guard searching Ruby gives her a strange look while patting her legs but shakes his head and waves her through.

The one searching Clover however feels the whip and lifts her shirt up to look at it. "What is this Miss? That supposed to be some kind of belt?" he says as he eyes Clover.


----------



## izillama

_Drat, he found that way too easily! Perv, lifting up my shirt like that. I should have him brought up on charges. Oh well, on to plan B_.

Clover locked eyes with the man with a dread stare; clearly less-than-amused, "Yes, it's the latest fashion in France. You see nothing out of the ordinary." Her eyes flashed lavender as she dominated him.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> _Drat, he found that way too easily! Perv,  lifting up my shirt like that. I should have him brought up on charges.  Oh well, on to plan B_.
> 
> Clover locked eyes with the man with a dread stare; clearly less-than-amused, "Yes, it's the latest fashion in France. You see nothing out of the ordinary." Her eyes flashed lavender as she dominated him.




My bad, I didn't think the first one posted. Oh well, let's go with the 2nd one.

The security guard's face goes blank and he nods "Yes...of course, go on."

When searching Koln they wouldn't find anything, not even a little rat named Socrates. So after they pat him down they nod him through as well.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

Inside the club the air is thick with the heat of a large crowd. A hazy fog covers most of the room. The only lights are the colored spotlights moving about the crowd and the bright lights pointed at the stage. There is a band on the stage but Koln is disappointed to find that it is not Prince! Still, it's not common that the White Stripes come to Denver. 

Groups of men and women ranging from college to middle-aged fill the room leaving hardly enough room to walk. The closest people to you are a group of girls talking  amongst themselves and past them you think you can see the dance floor and to the left of the stage, the door that leads to the waiting room in front of Edward's office.


----------



## izillama

Knowing--assuming--that Koln and Ruby would follow her, Clover began to casually saunter towards the left hand door, weaving in and out of talkers and dancers with no easily-detected direction. As she walked, she kept her eyes glued to the stage. She wasn't fond of jazz music. It grated on her ears, and she thought it just sounded wholly disorganized. Give her a well-developed, classical score any day!

Trying to remain discreet, she hadn't turned around to indicate her companions should follow her, nor had she turned to make sure they had. After a casual length of time, Clover eventually found her way closer to the door and turned to Koln and Ruby to instruct them further. But upon turning, she found...


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Knowing--assuming--that Koln and Ruby would follow her, Clover began to casually saunter towards the left hand door, weaving in and out of talkers and dancers with no easily-detected direction. As she walked, she kept her eyes glued to the stage. She wasn't fond of jazz music. It grated on her ears, and she thought it just sounded wholly disorganized. Give her a well-developed, classical score any day!
> 
> Trying to remain discreet, she hadn't turned around to indicate her companions should follow her, nor had she turned to make sure they had. After a casual length of time, Clover eventually found her way closer to the door and turned to Koln and Ruby to instruct them further. But upon turning, she found...




Koln taps Clover on the shoulder, and tries to speak over the music. "Ah pardon Princess Three-four leaf, but I am how you say... very confused. You see, I come here expecting ze Purple one, but instead in this house is supposed to be only blues. But now all I see are stripes of white... Now join me as I, Socrate and Lord Jesus commence to BOO zhem out of ze Church's favor!" 

Koln turns towards the stage, his hands over his mouth, getting ready to loudly demand to see Prince but no sound escapes his mouth.... his eyes are now completely transfixed on the bass drum of the White Stripes. He is staring into it... deeper and deeper down the spiral, so deep that a rational mind would deduce the spiral is just an illusion and appears neverending. However Koln sees it, the nexus, the end... and as he sees it, so too does the Ends look right back at him.


----------



## izillama

"Usually, I think I'd have to ask what the _hell_ you were talking about," Clover replied tartly, placing her hands on her hips, "but in this instance, I think I concur. The music is awful! Despite that, we've got work to do." Reaching out, she grabbed Koln's hand, giving it a firm tug to snap him out of his reverie, "Come. And try not to make a fool of us?"

Dragging him to the door, she reached out and gave it a smart rap of her knuckles. She didn't really care to see Edward, but she assumed it would be safer than blowing him off!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> "Usually, I think I'd have to ask what the _hell_ you were talking about," Clover replied tartly, placing her hands on her hips, "but in this instance, I think I concur. The music is awful! Despite that, we've got work to do." Reaching out, she grabbed Koln's hand, giving it a firm tug to snap him out of his reverie, "Come. And try not to make a fool of us?"
> 
> Dragging him to the door, she reached out and gave it a smart rap of her knuckles. She didn't really care to see Edward, but she assumed it would be safer than blowing him off!




Ruby follows close behind Clover and Koln, looking around with the demeanor of a nervous animal rather than a curious puppy. "You know, I don't mind the music. It is quite different and louder though than when Jebodiah played the fiddle at what we Amish would call a gathering."

The door opens shortly after Clover knocks and Duke stands in front of the group. "Come in." he says as he steps aside to let everyone enter. He walks ahead and opens the door to Edward's office.  Upon seeing you, Edward rises from his desk "Ah, so glad you came, please have a seat. There is much I have to tell you."

Looking over to the chairs you see your good friend Lacey. She doesn't look up at you, instead she seems to be sobbing and blowing her nose on a handkerchief.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby follows close behind Clover and Koln, looking around with the demeanor of a nervous animal rather than a curious puppy. "You know, I don't mind the music. It is quite different and louder though than when Jebodiah played the fiddle at what we Amish would call a gathering."
> 
> The door opens shortly after Clover knocks and Duke stands in front of the group. "Come in." he says as he steps aside to let everyone enter. He walks ahead and opens the door to Edward's office.  Upon seeing you, Edward rises from his desk "Ah, so glad you came, please have a seat. There is much I have to tell you."
> 
> Looking over to the chairs you see your good friend Lacey. She doesn't look up at you, instead she seems to be sobbing and blowing her nose on a handkerchief.




"I must despair and confess to everyone, that I am not very impressed with the reality of the situazion' of this moment." Koln laments as his hands move to his hips.

"I come here expecting to see le Purple one, and have him sign my gangrel, but all i saw were some white lines and now I see another prince, the Fresh Prince of Denver, no? All because I got in one little fight and the Pope got scared, and said I'm 'moving in with Ruby and Clover in Denver... 'I mean, even Lacey's eyes are wet with disappointment."

He sits down next to Lacey and whispers to her. "Do not worry, I have smuggled my pocket Bible in with me in case this gets boring."


----------



## izillama

_'He didn't!'_ Almost reptilian, Clover's eyes slitted as she turned her head towards Koln, regarding with him a stare of dry anger and disappointment. He had been doing so well! Curse him!
Groaning, she grabbed Ruby's hand and dragged her over to the nearest chair, the two girls plopping down almost simultaneously. As per usual, one leg immediately crossed over the other, her foot beginning an unconscious bob of nervousness as she spoke, "So, what can we do for you?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "I must despair and confess to everyone, that I am not very impressed with the reality of the situazion' of this moment." Koln laments as his hands move to his hips.
> 
> "I come here expecting to see le Purple one, and have him sign my gangrel, but all i saw were some white lines and now I see another prince, the Fresh Prince of Denver, no? All because I got in one little fight and the Pope got scared, and said I'm 'moving in with Ruby and Clover in Denver... 'I mean, even Lacey's eyes are wet with disappointment."
> 
> He sits down next to Lacey and whispers to her. "Do not worry, I have smuggled my pocket Bible in with me in case this gets boring."




Lacey looks up at Koln and smiles. She then grabs his coat and puts her head on his shoulder still sniffling. Between sniffles she says "Oh Koln...*sniff*...you were always my best friend...*sniff* always with me in the bathtub and stuff...it looks like I have to leave Denver soon...*sniff*...I'll miss you...hey *sniff*...does that book have pictures?"

Edward clears his throat and says "Well now, onto business. I've gathered you all here because I want to talk to you about the aftermath of our fight with Thaddeus. Thaddeus was obviously a very powerful vampire and was able to manipulate even me. I wouldn't think it was out of the question that he has manipulated some powerful enemies in the area and turned their attention towards you. I'm thinking it might be best for you all to lay low for awhile, possibly leave the city entirely."


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> always with me in the bathtub and stuff



OOC: lol, is this a play on that glasses radio commercial with the inner voice of confidence?


Clover's mouth was dropping and she was on her feet, arguing, before she even had time to think of what she was doing. She raged, stubbornly, "No way! My school is here, and I intend on finishing classes! I can't just turn tail and run because some 'big, scary vampire' wants us dead! He has no idea where I go to school, so I'm not moving! Send _these_ clowns away..." she indicated Koln, Ruby, and Lacey with a careless wave of her hand, "but I won't budge!" As if to punctuate her point, she crossed her arms and stared him down.

An uncomfortable silence ran through the room, and she suddenly realized she had just yelled at probably the most dangerous vampire in the city, next to Thaddeus himself. Too late, she brought up both hands to cover her mouth, as though that could cover up her slip of tongue! She cursed, internally.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> OOC: lol, is this a play on that glasses radio commercial with the inner voice of confidence?
> 
> 
> Clover's mouth was dropping and she was on her feet, arguing, before she even had time to think of what she was doing. She raged, stubbornly, "No way! My school is here, and I intend on finishing classes! I can't just turn tail and run because some 'big, scary vampire' wants us dead! He has no idea where I go to school, so I'm not moving! Send _these_ clowns away..." she indicated Koln, Ruby, and Lacey with a careless wave of her hand, "but I won't budge!" As if to punctuate her point, she crossed her arms and stared him down.
> 
> An uncomfortable silence ran through the room, and she suddenly realized she had just yelled at probably the most dangerous vampire in the city, next to Thaddeus himself. Too late, she brought up both hands to cover her mouth, as though that could cover up her slip of tongue! She cursed, internally.




There is a flash of anger in Edward's eyes but he keeps a calm and cool tone as he responds to Clover, not even moving from behind his desk. 

"Miss Edwards, I must inform you that you are wrong. Thaddeus does indeed know where you go to school and even what dorm you are living in. Just the other night that vile Nosferatu henchman of his launched an attack on your dormitory to flush you out. He knows where you are and don't think that he won't try to get to you. He might even use students at the school around you to get you if he must. He's angry, he wants something from you it seems. What was he talking to you about in the cemetery? What serums?"

Lacey stops crying on Koln's shoulder and releases his arm from her grip. She looks up at the ceiling humming to herself, completely forgetting about being sad it seems. Ruby shifts around in her chair uneasily.


----------



## izillama

_'The other night? The other night, I wasn't even here. I was still on Winter Break. But it's hard to imagine he'd really think that using students to get to me would be effective. What does he think, that I'm some sort of selfless saint? Most of those idiots can rot in _Hell_ for all I care! Although... Mindy!'_

Clover mentally smacked herself simultaneously for forgetting Mindy and for wondering why she _cared_ about that Texan bimbo. Although, she had to admit she had too few friends in life: Even if this particular friend was dependent on her blood and basically obliged to enjoy her company regardless. her eyes narrowed, _'She may be a moron, but she's _my_ moron!'_

Clover attempted a recovery. Drawing herself up straight, she smoothed down her uniform carefully. Then, she regarded Edward, though with a slightly less challenging stare than a minute ago, "Please forgive my outburst. I find it vile that Thaddeus would sink to using such underhanded schemes to punish us, though I find it equally as perplexing that he considers us to be of much consequence. What possible threat can three new-made vampires be to him? If it's the serums he's after, I doubt he'll find harrying us to be of much use. I didn't even know about them until recently, and I doubt that our Amish friend here," she indicated Ruby with a polite, yet mocking nod of the head, "can even remember where she put them. I dare say they're most likely well-hidden... probably for good." She held out her hands in a placating gesture, to show she meant no harm.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> _'The other night? The other night, I wasn't even here. I was still on Winter Break. But it's hard to imagine he'd really think that using students to get to me would be effective. What does he think, that I'm some sort of selfless saint? Most of those idiots can rot in _Hell_ for all I care! Although... Mindy!'_
> 
> Clover mentally smacked herself simultaneously for forgetting Mindy and for wondering why she _cared_ about that Texan bimbo. Although, she had to admit she had too few friends in life: Even if this particular friend was dependent on her blood and basically obliged to enjoy her company regardless. her eyes narrowed, _'She may be a moron, but she's _my_ moron!'_
> 
> Clover attempted a recovery. Drawing herself up straight, she smoothed down her uniform carefully. Then, she regarded Edward, though with a slightly less challenging stare than a minute ago, "Please forgive my outburst. I find it vile that Thaddeus would sink to using such underhanded schemes to punish us, though I find it equally as perplexing that he considers us to be of much consequence. What possible threat can three new-made vampires be to him? If it's the serums he's after, I doubt he'll find harrying us to be of much use. I didn't even know about them until recently, and I doubt that our Amish friend here," she indicated Ruby with a polite, yet mocking nod of the head, "can even remember where she put them. I dare say they're most likely well-hidden... probably for good." She held out her hands in a placating gesture, to show she meant no harm.




Ruby looks at Clover and laughs nervously "Umm heh heh...what serums?"

Edward quarks an eyebrow at Clover "So the serums do exist? The rumors were true then. We could never find any proof, but we heard that Prestor was able to create vampires artificially. No wonder Thaddeus was after Prestor, with that kind of technology he could make himself an army!"

Edward gets up from his desk and says "I want those serums, please bring them to me."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby looks at Clover and laughs nervously "Umm heh heh...what serums?"
> 
> Edward quarks an eyebrow at Clover "So the serums do exist? The rumors were true then. We could never find any proof, but we heard that Prestor was able to create vampires artificially. No wonder Thaddeus was after Prestor, with that kind of technology he could make himself an army!"
> 
> Edward gets up from his desk and says "I want those serums, please bring them to me."




Koln leaps to his feet. "He has used ze magic word, Clover! Please! We have sparkley Prince, nicely asking us, for ze serums! How can we refuse, just look at those puppy heathen eyes, d'awww. Fret no more mini-king, we are all already gone. When we return, we must all have ze slumber party! I will bring Lambuel pajamas and Bible games. Until then, so act-zione!  Allons-y!"

He briskly turns on his heels, facing Lacey, Ruby, and Clover. He motions for them to stand, much like a priest motioning for his congregation to stand for the Lord's Prayer. "Now let us go in peace, to Love and Serve ze Lord."

Koln hopes the others trust him and follow his lead....


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln leaps to his feet. "He has used ze magic word, Clover! Please! We have sparkley Prince, nicely asking us, for ze serums! How can we refuse, just look at those puppy heathen eyes, d'awww. Fret no more mini-king, we are all already gone. When we return, we must all have ze slumber party! I will bring Lambuel pajamas and Bible games. Until then, so act-zione!  Allons-y!"
> 
> He briskly turns on his heels, facing Lacey, Ruby, and Clover. He motions for them to stand, much like a priest motioning for his congregation to stand for the Lord's Prayer. "Now let us go in peace, to Love and Serve ze Lord."
> 
> Koln hopes the others trust him and follow his lead....




Lacey and Ruby slowly get up from their chairs. Lacey says "Well, this is probably goodbye my Princy Prince, I'd like to tell them all why."

Edward says "Oh yes, I was getting to that. Lacey here is being transferred so to speak. She is going to be placed under the wing of the primogen of Los Angeles. I don't know why she's so upset, she requested this change but knowing her...specialness, I'm sure she forgot."

Lacey twirls around in front of Koln singing "The city of angels awaits meeee!"

Edward clears his throat and says "I almost forgot, I want to reward you for your help with Thaddeus. I can give you just about anything: guns, money, your own pet human, maybe even a place in my court if you so desire."


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward clears his throat and says "I almost forgot, I want to reward you for your help with Thaddeus. I can give you just about anything: guns, money, your own pet human, maybe even a place in my court if you so desire."




OOC: Who is he talking to here?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> OOC: Who is he talking to here?












*OOC:*


He's talking to the group of you. Pick something you want for yourself as a reward and if it's reasonable Edward will give it to you. And no Mike, he won't make Koln 3rd generation


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Is this true, Lacey? Well félicitations and gradulations! We are so happy for you, you will be under the wings of angels and pigeons, so many feathers that ze Devil' will have a hard time finding you, I am certain!"



Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He's talking to the group of you. Pick something you want for yourself as a reward and if it's reasonable Edward will give it to you. And no Mike, he won't make Koln 3rd generation












*OOC:*


 Dang it, get out of my head! Grr.. you bring me no joy >,< 







Koln stops celebrating for a moment, remembering the Prince's offer.

"Ah, one moment s'il vous plaît... I must discuss this with my two best friends" He says as he again turns on his heels, facing Ruby and Clover 

"Our Lord, and Socrates" He takes the small white rat out of his pocket, and begins quickly chattering with him and someone else only he can see, taking a moment every now and then to cautiously glance at the Prince from over his shoulder.

"We have decided!" He announces, facing the Prince again, tucking the rat away, and making the sign of the cross with a pained wince. "What we would like is everything in your right pocket, monsieur Sparkle, but that is not all. For you see, we have chased Thaddeus out of Denver, with legs between  his tail.  

"While it is a matter of duty to a Christian such as myself and Socrates, my two heathen sidekicks may desire more. They did their part in le battle' I assure you. Ruby attacked ze demonique squirrel that almost flanked us, and Clover was all over her téléphone, bravely shouting Patton-like commands at your ears like 'Oh NO! HEEELP US HELP US!! I AM...how you say.. TOO IMPORTANTE' TO DIE! PLEEASSE COME QUICK! BRING TANKS BRING POLICE BRING EVERYONE JUST DONT LET ME DIEEEE!!!'" 

"Ahem... so when they pick their reward, you can be certain we will return to claim it with pockets full of serums. Just be readie with reward, and we will have a party! Invite Prince too. No no no, not you, ze real Prince, the Purple one!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "We have decided!" He announces, facing the Prince again, tucking the rat away, and making the sign of the cross with a pained wince. "What we would like is everything in your right pocket, monsieur Sparkle, but that is not all. For you see, we have chased Thaddeus out of Denver, with legs between  his tail.




Edward says, "My right pocket? Well..actually, I cannot give you that as it is my going away present to our dear friend Lacey here." He produces a necklace with a pendant on it that looks like a small talon. "Come here my dear." he says to Lacey. She steps forward and he puts the pendant around her neck.

Lacey gives Edward a big hug and says "Thank you, thank you! I always wanted a pterodactyl claw!" She turns to the group and says "Isn't it beautiful?" Around her neck you can barely see the claw anymore as it gets swallowed up in her overabundant cleavage.

Edward says to Koln "As consolation I will give you what's in my left pocket I suppose." He reaches into his pocket and hands Koln some loose change and a rusty switchblade. The loose change adds up to maybe $20 including the quarters. 

Edward looks at Clover and Ruby, "So what about you ladies?"


----------



## izillama

Clover's mind was already turning its gears, considering the possibilities. On first impulse, she felt like crossing her arms and stubbornly announcing that she didn't want anything if it meant having to ask a favor of _him_, but she figured that, after her previous outburst, it wouldn't go over well. Then, dozens of possibilities struck through her mind. Ideas for weapons and provisions. Maybe impeccable forgeries of a diploma, or even a driver's license. A request that they _not_ be sent to some sort of crappy state in exile, like Wisconsin or *shudder* California. 

But no. No, she was thinking too small. Too localized. This was a Prince! Perhaps one of the most powerful vampires in the country, if she had any estimation, in her short unlife, as to how the Camarilla worked. There _was_ something she could do for her but, more importantly, for those she cared about. For those she had to let go. Because like it or not, this was it. Everything changed from here on out.

'_Things will never be the same again._' She shuddered in anticipation, and fear for this moment. She knew it was coming, but it still hurt. 

She didn't even realize that her arms had crossed out of habit. Slowly, she met the Prince's gaze with a lavender one that was more sober than usual. A bit sadder. She shrugged, helpless, "In that case, if it would be in your power, I have two requests." Clover hesitated, then resigned herself, "The first is a convincing death. I'm too high profile in New York City. There can't be a body to produce. Only a convincing death certificate and an apology from some obscure government agency that my parents won't be able to bury their child. I need to disappear; for their sake and mine."

With that out of the way--and that was the hardest part of the request--she found herself absently pushing back her hair. Clover was beginning to feel very dazed with the reality of the situation, "The second request I would ask is for a new identity with all the documentation to go along with it. Someone I can slip into so that my death will be believable. I like the name Clover, but I don't care about my last name."

She would ask one more thing, but she was sure she was stretching it already. If he could somehow assure that Thaddeus never found her family? It was going to be a public enough show as it was to kill her off. But she wasn't sure how far Edward's reach really went. She hoped, if nothing else, that he might never find them if they stopped trying to contact their dead daughter. But she wasn't sure. She just didn't want her mother to suffer any more than she was already going to have to.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> She didn't even realize that her arms had crossed out of habit. Slowly, she met the Prince's gaze with a lavender one that was more sober than usual. A bit sadder. She shrugged, helpless, "In that case, if it would be in your power, I have two requests." Clover hesitated, then resigned herself, "The first is a convincing death. I'm too high profile in New York City. There can't be a body to produce. Only a convincing death certificate and an apology from some obscure government agency that my parents won't be able to bury their child. I need to disappear; for their sake and mine."
> 
> With that out of the way--and that was the hardest part of the request--she found herself absently pushing back her hair. Clover was beginning to feel very dazed with the reality of the situation, "The second request I would ask is for a new identity with all the documentation to go along with it. Someone I can slip into so that my death will be believable. I like the name Clover, but I don't care about my last name."
> 
> She would ask one more thing, but she was sure she was stretching it already. If he could somehow assure that Thaddeus never found her family? It was going to be a public enough show as it was to kill her off. But she wasn't sure how far Edward's reach really went. She hoped, if nothing else, that he might never find them if they stopped trying to contact their dead daughter. But she wasn't sure. She just didn't want her mother to suffer any more than she was already going to have to.




Edward listens to Clover's request intently. "I can certainly help you with that, I know it's hard to step away from your human life but it's something that needs to be done. Nothing good ever comes of involving human family members in kindred affairs." His eyes wander to a few of the different articles on his desk as he says this. His desk is rather messy considering his overly organized nature. Papers (some containing written pieces of music), a few photo frames and some loose guitar picks here and there litter its surface. 

"All I really need from you is a photo, your new last name, and what state you would like to be from. We'll handle the rest." He says that last part in a low and almost chilling tone. "We can get this done within a few days, and I can get it to you even if you leave Denver after tonight."

Edward looks over at Ruby and says "Do you have any requests Miss Ruby? We don't want to forget you."

Ruby looks up at Edward meekly and seems to give a great deal of thought to what she's about to say. "I do have two requests and I think it would be best for the survival of the group. My first request is that we get a written agreement that you won't pursue us or call any blood hunts on us after we give you these serum things. You have to promise that you will have nothing to do with us after we leave Denver. My second request is a bit more personal." Ruby looks down at the floor and fiddles with her dress nervously. "I'd like to know where other Gangrels are, I'd like to know where I can find Racheal."

Edward's face is unreadable while he listens to Ruby's request but when she is finished he laughs "You are quite the little diplomat! I can honor this request as well. I'll even let you guys write it. To show that I invited you here in good faith I will honor your second request here and now." Edward writes something down on a yellow post-it note on his desk and hands it to Ruby who takes it eagerly. "Thank you so much!" Ruby says clasping the paper to her chest. 

"So I guess that is all?" Edward says looking over at Duke who nods obediently and walks over to the door of the office opening it for the group to pass through. "Don't take too long please in getting those serums, I can get you a taxi if you don't trust Lacey driving you back."


----------



## izillama

Clover's face lit up appreciatively, "Oh, thank _God_! A taxi for three, then?" She tipped her head pointedly in Lacey's direction, indicating that the busty nut should stay behind. Really, Lacey made Koln look like an intellectual marvel!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover's face lit up appreciatively, "Oh, thank _God_! A taxi for three, then?" She tipped her head pointedly in Lacey's direction, indicating that the busty nut should stay behind. Really, Lacey made Koln look like an intellectual marvel!




"Oh...ok then" Edward says awkwardly, obviously noticing Clover's hostility. "I'll call the cab. If that's all then you can head outside and it should be here shortly."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> "Oh...ok then" Edward says awkwardly, obviously noticing Clover's hostility. "I'll call the cab. If that's all then you can head outside and it should be here shortly."




Koln notices Clover tilting her head awkwardly. Ignoring Edward for the moment, he turns to her, "By our Lord, Clover tell me? Are they back? Ze head demons?! Ahhh but I know to fix zhem! Be like a corpse that doesn't move, and don't move..." He mutters as he reaches into his coat pocket... "Oh, it would seem the Devil is a cunning one! He has replaced my gun with ze Socrates! That will not work... 

"Oh I know! Monsieur Sparkle!" 

He turns facing Edward, "I will need.. how you say.. a very very big uh.. Q-tip. I hate to impose, for a soul-less godless heathen vampire, you have been a nice host, but not nearly as ze host at Mass, no? Perhaps a bit sweeter, but enough with idle discussione', and please produce ze Q-tip so I can poke ze demons out of Clover's hea-"

Koln stops, noticing her icey glare...

"Ah.. I think we are no longer here, no?" 

Koln leaves... plenty of leaves...it would be a forest if it wasn't a club, but just as wild and uncharted for this crazy Hero of God.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln notices Clover tilting her head awkwardly. Ignoring Edward for the moment, he turns to her, "By our Lord, Clover tell me? Are they back? Ze head demons?! Ahhh but I know to fix zhem! Be like a corpse that doesn't move, and don't move..." He mutters as he reaches into his coat pocket... "Oh, it would seem the Devil is a cunning one! He has replaced my gun with ze Socrates! That will not work...
> 
> "Oh I know! Monsieur Sparkle!"
> 
> He turns facing Edward, "I will need.. how you say.. a very very big uh.. Q-tip. I hate to impose, for a soul-less godless heathen vampire, you have been a nice host, but not nearly as ze host at Mass, no? Perhaps a bit sweeter, but enough with idle discussione', and please produce ze Q-tip so I can poke ze demons out of Clover's hea-"
> 
> Koln stops, noticing her icey glare...
> 
> "Ah.. I think we are no longer here, no?"
> 
> Koln leaves... plenty of leaves...it would be a forest if it wasn't a club, but just as wild and uncharted for this crazy Hero of God.












*OOC:*


So I assume everyone is leaving then? Going outside to meet the taxi? The taxi with Cane driving?


----------



## izillama

In a huff, Clover walked out past Koln, elbowing past him to lead the way as though she had been the first one to leave the office. After a minute or so of furious strides, she found herself out by the curb, glaring at Koln and Ruby to catch up. Then, she looked out at the line of taxis, wondering which one was theirs...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> In a huff, Clover walked out past Koln, elbowing past him to lead the way as though she had been the first one to leave the office. After a minute or so of furious strides, she found herself out by the curb, glaring at Koln and Ruby to catch up. Then, she looked out at the line of taxis, wondering which one was theirs...












*OOC:*


As you all head out of the club make me a Spot check.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As you all head out of the club make me a Spot check.












*OOC:*


 ugh I would, but left my sheet at home. Also, I wanted to grab our gear from the alley before we took off.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ugh I would, but left my sheet at home. Also, I wanted to grab our gear from the alley before we took off.













*OOC:*


I'm not saying you have to leave. I'll make the rolls for you guys this time but you really need to update your character sheets.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you have to leave. I'll make the rolls for you guys this time but you really need to update your character sheets.












*OOC:*


There's something fishy about this dice roller 
No need for spoiler tags on this one since you all rolled  high.







You leave Edward's office with Lacey still there. She weakly waves goodbye to you as you exit.

When you get outside most of the people who where hanging out outside the club are either inside watching the band or crowded around the curbside smoking, drinking, or waiting for cabs. There are a number of cabs and cars lined up along the street.

As you walk you all get that feeling that there are eyes on your back and you think that someone is following you. You think you catch a glance at someone slipping through the crowd outside the Broadstreet. Ruby makes a low growling sound in her throat and she walks alongside Clover and Koln.


----------



## izillama

Clover heard Ruby's growl as she turned to look discreetly over her shoulder, quickly registering the shadow slipping through the crowd. Nodding at Ruby to let her know she understood, she lowered her head to barely whisper to Koln, knowing he would hear her, "Get your stuff."

Hoping he understood her intent to divide and conquer, she suddenly spun away from her friends, smiling and winking in a conspiratorial way as though they had been discussing something amusing, "Oh come on, you know I won't be able to go much longer! I'll catch up with you two later, k?"

She laughed them off and, hoping they continued to walk, charmingly spun her way into a nearby crowd of male smokers. Pressing in, to keep her from being exposed in the open, she smiled at the nearest guy, her lavender eyes flashing with mischief as she spoke, "Hey, could you spare? I left my pack at home." Her eyes wandered only momentarily to search the crowd and see if Koln and Ruby had moved on.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover heard Ruby's growl as she turned to look discreetly over her shoulder, quickly registering the shadow slipping through the crowd. Nodding at Ruby to let her know she understood, she lowered her head to barely whisper to Koln, knowing he would hear her, "Get your stuff."
> 
> Hoping he understood her intent to divide and conquer, she suddenly spun away from her friends, smiling and winking in a conspiratorial way as though they had been discussing something amusing, "Oh come on, you know I won't be able to go much longer! I'll catch up with you two later, k?"
> 
> She laughed them off and, hoping they continued to walk, charmingly spun her way into a nearby crowd of male smokers. Pressing in, to keep her from being exposed in the open, she smiled at the nearest guy, her lavender eyes flashing with mischief as she spoke, "Hey, could you spare? I left my pack at home." Her eyes wandered only momentarily to search the crowd and see if Koln and Ruby had moved on.




Koln nods and briskly turns, walking with Ruby into the alley. He then turns, watching Clover. If the pursuer shadows her, then they will shadow ze shadow, he thinks... and if the pursuer comes this way, as he thinks it would, then he's got another cunning plan. 

He whispers to Ruby, "Silence ze doggy noises, and fetch my things, sil' vous plait. When we see Clover's shadow, we will leap out and shout 'SURPRISE HAPPY BIRTHDAY' but only when we see it come THIS way...do you understand?"

As he whispers he moves against the dark walk, hoping to Hide in Shadows.


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled genuinely as she watched Koln and Ruby continue on around the corner. Then, she got serious. Continuing to feign interest in the smokers, she casually allowed her eyes to wander, hoping to see the mysterious shadow again and, hopefully, its origin.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover heard Ruby's growl as she turned to look discreetly over her shoulder, quickly registering the shadow slipping through the crowd. Nodding at Ruby to let her know she understood, she lowered her head to barely whisper to Koln, knowing he would hear her, "Get your stuff."
> 
> Hoping he understood her intent to divide and conquer, she suddenly spun away from her friends, smiling and winking in a conspiratorial way as though they had been discussing something amusing, "Oh come on, you know I won't be able to go much longer! I'll catch up with you two later, k?"
> 
> She laughed them off and, hoping they continued to walk, charmingly spun her way into a nearby crowd of male smokers. Pressing in, to keep her from being exposed in the open, she smiled at the nearest guy, her lavender eyes flashing with mischief as she spoke, "Hey, could you spare? I left my pack at home." Her eyes wandered only momentarily to search the crowd and see if Koln and Ruby had moved on.




The guy looks over at Clover as she asks him for a cigarette. He digs into his pocket and pulls out his pack opening it and giving a it a disappointed look. Without taking the ciggarette out of his mouth he murmers out "Sure, here ya go." And pulls one out and hands it to Clover. "Need a light?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled genuinely as she watched Koln and Ruby continue on around the corner. Then, she got serious. Continuing to feign interest in the smokers, she casually allowed her eyes to wander, hoping to see the mysterious shadow again and, hopefully, its origin.




Clover
[sblock]You see a slight bit of movement near the other side of the building on the opposite side of where Ruby and Koln went, like someone might have went into the alleyway on that side.[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods and briskly turns, walking with Ruby into the alley. He then turns, watching Clover. If the pursuer shadows her, then they will shadow ze shadow, he thinks... and if the pursuer comes this way, as he thinks it would, then he's got another cunning plan.
> 
> He whispers to Ruby, "Silence ze doggy noises, and fetch my things, sil' vous plait. When we see Clover's shadow, we will leap out and shout 'SURPRISE HAPPY BIRTHDAY' but only when we see it come THIS way...do you understand?"
> 
> As he whispers he moves against the dark walk, hoping to Hide in Shadows.












*OOC:*


I'm too lazy to roll for you so let's just say you hide in shadows using the Cloak of Shadows ability.







Ruby queitly gets the groups' affects before settling down against the wall behind Koln peeking out towards the crowd. 

You both almost jump out of your skin when you hear a whisper behind you. "This is a nice alley, a little stinky but nice. You can't hide here for long. They're following you, the Prince's enemies are all about here." Lacey appears seemingly out of nowhere behind Ruby.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> [sblock]You see a slight bit of movement near the other side of the building on the opposite side of where Ruby and Koln went, like someone might have went into the alleyway on that side.[/sblock]




OOC[sblock]Is this the same alleyway as them? I'm having trouble envisioning what you mean. As in, is Clover seeing Lacey here, or is this from a completely different place?[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> OOC[sblock]Is this the same alleyway as them? I'm having trouble envisioning what you mean. As in, is Clover seeing Lacey here, or is this from a completely different place?[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Here, I make map for you. The building with the big "B" in it is The Broadstreet. The alleyways are both 10ft wide. You can see where Koln, Ruby, and Lacey are sitting and where Clover is and where the figure that Clover saw went.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to roll for you so let's just say you hide in shadows using the Cloak of Shadows ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby queitly gets the groups' affects before settling down against the wall behind Koln peeking out towards the crowd.
> 
> You both almost jump out of your skin when you hear a whisper behind you. "This is a nice alley, a little stinky but nice. You can't hide here for long. They're following you, the Prince's enemies are all about here." Lacey appears seemingly out of nowhere behind Ruby.




Koln looks back at Lacey "Shhh, mon ami. We are planning a surprise partee for our shadow. I think we might have left it back inside... so we will surprise it. Ah Ruby, did you fetch ze weapons yet? We want to give it a veree warm welcome, no? Clover is the worm to our fishie here, I think"

Koln goes silent for a second as Ruby and Lacey can hear Socrates squeaking in his pocket.
"Ah, tres bien! Socrates had a, how you say.. storming of zee brains! Lacey! Or maybe.. I call you ze 'Other Clover' since she is not boldly wrapped around my ankle and commanding moi, so I miss her. So 'Otter Clover' you are good at surprising from behind, maybe you can move around to ze other side of this broad street, and we shall yell SURPRISE from both sides, no?"

"And Ruby, fetch ze weapons, and then go to ze broad street, politely demand in ze name of Our Lord that ze cooks prepare a fancie birthday cake. We will most surely need it tonight."


----------



## izillama

Clover graciously accepted the cigarette from the guy, giving him a smile, "No. Of course I remembered the lighter, forgot the pack. Figures, right?" She laughed and coquettishly began to chew on the end of the cigarette, as though she couldn't decide if she were light it or not. "Thanks. You're a life saver." 

Then, with a wink, she began to casually walk off in the direction of the other alley, opposite of where Koln and Ruby went. Walking, she placed the cigarette in her mouth, holding it delicately between two fingers as though she were going to light up any moment. Placing a hand in her pocket, she began rummaging around, as though searching. At the alley, however, she abruptly stopped and stamped her foot in disappointment, "Damn! Where's my lighter?"

Slowly, she turned to go back the other way, making sure to turn by way of the alley...


Clover's Search Check


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover graciously accepted the cigarette from the guy, giving him a smile, "No. Of course I remembered the lighter, forgot the pack. Figures, right?" She laughed and coquettishly began to chew on the end of the cigarette, as though she couldn't decide if she were light it or not. "Thanks. You're a life saver."
> 
> Then, with a wink, she began to casually walk off in the direction of the other alley, opposite of where Koln and Ruby went. Walking, she placed the cigarette in her mouth, holding it delicately between two fingers as though she were going to light up any moment. Placing a hand in her pocket, she began rummaging around, as though searching. At the alley, however, she abruptly stopped and stamped her foot in disappointment, "Damn! Where's my lighter?"
> 
> Slowly, she turned to go back the other way, making sure to turn by way of the alley...
> 
> 
> Clover's Search Check




Clover
[sblock]You can clearly see the shape of a man, a rather gangly one at that, in the alleyway. Unfortunately the man is not alone, he creeps up to a group of maybe about 3 others who are waiting for him in the back of the alley. Soon after meeting up with them they all disappear from view.[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks back at Lacey "Shhh, mon ami. We are planning a surprise partee for our shadow. I think we might have left it back inside... so we will surprise it. Ah Ruby, did you fetch ze weapons yet? We want to give it a veree warm welcome, no? Clover is the worm to our fishie here, I think"
> 
> Koln goes silent for a second as Ruby and Lacey can hear Socrates squeaking in his pocket.
> "Ah, tres bien! Socrates had a, how you say.. storming of zee brains! Lacey! Or maybe.. I call you ze 'Other Clover' since she is not boldly wrapped around my ankle and commanding moi, so I miss her. So 'Otter Clover' you are good at surprising from behind, maybe you can move around to ze other side of this broad street, and we shall yell SURPRISE from both sides, no?"
> 
> "And Ruby, fetch ze weapons, and then go to ze broad street, politely demand in ze name of Our Lord that ze cooks prepare a fancie birthday cake. We will most surely need it tonight."




Ruby hands Koln his Bloodthirsty Firegun and any other weapons that he left in the alleyway.

Lacey tilts her head but nods knowingly as if what Koln said made perfect sense. She whispers "I like surprises! And cake...yes, cake is good too. Let me get the rolling pin." She reaches behind a dumpster next to her and slides a metal pipe out from behind it. Holding the pipe out in front of her she whispers "You know, I think your furry philosopher is onto something but Freddy is telling me that these guys are dangerous." She creeps down to the back end of the alleyway to peer around the back corner of the building. "I think our party guests are coming, and they don't look happy. Do you think it's the decorations?" Lacey whispers. Looking back at Ruby and Koln she winks "I can pop out of the cake if you like. I've done that before at parties...although, I think I was wearing less clothes..."

Ruby tenses up next to Koln. Placing a hand on his arm she whispers "I don't like this Koln, do you really think we should fight here? The gun makes such a loud noise and all those people. Maybe we should make an escape instead."


----------



## izillama

Clover peered into the darkness, watching the four figures disappear. A part of her nagged to be curious and wonder who they were and what they were up to. But a logical part of her told her to stand her ground. After all, what was the point of putting herself in danger if she had two others who would gladly do so instead? 

Cautiously, she backed up and began to walk towards the other alley, back in front of the club weaving in and out of those standing around. By and by, she reached the other alley where she had seen Koln and Ruby disappear to hide, and then later retrieve, their weapons.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover peered into the darkness, watching the four figures disappear. A part of her nagged to be curious and wonder who they were and what they were up to. But a logical part of her told her to stand her ground. After all, what was the point of putting herself in danger if she had two others who would gladly do so instead?
> 
> Cautiously, she backed up and began to walk towards the other alley, back in front of the club weaving in and out of those standing around. By and by, she reached the other alley where she had seen Koln and Ruby disappear to hide, and then later retrieve, their weapons.












*OOC:*


Lacey actually gets an extra +8 to her Hide check making it a 23. What is Koln doing? Is he going to hide or is he just going to chill there?







Ruby's ears perk up and she whispers to Koln "I hear someone coming, they're getting closer."

Ruby ducks into the shadows on the opposite side of the alleyway from Koln.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Lacey actually gets an extra +8 to her Hide check making it a 23. What is Koln doing? Is he going to hide or is he just going to chill there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby's ears perk up and she whispers to Koln "I hear someone coming, they're getting closer."
> 
> Ruby ducks into the shadows on the opposite side of the alleyway from Koln.




Koln grumbles under his breath... there's no time for cake now, they are almost here! So he takes some shadows and tucks himself in nice and comfy in a special oak bed made for him in Heaven's own milky black abyss. ((translation: hide in shadows))


----------



## izillama

> OOC: I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume that Clover probably wouldn't be able to overcome any of her comrades' hide in shadows techniques. Feel free to have fun at her expense



Clover reached the alley that she had seen Koln and Ruby disappear into. Or at least, she _thought_ they had. Choking back a brief moment of panic, she peered hesitantly into what looked like an empty, abandoned alleyway. 

Cautiously, she stepped into the shadows between the buildings, trying not to let her fear show. What happened to them? Had they gotten into a fight while she was off chasing shadows in the other direction? Had they been abducted? She turned in a slow circle as she worked her way into the alley, hoping for any indication for the whereabouts of her missing companions.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover reached the alley that she had seen Koln and Ruby disappear into. Or at least, she _thought_ they had. Choking back a brief moment of panic, she peered hesitantly into what looked like an empty, abandoned alleyway.
> 
> Cautiously, she stepped into the shadows between the buildings, trying not to let her fear show. What happened to them? Had they gotten into a fight while she was off chasing shadows in the other direction? Had they been abducted? She turned in a slow circle as she worked her way into the alley, hoping for any indication for the whereabouts of her missing companions.




As Clover wanders through the darkness hopelessly she feels a sudden dread come over her. Her instincts kick in too late and she realizes she has stepped into a trap!

Three men step out from behind the building, even in the low light anyone can tell that they are no more human than the zombies encountered last month in the graveyard. Their faces are sunken and almost corpselike, their arms are long, thin, and boney and they seem to practically drag along the ground as the men walk with a hunch. Their creepiest feature has to be their eyes, there is almost a bestial glow to them. They all walk by Lacey, seeming to not notice her at all. One who you can assume is their leader steps out in front of the group. The good news is he is unarmed, the bad news is his buddies are all carrying bats or crowbars.

"Well well, we meet at last." He says in a low raspy voice, a smile stretching across his grim face. "I've been looking forward to meeting you and your friends, I've heard so much about you. I just had to meet the little fledglings who gave Thadduess so much trouble. But don't worry, we don't take orders from him. We come in peace in fact, we just came to warn you that if you don't leave Denver after tomorrow night, we'll be forced to kill you. Fair enough?"


----------



## izillama

The moment stands frozen in time, pregnant with possibility...



> OOC: Whoa, time out! You mean to tell me that Ruby and Koln have been in this alley for five minutes and no one's jumped them, only to have Clover show up and initiate the whole attack? You cheater, Dave!  Also, does the spot check mean you still intend to move or "see" someone?
> 
> PS, I was REALLY tempted just to have Clover scream at this point (hey, zombie thingies are scary!) at the top of her lungs and draw attention, but I figured that you would all think that was lame


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> The moment stands frozen in time, pregnant with possibility...












*OOC:*


Clover is the bait so do a good job 
Also, a Spot check is for passively noticing something. This is opposed to a Search check where you are actively looking for something.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> As Clover wanders through the darkness hopelessly she feels a sudden dread come over her. Her instincts kick in too late and she realizes she has stepped into a trap!
> 
> Three men step out from behind the building, even in the low light anyone can tell that they are no more human than the zombies encountered last month in the graveyard. Their faces are sunken and almost corpselike, their arms are long, thin, and boney and they seem to practically drag along the ground as the men walk with a hunch. Their creepiest feature has to be their eyes, there is almost a bestial glow to them. They all walk by Lacey, seeming to not notice her at all. One who you can assume is their leader steps out in front of the group. The good news is he is unarmed, the bad news is his buddies are all carrying bats or crowbars.
> 
> "Well well, we meet at last." He says in a low raspy voice, a smile stretching across his grim face. "I've been looking forward to meeting you and your friends, I've heard so much about you. I just had to meet the little fledglings who gave Thadduess so much trouble. But don't worry, we don't take orders from him. We come in peace in fact, we just came to warn you that if you don't leave Denver after tomorrow night, we'll be forced to kill you. Fair enough?"




Clover felt the hairs on the back of her neck stand up in fear, unable to overcome her shock at the sight of these three. Try as she might, she couldn't manage to swallow the lump in her throat as she considered her next move. Had there been any indication of this? How could she be so foolish? 

Unconsciously, she took a hesitant step away from them, her Mary Jane's kicking up dust in the alley--betraying her fear--even while she tried and set her face into a mask of confidence and indifference. 

Which was rather difficult, considering the circumstances. 

Her mind whirled, seeing clearly where she had left her handgun at the dorm, tucked safely away in a desk drawer. Even the whip around her waist would be no help, as they would probably attack her before she managed to unfurl it. She considered screaming, even, to draw more attention from the crowd outside the club. But there were too many humans out there. Talk about a Masquerade violation!

Of course, there was one third option. Give in to their demand. Agree to leave. But then, they looked way too overarmed for a simple request like that. 

Finally, her nerves broke, and she couldn't help the squeaky, almost hysterical laugh that came from her mouth. Her lips curved into something akin to a smile, although obviously forced, as she gestured to their weapons, "Hey, watch where you're pointing those things! Do you want to put an eye out? It's not too gentlemanly to threaten a _lady_, now is it?" She couldn't help the nervous laugh that finished her sentence.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Finally, her nerves broke, and she couldn't help the squeaky, almost hysterical laugh that came from her mouth. Her lips curved into something akin to a smile, although obviously forced, as she gestured to their weapons, "Hey, watch where you're pointing those things! Do you want to put an eye out? It's not too gentlemanly to threaten a _lady_, now is it?" She couldn't help the nervous laugh that finished her sentence.




One of the gangly vampires behind the leader growls and takes a step towards Clover. His voice is much more guttural and animal-like than the leader's "To hell with this, I saw we kill her right now and save ourselves the trouble. They've already proven to be more than capable of being a thorn in our sides!"

As the vampire moves towards Clover Lacey emerges from the shadows and brings the pipe down hard on the vampire closest to her as she yells "Happy birthday!"

Vampire 2 takes 9 damage (bludgeoning).









*OOC:*


Every













*OOC:*


one roll initiative.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

Map


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln pouts... Lacey acted too soon before he could get the cake.


----------



## izillama

I apparently have no record of what my initiative modifier is... So...

Wow! But there's no way that would even help me! lol


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> I apparently have no record of what my initiative modifier is... So...
> 
> Wow! But there's no way that would even help me! lol












*OOC:*


Clover has a +2 initiative modifier so Clover actually has a 4. Go her.


----------



## izillama

Would someone just reply already? Clearly clover lost the initiative roll. Let's move on.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Would someone just reply already? Clearly clover lost the initiative roll. Let's move on.




Initiative Order:

Lacey
Bad Guy 3
Ruby
Bad Guy 2
Koln
Bad Guy 1
Clover


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

It's Lacey's turn.

She's going to attack Vampire 2 who is in front of her.

Lacey uses 2 Blood Points for Blood Buff (Strength).

She attacks him with the pipe in her hand.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> It's Lacey's turn.
> 
> She's going to attack Vampire 2 who is in front of her.
> 
> Lacey uses 2 Blood Points for Blood Buff (Strength).
> 
> She attacks him with the pipe in her hand.




Well the first attack hit slamming into the side of the vampire's head making him fall back and her second swing goes wide.

Vampire 2 takes 6 damage (bashing).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

Vampire 3's turn. He can't see Koln so he'll attack Clover. He swings a tire iron at Clover.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Vampire 3's turn. He can't see Koln so he'll attack Clover. He swings a tire iron at Clover.




Vampire 3 growls "Big mistake!"

The first one is a Crit! I drew the "Bone Masher" card. The swing hits Clover in the knee breaking her leg! The second swing misses.



Clover takes 4 damage (bashing), she has 42hp.

Clover takes 3 Dex damage bringing her Dex to 13.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

Ruby growls with rage and sprouts her Feral Claws. She takes one 5ft step diagonal between Vampire 3 and Vampire 2. Vampire 2 is now flanked.

 Ruby uses 1 bloodpoint to bloodbuff (Strength).

Ruby slashes at Vampire 3 with her claws. She's going to Power Attack as well.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby growls with rage and sprouts her Feral Claws. She takes one 5ft step diagonal between Vampire 3 and Vampire 2. She's flanked but so are Vampire 2 and Vampire 3.
> 
> Ruby uses 1 bloodpoint to bloodbuff (Strength).
> 
> Ruby slashes at Vampire 3 with her claws. She's going to Power Attack as well.












*OOC:*


Wow, crap rolls there >.<







The first one does hit though slashing at Vampire 3's back.

Vampire 3 takes 9 (aggravated) damage.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

Vampire 2 is mad at Lacey for whacking him across the face so he'll attack her. He has a tire iron as well.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Vampire 2 is mad at Lacey for whacking him across the face so he'll attack her. He has a tire iron as well.




Lacey easily dodges the attacks. It's Koln's turn now.

Updated map


----------



## izillama

(OOC: Grrrr, Koln! Move! >.<*)


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Vampire 3 growls "Big mistake!"
> 
> The first one is a Crit! I drew the "Bone Masher" card. The swing hits Clover in the knee breaking her leg! The second swing misses.
> 
> 
> 
> Clover takes 4 damage (bashing), she has 42hp.
> 
> Clover takes 3 Dex damage bringing her Dex to 13.




Clover yelped in pain and collapsed against the brick wall next to her, ineffectively bracing her broken leg with a hand. Her face contorted in anger and she spat at the offending vampire, "Who the **** attacks an unarmed GIRL with a tire iron, you ******* BRUTE!? What's WRONG with you!?" >.<*


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover yelped in pain and collapsed against the brick wall next to her, ineffectively bracing her broken leg with a hand. Her face contorted in anger and she spat at the offending vampire, "Who the **** attacks an unarmed GIRL with a tire iron, you ******* BRUTE!? What's WRONG with you!?" >.<*




Koln sighs, "Well I see it cannot be helped, no? If you want something done, you gotta have the Lord force someone to do it... I will be back with cake, and Prince! Monsieur Jesus, stay with the two-leafed one."

Koln's going to try to hurry back into the club for backup... and cake.


----------



## izillama

OOC: Wow. Talk about being kicked while you're down ^.^* "Two-leafed one"? Really? -.-


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs, "Well I see it cannot be helped, no? If you want something done, you gotta have the Lord force someone to do it... I will be back with cake, and Prince! Monsieur Jesus, stay with the two-leafed one."
> 
> Koln's going to try to hurry back into the club for backup... and cake.












*OOC:*


Koln could make it to the door of the club if he makes a full move, however you're going to suck a lot of attacks of opportunity.







Vampire 1 (leader) gets 3 Attacks of Opportunity (Cobat Reflexes)

Vampire 2 gets an Attack of Opportunity

Vampire 1 spends 1 bloodpoint for bloodbuff (strength).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Koln could make it to the door of the club if he makes a full move, however you're going to suck a lot of attacks of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vampire 1 (leader) gets 3 Attacks of Opportunity (Cobat Reflexes)
> 
> Vampire 2 gets an Attack of Opportunity
> 
> Vampire 1 spends 1 bloodpoint for bloodbuff (strength).




Wow, that's some serious fail there. Apparently the two vampires flail about trying to hit Koln who walks away unscathed.

Vampire 1 got a Critical Miss, I drew the "Better To Give" card. Vampire 1 hits himself with the bat by accident 

Vampire 1 takes 10 damage by hitting himself (bashing).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

Angered even more by looking like a fool, Vampire 1 takes out his rage on Clover. "At least one of you will die tonight" he growls. "I'd love to be the one who delivers your head!"

Vampire 1 attacks Clover

Both swings with the bat connect.

Clover takes 17 damage (bashing). She's down to 26hp!









*OOC:*


Let me know if you want me to clarify your Fortitude Ability, we're basically using the one from the Monte Cook book and it does a lot for the cost of 1 bloodpoint.







I've updated the map.

It's Clover's turn.


----------



## izillama

OOC: Geez, beating up on Clover is like sending your squishy priest up against a pack of trolls with steel maces. Totally unfair! >.<*

OOC: Sure, why not? I'll use fortitude for all the good it'll do. You never sent me my character sheet, by the way.

Clover slid further down the brick wall under the blows of the bat, instinctively trying to cover her head with her arms to no avail. Angry and confused, she found herself huddled at the base of the building wondering where her companions were while she took the brunt of the damage. This was _not_ the way things were supposed to play out! _She_ should be well out of harms way and directing the battle from the _outside_!

In a last ditch effort to gain control of the situation, she locked angry eyes with her attacker and attempted to dominate him, yelling as strongly as she could, "Go AWAY!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> OOC: Geez, beating up on Clover is like sending your squishy priest up against a pack of trolls with steel maces. Totally unfair! >.<*
> 
> OOC: Sure, why not? I'll use fortitude for all the good it'll do. You never sent me my character sheet, by the way.
> 
> Clover slid further down the brick wall under the blows of the bat, instinctively trying to cover her head with her arms to no avail. Angry and confused, she found herself huddled at the base of the building wondering where her companions were while she took the brunt of the damage. This was _not_ the way things were supposed to play out! _She_ should be well out of harms way and directing the battle from the _outside_!
> 
> In a last ditch effort to gain control of the situation, she locked angry eyes with her attacker and attempted to dominate him, yelling as strongly as she could, "Go AWAY!"




Koln's attempting to run back inside the club, going to do his best to ignore the stripes of white, and head for the Prince. Hopefully they will have balloons ready, and can make it back  in time before they bust the Clover pinata...really wish Clover wasn't crippled. Koln's also hoping that Lacey and Ruby can support her until he gets back.

Koln is also thinking back to when he would serve Mass, back when running like this would make him breathe hard... "Oh!" He remembers, and makes sure to make it extra clear that he is breathing hard when he gets into the club. Must keep his mask on, no? And do you know what else would go great with having a mask? Some pie, Koln always did like Pumpkin pie, and lamented how he never really got to enjoy it before arriving to America. Indeed, if he ever questioned God's love before, he could take solace in the fact that there was always Pumpkin pie waiting for him back at the rectory. He no longer needs pie now. Who would like some pie? Now would be a great time for a pie break, provided we're all not vampires and loved by God, no? No... 

And Koln also wonders if the Prince would like some pie as well


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> OOC: Geez, beating up on Clover is like sending your squishy priest up against a pack of trolls with steel maces. Totally unfair! >.<*
> 
> OOC: Sure, why not? I'll use fortitude for all the good it'll do. You never sent me my character sheet, by the way.
> 
> Clover slid further down the brick wall under the blows of the bat, instinctively trying to cover her head with her arms to no avail. Angry and confused, she found herself huddled at the base of the building wondering where her companions were while she took the brunt of the damage. This was _not_ the way things were supposed to play out! _She_ should be well out of harms way and directing the battle from the _outside_!
> 
> In a last ditch effort to gain control of the situation, she locked angry eyes with her attacker and attempted to dominate him, yelling as strongly as she could, "Go AWAY!"












*OOC:*


I take it you are dominating Vampire1. I'll send you your sheet, make sure to put the changes from fortitude on there.







Clover spends 1 bloodpoint to use Fortitude. She has 10 bloodpoints left.

Clover gets +4 to Constitution and the benefits of the Diehard and Endurance feats.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I take it you are dominating Vampire1. I'll send you your sheet, make sure to put the changes from fortitude on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover spends 1 bloodpoint to use Fortitude. She has 10 bloodpoints left.
> 
> Clover gets +4 to Constitution and the benefits of the Diehard and Endurance feats.




Vampire 1 backs away from Clover a few steps as if he was afraid of her.

Updated Map.

Lacey's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Vampire 1 backs away from Clover a few steps as if he was afraid of her.
> 
> Updated Map.
> 
> Lacey's turn.




Lacey likes the fact that she has a flanked opponent in front of her and continues her beating on Vampire 2.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey likes the fact that she has a flanked opponent in front of her and continues her beating on Vampire 2.




Both attacks land as Lacey bashes a practically helpless Vampire 2.

"Wheee!" cheers Lacey joyfully as she turns Vampire 2 into a bloody pulp.

Lacey does 21 damage (bashing) to Vampire 2!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Both attacks land as Lacey bashes a practically helpless Vampire 2.
> 
> "Wheee!" cheers Lacey joyfully as she turns Vampire 2 into a bloody pulp.
> 
> Lacey does 21 damage (bashing) to Vampire 2!




Ruby peers over her shoulder at Clover "Are you alright?"

She decides to try to finish off Vampire 2.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby peers over her shoulder at Clover "Are you alright?"
> 
> She decides to try to finish off Vampire 2.




Ruby's first slash with her claws rips across Vampire 2's back leaving huge gashes.

Ruby got a critical hit! I drew the "Decapitation" card! Doube damage and possible death (he gets a Fort Save).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby's first slash with her claws rips across Vampire 2's back leaving huge gashes.
> 
> Ruby got a critical hit! I drew the "Decapitation" card! Doube damage and possible death (he gets a Fort Save).




Vampire 2 takes 38 damage from Ruby's claws and is decapitated!

The vampire's head comes clean off with a sickening pop as Ruby's claws rip through his neck. The head rolls to a stop in front of the stunned lead vampire who was doing all of the talking before (Vampire 1). Vampire 2's body turns to ash on the ground.

Vampire 3 says shakily "Uhh, boss?". The lead vampire grits his teeth and lets out an angered hiss "You won't see the last of us! If you have any brains at all you'll leave town tonight! We'll hunt you down!!"

Vampire 1 makes a dash for it sucking an attack of opportunity from Ruby. If he makes his jump check then he leaps over the dumpster next to Lacey and high tails it down the alleyway.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Vampire 2 takes 38 damage from Ruby's claws and is decapitated!
> 
> The vampire's head comes clean off with a sickening pop as Ruby's claws rip through his neck. The head rolls to a stop in front of the stunned lead vampire who was doing all of the talking before (Vampire 1). Vampire 2's body turns to ash on the ground.
> 
> Vampire 3 says shakily "Uhh, boss?". The lead vampire grits his teeth and lets out an angered hiss "You won't see the last of us! If you have any brains at all you'll leave town tonight! We'll hunt you down!!"
> 
> Vampire 1 makes a dash for it sucking an attack of opportunity from Ruby. If he makes his jump check then he leaps over the dumpster next to Lacey and high tails it down the alleyway.




He makes a leap over the dumpster as Ruby's claws just miss him. He bolts down the alleyway.

Koln makes it into the club at the same time this is happening.

Vampire 3 looks around and mutters "."

We're still in combat technically so Clover and Koln can decide what they're going to do.

updated map.


----------



## izillama

OOC: Since Koln's inside getting the Prince (and cake), does it jump to Clover's turn? If so...

Clover's hands fisted in rage as she continued sit in her slumped position on the ground. After all that, one of them had gotten away? Unacceptable! And she _certainly_ wasn't going to let the jerk right in front of her follow suit!

She suddenly hissed, getting her opponent's attention. Upon locking eyes with him, she pointed an angry finger straight at his face and forced her will on him, "YOU! SIT! NOW!" She jabbed her finger towards the alley floor, as though for emphasis.

OOC: And, if not:

Clover's hands fisted in rage as she continued sit in her slumped  position on the ground. After all that, one of them had gotten away?  Unacceptable! And she _certainly_ wasn't going to let the jerk right in front of her follow suit! She narrowed her eyes, hissing mockingly, "Three against one with a fourth, fifth, and maybe even a sixth. Not good odds, hm?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> OOC: Since Koln's inside getting the Prince (and cake), does it jump to Clover's turn? If so...
> 
> Clover's hands fisted in rage as she continued sit in her slumped position on the ground. After all that, one of them had gotten away? Unacceptable! And she _certainly_ wasn't going to let the jerk right in front of her follow suit!
> 
> She suddenly hissed, getting her opponent's attention. Upon locking eyes with him, she pointed an angry finger straight at his face and forced her will on him, "YOU! SIT! NOW!" She jabbed her finger towards the alley floor, as though for emphasis.
> 
> OOC: And, if not:
> 
> Clover's hands fisted in rage as she continued sit in her slumped  position on the ground. After all that, one of them had gotten away?  Unacceptable! And she _certainly_ wasn't going to let the jerk right in front of her follow suit! She narrowed her eyes, hissing mockingly, "Three against one with a fourth, fifth, and maybe even a sixth. Not good odds, hm?"





Koln bolts into the Prince's office, wildly swinging the door open and shouting "Bonsoir! Who wants pie?! Ah make ze pie quick, and cake faster for we have guests in ze alley no? Those who conspire to make ze purple Prince red are pulling Clover's leaves as I speak, isn't that right Socrates? We must bring in these fiends and celebrate!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> OOC: Since Koln's inside getting the Prince (and cake), does it jump to Clover's turn? If so...
> 
> Clover's hands fisted in rage as she continued sit in her slumped position on the ground. After all that, one of them had gotten away? Unacceptable! And she _certainly_ wasn't going to let the jerk right in front of her follow suit!
> 
> She suddenly hissed, getting her opponent's attention. Upon locking eyes with him, she pointed an angry finger straight at his face and forced her will on him, "YOU! SIT! NOW!" She jabbed her finger towards the alley floor, as though for emphasis.
> 
> OOC: And, if not:
> 
> Clover's hands fisted in rage as she continued sit in her slumped  position on the ground. After all that, one of them had gotten away?  Unacceptable! And she _certainly_ wasn't going to let the jerk right in front of her follow suit! She narrowed her eyes, hissing mockingly, "Three against one with a fourth, fifth, and maybe even a sixth. Not good odds, hm?"












*OOC:*


She can do that, it's Clover's turn







He makes his Will Save so he doesn't sit down.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln bolts into the Prince's office, wildly swinging the door open and shouting "Bonsoir! Who wants pie?! Ah make ze pie quick, and cake faster for we have guests in ze alley no? Those who conspire to make ze purple Prince red are pulling Clover's leaves as I speak, isn't that right Socrates? We must bring in these fiends and celebrate!"




Well, Koln wouldn't exactly be able to just barge in on the Prince, that would be rather silly. So we'll say he says this to Duke who is by the door to the Edward's office and definitely not letting Koln in.

Duke looks down at Koln frowning. "You talk strange crazy man. You better not be lying. Follow me."

Duke leads Koln to a door behind the stage area that opens out to the alley behind the club. Duke uses some kind of FOB key to disarm an alarm first. Duke and Koln can make it out the door and into the alley before it's Lacey and Ruby's turn.

Lacey approaches Vampire 3 and says "Your party is over and you even broke the pinata! Let's see those hands!"

So right now the map looks like this.

Vampire 2's turn.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*

Vampire 3 chuckles "Well, looks like I have no choice but to give up right? Ok, here are my hands."

He raises his hands, dropping the tire iron on the ground. No sooner does the tire iron drop then claws sprout from his fingertips just like Ruby's. "Tah Tah suckers!"

With that he attempts to climb up the wall behind him.

Vampire 3 spends 1 bloodpoint to bloodbuff (strength).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Vampire 3 chuckles "Well, looks like I have no choice but to give up right? Ok, here are my hands."
> 
> He raises his hands, dropping the tire iron on the ground. No sooner does the tire iron drop then claws sprout from his fingertips just like Ruby's. "Tah Tah suckers!"
> 
> With that he attempts to climb up the wall behind him.
> 
> Vampire 3 spends 1 bloodpoint to bloodbuff (strength).




Lacey and Clover can make attacks of opportunity on Vampire 3 as he makes his climb. He'll obviously make it with as 34.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey and Clover can make attacks of opportunity on Vampire 3 as he makes his climb. He'll obviously make it with as 34.




Lacey swings and misses as Vampire 3 digs his claws into the wall and starts to climb. 

Clover can make an attack as well.


----------



## izillama

Clover stared at the fleeing vampire with pure loathing, baring her fangs subconsciously.

(Going to try for a dread gaze here based on a description I found online? Vampire: The Masquerade)
Charisma+Intimidation


----------



## izillama

Clover groaned in embarrassment. Apparently she wasn't in much of an intimidating state at the moment!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover groaned in embarrassment. Apparently she wasn't in much of an intimidating state at the moment!












*OOC:*


Those aren't the rules we're using, we're playing with the D20 system. I made a PDF that has all the disciplines in it. Should be called "disciplines of the camarilla".







So needless to say Vampire 3 makes his escape.

Ruby growls and tries to climb up after him just as Duke and Koln round the corner and enter the alleyway.  Duke sees the pile of ash on the ground that used to be Vampire 2. "What happened here?" he says eying Clover and Lacey.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Those aren't the rules we're using, we're playing with the D20 system. I made a PDF that has all the disciplines in it. Should be called "disciplines of the camarilla".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So needless to say Vampire 3 makes his escape.
> 
> Ruby growls and tries to climb up after him just as Duke and Koln round the corner and enter the alleyway.  Duke sees the pile of ash on the ground that used to be Vampire 2. "What happened here?" he says eying Clover and Lacey.




Ruby makes her climb check and she manages to climb up there so fast she is over the edge of the roof before Koln and Duke even round the corner.

Here's the map.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Those aren't the rules we're using, we're playing with the D20 system. I made a PDF that has all the disciplines in it. Should be called "disciplines of the camarilla".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So needless to say Vampire 3 makes his escape.
> 
> Ruby growls and tries to climb up after him just as Duke and Koln round the corner and enter the alleyway.  Duke sees the pile of ash on the ground that used to be Vampire 2. "What happened here?" he says eying Clover and Lacey.




Clover immediately pointed at Lacey, her eyes widening in innocence, "She did it."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover immediately pointed at Lacey, her eyes widening in innocence, "She did it."




Lacey lets out a squeek of surprise and quickly hides the dented and bloody pipe she's holding behind her back. She points to a garbage can next to her and says "He did it!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey lets out a squeek of surprise and quickly hides the dented and bloody pipe she's holding behind her back. She points to a garbage can next to her and says "He did it!"












*OOC:*


Thanks for moving Koln along. I simply do not have nearly as much time as I used to when we started this game.







Without missing a beat, Koln springs into actione! He briskly roundhouse kicks the garbage can, sending it into the wall. With fangs and gun out he begins ze inquisition!

"Comone out monster! I do not care what street this is, you will come out praying or I will go in shooting! Ahhh playing ze hardball, I see. Well I will make like ze Count and count to twelve. If you are not out by then... well, you will be begging our Lord for the mercy my friends will not show you. Now... un, deux, trois, trois, trois, sept, un, deux, bleu, vert, noir, orange, orange, dix, noir..." and he continues now listing colors and numbers in French, while staying focused on his target until someome steps in.










*OOC:*


If a little green monster comes out with his hands on his head, I will absolutely lose it


----------



## izillama

Clover groaned inwardly, watching Koln, and she found herself facepalming before she could stop herself. She practically shrieked at Koln, hoping the French would break through his madness, "Fermer votre bouche, vous le prêtre d'idiot!* _Lacey_ hacked off that vampire's head. For the love of _God_, stop... _interrogating_ the trash can! Even _you_ can't be that dumb!"

Despite what she knew to be harsh words, she felt no remorse at saying them. What was wrong with this man!?


"Close your mouth, you idiot priest!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover groaned inwardly, watching Koln, and she found herself facepalming before she could stop herself. She practically shrieked at Koln, hoping the French would break through his madness, "Fermer votre bouche, vous le prêtre d'idiot!* _Lacey_ hacked off that vampire's head. For the love of _God_, stop... _interrogating_ the trash can! Even _you_ can't be that dumb!"
> 
> Despite what she knew to be harsh words, she felt no remorse at saying them. What was wrong with this man!?
> 
> 
> "Close your mouth, you idiot priest!"




Lacey drops the pipe and claps her hands while Koln beats on the garbage can. "My hero!" she cheers.

Then goes over to Clover "And Clover, you took that beating like a champ, I mean what a good punching bag you are!"

She looks up at the roof where Ruby had climbed up "And Ruby, she can fly like a bird so graceful and so ferocious." She twirls around with her arms out as she says this in a dreamy voice.

Meanwhile, Duke just stands there in the alleyway with his mouth partly open utterly speechless.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey drops the pipe and claps her hands while Koln beats on the garbage can. "My hero!" she cheers.
> 
> Then goes over to Clover "And Clover, you took that beating like a champ, I mean what a good punching bag you are!"
> 
> She looks up at the roof where Ruby had climbed up "And Ruby, she can fly like a bird so graceful and so ferocious." She twirls around with her arms out as she says this in a dreamy voice.
> 
> Meanwhile, Duke just stands there in the alleyway with his mouth partly open utterly speechless.




"Ah, but Clover, if my mouth is to be closed, how may the word of God be heard by your dainty ears?" 

After inspecting the trash's contents he lets out a triumphant "Ah Ha!" and produces from the mess a mangled Count Chocula box "I have known it all along! Now mon petite dictatour, who is ze fool now? hm?" He then shows it to Duke.

"Ne faut pas peur, don't be afraid, for we are victorious you see, for we have him. And soon ze cute Amish girl will fetch the other conspiratour! It is good to be on God's side, eh mon ami?"


----------



## izillama

Clover tried not to show her pleasure at being told she had "dainty ears". After all, they were one of her best features! Was that vain? Hm... when had Clover become so vain?

She shook her head to clear it, staring up the building to where Ruby had disappeared. Carefully, she shifted her position on the ground so that she was more sitting than crouching, "She really went after that guy? Why be so careless? She could get hurt by herself."

Turned her head, she found herself laying eyes on Duke. She frowned, worried, "Is there any way to go after her? Ruby's so reckless! We can't just sit here and wait for her to come back." At that, she laughed at herself, patting the ground for emphasis, "Though it looks like that's all I'm doing right now, hm?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover tried not to show her pleasure at being told she had "dainty ears". After all, they were one of her best features! Was that vain? Hm... when had Clover become so vain?
> 
> She shook her head to clear it, staring up the building to where Ruby had disappeared. Carefully, she shifted her position on the ground so that she was more sitting than crouching, "She really went after that guy? Why be so careless? She could get hurt by herself."
> 
> Turned her head, she found herself laying eyes on Duke. She frowned, worried, "Is there any way to go after her? Ruby's so reckless! We can't just sit here and wait for her to come back." At that, she laughed at herself, patting the ground for emphasis, "Though it looks like that's all I'm doing right now, hm?"




Duke nods at Clover "Yes, there is a way up to the roof from inside the club. There are stairs that go up in the access hallway. I'll show you."

Before anyone can make a move though a body falls from the roof. More like plummets really. It slams into the concrete face first leaving cracks where it lands. With feral grace Ruby pounces down from the roof and lands on top of the body, pinning it to the ground. You see that the body is that of Vampire 3 and he's still somewhat alive! Ruby looks up at everyone through curtains of red hair, she brushes the hair from her face and with puppy-like excitement she says "I got him!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Duke nods at Clover "Yes, there is a way up to the roof from inside the club. There are stairs that go up in the access hallway. I'll show you."
> 
> Before anyone can make a move though a body falls from the roof. More like plummets really. It slams into the concrete face first leaving cracks where it lands. With feral grace Ruby pounces down from the roof and lands on top of the body, pinning it to the ground. You see that the body is that of Vampire 3 and he's still somewhat alive! Ruby looks up at everyone through curtains of red hair, she brushes the hair from her face and with puppy-like excitement she says "I got him!"




"Ah tres' bien!" Koln exclaims, patting her on the head. "You see Monsieur Duke, the Lord has smiled upon us this night. We have captured two of the Prince's enemies tonight. I have reason to believe that they may be in league with ze bars of white. So, take them both inside so that they may continue the party and presents may be unwrapped!"

He puts away his gun after giving Duke the empty cereal box. "As for us, the Lord has given us our own duty this night, but we shall all appear like burning bushes to Moses again very soon, no?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah tres' bien!" Koln exclaims, patting her on the head. "You see Monsieur Duke, the Lord has smiled upon us this night. We have captured two of the Prince's enemies tonight. I have reason to believe that they may be in league with ze bars of white. So, take them both inside so that they may continue the party and presents may be unwrapped!"
> 
> He puts away his gun after giving Duke the empty cereal box. "As for us, the Lord has given us our own duty this night, but we shall all appear like burning bushes to Moses again very soon, no?"




Duke tosses the cereal box away shaking his head. "We can't take this son of a bitch through the club like this, I will get Edward to come to us. Meanwhile, drag him behind the building."

Duke walks around the corner of the building pulling his cell phone out as he goes. Lacey crouches down next to the mostly unconscious vampire on the ground proving how doing so with a short skirt is a bad idea and poking Vampire 3.

Koln
[sblock]Socrates announces from your pocket "purple!"[/sblock]

Ruby gets off of Vampire 3's back and starts dragging him with her following Duke. "I guess we should do what he says right?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Duke tosses the cereal box away shaking his head. "We can't take this son of a bitch through the club like this, I will get Edward to come to us. Meanwhile, drag him behind the building."
> 
> Duke walks around the corner of the building pulling his cell phone out as he goes. Lacey crouches down next to the mostly unconscious vampire on the ground proving how doing so with a short skirt is a bad idea and poking Vampire 3.
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]Socrates announces from your pocket "purple!"[/sblock]
> 
> Ruby gets off of Vampire 3's back and starts dragging him with her following Duke. "I guess we should do what he says right?"




Koln sighs and nods, "Purple indeed... and let us make ze Duke a prophet, and do as he says, although I am not happy with him letting my target, Chocula, go so easily..."


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs and nods, "Purple indeed... and let us make ze Duke a prophet, and do as he says, although I am not happy with him letting my target, Chocula, go so easily..."




Clover began to carefully raise herself up on her good leg, testing her broken one on the ground when she stood. Curious. She had broken her arm once when she was younger, and had barely been able to keep a straight face for all the pain. Maybe her vampire nature absorbed the pain so she didn't feel it as much? 

She watched Ruby walk off, dragging the semi-conscious vampire behind her. If Ruby hadn't been so... _stupid_, then the bastard probably would have gotten away! But still, she was too reckless. What if she had been hurt, or killed? How would Koln have reacted to her body blowing away in a cloud of ash, just like that other vampire?

She didn't like knowing that, while very strong, they were still so very fragile in their existence. 

Pressing her lips together, she concentrated on healing her leg.



(I think this is how this works? I'll spend blood points to heal Clover's broken leg)


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover began to carefully raise herself up on her good leg, testing her broken one on the ground when she stood. Curious. She had broken her arm once when she was younger, and had barely been able to keep a straight face for all the pain. Maybe her vampire nature absorbed the pain so she didn't feel it as much?
> 
> She watched Ruby walk off, dragging the semi-conscious vampire behind her. If Ruby hadn't been so... _stupid_, then the bastard probably would have gotten away! But still, she was too reckless. What if she had been hurt, or killed? How would Koln have reacted to her body blowing away in a cloud of ash, just like that other vampire?
> 
> She didn't like knowing that, while very strong, they were still so very fragile in their existence.
> 
> Pressing her lips together, she concentrated on healing her leg.
> 
> 
> 
> (I think this is how this works? I'll spend blood points to heal Clover's broken leg)




Without warning, Koln hoists the healing Clover over his shoulder and follows Ruby. "As ze Lord hath carried me, so too I carry you, while we are many legged like a spider, there will only be one set of footprints in the sand, no?"


----------



## izillama

O.O

"Eeep! Put me down, you big oaf!" Clover began to beat on Koln's back with one hand while using the other to try and keep her skirt from riding up. Curse those short Catholic school skirts!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover began to carefully raise herself up on her good leg, testing her broken one on the ground when she stood. Curious. She had broken her arm once when she was younger, and had barely been able to keep a straight face for all the pain. Maybe her vampire nature absorbed the pain so she didn't feel it as much?
> 
> She watched Ruby walk off, dragging the semi-conscious vampire behind her. If Ruby hadn't been so... _stupid_, then the bastard probably would have gotten away! But still, she was too reckless. What if she had been hurt, or killed? How would Koln have reacted to her body blowing away in a cloud of ash, just like that other vampire?
> 
> She didn't like knowing that, while very strong, they were still so very fragile in their existence.
> 
> Pressing her lips together, she concentrated on healing her leg.
> 
> 
> 
> (I think this is how this works? I'll spend blood points to heal Clover's broken leg)












*OOC:*


Basically the rules are spending one vitae heals 10 hit points of damage or two points of ability damage from a single ability. Spending two Vitae heals one point of ability drain. A severely injured vampire may have to feed several times in order to generate enough Vitae to heal herself.







Clover spends 2 bloodpoints to heal her DEX damage and heal her broken leg she now has 8 bloodpoints.

Of course Clover can't spend 2 bloodpoints at once so it'll take her about 1 minute to heal fully.

Ruby shoves the wounded vampire against the wall and says "You better start talking or you'll end up like your friend."

Vampire 3 starts to laugh and coughs up blood. The light is very dim but he looks like a young man, no older than 25. He has long hair that is so blonde it's almost white, almost like Clover's although now it is streaked with blood from an obvious head wound. His clothes look old and worn, like he's been wearing them for days. He has some nasty wounds on his face but they are starting to close up. He scoffs at Ruby "You think you can scare me? You're all done for!"

Duke hangs up his phone and puts it away "The Prince will be here soon. I hope you made out your Will motherer!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Basically the rules are spending one vitae heals 10 hit points of damage or two points of ability damage from a single ability. Spending two Vitae heals one point of ability drain. A severely injured vampire may have to feed several times in order to generate enough Vitae to heal herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover spends 2 bloodpoints to heal her DEX damage and heal her broken leg she now has 8 bloodpoints.
> 
> Of course Clover can't spend 2 bloodpoints at once so it'll take her about 1 minute to heal fully.
> 
> Ruby shoves the wounded vampire against the wall and says "You better start talking or you'll end up like your friend."
> 
> Vampire 3 starts to laugh and coughs up blood. The light is very dim but he looks like a young man, no older than 25. He has long hair that is so blonde it's almost white, almost like Clover's although now it is streaked with blood from an obvious head wound. His clothes look old and worn, like he's been wearing them for days. He has some nasty wounds on his face but they are starting to close up. He scoffs at Ruby "You think you can scare me? You're all done for!"
> 
> Duke hangs up his phone and puts it away "The Prince will be here soon. I hope you made out your Will motherer!"




Koln smirks at the vampire's remark, and gently places Clover down. He casually approaches him. 

"Monsieur... if the angry Gangrel does not make you shake your boots, then surely the eternal flames of damnation must. And if not then, well..."

Koln puts his fingertip deep in one of the vampire's flesh wounds before it has a chance to close all the way, as Koln firmly places the mouth of his firegun right over his heart.

He speaks again, this time in a tone most unfamiliar to his friends, making his fangs perfectly clear as his eyes flash with maniacal cruelty. 

"You Will Fear Me.... Now let us pray. Repeat after me..."

Koln presses his gun harder against the man's chest, and gives his finger a little painful tug.

"Heavenly Father..."

Koln waits patiently for his faithful lamb to repeat, as he wonders what other games he can play...









*OOC:*


Koln also will use "Passion" to supplement his dice roll, whether it's successful and makes the vamp pee his pants, or fails and makes the vamp foolishly overconficent. WILL 10 + 2 + 5 = 17


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln smirks at the vampire's remark, and gently places Clover down. He casually approaches him.
> 
> "Monsieur... if the angry Gangrel does not make you shake your boots, then surely the eternal flames of damnation must. And if not then, well..."
> 
> Koln puts his fingertip deep in one of the vampire's flesh wounds before it has a chance to close all the way, as Koln firmly places the mouth of his firegun right over his heart.
> 
> He speaks again, this time in a tone most unfamiliar to his friends, making his fangs perfectly clear as his eyes flash with maniacal cruelty.
> 
> "You Will Fear Me.... Now let us pray. Repeat after me..."
> 
> Koln presses his gun harder against the man's chest, and gives his finger a little painful tug.
> 
> "Heavenly Father..."
> 
> Koln waits patiently for his faithful lamb to repeat, as he wonders what other games he can play...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Koln also will use "Passion" to supplement his dice roll, whether it's successful and makes the vamp pee his pants, or fails and makes the vamp foolishly overconficent. WILL 10 + 2 + 5 = 17












*OOC:*


Well the intimidation check certainly didn't work but let's see if he can make his Will Save.







I made a mistake and it should actually be +8 but he does make his save.

Vampire 3 continues to laugh "Kill me if you dare but you are all doomed! The sabbat will take this city from your pathetic Prince."

Duke puts a hand on Koln's shoulder, "Easy there Father. I'm sure we can get something out of this  without putting him out of his misery."

The back door to the club opens and Edward comes out holding a pair of handcuffs. Not normal looking handcuffs either, they look much too heavy to be the ones used by police officers. These cuffs look like the kind you would find in a medieval dungeon, just these are made of steel. "What is the meaning of this?" Edward says walking over to Duke. 

Duke says "Looks like we have a sabbat shovelhead here who wants to become famous."  

Edward says "Is that so? Well let's see what he has to say. If you would excuse us Father." Edward motions for Koln to move.

Without a word Duke picks up the vampire with no effort and slams him to the ground face down, forcing his hands together behind his back. Edward snaps the cuffs onto him and Duke sits him up against the wall again. The vampire still has a smirk on his face "Oh no, so I'm your prisoner now? I guess that means I have to tell you everything!" Edward backhands the vampire across the face spraying blood against the wall. "You WILL tell us what we want to know if you want to have any chance of surviving this night!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Well the intimidation check certainly didn't work but let's see if he can make his Will Save.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a mistake and it should actually be +8 but he does make his save.
> 
> Vampire 3 continues to laugh "Kill me if you dare but you are all doomed! The sabbat will take this city from your pathetic Prince."
> 
> Duke puts a hand on Koln's shoulder, "Easy there Father. I'm sure we can get something out of this  without putting him out of his misery."
> 
> The back door to the club opens and Edward comes out holding a pair of handcuffs. Not normal looking handcuffs either, they look much too heavy to be the ones used by police officers. These cuffs look like the kind you would find in a medieval dungeon, just these are made of steel. "What is the meaning of this?" Edward says walking over to Duke.
> 
> Duke says "Looks like we have a sabbat shovelhead here who wants to become famous."
> 
> Edward says "Is that so? Well let's see what he has to say. If you would excuse us Father." Edward motions for Koln to move.
> 
> Without a word Duke picks up the vampire with no effort and slams him to the ground face down, forcing his hands together behind his back. Edward snaps the cuffs onto him and Duke sits him up against the wall again. The vampire still has a smirk on his face "Oh no, so I'm your prisoner now? I guess that means I have to tell you everything!" Edward backhands the vampire across the face spraying blood against the wall. "You WILL tell us what we want to know if you want to have any chance of surviving this night!"




Lacey looks around at everyone, not seeing anyone making any moves she walks up to the handcuffed vampire mumbling about how the "talky one" should be doing this.

She stands in front of the vampire looking down at him scratching her head and then bends over looking him straight in the face "Is there something you want to tell me? C'mon, let me hear your dirty little secrets."

Lacey will use Passion as well.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks around at everyone, not seeing anyone making any moves she walks up to the handcuffed vampire mumbling about how the "talky one" should be doing this.
> 
> She stands in front of the vampire looking down at him scratching her head and then bends over looking him straight in the face "Is there something you want to tell me? C'mon, let me hear your dirty little secrets."
> 
> Lacey will use Passion as well.




Ok so Lacey's Passion worked. Vampire 3 looks noticeably nervous, beads of sweat start to form on his face which is impressive for a vampire!

Seeing his courage falter, Lacey decides to take a shot at intimidation. With inhuman speed she draws one of her guns and puts it under the vampire's chin "You know, I'm not the girl you want pointing a gun at you. They say I'm crazy, that i should be locked up! I could hallucinate, see you as a giant duck or something and blow your head off! I could also get spooked by that annoying ghost and my finger could slip....we wouldn't want that...would we?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ok so Lacey's Passion worked. Vampire 3 looks noticeably nervous, beads of sweat start to form on his face which is impressive for a vampire!
> 
> Seeing his courage falter, Lacey decides to take a shot at intimidation. With inhuman speed she draws one of her guns and puts it under the vampire's chin "You know, I'm not the girl you want pointing a gun at you. They say I'm crazy, that i should be locked up! I could hallucinate, see you as a giant duck or something and blow your head off! I could also get spooked by that annoying ghost and my finger could slip....we wouldn't want that...would we?"




Ok so he's scared shitless! 

Vampire 3 says "Ok fine I'll talk! I don't need my head blown off by some crazy bitch!"

Lacey smirks and says in a soft voice "I thought so." She puts the gun away and stands up straight. 

"So I'm Lacey and I see you're already familiar with Ruby, she does have a way with men! Of course you know the Prince and that's his best friend in the whole wide world Duke! And the other vampires who kicked your ass, Father Koln; he's a priest, but don't worry he's not the molesty kind, just the Spanish inquisition kind! On second thought....you may want to worry! And then there's Clover and Clover is....umm" Lacey looks Clover up and down "You know, I don't know what Clover does, but she's a Clover and that's what matters!" 

Turning back to Vampire 3 she says "So who are you and what the hell are you crashing the party for! Koln was really excited to see the band tonight!"

The vampire gives Lacey a look like "seriously?" but still talks in a much less confident but still aggressive tone "My name is Grivane and we were just scoping out Edward's little club here, you know for target practice. For the Prince of the city I would have expected you to have better digs man, I mean a blues club really? This is 2011 man not 1950!"

Edward's face starts to show some anger and he says "Keep talking moron, what are the sabbat doing in Denver? What rock did you decide to crawl out from under?"

Grivane laughs "Wouldn't you like to know! You have some powerful enemies Edward and your paranoia gets the better of you. The sabbat will take this city from you very soon." Edward belts Grivane across the face again. 

Grivane coughs up blood again and says in a low voice "Does that mean no more questions?"


----------



## izillama

Though quiet, Clover had been silently unfurling the whip from around her waist; uncoiling it and beginning to pull it absently through her fingers, right in front of the Grivane's face. After Edward struck him a second time and he had the audacity to ask if there were any more questions, she suddenly shot him an intimidating "shut-up-mommy-and-daddy-are-talking" glare. 

She tilted her head towards Edward, asking conversationally, "Wait, time out. So, what's a Sabbat? Is that some kind of cult or rival gang or something? If I haven't heard of them yet, it seems like they musn't be all that important..."

All the while she continued to finger the whip lovingly, pulling it into great lengths and loops and coiling it back up again almost as quickly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Though quiet, Clover had been silently unfurling  the whip from around her waist; uncoiling it and beginning to pull it  absently through her fingers, right in front of the Grivane's face.  After Edward struck him a second time and he had the audacity to ask if  there were any more questions, she suddenly shot him an intimidating "shut-up-mommy-and-daddy-are-talking" glare.
> 
> She tilted her head towards Edward, asking conversationally, "Wait, time  out. So, what's a Sabbat? Is that some kind of cult or rival gang or  something? If I haven't heard of them yet, it seems like they musn't be  all that important..."
> 
> All the while she continued to finger the whip lovingly, pulling it into  great lengths and loops and coiling it back up again almost as  quickly.




Grivane gives Clover a sheepish look and stays silent.

Edward  looks at Clover and says "The Sabbat make up the less intelligent of  the kindred. They don't give a damn about the masquerade or any rules in  general really. Bloodthirsty and stupid is no way to spend eternity.  All you really have to know about the Sabbat at the moment is that they  are dangerous and should be avoided at all costs, don't get yourself  involved with them if you can avoid it." 

Edward walks over  Grivane and gives the sulking vampire a kick. "So Grivane, who are you  working for? There's no way you're in charge, you're obviously just a  grunt." 

Grivane laughs weakly "Wouldn't you like to know." 

Edward  sighs and waves a hand to Duke "Alright Duke, he's useless. Put him out  of his misery." Duke takes a step towards Grivane, his large hands  reaching for Grivan'e throat. Just then there is the sound of cars  speeding down the road outside the alleyway, there are gunshots and a  few people screaming in terror. There is the sound of glass shattering  which can presumably be from The Broadstreet's front windows. The  gunshots and shattering glass are followed by some small explosions.

There  is the sound of screeching tires as another car stops in front of the  club and doors open. Grivane laughs and says "It looks like the cavalry  is here!"

Edward turns to the group and says "Get out of here! We'll handle this, just go and get me those serums!"









*OOC:*


I'd like everyone to roll initiative even if you don't actually end up fighting anyone.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Edward turns to the group and says "Get out of here! We'll handle this, just go and get me those serums!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'd like everyone to roll initiative even if you don't actually end up fighting anyone.




Well, no one would have to tell Clover this twice. But as for the others...

She looked at her friends and Lacey, barking, "Well, you heard the man! Come on!" Then, as an afterthought, "And don't make me _make_ you!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Well, no one would have to tell Clover this twice. But as for the others...
> 
> She looked at her friends and Lacey, barking, "Well, you heard the man! Come on!" Then, as an afterthought, "And don't make me _make_ you!"












*OOC:*


Lacey is hurt that Clover doesn't consider her a friend!







Lacey points towards the alley where Vampire 1 ran. "To the bat mobile!"

You can hear footsteps running through the alley on the opposite side of The Broadstreet.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln's still pouting, "Monsieur sparkle doesn't let me have any fun! I was going to save a soul.."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*









*OOC:*


If we need a map I'll make one but otherwise  we'll just roleplay this one out.







Initiative Order:
Sabbat Vampires
Ruby
Koln
Duke and Edward
Clover
Grivane
Lacey

Soon after telling everyone to run down the alleyway towards her car, Lacey starts yelling and throws her arms up defending herself against some invisible force. "No Freddy, you get away! Get away from me! This is no time for games, I'm not a pinata and I don't love you!" Lacey yells as the pipe that she dropped on the ground earlier careens into a wall behind her.

A group of four vampires round the corner behind The Broadstreet and stop by Grivane, eying Duke and Edward and drawing their guns. "This is the Prince you fools! Let's get out of here, we accomplished our mission now get me free!" Grivane yells at the vampires.

Ruby runs down the alley away from the sabbat vampires where Lacey pointed.

Koln's turn!

Updated map.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln takes off his hat, scratching his head confusedly. 

"Mon dieu.. and they say I am crazy. They come on the Prince's turf, after we scared away Thaddeus? The Devil's logic is simply not mine to comprehend, is it mon ami?" He asks Socrates.

For a moment he seems ready to combat the Sabbat menace but, feeling guilty for before, decides to keep Clover's safety in mind. He takes her hand and heads to Ruby.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln takes off his hat, scratching his head confusedly.
> 
> "Mon dieu.. and they say I am crazy. They come on the Prince's turf, after we scared away Thaddeus? The Devil's logic is simply not mine to comprehend, is it mon ami?" He asks Socrates.
> 
> For a moment he seems ready to combat the Sabbat menace but, feeling guilty for before, decides to keep Clover's safety in mind. He takes her hand and heads to Ruby.




As Koln leaves with Clover Edward takes out his phone to call for backup. He hangs up and says to Duke "We better clean up these sabbat douche bags before the police get here!" 

Duke doesn't say a word but lays a huge fist into the nearest sabbat vampire's face practically taking his head clean off. The others start firing their weapons at him in alarm.

Clover's turn!


----------



## izillama

Finally! Koln was showing a modicum of good sense! Happy, even, Clover allowed Koln to lead her off by the hand, all too willing to leave the Prince and Duke to their own devices and say "good riddance" to the other vampires who seemed intent on killing them. 

Except...

Clover couldn't help watching Lacey in the throes of madness as Koln pulled her past the alleyway. Um... was she having some sort of Malkavian seizure or something? Would she be able to get away in time? And drat! Lacey had pointed the way out of the alley, after all. Did she even know what she was talking about? And had she just pointed them to some sort of dead end? 

Suddenly, not only did Clover not want to leave Lacey behind (for guilt's sake, actually), but wanted Lacey around in case they had to blame her for pointing them the wrong way.

She pulled her hand out of Koln's and found herself running over to the ranting girl, "Ok woman, let's go!" She attempted to grab Lacey's hand and pull.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Finally! Koln was showing a modicum of good sense! Happy, even, Clover allowed Koln to lead her off by the hand, all too willing to leave the Prince and Duke to their own devices and say "good riddance" to the other vampires who seemed intent on killing them.
> 
> Except...
> 
> Clover couldn't help watching Lacey in the throes of madness as Koln pulled her past the alleyway. Um... was she having some sort of Malkavian seizure or something? Would she be able to get away in time? And drat! Lacey had pointed the way out of the alley, after all. Did she even know what she was talking about? And had she just pointed them to some sort of dead end?
> 
> Suddenly, not only did Clover not want to leave Lacey behind (for guilt's sake, actually), but wanted Lacey around in case they had to blame her for pointing them the wrong way.
> 
> She pulled her hand out of Koln's and found herself running over to the ranting girl, "Ok woman, let's go!" She attempted to grab Lacey's hand and pull.




Grivane reaches wriggles his hand into a pouch on his belt underneath his jacket and produces a smoke bomb. He pulls the pin and lets it go off behind him, letting white smoke start to fill the area around him. He gets up and will try to make a run for it next turn.

Lacey jerks her hand away from Clover and screams "Get away! No, no!  It's not my fault! I don't want to be dead like you!" She draws her guns  at Clover.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Grivane reaches wriggles his hand into a pouch on his belt underneath his jacket and produces a smoke bomb. He pulls the pin and lets it go off behind him, letting white smoke start to fill the area around him. He gets up and will try to make a run for it next turn.
> 
> Lacey jerks her hand away from Clover and screams "Get away! No, no!  It's not my fault! I don't want to be dead like you!" She draws her guns  at Clover.




Lacey lowers her weapons and flings herself against the wall of the alleyway, leaning her back against it seeming to brace herself from falling down. She puts her guns away and holds her head "Heh, it looks like he took the short bus home..." She then looks up at Clover and smiles "Oh, Clover! You came for me! I knew you wouldn't leave me!" 

Lacey takes Clover's hand and pulls her behind her as she follows Koln and Ruby down the alley "This way, this way! We'll be there soon!"

When you get to the parking lot at the end of the alley you see a straggler vampire run out onto the street from the parking lot. There is a body lying on the ground in the middle of the parking lot. There aren't many cars there but Lacey's red pickup truck is parked in the back.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey lowers her weapons and flings herself against the wall of the alleyway, leaning her back against it seeming to brace herself from falling down. She puts her guns away and holds her head "Heh, it looks like he took the short bus home..." She then looks up at Clover and smiles "Oh, Clover! You came for me! I knew you wouldn't leave me!"
> 
> Lacey takes Clover's hand and pulls her behind her as she follows Koln and Ruby down the alley "This way, this way! We'll be there soon!"
> 
> When you get to the parking lot at the end of the alley you see a straggler vampire run out onto the street from the parking lot. There is a body lying on the ground in the middle of the parking lot. There aren't many cars there but Lacey's red pickup truck is parked in the back.




Koln hurries over to the dead body, patting the body's cheek, trying to revive the dead person. "Mon Dieu, open your eyes, please... Clover, Ruby, Lacey, Socrates, they got Stephen!!"

Composing himself, stifling his anger, he places Socrates on the person's chest as Koln prays for the person's soul, his voice low, cracked, and pained.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hurries over to the dead body, patting the body's cheek, trying to revive the dead person. "Mon Dieu, open your eyes, please... Clover, Ruby, Lacey, Socrates, they got Stephen!!"
> 
> Composing himself, stifling his anger, he places Socrates on the person's chest as Koln prays for the person's soul, his voice low, cracked, and pained.




The body is horribly mangled and has obvious,wounds on it that would suggest the victim was fed upon violently before being killed.

Ruby kneels down next to Koln and says her own prayers, her hands clasped in front of her chest in amish reverence.

Lacey walks past the body entirely still dragging Clover behind her, she lets go when she sees everyone stop. "What's everyone looking at? Oh, some dead guy? Yes, the sabbat like to do that you know."


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> The body is horribly mangled and has obvious,wounds on it that would suggest the victim was fed upon violently before being killed.
> 
> Ruby kneels down next to Koln and says her own prayers, her hands clasped in front of her chest in amish reverence.
> 
> Lacey walks past the body entirely still dragging Clover behind her, she lets go when she sees everyone stop. "What's everyone looking at? Oh, some dead guy? Yes, the sabbat like to do that you know."




Clover shot Bern43Yo a look, still brandishing her whip, "Hey, no crossing the third wall! Can't you see there's vampires all around here? We ask that no outside mortals interfere with our masquerade. But you're free to watch." She smiled, showing her fangs a little unnervingly.

***

Clover stopped next to Lacey, crossing her arms over her chest as she stared at Koln and Ruby praying over the dead man. She gave them a moment of silence, yet she allowed her eyes to dance suspiciously around them, as though their next attacker could be ready to pounce.

Finally, she broke in, "Koln, Ruby, what's dead is dead. You've said your good-byes. We need to _go_ before we regret it. Those guys could be on us any moment." She sounded heartless even to her own ears.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover shot Bern43Yo a look, still brandishing her whip, "Hey, no crossing the third wall! Can't you see there's vampires all around here? We ask that no outside mortals interfere with our masquerade. But you're free to watch." She smiled, showing her fangs a little unnervingly.
> 
> ***
> 
> Clover stopped next to Lacey, crossing her arms over her chest as she stared at Koln and Ruby praying over the dead man. She gave them a moment of silence, yet she allowed her eyes to dance suspiciously around them, as though their next attacker could be ready to pounce.
> 
> Finally, she broke in, "Koln, Ruby, what's dead is dead. You've said your good-byes. We need to _go_ before we regret it. Those guys could be on us any moment." She sounded heartless even to her own ears.




Ruby looks up at Clover shocked "How...cold Clover. How can you say such a thing? Has becoming a vampire made you so...uncaring?"

Lacey looks at Clover "She doesn't look like she has a cold. Let's see..." Lacey pulls Clover close to her and puts her check on Clover's forehead bringing Clover closer to Lacey than she would prefer. "You know, she does seem kind of cold, my god, you should see a doctor! Let's go!"

Clover
[sblock]The necklace around Lacey's neck seems to vibrate slightly with some kind of strange energy.[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover immediately bit her tongue, not because she was ashamed of what she had said to Koln and Ruby (didn't they hear the gunshots and screams from behind them? It was time to go, not time to pray!), but because she found herself with a not-so-nice retort to Ruby's question immediately bubbling to the surface. It was probably a lot safer not to say it.

Instead, she grabbed Lacey's strange necklace as the girl pressed her cheek to her head. It certainly was strange! "What is this?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover immediately bit her tongue, not because she was ashamed of what she had said to Koln and Ruby (didn't they hear the gunshots and screams from behind them? It was time to go, not time to pray!), but because she found herself with a not-so-nice retort to Ruby's question immediately bubbling to the surface. It was probably a lot safer not to say it.
> 
> Instead, she grabbed Lacey's strange necklace as the girl pressed her cheek to her head. It certainly was strange! "What is this?"




"Oh this?" Lacey asks as she takes the pendant from Clover. The pendant looks like the canine tooth of a very large animal...or a very large monster. "This belonged to the love of my life, he never actually gave it to me but he wanted to. I just know he did! So sad our house burned down, I've been looking for him ever since" Lacey wipes away a tear. "Pretty Prince Edward helped me find this again and i can't thank him enough! One day I will find my Alex!"

She holds the tooth up in front of her studying it "I have no idea what it does you know, it could explode like everything else he made!" Lacey gives Clover a cheerful smile.


----------



## izillama

Clover stared at Lacey for a moment, then arched her eyebrow, "You're a nut. You know that, right?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



izillama said:


> Clover stared at Lacey for a moment, then arched her eyebrow, "You're a nut. You know that, right?"




Lacey nods and says "Nuts I may be! But I'm not crazy enough to stick around here! Let's get going!"

Lacey heads over to the truck and unlocks it.

Ruby stands up and gives a playful tug on Koln's jacket "C'mon Koln, we should move."









*OOC:*


Koln can make a listen check if you want.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey nods and says "Nuts I may be! But I'm not crazy enough to stick around here! Let's get going!"
> 
> Lacey heads over to the truck and unlocks it.
> 
> Ruby stands up and gives a playful tug on Koln's jacket "C'mon Koln, we should move."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Koln can make a listen check if you want.




Koln looks oddly at Lacey, at her admission that she may be "nuts." 

"It is as I feared. Snack foods have become self-aware. It is truly the last days..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*The Broadstreet*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks oddly at Lacey, at her admission that she may be "nuts."
> 
> "It is as I feared. Snack foods have become self-aware. It is truly the last days..."





Koln
[sblock]You hear the sound of police sirens off in the distance. You figure it will be about 2 minutes before police arrive.[/sblock]

Assuming everyone follows Lacey into the truck, Lacey puts the truck into gear and speeds off. As you pull out of the parking lot you can see that the front of the Broadstreet is on fire, large flames licking out of the broken windows. A few more (what you can assume are vampires) can be seen jumping into cars and speeding off, some even taking people into the cars with them. Two security guards lay dead at the entrance.

Lacey gets some distance between her truck and the Broadstreet before asking "So...where are we going?"


----------



## izillama

Crossing her arms, Clover shut her eyes and leaned back in her seat, wedged in between Koln and Lacey, with Ruby sitting in the back. She tried to calm her frazzled nerves, "Isn't it obvious? Back to my school, of course."

What kind of question was 'where are we going'? Where else _would_ they go?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*On the Road*



izillama said:


> Crossing her arms, Clover shut her eyes and leaned back in her seat, wedged in between Koln and Lacey, with Ruby sitting in the back. She tried to calm her frazzled nerves, "Isn't it obvious? Back to my school, of course."
> 
> What kind of question was 'where are we going'? Where else _would_ they go?




Lacey nods and yells "Onward!" while raising her arm up and pointing forward.

After a little while she gives a weak laugh and turns to Clover "Unfortunately with all the voices in my head, none of them are telling me how to get to your school. I'm afraid they all forget!"

Clover
[sblock]Sitting next to Lacey in an enclosed space you notice that she doesn't smell too good. In fact now that you can see her close up in a better light you see that her clothes are rather dirty and her hair, even in pigtails, looks a little greasy. She may be crazy but in the past she was able to keep up appearances. Now it looks like she hasn't bathed in days.[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Clover's nose wrinkled at the sudden onslaught of Lacey's stench, and she found herself making shooing motions with her hands in Lacey's direction, "_God_, Lacey! You're crazy, but you're not a slob. Open a window or something, for goodness sake! I can't believe I'm saying this, but when we get to my dorm, you're _bathing_! Oh, and go that way." She pointed out the right road to the University.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*On the Road*



izillama said:


> Clover's nose wrinkled at the sudden onslaught of Lacey's stench, and she found herself making shooing motions with her hands in Lacey's direction, "_God_, Lacey! You're crazy, but you're not a slob. Open a window or something, for goodness sake! I can't believe I'm saying this, but when we get to my dorm, you're _bathing_! Oh, and go that way." She pointed out the right road to the University.




Lacey looks rather embarrassed and opens the window next to her. "Yes yes, just me and my ducky! Or wait, no...no ducky! Umm...you see, after that whole bit with Klondike well, I had to leave that house. I didn't want to, but strange people started showing up and they weren't even the normal people who come to take me away! No, these guys had faces like the ones we saw tonight, all growly and stuff....so mad, very mad....So poor Lacey has been out and about ever since, not easy with Mr. Sunshine trying to fry me all the time! Haven't had time to spend with ducky, wait NO DUCKY!! So...stinky Lacey! Anywhoo, all of my favorite things are in a trunk in the back of the truck here and now it looks like I might have a new home in the city of angels! The city of angels with my beloved...."  Lacey wraps her hand around the pendant that's on her neck.

Ruby shifts around in the back seat and pokes Koln "Are you alright Koln? You've been very quiet lately." She wrinkles her nose at Lacey too and leans back in the seat again saying under her breath "And we always said that Zeakyle smelled bad! What with tending the cows and horses and all."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks rather embarrassed and opens the window next to her. "Yes yes, just me and my ducky! Or wait, no...no ducky! Umm...you see, after that whole bit with Klondike well, I had to leave that house. I didn't want to, but strange people started showing up and they weren't even the normal people who come to take me away! No, these guys had faces like the ones we saw tonight, all growly and stuff....so mad, very mad....So poor Lacey has been out and about ever since, not easy with Mr. Sunshine trying to fry me all the time! Haven't had time to spend with ducky, wait NO DUCKY!! So...stinky Lacey! Anywhoo, all of my favorite things are in a trunk in the back of the truck here and now it looks like I might have a new home in the city of angels! The city of angels with my beloved...."  Lacey wraps her hand around the pendant that's on her neck.
> 
> Ruby shifts around in the back seat and pokes Koln "Are you alright Koln? You've been very quiet lately." She wrinkles her nose at Lacey too and leans back in the seat again saying under her breath "And we always said that Zeakyle smelled bad! What with tending the cows and horses and all."












*OOC:*


Ok well since Koln seems to be in a coma I guess we'll just move on then.







So with Clover's directions you all make it back to the school. It's about 2am now and the students are coming back after a night of drinking, relishing that last party weekend before classes start again. Thankfully because classes haven't started yet the security is lax and nobody stops Lacey as she drives through the entrance. We'll assume that Clover shows Lacey where to park.

As the group starts walking towards Clover's dorm Clover can feel the eyes of students as they pass by. She soon notices that although Koln does tend to get an odd look every now and again as he had throughout the last semester, Lacey is getting by far the most looks. Mostly from the male population with a few mixed looks of disgust and jealousy from the females. One group of gawking girls whisper to each other "How can she wear that in this weather?" However, none of them attempt to stop you or interact with you so you make it to the entrance of Clover's building without incident.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Where we are going? ...I don't even know where I am, besides in my own skin and clothes..." Koln mutters confusedly


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> As the group starts walking towards Clover's dorm Clover can feel the eyes of students as they pass by. She soon notices that although Koln does tend to get an odd look every now and again as he had throughout the last semester, Lacey is getting by far the most looks. Mostly from the male population with a few mixed looks of disgust and jealousy from the females. One group of gawking girls whisper to each other "How can she wear that in this weather?" However, none of them attempt to stop you or interact with you so you make it to the entrance of Clover's building without incident.




Prideful, Clover stepped forward to walk in pace with Lacey, both girls dressed rather similarly, even. She crossed her arms as she walked, as though daring any student to make scathing comments about the state Lacey was in. Clover was always careful to appear impeccable. The last thing she wanted was anyone thinking she had fallen in with a bad crowd, so the best she could do was feign indifference. And dignity. 

She still wasn't fond of this girl. But she would be damned if she let Lacey ruin her own image. So, like the ragtag couple of vampires following in their wake, she would take this one in too. 

Oh, wouldn't Mother be so proud of her charity works?



> "Where we are going? ...I don't even know where I am, besides in my own skin and clothes..." Koln mutters confusedly.




She nodded at them, suddenly wondering if she had left their group vulnerable to attack by directing them back to her school. Had the Prince really been correct in saying that vampires had been staking the place out over winter break? Well, it wasn't like they had anywhere else to go. And Lacey _desperately_ needed to bathe. And Clover needed a time to sit and think and strategize their next move, now that vampires weren't trying to kill them. 

Clover tried to sound confident for Koln as they approached her room, "We're going to get ourselves cleaned up and back together, and then think about what to do next. We'll be ok." But she wasn't sure if she sounded as confident as she had intended to.

She placed a hand on her doorknob.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Prideful, Clover stepped forward to walk in pace with Lacey, both girls dressed rather similarly, even. She crossed her arms as she walked, as though daring any student to make scathing comments about the state Lacey was in. Clover was always careful to appear impeccable. The last thing she wanted was anyone thinking she had fallen in with a bad crowd, so the best she could do was feign indifference. And dignity.
> 
> She still wasn't fond of this girl. But she would be damned if she let Lacey ruin her own image. So, like the ragtag couple of vampires following in their wake, she would take this one in too.
> 
> Oh, wouldn't Mother be so proud of her charity works?
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded at them, suddenly wondering if she had left their group vulnerable to attack by directing them back to her school. Had the Prince really been correct in saying that vampires had been staking the place out over winter break? Well, it wasn't like they had anywhere else to go. And Lacey _desperately_ needed to bathe. And Clover needed a time to sit and think and strategize their next move, now that vampires weren't trying to kill them.
> 
> Clover tried to sound confident for Koln as they approached her room, "We're going to get ourselves cleaned up and back together, and then think about what to do next. We'll be ok." But she wasn't sure if she sounded as confident as she had intended to.
> 
> She placed a hand on her doorknob.




Father Koln removes his hat, scratching his head intently as he thinks... and does his best to ignore the growing hunger deep inside. It feels like MONTHS if not years since he last was filled with the Blood... months... can it be?

"Ruby! Four Leafed one! Brains! (meaning Lacey) Do not move! This place if familiar no? I feel that we have been teleported, against our will, back in time! Are they watching us...?" 

Koln looks around suspiciously for anyone suspicious doing suspicious things...


----------



## izillama

Clover stepped away from the door, hesitating. There was something wrong here. She glanced curiously at Koln, half-smiling and even giggling, in spite of herself, "Four leafed one? Heh, why do I find that so amusing?"

She was indeed four leafed. Herself, Koln, Ruby, and now Lacey. Was she willing to walk right into a lawnmower trap? Hell, no.

Clover backed up, indicating for the others to do the same. She had a lot of people riding on her actions, and even she knew that she hadn't always been smart in them. She didn't like this situation. Something wasn't sitting right.

Reaching out, she tugged Koln's sleeve to get his attention. Then, she mimed listening by putting her hand to her ear, and pointed to her door. She didn't want her companions to get hurt for something so easily avoided!


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover stepped away from the door, hesitating. There was something wrong here. She glanced curiously at Koln, half-smiling and even giggling, in spite of herself, "Four leafed one? Heh, why do I find that so amusing?"
> 
> She was indeed four leafed. Herself, Koln, Ruby, and now Lacey. Was she willing to walk right into a lawnmower trap? Hell, no.
> 
> Clover backed up, indicating for the others to do the same. She had a lot of people riding on her actions, and even she knew that she hadn't always been smart in them. She didn't like this situation. Something wasn't sitting right.
> 
> Reaching out, she tugged Koln's sleeve to get his attention. Then, she mimed listening by putting her hand to her ear, and pointed to her door. She didn't want her companions to get hurt for something so easily avoided!




"Ah, you are indeed lucky and intelligente, almost as much as ze Lacey, no? For you have rightly thought the door may not be a door at all! I shall listen for its heart beat, grip its knob, and if it coughs I will put down this abomination to God!"

While Koln keeps his eyes peeled for anyone following them, he places his hand on the knob and listens, using his heightened senses, and Spirit's Touch on the door.


----------



## izillama

Clover rolled her eyes at Koln's praise of her intelligence, making an impatient gesture with her hands, as though to say, "Yeah, yeah. Get on with it!"


OOC: good roll, btw! ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

Walking next to Lacey Clover can hear her almost making a purring sound at one of the boys staring at her. She says to Clover "So this is what they call the college huh? You know, I went to college once but all I got was a hickie and a bad itch that wouldn't go away for days! But there are so many cute boys...and Lacey is oh so hungry..."



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah, you are indeed lucky and intelligente,  almost as much as ze Lacey, no? For you have rightly thought the door  may not be a door at all! I shall listen for its heart beat, grip its  knob, and if it coughs I will put down this abomination to God!"
> 
> While Koln keeps his eyes peeled for anyone following them, he places  his hand on the knob and listens, using his heightened senses, and  Spirit's Touch on the door.




Koln
[sblock]You don't hear or sense anyone following you. Touching the door gives you a very staticy image of someone around college age stumbling for the door, most likely in a drunken stupor.[/sblock]

Lacey looks at Koln in alarm "You are right doctor! We must check for vitals!" Lacey presses her ear to the door "I don't hear a pulse! We have a problem!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Walking next to Lacey Clover can hear her almost making a purring sound at one of the boys staring at her. She says to Clover "So this is what they call the college huh? You know, I went to college once but all I got was a hickie and a bad itch that wouldn't go away for days! But there are so many cute boys...and Lacey is oh so hungry..."
> 
> 
> 
> Koln
> [sblock]You don't hear or sense anyone following you. Touching the door gives you a very staticy image of someone around college age stumbling for the door, most likely in a drunken stupor.[/sblock]
> 
> Lacey looks at Koln in alarm "You are right doctor! We must check for vitals!" Lacey presses her ear to the door "I don't hear a pulse! We have a problem!"




Koln looks back at Lacey, his face solid, grim, and resolute. "Oui, I'm afraid we do. Watch my back, I am going in! For this is Satan's fevered rump, and my Holy fury is the thermometer!"

With that, to Clover's alarm _(well probably, I mean when isn't she alarmed? I mean right, always wide eyed and all "Oh my God Koln stop! No! There's blood and car parts everywhere" whine whine whine")_ Koln kicks down her door and enters the dorm.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln looks back at Lacey, his face solid, grim, and resolute. "Oui, I'm afraid we do. Watch my back, I am going in! For this is Satan's fevered rump, and my Holy fury is the thermometer!"
> 
> With that, to Clover's alarm _(well probably, I mean when isn't she alarmed? I mean right, always wide eyed and all "Oh my God Koln stop! No! There's blood and car parts everywhere" whine whine whine")_ Koln kicks down her door and enters the dorm.












*OOC:*


LOL! If you're actually going to try to break down the door then make a strength roll with a DC of 23. The door is a steel fire door. I'll even let you blood buff first.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> LOL! If you're actually going to try to break down the door then make a strength roll with a DC of 23. The door is a steel fire door. I'll even let you blood buff first.













*OOC:*


 Aw are you serious? I kick open doors all the bloody time! And I'm not even a crazy vampire man that's trained his whole life to kicking ass for the Lord


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Aw are you serious? I kick open doors all the bloody time! And I'm not even a crazy vampire man that's trained his whole life to kicking ass for the Lord




Lacey shrieks and jumps away from the door as Koln kicks it making it shake in it's frame. The door doesn't get kicked in though.

The door opens and a rather tired looking college kid in a t-shirt and boxers opens the door. "For crying out loud, you could have knocked if you forgot your key card. Are you crazy or something?"


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey shrieks and jumps away from the door as Koln kicks it making it shake in it's frame. The door doesn't get kicked in though.
> 
> The door opens and a rather tired looking college kid in a t-shirt and boxers opens the door. "For crying out loud, you could have knocked if you forgot your key card. Are you crazy or something?"




Clover couldn't help her mouth dropping into a little "o" at seeing some strange kid in her room. And it _was_ her room, right? She looked past him, at her bed with the fluffy white comforter, her super organized desk, back to the kid, back to the room, yes, there was her dresser with pictures from home on top, back to the kid.

Indignant, she drew herself up to her full height and stared the kid down, "And who do you think _you_ are, making yourself all cozy in _my_ room? You had better have some kind of _brilliant_ explanation because I am in _no_ mood to play games!" She was pretty sure that her fangs made an appearance or two during her angry tirade. But that was fine. If this kid had touched _any_ of her belongings, he would rue the day he was ever born!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover couldn't help her mouth dropping into a little "o" at seeing some strange kid in her room. And it _was_ her room, right? She looked past him, at her bed with the fluffy white comforter, her super organized desk, back to the kid, back to the room, yes, there was her dresser with pictures from home on top, back to the kid.
> 
> Indignant, she drew herself up to her full height and stared the kid down, "And who do you think _you_ are, making yourself all cozy in _my_ room? You had better have some kind of _brilliant_ explanation because I am in _no_ mood to play games!" She was pretty sure that her fangs made an appearance or two during her angry tirade. But that was fine. If this kid had touched _any_ of her belongings, he would rue the day he was ever born!




The kid's eye's grow wide and he stammers "Uh...uh...this is....your...room?"

From behind the kid you hear a female voice "Whose there Rob? Is that Clover's angry voice I hear? Please let her in."

Rob looks utterly confused and makes an attempt to straighten up his messy hair. He's not a bad looking boy, in fact Clover gets the impression that he would be quite pleasing to the eye had he not looked like he just rolled out of bed. He opens the door to reveal Clover's room only lit by her desk lamp in the corner. Mindy is sitting on a new bed opposite of Clover's. The maintenance crew must have gone through and fixed the broken bed during winter break. Mindy is looking rather scandelous, a long night shirt that barely covers her upper thighs and you think you can spot the edges of some black lace underwear where the shirt rides up on her. She smiles at Clover "Welcome back! I thought I would...surprise you! I even brought you a present! Clover, this is Rob from the floor above mine." Mindy looks over at Rob and then at Clover, winking at her.


----------



## izillama

Clover's head snapped furiously in Mindy's direction, letting her know that she was _not_ amused. Then, she looked back at the boy, staring at him with a flash of her eye, "Go stand in the corner and keep your mouth shut. I'll deal with you in a minute."

Subdued, the boy immediately obeyed and walked over the corner, facing it silently. 

Storming into the room, Clover marched up to Mindy. She allowed her fangs to show freely as she spoke, glaring dangerously at her ghoul and former roommate, "I would ask you what the hell you're doing in my room. I would ask you why you brought a random _boy_ into my room, without my permission. But no. That's not what concerns me. _What_, I ask you, did I tell you about dressing the part of a _whore_ in my presence?!" She looked over Mindy's outfit in extreme disapproval.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover's head snapped furiously in Mindy's direction, letting her know that she was _not_ amused. Then, she looked back at the boy, staring at him with a flash of her eye, "Go stand in the corner and keep your mouth shut. I'll deal with you in a minute."
> 
> Subdued, the boy immediately obeyed and walked over the corner, facing it silently.
> 
> Storming into the room, Clover marched up to Mindy. She allowed her fangs to show freely as she spoke, glaring dangerously at her ghoul and former roommate, "I would ask you what the hell you're doing in my room. I would ask you why you brought a random _boy_ into my room, without my permission. But no. That's not what concerns me. _What_, I ask you, did I tell you about dressing the part of a _whore_ in my presence?!" She looked over Mindy's outfit in extreme disapproval.




Mindy's jaw quivers "I-I'm sorry Angie...I-I just wanted ya to have a little f-fun you know? I know how hard things have been for ya lately. A-and I'm sorry, I kind of had to do a little...convincing to get him to come down here..." She looks away from Clover unable to meet her gaze.

Lacey pops her head into the room "Oh, is this where you live Clover? It's rather small, but I think it speaks to you, or at least it speaks to me. Do these walls have ears?" She notices Rob standing in the corner and facing the wall and walks up to him "Hello, are you Clover's boyfriend? If not, you can be my boyfriend!" Rob looks at Lacey and stammers "Umm...what?"

Mindy looks really confused and looks over at Clover "Who the devil is she? Why is she talking like that?"


----------



## izillama

With a forced sigh, Clover sat down on the edge of Mindy's bed, composing herself, "That's Lacey, another... _acquaintance_ of mine." The word burned her tongue like sour lemon. "Don't worry about her."

"And as for... _him_. Thank you, Mindy. But in the future, don't take it upon yourself to go to so much trouble. He's not worth much to me, anyway." Sullenly, she stared at Rob's back. Sure, he was attractive in a "jock" kind of way. But she could tell that his blood wasn't for her. Casually, she waved her hand to Lacey, "Sure, he can be your boyfriend. Just wait til Koln and Ruby get in this room and shut the door. And clean up after yourself." She stared at her other companions meaningfully.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> With a forced sigh, Clover sat down on the edge of Mindy's bed, composing herself, "That's Lacey, another... _acquaintance_ of mine." The word burned her tongue like sour lemon. "Don't worry about her."
> 
> "And as for... _him_. Thank you, Mindy. But in the future, don't take it upon yourself to go to so much trouble. He's not worth much to me, anyway." Sullenly, she stared at Rob's back. Sure, he was attractive in a "jock" kind of way. But she could tell that his blood wasn't for her. Casually, she waved her hand to Lacey, "Sure, he can be your boyfriend. Just wait til Koln and Ruby get in this room and shut the door. And clean up after yourself." She stared at her other companions meaningfully.





"Ah! Tres' bien! Mindy brought dinner I see!" Koln says happily as he enters the room. "I am, how you say, hungrier than ze bumble-bee flying backwards, no?" He asks, sitting down on the bed, his hand resting on the pillow. His eyes then flash, and the color (well... what very very very little there is) drains from him immediately from his inadvertent Spirit's Touch.

He sighs and stands back up, making the sign of the cross as he approaches Mindy and Clover. "Ah Clover, I think I need to have a talk with your Mindy if that is okay."


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded at Koln, "Be my guest." Maybe Koln could give this girl "the talk" on the virtues of modesty!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover nodded at Koln, "Be my guest." Maybe Koln could give this girl "the talk" on the virtues of modesty!




Ruby scurries into the room after Koln and hops onto the bed next to Mindy. Feeling the tension in the room the most she does is say "Hi Mindy!"

Mindy gives Clover a look as if to say "Are you serious?" but she walks out of the room ashamed with Koln and leans up against the wall outside of Clover's room.

Meanwhile Lacey sees an opportune time to feed. She runs her fingers along the back of Rob's neck making him shiver and speaks in a low and rather creepy voice "Don't worry, I'll be good to you. I just can't pass up a juicy specimen such as you! So young, and full of life!"

Lacey uses Passion on Rob.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby scurries into the room after Koln and hops onto the bed next to Mindy. Feeling the tension in the room the most she does is say "Hi Mindy!"
> 
> Mindy gives Clover a look as if to say "Are you serious?" but she walks out of the room ashamed with Koln and leans up against the wall outside of Clover's room.
> 
> Meanwhile Lacey sees an opportune time to feed. She runs her fingers along the back of Rob's neck making him shiver and speaks in a low and rather creepy voice "Don't worry, I'll be good to you. I just can't pass up a juicy specimen such as you! So young, and full of life!"
> 
> Lacey uses Passion on Rob.




Rob seems to respond to Lacey's words and touch and starts kissing her. She wraps her arms around him and breaks off from a passionate kiss trailing with her lips down to his neck. She stops there for a moment before exposing her fangs and biting him. Lacey makes sounds of pleasure while feeding off of Rob.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Rob seems to respond to Lacey's words and touch and starts kissing her. She wraps her arms around him and breaks off from a passionate kiss trailing with her lips down to his neck. She stops there for a moment before exposing her fangs and biting him. Lacey makes sounds of pleasure while feeding off of Rob.




Lacey manages to pull away from Rob's neck without draining him dry.

Lacey gains 5 bloodpoints.

She licks the wound closed and lets him sit down in Clover's desk chair. His head falls down on his chest and he looks completely out of it. Lacey sits on the edge of Clovers bed and licks some remains blood from her lips. "That was good, I like college!" she says smiling at Clover. "You know, you shouldn't be so hard on your ghouly ghoul, I think she loves you like a sweetheart! It's cute in all the wrong ways actually."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey manages to pull away from Rob's neck without draining him dry.
> 
> Lacey gains 5 bloodpoints.
> 
> She licks the wound closed and lets him sit down in Clover's desk chair. His head falls down on his chest and he looks completely out of it. Lacey sits on the edge of Clovers bed and licks some remains blood from her lips. "That was good, I like college!" she says smiling at Clover. "You know, you shouldn't be so hard on your ghouly ghoul, I think she loves you like a sweetheart! It's cute in all the wrong ways actually."




Koln throws his hands up in frustration, "I have had it! Enough!! Too much sin in this room! Mindy-ghoul, the gates are open to women who keep their legs CLOSED, remember that! And Laces! Oui, you! We say GRACE before meals! I expect both of you in confession! Now let us get ze fancy syrups for our vampire pancakes at the Lord's IHOP far far away from here!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln throws his hands up in frustration, "I have had it! Enough!! Too much sin in this room! Mindy-ghoul, the gates are open to women who keep their legs CLOSED, remember that! And Laces! Oui, you! We say GRACE before meals! I expect both of you in confession! Now let us get ze fancy syrups for our vampire pancakes at the Lord's IHOP far far away from here!"











*OOC:*



I got the feeling that Koln had left the room, that's why I had Mindy actually walk out. I even had a little sob story made up and everything lol


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey manages to pull away from Rob's neck without draining him dry.
> 
> Lacey gains 5 bloodpoints.
> 
> She licks the wound closed and lets him sit down in Clover's desk chair. His head falls down on his chest and he looks completely out of it. Lacey sits on the edge of Clovers bed and licks some remains blood from her lips. "That was good, I like college!" she says smiling at Clover. "You know, you shouldn't be so hard on your ghouly ghoul, I think she loves you like a sweetheart! It's cute in all the wrong ways actually."




Clover pulled away swiftly as Lacey sat down on her bed, twisting to the side and staring at the other girl with extreme distaste. She felt prickly, like she was ready for a fight, "Never you mind how I treat my ghoul. Mindy should know better. Now as for _you_, miss..."

She stood and crossed the room, pulling what towels and bathrobes out of her wardrobe that she didn't care much for and dumping them at Lacey's feet, "Go clean yourself up. The bathroom's down the hall. We'll... throw your clothes in the laundry after you get back."

Turning to Ruby, she nodded with what she hoped was a sufficiently humble and imploring look on her face, "Ruby, would you stay with her? Make sure she doesn't... _stray_." She turned to Lacey, who was already picking through the pile of linens, and wondered if she was making a mistake.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover pulled away swiftly as Lacey sat down on her bed, twisting to the side and staring at the other girl with extreme distaste. She felt prickly, like she was ready for a fight, "Never you mind how I treat my ghoul. Mindy should know better. Now as for _you_, miss..."
> 
> She stood and crossed the room, pulling what towels and bathrobes out of her wardrobe that she didn't care much for and dumping them at Lacey's feet, "Go clean yourself up. The bathroom's down the hall. We'll... throw your clothes in the laundry after you get back."
> 
> Turning to Ruby, she nodded with what she hoped was a sufficiently humble and imploring look on her face, "Ruby, would you stay with her? Make sure she doesn't... _stray_." She turned to Lacey, who was already picking through the pile of linens, and wondered if she was making a mistake.




Koln follows Mindy back out of the dorm, his arms crossed and looking stern. "Do you have any idea what you did, Mindy? This is a place of learning, not sinning! And for your body is a temple, you should fill it with the virtue of the Lord, not fratboy privy bits. And remember, God sees everything. Do you think he enjoyed seeing that, hm?! That will be seven Hail Marys and one 'Take me out to the ballgame.' What do you have to say for yourself?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln follows Mindy back out of the dorm, his  arms crossed and looking stern. "Do you have any idea what you did,  Mindy? This is a place of learning, not sinning! And for your body is a  temple, you should fill it with the virtue of the Lord, not fratboy  privy bits. And remember, God sees everything. Do you think he enjoyed  seeing that, hm?! That will be seven Hail Marys and one 'Take me out to  the ballgame.' What do you have to say for yourself?"




Mindy looks at Koln disdainfully "I suppose I do need to make a  confession to you father. I know I've been a bad girl, I tend to eat my  supper before sayin' grace. But there's somthin' I just can't put my  finger on, I don't understand it, but I feel like I'm in love with  Angie. Like I'd do anythang for her. I mean not quite in a romantic way,  but definitely more than a best friend way. Does that make any sense?"




izillama said:


> Clover pulled away swiftly as Lacey sat down on her bed, twisting to the side and staring at the other girl with extreme distaste. She felt prickly, like she was ready for a fight, "Never you mind how I treat my ghoul. Mindy should know better. Now as for _you_, miss..."
> 
> She stood and crossed the room, pulling what towels and bathrobes out of her wardrobe that she didn't care much for and dumping them at Lacey's feet, "Go clean yourself up. The bathroom's down the hall. We'll... throw your clothes in the laundry after you get back."
> 
> Turning to Ruby, she nodded with what she hoped was a sufficiently humble and imploring look on her face, "Ruby, would you stay with her? Make sure she doesn't... _stray_." She turned to Lacey, who was already picking through the pile of linens, and wondered if she was making a mistake.




Lacey gives Clover a wicked smile "Ah, ghouly desire."

Ruby looks up excitedly and says to Clover "Yes, yes I'll go with her! I know where the bathroom is. Might not be a bad idea for me to wash up myself right?"

As Lacey picks through the linens she says to Clover, "You know, time is of the essence. Princy Prince won't wait for the serums for long and Koln seems to have his mind on the horizon, at least part of it. Our minds go many places, sometimes together. Maybe Lacey's clothes should get cleaned while the Lacey gets cleaned?" Lacey picks up a bathrobe and places it on Clover's bed before starting to undress.


----------



## izillama

Clover turned away as Lacey began to undress, hotly embarrassed. She grumbled in response, "Well, the 'Princy Prince' is now dealing with a war zone outside of his club. Do you really think the serums are of the utmost importance to him right now? Anyway, I suppose I could pop your... clothing in the laundry while you shower..."

Wrinkling her nose, she delicately lifted Lacey's discarded shirt from the floor with thumb and forefinger, "Have you ever considered wearing something a little more... _more_? This is rather short, wouldn't you say?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover turned away as Lacey began to undress, hotly embarrassed. She grumbled in response, "Well, the 'Princy Prince' is now dealing with a war zone outside of his club. Do you really think the serums are of the utmost importance to him right now? Anyway, I suppose I could pop your... clothing in the laundry while you shower..."
> 
> Wrinkling her nose, she delicately lifted Lacey's discarded shirt from the floor with thumb and forefinger, "Have you ever considered wearing something a little more... _more_? This is rather short, wouldn't you say?"




Lacey laughs at Clover as she kicks off her underwear, the last of her clothes. "Clothes just get in the way, they restrict movement and I think the humans like me better this way. I certainly get their blood easily enough!" She throws the bathrobe over her bare body and ties it closed. "Speaking of small though, I don't think this bathrobe can fit all of Lacey..." she says as she looks down at her chest.


----------



## izillama

"Get out." Clover pointed at the door, her gaze deadly serious.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy looks at Koln disdainfully "I suppose I do need to make a  confession to you father. I know I've been a bad girl, I tend to eat my  supper before sayin' grace. But there's somthin' I just can't put my  finger on, I don't understand it, but I feel like I'm in love with  Angie. Like I'd do anythang for her. I mean not quite in a romantic way,  but definitely more than a best friend way. Does that make any sense?"
> .




Koln sighs at her words, taking off his hat for a moment, revealing the white rat known as Socrates on his head. "Mindy, I need you to listen with your ears, all of them, comprenez-vous? For you see, in the beginning, God made Adam and Eve... well really Adam and Lilith, then Adam and another one, but the third one, Eve, that's the one. Anyway, He made Adam and Eve, not Adam and ghoul."

He places his hat back on his head, covering Socrates again before continuing. "Well consider this. You may have faltered in your Service to the Lord, but so too have you faltered in your service to Clover. You decided to get her a bite to drink, and that was nice, but took it too far. You fornicated with her nourishment. Now Mindy, picture moi, pants around my ankles, fornicating with your milkshake. Would you want to drink that milkshake? Exactly, you owe Clover and the Lord and apology."

He stands but stops in front of the door, addressing Mindy again without looking at her "Never confuse the Lord's will for anyone else's. That is the worst, losing yourself to a false god... allons-y!!" Koln shouts, kicking the unlocked door back open.

"AND YOU!" Pointing at Lacey. "I DID NOT HEAR YOU SAY GRACE!"


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> He stands but stops in front of the door, addressing Mindy again without looking at her "Never confuse the Lord's will for anyone else's. That is the worst, losing yourself to a false god... allons-y!!" Koln shouts, kicking the unlocked door back open.
> 
> "AND YOU!" Pointing at Lacey. "I DID NOT HEAR YOU SAY GRACE!"




Clover stood up rapidly from her bed as Koln burst into her room. Before Lacey could even say anything, she found herself shouting, "AND YOU! IF YOU KNOCK DOWN MY DOOR ONE MORE TIME TONIGHT I'M GOING TO COMMAND YOU INTO A DOWNWARD DOG!" She placed her hands on her hips, outraged.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover stood up rapidly from her bed as Koln burst into her room. Before Lacey could even say anything, she found herself shouting, "AND YOU! IF YOU KNOCK DOWN MY DOOR ONE MORE TIME TONIGHT I'M GOING TO COMMAND YOU INTO A DOWNWARD DOG!" She placed her hands on her hips, outraged.




Koln blinks confusedly, then walks up to Lacey, asking her "Uhm... did the four-leafed one just threaten me by turning me into a doggy... can Ventrue vampires do that? If so,where do I sign up?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln sighs at her words, taking off his hat for a moment, revealing the white rat known as Socrates on his head. "Mindy, I need you to listen with your ears, all of them, comprenez-vous? For you see, in the beginning, God made Adam and Eve... well really Adam and Lilith, then Adam and another one, but the third one, Eve, that's the one. Anyway, He made Adam and Eve, not Adam and ghoul."
> 
> He places his hat back on his head, covering Socrates again before continuing. "Well consider this. You may have faltered in your Service to the Lord, but so too have you faltered in your service to Clover. You decided to get her a bite to drink, and that was nice, but took it too far. You fornicated with her nourishment. Now Mindy, picture moi, pants around my ankles, fornicating with your milkshake. Would you want to drink that milkshake? Exactly, you owe Clover and the Lord and apology."
> 
> He stands but stops in front of the door, addressing Mindy again without looking at her "Never confuse the Lord's will for anyone else's. That is the worst, losing yourself to a false god... allons-y!!" Koln shouts, kicking the unlocked door back open.
> 
> "AND YOU!" Pointing at Lacey. "I DID NOT HEAR YOU SAY GRACE!"




Mindy stand there speechless as Koln kicks down the door after his speech. She then says to no one in particular "Ok I got it! I'll only kiss him next time!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln blinks confusedly, then walks up to Lacey, asking her "Uhm... did the four-leafed one just threaten me by turning me into a doggy... can Ventrue vampires do that? If so,where do I sign up?"




Lacey puts a finger to her lip as she thinks on Koln's question. "You know, I did hear about a Ventrue turning into a bitch once..."

Ruby looks nervously at Clover as her expression turns even more violent. She lets out a weak laugh "C'mon Lacey, take my hand. We're going to go shower. I even have soap and this stuff called shampoo....and...con-di-tion-er? Oh heck, let's go!"

Ruby takes Lacey's hand and leads her out of the room passing Mindy who eyes Lacey suspiciously. Mindy goes back into the room and says "I guess I should take ol' Rob here back to his room. I'll umm...dress more appropriately an' come back in a jiffy." Mindy picks a half conscious Rob up from the chair and supports him as he stumbles alongside her. They exit leaving Clover and Koln alone in the room together.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey puts a finger to her lip as she thinks on Koln's question. "You know, I did hear about a Ventrue turning into a bitch once..."
> 
> Ruby looks nervously at Clover as her expression turns even more violent. She lets out a weak laugh "C'mon Lacey, take my hand. We're going to go shower. I even have soap and this stuff called shampoo....and...con-di-tion-er? Oh heck, let's go!"
> 
> Ruby takes Lacey's hand and leads her out of the room passing Mindy who eyes Lacey suspiciously. Mindy goes back into the room and says "I guess I should take ol' Rob here back to his room. I'll umm...dress more appropriately an' come back in a jiffy."




Koln nods, sitting back down on the bed. Again his eyes flash and he makes a gagging noise, standing straight back up as if a bolt of lightning hit him in a butt.

"Ah so.. four leafed one. We get syrups, meet mr wizard, make low-fat syrup for the Prince and his pancakes as we head west I think, no?"


----------



## izillama

Clover tilted her head slowly, as though gauging Koln's thought process. Syrup? No. Wizard? No. Damn it, what was he even taking about!? But west?

"What's west, Koln?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover tilted her head slowly, as though gauging Koln's thought process. Syrup? No. Wizard? No. Damn it, what was he even taking about!? But west?
> 
> "What's west, Koln?"




Koln lets out an exasperated sigh. "I apologize, I am very weary... allow someone else to, how you say, 'break it down' to you." He takes off his hat, removing the white rat from his head and holds it in front of Clover. Koln then says a higher pitched voice:

"Hallo! Ze unpurple Princey wanted syrups, which we have. But I am, how you say, worried about his diet, so we want to give him a low-calorie verzione! He will say 'I can't believe it's not butter!' as he won't be the wiser. We need help, so we nicely ask Mr. Wizard to manufacture the syrups' twins!"

"We then make off with the real syrups for our toast as Lacey becomes ze new pigeon in the city of many angels! Comprenez vous?"

Koln tilts Socrates some in front of her, as he asks, waiting for her response.


----------



## izillama

OOC: ROFL!!!


in game:

Clover smiled and reached out to pet Socrates' head with a finger. Then she looked up at Koln with a tilt of her head and a mischievous smile, "So, you want to dupe the Prince? I'm not sure how smart that would be. Koln, we still know so little about vampire politics. How far does his reach extend? Do you think we'd easily be forgiven for trying to trick him? For _succeeding_?" Her smile dropped a margin, along with her voice, "I feel no loyalty towards him, but he's generously granted up help and sanctuary thus far. I'm surprised he allowed us to exist in Denver for as long as he did. I'm sure other young vampires haven't been as lucky." 

Clover laughed darkly and reached out to take Socrates from Koln's grip, holding the diminutive mammal in her two hands. She suddenly became sad. Her words were edged with melancholy, and a bit of fear, "I know I can't stay here, Koln. If there's one last service I can do to my parents, it's to make sure they never have to know what I became. To make sure that they know I can't be retrieved. But also to give them closure. I know I need to leave this place. For them..." She handed Socrates back to Koln, avoiding the man's gaze, "But even knowing that, even hearing myself say it... I'm scared. It frightens me how fragile I still am. How easily I was hurt tonight. I'm too much of a liability to you and to Ruby. How can I do that to you? In good conscious, how can I continue to hinder you both? And Denver is all I've known since this change. I think I'm scared to venture further than it. At least we know what we're up against here. At least we're beginning to understand this city."

Backing up from him, she sat down on the edge of her bed and stared him straight in the eye, determination growing on her face, "If you want to leave, I can't stop either of you. Hey, I'll even help you. I'm not _dead_ yet. I still have influence. Money. Contacts. Whatever you need. But just you, Koln. I don't want to go with you and Ruby. I _can't_."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

Koln
[sblock]You get a sudden vision in your head of a city on fire. Men with torches lighting buildings, lighting people. A big town square with people tied to stakes and a crowd standing around them shouting for blood. A woman with black hair licks the blood off of a knife and then the image washes away as if it was an oil painting that just got hit with a shower of water, first distorting the image the face before washing it away completely to a blank canvas.[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> OOC: ROFL!!!
> 
> 
> in game:
> 
> Clover smiled and reached out to pet Socrates' head with a finger. Then she looked up at Koln with a tilt of her head and a mischievous smile, "So, you want to dupe the Prince? I'm not sure how smart that would be. Koln, we still know so little about vampire politics. How far does his reach extend? Do you think we'd easily be forgiven for trying to trick him? For _succeeding_?" Her smile dropped a margin, along with her voice, "I feel no loyalty towards him, but he's generously granted up help and sanctuary thus far. I'm surprised he allowed us to exist in Denver for as long as he did. I'm sure other young vampires haven't been as lucky."
> 
> Clover laughed darkly and reached out to take Socrates from Koln's grip, holding the diminutive mammal in her two hands. She suddenly became sad. Her words were edged with melancholy, and a bit of fear, "I know I can't stay here, Koln. If there's one last service I can do to my parents, it's to make sure they never have to know what I became. To make sure that they know I can't be retrieved. But also to give them closure. I know I need to leave this place. For them..." She handed Socrates back to Koln, avoiding the man's gaze, "But even knowing that, even hearing myself say it... I'm scared. It frightens me how fragile I still am. How easily I was hurt tonight. I'm too much of a liability to you and to Ruby. How can I do that to you? In good conscious, how can I continue to hinder you both? And Denver is all I've known since this change. I think I'm scared to venture further than it. At least we know what we're up against here. At least we're beginning to understand this city."
> 
> Backing up from him, she sat down on the edge of her bed and stared him straight in the eye, determination growing on her face, "If you want to leave, I can't stop either of you. Hey, I'll even help you. I'm not _dead_ yet. I still have influence. Money. Contacts. Whatever you need. But just you, Koln. I don't want to go with you and Ruby. I _can't_."




"What I need Clover... what I truly and deeply need..." he says, and stops, as if forgetting, then remembering, and forgetting again, before finishing "I need someone to change the channel!" He shouts angrily, banging his palm against the side of his head until the images clear.

He sits down next to her and thinks for a moment, gnawing on the sleeve of his coat, then responds, "Well four leafy one, if that is how you feel, then I will happily stay with you as your moral compass and Catholic shield. At least I would, but our future selves have been created again and again, and we cannot see any of them. I do not want to give Princey ze syrups. He will make more us, I am afraid, and five of me is already more than enough, you see. Our only hope is to give him ze store band and make like a tree and split, no?"

"Besides, Clover, you have not hindered myself at all. Actually, I may not remember much, I probably remember more of what hasn't happened, than what has, but I do remember it being my fault you are in this situazione. I have made a deal with the Lord from that point forward though. If I could no longer lead my sheep to salvation, for I lost my flock, I can at least save your soul."


----------



## izillama

Clover smiled up at Koln, giving him a brief glimpse of the happy, confident young woman she once had been. The moment passing, she playfully nudged him with her shoulder, then shrugged, "No, I'm pretty sure my soul is beyond saving. But I'd like to at least make the most of what time I have left in this world. I think that would be enough for me."

Tossing her hair carelessly, she avoided his gaze, fidgeting with the hem of her skirt, "And I've never blamed you for what happened. I never want you to think that you need to shoulder that. We've both just been in the worst place at the worst time since this all began. So... we'll deal with it _together_. You, Ruby, and I. All right?"

And this time, her smile for him was more the look of the young girl she had once been, before the world lost all its charm and the dead had begun to walk. 

"And Koln? Thank you."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover smiled up at Koln, giving him a brief glimpse of the happy, confident young woman she once had been. The moment passing, she playfully nudged him with her shoulder, then shrugged, "No, I'm pretty sure my soul is beyond saving. But I'd like to at least make the most of what time I have left in this world. I think that would be enough for me."
> 
> Tossing her hair carelessly, she avoided his gaze, fidgeting with the hem of her skirt, "And I've never blamed you for what happened. I never want you to think that you need to shoulder that. We've both just been in the worst place at the worst time since this all began. So... we'll deal with it _together_. You, Ruby, and I. All right?"
> 
> And this time, her smile for him was more the look of the young girl she had once been, before the world lost all its charm and the dead had begun to walk.
> 
> "And Koln? Thank you."




Shortly afterward there is a knock on the door. It's Mindy. She's now dressed much more conservatively in a tshirt and pajama pants. The pajama pants with little penguins on them clash horribly with the solemn look on Mindy's face. She walks into the room fairly quietly and closes the door behind her. Sitting on the extra bed she says "Um, Angie can I ask you somethin'? Are you in some sort of trouble? What's goin' on?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Shortly afterward there is a knock on the door. It's Mindy. She's now dressed much more conservatively in a tshirt and pajama pants. The pajama pants with little penguins on them clash horribly with the solemn look on Mindy's face. She walks into the room fairly quietly and closes the door behind her. Sitting on the extra bed she says "Um, Angie can I ask you somethin'? Are you in some sort of trouble? What's goin' on?"




Koln nods and smiles, "Anytime Clover. I will leave you two alone for now..." He briskly turns, kicks her door back open and leaves the room. Since he has some time, he wonders what Clover's peers are up to. Hopefully not sinning, not if he and the Lord can help it!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln nods and smiles, "Anytime Clover. I will leave you two alone for now..." He briskly turns, kicks her door back open and leaves the room. Since he has some time, he wonders what Clover's peers are up to. Hopefully not sinning, not if he and the Lord can help it!












*OOC:*


Haha, door-to-door confessions in the dorm!







Mindy watches Koln leave shaking her head. "So...is that Lacey woman his girlfriend or somethin'? Because from the way she was rattlin' on, I'd say they was made for each other."


----------



## izillama

"No, they're not seeing each other. They're just two eggs from the same basket."

Clover leaned back on her bed, staring up at the ceiling. A crack ran through it, tracing from wall to wall in a jagged line. She wondered what had caused the crack, and why it couldn't just run straight? Why didn't chaos ever run in a straight line? Or life. Especially never life.

She looked back at Mindy and let her conscious "living" actions taper off to nothingness. Clover didn't bother to pretend to breath or blink. She didn't keep her emotions under control, and instead let her mind wander for a moment to her hunger. When was the last time she had fed? Who had it been on? Her lips parted marginally to allow room for her fangs, which slowly began to extend in anticipation of a feast. 

Clover allowed whichever thoughts surfaced first in her mind to take over. She sniffed the air, trying to smell fear. "How can you sit there? So calmly? So relaxed? Aren't you afraid of what you see? Of what I've become? How can you be so accepting? I know. It's because I _made_ you accept me. Made you want to serve me, against your will. You can't even feel the fear, can you? I could rip you to shreds right now. I could bleed you dry. You can see my teeth, my dead gaze. How can you not fear that?"

She found herself leaning forward with each question. Each accusation. "Because I made you, that's why. And where does that leave us? Either that makes you foolishly lacking a will of your own. Or me heartlessly controlling. And I know which of it it is. It's _this_."

Before Mindy could protest, Clover extended her own arm and scratched it with a hardened nail. Vampire blood beaded up on her pale skin, surfacing like lava at the edge of a volcano. Her own personal inferno. She watched Mindy's face for any recognition. For any emotion. She spoke quietly, calculatingly, "My blood, Mindy. This is what keeps you here. This is what keeps you coming back to me. It keeps you my slave. To vampire society, this makes me a genius. Get a day-dweller to do my bidding. No risk to me, right? Just feed you. Drug you. Keep you acting against all of your own instincts. Look at you! You can't even recoil from the sight of me? Of my blood? Of the monster in front of you!"

Standing suddenly, she began to pace angrily, her blood dripping haphazardly out onto the industrial tile floor, "You want to know the truth? Yes, we're in trouble. There are bad, bad vampires out there that tried to kill us tonight. There's a bad, bad vampire prince out there that holds our leashes. And you know what? Because I'm also another one of those bad vampires, now you're in trouble too! Because I was... selfish. Prideful. Because I took you and made you fall. Because I didn't give a damn about you!"

Abruptly, she stopped and faced Mindy. Slowly, she closed in on her former roommate, holding her gaze. She should cry right now. But she couldn't. She settled for a sad, sad look on her face, "And the awful thing is that... I _do_ now give a damn. I didn't care at all when I did this to you. When I gave you my blood and forced you to follow me. I _didn't_. And now that I do... I'm so afraid to let you go because I don't want you to face me. Because if you stopped drinking my blood, you'd see the real me. You'd become the mirror I didn't want to face. You'd tell me the truth. And I'm terrified of that. And I'm terrified of the nightmares you would have to face. Of all the things you know we've done. Of all the things _you've_ done while you've belonged to me. It's the worst... worst irony. I feel bad about keeping you. I feel worse about letting you go. And none of this is fair to you, Mindy."

She still didn't breath or blink. Instead, she sank down in front of her former roommate, level with her eyes, "So you decide what you want. I don't think you've had anything from me lately to keep you in this state. Tell me what _you_ want. Do you want to keep this up? Do you want to keep drinking the drought of illusion? Or do you want to sober up... and face reality? Because I don't think Koln and Ruby and myself are going to be around much longer. Do you stay here and go cold turkey? Do you give it up now and see me for what I've become? Or do you decide, even after everything I've done to you, forced you to do, that you want to stay with me? Mindy, you're one of my only friends. But I won't force you to be. What do _you_ want?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> She still didn't breath or blink. Instead, she sank down in front of her former roommate, level with her eyes, "So you decide what you want. I don't think you've had anything from me lately to keep you in this state. Tell me what _you_ want. Do you want to keep this up? Do you want to keep drinking the drought of illusion? Or do you want to sober up... and face reality? Because I don't think Koln and Ruby and myself are going to be around much longer. Do you stay here and go cold turkey? Do you give it up now and see me for what I've become? Or do you decide, even after everything I've done to you, forced you to do, that you want to stay with me? Mindy, you're one of my only friends. But I won't force you to be. What do _you_ want?"




Mindy stares at Clover shocked, tears start to well up in her eyes. "Angie look, I-I haven't fed from you or anythin' since before the winter break. I'm here 'cause I want to be. You showed me that I can be more than what I was. I was a party gal, I didn't take life seriously and even my grades were sufferin'. After you...changed me...things were different. I felt better at everythin', I started doin' better in my classes too! I'm not angry at what you did to me Angie, I'm grateful! I want to stay with you. But, where are ya goin'?" Mindy's eyes trail down to Clover's bleeding arm. The wound is starting to close but there is still a collection of blood there.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy stares at Clover shocked, tears start to well up in her eyes. "Angie look, I-I haven't fed from you or anythin' since before the winter break. I'm here 'cause I want to be. You showed me that I can be more than what I was. I was a party gal, I didn't take life seriously and even my grades were sufferin'. After you...changed me...things were different. I felt better at everythin', I started doin' better in my classes too! I'm not angry at what you did to me Angie, I'm grateful! I want to stay with you. But, where are ya goin'?" Mindy's eyes trail down to Clover's bleeding arm. The wound is starting to close but there is still a collection of blood there.




Clover followed Mindy's gaze down to her own arm, and she watched the dark liquid continue to drip. Slowly, she raised her arms to place her hands on Mindy's shoulders. She shook her gently, as though trying to placate a child. She met her eyes, "So this is what you want? Even after everything you know, you're not scared?" Clover smiled grimly, "And I believe you, too. Everything you just said came from _you_."

Seeing that Mindy was still glancing at her arm, she shrugged, "Take it if you want. If you need your drug, you can have it. But I won't force you anymore. If you want it, you ask for it. That's the new condition. As for where we're going?" She shuddered dramatically, the perfect theater actress professing the greatest of horrors, "The most vile of destinations, my dear Mindy. The land of valley girls, ruthless paparazzi, and..." another shudder, "sunshine. _California_." If Texas was anything like New York, Clover expected a similar reaction to what she felt.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover followed Mindy's gaze down to her own arm, and she watched the dark liquid continue to drip. Slowly, she raised her arms to place her hands on Mindy's shoulders. She shook her gently, as though trying to placate a child. She met her eyes, "So this is what you want? Even after everything you know, you're not scared?" Clover smiled grimly, "And I believe you, too. Everything you just said came from _you_."
> 
> Seeing that Mindy was still glancing at her arm, she shrugged, "Take it if you want. If you need your drug, you can have it. But I won't force you anymore. If you want it, you ask for it. That's the new condition. As for where we're going?" She shuddered dramatically, the perfect theater actress professing the greatest of horrors, "The most vile of destinations, my dear Mindy. The land of valley girls, ruthless paparazzi, and..." another shudder, "sunshine. _California_." If Texas was anything like New York, Clover expected a similar reaction to what she felt.




Mindy stifles a laugh *snort* "You're gonna be a California girl? Like, in that song?"

Mindy's eyes trail back to Clover's arm "I hope I don't live to regret this. I love the bond we have Angie, it's strange an' part of me is repulsed at how easily I give myself up to you, but I really think you've changed me for the better." Mindy takes Clover's arm and presses her lips to the wound almost kissing and drinking at the same time. Clover can't help but feel a slight tinge of pleasure from the touch of Mindy's lips.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy stifles a laugh *snort* "You're gonna be a California girl? Like, in that song?"
> 
> Mindy's eyes trail back to Clover's arm "I hope I don't live to regret this. I love the bond we have Angie, it's strange an' part of me is repulsed at how easily I give myself up to you, but I really think you've changed me for the better." Mindy takes Clover's arm and presses her lips to the wound almost kissing and drinking at the same time. Clover can't help but feel a slight tinge of pleasure from the touch of Mindy's lips.




Clover's eyes dilated as she watched Mindy at her arm. She found herself speaking softly, whispering with all the hushed tones of Armageddon, "And the Lord said, Simon, Simon, behold, Satan hath desired to have you, that he may sift you as wheat..."

She shut her eyes, sitting quietly with Mindy. She willed the door to slam open again, Koln bursting forth with a fiery diatribe on grace. But there was nothing; no sound or salvation. 

_What have I done to this girl?_


----------



## Strider_Koln

Meanwhile, Father Koln is keeping his ears open as he babbles to himself and meanders along the dorm hall. He then comes to an abrupt stop, taking Socrates out of his pocket for a moment "Ah, what do you think is behind door number one? Oh oui, you say 'but I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren'?" Well let us strengthen some brethren, no?

Koln delivers a powerful side-kick, forcing the door open and causing the door to loudly SLAM against the adjacent wall.

"Hallo! Your prayers have been answered, for I Father Koln, and here so that you may confess your sins and walk again in glory with the Lord. Doesn't that sound nice?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Meanwhile, Father Koln is keeping his ears open as he babbles to himself and meanders along the dorm hall. He then comes to an abrupt stop, taking Socrates out of his pocket for a moment "Ah, what do you think is behind door number one? Oh oui, you say 'but I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren'?" Well let us strengthen some brethren, no?
> 
> Koln delivers a powerful side-kick, forcing the door open and causing the door to loudly SLAM against the adjacent wall.
> 
> "Hallo! Your prayers have been answered, for I Father Koln, and here so that you may confess your sins and walk again in glory with the Lord. Doesn't that sound nice?"




A thick haze covers the room that Koln bursts in on. The room reeks of marijuana. A group of three boys sit cross legged around an ash tray with about half a dozen joints in it. Most of them are burned down to practically nothing, but some are still lit and smoke is rising up from them. Empty beer bottles and trash of all kinds litter the room, most of the trash is made up of food wrappers. Techno music is coming from a CD player sitting on a dresser across the room.

One of the boys is slumped over completely out but two of them are completely stoned but still awake. They look up at Koln through lazy bloodshot eyes. One of them says "Duuude, are you Jesus? Has Jesus come to save our souls?" The other one says "Awesome hat man!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> A thick haze covers the room that Koln bursts in on. The room reeks of marijuana. A group of three boys sit cross legged around an ash tray with about half a dozen joints in it. Most of them are burned down to practically nothing, but some are still lit and smoke is rising up from them. Empty beer bottles and trash of all kinds litter the room, most of the trash is made up of food wrappers. Techno music is coming from a CD player sitting on a dresser across the room.
> 
> One of the boys is slumped over completely out but two of them are completely stoned but still awake. They look up at Koln through lazy bloodshot eyes. One of them says "Duuude, are you Jesus? Has Jesus come to save our souls?" The other one says "Awesome hat man!"




"Oh no no no, I am not ze Lord, but I come in His name to hear your confessions today." 

Koln casually enters the room, waving the smoke away from his face, taking a drag out of the tray and having a puff. "Ah, I have not had a smoke in a long long time, it makes me almost feel human again, you see... " Koln puts the half lit smoke back down, and takes notice of the numbers. "Oh, I see... six cigarettes, and trois of you. I am wary, for three and six... the antichrist is here, but I will cast him out!"

Koln looks the two awake boys squarely in the eye and, in a deep droning commanding tone "Go now, to Love and Serve the Lord, so that your third may confess his sins to me and the Lord in private" as he points to the door.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Oh no no no, I am not ze Lord, but I come in His name to hear your confessions today."
> 
> Koln casually enters the room, waving the smoke away from his face, taking a drag out of the tray and having a puff. "Ah, I have not had a smoke in a long long time, it makes me almost feel human again, you see... " Koln puts the half lit smoke back down, and takes notice of the numbers. "Oh, I see... six cigarettes, and trois of you. I am wary, for three and six... the antichrist is here, but I will cast him out!"
> 
> Koln looks the two awake boys squarely in the eye and, in a deep droning commanding tone "Go now, to Love and Serve the Lord, so that your third may confess his sins to me and the Lord in private" as he points to the door.




The two boys stare at Koln in a trance. They look at each other and one says "Should we leave him here with Bill dude?" The other boy nods "Yeah man, this guy must be an angel or something. He's toootally gonna rid your room of evil! I've seen this happen before, like on TV once!" The first boy lets out a goofy laugh and they both get up and walk to the door. "Hey angel man, please rid my room of evil and stuff." They walk out leaving the door open behind them.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The two boys stare at Koln in a trance. They look at each other and one says "Should we leave him here with Bill dude?" The other boy nods "Yeah man, this guy must be an angel or something. He's toootally gonna rid your room of evil! I've seen this happen before, like on TV once!" The first boy lets out a goofy laugh and they both get up and walk to the door. "Hey angel man, please rid my room of evil and stuff." They walk out leaving the door open behind them.




"Au reviour!" Koln calls out to them, waving his hat goodbye in his hand as the white rat known as Socrates sits on the crazed vampire's nogging and watches, before being covered again by the hat.

"Tonight will be a good night I think. For like Christ, banishing Legion from the boy who beat himself with stones, I shall cleanse this stoned boy's spirit of all evil!"

Koln sits down next to the unconscious young man and begins the rite of Confession. "Now let us begin. In the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit... uhm... mon ami.. here let me help you."

Koln takes the unconscious boy's hand and does the sign of the cross over him, helping him bless himself.

"There, now repeat after me.. no no no, dont say 'repeat after me' just start here. 'Forgive me Father for I have sinned.' and now say your sins..."

Koln sits in the room and waits, and waits, and waits, but the boy's tongue remains held still by Satan. "Oh well, shy? Do not be afraid, I will let you in on one of my sins, perhaps that will loosen your tongue so we can both lick Satan once and for all."

With that, the demented priest straddles his latest meal's lap, with a leg on either side of the boy's waist. Koln's arm moves up into the college kid's shirt, before roughly tugging him up by his own collar. With little hesitation, he pulls the boy's neck to his fangs, quickly piercing them and doing his damndest to drain the young man of all his sins. 









*OOC:*


I probably have to roll for this, don't I? Well, I'm stuck at work... I'll roll when I have a chance... which will probably be late Thursday night


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


Wow, is Koln seriously trying to get high off of some poor stoned out kid? Some priest! (Though I will laugh if this DOES make him fall further off his rocker than he already is)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> With that, the demented priest straddles his latest meal's lap, with a leg on either side of the boy's waist. Koln's arm moves up into the college kid's shirt, before roughly tugging him up by his own collar. With little hesitation, he pulls the boy's neck to his fangs, quickly piercing them and doing his damndest to drain the young man of all his sins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I probably have to roll for this, don't I? Well, I'm stuck at work... I'll roll when I have a chance... which will probably be late Thursday night












*OOC:*



Mike: Make me a Will Save with a DC 17. For the sake of argument we'll say that a week has passed since you guys last fed. You fed sometime during the winter break.







Mindy looks up at Clover licking the last bits of blood before the wound completely heals. Clover can't help but think of a sheep following the shepard. "Angie, what in blazes are ya going to California for? Also, if yer leaving tonight shouldn't ya start packing? I can help."

Koln
[sblock]
The effects of marijuana are the following: The vampire experiences an altered perception of time as well as -5 on all perception checks (spot, search, listen). DC vs frenzy is reduced by 5. The effects last for about 1 hour. So Koln is high as a kite right now. Also, there is an achievement in the next story for feeding on someone under the effects of drugs. I'll have to give Koln that one when we get there.
[/sblock]


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Mindy looks up at Clover licking the last bits of blood before the wound completely heals. Clover can't help but think of a sheep following the shepard. "Angie, what in blazes are ya going to California for? Also, if yer leaving tonight shouldn't ya start packing? I can help."




At Mindy's question about California, Clover burst out laughing: An unsettling, almost hysterical laugh which nearly cut off the rest of Mindy's sentence. "Yes, why the blazes in indeed?"

She rescued her arm, gingerly wiping Mindy's spit from it on her own skirt. Then, she stood and crossed to her wardrobe, opening it to inspect the contents. 

"_Trust_ me, Mindy. California is the last place I'd like to go. Those people are crazy! And I already hang out with enough nuts to last me a lifetime. Or an afterlife?" She shrugged at her own question, then began pulling out clothes and tossing them to Mindy, "Here, fold these. But California! Why? Because we've managed to get ourselves into a bit of trouble with the vampires around these parts. We still don't know where that bad vampire we fought a few months ago is. Remember Thaddeus? And now, we've got a new wave of vampires, the Sabbat, who seem to want us in our graves. The Camarilla--I guess what you would call our political group of vampires--is being no help. Actually, I don't think we ever declared to follow them. Here, fold these too. *toss* Anyway, so I guess that makes us a bit rogue. There's the Prince of the city, the one who runs the Camarilla. He's taken care of us so far, but I think we can only trust him to a point. He has his own agenda after all. Damnit!" She yelled, spinning around to face Mindy with an exasperated look on her face, "This country is in enough deep political . Do we need to have to deal with vampire politics, too?" She tilted her head towards Mindy, then laughed briefly, "Never mind, I forgot I'm probably speaking to a Republican. Did you finish folding those clothes? Good. I should have my duffel bag around here somewhere..."

Clover began to look through her wardrobe again. It was amazing how far these things could get after just having unpacked from winter break not too long ago! She called over her shoulder, almost as an afterthought, "Can you drag out Icarus' cage so we don't forget him? Oh, and if you plan on coming with us, you should probably get your own stuff together, too. And leave that huge hair dryer of yours behind! You won't need it, and your hair is nice enough without it."


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Ah, and there! That should do it!" Koln remarks, finishing the smiley face. He takes a moment to look at his handy-work on the passed-out kid's chest. "Vamps don't exist. But God does " He places the sharpie back in its new home, the young man's right hand before stumbling some, holding his own head in his hands.

"Oh mon Dieu.. my head, it feels as if there's oh, how you say.. music in it...No! No No no! Not IN my head, it is ON my head!" Koln quickly removes his hat and snatches up Socrates. Koln blinks, not believing his ears, as Socrates sings out the opening chords to "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida"  in a deep deep bassy tone. From there, a thick thick haze surrounds the priest...
[Sblock] the tendrils hissing loudly as they tightly coil around his limbs. Koln does his best to outmanuver the mist, but in vain, as it appears his entire body is being slowed down. He stops and goes with it, thinking it isn't like he's going to die... right?

Blackness completely overtakes him, not the kind that you see in your room at night, that kind of "empty" blackness. Oh no siree, this blackness has form, substance, weight, and plenty of anger for our hero. Father Koln stares into the abyss, and the Abyss looks right back at him, each trying to understand the other, but to no avail, before a voice, not from the Abyss calls to Koln. 

"Who are you?"

Koln immediately responds, as he was trained through life and experience, "I am a humble prie-"

"I did not ask what you were. Who are you?"

The voice's use of 'were' gave Koln a moment of pause, before shrugging it off an replying "The name on my shorts is Father Koln."

"I did not ask what your name was. Who are you?"

Again, Koln is confused by the past-tense, before replying a third time, "I am a proud servant of our Lord Jes-

"I did not ask whom you served. Those who cannot justify their own existence, yet continue existing are truly mad. I will show you truth so you may know it."

Before Koln could respond, the blackness withers and dies with a shrieking pained gasp. Koln stands again in the boys room. All is as it should be, oh no, do not take that to mean things looked like they did before, for they don't. For his surroundings now lack porpotion, size, smell, weight, and all the other attributes one's flawed senses "give" to one's surroundings. Everything looks as it IS, and Koln could not be more frightened... [/sblock]

Koln moves to the right corner of the room, curling into a ball and sitting on the floor. Muttering in a tone not of his own as he holds his knees to his chest and rocks back and forth:

"I looked, and there before me was a white cloud, and seated on the cloud was one "like a son of man" with a crown of gold on his head and a sharp sickle in his hand.Then another angel came out of the temple and called in a loud voice to him who was sitting on the cloud, Take your sickle and reap, because the time to reap has come, for the harvest of the earth is ripe. So he who was seated on the cloud swung his sickle over the earth, and the earth was harvested. After that, another angel came from the Temple in heaven, and he also had a sharp sickle. Still another angel, who had charge of the fire, came from the altar and called in a loud voice to him who had the sharp sickle, "Take your sharp sickle and gather the clusters of grapes from the earth's vine, because its grapes are ripe."So the angel swung his sickle to the earth and gathered the clusters from the vine of the earth, and threw them into the great wine press of the wrath of God. And the winepress was trodden without the city, and blood came out of the winepress, even unto the horse bridles, by the space of a thousand _and_ six hundred furlongs. I saw in heaven another great and marvelous sign: seven angels with the seven last plagues--last, because with them Gehenna is completed. And I saw what looked like a sea of glass mixed with fire and, standing beside the sea, those who had been victorious over the beast and his image and over the number of his name. They held harps given them by God and sang the song of Moses the servant of God and the song of the Lamb: "Great and marvelous are your deeds, Lord God Almighty. Just and true are your ways, King of the ages..."

Koln continues muttering to himself as he stops rocking back and forth, getting up and leaving the room, closing the door behind him.

[SBLOCK] Moving through the forest, Koln could not help but wonder why all of the trees were planted upside down. He does his best to watch out for birds' nests as he walks through the branches, taking a moment every now and then to admire how far each tree's roots rises up, seemingly to the moon itself, tethering it in what those who cannot see call "gravity."

Father Koln feels a hand on his right shoulder, and for it is his right, he looks over his shoulder with a smile, seeing a familiar face... or lack thereof. For standing beside him was his fatherly companion, the shodden and old fisherman who can only communicate in incomprehensible static. Much like how Koln sounds to "normal" people, so does this man sound to Koln, but they embrace never the less before setting sail back to Montaillou in Southern France [/SBLOCK]

After finishing his little tirade, Koln's face lights up, as he begins to sing to himself "GLORY GLORY HALLELUJIA, GLORY GLORY HALLELUJIA, I'M WALKIN ON SUNSHINE WHOOAA, I'M WALKING ON SUNSHINE WHOOAHH AND DOESN'T IT FEEL GOOD?!"

It should be noted here that Clover could definitely hear this from her room.

[SBLOCK] Koln continues rowing, doing his best to ignore how the ocean around him seems to bleed with each push of his oar, making his sleeves very crimson and dirty. The skeleton-like Fisherman holds his hand up and points in the distance. There they can see fire. A fire that makes the seas boil and the sky turn red. A fire of God's Divine wrath that Koln now finds himself at the mercy of [/SBLOCK]

Koln continues his little song, stumbling into the girls' showers. 

[SBLOCK] "And this is where you go back to sleep" [/SBLOCK]

"AH! Lacey! Ruby! Oh!... Ruby... er, I NOW HAVE X-RAY VISION it seems!"


----------



## izillama

Rifling through her wardrobe, Clover finally came across her lovely Coach duffel bag. Well, if she was going to be a vampire in exile, it certainly would _not_ do to be without a modicum of class! She nodded, as though that settled it and moved over to her bed, cooing at Icarus in his cage at her feet. He was holding up quite well, considering his owner was a vampire. 

She began to pack her carefully folded clothing into the bag. There were still dozens of designer outfits hanging neatly in her wardrobe, but for some reason, she had grabbed only her preppy school clothes: More skirts and shirts--much like what she usually wore--her old Catholic school blazer and a few sweaters which had been part of the fall and winter attire, more Mary Janes. She shook her head, and even she found it strange that she couldn't seem to shake the garb of her living days. She was a vampire now! She would be forever young. And even though she knew she wasn't beautiful, she was well aware that she had striking, classic looks. She could completely indulge in all the latest fashions for the rest of her unlife. How popular she would be!

She raised an eyebrow as she realized just how many of her green and white tartan skirts she was trying to pack. Why couldn't she seem to move past these?

"GLORY GLORY HALLELUJIA, GLORY GLORY HALLELUJIA, I'M WALKIN ON SUNSHINE  WHOOAA, I'M WALKING ON SUNSHINE WHOOAHH AND DOESN'T IT FEEL GOOD?!"

Clover and Mindy's heads snapped up as they heard Koln yelling in the corridor, and Clover felt more blood drain from her already quite bloodless face. She set her jaw, a muscle working irritably at the corners as her eyes narrowed in fury, "That... _imbecile_!" 

And with that, she made a mad dash for the door to put an end to this nonsense before Public Safety showed up!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> After finishing his little tirade, Koln's face lights up, as he begins to sing to himself "GLORY GLORY HALLELUJIA, GLORY GLORY HALLELUJIA, I'M WALKIN ON SUNSHINE WHOOAA, I'M WALKING ON SUNSHINE WHOOAHH AND DOESN'T IT FEEL GOOD?!"
> 
> It should be noted here that Clover could definitely hear this from her room.
> 
> Koln continues his little song, stumbling into the girls' showers.
> 
> "AH! Lacey! Ruby! Oh!... Ruby... er, I NOW HAVE X-RAY VISION it seems!"






izillama said:


> Clover and Mindy's heads snapped up as they heard Koln yelling in the corridor, and Clover felt more blood drain from her already quite bloodless face. She set her jaw, a muscle working irritably at the corners as her eyes narrowed in fury, "That... _imbecile_!"
> 
> And with that, she made a mad dash for the door to put an end to this nonsense before Public Safety showed up!




Koln gains 3 blood points from feeding on the kid bringing him to full.

Koln walks into the girls bathroom and he hears two showers running. Koln can hear Ruby and Lacey, mostly Lacey. She is apparently having a moment and wailing "The end comes near! Fire, fire everywhere! Don't take me, don't take meeee!!" 

Koln rips at the curtain on the shower where Lacey's voice was coming from, ripping it right off the rod. Lacey is huddled in the back corner of the shower, her back facing Koln, Ruby is also in that shower trying to figure out what happened to Lacey and trying to get her to snap out of it. Both girls are very surprised when the curtain gets torn away and both are very naked.

Koln
[sblock]You see that Lacey actually has 2 tattoos, the "tramp stamp" of the bat that she typically displays and another of a celtic cross between her shoulder blades. The bat design is dripping blood and the cross appears to be on fire, burning into Lacey's back like a brand. 

Oh, and you find out that Ruby is indeed a natural redhead...[/sblock]

Ruby looks at Koln and a fire blazes in her catlike eyes. "KOLN!? HOW DARE YOU! HOW DARE YOU BUST IN HERE ON US WHEN WE ARE INDECENT!!!"

She walks up to Koln pulling her fist back and socks him right on the side of the head with a nasty right hook. Koln sees stars and falls into unconsciousness.

Clover and Mindy arrive on scene soon after Koln hits the floor. Ruby has already wrapped a towel around herself and is helping Lacey to get out of the shower and do the same.









*OOC:*


I posted up Lacey's tattoos just so you guys can see what they look like. They come from an image I was drawing awhile back which is why they look a little distorted. They are here on the OOC.


----------



## izillama

Clover skidded to halt right inside the bathroom, Mindy not far behind her. The scene in front of her made her blink for a moment, and for an uncomfortable span of time (much longer than she would have imagined herself capable of), she found her eyes glued to the two nearly naked women, spending much too much time perusing each of them from ankle to neck and back again. In her shock, of course. Yes, it was definitely the shock of finding Koln unconscious on the floor! She tried to stare at Koln to convince herself, but was immediately drawn back to Lacey's very ample...

Clover mentally slapped herself back to reality. The "what" question was just on the tip of her tongue and was about to pass her lips when she realized that, in this situation, it probably wouldn't even offer a fair assessment of what had just transpired. Nope. Definitely no point in wasting words on that stupid question. 

Aggravated, she crossed her arms and began doing what she did best: Giving orders. She looked rather pointedly at Ruby and Lacey in front of her, "Ruby, would you kindly escort Lacey back to my room?" Then, she glanced over her shoulder at Mindy (now recently strengthened with her own blood), "Mindy? Would you mind... eww...!" 

With great disgust, she found herself stepping closer to Koln. Gingerly, she plucked his hat from his head (Socrates tumbling out comically to the tiled floor) and sniffed it. She recoiled from the stench of unwashed vampire and... was that _weed_? She shuddered at the thought of Koln high. Could vampires even _get_ high!?

She amended herself and reached down to scoop up the white rat, plopping him inside Koln's hat and carrying both to the door, "On second thought, Mindy. I think this guy needs to cool down. Would you do the honors?" She nodded curtly in the direction of the shower, and stepped out of the room. She assumed that Ruby and Lacey wouldn't be too far behind.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover skidded to halt right inside the bathroom, Mindy not far behind her. The scene in front of her made her blink for a moment, and for an uncomfortable span of time (much longer than she would have imagined herself capable of), she found her eyes glued to the two nearly naked women, spending much too much time perusing each of them from ankle to neck and back again. In her shock, of course. Yes, it was definitely the shock of finding Koln unconscious on the floor! She tried to stare at Koln to convince herself, but was immediately drawn back to Lacey's very ample...
> 
> Clover mentally slapped herself back to reality. The "what" question was just on the tip of her tongue and was about to pass her lips when she realized that, in this situation, it probably wouldn't even offer a fair assessment of what had just transpired. Nope. Definitely no point in wasting words on that stupid question.
> 
> Aggravated, she crossed her arms and began doing what she did best: Giving orders. She looked rather pointedly at Ruby and Lacey in front of her, "Ruby, would you kindly escort Lacey back to my room?" Then, she glanced over her shoulder at Mindy (now recently strengthened with her own blood), "Mindy? Would you mind... eww...!"
> 
> With great disgust, she found herself stepping closer to Koln. Gingerly, she plucked his hat from his head (Socrates tumbling out comically to the tiled floor) and sniffed it. She recoiled from the stench of unwashed vampire and... was that _weed_? She shuddered at the thought of Koln high. Could vampires even _get_ high!?
> 
> She amended herself and reached down to scoop up the white rat, plopping him inside Koln's hat and carrying both to the door, "On second thought, Mindy. I think this guy needs to cool down. Would you do the honors?" She nodded curtly in the direction of the shower, and stepped out of the room. She assumed that Ruby and Lacey wouldn't be too far behind.




Soon after Clover reacts so does Mindy. "Wow, Lacey was it? Yours really ARE real, an' they're even bigger than mine!" Mindy exclaims as she points to Lacey's chest, cleavage spilling over the small bath towel. Lacey says looking at Mindy and her assets "Ah, finally a formidable foe!"

As Clover, Lacey, and Ruby are about to leave Mindy looks at Koln on the floor and then to Clover clearly confused. "Ya want me to clean up yer crazy friend?....in the girls bathroom?" Clover and the others leave Mindy terribly confused but she picks Koln up non-the-less with a strength she could not possibly have possessed normally and plops him in the shower. She turns on the water only a little and splashes it on Koln's head and face.

On the way back to the room Ruby says to Clover "I'm sorry, I don't know what got into Koln. Lacey had a bit of an episode in the shower. I ended up going in there to see what was wrong." She looks over at Lacey who  nods and says as if it was an acceptable term of agreement "Two melons and a pair of apples!" Ruby stares at the floor and sighs dejectedly. 

When they get back to the room the girls are still rather soaking wet. Clover notices that Lacey looks quite a bit older and more mature with her hair down and not in her typical pigtails. Ruby asks "Can we borrow that heater device thing you have for our hair?"
 
Meanwhile in the bathroom Koln starts to come to. Although confused he has a strange sense of relaxation with little care as to what is happening around him and almost no memory of what transpired. He finds himself sitting in the shower with Mindy splashing water on him and rubbing his face with a damp towel. Mindy sees him open his eyes and says "Rise and shine sleepy head. What in the blazes were you doin' in the girls bathroom anyway? An' why do you smell like happy grass?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Soon after Clover reacts so does Mindy. "Wow, Lacey was it? Yours really ARE real, an' they're even bigger than mine!" Mindy exclaims as she points to Lacey's chest, cleavage spilling over the small bath towel. Lacey says looking at Mindy and her assets "Ah, finally a formidable foe!"
> 
> As Clover, Lacey, and Ruby are about to leave Mindy looks at Koln on the floor and then to Clover clearly confused. "Ya want me to clean up yer crazy friend?....in the girls bathroom?" Clover and the others leave Mindy terribly confused but she picks Koln up non-the-less with a strength she could not possibly have possessed normally and plops him in the shower. She turns on the water only a little and splashes it on Koln's head and face.
> 
> On the way back to the room Ruby says to Clover "I'm sorry, I don't know what got into Koln. Lacey had a bit of an episode in the shower. I ended up going in there to see what was wrong." She looks over at Lacey who  nods and says as if it was an acceptable term of agreement "Two melons and a pair of apples!" Ruby stares at the floor and sighs dejectedly.
> 
> When they get back to the room the girls are still rather soaking wet. Clover notices that Lacey looks quite a bit older and more mature with her hair down and not in her typical pigtails. Ruby asks "Can we borrow that heater device thing you have for our hair?"
> 
> Meanwhile in the bathroom Koln starts to come to. Although confused he has a strange sense of relaxation with little care as to what is happening around him and almost no memory of what transpired. He finds himself sitting in the shower with Mindy splashing water on him and rubbing his face with a damp towel. Mindy sees him open his eyes and says "Rise and shine sleepy head. What in the blazes were you doin' in the girls bathroom anyway? An' why do you smell like happy grass?"




Koln lets out a long yawn, his arms stretched up over his head, "...mais je ne veux pas aller à l'école" (But I don't wanna go to school..)

His lowers his arms as he feels about on his head confusedly, he keeps patting around, putting his fingers in his hair before getting up and looking in the mirror.

Realizing what's missing, he turns to Mindy with an enraged twisted scrowl, "YOU WILL TELL ME WHERE HAT AND SOCRATES ARE RIGHT NOW, OR I WILL SMELL OF ANGRY GRASS!!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln lets out a long yawn, his arms stretched up over his head, "...mais je ne veux pas aller à l'école" (But I don't wanna go to school..)
> 
> His lowers his arms as he feels about on his head confusedly, he keeps patting around, putting his fingers in his hair before getting up and looking in the mirror.
> 
> Realizing what's missing, he turns to Mindy with an enraged twisted scrowl, "YOU WILL TELL ME WHERE HAT AND SOCRATES ARE RIGHT NOW, OR I WILL SMELL OF ANGRY GRASS!!"




Mindy pits her hands on Koln's shoulders. "Easy there tough guy. Socrates is that white rat you always have with ya right? Well no worries, Angie just brought him to her room in your hat so he wouldn't get wet in the shower. C'mon, let's get back to the room with everyone else." 

Mindy turns the shower off and opens the door to the girls bathroom leading him out into the hall.


----------



## izillama

Returning to her room, Clover sat down at her desk facing the room, sitting at ease with all the air of a queen overseeing her minions. She wasn't certain why, but with the way the night had been going, it was becoming a lot easier to take charge and issue orders!

She nudged her head towards the wardrobe in response to Ruby, "My hair dryer is in there. Please feel free."

Then, she looked back at Lacey with all the intense appraisal of a person deciding if someone should be found guilty, "Lacey. What happened back there? And before, in the alley? I know you're a Malkavian, but why do you keep... what did Ruby call it?... having _episodes_? Is there something wrong with you that we should be aware of?" She settled back for Lacey's response, not certain if she was hoping for a reason to keep the woman around, or tell her to leave their group alone and go on her merry--crazy--way.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Returning to her room, Clover sat down at her desk facing the room, sitting at ease with all the air of a queen overseeing her minions. She wasn't certain why, but with the way the night had been going, it was becoming a lot easier to take charge and issue orders!
> 
> She nudged her head towards the wardrobe in response to Ruby, "My hair dryer is in there. Please feel free."
> 
> Then, she looked back at Lacey with all the intense appraisal of a person deciding if someone should be found guilty, "Lacey. What happened back there? And before, in the alley? I know you're a Malkavian, but why do you keep... what did Ruby call it?... having _episodes_? Is there something wrong with you that we should be aware of?" She settled back for Lacey's response, not certain if she was hoping for a reason to keep the woman around, or tell her to leave their group alone and go on her merry--crazy--way.




Ruby takes the hairdryer out, plugs it into the wall and starts to dry herself off.

Lacey starts to rifle through her backpack says to Clover "Crazy? I'm not crazy! Back in the alley there....that...that meanie! It's like that friend that calls you on the phone and you don't want to talk to them. I didn't want to talk." Lacey pulls an outfit out of the backpack, it looks like something made of thick black leather. "The shower was crowded and hot....the shower was...a shower...was a shower...." She trails off. She lets the towel drop off of her and onto the floor, her back facing Clover. She definitely has one of those bodies that you usually only see in magazines, all pale skin and curves. She grabs what Clover can only assume are her undergarments and starts to put them on. She looks over her shoulder at Clover "You know it, I know it. Even that little rat knows it! We should leave."


----------



## izillama

Clover crossed her arms, setting her mouth disapprovingly, "I didn't _call_ you crazy. And you didn't answer my question at all." She leaned forward, irritated, "Now, let's try this again. _What_ is wrong with you, and _why_should we trust you? With our luck, we'll get to California and you'll suddenly remember you have a warrant out for your arrest over there or something. Bad luck seems to follow _you_ to _us_. And do I really want to have to deal with both you_ and_ Koln? I don't think so. If I had to choose one Malkavian to go right this instant, I promise you I really wouldn't be hard pressed to make my decision." Her eyes narrowed suspiciously at Lacey.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"... Allons-y!!" 

Koln shouts, kicking the unlocked door back open.

"AND YOU!" Pointing at Lacey. "I DID NOT HEAR YOU SAY GRACE!"


----------



## izillama

Clover's head whipped towards the door as it burst open... _again. _Her face contorted into maximum fury, and the words spilled out of her mouth, "Koln! What did I f****** tell you about breaking my door down! You have been a VERY _bad boy_." She pointed towards him imperiously, her eyes flashing, "And since you're being so bad, go stand in the corner! NOW!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln obeys Clover's command, and trots off to the corner with his head down like a spurned dog.


----------



## izillama

'Angelica, did you really just command that poor man again? You are an awful, AWFUL person.'

Clover's jaw clenched as she tried to hold back any feelings of shame. She felt awful for having done that to Koln. But she wouldn't take it back. She would never apologize. 

Standing, she strode over to him and thrust his hat-with-rat out in front of his nose, "Here, take this. I just didn't want them to get wet." She mumbled the last part, as though ashamed she had to explain herself.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> 'Angelica, did you really just command that poor man again? You are an awful, AWFUL person.'
> 
> Clover's jaw clenched as she tried to hold back any feelings of shame. She felt awful for having done that to Koln. But she wouldn't take it back. She would never apologize.
> 
> Standing, she strode over to him and thrust his hat-with-rat out in front of his nose, "Here, take this. I just didn't want them to get wet." She mumbled the last part, as though ashamed she had to explain herself.




Mindy saunters in behind Koln. "Well, he's awake!"

Ruby growls and turns off the hairdryer letting it fall on the bed. She grabs her clothes and storms out of the room closing the door behind her again.

Lacey, dressed in only her bra and underwear mutters to herself "Don't trust me? ME! How many doors have I kicked down?"

Lacey walks over to Koln and looks at him curiously as he stares at the wall blankly. She waves her hand in front of his face. She looks over at Clover, a strange smile crossing her face. She turns her back to Koln and starts walking towards Clover. "You want to see what's wrong with me? You want to look at the madness? I can show you madness, I can show you true enlightenment!"

Lacey spends 1 bloodpoint and uses The Haunting on Clover. 

Clover must make a Will Save with a -5 penalty.


----------



## izillama

Clover backed up from Lacey reflexively.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover backed up from Lacey reflexively.




Clover

[sblock]Your vision starts to blur, the room starts to spin and you hear voices, many voices. At first the voices are too many to be coherent, they all seem to be saying something different like a group of people all yelling at the same time. But eventually the voices start to become clear and you realize that they are screaming your name! Your vision clears and you find yourself looking down at your own body, still and cold lying on the floor, a stake shoved through your chest and blood seeping from your parted lips. Your parents are crying over you, your mother sobbing "How could this happen!? How could this happen to my baby! She has become a monster, a monster!!" Your father does his best to try to console her but she keeps sobbing. She looks down at the stake and with a sudden swift action yanks it from your chest, blood spouts up from the wound covering your mother and father and the floor around you. You are sucked back into your body and the world looks red, as if you are looking at it through a sheet of red glass.

You are awake and all you can think about is the blood, and the screaming returns, the voices in your head tell you to kill, to feed. Your parents look up at you in horror as you tear off your own skin revealing some disgusting bestial creature within you. Your arms are covered in black slimy skin and your nails have become the claws of a beast. You have no control and you feel powerless as you watch yourself rip your own parents to shreds taking in every bit of flesh and blood that you can consume until there is nothing left and you are alone. You are alone but you still hear screaming, the screams seem to be bursting out of your head and you fall to the ground your mind broken. The floor beneath you opens up into an abyss of nothing but blackness and finally the screams stop. [/sblock]

Meanwhile in reality Clover falls to the floor screaming and sobbing. Koln finds that he is released from Clover's command, like the link between his mind and her has been broken.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Clover
> 
> [sblock]Your vision starts to blur, the room starts to spin and you hear voices, many voices. At first the voices are too many to be coherent, they all seem to be saying something different like a group of people all yelling at the same time. But eventually the voices start to become clear and you realize that they are screaming your name! Your vision clears and you find yourself looking down at your own body, still and cold lying on the floor, a stake shoved through your chest and blood seeping from your parted lips. Your parents are crying over you, your mother sobbing "How could this happen!? How could this happen to my baby! She has become a monster, a monster!!" Your father does his best to try to console her but she keeps sobbing. She looks down at the stake and with a sudden swift action yanks it from your chest, blood spouts up from the wound covering your mother and father and the floor around you. You are sucked back into your body and the world looks red, as if you are looking at it through a sheet of red glass.
> 
> You are awake and all you can think about is the blood, and the screaming returns, the voices in your head tell you to kill, to feed. Your parents look up at you in horror as you tear off your own skin revealing some disgusting bestial creature within you. Your arms are covered in black slimy skin and your nails have become the claws of a beast. You have no control and you feel powerless as you watch yourself rip your own parents to shreds taking in every bit of flesh and blood that you can consume until there is nothing left and you are alone. You are alone but you still hear screaming, the screams seem to be bursting out of your head and you fall to the ground your mind broken. The floor beneath you opens up into an abyss of nothing but blackness and finally the screams stop. [/sblock]
> 
> Meanwhile in reality Clover falls to the floor screaming and sobbing. Koln finds that he is released from Clover's command, like the link between his mind and her has been broken.




To clarify...

Clover fell to the floor in a mix of screams and sobs, her arms coming up to cover her head protectively. Her fingers dragged through her hair and over her face as she yelled over and over again, "Mama! Papa, don't hate me! Please!"

She was barely even aware that she rolled on the floor and didn't even see that she faced the entirety of her room. The entire finality of her universe in a 12 foot by 12 foot cell. All the while, she screeched her mother's name. 

Scrambling blindly, she clawed at herself as though she could make the horrible image of herself as a beast go away. As though she could claw it off. But her skin didn't yield. Sobbing, she flailed helplessly and her fingers finally caught on something she could rip and destroy: The silver chain of her fleur-de-lis. She wasn't even aware of the sound that emitted from her throat--some preternatural, animal groan--as her fingers pulled the chain away from her throat, the silver pendant flying off and across the room, its resting place unknown.

She struggled to sit up and find some normalcy. She struggled to focus on who was in the room with her. But they were all beasts. All beasts together. She screamed again, not even aware when her entreaties for mother and family switched from English to Latin, her pleas turning fluidly to desperate prayer, "Ave Maria,                gratia plena, Dominus tecum, benedicta tu in mulieribus, et benedictus fructus ventris tui Iesus. Sancta Maria mater Dei, ora pro nobis peccatoribus, nunc, et in hora mortis nostrae. _Amen_"

Clover panicked as she reached for her necklace and found it gone, and her screaming began anew.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*

Lacey looks down at Clover writhing on the ground and says solemnly "Yes, give in to the madness, let it show you who you really are. And now you know why we Malkavians are the way we are. Think about if you had to see that every single day, it never ends for us."


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks down at Clover writhing on the ground and says solemnly "Yes, give in to the madness, let it show you who you really are. And now you know why we Malkavians are the way we are. Think about if you had to see that every single day, it never ends for us."




Koln hurries over to Clover, tightly embracing her and softly petting her hair as he does his best to comfort her. "Ohh mon petite four leafed one, shh shh it's ok. It's ok..." He then looks up at Lacey angrily, "Mon ami, there is a reason why those who do not see keep their eyes firmly shut, no? Even if it means gouging out their eyes so that the innocent ones may remain innocent, it is our duty as good Christians to see to their salvation, at ALL costs! As our Lord said 'Truly I tell you, anyone who will not receive the kingdom of God like a little child will never enter it.'" 

Without waiting for a reply he continues to comfort Clover like a Father to a frightened child.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hurries over to Clover, tightly embracing her and softly petting her hair as he does his best to comfort her. "Ohh mon petite four leafed one, shh shh it's ok. It's ok..." He then looks up at Lacey angrily, "Mon ami, there is a reason why those who do not see keep their eyes firmly shut, no? Even if it means gouging out their eyes so that the innocent ones may remain innocent, it is our duty as good Christians to see to their salvation, at ALL costs! As our Lord said 'Truly I tell you, anyone who will not receive the kingdom of God like a little child will never enter it.'"
> 
> Without waiting for a reply he continues to comfort Clover like a Father to a frightened child.












*OOC:*


Awww...







Clover feebly attempted her struggle out of his grip. She _hated_ being weak. She _hated_ being babied. She didn't need anyone to take care of her! She wasn't a child! But her arms wouldn't free her, and they pushed at Koln so lightly that she might as well have been patting him. Clearly before her eyes, she still saw her dying parents perishing into pools of blood, cries of "Monster!" emanating forevermore from their blood-soaked lips. So much pain. So much agony. She shuddered, simultaneously trying to bat Koln away while snuggling closer into his protective grasp, "Make it go away, Koln. Make the pictures go away. _Please_." Her eyes squeezed shut as she heard the screams begin anew. 'Mama!' she thought. But the screams were her own.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln hurries over to Clover, tightly embracing her and softly petting her hair as he does his best to comfort her. "Ohh mon petite four leafed one, shh shh it's ok. It's ok..." He then looks up at Lacey angrily, "Mon ami, there is a reason why those who do not see keep their eyes firmly shut, no? Even if it means gouging out their eyes so that the innocent ones may remain innocent, it is our duty as good Christians to see to their salvation, at ALL costs! As our Lord said 'Truly I tell you, anyone who will not receive the kingdom of God like a little child will never enter it.'"
> 
> Without waiting for a reply he continues to comfort Clover like a Father to a frightened child.




Lacey says to Koln "I did not put the visions in, I only take them out. I mean I just wanted for her to see something that might frighten her. Like me standing in front of her in my underwear!" Lacey looks down at herself "Oh! Clover you demon, you have undressed me!"

Mindy kneels down next to Koln trying to comfort Clover as well "Angie, what happened? What's wrong?" Looking up at Lacey she says "Get some clothes on ya crazy woman!"

Lacey walks past everyone to the bed and starts picking through the clothes she laid out before.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey says to Koln "I did not put the visions in, I only take them out. I mean I just wanted for her to see something that might frighten her. Like me standing in front of her in my underwear!" Lacey looks down at herself "Oh! Clover you demon, you have undressed me!"
> 
> Mindy kneels down next to Koln trying to comfort Clover as well "Angie, what happened? What's wrong?" Looking up at Lacey she says "Get some clothes on ya crazy woman!"
> 
> Lacey walks past everyone to the bed and starts picking through the clothes she laid out before.




"Laces, I know exactly what was done. And now the four leafed Clover will be seeing all when her eyes are closed. If what she sees with her closed eyes is anything like what I see, then we all need to pray for her.... Has anyone seen the Amish woofwoof?" Koln asks, still patting Clover as she settles down.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Laces, I know exactly what was done. And now the four leafed Clover will be seeing all when her eyes are closed. If what she sees with her closed eyes is anything like what I see, then we all need to pray for her.... Has anyone seen the Amish woofwoof?" Koln asks, still patting Clover as she settles down.




Lacey turns her back to Koln and the others as she gets changed. "Oh don't worry Priestly Koln, she won't be like that for long. I can only give her a spoonful of our madness delight. The aftertaste might linger for a little while but soon enough she will be good and patronizing again."

She slips into a pair of thick leather biker pants that are skin tight but look effective at protecting the wearer. The matching top is similar in fashion being skin tight but fortified. It has long sleeves and belts that go around the midriff, buckling in the front. Of course in true Lacey fashion, the back and front of the top are low cut revealing some skin.

She then goes over to the other side of the room and picks up the blow dryer, plugging it in and using it to dry off her wet and matted hair.

Not too long after Ruby returns to the room all dressed. "Finally, I don't have to worry about Koln bursting in on me while I'm uncovered! Hey...why is Clover on the floor?"


----------



## izillama

Very slowly, Clover's sight came back into focus. Though still dazed, she no longer saw blood on the floor or scales on her skin. Koln materialized, and Mindy, then Lacey, and finally Ruby, who walked in the door and stared at her with concern.

Gracelessly, she tumbled out of Koln's arms and clumsily pushed herself to her feet, her head reeling. What had happened? Had she eaten some strange blood? Had Koln slipped her some of his drugs?

She heard the unmistakable sound of leather flexing stiffly, and turned to see Lacey buckling up her outfit. Lacey. What had Lacey...?

Her eyes flew open angrily. She wasn't quite sure what that woman had done, but she knew that Lacey was the culprit! She began to charge across the room, but lamely lost her conviction halfway there. Really, what was going on? She stood and stared dumbly at the floor, her hands raising to drag them through her hair and over her face and...

She panicked and she fought back tears, "W-where's my necklace?" Clover stared at everyone with wide-eyed entreaty, all of her Ventrue "bite" sucked well and clearly out of her for the evening.









*OOC:*


Please don't actually find Clover's necklace. I think it's important that she lose it.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Very slowly, Clover's sight came back into focus. Though still dazed, she no longer saw blood on the floor or scales on her skin. Koln materialized, and Mindy, then Lacey, and finally Ruby, who walked in the door and stared at her with concern.
> 
> Gracelessly, she tumbled out of Koln's arms and clumsily pushed herself to her feet, her head reeling. What had happened? Had she eaten some strange blood? Had Koln slipped her some of his drugs?
> 
> She heard the unmistakable sound of leather flexing stiffly, and turned to see Lacey buckling up her outfit. Lacey. What had Lacey...?
> 
> Her eyes flew open angrily. She wasn't quite sure what that woman had done, but she knew that Lacey was the culprit! She began to charge across the room, but lamely lost her conviction halfway there. Really, what was going on? She stood and stared dumbly at the floor, her hands raising to drag them through her hair and over her face and...
> 
> She panicked and she fought back tears, "W-where's my necklace?" Clover stared at everyone with wide-eyed entreaty, all of her Ventrue "bite" sucked well and clearly out of her for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Please don't actually find Clover's necklace. I think it's important that she lose it.




"DON'T ANYONE MOVE A MUSCLE!" Koln shouts in dramatic fashion, his arms spread wide to either side.

"I am not only the worlds greatest priest, vampire killer extraordinare, master marksman, and savate kickboxing champione, but I am also ze WORLDS FINEST DETECTIVE! You can even call me "Bat Man" since I am, as you know, able to turn into ze bat. Don't fret mon petite Clover, for I will find your bauble faster than you can say 'Mary Sue'"

He then turns, dramatically sizing up everyone in the room before taking Socrates out for a discussion.

"Oh? Ah. Mmmhmm, oui, good point. Ah yes, ze jelly side up... mm hmm a yield sign at ze bottom of the purple crayon.. oh! I have it! Why it is elementary my dear Socrates"

He then points to Ruby with an incriminating stare, "YOU! Cute doggie Quaker Oats! You were ze last one to leave this room! I must ask that you completely disrobe an-"

Koln stops at her audible angry growling, and rethinks his strategy.

"Ah.. well perhaps not. But again Clover, have no fear, for fear will not have any of what I have in store for it and its curly moustache! I am off to find your necklace, just as ze Prince wants us to! ALLONSY!!!" He shouts, again kicking Clover's dorm door wide open before wandering back into the dorm hall.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "DON'T ANYONE MOVE A MUSCLE!" Koln shouts in dramatic fashion, his arms spread wide to either side.
> 
> "I am not only the worlds greatest priest, vampire killer extraordinare, master marksman, and savate kickboxing champione, but I am also ze WORLDS FINEST DETECTIVE! You can even call me "Bat Man" since I am, as you know, able to turn into ze bat. Don't fret mon petite Clover, for I will find your bauble faster than you can say 'Mary Sue'"
> 
> He then turns, dramatically sizing up everyone in the room before taking Socrates out for a discussion.
> 
> "Oh? Ah. Mmmhmm, oui, good point. Ah yes, ze jelly side up... mm hmm a yield sign at ze bottom of the purple crayon.. oh! I have it! Why it is elementary my dear Socrates"
> 
> He then points to Ruby with an incriminating stare, "YOU! Cute doggie Quaker Oats! You were ze last one to leave this room! I must ask that you completely disrobe an-"
> 
> Koln stops at her audible angry growling, and rethinks his strategy.
> 
> "Ah.. well perhaps not. But again Clover, have no fear, for fear will not have any of what I have in store for it and its curly moustache! I am off to find your necklace, just as ze Prince wants us to! ALLONSY!!!" He shouts, again kicking Clover's dorm door wide open before wandering back into the dorm hall.




Ruby runs out into the hall and grabs Koln by the back of his shirt. "Oh no you don't! I may be the doggy, but I think you're the one who needs the leash!". Ruby drags Koln back into the room.

Mindy says to Clover "I don't know what yer talking about a necklace. Shouldn't we get goin'? I mean, I dunno about goin' to California. I think I'll have to catch up with ya. I can't jus' up and leave ya know. I could help keep the teachers off yer back from here I suppose."

Lacey finishes drying her hair and puts it back up into pigtails. Then she yells at the top of her lungs "READY! SET! GOOO!!"


----------



## izillama

Clover shook her head to clear the cobwebs from Lacey's little trick. This was all happening too fast! Wasn't it just an hour ago she was refusing to go to California? And how they were all set to head out?

Reality came crashing back down on her in a sudden wave as clarity finally set in. Her eyes narrowed in determination. Were those tears on her cheeks? She'd really been _crying? 

Angelica, get a grip! They need you to stay focused. _
_Oh, but California _sucks!
_Too bad, you need to get out of this town before you or Koln or Ruby gets hurt. Prioritize.
I _am_ prioritized. I don't want to go to the West coast, damnit!_

She stared at Lacey, "No! Ready, set, HOLD YOUR HORSES! There are still a few ducks we need to get in a row. Koln, you suggested faking the serums to buy us time? Fine. We should go to Dr. Liverman and have him help us make them. Also, if there's anything you guys want to take from my room, now would be a great time to grab it. I have no intention on ever coming back here.

"And Mindy, if you're really not coming..." She reached down into Icarus' cage, scooping him up and holding the quivering mammal close to her breast. This poor thing could smell the death on her. He'd never be happy living full time with an undead monster. Sadly, she handed him over to Mindy, "You keep him safe, you hear? And don't let him see anything I wouldn't want him to see. Pretend he's my eyes, Mindy." She stared at her obedient ghoul meaningfully.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover shook her head to clear the cobwebs from Lacey's little trick. This was all happening too fast! Wasn't it just an hour ago she was refusing to go to California? And how they were all set to head out?
> 
> Reality came crashing back down on her in a sudden wave as clarity finally set in. Her eyes narrowed in determination. Were those tears on her cheeks? She'd really been _crying?
> 
> Angelica, get a grip! They need you to stay focused. _
> _Oh, but California _sucks!
> _Too bad, you need to get out of this town before you or Koln or Ruby gets hurt. Prioritize.
> I _am_ prioritized. I don't want to go to the West coast, damnit!_
> 
> She stared at Lacey, "No! Ready, set, HOLD YOUR HORSES! There are still a few ducks we need to get in a row. Koln, you suggested faking the serums to buy us time? Fine. We should go to Dr. Liverman and have him help us make them. Also, if there's anything you guys want to take from my room, now would be a great time to grab it. I have no intention on ever coming back here.
> 
> "And Mindy, if you're really not coming..." She reached down into Icarus' cage, scooping him up and holding the quivering mammal close to her breast. This poor thing could smell the death on her. He'd never be happy living full time with an undead monster. Sadly, she handed him over to Mindy, "You keep him safe, you hear? And don't let him see anything I wouldn't want him to see. Pretend he's my eyes, Mindy." She stared at her obedient ghoul meaningfully.




Lacey jumps behind the dresser "DUCKS!? WHERE!!! NO DUCKS!!!"

Mindy takes the frightened rabbit from Clover "Gee Angie, you mean you'll be staring at me all the time through him? I mean of course I'll take care of him for ya. You take care now ya hear? Please call me when ya get there." Mindy puts Icarus back in his cage and picks the cage up and walks out the door into the hall waiting for the others.

Ruby starts to pack whatever clothes and essentials she can find in Clover's room "You should take everything you need, Lacey has plenty of room in the back of her truck. What about that computer thing on yor desk?"


----------



## izillama

Clover stared at her laptop and felt a groan rise up in the pit of her stomach. Shutting her eyes painfully, she pulled her cell phone out of her pocketbook and placed it on top of the laptop: One perfect piece of machinery layered on top of the other. She buried her face in a hand for a moment; not daring to believe that her life had come to this. 

"Ugh... Koln? You're all into smashing this tonight, aren't you? Would you do... the honors?" Sightlessly, she indicated her pieces of discarded machinery and walked away from them in disgust. She would have to drain her bank account as soon as possible. Maybe open a new one and wire the money anonymously? 

She began to tally though the checklist of things she needed to remember to do so that she could disappear, and she waited to hear that first crunch of metal and plastic...


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Well Clover, I don't know. Phew.. I'm tired... Besides, your phone and laptop have been nothing but nice to me. Now he" Koln points to the television "has had it coming for a long long long time..."

"So Lacey, how is your Church life?" Koln asks, getting his things together before leaving with everyone.


----------



## izillama

Clover's mouth pressed together impatiently as she regarded Koln, then she turned back to her discarded electronics. She quirked an eyebrow. On second thought, it might be better to hang on to her laptop for the moment. But the cell phone...

While Koln proceeded to try and engage Lacey in a talk of church life (Ha!), Clover strode over to her desk and plucked her cell phone from atop the computer. With barely a fare-thee-well, she yanked open her microwave door, threw in the phone and, with a slam of the door, hit START (1 minute should do it).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Well Clover, I don't know. Phew.. I'm tired... Besides, your phone and laptop have been nothing but nice to me. Now he" Koln points to the television "has had it coming for a long long long time..."
> 
> "So Lacey, how is your Church life?" Koln asks, getting his things together before leaving with everyone.






izillama said:


> Clover's mouth pressed together impatiently as she regarded Koln, then she turned back to her discarded electronics. She quirked an eyebrow. On second thought, it might be better to hang on to her laptop for the moment. But the cell phone...
> 
> While Koln proceeded to try and engage Lacey in a talk of church life (Ha!), Clover strode over to her desk and plucked her cell phone from atop the computer. With barely a fare-thee-well, she yanked open her microwave door, threw in the phone and, with a slam of the door, hit START (1 minute should do it).




Lacey peeks out at Koln from behind Clover's dresser "Are the ducks....gone?" She looks around suspiciously and then steps out. Wiping her brow "Phew that was close! I'm afraid I have not been to church lately, do you think that might be why God sent the ducks after me?"

The microwave starts to do its work on Clover's phone, first melting the plastic away and then electrifying it with bolts of blue lightning! More and more bolts start to appear as the metal in the phone becomes more exposed. Soon the microwave itself starts to smoke and it shorts out breaking both devices.


----------



## izillama

Clover flinched with every pop and sizzle of her phone, and she stood a safe distance away until both shorted out and began to smoke. Forcing a sigh of air through her dead lungs for effect, she placed her hands on her hips, nodding at her handiwork.

When she once again remembered her necklace.

This time she didn't ask anyone for help (since they obviously were good for nothing but breaking down her doors), and instead just dropped to the floor and began to try and spot it. She remembered, vaguely, the insanity that had briefly overtaken her. Lying on her cold, dirty floor, and tearing at her own skin. And then, yes, she remembered clutching her necklace, yanking it off and...!

She glanced helplessly around the room, hoping to see its resting place. Under the bed? Her desk? Her baseboard? She knew that time was of the essence, that they had to leave, but her necklace was so precious to her!

Finally, she resigned herself and stood, lightly dusting herself off. It was gone. Her grandmother--now deceased--had given her that necklace years ago as a symbol of purity and goodness. It had been a family heirloom, and it was irreplaceable. And now... now it probably rested in the most unlikely of places for this room's future occupants to come across, pawn, and buy drugs or something. It was such a shame. 

With difficultly, she dragged her eyes away from the search, reaching to stuff her laptop into her duffel bag. Then, with a final glance around, she looked at everyone, "Well, are we going? This is already bad enough. California _sucks_. So let's just get this over with. To Dr. Liverman's with us?" Clover wanted to leave this room, the last of her human memories, as quickly as possible.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Ah, one moment Clover... I have some unfinished business..." With that Koln brisky turns and delivers a powerful side-kick right through the television's screen with a loud SHATTER.

"That is what you get for what you said about the Father!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah, one moment Clover... I have some unfinished business..." With that Koln brisky turns and delivers a powerful side-kick right through the television's screen with a loud SHATTER.
> 
> "That is what you get for what you said about the Father!"




Soon after Koln destroys the TV, the smoke alarm goes off from the fried microwave and cell phone. The hallway starts to bustle with movement as grumbling students make their way outside to greet the cold winter air.

Assuming that everyone is leaving, you all manage to slip out with the crowd of students. Once you are outside Ruby whispers to Clover "You have those serums in your bag right? I have something here I think you should have." Ruby pulls out the chemistry book she had gotten from Prestor's deposit box. "I think you should have this, you'll probably have a better time understanding it than me." 

Lacey pretends to be cold and sucks in a breath as she rubs her arms. At least you all think she's pretending because she can't possibly be cold! "Hey Clover, I hope you brought your makeup, a girl should never leave the office without it!"


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Soon after Koln destroys the TV, the smoke alarm goes off from the fried microwave and cell phone. The hallway starts to bustle with movement as grumbling students make their way outside to greet the cold winter air.
> 
> Assuming that everyone is leaving, you all manage to slip out with the crowd of students. Once you are outside Ruby whispers to Clover "You have those serums in your bag right? I have something here I think you should have." Ruby pulls out the chemistry book she had gotten from Prestor's deposit box. "I think you should have this, you'll probably have a better time understanding it than me."
> 
> Lacey pretends to be cold and sucks in a breath as she rubs her arms. At least you all think she's pretending because she can't possibly be cold! "Hey Clover, I hope you brought your makeup, a girl should never leave the office without it!"




Clover graciously took the chemistry book from Ruby, throwing it in her duffel bag next to the serums. She looked at Lacey and, feeling playful, pretended to absently primp her hair, batting her eyelashes dramatically, "I don't wear makeup. I'm beautiful enough." She gave the girl a wry smile. 

Looking down at her own outfit, she sighed and realized how ridiculous she probably looked in her short skirt and short sleeved shirt. She shrugged, then followed suit with Lacey, wrapping her arms around herself, as though for warmth. She worried for Mindy, who stood next to her actually shivering. But it wasn't like they could huddle together to help her. This group was absolutely useless at the moment.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*University of Denver*



izillama said:


> Clover graciously took the chemistry book from Ruby, throwing it in her duffel bag next to the serums. She looked at Lacey and, feeling playful, pretended to absently primp her hair, batting her eyelashes dramatically, "I don't wear makeup. I'm beautiful enough." She gave the girl a wry smile.
> 
> Looking down at her own outfit, she sighed and realized how ridiculous she probably looked in her short skirt and short sleeved shirt. She shrugged, then followed suit with Lacey, wrapping her arms around herself, as though for warmth. She worried for Mindy, who stood next to her actually shivering. But it wasn't like they could huddle together to help her. This group was absolutely useless at the moment.




Mindy shivers while still clutching the rabbit cage "W-why did I go to school in D-Denver! Y-you should get goin' while no one will n-n-notice ya. If ya w-want, I can take your k-key card to g-get anythin' you l-left in your room."


----------



## izillama

Clover nodded and handed over her key card, "Here you are. Though I doubt there will be anything we need. I'll contact you when we get settled. Send your cell phone number to my personal email, _nycfleurdelis_. Okay?" She crouched down to look at Icarus and his little twitching bunny nose. He stared back in could amount to wide-eyed terror, though Clover wasn't sure if that was the fire alarms or his close proximity to a moving corpse he was afraid of. She smiled at him, "You behave yourself. Keep Mindy out of trouble."

Straightening, she motioned to the others, "Hurry, we need to see if we can catch Dr. Liverman before he leaves for the night." She began to lead the way across campus.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Clover nodded and handed over her key card, "Here you are. Though I doubt there will be anything we need. I'll contact you when we get settled. Send your cell phone number to my personal email, _nycfleurdelis_. Okay?" She crouched down to look at Icarus and his little twitching bunny nose. He stared back in could amount to wide-eyed terror, though Clover wasn't sure if that was the fire alarms or his close proximity to a moving corpse he was afraid of. She smiled at him, "You behave yourself. Keep Mindy out of trouble."
> 
> Straightening, she motioned to the others, "Hurry, we need to see if we can catch Dr. Liverman before he leaves for the night." She began to lead the way across campus.




Mindy shivered goodbye as the group leaves. You all manage to blend in enough with the crowd to leave campus unnoticed, if there was anyone trying to track your movements it would be impossible for them to have seen you leave.

Lacey unlocks the heavy lid that is covering the bed of her truck, a new addition. Under the lid is a large trunk tied into place at the far back wall behind the passenger cabin. In front of it are some rather dirty blankets. Lacey gives a nervous laugh saying "Junk in the trunk!" and rolls them up quickly, shoving them next to the trunk. We'll assume that Clover puts her belongings into the back of the truck, save for the serums which she would be carrying to bring to Liverman.

And then you are off on an adventure! Clover can't help but feel a deep sadness as she watches her school disappear in the rear view mirror. Not just her school, but her whole life as she knows it, gone just like that. Heading into the unknown.

You ride to Liverman's house and find that you are just in time as a car pulls into the driveway and Liverman himself gets out and goes inside. It's about 2am at this point and you figure he'll probably be in bed soon if you sit outside for too long.


----------



## izillama

After standing outside for what felt like an INORDINATE NUMBER OF DAYS, Clover looked at her companions in disgust, "Oh, for heaven's _sake_!"

She began to walk towards the house, arms crossed, grumbling to herself about how she was always the one that had to take charge and was always the first one to have to put her unlife on the line because SOME people couldn't bother to post and why was it that no one else had the guts to charge into a situation when she was clearly the squishy of the group and should at least be escorted along by her hapless group of brainless morons and...

Clover was still grumbling, yet stopped abruptly to compose herself like the dignified lady she was. She stepped up to Liverman's door and gave a polite, yet insistent knock.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> After standing outside for what felt like an INORDINATE NUMBER OF DAYS, Clover looked at her companions in disgust, "Oh, for heaven's _sake_!"
> 
> She began to walk towards the house, arms crossed, grumbling to herself about how she was always the one that had to take charge and was always the first one to have to put her unlife on the line because SOME people couldn't bother to post and why was it that no one else had the guts to charge into a situation when she was clearly the squishy of the group and should at least be escorted along by her hapless group of brainless morons and...
> 
> Clover was still grumbling, yet stopped abruptly to compose herself like the dignified lady she was. She stepped up to Liverman's door and gave a polite, yet insistent knock.




The door slowly opens a crack and Dr. Liverman peeks out. A surprised look comes over his face and he opens the door a little wider. "Hello? Weren't you one of those uh...vampires that came to visit me about a month ago now? What brings you here? I don't want any trouble."

Ruby hops out of the truck and follows after Clover, catching up to her after she knocks on the door.

Lacey looks over at Koln after watching Ruby bound off. "I suppose we better follow after them, we don't want to look like morons now do we! After all, we are obviously the brains of this operation!"









*OOC:*


Sorry Clover but talking and negotiating is kind of your bag.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> The door slowly opens a crack and Dr. Liverman peeks out. A surprised look comes over his face and he opens the door a little wider. "Hello? Weren't you one of those uh...vampires that came to visit me about a month ago now? What brings you here? I don't want any trouble."
> 
> Ruby hops out of the truck and follows after Clover, catching up to her after she knocks on the door.
> 
> Lacey looks over at Koln after watching Ruby bound off. "I suppose we better follow after them, we don't want to look like morons now do we! After all, we are obviously the brains of this operation!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry Clover but talking and negotiating is kind of your bag.




"Ah oui, and I always would try to go for ze brains, but it would always make the man's nose red and go Bzzzttt!" Koln replies as he follows the gang.


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


You know, I keep thinking that we're visiting Professor Jones. I can barely even remember Liverman or how we "got along" (or didn't) with him. I read the Wiki, but that just makes me think that our encounters with him have been a bit terse? Can anyone remember which pages in the game are the ones we interacted with him in? I want to refresh myself on our last meet up.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dr. Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You know, I keep thinking that we're visiting Professor Jones. I can barely even remember Liverman or how we "got along" (or didn't) with him. I read the Wiki, but that just makes me think that our encounters with him have been a bit terse? Can anyone remember which pages in the game are the ones we interacted with him in? I want to refresh myself on our last meet up.












*OOC:*


It will take me a long time to get that far in the "plot" section of the wiki. Basically, Liverman was hostile towards you at first because Klondike broke into his home and stole the serums (the ones you have now). You calmed him down and assured him it wasn't you who broke in. He is now friendly towards you and you have garnered a lot of his attention due to the fact that if I remember correctly he knows that you are vampires. Last you left him he was trying to figure out the mystery ingredient in the serums and how it reacted with the other agents.







Lacey and Koln catch up to the group at the door as well. Liverman looks surprised to see the sheer number of people at his doorstep now. His eyes wander to Lacey and Clover (being the closest) notices him looking her up and down and practically drooling. She doesn't seem to take any notice of this.


----------



## izillama

Clover cleared her throat and made a half step forward, to place herself more prominently than Lacey. She clasped her hands in front of her charmingly; her smile and eyes dazzling, even in the dim light of night, "Good evening, Dr. Liverman. We are terribly sorry to bother you at such a late hour. But with our being on such a strict schedule of waking hours, I suppose it can't be helped. I assure you, though, Dr. Liverman, we mean you no harm. Could we possibly trouble you for a moment of your time? I promise you'll find our predicament most... _intriguing_." A mischievous twinkle glinted in her eye.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Clover cleared her throat and made a half step forward, to place herself more prominently than Lacey. She clasped her hands in front of her charmingly; her smile and eyes dazzling, even in the dim light of night, "Good evening, Dr. Liverman. We are terribly sorry to bother you at such a late hour. But with our being on such a strict schedule of waking hours, I suppose it can't be helped. I assure you, though, Dr. Liverman, we mean you no harm. Could we possibly trouble you for a moment of your time? I promise you'll find our predicament most... _intriguing_." A mischievous twinkle glinted in her eye.




Dr. Liverman shifts his gaze to Clover as if waking up from a day dream. Clover wonders how many men have fallen for Lacey's good looks only to find that they have become her next victim, like flies lured into a spider's web.

Dr. Liverman says "Uh, I suppose I could hear you out. It is rather late I'm afraid so I'll have to ask that you don't stay too long." He opens the door and gestures for everyone to come inside. 

Liverman's home is no cleaner than it was the last time you were here. Dirty clothes, empty food containers, and random clutter litter just about every surface. The kitchen table is surprisingly clean and Liverman sets some chairs up around it and allows everyone to sit down before getting himself a glass of water to drink and sitting down himself. "Do any of you want anything to drink? Oh, I'm sorry. You probably don't drink much water do you? What brings you here? I'm afraid I don't have anything that belongs to you this time."


----------



## izillama

Clover walked about the house with the careful dance of one that dared not touch any surface. This was just as disgusting as last time! She deftly skirted around a pile of dirty clothes, wrinkling her nose at the smell, and followed the doctor to the kitchen.



> "Do any of you want anything to drink? Oh, I'm sorry. You probably don't  drink much water do you? What brings you here? I'm afraid I don't have  anything that belongs to you this time."




Clover shook her head, the charming smile never leaving her features, nor her eyes leaving his, "No, you don't. However, you have a skill which would be of use to us. In fact, I'm certain that it would be exceedingly _simple_ for a man of your..." she offered him an appraising look, as though pausing to consider him, "..._capabilities_. I'm sure you have all the necessary supplies here, and it won't take you very long. I'd like you to create a replica of a _potion_ for us, Dr. Liverman," She said this last part mysteriously, lowering her voice almost to a seductive level, "And in return for your services, for being so helpful to us, we will offer you _one_ gift. What would it be, Dr. Liverman? We could reward you handsomely with money for this short service. Or, perhaps, maybe there's something you'd like to _ask_ us?" She leaned back in her chair and tilted her head, as though teasing him to take them up on that offer.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dr. Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Clover walked about the house with the careful dance of one that dared not touch any surface. This was just as disgusting as last time! She deftly skirted around a pile of dirty clothes, wrinkling her nose at the smell, and followed the doctor to the kitchen.
> 
> Clover shook her head, the charming smile never leaving her features, nor her eyes leaving his, "No, you don't. However, you have a skill which would be of use to us. In fact, I'm certain that it would be exceedingly _simple_ for a man of your..." she offered him an appraising look, as though pausing to consider him, "..._capabilities_. I'm sure you have all the necessary supplies here, and it won't take you very long. I'd like you to create a replica of a _potion_ for us, Dr. Liverman," She said this last part mysteriously, lowering her voice almost to a seductive level, "And in return for your services, for being so helpful to us, we will offer you _one_ gift. What would it be, Dr. Liverman? We could reward you handsomely with money for this short service. Or, perhaps, maybe there's something you'd like to _ask_ us?" She leaned back in her chair and tilted her head, as though teasing him to take them up on that offer.




Dr. Liverman eyes Clover nervously "My...capabilities...?" His eyes flit over to Lacey momentarily and then back to Clover. Lacey takes out a compact mirror, some eye shadow, and lipstick and starts applying makeup while Clover and Liverman speak. 

Liverman clears his throat and says "Ah yes! My skills as a scientist obviously!" Liverman puffs out his chest a little in admiration. "I don't know what you would ask of me, but there is something I would like to ask of you." 

Liverman gets up from his chair and paces across the kitchen to one of the counters where an old laptop sits. He takes the laptop and brings it to the table. "I have been wracking my brain for the past few months, ever since I met you all actually." He starts working on the laptop and brings up the screen he wants, turning it so that Clover and the others can see. On the screen are typed up notes that look similar to the scribbles in Prestor's Journal. "I've been trying to figure out what the "alpha" substance is in those serums you were looking for. I believe I've found the answer. I have a hunch and I'm willing to bet it's your blood, vampire blood!" Liverman points at the screen at a picture of a strange looking molecule diagram. "This right here is something I've never seen before. In fact it doesn't even make any scientific sense. I can go into the details of it later but I think that this is the main component of "alpha" and it is certainly not present in human blood. So please, in return for whatever you need of me, I would ask you for a sufficient supply of your own blood."


----------



## izillama

Clover continued to lean back in her chair, staring at him unblinkingly as she thought. Honestly, she didn't think that request too out of the question. From what she had seen of vampire kind in the past few months, they weren't going anywhere. She wasn't too certain that a "cure" for vampirism could even be achieved, let alone by this man who couldn't even keep his house in order. Still, she wondered about the prudence of freely giving blood to a human for experimentation. If he _could_, in fact, come up with some sort of cure, would it then cancel out all vampirism, or just the vampirism of the clan the immunity was made from? And in that case, did he even know that there were different clans, different types of vampires? She doubted it, since it had taken him so long to figure out what they themselves were. 

Still, she didn't think it unwise to negotiate the terms of the agreement, and then to have a little extra reassurance. 

She finally smiled, nodding, "That sounds fair. However, _we_ will decide which of us will supply that blood. We can't afford to be indiscriminate, after all. You may collect your sample first, then you will make us what we need. Now, do we have a deal, Dr. Liverman?" She extended her hand, which she knew would be icy cold to his touch.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln is idly chewing his sleeve, appearing somewhat confused by what is going on. "Are we still in Kansas, Dorothy?" he asks Lacey, his head tilted confusedly. "For we surely are not in Heaven yet."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dr. Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> She finally smiled, nodding, "That sounds fair. However, _we_ will decide which of us will supply that blood. We can't afford to be indiscriminate, after all. You may collect your sample first, then you will make us what we need. Now, do we have a deal, Dr. Liverman?" She extended her hand, which she knew would be icy cold to his touch.




Liverman ponders for a moment. "I will want to take blood from at least two of you. A pint from each should do it. The more I have the easier this will be." Liverman shakes Clover's hand, a discernible shiver goes through his body on contact



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln is idly chewing his sleeve, appearing somewhat confused by what is going on. "Are we still in Kansas, Dorothy?" he asks Lacey, his head tilted confusedly. "For we surely are not in Heaven yet."




Lacey smiles at Koln, finishing her makeup she closes the compact and puts it away. She still has her lipstick out. She leans close to Koln so that she can reach the table in front of him, brushing her shoulder up against his. She starts drawing on the table in front of Koln. She hums to herself and whispers to Koln "This is where all things end." The picture she draws looks like a mutilated person with a Mickey Mouse cap on.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln starts humming the Mickey Mouse Club theme song out loud as he looks on at Lacey's plan. As he does, he makes the sign of the cross over himself, wincing in pain as he does so, fighting a wave of panic and letting out a small worried whimper.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dr. Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln starts humming the Mickey Mouse Club theme song out loud as he looks on at Lacey's plan. As he does, he makes the sign of the cross over himself, wincing in pain as he does so, fighting a wave of panic and letting out a small worried whimper.




Lacey giggles playfully and pats Koln on the shoulder. She whispers in his ear "There there, no need to worry. We will be there soon, you will find your heaven."

Ruby glares at Lacey from across the table, a low growl growing in her throat.

Dr. Liverman takes his hand from Clover, rubbing it with the other to warm it. "Right then. Now that we have a deal, what is it exactly you need from me?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Monsieur Liver! We DEMAND onions for Our Lord! Now if you will kin-"

Father Koln goes silent at Clover's glare.

"Ah. Well nevermind, I will just content myself with following in Our Lord's footsteps then..."

Koln then starts to spin in a counter clockwise circle, still humming the Mickey Mouse theme as he does.

This goes on for a bit before he sits down in a chair, hands folded in front of his face and watches Clover intently, like a puppet master. 

[sblock] PULL THE STRINGS PULL THE STRINGS PULL THE STRINGS
































Not the end [/sblock]

Or a worried coach.









*OOC:*


 For funsies, what's the Liver's aura?


----------



## izillama

Clover snatched her hand back from Dr. Liverman almost as quickly as he had, making a show of rubbing her palm on his tablecloth, as though to cleanse her skin of whatever he held. She still hadn't blinked or averted her gaze from him, and she hoped he found it unnerving, "I, Dr. Liverman, never mentioned a deal involving collecting blood from _two_ of our coterie. However, should you be most accommodating, there may be some room for negotiation. Now..."









*OOC:*


 I feel like I either wrote and published this action before, or wrote it and then possibly deleted it. Either way, I can't seem to figure out if I already wrote something like this, and I apologize for any redundancy. 







She fumbled in her bag for the briefest of moments and removed the wooden case of serums. She snapped it open on the table, her hands never leaving the sides of the box and her eyes never leaving his face, to allow him to examine it, "What we require of you, Dr. Liverman, is a suitable replacement for these serums. They needn't work, of course. But we require liquids of the same color and consistency, and in the same bottles, to use as a convincing ruse. You may even use this wooden box for the final products, if you might be able to provide us with a substitute protective covering for the true serums. If, however, you cannot do this thing for us, we will simply exchange no blood with you and walk back out that door, no harm done. We need results, Dr. Liverman. But we mean you no harm if you are unable to provide them." She gave him a pointed look, warning him to not waste their time, but also promising to make it worth his should he be able to help them.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> For funsies, what's the Liver's aura?




Koln
[sblock]
Livermans aura: 
ORANGE-YELLOW: Creative, intelligent, detail oriented, perfectionist, scientific.
[/sblock]



izillama said:


> Clover snatched her hand back from Dr. Liverman almost as quickly as he had, making a show of rubbing her palm on his tablecloth, as though to cleanse her skin of whatever he held. She still hadn't blinked or averted her gaze from him, and she hoped he found it unnerving, "I, Dr. Liverman, never mentioned a deal involving collecting blood from _two_ of our coterie. However, should you be most accommodating, there may be some room for negotiation. Now..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I feel like I either wrote and published this action before, or wrote it and then possibly deleted it. Either way, I can't seem to figure out if I already wrote something like this, and I apologize for any redundancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She fumbled in her bag for the briefest of moments and removed the wooden case of serums. She snapped it open on the table, her hands never leaving the sides of the box and her eyes never leaving his face, to allow him to examine it, "What we require of you, Dr. Liverman, is a suitable replacement for these serums. They needn't work, of course. But we require liquids of the same color and consistency, and in the same bottles, to use as a convincing ruse. You may even use this wooden box for the final products, if you might be able to provide us with a substitute protective covering for the true serums. If, however, you cannot do this thing for us, we will simply exchange no blood with you and walk back out that door, no harm done. We need results, Dr. Liverman. But we mean you no harm if you are unable to provide them." She gave him a pointed look, warning him to not waste their time, but also promising to make it worth his should he be able to help them.




Liverman examines the serums in the wooden box. He scratches his chin and says "Ah yes, I do remember these. These are the ones that Jacob Prestor himself made. To think, he made something that turned people into vampires? But he intended on making a cure." 

Liverman paces the room for a bit seemingly lost in thought. After a moment he walks back over to Clover "I believe I can help you yes. You see, I have some prototypes of this serum down in the basement, my...in-house laboratory if you will. Utterly useless now that a real serum has been made. I think these will do you just fine. Now, if you don't mind coming down with me." Liverman gestures to Clover to follow him. "You and anyone who is going to be giving some of their blood. Please, follow me." Liverman says this with a smile.


----------



## izillama

Clover snapped the serum case closed loudly and couldn't help the brief flash of rage which lit her features. Still unblinking, she tilted her head; much like a predator staring down prey, "I don't remember offering my blood for your use, Dr. Liverman. Why not bring your prototypes and blood collecting supplies up here, and then we'll talk." Her glare dared him to argue.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln, Lacey, and Socrates watch the back-and-forth between Clover and the man of Liver like an intense tennis match.


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> Koln, Lacey, and Socrates watch the back-and-forth between Clover and the man of Liver like an intense tennis match.












*OOC:*


 *high five!* ^.^


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dr. Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> Clover snapped the serum case closed loudly and couldn't help the brief flash of rage which lit her features. Still unblinking, she tilted her head; much like a predator staring down prey, "I don't remember offering my blood for your use, Dr. Liverman. Why not bring your prototypes and blood collecting supplies up here, and then we'll talk." Her glare dared him to argue.




Liverman's smile fades and his face becomes stern. "You come into my house in the middle of the night and make demands of me. How do I know you won't just take the serums I have and run? Maybe even burn my house down like Prestor's! I need some assurance that you'll hold up your end of the bargain and I want the blood first. Unfortunately Miss....Clover was it?...You appear to be the best candidate..." As he says this he peers over at the table with Lacey doodling on it, Koln staring on in a daze at Liverman after his outburst and Ruby glaring angrily at Lacey.









*OOC:*


I put up a page on the wiki for aura color meanings by the way. You can find it here. I also added auras to the character pages of those whom have been "scanned" by Koln.


----------



## izillama

Clover followed Liverman's gaze and furrowed her brow at Lacey, realizing that she was defacing the man's property, "Lacey! Knock it off!"

She looked back at their "host", her words succinct yet polite, "I'm very sorry that you have such a low opinion of us as to think we would do something so dishonorable as fail to hold up our end of the agreement or even do something so boorish as to burn your house down. Believe me, Dr. Liverman, such actions would be not only shameful, but also a great waste of alliance and, frankly, we don't care too much for fire. For the record.

"As for the rest, Dr. Liverman, we would not have crossed your threshold had you not bid us enter and, I reiterate, that we mean you no harm or foul. However, need I remind you that, though I offered you a boon for helping us, and you named it--blood--_I_ was the one who proffered the terms of the agreement being as such that you would incur our good will by being to collect a sample from _one_ of us; whosoever we saw fit. To be honest, Dr. Liverman, I have not fed in days and have recently given up my own blood to a purpose of my own device, and I simply do not think it prudent to share any more this evening. Nor, to be honest, do I feel entirely comfortable aiding in the creation of a device of my own destruction. I was actually going to suggest that you collect your sample from our Ruby, if she would be so kind." 

She nodded her head at the red-headed girl, but then snapped her head back to Liverman, "However, I think we have spent enough time locked in basements for a time. To be honest, I think we would much prefer keeping above-grounds, if you wouldn't mind. If you can accommodate us without any further implication of offense, we might, perhaps, be able to discuss a second sample. But I do hope you understand that we also incur an amount of risk for allowing you to do this. And to be fair, the four of us have done nothing to threaten you, and I really don't think we deserve the hostility. We did, after all, offer to leave. We could easily take our blood with us, I think.

"Ah, and, on trust and formality, my name is Angelica." She nodded curtly.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dr. Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> [sblock]Clover followed Liverman's gaze and furrowed her brow at Lacey, realizing that she was defacing the man's property, "Lacey! Knock it off!"
> 
> She looked back at their "host", her words succinct yet polite, "I'm very sorry that you have such a low opinion of us as to think we would do something so dishonorable as fail to hold up our end of the agreement or even do something so boorish as to burn your house down. Believe me, Dr. Liverman, such actions would be not only shameful, but also a great waste of alliance and, frankly, we don't care too much for fire. For the record.
> 
> "As for the rest, Dr. Liverman, we would not have crossed your threshold had you not bid us enter and, I reiterate, that we mean you no harm or foul. However, need I remind you that, though I offered you a boon for helping us, and you named it--blood--_I_ was the one who proffered the terms of the agreement being as such that you would incur our good will by being to collect a sample from _one_ of us; whosoever we saw fit. To be honest, Dr. Liverman, I have not fed in days and have recently given up my own blood to a purpose of my own device, and I simply do not think it prudent to share any more this evening. Nor, to be honest, do I feel entirely comfortable aiding in the creation of a device of my own destruction. I was actually going to suggest that you collect your sample from our Ruby, if she would be so kind."
> 
> She nodded her head at the red-headed girl, but then snapped her head back to Liverman, "However, I think we have spent enough time locked in basements for a time. To be honest, I think we would much prefer keeping above-grounds, if you wouldn't mind. If you can accommodate us without any further implication of offense, we might, perhaps, be able to discuss a second sample. But I do hope you understand that we also incur an amount of risk for allowing you to do this. And to be fair, the four of us have done nothing to threaten you, and I really don't think we deserve the hostility. We did, after all, offer to leave. We could easily take our blood with us, I think.
> 
> "Ah, and, on trust and formality, my name is Angelica." She nodded curtly.[/sblock]




Lacey jumps at Clover scolding her, she lets out a little "EEP!" and quickly hides the lipstick. She points accusingly at Socrates "He did it."

Liverman examines Ruby with interest saying in a low voice "Yes, I suppose she will do..."

He walks over to the table and asks Ruby "Would you mind Miss Ruby? If you could come with me then we can make this transaction. A little of your blood for some of my prototype serums."

Ruby looks up at Liverman from her chair curiously "Oh? Um...ok!" With that she gets up and follows Dr. Liverman. Liverman looks at Clover and says "My aplogies Miss Angelica. This will only take a minute. Please don't let anyone break anything while we're gone." Liverman and Ruby leave the room and you can hear a door open and footsteps as they make their way down to the basement.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey jumps at Clover scolding her, she lets out a little "EEP!" and quickly hides the lipstick. She points accusingly at Socrates "He did it."
> 
> Liverman examines Ruby with interest saying in a low voice "Yes, I suppose she will do..."
> 
> He walks over to the table and asks Ruby "Would you mind Miss Ruby? If you could come with me then we can make this transaction. A little of your blood for some of my prototype serums."
> 
> Ruby looks up at Liverman from her chair curiously "Oh? Um...ok!" With that she gets up and follows Dr. Liverman. Liverman looks at Clover and says "My aplogies Miss Angelica. This will only take a minute. Please don't let anyone break anything while we're gone." Liverman and Ruby leave the room and you can hear a door open and footsteps as they make their way down to the basement.




As soon as they're out of earshot, Koln whispers to Lacey "I think that lamp over there has been blaspheming against Our Lord... Oh, and Socrates apologizes for his little sin tonight."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dr. Liverman's House*



Strider_Koln said:


> As soon as they're out of earshot, Koln whispers to Lacey "I think that lamp over there has been blaspheming against Our Lord... Oh, and Socrates apologizes for his little sin tonight."




Lacey looks at the lamp and glares. She whispers back "Yes, that makes sense. That lamp has been staring at me since we got here." She wraps her arms around her chest and whispers "Do you think we should teach it a lesson?"

Socrates sniffs around on the table and makes his way over to Clover. He hops up on her shoulder and starts sniffing around in her hair.


----------



## izillama

Clover absently scritched Socrates behind his ears, continuing to stare fixedly at the door Liverman had disappeared behind with Ruby, "What's with that guy? I specifically say that I don't want any of us going down in the basement with him, and then he just walks off with Ruby. It's like there's some guy controlling him and not even giving me a chance to protest. _Again_."

She gave Koln and Lacey a sidelong look, curious, "Do you ever get that feeling that you're not in charge of your own actions? That there's really some evil, omnipotent being who sits up nights at a computer just trying to think up ways to run your life?" She have a little shrug, in answer to her own question.


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover absently scritched Socrates behind his ears, continuing to stare fixedly at the door Liverman had disappeared behind with Ruby, "What's with that guy? I specifically say that I don't want any of us going down in the basement with him, and then he just walks off with Ruby. It's like there's some guy controlling him and not even giving me a chance to protest. _Again_."
> 
> She gave Koln and Lacey a sidelong look, curious, "Do you ever get that feeling that you're not in charge of your own actions? That there's really some evil, omnipotent being who sits up nights at a computer just trying to think up ways to run your life?" She have a little shrug, in answer to her own question.




"Oh, you mean like that time when my clothes suddenly disappeared, or that time pretty pictures magically appeared all over your sleeping place's walls? No... I don't have any idea what you mean, four leafed one. Oh, and blurring walls is MY job! You continue doing what you do best, pouting and commanding. And I will do what I do best, preach, pray, and be Our Lord's sharpest sword in our war against Satan's bedfellows."

Koln sighs, taking Socrates from her shoulder, "Do not make worry face, four leafed one. Ruby is more than able to take care of herself. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go to work..."

Before Clover can protest, Koln gets to work, quickly shifting and rearranging the Liver's furniture slightly. "And there! Ah, you look confused. I will make you understand. For you see, after Edward says 'I cannot believe it's not butter!' he may realize the difference, and go after Mr. Liver, for his liver. Now, what kind of Christian would I be if I didn't worry about Liver's liver? An awful one, that's what. So, I have cleverly disguised the living room to look different than what it should. When Princey, no not THE Prince, but Princey, breaks in, he will think he has the wrong house since everything is different inside. I know, do not need to say it, I am a genius."

Koln stands proudly, as if awaiting applesauce. 

[sblock]No, you read that right, Applesauce, not "Applause." Applause for when the job's finished, applesauce now.  [/sblock]


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


 It really hurts to laugh and smile right now, so THANKS, lol 







Clover quirked an eyebrow and watched Koln rearrange furniture, keeping her arms crossed non-committed as he tottered around the room adjusting this piece or that piece just so. At the end, he stood and stared at her looking so expectant. With a shrug of her shoulder and the slightest tug of a smile at the corner of her lips, she used her foot to adjust a pile of magazines stacked precariously on the floor. There. Perfect.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Dr. Liverman's House*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It really hurts to laugh and smile right now, so THANKS, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover quirked an eyebrow and watched Koln rearrange furniture, keeping her arms crossed non-committed as he tottered around the room adjusting this piece or that piece just so. At the end, he stood and stared at her looking so expectant. With a shrug of her shoulder and the slightest tug of a smile at the corner of her lips, she used her foot to adjust a pile of magazines stacked precariously on the floor. There. Perfect.




Lacey watches Koln and Clover intently and then gets up from her seat while Koln arranges the furniture. "Ah, this is exactly like the time I changed the wallpaper in my room so Phil wouldn't know I was home!"

She walks over to the lamp that her and Koln were eying. "Ok you pervy lamp, I'll show you to stop staring at me like that!" She takes the lamp and goes over to the fridge. She opens it and looks inside "Look at all that junk food." She makes some space in the fridge and tosses a jar of applesauce on the floor, landing near Koln's feet. She then puts the lamp in the fridge and closes it. "That'll show him!" she says, in a satisfied tone.

Moments later you hear footsteps coming back up from the basement. Liverman and Ruby reappear in the room. Ruby is holding what looks like a cigar box. Liverman says "Alright, I've given Ruby the prototype serums and I got some of her blood." Ruby says "He pricked me with a big needle, ouchy!"

Ruby then goes over to Clover with the cigar box and opens the lid showing Clover six vials that have the same color and consistency of the serums. They are each labeled with numbers on little pieces masking tape. "You think these will work?" Ruby asks Clover.

Liverman looks around his apartment "Umm...did you guys move my furniture?"

Ruby loses 2 bloodpoints.


----------



## izillama

Clover delicately took the cigar box and stuffed it into her bag next to the original case, "I don't, but let's not find out, okay?"

She turned to Liverman, her eyes big and innocent, yet full of deliberate mischief, "Your furniture? Surely not." Clover was aware that she was barely masking her lie, but hoped that he might find the subtle changes in furniture position to be more amusing than malicious. 

"Now, I believe that takes care of everything. You've been most helpful, Dr. Liverman." She gave him a polite bow of her head, "And now, I believe we've taken up enough of your time. We should get going."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover delicately took the cigar box and stuffed it into her bag next to the original case, "I don't, but let's not find out, okay?"
> 
> She turned to Liverman, her eyes big and innocent, yet full of deliberate mischief, "Your furniture? Surely not." Clover was aware that she was barely masking her lie, but hoped that he might find the subtle changes in furniture position to be more amusing than malicious.
> 
> "Now, I believe that takes care of everything. You've been most helpful, Dr. Liverman." She gave him a polite bow of her head, "And now, I believe we've taken up enough of your time. We should get going."




Koln was a second away from proudly taking credit for the furniture change, but he stops himself. Clover's right, for as it says in the Good Book, those deeds that go unnoticed on Earth are the ones that go most rewarded in Heaven. 

"Tres' bien! We are no longer here then, merci monsieur Liver, and God be with you." 

Without waiting for a reply, he turns and leaves, with Ruby gently tucked around his arm. "I hope he didn't hurt you too much mon petite doggie."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*On the Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln was a second away from proudly taking credit for the furniture change, but he stops himself. Clover's right, for as it says in the Good Book, those deeds that go unnoticed on Earth are the ones that go most rewarded in Heaven.
> 
> "Tres' bien! We are no longer here then, merci monsieur Liver, and God be with you."
> 
> Without waiting for a reply, he turns and leaves, with Ruby gently tucked around his arm. "I hope he didn't hurt you too much mon petite doggie."




Ruby presses herself up against Koln as they walk out the door and says "No, it wasn't so bad...and I suppose it was for science after all...You know what? After all this is over, we should spar again sometime! That was fun!"

Lacey says "Yes, for science! Just like the feng shui in this room! Thank you Dr. Liver-man, it appears we are off to see the wizard!" She gives Liverman a little wave goodbye and promptly skips off after Koln and Ruby, Liverman staring at her backside all the way out the door. When Lacey is gone, Liverman turns to Clover and says "I wish you the best of luck. Maybe with your little contribution I can further my research on a cure here. Take care now."

I'm going to skip ahead here and assume you all go to Edward and give him the fake serums. The building is empty now and there are still broken windows in the front but at least the fire is out and it looks like everything is under control.

When given the fake serums Edward looks at the box inquisitively, taking out some of the vials and holding them up to the light. "These don't look like much but in the wrong hands they could be dangerous. I thank you for getting them to me. I will make sure these get locked away or maybe even destroyed, I don't know what Prestor was thinking when he created these things." He hands Clover a manilla folder and says "Take this to Monica Belhurst when you get to LA. She is a lawyer who works for 'us', she can help you disconnect from your mortal life. This is the least I can do for your help."

Edward gives the fake serums to Duke who leaves the room with them. Edward says "Is there anything else? I'm afraid you must leave soon if you are to start heading towards LA. You have a long trip ahead of you and the sun will rise in a few hours."









*OOC:*


Normally I'd make you guys do a bluff check of some sort but honestly I don't really care. I'm not gonna give you a hard time with this.


----------



## izillama

Clover took the manilla folder and stuffed it into her increasingly filling bag. Then, she continued to stand like the regimented Catholic school girl that she was; at ease with her hands clasped calmly behind her back. If nothing else, she should at least come across as unassuming. Considering all the help he had been--and considering he hadn't decided to off them for being thorns in his side--Clover actually felt a little bad about deceiving Edward. Hesitantly, she allowed herself to fantasize for a moment as to how her existence would differ if she had taken him up on his offer to allow her to enter his court. How long would it have taken her to climb her way through the ranks? No. Angelica Edwards never _climbed_. She glided effortlessly through a world which was always hers to command. She had just never known how to work the puppets properly until her change. 

Abruptly, her fantasy ended on a flat note as she listened to the three vampires behind her making a variety of shuffling, idle noises. Koln, Ruby, and now Lacey. She sighed inwardly. Yes, truly, _these_ were the three reasons she could probably never achieve that greatness. They would have never forgiven her for giving into the allure of Edward's offer. And she could have probably never forgiven herself for abandoning them, either. She wasn't sure what was up with Lacey, but she got the feeling that Koln and Ruby would never have been welcomed into the Prince's little "club".

Nodded resolutely, she finally answered him, "No, I believe we've done all here that we can. We thank you again for your consideration. You have our deepest gratitude." She dipped her head into the respectful bow she had recently given Liverman. It seemed formal enough and, deceiving or not, she would never wish to be thought of as rude. 

Turning, she regarded her companions, "Well, I don't know how far we'll get for tonight, but I suppose it's time to leave. Right? So, to California!"




*end story arc?*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*On the Road*



izillama said:


> Turning, she regarded her companions, "Well, I don't know how far we'll get for tonight, but I suppose it's time to leave. Right? So, to California!"
> 
> *end story arc?*












*OOC:*


Not quite the end, but we're nearing the final scene!







Edward bids you all farewell and you leave the Broadstreet for probably the last time. A small part of you feels you will miss it, maybe even Edward and Duke a little bit.

You enter Lacey's truck and drive off. You drive in silence as you head down the highway, putting Denver behind you just like Clover's school. After awhile Ruby breaks the silence "So uhh...where exactly are we going anyway? What will we do when the sun rises?" 

Lacey responds "Oh don't worry, I have a plan! We will go underground where no sun will find us!" 

Ruby asks "Like a cave?"

"Well sort of, don't you worry your little carrot head, I will make sure that big bad Mr. Sun won't get us!" Everyone falls silent again and Lacey starts fiddling with the radio "I think we can do with a little music from space." The radio isn't terribly new, much like the truck itself isn't and Lacey clearly doesn't know how to work it very well. She turns the tuning dial and you are all hit with the wonder of Rick Astley as the static turns into _"Never gonna give you up, Never gonna let you down, Never gonna run around and desert you, Never gonna make you cry, Never gonna say goodbye, Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you..."_ Ruby yells "I know that song!" before Lacey hits the radio with her fist and the station changes to _"Highway To Hell"_. "Sorry about that, I hate when that happens!" she says.

Not too long after you hear the rumble of what sounds like motorcycles off in the distance behind you. Until then the road was silent, it is 3:30am after all, and this part of the road is steep and narrow as it passes through the mountains. About ten little headlights appear over the hill about 100ft behind the truck. Lacey looks at them in the rear view mirror "That's a lot of angry motorcycles, I hope they don't think I'm going to pull over for them. The last time I pulled over for bikers I lost all of my money and my favorite bowling ball!"


----------



## izillama

Clover was a nervous wreck, having just run away from her school, fooled Edward, and now being so many miles outside of civilization. She had never been in so much wilderness before! Her idea of wilderness was the cool blue ocean which surrounded a cruise ship, or an island. Or maybe that little slip of greenery that was Central Park, still close enough to city lights for her liking. Miles and miles of open road was wearing on her even more than the company she was in. Squeezed in the front cab in between Lacey and Koln, she still didn't feel as claustrophobic as she did under the open sky. 

She hung on Ruby's question for a few minutes, wondering what indeed it mean to go "underground"? Surely Lacey didn't expect her to cover herself up with dirt or leaves or something! She hadn't brought that much clothing with her, and she didn't really feel like getting one of her few outfits so dirty!

Slowly, she maneuvered herself around to sit on her knees on the seat, opening up the tiny back window of the cab and leaning on the seat to look out. Obviously, the air wasn't having much of an effect on her, but it still felt like something, and drowned out the scratchy, annoying noises of radio coming from behind her.

Her eyes lit on the headlights of the motorcycles and she listened to Lacey talk about her last encounter with them. She pursed her lips in thought, "It's awfully _early_ for them to be out like this, isn't it? Hm... no, Lacey, just keep going. We have as much a right to the road as them. If they want to get past, they'll have to go around. Leave plenty of room. Oh..." She suddenly noticed now closed in the walls of the canyon seemed to be, and felt more claustrophobic than ever. The lights of the motorcycles were only getting closer. 

Nervous, maybe a little paranoid, she reached down from her perch at the window and placed a hand on Koln's shoulder, shaking him a little from his daze, "Hey, Koln! Look alive, will you?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*OOC:*


While we wait for Mike, if he decides he even wants to post. I'd like to ask everyone where they're sitting in the truck. The truck is a 1998 Ford F150 so it has 2 seats up front and can seat 2 in the back comfortably (3 if need be). Lacey is obviously driving and Ruby is in the back behind the passenger seat.


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


 I think here Clover will be the back seat driver and sit behind Lacey.


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Ah! Oh mon Dieu! Did everyone here that? Lacey lost her favorite ball for ze bowling! Let us all now bow our heads..."

Koln takes this chance to lead everyone in prayer, as he tries to think of a plan to fight the angry motorcycles behind them... Maybe throw Clover at them? No no no, that won't work. He'd never hear the end of it if he did...


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> "Ah! Oh mon Dieu! Did everyone HEAR that? Lacey lost her favorite ball for ze bowling! Let us all now bow our heads..."
> 
> Koln takes this chance to lead everyone in prayer, as he tries to think of a plan to fight the angry motorcycles behind them... Maybe throw Clover at them? No no no, that won't work. He'd never hear the end of it if he did...




Clover stared at Koln as he began to pray and leaned back in her seat, crossing her arms and regarding him quizzically. She wished she knew what was going on in his head. She was certain it was complex. But not in the way that they needed--the planning way. 

_Malkavian brains_, she mused_, are very much like a mixed drink. While each layer is being sloshed around, it's chaos. But even when the elements separate out again, it's still chaos. Still fragile. Still sloshing around, wavering indecisively. I would hate that. I would hate to never be aware of each layer of my thoughts. That little trick that Lacey played on me was bad enough. But going through that 24/7? God, Koln! Do I look at you with pity or awe?_

She turned around, broken from her reverie by the closing in sounds of the motorcycles. Was it just coincidence that they were out this late? Or, was there something more sinister in store for them this evening? 

_Well, if the past few months of my existence is any signifier... I just hope our guns are big enough._

Clover began to toy with the gun in her handbag, absently beginning to load in bullets...


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Clover stared at Koln as he began to pray and leaned back in her seat, crossing her arms and regarding him quizzically. She wished she knew what was going on in his head. She was certain it was complex. But not in the way that they needed--the planning way.
> 
> _Malkavian brains_, she mused_, are very much like a mixed drink. While each layer is being sloshed around, it's chaos. But even when the elements separate out again, it's still chaos. Still fragile. Still sloshing around, wavering indecisively. I would hate that. I would hate to never be aware of each layer of my thoughts. That little trick that Lacey played on me was bad enough. But going through that 24/7? God, Koln! Do I look at you with pity or awe?_
> 
> She turned around, broken from her reverie by the closing in sounds of the motorcycles. Was it just coincidence that they were out this late? Or, was there something more sinister in store for them this evening?
> 
> _Well, if the past few months of my existence is any signifier... I just hope our guns are big enough._
> 
> Clover began to toy with the gun in her handbag, absently beginning to load in bullets...




"Amen"

Koln finishes his prayer with the sign of the cross. He then looks in the side mirror.

"Hm... I think I have a plan. Laces, pull over. I will ask if they have any Grey pu-Pon!"


----------



## izillama

Clover bites Tale Weaver and broods in the corner of the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Amen"
> 
> Koln finishes his prayer with the sign of the cross. He then looks in the side mirror.
> 
> "Hm... I think I have a plan. Laces, pull over. I will ask if they have any Grey pu-Pon!"




At Koln's request Lacey bows her head in prayer as well "Oh God in heaven hear my prayers, please let us blow the heads off of these bad guys if they turn out to be mountain lions. Also, I would like a shiny red bicycle for Christmas. Happy new year!"

As Lacey does this, the car goes out of control and gets frighteningly close to the edge of the road, which is made up mostly of ledges of rocks and loose boulders. Lacey grabs the wheel after Ruby lets out a shriek and gets the car under control again. "Oh sorry, I thought Koln had the wheel!" Lacey exclaims. 

Meanwhile, two of the bikers break off from the pack and head towards the truck. The space between the truck and the edge of the road is just wide enough and the two bikes ride alongside either side of the truck. Just looking at them through the windows you can tell that they are bad news. They are wearing too few clothes in this weather to be human, sleeveless leather jackets revealing deathly pale arms. Their faces are covered in red bandanas decorated with the mouth of some kind of beast with sharp teeth in the front. They both peer into the truck as if scanning everyone inside. Ruby shifts around in her seat in the back and says "I don't like this, they look like vampires."

When the two bikers reach the driver's side of the truck they both draw zip guns. Lacey yells "Mountain lions!" and tries to ram one of them off the road. Both bikers fall back to about 10ft behind the truck. Lacey says "Koln, will you be a dear and take out the boomstick under the dashboard at your feet?"

Everyone roll initiative.


----------



## izillama

Clover screeched and white-knuckled the driver's seat as Lacey swerved around the road. She might have uttered a string of swear words, but she couldn't hear her own voice over the roar of the motorcycles. She had a sudden wonder as to whether it might have been better if _she_ had been driving. She wasn't certain either way. 

Steeling herself, she found herself glaring out the window at one of the cyclists. At Lacey's quick maneuver, and scream, she was once again white-knuckling it, screaming herself, "Geez, woman! Easy there!"

Grumbling, she found herself turning to see how close behind all the other cyclists were, and how narrow the road was. After some calculations, the beginnings of an idea began to form in her mind. Fumbling, she checked her seat belt to make sure it was secure, then yelled to everyone over the roar of the truck and cycles, "Ok, safety check! Seat belts on, everyone!" She reached over Ruby's chest, grabbing the girl's belt and belting her in personally.









*OOC:*


 Can we get a map? How close behind are the motorcycles? How fast are we traveling? How wide is the road? 















*OOC:*


 PS, it's not letting me add a dice roll


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can we get a map? How close behind are the  motorcycles? How fast are we traveling? How wide is the road?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> PS, it's not letting me add a dice roll












*OOC:*


I can't make a map here but I can explain a little how this is going to work.







In a chase scene the drivers and the passengers have a certain set of  actions they can take on their turn. You can only make one standard  action, there are no move actions in a chase. Since Lacey is driving,  you only need to worry about the actions that passengers can make. The  idea is to either get to the end of the map or if all of the bad guys  are wiped out then the chase ends.

Passenger Actions:
[sblock]
*Action                   Roll           Distance*

Ranged Attack      --           Long or less
Melee Attack        --           Point-Blank
Leap Aboard   (Jump check)  Point-Blank
Jump Clear     (Jump check)       --
Regain Control  (Drive/Ride)       --
Take Charge        --                --
_(attempt to take control of a vehicle away from a driver)_
Catch It!            --                 --
_(attempt to grab an object as you pass by)_
Assorted Action   --                 --
_(do stuff!)_
Half a Full-Round Action  --       --
_(used to make full-round actions)_
[/sblock]

Here is a little scenario of a chase scene. Lacey and Alex are trying to  escape from two pissed off bikers on the road in Alex's Jaguar. Alex is  the driver and Lacey is the passenger:

GM: Okay, guys, your car is hurtling along a narrow road that runs next  to a field with some tall grass. Both bikers are currently at Short range. The first biker has the highest Initiative, so he gets to
go first. No obstacles for him this round, so heʼs going to attempt the Close/Lengthen maneuver to reduce the range to Point-Blank.

Alex: Uh-oh. Their motorcycles are faster than my Jag arenʼt they?

GM: They sure are. Close/Lengthen is an opposed maneuver, so you and the biker need to make opposed Drive checks. Remember, the biker has a Speed Factor of 1 against your car, so you take a -1 penalty on your check.

Alex: Okay, I get a... 12, plus my 6 for Drive, minus 1 for the Speed Factor penalty and another for the Speed Category... total of 16.

GM: Not bad, but the bad guy gets a 14, plus 5 for his Drive skill, and he gets the Speed Factor as a bonus on his roll, so thatʼs plus an additional 1. Total of 20. So he closes in on your car, and
is now at Point-Blank range.

Lacey: Itʼs my turn now, right?

GM: Yep. Youʼre a passenger in the car, so you can choose any Passenger maneuver.

Lacey: Iʼve got my pistol so Iʼm going to try and shoot this biker.

GM: Youʼre choosing the Ranged Attack maneuver. Heʼs at Point-Blank range, so you take no range penalty on your attack roll. However, the current Speed Category is Cautious, so thatʼs a
-1 on your roll.

Lacey: Okay. I roll a 15! My attack bonus is plus 7, so thatʼs a 22, minus 1 for the Speed Category is 21.

GM: Pretty good. The biker's Armor Class would normally be 14, but at this speed he gets a dodge bonus of 2, so thatʼs a 16. Too bad for him. You lean out the window and snap off a quick shot through the dust. Nice shooting.

Lacey: Woot! My damage is... 108.

GM: Umm, Lacey, that's a 6-sided dice. And get it out of your mouth!  Your damage was 8. He curses as the bullet grazes his shoulder, but  stays close. The motorcycle's front wheel is right alongside your car now. And the other biker is closing in, too. Your turn, Alex.


----------



## Strider_Koln

initiative


----------



## izillama

Clover bites Tale Weaver... again...









*OOC:*


 Huzzah! Initiative!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> Clover bites Tale Weaver... again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Huzzah! Initiative!




Lacey laments "I always wished that when I died I would go peacefully in my sleep like my grandfather did. Not screaming in terror like the passengers in his car."


Here is a map of the road here. You can see that the road is about 20ft wide. The sections aren't to scale and just represent your progress on the chase map.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*

Initiative Order

Lacey - 29
Ruby - 22
Biker3 - 19
Biker5 - 18
Clover - 17
Koln - 14
Biker1 - 7
Biker4 - 3
Biker2 - 2


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*

Five of the bikers go off the road in different directions as they break away from the pack you notice that they are driving dirt bikes as opposed to street bikes. They ride out of sight on small pathways between rocks and trees.

Lacey presses down on the gas peddle and tries to increase the distance between the truck and the two bikes trailing behind.









*OOC:*


I made a mistake, the highway that cuts through the Rocky Mountains is I-70, not I-74. Just in case Colorado people read this and think we're morons


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Five of the bikers go off the road in different directions as they break away from the pack you notice that they are driving dirt bikes as opposed to street bikes. They ride out of sight on small pathways between rocks and trees.
> 
> Lacey presses down on the gas peddle and tries to increase the distance between the truck and the two bikes trailing behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I made a mistake, the highway that cuts through the Rocky Mountains is I-70, not I-74. Just in case Colorado people read this and think we're morons




Lacey manages to make some distance between the truck and the two bikes. The two bikes are now about 30 feet away from the truck.

Ruby sits contently in her seat. She'll hold her action until the next biker goes.

Biker3 will try to close the distance as will Biker5.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey manages to make some distance between the truck and the two bikes. The two bikes are now about 30 feet away from the truck.
> 
> Ruby sits contently in her seat. She'll hold her action until the next biker goes.
> 
> Biker3 will try to close the distance as will Biker5.




Biker5 manages to close the distance a little putting him about 30ft from the truck. Biker3 can't seem to keep up.

Ruby opens the window on her side and peeks out. "It looks like they're too far away to do anything right now. Anyone have any ideas?"

Lacey says "I do keep a small collection of sharp pointy things in my trunk in the back. Right next to my collection of large heavy things!"

Clover's turn. Here's the map.


----------



## izillama

Clover watched the entire exchange through the back window, then turned to her companions. 
_Why doesn't anyone ever listen to me? Are they deaf, or something?_
Unbuckling herself, she leaned up and over the front seat, reached completely around Koln, grabbing his seat belt, and buckling him in. She awkwardly repeated the step for Lacey, straining around her ample bosom while doing her best not to touch the girl/woman/Malkavian thing. 
Petulant, and immensely satisfied with her work, she sat back in her own seat and refastened her own seat belt, "I _told_ you to buckle up." She was feeling extremely moody, and daring. 
Turning once more, she eyed the motorcyclist behind them. Looking at their own speedometer and keeping a mental clock going in her head, she gauged the distance between them. Summoning her courage--against possible pain and other repercussions--she turned to Lacey, stating calmly, "Lacey, when I say so, slam on the brakes. Don't come to a full stop. Just enough to scatter them and maybe even cause some carnage. We're bigger than them, after all. Ok?"









*OOC:*


I'm not sure if this would really work. I'm hoping it will! If/when Lacey says "Ok", Clover's next phrase is basically going to be "BRAKE!" I don't think there's much reason for me to post one word. If she doesn't want to do it, I'll jump back in again.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> Clover watched the entire exchange through the back window, then turned to her companions.
> _Why doesn't anyone ever listen to me? Are they deaf, or something?_
> Unbuckling herself, she leaned up and over the front seat, reached completely around Koln, grabbing his seat belt, and buckling him in. She awkwardly repeated the step for Lacey, straining around her ample bosom while doing her best not to touch the girl/woman/Malkavian thing.
> Petulant, and immensely satisfied with her work, she sat back in her own seat and refastened her own seat belt, "I _told_ you to buckle up." She was feeling extremely moody, and daring.
> Turning once more, she eyed the motorcyclist behind them. Looking at their own speedometer and keeping a mental clock going in her head, she gauged the distance between them. Summoning her courage--against possible pain and other repercussions--she turned to Lacey, stating calmly, "Lacey, when I say so, slam on the brakes. Don't come to a full stop. Just enough to scatter them and maybe even cause some carnage. We're bigger than them, after all. Ok?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this would really work. I'm hoping it will! If/when Lacey says "Ok", Clover's next phrase is basically going to be "BRAKE!" I don't think there's much reason for me to post one word. If she doesn't want to do it, I'll jump back in again.




Lacey puts her hand to her mouth after Clover buckles her in. "You know Clover, if you wanted to touch them, all you had to do was ask!" 

Lacey looks in the rear view mirror at the bikers behind and says "I will do this deed."

Koln's turn.


----------



## izillama

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey puts her hand to her mouth after Clover buckles her in. "You know Clover, if you wanted to touch them, all you had to do was ask!"
> 
> Lacey looks in the rear view mirror at the bikers behind and says "I will do this deed."
> 
> Koln's turn.




Crossing her arms, Clover huffed derisively and glared out the window uncomfortably, "As _if_."


----------



## Strider_Koln

izillama said:


> Crossing her arms, Clover huffed derisively and glared out the window uncomfortably, "As _if_."




Koln appears completely oblivious to what's going on, idly gnawing on his left sleeve as he wonders why Clover is feeling up Lacey. He was thinking about sticking his head out the window and loudly praying the devils away, but he thought better of it after hearing Clover's plan.

"Are we there yet?"

[sblock] This Episode of "Father Koln & Friends" is brought you by "Julia Brand Drugs and Pharmaceutics,"  "Griswold crisp-cool Mountain Brew," and "Melodie-Jhoven Records & Rabble-Rousing" 

And now a brief word from our sponsors 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7aGFrVSTAY]Men without hats - Safety Dance literal version - YouTube[/ame] 

[/sblock]

[sblock] And We're Back!















"1....23... 2.... It goes outside, then back in, doesn't it? Just like the soul... His brothers know..." Er, Oh God, We're Live?! Someone's getting FIRED for this  [/sblock]

"...Are we there yet?"


----------



## izillama

Strider_Koln said:


> This Episode of "Father Koln & Friends" is brought you by "Julia Brand Drugs and Pharmaceutics,"  "Griswold crisp-cool Mountain Brew," and "Melodie-Jhoven Records & Rabble-Rousing"
> 
> And now a brief word from our sponsors
> 
> Men without hats - Safety Dance literal version - YouTube












*OOC:*


 lol, epic! ^.^ 







Clover arched an eyebrow at Koln, watching the weird look on his face, "Uh... are you still with us, Koln?" 

"Are we there, yet?"

"...Never mind, take the seat belt back off. Maybe you _need_ to have some sense knocked into you..." *facepalm*


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*









*OOC:*


Wow, I think that Koln would be the main guy, Lacey would be the insane ho, and Socrates would be the midget! All frolicking through the field.







Biker1 is going to try to close distance with the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wow, I think that Koln would be the main guy, Lacey would be the insane ho, and Socrates would be the midget! All frolicking through the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biker1 is going to try to close distance with the truck.




Lacey manages to keep the distance between the truck and Biker1. 

Biker4 squeezes in between Biker5 and Biker2 behind the truck.

Biker2 will also try to close distance with the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey manages to keep the distance between the truck and Biker1.
> 
> Biker4 squeezes in between Biker5 and Biker2 behind the truck.
> 
> Biker2 will also try to close distance with the truck.




Biker2 manages to pull alongside the truck getting within 10ft of it at point-blank range.

Let's assume that once Clover sees the other bike get behind the truck she yells for Lacey to brake. Lacey says "Commencing operation battering-ram!"

Lacey slams on the brakes and the truck's tires screech on the asphalt as the truck flies past biker2 and heads straight towards biker4 and biker5.

Biker4 tries to swerve out of the way and biker5 tries to brake to lessen the impact.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker2 manages to pull alongside the truck getting within 10ft of it at point-blank range.
> 
> Let's assume that once Clover sees the other bike get behind the truck she yells for Lacey to brake. Lacey says "Commencing operation battering-ram!"
> 
> Lacey slams on the brakes and the truck's tires screech on the asphalt as the truck flies past biker2 and heads straight towards biker4 and biker5.
> 
> Biker4 tries to swerve out of the way and biker5 tries to brake to lessen the impact.




Biker4 can't swerve out of the way in time and takes the full impact of the truck.

Biker5 manages to slow down but still collides with the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker4 can't swerve out of the way in time and takes the full impact of the truck.
> 
> Biker5 manages to slow down but still collides with the truck.




Biker4 takes 19(x2)(-5) for a total of 23 damage.

Biker5 takes 7(x2)(-5) for a total of 9 damage.

The truck takes 12(-5) for a total of 7 damage.

Biker4's motorcycle is completely destroyed as it collides with the truck. The rider gets flung over the truck and lands with a bloody splatter onto the road ahead. He looks up just in time to see the truck, now accelerating, heading straight towards him. A smile crosses Lacey's face as the vampire is crushed under the wheels of the truck.

Biker5's motorcycle is damaged but still functional and he is now within point blank range of the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker4 takes 19(x2)(-5) for a total of 23 damage.
> 
> Biker5 takes 7(x2)(-5) for a total of 9 damage.
> 
> The truck takes 12(-5) for a total of 7 damage.
> 
> Biker4's motorcycle is completely destroyed as it collides with the truck. The rider gets flung over the truck and lands with a bloody splatter onto the road ahead. He looks up just in time to see the truck, now accelerating, heading straight towards him. A smile crosses Lacey's face as the vampire is crushed under the wheels of the truck.
> 
> Biker5's motorcycle is damaged but still functional and he is now within point blank range of the truck.




Lacey's turn!

Lacey is going to try to Ram Biker2 on the right side of the truck to send him off the road.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey's turn!
> 
> Lacey is going to try to Ram Biker2 on the right side of the truck to send him off the road.




Biker2 manages to avoid the truck completely and maintains his position alongside it.

Lacey says "Perhaps we are being too hard on these bikers, they do after all perform important functions such as destruction of property, raping teenage girls, and starting fights in bars!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*

Biker3's turn. He's gonna try to get back into the chase.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker3's turn. He's gonna try to get back into the chase.




Biker5's turn.

Biker5 takes out his zip gun and takes a shot at the back window of the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker5's turn.
> 
> Biker5 takes out his zip gun and takes a shot at the back window of the truck.




Biker5 doesn't get to make that horrible attack roll because the vehicles shift a little on the road and he has to maneuver to keep up. So he's still in the same spot directly behind the truck.

Ruby's turn.

Ruby looks at Clover and takes off her seatbelt. "I'll take care of that guy behind us." she says as she opens the back window on the truck and climbs out onto the top of the truck bed.

Ruby walks to the end and makes a swift kick at Biker5's head which is only about 5ft away from the truck.

Ruby uses 2 bloodpoints to  blood buff (STR).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker5 doesn't get to make that horrible attack roll because the vehicles shift a little on the road and he has to maneuver to keep up. So he's still in the same spot directly behind the truck.
> 
> Ruby's turn.
> 
> Ruby looks at Clover and takes off her seatbelt. "I'll take care of that guy behind us." she says as she opens the back window on the truck and climbs out onto the top of the truck bed.
> 
> Ruby walks to the end and makes a swift kick at Biker5's head which is only about 5ft away from the truck.
> 
> Ruby uses 2 bloodpoints to  blood buff (STR).




The damage of the kick is irrelevant but Ruby lands a kick right in Biker5's face and he loses control of the bike and falls off rolling away into the darkness.

Bike5 takes 3 damage as it slides across the road on its side.

It is now Clover's turn. Here's what the map looks like.


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


How the heck did Ruby make a kick, on top of a moving truck, over a FIVE FOOT span?







Clover undid her seatbelt and yelled out the window, "Ruby! Maybe you should start getting those heavy and pointy objects out of the truck bed like Lacey suggested!"

Quickly, she shimmied across the truck seat, unfurling her whip as she did so. At the window where Ruby had been sitting, she rolled down the window and glared at Biker 2, mumbling under her breath, "It's time to teach you some manners..." She leaned out the window and raised her whip.









*OOC:*


I accidentally rolled twice for her whip attack. I'm also not sure I used the right attack bonus. My character sheet seems to have two completely sets of bonuses and damage rolls for the same weapon (I think one might be undead damage)


----------



## Tale_Weaver

izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How the heck did Ruby make a kick, on top of a moving truck, over a FIVE FOOT span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover undid her seatbelt and yelled out the window, "Ruby! Maybe you should start getting those heavy and pointy objects out of the truck bed like Lacey suggested!"
> 
> Quickly, she shimmied across the truck seat, unfurling her whip as she did so. At the window where Ruby had been sitting, she rolled down the window and glared at Biker 2, mumbling under her breath, "It's time to teach you some manners..." She leaned out the window and raised her whip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I accidentally rolled twice for her whip attack. I'm also not sure I used the right attack bonus. My character sheet seems to have two completely sets of bonuses and damage rolls for the same weapon (I think one might be undead damage)












*OOC:*


The other one is undead damage. Reroll the damage and roll that one because you're attacking a vampire. You can also try to use a trip attack to pull him off the bike but if you lose you could lose the whip permanently!


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How the heck did Ruby make a kick, on top of a moving truck, over a FIVE FOOT span?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clover undid her seatbelt and yelled out the window, "Ruby! Maybe you should start getting those heavy and pointy objects out of the truck bed like Lacey suggested!"
> 
> Quickly, she shimmied across the truck seat, unfurling her whip as she did so. At the window where Ruby had been sitting, she rolled down the window and glared at Biker 2, mumbling under her breath, "It's time to teach you some manners..." She leaned out the window and raised her whip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I accidentally rolled twice for her whip attack. I'm also not sure I used the right attack bonus. My character sheet seems to have two completely sets of bonuses and damage rolls for the same weapon (I think one might be undead damage)




Biker2 lets out a hiss as the whip lashes him with an almost ghost-like flame.

Biker2 takes 3 damage (aggravated).

Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker2 lets out a hiss as the whip lashes him with an almost ghost-like flame.
> 
> Biker2 takes 3 damage (aggravated).
> 
> Koln's turn.





Koln takes aim at the nearest biker with the boomstick and fires.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln takes aim at the nearest biker with the boomstick and fires.











*OOC:*


That would be Biker2 who is riding alongside the passenger side. The damage for a shotgun is 1d6/2d6/3d6 depending on range.







Biker2 takes 9 damage (piercing).

The shotgun blast tears a hole in the front of Biker2's jacket leaving a gaping wound on his left shoulder.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*

Biker1 takes another shot at the car as will Biker2.

Biker1's shot misses but Biker2's shot hits the side of Koln's door tearing through the metal.

The truck takes 3 damage (piercing).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*

It's Lacey's turn again. There is a sharp turn in the road ahead, so sharp in fact that going at the speed you are at right now could send you right into the side of the mountain!

Lacey says "This road twists and bends like snakes in my boots!"

Lacey will attempt to swerve to keep the truck on the road.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> It's Lacey's turn again. There is a sharp turn in the road ahead, so sharp in fact that going at the speed you are at right now could send you right into the side of the mountain!
> 
> Lacey says "This road twists and bends like snakes in my boots!"
> 
> Lacey will attempt to swerve to keep the truck on the road.




Lacey barely manages to keep the truck on the road and she loses a lot of speed trying to make the turn.

Both bikers will attempt to make the turn as well.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey barely manages to keep the truck on the road and she loses a lot of speed trying to make the turn.
> 
> Both bikers will attempt to make the turn as well.




Biker1 manages to swerve gracefully enough and moves alongside the truck on the passenger side. 

Biker2 however loses control of his bike and crashes into the side of the mountain.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker1 manages to swerve gracefully enough and moves alongside the truck on the passenger side.
> 
> Biker2 however loses control of his bike and crashes into the side of the mountain.




Biker2's bike explodes into a huge fireball as it collides with the side of the mountain. Ruby shrieks and covers her face.

Ruby gets down on her hands and knees and pulls on the hatch on top of the truck cover revealing Lacey's trunk. She then opens the trunk but can't do anything else this turn.

Biker3 will head towards the explosion and try to get back into the chase.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker2's bike explodes into a huge fireball as it collides with the side of the mountain. Ruby shrieks and covers her face.
> 
> Ruby gets down on her hands and knees and pulls on the hatch on top of the truck cover revealing Lacey's trunk. She then opens the trunk but can't do anything else this turn.
> 
> Biker3 will head towards the explosion and try to get back into the chase.




Biker3 manages to find the chase again and enters the highway through one of the entrance ramps. He's at long range (between 60-80ft).

Clover's turn. Here is the map.









*OOC:*


Here's a tip. You can always make a called-shot at one of the bikes to hit an engine or a gas tank or a tire. Blood buffing for Dexterity will help make your shots more accurate.


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


Clover will hold her action until after Ruby goes.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Clover will hold her action until after Ruby goes.




So Koln's turn then.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln takes aim and fires at the nearest biker.

"Are we there yet?"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln takes aim and fires at the nearest biker.
> 
> "Are we there yet?"




The shot misses Biker1 as he veers out of the way.

Lacey says "Yes! We are almost to New York, I can see the Empire State building from here!"

Biker1 takes a shot at Koln through the window.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

Tale_Weaver said:


> The shot misses Biker1 as he veers out of the way.
> 
> Lacey says "Yes! We are almost to New York, I can see the Empire State building from here!"
> 
> Biker1 takes a shot at Koln through the window.




The shot hits Koln in the arm.

Koln takes 8 damage (piercing).


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*

Lacey's turn. Let's check for danger!

You hear an explosion from somewhere ahead and rocks fall down the cliff side onto the road ahead.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey's turn. Let's check for danger!
> 
> You hear an explosion from somewhere ahead and rocks fall down the cliff side onto the road ahead.




Lacey avoids the rocks. 

Biker1 attempts to make a jump to go right over them. The bikers get a +2 circumstance bonus because they were warned about this ahead of time.

Biker3 will simply swerve to avoid them.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey avoids the rocks.
> 
> Biker1 attempts to make a jump to go right over them. The bikers get a +2 circumstance bonus because they were warned about this ahead of time.
> 
> Biker3 will simply swerve to avoid them.




Both bikers make it. Lacey will attempt to ram Biker1.

Lacey manages to ram into Biker1.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Both bikers make it. Lacey will attempt to ram Biker1.
> 
> Lacey manages to ram into Biker1.




Biker1 collides with the side of the truck, you can hear the sound of crunching metal as pieces of the bike crunch and fall off from the impact. His bike is in really bad shape.

Biker1 takes 18(-5) damage from the collision. The truck takes 6 damage.

Ruby let's out a yell from the back as the truck swerves around under her feet.

Unfortunately the collision makes it hard for both drives to stay on the road and they both struggle to regain control.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Biker1 collides with the side of the truck, you can hear the sound of crunching metal as pieces of the bike crunch and fall off from the impact. His bike is in really bad shape.
> 
> Biker1 takes 18(-5) damage from the collision. The truck takes 6 damage.
> 
> Ruby let's out a yell from the back as the truck swerves around under her feet.
> 
> Unfortunately the collision makes it hard for both drives to stay on the road and they both struggle to regain control.




Biker1 loses control of his motorcycle and starts to fishtail on the road. Lacey manages to regain control of the truck and steer it back onto the road. 

Unfortunately Ruby was not ready for that maneuver at all and falls down onto the top of the truckbed and almost rolls off! Growling she digs her claws into the truck and manages to get herself back on her feet. That's all she can do on her turn.

Lacey looks in her rearview mirror after hearing the thud of Ruby falling. She yells out to her "Sorry Wolfie!"

Biker3 is going to try to close the distance between him and the truck.

He manages to do so and is now a short distance from the truck (about 40ft).

It is Clover's turn. Here's the map.


----------



## izillama

Clover spat a number of profanities under her breath as Lacey's crazy swerving maneuver caused her to slam into the truck door ungracefully. When things calmed, she glared out the window at Biker 1 and raised her gun, leveling it at his head. She growled, "Let's see you _you_ like it!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> Clover spat a number of profanities under her breath as Lacey's crazy swerving maneuver caused her to slam into the truck door ungracefully. When things calmed, she glared out the window at Biker 1 and raised her gun, leveling it at his head. She growled, "Let's see you _you_ like it!"




The shot grazes Biker1 on the shoulder for 2 damage (piercing).

It's Koln's turn.

Koln
[sblock]Socrates pops out of your pocket and says "Just shoot it Fox!"[/sblock]


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln fires

"Are we there yet?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln fires
> 
> "Are we there yet?




Koln's shot misses Biker1.

Biker1 retaliates but taking a shot at the truck's front tire.

Lacey says to Koln "I see the Eiffel Tower off in the distance! Calm yourself and keep firing those torpedoes, we must sink their battleship!"'

You do see the lights of civilization off in the distance at the base of the mountains. 









*OOC:*


Bare with me here guys, we only have 2 more squares left on the map tops.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Koln's shot misses Biker1.
> 
> Biker1 retaliates but taking a shot at the truck's front tire.




The shot just misses.

The mountain road opens up from a canyon into a lightly wooded area. It appears that you are now descending down the mountain.

Lacey pushes forward an extra square on the map as she didn't have to deal with any obstacles.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*

Ruby reaches into the trunk in the back of the truck and pulls out a crowbar. She shrugs and throws it at Biker1's bike.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby reaches into the trunk in the back of the truck and pulls out a crowbar. She shrugs and throws it at Biker1's bike.




Unfortunately Ruby's throw misses Biker1. 

Biker3 seems to be waiting for something as he doesn't make any attempt to close the distance with the truck.

It's Clover's turn.

Here's the map.


----------



## izillama

Clover ground her teeth, swearing angrily at the situation, "Oh for the love of...!" >.<*

She cocked her pistol for a second shot at Biker 1. "Roll over and die already, *******!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> Clover ground her teeth, swearing angrily at the situation, "Oh for the love of...!" >.<*
> 
> She cocked her pistol for a second shot at Biker 1. "Roll over and die already, *******!"





Clover's shot destroys Biker1's bike. He veers off the road and tumbles into the wooded area off to the side, pieces of the bike falling off behind him.

You go around a bend and see lights ahead. A few dirt bikes are lined up along the road ahead and when they see the truck coming a car comes down from the side of the road creating a barrier. As you get close you can see some of the bikers positioning themselves behind the car and along the side of the road to shoot at you. Some of them are also putting down what look like containers of gasoline near the car.

It's Koln's turn.


----------



## izillama

Clover turned towards the road ahead of them with an exasperated look on her face, as though the most unpopular kid at school had just showed up at her sweet sixteen, "You have _got_ to be kidding me..."


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> Clover turned towards the road ahead of them with an exasperated look on her face, as though the most unpopular kid at school had just showed up at her sweet sixteen, "You have _got_ to be kidding me..."




Lacey says "At least they brought fireworks!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

"Up, down, left right... the quickest point to our goal is all directions, all except dead ahead, no?" Koln suggests going off-roading around the blockade.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> "Up, down, left right... the quickest point to our goal is all directions, all except dead ahead, no?" Koln suggests going off-roading around the blockade.




Lacey says "Yes! Onward and upwards!"

Lacey attempts a break-away which brings the truck off-road and to the left of the barrier.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey says "Yes! Onward and upwards!"
> 
> Lacey attempts a break-away which brings the truck off-road and to the left of the barrier.




That was a horrible roll! Lacey manages to get the truck off the road and around the barrier but all of the bikers on the ground get attacks of opportunity as the manuever is very sloppy and Lacey loses control of the vehicle.

Lacey yells "Mayday, mayday! Abandon ship!!"


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> That was a horrible roll! Lacey manages to get the truck off the road and around the barrier but all of the bikers on the ground get attacks of opportunity as the manuever is very sloppy and Lacey loses control of the vehicle.
> 
> Lacey yells "Mayday, mayday! Abandon ship!!"




Luckily most of them miss and the truck only takes 1 damage (piercing).

Ruby is flat on her stomach in the back. She digs into the box of goodies again. If you have her save it then it will be Clover's turn.

42 is a very special number, the "meaning of life" according to Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy! Ruby takes out and object that she clearly doesn't understand. She stares at it curiously. She goes over to the back window and shows it to Clover. "Hey Clover, what is this strange stick?" 

Clover immediately realizes that it is a stick of dynamite.









*OOC:*


Basically I'm leaving it up to you guys what Ruby does with that. You can have her throw it at the barrier to prevent them from attacking you further as they will after Clover's turn, or you can have her save it.


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


I'm fairly certain none of us has a lighter anyway, right? I mean, we ARE vampires...


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm fairly certain none of us has a lighter anyway, right? I mean, we ARE vampires...












*OOC:*


Lacey has a lighter and I think Koln might too. But you need to ask and you need to tell Ruby when to throw the dynamite.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Lacey has a lighter and I think Koln might too. But you need to ask and you need to tell Ruby when to throw the dynamite.




"Ah oui! I have flamme!" Koln remarks happily, producing his lighter from his pocket from  his pocket, handing it to her. 

"Now four leafed one. Throwing ze holy hand grenade properly is all in the wrist. Use your right hand, ONLY your Right hand, and remember the story of Our Lord going fishing with Simon Peter. Now shocke and awe ze nonbelievers!"


----------



## izillama

Clover quirked an eyebrow at Koln and snatched his lighter before Ruby could take it, "Give me that!" She turned, staring Ruby straight in the eye, "It's called _dynamite_. It's an explosive that's based on nitroglycerin. Simply put, you light it, it goes _boom_."

She grabbed Ruby's wrist, as though she could urge some sense into the girl, "Now, I'm going to light the fuse. When I do, you're going to throw it as close to the middle of that crowd of s as you can, then hang on to the back of the truck as tightly as possible. It's going to explode, so _hold on_. Do you understand?"

She waited for Ruby's nod, then, saying a silent prayer, lit the fuse.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> Clover quirked an eyebrow at Koln and snatched his lighter before Ruby could take it, "Give me that!" She turned, staring Ruby straight in the eye, "It's called _dynamite_. It's an explosive that's based on nitroglycerin. Simply put, you light it, it goes _boom_."
> 
> She grabbed Ruby's wrist, as though she could urge some sense into the girl, "Now, I'm going to light the fuse. When I do, you're going to throw it as close to the middle of that crowd of s as you can, then hang on to the back of the truck as tightly as possible. It's going to explode, so _hold on_. Do you understand?"
> 
> She waited for Ruby's nod, then, saying a silent prayer, lit the fuse.




Lacey looks in the rearview mirror and sees the dynamite in Ruby's hand. "Oh, you found Mr. Softy! I've been looking for him! So many lonely nights...."

Ruby nods to Clover and says "I understand, let's send these bastards to hell where they belong!"

Ruby tosses the dynamite soon after Clover lights it and throws it at the car with the gasoline around it. She then drops prone on the back of the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey looks in the rearview mirror and sees the dynamite in Ruby's hand. "Oh, you found Mr. Softy! I've been looking for him! So many lonely nights...."
> 
> Ruby nods to Clover and says "I understand, let's send these bastards to hell where they belong!"
> 
> Ruby tosses the dynamite soon after Clover lights it and throws it at the car with the gasoline around it. She then drops prone on the back of the truck.




Ruby's throw is horrible but the dynamite lands close enough to the car to blow it up along with the gasoline and possibly all the bikers nearby.

Ruby's bloodbuff (Strength) wears off.

Lacey whimpers, "Now who will play with me..."


----------



## Strider_Koln

"La flamme, four leafed one?" Koln asks, with his hand open, waiting for his lighter.

"A masterful toss, quaker-doggie! Those bedfellows of Satan didn't see it coming! If we are to be effective against Cain's army, we must stock up on more, how you say, "Mr. Soft-tee?" isn't that right Laces? That is our prioritee, but now we must continue on ze road to Damascus, no?" 

After taking back his lighter, Koln claps happily and begins to loudly sing, "Yes we will gather by the river, The beautiful beautiful river, Gather with the saints at the river...."


----------



## Strider_Koln

...


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


Why does the ellipsis in your "deleted" post link to a timeline?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> "La flamme, four leafed one?" Koln asks, with his hand open, waiting for his lighter.
> 
> "A masterful toss, quaker-doggie! Those bedfellows of Satan didn't see it coming! If we are to be effective against Cain's army, we must stock up on more, how you say, "Mr. Soft-tee?" isn't that right Laces? That is our prioritee, but now we must continue on ze road to Damascus, no?"
> 
> After taking back his lighter, Koln claps happily and begins to loudly sing, "Yes we will gather by the river, The beautiful beautiful river, Gather with the saints at the river...."




Lacey says "Oh! I love that song!" and starts singing _Row Your Boat_ along with Koln.

Ruby slowly gets up from the truck and is about to climb back in when she whips her head around at a sudden noise coming from behind. She growls "You've GOT to be kidding me! Lacey, who did you piss off? There's a truck speeding our way!"

Indeed, coming down off the side of the road where the barrier was is a huge red pickup truck. Much larger than Lacey's truck and apparently much faster as it starts closing the distance, engine roaring.

Lacey says "These lions only know blood and money. You dangle a bit of meat in front of them and they go fetch. I also might have stepped on the lion's tail."

It's Clover's turn. The truck is close enough to shoot at. Here's the map.


----------



## izillama

Angrily, Clover unbuckled herself and knelt up on the back seat, leveling her gun out the back window, "Ruby, down!"

She shot at the driver's cab of the pursuing truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> Angrily, Clover unbuckled herself and knelt up on the back seat, leveling her gun out the back window, "Ruby, down!"
> 
> She shot at the driver's cab of the pursuing truck.




Ruby moves over as Clover shoots at the truck. The shots hit the windshield but only put cracks in it rather than going through and hitting the driver.

Clover does 8(-5)=3 damage to the truck.

The truck continues to speed towards you. It's Koln's turn.


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln stops singing at Clover's firing and mutters something under his breath. "Agh, sacrebleu 7 pages... still not there yet..."

He sticks his head out and fires at the truck.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> Koln stops singing at Clover's firing and mutters something under his breath. "Agh, sacrebleu 7 pages... still not there yet..."
> 
> He sticks his head out and fires at the truck.




Koln's shot hits the truck for 15(-5) damage (piercing).

Koln's shot shatters the windshield of the truck.

Koln
[sblock]
Behind the wheel of the truck is the devil himself, eyes burning red with hatred and his face covered in blood. His impish minions dance on the truck's roof and throw flames at Lacey's truck. Death himself sits beside the devil, his head covered in a hood, his face made up of endless darkness.[/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*

The driver of the truck floors it to try to ram Lacey's truck from behind.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> The driver of the truck floors it to try to ram Lacey's truck from behind.




They ram into the back of Lacey's truck sending it out of control.

Lacey's truck takes 32(-10)=22 damage.

Her truck is in bad shape, the rear bumper falls completely off and the trunk door is a mess and will probably not open again.

The bad guy's truck takes 32(-12)=20 damage.

The front bumper on their truck is destroyed as is part of the hood and exposing the engine.

Ruby gets knocked off her feet and lands on her stomach. She clings to the truck for dear life.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> They ram into the back of Lacey's truck sending it out of control.
> 
> Lacey's truck takes 32(-10)=22 damage.
> 
> Her truck is in bad shape, the rear bumper falls completely off and the trunk door is a mess and will probably not open again.
> 
> The bad guy's truck takes 32(-12)=20 damage.
> 
> The front bumper on their truck is destroyed as is part of the hood and exposing the engine.
> 
> Ruby gets knocked off her feet and lands on her stomach. She clings to the truck for dear life.




Along with the driver in the truck there is a passenger and two people/vampires standing up in the truck bed holding onto rails installed behind the driver's cab. The passenger has a shotgun and the two in the back have submachine guns.

All of them fire at the truck in succession.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Along with the driver in the truck there is a passenger and two people/vampires standing up in the truck bed holding onto rails installed behind the driver's cab. The passenger has a shotgun and the two in the back have submachine guns.
> 
> All of them fire at the truck in succession.












*OOC:*


Apparently they suck.







The passenger sticks the shotgun through the broken windshield and fires spraying buckshot all over the rear of the truck.

Lacey's truck takes 11(-8)=3 damage (piercing).

Gunman1's gun jams and he drops it on the floor of the truck, cursing.

Gunman2's shots miss. Machine gun fire flying past Koln's window.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*

The road opens out into a downhill road. There is a steep cliff on the left side of the road as it wraps around the mountainside and makes its way down to the valley below on the other side of the mountains.

Lacey says "We can't take much more of this captain! Our ship is losing power! Just look at all these flashing lights!" Almost ironically, Lacey's "check engine" light and "airbag" light have gone off.

Lacey attempts to use evasion to make the truck a harder target to hit. Unfortunately that means she's going all over the road.

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be hindering the pursuers at all.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> The road opens out into a downhill road. There is a steep cliff on the left side of the road as it wraps around the mountainside and makes its way down to the valley below on the other side of the mountains.
> 
> Lacey says "We can't take much more of this captain! Our ship is losing power! Just look at all these flashing lights!" Almost ironically, Lacey's "check engine" light and "airbag" light have gone off.
> 
> Lacey attempts to use evasion to make the truck a harder target to hit. Unfortunately that means she's going all over the road.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be hindering the pursuers at all.




Ruby gets on her feet and backs herself close to the rear window so Clover can hear her. She has a resolute look on her face.

"Clover, I want to thank you. Thank you for being my friend despite my....our condition. Koln too. You both were very special to me and I will never forget you. I don't know if I'll ever see you again but I'll be damned if you guys die here!"

Ruby gets up and shrieks with rage, her claws extending from her fingertips.

Ruby spends 1 bloodpoint on Feral Claws.

She charges at the truck and makes a leap to go through their broken windshield.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Tale_Weaver said:


> Ruby gets on her feet and backs herself close to the rear window so Clover can hear her. She has a resolute look on her face.
> 
> "Clover, I want to thank you. Thank you for being my friend despite my....our condition. Koln too. You both were very special to me and I will never forget you. I don't know if I'll ever see you again but I'll be damned if you guys die here!"
> 
> Ruby gets up and shrieks with rage, her claws extending from her fingertips.
> 
> Ruby spends 1 bloodpoint on Feral Claws.
> 
> She charges at the truck and makes a leap to go through their broken windshield.




Ruby leaps aboard the biker gang's truck through the broken windshield. She lands on the driver, clinging onto him with her claws. He struggles to maintain control of the vehicle. He fails miserably as Ruby continues to claw at him, blood going everywhere. He ends up steering the truck off of the road, it goes through the guardrail and off the cliff.

You all watch in horror as the truck tumbles off the cliff side, falling hundreds of feet, rolling over and bursting into flames before disappearing into the darkness below.

The end of Ruby...or is it...


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln briskly turns at Ruby's last words. Realizing what she's about to do, he hastily pulls off his safety-belt and leans over his seat, roughly pushing it down under his weight as he struggles to pull her back into the truck. However, he is not fast enough, and all he can do is silently watch...

He knew this day was coming. Indeed, he can still recall consoling Ruby months ago about the reality of their situation: one day she would leave him. Perhaps the full-meaning of this inevitability had been lost on him at the time, since he remembers not feeling quite as hurt as he thought he should. He also remembers taking it for granted that he would have more time with her. Afterall, they were vampires, and what should time matter to those godly souls that are bound together in shadow and endless night?

He takes it all in, instantly remembering all of his favorite moments with the sweet Amish girl. His many minds all racing... but, for once, Koln has nothing to say. Oh sure, his mouth moves, but no sounds are emitted. Perhaps it is for the best, for his words were meant for only one person, one person alone, and she is no longer here.

He turns back around, his head low and hands folded. 

Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's jacket pocket, letting out a quiet squeak as if sensing something is wrong with his friend


[Sblock] Lacey is hearing Socrates singing, not squeaking [/sblock]


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-74 Mountain Road*



Strider_Koln said:


> He takes it all in, instantly remembering all of his favorite moments with the sweet Amish girl. His many minds all racing... but, for once, Koln has nothing to say. Oh sure, his mouth moves, but no sounds are emitted. Perhaps it is for the best, for his words were meant for only one person, one person alone, and she is no longer here.
> 
> He turns back around, his head low and hands folded.
> 
> Socrates pokes his head out of Koln's jacket pocket, letting out a quiet squeak as if sensing something is wrong with his friend
> 
> 
> [Sblock] Lacey is hearing Socrates singing, not squeaking [/sblock]




Lacey pulls the truck off to the side of the road and shuts the engine off. She unbuckles herself and puts her head on the wheel, part out of relief and part out of sadness. She weakly sings to herself "Who wants....to live......forever.....?"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Tale_Weaver said:


> Lacey pulls the truck off to the side of the road and shuts the engine off. She unbuckles herself and puts her head on the wheel, part out of relief and part out of sadness. She weakly sings to herself "Who wants....to live......forever.....?"




Without a word Koln opens the car door and steps outside. He begins to slowly walk off in the direction of the cliff where the truck fell from.


----------



## izillama

Clover sat solemnly in the back of the truck, her arm frozen in a half grab towards where Ruby disappeared. She pressed her mouth together tightly as she watched Lacey begin to sing and Koln get out of the car; walking, lost, towards the edge of the cliff. The sadness that Clover felt was punctuated, strangely, by an indescribable anger. She tried to pin down the source of the rage. She was mad at the vampires that had chased them, seemingly without purpose. She was mad at herself for not having been smart enough or a good enough shot to stop the truck before it reached them. She was mad at her new change in company; two Malkavians and a rat. But mostly, she was simply mad at Ruby herself for being so...

Heroic? Selfless? Brave? Selfish! So selfish to leave Koln. So selfish to leave _Clover_.

She wanted to rage against them all, but all she could manage was a whispered oath in the direction of where the Amish girl had last stood. Her voice came out quiet and raw, "Ruby, you _fool_."

Clover allowed herself a moment of silence, then stared at Koln.


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*I-70 Mountain Road*



izillama said:


> Clover sat solemnly in the back of the truck, her arm frozen in a half grab towards where Ruby disappeared. She pressed her mouth together tightly as she watched Lacey begin to sing and Koln get out of the car; walking, lost, towards the edge of the cliff. The sadness that Clover felt was punctuated, strangely, by an indescribable anger. She tried to pin down the source of the rage. She was mad at the vampires that had chased them, seemingly without purpose. She was mad at herself for not having been smart enough or a good enough shot to stop the truck before it reached them. She was mad at her new change in company; two Malkavians and a rat. But mostly, she was simply mad at Ruby herself for being so...
> 
> Heroic? Selfless? Brave? Selfish! So selfish to leave Koln. So selfish to leave _Clover_.
> 
> She wanted to rage against them all, but all she could manage was a whispered oath in the direction of where the Amish girl had last stood. Her voice came out quiet and raw, "Ruby, you _fool_."
> 
> Clover allowed herself a moment of silence, then stared at Koln.




Lacey continues to sing while Clover broods. "touch my tears with your lips...touch my world with your fingertips...And we can have forever...And we can love forever...Forever is our today...day...day?...sunny...day! Sun, sunshine!" She quickly sits back upright and looks back at Clover "Please understand, we must go!" 

Lacey jumps out of the truck and runs over to Koln. The wreckage of the truck lies at the bottom of the cliff, over a hundred feet down. Yet even from high above on the road the faint glow of flames can be seen. Lacey puts a hand on Koln's shoulder "I'm sorry Koln, but we must go. By daylight these hills will be swarming with orcs...and our ashes. Ruby would certainly not want that!"


----------



## Strider_Koln

Koln continues to the edge of the cliff, and stares down at the wreckage. Lacey's words go unheard as the young undead priest struggles to mentally process what's happened. When it all finally settles into place, the realism of the situation then hits him.

"NO!!!" Koln lets out a loud throaty scream of agony as he falls to his knees, his hands over his face.

He remains like this for a few moments before leaving with Lacey back to the truck. As he walks he keeps looking over his shoulder, as if hoping he would turn and see Ruby standing there, unharmed and happy. Sadly, such is not in God's plan it seems...


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


Did Ruby have a bag or anything with her that she left behind in the truck?


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*Conclusion*



izillama said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did Ruby have a bag or anything with her that she left behind in the truck?












*OOC:*


Sure, Ruby left her makeshift bag in the car, opening it reveals 9 shuriken, $30, and s tattered journal along with a deformed little bunny  doll Ruby created while she was staying at the dorm with Clover and Koln.















*OOC:*


So, if anyone has anything they want to say or do please post it soon. I'm going to wrap this story up and then I guess we'll just let the thread die. We'll start our new story in a new thread.







Lacey and Koln get back into the truck. Lacey starts the truck and you take off down the mountain to the valley below. It is a great relief to not be flying down the road at top speed anymore while being pursued by crazy gun wielding vampires.

While driving Lacey says "The damage to my truck is nothing compared to the damage to my heart."

You drive on for what seems like a long time. You get to the town of Frisco which is near a huge lake in the heart of the Rockies and Lacey takes the exit. At the beginning there is civilization but soon you find yourselves on dirt roads going who knows where. You're on some road called Mosquito Pass and Lacey stops the truck in front of some abandoned looking gas station/car garage. In total the drive took about 2 and a half hours getting you there just in the nick of time! It's 4:30am by the time you get there and the sky is taking on a faint purple glow warning that sunrise is less than an hour away.

Lacey leads you both inside some kind of office building off to the side of the gas station. The only reassuring thing about the place is that there is a single light on inside that building, at least signifying that the place is not entirely abandoned. Aside from that through, the building is incredibly run down and the gas station doesn't look like it sees much use if it functions at all. The inside of the office is not too inviting either, molding ceiling tiles and pieces of the carpet missing to reveal concrete underneath are just a few of the commodities here. An old man sits behind a reception desk dressed in a security uniform. He sits with his legs up on the desk watching a small TV. 

Without even looking up he says "No way any normal person would walk in here at this hour. You lost?" to which Lacey responds "Not all who wander are lost. You know why I'm here." The man looks up and gives Lacey an odd look. He looks over at Clover and Koln as well. "Not exactly what I was expecting, I take it your here to see the boss." He gets up and walks over to a door behind the desk unlocking it and grumbling to himself "Thought there was only going to be one....now three...*grumble*" He motions for you all to follow him and when you do you find yourselves walking down a flight of stairs and into a well lit tunnel. You stop at a room built into the tunnel itself and inside you find a rather ugly Nosferatu, his face twisted and malformed, his eyes small and beady. His only introduction to the group as a whole is "You sure cut it close getting here. I was about to close up shop so to speak." The rest of the conversation is between him and Lacey, they seem familiar with each other and when questioned about the presence of Clover and Koln Lacey explains to him that they have been sent on official business by Prince Edward along with her. He seems to accept the story and takes you all deeper into the tunnels where there lie a series of rooms. It's almost like a hotel built into an abandoned mine shaft, the tunnels look like they stretch on for miles. Inside the rooms are some basic beds and furniture, enough to spend a night or two if you don't care about being stuffed in a small room underground with a single light source and no windows. 

Lacey says to the Nosferatu, "My truck has seen better days, is there a doctor in the house?" The Nosferatu nods and says "Yes, I suppose we can have Larry take a look at it for you during the day. It'll cost you though. Just because I'm rooming you here for free doesn't mean I have to fix your truck too! And don't try to sweet talk that horny old man into doing you any favors!" He sneers and excuses himself closing the door behind him. 

Lacey turns to the group inside the small room and says "Well, we made it! Despite all the nasty obstacles. One more stop and then we reach my favorite city, Las Vegas! Of course, I've never actually been there in body but I'm sure my spirit has been there, or at least part of it has. But now we must rest and there is an important question we must answer. There is only one large bed and three of us, four if you count the rat and ten if you count Koln. So the question we must ask is, who wants to make a Clover sandwich!?"

=====THE END===== ​


----------



## izillama

*OOC:*


You didn't exactly give us much time to post, lol 







====EPILOGUE====

Clover quirked an eyebrow at Lacey angrily, not even giving her the satisfaction of an answer. Without a word, she stalked back out the door, closing it with just the right amount of disdain for her present company, yet respect for the ugly vampire who was now sheltering them. 

In the dingy hallway, Clover leaned up against the wall, slowly sliding down it to sit right on the floor. She was suddenly very aware of how tired she was. Maybe it was daybreak that was threatening to do her in and making her want to pass out. But she also suspected that the chase in the car and the loss of Ruby might have had more of an effect on her than she wanted to admit. 

Fighting fatigue, she drew around Ruby's makeshift bag, which she had grabbed from Lacey's car. She had already rummaged through it, having had nothing else to do while Lacey had driven them to this hellhole in the middle of the desert. Reaching inside, she pulled out the awful little bunny doll that Ruby had made. In silence, her mouth twitched up in a little smirk. The thing was hideous. It was made of several types and shades of fabric with mismatched button eyes. In fact, it didn't look too different from the ugly vampire that had just let them down to their underground accommodations here. Still, finding herself alone for a moment, she hugged the bunny close to herself and finally gave in to all the fear and worry of the past night. What this bunny represented was the end of an era; the end of the first chapter of their unlives, which had concluded with Ruby's untimely end. The bunny was innocence and sweetness. It was awkward moments and uncertain alliances. It was doubt. It was hope. 

Absently, Clover reached up to grab hold of her fleur-de-lis necklace. She flinched a little when she found it wasn't around her neck. All of the terror of the past few hours had made her forget the familiar weight of the silver pendant. But now that it was gone, she felt almost naked. 

Lowering her hand back to her lap, she found herself looking at the perfect, ivory skin of her forearm. Somehow, after all the fear and hurt, she had still managed to come through all this unscarred. She pressed her mouth together in contemplation for a moment before reaching back into Ruby's bag. 

A few minutes later, she lowered the ball point pen to the floor and admired her handiwork. She was tired, so tired, but she could still make out the dark perfect lines of the fleur-de-lis symbol she had drawn on her arm in black. She mouthed counting, one, two, three. Slowly, sleep began to overtake her as she proceeded to slide down to the floor, but she kept her eyes trained in her makeshift tattoo. 

The dictionary in her mind opened up and she heard herself speak to no one in particular as her eyes slid shut, "One. Two. Three. Three petals bound together for eternity. The petals of the fleur-de-lis. Ruby... Koln... And... _me_."

She hugged the bunny close, and she knew no more. ​


----------



## Tale_Weaver

*One Last Thing*

I can't forget XP!

Everyone gets 50xp for completing the story 

Also, you can refill your bloodpools for the next story.


----------

